# Kindle Daily Deal (US Store)



## Ann in Arlington

Just read this in the Kindle Daily Post.

www.amazon.com/kindledailydeal

Each day, beginning at midnight Pacific time, they'll feature a title at a steep discount. Today's book, for example is regularly $5.59 and offered today for just $1.39

They say they'll announce daily via the Kindle Daily Post blog, FaceBook, and twitter. . . .


----------



## telracs

gee, thanks, just what i need, the temptation to buy more books...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I aim to please!


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Has anybody seen this yet? On the Kindle's page on Facebook, Amazon announced they've created a new deal-a-day web page for Kindle ebooks!

http://www.amazon.com/kindledailydeal ​
​
Today's deal is a "young readers" novel by a Newberry award-winning author, Kate Dicamillo. It's now available for just $1.39, and according to Amazon, the deals "go live at approximately 12:00 a.m. Pacific time and run for 24 hours!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

***merging and moving happened! ***


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Can someone post the links to said books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The link is in the first post.  Today is the first day.  

And Jon has posted a direct link to today's (August 24, 2011) title.  

There's only one book each day.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

WOHHOOO

One day I will learn to read more closely


----------



## Felicia Rogers

I noticed this email this morning in my inbox. I almost "ran out" and bought the thing just because it was cheap!  I don't need more temptation.  My kindle already has about three pages of books that need to be read.  

No more...


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

Anyone know what the book was ranked previously? It's now #1 in the Kindle store. You can't buy advertising like that. 

Or maybe you can. Maybe the book's publisher worked a deal with Amazon.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks for the heads-up. Added it to my blog and am now following the Kindle Team on Twitter, in order to hopefully see each deal when it's announced.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's also being announced daily on FaceBook. . . .and it looks like Harvey's put a link in the header here as well. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thursday the 25th: Water for Elephants for $2.99.


----------



## marimorimo

Thanks for the heads up! I'm eagerly awaiting the next deals


----------



## Grace Elliot

I hope this works in the UK as well....


----------



## ToniD

Thanks for the heads-up. Can't resist a good book and a good bargain.

I can recommend WATER FOR ELEPHANTS.


----------



## anguabell

I have it on my Facebook, it's great. And yes, yet another temptation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Grace Elliot said:


> I hope this works in the UK as well....


_That_ I don't know. . . . . .sorry.


----------



## Neekeebee

I wasn't planning on buying _Water for Elephants_ for my Kindle but at that price, I couldn't resist.

N


----------



## Geoffrey

same here.  I was somewhat curious about it - but not enough to actually buy it .... but at that price ....


----------



## journeymama

I just bought "Elizabeth Street."

This is such a cool new function.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

This is great, thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

journeymama said:


> I just bought "Elizabeth Street."


Me too! It was on my wishlist and is only $1.99 today!


----------



## Sharon Red

Oh boy more reasons to spend money haha Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

$1.49 today, but this one doesn't interest me in the least. Still, I thought I'd share.


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deal is Michael Connelly's _The Lincoln Lawyer_ which is marked down from $7.99 to $2.99


----------



## drenee

Ann in Arlington said:


> Me too! It was on my wishlist and is only $1.99 today!


I'm so upset I missed this one. I've had it on my wish list for a long time. Darn it. 
deb


----------



## dablab

drenee said:


> I'm so upset I missed this one. I've had it on my wish list for a long time. Darn it.
> deb


I missed it also, can't believe it. Rats!!!


----------



## mooshie78

I love that they are doing this and posting on Facebook so I see the deal everyday.  Bought Food Inc yesterday and The Lincoln Lawyer today as those were both books I'd been interested in.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

mooshie78 said:


> I love that they are doing this and posting on Facebook so I see the deal everyday. Bought Food Inc yesterday and The Lincoln Lawyer today as those were both books I'd been interested in.


Thanks, I'm over to buy the Lincoln Lawyer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah, if you're on FB you definitely want to join the official "Amazon Kindle" page so you get the notices. You can also get them via Twitter, or if you want to go old school, subscribe to Kindle Daily Post which you can get as an RSS feed/email to your computer. I'll try to remember to post here daily, but that may not always be possible. . .we had no power first thing this morning so yay for Geoffrey posting -- we can all share!

Oh, and I picked up _The Lincoln Lawyer_ too. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For August 29:



99¢. It's the second of a series, first is also available at $2.99 as it's regular price.


----------



## Tiskers

*OHMYLAWD!*        I LOVE IT, and I think I have bought each daily deal since it started!!!    

(I should LIVE long enough to read all the books on my Kindle!!!  LOL!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's offering: 

Today's price is $1.49, usual price is $9.84.


----------



## robertk328

Tiskers said:


> *OHMYLAWD!*  I LOVE IT, and I think I have bought each daily deal since it started!!!
> 
> (I should LIVE long enough to read all the books on my Kindle!!! LOL!)


I've tried to avoid that  Have done that with apps on my iPhone/iPad and they add up quickly  but some books worth trying for sure and if you think you'll read them, snatch it up.

Today's offer is one I have as an option in the special offers (Seth Godin's _Poke The Box_) but wasn't one I was looking at anyway, but if you are, it may take up the credit you had in special offers so you'll essentially "lose out" on one of the deals.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

September 1 Daily Deal: 

Also, there's another temporary sale: 100 Kindle books/$3.99 or less. I think these are for sale the whole month. Good mix of newer/older and all genres represented.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

September 2 deal: Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 Chapter Book by L. Ron Hubbard.

Regularly $3.82. Today it's 99¢


----------



## unitbit

Ann in Arlington said:


> September 2 deal: Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 Chapter Book by L. Ron Hubbard.
> 
> Regularly $3.82. Today it's 99¢


Nice! Snagging that one up!


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Deal is Helen Smith's _Alison Wonderland_ at $.99


----------



## robertk328

Geoffrey said:


> Today's Deal is Helen Smith's _Alison Wonderland_ at $.99


Has anyone read this? I was intrigued by it at first but the reviews seem fairly average. Guess at .99 it's hard to go wrong though... picked it up anyway as opinions are a dime a dozen these days 

edit: found this thread in it, with Amanda Hocking responding - I've got a few of her books in mind to read too


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I bought it for 99¢ about 18 months ago and read it last summer (a year ago, that is).  For me, it was only o.k.  It started out pretty good but then just became disjointed and confusing.  I ended up thinking, "what was the point?"  I'd rate it between 2 and 3 stars at best.

It's possible, however, as the one linked above has a completely different cover, that it has been rewritten/re-edited since then.


----------



## PMartelly

the .99 price point sold me and I just did the one-click purchase. (sigh) I always do this to myself. lol


----------



## robertk328

PMartelly said:


> the .99 price point sold me and I just did the one-click purchase. (sigh) I always do this to myself. lol


That's how I am with apps on my phone/iPad so this isn't much good for me either ;-)


----------



## robertk328

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bought it for 99¢ about 18 months ago and read it last summer (a year ago, that is). For me, it was only o.k. It started out pretty good but then just became disjointed and confusing. I ended up thinking, "what was the point?" I'd rate it between 2 and 3 stars at best.
> 
> It's possible, however, as the one linked above has a completely different cover, that it has been rewritten/re-edited since then.


That's how I felt about another book that had great reviews. Stopped after 30% which is more than I probably should have but the reviews had me thinking I was missing something. Guess that's what I mean about opinions - what some find to be 4-5 stars others can barely muster up 2.


----------



## PMartelly

robertk328 said:


> That's how I am with apps on my phone/iPad so this isn't much good for me either ;-)


lol right?! I'm usually good about sampling first, but there are some impulse buys I do make. This one was one of them. lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash

None of these have struck my fancy. I have a long TBR list and my Mother keeps buying new books. I try and read those so she and I have something to talk about when I call.  Well, something to talk about other then the normal stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For September 4, this book is $1.99. Regularly $7.59.


----------



## Klip

Ann in Arlington said:


> For September 4, this book is $1.99. Regularly $7.59.


I've already got this one, although not in English. Fantastic book. Very tense thriller. Real edge of your seat reading.


----------



## liafairchild

I think this is a great idea by Amazon, but I keep forgetting about it. I follow on Twitter, but don't always see the tweet. Does anyone know if you can get email alerts?

Thanks,
Lia


----------



## DYB

I'm glad Amazon added Deal of the Day for Kindle.  I've been wondering when they would because they've had this feature in their Music Download store for ages.  (For example, Lady Gaga's new album was something like $1.99 the day of its release.)  So I'm sure there will be some amazing deals!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

liafairchild said:


> I think this is a great idea by Amazon, but I keep forgetting about it. I follow on Twitter, but don't always see the tweet. Does anyone know if you can get email alerts?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lia


They also announce on FaceBook. And you can subscribe to the Kindle Daily Post which announces the Daily Deal. . . but not always at the same time each day.


----------



## Geoffrey

Happy Labor Day all you US folks and Happy ...um ... First Monday to everyone else. Today's Deal is John Rector's _The Grove_. I picked this one up as a freebie many moons ago and never read it. Maybe I should rectify that ...



*From Amazon:* In this gritty noir novel, John Rector weaves an intensely sinister tale. Dexter McCray is a farmer with a dark past that continues to haunt him. As a man struggling with alcoholism, he's used to being looked at with pity and suspicion in his community. So, after waking from a blackout to discover the body of a teenage girl in the nearby cottonwood grove, he can't be entirely sure he's innocent. With no memory of the previous night, he sees no choice but to investigate the crime himself. Fortunately he's not alone. He has some help&#8230;in the shape of the dead girl herself. In The Grove, readers are treated to more than a warped and imaginative mystery. With plot twists on every page, Rector breathes life into a story that pits reality against hallucination, truth against improbability. Is Dexter motivated by guilt or insanity, reason or folly? And how will the young victim provide the help he desperately needs? This is a novel about one man haunted by the reality of his failed life.


----------



## robertk328

Looks like it could be a good one but the subject matter is kinda dark - then again if you read any Stephen King it may not be that bad! ;-)


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's deal is non-fiction, a WWII era biography for $1.99:


----------



## DYB

Geoffrey said:


> Today's deal is non-fiction, a WWII era biography for $1.99:


Today's book looks fascinating. I'm definitely getting it!


----------



## ashel

Geoffrey said:


> Today's deal is non-fiction, a WWII era biography for $1.99:


Yeah, I just picked that up. It's also normally $20? Can that be...right?


----------



## robertk328

wasn't going to get it but after seeing the 'reviews' above, I went ahead and did it. non-fiction is meant to be read


----------



## Me and My Kindle

I've been keeping a list of all the great books that Amazon's been offering up for their "Kindle Daily Deals." Here's all the books so far!


_Bonhoeffer
The Grove
Thirteen Hours
Alison Wonderland
Battlefield Earth
The Five Dysfunctions of a Team (#5)
Seth Godin's "Poke the Box" (#13)
William Styron's "Darkness Visible"
Hidden in Plain View - a Darryl Billups mystery (#17)
The Lincoln Lawyer (#20)
Food, Inc
Elizabeth Street (#86)
Water for Elephants (#2
The Miraculous Journey of Edward Tulane_​
The number in parenthesis shows where the were on the best-seller list a few days after Amazon offered them at the discounted price!


----------



## Geoffrey

Even though I've only picked up a couple of them, I'm glad that they're selecting a variety of genres for the selections ....

Today's Deal is a political commentary, _The End of America _by Naomi Wolf


----------



## robertk328

Agreed. It's been a nice variety


----------



## robertk328

liafairchild said:


> I think this is a great idea by Amazon, but I keep forgetting about it. I follow on Twitter, but don't always see the tweet. Does anyone know if you can get email alerts?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lia


Go to your amazon.com account, and find "amazon delivers: your e-mail subscriptions", and choose "browse all e-mail subscriptions" (this link might work too: http://www.amazon.com/gp/gss/browse) The daily deal is listed in there in the kindle section.


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's book is a YA Southern Gothic Fantasy and the beginning of a series:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For Sept 9, 2011.

Interestingly, I think this is the first one that's been a book where the publisher is setting the price. Wonder how they worked that out?

Anyway, yesterday it was $9.99; today it's $1.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Regularly $8.60. $1.99 on Sept 10.


----------



## LauraB

Today's offer for $1.99:


A wonderful novella and short story writer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

$1.99 today (October 4, 2011)

As with the last several 'daily deals' I already own it. . . I guess it's time to move it to the top of the TBR list.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Ann in Arlington said:


> $1.99 today (October 4, 2011)
> 
> As with the last several 'daily deals' I already own it. . . I guess it's time to move it to the top of the TBR list.


I loved that book! It was worth the full price I paid for it so at $1.99 it is a steal!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

My Lord I am a book whore!

Seems I'll buy almost anything for $1.99 or .99.

I havent bought every Daily Deal...but _most_.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I signed up maybe four or five months ago. I've purchased three daily deals and loved them all. I look forward to seeing what awaits each day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just for clarification, there's no signing up needed.  You just go to Amazon each day, go to Kindle books, and click the 'daily deal.  Or, even better:  use the link above daily.  That way if you do buy it, KB gets a little something to keep the lights on.   

But you CAN sign up for the Kindle Daily Post or the Daily Deal announcement email. . . .which will help you not forget to check.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those who get the KDD email as I do, the price for today's deal is shown in the email as $1.99, but the web page is $2.99. Still a good deal...



Betsy


----------



## LauraB

The KDD today is Ian Fleming!
Live and Let Die


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I saw that. . . .I'm thinking I need it.   (It's only a buck ninety nine!  )


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (It's only a buck ninety nine!  )


And it's this thinking that is my downfall.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> I saw that. . . .I'm thinking I need it.  (It's only a buck ninety nine!  )





Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> And it's this thinking that is my downfall.


I thought I "needed" it as well. Need or not, it's on my K now.


----------



## LauraB

If you like historical fiction Elizabeth Chadwick's To Defy a King if on sell for $1.49 today.



*edited to change price, it is $1.49, not $1.99, even better!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Must...stop...buying..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harry Shannon said:


> Must...stop...buying..


 Why? 



Seriously, though, my GC credit is gone!  . . . .I'll have to reload but I'm trying to wait to the first of the month.


----------



## Steph H

Don't you have an Amazon Visa, Ann?  The reason I'm asking, is because through the end of the year, you can get 10 points per dollar on digital purchases using your Amazon Visa, rather than the usual 3 points on Amazon purchases.  So once the $3.xx that's on my GC balance is used, I'm going to use mine for Kindle book purchases the rest of the year instead of reloading my GC balance as I also usually do, so I can get the extra points.    Just a thought for you....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep. . . .I had seen that. . .and is why I haven't hurried to refill the GC credit. 

I hate all the little stupid charges on the CC statement, but 10 points per dollar is good!


----------



## Steph H

I hate lots o' little charges too, but I can handle it for a month and a little for 3x the usual points....  

Now, if only there were more books in the Daily Deal I were interested in.  I think I've only gotten maybe 3 or 4 in the past couple of months.  (To bring it back on topic like a good girl!)


----------



## NogDog

Kurt Vonnegut's _Mother Night_ is today's deal at $0.99. Now I know what I'm reading this week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's: 

99 cents, regularly $9.32


----------



## KBoards Admin

Today's is a good one -- Stephen Ambrose books, regularly $9.99, for $1.99. I've read Undaunted Courage many times - having lived in Washington State and in Montana at different times, they're particularly meaningful for me.

Haven't read the other two, but I'm picking them up today.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Harvey said:


> Today's is a good one -- Stephen Ambrose books, regularly $9.99, for $1.99. I've read Undaunted Courage many times - having lived in Washington State and in Montana at different times, they're particularly meaningful for me.
> 
> Haven't read the other two, but I'm picking them up today.


Undaunted Courage is still showing at $1.99. The other two have gone up to $9.99.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Harvey said:


> Just what I was craving ! Thanks !


----------



## drenfrow

Thanks for mentioning that the one book was still $1.99.  I missed that deal and thought that had all gone back to regular price.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Today's Daily Deal is Alone,  Richard Byrd's account of spending a Winter by himself at an advanced station in Antarctica. I read it years ago and have been wishing it would come to Kindle so I could read it again. I give it a three claw salute! 

Highly recommended, especially at this low price.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Is anyone familiar with today's deal, 'At the Sign of the Sugared Plum?'

It is YA, for grades 5-8, and has decent but mixed reviews.

Would it be of interest to an adult, me, who is very interested in epidemiology and its historic as well as scientific aspects?

http://www.amazon.com/At-Sign-Sugared-Plum-ebook/dp/B0055S2GFY/ref=amb_link_359962322_3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=032DS27NSBQ6RFX2D5TM&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1346334042&pf_rd_i=1000677541


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thought I'd revive this thread, as it's a good resource!

Today's looks good, too!



Betsy


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Thanks! I am glad I stopped in to check this out


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Missed yesterday, sorry...

Today's Daily Deal is a good one, a baseball classic:



I read this years ago when it first came out (I think it was my brother's; I was always stealing his books). Great "inside baseball" account...there's things I still quote from this book when discussing baseball...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not familiar with this one, and it doesn't have many reviews, but it's an interesting topic:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Never heard of this one, either. But the Editorial Review section (no blurb) has an interesting interview with the author:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not one book but several today, the whole "Chicken Soup for the Soul" series at 0.99 to 1.99 each (link goes to a list of the series):



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This sounds good. Anyone read this one?


Betsy


----------



## jbcohen

Harry Shannon said:


> Must...stop...buying..


I hear you loud and clear I have so many books on my kindle I probably should finish one of the ones I have already before going on to a new one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This sounds good. Anyone read this one?
> 
> 
> Betsy


No. . .but, I agree. . .it looks pretty good. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's is not as much of a deal, since the price "only" went from $2.99 > $0.99 but it's well reviewed (including by our own Red Adept!) and sounds intriguing. I really should stop looking at this....



It's lendable and text to speech is enabled..

Betsy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's is not as much of a deal, since the price "only" went from $2.99 > $0.99 but it's well reviewed (including by our own Red Adept!) and sounds intriguing. I really should stop looking at this....
> 
> 
> 
> It's lendable and text to speech is enabled..
> 
> Betsy


I have read this, Betsy, and really enjoyed it. My daughter loved it! We are waiting for the sequel to come out next month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

April 11:


----------



## wholesalestunna

Ann in Arlington said:


> April 11:


Downloaded this one, I love Michael Prescotts work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you want to know more about what you eat:


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, had to get this one...a classic. Also, lendable...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got it too. . . .my brother is a bit obsessed with Titanic. . .mostly the musical stage play that his theatre group did a few years ago. . . .one of their best productions. . . .he's been posting snippets of dialog and lyrics for the last few days on FB. . . I sent it directly to his DX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jason (and anyone else)--

so as to not derail this thread, I've moved your comment about the insertion of KB links to our Suggestions & Comments board:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,110973.0.html

Thanks for understanding.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, had to get this one...a classic. Also, lendable...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I broke down last week and bought the Blu-Ray disk. It's a great film, and an extra feature is an interview with Walter Lord, the author of _A Night to Remember_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's been years since I watched the movie....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The 33 1/3 series on albums, in honor of today's Rock and Roll Hall of Fame ceremony:



(The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame is well worth the trip!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

which explains why they put the Titanic book yesterday -- which was the day it was hit rather than the day it sank. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

8 World Literature Titlesfor $.99

I've never heard of any of these, but they look pretty good. They,re also the Gold Box Deal of the Day today.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

There are 8 books in the daily deal for today (Apr 15 - Happy Tax Day, BTW) ... Each are $.99


On the Cold Coasts The Greenhouse Fatal Tango The Secret Piano: From Mao's 
Labor Camps to Bach's Goldberg 
Variations
Life After FortyThirstThe King of Kahel The Brummstein


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I remember the great matches between Arnie and the Golden Bear...though I started watching at the end of that era...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

April 18, 2012



$1.99 today. . .regularly $5.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Could Martin Talbot's elderly, Alzheimer-stricken mother, Judy, really have been the Black Stiletto? When Martin discovers several volumes of her diaries hidden by his mother, he is stunned beyond all imagination. His mother, the underground heroine of yesteryear? The famed ,still unidentified woman who battled Communist spies, took on the Mafia, and preyed on common crooks? The woman who exacted punishment on evildoers without mercy?
But it is all described, in great detail, in the diaries. What caused her to begin her quest for justice. Her decision to act outside the law. Her feats as the famed and feared vigilante. How her reputation exploded. In short, how it all played out.

Could it be true? Talbot is filled with doubt and disbelief. But the reappearance of one of the Stiletto's old enemies with a thirst for merciless revenge makes the story more than real and could imperil the life of not only the Stiletto, but her son and granddaughter as well.

Regularly $9.99 today $0.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ohh. . .that looks good. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It did, didn't it? I can't remember whether I got it...I was going to.
(EDIT: I didn't get it, but it's lendable. Did you get it, Ann? I might want to borrow it!)

I am definitely getting today's, in fact I already did:


Probably a tie-in to the Disney movie coming out, today maybe?

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It did, didn't it? I can't remember whether I got it...I was going to.
> (EDIT: I didn't get it, but it's lendable. Did you get it, Ann? I might want to borrow it!)


I got the Black Stiletto book, if Betsy or someone wants to borrow it, I am bribable!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I got the Black Stiletto book, if Betsy or someone wants to borrow it, I am bribable!


Whatcha want for it, Claw?  I can give you one free Forum Decorum violation.  Are you going to read it right away? I need a new book and could read it now....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Whatcha want for it, Claw?  I can give you one free Forum Decorum violation.  Are you going to read it right away? I need a new book and could read it now....


I'm not going to read it right away, send me a PM if you are ready to read it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It did, didn't it? I can't remember whether I got it...I was going to.
> (EDIT: I didn't get it, but it's lendable. Did you get it, Ann? I might want to borrow it!)
> 
> Betsy


I did... not sure when I'll get to.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm not going to read it right away, send me a PM if you are ready to read it.


Thanks, Claw! Downloaded it on to my Fire tonight.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy.

I bought this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lynn ODell said:


> Thanks, Betsy.
> 
> I bought this one.


For after the honeymoon?


Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For after the honeymoon?
> 
> 
> Betsy


   

Actually, the honeymoon won't be for several months. My husband (gee, it's fun typing that  ) has to schedule some vacation time. Also, we need to get passports.

His parents are talking about sending us on a cruise. They've mentioned a European cruise from Amsterdam to Vienna, or a cruise that goes to all the Hawaiian islands.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

this one looks good, too!



I'm really enjoying _The Black Stiletto_, the book from a couple of days ago that I borrowed from THC...

Betsy


----------



## Darlene Jones

Where do you find the daily deal and how do they choose the books?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, you can find them here.  

But when you go to Amazon, there should be a tiny link near the top that says "Today's Deals."  Click on that and then find the link that says "Digital Deals."  Then, Kindle Daily Deal will be on the left side.

As to how they pick them, that's beyond the purview of this thread.    and I'm sure only Amazon knows.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Darlene Jones said:


> Where do you find the daily deal and how do they choose the books?


I get an email from Amazon every morning with the US daily deal. . . . no clue how they pick 'em.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's deal, _Odyssey One_ by indie author Evan Currie:



Well reviewed, and I don't have much scifi, even though I enjoy it. I'll give it a try for .99....

Text-to-speech and lending enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And the write up claims it's been 'remastered'. . .by which they mean the copy editing errors have been corrected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> And the write up claims it's been 'remastered'. . .by which they mean the copy editing errors have been corrected.


Well, he could have also plugged up some major plot holes. 

Today's at $1.99:


Every one of us is both a hero and a monster, and the world we inhabit is both beautiful and twisted. We are shaken by changes, losses, gains, insights, desires, mistakes, and transitions. And just when we've gotten settled back down, things get shaken up again. This is the life we've been given. So how do we make sense of life's unexpected nature, find a way to embrace the tension, and live with a sense of peace despite pain?

In this stunningly honest, compelling, and ultimately hopeful book, Josh James Riebock explores issues of trust, obedience, intimacy, dreams, grief, purpose, and the unexpected stops along the journey that form us into the people we are. In a creative way, he shows readers that pain and beauty are so inextricably linked that to lose the former costs us the latter.

Those grappling with life's inconsistencies and trials will especially find a welcome resonance between their lives and Heroes and Monsters. Riebock both validates their experiences and challenges them to live beyond them in this ever-changing life.


Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

> His parents are talking about sending us on a cruise. They've mentioned a European cruise from Amsterdam to Vienna, or a cruise that goes to all the Hawaiian islands.


Go for the Hawaiian Islands and aim for a winter cruise if you can. Get a break from the yucky weather in most of the country and enjoy Hawaii. A lot of the European Cruises are filled with people who have retired. Generalizing here, They are fun to travel with, I went on a trip with the Smithsonian at 35 and the next closest person in age was 50 and 90% were in their mid to late 60's, and adventerous but travel has a different feel to it. The cruise my family took of Hawaii had a nice mixture of families, newlyweds, 30 somethings, and the 50 and older crowd.


----------



## Geoffrey

After California Department of Fish and Game Lieutenant John Marquez finds thousands of empty abalone shells and two murdered divers, he learns he's next on the hit list. Who's the killer? Marquez suspects Kline, a vicious drug smuggler turned abalone poacher that Marquez knew while serving with the DEA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Geoffrey, this one sounds good, I picked it up.  Lending enabled if anyone wants to borrow it...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Darn. . .Betsy, you and I should talk about these things. . . I just bought it too. . .though, it is something my brother will probably like as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, Ann, let's consult before impulse buying. 

Today's is a well-reviewed (Amazon star rating, 92 reviews) young folks' book:


Grade 7-10
Stacey's nightmares have proven to tell the future in the past, and now they have returned. The person who is in danger in the teen's dreams is her roommate. Determined to discover who is out to kill Drea, the protagonist performs a series of spells taught to her by her grandmother to ferret out the murderer. Seemingly, all of the girls' friends and acquaintances are suspects. This mystery will initially attract readers who are into Wicca and spells, but may not be successful in keeping their interest. Stacey's bedwetting (at age 16) is a troublesome plot point that remains mostly unresolved at the end. The girls' adventures are unfettered by adults for the most part, and since the story takes place at a boarding school, it is hard to believe that so much could go on unnoticed. Stolarz's first novel is an admirable attempt, but falls short when compared to the works of other mystery-writing greats such as Nancy Werlin and Carol Plum-Ucci.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, Ann, let's consult before impulse buying.


You say that like it makes no sense?   



> Today's is a well-reviewed (Amazon star rating, 92 reviews) young folks' book:
> 
> 
> Grade 7-10
> Stacey's nightmares have proven to tell the future in the past, and now they have returned. The person who is in danger in the teen's dreams is her roommate. Determined to discover who is out to kill Drea, the protagonist performs a series of spells taught to her by her grandmother to ferret out the murderer. Seemingly, all of the girls' friends and acquaintances are suspects. This mystery will initially attract readers who are into Wicca and spells, but may not be successful in keeping their interest. Stacey's bedwetting (at age 16) is a troublesome plot point that remains mostly unresolved at the end. The girls' adventures are unfettered by adults for the most part, and since the story takes place at a boarding school, it is hard to believe that so much could go on unnoticed. Stolarz's first novel is an admirable attempt, but falls short when compared to the works of other mystery-writing greats such as Nancy Werlin and Carol Plum-Ucci.


Not being in grade 7, 10, or anything in between, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> You say that like it makes no sense?


 

I enjoy a good YA book now and then [cough]HarryPotter[/cough] but this one didn't intrigue me enough...

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Hunger Games, Death Maze Trilogy, Harry Potter, The Alchemist, and many, many more young adult books are on my Kindle. Kim Harrison has a really good young adult series that is very enjoyable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kurt Vonnegot's _The Tale of the Siren_, lending and text-to-speech enabled. Bought, Ann. ...


Malachi Constant is a feckless, kind-hearted millionaire moving through the solar system on a quest for the meaning of existence. He's aided by fellow tycoon Winston Rumfoord, who--with the help of aliens--discovered the fundamental meaning of life. Together, their goofy charm barely shields them from the indifferent universe.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .I've never been a fan of Vonnegut. . so I'll pass. . . .


----------



## mooshie78

Slaughterhouse Five is the only Vonnegut I've read, and I liked that, so I went ahead and bought this one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I read some Vonnegut long ago and liked it, so I have been grabbing his novels for my tbr stack on general principles when they are offered at low prices like this. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit I've never read any Vonnegut...so this seemed like a good one to put in the TBR pile.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A Newbury award winning youth book:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't looked to see what's there yet, but a lot of mysteries (my favorite genre) at $0.99:



OK, these seem to be all by four or five different authors...or different names anyway, none that I've heard of?

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was disappointed by the book choices.  Nothing that even inspired me to look at the product page for the book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's exactly how I felt.  Although I did click through on a couple of books to see if I could find out a bit more in general about the authors, but when there was nothing interesting there, I gave up.

I was sooo hopeful when I saw the genre...

Betsy


----------



## RickRS

the 100 books in the .99 daily deal look like pulp fiction from years ago.  1950's perhaps?  So that may be why you're not recognizing authors


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . I had that same impression when I saw the daily deal email. . . .and that was only confirmed when I actually went to the page.    There were a couple I was willing to give a go. . .only 99¢ after all. . . but most of them looked like noir or hard boiled detective. . .neither of which I particularly care for.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

With the large stakes involved, I decided to take a flyer on this one. I'm going to start it now, will report back.

ADDED MOMENTS LATER: One percent of the way into the book there are a set of twins named Lester and Hester. This is not a good sign.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

RickRS said:


> the 100 books in the .99 daily deal look like pulp fiction from years ago. 1950's perhaps? So that may be why you're not recognizing authors


Quite a few I looked at are from the 1980s. The genre was still going then.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The Hooded Claw said:


> With the large stakes involved, I decided to take a flyer on this one. I'm going to start it now, will report back.
> 
> ADDED MOMENTS LATER: One percent of the way into the book there are a set of twins named Lester and Hester. This is not a good sign.


I got that one , also. It was one of the few that looked promising.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

jmiked said:


> Quite a few I looked at are from the 1980s. The genre was still going then.


Fletcher Flora, author of my choice, appears to have died in 1968.


----------



## jackz4000

100 books but just too dated for me. Sampled a few and just cheesy and corny. Seem to be selling briskly. I'd rather read Raymond Chandler anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Skulldoggery isn't awful, but it definitely does not receive even a one-claw salute from me.  Not recommended.  And I have a sneaking suspicion it is representative of the lot on sale today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

RickRS said:


> the 100 books in the .99 daily deal look like pulp fiction from years ago. 1950's perhaps? So that may be why you're not recognizing authors


I thought so, too....

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

RickRS said:


> the 100 books in the .99 daily deal look like pulp fiction from years ago. 1950's perhaps? So that may be why you're not recognizing authors


I think that's it. These appear to all be authors of the 'hard-boiled' crime fiction persuasion... even though some of the books were written not that long ago (in relative terms).

William C. Gault, for example wrote from the mid-fifties until almost 2000. I recall that some of the other authors have similar spans. It's a genre that isn't very popular these days. Certainly my preference is for mysteries, not crime fiction, especially 'hard-boiled".

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The "rest of the story" behind "Midnight in the Garden of Good & Evil." 86 pages for .99. Well reviewed.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99

The second book in the series is available for $0.99

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nonfiction, for $0.99



Lending and Text-to-Speech enabled.

(Picked this one up if anyone wants to borrow it...)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, y'all know I had to pick this one up!


It's a long way from Fort Worth, Texas, to New Bern, Connecticut, yet it only takes a day in the charming Yankee town to make Evelyn Dixon realise she's found her new home. The abrupt end of her marriage was Evelyn's wake-up call to get busy chasing her dream of opening a quilt shop. Finding a store front is easy enough; starting a new life isn't. Little does Evelyn imagine it will bring a trio like Abigail Burgess, her niece Liza, and Margot Matthews through her door.Troubled and angry after her mother's death, Liza threatens to embarrass her Aunt Abigail all over town unless she joins her for quilting classes. A victim of downsizing at the peak of her career, Margot hopes an event hosted by the quilt shop could be a great chance to network - and keep from dying of boredom...As they stitch their unique creations, Evelyn, Abigail, Liza, and Margot form a sisterhood they never sought - but one that they'll be grateful for when the unexpected provides a poignant reminder of the single thread that binds us all...

Text-to-speech and lending enabled, if anyone wants to borrow it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$0.99
Text-to-speech and lending enabled.

Thriller, looks really good!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$0.99


Everything about Jonah Gray screams success movie-star good looks, expensive clothes, a Park Avenue penthouse, and a seven-figure income. A cutthroat, rainmaking New York city commercial real estate broker, Jonah craves opulence and power. He beds models, romps the globe on the weekends and sees the world as his for the taking. Jonah Gray has it all. Or at least he had it all.

When a friend presents Jonah with the deal of a lifetime, Jonah jumps at the chance. All Jonah has to do is act quickly, invest half a billion dollars in prime NY office buildings, and collect a huge payoff.

But this golden opportunity is anything but. Within days of signing on, Jonah is mysteriously thrust into the epicenter of an international and personal scandal.

Forced to explore a whole new territory where he can trust no one, and where danger, death and deception lurk at every corner, Jonah will learn some painfully hard lessons about the quest for easy money.

Closing this deal could mean losing everything.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you missed The Black Stiletto when it was Deal of the Day awhile back, you are in luck. The book is now free on Amazon Kindle. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deckard

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you missed The Black Stiletto when it was Deal of the Day awhile back, you are in luck. The book is now free on Amazon Kindle.


Thanks Claw.

I was tempted when it was the Deal of the Day but passed since my TBR list is long.

I now have this added to my list...and at a bargin price.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you enjoy The Devil in the White City: A Saga of Magic and Murder at the Fair that Changed America?

Here's a true crime short analyzing the same serial killer, for $.99:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One of the _Heat_ books by "Richard Castle."



Text-to-speech enabled but not lending. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It is, for the record, also a book in the KOLL. . . .available for Prime lending. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for pointing that out. I thought it was interesting that lending was NOT enabled since it has been for most of the other KDD books I'd checked...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99

Well reviewed.

Text-to speech and lending enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99

TTS & lending enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99

TTS enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled.

Looks good...I'm thinking...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The KDD today is "20 Great Novels that Inspired Movies, $0.99 each"



I'm going to be checking these out!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think they did this once before -- maybe before the official "kindle daily deal" promo -- regardless, can you believe I've never read . Or, if I have, I don't remember. . . . for 99¢ I can find out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I bought a bunch of these!  Some of them I really want to read and have, others I probably never will get around to, but was snared by the "bargain."  Oh well, at least I didn't spend a lot of money on 'em...For instance, I enjoyed the old movie of "The Sand Pebbles" but am not sure that's the sort of book I'll get into and stay with for 597 pages!


----------



## deckard

Got 3.....

Slaughterhouse Five, which will be nice to read again after many years, I am Legend, which I have heard much about, and The Sand Pebbles, a favorite of mine.

Who can resist any of these for $.99?

Deckard


----------



## Geoffrey

I already had two of them as ebooks and I picked up 4 more today ....


----------



## NogDog

I had a few of them already, but picked up _I am Legend_ and _Make Room! Make Room!_, two sci-fi classics (at least to some degree) I've managed to have not read so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There were some of these I didn't realize had been made into movies!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Yeah, there were some I didn't realize, either. I'll go back and look again at what's available, but I had to snag _Shoeless Joe_. I wish _Jurassic Park_ had been one of the choices, I read that years ago (after the movie) and would love to have gotten it on Kindle at a bargain.

ETA: Ah, and _Fuzz_ by Ed McBain was one of the double handful that *weren't* offered for 99 cents when the majority of the rest of the 87th Precinct series was back in January...on January 13th in fact, exactly 4 months ago.  Patience paid off....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TTS and lending enabled, part of KOLL. Thinking about this one, I do love explorer stories...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> TTS and lending enabled, part of KOLL. Thinking about this one, I do love explorer stories...
> 
> Betsy


I love reading about explorers, I snagged this one on sight!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe I can borrow this one from you, too, Claw...I've been buying way too many KDD books lately, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe I can borrow this one from you, too, Claw...I've been buying way too many KDD books lately, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I could do that, but I'm about to walk out the door to the airport, so it would have to be after this week!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I could do that, but I'm about to walk out the door to the airport, so it would have to be after this week!


Not a problem, I've got two library books to finish, so I'll let you know!

Betsy


----------



## sebat

I read, I Am Legend, awhile back and enjoyed it SO much more than the movie.  Sorry I missed those others yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A well reviewed book about the Donner party...


$1.99

TTS and lending enabled.

Another temptation....

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe I can borrow this one from you, too, Claw...I've been buying way too many KDD books lately, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


betsy, i bought it, i can lend it to you if need be..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, telracs...after I finish the library books and the KOLL book for May...

Here's today's:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Extremely well reviewed and only $0.99


It's July, 1975 and an overworked Chicago police force receives a call that an 85-year-old white man has been attacked by a gang of black youths on the lakefront in Burnham Park. Amid public outrage, contentious Mayor Richard J. Daley commands his police to find the killers fast and make the bucolic park safe again.Uncommonly but fortunately for the police, twelve-year-old James Overstreet steps forward and identifies five of the six assailants and arrests are made. But detectives and county attorneys bungle the case, leaving the judge no choice but to release the accused.This startling turn of events jeopardizes James's life, forcing the entire Overstreet family into witness protection in Arizona, and creates a nightmare that will haunt the brave witness forever.Fast-forward thirty years. The stoic young man has grown to become Maricopa County's most feared prosecutor. But his life is about to be turned upside down when paths from the past cross into the present, veering toward a shocking climax.

TTS and lending enabled. Not Prime.

Betsy


----------



## DGFall

Thanks Betsy, I ordered it. I lived in Chicago for many years, looks interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For Western fans, today's Daily Deal:

 $1.99

Seven souls risk everything to seek a home on the West Texas frontier. Will they discover a secret Eden, or have they embarked on a dangerous misadventure?

TTS and lending enabled. Not KOLL.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A well reviewed (298 reviews, 4 1/2 stars) novel of the Holocaust:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A collaborative work among several authors:



$0.99

TTS and lending enabled. Also Kindle Owners Lending Library

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99

Well reviewed, about dog rescue.

TTS, lending enabled. Not KOLL.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed, and for $.99 I couldn't resist.



TTS, lendable and Kindle Owners' Lending Library (KOLL)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$1.99 for one of Robert R. McCammon's horror books...



TTS and lending enabled; not KOLL.


----------



## Guest

This is either a REALLY good deal, or that book is usually horribly overpriced!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't recall what the list price of McCammon's book was yesterday, but it's $9.99 today, as are his other books. 

Today's deal:


In 2000 Rye Barcott spent part of his summer living in the Kibera slum of Nairobi, Kenya. He was a college student heading into the Marines, and he sought to better understand ethnic violence-something he would likely facelater in uniform. He learned Swahili, asked questions, and listened to young people talk about how they survived in poverty he had never imagined. Anxious to help but unsure what to do, he stumbled into friendship with awidowed nurse, Tabitha Atieno Festo, and a hardscrabble community organizer, Salim Mohamed. Together, this unlikely trio built a non-governmental organization that would develop a new generation of leaders from within one of Africa's largest slums.

TTS & Lending enabled. Not KOLL (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't recall what the list price of McCammon's book was yesterday, but it's $9.99 today, as are his other books.
> 
> Betsy


Yes. . .the 'digital list price' is $14.99 but unless it's an 'agency model' book, Amazon can price it as they choose. Agency model books are unlikely, for that reason, to be part of the Kindle Daily Deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . .the 'digital list price' is $14.99 but unless it's an 'agency model' book, Amazon can price it as they choose. Agency model books are unlikely, for that reason, to be part of the Kindle Daily Deal.


I suspect that Attebery's comment that I was responding to referred to the "Digital list price" that was shown on its KDD day, which may have been $14.99...sometimes those prices are screwey on KDD day and I didn't check at the time to see what it was.

Today's deal ($0.99):



Well reviewed, TTS and lending enabled and in the KOLL/Prime program

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The first book in bestselling family saga. (You can get a hardbound copy for only $145 )

$1.99, TTS but lending not enabled, no KOLL.



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . .turns out I bought this about a year ago for that price. . . . might be time to read it, ya think?


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . .turns out I bought this about a year ago for that price. . . . might be time to read it, ya think?


nope, you got until NEXT year...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

telracs said:


> nope, you got until NEXT year...


Oh! Good! No hurry then!


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . .turns out I bought this about a year ago for that price. . . . might be time to read it, ya think?


I did too - I read this series back in the 80's or maybe even late 70's - wonderful books!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal is seven Norwegian crime novels at $1.99 each

TTS enabled

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

These are by Karin Fossum. . . it's a series, I've read the first two and enjoyed them. . . .will likely take the opportunity to pick up the others at this good price.

Here's the order:

1. Don't Look Back (2002)
2. He Who Fears the Wolf (2003)
3. When the Devil Holds the Candle (2004)
4. Calling Out For You (2005)
aka The Indian Bride
5. Black Seconds (2007)
6. The Water's Edge (2009)
7. Bad Intentions (2010)
8. The Caller (2011)
9. In the Darkness (2012)

The first 7 are available via the link above. Book 8, The Caller: An Inspector Sejer Mystery, is available for $13.75, but I'd expect that price to go down when number 9, _In the Darkness_ is released in August.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann....I'll probably pick up a couple of them, anyway.  The list order helps!

EDIT:  They've put the books in the order, which is good!

Betsy


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> These are by Karin Fossum. . . it's a series, I've read the first two and enjoyed them. . . .will likely take the opportunity to pick up the others at this good price.
> 
> Here's the order:
> 
> 1. Don't Look Back (2002)
> 2. He Who Fears the Wolf (2003)
> 3. When the Devil Holds the Candle (2004)
> 4. Calling Out For You (2005)
> aka The Indian Bride
> 5. Black Seconds (2007)
> 6. The Water's Edge (2009)
> 7. Bad Intentions (2010)
> 8. The Caller (2011)
> 9. In the Darkness (2012)
> 
> The first 7 are available via the link above. Book 8, The Caller: An Inspector Sejer Mystery, is available for $13.75, but I'd expect that price to go down when number 9, _In the Darkness_ is released in August.


I will give it a whirl! Thanks for doing research for us!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You're welcome. . .but it wasn't much research: http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I bought all of them and that's the most money I've dropped on Kindle books in one sitting since I bought the thing (which was well over a year ago).  Kindle Daily Deal, you sure know how to sweet talk a girl into spending money on ebooks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Nicole! For sure... I revived this thread because I was missing Daily Deals that I wanted, I wouldn't always check the emails I got about it. Now I'm spending too much! 

Today's:


With the pacing of a mystery novel, Craig Lancaster tells the tale of Mitch Quillen, a middle-aged man harboring marriage and career problems. When his long-estranged father calls, Mitch leaves for Montana to meet him. Together, Mitch and his father drill into their emotionally explosive history, altering Mitch's life forever.
$0.99

Text-to-speech (TTS), lending and Kindle Owner's Lending Library (KOLL) enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed, for $1.99



Text-to-speech enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See my first thought was that I'd come to the weird kindle books thread again. . .that's some title.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> See my first thought was that I'd come to the weird kindle books thread again. . .that's some title.


Lol! We missed this one somehow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> See my first thought was that I'd come to the weird kindle books thread again. . .that's some title.


so many WKBs, so little time....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have to admit, no matter how well reviewed, I didn't get it...

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I thought the title was a metaphor for something profound, but reading the blurb, no, it really is a book about someone listening to a snail with the munchies. 

They're just trying to make it _sound_ profound, presumably to sell some books. But no, I don't get it either....


----------



## telracs

Linjeakel said:


> I thought the title was a metaphor for something profound, but reading the blurb, no, it really is a book about someone listening to a snail with the munchies.
> 
> They're just trying to make it _sound_ profound, presumably to sell some books. But no, I don't get it either....





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to admit, no matter how well reviewed, I didn't get it...
> 
> Betsy


Okay, I'm intrigued.... i'm buying it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed, $1.99



TTS and lending enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's deal:


$1.99

TTS enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal:


$1.99

TTS & Lending enabled.

This one interests me...thinking about it...

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

That one does look interesting, Betsy, but it's £9 here - about US$14 - so I think it'll be going onto the 'maybe' list.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I scarfed it up on the spot. One of the authors (compilers?) Wrote an excellent survey history of the Manhattan project called The Making of the Atomic Bomb, this appears more a compilation of original documents and essays by the participants.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mimi (the protagonist of Mimi and Her Mirror) is a successful young Vietnamese immigrant practicing law in Washington, D.C. when the postcards begin to arrive. Postmarked from Thailand, each hand-drawn card is beautifully rendered and signed simply "Nam." Mimi doesn't recognize the name, but Nam obviously knows her well, spurring her to launch what will become a decade-long quest to find him. As her search progresses, long-repressed memories begin to bubble to the surface: her childhood in 1970s Vietnam in a small alley in pre-Communist Saigon. Back then, who was her best friend as well as her brother's playmate, and what did art have anything to do with the alleys of her childhood? What was the dream of these children then? What happened when these children were separated by the end of the Vietnam war, their lives diverged onto different paths: one to freedom and opportunity, the other to tragedy and pain? Now Mimi must uncover the mystery of the postcards, including what might have happened to the people who where less fortunate: those who escaped the ravaged homeland by boat after the fall of Saigon. When the mystery is solved, Mimi has to make a resolution: what can possibly reunite the children from the alley of her childhood even when the alley exists no more?

$.99

TTS, lending enabled. Also KOLL/Prime lending

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cypress Grove by James Sallis

The small town where Turner has moved is one of America's lost places, halfway between Memphis and forever. That makes it a perfect hideaway: a place where a man can bury the past and escape the pain of human contact, where you are left alone unless you want company, where conversation only happens when there's something to say, where you can sit and watch an owl fly silently across the face of the moon. And where Turner hopes to forget that he has been a cop, a psychotherapist, and, always, an ex-con.

There is no major crime to speak of until Sheriff Lonnie Bates arrives on Turner's porch with a bottle of Wild Turkey and a problem: The body of a drifter has been found-brutally and ritualistically- murdered and Bates and his deputy need help from someone with big-city experience who appreciates the delicacy of investigating people in a small town. Thrust back into the middle of what he left behind, Turner slowly becomes reacquainted not only with the darkness he had fled, but with the unsuspected kindness of others. 

$1.99

TTS and lending enabled, But not KOLL.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .I'm buying that one. . . . .  

It appears to be the first of a series . . . . . . .


----------



## DGFall

Thank you Betsy. I snagged it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A collection of essays by Pulitzer Prize winning author Mihcael Shabon



$1.99

TTS and lending enabled. Not KOLL.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cypress Grove by James Sallis
> 
> The small town where Turner has moved is one of America's lost places, halfway between Memphis and forever. That makes it a perfect hideaway: a place where a man can bury the past and escape the pain of human contact, where you are left alone unless you want company, where conversation only happens when there's something to say, where you can sit and watch an owl fly silently across the face of the moon. And where Turner hopes to forget that he has been a cop, a psychotherapist, and, always, an ex-con.
> 
> There is no major crime to speak of until Sheriff Lonnie Bates arrives on Turner's porch with a bottle of Wild Turkey and a problem: The body of a drifter has been found-brutally and ritualistically- murdered and Bates and his deputy need help from someone with big-city experience who appreciates the delicacy of investigating people in a small town. Thrust back into the middle of what he left behind, Turner slowly becomes reacquainted not only with the darkness he had fled, but with the unsuspected kindness of others.
> 
> $1.99
> 
> TTS and lending enabled, But not KOLL.
> 
> Betsy


It is the first in a trilogy, the entire trilogy is available in one purchase for $7.19 - the regular price for each of the books is $7.19. I could've sworn I'd picked up the trilogy free or at least cheaper, but apparently I just put it on a library Wish List because it isn't in my Archives.


----------



## Brownskins

More options...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In the mid 1930s, two young Irish-American scholars voyage to the Albanian highlands with an early model of a marvelous invention, the tape recorder, in hand. Their mission? To discover how Homer could have composed works as brilliant and as long as the Iliadand the Odysseywithout ever writing them down. The answer, they think, can be found only in Albania, the last remaining natural habitat of the oral epic. But immediately on their arrival the scholars' seemingly arcane research puts them at the center of ethnic strife in the Balkans. Mistaken for foreign spies, they are placed under the surveillance of a nearsighted informer with a prodigious gift for reproducing conversations he has overheard. He is soon generating a stream of floridly written reports about the visitors' puzzling activities. News of their presence in the provincial town of N------- sets gossip to flying, and while the town's governor speculates on their imminent capture, his pretty wife, from her bath, plots her delivery from a marital ennui worthy of Madame Bovary. Research and intrigue proceed apace, but it isn't until a fierce-eyed monk from the Serbian side of the mountains makes his appearance that the scholars glimpse the full political import of their search for the key to the Homeric question. Part spy novel, part comedy of errors, The File on H.is a work of inventive genius and piercing irony that may be Ismail Kadare's funniest and most accessible to date. From an author who has been called ""one of the most compelling novelists now writing in any language"" (Wall Street Journal),it is also a profound and eloquent comment on one of the most intractable conflicts of our time.

Fiction.

$.99

TTS and Lending enabled. Not KOLL.

Betsy


----------



## Routhwick

Ismail Kadare's _The File on H._ is on sale at Amazon today for only 99c. Admirable, save for only one thing: an incomplete 12th chapter, which the title's four most recent reviews (all but one from today) have pointed out. (That impediment alone compelled me to get the word out on KB.)

My guess: an OCR harvest was most likely the culprit. Who knows whether a withdrawal is on the horizon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for pointing this out, Routhwick.  Very possible that it will be withdrawn.  But also, members will be offered a free download when the book is fixed.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The debut novel by Ira Levin, author of _Rosemary's Baby_ and _Boys from Brazil_, originally published in 1954, is today's KDD:

Kiss Before Dying:



$1.99, TTS and Lending enabled. Not KOLL.

Two movie versions were made from this book:

First, in 1956, starring Robert Wagner.


also available on Amazon Instant Video. This version is better reviewed than the Matt Dillon one.

And, in 1991, starring Matt Dillon.



I picked this KDD up and am going to watch the Instant Video. Robert Wagner looks pretty hot on the cover of the DVD....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Robert Wagner looks pretty hot on the cover of the DVD....
> 
> Betsy


Robert Wagner always looks pretty hot. . .even as DiNozzo's father on NCIS. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Robert Wagner always looks pretty hot. . .even as DiNozzo's father on NCIS. . . .


 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ian McEwen's first novel, apparently.



$1.99

No TTS or lending, but it is part of the Kindle Owners' Lending Library (KOLL).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In the last days of WWII, the Third Reich makes a desperate grab to retrieve its most valuable asset, Die Wespe, a spy buried deep in the Manhattan Project. The man chosen for this mission is Alexander Braun---American born, Harvard educated, and a ruthless killer.British Intelligence learns of the Nazi plan. Unable to convince their American counterparts of the magnitude of the threat, they dispatch Major Michael Thatcher to track down Braun.The trail leads to Rhode Island, where Lydia Cole, a young heiress, has unwittingly taken Braun back into her life. Braun is forced to run, and there is one place where he must go--Los Alamos, home of the Manhattan Project. On July 16, 1945, the world's first atomic bomb is tested - code named Trinity. In the days that follow, four people - a tenacious British investigator, a determined young woman, a killer, and the spy who could compromise America's greatest scientific endeavor - will have a fateful rendezvous, all vying for control of the secret that will shape the world.

$0.99

Text-to-speech and Lending enabled. Not Kindle Owners' Lending Library


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Went to click and . . . .oh. . . . I already have that one. . . . perhaps it's time to move it up the TBR list.


----------



## Linjeakel

Hmmm... it's only £2.68 over here, which isn't bad so I think I might get it. (At least I don't have to pay the hardcover price - £17.84!  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One of 23 mysteries...and this time they seem pretty good (link leads to page with all 23 listed):


Books by Susan Isaacs (Compromising Positions), Edward Bunker, Peter Blauner, Christianna Brand, Thomas H. Cook, James Ellroy, Loren D. Estleman (Motor City Blue), Brian Freemantle, James Grady (Six Days of the Condor), Heather Graham, James W. Hall, Virginia Hamilton, John Harvey, David Housewright, Jonathan King, Jon Land, Anne Perry (The Cater Street Hangman), Robert K. Tannebaum, Patricia Wentworth, Donald E. Westlake (shown above), Don Winslow, and Jerome Charyn

(Jerome Charyn must have been added at the last minute as he's out of order; the rest, after Susan Isaacs are in roughly alphabetical order on the page.  Not sure why she's first, though? )

Betsy


----------



## telracs

okay, 1.99 for the first Dortmunder novel?  i'm in.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went for No Beast So Fierce, The Hot Rock, and Six Days of the Condor.  I might've bought more, but I already have a huge backlog of mysteries!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I checked a couple. . . .and found I already had 'em.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

_A Discovery of Witches_



$1.99 $2.99...I think my eyes must have still been asleep this morning. 

Text-to-speech enabled.

I love a good witch story, and this looks like a good one--tons of reviews and a better than 4 star average.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _A Discovery of Witches_
> 
> 
> 
> $1.99
> 
> Text-to-speech enabled.
> 
> I love a good witch story, and this looks like a good one--tons of reviews and a better than 4 star average.
> 
> Betsy


It is showing as $2.99 to me. Has it changed?

I listened to this as an audio from the library and enjoyed it. It would be nice on the Kindle.


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _A Discovery of Witches_
> 
> 
> 
> $1.99
> 
> Text-to-speech enabled.
> 
> I love a good witch story, and this looks like a good one--tons of reviews and a better than 4 star average.
> 
> Betsy


I loved this book! It was in of the Goodreads top 10 books for last year. The second book in the series comes out July 10th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _A Discovery of Witches_
> 
> 
> 
> $1.99
> 
> Text-to-speech enabled.
> 
> I love a good witch story, and this looks like a good one--tons of reviews and a better than 4 star average.
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure whether it was a typo or a misread, I just noticed that myself and was coming to catch it. Thanks for catching that, Anna. I'll fix my post.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

_The Search for Major Plagge_


"The Search for Major Plagge" is the story of an American doctor coming to terms with his parent's Holocaust experience and unearthing the unlikely Holocaust hero that saved his Mother's life. It is a fascinating read both because of the emergence of Karl Plagge himself but also because of the people who form "the Plagge Research group". They are unique people from a retired German military man, a retired German archivist, the American doctor and several Holocaust survivors.

With the help of aging memories, archives and the Internet the Group builds a case for Major Plagge joining the ranks of Yad Vashem. A case that transcends time and geography -- ultimately rewarding human decency and bravery.

$1.99 (Double-checked )

Text-to-speech and Lending enabled. Not Prime (KOLL).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bummed I missed yesterday's. 

We were traveling...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I can put it on a Kindle and loan it to you...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carbs & Cadavers



$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owners Lending Library (KOLL).

I might get this one as it's set in Virgina...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can put it on a Kindle and loan it to you...
> 
> Betsy


thanks, I might tale you ip on that. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal:


Settle back into that comfortable chair and enjoy a second helping of poignant, humorous and nostalgic tales about how things used to be in the legendary South. From vindictive mules and small town marriage rituals that include a pig, to Grandma's story of how a quilt square got her a husband and a home remedy of the hemorrhoidal variety that goes awry, More Sweet Tea delivers what readers have been thirsting for since the first in the Sweet Tea series, Sweet Tea and Jesus Shoes.

$1.99

Text-to-speech enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _Twisted Justice_ by Patricia Gusson


For better...Laura Nelson has it all - a successful career as a surgeon, five well-adjusted kids, and a gorgeous, prominent husband Steve, a nightly news anchor at the Tampa TV News.For worse...Laura's seemingly perfect world shatters when she discovers that Steve is sharing much more than a news desk and a billboard with Kim, his sexy co-anchor. But Steve's torrid fling with his coworker is about to come to an abrupt end..Till death do us part...When Kim is murdered, Laura is left holding the smoking gun. How far would Laura go to preserve her perfect life? That's about to become yesterday's news.Now, Laura must fight to protect her freedom as lies, deception and dark secrets threaten to close in on her, and change her perfect life into a perfect nightmare.But, looks can be deceiving. And deceit can be deadly. Sexy, alluring and provocative, Twisted Justice delivers fiery hot action, pulse-pounding suspense, and a razor-sharp plot full of dangerous curves.

$0.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not KOLL.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _A Gay and Melancholy Sound_ by Merle Miller


The first book in nationally renowned librarian Nancy Pearl's new Book Lust Rediscoveries series, this lost literary classic is available for the first time in decades. As funny and entertaining as it is captivating and heartrending, A Gay and Melancholy Sound is a shattering depiction of modern disconnection and the tragic consequences of a life bereft of love.

Joshua Bland has lived the kind of life many would define as extraordinary. Born in a small Iowa town to a controlling, delusional mother who had always wanted a daughter rather than a son, her anger at him colors his life. His father, a compassionate drinker incapable of dealing with Joshua's mother, walks out on his wife and son, leaving a vacuum in the family that is damagingly filled by his tutor-cum-stepfather Petrarch Pavan, scion of a wealthy New York family who has secrets of his own. Playing on Joshua's brilliance, Petrarch trains him to win a nationwide knowledge competition, but Joshua's disappointing results in the finals are met with anger and disbelief by both his mother and stepfather. If Petrarch was unsuccessful in teaching Joshua the information he needed to win the contest, he had more success in instilling Joshua with the cynicism, self-doubt, and self-hatred that fill his own soul.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled; Kindle Owner's Lending Library

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _The Cold Dish_ by Craig Johnson


In this outstanding first novel, New York Times bestselling author Craig Johnson introduces Sheriff Walt Longmire of Wyoming's Absaroka County. Johnson draws on his background in law enforcement and his deep attachment to the American West to produce a literary mystery of stunning authenticity, and full of memorable characters. Sheriff Walt Longmire knows he's got trouble when Cody Pritchard is found dead. Two years earlier, Cody and three accomplices had been given suspended sentences for raping a Northern Cheyenne girl. Is someone seeking vengeance? Longmire faces the most volatile and challenging case in his twenty-four years as sheriff and means to see that revenge, a dish that is best served cold, is never served at all.

$2.99

Text-to-speech enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: books from five different thriller series at $0.99 each, by authors DM Annechino, KB's own Scott Nicholson, Blair S. Walker, Traci Hohenstein, and Rex Kusler.

The books are listed in series order, so the first one shown for each author is the first one in the series.


In spot checking the books (at least one by each author), text-to-speech & lending enabled, and all are Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

I think I'm going to pick up both by DM Annechino...haven't decided what else, perhaps the first in the Kusler series.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just picked the first of each series. . . . .see how they are. . . .my brother was just yesterday asking me to send him more to read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just picked the first of each series. . . . .see how they are. . . .my brother was just yesterday asking me to send him more to read.


I thought of doing that...

Today's daily deal, five books to improve your brain:



$1.99

Text-to-speech enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... Today's daily deal, five books to improve your brain: ...


Bought three out of five so far: _The Misleading Mind_, _The Right-Brain Business Plan_, and _Brain Power_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let us know when you see results, Anna!

Today's Daily Deal: _Pocket-47_ by Jude Hardin (A Nicholas Colt thriller)


Fifteen-year-old Brittney Ryan has taken to the streets. Leitha, her older sister and legal guardian, hires private investigator Nicholas Colt to find her and bring her home. Piece of cake, Colt thinks. With Brittney's forbidden boyfriend's address in hand, he plans to make a surprise visit and put this one in the scrapbook.But something more sinister is behind Brittney's disappearance, and Colt soon finds himself in an ever-widening maze of deceit, betrayal, and murder. When Colt learns what the mysterious phrase Pocket-47 means, he is haunted even more by the plane crash that killed his family and rock band twenty years ago-a crash he now realizes might not have been an accident.Determined to save Brittney, Colt struggles to untangle the threads of his own tortured past. Unfortunately, one of the most heinous and violent criminals in modern history has other ideas.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let us know when you see results, Anna!
> ...
> Betsy


_The Misleading Mind_ looked interesting and I think DH might like it (and definitely needs it ). The timing was right for _The Right-Brain Business Plan_ as I am considering selling craft items. _Brain Power_, well, it can't hurt!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> _The Misleading Mind_ looked interesting and I think DH might like it (and definitely needs it ). The timing was right for _The Right-Brain Business Plan_ as I am considering selling craft items. _Brain Power_, well, it can't hurt!


Let me know what you think of the Business Plan one...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _The Eagle Has Landed_ by Jack Higgins! From 1976


In Jack Higgins's classic international bestseller, an audacious Nazi plan to kidnap Winston Churchill threatens to tip the scales of World War II

In November of 1943, an elite team of Nazi paratroopers descends on British soil with a diabolical goal: to abduct Winston Churchill and cripple the Allied war effort. The mission, ordered by Hitler himself and planned by Heinrich Himmler, is led by ace agent Kurt Steiner and aided on the ground by IRA gunman Liam Devlin.

As the deadly duo executes Hitler's harrowing plot, only the quiet town of Studley Constable stands in their way. Its residents are the lone souls aware of the impending Nazi plan, and they must become the most unlikely of heroes as the fate of the war hangs in the balance.

$1.99

text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime)

This was made into a movie with Michael Caine and Robert Duvall. Here's a link to the Blu-Ray DVD version



Also available to buy as an Amazon Instant Video for $9.99 but not part of the free Prime watching nor to rent.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _Until The Next Time_ by Kevin Fox


For Sean Corrigan the past is simply what happened yesterday, until his twenty-first birthday, when he is given a journal left him by his father's brother Michael--a man he had not known existed. The journal, kept after his uncle fled from New York City to Ireland to escape prosecution for a murder he did not commit, draws Sean into a hunt for the truth about Michael's fate.

Sean too leaves New York for Ireland, where he is caught up in the lives of people who not only know all about Michael Corrigan but have a score to settle. As his connection to his uncle grows stronger, he realizes that within the tattered journal he carries lies the story of his own life--his past as well as his future and the key to finding the one woman he is fated to love forever.

With the appeal of The Time Traveler's Wife and the classic Time and Again, this novel is a romance cloaked in mystery and suspense that takes readers inside the rich heritage of Irish history and faith. Until the Next Time is a remarkable story about time and memory and the way ancient myths affect everything from what we believe to who we love.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owners' Lending Library (Prime).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today: _River of the Brokenhearted_ by David Adam Richards


From the author of the Giller Prize-winning novel Mercy Among the Children comes the utterly beguiling, big-hearted story of one woman's resolute struggle to overcome small-town prejudice and deceit. Spanning generations, River of the Brokenhearted explores the life and legacy of Janie McCleary, a brave Irish Catholic girl who dared to marry a man from the Church of England. Their union is quickly deemed scandalous, and when her husband dies just before the Great Depression, everyone in town, led by the unscrupulous Joey Elias, turns against her. Janie is left alone to raise a family. Her solution is to open one of the first movie theaters in North America, which she runs with such success that she manages to ostracize herself even further. She is a pioneer before the age of feminism, and the burden of her salty individualism will shape the lives of her children and grandchildren. Written with compassion and mastery, River of the Brokenhearted muses on the tyranny of memory and history, and peers into the hearts of extraordinary characters, where Richards finds an alchemy of venality and goodwill, deceit and brotherliness, and marked cruelty and true love. Once again, David Adams Richards has brought us a work of astonishing grace, rooted in his special territory on the great river of New Brunswick, but firmly universal in scope.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today: _a Small Fortune_ by Audrey Braun



$0.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Kindle Owners' Lending Library (Prime)

This sounds good, and the price is right...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _In the Courts of the Sun_ by Brian D'Amato (Penguin Publishing)


The year is 2012. Math prodigy Jed DeLanda is enlisted to decipher an ancient Mayan codex containing the secrets of the Sacrifice Game. It foretells the end of civilization, and only Jed can prevent the coming apocalypse. He must play the Game himself-in a mind-bending journey that stretches from thousands of years in the past to the very brink of the end of time... 


$2.99

Text-to-speech enabled.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I'd like to read that but it's not available on Kindle here.  

Mind you, the prices of the paper editions make me wonder what the Kindle version would cost - £10.28 (US$16) for the paperback and a whopping £18.87 (US$30) for the hardback.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _the Test_ by Patricia Gussin


Renowned philanthropist and billionaire Paul Parnell had reached the pinnacle of monetary success, but not without cost. Had he put too much emphasis on work and spent too little time with his family?Determined to leave something far more valuable than money to his six children, Paul instructs his lawyers to create an unusual last will and testament. This unorthodox will, which stipulates that the lion's share of Paul's two billion dollar estate be given to the heirs who pass the test, was Paul's last hope of creating an enduring legacy by inspiring his children to give back to society and embrace a code of moral values.The six children-Rory, Frank, Dan, Monica, Carla and Ashley-have only one year to make a difference. But what a difference one year will make.Before these six very different siblings can complete the test, they'll be forced to face their personal demons and the incredibly evil influence that could claim one of their own.

$0.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owners' Lending Library

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> I'd like to read that but it's not available on Kindle here.
> 
> Mind you, the prices of the paper editions make me wonder what the Kindle version would cost - £10.28 (US$16) for the paperback and a whopping £18.87 (US$30) for the hardback.


I thought I'd picked this one up yesterday, apparently not.  Sometimes I forgot to click buy when I'm doing the post.  Oh, well. Lots of books out there....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy, I got yesterday's. . . . doesn't look like lending is enabled but you could borrow it on an actual Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, I got yesterday's. . . . doesn't look like lending is enabled but you could borrow it on an actual Kindle.


No, lending wasn't enabled. Could you drive home from music camp and lend it to me now?  Actually, I think I will take you up on that! Later in the summer, once we're both home.

Betsy


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

What time does this thread usually update?


----------



## Annalog

Kindle Daily Deal: How to Hepburn

This contemporary reassessment of Katharine Hepburn's life aims to learn what we can from the First Lady of Cinema's enduring persona. Karen Karbo teases unexpected lessons from analyzing Hepburn, one of America's greatest icons whose freewheeling determination redefined the image of the independent woman and endeared her to the world.
Yesterday's Price: $9.39	
Today's Discount: $7.40

Kindle Daily Deal Price:	$1.99 (79% off)


----------



## telracs

DidEverythingButThink said:


> What time does this thread usually update?


whenever Betsy wakes up enough to do it.


----------



## mooshie78

If you're on Facebook or Twitter you can just Like/Follow the Kindle Page/Feed and you'll see their daily update every morning.


----------



## thesmallprint

I can't make my mind up whether subscribing to the KDD emails is the best or worst thing I ever did. I probably buy 5 in every 7 that are on offer. Lord knows when I'll find the time to read them but the bargain price for what are, imo, mostly quality books is irresistible.

I suspect a 12 step-program will be needed at some point for KDD addicts  

Joe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DidEverythingButThink said:


> What time does this thread usually update?





telracs said:


> whenever Betsy wakes up enough to do it.


Sorry, folks....usually updates somewhere between about 4:30 am and 7:00 am EDT, depending on when I wake up....I got distracted this morning, apparently, and forgot to do it. And Ann, who usually does it if I miss, is out of town. Thanks, Anna!!!!!



Steeplechasing said:


> I can't make my mind up whether subscribing to the KDD emails is the best or worst thing I ever did. I probably buy 5 in every 7 that are on offer. Lord knows when I'll find the time to read them but the bargain price for what are, imo, mostly quality books is irresistible.
> 
> I suspect a 12 step-program will be needed at some point for KDD addicts
> 
> Joe


I have that problem, too, Joe....at least my forgetting to update it today flushed some of you lurkers out, LOL! I'm glad to know that you are finding it useful. I won't forget tomorrow, honest!

I get the emails, but don't always look at them every day. I am here every day, however. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

i was beginning to worry about you betsy....

and yes, thanks annalog for posting today's, i bought it.

and betsy, 4:30 am?  *shudder*!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> and betsy, 4:30 am? *shudder*!


That's the early end of the bell curve...normal is between 6:00 am and 6:30...but June 23rd's was posted at 4:24 am. 

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

As long as no-one expects me to post the UK KDD at that time in the middle of the night morning ..... if I get it done by 4 in the afternoon, I consider that a win!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, c'mon Linda! The wee hours are fun!

Today's: _Soldier's Joy_ by Madison Smart Bell


Two Southern soldiers, recently back from Vietnam, struggle to resume their lives amid dangerous and deep-rooted prejudice

Thomas Laidlaw returns home from Vietnam with nothing much in mind but to tend his acreage, live apart, and get lost in the roots music he grew up with. Laidlaw's childhood friend Rodney Redmon is doubly burdened: Not only is he scarred from the war, he is also a black man living in a prejudiced area of Tennessee. Redmon's homecoming from the war included time in jail-the result of his being framed for real estate fraud by racist forces within the local establishment. Once released, he and Laidlaw rekindle their friendship and both veterans try to put the war behind them. But when a group of local Klansman emerges, the violence that haunts them may prove impossible to escape.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. *Not* Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... Thanks, Anna!!!! ...
> Betsy





telracs said:


> ... and yes, thanks annalog for posting today's, i bought it. ...


You are welcome. I noticed while waiting for my youngest granddaughter's summer class (creative writing and cooking) to finish for the day. I also bought the book.


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's the early end of the bell curve...normal is between 6:00 am and 6:30...but June 23rd's was posted at 4:24 am.
> 
> Betsy


*shudder* but everyone knows i am definitely not an east coast morning person.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here ya go, Scarlet--I'm running late this morning, LOL!

Today's Daily Deal: _Devil Wind_ by Deborah Shlian and Linda Reid


Outspoken, brash New Yorker Sammy Greene needs a second chance. Fired from her job as a Washington TV producer, her midnight to 3 am show Sammy Greene on the LA Scene at a small progressive radio station soon has Sammy ruffling the feathers of a popular Orange County Congressman. And everyone is listening.December, 1999. 10 days before the new millennium. Already on edge with Santa Ana devil wind fanning fires threatening to engulf the city and Y2K looming, Sammy's callers imagine Armageddon - the perfect setting for a rogue CIA operative to manipulate fears as cover for his deadly plot.A young woman's burned body identified as the wayward daughter of old friend, Gus Pappajohn spurs the ex- campus cop to join Sammy in what may be a murder investigation, along the way exposing the seamy underbelly of Tinseltown. If Sammy's not careful this time, someone will make sure she's off the air for good.

$1.99 (List $4.99)

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. *Not* Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*waves*

today's Daily Deal: _Where Are They Buried?_ by Todd Benoit


Updated with dozens of entries of the newly dead and now in paperback, an irresistible and browsable guide to the lives, deaths, and final resting places of the world's most influential figures.

This unparalleled compilation of profiles of the deceased-from Abbott and Costello to Ethel and Julius Rosenberg, from Arthur Ashe to Paul Newman, offers all the pertinent details on how they lived and died. It is also a detailed atlas of where they are buried.

Each entry in this fascinating book includes an entertaining capsule biography full of little-known facts, a detailed description of each subject's death, and very specific directions to the location and site of the grave. Fifty photos and informative sidebars (on such topics as how to find anyone's grave) round out this indispensable field guide to the "permanent addresses" of the world's most significant late citizens.

New additions to the roster of final resting places include: • Tim Russert • Heath Ledger • Norman Mailer • Anna Nicole Smith • George Carlin • Rosa Parks • Hunter S. Thompson • Paul Newman • Katharine Hepburn &#8230; and many more

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *waves*
> 
> today's Daily Deal: _Where Are They Buried?_ by Todd Benoit
> 
> 
> Updated with dozens of entries of the newly dead and now in paperback, an irresistible and browsable guide to the lives, deaths, and final resting places of the world's most influential figures.
> 
> This unparalleled compilation of profiles of the deceased-from Abbott and Costello to Ethel and Julius Rosenberg, from Arthur Ashe to Paul Newman, offers all the pertinent details on how they lived and died. It is also a detailed atlas of where they are buried.
> 
> Each entry in this fascinating book includes an entertaining capsule biography full of little-known facts, a detailed description of each subject's death, and very specific directions to the location and site of the grave. Fifty photos and informative sidebars (on such topics as how to find anyone's grave) round out this indispensable field guide to the "permanent addresses" of the world's most significant late citizens.
> 
> New additions to the roster of final resting places include: • Tim Russert • Heath Ledger • Norman Mailer • Anna Nicole Smith • George Carlin • Rosa Parks • Hunter S. Thompson • Paul Newman • Katharine Hepburn &#8230; and many more
> 
> $1.99
> 
> Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 
> Betsy


*waves back*

sorry, I don't get to bed until 1 am, so I ain't up at 4:41 am...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> *waves back*
> 
> sorry, I don't get to bed until 1 am, so I ain't up at 4:41 am...


I went to bed about 12:30 am....I wasn't supposed to be up then, either.... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good Morning, KindleBoards!

Did I wake you up?


Today's Daily Deal:

Five CJ Lyons Romantic Thrillers, $0.99

I'm going to pick up several of these...I like her work.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

*yawn*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, been partying since the power came back on at 4:41 am! (Had to make sure the blender still worked, right?) *puts down margarita*

Today's Daily Deal:

_The Vegas Knockout_ by Tom Schreck


Duffy Dombrowski just accepted a dream job: chief sparring partner for Russian heavyweight contender Boris Rusakov in Vegas. His obstinate basset hound, Al, and a few friends join Duffy for the ride-but before Duffy knows it, his trip turns into a nightmare. Someone's killing local Mexican workers, friends and relatives of Duffy's gym buddies. And to make matters worse, Duffy's got Boris's Russian mobster pals chasing him with murder on their minds.

Quirky characters, rapid-fire dialogue, and nonstop action propel The Vegas Knockout into the sphere of gritty thrillers that hit with astonishing power.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## telracs

where's my margarita?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Drank 'em all!


Betsy

*hic*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: _The Days of Summer_ by Jill Barnett


In 1957, the Banning family leads a life of privilege, wealth and domestic unhappiness. At the head of this California dynasty is oil magnate Victor Banning, a man of great power and even greater obsessions, who is determined to teach his son and grandsons to be predators in his dog-eat-dog world.Jimmy Peyton is a rising star in the music business, a young man with a bright future and no connection to the Bannings, until the fateful night their cars collide on a Los Angeles street, changing the lives and future of two innocent families.Laurel Peyton, Jimmy's daughter, has lived her entire life in the shadow of grief. Though her mother, Kathryn, struggled to keep her daughter safe and secluded after the terrible accident that ruined their family, she cannot guard against the one danger she never expected: Love.In 1970, Victor's grandsons, Jud and Cale, meet the beautiful and spirited Laurel, and these two families cross paths once again, this time on a passionate course that pits brother against brother and mother against daughter--a clash of wills that gradually draws them all closer to the truth of their tragic connection.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Daily Deal: _The Days of Summer_ by Jill Barnett


6:34 betsy? you slept late today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> 6:34 betsy? you slept late today.


I did; I was up late the night before getting ready to travel! 

Today's Daily Deal: _The Minotaur_ by Stephen Coonts


The thriller from New York Times bestselling author Stephen Coonts-now available as an ebook
At the height of the Cold War, Captain Jake Grafton becomes entangled in the hunt for a spy selling high-tech military secrets to the Soviet Union

Naval pilot Jake Grafton flies fighter jets with ice water in his veins. But when he's assigned a desk job in the Pentagon as the head of a top-secret stealth bomber program, his nerve is tested as never before. Colleagues start dying mysteriously, test flights are sabotaged, and the program is threatened at every level. If Grafton can't infiltrate a web of espionage and counter-espionage centered round the deadly traitor, code-named the Minotaur, he stands to lose much more than just his career.

The Minotaur is an exhilarating thriller and fascinating procedural, revealing the complexities of military technology R&D.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Stephen Coonts, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal: Independence by John Ferling


No event in American history was more pivotal-or more furiously
contested-than Congress's decision to declare independence in July 
1776. Even months after American blood had been shed at Lexington and 
Concord, many colonists remained loyal to Britain. John Adams, a leader 
of the revolutionary effort, said bringing the fractious colonies 
together was like getting "thirteen clocks to strike at once."

Other books have been written about the Declaration, but no author has 
traced the political journey from protest to Revolution with the 
narrative scope and flair of John Ferling. Independence takes 
readers from the cobblestones of Philadelphia into the halls of 
Parliament, where many sympathized with the Americans and furious debate
erupted over how to deal with the rebellion. Independence is not only the story of how freedom was won, but how an empire was lost.

At this remarkable moment in history, high-stakes politics was 
intertwined with a profound debate about democracy, governance, and 
justice. John Ferling, drawing on a lifetime of scholarship, brings this
passionate struggle to life as no other historian could. Independence will be hailed as the finest work yet from the author Michael Beschloss calls "a national resource."

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Daily Deal: Independence Day by John Ferling


You haven't quite got the name right....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw!  I think I had Independence Day on the brain...

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Claw! I think I had Independence Day on the brain...
> 
> Betsy


Please, no blowing up the Empire State Building.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal: _Life from Scratch_ by Melissa Ford, $1.99


Divorced, heartbroken and living in a lonely New York apartment with a tiny kitchen, Rachel Goldman realizes she doesn't even know how to cook the simplest meal for herself. Can learning to fry an egg help her understand where her life went wrong? She dives into the culinary basics. Then she launches a blog to vent her misery about love, life and her goal of an unburnt casserole.To her amazement, the blog's a hit. She becomes a minor celebrity. Next, a sexy Spaniard enters her life. Will her souffles stop falling? Will she finally forget about the husband she still loves? And how can she explain to her readers that she still hasn't learned how to cook up a happy life from scratch?

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal: _MacBeth: A Novel_, by A.J. Hartley and David Hewson.

Strange, I thought Shakespeare wrote MacBeth...he doesn't even get co-author credit here? 


This is not your parents' Macbeth or the one you read in high-school English class. A dark and bloody tale of a Scottish lord and his beloved wife, Macbeth: A Novel hurtles toward readers in gripping contemporary prose, thanks to novelists David Hewson and A. J. Hartley. 
Set in eleventh-century Scotland, Macbeth: A Novel is rich with ancient clans battling fiercely against one another and against the foreign marauders raiding their borders. Macbeth, Lord of Moray, and his wife, Skena, are loyal patriots, willing to kill or be killed to protect the Scottish kingdom. Yet the greatest danger to their beloved homeland is proving to be the king himself, Duncan, whose corrupt, bloody reign threatens to destroy the country. After Macbeth meets a trio of witches, the frustrated hero begins to think that perhaps Scotland needs a new king-him. But what begins as a plan fueled by the best of intentions soon spirals into murder, treachery, and personal collapse. In the language of today's fast-paced thrillers, Hewson and Hartley create an electrifying tapestry out of Shakespeare's tale, relaunching two of the most powerful characters ever created.

Strange, I thought it already a dark, bloody and gripping tale....

Perhaps we should change our top ranking to Hewson and Hartley. 

$1.99

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I actually got that a month or two ago for $4.99, though I've not read it yet. . . . I am under no illusion that the language will rival Shakespeare, but was interested to see what they did with the story. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's KDD was a bestseller in paper ("The phenomenal #1 New York Times bestseller, that has sold more than eight million copies."): _The Five People You Meet in Heaven_ by Mitch Albom


Eddie is a grizzled war veteran who feels trapped in a meaningless life of fixing rides at a seaside amusement park. His days are a dull routine of work, loneliness, and regret.

Then, on his 83rd birthday, Eddie dies in a tragic accident, trying to save a little girl from a falling cart. He awakens in the afterlife, where he learns that heaven is not a lush Garden of Eden, but a place where your earthly life is explained to you by five people. These people may have been loved ones or distant strangers. Yet each of them changed your path forever.

One by one, Eddie's five people illuminate the unseen connections of his earthly life. As the story builds to its stunning conclusion, Eddie desperately seeks redemption in the still-unknown last act of his life: Was it a heroic success or a devastating failure The answer, which comes from the most unlikely of sources, is as inspirational as a glimpse of heaven itself.

In The Five People You Meet in Heaven, Mitch Albom gives us an astoundingly original story that will change everything you've ever thought about the afterlife -- and the meaning of our lives here on earth. With a timeless tale, appealing to all, this is a book that readers of fine fiction, and those who loved Tuesdays with Morrie, will treasure.

$2.99

Text-to-speech enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal is: _The Chaperone_ by Laura Moriarty. $2.99


USA Today's #1 Hot Fiction Pick for the summer, The Chaperone is a captivating novel about the woman who chaperoned an irreverent Louise Brooks to New York City in 1922 and the summer that would change them both.

Only a few years before becoming a famous silent-film star and an icon of her generation, a fifteen-year-old Louise Brooks leaves Wichita, Kansas, to study with the prestigious Denishawn School of Dancing in New York. Much to her annoyance, she is accompanied by a thirty-six-year-old chaperone, who is neither mother nor friend. Cora Carlisle, a complicated but traditional woman with her own reasons for making the trip, has no idea what she's in for. Young Louise, already stunningly beautiful and sporting her famous black bob with blunt bangs, is known for her arrogance and her lack of respect for convention. Ultimately, the five weeks they spend together will transform their lives forever.

For Cora, the city holds the promise of discovery that might answer the question at the core of her being, and even as she does her best to watch over Louise in this strange and bustling place she embarks on a mission of her own. And while what she finds isn't what she anticipated, she is liberated in a way she could not have imagined. Over the course of Cora's relationship with Louise, her eyes are opened to the promise of the twentieth century and a new understanding of the possibilities for being fully alive.

Drawing on the rich history of the 1920s,'30s, and beyond-from the orphan trains to Prohibition, flappers, and the onset of the Great Depression to the burgeoning movement for equal rights and new opportunities for women-Laura Moriarty's The Chaperone illustrates how rapidly everything, from fashion and hemlines to values and attitudes, was changing at this time and what a vast difference it all made for Louise Brooks, Cora Carlisle, and others like them.

Text-to-speech enabled.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

the only reason i considered by that at 2.99 was the 26.95 print price.  are they kidding?  does anyone still pay that much for a print fiction book?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm seeing the hard cover for just under $17. Though the large print version is, predictably, twice that.  You can't compare the list price, really, because no one pays that. . . .all book stores discount paper books.  But, yeah, most are listed around $25 for hard bound editions.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm seeing the hard cover for just under $17. Though the large print version is, predictably, twice that. You can't compare the list price, really, because no one pays that. . . .all book stores discount paper books. But, yeah, most are listed around $25 for hard bound editions.


i know, i know, list price means nothing on amazon these days. i was wryly amused about the difference in the print list price and the kindle price. notice there is no digital list price posted there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, that's because it's under agency pricing -- has the "price set by the publisher" note.  Amazon can't discount it -- the price the publisher sets IS the list price and the sale price and what you pay.  BUT, Penguin have marked it down on special today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's KDD: _How to Slay a Dragon_ by Bill Allen 
$1.99 (Yesterday's Price: $7.16)


Greg Hart can't slay a dragon. He'd be lucky to win a fight against one of the smaller girls at school.His only real skill is that he can run faster than any other twelve-year-old boy in his class, a necessity, since that's who he's usually running from. Oh, it's not like he's never been the hero at the center of an adventure. It's just the kind of adventures he's been involved with have always been the made-up kind he's written about in his journal.Now the magicians of Myrth have yanked Greg into a strange new world, where the monsters he must run from are far scarier--and hungrier--than anything he's ever run from before. He tries to tell everyone there's been a mistake. Ruuan is a very large dragon, while Greg, on the other hand, is neither large nor a dragon. He's barely much of a boy. Unfortunately, such trivialities could never stop the people of Myrth from believing Greg will rescue King Peter's daughter from Ruuan. After all, Greg has been named in a prophecy, and no prophecy has ever been wrong before.Why, Greg wonders, does he have to be at the heart of the first one that is?


Text-to-speech enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Coldest Winter by David Halberstam*
(reduced from 80% from yesterday's price of $9.89)
*$1.99*


"In a grand gesture of reclamation and remembrance, Mr. Halberstam has brought the war back home."
--The New York Times
David Halberstam's magisterial and thrilling The Best and the Brightest was the defining book about the Vietnam conflict. More than three decades later, Halberstam used his unrivaled research and formidable journalistic skills to shed light on another pivotal moment in our history: the Korean War. Halberstam considered The Coldest Winter his most accomplished work, the culmination of forty-five years of writing about America's postwar foreign policy.

Halberstam gives us a masterful narrative of the political decisions and miscalculations on both sides. He charts the disastrous path that led to the massive entry of Chinese forces near the Yalu River and that caught Douglas MacArthur and his soldiers by surprise. He provides astonishingly vivid and nuanced portraits of all the major figures-Eisenhower, Truman, Acheson, Kim, and Mao, and Generals MacArthur, Almond, and Ridgway. At the same time, Halberstam provides us with his trademark highly evocative narrative journalism, chronicling the crucial battles with reportage of the highest order. As ever, Halberstam was concerned with the extraordinary courage and resolve of people asked to bear an extraordinary burden.

The Coldest Winter is contemporary history in its most literary and luminescent form, providing crucial perspective on every war America has been involved in since. It is a book that Halberstam first decided to write more than thirty years ago and that took him nearly ten years to complete. It stands as a lasting testament to one of the greatest journalists and historians of our time, and to the fighting men whose heroism it chronicles.


Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Tempted by this one. My uncle was in Korea, and despite growing up in the snow belt (Hibbing, MN), he said he'd never been colder than when he was in Korea.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Extended Family by Patrick Kendrick*
(reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


Dr. Harmon Gettys is the perfect man: tall, dark, handsome, and brilliant. He'd seemingly be a catch for any woman-especially those who desire an apparently charmed offspring. But Gettys uses his seed for murder, to create a legacy of violence.

For Fire Marshal Greymon Gift, gruesome burn-related murders are nothing new. But a sudden spike in his jurisdiction has Gift on high alert. When an FBI investigation links multiple arson scenes to the deceased Dr. Gettys, Gift is pulled even deeper into a case that's hot enough to start a conflagration. He knows that even if Gettys were alive, such an assortment of violent crimes could never be committed by just one man. So who is spreading these horrors from coast to coast?

Gift and FBI Agent Rose Cleary partner up to stop the growing number of savagely murdered victims, but can they uncover the truth before they wind up on the list of the dead? Extended Family offers a thrilling look into the heart of darkness. Horrifying and suspenseful, the novel explores the idea that evil can be passed like a torch from one generation to the next. As Gettys proved-and Gift is about to find out-sometimes all it takes is a spark to set the family tree ablaze.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: October Light by John Gardner*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $10.01)
*$1.99*


John Gardner's New York Times bestselling, National Book Critics Circle Award-winning metafictional novel centering on the tumultuous relationship of two elderly siblings

James is a cantankerous and conservative seventy-two-year-old who has spent his life caring for the animals on his farm. His widowed older sister, Sally, has strong liberal ideals and a propensity for debate. When Sally's bankruptcy forces her to move in with her brother, their lifelong feud quickly escalates-and Sally becomes a prisoner in her own room with nothing to survive on but apples and a trashy novel about marijuana smugglers.

As Sally becomes immersed in the book, the story envelops the narrative of the siblings' dysfunctional relationship, and Gardner explores a wide array of themes from human autonomy to self-definition to political extremism. The result is a tour de force of Gardner's unique literary style at the height of his protean creative powers.

This ebook features a new illustrated biography of John Gardner, including original letters, rare photos, and never-before-seen documents from the Gardner family and the University of Rochester Archives.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Welcome to the Monkey House by Kurt Vonnegut*
(Reduced 75% from yesterday's price of $7.99)
*$1.99*


This short-story collection Welcome to the Monkey House (196 incorporates almost completely Vonnegut's 1961 "Canary in a Cathouse," which appeared within a few months of Slaughterhouse-Five and capitalized upon that breakthrough novel and the enormous attention it suddenly brought.

Drawn from both specialized science fiction magazines and the big-circulation general magazines (Saturday Evening Post, Colliers, etc.) which Vonnegut had been one of the few science writers to sell, the collection includes some of his most accomplished work. The title story may be his most famous--a diabolical government asserts control through compulsory technology removing orgasm from sex--but Vonnegut's bitterness and wit, not in his earlier work as poisonous or unshielded as it later became, is well demonstrated.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Rosemary's Baby by Ira Levin*
(Reduced 74% from yesterday's price of $7.59)
*$1.99*


Rosemary Woodhouse and her struggling actor husband Guy move into the Bramford, an old New York City apartment building with an ominous reputation and mostly elderly residents. Neighbors Roman and Minnie Castevet soon come nosing around to welcome the Woodhouses to the building, and despite Rosemary's reservations about their eccentricity and the weird noises that she keeps hearing her husband takes a special shine to them.
Shortly after Guy lands a plum Broadway role, Rosemary becomes pregnant, and the Castavets start taking a special interest in her welfare. As the sickened Rosemary becomes increasingly isolated, she begins to suspect that the Castevets' circle is not what it seems&#8230;

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Matched by Ally Condie*
(Reduced 70% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$2.99*

Grade 7 & Up



Cassia has always trusted the Society to make the right choices for her: what to read, what to watch, what to believe. So when Xander's face appears on-screen at her Matching ceremony, Cassia knows he is her ideal mate . . . until she sees Ky Markham's face flash for an instant before the screen fades to black. The Society tells her it's a glitch, a rare malfunction, and that she should focus on the happy life she's destined to lead with Xander. But Cassia can't stop thinking about Ky, and as they slowly fall in love, Cassia begins to doubt the Society's infallibility and is faced with an impossible choice: between Xander and Ky, between the only life she's known and a path that no one else has dared to follow.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Damages by Josephine Hart*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*



The unnamed narrator of this gripping masterpiece is a man who appears to have everything: wealth, a beautiful wife and children, and a prestigious political career in Parliament. But his life lacks passion, and his aching emptiness drives him to an all-consuming, and ultimately catastrophic, relationship with his son's fiancée.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Claire DeWitt and the City of the Dead by Sara Gran*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
*$1.99*



Hard-living, smart-mouthed Claire DeWitt was a teenage PI in Brooklyn, but her sleuthing skills were sharpened in New Orleans with help from Constance Darling, the brilliant student of esoteric French detective Jacques Silette. When a respected district attorney goes missing, DeWitt returns to The Big Easy and takes the case.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Middle Place by Kelly Corrigan*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.66)
*$1.99*



Kelly Corrigan was happily living within what she calls the Middle Place--"that sliver of time when parenthood and childhood overlap"--when she, and her beloved father, received a cancer diagnosis. Corrigan's engaging, honest exploration of this challenging time chronicles a woman who finally takes the leap and grows up.

Memoir.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Resurrected: Book One of the Vampire Legacy Series by Morgan Rice*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*



Book one of best-selling author Morgan Rice's Vampire Legacy series finds 16-year-old Scarlet Paine changing in mysterious ways. She's gaining uncanny strength, is light sensitive, and can read minds. Her mother, Caitlin, recognizes the transformation, for it happened to her centuries ago: Scarlet's becoming a vampire, maybe the last one.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy, I think your link is going to the wrong book ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fixed it for ya!


----------



## telracs

a vampire named scarlet?  really?  sigh...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> a vampire named scarlet? really? sigh...


Everyone is swiping your name!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: King City by KB Member Lee Goldberg*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*



Detective Tom Wade helped the Feds nail seven of his fellow cops for corruption, a move that exiled him. Forced to work a beat in King City's deadliest neighborhood, Wade investigates a string of brutal murders of young women and uncovers the sordid, deadly ways the wealthy and poor intertwine.

Text-to-speech enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

*checks link.... √*
Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Sullivan Series by KB Member Bella Andre*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*



Romance readers will thrill to the fun and emotional saga of the Sullivan family in the five books of this best-selling author's sensual series. Kindle books can be read on Kindle devices and free Kindle reading apps.


Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Princess Bride by William Goldman*
(Reduced 75% from yesterday's price of $8.10)
*$1.99*

This actually went on sale yesterday--we have a separate thread about it here.




This fantasy classic is an exceptional story about quests for riches, revenge, power, and true love. People may find it impossible--inconceivable, even--to equate The Princess Bride with anything other than its movie adaptation, but the film retains only a part of the book's ingenious storytelling.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Interestingly, this was one of the first books I bought for my Kindle, in November 2008, when it was on sale for $1.95. But that was a different ASIN (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ELJQJU), so it didn't show as "bought" for me. But I thought I had it already, so I checked.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Same for me, Betsy. . . .and when I looked last night it didn't even have pricing info for the 'old' version. . . .I think they're the same, though. . .the reviews are definitely linked. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Same for me, Betsy. . . .and when I looked last night it didn't even have pricing info for the 'old' version. . . .I think they're the same, though. . .the reviews are definitely linked. . . . . .


Yes, I got the price from my prior purchase; but the link shows "not available to buyers in the US." (The ASIN isn't valid in the UK store, either. And it's the same cover. This has happened before when publishers reissue a book. Usually the prior one just disappears, though...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I bought it back then as well - still haven't read it! Seems like I started it once and there was something hinky with the formatting - just sent it to my Kindle to see if it looks different.


----------



## sebat

Meemo said:


> I bought it back then as well - still haven't read it! Seems like I started it once and there was something hinky with the formatting - just sent it to my Kindle to see if it looks different.


Same here. If I remember correctly it was Topaz. Meemo, let me know if it's gotten an update. I'm sure I never received a notice if it did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Garden of Lies by Eileen Goudge*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*





Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: the Gingerbread House by Carin Gerhardsen*
(Reduced 67% from yesterday's price of $6.01)
*$1.99*



The haunting first novel of Carin Gerhardsen's Hammarby series explores schoolyard bullying and what can happen when people look the other way. Published by the same editorial team that brought Stieg Larsson's The Millennium Trilogy to the world, The Gingerbread House showcases a plot loaded with unexpected twists and turns.

Also:

From the same publisher - and even the same editorial team - that brought you Stieg Larsson's Millennium Trilogy comes Carin Gerhardsen, author of the Hammarby-series, five crime novels that take place in the southern parts of Stockholm.

Originally a mathematician, Carin Gerhardsen has become one of Sweden's most highly praised crime authors, considered "Sweden's number one female crime author", by Bokhora, the most popular book blog in Sweden.

Many of the scenes depicted are self-experienced, based on episodes from Gerhardsen's own childhood.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: You Can Run But You Can't Hide by Duane "Dog" Chapman*
(Reduced 74% from yesterday's price of $7.59)
*$1.99*



In this inspiring and revealing memoir, Duane "Dog" Chapman recounts his incredible transformation into one of the most successful bounty hunters in American history. With a reawakened faith, Chapman strove against all odds and shook off the chains of gang life, addiction, and wrongful imprisonment to become a respected icon.

Text-to-speech enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: After Life by Rhian Ellis*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


This stunning debut novel--an exceptional coming-of-age story and mystery--centers on Naomi Ash and her mother, Patsy. A psychic, Patsy has taught Naomi the tricks of the family trade, which forces them from New Orleans to Train Line, New York, where fraud and truth mix dangerously in Naomi's world

Text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

I picked this one up.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: on Bear Mountain by Deborah Smith*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
*$1.99*


In the 1960s, young Ursula Powell's poor, art-loving father convinces the wealthiest family around to commission a bear sculpture for their town. After it's rejected, the Powells manage to buy the sculpture for their farm. Worth a fortune decades later, the bear attracts the sculptor's son, who captures Ursula's heart.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

I picked this one up free a couple of years ago. Even though lending doesn't show as currently enabled, my copy says I can lend it to anyone I want. So, if anyone wants.... 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Today's KDD: on Bear Mountain by Deborah Smith*
> (Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
> *$1.99*
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, young Ursula Powell's poor, art-loving father convinces the wealthiest family around to commission a bear sculpture for their town. After it's rejected, the Powells manage to buy the sculpture for their farm. Worth a fortune decades later, the bear attracts the sculptor's son, who captures Ursula's heart.
> 
> Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 
> I picked this one up free a couple of years ago. Even though lending doesn't show as currently enabled, my copy says I can lend it to anyone I want. So, if anyone wants....
> 
> Betsy


I'd gotten it free too - just read it a couple of weeks ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Death of a Cozy Writer by G.M. Malliet*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
*$1.99*


This critically acclaimed mystery from G.M. Malliet won the 2008 Agatha Award for Best First Novel. Complex and engaging, the novel follows Detective Chief Inspector St. Just as he investigates the murders of a wealthy English writer and his eldest son, and every surviving family member is a likely suspect.

Lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Looks good.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I got that when it was on sale about this time last year. . . I have read it. . .rated it 4* . . . meaning I quite enjoyed it and would likely look at more from this author.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's is a very good deal, the Hangman's Daughter series at $0.99 each:



Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

In for the sequel as I enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Cat's Cradle by kurt Vonnegut*
(Reduced 50% from yesterday's price of $3.99)
*$1.99*


Cat's Cradle (1963) is Vonnegut's most ambitious novel, which put into the language terms like "wampeter", "kerass" and "granfalloon" as well as a structured religion, Boskonism and was submitted in partial fulfillment of requirements for a Master's Degree in anthropology, and in its sprawling compass and almost uncontrolled (and uncontrollable) invention, may be Vonnegut's best novel.

Written contemporaneously with the Cuban missile crisis and countenancing a version of a world in the grasp of magnified human stupidity, the novel is centered on Felix Hoenikker, a chemical scientist reminiscent of Robert Oppenheimer&#8230; except that Oppenheimer was destroyed by his conscience and Hoenikker, delighting in the disastrous chemicals he has invented, has no conscience at all. Hoenikker's "Ice 9" has the potential to convert all liquid to inert ice and thus destroy human existence; he is exiled to a remote island where Boskonism has enlisted all of its inhabitants and where religion and technology collaborate, with the help of a large cast of characters, to destroy civilization.

Text-to-speech, XRay and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Physician by Noah Gordon*
(Reduced 83% from yesterday's price of $11.99)
*$1.99*


This riveting, modern classic follows young orphan Rob Cole's exodus from the poverty and disease of 11th-century London. As he matures, Cole's strange gift--an acute sensitivity to impending death--drives him to become a healer and travel to Persia's Arab madrassas, home of the world's only authentic medical schools.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

This looks good! I picked it up.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I read this many years ago and I remember really liking it.

It's actually part of a trilogy, the second being _Shaman_, set in American during the civil war and _Choices_, set in the present. I must admit I haven't read those two - it was the historical setting of the first one that drew me to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Occultation by Laird Barron*
(Reduced 72% from yesterday's price of $7.19)
*$1.99*


Laird Barron has emerged as one of the strongest voices in modern horror and dark fantasy fiction, building on the eldritch tradition pioneered by writers like H. P. Lovecraft, Peter Straub, and Thomas Ligotti. His second collection of masterfully written short stories includes the critically acclaimed gems "The Forest" and "The Lagerstatte."

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy
[/quote]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: the Zurich Conspiracy by Bernadette Calonego*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


Thirty-something events manager Josefa Rehmer finds herself caught in a dangerous web of blackmail and murder at her Zurich, Switzerland, firm. An intricately plotted thriller about corporate intrigue and the wicked side of office politics, this gripping novel takes a chilling look at people who will do anything to succeed.

Lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The River Witch by Kimberly Brock*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $7.29)
*$1.99*


Roslyn Byrne is 24, broken in body, heart and soul. A car wreck and a miscarriage ended her ballet career, leaving her lost and grieving. Seeking relief, Roslyn retreats to Manny's Island, Georgia. There she meets the young girl, Damascus, who opens Roslyn's eyes to the world's healing, mystical nature.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Mama Does Time by Deborah Sharp*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
*$1.99*


Mace Bauer is used to helping her mother--a true southern woman with impeccable manners--get out of all kinds of trouble in their rural Florida town. But this time, the trouble is serious: Mace's mom has found a body in her car's trunk, and the police think she's guilty.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Eastern Inferno by Hans Roth*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


While fighting with Germany's anti-tank battalion as they deployed along the Soviet frontier in June 1941, Hans Roth kept a series of remarkable journals before he went missing in action. Written with an honest, private style as events transpired, Roth's gripping account lays bare the horrific war Germany waged in Russia.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Dark River Road by Virginia Roth*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
*$1.99*


This powerful coming-of-age story is mixed with mystery and compelling, contemporary family drama. Set in Cane Creek, Mississippi, the action focuses on Chantry Callahan's life-long battle with town boss Bert Quinton, a tyrannical man who knows where everyone's secrets are buried, along with the bodies of those who've defied him.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: random Harvest by james Hilton*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Two years after going missing in the trenches of World War I, Charles Rainier appears in a Liverpool hospital. His memories of the war and its aftermath stay hidden, until World War II begins: the flashbacks of battlefield violence, a German prison, and a passionate affair threaten his peaceful life.


Text-to-speech, Lending and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Jesus, My Father and the CIA by Ian Morgan Cron*
(Reduced 77% from yesterday's price of $8.79)
*$1.99*



When he was 16, Ian Morgan Cron was told about his father's clandestine work with the CIA. This astonishing revelation, coupled with his father's alcoholism and depression, upended Ian's world. In his funny and forgiving memoir, Ian realizes the only way to find peace is to revisit his painful childhood.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I really wish I hadn't missed a few of these.. *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's why I revived the thread, I was missing too many of them!

*Today's KDD: Word Child by Iris Murdoch*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*



Hilary Burde was a rising star in academia until a tragic accident plunged him and his mentor and rival, Gunnar Jopling, into two decades of depression and guilt. But at age 41, Hilary crosses paths again with Gunnar, and a series of events unfolds that will change their lives forever.

Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## LauraB

Murdoch's book is a really good read. I'm so glad they are starting to put her work on Kindle. This is the second I've gotten.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Pharmacology by Christopher Herz *
(Reduced 50% from yesterday's price of $3.99)
*$1.99*


In 1993, the digital and pharmaceutical industries are booming in San Francisco, and they're looking for the young and hip to be representatives and consumers. After Sarah Striker joins an ad agency to sell a new drug, she questions its effects and begins a perilous quest to secretly spread the truth.

Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Modern Witch series by long time KB member Debora Geary *
(Reduced 50% from yesterday's price of $3.99)
*$1.99* each


   Debora Geary's "A Modern Witch" series features light contemporary fantasy with a good dose of humor, a little romance, and characters you won't soon forget. Today only, each novel in the series is 50% off yesterday's price.

Also the Gold Box Deal of the Day. I'm a huge fan of this series and was excited to see the fourth book. Picked it up immediately.

Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Looks interesting, Betsy, and it's only £2.56 in the UK for the first book, so it's on my Wish List. 



Amazon UK link


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Today's KDD:  The Modern Witch series by long time KB member Debora Geary *
> (Reduced 50% from yesterday's price of $3.99)
> *$1.99* each
> 
> 
> Debora Geary's "A Modern Witch" series features light contemporary fantasy with a good dose of humor, a little romance, and characters you won't soon forget. Today only, each novel in the series is 50% off yesterday's price.
> 
> Also the Gold Box Deal of the Day. I'm a huge fan of this series and was excited to see the fourth book. Picked it up immediately.
> 
> Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 
> Betsy


woo-hoo! a kb deal of the day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: This Is Where I Leave You  by Jonathan Tropper*
(Reduced 77% from yesterday's price of $12.99)
*$1.99* each


After Judd Foxman's dad dies, the whole family gathers for the first time in years. One conspicuous no-show is Judd's wife, Jen, whose affair with Judd's shock-radio boss went public. To make matters worse, the family gathering turns hysterically chaotic just as Jen drops a bomb on Judd: she's pregnant.

Text-to-speech, and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Time of the Dark by Barbara Hambly*
(Reduced 74% from yesterday's price of $7.69)
*$1.99*

263 pages


Medieval history student Gil Patterson is a woman familiar with past atrocities. They don't haunt her, but her dreams of a crumbling kingdom do. Dreams can be dismissed, but the wizard in her California apartment cannot: he's traveled the universe's fraying fabric to ask for Gil's help to save mankind.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Today's KDD: The Time of the Dark by Barbara Hambly*
> (Reduced 74% from yesterday's price of $7.69)
> *$1.99*
> 
> 263 pages
> 
> 
> Medieval history student Gil Patterson is a woman familiar with past atrocities. They don't haunt her, but her dreams of a crumbling kingdom do. Dreams can be dismissed, but the wizard in her California apartment cannot: he's traveled the universe's fraying fabric to ask for Gil's help to save mankind.
> 
> Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 
> Betsy


Be aware this is the first book of a series, and if memory serves me correctly, it is not a great stand alone. but memory may not serve me correctly because i read this over 10 years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In honor of Julia Child's 100th birthday, 
*Today's KDD: As Always by Joan Reardon*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Commemorate the 100th anniversary of Julia Child's birth with Joan Reardon's riveting collection of correspondence between Child and Avis DeVoto, her lifelong friend. Child and DeVoto both loved good food, and together their testing and tasting helped fuel the creation of Child's legendary cookbook, Mastering the Art of French Cooking.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: White Lies by Jeremy Bates*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $10.09)
*$1.99*


After Katrina Burton picks up a hitchhiker on her way to a teaching job deep in the North Cascades, she becomes fearful and lies to get him out of her car. Shockingly, the hitchhiker ends up being a fellow teacher, and Katrina's growing network of lies becomes a grisly nightmare.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: We, the Drowned by Carsten Jensen*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.32)
*$1.99*


For centuries, the sea has called generations of men living in Marstal, Denmark, to dangerous waters and foreign shores. This engrossing novel follows their maritime adventures from 1848 until the end of WWII. There are cannibals here, shrunken heads, prophetic dreams, forbidden passions, cowards, heroes, devastating tragedies, and miraculous survivals.

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Betsy


----------



## deckard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Today's KDD: We, the Drowned by Carsten Jensen*
> (Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.32)
> *$1.99*
> 
> 
> For centuries, the sea has called generations of men living in Marstal, Denmark, to dangerous waters and foreign shores. This engrossing novel follows their maritime adventures from 1848 until the end of WWII. There are cannibals here, shrunken heads, prophetic dreams, forbidden passions, cowards, heroes, devastating tragedies, and miraculous survivals.
> 
> Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 
> Betsy


In looking over the reviews, I found this one:
_
1.0 out of 5 stars I loved the Kindle preview....but, February 15, 2011 
By BookMench "BookMench" (Arizona USA) This review is from: We, the Drowned (Kindle Edition)

I'll be damned if I'll pay the moron publisher over 15.00
to read it.
I'll wait til it's $9.99 where it belongs._

I guess if BookMench felt $9.99 was a good price for the We, the Drowned then maybe $1.99 is well worth it.

Off to purchase another book.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

deckard said:


> In looking over the reviews, I found this one:
> _
> I guess if BookMench felt $9.99 was a good price for the We, the Drowned then maybe $1.99 is well worth it.
> _


_

 deckard! Let us know how you liked it!

*Today's KDD: The Underland Chronicles #1: Gregor the Overlander by Suzanne Collins*
(Reduced 62% from yesterday's price of $5.24)
*$1.99*


Before Suzanne Collins penned The Hunger Games trilogy, she created The Underland Chronicles, a best-selling five-book series. The irresistible first Underland novel, Gregor the Overlander, follows a quiet boy who falls into a dangerous quest to find his destiny, and his father, in a strange world beneath New York City.

Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

261 reviews, 156 of the five stars.

Betsy_


----------



## deckard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> deckard! Let us know how you liked it!
> 
> Betsy


Hey Betsy,

It may be a while until I get to it. I am currently reading State of Wonder, and want to get to 11/22/63 sometime soon.

We, the Drowned might leap ahead of King though. I am interested in nautical themes and this one sounds very intriguing.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Tea-Olive Bird Watching Society* by *Augusta Trobaugh*
(Reduced 77% from yesterday's price of $8.76)
*$1.99*


Retired judge L. Hyson Breed picked the wrong Southern woman to bully and trick, and the well-mannered members of the Tea-Olive Bird Watching Society are plotting murderous revenge. The judge crossed the line after he married their friend, Sweet, and greedily tried to grab her land and control their town.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
216 pages.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Midnight in Austenland* by *Shannon Hale*
(Reduced 78% from yesterday's price of $9.17)
*$1.99*


In this follow-up to Shannon Hale's popular Austenland, a feisty new heroine is introduced, frightening twists abound, and a romance that might transcend the proper bounds of the Austen fantasy world appears. It's a well-balanced blend of romance and mystery. How could it not turn out right in the end?

This is a follow-up to the author's _Austenland_, and apparently has some of the same characters, though a different protagonist.

Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
286 pages.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: I'll Never Get Out of This World Alive* by *Steve Earle*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
*$1.99*


Doc Ebersole lives with the ghost of Hank Williams--not just in the figurative sense, not just because he was one of the last people to see him alive, and not just because he is rumored to have given Hank the final morphine dose that killed him.

Amazon Book of the Month in May 2011.

Text-to-speech, and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
261 pages.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Today's KDD: I'll Never Get Out of This World Alive* by *Steve Earle*
> (Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
> *$1.99*
> 
> 
> Doc Ebersole lives with the ghost of Hank Williams--not just in the figurative sense, not just because he was one of the last people to see him alive, and not just because he is rumored to have given Hank the final morphine dose that killed him.
> 
> Amazon Book of the Month in May 2011.
> 
> Text-to-speech, and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 261 pages.
> 
> For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.
> 
> Betsy


This one looks good and I like Steve Earle's songwriting. Looks like I'll get it and hope it's better than Jimmy Buffett's books. 
Thanks for the tip, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Mafia Summer* by *E. Duke Vincent*
(Reduced 72% from yesterday's price of $7.19)
*$1.99*


Based loosely on the author's youth, this thriller brilliantly captures a pivotal moment in Mafia history through the lives of teenagers enmeshed in New York City's organized-crime networks. An affectionate and violent story of friendship and loyalty, the novel focuses on two boys during a blistering summer in Hell's Kitchen, 1950.

Lending and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
402 pages.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Seven books by Lawrence Block*
*$1.99 each*

      

Seven books by best-selling author Lawrence Block, including two on writing.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled for all except _The Girl with the Long Green Heart_. Only _A Diet of Treacle_ is part of the Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). The rest are not.

Many of Lawrence Blocks's books on Kindle are under $5; if you're a fan, or interested in getting started, check them out here. There are even some "Burglar" short stories at $0.99!

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The One Year Anniversary of the Kindle Daily Deal--25 past best-selling deals return*
*$1.99 each*

Missed one of the past deals? You get a second chance at some of them. 25 of them return. Click here to check them out. I've listed them below but they're not links, sorry.

Of particular interest, perhaps, is the first Austenland book (the sequel was the Daily Deal this past Monday.

The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People by Stephen R. Covey
Elizabeth Street by Laurie Fabiano
High Heels Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 1-5) by Gemma Halliday
Austenland: A Novel by Shannon Hale (wish I'd picked up Midnight in Austenland!!! Oh, well, it's lendable. Maybe I can find it...or get it from the library.)
Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain (read this one, it was very good)
Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Phophet, Spy by Eric Metaxas
All She Ever Wanted by Barbara Freethy
The Detachment (John Rain Thrillers) by Barry Eisler
Brain Rules by John Medina
A History of the World in 6 Glasses by Tom Standage
Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut
Dead and Berried (Gray Whale Inn Mysteries, No. 2) by Karen MacInerney
The Misremembered Man by Christina McKenna
Thunder Dog: The True Story of a Blind Man, His Guide Dog, and the Triumph of Trust at Ground Zero by Michael Hingson
Pearl of China: A Novel by Anchee Min
Slim to None by Jenny Gardiner
The Fifth Woman: A Kurt Wallander Mystery by Henning Mankell
Death and the Lit Chick (A St. Just Mystery) by G.M. Malliet
Alison Wonderland by Helen Smith
The Unquiet Bones by Mel Starr
Deeply Devoted: A Novel (The Blue WIllow Brides) by Maggie Brendan
The Phoenix Apostles (A Seneca Hunt Mystery) by Lynn Sholes
Ghost in the Polka Dot Bikini (A Ghost of Granny Apples Mystery) by Sue Ann Jaffarian
When Parents Text: So Much Said...So Little Understood by Sophia Friaoli
The Grail Conspiracy (A Cotten Stone Mystery) by Lynn Sholes

I haven't looked at the books individually to check KOLL, text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending....

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Grabbed Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## SMRG

Yay! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## deckard

Grabbed two: Brain Rules and A History of the World in Six Glasses.

Very tempted to get Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy  but I have read a number of biographies the past few months and want to try something else.

Deckard


----------



## telracs

deckard said:


> Grabbed two: Brain Rules and A History of the World in Six Glasses.
> 
> Very tempted to get Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy  but I have read a number of biographies the past few months and want to try something else.
> 
> Deckard


buy it now, read it later.
don't buy it now, maybe regret not buying it later.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> buy it now, read it later.
> don't buy it now, maybe regret not buying it later.


When I see nonfiction for three bucks or less, I generally just buy it if it interests me. Does lead to a big backlist, but at least I have a nice stock of ebooks to fall back on in my old age...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Back to School with Up to 70% Off on books for College Students*


Over 400 books on sale including study guides, general reference books, books on Science, Law, Medicine & Health Education, Finance, Business & Investing and Computing.

Also the Gold Box Deal of the Day

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: the Keeper of Lost Causes: A Department of Q Novel* by *Jussi Adler-Olsen*
(Reduced 70% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$2.99*


Among Copenhagen's best homicide detectives, Carl Mørck is unexpectedly promoted in the aftermath of a deadly gunfight. Now, in a department of one, Carl keeps a stack of cold cases company, and one in particular intrigues him: the vanishing of a liberal politician, and she may not be dead, yet.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
400 pages. 160 reviews, 139 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This, it turns out, is the first of a series; it was also released under the title _Mercy_. I think I'll have to buy it.


----------



## Raffeer

Adler-Olsen (Keeper of Lost Causes) is wonderful. We've been waiting for more of his works to be translated FINALLY this week book #2 was released and kindlized.
Highly recommended, note the 4.5 stars and the number of readers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This, it turns out, is the first of a series; it was also released under the title _Mercy_. I think I'll have to buy it.


Good! Maybe I can borrow it from you on a spare Kindle... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Brimstone Wedding* by *Ruth Rendell writing as Barbara Vine*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $10.09)
*$2.99*


Stuck in a loveless marriage and a troubled affair, Genevieve Warner was friendless before meeting Stella, a patient at the nursing home where Genevieve works. Stella reveals her life's story, one with a horrifying confession. As Genevieve's life slips down the same path, she desperately tries to change her fate.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
330 pages. 11 reviews, 9 of them five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you missed The Black Stilletto as KDD a month or two ago, it is $1.99 now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw! I enjoyed The Black Stilletto! (I think I borrowed it from you. )

*Today's KDD: Spitfire* by *Annette Sandoval*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


After 28-eight-year-old Tomi Reyes receives an unexpected promotion, her life goes totally insane. First, her boss becomes unbearable, and then two of her friends are found murdered and stuffed inside their refrigerators. Suspecting her boss and fearing she's next, Tomi doesn't wait for the authorities and seeks the killer herself.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
314 pages. 27 reviews, 12 of them five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Innocent Monster (Moe Prager)* by *Reed Farrel Coleman*
(Reduced 70% from yesterday's price of $6.71)
*$1.99*


Former cop and PI Moe Prager finds himself taking a break from his successful New York City wine business to help his estranged daughter search for a missing artist. This street-smart, compelling, and sophisticated read is the sixth novel of award-winning crime writer Reed Farrel Coleman's popular Moe Prager series.

The seventh novel, Hurt Machine, is also available on Kindle. Unfortunately, the earlier ones do not appear to be available on Kindle.  

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
306 pages. 53 reviews, 30 of them five stars for a 4.3 average.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Soldier's Wife* by *Margaret Leroy*
(Reduced 77% from yesterday's price of $8.54)
*$1.99*


As World War II closes on the small island of Guernsey, Vivienne faces sacrifices for her two young daughters, her mother-in-law, and herself. While her husband is off fighting the Nazis, Vivienne begins an unexpected love affair with a German soldier, greatly intensifying her struggle to keep her family safe.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
416 pages. 82 reviews, 65 of them four stars or above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Boarding House* by *Sharon Sala*
(Reduced 79% from yesterday's price of $9.39)
*$1.99*


Award-winning author Sharon Sala brings emotional intensity to her unforgettable novel that follows Ellie Wayne, a young woman damaged by a sexually abusive father and mentally fragile mother. Ellie believes her future holds only danger and shame, but one man might be able to help her hope for something more.

I'm not famiiar with the author, but it appears that she typically writes romances. The reviews contain several warnings that this is NOT a romance and that it deals with difficult issues. I recommend you look at the reviews.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
248 pages. 19 reviews, 17 of them five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: True Crime (Nathan Heller Novels)* by *Max Allan Collins*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


1934 Chicago dazzles with fast action and calculating, cold-blooded meanness as private detective Nate Heller combs the Windy City's North Side looking for John Dillinger. However, things take a turn for the strange when self-aggrandizing G-Man Melvin Purvis shoots down a Dillinger lookalike in front of the Biograph Theater.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
481 pages. 16 reviews, 10 of them five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I highly recommend Max Allan Collins in general, including this book. One of my favorite authors, though not for the faint of heart. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I highly recommend Max Allan Collins in general, including this book. One of my favorite authors, though not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


"not for the faint of heart"

great, he tells me this AFTER i clicked...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> "not for the faint of heart"
> 
> great, he tells me this AFTER i clicked...


Tsk, tsk, you've seen me talk about his books in my eighty books thread!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Tsk, tsk, you've seen me talk about his books in my eighty books thread!


i knew you liked it. that's all i remembered.


----------



## Meemo

Looks to me like many, if not all, of this series (Nathan Heller by Max Allan Collins) are part of the KOLL as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Shelter: A Mickey Bolitar Novel* by *Harlan Coben*
(Reduced 67% from yesterday's price of $8.99)
*$2.99*


In this young adult debut from internationally best-selling author Harlan Coben, Mickey Bolitar's train-wreck of a life is finally improving until his new girlfriend, Ashley, vanishes without a trace. Mickey follows Ashley's trail into a seedy underworld and uncovers a shocking conspiracy that makes his high school drama seem small.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
321 pages. 108 reviews, 31 of them five stars, 3.3 average out of five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

For Coben fans, while looking at the Daily Deal, Amazon informed me that his latest, Seconds Away, is available for pre-order for $10.99; delivery date to your Kindle: September 18, 2012.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Sleeping Night* by *Barbara Samuel*
(Reduced 77% from yesterday's price of $8.69)
*$1.99*


In award-winning author Barbara Samuel's triumphant tale of forbidden love, he's a hometown native returning from World War II. She's his secret friend since childhood. Her war-time letters kept him alive, but he's black, and she's white. In 1946 in Gideon, Texas, their undeniable love might get them both killed.

I enjoyed the sample enough to buy the book.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
268 pages. 10 reviews, 4 of them five stars, 4.8 average out of five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's KDD: Two books by *Mitch Albom*
*Have a Little Faith* and *For One More Day*
(Both reduced to *$1.99*)



267 pages, 
4.6 out of 5 stars after 357 reviews, 
280 of them five stars
208 pages, 
4.2 out of 5 stars after 456 reviews, 
248 of them five star.
To mark today's release of best-selling author Mitch Albom's new book, The Time Keeper, today's Daily Deal features two Albom favorites: For One More Day, a haunting novel about the family we love, and Have a Little Faith--his first nonfiction book since Tuesdays with Morrie--about Albom's eulogy for an 82-year-old rabbi.

Text-to-speech enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: All God's Creatures* by *Carolyn McSparren*
(Reduced 70% from yesterday's price of $6.59)
*$1.99*


Often compared to James Herriot's novels, All God's Creatures follows the life of a woman veterinarian in modern Tennessee. From her unlikely start as a white-glove debutante in the 1960's to a sexism-defying launch in vet school, the heroine spins rich tales of the animals and people in her life.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
385 pages. 57 reviews, 40 of them five stars, 4.5 average out of five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan

A quick question.
If I buy the Kindle Daily Deal book through the link here instead of just going to Amazon.com, does KindleBoards get any contribution from Amazon to help pay support costs for the KindleBoards site? TIA.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep.  Almost all the Amazon links on Kindleboards are tagged with the Boards' affiliate code.  For sure any made with the 'Link-Maker' are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hamerfan said:


> A quick question.
> If I buy the Kindle Daily Deal book through the link here instead of just going to Amazon.com, does KindleBoards get any contribution from Amazon to help pay support costs for the KindleBoards site? TIA.


Thanks for asking, Hamerfan! Back in a sec with today's KDD....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Flowertown* by *S.G. Redling*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


When Feno Chemical spilled an experimental pesticide in rural Iowa, the survivors were quarantined by the Army. After seven years of taking powerful drugs to combat the poison, nobody's getting clean. Quarantine captive Ellie Cauley believes there's something sinister happening, and she decides to fight back with her ever-simmering rage.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
397 pages. 157 reviews, 140 of them four-star or above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. Almost all the Amazon links on Kindleboards are tagged with the Boards' affiliate code. For sure any made with the 'Link-Maker' are.


Then I will start buying my DD books from here. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hamerfan said:


> Then I will start buying my DD books from here. Thanks!


Thanks, hamerfan! You can also click on the "Amazon" link in the upper right part of the page and then do your searches for items on Amazon.

*Today's KDD: Old Town* by *Lin Zhe* Translated by George A. Fowler.
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


This unforgettable picture of an ordinary family caught up in the maelstrom of 20th-century China ranges across the entire country, to California, and back again. From the WWII Anti-Japanese War of Resistance to the brutal post-war Cultural Revolution, the narrative always returns to the family's traditional town in southern China.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
706 pages. 42 reviews, 35 of them four-star or above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Winston Churchill's sweeping six-book account of World War II 
All $1.99


Kindle Daily Deal: Today only, the six books in Winston Churchill's monumental account detailing the European Allied Powers fight against Germany and the Axis are $1.99 each, up to 77% off yesterday's price. Churchill won the Nobel Prize for Literature in 1953 in part because of this awe-inspiring work.

The Gathering Storm shown. The others in the Deal are:
Their Finest Hour
The Grand Alliance
The Hinge of Fate
Closing the Ring
Triumph and Tragedy

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If I had a kid still in school who might need resources for a WWII term paper some day, I'd totally pick them all up!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I don't have any kids or term papers, but I had already bought two of these when they were individually marked down, and bought the rest today! But then I am a history buff and Churchill admirer! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't told hubby about them...he loves Churchill.  We visited his birthplace, Blenheim Palace, and the War Room in London is fascinating.  There's a whole excellent Churchill museum now.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just a warning on the Churchill books.. I have a few of them and the formatting is pretty bad.


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just a warning on the Churchill books.. I have a few of them and the formatting is pretty bad.


yeah, i notice that was commented on in the reviews.

"rosetta stone" books are pretty bad it seems. no proofreading after scanning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: 10 Romance Novels for $1.99 each!

For the list of 10 romance novels by popular authors, go 
here

Back in a minute with the complete list




Most, but not all, have text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Some have lending enabled. Some are Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.

Betsy*


----------



## BTackitt

Kindle Daily Deal: Romance Novels, $1.99 Each

Today only, 10 Popular romance novels featuring authors like Susan Mallery, Heather Graham, Gena Showalter, and Debbie Macomber are up to 80% off yesterday's price.


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Today's KDD: 10 Romance Novels for $1.99 each!
> 
> For the list of 10 romance novels by popular authors, go
> here
> 
> Back in a minute with the complete list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most, but not all, have text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Some have lending enabled. Some are Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 
> For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go to this link.
> 
> Betsy
> *


*

Sorry Betsy, while you posted this I was already linking them all.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not a problem, BT...thanks.

Geeze, a girl can't sleep in at all.....  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Meh, I woke up early, and was giving myself til 7:30 to goof off on the 'net.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's not early! This is early...

*Today's KDD: Night Swim* by *Jessica Keener* 
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Sixteen-year-old Sarah Kunitz lives in a posh, suburban world of 1970 Boston. From the outside, her parents' lifestyle appears enviable, but inside their five-bedroom house, all is not well. It's a moving story filled with humor and tragedy that shows how a family, bound by heartache, learns to love again.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
283 pages. 56 reviews, 40 of them four-star or above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's not early! This is early...


You're just showing off now ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> You're just showing off now ....


 

Insomnia is great for productivity in the short term....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Winter's Tale* by *Mark Helprin* 
(Reduced 33% from yesterday's price of $2.99)
*$1.99*


This best-selling novel set in New York City during the late 1800s follows Peter Lake as he attempts to rob a Manhattan mansion only to find the daughter of the house at home. Thus begins the love between the middle-aged Irishman and Beverly Penn, a young girl who is dying.

Note that at least one review says the Kindle formatting is not good. However, given the book, I'm going to pick it up anyway and trust that Amazon will eventually have an updated version.

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
768 pages. 234 reviews, 175 of them four-star or above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Collision of Evil* by *John LeBeau* 
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


American tourist Charles Hirter is murdered in the Bavarian Alps, and the German detective in charge of the case, Kommissar Franz Waldbaer, has no clues, suspects, or motives. After Waldbaer reluctantly allows the victim's brother to help, the two find themselves probing long-forgotten Nazi episodes to identify a present threat.

Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
340 pages. 29 reviews, 21 of them four-star or above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Goddess of Fried Okra* by *Jean Brashear* 
(Reduced 85% from yesterday's price of $12.95)
*$1.99*


In Jean Brashear's novel of life in the American South, ex-cocktail waitress and "convenience store professional" Eudora O'Brien lives low on cash and all alone, but as the novel progresses, her poignant journey comprises a tale filled with grief, hope, love, sword fights, and--of course--the crisp glory of fried okra.

This one was free a few months back, I picked it up then.  (Though I've never seen the glory of okra. ) It's been a frequent recommendation of our Quasi Official Book Game Klub book club.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
242 pages. 83 reviews, 64 of them four-star or above for an average of 4.2 out of five.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich* by *William Shirer* 
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


A big one for history buffs today: William Shirer's monumental portrait of The Third Reich is on sale for 80% off. Shirer was a correspondent and combines his personal experience with extensive research and documentation for this definitive work on the Third Reich.

Note that some of the reviews talk about poor formatting in the Kindle version. I recommend checking the book and remember, you can return a Kindle book within seven days of purchase, no questions asked.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
1266 pages. 433 reviews, 334 of them five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Today's KDD: The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich* by *William Shirer*
> (Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
> *$1.99*
> 
> 
> A big one for history buffs today: William Shirer's monumental portrait of The Third Reich is on sale for 80% off. Shirer was a correspondent and combines his personal experience with extensive research and documentation for this definitive work on the Third Reich.
> 
> Note that some of the reviews talk about poor formatting in the Kindle version. I recommend checking the book and remember, you can return a Kindle book within seven days of purchase, no questions asked.
> 
> Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).
> 1266 pages. 433 reviews, 334 of them five stars.
> 
> For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.
> 
> Happy reading!
> 
> Betsy


i bought this a while ago, but haven't managed to finish it.

i don't remember any major formatting issues with it, but the author's 20/20 hindsight did get a bit annoying to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Two Best-Selling Romantic Series* by *Barbara Freethy* 
(Reduced up to 60%)
*$1.99*

   

All four books encompassing best-selling author Barbara Freety's "Sanders Brothers" and "Deception" series are $1.99 each. Both series are perfect examples of Freethy's completely engrossing blend of gripping suspense and absorbing romance.

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Rules of Civility* by *Amor Towles* 
(Reduced 70% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$2.99*


This sophisticated and entertaining debut novel follows 25-year-old Katey Kontent, a young woman whose life is on the brink of transformation in 1937. After meeting a handsome banker in a second-rate Greenwich Village jazz bar, Katey embarks on a year-long journey into the upper echelons of New York society.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). 
348 pages. 283 reviews, 138 of them five stars.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Secrets of the Cold War* by *Leland C. McCaslin* 
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's price of $15.99)
*$1.99*


Focusing on a dark period of a silent conflict, this history offers a new perspective on the Cold War. The author, formerly a counterintelligence expert in US Army Europe, weaves together exciting true accounts of allies collecting enemy information in the East and fighting spies and terrorists in the West.

Nonfiction/History

Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

201 pages. 11 reviews for a 4.5 star average.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Chaperoned* by *Dora Heidt*, translated by Jamie Lee Searle 
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*



Invited to help renovate a posh resort-town pub, Christine finds herself chaperoned by her father for the first time in nearly 30 years. Sparkling with humor, this delightful novel, which spent over 100 weeks on Germany's bestseller list, captures the unique--and occasionally exasperating--bond between fathers and daughters.


Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $4.99 if you buy this book.

385 pages. 12 reviews, 10 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Goodbye to All That* by *Judith Arnold*
(Reduced 85% from yesterday's price of $12.95)
*$1.99*


Ruth Bendel loves her family but hates her life. When her last nerve snaps, she gets an apartment and a new life. How will her pampered family survive? They're all about to learn how much courage and humor it takes to redefine who they are in their family.


Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

268 pages. 24 reviews, 19 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Note that, in honor of International Talk Like a Pirate Day, matey, the Kid's Deal, for $0.99 is:


lendable. 

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Omaha Beach* by *Joseph Balkoski*
(Reduced 91% from yesterday's price of $21.95)
*$1.99*



Equal parts oral history and meticulous reconstruction, this unforgettable narrative of D-Day describes the combat as it unfolded on Omaha Beach. Soldiers speak for themselves as they recall maneuvering bombers through heavy cloud cover, the claustrophobic terror aboard transports, and the relentless enemy fire that greeted them on the beach.


Text-to-speech enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

434 pages. 42 reviews, 41 of them four stars and above. Lowest review: one three star review. 4.7 average out of five.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Valeria's Last Stand* by *Mark Fitten*
(Reduced 78% from yesterday's price of $8.99)
*$1.99*


Valeria has long been the grumpy and respected touchstone of her Hungarian community, but when the village potter captures her fancy, her social standing starts unraveling. Joyful and wise, this small-town satire takes an honest look at later-in-life romance and the notion that it's never too late to start anew.


Text-to-speech, X-Ray and lending enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

273 pages. 40 reviews, 34 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## kansaskyle

*Today's KDD: Minerva: The First Volume of the Six Sisters* by *Marion Chesney*
(Reduced 71% from yesterday's price of $6.99)
*$1.99*


Prudish, self-righteous, and incredibly beautiful, Minerva is sent to London to capture a wealthy husband....The London dandies despise her moralizing and plan a scandalizing assualt on her virtue....Minerva stumbles headlong into the trap, but the plotters have reckoned without Lord Sylvester Comfrey...

Text-to-Speech: Not enabled. X-Ray: Enabled. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime): Enabled.

192 pages. 14 Reviews, 12 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Kyle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Kyle, for doing yesterday's!

*Today's KDD: 10 Best-Selling Mystery Novels* by *Max Allan Collins*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


10 books from the long running Nathan Heller historical mystery series by award winning author Max Allan Collins are just $1.99 each (80% off). Set in the 1930s to the 1950s, Collin's gripping and humorous stories follow Heller, a Chicago private eye with a knack for nabbing high-profile cases involving famous people.


Here are links to the individual books:

    

    

Text-to-speech and lending enabled. X-Ray enabled for most books. Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime). Whispersync audio books available for most books.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For _Those Who Must Read In Order_, here's the full Nathan Heller series (so far?) from Fantastic Fiction

Nathan Heller
1. True Detective (1983) $7.99
2. True Crime (1984) $4.99
3. The Million Dollar Wound (1986) *
4. Neon Mirage (198 *
5. Dying in the Post-War World (1991)
6. Stolen Away (1991) *
7. Carnal Hours (1994) *
8. Blood and Thunder (1995) *
9. Damned in Paradise (1996) $4.99
10. Flying Blind: A Novel about Amelia Earhart (199 *
11. Majic Man (1999) *
12. Angel in Black (2001) *
13. Kisses of Death (2001)
14. Chicago Confidential (2002) *
15. Bye Bye, Baby (2011) $7.99
16. Target Lancer (2012) $12.99 (pre-order, release November 27th)

The ones I've starred are part of todays deals. The 10th one shown above, Chicago Lightning, is a short story collection. You can "look inside" to see the story titles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the order list, Ann!  I've added links to the books not part of the Kindle Daily Deal that are available on Kindle.  Note that Dying in the Post-War World and Kisses of Death are not available in Kindle, and Target Lancer is a pre-order.

I didn't see "Chicago Lightning" that you mentioned in the list?  Is it before or after Flying Blind?  EDIT:  Never mind, by "above" you meant my post, not the list in your post....(My post, as I look at posts, is below your post, by the way. )

For those who've read them, are they important to read in order?  I'm thinking of buying the first one ($7.99 is within my "buy" range) and reading it today (or whatever part of it I get through) and then, if I like it, getting the rest of the Daily Deal ones.  I figure I can pick up the remaining ones later.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't see "Chicago Lightning" that you mentioned in the list? Is it before or after Flying Blind? EDIT: Never mind, by "above" you meant my post, not the list in your post....(My post, as I look at posts, is below your post, by the way. )
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . .because you do it weird. . . .

I usually say 'earlier'


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:



> For those who've read them, are they important to read in order? I'm thinking of buying the first one ($7.99 is within my "buy" range) and reading it today (or whatever part of it I get through) and then, if I like it, getting the rest of the Daily Deal ones. I figure I can pick up the remaining ones later.


I'm a big fan of Collins and this series, and I've recommended individual books from the series before. They are historical detective stories that I tend to describe as "gritty". They aren't violent in the sense that there is a fight or a killing on every page, but these are definitely not cozy mysteries! They are usually very tightly plotted, and Collins does a great job of incorporating historical stuff in them.

If you want to experiment, I don't think it is necessary to start with #1, though once you do read #1, I'd recommend reading the first three in sequence. They were designed as a trilogy. I've been meaning to re-read the first three, I haven't read them since the 1980s when they first came out, but there are several later books in the series that I haven't read yet. Stolen Away (about the Lindbergh Kidnapping) and Majic Man (about the Roswell UFO mystery!) are probably my favorites. I reviewed those two and Damned in Paradise in my 80 books thread. I'd say Damned in Paradise is below average for the series, though still a worthy read if you find you do like them.

If you're unsure whether you'd like them, I'd grab one of the inexpensive ones and try it out today as you described. They are very consistent, so if you like one you probably will like them all, and probably ditto for disliking (just my opinion of course). It may or may not pique your interest to learn that Collins apparently has a talent for writing movie novelizations, and has been chosen to write a bunch of them!

This is my stream-of-consciousness view on the books, hope it helps!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For what it is worth, here are my observations on the three books in the series I've read this year (rereading Stolen Away, and reading Damned in Paradise and Majic Man for the first time). I'm pretty good about not committing spoilers if I do say so myself.

Here are my "eighty books" comments on Stolen Away:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1677406.html#msg1677406

Here's Majic Man:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1660983.html#msg1660983

And "Damned in Paradise:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1686588.html#msg1686588


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw!  I'm going to quote some of your "stream of consciousness" in the blog entry!

Since you say they can be read stand alone, I'll start with Stolen Away, as you say that's one of your favorites, and it's part of today's deal....then I'll decide whether to get some more...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Since you say they can be read stand alone, I'll start with Stolen Away, as you say that's one of your favorites, and it's part of today's deal....then I'll decide whether to get some more...


Sounds like a strategy! I hope you enjoy it, but enjoy or not, this should let you find out if the series is a fit for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Sounds like a strategy! I hope you enjoy it, but enjoy or not, this should let you find out if the series is a fit for you.


Claw, I quoted your series review in today's blog entry: http://kboards.blogspot.com/2012/09/kindle-daily-deal-10-nathan-heller.html

and I've purchased Stolen Away. Your review of it that you linked below really made me want to start reading it! (I'm even going to set aside the JD Robb Eve Dallas book I just started. )

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the order list, Ann! I've added links to the books not part of the Kindle Daily Deal that are available on Kindle. Note that Dying in the Post-War World and Kisses of Death are not available in Kindle, and Target Lancer is a pre-order.


Minor point--Dying in the Post-War World and Kisses of Death are combined with another work called Strike Zone into one Kindle book called Triple Play. I haven't read Triple Play yet, but the Amazon listing shows that it is only 235 pages, so we are apparently talking novellas here.

Betsy, I hope Stolen Away lives up to my recommendation! I feel responsible for the book now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Minor point--Dying in the Post-War World and Kisses of Death are combined with another work called Strike Zone into one Kindle book called Triple Play. I haven't read Triple Play yet, but the Amazon listing shows that it is only 235 pages, so we are apparently talking novellas here.
> 
> Betsy, I hope Stolen Away lives up to my recommendation! I feel responsible for the book now!


I'll ask you for my money back if I don't like it... 

No, actually, I'm enjoying it already! I'll probably pick up some more...

Thanks for letting us know about Dying in the Post-War Wrold and Kisses of Death. Here is a link to Triple Play:
 $4.99

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Bewitching* by *Jill Barnett*
(Reduced 75% from yesterday's price of $7.99)
*$1.99*


Joy, a witch whose powers of white magic are not always well controlled, turns the life of the most serious and snobbish Duke in England upside down when he decides to marry this arousing and beautiful Scottish pixie. Passion holds them spellbound in an irresistible tale of two enchanted hearts.


Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

464 pages. 79 reviews, 60 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Two by Richard Castle*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


When New York's most vicious gossip columnist, Cassidy Towne, is found dead, Heat uncovers a gallery of high profile suspects, all with compelling motives for killing the most feared muckraker in Manhattan. 
306 pages. 143 reviews, 118 of them four stars and above. The bizarre murder of a parish priest at a New York bondage club opens Nikki Heat's most thrilling and dangerous case so far, pitting her against New York's most vicious drug lord, an arrogant CIA contractor, and a shadowy death squad out to gun her down. And that is just the tip of an iceberg that leads to a dark conspiracy reaching all the way to the highest level of the NYPD.
320 pages; 123 reviews, 111 of the four stars and above.

Whispersync for Voice editions are available for both of the above books:
Naked Heat available for $9.49 if you buy the book. (Although I think this is an error; I think it should be $4.99; I've contacted Amazon...you might want to wait to see if they change the price. EDIT: If you click through to Audible, it shows at $9.95 on their site. Hmmmm...will post if there are any updates.)
Heat Rises $4.99 if you buy the book.

Series order:
1. Heat Wave (2009) $7.50 
2. Naked Heat (2010) 
3. Heat Rises (2011)
4. Frozen Heat (2012) $9.45

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW. . .these are decent, fast paced, mysteries, with very much the 'flavor' of the _Castle_ TV series. I've read the first three -- definitely worth buying for $1.99 if you're a fan of _Castle_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: The Raven Ring* by *Patricia C. Wrede*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Three weeks after Eleret's mother is killed, the messenger arrives with the tragic news. She died far from home, succumbing to wounds sustained in battle, and Eleret must travel to reclaim her belongings. The overland journey to the city of Ciaron is treacherous, but Eleret has no fear. She straps a dagger to her leg and sets off to recover one of her mother's prized possessions: a ring etched with a raven. Though she makes it to Ciaron safely, getting home is another story.

In publication order, this is the fifth in Wrede's Lyra series, but is the second in chronological order. The first, chronologically, is Caught in Crystal. Wrede's Wikipedia entry recommends reading in publication order. On the other hand, one of the Amazon reviewers, "thepenmage" says this can be read as a stand alone book.

Publication order:
Shadow Magic (1982)
Daughter of Witches (1984)
The Harp of Imach Thyssel (1985)
Caught in Crystal (1987)
The Raven Ring (1994)

Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

352 pages. 47 reviews, 45 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Today's KDD: Wicked* by *Jill Barnett*
(Reduced 75% from yesterday's price of $7.99)
*$1.99*


Without her consent, the King betroths Sofia to Sir Tobin de Clare, the man who broke her heart. Passion explodes. Sofia's tattered pride demands that he also surrender his heart. The battle of wills between them makes war seem tame. Nothing will stop this ruthless warrior from winning his lady's hand. In a classic Barnett battle of will and wit, a knight and his lady find that love at first sight is dangerous at best and never easy. Wicked has all the pageantry of medieval England liberally laced with humor.


Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Not Kindle Owner's Lending Library (Prime).

400 pages. 56 reviews, 51 of them four stars and above.

Amazon VINE reviewer Krista Lyn says "When I picked up this book, I didn't realize that it was part of a series. It is the final installment of a trilogy containing the other two books Wonderful and Wild. I don't think it mattered. This book has the power to stand all alone!" and "This book will certainly keep you on your toes. The ending is sweet and satisfying, and this book contains what may be my favorite epilogue ever! If you don't mind significant absences between couples and love a good laugh, a good cry, and epic storylines. This is your book!"

The other books in the Medeival series (Wonderful, #1, and Wild, #2):
 

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Black April: The Fall of South Vietnam, 1973-75* by *George J Veith*
(Reduced 93% from yesterday's price of $29.95)
*$1.99*


The defeat of South Vietnam was arguably America's worst foreign policy disaster of the 20th Century. Yet a complete understanding of the endgame from the 27 January 1973 signing of the Paris Peace Accords to South Vietnam's surrender on 30 April 1975 has eluded us. _Black April_ addresses that deficit.

A culmination of exhaustive research in three distinct areas: primary source documents from American archives, North Vietnamese publications containing primary and secondary source material, and dozens of articles and numerous interviews with key South Vietnamese participants, this book represents one of the largest Vietnamese translation projects ever accomplished, including almost one hundred rarely or never seen before North Vietnamese unit histories, battle studies, and memoirs. Most important, to celebrate the 30th Anniversary of South Vietnam's conquest, the leaders in Hanoi released several compendiums of formerly highly classified cables and memorandum between the Politburo and its military commanders in the south. This treasure trove of primary source materials provides the most complete insight into North Vietnamese decision-making ever complied. While South Vietnamese deliberations remain less clear, enough material exists to provide a decent overview.

Ultimately, whatever errors occurred on the American and South Vietnamese side, the simple fact remains that the country was conquered by a North Vietnamese military invasion despite written pledges by Hanoi's leadership against such action. Hanoi's momentous choice to destroy the Paris Peace Accords and militarily end the war sent a generation of South Vietnamese into exile, and exacerbated a societal trauma in America over our long Vietnam involvement that reverberates to this day. How that transpired deserves deeper scrutiny

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

624 pages. 15 of them four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer "HistoryBuff" says "Black April is about the military defeat of South Vietnam. But the stories in Black April are not just about the fight against communist invasion. They are about the human spirit. They are about the spirit of the Vietnamese people, the peace loving people, who were not given the chance they deserved to fight for freedom."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Black April: The Fall of South Vietnam, 1973-75* by *George J Veith*
> (Reduced 93% from yesterday's price of $29.95)
> *$1.99*Happy reading!
> 
> Betsy


Too bad this didn't come up BEFORE claw went up the Mekong....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: *Ten mystery novels by various authors, including some by KB authors such as J. Carson Black!*
*$1.99*

Find them here:

    
    

Feature vary; some are Prime, some have lending, XRay or text-to-speech, some have Whispersync for Voice.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Scent of the Missing: Love and Partnership with a Search-and-Rescue Dog* by *Susannah Charleson*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.95)
*$1.99*


An unforgettable memoir from a search-and-rescue pilot and her spirited canine partner. In the wake of the Oklahoma City bombing, Susannah Charleson clipped a photo from the newspaper of an exhausted canine handler, face buried in the fur of his search-and-rescue dog. A dog lover and pilot with search experience herself, Susannah was so moved by the image that she decided to volunteer with a local canine team and soon discovered firsthand the long hours, nonexistent pay, and often heart-wrenching results they face. Once she qualified to train a dog of her own, she adopted Puzzle, a strong, bright Golden Retriever puppy who exhibited unique aptitudes as a working dog but who was less interested in the role of compliant house pet.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $12.95 if you buy this book.

313 pages. 90 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Pour Your Heart Into It: How Starbucks Built a Company One Cup at a Time* by *Howard Schultz*
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's price of $15.99)
*$1.99*


The success of Starbucks Coffee Company is one of the most amazing business stories in decades. What started as a single store on Seattle's waterfront has grown into a company with over sixteen hundred stores worldwide and a new one opening every single business day. Just as remarkable as this incredible growth is the fact that Starbucks has managed to maintain its renowned commitment to product excellence and employee satisfaction.

In _Pour Your Heart Into It_, CEO Howard Schultz illustrates the principles that have shaped the Starbucks phenomenon, sharing the wisdom he has gained from his quest to make great coffee part of the American experience. Marketers, managers, and aspiring entrepreneurs will discover how to turn passion into profit in this definitive chronicle of the company that has changed everything . . . from our tastes to our language to the face of Main Street. (_Fortune_)

Since 1987, Starbucks's star has been on the rise, growing from 11 Seattle, WA-based stores to more than 1,000 worldwide. Its goals grew, too, from the more modest, albeit fundamental one of offering high-quality coffee beans roasted to perfection to, more recently, opening a new store _somewhere_ every day. An exemplary success story, Starbucks is identified with innovative marketing strategies, employee-ownership programs, and a product that's become a subculture. Whether you're an entrepreneur, a manager, a marketer, or a curious Starbucks loyalist, _Pour Your Heart into It_ will let you in on the revolutionary Starbucks venture. CEO Howard Schultz recounts the company's rise in 24 chapters, each of which illustrates such core values as "Winning at the expense of employees is not victory at all."

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

371 pages. 165 reviews; 146 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: What Happened to Sophie Wilder* by *Christopher Beha*
(Reduced 88% from the digital list price of $15.99) (Amazon used to show us "Yesterday's Price" but no longer...)
*$1.99*


Charlie Blakeman is living in New York, on Washington Square, struggling to write his second novel and floundering, when his college love, Sophie Wilder, returns to his life. Sophie, too, is struggling, though Charlie isn't sure why. They've spoken only rarely since falling out a decade before. Now Sophie begins to tell Charlie the story of her life since then, particularly the days she spent taking care of a dying man with his own terrible past and the difficult decision he presented her with. When Sophie once again abruptly disappears, Charlie sets out to discover what happened to Sophie Wilder.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

258 pages. 18 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Breakdown* by *Katherine Amt Hanna*
(Reduced 60% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$1.99*


An influenza plague decimates humanity...A man loses his wife and baby daughter...Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, former rock star Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. His passage leaves him scarred, in body and mind, by exposure to humankind at its most desperate and dangerous. But another ordeal awaits him beyond the urban ruins, in an idyllic country refuge where Chris meets a woman, Pauline, who is largely untouched by the world's horrors. Together, Chris and Pauline undertake the most difficult facet of Chris's journey: confronting grief, violence, and the man Chris has become. They will discover whether the human spirit is capable of surviving and loving again in this darker, harder world.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

363 pages. 67 out of 84 of reviews are four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: For the King's Favor* by *Elizabeth Chadwick*
(Reduced 75% from yesterday's price of $7.99)
*$1.99*


A Bittersweet Tale of Love, Loss, and the Power of Royalty.
When Roger Bigod arrives at King Henry II's court to settle a bitter inheritance dispute, he becomes enchanted with Ida de Tosney, young mistress to the powerful king. A victim of Henry's seduction and the mother of his son, Ida sees in Roger a chance to begin a new life. But Ida pays an agonizing price when she leaves the king, and as Roger's importance grows and he gains an earldom, their marriage comes under increasing strain. Based on the true story of a royal mistress and the young lord she chose to marry, _For the King's Favor_is Elizabeth Chadwick at her best.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

530 pages. 24 of 29 of reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Boardwalk Empire: The Birth, High Times, and Corruption of Atlantic City* by *Nelson Johnson*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Providing the inspiration and source material for the upcoming HBO series produced by Academy Award -winning director Martin Scorsese and Emmy Award -winning screenwriter Terence Winter, this riveting and wide-reaching history explores the sordid past of Atlantic City -forever a freewheeling town long-dedicated to the fast buck -from the city's heyday as a Prohibition-era mecca of lawlessness to its rebirth as a legitimate casino resort in the modern era.

A colorful cast of powerful characters, led by "Commodore Kuehnle and "Nucky Johnson, populates this stranger-than-fiction account of corrupt politics and the toxic power structure that grew out of guile, finesse, and extortion. Atlantic City's shadowy past -through its rise, fall, and rebirth -is given new light in this revealing, and often appalling, study of legislative abuse and organized crime.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. (I picked this one up if anyone wants to borrow it.)

339 pages. 48 reviews, 39 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

oooh, nice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5)* by KB's own *Hugh Howey*
(Reduced 67% from yesterday's price of $5.99)
*$1.99*


This Omnibus Edition collects the five Wool books into a single volume. It is for those who arrived late to the party and who wish to save a dollar or two while picking up the same stories in a single package.The first Wool story was released as a standalone short in July of 2011. Due to reviewer demand, the rest of the story was released over the next six months. My thanks go out to those reviewers who clamored for more. Without you, none of this would exist. Your demand created this as much as I did.This is the story of mankind clawing for survival, of mankind on the edge. The world outside has grown unkind, the view of it limited, talk of it forbidden. But there are always those who hope, who dream. These are the dangerous people, the residents who infect others with their optimism. Their punishment is simple. They are given the very thing they profess to want: They are allowed outside.

This hugely successful series, soon to be a movie (I've seen the trailer, it's here somewhere on KB) by KB Member Hugh Howey is a great deal, especially compared to picking up the individual parts. I already had Wool 1 in my TBR pile; now I have the whole thing!

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

550 pages. 1840 of 1903 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Enter reviewer name (optional) says "Enter review excerpt (optional)"

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , today's KDD is 14 by Philip K. Dick*
*$1.99*

     
     
   

Titles are hard to read above, here they are in text links:

A Scanner Darkly 
The Man in the High Castle 
Ubik 
The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch 
The Simulcra 
Valis 
Now Wait for Last Year 
The Penultimate Truth 
The Divine Invasion (Valis) 
The Transmigration of Timothy Archer (Valis) 
Flow my Tears, The Policeman Said 
Counter Clock World 
Eye in the Sky 
The Exegesis of Philip K. Dick

Anyone have any recommendations as to the best of these if we only want to pick up a few of them? Thanks!

Features: text-to-speech and X-ray enabled for all of the above. Whispersync for Voice for some books at a reduced price.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone have any recommendations as to the best of these if we only want to pick up a few of them? Thanks!
> 
> Betsy


I haven't read all of Dick, but If you want some good examples of this style, I'd recommend any of the first 3 on the list. I loved each of them - and pretty much for different reasons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Geoffrey!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Home: A Memoir of My Early Years* by *Julie Andrews*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Since her first appearance on screen in Mary Poppins, Julie Andrews has played a series of memorable roles that have endeared her to generations. But she has never told the story of her life before fame. Until now.

In Home: A Memoir of My Early Years, Julie takes her readers on a warm, moving, and often humorous journey from a difficult upbringing in war-torn Britain to the brink of international stardom in America. Her memoir begins in 1935, when Julie was born to an aspiring vaudevillian mother and a teacher father, and takes readers to 1962, when Walt Disney himself saw her on Broadway and cast her as the world's most famous nanny.

Along the way, she weathered the London Blitz of World War II; her parents' painful divorce; her mother's turbulent second marriage to Canadian tenor Ted Andrews, and a childhood spent on radio, in music halls, and giving concert performances all over England. Julie's professional career began at the age of twelve, and in 1948 she became the youngest solo performer ever to participate in a Royal Command Performance before the Queen. When only eighteen, she left home for the United States to make her Broadway debut in The Boy Friend, and thus began her meteoric rise to stardom.


Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

352 pages. 92 of 102 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Enter reviewer name (optional) says "Enter review excerpt (optional)"

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's KDD: Mariana* by *Susanna Kearsley*
(Reduced 88% from the digital list price of $16.99)
*$1.99*


Julia Beckett believes in destiny, settling into her rustic new home, Julia encounters haunting remnants of a beautiful young woman who lived and loved there centuries ago.

It seems Mariana has been waiting for Julia.

This mesmerizing, suspenseful, and richly atmospheric tale of time travel follows the dual life of Julia Beckett. After she purchases Greywethers--a centuries-old Wilshire farmhouse she's admired since childhood--Julia is transported back in time to 17th-century England as Mariana, a young woman whose existence threatens to eclipse her present-day life.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

382 pages. 95 out of 111 of reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay!  One that was on my wish list at a significantly higher price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yay! One that was on my wish list at a significantly higher price.


It looked really good, so I picked it up.

And you made our blog entry for the KDD, Ann.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee.  Wish I'd said something much more scholarly, then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Keep it in mind for the future, will you?  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Official and Confidential: The Secret Life of J. Edgar Hoover* by *Anthony Summers*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


*Anthony Summers peels back layers of fact and hearsay to reveal the truth about one of the most powerful Americans of the twentieth century*

No one exemplified paranoia and secrecy at the heart of American power better than J. Edgar Hoover, the original director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation. For this consummate biography, renowned investigative journalist Anthony Summers interviewed more than eight hundred witnesses and pored through thousands of documents to get at the truth about the man who headed the FBI for fifty years, persecuted political enemies, blackmailed politicians, and lived his own surprising secret life. Ultimately, Summers paints a portrait of a fatally flawed individual who should never have held such power, and for so long.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

624 pages. 19 of 25 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Hell on Wheels: Black Knights Inc.* by *Julie Ann Walker*
(Reduced 72% from the digital list price of $6.99)
*$1.99*


Black Knights Inc. Behind the facade of their tricked-out motorcycle shop is an elite special ops team assigned the jobs too hot for anyone else to handle.

Hold On Tight...

Marine Nate "Ghost" Weller is an expert at keeping his cool and his distance which makes him one hell of a sniper. It's also how he keeps his feelings for Ali Morgan in check. Sweet, sexy Ali has always revved his engine, but she's his best friend's baby sister...and totally off limits.

Rough Road Ahead

Ali's never seen anything sexier than Nate Weller straddling his custom Harley or the flash of danger in his eyes when she tells him she's in trouble. First something happened to her brother, and now she's become the target of a nasty international organization. With Nate, her life is in the most capable hands possible but her heart is another story altogether.

I have to admit, the blurb for this one made me roll my eyes. But maybe that's just me.... 

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $5.99 if you buy this book.

380 pages. 54 of 69 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Spy Lover* by *Kiana Davenport*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Thrust into the savagery of the Civil War, a Chinese immigrant serving in the Union Army, a nurse doubling as a spy for the North, and a one-armed Confederate cavalryman find their lives inextricably entwined.

Fleeing drought and famine in China, Johnny Tom arrives in America with dreams of becoming a citizen. Having survived vigilantes hunting "yellow dogs" and slave auction-blocks, Johnny is kidnapped from his Mississippi village by Confederate soldiers, taken from his wife and daughter, and forced to fight for the South. Eventually defecting to the Union side, he is promised American citizenship in exchange for his loyal services. But first Johnny must survive the butchery of battles and the cruelties inflicted on non-white soldiers.

Desperate to find Johnny, his daughter, Era, is enlisted as a spy. She agrees to work as a nurse at Confederate camps while scouting for the North. Amidst the unspeakable carnage of wounded soldiers, she finds solace in Warren Petticomb, a cavalryman who lost an arm at Shiloh. As devastation mounts in both armies, Era must choose where her loyalties lieâ€"with her beloved father in the North, or with the man who passionately sustains her in the South.


Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $5.49 if you buy this book.

305 pages. 23 out of 26 of reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm.  Same KDD in US and UK today.

(though the kindle store seems to be down just at this moment)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, the confluence of the two stores took the US store down... 

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Dawn (Xenogenesis Trilogy)* by *Octavia E. Butler*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


Rescued from Earth's destruction, one woman is called upon to revive mankind.

Lilith Iyapo has just lost her husband and son when atomic fire consumes Earth, the last stage of the planet's final war. Hundreds of years later Lilith awakes, deep in the hold of a massive alien spacecraft piloted by the Oankali who arrived just in time to save humanity from extinction. They have kept Lilith and other survivors asleep for centuries, as they learned whatever they could about Earth. Now it is time for Lilith to lead them back to her home world, but life among the Oankali on the newly resettled planet will be nothing like it was before.

The Oankali survive by genetically merging with primitive civilizations whether their new hosts like it or not. For the first time since the nuclear holocaust, Earth will be inhabited. Grass will grow, animals will run, and people will learn to survive the planet's untamed wilderness. But their children will not be human. Not exactly.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Octavia E. Butler including rare images from the author's estate.


Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

256 pages. 57 of 65 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's KDD: Leadership and Self-Deception: Getting out of the Box* by *The Arbinger Institute*
(Reduced 88% from the digital list price of $16.95)
*$1.99*


International bestseller over 750,000 copies sold and translated into 22 languages. Revised throughout, with a new section to help readers apply the lessons in the book. Reveals how we unwittingly sabotage relationships, at work and at home, despite our best intentions and how we can stop. Since its original publication, Leadership and Self-Deception has become an international word-of-mouth phenomenon. Rather than tapering off, it has sold more copies each year since 2004 than it did in any of the first four years after publication. The book's central insight that the key to leadership lays not in what we do, but in who we are has proved to have powerful resonances not only for organizational leadership, but in readers' personal lives as well.

This new edition has been revised throughout to make the story more readable and compelling. And drawing on the extensive correspondence the authors have received over the years they have added a section that outlines the many ways that readers have been using Leadership and Self-Deception, focusing on five specific areas: hiring, teambuilding, conflict resolution, accountability, and personal growth and development. 

Features: text-to-speech and X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $7.99 if you buy this book.

207 pages. 88 of 95 of the reviews are four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Into the Darkest Corner* by *Elizabeth Haynes*
(Reduced 85% from yesterday's digital list price)
*$1.99*


Catherine Bailey has been enjoying the single life long enough to know a catch when she sees one. Gorgeous, charismatic and spontaneous, Lee seems almost too perfect to be true. And her friends clearly agree, as each in turn falls under his spell.

But what begins as flattering attentiveness and passionate sex turns into raging jealousy, and Catherine soon learns there is a darker side to Lee. His increasingly erratic, controlling behaviour becomes frightening, but no one believes her when she shares her fears. Increasingly isolated and driven into the darkest corner of her world, a desperate Catherine plans a meticulous escape.

Four years later, Lee is behind bars and Catherine, now Cathy, compulsively checks the locks and doors in her apartment, trusting no one. But when an attractive upstairs neighbour, Stuart, comes into her life, Cathy dares to hope that happiness and love may still be possible . . . until she receives a phone call informing her of Lee's impending release. Soon after, Cathy thinks she catches a glimpse of the former best friend who testified against her in the trial; she begins to return home to find objects subtly rearranged in her apartment, one of Lee's old tricks. Convinced she is back in her former lover's sights, Cathy prepares to wrestle with the demons of her past for the last time.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, June 2012

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $7.49 if you buy this book.

611 pages. 143 of 161 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: 13 nonfiction Kindle Singles by TED*
(Reduced 67% from yesterday's digital list price)
*$0.99*

TED, the popular info-video creator has books, too! Who knew? Well, I didn't anyway. 13 Kindle Singles at $0.99 each.

The following have text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending available:
      

These have only text-to-speech and lending available, no x-ray:
      

Click on the covers to read more about individual titles.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Six Days of War* by *Michael B. Oren*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


For six tense days between June 5 and 10, 1967, war raged between Israel and its neighbors, Egypt, Jordan, and Syria. There are many contexts in which this story makes sense, but only Michael Oren, a widely published American-born Israel scholar and historian, has so far knitted the diverse strands into a cohesive fabric that remains vital and relevant today. With educated authority and authorial integrity, Oren manages to sketch out facts and motives with the same intrigue as battles and strategies.

Escalating territorial and populist tensions in the Middle East only serve to make this title more relevant. Anyone who wants to have a grasp of Middle Eastern politics or political tensions involving Israel must read this title. Six Days of War was a New York Times Bestseller and Washington Post Best Book Award Winner in 2002 and has gone on to be an internationally acclaimed bestseller. The book has been widely recognized as the definitive telling of the Six Day War.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Michael B. Oren is an American-born Israel scholar and historian. Oren has published numerous articles, books, and essays on the history and diplomatic affairs of the Middle East, and was appointed as Israeli Ambassador to the United States in 2009. Ambassador Oren has written extensively for The Wall Street Journal, The New York Times, and The New Republic, where he was a contributing editor. His two most recent books, Six Days of War: June 1967 and the Making of the Modern Middle East and Power, Faith, and Fantasy: America in the Middle East, 1776 to the Present, were both New York Times bestsellers. They won the Los Angeles Times History Book of the Year prize, the Washington Post Best Book Award, a National Council of the Humanities Award, and the National Jewish Book Award.

Raised in New Jersey, Ambassador Oren moved to Israel in the 1970s. He served as an officer in the Israel Defense Forces, in the paratroopers in the Lebanon War, a liaison with the U.S. Sixth Fleet during the Gulf War, and an IDF spokesman during the Second Lebanon War and the Gaza operation in January 2009. He acted as an Israeli Emissary to Jewish refuseniks in the Soviet Union, as an advisor to Israel's delegation to the United Nations, and as the government's director of Inter-Religious Affairs.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $7.95 if you buy this book.

480 pages. 157 of 172 of reviews four stars and above.

Note that some members have said the Rosetta books sometimes have conversion problems. A reminder that you can sample first.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Heart of Ice (A Triple Threat Novel)* by *Lis Wiehl*
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's price of $16.99)
*$1.99*


Elizabeth Avery could easily be the girl next door. But what she has planned will make your blood run cold.

At first glance, the crimes appear random. Arson. Theft. Fraud. Murder. But these are more than random crimes. They're moves in an increasingly deadly game. And the one element they have in common: a woman who is gorgeous, clever . . . and lethal.

Elizabeth Avery has a winsome smile and flawless figure, but underneath is a heart of ice. She's a master manipulator, convincing strangers to do the unthinkable. And she orchestrates it all without getting too close. Until now.

When Elizabeth ruthlessly disposes of an inquisitive young reporter, her crime catches the attention of Federal Prosecutor Allison Pierce, FBI Special Agent Nicole Hedges, and crime reporter Cassidy Shaw. They know they're dealing with a cold-blooded murderer who could strike at any time. What they don't know is that they're already on a first-name basis with the killer.

And one of them may be next on her list.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $4.95 if you buy this book.

336 pages. 103 of 131 reviews are four stars and above.

Note that this is the third book in the series. The first in the series is:


For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Miracle Boy Grows Up* by *Ben Mattlin*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


Ben Mattlin lives a normal, independent life. Why is that interesting? Because Mattlin was born with spinal muscular atrophy, a congenital weakness from which he was expected to die in childhood. Not only did Mattlin live through childhood, he became one of the first students in a wheelchair to attend Harvard, from which he graduated and became a professional writer. His advantage: Mattlin's life happened to parallel the growth of the disability rights movement, so that in many ways he did not feel that he was disadvantaged at all, merely different. Miracle Boy Grows Up is a witty, unsentimental memoir that you won't forget, told with engrossing intelligence and a unique perspective on living with a disability in the United States.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

208 pages. 29 of 29 of the reviews are five stars. 

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today, eight inspirational books by a wide variety of authors!

All have text-to-speech and X-Ray. Several are part of the Kindle Owner's Lending Library. The Pausch and Fox books and _Don't Sweat the Small Stuff_ and _Hope's Boy_ have Whispersync for Voice reduced price Audible editions.

    
   

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: City of Women* by *David R. Gillham*
(Reduced 88% from the print price of $25.99) 
*$2.99*


Whom do you trust, whom do you love, and who can be saved? It is 1943--the height of the Second World War--and Berlin has essentially become a city of women.

Sigrid Schroder is, for all intents and purposes, the model German soldier's wife: She goes to work every day, does as much with her rations as she can, and dutifully cares for her meddling mother-in-law, all the while ignoring the horrific immoralities of the regime. But behind this facade is an entirely different Sigrid, a woman who dreams of her former lover, now lost in the chaos of the war. Her lover is a Jew.

But Sigrid is not the only one with secrets.

A high ranking SS officer and his family move down the hall and Sigrid finds herself pulled into their orbit. A young woman doing her duty-year is out of excuses before Sigrid can even ask her any questions. And then there's the blind man selling pencils on the corner, whose eyes Sigrid can feel following her from behind the darkness of his goggles.

Soon Sigrid is embroiled in a world she knew nothing about, and as her eyes open to the reality around her, the carefully constructed fortress of solitude she has built over the years begins to collapse. She must choose to act on what is right and what is wrong, and what falls somewhere in the shadows between the two.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, August 2012.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $12.95 if you buy this book.

400 pages. 87 of 105 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Fall* by *Ryan Quinn*
(Reduced 67% from yesterday's price of $5.99)
*$1.99*


The new school year at Florence University, nestled in the Pennsylvania countryside, dawns bright with the possibilities that only a fresh start can bring. For three students in particular, it will be a year unlike any other, one that will alter the courses of their lives forever. There is Ian, the film buff trying to figure out his life and how to catch the eye of the football player he can't stop fantasizing about; Casey, the local football star whose future off the field is frustratingly uncertain; and Haile, the classical-music prodigy seeking refuge from a past life so that she may start anew as a singer-songwriter. Together the trio will form a fateful friendship, recounted through alternating first-person narratives. Sexy, fast-paced, and layered with intimate insight about life's most formative years,

_The Fall_ is a compelling and contemporary coming-of-age story about what happens when we are forced for the first time to really confront who we are and who we want to become.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

337 pages. 49 of 56 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: To Marry an English Lord* by *Gail MacColl*
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's digital list price of $15.99)
*$1.99*


From the Gilded Age until 1914, more than 100 American heiresses invaded Britannia and swapped dollars for titles--just like Cora Crawley, Countess of Grantham, the first of the Downton Abbey characters Julian Fellowes was inspired to create after reading _To Marry An English Lord_. Filled with vivid personalities, gossipy anecdotes, grand houses, and a wealth of period details--plus photographs, illustrations, quotes, and the finer points of Victorian and Edwardian etiquette--_To Marry An English Lord_ is social history at its liveliest and most accessible.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

365 pages. 39 of 45 of reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Great Crash of 1929* by *John Kenneth Galbraith*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


Of Galbraith's classic examination of the 1929 financial collapse, the Atlantic Monthly said:"Economic writings are seldom notable for their entertainment value, but this book is. Galbraith's prose has grace and wit, and he distills a good deal of sardonic fun from the whopping errors of the nation's oracles and the wondrous antics of the financial community."

Now, with the stock market riding historic highs, the celebrated economist returns with new insights on the legacy of our past and the consequences of blind optimism and power plays within the financial community.

Rampant speculation. Record trading volumes. Assets bought not because of their value but because the buyer believes he can sell them for more in a day or two, or an hour or two. Welcome to the late 1920s. There are obvious and absolute parallels to the great bull market of the late 1990s, writes Galbraith in a new introduction dated 1997. Of course, Galbraith notes, every financial bubble since 1929 has been compared to the Great Crash, which is why this book has never been out of print since it became a bestseller in 1955.

"Galbraith writes with great wit and erudition about the perilous actions of investors, and the curious inaction of the government. He notes that the problem wasn't a scarcity of securities to buy and sell; "the ingenuity and zeal with which companies were devised in which securities might be sold was as remarkable as anything." Those words become strikingly relevant in light of revenue-negative start-up companies coming into the market each week in the 1990s, along with fragmented pieces of established companies, like real estate and bottling plants. Of course, the 1920s were different from the 1990s. There was no safety net below citizens, no unemployment insurance or Social Security. And today we don't have the creepy investment trusts--in which shares of companies that held some stocks and bonds were sold for several times the assets' market value. But, boy, are the similarities spooky, particularly the prevailing trend at the time toward corporate mergers and industry consolidations--not to mention all the partially informed people who imagined themselves to be financial geniuses because the shares of stock they bought kept going up." --Lou Schuler

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

227 pages. 77 of 100 of the reviews are four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Unglued: Making Wise Choices in the Midst of Raw Emotions* by *Lysa TerKeurst*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


Lysa TerKeurst admits that she, like most women, has experiences where others bump into her happy and she comes emotionally unglued. We stuff, we explode, or react somewhere in between. What do we do with these raw emotions? Is it really possible to make emotions work for us instead of against us? Yes, and in her usual inspiring and practical way, Lysa will show you how.

Filled with gut-honest personal examples and Biblical teaching, Unglued will equip you to: 
* Know with confidence how to resolve conflict in your important relationships. 
* Find peace in your most difficult relationships as you learn to be honest but kind when offended. 
* Identify what type of reactor you are and how to significantly improve your communication. 
* Respond with no regrets by managing your tendencies to stuff, explode or react somewhere in between. 
* Gain a deep sense of calm by responding to situations out of your control without acting out of control. 

Features: text-to-speech and X-ray enabled.

208 pages. 142 of 147 reviews four stars and above.

*But wait--today, we have not one but two Daily Deals!*

Here's the second KDD: *A Life in Stitches: Knitting My Way Through Love, Loss, and Laughter* by *Rachael Herron*
(Reduced 82% from yesterday's price of $10.99)
*$1.99*


In these 20 heartfelt essays, Rachael Herron celebrated romance novelist by day, 911 dispatcher by night, shows how when life unravels there s always a way to knit it back together again, many times into something even better. Honest, funny, and full of warmth, Herron s tales, each inspired by something she knit or something knit for her, will speak to anyone who has ever picked up a pair of needles. From her very first sweater (a hilarious disaster, to say the least) to the yellow afghan that caused a breakup (and, ultimately, a breakthrough), every piece has a moving story behind it. This beautifully crafted and candid collection is perfect for the knitter who loves to read and the reader who loves to knit.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

145 pages. 57 of 61 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Big Maria* by *Johnny Shaw*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*

This intrigues me, I think I'm going to pick it up. It's lendable, so if anyone wants to borrow it, let me know.


"There's gold in them thar hills" or more precisely, in Arizona's Chocolate Mountains, where one hundred years ago a miner stashed a king's ransom of the stuff. But times have changed. The world has changed. And now the Chocolate Mountains are the home of the largest military artillery range in the world.

Harry's living on disability and getting liquored up and beaten down. Frank's a feisty old-timer battling cancer and a domineering daughter. And Ricky's a good kid in a bad spot, doing everything for family. Together they're staking what little they have left on a dangerous quest to the Big Maria Mine and the gold that can offer them a new beginning.

Unfortunately a meth-dealing biker wants a piece, a trigger-happy AWOL soldier wants to play chicken in a live minefield, two stubborn burros want to go home, a starving mountain lion wants his dinner, and the US Army wants to rain on our heroes' parade with real bombs.


Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled and Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $5.49 if you buy this book.

331 pages. 43 of 50 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , today's KDD is 22 Karen Kingsbury romances: *
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Award-winning author Karen Kingsbury is arguably America's favorite inspirational writer with more than 50 novels to her name. Today's deal features 22 of her best-selling novels covering five complete series: Bailey Flanigan, Above the Line, Sunrise, Redemption, and Firstborn.


Features: text-to-speech, lending and X-ray enabled for most books.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Karen Kingsbury is one of my favorites, but those all still come up for 9-10.00  Is it just me, or is it glitchy?

ETA: It looks like they are updating it now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Blackberry Winter: A Novel* by *Sarah Jio*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's print price of $15.00)
*$2.99*


Seattle, 1933. Vera Ray kisses her three-year-old son, Daniel, goodnight and reluctantly leaves for work. She hates the nightshift, but it's the only way she can earn enough to keep destitution at bay. In the morning, even though it's the second of May, a heavy snow is falling. Vera rushes to wake Daniel, but his bed is empty. His teddy bear lies outside in the snow.

Seattle, present day. On the second of May, Seattle Times reporter, Claire Hanson, awakens to another late-season snowstorm. Assigned to cover this "blackberry winter" and its predecessor decades earlier, Claire learns of Daniel's unsolved abduction and vows to unearth the truth, only to discover that she and Vera are linked in unexpected ways.

Features: text-to-speech and X-ray enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $8.99 if you buy this book.

320 pages. 79 of 88 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The kid's deals usually don't interest me, but today it is Coraline, by _Neil Gaiman_, selling for $1.99. This may interest many adults.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw!

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Against His Will* by *Trish Jensen*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


They tried to resist each other, but it was impossible. Soon their passions were unleashed, and their self-control went to the dogs . . .FBI agent Jake Donnelly is not the kind of man who names a dog "Muffin." Especially not a jowly bulldog. But now Jake's Aunt Sophie has left him her beloved Muffin, along with a sizable inheritance that has some strings attached. Jake and Muffin have to attend a two-week therapy course designed to work out any bonding issues they may have.

Enter Leanne Crosby, a pet shrink and owner of a luxury pet spa complete with private counseling sessions, a doggie dating service, and plenty of quirky advice on proper pet parenting.When the gorgeous and brilliant Dr. Crosby sets out to help Jake and Muffin become soulmates, it soon becomes obvious that she and Jake are falling in puppy love.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

230 pages. 17 of 18 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Pleasure of My Company* by *Steve Martin*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's list price of 11.99)
*$1.99*


From the bestselling author of Shopgirl comes the tender story of a troubled man who finds love, and life, in the most unexpected place. Daniel resides in his Santa Monica apartment, living much of his life as a bystander: He watches from his window as the world goes by, and his only relationships seem to be with people who barely know he exists. He passes the time idly filling out contest applications, counting ceiling tiles, and estimating the wattage of light bulbs. It is through Daniel's growing attachment to Clarissa, and to Teddy, that he finally gains the courage to begin to engage the world outside, and in doing so, he discovers love, and life, in the most surprising places. Filled with his trademark humor, tenderness, and out and out hilarious wordplay, The Pleasure of My Company is a tour de force sure to delight all of Steve Martin's fans.


I'm definitely picking this one up!

Features: text-to-speech enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $7.95 if you buy this book.

188 pages. 157 of 187 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: All Cry Chaos (Henri Poincare)* by *Leonard Rosen*
(Reduced 83% from yesterday's price of $11.99)
*$1.99*

UPDATE: Price has been corrected and is now $1.99

_*EDIT: This is showing as $11.99 on my computer on the product page...it is SUPPOSED to be $1.99 but the product page says $11.99 and if you try to buy it, you are charged $11.99 Check back later, we'll post when Amazon gets this straightened out. I've sent feedback.*_


All Cry Chaos, a debut thriller by the immensely gifted Leonard Rosen, is a masterful and gripping tale that literally reaches for the heavens.

The action begins when mathematician James Fenster is assassinated on the eve of a long-scheduled speech at a World Trade Organization meeting. The hit is as elegant as it is bizarre. Fenster's Amsterdam hotel room is incinerated, yet the rest of the building remains intact. The murder trail leads veteran Interpol agent Henri PoincarÃ© on a high- stakes, world-crossing quest for answers. Together with his chain-smoking, bon vivant colleague Serge Laurent, PoincarÃ© pursues a long list of suspects: the Peruvian leader of the Indigenous Liberation Front, Rapture-crazed militants, a hedge fund director, Fenster's elusive ex-fiancé, and a graduate student in mathematics. PoincarÃ© begins to make progress in America, but there is a prodigious hatred trained on him--some unfinished business from a terrifying former genocide case--and he is called back to Europe to face the unfathomable. Stripped down and in despair, tested like Job, he realizes the two cases might be connected--and he might be the link.This first installment in the Henri Poincar series marries a sharp, smart mystery to deep religious themes that will keep both agnostics and believers turning pages until the shattering, revelatory end. Anyone who enjoys the work of John Le Carré, Scott Turow, Dan Brown, and Stieg Larsson will relish Rosen's story telling and his resourceful, haunted protagonist. Others will appreciate his dazzling prose. Still others, the way he bends the thriller form in unconventional ways toward a higher cause, in the vein of Henning Mankell in The Man From Beijing. In short, All Cry Chaos promises to become a critical success that garners a broad readership throughout the nation and across the globe.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $4.99 if you buy this book.

333 pages. 40 of 44 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still showing at $11.99 at 9:10 Eastern time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And the price is now $1.99 after my second complaint to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

and you can add the audible book for $4.99, pretty sweet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Glad they finally dropped it -- it looks good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> and you can add the audible book for $4.99, pretty sweet.


Yes!!

For anyone new to the thread, if there's a bargain Audible book with the Kindle Daily Deal, we always make a note of it in the KDD post for the day.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Amazing Gracie: A Dog's Tale* by *Dan Dye*
(Reduced 82% from yesterday's price of $10.95)
*$1.99*


It was love at first sight. Amid the frenzied barking and prancing of a house full of Great Danes, one pup was shivering in the corner. Gracie. But when Dan Dye reached her, she struggled to her feet like a clumsy foal, raised her forehead to his, and announced, as clearly as if she had actually spoken the words, You know I'm the one. Now get me outta here!

By turns funny, moving, tender, and inspiring, Gracie's tale is a treat for every dog lover. There is Gracie's first morning, racing around Dan in the snowy yard. Gracie's first determination to prove to her step-sisters, Dottie the Dalmation and Sarah the Black Lab, that she's one of the girls. Gracie's defiant romance with a pint-size charmer named Byron, a Boston Terrier from the wrong side of the fence. Then born of necessity, the eureka moment: When Gracie's delicate constitution starts turning into anorexia, Dan teaches himself how to cook, and in three days is baking her the cookies that will spur her appetite, launch Three Dog Bakery, and transform their lives forever.

Courage. Compassion. Kindness. Soul. Tenacity. And joy, above all, joy. These qualities Gracie possessed in abundance, and shared with everyone, human or canine, who had the good fortune to cross her path.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

248 pages. 272 of 278 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Gathering Dead (A Zombie Apocalypse Novel)* by *Stephen Knight*
(Reduced 50% from yesterday's price of $3.99)
*$1.99*


The Horde Is Always Hungry...The zombie apocalypse has begun, and Major Cordell McDaniels is given the most important mission of his career: lead a Special Forces team into New York City to rescue the one man who can stop the ghastly virus that reanimates the dead.But as a growing army of flesh-eating corpses takes over the streets and a violent storm renders airborne extraction impossible, McDaniels struggles to find a way out of the Big Apple. The odds of anyone getting out alive plummet further when slaughtered members of his own Special Forces team join the ranks of the gathering dead... with their military skills intact!

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

276 pages. 108 of 121 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: On Thin Ice* by *Anne Stuart*
(Reduced 72% from yesterday's price of $6.99)
*$1.99*


Elizabeth Pennington has come to the war-torn South American country of Callivera to volunteer at a tiny mission. Kidnapped by the local rebels who are more interested in ransom than politics, she ends up at their camp in the Andes where she meets Finn MacGowan, member of the infamous Committee, a covert organization dedicated to destroying terrorism. MacGowan has been held hostage for almost three years, and he's chosen the night she arrives as the night he plans to escape. When he does, she follows him, heading down the steep mountainous terrain with another hostage, the teenage son of a Hollywood millionaire. Rebels, soldiers, traitors and near-drowning follows them on their journey. As they travel from the mountain fortress to a transatlantic freighter, an old cafe in Spain ending in a shootout at a farmhouse in France, MacGowan reluctantly falls in love, and Beth learns that the cynical, dangerous soldier-of-fortune might be worth saving after all.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $3.95 if you buy this book.

237 pages. 16 of 16 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , today's KDD is five true crime stories:
$1.99


     

I know there are a lot of true crime fans out there. These books normally list from $9.99 to $15.95.

Features: all have text-to-speech and lending enabled, a couple have X-Ray. None are part of the Kindle Owners (Prime) Lending Library or have reduced-price Whispernet for Voice editions.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Wonder Boys* by *Michael Chabon*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


Chabon's extraordinary story of one turbulent weekend in the life of a struggling writer, a satire of the permanent adolescence of the creative class.

A wildly successful first novel made Grady Tripp a young star, and seven years later he still hasn't grown up. He's now a writing professor in Pittsburgh, plummeting through middle age, stuck with an unfinishable manuscript, an estranged wife, a pregnant girlfriend, and a talented but deeply disturbed student named James Leer. During one lost weekend at a writing festival with Leer and debauched editor Terry Crabtree, Tripp must finally confront the wreckage made of his past decisions.

Mordant but humane_, Wonder Boys _features characters as loveably flawed as any in American fiction.

This ebook features a biography of the author.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

388 pages. 121 of 157 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The American Patriot's Almanac: Daily Readings on America* by *William J. Bennett*
(Reduced 94% from yesterday's price of $32.99)
*$1.99*


Read here the storied history of these United States.

The stories in this book are part of what Abraham Lincoln called the "mystic chords of memory." They are the symbols that define the essence of the United States, that mark its historic course, and connect its people. _The American Patriot's Almanac_ is a daily source of inspiration and information about the history, heroes, and achievements that sum up what this nation is all about.

Features: text-to-speech enabled.

592 pages. 216 of 219 of the reviews are four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Sly Fox: A Dani Fox Novel* by *Jeanine Pirro*
(Reduced 92% from yesterday's price of $25.99)
*$1.99*


Westchester, New York, 1976--Cocaine abuse is rampant, the county courthouse is a boys' club, and men are still legally permitted to beat their wives. Enter Dani Fox, the feisty, ambitious twenty-five-year-old assistant district attorney tired of feeling like an outsider and hungry to bring abusers to justice.

Dani confronts emotionally challenging crime scenes and uncooperative colleagues, facing threats to her safety--and even the safety of her pet pig, Wilbur--in order to protect society's silent victims. Spearheading the country's first domestic violence unit in a shifting legal landscape, Dani must find allies where she can, especially when she discovers a seemingly simple case has some shocking twists. But who can she trust, and which of her colleagues will she end up battling both in and out of the courtroom.

Drawing from her own past as a dynamic, hard-charging former district attorney, Emmy-winning Judge Jeanine Pirro's debut page-turner is ripped from the headlines, full of gripping details, authentic thrills, and suspenseful realism that can only come from a courtroom litigator who's been in the trenches.

Features: text-to-speech and lending enabled.

304 pages. 29 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

This looks like a good one. I'm one-clicking on this one.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Chocolat* by *Joanne Harris*
(Reduced 82% from yesterday's price of $16.99)
*$2.99*

Hey, this one's worth getting just for the movie tie-in cover art with Johnny Depp!  I'm definitely getting ths one. Loved the movie, though I understand from one reader's comments that there are dfferences from the movie, which I'm fine with.


Vivianne Rocher moves to the tiny French town of Lansquenet to open a chocolate boutique, and, suddenly, strange things start to happen. The townspeople begin to eschew the self-righteous gossip of small-town life, and they find the courage to break the rigid codes of provincial behavior. In short, they start enjoying life--all because of the sensual power of chocolate. But the hidebound local priest does not approve of Vivianne, and soon, a power struggle shapes up between the two of them.

Vianne Rocher and her 6-year-old daughter, Anouk, arrive in the small village of Lansquenet-sous-Tannes--"a blip on the fast road between Toulouse and Bourdeaux"--in February, during the carnival. Three days later, Vianne opens a luxuriant chocolate shop crammed with the most tempting of confections and offering a mouth-watering variety of hot chocolate drinks. It's Lent, the shop is opposite the church and open on Sundays, and Francis Reynaud, the austere parish priest, is livid.

One by one the locals succumb to Vianne's concoctions. Joanne Harris weaves their secrets and troubles, their loves and desires, into her third novel, with the lightest touch. There's sad, polite Guillame and his dying dog; thieving, beaten-up Josephine Muscat; schoolchildren who declare it "hypercool" when Vianne says they can help eat the window display--a gingerbread house complete with witch. And there's Armande, still vigorous in her 80s, who can see Anouk's "imaginary" rabbit, Pantoufle, and recognizes Vianne for who she really is. However, certain villagers--including Armande's snobby daughter and Josephine's violent husband--side with Reynaud. So when Vianne announces a Grand Festival of Chocolate commencing Easter Sunday, it's all-out war: war between church and chocolate, between good and evil, between love and dogma.

Reminiscent of Herman Hesse's short story "Augustus," _Chocolat_ is an utterly delicious novel, coated in the gentlest of magic, which proves--indisputably and without preaching--that soft centers are best. --Lisa Gee, Amazon.co.uk

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

322 pages. 146 of 252 of them four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Enter reviewer name (optional) says "Enter review excerpt (optional)"

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## menette

Thanks for the info on daily deals. Great thread


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're welcome, menette!

For anyone who's a fan of the thread, you can click on "notify" in the buttons to the top right of the thread to get an email whenever this thread is updated--there's not a lot of chitchat in it; or you can bookmark the thread to make it easy to check! You can also share the thread using the social media buttons in the left above the thread.

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Twelve Months* by *Steven Manchester*
(Reduced 83% from yesterday's price of $5.99)
*$0.99*


Don DiMarco has a very good life - a family he loves, a comfortable lifestyle, passions and interests that keep him amused. He also thought he had time, but that turned out not to be the case. Faced with news that might have immediately felled most, Don now wonders if he has time enough. Time enough to show his wife the romance he didn't always lavish on her. Time enough to live out his most ambitious fantasies. Time enough to close the circle on some of his most aching unresolved relationships. Summoning an inner strength he barely realized he possessed, Don sets off to prove that twelve months is time enough to live a life in full.

A glorious celebration of each and every moment that we're given here on Earth, as well as the eternal bonds that we all share, TWELVE MONTHS is a stirring testament to the power of the human spirit.

Features: text-to-speech and lending enabled.

328 pages. 58 of 60 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Fast Food Nation: The Dark Side of the All-American Meal* by *Eric Schlosser*
(Reduced 80% from the digital list price of $14.99)
*$2.99*


New York Times Bestseller

Eric Schlosser is a contributing editor for the _Atlantic_and the author of _Fast Food Nation_, _Reefer Madness_, and _Chew on This_ (with Charles Wilson).

On any given day, one out of four Americans opts for a quick and cheap meal at a fast-food restaurant, without giving either its speed or its thriftiness a second thought. Fast food is so ubiquitous that it now seems as American, and harmless, as apple pie. But the industry's drive for consolidation, homogenization, and speed has radically transformed America's diet, landscape, economy, and workforce, often in insidiously destructive ways. Eric Schlosser, an award-winning journalist, opens his ambitious and ultimately devastating exposé with an introduction to the iconoclasts and high school dropouts, such as Harlan Sanders and the McDonald brothers, who first applied the principles of a factory assembly line to a commercial kitchen. Quickly, however, he moves behind the counter with the overworked and underpaid teenage workers, onto the factory farms where the potatoes and beef are grown, and into the slaughterhouses run by giant meatpacking corporations. Schlosser wants you to know why those French fries taste so good (with a visit to the world's largest flavor company) and "what really lurks between those sesame-seed buns." Eater beware: forget your concerns about cholesterol, there is--literally--feces in your meat.

Schlosser's investigation reaches its frightening peak in the meatpacking plants as he reveals the almost complete lack of federal oversight of a seemingly lawless industry. His searing portrayal of the industry is disturbingly similar to Upton Sinclair's _The Jungle_, written in 1906: nightmare working conditions, union busting, and unsanitary practices that introduce _E. coli_ and other pathogens into restaurants, public schools, and homes. Almost as disturbing is his description of how the industry "both feeds and feeds off the young," insinuating itself into all aspects of children's lives, even the pages of their school books, while leaving them prone to obesity and disease. Fortunately, Schlosser offers some eminently practical remedies. "Eating in the United States should no longer be a form of high-risk behavior," he writes. Where to begin' Ask yourself, is the true cost of having it "your way" really worth it' --Lesley Reed 

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

373 pages. 1313 of 1533 of them four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Enter reviewer name (optional) says "Enter review excerpt (optional)"

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Fast Food Nation looks to be $2.99 when you click the link... still a steal.

Haven't read the book but there was a tv special made from this that I made everyone in the house watch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I caught that and fixed it on the blog but forgot to fix it here!!!

Sorry.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , today's Kindle Daily Deal celebrates Veteran's Day with eight books covering the history of warfare from the Vikings to Afghanistan. And one book celebrating virtual warfare. 
$2.99



$2.99
4 star average
339 reviews
$1.99
4 1/2 star average
92 reviews
$1.99
5 star average
118 reviews.
$1.99
4 1/2 star average
42 reviews.
$1.99
4 1/2 star average
13 reviews 
$1.99
4 1/2 star average
39 reviews. 
$1.99
4 1/2 star average
14 reviews. 
$1.99
4 1/2 star average
25 reviews.
$1.99
4 1/2 star average
13 reviews 

Features: text-to-speech enabled for all, a few have X-ray enabled. The first two books have Whispernet for Voice bargain editions.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy*


----------



## mooshie78

Grabbed Lost in Shangri-La.  Have heard good things about that one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, that one was on my Wish List, too!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , today's Kindle Daily Deal has the Mercury Trilogy by author Robert Kroese*
*$1.99*

  

By turns epic and explosive, Robert Kroese's Mercury trilogy draws inspiration from the impertinent, side-splitting, and madcap adventures of Douglas Adams's "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy." The books chronicle the universe-saving slacker angel, Mercury. Destined to be cult favorites, today the Mercury Trilogy books are only $1.99 each (80% off).

Features: text-to-speech, x-ray and lending enabled for all; all are part of the Prime Lending Library.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Liked the first two.  Will read the 3rd but since it's in the Prime library I'll just borrow it sometime instead of buying it now.


----------



## Linjeakel

These sound good - I always did like Hitchhiker, so these may suit my taste.

There are two short stories that fit into the sequence too, making this a trilogy in five parts ....  

The correct order, according to the author, is Begins, Falls, Swings, Rises and Rests. Happily all of them are available for Prime Lending in the UK, so I may have to slightly defer some of my current TBR list and read one a month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Lit (P.S.)* by *Mary Karr*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


_The Liars' Club_ brought to vivid, indelible life Mary Karr's hardscrabble Texas childhood. _Cherry_, her account of her adolescence, "continued to set the literary standard for making the personal universal" (_Entertainment Weekly_). Now _Lit_ follows the self-professed blackbelt sinner's descent into the inferno of alcoholism and madness and to her astonishing resurrection.

Karr's longing for a solid family seems secure when her marriage to a handsome, Shakespeare-quoting blueblood poet produces a son they adore. But she can't outrun her apocalyptic past. She drinks herself into the same numbness that nearly devoured her charismatic but troubled mother, reaching the brink of suicide. A hair-raising stint in "The Mental Marriott," with an oddball tribe of gurus and saviors, awakens her to the possibility of joy and leads her to an unlikely faith. Not since Saint Augustine cried, "Give me chastity, Lord--but not yet!" has a conversion story rung with such dark hilarity.

_Lit_ is about getting drunk and getting sober; becoming a mother by letting go of a mother; learning to write by learning to live. Written with Karr's relentless honesty, unflinching self-scrutiny, and irreverent, lacerating humor, it is a truly electrifying story of how to grow up--as only Mary Karr can tell it.

Features: text-to-speech, enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $8.99 if you buy this book.

580 pages. 127 of 170 reviews four stars and above.

The other two books in the trilogy of Karr's memoirs are:
 

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Freedom from Fear: The American People in Depression and War, 1929-1945 (Oxford History of the United States)* by *David M. Kennedy*
(Reduced 84% from yesterday's price of $18.99)
*$2.99*


Between 1929 and 1945, two great travails were visited upon the American people: the Great Depression and World War II. This book tells the story of how Americans endured, and eventually prevailed, in the face of those unprecedented calamities.

The Depression was both a disaster and an opportunity. As David Kennedy vividly demonstrates, the economic crisis of the 1930s was far more than a simple reaction to the alleged excesses of the 1920s. For more than a century before 1929, America's unbridled industrial revolution had gyrated through repeated boom and bust cycles, wastefully consuming capital and inflicting untold misery on city and countryside alike. _Freedom From Fear_ explores how the nation agonized over its role in World War II, how it fought the war, why the United States won, and why the consequences of victory were sometimes sweet, sometimes ironic. In a compelling narrative, Kennedy analyzes the determinants of American strategy, the painful choices faced by commanders and statesmen, and the agonies inflicted on the millions of ordinary Americans who were compelled to swallow their fears and face battle as best they could.

Both comprehensive and colorful, this account of the most convulsive period in American history, excepting only the Civil War, reveals a period that formed the crucible in which modern America was formed.

_The Atlantic Monthly_ has praised The Oxford History of the United States as "the most distinguished series in American historical scholarship," a series that "synthesizes a generation's worth of historical inquiry and knowledge into one literally state-of-the-art book. Who touches these books touches a profession."

Conceived under the general editorship of one of the leading American historians of our time, C. Vann Woodward, The Oxford History of the United States blends social, political, economic, cultural, diplomatic, and military history into coherent and vividly written narrative.


The series:
Robert Middlekauff's _The Glorious Cause: The American Revolution_
Gordon S. Wood's _Empire of Liberty: A History of the Early Republic, 1789-1815_
Daniel Walker Howe's _What Hath God Wrought: The Transformation of America, 1815-1848_ (Winner of the Pulitzer Prize for History)
James M. McPherson's _Battle Cry of Freedom: The Civil War Era_ (Winner of the Pulitzer Prize for History and a _New York Times_ Best Seller)
David M. Kennedy's _Freedom from Fear: The American People in Depression and War, 1929-1945_(Winner of the Pulitzer Prize for History)
James T. Patterson's _Grand Expectations: The United States 1945-1974_ (Winner of the Bancroft Prize)
James T. Patterson's _Restless Giant: The United States from Watergate to Bush v. Gore_
George C. Herring's _From Colony to Superpower: U.S. Foreign Relations since 1776_.

Features: X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

990 pages. 87 of 95 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: No Mark upon Her (Duncan Kincaid / Gemma James)* by *Deborah Crombie*
(No digital list price shown.)
*$1.99*


_New York Times_ bestselling author Deborah Crombie makes her mark with this absorbing, finely hued tale of suspense--a deeply atmospheric and twisting mystery full of deadly secrets, salacious lies, and unexpected betrayals involving the mysterious drowning of a Met detective--an accomplished rower--on the Thames.

When a K9 search-and-rescue team discovers a woman's body tangled up with debris in the river, Scotland Yard superintendent Duncan Kincaid finds himself heading an investigation fraught with complications. The victim, Rebecca Meredith, was a talented but difficult woman with many admirers--and just as many enemies. An Olympic contender on the verge of a controversial comeback, she was also a high-ranking detective with the Met--a fact that raises a host of political and ethical issues in an already sensitive case.

To further complicate the situation, a separate investigation, led by Detective Inspector Gemma James, Kincaid's wife, soon reveals a disturbing--and possibly related--series of crimes, widening the field of suspects. But when someone tries to kill the search-and-rescue team member who found Rebecca's body, the case becomes even more complex and dangerous, involving powerful interests with tentacles that reach deep into the heart of the Met itself.

Surrounded by enemies with friendly faces, pressured to find answers quickly while protecting the Yard at all costs, his career and reputation on the line, Kincaid must race to catch the killer before more innocent lives are lost--including his own.

Features: lending and X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

384 pages. 93 of 102 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Todays KDD is highly recommended (at least by me  But be aware it's the latest in a _series_. The first one is 

Here's the whole series, in order:

Duncan Kincaid / Gemma James
1. A Share in Death (1993)
2. All Shall Be Well (1994)
3. Leave the Grave Green (1995)
4. Mourn Not Your Dead (1996)
5. Dreaming of the Bones (1997)
6. Kissed A Sad Goodbye (1999)
7. A Finer End (2001)
8. And Justice There Is None (2002)
9. Now May You Weep (2003)
10. In a Dark House (2004)
11. Water Like a Stone (2006)
12. Where Memories Lie (200
13. Necessary as Blood (2009)
14. No Mark Upon Her (2011)

In addition, there's a shorter work, Nocturne, that falls between #13 and 14 and a new one The Sound of Broken Glass due next February.

This is one of the few series where I basically buy when they're released and then read pretty soon after that. . . . .


----------



## sebat

Ann in Arlington said:


> Todays KDD is highly recommended (at least by me  But be aware it's the latest in a _series_. The first one is
> 
> Here's the whole series, in order:
> 
> Duncan Kincaid / Gemma James
> 1. A Share in Death (1993)
> 2. All Shall Be Well (1994)
> 3. Leave the Grave Green (1995)
> 4. Mourn Not Your Dead (1996)
> 5. Dreaming of the Bones (1997)
> 6. Kissed A Sad Goodbye (1999)
> 7. A Finer End (2001)
> 8. And Justice There Is None (2002)
> 9. Now May You Weep (2003)
> 10. In a Dark House (2004)
> 11. Water Like a Stone (2006)
> 12. Where Memories Lie (200
> 13. Necessary as Blood (2009)
> 14. No Mark Upon Her (2011)
> 
> In addition, there's a shorter work, Nocturne, that falls between #13 and 14 and a new one The Sound of Broken Glass due next February.
> 
> This is one of the few series where I basically buy when they're released and then read pretty soon after that. . . . .


Is this a series that needs to be read in order or is each book fine alone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Each book has a story that has a beginning, middle, and end. . .the mystery is solved.  But there's an ongoing relationship arc between the two main characters. . .and some other minor characters. . .that is clearer if the series is read in order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Past Came Hunting* by *Donnell Bell*
(Reduced 82% from yesterday's price of $10.99)
*$1.99*


Fifteen years ago a young Colorado Springs police officer arrested a teen runaway accused of aiding a convenience store robbery and attempted murder. She was innocent, but still served prison time briefly. Her testimony sent the real thief to jail for much longer. Now she's a young widow raising a son, and the man she put in prison is free and seeking revenge. She moves to a home in a new neighborhood--then learns that her next-door neighbor is the by-the-book officer who arrested her. Now he's a Colorado Springs P.D. Lieutenant. Like it or not, he may be the only one who can protect her and her son from the past he helped create.

Donnell Ann Bell is the recipient of numerous awards for her fiction writing and the co-owner of Crimescenewriters, a Yahoo group for mystery/suspense writers, which is 2,000 members strong. Donnell was raised in New Mexico's Land of Enchantment and today calls Colorado home.

Features: lending and X-Ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

272 pages. 85 of 97 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Freeman* by *Leonard Pitts*
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's digital list price of $16.00)
*$1.99*


_Freeman_, the new novel by Leonard Pitts, Jr., takes place in the first few months following the Confederate surrender and the assassination of Abraham Lincoln. Upon learning of Lee's surrender, Sam--a runaway slave who once worked for the Union Army--decides to leave his safe haven in Philadelphia and set out on foot to return to the war-torn South. What compels him on this almost-suicidal course is the desire to find his wife, the mother of his only child, whom he and their son left behind 15 years earlier on the Mississippi farm to which they all "belonged."

At the same time, Sam's wife, Tilda, is being forced to walk at gunpoint with her owner and two of his other slaves from the charred remains of his Mississippi farm into Arkansas, in search of an undefined place that would still respect his entitlements as slaveowner and Confederate officer.

The book's third main character, Prudence, is a fearless, headstrong white woman of means who leaves her Boston home for Buford, Mississippi, to start a school for the former bondsmen, and thus honor her father's dying wish.

At bottom, _Freeman_ is a love story--sweeping, generous, brutal, compassionate, patient--about the feelings people were determined to honor, despite the enormous constraints of the times. It is this aspect of the book that should ensure it a strong, vocal, core audience of African-American women, who will help propel its likely critical acclaim to a wider audience. At the same time, this book addresses several themes that are still hotly debated today, some 145 years after the official end of the Civil War. Like _Cold Mountain_, Freeman illuminates the times and places it describes from a fresh perspective, with stunning results. It has the potential to become a classic addition to the literature dealing with this period. Few other novels so powerfully capture the pathos and possibility of the era particularly as it reflects the ordeal of the black slaves grappling with the promise--and the terror--of their new status as free men and women.

Features: text-to-speech, enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $7.99 if you buy this book.

432 pages. 71 of 77 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , Today's KDD is Silent Tears: A Journey of Hope in a Chinese Orphanage* by *KindleBoards Member Kay Bratt*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Irrepressible memories. Vacant eyes. A child being dangled from a third story window. A boy tied to a chair. Children sleeping in layers of clothing to fight off the bitter cold. An infant dying from starvation. Some things your mind will never allow you to forget.Silent Tears is the true story of the adversity and triumphs one woman faced as she fought against the Chinese bureaucracy to help that country's orphaned children.

In 2003, Kay Bratt's life changed dramatically. A wife and mother of two girls in South Carolina, Bratt relocated her family to rural China to support her husband as he took on a new management position for his American employer. Seeking a way to fill her days and overcome the isolation she experienced upon arriving in a foreign country, Bratt began volunteering at the local orphanage. Within months, her simple desire to make use of her time transformed into a heroic crusade to improve the living conditions and minimize the unnecessary deaths of Chinese orphans.

Silent Tears traces the emotional hurdles and daily frustrations faced by Ms. Bratt as she tried to change the social conditions for these marginalized children. The memoir vividly illustrates how she was able to pull from reservoirs of inner strength to pursue her mission day after day, leaving the reader with the resounding message that everyone really can make a difference.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

354 pages. 237 of 269 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Against the Law (The Raines of Wind Canyon)* by *Kat Martin*
(Reduced 72% from yesterday's price of $6.99)
*$1.99*

Note this is book three of a series.


At thirty-two Dev is "mostly retired" from Raines Investigations, content to run operations from his sprawling Arizona home. But Dev has never been able to say no to a beautiful woman, so when Lark Delaney comes to him for help, the former U.S. Army Ranger from Wind Canyon gets back in the game.

Lark is sexy, successful and dedicated to tracking down the baby girl her sister gave up for adoption. It should be a straightforward case, but it's not long before Dev uncovers a shady adoption ring and worse-the child's parents have been murdered and the little girl has been taken.

As the case grows dangerous and Lark needs him more than ever, Dev can't ignore his growing attraction for her. He also can't trust his judgment with women or the emotions he's long-since buried. But there's a chance, if he gets this right and saves Lark's niece, that he'll end up saving himself, too.

Features: text-to-speech, enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $5.99 if you buy this book.

414 pages. 26 of 34 four stars and above.

Here are the first two in the series:
 

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Berlin Diary: The Journal of a Foreign Correspondent 1934-1941* by *William L. Shirer*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


A radio broadcaster and journalist for Edward R. Murrow at CBS, William Shirer was new to the world of broadcast journalism when he began keeping a diary while in Europe during the 1930s. It was in 1940, still a virtual unknown, that Shirer wondered whether his reminiscences of the collapse of the world around Nazi Germany could be of any interest or value as a book.

Shirer's Berlin Diary, which is considered the first full record of what was happening in Germany during the rise of the Third Reich, first appeared in 1941. The book was an instant success. But how did Shirer get such a valuable firsthand account' He had anonymous sources willing to speak with him, provided their identity remained protected and disguised so as to avoid retaliation from the Gestapo. Shirer recorded his and others' eyewitness views to the horror that Hitler was inflicting on his people in his effort to conquer Europe. Shirer continued his job as a foreign correspondent and radio reporter for CBS until Nazi press censors made it virtually impossible for him to do his job with any real accuracy. He left Europe, taking with him the invaluable, unforgettable (and horrific) contents of his Berlin Diary.

Berlin Diary brings the reader as close as any reporter has ever been to Hitler and the rise of the Third Reich. Shirer's honest, lucid and passionate reporting of the brutality with which Hitler came to power and the immediate reactions of those who witnessed these events is for all time.

William Shirer (1904-1993) was originally a foreign correspondent for the Chicago Tribune and was the first journalist hired by Edward R. Murrow for what would become a team of journalists for CBS radio. Shirer distinguished himself and quickly became known for his broadcasts from Berlin during the rise of the Nazi dictatorship through the first year of World War II. Shirer was the first of "Edward R. Murrow's Boys" - broadcast journalists - who provided news coverage during World War II and afterward. It was Shirer who broadcast the first uncensored eyewitness account of the annexation of Austria. Shirer is best known for his books The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich which won the National Book Award and Berlin Diary.

Features: text-to-speech and lending enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $9.99 if you buy this book.

627 pages. 40 of 42 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Charlestown Connection* by *Tom MacDonald*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.95)
*$1.99*


Dermot Sparhawk, a former All American Boston College football hero, is stacking cans in a parish food pantry in Boston's Charlestown, when his godfather, Jeepster Hennessey, shows up with a knife in his back and dies at Dermot's feet. Once slated for a professional football career, now a recovering alcoholic, with a torn-up knee, Dermot sets out to solve the murder of his godfather with the help of his Micmac Indian cousin, his paraplegic tenant, and a former teammate. Dermot's investigation has him tangling with members of the IRA, FBI, and the Boston mob. He also is forced to contend with Charlestown's code of silence and the norms of the neighborhood where he grew up. Feeling like he did at the height of his game, Dermot uses his Native American intuition and Irish good looks to help him uncover clues. Dermot stumbles upon bits and pieces of information that he cobbles together into an unlikely theory which leads him on an unexpected trail and to a new mystery that could cost him his life.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $8.99 if you buy this book.

276 pages. 37 of 43 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Porch Lights* by *Dorothea Benton Frank*
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's price of $25.99)
*$2.99*


When Jimmy McMullen, a fireman with the NYFD, is killed in the line of duty, his wife, Jackie, and ten-year-old son, Charlie, are devastated. Charlie idolized his dad, and now the outgoing, curious boy has become quiet and reserved. Trusting in the healing power of family, Jackie decides to return to her childhood home on Sullivans Island.

Crossing the bridge from the mainland, Jackie and Charlie enter a world full of wonder and magic-lush green and chocolate grasslands and dazzling red, orange, and magenta evening skies; the heady pungency of Lowcountry Pluff mud and fresh seafood on the grill; bare toes snuggled in warm sand and palmetto fronds swaying in gentle ocean winds.

Awaiting them is Annie Britt, the family matriarch who has kept the porch lights on to welcome them home. Thrilled to have her family back again, Annie promises to make their visit perfect-even though relations between mother and daughter have never been what you'd call smooth. Over the years, Jackie and Annie, like all mothers and daughters, have been known to have frequent and notorious differences of opinion. But her estranged and wise husband, Buster, and her flamboyant and funny best friend Deb are sure to keep Annie in line. She's also got Steven Plofker, the flirtatious and devilishly tasty widowed physician next door, to keep her distracted as well.

Captivated by the island's alluring natural charms and inspired by colorful Lowcountry lore-lively stories of Blackbeard and his pirates who once sailed the waterssurrounding the Carolinas and of former resident Edgar Allan Poe-mother, daughter, and grandson will share a memorable, illuminating summer. Told in Annie's and Jackie's alternating voices, and filled with Dorothea Benton Frank's charming wit, indelible poignancy, and hallmark themes--the bonds of family, the heart's resilience, and the strength of love-_Porch Lights_ is a triumph from "the queen of Southern fiction" (_Charlotte Observer_).

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $4.99 if you buy this book.

341 pages. 86 of 109 of them four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Enter reviewer name (optional) says "Enter review excerpt (optional)"

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD is, in honor of Black Friday, a selection of past Daily Deals*
mostly $1.99, I think.

     
     
     
     
    

Various features, check for price before clicking buy! I already had some of these but are going to pick up the others!

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD, in honor of a new Kurt Vonnegut collection coming out (more on that in a sec): 14 Kurt Vonnegut books for $1.99 each*

             

Various features, check for price before clicking buy!

Here's the new Vonnegut collection:


For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, in a Press Release Amazon have announced, among other things, "80% of thousands of Kindle books" as part of a Cyber Monday promotion. . . . .Some might be previous daily deals so if you missed one you may get another chance. There could also be all new deals. . . . . .

Sale starts midnight on the 25th -- probably midnight Seattle time. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: My Mother Was Nuts* by *Penny Marshall*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


Most people know Penny Marshall as the director of Big and A League of Their Own. What they don't know is her trailblazing career was a happy accident. In this funny and intimate memoir, Penny takes us from the stage of The Jackie Gleason Show in 1955 to Hollywood's star-studded sets, offering up some hilarious detours along the way.My Mother Was Nuts is an intimate backstage pass to Penny's personal life, her breakout role on The Odd Couple, her exploits with Cindy Williams and John Belushi, and her travels across Europe with Art Garfunkel on the back of a motorcycle. We see Penny get married. And divorced. And married again (the second time to Rob Reiner). We meet a young Carrie Fisher, whose close friendship with Penny has spanned decades. And we see Penny at work with Tom Hanks, Mark Wahlberg, Whoopi Goldberg, Robert De Niro, and Whitney Houston.Throughout it all, from her childhood spent tap dancing in the Bronx, to her rise as the star of Laverne & Shirley, Penny lived by simple rules: "try hard, help your friends, don't get too crazy, and have fun." With humor and heart, My Mother Was Nuts reveals there's no one else quite like Penny Marshall.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $4.99 if you buy this book.

349 pages. 272 of 389 of them four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal is 80% off on a whole bunch of books for Cyber Monday!

Kindle Daily Deal: Cyber Monday 

Save 80% or more on thousands of Kindle Books today. Kindle books can be read on Kindles and free Kindle reading apps, or given as gifts to anyone with an e-mail address. These deals are valid today only, November 26, 2012. Individual Daily Deal titles may have additional territory restrictions, and not all deals are available in all territories. Amazon may modify the selection of books offered at any time.

Includes books by Jack Higgins and Dorothy Sayers (the Harriet Vane mysteries), children's books (The Boxcar Children!) and many others in many genres.

A selection shown below:
    
  

Many others available at here!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Among others, they have nearly everything by Walter Lord, who specialized in writing histories with a very "you are there" focus on personal experiences. A Time to Stand, about The Alamo, A Night to Remember, about the Titanic, and others for just a couple of bucks each. Very readable history. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Amazon's discounting literally thousands of ebooks by _at least_ 80% today for Cyber Monday! For example, they're selling all the ebooks on this list for just $2.02...

Mysteries of Pittsburgh (P.S.) and Wonder Boys by Michael Chabon
All Creatures Great and Small by James Herriot (and all of its sequels)
Sophie's Choice and The Confessions of Nat Turner by William Styron
The Color Purple by Alice Walker
The Moviegoer by Walker Percy
The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck
Exodus and Armageddon by Leon Uris
The Great Santini and The Lord of Discipline by Pat Controy
From Here to Eternity and The Thin Red Line by James Jones
Last Exit to Brooklyn by Hubert Selby, Jr.
The Magic Christian and Candy by Terry Southern and Mason Hoffenberg

Just go to the Kindle Store, and you'll see the complete selection!


----------



## BTackitt

The actual page is listed here


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, I've merged anothe thread about the Cyber Monday Kindle Daily Deal...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Promise Not to Tell* by *Jennifer McMahon*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Forty-one-year-old school nurse Kate Cypher has returned home to rural Vermont to care for her mother who's afflicted with Alzheimer's. On the night she arrives, a young girl is murdered-a horrific crime that eerily mirrors another from Kate's childhood. Three decades earlier, her dirt-poor friend Del-shunned and derided by classmates as "Potato Girl"-was brutally slain. Del's killer was never found, while the victim has since achieved immortality in local legends and ghost stories. Now, as this new murder investigation draws Kate irresistibly in, her past and present collide in terrifying, unexpected ways. Because nothing is quite what it seems . . . and the grim specters of her youth are far from forgotten.

More than just a murder mystery, Jennifer McMahon's extraordinary debut novel, _Promise Not to Tell_, is a story of friendship and family, devotion and betrayal-tautly written, deeply insightful, beautifully evocative, and utterly unforgettable.


Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

258 pages. 108 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Devil's Bride (Cynster Novels)* by *Stephanie Laurens*
(Reduced 75% from yesterday's price of $7.99)
*$1.99*


When Devil, the most infamous member of the Cynster family, is caught in a compromising position with plucky governess Honoria Wetherby, he astonishes the entire town by offering his hand in marriage. No one dreamed this scandalous rake would ever take a bride. And as society mamas swooned at the loss of England′s most eligible bachelor, Devil′s infamous Cynster cousins began to place wagers on the wedding date.

But Honoria wasn′t about to bend society′s demands and marry a man "just" because they′d been found together virtually unchaperoned. No, she craved adventure, and while solving the murder of a young Cynster cousin fit the bill for a while, she decided that once the crime was solved she′d go off to see the world. But the scalding heat of her unsated desire for Devil soon had Honoria craving a very different sort of excitement. Could her passion for Devil cause her to embrace the enchanting peril of a lifelong adventure of the heart?


Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $4.99 if you buy this book.

416 pages. 4.2-star rating with 112 of 145 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Dead Spots* by *Melissa F. Olson*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Scarlett Bernard knows about personal space: step within ten feet of her, and any supernatural spells or demonic forces are instantly defused-vampires and werewolves become human again, and witches can't get out so much as a "hocus pocus." This special skill makes her a _null_ and very valuable to Los Angeles's three most powerful magical communities, who utilize her ability to scrub crime scenes clean of all traces of the paranormal to keep humanity, and the LAPD, in the dark.

But one night Scarlett's late arrival to a grisly murder scene reveals her agenda and ends with LAPD's Jesse Cruz tracking her down to strike a deal: he'll keep quiet about the undead underworld if she helps solve the case. Their pact doesn't sit well with Dash, the city's chief bloodsucker, who fears his whole vampire empire is at stake. And when clues start to point to Scarlett, it'll take more than her unique powers to catch the real killer and clear her name.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $5.49 if you buy this book.

293 pages. 4.2-star rating with 29 of 33 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Talking with My Mouth Full: My Culinary Career from Line Cook to Food Writer to Professional Eater* by *Gail Simmons*
(Reduced 93% from the digital list price of $26.99) (Though one reviewer said she found it at $3.99; take Amazon's "digital list price" with a grain of salt.)
*$1.99*

I'm a huge _Top Chef_ fan, so I picked this one up!


When _Top Chef_ judge Gail Simmons first graduated from college, she felt hopelessly lost. All her friends were going to graduate school, business school, law school . . . but what was she going to do' Fortunately, a family friend gave her some invaluable advice-make a list of what you love to do, and let that be your guide. Gail wrote down four words: Eat. Write. Travel. Cook.

Little did she know, those four words would become the basis for a career as a professional eater, cook, food critic, magazine editor, and television star. Today, she's the host of _Top Chef: Just Desserts_, permanent judge on _Top Chef_, and Special Projects Director at _Food & Wine_ magazine. She travels all over the world, eats extraordinary food, and meets fascinating people. She's living the dream that so many of us who love to cook and eat can only imagine. But how did she get there?

_Talking with My Mouth Full_ follows her unusual and inspiring path to success, step-by-step and bite-by-bite. It takes the reader from her early years, growing up in a household where her mother ran a small cooking school, her father made his own wine, and family vacation destinations included Africa, Latin America, and the Middle East; through her adventures at culinary school in New York City and training as an apprentice in two of New York's most acclaimed kitchens; and on to her time spent assisting Vogue's legendary food critic Jeffrey Steingarten, working for renowned chef Daniel Boulud, and ultimately landing her current jobs at Food & Wine and on _Top Chef_. The book is a tribute to the incredible meals and mentors she's had along the way, examining the somewhat unconventional but always satisfying journey she has taken in order to create a career that didn't even exist when she first started working toward it.


Features: text-to-speech, enabled.

289 pages. 4.3-star rating with 24 of 32 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Gregory Baird says "I have a profound respect for anyone who pursues a career based on an all-consuming passion, and the story of how Gail found her way is fascinating. I also respect people who are willing to put in the work to make those dreams a reality, and Gail has done that. She wanted to write about food, so she knew she had to learn it inside and out. She went to culinary school and worked in some very prestigious kitchens (including Le Cirque). She worked with Jeffrey Steingarten (the venerable food writer for Vogue and author of the classic The Man Who Ate Everything) and Daniel Bouloud, eventually finding her way to Food & Wine and, in a nice twist of fate, Top Chef. Gail modestly attributes most of her success to luck--being in the right place at the right time--but the truth is that she let her passion lead her and she worked her butt off to get where she is."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Pines* by *Blake Crouch*
(Reduced 80% from the digital list price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Secret service agent Ethan Burke arrives in Wayward Pines, Idaho, with a clear mission: locate and recover two federal agents who went missing in the bucolic town one month earlier. But within minutes of his arrival, Ethan is involved in a violent accident. He comes to in a hospital, with no ID, no cell phone, and no briefcase. The medical staff seems friendly enough, but something feels&#8230;off. As the days pass, Ethan's investigation into the disappearance of his colleagues turns up more questions than answers. Why can't he get any phone calls through to his wife and son in the outside world? Why doesn't anyone believe he is who he says he is?

And what is the purpose of the electrified fences surrounding the town' Are they meant to keep the residents in' Or something else out' Each step closer to the truth takes Ethan further from the world he thought he knew, from the man he thought he was, until he must face a horrifying fact-he may never get out of Wayward Pines alive. Intense and gripping, _Pines _is another masterful thriller from the mind of bestselling novelist Blake Crouch.

*Blake Crouch on How the Television Series Twin Peaks Inspired Pines*

On April 8, 1990, the pilot episode of Mark Frost and David Lynch's iconic television series, _Twin Peaks_, aired on ABC, and for a moment, the mystery of _Who Killed Laura Palmer' _ held America transfixed. I was twelve at the time, and I will never forget the feeling that took hold of me as I watched this quirky show about a creepy town with damn fine coffee and brilliant cherry pie, where nothing was as it seemed.

Read on to find out what is was about _Twin Peaks_ that inspired _Pines_ at www.kindlepost.com.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $1.99 if you buy this book.

315 pages. 4.1-star rating with 363 of 467 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer FancyPants says "Just when you think you've got a handle on the frustrating and bizarre world of Wayward Pines, Blake Crouch throws you for a loop (literally, on occasion). It's only natural for readers to try to figure out the why and how of a mystery/thriller, but Crouch tosses in a grenade of sci-fi that will blow your mind, so don't even waste your brain power trying to deduce the undeducable. Just go along for the ride.

The ending is vaguely reminiscent (and not in the way you might assume) of the end of Stephen King's 'The Dome', which I personally didn't love, so I can't say it was my favorite ending of all time. BUT...it was completely unexpected and creative, which makes up for any "Oh, come on" feelings I may have had."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Bloodletter's Daughter (A Novel of Old Bohemia)* by *Linda Lafferty*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Within the glittering Hapsburg court in Prague lurks a darkness of which no one dares speak&#8230;

In 1606, the city of Prague shines as a golden mecca of art and culture carefully cultivated by Emperor Rudolf II. But the emperor hides an ugly secret: His bastard son, Don Julius, is afflicted with a madness that pushes the young prince to unspeakable depravity. Desperate to stem his son's growing number of scandals, the emperor exiles Don Julius to a remote corner of Bohemia where the young man is placed in the care of a bloodletter named Pichler. The bloodletter's task: cure Don Julius of his madness by purging the vicious humors coursing through his veins.

When Pichler brings his daughter Marketa to assist him, she becomes the object of Don Julius's frenzied-and dangerous-obsession. To him, she is the embodiment of the women pictured in the Coded Book of Wonder, a priceless manuscript from the imperial library that was the mad prince's only link to sanity. As the prince descends further into the darkness of his mind, his acts become ever more desperate, as Marketa, both frightened and fascinated, can't stay away.

Inspired by a real-life murder that threatened to topple the powerful Hapsburg dynasty,

The Bloodletter's Daughter is a dark and richly detailed saga of passion and revenge.


There's a Q&A with the author on the product page.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $3.99 if you buy this book.

513 pages. 4.3-star rating with 261 of 302 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer JLW says "When looking at the sheer size of this novel, some people might be leery to start. While it is a long novel, the pages flew by while I read. Through every heartache and humiliation, I could not stop reading Marketa's story. I was fascinated with the time period and how society was structured. The language in this novel was easy to follow, and I never felt confused by who or what was happening. Not only historical fiction fans will be impressed with this novel. The Bloodletter's Daughter will appeal to anyone who enjoys reading a novel with a bit of a bite. If you are looking for some complex retelling of history that has level upon level of metaphors and symbolism, you won't find it here. If you want an interesting read about passion, madness and a strong woman, pick up this novel. Marketa's evolution from victim to hero is a roller coaster ride that was thoroughly enjoyable to read."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

The Bloodletter's Daughter just sounds fascinating, from the historical standpoint. I like historical fiction and this sounds like it will open a window into a very interesting dynasty and period in time.

Thanks KDD!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let us know how you like it, Lursa!!!

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Blood Safari* by *Deon Meyer*
(Reduced 75% from yesterday's price of $7.99)
*$1.99*

This one sounds really good. One reviewer called the main character a South African Jack Reacher.


Published to rave reviews around the world, _Blood Safari_ is a harrowing new novel from acclaimed writer Deon Meyer. Like the best international mystery and thriller writers, Meyer is an expert storyteller whose wickedly fast narratives reveal the heart of his enthralling country. In _Blood Safari_, Emma Le Roux, a beautiful young woman, sees her brother named on the Cape Town news as the prime suspect in the killing of four poachers and a witch doctor. But it can't be possible: he disappeared twenty years ago in Kruger National Park and is believed to be dead. Emma tries to find out more but is attacked and barely escapes. So she hires Lemmer, a personal security expert, and sets out into the Lowveld in search of the truth. A complicated man with a dishonorable past, Lemmer just wants to do his job and avoid getting personally involved. But as they search for answers from the rural police, they encounter racial and political tensions, greed, corruption, and violence unlike anything they have ever known. A chilling novel from a master of suspense, _Blood Safari_ takes the reader beyond the headlines and into the complicated present and dangerous history of South Africa.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

383 pages. 4.3-star rating with 53 of 74 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Burgmicester says "Deon Meyer is a terrific author with writing skills that should shoot him to the top of the mystery/murder genre. In Blood Safari he has created a likeable bloke, Martin Fitzroy Lemmer, a body guard for hire. Lemmer - only uses this part of his name - is an interesting and fully evolved character by the end of the book. Meyer uses flashback thinking and story telling to bring all of the pasts to the present. And he tells a fascinating story of South Africa through the characters."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Heat of the Night (Dream Guardians)* by *Sylvia Day*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Bared to You *_Stacey Daniels has always been attracted to the wrong type of man . . . _And she knows in her heart the virile, wounded Viking at her front doorstep will certainly be no exception. A vision from her most secret erotic fantasies--a glorious god of a man--he excites her with his tantalizing aura of dangerous sensuality. Stacey knows in the deepest depths of her soul that submission will bring unforeseen peril into her life, and yet she is helpless to resist him--for he is a master of decadent pleasures and sweet sensuality . . . and all she has ever wished for.But loving Conor carries a burden that no mortal woman can bear. Though he finds solace in Stacey's passion and the warmth of her welcoming body, his true realm is one of darkest dreams, torn by violence and strife, that is now following him into Stacey's world . . .

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $12.49 if you buy this book.

257 pages. 4.5-star rating with 45 of 52 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Patrice says "Sylvia Day has done it again, captured me beyond words, she definitely knows how to decribe a steamy moment shared between the characters. The continuation of the series with the introduction of Lyssa assistant Stacey and another Dream Guardian Connor finding love was a sweet. I was crushed to see there wasn't another chapter to this story it left me hanging and without a doubt wanting more."

Note that this is apparently the second in the series. The first is Pleasures of the Night.


Also note that this author apparently provides a lot of steam in her books. 

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Gathering of Waters* by *Bernice L. McFadden*
(Reduced 86% from yesterday's price of $13.95)
*$1.99*


"The rich text is shaped by the African American storytelling tradition and layered with significant American histories. Recalling the woven spirituality of Toni Morrison's _Beloved_, this work will appeal to readers of mystic literature."--_Library Journal_

_Gathering of Waters_ is a deeply engrossing tale narrated by the town of Money, Mississippi--a site both significant and infamous in our collective story as a nation. Money is personified in this haunting story, which chronicles its troubled history following the arrival of the Hilson and Bryant families.

Tass Hilson and Emmett Till were young and in love when Emmett was brutally murdered in 1955. Anxious to escape the town, Tass marries Maximillian May and relocates to Detroit.

Forty years later, after the death of her husband, Tass returns to Money and fantasy takes flesh when Emmett Till's spirit is finally released from the dank, dark waters of the Tallahatchie River. The two lovers are reunited, bringing the story to an enchanting and profound conclusion.

_Gathering of Waters_ mines the truth about Money, Mississippi, as well as the town's families, and threads their history over decades. The bare-bones realism--both disturbing and riveting--combined with a magical realm in which ghosts have the final say, is reminiscent of Toni Morrison's _Beloved_.


Features: text-to-speech, lending, enabled.

258 pages. 4.6-star rating with 61 of 66 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Ellen says "Enter review excerpt Gathering of Waters is a mystical, eerie, captivating fictional story of Emmett Till, his famous murder in 1955, and the characters of Money, Mississippi, told by the soul of Money. The story flows wonderfully, I was captivated without stumble until the final few chapters, when Tass comes back to Money and things change for her. I wasn't sure at first that I liked it, but it soon fit.

This is an edgy book also in that it brings back so well the hatred, but also the beauty, from that time in our history. Bernice McFadden writes masterfully, reminding me of Toni Morrison's writing. I received this through Librarything.com giveaways, and I loved this book! This would make a great book club read."

Note this is a novel drawing on historical facts, figures and settings.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## belindaf

Betsy, I wonder if you can tell me how the Kindle Daily Deals are chosen? Are they genre-specific? Based on ratings? Or titles recently listed at a lower price? Is there a place where you can find them sorted by genre? Thanks for listing them. I'm always on the lookout for my next good read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

belindaf said:


> Betsy, I wonder if you can tell me how the Kindle Daily Deals are chosen? Are they genre-specific? Based on ratings? Or titles recently listed at a lower price? Is there a place where you can find them sorted by genre? Thanks for listing them. I'm always on the lookout for my next good read.


Amazon chooses them. . . .no clue how they decide. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

belindaf said:


> Betsy, I wonder if you can tell me how the Kindle Daily Deals are chosen? Are they genre-specific? Based on ratings? Or titles recently listed at a lower price? Is there a place where you can find them sorted by genre? Thanks for listing them. I'm always on the lookout for my next good read.


There's no real rhyme or reason. All genres...memoirs, non-fiction, mystery, romance. Traditionally published and self-published. There have been books by KB authors...

And no sorted list anywhere that I know of....

Glad you're finding the list useful! I started it up again because I was tired of missing the deals!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Black Diamond (Michael Knight)* by *John F. Dobbyn*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.95)
*$1.99*


Michael Knight and Lex Devlin agree to defend a jockey accused of murdering a fellow jockey during a race at Boston's Suffolk Downs. Michael's expertise in the machinations of the horse racing game is expected to serve them well. But a personal attachment to the murdered jockey thrusts Michael and Lex into the midst of conflict between Boston's Irish mafia and remnants of the terrorist branch of the Irish Republican Army. Now they are in the crosshairs of both, and the brutality of these combatants knows no bounds. As Michael and Lex uncover layer after layer of deceptions involved in the seamier side of horse racing, they become more dangerous to the gangs. In action that shuttles between Ireland and Boston, the lives of the lawyers as well as those close to them are in the gravest danger and the criminals show no mercy in their quest to put an end to this threat. As their investigation hurtles forward, it could end a wonderful law partnership due to the absence of living partners.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $8.95 if you buy this book.

291 pages. 4.8-star rating with 22 of 23 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Martin Lobel says "Jack Dobbyn combines a knowledge of what its like to live in Boston and uses it to lay out a real page turner involving the legal profession. Although I've been in practice over 40 years, I've never been as involved in legal situations that Michael Knight seems to thrive on and compels the reader to keep turning the pages to find out what happens next. I guess at my age, its more fun to read about these murder mysteries than become involved in them. And a fun read it is. I finished the book in one night because I couldn't put it down trying to guess what was coming next. I can't wait until the next one."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Ascent of George Washington: The Hidden Political Genius of an American Icon* by *John Ferling*
(Reduced 83% from yesterday's price of $11.99)
*$1.99*


Perhaps the most revered American of all, George Washington has long been considered a stoic leader who held himself above the fray of political infighting. What has gone unnoticed about the much-researched life of Washington is that he was in fact a consummate politician, as historian John Ferling shows in this revealing and provocative new book. As leader of the Continental Army, Washington's keen political savvy enabled him not only to outwit superior British forces, but--even more challenging--to manage the fractious and intrusive Continental Congress. Despite dire setbacks early in the war, Washington deftly outmaneuvered rival generals and defused dissent from officers below him, ending the war with the status of a national icon. His carefully burnished reputation allowed Washington, as president, to lead the country under the guise of non-partisanship for almost all of his eight years in office. Washington, Ferling argues, was not only one of America's most adroit politicians, he was easily the most successful of all time--so successful, in fact, that he is no longer thought of as having been political. 

Features: text-to-speech, lending, enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $3.99 if you buy this book.

461 pages. 4.0-star rating with 28 of 35 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Mitchell R. Allegre says "Ferling writes in a readable style without sacrificing scholarship. In this book he has scripted a convincing narrative of Washington's education as a leader. Today's leaders may learn from Washington's strengths and shortcomings. The reader will come away with a more human portrait of Washington, which very well may instill a greater appreciation for his achievements."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I snagged the Washington book over my phone. At $3.99, I will grab the audio book from home tonight. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Restless: A Novel* by *William Boyd*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


A masterful and thrilling espionage novel from one of the most talented authors of his generation. Full of tension and drama, emotion and history, this is storytelling at its finest.

It is Paris, 1939. Twenty-eight year old Eva Delectorskaya is at the funeral of her beloved younger brother. Standing among her family and friends she notices a stranger. Lucas Romer is a patrician looking Englishman with a secretive air and a persuasive manner. He also has a mysterious connection to Kolia, Eva's murdered brother. Romer recruits Eva and soon she is traveling to Scotland to be trained as a spy and work for his underground network. After a successful covert operation in Belgium, she is sent to New York City, where she is involved in manipulating the press in order to shift American public sentiment toward getting involved in WWII.Three decades on and Eva has buried her dangerous history. She is now Sally Gilmartin, a respectable English widow, living in a picturesque Cotswold village. No one, not even her daughter Ruth, knows her real identity. But once a spy, always a spy. Sally has far too many secrets, and she has no one to trust. Before it is too late, she must confront the demons of her past. This time though she can't do it alone, she needs Ruth's help. _Restless_ is a thrilling espionage novel set during the Second World War and a haunting portrait of a female spy. Full of tension and drama, emotion and history, this is storytelling at its finest.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $12.99 if you buy this book.

337 pages. 4.3-star rating with 68 of 82 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Newton Munnow says "Over the last twenty years, William Boyd has, for me, been among the most consistent writers of narrative fiction. There have been books that will stand the test of time (New Confessions) and ones that already seem dated (Stars and Bars), but Restless finds him in good form. Boyd, as flexible as ever, turns his attention to the spy genre. We are presented with a double narrative, mother and daughter. The plot is hampered by a slightly overwrought literary device, the mother doling out her diaries at intervals, conveniently allowing the author to flip back and forth in time. Still, Boyd remains a wonderful writer. His characters are incisive, full blooded and captivating, even the ones we're not supposed to like. Boyd, like McEwan, manages the perfect blend of literature and thriller and Restless reads very quickly. That alone is a reason to buy it, but add in the Paris of 1939, spymasters and double dealings and Boyd is on to another winner."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just wanted to say that I picked today's KDD up; On a lark, because it was there on my carousel, I peeked at it rather than the books on my TBR list.  I'm two pages in and absolutely captivated.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Winter Rose* by *Jennifer Donnelly*
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's price of $15.99)
*$1.99*


It has been twelve years since a dark, murderous figure stalked the alleys and courts of Whitechapel. And yet, in the summer of 1900, East London is still poor, still brutal, still a shadow city to its western twin. Among the reformers is an idealistic young woman named India Selwyn-Jones, recently graduated from medical school. With the help of her influential fiance--Freddie Lytton, an up-and-coming Liberal MP--she works to shut down the area's opium dens that destroy both body and soul. Her selfless activities better her patients' lives and bring her immense gratification, but unfortunately, they also bring her into direct conflict with East London's ruling crime lord--Sid Malone.

India is not good for business and at first, Malone wants her out. But against all odds, India and Sid fall in love. Different in nearly every way, they share one thing in common--they're both wounded souls. Their love is impossible and they know it, yet they cling to it desperately. Lytton, India's fiance, will stop at nothing to marry India and gain her family's fortune.

Fractious criminal underlings and rivals conspire against Sid. When Sid is finally betrayed by one of his own, he must flee London to save his life. Mistakenly thinking him dead, India, pregnant and desperate, marries Freddie to provide a father for hers and Sid's child. India and Sid must each make a terrible sacrifice--a sacrifice that will change them both forever. One that will lead them to other lives, and other places...and perhaps--one distant, bittersweet day--back to each other.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

732 pages. 4.5-star rating with 126 of 140 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer CoffeeGurl says "The Winter Rose, like The Tea Rose, is a beautiful family saga full of historical references and painful struggles. The backdrop of the London slums is the most appealing feature in this book. We read plenty of books about the rich and beautiful, the nobility and gentry, but very few about people who grow up poor and have to turn to a life of crime in order to survive. Sid Malone is a compelling character. He has depth, spirit and the survival instincts necessary to move in his circle. India is naïve, idealistic and independent. She wants to pursue her medical career the way she sees fit, even if her parents and fiancé disagree with her choices. The story hits the mark with the parallels between the slumdogs and the privileged. Are they so very different, especially when they are both as ruthless? If you've read The Tea Rose, you MUST read this one. Jennifer Donnelly is a wonderful author. I also loved A Northern Light and look forward to reading all future work. The one downside is that the novel feels a little too long at times, not quite as addictive as its predecessor, but that's no deal-breaker by a long shot. Trust me, you'll love this."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I have read The Winter Rose, and the others in the series.  Very good!
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Persona Non Grata: A Novel of the Roman Empire* by *Ruth Downie*
(Reduced 89% from yesterday's price of $8.99)
*$0.99*


At long last, Gaius Petreius Ruso and his companion, Tilla, are headed home-to Gaul. Having received a note consisting only of the words "COME HOME!" Ruso has (reluctantly, of course) pulled up stakes and brought Tilla to meet his family.

But the reception there is not what Ruso has hoped for: no one will admit to sending for him, and his brother Lucius is hoping he'll leave. With Tilla getting icy greetings from his relatives, Lucius' brother-in-law mysteriously drowned at sea, and the whole Ruso family being sued for bankruptcy, it's hard to imagine an unhappier reunion. That is, until Severus, the plaintiff in the bankruptcy suit, winds up dead, and the real trouble begins...

Features: text-to-speech, lending, enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $3.49 if you buy this book.

368 pages. 4.2-star rating with 22 of 25 reviews four stars and above.

_Amazon reviewer S. Nichols says "Normally when I read a historical fiction novel the book is set in Medieval England, but a few months ago I found a series set in England (Britannia back then) during the Roman occupation. I read the first two in a matter of weeks but was not sure I would read the third; the second seemed a little bit of a disappointment. As fate would have it, I won a copy of the third from the publisher and just finished it this morning. I would have finished it last night had my eyes not finally given out.

Persona Non Grata is Ruth Downie's finest installment of her Gaius Petrius Ruso series to date. Ruso is a medic (before there were proper doctors and surgeons we had medics) working with the Roman military."
_

From Ms. Downie's author page on Amazon:
_Ruth is not the RS Downie who writes real medical textbooks. Absolutely none of the medical advice in the Ruso books should be followed. Roman and Greek doctors were very wise about many things but they were also known to prescribe donkey dung and boiled cockroaches._


_Personna Non Grata_ is the third in the series. Here are the others, including the fifth book available for pre-order (due 1/8/2013)
(1.99) (7.19) (9.69) (pre-order 10.99)

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Shadow Hunter* by *Michael Prescott*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


Abby Sinclair deals in risk assessment-but it's lives, not fortunes, that are at stake. The Los Angeles investigator goes undercover to figure out whether a client's stalker is simply an overzealous fan or a dangerous psychopath. She's learned the hard way that the difference isn't always apparent until it's too late. In Raymond Hickle's case, however, Abby has no doubts.

The awkward loner's fixation with gorgeous news anchor Kris Barwood has progressed from creepy to murderous. So Abby befriends Hickle, trying to gauge when and how he'll strike. Yet her target is as wily as he is unhinged, and Abby has unwittingly made herself a madman's latest obsession. With her reputation and life on the line, Abby races to save Kris before Hickle eliminates them both.


Features: text-to-speech, lending and X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $1.99 if you buy this book. This is a good deal!

385 pages. 4.3-star rating with 52 of 61 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Ms. Nancy F Jones says "Well, I'm impressed! I am a pretty jaded mystery reader, but Prescott managed to fake me out with this book. I liked it a lot, and wholeheartedly recommend it to lovers of good mysteries. The heroine is Abby Sinclair. She is a hunter of stalkers. She insinuates herself into their lives and collects information that will bring them down before they can claim a victim. Abby is bright, extremely competent and amazingly resourceful. Prescott's villian, Raymond Hickle, is believable and well written, as is Hickle's quarry, a beautiful TV news reporter. This book is suspenseful, carefully crafted, gracefully written, and is guaranteed to keep you reading non stop until the end. I hope Prescott sees fit to bring Abby back in a sequel. Meanwhile, I have ordered his other three novels."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Today's deal sounds really good.. with high reviews!    Off to Amazon! thanks..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Death of Kings: A Novel (The Saxon Chronicles)* by *Bernard Cornwell*
(Reduced 88% from yesterday's price of $15.99)
*$1.99*


As the ninth century wanes, Alfred the Great lies dying, his lifelong goal of a unified England in peril, his kingdom on the brink of chaos. Though his son, Edward, has been named his successor, there are other Saxon claimants to the throne-as well as ambitious pagan Vikings to the north. Torn between his vows to Alfred and the desire to reclaim his long-lost ancestral lands in the north, Uhtred, Saxon-born and Viking-raised, remains the king's warrior but has sworn no oath to the crown prince. Now he must make a momentous decision that will forever transform his life and the course of history: to take up arms-and Alfred's mantle-or lay down his sword and let his liege's dream of a unified kingdom die along with him.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $8.49 if you buy this book.

You can read an interview with Mr. Cornwall at the product page.

340 pages. 4.2-star rating with 106 of 135 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## kansaskyle

FYI - Today's Daily Deal is book six in "The Saxon" series.  Wikipedia shows the order below.  I've read other Cromwell books and enjoyed them.  

    * The Last Kingdom (2004)
    * The Pale Horseman (2005)
    * The Lords of the North (2006)
    * Sword Song (2007)
    * The Burning Land (2009)
    * Death of Kings (2011)


----------



## kansaskyle

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: New Moon* by *Stephenie Meyer*
(Reduced 67% from yesterday's price of $8.99)
*$2.99*


Legions of readers entranced by Twilight are hungry for more and they won't be disappointed. In New Moon, Stephenie Meyer delivers another irresistible combination of romance and suspense with a supernatural twist. The "star-crossed" lovers theme continues as Bella and Edward find themselves facing new obstacles, including a devastating separation, the mysterious appearance of dangerous wolves roaming the forest in Forks, a terrifying threat of revenge from a female vampire and a deliciously sinister encounter with Italy's reigning royal family of vampires, the Volturi. Passionate, riveting, and full of surprising twists and turns, this vampire love saga is well on its way to literary immortality.

Features: X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $7.99 if you buy this book.

577 pages. 4.2-star rating with 1,964 of 2,494 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Kyle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Kyle!

This is the 2nd in the Twilight Series.

If the only thing keeping you from reading Twilight was the price of the Kindle editions, here's your chance! $2.99 for the second book in the series, and the rest are here:
Twilight (The Twilight Saga, Book 1) $6.77
Eclipse (The Twilight Saga, Book 3) $6.99
Breaking Dawn (The Twilight Saga Book 4) $6.99

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $7.99 if you buy New Moon.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm afraid price isn't the only thing keeping me from reading them. . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm afraid price isn't the only thing keeping me from reading them. . .


Well, exactly. Is there anyone who wanted to read the Twilight series who was waiting to see if the price dropped more? LOL!

For today, *from our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Swimming Home: A Novel* by *Deborah Levy*
(Reduced 86% from yesterday's price of $13.99)
*$1.99*


As he arrives with his family at the villa in the hills above Nice, Joe sees a body in the swimming pool. But the girl is very much alive. She is Kitty Finch: a self-proclaimed botanist with green-painted fingernails, walking naked out of the water and into the heart of their holiday. Why is she there' What does she want from them all' And why does Joe's enigmatic wife allow her to remain' A subversively brilliant study of love, _Swimming Home_ reveals how the most devastating secrets are the ones we keep from ourselves.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, enabled.

177 pages. 3.6-star rating with 22 of 38 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer meganb says "I really enjoyed this book. My attention was held throughout, and I was absorbed by and concerned about the characters, and fascinated by the plot. I felt, however, that there were strong echoes of F. Scott Fitzgerald, which detracted from the originality of the plot. I would nevertheless rate this book as a very real contender for the Booker Prize 2012 but, being a novella rather than a full novel, it will probably lose to the lengthier, weightier 'Bring up the bodies' by Hillary Mantel. Unfortunate, as it could be unfairly overlooked, just as Beryl Bainbridge's novellas were. An absorbing read, highly recommended."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The *audiobook* of The Hobbit is available today only for $6.95 through Amazon/Audible. I suspect this will end Friday night, so grab it quick and verify the price! Eleven hours of Tolkein goodness for well under a buck an hour!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do you have a link, Claw? I'm not finding it...

Edit: Found it on Audible: http://mobile.audible.com/productDetail.htm?asin=B0099RKI5W&s=s

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter: A Novel (P.S.)* by *Tom Franklin*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


Tom Franklin, the Edgar Award-winning author, returns with his most accomplished and resonant novel so far-an atmospheric drama set in rural Mississippi. In the late 1970s, Larry Ott and Silas "32" Jones were boyhood pals. Their worlds were as different as night and day: Larry, the child of lower-middle-class white parents, and Silas, the son of a poor, single black mother. Yet for a few months the boys stepped outside of their circumstances and shared a special bond. But then tragedy struck: Larry took a girl on a date to a drive-in movie, and she was never heard from again. She was never found and Larry never confessed, but all eyes rested on him as the culprit. The incident shook the county-and perhaps Silas most of all. His friendship with Larry was broken, and then Silas left town.

More than twenty years have passed. Larry, a mechanic, lives a solitary existence, never able to rise above the whispers of suspicion. Silas has returned as a constable. He and Larry have no reason to cross paths until another girl disappears and Larry is blamed again. And now the two men who once called each other friend are forced to confront the past they've buried and ignored for decades.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $3.99 if you buy this book.

292 pages. 4.2-star rating with 203 of 257 reviews four stars and above.

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B002V8KYMI

Today Audible has Storm Front, first in the Dresden Files series, for $7.95. And The Hobbit is still marked down also, not a one-day thing as I'd thought.

Supposedly they will keep adding books (though not necessarily maintaining the low prices on earlier books) until Dec. 23.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Claw, I'm going to split the audible books out into their own thread, well worth standing on their own!

(And Storm Front doesn't seem to be on sale anymore...  )

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Always Looking Up: The Adventures of an Incurable Optimist* by *Michael J. Fox*
(Reduced 90% from yesterday's price of $19.99)
*$1.99*


There are many words to describe Michael J. Fox: Actor. Husband. Father. Activist. But readers of _Always Looking Up_ will soon add another to the list: Optimist. Michael writes about the hard-won perspective that helped him see challenges as opportunities. Instead of building walls around himself, he developed a personal policy of engagement and discovery: an emotional, psychological, intellectual, and spiritual outlook that has served him throughout his struggle with Parkinson's disease. Michael's exit from a very demanding, very public arena offered him the time-and the inspiration-to open up new doors leading to unexpected places. One door even led him to the center of his own family, the greatest destination of all.


Features: text-to-speech, enabled.

300 pages. 4.1-star rating with 126 of 161 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Lockhart says "Smart, inspirational and fun. It's an honor to get such a personal look inside such a lucky man's life experience. Multiple times I paused to think "the course of his destiny is phenomenal". This book gives us a small but stunning glance into the struggles of those with Parkinson's, and reaffirms our respect for the optimism of those who battle it in the political and personal arenas. Scattered through the pages are a few startling but merited curse words, and some ironic and well-timed humor about religion, family, and mortality. As always, Michael J. Fox is lovable and inspirational."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Also a couple other books in the Daily Deal today.

I grabbed The Color of Magic by Terry Prachett for $1.99.  Heard great things about the Discworld series, and this is the first book so figured good time to jump in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Last Block In Harlem* by *Christopher Herz*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $9.99)
*$1.99*


All fire escapes lead back to the same block in Sugar Hill, Harlem- where kids run through hydrants and music blares from stereos plugged into lampposts. When a new resident (the story's unnamed narrator) notices the trash polluting the picturesque streets and tainting the block's beauty, he is spurred to action. However, his best intentions go awry when the clean-up brings media coverage that in turn, sets off a rash of evictions and ushers in an influx of new and affluent tenants. In an attempt to preserve his neighborhood, the tenant mobilizes a grassroots effort to improve the neighborhood from the inside out. Realizing he has yet again polluted his reality with unintended consequences, his fight to clean up the block evolves into a quest to cleanse his soul. The choices he makes cannot change the past and the secrets that haunt him, but will alter the future for himself, his family...and the last block in Harlem.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $1.99 if you buy this book.

224 pages. 4.1-star rating with 75 of 91 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer J Villasenor (JaeJay) says "The Last Block in Harlem was one of my favorite books of the summer. One of those reads that you pick up and 3 hours later you can't beleive so much time has passed by. There are so many stories interwoven and the book is so well written it makes you think you're sitting on the block watching the story unfold."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: The Devil of Nanking: A Novel* by *Mo Hayder*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $10.00)
*$1.99*


With the redolent atmosphere of Ian Rankin and the spine-chilling characters of Thomas Harris, Mo Hayder's The Devil of Nanking, takes the reader on an electrifying literary ride from the palatial apartments of yakuza kingpins to deep inside the secret history of one of the twentieth century's most brutal events: the Nanking Massacre.

A young Englishwoman obsessed with an indecipherable past, Grey comes to Tokyo seeking a lost piece of film footage of the notorious 1937 Nanking Massacre, footage some say never existed. Only one man can help Grey. A survivor of the massacre, he is now a visiting professor at a university in Tokyo. But he will have nothing to do with her.

So Grey accepts a job in an upmarket nightspot, where a certain gangster may be the key to gaining the professor's trust. An old man in a wheelchair surrounded by a terrifying entourage, the gangster is rumored to rely on a mysterious elixir for his continued health. Taut, gritty, sexy, and harrowing, The Devil of Nanking is an incomparable literary thriller set in one of the world's most fascinating cities-Tokyo-from an internationally best-selling author.

Features: text-to-speech, enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $6.45 if you buy this book.

380 pages. 4.0-star rating with 31 of 50 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer A Discerning Reader says "This was well worth reading. I miss Jack Cafferty, the detective who stars in her first two novels (Birdman and Treatment) but Mo Hayder is not an author to be ignored. Her works are shocking and unique, and they deserve attention from anyone with the courage to stomach their contents."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Pocket-47 (A Nicholas Colt Thriller)* by *Jude Hardin*
(Reduced 80% from yesterday's price of $4.99)
*$0.99*


Fifteen-year-old Brittney Ryan has taken to the streets. Leitha, her older sister and legal guardian, hires private investigator Nicholas Colt to find her and bring her home. Piece of cake, Colt thinks. With Brittney's forbidden boyfriend's address in hand, he plans to make a surprise visit and put this one in the scrapbook.

But something more sinister is behind Brittney's disappearance, and Colt soon finds himself in an ever-widening maze of deceit, betrayal, and murder. When Colt learns what the mysterious phrase Pocket-47 means, he is haunted even more by the plane crash that killed his family and rock band twenty years ago-a crash he now realizes might not have been an accident.

Determined to save Brittney, Colt struggles to untangle the threads of his own tortured past. Unfortunately, one of the most heinous and violent criminals in modern history has other ideas.

Features: text-to-speech, lending, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync for Voice: Audiobook available for $9.45 if you buy this book.

236 pages. 4.2-star rating with 46 of 57 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer LouRobb1960 says "I'm a skeptic. I always will be. And so I started reading this book written by a first time author with a wary eye but quickly became wrapped up in both the story line and the characterization. The author has created a main character who is flawed and believable along with well drawn secondary characters and puts them in a situation which is slightly improbable but highly entertaining. I look forward reading more from Nicholas Colt."

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Terminal Value* by *Thomas Waite*
(Reduced 83% from yesterday's price of $5.99)
*$0.99*


_"Be careful what you wish for."_ That's a warning Dylan Johnson should have listened to. When his mobile computing firm is bought out by Mantric Technology, a red-hot company about to go public, it seems like a dream come true for the young entrepreneur and his partners. But the closer they get to payout, the more uncertain Dylan becomes.Something doesn't feel right. When one of his colleagues is found dead on what should have been their night of triumph, Dylan is determined to find out what happened. But asking questions plunges him into a web of digital deceit and betrayal that will shake everything he thought he knew&#8230;"I believe with time he will be called the John Grisham of the murderous technology novels. This is an excellent beginning to, what I hope is, a long writing career for Mr. Waite." -Literary R & R "*Terminal Value* is to the corporate world what John Grisham's* The Firm* is to lawyering: a taut, fast, relentless thriller. A most impressive debut novel." -Jim Champy, co-author of _Reengineering the Corporation_ and author of _Outsmart!_

Features: lending, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

4.8-star rating with 40 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Carmen Hudson says "Terminal Value was one of my favorite reads of the year! Entertaining and fast-paced. I enjoyed reading a mystery that took place inside a familiar setting; if you have worked for a small company or a startup you will recognize some of the characters and idiosyncrasies that accompany working in a contained environment. The author aptly conveyed the fears and apprehension that occurs when a bigger company acquires a smaller company, and the novel did a great job of exploring what happens when we remain friends/go into business with our college buddies. I enjoyed this novel because it successfully integrated the everyday use of technology -- I'd like to read more like it!"

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, there are a whole mess of books available in today's Daily Deal at *$0.99 each*. I guess Amazon figured since it's the end of the world, they might as well have a whole bunch on sale! Over 75 books, across a range of genres.

Click here to go to the main page, where you'll see "the" Daily Deal link plus a Romance Daily Deal, a Sci Fi Daily Deal ($1.99) and the Kid's Daily Deal. But wait, there's more!

Click on the Daily Deal link and you'll see the aforementioned 75+ books...

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's almost too hard -- I like seeing just a few books to decide whether I want to buy. . . . .75 is too many!


----------



## drenee

Ok, I can't seem to find the link to the 75.  Help. 
deb


----------



## Chad Winters

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's almost too hard -- I like seeing just a few books to decide whether I want to buy. . . . .75 is too many!


And suddenly you spent $75 dollars on books you probably won't read and suddenly its not a great deal.....

ummm.....just sayin.....not that that happened to me......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Ok, I can't seem to find the link to the 75. Help.
> deb


I was only able to see the first 25 -- no way to go to later pages. . . . . . click the 'learn more' button under the top left section in the link Betsy gave.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Earlier I managed to get to a page with a bunch of the books showing, and categories at the top like "mysteries and thrillers" to see more. Alas, not a single title that intrigued me! Not that my stockpile of books isn't absurdly large already. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Lowcountry Bribe* by *C. Hope Clark*
(Reduced 85% from yesterday's price of $12.99)
*$1.99*


A killer wants to make certain she buys the farm. Threats, a missing boss, a very dead co-worker, a high-level investigation and a sinister hog farmer: Lowcountry Ag Department manager Carolina Slade is a bean-counting civil servant in hot water. Carolina Slade is a by-the-book county manager for the Department of Agriculture-a civil servant who coordinates federal loans for farmers in the coastal lowcountry of South Carolina. When one of her clients, a hog farmer named Jessie Rawlings, offers her a bribe, Slade reports Jessie to her superiors. The next thing she knows, she's besieged by Resident Agent-In-Charge Wayne Largo from the Feds' IG Office in Atlanta. He and his partner have come to investigate Slade's accusations, and if possible catch Jessie in the act of handing over money. However, the IG isn't telling Slade everything. The agents are also investigating the disappearance of Slade's boss the year before in connection to possible land fraud. And when the sting on Jessie goes bad, the case is put on hold and Wayne is called back to Atlanta, leaving Slade to fear not only for her life and job, but for her childrens' safety. Author C. Hope Clark, the granddaughter of a Mississippi cotton farmer, holds a B.S. in Agriculture from Clemson University and has 25 years' experience with the U. S. Department of Agriculture. Hope is married to a 30-year veteran of federal law enforcement, a Senior Special Agent, now a private investigator. They live in South Carolina, on the banks of Lake Murray. Hope is hard at work on the next novel in her Carolina Slade Mystery Series.

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled.

Whispersync: Audiobook available for $3.99 if you buy this book.

272 pages. 4.7-star rating with 156 of 159 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer Beda Kantarjian says "This is a page turner. The only page you hate to turn is the last. You know those novels that sag in the middle like a sway backed nag? This is not one of them. Action is packed in tighter than a hog sausage, every word there for a reason. The unusual occupation of Slade brings a new thriller heroine to the market. Loved"

For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Kid's Daily Deal, go here.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Anisa Claire West

Felicia Rogers said:


> I noticed this email this morning in my inbox. I almost "ran out" and bought the thing just because it was cheap! I don't need more temptation. My kindle already has about three pages of books that need to be read.
> 
> No more...


Felicia, your comment made me laugh out loud! Voracious readers like us can never have too many books...or can we?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog , here's today's KDD: Too Good To Be True* by *Benjamin Anastas*
(Reduced 87% from yesterday's price of $14.99)
*$1.99*


When he was three, in the early 1970s, Benjamin Anastas found himself in his mother's fringe-therapy group in Massachusetts, a sign around his neck: Too Good to Be True. The phrase haunted him through his life, even as he found the literary acclaim he sought after his 1999 novel, _An Underachiever's Diary_, had made the smart set take notice. _Too Good to Be True_ is his deeply moving memoir of fathers and sons, crushing debt and infidelity-and the first, cautious steps taken toward piecing a life back together.

"It took a long time for me to admit I had failed," Anastas begins. Broke, his promising literary career evaporated, he's hounded by debt collectors as he tries to repair a life ripped apart by the spectacular implosion of his marriage, which ended when his pregnant wife left him for another man. Had it all been too good to be true' Anastas's fierce love for his young son forces him to confront his own childhood, fraught with mental illness, divorce, and the fumes of hippiedom. His father's disdain for money might have been in line with the '70s zeitgeist-but what does it mean when you're dumping change into a Coinstar, trying to scrounge enough to buy your son a meal' Charged with rage and despair, humor and hope, this unforgettable book is about losing one's way and finding it again, and the redemptive power of art. 

Features: text-to-speech, X-ray enabled. Kindle Owner Lending library enabled.

195 pages. 3.5-star rating with 22 of 39 reviews four stars and above.

Amazon reviewer C. Dougherty says "With pain, love and connection Benjamin Anastas illuminates his tortured descent from fine young celebrated 'next best thing' author, through the panic of failing and the final stop as a man who counts change to go to the grocery store. Understanding his hubris, fear, youthful certainty and, always, love and connection for his child, he finds himself at this bottom. More humane, humble and wise he is prepared to accept complexity, let go of ego and hold on fiercely and with gratitude to his loved ones. It is a sad, thoughtful and ultimately hopeful memoir."

*For more Kindle Daily Deals, including a Romance, Sci Fi and Teen's Daily Deal*, go here. Click on the "Learn More" below each choice to go to the product page for that Deal.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1000858781

There are twenty Kindle books for two dollars each at the link above. I learned of this through an ad on my PW, but it doesn't seem to be one of the actual KSOs that require a special code or limit you to one book. None to my taste, but someone out there may eagerly grab 'em up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw....

Amazon has started having four daily deals instead of one; in addition to the traditional daily deal, there is now a romance, a sci-fi and a teen or kid's daily deal. Here are today's offerings (I think you'll be able to tell which is which, but from left to right they are the KDD, the romance, the sci-fi and the kid's deal):

($1.99) ($1.99) ($0.99) ($1.99)

Whispersync for voice editions are available for at least some of them.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Christmas from Amazon!!!

On the first day of Christmas, Amazon gave to me: one mega best seller, five Christmas romances, one Sci Fi thriller with vampires and two great children's books. 

Your megabest seller, _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_, for $1.99. If you haven't read this one yet, here's your chance! Loved this book.


Five Christmas-themed romances by Debbie Macomber, Sherryl Woods, Brenda Novak, RaeAnne Thayne, Susan Mallery for $1.99 each.

    

Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter for $1.99 History AND Vampires--what's not to love? 


Two bestselling youth books at $2.99 each:
 

I am soooo picking some of these up!

Merry Christmas!!!

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Betsy, I saw your post and realized that I still hadn't read the Dragon Tattoo book, even though I've been meaning to for a long time. I clicked "Buy," and Amazon informed me that I had purchased that book over two years ago. *Sigh* So many books, so little time.

So I bought two of the others you listed. Yeah, because I really need more books on my Kindle.

My name is Lynn, and I'm a Kindleholic.


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals are memoirs - and it's an interesting, odd mix too ...

*8 memoirs at $1.99 each:*
Let's Pretend This Never Happened: (A Mostly True Memoir) by Jenny Lawson
Seriously...I'm Kidding by Ellen DeGeneres
Waging Heavy Peace by Neil Young
How to Be a Woman by Caitlin Moran
Just Kids by Patti Smith
Until Tuesday: A Wounded Warrior and the Golden Retriever Who Saved Him by Luis Carlos Montalvan
Washington: A Life by Ron Chernow
Bad Habits: Confessions of a Recovering Catholic by Jenny McCarthy

*2 memoirs at $2.99 each:*
My Horizontal Life by Chelsea Handler
When We Were the Kennedys: A Memoir from Mexico, Maine by Monica Wood

*The Science Fiction Daily Deal* is The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood for $1.99

*The Romance Daily Dea*l is The Host: A Novel by Stephenie Meyer for $1.99

*The Kids' Daily Deal* is Diary of a Wimpy Kid, Book 1 by Jeff Kinney for $1.99


----------



## deckard

Who can't find something of interest in these?

I snagged the Washington biography.

Deckard


----------



## Meka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Christmas from Amazon!!!
> 
> On the first day of Christmas, Amazon gave to me: one mega best seller, five Christmas romances, one Sci Fi thriller with vampires and two great children's books.
> 
> Your megabest seller, _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_, for $1.99. If you haven't read this one yet, here's your chance! Loved this book.
> 
> 
> Five Christmas-themed romances by Debbie Macomber, Sherryl Woods, Brenda Novak, RaeAnne Thayne, Susan Mallery for $1.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter for $1.99 History AND Vampires--what's not to love?
> 
> 
> Two bestselling youth books at $2.99 each:
> 
> 
> I am soooo picking some of these up!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Betsy


I picked up The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, it better be good Betsy! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamerfan

I have been waiting to read Waging Heavy Peace, but the price was a little high for me when it came out. I thought give it six months or so and maybe they'd knock a few bucks off it. Got it this morning for $1.99. Merry (belated) Christmas!


----------



## mooshie78

Grabbed the Neil Young and Washington biographies.  Like hamerfan, I"d been waiting for a deal on the first.  Hopefully they have a deal on the new Pete Townsend bio some time too!


----------



## kindlequeen

I loved "Let's Pretend This Never Happened."  I am a HUGE fan of Jenny Lawson's blog (the bloggess) and what she's done to 'normalize' depression and let many women know they're not alone.  

A little irked that I paid $8 for "A Handmaid's Tale" on Dec 5!  And I didn't even like the book that much (to be fair it was really hyped up on here).

Swayed to buy Neil Young's book now but on the fence since he lives near my mom and her neighbor is good friends with his wife.  I really like his music!


----------



## D/W

Gold Box Deal of the Day: $1.99 Kindle Romances



> December 27, 2012: Today only, 20 best-selling adult and teen romances from Harlequin--including books by Linda Lael Miller, Sherryl Woods, Heather Graham, and more--are just $1.99 each (up to 87% off). Kindle Daily Deals goes live at approximately 12:00 a.m., Pacific time. Individual Daily Deal titles may have additional territory restrictions, and not all deals are available in all territories.


----------



## Geoffrey

*Today's KDD is a Fantasy selection plus 20 adult and teen romances*

*Fantasy Selection for $1.99*
Touch of Power (Healer) by Maria V. Snyder



*Teen Romance Selections for $1.99*
The Iron King (Harlequin Teen)by Julie Kagawa
The Goddess Test (Harlequin Teen) by Aimée Carter
Pushing the Limits (Harlequin Teen) by Katie McGarry
The Immortal Rules (Blood of Eden) by Julie Kagawa
Speechless (Harlequin Teen) by Hannah Harrington

    

*Romance Selections for $1.99*
Risky Business by Nora Roberts
Big Sky Mountain (Hqn) by Linda Lael Miller
Catching Fireflies (The Sweet Magnolias) by Sherryl Woods
All He Ever Needed (The Kowalskis) by Shannon Stacey
Wicked Nights (Hqn) bu Gena Showalter
The Unholy (Krewe of Hunters) by Heather Graham
Playing Dirty (Hqn) by Susan Andersen
Undone by Her Tender Touch (Harlequin Desire) by Maya Banks
Within Reach (Harlequin Super Romance) by Sarah Mayberry
Real Men Will (Hqn) by Victoria Dahl
Lakeside Cottage (The Lakeshore Chronicles) by Susan Wiggs
The Wrangler (Hqn) by Lindsay McKenna
Secrets of the Lost Summer (A Swift River Valley Novel) by Carla Neggers
Dreams of Forever: Seduction, Westmoreland Style\Spencer's Forbidden Passion (Arabesque) by Brenda Jackson
Forever Buckhorn: Gabe\Jordan (Buckhorn Brothers) by Lori Foster


----------



## neaughea

Ok, I'm going to give it a go! I picked up Touch of Power (Healer) by Maria V. Snyder


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for doing these the last couple days, Geoffrey! Lots of books on the KDD these days!

*Today's KDD is a Sci Fi selection (can you say Stephen King?) plus another sci-fi, a romance and 11 Kids books*


*Kindle Daily Deal*
Under the Dome

 
for $1.99 *Romance Deal *
These Old Shades

 
for $1.99 *Sci Fi Deal *
Odd Thomas

 
for $1.99

*Kids Deal for $1.99 each*

   

   

  

Judy Moody 
Judy Moody Gets Famous 
Judy Moody Saves the World 
Judy Moody Predicts the Future 
Judy Moody, MD: The Doctor is In 
Judy Moody Declares Independence 
Judy Moody: Around the World in 8 1/2 Days 
Judy Moody Goes to College 
Judy Moody, Girl Detective 
Judy Moody and the Not Bummer Summer
Judy Moody and the Bad Luck Charm

The Judy Moody series is shown in series order (Amazon's list is NOT in series order, but the product description gives each book's place in the order). The product description shows these as suitable for 1-3rd grade.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Some good ones today and in this months under $3.99 sale. 

Grabbed Under the Dome and also 11/23/63 for $3.99. 

Then grabbed Mystic River by Dennis Lehane and Agincourt by Bernard Cornwell. All were $1.99-2.99.


----------



## Geoffrey

Are you ready to throw alll your money at Amazon?

*Today's Kindle Daily Daily Deal includes 233 books* - over 100 of which are non-fiction - and all for $1.99 a pop.

Hurray!!! Here are some samples to get your ready to start digging through this wonderful pile of books. I was good and made myself stop after 8 ...


[size=14pt]#1Mudbound, by Hillary JordanIn Jordan's prize-winning debut, prejudice takes many forms, both subtle and brutal. It is 1946, and city-bred Laura McAllan is trying to raise her children on her husband's Mississippi Delta farm ...[size=14pt]#2The Jew Store, by Stella SubermanThe Bronsons were the first Jews to ever live in the small town of Concordia, Tennessee-a town consisting of one main street, one bank, one drugstore, one picture show, one feed and seed, one hardware...[size=14pt]#3The Mother-in-Law Diaries: A Novel, by Carol DawsonMuch to the surprise of his mother, Lulu Penfield's first-born son has gotten married. It's not that she minds; she's fairly sure that he's made a good choice. What's really eating at her is the reali...[size=14pt]#4Boulevard, by Jim GrimsleyNewell never really belonged in Pastel, Alabama. Ready for a change, he buys a one-way ticket to New Orleans. The year is 1978 and the rambunctious city beckons with its famous promise of bright light...[size=14pt]#5Tab Hunter Confidential: The Making of a Movie Star, by Tab HunterWelcome to Hollywood, circa 1950, the end of the Golden Age. A remarkably handsome young boy, still a teenager, gets "discovered by a big-time movie agent. Because when he takes his shirt off young he...[size=14pt]#6Peep Show, by Joshua BraffDavid Arbus will be graduating from high school in the spring of 1975. His divorced parents offer two options: embrace his mother's Hasidic sect or go into his father's line of work, running a por...[size=14pt]#7What You See in the Dark, by Manuel MunozThe long-awaited first novel by the award-winning author of two impressive story collections explores the sinister side of desire in Bakersfield, California, circa 1959, when a famous director arrives...[size=14pt]#8The Puzzle King, by Betsy CarterHere's a memorable tale of two unlikely heroes: the lively, beautiful Flora and her husband, the brooding, studious Simon, two immigrants, both sent to America by their families to find a better life...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It almost seems like they're clearing out inventory as it's the end of the year!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I had to get these three:
  

You can't say I only buy one genre....



Betsy


----------



## telracs

thanks betsy... i'd convinced myself not to buy


but now i had to.

actually, i bought 1/2 dozen new books....
but only one starts with an A, so I'm okay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tipsy telstar said:


> thanks betsy... i'd convinced myself not to buy
> 
> 
> but now i had to.
> 
> actually, i bought 1/2 dozen new books....
> but only one starts with an A, so I'm okay.


 

I had to see it after seeing the memorial to the Finnish war dead from the Winter War...I have pictures somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I bought about half a dozen books, including two of Betsy's choices.  After confirming it was not a natural history book, I passed on the one about snail sounds!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I bought about half a dozen books, including two of Betsy's choices. After confirming it was not a natural history book, I passed on the one about snail sounds!


What can I say? It was quirky and I like snails....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

It is hard to not find something to read from among 233 offerings.


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> It is hard to not find something to read from among 233 offerings.


sigh.... i've bought a dozen books today....

i shouldn't look at amazon when i'm fighting a cold.


----------



## telracs

well, i made it through all 15 pages and bought 21 books.....


----------



## wholesalestunna

Today's deal is pretty impressive too.. Especially if you like The Righteous series or James Bond.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you blow all your book money in yesterday's mega-sale? Too bad, 'cause there's a bunch of good stuff again today....

*Today's Kindle Daily Daily Deal* - includes 50 mysteries and thrillers at $1.99 or less, along with a sci fi & fantasty deal, Evan Currie's Odyssey One series, for $1.99 and a romance deal by Delle Jacobs and a Teens deal by Jessica Park for $0.99 each.

    

The mysteries include works by Ian Fleming, Barry Eisler and *KB's own Michael Wallace and Barbra Annino*. Woohoo, I hadn't picked up the latest in Michael's series.

   

And, I had somehow overlooked Barbra's Stacy Justice series. I love the idea of a mystery-solving witch!
  

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Patrick C. Greene

Ooo I got a sample of OPAL FIRE until I get some more $$$ (later today hopefully). I love a good witchy series 

Jennifer


----------



## crebel

I already got 2 mysteries this morning.  Be careful, though, in the mystery section that are still a couple of books that are coming up at $3.99 - still a bargain, but not $1.99 or less.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> I already got 2 mysteries this morning. Be careful, though, in the mystery section that are still a couple of books that are coming up at $3.99 - still a bargain, but not $1.99 or less.


Which books, Chris? I'll report them to Amazon as their intro is quite clear on the price...

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which books, Chris? I'll report them to Amazon as their intro is quite clear on the price...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I went back to double check - Stirred by Konrath and Shop Till You Drop Dead by Carol Culver are both listed at $3.99 and do come up that way when you click through to the book page.

I thought it might be because I already had the Konrath book and it could have been locked in at the price I purchased, but I haven't bought the Culver book (yet).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Betsy, I went back to double check - Stirred by Konrath and Shop Till You Drop Dead by Carol Culver are both listed at $3.99 and do come up that way when you click through to the book page.
> 
> I thought it might be because I already had the Konrath book and it could have been locked in at the price I purchased, but I haven't bought the Culver book (yet).


No, they're showing that way for me, too. I've reported them to Amazon using the Help contact form. We'll check back later today to see if they've been removed or adjusted....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I bought all of the James Bond books. I wanted them when they first came out in October, but I think they were $7.99. 

I also picked up 4 books yesterday. They really need to stop with these mega daily deals. I'm going broke.


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, they're showing that way for me, too. I've reported them to Amazon using the Help contact form. We'll check back later today to see if they've been removed or adjusted....
> 
> Betsy


All the books are now showing at $1.99 or less! I added the Culver book to my ever-growing tbr pile.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I bought some more today.


----------



## BTackitt

Luvmy4brats said:


> I bought all of the James Bond books. I wanted them when they first came out in October, but I think they were $7.99.


Same here.. Bought them all for my dad. He will be so happy.


----------



## BTackitt

To go along with all the Bond love, 
This is $6.99 until 1/6/2013


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> All the books are now showing at $1.99 or less! I added the Culver book to my ever-growing tbr pile.


Great!!! Thanks for pointing that out!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deals include Amazon Best Book of 2011, a Romance, a Sci Fi and a Teens' Deal:


The Art of Fielding
$1.99
333 OF 560 reviews, four stars and above for a 3.6 out of 5 average.
_Our Best Book of 2011, Chad Harbach's fiction debut is a masterfully paced narrative that explores relationships and the unpredictable forces that complicate them._
On the Island
$1.99
1520 of 1682 reviews, four stars and above for a 4.6 out of 5 average.
_Stranded on a deserted island, Anna and TJ--two very different people at different stages of their lives--find a love that even hard-to-please romance fans will fall for._
The Eyre Affair: A Thursday Next Novel
$2.99
349 of 453 reviews four stars and above, average rating 4.1 out of 5
_Fans of Douglas Adams and P. G. Wodehouse will love the first book in this popular series featuring detective Thursday Next and her adventures in an alternate reality._
 
Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children
$1.99
898 out of 1195 reviews four stars and above, average rating 4.1 out of 5.
_An Amazon Best of the Month Book from June, 2011, this spine-tingling fantasy illustrated with haunting vintage photography will delight teens, adults, and adventure fans of any age._

Happy Reading!


----------



## Geoffrey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children
> $1.99
> 898 out of 1195 reviews four stars and above, average rating 4.1 out of 5.
> _An Amazon Best of the Month Book from June, 2011, this spine-tingling fantasy illustrated with haunting vintage photography will delight teens, adults, and adventure fans of any age._
> 
> Happy Reading!


I have been looking at this book forever and just never picked it up. Just rectified that situation.


----------



## sebat

Geoffrey said:


> I have been looking at this book forever and just never picked it up. Just rectified that situation.


I picked it up the last time it was on special and loved it!


----------



## mooshie78

Grabbed The Art of Fielding as I've heard good things about it.

Building up a nice to be read pile with some good sales on books I've had on my mental "but and read when it hit's a good price" finally going cheap on daily and other sales.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deals have some great books! Three books for foodies at $2.99, a highly-rated romance for $0.99, a post-apocolyptic series, and the first book in a teen series perfect for Hunger Game fans, both for $1.99 each!


 Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain - $2.99

Kitchen Confidential reveals what Bourdain calls "twenty-five years of sex, drugs, bad behavior and haute cuisine." Last summer, The New Yorker published Chef Bourdains shocking, "Dont Eat Before Reading This." Bourdain spared no ones appetite when he told all about what happens behind the kitchen door. Bourdain uses the same "take-no-prisoners" attitude in his deliciously funny and shockingly delectable book, sure to delight gourmands and philistines alike. 716 out of 873 reviews are four stars and above.

Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Lending and X-Ray enabled.
 The Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollan - $2.99

Today, buffeted by one food fad after another, America is suffering from what can only be described as a national eating disorder. Will it be fast food tonight, or something organic? Or perhaps something we grew ourselves? The question of what to have for dinner has confronted us since man discovered fire. But as Michael Pollan explains in this revolutionary book, how we answer it now, as the dawn of the twenty-first century, may determine our survival as a species. Packed with profound surprises, The Omnivore's Dilemma is changing the way Americans thing about the politics, perils, and pleasures of eating. 669 of 776 reviews are four stars and above.

Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Audiobook available for $4.95 when you purchase this e-book.
  A History of the World in Six Glasses

$2.99

Publisher Weekly: "Standage starts with a bold hypothesis - that each epoch, from the Stone Age to the present, has had its signature beverage - and takes readers on an extraordinary trip through world history. The Economist's technology editor has the ability to connect the smallest detail to the big picture and a knack for summarizing vast concepts in a few sentences. In and around these grand ideas, Standage tucks some wonderful tidbits - on the antibacterial qualities of tea, Mecca's coffee trials in 1511, Visigoth penalties for destroying vineyards -- ending with a delightful appendix suggesting ways readers can sample ancient beverages." 120 of 137 reviews four stars and above.

Lending and X-Ray enabled. Audiobook available for $9.95 with purchase of this e-book.
 Starry Montana Sky by Debra Holland

$0.99

Since her husband's death, Samantha Sawyers Rodrigues and her son have been little more than prisoners on her father-in-law's estate in 1890s Argentina. Now, thanks to her late uncle, she has an inheritance--a Montana ranch that she plans to transform into a sanctuary for orpahned boys while raising her family's miniature horses.

Kindle Owners' Lending Library. Text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending enabled. Audiobook available for $1.99 when you purchase this e-book. Yesterday's Gone, Season One by Sean Platt and David Wright

$1.99

On October 15 at 2:15 am, everyone on Earth vanished. Well, almost everyone....

313 of 333 reviews are four stars and above.

Kindle Owners Lending Library, Text-to-speech, Lending and X-Ray enabled.

  The Maze Runner by James Dashner

$1.99

Thomas wakes up in an elevator, remembering nothing but his own name. He emerges into a world of about 60 teen boys who have learned to survive in a completely enclosed environment, subsisting on their own agriculture and supplies from below. A new boy arrives every 30 days. The original group has been in "the glade" for two years, trying to find a way to escape through a maze that surrounds their living space. They have begun to give up hope. Then a comatose girl arrives with a strange note, and their world begins to change. 509 of 683 reviews four stars and above.

Lending and X-ray enabled. Audiobook available for $3.95 with purchase of this e-book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Looks like I bought the first book back on March 8 for a quarter!


----------



## deckard

> A History of the World in Six Glasses
> 
> $2.99
> 
> Publisher Weekly: "Standage starts with a bold hypothesis - that each epoch, from the Stone Age to the present, has had its signature beverage - and takes readers on an extraordinary trip through world history. The Economist's technology editor has the ability to connect the smallest detail to the big picture and a knack for summarizing vast concepts in a few sentences. In and around these grand ideas, Standage tucks some wonderful tidbits - on the antibacterial qualities of tea, Mecca's coffee trials in 1511, Visigoth penalties for destroying vineyards -- ending with a delightful appendix suggesting ways readers can sample ancient beverages." 120 of 137 reviews four stars and above.
> 
> Lending and X-Ray enabled. Audiobook available for $9.95 with purchase of this e-book.


I bought this back in August for $1.99. Interesting book.

Deckard


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Six Glasses book has been a KDD before. I bought it, and highly recommend it.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Six Glasses book has been a KDD before. I bought it, and highly recommend it.


i remembered you liked it, so i picked it up. and i've been wanting omnivore's dilemma for ages, so i got that too. not that either one will be read any time soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal includes a memoir, a paranormal romance, post-apocalyptic sci-fi and a kids' daily deal about a princess.


 Man's Search for Meaning - $1.99
Between 1942 and 1945 Frankl labored in four different camps, including Auschwitz, while his parents, brother, and pregnant wife perished. Based on his own experience and the experiences of others he treated later in his practice, Frankl argues that we cannot avoid suffering but we can choose how to cope with it, find meaning in it, and move forward with renewed purpose. Frankl's theory-known as logotherapy, from the Greek word logos ("meaning")-holds that our primary drive in life is not pleasure, as Freud maintained, but the discovery and pursuit of what we personally find meaningful. 185 pages. Text-to-speech enabled.  Soul Seducer - $0.99
She has spent her entire life fighting death. Now she's falling in love with him. . . .

Audra Grayson became a nurse in order to help save lives. But one night after a brutal beating, she almost loses her own. The near-death experience opens a door between the world of the living and the world beyond. Two Grim Reapers invade her life. One is charming, with the angelic blonde looks of a saint and the black soul of a psychopath. The other is dark, dangerously attractive and, in spite of her distaste for his reaper duties, she finds herself inexplicably drawn to him.

When Audra's patients begin to die unexpectedly and her loved ones are threatened, she will risk her life-even her soul-to save them. But can she risk her heart to an inhuman being whose very purpose is to take those she is trying to save? 260 pages. Text-to-speech and lending enabled.  Deviants (The Dust Chronicles) - $1.99
In a post-apocalyptic world, where the earth is buried by asteroid dust that's mutated the DNA of some humans, orphaned, sixteen-year-old Glory must hide and protect her younger brother. If their Deviant abilities are discovered, they'll be expunged-kicked out of the dome to be tortured and killed by the Shredders. Glory would give anything to get rid of her unique ability to kill with her emotions, especially when Cal, the boy she's always liked, becomes a spy for the authorities. But when her brother is discovered, and she learns their father, who was expunged for killing their mother, is still alive, she must escape the domed city that's been her entire world.

Outside in the ruins, they're pursued by the authorities and by sadistic, scab-covered Shredders who are addicted to the lethal-to-humans dust now covering the planet. Glory's quests to transport herself and her brother to safety make up the thrilling and fascinating first volume of The Dust Chronicles. 320 pages. Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending enabled. Whispersync for voice: Audiobook available for $1.99 with purchase of e-book.
  
There Was an Odd Princess Who Swallowed a Pea - $1.99
There was an odd princess who swallowed a pea, a slipper, a crown, a rose, a queen, and even more! Will this odd princess live happily ever after? Illustrations rendered digitally by Lee Calderon show Princess's belly growing and growing as she eats a host of royal possessions in this zany adaptation of the popular children's song. 32 pages. Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Lending enabled.

This book features Kindle Text Pop-Up for reading text over vivid, full-color images when using Kindle Fire or select Kindle Reading Apps.


Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals ...


*Kindle Daily Deal**$1.99* - The Color Purple

Celie has grown up in rural Georgia, navigating a childhood of ceaseless abuse. Not only is she poor and despised by the society around her, she's badly treated by her family. As a teenager she begins writing letters directly to God in an attempt to transcend a life that often seems too much to bear. Her letters span twenty years and record a journey of self-discovery and empowerment through the guiding light of a few strong women and her own implacable will to find harmony with herself and her home. 
The Color Purple's deeply inspirational narrative, coupled with Walker's prodigious talent as a stylist and storyteller, have made the novel a contemporary classic of American letters. 
*
Daily Romance Deal**$1.99* - Yesterday's News

Agnes has most things in life: a job at a fancy restaurant, a boyfriend who loves her, and a best friend whom she knows inside out. Or does she? All of a sudden things begin to crumble, one by one, and soon nothing is as it was. Her boyfriend leaves her for a big busted singer, and she is fired by the sexist and abusive owner of the restaurant where she works. She gambles everything she has on the success of a newly opened restaurant, but the road to the glowing review which will open the door to fame and fortune has, to say the least, unexpected twists and turns. 
In Yesterday's News Kajsa Ingemarsson's comic talent comes into its own. The book is one of the greatest bestsellers of all time in Sweden with more than 800,000 copies sold. Juicy and satisfying, Yesterday's News is a story about daring and winning and about faith in yourself, a feelgood novel sure to please anyone looking for the antithesis to Stieg Larsson.*
Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal**$1.99* - Hawk of May (Down the Long Way 1)

Legends sing of Sir Gawain, one of the most respected warriors of King Arthur's reign and one of the greatest champions of all time. But this is not that story. This is the story of Gwalchmai, middle son of the beautiful, infinitely evil sorceress Morgawse, and gifted student of her dark magical arts. A story of an uncertain man, doubting his ability to follow his elder brother's warrior prowess and seeking to find his own identity by bonding with his frightening and powerful mother. Disappointed in himself and despised by his father, Gwalchmai sets out on a journey that will lead him to the brink of darkness...

A tale of loss, redemption, and adventure, Hawk of May brings new depth and understanding to Sir Gawain, the legend of King Arthur, and the impact of choices made-and the consequences that follow.*
Daily Teen Deal**$0.99* - Obsidian (A Lux Novel)

When seventeen-year-old Katy Swartz moved to West Virginia right before her senior year, she'd pretty much resigned herself to thick accents, dodgy internet access, and a whole lot of boring, but then she spotted her hot neighbor, with his looming height and eerie green eyes. Things were looking up&#8230;until he opened his mouth. Daemon Black is infuriating. Arrogant. Stab-worthy. It's hate at first sight, but when a stranger attacks her and Daemon literally freezes time with a wave of his hand, well, something&#8230;unexpected happens. The hot guy next door? Well, he's an alien. Turns out that Daemon and his sister have a galaxy of enemies wanting to steal their abilities and Katy is caught in the crosshairs. Daemon's touch has lit her up like the Vegas Strip and the only way she's getting out of this alive is by sticking close to him until her alien mojo fades. That is if she doesn't kill him first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a paranormal romantic thriller, a fairy tale and a kid's deal about a princess...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Devil's Waters - *$1.99*

A giant freighter in the Gulf of Aden holds secret cargo that could bring down the governments of four nations. When Somali pirates grab the ship, the order comes down: get the freighter back, at all costs.

Only one combat group is close enough to respond before the hijacked freighter reaches Somali waters: the elite US Air Force pararescue unit-the PJs-stationed in Djibouti. Though their mission is to save lives, and their oath is "That Others May Live," the PJs are battle-tested. The team doesn't hesitate because one of their own, Sgt. LB DiNardo, is already onboard the hijacked ship.

LB has three tasks: provide intel on the pirates, stay alive until the team arrives, and withstand the humiliation of breaking the PJs' cardinal rule: Never be the one who needs rescuing.

409 pages. Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Texting, X-Ray and Lending enabled.
*
Daily Romance Deal*  Of Eternal Life - *$0.99*

In the hidden basement lab of a military research facility in Needles, California, Eli Johnson jerks to consciousness. He is strapped to a stretcher and remembers nothing until he hears a voice he knows only as "The Tormentor." That's when it all comes back: he has been a prisoner in this lab for eight years. And he's about to die.

Abilene Miller, a newly minted doctor desperate to prove herself, snaps up the opportunity to work at a military hospital, but the reality of Needles proves to be vastly different from the pitch of the two recruiters. She spends her days running labs and wishing for things to be different.

When Abilene stumbles across Eli's body in a supply close, she definitely gets different. She's shocked when the dead man jerks back to life in her arms and infuriated when he kidnaps her. He thinks she's part of a conspiracy; she thinks he's insane.

Only together can they find out the truth-and brave the risks they run in loving each other.

198 pages. Text-to-speech and lending enabled.*
Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal*  The Woodcutter *by Kindleboards Member Kate Danley* - *$1.99*
Deep within the Wood, a young woman lies dead. Not a mark on her body. No trace of her murderer. Only her chipped glass slippers hint at her identity.

The Woodcutter, keeper of the peace between the Twelve Kingdoms of Man and the Realm of the Faerie, must find the maiden's killer before others share her fate. Guided by the wind and aided by three charmed axes won from the River God, the Woodcutter begins his hunt, searching for clues in the whispering dominions of the enchanted unknown.

But quickly he finds that one murdered maiden is not the only nefarious mystery afoot: one of Odin's hellhounds has escaped, a sinister mansion appears where it shouldn't, a pixie dust drug trade runs rampant, and more young girls go missing. Looming in the shadows is the malevolent, power-hungry queen, and she will stop at nothing to destroy the Twelve Kingdoms and annihilate the Royal Fae&#8230;unless the Woodcutter can outmaneuver her and save the gentle souls of the Wood.

Blending magic, heart-pounding suspense, and a dash of folklore, The Woodcutter is an extraordinary retelling of the realm of fairy tales.

346 pages. Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this ebook.
*
Daily Kid's Deal* 
Once Upon a Curse (Tales of the Frog Princess) - *$0.99*

Princess Emma is anxious to marry Eadric, but first she must undo the family curse that threatens to turn her into an evil hag after her upcoming 16th birthday. Using the magical powers she is still learning to control, she visits the long-ago era when the spell was cast in an attempt to discover how it can be broken. Grades 4-6.

225 pages. Lending and X-Ray enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.45 if you purchase this book.

The first book in this series is also available for $0.99 right now:


----------



## MichelleB675

Check your order histories, The Woodcutter was free in last January under a different ASIN


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> Check your order histories, The Woodcutter was free in last January under a different ASIN


Just to doublecheck, Michelle--is it the same author? The Kindle Store is currently showing three different books by that title...

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Kate is a KB author. She may have had it in Select at that point. I think I remember something about it getting picked up by an Amazon imprint house because she was excited they kept her cover.


----------



## intinst

The Woodcutter *by Kindleboards Member Kate Danley*

This is a very good book, I really enjoyed it. Great deal on it and the Audible version.


----------



## MichelleB675

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to doublecheck, Michelle--is it the same author? The Kindle Store is currently showing three different books by that title...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Betsy


Yep same author.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> Yep same author.


Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal*  Brideshead Revisited by Evelyn Waugh - *$1.99*

The wellsprings of desire and the impediments to love come brilliantly into focus in Evelyn Waugh's masterpiece-a novel that immerses us in the glittering and seductive world of English aristocracy in the waning days of the empire.

Through the story of Charles Ryder's entanglement with the Flytes, a great Catholic family, Evelyn Waugh charts the passing of the privileged world he knew in his own youth and vividly recalls the sensuous pleasures denied him by wartime austerities. At once romantic, sensuous, comic, and somber, Brideshead Revisited transcends Waugh's early satiric explorations and reveals him to be an elegiac, lyrical novelist of the utmost feeling and lucidity. 418 pages.

4.5 stars after 160 reviews. Whispersync for Voice audiobook edition available for $10.99 with purchase of ebook.

*Romance Daily Deal*  Wicked Intentions by Elizabeth Hoyt - *$1.99*

A MAN CONTROLLED BY HIS DESIRES . . . 
Infamous for his wild, sensual needs, Lazarus Huntington, Lord Caire, is searching for a savage killer in St. Giles, London's most notorious slum. Widowed Temperance Dews knows St. Giles like the back of her hand-she's spent a lifetime caring for its inhabitants at the foundling home her family established. Now that home is at risk . . .

A WOMAN HAUNTED BY HER PAST . . . 
Caire makes a simple offer-in return for Temperance's help navigating the perilous alleys of St. Giles, he will introduce her to London's high society so that she can find a benefactor for the home. But Temperance may not be the innocent she seems, and what begins as cold calculation soon falls prey to a passion that neither can control-one that may well destroy them both.

A BARGAIN NEITHER COULD REFUSE

417 pages. 4.1 stars with 89 reviews. X-ray enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook edition available for $12.95 with purchase of ebook.

*Science Fiction Daily Deal*  Riddley Walker (Expanded Edition) by Russell Hoban - *$2.79*

Riddley Walker is a brilliant, unique, completely realized work of fiction. One reads it again and again, discovering new wonders every time through. Set in a remote future in a post-nuclear holocaust England (Inland), Hoban has imagined a humanity regressed to an iron-age, semi-literate state-and invented a language to represent it. Riddley is at once the Huck Finn and the Stephen Dedalus of his culture-rebel, change agent, and artist. Read again or for the first time this masterpiece of 20th-century literature with new material by the author.

Russell Hoban (1925-2011) was the author of many extraordinary novels including Turtle Diary, Angelica Lost and Found and his masterpiece, Riddley Walker. He also wrote some classic books for children including The Mouse and his Child and the Frances books. Born in Lansdale, Pennsylvania, USA, he lived in London from 1969 until his death.

4.3 stars with 85 reviews. 254 pages. X-Ray and Text-to-speech enabled.
*Kids' Daily Deal*  Another Whole Nother Story by Dr. Cuthbert Soup - *$1.99*

The plan was simple. Ethan Cheeseman, along with his three smart, polite, and relatively odor-free children, would travel back in time to end an ancient family curse and save their mother. Now that the LVR (a super-secret time machine) is in working order, it should be easy peasy. Except they didn't account for one basic rule of science: Murphy's Law, where everything that possibly could go wrong, does. So the Cheeseman family finds themselves on another madcap adventure, this time through stormy seas and haunted castles. And though their narrator, Dr. Soup, has a ton of unsolicited advice to offer young readers, he doesn't have much to say to help the Cheesemans. Just this one thing: Good luck! Grade 3 and up. 301 pages.

4.7 stars with 35 reviews. Text-to-speech and lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook edition avialable for $9.95 with purchase of ebook. 

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Kindle Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal**Witches on Parole (WitchLight trilogy: Book 1) by KB Member Deb Geary (modwitch) - $0.99*

World-famous (and now retired) photographer Jenvieve Adams has a debt to repay - and a soft spot for modern witches who have lost their way. Or so she thinks, until they actually show up. 
Jennie is the newest guide for WitchLight, and her first two students are about to arrive. One is an obsessive psychologist with hidden layers under her repressed exterior. the other is a grown-up juvenile delinquent with a passion for words and a kick-*ss biscuit recipe. Can Jennie help unlock their hearts? 
The journey will involve (sometimes involuntary!) sisterhood, a little knitting, karaoke, a touch of magic, and one hopefully temporary belly tattoo.  
*Daily Romance Deal* 
*- by KB member SheaMcLeod**Kissed by Darkness (Book One of the sunwalker saga) -$ 0.99*

Three years ago, Morgan Bailey narrowly survived a vampire attack that left her with heightened senses, uncanny speed, and a new calling: supernatural bounty hunter. since that day, sexy, street-smart Morgan hasn't met a vampire she couldn't dust or a demon she couldn't kill until she's hired to hunt down a priceless amulet and the sunwalker who stole it. Sunwalkers powerful vampires immune to sunlight are notoriously difficult to find, let alone kill. still, a job's a job, and Morgan;s never been one to shy away from a challenge. so bring it on right?
But the sunwalker ends up tracking her down. And not only that, he turns out to be cunning, charming and undeniably gorgeous. Nevertheless, she can't ignore the destruction he is capable of: the sunwalker possesses an ancient secret which, if unleashed, could destroy the human world. Captivating and fantastical, Kissed by Darkness introduces a kick-*ss new heroine and an addictive new series for fans of urban fantasy.*Kissed by Fire (Book'two of the sunwalker saga)] - $ 0.99*

After what can only be described as a momentous year, vampire bounty hunter Morgan Bailey is looking forward to a nice, quiet birthday. But fate has other plans. Instead of gorging on cupcakes and enjoying a private party for two with her sexy new boyfriend, Morgan is hot on the trail of a sidhe a subspecies of fae who's run amok in Portland. But this is no ordinary fairy; he is as powerful as he is psychotic. And considering the supernatural nutjobs Morgan has dealt with in the time, that's saying something.
To take him down, Morgan forms an uneasy alliance with the Fairy Queen and embarks upon her most outrageous adventure yet. But in the midst of the chaos, Morgan realizes there is more to this sidhe than meets the eye. And if she fails, if he achieves his endgame, it will trigger devastation unlike anyone or anything, human or otherwise has ever seen.*Kissed by smoke (Book three of the sunwalker saga) - $ 0.99*

As a vampire bounty hunter, Morgan Bailey has seen her fair share of strange things. there was the time she got mixed up with a race of powerful immortals known as sunwalkers. then there was that time she hooked up with a gorgeous templar Knight. And oh yeah, she was also the one who uncovered the secrets of an Atlantean artifact that everyone was killing each other over. So she's confident there's no supernatural challenge she can t handle until now.
When a murder investigation leads Morgan to London, she encounters something she never expected to see: dragons. It seems they might not be so extinct after all. Her one chance of preventing certain carnage if the dragons are unleashed is to confront the truth about her own past, and about the Darkness growing inside of her. 
*Daily'science Fiction/Fantasy Deal**Apocalypse Z: the Beginning of the End - $1.99*

The dead rise - A mysterious incident in Russia, a blip buried in the news it's the only warning humanity receives that civilization will soon be destroyed by a single, voracious virus that creates monsters of men.

Humanity falls - A lawyer, still grieving over the death of his young wife, begins to write as a form of therapy. Bur he never expected that his anonymous blog would ultimately record humanity's last days.

The end of the world has begun - Governments scramble to stop the zombie virus, people panic, so-called safe Havens' are established, the world erupts into chaos; soon it's every man, woman, and child for themselves. Armed only with makeshift weapons and the will to live, a lone survivor will give mankind one last chance

*Daily Kid's Deal*
*The American Girl Collection - $1.99 each*
Meet Caroline (American Girls Collection)
Meet Julie (American Girls Collection)
Meet Samantha (American Girls Collection)
Meet Addy (American Girls Collection)
Meet Kit (American Girls Collection)
Meet Kirsten (American Girls Collection)
Meet Rebecca (American Girls Collection)
Meet Marie-Grace (American Girls Collection)
Meet Kaya (American Girls Collection)
Meet Cécile (American Girls Collection)
Meet Felicity (The American Girls Collection)
Meet Josefina (American Girls Collection)
Meet Molly (American Girls Collection)


----------



## BTackitt

Congratulations to Debora & Shea for getting Deal of the days!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Congratulations to Debora & Shea for getting Deal of the days!


BT, is Shea a member here? I'm not finding her...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deals:

A bestseller by Barbara Kingsolver, a romance by KB's own CJ Archer, Sci Fi by the most translated sci-fi author outside of the English language and an award-winning children's book by a Minnesota author (so I'm immediately biased. Have I mentioned lately that my mom was from Hibbing, Minnesota?):


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Poisonwood Bible *by Barbara Kingsolver - $1.99*

Barbara Kingsolver's ambitious novel dances between the dark comedy of human failings and the breathtaking possibilities of human hope

570 pages. 4.2 stars with 1632 reviews. Text-to-speech and X-Ray enabled. Whispersync for Voice Audiobook available for $3.95 with purchase of ebook.

*Romance Daily Deal* Her Secret Desire *by KB's Own CJ Archer - $0.99*

Funny, fast-paced, and with a deliciously dark edge, this historical romance offers a romp through Elizabethan England, where finding love is written in the stars.

316 pages. 4.3 stars with 28 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Text-to-speech, lending and X-Ray enabled. Whispersync for Voice Audiobook available for $1.99 with purchase of e-book.

*Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal* Return from the Stars *by Stanislaw Lem - $1.99*

From the most widely translated science-fiction author outside of the English language comes a novel that imagines Earth filled with medically neutralized humans.

256 pages. 4.4 stars after 15 reviews. Text-to-speech enabled.*Kids Daily Deal*  My Name is Not Easy *by Debby Dahl Edwards - $1.99*

Depicting the harsh reality of life in Alaska and told by five different narrators, this powerful story was a 2011 National Book Award Finalist in Young People's Literature.

259 pages. 4.4 stars with 32 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending enabled.

Happy reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal*  Dead in Red *by L.L. Barlett - $1.99*

Since the vicious mugging that changed his life, murder and mayhem follow Jeff Resnick, a down-and-out insurance investigator with unruly psychic powers, and the hero in this mesmerizing mystery. L.L. Bartlett is a favorite among our membership!

4.5 stars with 66 reviews. 280 pages. Text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending enabled.

Dead in Red is the second in the series. The first in the series is currently free:
Murder on The Mind (A Jeff Resnick Mystery)

*Romance Daily Deal*  Under the Moon * by Natalie J. Damschroder - $0.99*

Quinn Caldwell is the epitome of a modern goddess, her abilities restricted only by the phases of the moon. But someone has learned to drain a goddess of her powers, and Quinn is a target.

3.9 stars with 15 reviews. 352 pages. Text-to-speech enabled.*Sci Fi & Fantasy Daily Deal* 
*[tr][td] [/td][td]Technomancer by KB's own B.V. Larson - $1.99 

Quentin Draith wakes up in a sanatorium with no memory of who he is or how he was so badly injured. Soon he realizes that some truths are better off staying buried.

3.9 stars with 47 reviews. 369 pages. Text-to-speech, X-Ray and Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice Audiobook available for $1.99 with purchase of e-book.[/td][/tr][tr][td]Teen Daily Deal[/td][/tr][tr][td] [/td][td]Beta by Rachel Cohn - $2.99

Elysia serves the wealthy inhabitants of an island paradise, until she realizes that she is a "Defect," and that if any humans finds out, it will cost her her life.

3.7 stars with 34 reviews. 336 pages. Lending enabled.[/td][/tr]**

Happy reading!

Betsy*


----------



## BTackitt

OHH B.V. Larson was one of the first indies I read after getting my Kindle. Looks like he got picked up by Amazon's 47North imprint, cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deals (back in a minute with the deets!)


*Kindle Daily Deal*  In the Land of the Long White Cloud *by Sarah Lark - $1.99*

Set against the backdrop of colonial 19th-century New Zealand, In the Land of the Long White Cloud is a soaring saga of friendship, romance, and unforgettable adventure.

4.2 stars with 149 reviews. 666 pages. Kindle Owner's Lending Library.*Romance Daily Deals* One Hit Wonder *by Denyse Cohen - $0.99*

In her debut novel, Brazilian freelance graphic designer Denyse Cohen weaves a fiery contemporary romance between a wannabe rock star and his band's photographer.

4.2 stars with 22 reviews. 210 pages.*Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal*  Strangers in the Land (The Zombie Bible) *by Stant Litore - $1.99*

The poetic and reverent Zombie Bible continues with the tale of Devora, the navi ("prophet") who forges a difficult alliance to stave off the shuffling hordes.

4.3 stars with 21 reviews. 439 pages.*Kids' Daily Deal*  Duck! Rabbit *by Amy Krouse Rosenthal and Tom Lichtenheld - $1.99*

From the award-winning author of Little Pea comes a clever take on the age-old optical illusion. Is it a duck or a rabbit? (Grades K-2)

4.5 stars with 32 reviews. 40 pages.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a heartwarming story of growing up, a romance, a sci-fi and a kids' daily deal...all for $1.99!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Center of Everything by * Laura Moriarty - $1.99*

Laura Moriarty's debut novel is a simple story, but effectively told. Ten-year-old Evelyn Bucknow lives with her not very responsible young mother, Tina, on the outskirts of a small Kansas town. The Center of Everything follows a clean arc: How Evelyn, a gifted but poor student, negotiates the pitfalls of her background to become a college student. The book shows the scary tenuousness of poverty. When Tina's car breaks down, their life falls apart like a flimsy cardboard edifice. Evelyn can't get to school, Tina can't get to work, and unseemly relationships with men who own cars develop.

The novel's other theme is the importance of teaching; when one of her teachers tells her she's gifted, Evelyn's life is changed. "She takes off her glasses, still looking at me. I take off my glasses too, because for a moment I think she is going to place them on my eyes, the way you place a crown on someone's head when they become queen. Welcome to being smart." As she heads into adolescence, Evelyn sees her best friend fall in love and become pregnant, just as Tina did when she was a teenager. Evelyn resists these traps, not without some lovelorn, lonely moments. The Center of Everything careens dangerously near fingerwagging at times, but the book's salvation comes from unexpected quarters: Evelyn's mom Tina. At the outset, she seems beleaguered and lost, but as the book progresses she develops a wry resiliency. We get to watch Evelyn and Tina grow up together, and it's a rare sight. --Claire Dederer

358 pages. 4.3 stars after 149 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Aris Returns: A Vampire Love Story: An Infinity Diaries Novel by * Devin Morgan - $1.99*

Psychologist Sarah Hagan thought she had her life under control. She pulled herself together after a painful (and unexpected) divorce. She's currently dating a successful but neglectful attorney--a relationship that is adequate, if not totally satisfying. She has a few good friends, lives in a beautiful condo in the heart of Chicago, and loves her work as a therapist. From the outside, it looks like her life is almost perfect.

It only takes one patient -- a handsome younger man named Carlos who is on parole for car theft -- to put her well-ordered life into a tailspin. As she regresses him with hypnotherapy, she discovers an unusual presence. Is this some elaborate alter ego that Carlos has created or is something much stranger going on' In Sarah's attempt to help Carlos deal with his issues of anger and a troubled past, she is captivated by the persona she uncovers through hypnosis

Aris reveals that he is a vampire whose story begins in the time of Alexander the Great. His retelling of his lives, involvement and apparent demise in the court of Henry VIII keep her spellbound and hungry for more.

On top of grappling with a phantom vampire, Sarah begins to have the most disturbing (and sensual) dreams. They awake the emotion, passion and vulnerability that she thought she had buried for good. The dreams both terrify and excite her as she struggles to make sense out of her world turned upside down. Sarah genuinely cares about Carlos as a patient and wants to help him find his way to a better life, but he has brought chaos, confusion and danger into her neatly buttoned-up reality. And if that's not enough to deal with, she is inexplicably drawn to Aris in a way she can't begin to rationalize. Can Sarah possibly love this vampire "ghost" or will he destroy everything she treasures?

335 pages. 4.2 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Shambling Towards Hiroshima by * James Morrow - $1.99*

In the tradition of Godzilla as both a playful romp and a parable of the dawn of the nuclear era, this original satire blends the destruction of World War II with the halcyon pleasure of monster movies. In the summer of 1945 war is reigning in the Pacific Rim, while in the U.S., Syms Thorley continues his life as a B-movie actor. But the U.S. Navy would like to use Thorley in their top-secret Knickerbocker Project, putting the finishing touches on the ultimate biological weapon: a breed of gigantic, fire-breathing, mutant iguanas. Thorley is to don a rubber suit that will transform him into the merciless Gorgantis and star in a film that simulates the destruction of a miniature Japan-if the demonstration succeeds, the Japanese will surrender, sparing thousands of lives; if it fails, the mutant lizards will be unleashed. Godzilla devotees and history buffs alike will be fascinated by this conspiratorial secret history of a war, a weapon, and an unlikely hero who will have to give the most convincing performance of his life.

192 pages. 4.1 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Hug Time by * Patrick McDonnell - $*

There was once a kitten so filled with love he wanted to give the whole world a hug! And so Jules the kitten (also known in the Mutts cartoons as "Shtinky Puddin'") goes down the stairs to hug his friends, then all the birds in the park--and then he travels the world, hugging all those he meets! As Jules learns, a hug is the simplest--but kindest--gift we can give. And you can start giving right here, right now with the one who's closest to you. A joyous story about sharing love with a gently environmental theme.

48 pages. 4.9 stars after 32 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy, you have the same description for the last two books - I don't think 'Hugs' and 'Shambling Towards Hiroshima' are really about the same thing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good catch, Linda (and Ann, who reported it, too).

Interesting, there must be something in the blog tool...I'll fix the post and let Harvey know.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a collection of shorter works, a romance, a sci fi & fantasy deal and a kids' deal...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Fujisan by * Randy Taguchi - $1.99*

From acclaimed Japanese author Randy Taguchi come four unforgettable stories of redemption, discovery, loss, and remembrance anchored by one of the world's holiest peaks. Mount Fuji has been a source of spiritual inspiration since it was first ascended by a monk over a millennium ago. "Blue Summit" introduces a former cult member struggling to maintain his escape from a mountain monastery, seeking solace in the fluorescent lights of the convenience store he manages. In "Sea of Trees," three teenage boys who share a fascination with the metaphysical confront the startling realities of death and despair on their final adventure together before parting ways for different schools. "Jamila" chronicles a privileged young man's descent into disillusionment as he works with a compulsive hoarder to clear her mess. And in "Child of Light," a nurse struggles as she comes to terms with her role in the oft-brutal cycle of birth, life, and death. Throughout the stories, Mount Fuji stands sentinel even as it fades in and out of view-watching and remembering as it always has.

203 pages. 4.0 stars after 23 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Wanting Heart (Crimson Romance) by * Rionna Morgan - $0.99*

Katherine White, a barrel racer from Colorado, lives in a fast-paced world where rhinestones shine, hooves pound, and dreams come true. She plans on winning World Champion Barrel Racer and being with her friends until she graduates from college. She doesn't plan on the man who broke her heart strolling back into her life. She doesn't plan on finding solace in a charming stranger's smile or falling victim to his knife. Blake Spencer, the man who broke her heart, is all cowboy - from the hat on his head to the dust on his boots. He thought it'd be easy, coming back to town, bowing his head a little, saying he was sorry, and all would be forgiven. But what he didn't know, what he didn't plan on, was that the girl he thought he loved had become the woman he couldn't have. If he doesn't succeed in changing her mind, it won't only cost him Kate's love - it will cost Kate her life. Will Kate survive the stalking of a serial killer and find what her heart truly wants' Sensuality Level: Sensual

200 pages. 4.3 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* 100 Years of Vicissitude by * Andrez Bergen - $1.99*

"First up, a disclaimer. I suspect I am a dead man. I have meagre proof, no framed up certification, nothing to toss in a court of law as evidence of a rapid departure from the mortal coil. I recall a gun was involved, pressed up against my skull, and a loud explosion followed." Thus begins our narrator in a purgatorial tour through twentieth-century Japanese history, with a ghostly geisha who has seen it all as a guide and a corrupt millionaire as her reluctant companion. Thrown into the milieu are saké, B-29s, Lewis Carroll, Sir Thomas Malory, Melbourne, 'The Wizard of Oz', and a dirigible - along with the allusion that Red Riding Hood might just be involved.

269 pages. 4.9 stars after 11 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Old MacDonald Had a Dragon by * Ken Baker - $1.99*

Old MacDonald had a farm, E-I-E-I-O! And on that farm he had . . . a dragon' The animals aren't happy that there's a dragon on the farm. But Old MacDonald likes his dragon . . . until it starts swallowing up the animals! Can Old MacDonald save his farm before it's too late' Find out in this silly adaptation of the popular song. Christopher Santoro's brilliant artwork combines with Ken Baker's fun text for a story sure to tickle kids' funny bones.

32 pages. 4.5 stars after 36 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a family saga, a romance, a werewolf urban fantasy and a teen deal about the darker side of romance...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Mornings in Jenin: A Novel by * Susan Abulhawa - $1.99*

Mornings in Jenin is a multi-generational story about a Palestinian family. Forcibly removed from the olive-farming village of Ein Hod by the newly formed state of Israel in 1948, the Abulhejos are displaced to live in canvas tents in the Jenin refugee camp. We follow the Abulhejo family as they live through a half century of violent history. Amidst the loss and fear, hatred and pain, as their tents are replaced by more forebodingly permanent cinderblock huts, there is always the waiting, waiting to return to a lost home.The novel's voice is that of Amal, the granddaughter of the old village patriarch, a bright, sensitive girl who makes it out of the camps, only to return years later, to marry and bear a child.

Through her eyes, with her evolving vision, we get the story of her brothers, one who is kidnapped to be raised Jewish, one who will end with bombs strapped to his middle. But of the many interwoven stories, stretching backward and forward in time, none is more important than Amal's own. Her story is one of love and loss, of childhood and marriage and parenthood, and finally the need to share her history with her daughter, to preserve the greatest love she has.

Set against one of the twentieth century's most intractable political conflicts, Mornings in Jenin is a deeply human novel - a novel of history, identity, friendship, love, terrorism, surrender, courage, and hope. Its power forces us to take a fresh look at one of the defining conflicts of our lifetimes.

353 pages. 4.3 stars after 85 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Wicked One (The De Montforte Brothers) by * Danelle Harmon - $1.99*

The bluest of blood; the boldest of hearts; the de Montforte brothers will take your breath away." When the powerful Lucien de Montforte, the Duke of Blackheath, arrives home to find a dangerous and vengeful woman waiting for him in his bed with pistol in hand, the master manipulator never dreams that he has finally met his match. But thanks to his scheming family's successful attempts to force a wedding, the wicked and wily duke finds himself entangled in a web of his own making in this spectacular conclusion to Danelle Harmon's critically acclaimed de Montforte Brothers series!

384 pages. 4.5 stars after 68 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Full Blooded (Jessica McClain) by * Amanda Carlson - $1.99*

Strangely, no book description for this book on Amazon. This is from "Jen's" review: _If you're looking for a solid werewolf urban fantasy, look no further. Amanda Carlson delivers with this first full length installment in her new Jessica McClain series. It's got fantastic characters, hot sex and some awesome action sequences... not to mention good pacing and an interesting story.

Jessica was born as a daughter to the pack Alpha. But the thing is, there are no females born to werewolves. Her whole life, she has been met with suspicion and derision. Once she passed puberty without shifting, she thought she would live out her life as a human. She left the pack behind, starting a new life with a new name. Everything was going well, until her wolf decided it was time to surface._

346 pages. 4.4 stars after 700 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dreamland by * Sarah Dessen - $2.99*

Rogerson Biscoe, with his green eyes and dark curly hair, is absolutely seductive. Before long, sixteen-year-old Caitlin finds herself under his spell. And when he starts to abuse her, she finds she's in too deep to get herself out...

Strange, sleepy Rogerson, with his long brown dreads and brilliant green eyes, had seemed to Caitlin to be an open door. With him she could be anybody, not just the second-rate shadow of her older sister, Cass. But now she is drowning in the vacuum Cass left behind when she turned her back on her family's expectations by running off with a boyfriend. Caitlin wanders in a dream land of drugs and a nightmare of Rogerson's sudden fists, lost in her search for herself.

Why do so many girls allow themselves to get into abusive relationships--and what keeps them there? In this riveting novel, Sarah Dessen searches for understanding and answers. Caught in a trap that is baited with love and need, Caitlin must frantically manage her every action to avoid being hit by the hands that once seemed so gentle. All around her are women who care--best friends, mother, sister, mentor--but shame keeps her from confiding in any of them, especially Cass, her brilliant older sister, whose own flight from home had seemed to point the way.

Dessen has here created a subtle and compelling work of literature that goes far beyond the teen problem novel in a story rich with symbolism, dark scenes of paralyzing dread, quirky and memorable characters, and gleams of humor. With the consummate skill and psychological depth that brought her praise for Keeping the Moon, she explores the search for self-identity, the warmth of feminine friendships, and the destructive ways our society sets up young women for love gone wrong. (Ages 14 and older) --Patty Campbell

260 pages. 4.5 stars after 245 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.95 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include 2000 non-fictions, a Science Fiction, a Romance and a Teen selection...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Brain Rules: 12 Principles for Surviving and Thriving at Work, Home, and School by * John Medina - $1.99*

In _Brain Rules_, Dr. John Medina, a molecular biologist, shares his lifelong interest in how the brain sciences might influence the way we teach our children and the way we work. In each chapter, he describes a brain rule-what scientists know for sure about how our brains work-and then offers transformative ideas for our daily lives.
Medina's fascinating stories and infectious sense of humor breathe life into brain science. You'll learn why Michael Jordan was no good at baseball. You'll peer over a surgeon's shoulder as he proves that most of us have a Jennifer Aniston neuron. You'll meet a boy who has an amazing memory for music but can't tie his own shoes.
You will discover how:
* Every brain is wired differently
* Exercise improves cognition
* We are designed to never stop learning and exploring
* Memories are volatile
* Sleep is powerfully linked with the ability to learn
* Vision trumps all of the other senses
* Stress changes the way we learn
In the end, you'll understand how your brain really works-and how to get the most out of it.

322 pages. 45 stars after 291 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

In addition to this book, there are *2000 non-fiction books for students available for up to 80% off*


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Empire (Star Force Series) by * B. V. Larson - $1.99*

Kyle Riggs has been away from Earth for a long time&#8230;what's happening back home' In EMPIRE, the sixth book of the Star Force Series, the story moves in a new direction. Earth falls quiet, and the few reports coming out of the homeworld are increasingly strange. Isolated in the Eden system, Riggs realizes his enemies are forming an alliance against him. Crushed between two monstrous fleets, the last defenders of Star Force must forge their own alliance with the biotic aliens. But which alien race can Riggs truly trust' EMPIRE is a military science fiction novel by bestselling author B. V. Larson. EMPIRE is the longest book in the series, 116,000 words. (To find the first book in the series, search for SWARM, by B. V. Larson)

317 pages. 4.7 stars after 175 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Faerie by * Delle Jacobs - $.99*

Like her mother before her, Leonie of Bosewood carries Faerie blood in her veins, a secret she harbors to protect her own life. For although the people of eleventh-century England believe in magic, their ignorance and fear have made being different a very dangerous prospect. Caught between the human and Faerie worlds, yet belonging in neither, Leonie must guard her heart&#8230;no matter how strong the temptations. As the king's emissary, Philippe le Peregrine has watched Leonie mature from gangly girl to alluring woman. With each encounter, his attraction grows, but he knows a match between them can never be. For Philippe hides his own secret, one that has condemned him to a life of lonely celibacy for fear of harming the woman he loves. But when powerful forces prompt them to unite against a sorcerer intent on conquering the world, Leonie and Philippe realize that only together are they strong enough to combat the evil threatening to engulf them.

365 pages. 3.8 stars after 56 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Torn by * Stephanie Guerra - $1.99*

Stella Chavez is your classic good girl: straight As, clean-cut boyfriends, and soccer trophies. You'd never guess that Stella's dad was a drug addict who walked out when she was a kid. Or that inside, Stella wishes for something more. New girl Ruby Caroline seems like Stella's polar opposite: cursing, smoking, and teetering in sky-high heels. But with Ruby, Stella gets a taste of another world a world in which parents act like roommates, college men are way more interesting than high school boys, and there is nothing that shouldn't be tried once. It's not long before Stella finds herself torn: between the best friend she's ever had and the friends she's known forever, between her family and her own independence, between who she was and who she wants to be. But Ruby has a darker side, a side she doesn't show anyone not even Stella. As Stella watches her friend slowly unravel, she will have to search deep inside herself for the strength to be a true friend, even if it means committing the ultimate betrayal.

277 pages. 3.9 stars after 28 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I've already found a bunch of nonfiction that I would like; trying to restrain myself.
   

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I didn't even remember having it, but I purchased the Word Myths book a year and two days ago! On January 11, 2012, I got it for 99 cents.

As I usually do on these sort of events, I went berserk and bought too many books. In particular, my inner astronomy geek came out. Here are a couple that may interest someone who doesn't want to dig through all the pages of books:







(the last one a salute to my lifelong insomnia...For three bucks, I thought it was worth a read!)


----------



## Seleya

It is in situations like these that I regret moving my account to amazon.it... bet my bank account doesn't, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a Sigma Force novel by James Rollins, a romance by Grace Burrowes, a whimsical fantasy by Corwin Ericson and a fun kids' book by Ree Drummond.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Devil Colony: A Sigma Force Novel by * James Rollins - $1.99*

From New York Times bestselling author James Rollins comes a novel of boundless imagination and meticulous research, a book that dares to answer a frightening question at the heart of America: Could the founding of the United States be based on a fundamental lie? The shocking truth lies hidden within the ruins of an impossibility, a lost colony of the Americas vanished in time and cursed into oblivion. A place known only as The Devil Colony. Deep in the Rocky Mountains, a gruesome discovery--hundreds of mummified bodies--stirs international attention and fervent controversy. Despite doubts about the bodies' origins, the local Native American Heritage Commission lays claim to the prehistoric remains, along with the strange artifacts found in the same cavern: gold plates inscribed with an unfathomable script. During a riot at the dig site, an anthropologist dies horribly, burned to ashes in a fiery explosion in plain view of television cameras. All evidence points to a radical group of Native Americans, including one agitator, a teenage firebrand who escapes with a vital clue to the murder and calls on the one person who might help--her uncle, Painter Crowe, Director of Sigma Force. To protect his niece and uncover the truth, Painter will ignite a war among the nation's most powerful intelligence agencies. Yet an even greater threat looms as events in the Rocky Mountains have set in motion a frightening chain reaction, a geological meltdown that threatens the entire western half of the U.S. From the volcanic peaks of Iceland to the blistering deserts of the American Southwest, from the gold vaults of Fort Knox to the bubbling geysers of Yellowstone, Painter Crowe joins forces with Commander Gray Pierce to penetrate the shadowy heart of a dark cabal, one that has been manipulating American history since the founding of the thirteen colonies. But can Painter discover the truth--one that could topple governments--before it destroys all he holds dear?

499 pages. 4.0 stars after 5.0 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.

Another Sigma Force Novel, _The Black Order_ is on sale for $3.79 right now:
​

*Daily Romance Deal* The Soldier (The Duke's Obsession) by * Grace Burrowes - $1.99*

Grace Burrowes' searing debut, _The Heir_ captured awards, rave reviews, and a crusade of fans who can't stop talking about it. Here's the sequel, _The Soldier_

Even in the quiet countryside he can find no peace...

His idyllic estate is falling down from neglect and nightmares of war give him no rest. Then Devlin St. Just meets his new neighbor... With her confident manner hiding a devastating secret, his lovely neighbor commands all of his attention, and protecting Emmaline becomes Deviln's most urgent mission.

410 pages. 3.8 stars after 73 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

For those interested, here's a link to _The Heir_

​



*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* SWELL by * Corwin Ericson - $1.99*

Reminiscent of Christopher Moore's 'Fluke' and Neil Gaiman's 'American Gods,' this slightly fantastical tale is told from the perspective of ever reluctant Orange Whippey, the story of his involvement in the comically unnecessary Whale Network unfolds as rival whaling factions, Korean smugglers/ultra tourists/storytellers, and a privacy advocating talking head all do their best to keep him from doing what he would ultimately prefer to do: Nothing. Set on the tiny, fictional island of Bismuth, it moves at a languid pace as Orange is dragged, far too often, to writhing lagoons, rusted ship hulks, hellish saunas, and private islands, creating a subtly farcical, always absurd setting for numerous misadventures

395 pages. 4.1 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Charlie the Ranch Dog by * Ree Drummond - $1.99*

Meet Charlie. He's a ranch dog. Breakfast is his life, especially when bacon is involved. Charlie has dangly ears, floppy skin, and big fat paws. And he loves living in the country. That's because he works like a dog...fixing fences, gardening, and helping his family out on the range. Yep, it's all work, all the time for Charlie the ranch dog. In fact, he's probably working right now... Zzzzzzz.... A ranch dog's work is never done! Come along as Ree Drummond, The Pioneer Woman, introduces us to her beloved short-legged pioneer dog named Charlie.

Meet Charlie. He's a ranch dog. Breakfast is his life, especially when bacon is involved. Charlie has dangly ears, floppy skin, and big fat paws. And he loves living in the country. That's because he works like a dog...fixing fences, gardening, and helping his family out on the range. Yep, it's all work, all the time for Charlie the ranch dog. In fact, he's probably working right now... Zzzzzzz.... A ranch dog's work is never done! Come along as Ree Drummond, The Pioneer Woman, introduces us to her beloved short-legged pioneer dog named Charlie. *Ages 4 and up*

This one sounds and looks so good I'm tempted to get it for myself. I'm over 4. 

EDIT: Not available for eInk Kindles, sorry. 

40 pages. 4.7 stars after 91 reviews. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I've read most of James Rollins 'Sigma Force' novels - they're pretty good, though it does help slightly if you read them in order. They are stand-alone stories, but with the same characters, so it helps sometimes to know their history.

Worth a go at $1.99 though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And you can get a second one for $3.79; so that's two today for under $6 total.  A pretty good deal.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Interesting thing I have never seen on Amazon before.  I just tried to buy Charlie the Ranch Dog to read with my GS.

We have multiple kindles on the account a K1, 2 K2s, KK, 2 PWs and then a couple of phones, an Ipad, and the Cloud Reader is listed, but has never been used.

Every device except the "Androids" and the Cloud Reader are greyed out under the "deliver to" option.  Anyone know anything about some sort of restriction?  The book doesn't appear to be anything but an illustrated children's book - I have tons of them we read every day on one of the Kindles.

eta:  In continuing to look at this book, I do see a listing immediately below the book length that says "Available only for these devices" with a drop down menu that says:  

Kindle Fire 
Kindle Fire HD 
Kindle Cloud Reader 
Kindle for iPad 
Kindle for Android 

How disappointing to have a childrens Book of the Day deal in the Kindle Store that isn't available for Kindle e-readers!  I will be sending feedback to Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Interesting thing I have never seen on Amazon before. I just tried to buy Charlie the Ranch Dog to read with my GS.
> 
> We have multiple kindles on the account a K1, 2 K2s, KK, 2 PWs and then a couple of phones, an Ipad, and the Cloud Reader is listed, but has never been used.
> 
> Every device except the "Androids" and the Cloud Reader are greyed out under the "deliver to" option. Anyone know anything about some sort of restriction? The book doesn't appear to be anything but an illustrated children's book - I have tons of them we read every day on one of the Kindles.
> 
> eta: In continuing to look at this book, I do see a listing immediately below the book length that says "Available only for these devices" with a drop down menu that says:
> 
> Kindle Fire
> Kindle Fire HD
> Kindle Cloud Reader
> Kindle for iPad
> Kindle for Android
> 
> How disappointing to have a childrens Book of the Day deal in the Kindle Store that isn't available for Kindle e-readers! I will be sending feedback to Amazon.


Report it to Amazon. There is a feedback link on the book page -- scroll down. There were some romance titles earlier this month that had the same problem and it was apparently NOT intended by the publisher, but rather an Amazon glitch. Within a few hours of a bunch of us reporting, it was fixed.

eta: I just checked and it is, as you note, available for Fires, apparently it's just NOT available for eInk devices. I'm guessing because of illustrations. So this is a slightly different problem than the romance books which were ONLY available via clould reader. Still, I reported it as a problem.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Report it to Amazon. There is a feedback link on the book page -- scroll down. There were some romance titles earlier this month that had the same problem and it was apparently NOT intended by the publisher, but rather an Amazon glitch. Within a few hours of a bunch of us reporting, it was fixed.
> 
> eta: I just checked and it is, as you note, available for Fires, apparently it's just NOT available for eInk devices. I'm guessing because of illustrations. So this is a slightly different problem than the romance books which were ONLY available via clould reader. Still, I reported it as a problem.


Thanks, Ann. I did report via the feedback at the bottom of the book page and voiced my disappointment that a KBOTD was not available for *e-ink* Kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Apparently, it has special features that aren't available to eInk.  Some kind of text on top of image thing?  I haven't tried it.

It is available through the Cloud Reader--which every account has access to, though.  But you would have to do it from a computer.  

I'll have to remember to check on the Kids' books...sorry about that, Chris.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a Matthew Scudder mystery, a Sci Fi deal by a master, a romance set in the future and a thoughtful kids' deal exploring families...


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Drop of the Hard Stuff (Matthew Scudder) by * Lawrence Block - $1.99*

Facing his demons in his first year of sobriety, Matthew Scudder finds himself on the trail of a killer. When Scudder's childhood friend Jack Ellery is murdered, presumably while attempting to atone for past sins, Scudder reluctantly begins his own investigation, with just one lead: Ellery's Alcoholics Anonymous list of people he wronged. One of them may be a killer, but that's not necessarily Scudder's greatest danger. Immersing himself in Ellery's world may lead him right back to the bar stool.

In a novel widely celebrated by critics and readers, Lawrence Block circle back to how it all began, reestablishing the Matthew Scudder series as one of the pinnacles of American detective fiction.

336 pages. 4.0 stars after 75 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Smitten Image (Crimson Romance) by * Pam B. Morris - $0.99*

In high-speed, high-tech New Chicago, 2039, magic has gone viral. Lily Barnett, a brilliant but drifty artist wanders into a strange magic shop where she impulsively guzzles a love potion. Erratic and unpredictable powers awake inside her. Her houseplants turn ravenous and strings of flamingo lights spout poetry. When she paints a portrait of her perfect man, he steps free of the canvas and stalks her. Desperate, she turns to her best friend, Daniel, for help. But Daniel has problems of his own. He's a telepath who must shield thoughts, emotions, and desires or go mad. He wants Lily, desperately, but knows his passion will drive her away and that his friendship is of more value to her than his love. As Lily negotiates the catastrophic blends of her fear, imagination, and chaotic magic, Daniel must fight against his own impenetrable reserve and the psychic gifts he's always despised. Magic and love might save them, but can they survive each other' Sensuality Level: Sensual

258 pages. 4.4 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Eden (Helen & Kurt Wolff Book) by * Stanislaw Lem - $1.99*

A six-man crew crash-lands on Eden, fourth planet from another sun. The men find a strange world that grows ever stranger, and everywhere there are images of death. The crew's attempt to communicate with this civilization leads to violence and to a cruel truth-cruel precisely because it is so human. Translated by Marc E. Heine. A Helen and Kurt Wolff Book

276 pages. 4.1 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Slipping by * Cathleen Davitt Bell - $1.99*

What begins with a sense that Michael's deceased grandfather might be inhabiting his body soon escalates to "slipping" into to the river of the dead. When Michael slips, he relives moments of his grandfather's life and tries to help him find peace. But each time he ventures into the river it's harder to come out again. Michael will have to depend on an unlikely group of friends to keep him from slipping . . . permanently. A penetrating twist on the classic ghost story, full of humor and insight about family relationships.

225 pages. 4.5 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Anisa Claire West

Great!  Thank you for all the daily deal notifications.  What a useful forum!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Anisa, we try!  Glad you're enjoying the forum!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a distopian thriller, a romance, another classic sci-fi and a teen's daily deal...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Agenda 21 by * Glenn Beck - $2.99*

"I was just a baby when we were relocated and I don't remember much. Everybody has that black hole at the beginning of their life. That time you can't remember. Your first step. Your first taste of table food. My real memories begin in our assigned living area in Compound 14." Just a generation ago, this place was called America. Now, after the worldwide implementation of a UN-led program called Agenda 21, it's simply known as "the Republic." There is no president. No Congress. No Supreme Court. No freedom. There are only the Authorities. Citizens have two primary goals in the new Republic: to create clean energy and to create new human life. Those who cannot do either are of no use to society. This bleak and barren existence is all that eighteen-year-old Emmeline has ever known. She dutifully walks her energy board daily and accepts all male pairings assigned to her by the Authorities. Like most citizens, she keeps her head down and her eyes closed. Until the day they come for her mother. "You save what you think you're going to lose." Woken up to the harsh reality of her life and her family's future inside the Republic, Emmeline begins to search for the truth. Why are all citizens confined to ubiquitous concrete living spaces' Why are Compounds guarded by Gatekeepers who track all movements' Why are food, water and energy rationed so strictly' And, most important, why are babies taken from their mothers at birth' As Emmeline begins to understand the true objectives of Agenda 21 she realizes that she is up against far more than she ever thought. With the Authorities closing in, and nowhere to run, Emmeline embarks on an audacious plan to save her family and expose the Republic-but is she already too late?

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 976 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Love Restored (Crimson Romance) by * Lieze Gerber - $0.99*

Rachel Swift's life is irrevocably changed when, mere weeks after the birth of their twin babies, her husband walks out on her. Deeply wounded, Rachel bravely rebuilds her life and her career as an architect and vows that no man will ever have the opportunity to reject her again. Three years later, at a glamorous affair in Monaco, Rachel meets Alain Léon. Their first, fiery kiss awakens hidden, almost forgotten, emotions deep inside Rachel. Passion flares, and a tentative Rachel senses that Alain might be the man to restore her faith in love. However, her world is shattered by Alain's impetuous reaction when he wrongfully misinterprets Rachel's motives for their romance. Pride triumphs over truth, and leaves Rachel crushed and heartbroken - once again. Life seems to smile at Rachel when her fledgling architect firm wins a contract for the restoration of a fire-damaged chateau in Provence. However, on her first day at the construction site, Rachel's world is rocked when she is introduced to the man who will be working with her on the project - Alain Leon. Working with Alain on the project leaves Rachel torn between the painful memories of their passionate night in Monaco, and the hot rush of desire that floods her body in his physical presence. Alain struggles with his own demons, constantly having to fight his desires to stay true to his moral compass. Hot tempers, passion, and desires clash with stubborn pride and internal conflict to tell the passionate story of a stormy love between two people - a love that might be lost on them forever. Sensuality Level: Sensual

146 pages. 5 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Futurological Congress: From the Memoirs of Ijon Tichy by * Stanislaw Lem - $1.99*

Bringing his twin gifts of scientific speculation and scathing satire to bear on that hapless planet, Earth, Lem sends his unlucky cosmonaut, Ijon Tichy, to the Eighth Futurological Congress. Caught up in local revolution, Tichy is shot and so critically wounded that he is flashfrozen to await a future cure. Translated by Michael Kandel.

156 pages. 4.7 stars after 44 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Daily Teen's Deal* The Good Braider by * Terry Farish - $1.99*

In spare free verse laced with unforgettable images, Viola's strikingly original voice sings out the story of her family's journey from war-torn Sudan, to Cairo, and finally to Portland, Maine. Here, in the sometimes too close embrace of the local Southern Sudanese Community, she dreams of South Sudan while she tries to navigate the strange world of America - a world where a girl can wear a short skirt, get a tattoo or even date a boy; a world that puts her into sharp conflict with her traditional mother who, like Viola, is struggling to braid together the strands of a displaced life. Terry Farish's haunting novel is not only a riveting story of escape and survival, but the universal tale of a young immigrant's struggle to build a life on the cusp of two cultures. The author of The Good Braider has donated this book to the Worldreader program

229 pages. 4.3 stars after 33 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

It's not normally a genre I read, but Agenda 21 sounds interesting. Sadly it's £8.99 in the UK store (over US$14) so I'm going to wishlist and put it on the back burner - see if the price comes down a bit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Linjeakel said:


> It's not normally a genre I read, but Agenda 21 sounds interesting. Sadly it's £8.99 in the UK store (over US$14) so I'm going to wishlist and put it on the back burner - see if the price comes down a bit.


He's probably not familiar to you on that side of the water, but you may want to look up the background and viewpoints of the Beck guy who wrote the Agenda 21 book...


----------



## Linjeakel

The Hooded Claw said:


> He's probably not familiar to you on that side of the water, but you may want to look up the background and viewpoints of the Beck guy who wrote the Agenda 21 book...


Hmmm... no, I hadn't ever heard of him. A quick glance at google and suddenly I'm not sure if this is a work of fiction or a political treatise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Hmmm... no, I hadn't ever heard of him. A quick glance at google and suddenly I'm not sure if this is a work of fiction or a political treatise.


Probably a bit of both, honestly. He's not a bad writer, but pretty much _will_ have his _personal_ agenda stamped all over it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would say that we probably benefit from not knowing very much about the beliefs of most authors we read; that way we can enjoy the works on their own merits.  I'd say, if the book interests you, Linda, keep it on your wish list (or look for a library edition).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a memoir, a romance, a paranormal historical fantasy and a fun kids' thriller!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Breaking Night by * Liz Murray - $1.99*

Breaking night: (Urban slang) staying up through the night, until the sun rises.Breaking Night is the stunning memoir of a young woman who at age fifteen was living on the streets, and who eventually made it into Harvard.

Liz Murray was born to loving but drug-addicted parents in the Bronx. In school she was taunted for her dirty clothing and lice-infested hair, eventually skipping so many classes that she was put into a girls' home. At age fifteen, Liz found herself on the streets when her family finally unraveled. She learned to scrape by, foraging for food and riding subways all night to have a warm place to sleep.

When Liz's mother died of AIDS, she decided to take control of her own destiny and go back to high school, often completing her assignments in the hallways and subway stations where she slept. Liz squeezed four years of high school into two, while homeless; won a New York Times scholarship; and made it into the Ivy League. Breaking Night is an unforgettable and beautifully written story of one young woman's indomitable spirit to survive and prevail, against all odds.

"Breaking Night reads more like an adventure story than an addiction-morality tale. It's a white-knuckle account of survival. . . . Murray's stoicism has been hard-earned; it serves her well as a writer. Breaking Night itself is full of heart, without a sliver of ice, and deeply moving."

352 pages. 4.7 stars after 151 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $11.45 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Name of the Game (Crimson Romance) by * Lisa Weseman - $0.99*

He thinks she's a flake. She thinks he's a stick-in-the mud. But each time Kyle and Mac are together, they feel an undeniable spark. After a long day on her feet, all flight attendant Kyle McKinney wants is a cool glass of wine, a warm bath, and a hot man in her bed. Instead, she ends up in a tug-of-war over misdelivered mail with her sexy-but-nerdy neighbor, Kyle "Mac" McKinney. Thrown together by a shared name and address, Kyle and Mac butt heads as their very different lives begin to overlap. He wears sweater vests and teaches college accounting. She dresses like Carmen Miranda and practices scream therapy. But together, they must deal with a nosy elderly neighbor, a misguided stripper, and an overzealous IRS agent--without killing each other. When opposites attract, it's like playing with fire. But will Kyle and Mac figure out that love is the name of the game . . . before it's too late' Sensuality Level: Sensual

150 pages. 4.5 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Cardinal's Heir by * Jaki Demarest - $0.99*

Cardinal Richelieu is dead, a victim of poison. The throne of France, which he has long protected, is once more unstable as rival factions vie for power. But the Cardinal has appointed two heirs: one to his religious position, and one to head the elite spy ring that has maintained France's fragile political balance. Francoise Marguerite de Palis, the Cardinal's lovely but low born niece, is devastated by her uncle's murder and vows revenge, which she sets out after immediately.

Though the task is daunting, she at least has some formidable tools at her command. Not only is she now the head of the Cardinal's Eyes, but is arguably the most powerful Sorciere in all France. Shapeshifting into her character Biscarrat, notorious swordsman, she sets out to find her uncle's murderer. But with an unexpected ally. Handsome and dashing Jean de Treville, head of the King's Musketeers, is saddened to learn of the Cardinal's death, though both headed groups not generally fond of one another. Sadness turns to stunned amazement, however, when he learns who has been appointed to lead the Cardinal's spy ring and who is also, in fact, the swordsman who has bested him on numerous occasions. Not to mention the beautiful, and untouchable, wife of Court favorite, Antoine de Palis. But just as there is more, much more, to the enchanting Francoise, so is there more than simple murder afoot.

Side by side, Francoise and Jean descend into a maelstrom of magic as they battle another powerful Sorcier, and enter a bloody race to obtain a fabulous jewel. And the throne of France hangs in the balance, supported only by the magic and mastery of the cardinal's heir.

369 pages. 4.0 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Seems: The Glitch in Sleep by * John Hulme - $1.99*

Twelve-year-old Becker Drane has definitely got the coolest job of any seventh grader in Highland Park, New Jersey. He works as a Fixer for The Seems. From the Department ofWeather to the Department of Sleep, The Seems is a secret organization that makes sure our world keeps running-and more importantly, sticks to The Plan that's been made for it. When a Glitch is reported in the Department of Sleep, Becker is dispatched to Fix it, but he's not so sure this is a routine mission. Could the Bed Bugs, who are behind our Worst Nightmares, be responsible for the problem. Or maybe it's The Tide, an underground organization bent on destroying The Seems? No matter what, Becker's in for quite an adventure, and it'll take all his training, a little luck, and the coolest Tools™ known in (or out of) The Seems to fix the problem.Look out for the other books in the Seems series: The Split Second and The Lost Train of Thought!

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery set in American Samoa, a romantic mystery, a paranormal historical fantasy and a children's book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Pago Pago Tango (Jungle Beat) by * John Enright - $1.99*

Detective Sergeant Apelu Soifua spent seven years in the San Francisco Police Department, where the job was just a job and solving crimes required cool detachment. But back home on American Samoa, life is personal-especially for a cop. Because on a small island where no one is a stranger and secrets are widely known but never discussed, solving crimes requires a certain&#8230;finesse. Here, Apelu must walk the line between two cultures: Samoan versus American, native versus new. And that gulf never yawns wider than when a white family's home in Pago Pago is burglarized. And what appears to be a simple, open-and-shut case turns out to anything but. As the evidence piles up, Apelu follows a tangled trail between cultures, dead bodies, hidden codes, and a string of lies on his hunt for the ugly truth buried at the heart of paradise. Set against the steamy backdrop of the Samoan jungle, this thoughtful whodunit introduces a memorable new gumshoe to the ranks of detective fiction.

263 pages. 4.1 stars after 48 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Small Town Secrets (Crimson Romance) by * Molly Kate Gray - $0.99*

Miller's Grove's most eligible bachelor, Josh Owens, could have a different date every night of the week, so he doesn't understand why he's drawn to Tara since she's obviously not interested in him. Tara Sullivan is angry that he's stolen the coveted prime-time anchor position she'd been promised. A stranger begins preying on the single young women in Miller's Grove, and the story's assigned to Tara. As the number of victims grows, Tara reluctantly accepts help from Josh. As he researches his top suspect in the assaults, he unearths events in the past that more than one resident of Miller's Grove wants to keep hidden. Together they discover a web of conspiracy and lies involving the most powerful family in town. Josh and Tara put their reputations at risk in the hope of exposing the truth and, perhaps, finally bringing Tara peace. Sensuality Level: Sensual

170 pages. 44.5 stars after 11 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Blood Maidens (A James Asher Vampire Novel) by * Hambly Barbara - $1.99*

The new 'James Asher' vampire novel from the best-selling author - It's 1911. War is coming, and according to one of the vampires of St. Petersburg, the Kaiser is trying to recruit vampires. James Asher, Oxford don and formerly on His Majesty's Secret Service, is forced to team up again with his vampire partner Don Simon Ysidro for a journey to the subarctic Russian capital. Are they on the trail of a rogue vampire with a plan to achieve the power to walk in daylight' Asher wonders. Or is Ysidro's real agenda to seek the woman he once loved'

256 pages. 4.3 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Good News, Bad News by * Jeff Mack - $1.99*

Good news, Rabbit and Mouse are going on a picnic. Bad news, it is starting to rain. Good news, Rabbit has an umbrella. Bad news, the stormy winds blow the umbrella (and Mouse!) into a tree.So begins this clever story about two friends with very different dispositions. Using just four words, Jeff Mack has created a text with remarkable flair that is both funny and touching, and pairs perfectly with his energetic, and hilarious, illustrations.Good news, this is a book kids will clamor to read again and again!

40 pages. 4.7 stars after 33 reviews. Lending enabled.

*NOTE: This book shows as readable only on my Fires and on my Kindle for iPad app.*

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include 25 romance deals, a time-travel romance and a kid's deal.

*The 25 romance deals at $1.99 or less include books by KindleBoards members CJ Archer (featured below), Alexis Harrington, Caroline Fyffe, Lori Brighton and Nancy Herkness. The complete list, also the Gold Box Deal of the Day, can be found here.
*

*Kindle Daily Deal* Scandal's Mistress (A Novel of Lord Hawkesbury's Players) by *KB's own C.J. Archer - $1.99*

Previously available as _A Secret Desire_.

In Shakespearean London, falling in love just became the greatest scandal of all... Just when Leo, Baron Warhurst, thinks his family's financial situation can't get any worse, he discovers that his unwed sister is pregnant. The Warhurst estate is already crumbling thanks to Leo's father, and unless Leo can make a match with a wealthy heiress, his family will be ruined. Such are the dire straits that bring the ambitious nobleman to the White Swan Inn, where he must suffer the indignity of asking a common seamstress for help spying on his sister's lover. Yet Alice Croft is anything but common. She is low-born, yes, but also strong-willed, clever, confident, and bears a luminous beauty Leo cannot ignore. Leo knows that even the mere rumor of a liaison between them could ruin his marriage prospects, but the harder he fights against her, the stronger their attraction grows-until Leo is forced to choose between the woman who stole his heart and the family that demands his honor.

In this unforgettable follow-up to Her Secret Desire, Lord Warhurst's turbulent love story unfolds with all the wit, passion, and drama that C. J. Archer's growing legion of fans have come to expect.

282 pages. 4.1 stars after 15 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Rose Garden by * Susanna Kearsley - $1.99*

"A thrilling, haunting, and deeply romantic story." -Rachel Hore, internationally bestselling author of The Memory Garden "Whatever time we have," he said, "it will be time enough."

Eva Ward returns to the only place she truly belongs, the old house on the Cornish coast, seeking happiness in memories of childhood summers. There she finds mysterious voices and hidden pathways that sweep her not only into the past, but also into the arms of a man who is not of her time. But Eva must confront her own ghosts, as well as those of long ago. As she begins to question her place in the present, she comes to realize that she too must decide where she really belongs.

From Susanna Kearsley, author of the New York Times bestseller The Winter Sea and a voice acclaimed by fans of Gabaldon, du Maurier, and Niffenegger alike, The Rose Garden is a haunting exploration of love, family, the true meaning of home, and the ties that bind us together. Praise for New York Times and USA Today bestseller The Winter Sea : "Lifts readers straight into another time and place to smell the sea, feel the castle walls, and sense every emotion. These are marks of a fantastic storyteller." -RT Book Reviews Top Pick of the Month, 4 stars "Ingenious...a creative tour de force. Sometimes an author catches lightning in a bottle, and Susanna Kearsley has done just that." -New York Journal of Books

448 pages. 4.4 stars after 196 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Dragon Princess (Prequel to the Frog Princess) by * E. D Baker - $1.99*

With E. D. Baker's trademark humor, wacky animal and human characters, and almost all-new cast, this is the story of Emma's daughter, Millie, who is trying to survive being a magical princess who happens to keep turning into a dragon. When she cannot stop her own magic any other way, she and three friends (one vampire, one troll and her cousin, a young wizard prince) set off for the Frozen North and the Blue Witch. Together the motley group battles fearsome bears, saves imprisoned dragons, and find their way home in style, with Millie having gained control of her dragon magic.

224 pages. 4.7 stars after 10 reviews. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.45 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include an historical novel, a Romance, a Sci-Fi and a teen angst novel ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wilderness: A Novel by * Lance Weller - $1.99*

Thirty years after the Civil War's Battle of the Wilderness left him maimed, Abel Truman has found his way to the edge of the continent, the rugged, majestic coast of Washington State, where he lives alone in a driftwood shack with his beloved dog. Wilderness is the story of Abel, now an old and ailing man, and his heroic final journey over the snowbound Olympic Mountains. It's a quest he has little hope of completing but still must undertake to settle matters of the heart that predate even the horrors of the war. As Abel makes his way into the foothills, the violence he endures at the hands of two thugs who are after his dog is crosscut with his memories of the horrors of the war, the friends he lost, and the savagery he took part in and witnessed. And yet, darkness is cut by light, especially in the people who have touched his life-from Jane Dao-Ming Poole, the daughter of murdered Chinese immigrants, to Hypatia, an escaped slave who nursed him back to life, and finally to the unbearable memory of the wife and child he lost as a young man. Haunted by tragedy, loss, and unspeakable brutality, Abel has somehow managed to hold on to his humanity, finding way stations of kindness along his tortured and ultimately redemptive path. In its contrasts of light and dark, wild and tame, brutal and tender, and its attempts to reconcile a horrific war with the great evil it ended, Wilderness tells not only the moving tale of an unforgettable character, but a story about who we are as human beings, a people, and a nation. Lance Weller's immensely impressive debut immediately places him among our most talented writers.

300 pages. 4.4 stars after 54 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Strangers in the Night (Crimson Romance) by * Inés Saint - $0.99*

Jake Kelly is Chicago's conservative mayoral candidate. Heir to a dubiously obtained real estate fortune, he's had a hard time convincing people a generous, caring heart lies beneath his cold demeanor. Recent polls have him lagging behind his more family oriented Democratic opponent and his main problem seems to be Chicago's large Hispanic constituency. Keila Diaz is a warm, sassy, left-leaning violinist of Hispanic descent. She's struggling to make a career out of her passion for playing the violin in the city she loves. Keila needs more work and Jake needs a consultant. When a friend brings them together to come up with a music program for the city's public school system as part of Jake's plans for education reform, sparks ignite and combust. Jake ignores he'd already met Keila once before and Keila follows his lead. When photos of the two of them dancing close at a festival mysteriously show up in local media, things get complicated. Voters love the idea of Jake and Keila together, but they have it all wrong... or do they' Sensuality Level: Tender Sensuality

204 pages. 4.6 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Midworld by * Alan Dean Foster - $1.99*

The peaceful inhabitants of the jungle planet Midworld must fight for their survival in this classic adventure novel from Alan Dean Foster

From the rich imagination of science fiction great Alan Dean Foster comes the story of Midworld, a Humanx Commonwealth planet that's equally fragile and hostile. Covered by a lush rainforest, Midworld is home to a primitive society that lives in harmony with the natural world. But the arrival of an exploitative human company, whose workers know nothing of Midworld's delicate ecosystem, sparks a conflict. Should Midworld's villagers aid the humans or stand against them' The hero of Foster's addictive page-turner, Born, decides to lead two humans across the perilous jungle. His choice propels Midworld toward annihilation-and leads him headlong into a battle for survival.

219 pages. 4.6 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* If I Stay by * Gayle Forman - $2.99*

*A critically acclaimed novel that will change the way you look at life, love, and family. *

In the blink of an eye everything changes. Seventeen ­year-old Mia has no memory of the accident; she can only recall what happened afterwards, watching her own damaged body being taken from the wreck. Little by little she struggles to put together the pieces- to figure out what she has lost, what she has left, and the very difficult choice she must make. Heartwrenchingly beautiful, Mia's story will stay with you for a long, long time.

213 pages. 4.3 stars after 367 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a memoir of a seminal moment from the Civil Rights era, a romance, a fantasy and a kid's deal by a Newbury Award-winning author..


*Kindle Daily Deal* While the World Watched: A Birmingham Bombing Survivor Comes of Age during the Civil Rights Movement by * Carolyn Maull McKinstry - $1.99*

On September 15, 1963, a Klan-planted bomb went off in the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham, Alabama. Fourteen-year-old Carolyn Maull was just a few feet away when the bomb exploded, killing four of her friends in the girl's rest room she had just exited. It was one of the seminal moments in the Civil Rights movement, a sad day in American history . . . and the turning point in a young girl's life. While the World Watched is a poignant and gripping eyewitness account of life in the Jim Crow South-from the bombings, riots and assassinations to the historic marches and triumphs that characterized the Civil Rights movement. A uniquely moving exploration of how racial relations have evolved over the past 5 decades, While the World Watched is an incredible testament to how far we've come and how far we have yet to go.

I've been to Birmingham and the 16th St Baptist Church. I picked this one up.

316 pages. 4.6 stars after 124 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Numbers Never Lie (Crimson Romance) by * Shelley K. Wall - $0.99*

Sophie Henderson, manager of a software-development team, starts what appears to be a routine project at work. She ends up hiding from her staff, her friends, and the person who is trying to stop her from delving further into discrepancies in the accounting system. Trevan Prater (AKA Trevor Adams) has been assigned to delve into an embezzlement scheme at a large government contractor. As an FBI investigator, he's used to working such cases. A chance encounter lands him front and center with Sophie, one of the lead suspects. Now he's not only investigating her, but also pretending to be the consultant from whom she needs help. The more his team digs into the data she gives him, the guiltier she appears. Unfortunately, the longer he's with her, the more attracted he becomes. Sensuality Level: Behind Closed Doors

226 pages. 4.2 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Finnikin of the Rock (The Lumatere Chronicles) by * Melina Marchetta - $1.99*

Finnikin was only a child during the five days of the unspeakable, when the royal family of Lumatere were brutally murdered, and an imposter seized the throne. Now a curse binds all who remain inside Lumatere's walls, and those who escaped roam the surrounding lands as exiles, persecuted and despairing, dying by the thousands in fever camps. In a narrative crackling with the tension of an imminent storm, Finnikin, now on the cusp on manhood, is compelled to join forces with an arrogant and enigmatic young novice named Evanjalin, who claims that her dark dreams will lead the exiles to a surviving royal child and a way to pierce the cursed barrier and regain the land of Lumatere. But Evanjalin's unpredictable behavior suggests that she is not what she seems-and the startling truth will test Finnikin's faith not only in her, but in all he knows to be true about himself and his destiny.

417 pages. 4.5 stars after 90 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.45 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Drowned Maiden's Hair by * Laura Amy Schlitz - $1.99*

Maud Flynn is known at the orphanage for her impertinence. So when the charming Miss Hyacinth chooses her to take home, the girl is pleased but baffled, until she learns of her new role: helping to stage elaborate séances for bereaved patrons. As Maud is drawn deeper into the deception, playing the "secret child," she is torn between her need to please and her growing conscience. It takes a shocking betrayal to make clear just how heartless her so-called guardians are. Filled with fascinating details of turn-of-the-century spiritualism and page-turning suspense, this novel from Newbery Medalist Laura Amy Schlitz features a feisty heroine whom readers will not soon forget.

401 pages. 4.4 stars after 58 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## kansaskyle

*Kindle Daily Deal*
Red Flags by *Juris Jurjevics - $1.99*

Army cop Erik Rider prefers to fight his war in the saloons and streets of Saigon. When he is sent to disrupt a Vietcong opium operation deep in the jungle, he could not be less interested. But when Rider lands in Cheo Reo, things get complicated. The American outpost is home to battle-hardened soldiers, intelligence operatives, and profiteers of all stripes. Meanwhile, Vietcong battalions are massing in the hills, and sixty thousand Montagnard tribespeople are advancing with the goal of reclaiming their mountain homeland.

With a bounty on his head, Rider must hunt for the opium smugglers, avoid enemy patrols, and defend the undermanned U.S. base. As he closes in on the smuggling operation, he discovers that someone inside the base has a stake in it, and is willing to kill to protect that stake.

325 pages. 4.7 stars after 36 reviews. Text to Speech and X-Ray enabled.

*Romance Daily Deal*

Smitten by *Kristin Billerbeck, Colleen Coble, Diann Hunt, and Denise Hunter - $1.99*

Welcome to Smitten, Vermont.

With the help of four friends, it's about to become the most romantic town in America.

The proposed closing of the lumber mill comes as unwelcome news for the citizens of Smitten. How will the town survive without its main employer? A close-knit group of women think they've got just the plan to save Smitten. They'll capitalize on its name and turn it into a tourist destination for lovers-complete with sweet shops, a high-end spa, romantic music on the square, and cabins outfitted with fireplaces and hot tubs.

But is this manly town ready for an influx of romantically-minded guests?

Country music sensation Sawyer Smitten, the town's hometown hero, wants to help by holding his own wedding there on Valentine's Day. And little Mia's lavender wreaths hang all over town as a reminder that faith can work miracles. Along the way, four women spearheading the town's transformation-energetic Natalie, sophisticated Julia, graceful Shelby, and athletic Reese-get in the spirit by reviving their own love lives.

Join best-selling inspirational romance authors (and real-life BFFs) Colleen Coble, Kristin Billerbeck, Diann Hunt, and Denise Hunter for an inspiring stay at the (soon-to-be) most romantic town on the eastern seaboard.

One visit . . . and you'll be smitten too.

403 pages. 4.3 stars after 145 reviews. Text to Speech enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

*Science Fiction & Fantasy Daily Deal*


The Way of Wyrd by *Brian Bates - $1.99 *

The compelling cult classic, now reissued in a brand new edition with a new introduction by Brian Bates. This bestselling fictionalized account of an Anglo-Saxon sorcerer and mystic is based on years of research by psychologist and university professor Brian Bates. An authentic and deeply compelling insight into the spiritual world of the Anglo-Saxons, it has inspired thousands of people to learn more about the ancient northern spiritual tradition. A spiritual classic!

288 pages. 4.4 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, and Lending enabled.

*Teen Daily Deal*

The Statistical Probability of Love at First Sight by *Jennifer E. Smith - $1.99*

Who would have guessed that four minutes could change everything?

Today should be one of the worst days of seventeen-year-old Hadley Sullivan's life. Having missed her flight, she's stuck at JFK airport and late to her father's second wedding, which is taking place in London and involves a soon-to-be stepmother Hadley's never even met. Then she meets the perfect boy in the airport's cramped waiting area. His name is Oliver, he's British, and he's sitting in her row.

A long night on the plane passes in the blink of an eye, and Hadley and Oliver lose track of each other in the airport chaos upon arrival. Can fate intervene to bring them together once more?

Quirks of timing play out in this romantic and cinematic novel about family connections, second chances, and first loves. Set over a twenty-four-hour-period, Hadley and Oliver's story will make you believe that true love finds you when you're least expecting it.

257 pages. 4.4 stars after 187 reviews. X-ray enabled.


Happy Reading!

Kyle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a romance bby four authors, a fantasy classic and a kids' deal. Red Flags was the UK Daily Deal on September 10.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Red Flags by * Juris Jurjevics - $1.99*

Army cop Erik Rider prefers to fight his war in the saloons and streets of Saigon. When he is sent to disrupt a Vietcong opium operation deep in the jungle, he could not be less interested. But when Rider lands in Cheo Reo, things get complicated. The American outpost is home to battle-hardened soldiers, intelligence operatives, and profiteers of all stripes. Meanwhile, Vietcong battalions are massing in the hills, and sixty thousand Montagnard tribespeople are advancing with the goal of reclaiming their mountain homeland. With a bounty on his head, Rider must hunt for the opium smugglers, avoid enemy patrols, and defend the undermanned U.S. base. As he closes in on the smuggling operation, he discovers that someone inside the base has a stake in it, and is willing to kill to protect that stake.
A novel of soldiers and spies in the Highlands of Vietnam Army cop Erik Rider is enjoying his war until he's sent to disrupt Vietcong opium fields in a remote Highland province. Rider lands in Cheo Reo, home to hard-pressed soldiers, intelligence operatives, and profiteers of all stripes. The tiny U.S. contingent and their unenthusiastic Vietnamese allies are hopelessly outnumbered by infiltrating enemy infantry. And they're all surrounded by sixty thousand Montagnard tribespeople who want their mountain homeland back. The Vietcong are on to Rider's game and have placed a bounty on his head. As he hunts the opium fields, skirmishes with enemy patrols, and defends the undermanned U.S. base, Rider makes a disturbing discovery: someone close to home has a stake in the opium smuggling ring-and will kill to protect it. Written by a master, and as authentic as Matterhorn or Dog Soldiers, Red Flags is a riveting new addition to espionage fiction.










A conversation with Juris Jurjevics about Red Flags 

*Q: What makes Red Flags different from other fictional works about the Vietnam War?*

A: Most of them are combat novels. Fictionalized memoirs about fighting the enemy on the ground in the jungles, from helicopters, bombers, river boats: us versus them. Red Flags is about corruption and betrayal and espionage in a seemingly simple place. And Americans caught in the middle of this symbiotic marriage of the warring Vietnamese sides, and about the intrigues and duplicity that fueled the war, literally. "You had to sort through them," says the American main character, "to figure out which side you were on." Which is the difficult task the hero faces in order to pull off his very tricky mission. It is also about the native Montagnard tribes that inhabited the Central Highlands, people despised by the Vietnamese, whose language they didn't even speak, but were caught in the vise of this messy civil war-revolution.

*Q: What kind of research did you do for the book?
*
A: I got carried away. I did everything. I sought out declassified documents, rare maps, Army incident reports, archives of missionary organizations. I canvassed veterans on the internet, found and corresponded with the missionary I'd known there, located two close friends from the service and met up with them in California for the first time in 40 years, and we phoned two more (who have since met up with the first two). And of course, I read everything I could get my hands on: over a thousand books at this point. The shelves groan.

*Q: How much of the book is based on real people and events from your own experience?
*
A: Too much. Inspired by real events, I think is the expression. Unfortunately.

325 pages. 4.7 stars after 36 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Smitten by * Kristin Billerbeck - $1.99*

Welcome to Smitten, Vermont. With the help of four friends, it's about to become the most romantic town in America. The proposed closing of the lumber mill comes as unwelcome news for the citizens of Smitten. How will the town survive without its main employer' A close-knit group of women think they've got just the plan to save Smitten. They'll capitalize on its name and turn it into a tourist destination for lovers-complete with sweet shops, a high-end spa, romantic music on the square, and cabins outfitted with fireplaces and hot tubs. But is this manly town ready for an influx of romantically-minded guests' Country music sensation Sawyer Smitten, the town's hometown hero, wants to help by holding his own wedding there on Valentine's Day. And little Mia's lavender wreaths hang all over town as a reminder that faith can work miracles. Along the way, four women spearheading the town's transformation-energetic Natalie, sophisticated Julia, graceful Shelby, and athletic Reese-get in the spirit by reviving their own love lives. Join best-selling inspirational romance authors (and real-life BFFs) Colleen Coble, Kristin Billerbeck, Diann Hunt, and Denise Hunter for an inspiring stay at the (soon-to-be) most romantic town on the eastern seaboard. One visit . . . and you'll be smitten too.

403 pages. 4.3 stars after 145 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Way of Wyrd by * Brian Bates - $1.99*

The compelling cult classic, now reissued in a brand new edition with a new introduction by Brian Bates. This bestselling fictionalized account of an Anglo-Saxon sorcerer and mystic is based on years of research by psychologist and university professor Brian Bates. An authentic and deeply compelling insight into the spiritual world of the Anglo-Saxons, it has inspired thousands of people to learn more about the ancient northern spiritual tradition. A spiritual classic!

288 pages. 4.4 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* The Statistical Probability of Love at First Sight by * Jennifer E. Smith - $1.99*

Who would have guessed that four minutes could change everything? Today should be one of the worst days of seventeen-year-old Hadley Sullivan's life. Having missed her flight, she's stuck at JFK airport and late to her father's second wedding, which is taking place in London and involves a soon-to-be stepmother Hadley's never even met. Then she meets the perfect boy in the airport's cramped waiting area. His name is Oliver, he's British, and he's sitting in her row.

A long night on the plane passes in the blink of an eye, and Hadley and Oliver lose track of each other in the airport chaos upon arrival. Can fate intervene to bring them together once more?

Quirks of timing play out in this romantic and cinematic novel about family connections, second chances, and first loves. Set over a twenty-four-hour-period, Hadley and Oliver's story will make you believe that true love finds you when you're least expecting it.

Amazon One-on-One: Jennifer E. Smith and Margaret Stohl

Margaret Stohl is the bestselling author of the Beautiful Creatures series.

*Margaret Stohl:* Okay, Jen, it has to be asked: What's your own take on the statistical probability--or even the vague possibility--of love at first sight? More to the point, has it ever happened to you? Would you know if it had? Would any of us? I wonder...

*Jennifer E. Smith:* I'd like to think it exists. I'm an optimist and a romantic--both key ingredients for believing in this sort of thing. But for me, time is also such an important part of any relationship--time to get to know each other, time to share stories, time to grow--so it's hard to imagine that kind of instant connection. That said, I do know people who have experienced it firsthand, couples who have been together happily for a very long time, so it's hard to argue with that. I guess that anecdotally--if not statistically--it seems to be possible, and since I'm in the business of telling stories rather than compiling statistics, that's good enough for me!

*Stohl:* Your boy-meets-girl-meets-world happens on a flight across the Atlantic to Heathrow. My own teens are fencers, and we spend half our lives making that same flight for European tournaments. But why did you pick such an unusual setup' What's the backstory there for you?

*Smith:* I suppose it could have been set on a flight headed anywhere, but there's something about flying at night that seemed like an interesting backdrop for this type of story. Unfortunately, I have a complete inability to fall asleep on planes, so I've spent plenty of trips wide awake as the rest of the passengers doze off, and the cabin is always so hushed and dark and dreamlike during those hours. It seemed like the perfect setting for two people to get to know each other.

*Stohl:* I've had some of the strangest encounters of my life on planes. I've met people who have read my books or drawn me a map of recommended towns in Southeast Asia or recounted their entire life stories. How about you? Was there an encounter that inspired this story?

*Smith:* A few years ago, on a flight from Chicago to Dublin, I was seated next to a man from Ireland. He was reading a book that I loved, and we started chatting, and ended up talking for much of the flight. He was older--probably in his sixties--and there was nothing romantic about it, but it was nice to meet a kindred spirit, someone who loved books the way I do, and it made the hours pass quickly. When we arrived in Dublin, we walked off the plane together, but we ended up in separate lines for customs, since he was an Irish citizen. We didn't exactly say good-bye; I think we both thought we'd see each other on the other side, but my line ended up being really slow, and when I finally made it through, he was gone. It was obviously a much different situation than the one in my book, but it definitely provided some of the initial inspiration for the story of Hadley and Oliver.

*Stohl:* What about your worst in-flight experiences? Perhaps not involving children and bodily fluids&#8230;?

*Smith:* Well, that narrows it down quite a bit! I've had a few harrowing experiences involving turbulence, one emergency landing, and a couple of awfully long flights to places like South Africa and New Zealand. But I can't really complain too much. My worst experiences usually have to do with the fact that I can't sleep on planes, and while there's nothing quite like being wide awake for nine straight hours in a middle seat on a red-eye flight, I've actually been pretty lucky in the grand scheme of things.

*Stohl:* So much of our life is conducted in transit. We read on the subway or watch movies on trains or text someone on the way to work. What is Statistical Probability saying about the speed or the connectivity of modern life?

*Smith:* I definitely think it's about slowing down and recognizing the possibilities. I'm as guilty as anyone of moving too fast. If the love of my life sat down next to me on a plane, I'm honestly not sure I'd give him much of a chance. When I'm traveling, I have my book and my music, and I'm in my own little world. It's a good thing to remember to look up every once in a while.

*Stohl:* I loved the imperfect, fumbling family relationships in your novel; there was something so honest about your protagonist and her father. I identified with her fragmented emotions, with feeling two ways at once. How did you go about crafting such a layered character' Who do you identify with, on the page?

*Smith:* I definitely identified the most with Hadley, the main character. It kind of amazes me how easily I'm still able to see the world from the point of view of a seventeen-year-old. Maybe that's true of everyone. Maybe we all carry around a little piece of our former selves, the teenagers we once were. But I think YA authors must be particularly attuned to this; perhaps our inner seventeen-year-olds are just a little bit closer to the surface.

*Stohl:* How is it, setting a story in modern-day London? Did you feel an obligation to get everything exactly "right"' Did you travel to the UK for research?

*Smith:* I did my graduate degree in Scotland a few years ago, and while I was there, two of my best friends were studying in London. I went down to visit them pretty often, and spent a lot of time wandering around the city on my own, taking it all in. It was a few years before those experiences worked their way into my writing, but if I'd never lived in the UK I probably wouldn't have ever written this book, so I feel very lucky to have had the opportunity, in more ways than one. I was also lucky to make some great friends over there, and one of them was nice enough to read a very early draft for me. I managed to get most things right, but she definitely caught me out on a few Americanisms--using yard instead of garden, for example--so I was happy to have a Scottish consultant!

*Stohl:* Most writers are passionate readers; I know that the Dickens book _Our Mutual Friend_ plays an important role in your story, just as _To Kill a Mockingbird_ is significant in _Beautiful Creatures_. How often do books you've read feed directly into books you write?

*Smith*: I have a friend who refers to these as "book chains"--where you read one book and it leads you to another. As a passionate reader, I love when that happens. And as an author, what better way to highlight the books that have meant a lot to you' In college, my senior seminar was on Dickens, and so I read a lot of his work, but for some reason Our Mutual Friend was the one that really stuck with me. The quotes that I used in Statistical Probability are ones that I underlined in my old paperback edition of that book almost ten years ago, and I guess they never quite left me.

*Stohl*: What's the statistical probability of another young adult romance from Jen Smith? Anything we can do to improve the odds?

*Smith*: The statistical probability is very, very good. I'm actually working on another one right now, a love story called _This Is What Happy Looks Like_.

So stay tuned!

257 pages. 4.4 stars after 187 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal* Requiem for a Dream by * Jr. Hubert Selby - $1.99*

An evocative, poignant saga of four people trapped-and ultimately destroyed-by their addictions

Sara Goldfarb is devastated by the death of her husband. She spends her days watching game shows and obsessing over appearing on television as a contestant-and her prescription diet pills only accelerate her mania. Her son, Harry, is living in the streets with his friend Tyrone and girlfriend Marion, where they spend their days selling drugs and dreaming of escape. When their heroin supply dries up, all three descend into an abyss of dependence and despair, their lives, like Sara's, doomed by the destructive power of drugs.

Tragic and captivating, Requiem for a Dream is one of Selby's most powerful works, and an indelible portrait of the ravages of addiction.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Hubert Selby, Jr., including rare photos from the author's estate.

292 pages. 4.8 stars after 102 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Texas Wild (The Westmorelands) by * Brenda Jackson - $1.99*

Megan Westmoreland needs answers about her family's past. And Rico Claiborne is the man to find them. But when the truth comes out, Rico offers her a shoulder to lean on&#8230;and much, much more. Megan has heard that passions burn hotter in Texas. Now she's ready to find out&#8230;.

186 pages. 4.5 stars after 74 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Memoirs of a Gnostic Dwarf (Contemporary English Language) by * Madsen David - $1.99*

Dedalus specialises in fiction that could roughly be classified as gothic or arcane - or indeed gnostic. First published in 1995, this one immediately caught readers' imaginations and has since become something of a contemporary classic. It has a cute frame opening (' It is not necessary for me to relate precisely how these memoirs fell into my hands...' ) and an ugly, if memorable opening proper, reminiscent of the start of Earthly Powers: ' This morning his Holiness summoned me to read from St Augustine, while the physician applied unguents and salves to his suppurating arse...' The rest is freakish couplings, religious sects, torture: a cracking read for all ages, then. Giles Foden in The Guardian

336 pages. 4.5 stars after 11 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Fishtale by * Hans Bauer - $1.99*

What might have been an ordinary fishing trip becomes an unforgettable adventure when twelve-year-old Sawyer Brown pursues a legendary giant catfish and a stolen ring that may hold the key to his mother's life. Sawyer's family runs a catfish farm in rural Mississippi. When his widowed mom gets sick after a pond "cat" swallows her wedding ring, Sawyer is sure the missing ring is to blame. Strange clues and a local myth convince him that the pond cat has become a meal for a far more challenging catch. He sets out with two friends and his stowaway little sister to solve the secret of the ring. Journeying deep into a remote bayou, the foursome must rely on their wits and each other to navigate the teeming swamp, outsmart a sneaky poacher, and overcome their differences in pursuit of a colossal catfish. But this is no ordinary fish. This is Ol' One Eye-the biggest, oldest, smartest, and meanest darn cat that ever swam the Yazoo River! And before long, the adventurers aren't sure who is chasing who. This is a fish tale that readers won't want to miss.

207 pages. 4.6 stars after 17 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include seven short story/essay collections (also the Gold Box Deal of the Day), a romance, a paranormal fantasy and a kids' fantasy...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Best American Mystery Stories 2012 (The Best American Series (R)) by * - $1.99*

The Best American series is the premier annual showcase for the country's finest short fiction and nonfiction. Each volume's series editor selects notable works from hundreds of magazines, journals, and websites. A special guest editor, a leading writer in the field, then chooses the best twenty or so pieces to publish. This unique system has made the Best American series the most respected - and most popular - of its kind.

The Best American Mystery Stories 2012 includes Peter S. Beagle, Kathleen Ford, Mary Gaitskill, Lou Manfredo, Thomas McGuane, Gina Paoli, T. Jefferson Parker, Kristine Kathryn Rusch, Charles Todd, Daniel Woodrell, and others

416 pages. 4.0 stars after 4 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

The Kindle Daily Deal also includes these six other collections at $1.99 each.

     ​
*Daily Romance Deal* California Sunset (Crimson Romance) by * Casey Dawes - $0.99*

Divorced mother Annie Gerhard meets rugged new bookstore owner John Johnson at the worst possible time in her life. Her high tech company is threatening to lay her off if she doesn't move from California to New Jersey and her 15-year-old son David is causing trouble. The recession has hit Silicon Valley hard and there are no jobs for a middle manager, even if she hates what she does. And this is no time for romance, no matter how good the man looks in his jeans. John has escaped Montana memories of a deceased wife and betraying girlfriend by buying an independent bookstore in California. He's got bigger problems than falling for a spunky woman with control issues. Keeping a bookstore afloat in a recession and finding a home where he can stable his horse are all he can handle right now. Unless . . . John and Annie must both face their pasts in order to greet the future. Can they risk it' Sensuality Level: Behind Closed Doors

259 pages. 4.6 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Luxuria by * Nicci Sefton - $0.99*

Vampires and mortals, love and lust; these things usually don't make good combinations. Though, in Luxuria, they all come together to make one enthralling and captivating story. Nicci Sefton creates a world between the living and the undead from which a love story unravels. Because Nicci was 17 when she wrote this literary work, she was better able to relate to her characters and draws from her own experiences to make the story more lifelike.

252 pages. 4.7 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* My Unfair Godmother by * Janette Rallison - $1.99*

After her parents' divorce Tansy never really felt like her life got back to normal. And now that her too-busy parents and their respective new spouses don't seem to have time for her, Tansy has been sent to live with her semi-neurotic grandmother. After one incident involving a bad date, a can of spray paint, and the police, Tansy fears she is doomed for life. Enter Chrissy Everstar, Tansy's fairy in shining er... high heels. With three wishes to help set her life right, Tansy is taken along for a ride that includes Robin Hood and his Merry Men, who turn out to be trouble when they steal from the rich in her town. When the police chief's son, Hudson, sees Tansy hanging out with these fairy tale criminals, she'll have some serious explaining to do. That's if Tansy can find a way to stop spinning gold and undo the "help" that Chrissy has bestowed. For ages 10 and up.

348 pages. 4.8 stars after 36 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Siege of Krishnapur (New York Review Books Classics) by * J.G. Farrell - $2.99*

Winner of the Booker Prize. India, 1857-the year of the Great Mutiny, when Muslim soldiers turned in bloody rebellion on their British overlords. This time of convulsion is the subject of J. G. Farrell's The Siege of Krishnapur, widely considered one of the finest British novels of the last fifty years.

Farrell's story is set in an isolated Victorian outpost on the subcontinent. Rumors of strife filter in from afar, and yet the members of the colonial community remain confident of their military and, above all, moral superiority. But when they find themselves under actual siege, the true character of their dominion-at once brutal, blundering, and wistful-is soon revealed. The Siege of Krishnapur is a companion to Troubles, about the Easter 1916 rebellion in Ireland, and The Singapore Grip, which takes place just before World War II, as the sun begins to set upon the British Empire. Together these three novels offer an unequaled picture of the follies of empire.

"The first sign of trouble at Krishnapur came with a mysterious distribution of chapatis, made of coarse flour and about the size and thickness of a biscuit; towards the end of February 1857, they swept the countryside like an epidemic." Students of history will recognize 1857 as the year of the Sepoy rebellion in India--an uprising of native soldiers against the British, brought on by Hindu and Muslim recruits' belief that the rifle cartridges they were provided had been greased with pig or cow fat.

This seminal event in Anglo-Indian relations provides the backdrop for J.G. Farrell's Booker Prize-winning exploration of race, culture, and class, The Siege of Krishnapur. Like the mysteriously appearing chapatis, life in British India seems, on the surface, innocuous enough. Farrell introduces us gradually to a large cast of characters as he paints a vivid portrait of the Victorians' daily routines that are accompanied by heat, boredom, class consciousness, and the pursuit of genteel pastimes intended for cooler climates. Even the siege begins slowly, with disquieting news of massacres in cities far away. When Krishnapur itself is finally attacked, the Europeans withdraw inside the grounds of the Residency where very soon conditions begin to deteriorate: food and water run out, disease is rampant, people begin to go a little mad. Soon the very proper British are reduced to eating insects and consorting across class lines.

Farrell's descriptions of life inside the Residency are simultaneously horrifying and blackly humorous. The siege, for example, is conducted under the avid eyes of the local populace, who clearly anticipate an enjoyable massacre and thus arrive every morning laden with picnic lunches (plainly visible to the starving Europeans). By turns witty and compassionate, The Siege of Krishnapur comprises the best of all fictional worlds: unforgettable characters, an epic adventure, and at its heart a cultural clash for the ages. Quite simply, this is a splendid novel. --Alix Wilber

376 pages. 4.6 stars after 66 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Birthday Scandal by * Leigh Michaels - $1.99*

The wealthy Duke of Weybridge knows that everyone loves a good surprise&#8230;and a good scandal. He has bounteous amounts of both for the guests-particularly for his nieces and nephew, Emily, Isabel, and Lucien-at his extravagant seventieth birthday ball. They think his promise to improve their lives means a generous stipend. But he's gotdifferent gifts in mind: finding them the perfect matches. His task won't be easy, because the Arden siblings have given up on love. Bachelor Lucien spends more time merrymaking than looking for a proper wife. His sister Emily, broken-hearted when her betrothal ended in disgrace, committed herself to an early spinsterhood. And Isabel's marriage has been troubled from the moment it began-with a terrible betrayal on her wedding night. Though witty and strong-willed, the siblings are no match for their uncle's wily machinations. And as the celebration approaches, his romantic scheming ignites illicit liaisons and irresistible temptations, sparking enough rumors to keep the ton abuzz until his next birthday.

374 pages. 4.0 stars after 40 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Cowboy and the Vampire: A Darkly Romantic Mystery by * Clark Hays - $1.99*

Reporter Lizzie Vaughan doesn't realize it, but she has 2,000 years of royal Vampiric blood coursing through her veins. Neither she nor Tucker, her cowboy lover, has any idea that Julius, the leader of the undead, has a diabolical plan to reign over darkness for all eternity--with Lizzie at his side. Lizzie battles for her life--and her soul--as she and Tucker find themselves caught up in a vampire war, pursued by hordes of Julius' maniacal, bloodthirsty followers. Who will be left standing when the sun rises'

408 pages. 4.3 stars after 39 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Farwalker's Quest by * Joni Sensel - $1.99*

Ariel has always been curious, but when she and her best friend Zeke stumble upon a mysterious old telling dart she feels an unexplained pull toward the dart, and to figuring out what it means. Magically flying great distances and only revealing their messages to the intended recipient, telling darts haven't been used for years, and no one knows how they work. So when two strangers show up looking for the dart, Ariel and Zeke realize that their discovery is not only interesting, but very dangerous. The telling dart, and the strangers, leads them to a journey more perilous and encompassing than either can imagine, and in the process both Zeke and Ariel find their true calling.

385 pages. 4.6 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a non-fiction book, a well-regarded romance,


*Kindle Daily Deal* APE: Author, Publisher, Entrepreneur-How to Publish a Book by * Guy Kawasaki - $1.99*

"Nuts, bolts, and inspiration too. Once again, Guy delivers, kicking the shiitake out of anyone who would tell you that you shouldn't, wouldn't or couldn't write a book." -Seth Godin

This version of APE was updated with the most recent content, facts, figures, tools, and resources on Jan 25th, 2013. To see what content has been added since the last update of APE, please visit apethebook.com/updates. This is version 1.1 (Austen).

In 2011 the publisher of one of my books, Enchantment, could not fill an order for 500 ebook copies of the book. Because of this experience, I self-published my next book, What the Plus!, and learned first-hand that self-publishing is a complex, confusing, and idiosyncratic process. As Steve Jobs said, "There must be a better way."

With Shawn Welch, a tech wizard, I wrote APE to help people take control of their writing careers. APE's thesis is powerful yet simple: filling the roles of Author, Publisher and Entrepreneur yields results that rival traditional publishing. We call this "artisanal publishing"--that is, when writers who love their craft control the publishing process and produce high-quality books. APE is 300 pages of step-by-step, tactical advice and practical inspiration. If you want a hype-filled, get-rich-quick book, you should look elsewhere. On the other hand, if you want a comprehensive and realistic guide to self-publishing, APE is the answer.

388 pages. 4.8 stars after 239 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Lost In Italy by * Stacey Joy Netzel - $1.99*

2012 WINNER Write Touch Readers' Award ~ Romantic Suspense

The best laid plans... Halli Sanders spent two years planning the trip of a lifetime to Italy. Her itinerary did not include being stranded by her siblings, kidnapped by a sexy American movie star, dodging bullets, or fleeing criminals in a car chase around Lake Como. And that's just in the first three hours. ...often go awry. Trent Tomlin put his movie career on hold to investigate his brother's murder-ruled-suicide at his Italian villa. He's closing in on the suspects when an American tourist unwittingly films the murder of the retired cop helping him. The killers will stop at nothing to get the evidence--including holding Halli's family as collateral. Life's a little different unscripted. Thrust into the role of real-life hero, Trent finds himself falling for the Plain Jane whose beauty blossoms with every challenge they face. But how can he keep the evidence from the murderers to get justice for his brother and friend without betraying Halli and her family?

364 pages. 4.1 stars after 130 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Bone House (Bright Empires) by * Stephen R. Lawhead - $1.99*

Kit Livingstone met his great-grandfather Cosimo in a rainy alley in London where he discovered the truth about alternate realities. Now he's on the run-and on a quest-trying to understand the impossible mission he inherited from Cosimo: to restore a map that charts the hidden dimensions of the multiverse. Survival depends on staying one step ahead of the savage Burley Men. The key is the Skin Map-but where it leads and what it means, Kit has no idea. The pieces have been scattered throughout this universe and beyond. Mina, from her outpost in seventeenth-century Prague, is quickly gaining both the experience and the means to succeed in the quest. Yet so are those with evil intent who, from the shadows, are manipulating great minds of history for their own malign purposes. Those who know how to use the ley lines have left their own world behind to travel across time and space-down avenues of Egyptian sphinxes, to an Etruscan tufa tomb, into a Bohemian coffee shop, and across a Stone Age landscape where universes collide-in this, the second quest to unlock the mystery of The Bone House. The Bright Empires series-from acclaimed author Stephen R. Lawhead-is a unique blend of epic treasure hunt, ancient history, alternate realities, cutting-edge physics, philosophy, and mystery. The result is a page-turning, adventure like no other.

401 pages. 4.0 stars after 109 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.45 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Dog's Life by * Caroline R. Sherman - $1.99*

From morning till night, a dog's life is very busy. He wakes people up. He welcomes visitors. He washes dishes. He keeps humans warm. Without a dog around, how would a family get through the day' This wonderfully endearing text by debut author Caroline Sherman is matched with adorable digital artwork by Donald Wu.

*This book has special features (Kindle Pop-up text) and is not available for eInk Kindles. When I check my "Send to" options, I can send it to the Cloud reader, my iPad and my Fire.* I could have sworn this was a KDD recently? Oh, well....

24 pages. 4.5 stars after 5.0 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a an Amazon Book of the Month (2010), the Dead Man series by KB author Lee Goldberg and others, a Romance and a teen deal.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Horns: A Novel by * Joe Hill - $1.99*

This gifted and brilliantly imaginative author catapulted to bestsellerdom with the chilling _Heart-Shaped Box_ and cemented his reputation with the prizewinning volume of short fiction _20th Century Ghosts_.

Ignatius Perrish spent the night drunk and doing terrible things. He woke up the next morning with a thunderous hangover, a raging headache . . . and a pair of horns growing from his temples.

At first Ig thought the horns were a hallucination, the product of a mind damaged by rage and grief. He had spent the last year in a lonely, private purgatory, following the death of his beloved, Merrin Williams, who was raped and murdered under inexplicable circumstances. A mental breakdown would have been the most natural thing in the world. But there was nothing natural about the horns, which were all too real. Once the righteous Ig had enjoyed the life of the blessed: born into privilege, the second son of a renowned musician and younger brother of a rising late-night TV star, he had security, wealth, and a place in his community. Ig had it all, and more-he had Merrin and a love founded on shared daydreams, mutual daring, and unlikely midsummer magic. But Merrin's death damned all that. The only suspect in the crime, Ig was never charged or tried. And he was never cleared. In the court of public opinion in Gideon, New Hampshire, Ig is and always will be guilty because his rich and connected parents pulled strings to make the investigation go away. Nothing Ig can do, nothing he can say, matters. Everyone, it seems, including God, has abandoned him. Everyone, that is, but the devil inside. . . . Now Ig is possessed of a terrible new power to go with his terrible new look-a macabre talent he intends to use to find the monster who killed Merrin and destroyed his life. Being good and praying for the best got him nowhere. It's time for a little revenge. . . .

Amazon Best Books of the Month, March 2010

446 pages. 4.2 stars after 3334 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Place to Rest My Heart (Crimson Romance) by * Galen Rose - $0.99*

When Laney Murphy walks into Muldoon's Pub in San Francisco, she has no idea that her life is about to change forever. The Muldoon family's offer of a job and a place to stay seems just too good to be true. And once she meets Sean Muldoon, the suspicious and distrustful son of the pub owners, she knows she was right - he clearly detests her. Sean is on the fast track as a bodyguard with Woo Security and he isn't going to allow some grifter to get in his way or to mess with his family. But he soon discovers that Laney is not all sharp tongue and sarcasm, and he finds himself wanting to kiss her more than deck her. But Laney's past comes back to haunt her and she soon must put her life on the line to save Sean and the family she has come to love. Sensuality Level: Behind Closed Doors

210 pages. 4.1 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Face Of Evil (Dead Man #1) by *KB's own Lee Goldberg - $0.99*

Matt Cahill is a widower leading a quiet, solitary life--cutting wood at a lumber mill in the Pacific Northwest, watching out for his trouble-prone friend Andy, and making his first, tentative attempt at a new romance with his co-woker Rachel. But a getaway to a ski resort goes tragically wrong and he is killed in an avalanche. That should be the end of his story, but for Matt, it's only the beginning. And now finds himself taking the first step in a horrifying odyssey across a dark world that exists within our own, where he must confront a violent, supernatural entity that spreads evil among us like a plague.

104 pages. 4.0 stars after 79 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

      
     ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Anna and the French Kiss by * Stephanie Perkins - $2.99*

Anna can't wait for her senior year in Atlanta, where she has a good job, a loyal best friend, and a crush on the verge of becoming more. So she's not too thrilled when her father unexpectedly ships her off to boarding school in Paris - until she meets Etienne St. Clair, the perfect boy. The only problem' He's taken, and Anna might be, too, if anything comes of her crush back home. Will a year of romantic near-misses end in the French kiss Anna awaits' Perkins's debut surpasses the usual chick-lit fare with smart dialogue, fresh characters and plenty of tingly interactions." - Kirkus Reviews, starred review "Very sly. Very funny. Very romantic. You should date this book." - Maureen Johnson, New York Times bestselling author "Tantalizing pacing, sparkling repartee, vibrant supporting characters . . ." - Gayle Forman, New York Times bestselling author of If I Stay"

400 pages. 4.6 stars after 389 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a historical romance set in the US west, a post-apocalyptic coming of age novel and an enhanced kid's book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Island by * Richard Laymon - $1.99*

In Richard Laymon's Island, eight people set out on a Bahaman cruise but are shipwrecked and stranded on a deserted island, where there's a maniac on the loose.

534 pages. 4.0 stars after 109 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Reluctant Debutante: Book 1 of the Cotillion Ball Series (Crimson Romance) by * Becky Lower - $0.99*

In 1855 New York, Ginger Fitzpatrick has absolutely no interest in taking part in the newest rage in America-the Cotillion Ball. Instead, Ginger would rather be rallying for women's rights-at least until she meets her brother's best friend from St. Louis, a dark mysterious man named Joseph Lafontaine, who ignites her passion and makes her question if love and marriage is such a ridiculous notion after all. What she and the rest of New York's high society don't realize is that Joseph is half Ojibwa Indian, and therefore, totally unsuitable for marriage to a fine, cultured young lady. In this Edith Wharton-meets-Julia Quinn tale, a young woman rebels against high society and opts for a life in which she creates her own set of rules. Sensuality Level: Sensual Ever since submitting her first screenplay to Bonanza at age twelve, Becky Lower has had a love affair with the American west. Since personal time travel is out of the question, she pursues her passion by writing about it. Becky is a graduate of Bowling Green State University and lives in Oberlin, Ohio with her dog, Mary.

234 pages. 4.5 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Knife of Never Letting Go (Chaos Walking) by * Patrick Ness - $1.99*

Todd Hewitt is the only boy in a town of men. Ever since the settlers were infected with the Noise germ, Todd can hear everything the men think, and they hear everything he thinks. Todd is just a month away from becoming a man, but in the midst of the cacophony, he knows that the town is hiding something from him -- something so awful Todd is forced to flee with only his dog, whose simple, loyal voice he hears too. With hostile men from the town in pursuit, the two stumble upon a strange and eerily silent creature: a girl. Who is she' Why wasn't she killed by the germ like all the females on New World' Propelled by Todd's gritty narration, readers are in for a white-knuckle journey in which a boy on the cusp of manhood must unlearn everything he knows in order to figure out who he truly is.

479 pages. 4.1 stars after 210 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.45 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Little Squeegy Bug by * Bill Martin - $1.99*

Once upon a time there was a little squeegy bug. No one knew where he came from. He wasn't an ant. He wasn't a cricket. And he certainly wasn't a flea. What was he? Follow along with lovable bug that tries to discover his true identity.

*Note: Not available for eInk Kindles; only for the Kindle Fire family, the Kindle Cloud Reader, Kindle for iPad and Kindle for Android.*

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery classic, a romance, a sci-fi deal and a kid's deal...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Gaudy Night (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries) by * Dorothy L. Sayers - $1.99*

Back at Oxford for her reunion, Harriet Vane, Lord Peter's beloved, finds herself in mortal danger

Since she graduated from Oxford's Shrewsbury College, Harriet Vane has found fame by writing novels about ingenious murders. She also won infamy when she was accused of committing a murder herself. It took a timely intervention from the debonair Lord Peter Wimsey to save her from the gallows, and since then she has devoted her spare time to resisting his attempts to marry her. Putting aside her lingering shame from the trial, Harriet returns to Oxford for her college reunion with her head held high-only to find that her life is in danger once again.

The first poison-pen letter calls her a "dirty murderess," and the ones that follow are no kinder. As the threats become more frightening, she calls on Lord Peter for help. Among the dons of Oxford lurks a killer, but it will take more than a superior education to match Lord Peter and the daring Harriet.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Dorothy L. Sayers including rare images from the Marion E. Wade Center at Wheaton College.

_Comment from Betsy: This is one of my favorite mysteries ever. And is available for loan, if anyone is interested.
_
512 pages. 4.2 stars after 93 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Heart of Lies: A Novel (Irish Angel Series) by * Jill Marie Landis - $1.99*

Raised in a tribe of street urchins, Maddie Grande was taught to be a thief and beggar on the streets of New Orleans. But Maddie doesn't know her real name or where she came from.Raised by Dexter Grande, Maddie and her twin 'brothers' have recently left New Orleans and moved to the bayou. The twins are rarely there, but Maddie has come to love the swamp. She has learned to fish and trap and sell pelts at the local mercantile.Maddie longs to change her life but knows that her brothers will never give up their lawless ways. When they kidnap the daughter of a wealthy carpetbagger, the twins force Maddie to hide the precocious eight-year-old while they return to New Orleans to wait for notice of a reward. Pinkerton agent Tom Abbott is assigned to the kidnapping case in which Maddie has become an accomplice. In a journey that takes them to Baton Rouge, a mutual attraction becomes evident, but Tom and Maddie cannot trust each other. Will Maddie ever discover who she is? Will her real family ever find her' Will Maddie and Tom listen to their hearts? Or will they choose honor over love?

305 pages. 4.1 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Pure (The Pure Trilogy) by * Julianna Baggott - $1.99*

We know you are here, our brothers and sisters . . . Pressia barely remembers the Detonations or much about life during the Before. In her sleeping cabinet behind the rubble of an old barbershop where she lives with her grandfather, she thinks about what is lost-how the world went from amusement parks, movie theaters, birthday parties, fathers and mothers . . . to ash and dust, scars, permanent burns, and fused, damaged bodies. And now, at an age when everyone is required to turn themselves over to the militia to either be trained as a soldier or, if they are too damaged and weak, to be used as live targets, Pressia can no longer pretend to be small. Pressia is on the run. Burn a Pure and Breathe the Ash . . . There are those who escaped the apocalypse unmarked. Pures. They are tucked safely inside the Dome that protects their healthy, superior bodies. Yet Partridge, whose father is one of the most influential men in the Dome, feels isolated and lonely. Different. He thinks about loss-maybe just because his family is broken; his father is emotionally distant; his brother killed himself; and his mother never made it inside their shelter. Or maybe it's his claustrophobia: his feeling that this Dome has become a swaddling of intensely rigid order. So when a slipped phrase suggests his mother might still be alive, Partridge risks his life to leave the Dome to find her. When Pressia meets Partridge, their worlds shatter all over again.

469 pages. 4.1 stars after 178 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Bugs! Bugs! Bugs! by * Bob Barner - $1.99*

Pretty ladybugs, fluttering butterflies, creepy daddy longlegs, and roly-poly bugs are some of the familiar creatures featured in this whimsically illustrated insect album. Complete with an actual size chart and bug-o-meter listing fun facts about each bug, _Bugs! Bugs! Bugs!_ will inform and entertain curious little bug lovers everywhere.

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy-- can i read the Peter Wimsey without having read any others?  or do i need to read something else first?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scarlet said:


> Betsy-- can i read the Peter Wimsey without having read any others? or do i need to read something else first?


There are a collection of four Peter Wimsey/Harriet Vane books. They should be read in order. Let me see if the others are lendable, too...

EDIT: It looks like all four of them are lendable....so I can loan them to you in order if you are interested. The first one is Strong Poison...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have a slew of Peter Wimsey books, more than four, that I bought on speculation when the whole series was marked down a few months ago. They are near the top of my TBR list, but keep getting pushed aside for something else. Wikipedia says there are eleven total Wimsey books. Is this series of four the start of the whole series? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are a collection of four Peter Wimsey/Harriet Vane books. They should be read in order. Let me see if the others are lendable, too...
> 
> EDIT: It looks like all four of them are lendable....so I can loan them to you in order if you are interested. The first one is Strong Poison...
> 
> Betsy


thanks, but i'll pass. don't really want to add more to my TBR...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have a slew of Peter Wimsey books, more than four, that I bought on speculation when the whole series was marked down a few months ago. They are near the top of my TBR list, but keep getting pushed aside for something else. Wikipedia says there are eleven total Wimsey books. Is this series of four the start of the whole series?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No, the Harriet Vane-Peter Wimsey novels are not the start of the entire series. They deal specifically with the romance of Peter & Harriet. But they do stand alone quite well. I haven't read all of the Peter Wimsey novels. But I've read and re-read these several times. They are both great mysteries and some of the most intensely romantic novels I've read. Gaudy Night, the penultimate one, is widely regarded one of the best in the whole series.

Here are the books in order, per Wikipedia:

With year of first publication

Whose Body? (1923) currently available for $0.99 in the Kindle Store, by the way! I just picked it up.
Clouds of Witness (1926) currently available for $1.99
Unnatural Death (1927)
The Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club (192
*Strong Poison (1931)*
Five Red Herrings (1931)
*Have His Carcase (1932)*
Murder Must Advertise (1933)
The Nine Tailors (1934)
*Gaudy Night (1935)
Busman's Honeymoon (1937)*

There are also short stories and stories written by other authors, including another Harriet & Peter book that was started and abandoned by Dorothy Sayers and finished by another author. The bolded ones above are the Harriet & Peter books. One collection, Lord Peter Views the Body is currently $2.99

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> thanks, but i'll pass. don't really want to add more to my TBR...


You can wait until you get to the S books, anyway!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scarlet said:


> thanks, but i'll pass. don't really want to add more to my TBR...


If you change your mind, they are very quick reads. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks, Betsy! I have Whose Body?, and being a sequence freak, will probably start there. Real soon now, though I have three prior books singled out to read next.... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Claw, how many of the ones in the list do you have?

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Claw, how many of the ones in the list do you have?
> 
> Betsy


I was pretty confident I'd like the series, having read stuff by Sayers and Mencken before and liked it. I bought all of 'em except Murder Must Advertise. Not sure if it wasn't discounted, or if I just overlooked it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What I wrote about Sayers and Mencken didn't seem right, so I just checked Wikipedia and found that I had mixed up Dorothy Sayers with Dorothy Parker! I don't know if I would have bought all the books so speculatively if I hadn't made that error! Well, I am stuck with them now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I expect you'll like them.  I've got the first two, when I'm ready, I wouldn't mind borrowing the third from you...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I expect you'll like them. I've got the first two, when I'm ready, I wouldn't mind borrowing the third from you...


I see I bought a bunch of these on November 26 of last year for $2.99, so I don't have a huge investment, but hopefully they will work out. Let me know about the borrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a fascinating non-fiction book, a romance, a sci-fi thriller and a teen deal.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Predictably Irrational, Revised and Expanded Edition: The Hidden Forces That Shape Our Decisions by * Dan Ariely - $1.99*

How do we think about money? What caused bankers to lose sight of the economy' What caused individuals to take on mortgages that were not within their means' What irrational forces guided our decisions' And how can we recover from an economic crisis?

In this revised and expanded edition of the _New York Times_ and _Wall Street Journal_ bestseller _Predictably Irrational_, Duke University's behavioral economist Dan Ariely explores the hidden forces that shape our decisions, including some of the causes responsible for the current economic crisis. Bringing a much-needed dose of sophisticated psychological study to the realm of public policy, Ariely offers his own insights into the irrationalities of everyday life, the decisions that led us to the financial meltdown of 2008, and the general ways we get ourselves into trouble. Blending common experiences and clever experiments with groundbreaking analysis, Ariely demonstrates how expectations, emotions, social norms, and other invisible, seemingly illogical forces skew our reasoning abilities. As he explains, our reliance on standard economic theory to design personal, national, and global policies may, in fact, be dangerous. The mistakes that we make as individuals and institutions are not random, and they can aggregate in the market-with devastating results. In light of our current economic crisis, the consequences of these systematic and predictable mistakes have never been clearer. Packed with new studies and thought-provoking responses to readers' questions and comments, this revised and expanded edition of _Predictably Irrational_ will change the way we interact with the world-from the small decisions we make in our own lives to the individual and collective choices that shape our economy.

384 pages. 4.2 stars after 496 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Bull Rider's Brother (Crimson Romance) by * Lynn Cahoon - $0.99*

On a girl's night out, Lizzie Hudson finds herself comparing her life as a single mom with her best friend's successful career when James Sullivan, the cowboy who got away, walks his Justin Ropers back into her life. Seeing him shakes Lizzie's world but James is in for an even more eventful weekend: he learns he has a son. James has enough on his plate trying to manage his brother's bull riding career. Can he learn to redefine family and become part of Lizzie's life before she gives up on him and marries another?

Sensuality Level: Behind closed doors Growing up in the middle of cowboy country, Lynn Cahoon was destined to fall in love with a tall, cool glass of water. Now, she enjoys writing about small-town America, the cowboys who ride the range, and the women who love them.

170 pages. 4.4 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Waking the Moon by * Elizabeth Hand - $1.99*

The reign of men has ended in this gripping thriller from Elizabeth Hand, and the fate of the world is on the line.

Sweeney Cassidy is the typical college freshman at the University of the Archangels and St. John the Divine in Washington, DC. She drinks. She parties. And she certainly doesn't suspect that underneath its picturesque Gothic façade, the University is a haven for the Benandanti, a cult devoted to suppressing the powerful and destructive Moon Goddess. But everything is about to change as Sweeney learns that her two new best friends are the Goddess's Chosen Ones.

Rich and engrossing, Waking the Moon is a seductive post-feminist thriller that delves into an ancient feud, where the real and magical collide, and one woman is forced to make a decision that will change the world.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Elizabeth Hand including rare images and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

512 pages. 4.0 stars after 75 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* In a Heartbeat by * Loretta Ellsworth - $1.99*

When a small mistake costs sixteen-year-old Eagan her life during a figure-skating competition, she leaves many things unreconciled, including her troubled relationship with her mother. From her vantage point in the afterlife, Eagan reflects back on her memories, and what she could have done differently, through her still-beating heart.

When fourteen-year-old Amelia learns she will be getting a heart transplant, her fear and guilt battle with her joy at this new chance at life. And afterwards when she starts to feel different-dreaming about figure skating, craving grape candy-her need to learn about her donor leads her to discover and explore Eagan's life, meeting her grieving loved ones and trying to bring the closure they all need to move on.

Told in alternating viewpoints, In a Heartbeat tells the emotional and compelling story of two girls sharing one heart.

223 pages. 4.5 stars after 50 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy
(and this was my 40000th post...)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Congratulations! Even the moderators here Get frequent flyer miles for posting, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For sure... Though I'm far behind intinst, and Ann's just a little bit behind me...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

You just now made me think about it....I passed my six thousandth post without realizing it. Probably yesterday. 

Please send my pink Cadillac to me in Oklahoma. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, Claw!

Today's Daily Deals include a celebrated mystery (7th in the series), a romance by a best selling author, a fantasy and a kid's deal.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Poison Flower: A Jane Whitefield Novel by * Thomas Perry - $1.99*

Poison Flower, the seventh novel in Thomas Perry's celebrated Jane Whitefield series, opens as Jane spirits James Shelby, a man unjustly convicted of his wife's murder, out of the heavily guarded criminal court building in downtown Los Angeles. But the price of Shelby's freedom is high. Within minutes, men posing as police officers kidnap Jane and, when she tries to escape, shoot her.

Jane's captors are employees of the man who really killed Shelby's wife. He believes he won't be safe until Shelby is dead, and his men will do anything to force Jane to reveal Shelby's hiding place. But Jane endures their torment, and is willing to die rather than betray Shelby. Jane manages to escape but she is alone, wounded, thousands of miles from home with no money and no identification, hunted by the police as well as her captors. She must rejoin Shelby, reach his sister before the hunters do, and get them both to safety.

In this unrelenting, breathtaking cross-country battle, Jane survives by relying on the traditions of her Seneca ancestors. When at last Jane turns to fight, her enemies face a cunning and ferocious warrior who has one weapon that they don't.

288 pages. 4.2 stars after 92 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Unlocked: A Love Story by * Karen Kingsbury - $1.99*

Before You Take a Stand ... You Got to Take a Chance. Holden Harris is an eighteen-year-old locked in a prison of autism. Despite his quiet ways and quirky behaviors, Holden is very happy and socially normal---on the inside, in a private world all his own. In reality, he is bullied at school by kids who only see that he is very different. Ella Reynolds is part of the 'in' crowd. A cheerleader and star of the high school drama production, her life seems perfect. When she catches Holden listening to her rehearse for the school play, she is drawn to him ... the way he is drawn to the music. Then, Ella makes a dramatic discovery---she and Holden were best friends as children. Frustrated by the way Holden is bullied, and horrified at the indifference of her peers, Ella decides to take a stand against the most privileged and popular kids at school. Including her boyfriend, Jake. Ella believes miracles can happen in the unlikeliest places, and that just maybe an entire community might celebrate from the sidelines. But will Holden's praying mother and the efforts of Ella and a cast of theater kids be enough to unlock the prison that contains Holden? This time, friendship, faith, and the power of a song must be strong enough to open the doors to the miracle Holden needs.

337 pages. 4.8 stars after 78 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Girl of Fire and Thorns by * Rae Carson - $1.99*

"A smart, complex fantasy with stellar characters." --Publishers Weekly (starred)

Once a century, one person is chosen for greatness. Elisa is the chosen one. But she is also the younger of two princesses. The one who has never done anything remarkable, and can't see how she ever will. Now, on her sixteenth birthday, she has become the secret wife of a handsome and worldly king--a king whose country is in turmoil. A king who needs her to be the chosen one, not a failure of a princess. And he's not the only one who seeks her. Savage enemies, seething with dark magic, are hunting her. A daring, determined revolutionary thinks she could be his people's savior, and he looks at her in a way that no man has ever looked at her before. Soon it is not just her life, but her very heart that is at stake. Elisa could be everything to those who need her most. If the prophecy is fulfilled. If she finds the power deep within herself. If she doesn't die young. Most of the chosen do.

448 pages. 4.3 stars after 260 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Bus Stops by * Taro Gomi - $0.99*

Brilliantly rendered drawings show the everyday events that make cities come alive. A simple text details the bus's path and riders, while a subtext challenges children to find a variety of objects and people. Gomi's pictures are beautifully composed, and will appeal to children for their simplicity and to adults for their strong graphics.

32 pages. 4.2 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, folks, the daily deal was not available when I was home, so I didn't get the table set up, but you can find today's deals here.

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller by one of our members, a sensual romance, a paranormal fantasy and Dora the Explorer!!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Sara's Game by *KB's own Ernie Lindsey - $1.99*

**Top 25 Bestseller on Amazon - November 2012** Two years ago, Sara's husband left for the gym one morning...and never came back. His car was found. He wasn't. Unbelievably, the police report said, "No foul play suspected." There were a few unreliable sightings over the following months, but little else. Now, on the last day before summer break, her three children have gone missing from their schools, all at the same time. And the note under her windshield wiper asks one foreboding question: Are you ready to play the game'

236 pages. 4.1 stars after 156 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Unbound (Crimson Romance) by * Nikkie Locke - $0.99*

Dean Whitley is no stranger to murder. In the small town of Hartsville, he isn't just another one of the guys. He is a survivor of the killing spree that left his mother dead and his father heartbroken. Determined to avoid the same lonely fate, he refuses to pursue the one woman he knows he could fall for. Payten Bailey isn't looking for a happily ever after ending. Busy running her parents' diner, she isn't looking for a relationship at all in spite of her friends' insistent prodding. An unexpected, and perhaps unavoidable, kiss puts Dean and Payten on a collision course toward disaster. As things heat up between the two, something far deadlier than the temperature is rising. Dean's worst fears come to life when Payten becomes the target for a killer. Plagued by nightmares of his mother's murder, Dean is determined to protect Payten at any cost. The small town police department struggles to find the man behind the attacks. The longer it takes to find answers, the more time a killer has to plan his final revenge. Sensuality Level: sensual

222 pages. 4.5 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Daughter of Witches (A Lyra Novel) by * Patricia C. Wrede - $1.99*

In the oppressive city of Drinn, a trio of magical strangers offers a servant girl the chance of a new lifeDrinn is not a safe place to be a witch. Ranira knows that better than most, for when she was just a child, the temple guards burned her parents at the stake for practicing magic. Now an indentured servant for a brutal innkeeper, she lives every day with the shame of her parents' alleged crime.

There is no worse time to visit Drinn than during the Midwinter Festival, when the city gates are sealed so that no outsider can witness the temple's secret rituals. And at Ranira's inn, three guests have overstayed their welcome. Attempting to protect Ranira from her master's cruelty, the three reveal their magical powers and attract the attention of the temple guards. Now, to save her new friends from certain death, Ranira must unleash the power that cost her parents their lives.

258 pages. 4.1 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dora Helps Diego! (Dora the Explorer) (Ready-To-Read Dora the Explorer - Level 1) by * Laura Driscoll - $0.99*

Baby Jaguar is missing. Read along with Dora as she looks for her friend!

This book has special features, and is available only for the Kindle Fire, the Cloud reader and the iPad as us _Count with Dora_, shown below. _Dora's Bedtime Adventures_, below, IS available for eInk Kindles. _Count with Dora_ and _Dora's Bedtime Adventures_ are also only $0.99 today.

24 pages. 4.6 stars after 5.0 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, enabled.

There are two more Dora books, also for $0.99
 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a memoir, a romance, a paranormal fantasy and a teen deal...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Beautiful Boy: A Father's Journey Through His Son's Addiction by * David Sheff - $1.99*

What had happened to my beautiful boy' To our family' What did I do wrong' Those are the wrenching questions that haunted every moment of David Sheff's journey through his son Nic's addiction to drugs and tentative steps toward recovery. Before Nic Sheff became addicted to crystal meth, he was a charming boy, joyous and funny, a varsity athlete and honor student adored by his two younger siblings. After meth, he was a trembling wraith who lied, stole, and lived on the streets. David Sheff traces the first subtle warning signs: the denial, the 3 A.M. phone calls (is it Nic' the police' the hospital'), the rehabs. His preoccupation with Nic became an addiction in itself, and the obsessive worry and stress took a tremendous toll. But as a journalist, he instinctively researched every avenue of treatment that might save his son and refused to give up on Nic.

Beautiful Boy is a fiercely candid memoir that brings immediacy to the emotional rollercoaster of loving a child who seems beyond help.

Amazon Best of the Month, February 2008: From as early as grade school, the world seemed to be on Nic Sheff's string. Bright and athletic, he excelled in any setting and appeared destined for greatness. Yet as childhood exuberance faded into teenage angst, the precocious boy found himself going down a much different path. Seduced by the illicit world of drugs and alcohol, he quickly found himself caught in the clutches of addiction. Beautiful Boy is Nic's story, but from the perspective of his father, David. Achingly honest, it chronicles the betrayal, pain, and terrifying question marks that haunt the loved ones of an addict. Many respond to addiction with a painful oath of silence, but David Sheff opens up personal wounds to reinforce that it is a disease, and must be treated as such. Most importantly, his journey provides those in similar situations with a commodity that they can never lose: hope --Dave Callanan

337 pages. 4.5 stars after 294 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* When Wishes Collide (Wish Series) by * Barbara Freethy - $1.99*

In a moment of desperation, two strangers make a wish, only to discover that sometimes a wish can take you down an unexpected path ... straight toward a life-changing love. WHEN WISHES COLLIDE, Book #3 in the WISH Series, is an emotionally compelling and suspenseful contemporary romance by #1 NY Times Bestselling Author Barbara Freethy. Adrianna Cavello's life changed in an instant when a break-in at her restaurant took the life of her boyfriend and left her too traumatized to return to work. Months later, with everything she's ever wanted on the line, Adrianna makes a wish by tossing a coin into a fountain known for making miracles. Wyatt Randall is also in need of a miracle. Two years earlier, his ex-wife kidnapped their daughter, and Wyatt is desperate to find his little girl. A new lead raises his hopes, but quickly fizzles out. When his coin clashes with another, he sees what little hope he has flying away. Adrianna and Wyatt soon learn that they have more in common than two coins that collided. In fighting for the lives they lost, they must learn how to trust again. Only then will they discover that meeting each other and falling in love might not be what they wished for, but exactly what they need. (Each book in the WISH Series is a standalone story, but shares the common theme of wishes.)

248 pages. 4.6 stars after 57 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Once Bitten by * Kalayna Price - $1.99*

Kita Nekai, on the run and the smallest of her shifter clan-a calico cat among lions and tigers-is being hunted. She was expected to accept her role as her father's successor whether or not her cat was up to the task of leading the clan. She disagreed. Now she's less than a step ahead of the hunters, bone-tired, cold, and living hand-to-mouth in the city of Haven. And that's the high point of her day. She's also drugged, "accidently" turned into a vampire, and sentenced to death for recklessly creating a rogue shifter who tortures its human prey. She's got seventy-two hours to find the rogue, evade a city full of hunters, prove she's not responsible for the rogue, and keep the vampire council from killing her. All while sorting out an apprentice mage, a married ex-boyfriend shifter-hunter, and the vampire who made her.

267 pages. 3.8 stars after 110 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $110 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Lemonade War (The Lemonade War Series) by * Jacqueline Davies - $1.99*

For a full hour, he poured lemonade. The world is a thirsty place, he thought as he nearly emptied his fourth pitcher of the day. And I am the Lemonade King. Fourth grader Evan Treski is people-smart. He's good at talking with people, even grownups. His younger sister, Jessie, on the other hand, is math-smart, but not especially good with people. So when the siblings' lemonade-stand war begins, there really is no telling who will win-or even if their fight will ever end. Brimming with savvy marketing tips for making money at any business, definitions of business terms, charts, diagrams, and even math problems, this fresh, funny, emotionally charged novel subtly explores how arguments can escalate beyond anyone's intent. This book features a teaser chapter from book two of the Lemonade War series, The Lemonade Crime.

195 pages. 4.3 stars after 74 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include an award-winning Scandinavian mystery, a romance by Heather Graham, a vampire mystery and a kid's deal for grades 4-6


*Kindle Daily Deal* House of Evidence by * Viktor Arnar Ingolfsson - $1.99*

On a cold January morning in 1973, inside a stately old house in Reykjavik, blood pools around Jacob Kieler Junior from a fatal gunshot wound to his chest. Detective Jóhann Pálsson, an expert in the emerging field of forensics, is called to the scene and soon discovers something more unsettling than the murder itself: the deceased's father, Jacob Kieler Senior, a railroad engineer, was shot to death in the same living room nearly thirty years earlier. The case was officially closed as a botched robbery. Pálsson soon uncovers diaries that portray Kieler Senior as an ambitious man dedicated to bringing the railroad to Iceland no matter the cost. Sensing a deeper and darker mystery afoot, the detective and his colleagues piece together through the elder Kieler's diaries a family history rich with deceit&#8230;

399 pages. 3.9 stars after 37 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Glory (Topaz Historical Romance) by * Heather Graham - $1.99*

In Civil War-era Florida, a woman suspected of witchcraft reawakens a tired doctor's heart

Julian McKenzie, a surgeon and makeshift colonel, is at the end of his rope. He's trapped deep in the South with his Rebel platoon, and their supplies and morale are running low. But while fleeing from an attack, he finds salvation in a most unusual form: a run-down plantation. Inside, widow Rhiannon Tremaine, a Union sympathizer, practices what the locals describe as witchcraft. In reality, Rhiannon is a gifted healer and medic. Still, she does have a bit of magic in her.

In the fifth book of her Florida Civil War series, bestselling author Heather Graham evokes a treacherous world of divided loyalties. Rhiannon has the gift of second sight, and while she used to welcome her visions, now her dreams only give her pain.

In Julian, though, she may have found someone to change them . . . if the war doesn't conspire to rip the two apart.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Heather Graham, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

352 pages. 4.0 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Glory is the fifth book in the series; the entire series to date is shown below, in order.

     ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Murder in Vein (A Madison Rose Vampire Mystery) by * Sue Ann Jaffarian - $1.99*

The sight of the blood covered fangs exploded from her deep memory like a ball through a plate glass window. The man had bitten Bobby, torn into him like a barbequed rib on the Fourth of July.

Vampires. Real live-er, dead (undead?)-bloodsucking vampires, living in the City of Angels. Madison Rose, a street-smart twenty-something waitress would never have believed it-until a vampire thwarts a vicious attack against her by appearing in the nick of time and finishing off her assailant in one tasty bite.

Madison has been saved by the vampires-or has she? She learns that women have been going missing; their lifeless bodies turning up drained of blood. Now the murderer is after her. As the violence escalates, Madison, LAPD Detective Notchey, and a cadre of alluring and dangerous vampires search for the true killer-while Madison keeps a wary eye on the skittish and thirsty vampires. Will she survive to see the light of day?

336 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Whatever After #1: Fairest of All by * Sarah Mlynowski - $1.99*

A fresh, modern spin on a classic fairy tale--from bestselling author Sarah Mlynowski! Mirror, mirror, on the basement wall . . . Once upon a time my brother and I were normal kids. The next minute' The mirror in our basement slurped us up and magically transported us inside Snow White's fairy tale. I know it sounds crazy, but it's true. But hey -- we're heroes! We stopped Snow White from eating the poisoned apple. Hooray! Or not. If Snow White doesn't die, she won't get to meet her prince. And then she won't get her happy ending. Oops. Now it's up to us to: - Avoid getting poisoned - Sneak into a castle - Fix Snow White's story And then, fingers crossed, find our way home.

"I tore through FAIREST OF ALL in one sitting and loved, loved, loved it! It's inventive, hilarious, and full of adventure and surprises." -- Leslie Margolis, author of The Maggie Brooklyn Mysteries "Giddy, fizzy, hilarious fun!" -- Lauren Myracle, author of LUV YA BUNCHES

176 pages. 4.4 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled. All Kindles

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a highly rated mystery, a short story collection of true love, classic sci-fi and a kid's deal


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Pain Scale (Long Beach Homicide) by * Tyler Dilts - $1.99*

Long Beach homicide detective Danny Beckett returns from a year-long medical leave badly scarred and in constant pain, yet determined to prove he still has what it takes to do the job. He gets his chance when a call comes in that shocks even the toughest guys in the squad room: A California congressman's daughter-in-law and grandchildren have been brutally murdered in their upscale home. At first glance, it looks like a robbery gone wrong, but Danny's not so sure. Something doesn't quite add up. With state and local law enforcement in an uproar and the media circling like vultures, the pressure's on for Danny and his partner, Jennifer Tanaka, to solve this one. Too much is at stake&#8230;and not just politically. Even if they manage to crack the case, there's no guarantee the stress won't derail Danny's recovery. Because while the doctors can treat his physical pain, no one can erase the agony of the past that haunts every step he takes-and threatens to destroy his career once and for all.

305 pages. 4.2 stars after 57 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* When Love Goes Bad: TruLove Collection by * Anonymous - $1.99*

Anyone who's ever loved and lost will relate to the tales of timeless relationship-busters like controlling creeps, two-timing traitors and maniacal mothers-in-law! Even "been there, done that" readers will be surprised by the extraordinary accounts of love destroyed by an affair exposed on national TV, a Botox babe, and a handsome, but heartless, doctor. Twelve unique stories chronicle the relationship rollercoaster of highs and lows that so often define romantic love.

275 pages. 5.0 stars after 6 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Memoirs Found in a Bathtub by * Stanislaw Lem - $1.99*

The year is 3149, and a vast paper destroying blight-papyralysis-has obliterated much of the planet's written history. However, these rare memoirs, preserved for centuries in a volcanic rock, record the strange life of a man trapped in a hermetically sealed underground community. Translated by Michael Kandel and Christine Rose.

204 pages. 4.6 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dragon's Breath (Tales of the Frog Princess) by * E. D. Baker - $1.99*

Reviews "As tasty as its prequel, this romantic confection ends with several ingenious twists. . . . A treat." -School Library Journal "As magically adventurous as fantasy can get. . .Talking bats, a Dragon Olympics, and a fitful flying carpet are some of the charming ingredients in this fast-moving, inventive coming-of-(witch)age sequel." -VOYA "Dragon's Breath continues the tradition of feisty princesses who turn the normal fantasy clichés inside-out. Self-aware and independent, Emma is a heroine to root for, the sort who never gives up." -Science Fiction Chronicle About the Author E.D. Baker is also the author of The Frog Princess and Once Upon a Curse, the further adventures of Emma and Eadric. She lives with her family near Baltimore, Maryland

314 pages. 4.7 stars after 11 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a true tale of endurance, a romantic thriller, a take on the Arthurian legend and an Amazon Teen Book of the Month from 2012.


*Kindle Daily Deal* We Die Alone: A WWII Epic of Escape and Endurance by * David Howarth - $1.99*

A World War II chronicles of Jan Baalsrud's escape from Nazi-occupied arctic Norway.

We Die Alone is an astonishing true story of heroism and endurance. Like Slavomir Rawicz's The Long Walk, it is also an unforgettable portrait of the determination of the human spirit.

If this story of espionage and survival were a novel, readers might dismiss the Shackleton-like exploits of its hero as too fantastic to be taken seriously. But respected historian David Howarth confirmed the details of Jan Baalsrud's riveting tale. It begins in the spring of 1943, with Norway occupied by the Nazis and the Allies desperate to open the northern sea lanes to Russia. Baalsrud and three compatriots plan to smuggle themselves into their homeland by boat, spend the summer recruiting and training resistance fighters, and launch a surprise attack on a German air base. But he's betrayed shortly after landfall, and a quick fight leaves Baalsrud alone and trapped on a freezing island above the Arctic Circle. He's poorly clothed (one foot is entirely bare), has a head start of only a few hundred yards on his Nazi pursuers, and leaves a trail of blood as he crosses the snow. How he avoids capture and ultimately escapes--revealing that much spoils nothing in this white-knuckle narrative--is astonishing stuff. Baalsrud's feats make the travails in Jon Krakauer's Mt. Everest classic Into Thin Air look like child's play. In an introduction, Stephen Ambrose calls We Die Alone a rare reading experience: "a book that I absolutely cannot put down until I've finished it and one that I can never forget." This amazing book will disappoint no one. --John J. Miller

232 pages. 4.5 stars after 196 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Thunder in the Night (Crimson Romance) by * Kate Fellowes - $0.99*

Aspiring investigative journalist Allison Belsar has exactly zero interest in tagging along with the society set when they visit Belize. But when the trip is sponsored by the local zoo and her editor issues the order, she packs her bags and shows up on time. Turns out there's more to this adventure than red-eyed tree frogs and Mayan ruins. Something criminal is going on. But what' And how does that gorgeous tour guide figure into events' He's close at hand every time there's danger. Of course, he's nearby plenty of other times, too. The moments she spends in his arms are as magical as the moonlight on a tropical night. Allison is in danger of losing her heart to this man, and her life to a deadly ring of criminals who will do anything to keep their secrets hidden deep in the jungle. This could be the story to make her career-if she lives to tell it. Sensuality Level: Behind closed doors Kate Fellowes's working life has revolved around words-editor of the student newspaper, reporter for the local press, cataloger in her hometown library. She's the author of four previous novels and numerous short stories and essays. Married, she and her husband share their home with a variety of companion animals.

240 pages. 3.9 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Kingmaking: Book One of the Pendragon's Banner Trilogy by * Helen Hollick - $1.99*

Who was THE MAN Who became THE LEGEND We know as KING ARTHUR? "You are the Pendragon, rightful Lord of Dumnonia and the Summer Land; Lord of less Britain. By all that is right, you ought be seated where Vortigern sits'You ought to be King." Here lies the truth of the Lord of the Summer Land. This is the tale of Arthur flesh and bone. Of the shaping of the man, both courageous and flawed, into the celebrated ruler who inspired armies, who captured Gwenhyfar's heart, and who emerged as the hero of the Dark Ages and the most enduring hero of all time. This is the unexpected story of the making of a king--the legend who united all of Britain.

Book One of the Pendragon's Banner Trilogy

Includes bonus reading group guide.

595 pages. 3.9 stars after 8 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Throne of Glass by * Sarah J Maas - $2.99*

After serving out a year of hard labor in the salt mines of Endovier for her crimes, 18-year-old assassin Celaena Sardothien is dragged before the Crown Prince. Prince Dorian offers her her freedom on one condition: she must act as his champion in a competition to find a new royal assassin. Her opponents are men-thieves and assassins and warriors from across the empire, each sponsored by a member of the king's council. If she beats her opponents in a series of eliminations, she'll serve the kingdom for three years and then be granted her freedom. Celaena finds her training sessions with the captain of the guard, Westfall, challenging and exhilirating. But she's bored stiff by court life. Things get a little more interesting when the prince starts to show interest in her... but it's the gruff Captain Westfall who seems to understand her best. Then one of the other contestants turns up dead... quickly followed by another. Can Celaena figure out who the killer is before she becomes a victim' As the young assassin investigates, her search leads her to discover a greater destiny than she could possibly have imagined.

Amazon Best Teen Book of the Month, August 2012

416 pages. 4.3 stars after 251 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a novel by J.A. Jance, a romance, a sci-fi and a kid's deal.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Justice Denied (J. P. Beaumont Mysteries) by * J. A. Jance - $1.99*

The murder of an ex-drug dealer ex-con-gunned down on his mother's doorstep-seems just another turf war fatality. Why then has Seattle homicide investigator J.P. Beaumont been instructed to keep this assignment hush-hush' Meanwhile, Beau's lover and fellow cop, Mel Soames, is involved in her own confidential investigation. Registered sex offenders from all over Washington State are dying at an alarming rate-and not all due to natural causes. A metropolis the size of Seattle holds its fair share of brutal crime, corruption, and dirty little secrets. But when the separate trails they're following begin to shockingly intertwine, Beau and Mel realize that they have stumbled onto something bigger and more frightening than they anticipated-a deadly conspiracy that's leading them to lofty places they should not enter . . . and may not be allowed to leave alive.

448 pages. 4.2 stars after 53 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* First Love, Wild Love by * Madeline Baker - $1.99*

It took only one look into the dark, fathomless eyes of the Indian prisoner for Brianna to see her destiny-that, if he escaped his bonds, she would follow him anywhere.

306 pages. 4.6 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Henry Franks: A Novel by * Peter Adam Salomon - $1.99*

For Henry Franks, Death is Everywhere. It claimed his mother a year ago, in an accident that robbed him of his memory and left him covered with horrific scars. It's in his skin, leaving him numb to pain no matter how hard he tries to hurt himself. It obsesses his distant father, who buries himself in his work at the morgue. And it's stalking the streets, where a serial killer's path of destruction reveals the dark truth of Henry's past.

290 pages. 4.0 stars after 8 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Five Funny Bunnies: Three Bouncing Tales by * Jean Van Leeuwen - $1.99*

Meet the bunnies. There's bossy big sister Flossie. The twins, Homer and Henry always on the go. Little George. He loves trucks and tricks. And messy but much loved Baby Sadie. She's small, but does that stop her' No way! Whether trying to outdo each other or cheering one another on, making the most of an unexpected mishap or coping with a big-sister-incharge, these high-spirited bunnies will hop, pop, twirl, and leap right into your heart. Irresistible watercolor illustrations by Anne Wilsdorf bring these three wise and witty stories to life.

45 pages. 4.0 stars after 23 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry I'm late today--blame it on a combination of bad internet connection this morning, a project due and then a nap. Took me an hour to get the App of the Day done. 

Today's Daily Deals include a heartwarming true dog story (who doesn't like those?), a romance, a paranormal mystery and a kid's book for preschoolers!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Merle's Door: Lessons from a Freethinking Dog by * Ted Kerasote - $1.99*

Now including a wonderful new photo insert chronicling Merle's life, this national bestseller explores the relationship between humans and dogs. How would dogs live if they were free' Would they stay with their human friends' Merle and Ted found each other in the Utah desert- Merle was living wild and Ted was looking for a pup to keep him company. As their bond grew, Ted taught Merle how to live around wildlife, and Merle taught Ted about the benefits of letting a dog make his own decisions. Using the latest in wolf research and exploring issues of animal consciousness and leadership and the origins of the human-dog relationship, Ted Kerasote takes us on the journey he and Merle shared. As much a love story as a story of independence and partnership, Merle's Door is tender, funny, and ultimately illuminating.

421 pages. 4.7 stars after 455 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Montana Dawn (McCutcheon Family Series - Book 1) by * Caroline Fyffe - $1.99*

MONTANA DAWN - Book One in The McCutcheon Family Series 2010 Maggie Finalist, 2010 Gayle Wilson Finalist , RWA Golden Heart Finalist Montana Territory, August 1883 When Luke McCutcheon finds Faith Brown about to give birth in her rickety wagon, his first instincts are to ride for help. Instead, he stays and delivers a beautiful baby girl. Unable to leave the pretty young widow and her little son and newborn unprotected in the Montana wilderness, he brings them along on his family's cattle drive, to the absolute delight of the other friendly cowboys.

"I enjoyed every minute of the book and that's about as good as a book can get!" --Philosophy of Romance

Luke, third son of Montana's wealthy McCutcheon family, is different from his brothers. As the offspring of a Cheyenne warrior, he carries a chip on his shoulder for all to see. His flashing eyes and handsome face make Faith feel she's stepped into some long-ago tale where men cherish their women--and keep them safe. If only she could trust him! Faith is on the run, and although she's pampered and protected by Luke and his family, she just can't risk the consequences of sharing the details of her past--one that's hunting to take her back to the nightmare she's just escaped. Happy-ever-afters are for fairytales, she reminds herself sternly as her heart feels the warm pull of his. Still, she can't help but dream of a loving family, a home to call her own, a beautiful and bright...Montana Dawn

"Caroline Fyffe's second tale grips the audience and never slows down for even a paragraph." -Harriet Klausner

"In the tradition of classic Americana romances, Fyffe has found her place alongside Lisa Cooke, Linda Lael Miller and Catherine Anderson."-Romantic Times Book Review

324 pages. 4.4 stars after 76 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Mind Over Monsters (A F.R.E.A.K.S. Squad Investigation) by * Jennifer Harlow - $1.99*

Beatrice Alexander is no ordinary schoolteacher-she can move objects with her mind, an embarrassing skill she hasn't yet mastered or embraced. After nearly killing her brother by accident, she joins the F.R.E.A.K.S. Squad, the Federal Response to Extra-Sensory and Kindred Supernaturals. This top-secret branch of the FBI combats ghosts, ghouls, and other monsters threatening humanity. With her teammates-among them a handsome former-detective werewolf and an annoying Don Juan vampire who's dead-set on seducing her-Beatrice investigates her first case. Disgustingly dismembered bodies have turned up, bearing bite marks of the undead. Someone-or something-is raising a horde of hideous, bloodthirsty zombies. Armed with Bette, her trusty machete, Beatrice takes on the master of the flesh-devouring corpses, who's guarding a horrifying secret . . . Featuring a team of monster hunters with unique paranormal abilities, the F.R.E.A.K.S. Squad Investigation series combines humor, suspense, and supernatural crime-fighting.

290 pages. 4.3 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The I LOVE YOU Book by * Todd Parr - $1.99*

I love you when you give me kisses. I love you when you need hugs...

Most of all, I love you just the way you are.

In his newest picture book, Todd Parr explores the meaning of unconditional love in a heartfelt, playful way. Featuring a heart-shaped die-cut and sparkling silver foil on the cover, this is the perfect way to say, "I love you!" Parents and caregivers are sure to be inspired by Todd's vibrant illustrations and tender sentiments, and will enjoy sharing this very special book with the little ones they love.

32 pages. 4.9 stars after 28 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Note: this book is available for the Kindle Cloud Reader, iPads and the Kindle Fire family of devices.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal* Island Beneath the Sea: A Novel (P.S.) by * Isabel Allende - $2.99*

Born on the island of Saint-Domingue, Zarité-known as Tété-is the daughter of an African mother she never knew and one of the white sailors who brought her into bondage. Though her childhood is one of brutality and fear, Tété finds solace in the traditional rhythms of African drums and the voodoo loa she discovers through her fellow slaves.

When twenty-year-old Toulouse Valmorain arrives on the island in 1770, it's with powdered wigs in his trunks and dreams of financial success in his mind. But running his father's plantation, Saint Lazare, is neither glamorous nor easy. Although Valmorain purchases young Tété for his bride, it is he who will become dependent on the services of his teenaged slave.

Against the merciless backdrop of sugarcane fields, the lives of Tété and Valmorain grow ever more intertwined. When the bloody revolution of Toussaint Louverture arrives at the gates of Saint Lazare, they flee the brutal conditions of the French colony, soon to become Haiti, for the raucous, free-wheeling enterprise of New Orleans. There Tété finally forges a new life, but her connection to Valmorain is deeper than anyone knows and not easily severed. With an impressive richness of detail, and a narrative wit and brio second to none, Allende crafts the riveting story of one woman's determination to find love amid loss, to offer humanity though her own has been so battered, and to forge a new identity in the cruelest of circumstances.

480 pages. 4.2 stars after 139 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Wild Montana Sky (The Montana Sky Series) by * Debra Holland - $1.99*

When her brother announces his marriage, Elizabeth Hamilton suddenly becomes unwanted and unwelcome in the only home she's ever known. To escape the new mistress of the house, Elizabeth accepts the invitation of her best friend to journey to Montana. The dirt streets and wooden storefronts of Sweetwater Springs and the hardships of ranch living are worlds away from the refinements of Gilded Age Boston, yet Elizabeth is filled with new hope-and buoyed by a wealthy banker's attentions. Yet it's cowboy Nick Sanders who slowly awakens her heart and helps her recognize her strengths. And when a deadly influenza epidemic strikes, Elizabeth will fight for those she loves-and the life she's ready to claim. A USA Today bestseller and winner of Romance Writers of America's Golden Heart Award, Wild Montana Sky is historical romance at its best-a warm, uplifting story of new love and second chances.

333 pages. 4.2 stars after 264 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Tears in Rain by * Rosa Montero - $1.99*

Death is inevitable. Especially when you have an expiration date. As a replicant, or "techno-human," Detective Bruna Husky knows two things: humans bioengineered her to perform dangerous, undesirable tasks; and she has just ten years on the United States of Earth before her body automatically self-destructs. But with "anti-techno" rage on the rise and a rash of premature deaths striking her fellow replicants, she may have even less time than she originally thought. Investigating the mysterious deaths, Bruna delves into the fractious, violent history shared by humans and replicants, and struggles to engage the society that fails to understand her-yet created her. The deeper she gets, the deadlier her work becomes as she uncovers a vast, terrifying conspiracy bent on changing the very course of the world. But even as the darkness of her reality closes in, Bruna clings fiercely to life.

418 pages. 3.9 stars after 129 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The False Prince: Book 1 of the Ascendance Trilogy: Book 1 of the Ascendance Trilogy by * Jennifer A. Nielsen - $*

THE FALSE PRINCE is the thrilling first book in a brand-new trilogy filled with danger and deceit and hidden identities that will have readers rushing breathlessly to the end. In a discontent kingdom, civil war is brewing. To unify the divided people, Conner, a nobleman of the court, devises a cunning plan to find an impersonator of the king's long-lost son and install him as a puppet prince. Four orphans are recruited to compete for the role, including a defiant boy named Sage. Sage knows that Conner's motives are more than questionable, yet his life balances on a sword's point -- he must be chosen to play the prince or he will certainly be killed. But Sage's rivals have their own agendas as well. As Sage moves from a rundown orphanage to Conner's sumptuous palace, layer upon layer of treachery and deceit unfold, until finally, a truth is revealed that, in the end, may very well prove more dangerous than all of the lies taken together. An extraordinary adventure filled with danger and action, lies and deadly truths that will have readers clinging to the edge of their seats.

352 pages. 4.6 stars after 137 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy seems distracted today, but the Gold Box Deal today is a number of different Harlequin romances for $1.99 each! Not to my taste, but I'll bet a bunch of KBers are interested....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=xs_gb_A1N9NM4XNN6OES?ie=UTF8&docId=1000777851&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1PTA93THC0PTBMHMX64D


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Claw!

Sorry about that. I"m on vacation and trying to get on Pacific time so I can do these just as they go live at midnight PT; but not quite there yet. And morning here have been busy.

Here is the complete list:

Today's Daily Deals include six Harlequin romances, a sci-fi novel (sounds really good!) and a teen sci-fi


*Daily Romance Deal* Summer Desserts (Great Chefs) by * Nora Roberts - $1.99*

Could a cordon bleu chef be a junkfood addict' The more Blake Cocharan learned about Summer Lyndon, dessert chef extraordinaire, the more intrigued he becameand the more determined he was to hire her. Blake wanted the Best, and Summer looked extremely good to him. Her superb credentials were icing on the cake. Summer was accustomed to traveling around the world, creating the perfect ending to perfect meals. But Blake had a unique appeal. Summer found herself responding to the challenge, both professionally&#8230;and personally&#8230;. For the first time, Summer was planning a meal from start to finish-and creating a perfect ending all her own.

383 pages. 4.1 stars after 27 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.

    ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Midshipman's Hope (The Seafort Saga) by * David Feintuch - $1.99*

David Feintuch's acclaimed Seafort Saga begins as Nicholas Seafort sets off on an interstellar naval adventure he will never forget

In the year 2194, seventeen-year-old Nicholas Seafort is assigned to the Hibernia as a lowly midshipman. Destination: the thriving colony of Hope Nation. But when a rescue attempt goes devastatingly wrong, Seafort is thrust into a leadership role he never anticipated. The other officers resent him, but Seafort must handle more dangerous problems, from a corrupted navigation computer to a deadly epidemic. Even Hope Nation has a nasty surprise in store. Seafort might be the crew's only hope . . .

This page-turning science fiction in the vein of Robert Heinlein and Orson Scott Card-with a dash of Horatio Hornblower-marks the captivating debut adventure in Feintuch's hugely popular Seafort Saga.

400 pages. 4.0 stars after 94 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Gravity (The Taking) by * Melissa West - $0.99*

In the future, only one rule will matter:

Don't. Ever. Peek.

Seventeen-year-old Ari Alexander just broke that rule and saw the last person she expected hovering above her bed - arrogant Jackson Locke, the most popular boy in her school. She expects instant execution or some kind of freak alien punishment, but instead, Jackson issues a challenge: help him, or everyone on Earth will die.

Ari knows she should report him, but everything about Jackson makes her question what she's been taught about his kind. And against her instincts, she's falling for him. But Ari isn't just any girl, and Jackson wants more than her attention. She's a military legacy who's been trained by her father and exposed to war strategies and societal information no one can know - especially an alien spy, like Jackson. Giving Jackson the information he needs will betray her father and her country, but keeping silent will start a war.

400 pages. 4.2 stars after 88 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a romance, a collection of adult fairy tales, and a kid's deal.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Stone Maidens by * Lloyd Devereux Richards - $1.99*

As the chief forensic anthropologist for the FBI's Chicago field office, Christine Prusik has worked her fair share of bizarre cases. Yet this one trumps them all: a serial killer is strangling young women and dumping their bodies in the steep, forested ravines of southern Indiana. With each victim, the killer leaves a calling card: a stone figurine carved like the spirit stones found among the primitive tribes of Papua New Guinea-the same tribes from whom Prusik narrowly escaped a decade earlier while doing field research. The similarity is eerie and, frankly, terrifying; Prusik still carries the scars from the tribesmen's attack. But is the connection real' Or have the dark details of Prusik's nightmares finally wormed their way into her waking life' Displaying the expertise of a veteran writer, debut novelist Lloyd Devereux Richards skillfully builds layers of psychological suspense and terror into a compulsively readable whodunit.

325 pages. 4.2 stars after 42 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Heart You Own (Crimson Romance) by * Diane R. Jewkes - $0.99*

Why would an English lord want to have part ownership in a New Mexico cattle ranch' And why did it have to be her father's ranch' Kara Jonston has grown up thinking she will someday inherit the family ranch. She has worked the ranch as hard as any man. Ask any of the cowboys. Finding out her father sold half ownership in the ranch-and to a soft Englishman, no less-without even talking to her hurts her pride and stirs her anger. To make matters worse, this outsider is coming to inspect his investment, and her father expects her to be nice. Although she promises her father to give his new partner a chance, she vows she will never accept him as her partner on her ranch. Hawke Pryce, Lord Stoneham, is not English, he is Scottish. He is not soft, and he is not coming to the New Mexico Territory just to inspect his latest investment. He's hunting a man. Sparks fly-but will they turn into lasting love for two people determined to hang on to their hearts' Sensuality Level: Sensual Diane R. Jewkes is a lover of books and history. She grew up in southern New Mexico and currently lives in Colorado with her husband and much-loved dogs. She has two children and three grandchildren living nearby.

222 pages. 4.1 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Ruby Slippers, Golden Tears by * Ellen Datlow - $1.99*

In their third critically acclaimed collection of original fairy tales for adults, World Fantasy Award-winning editors Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling present 21 new stories by some of the top names in literature today. Dark, disturbing and delightful, each story was written expressly for this superb collection of distinctly grown-up fantasy -- a brilliant companion volume to Datlow and Windling's acclaimed anthologies, Snow White, Blood Red and Black Thorn, White Rose. Contributors include: Susan Wade, Tanith Lee, Garry Kilworth, Nancy Kress, Farida S.T. Shapiro, Joyce Carol Oates, Roberta Lannes, Michael Cadnum, Lisa Goldstein, John Brunner, Nancy A. Collins, Gene Wolfe, Susan Palwick, Milbre Burch, Gahan Wilson, Anne Bishop, Kathe Koja, Ellen Steiber, Neil Gaiman, Jane Yolen, and Delia Sherman.

436 pages. 4.2 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* There Was an Old Pirate Who Swallowed a Fish by * Jennifer Ward - $1.99*

There was an old pirate . . . who swallowed a fish, a bird, a map, some gold, and even a whole pirate ship! Will the Old Pirate sink to the bottom of the deep, dark sea' Yo ho ho! Watch his belly grow! Jennifer Ward's take on the "Old Lady Who Swallowed a Fly" song is perfectly matched with Steve Gray's zany digital illustrations.

This book is available only for the Amazon Cloud Reader, Kindle Fires and iPads.

34 pages. 4.6 stars after 43 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Patch of Ground by * Michael Archer - $1.99*

A poignant, often humorous, recollection of the siege of Khe Sanha pivotal turning point in the American war in Vietnam. Under constant bombardment from the enemy, Michael Archer and his cadre of young Marines Orr, Pig, Old Woman and Savage, just to name a few managed to survive and, in the process, learn about manhood, sacrifice and the darkest recesses of fear and loneliness.

200 pages. 4.8 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Tidewater Inn (The Hope Beach Series) by * Colleen Coble - $1.99*

Welcome to Hope Beach. A place of intoxicating beauty . . . where trouble hits with the force of a hurricane. Inheriting a beautiful old hotel on the Outer Banks could be a dream come true for Libby. The inn cries out for her restorer's talent and love of history. She's delighted to learn of the family she never knew she had. And the handsome Coast Guard lieutenant she's met there on the island could definitely be the man of her dreams. But Libby soon realizes that the only way she can afford the upkeep on the inn is to sell it to developers who are stalking the island. The father who willed her the inn has died before she could meet him, and her newfound brother and sister are convinced she's there to steal their birthright. Worst of all, her best friend and business partner has been kidnapped before her eyes, and Libby's under suspicion for the crime. Libby's dream come true is becoming a nightmare. Her only option is to find her friend and prove her innocence, or lose everything on the shores of Hope Island.

341 pages. 4.4 stars after 175 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Breathe by * Sarah Crossan - $1.99*

Inhale. Exhale. Breathe. Breathe. Breathe . . . The world is dead. The survivors live under the protection of Breathe, the corporation that found a way to manufacture oxygen-rich air. Alina has been stealing for a long time. She's a little jittery, but not terrified. All she knows is that she's never been caught before. If she's careful, it'll be easy. If she's careful. Quinn should be worried about Alina and a bit afraid for himself, too, but even though this is dangerous, it's also the most interesting thing to happen to him in ages. It isn't every day that the girl of your dreams asks you to rescue her. Bea wants to tell him that none of this is fair; they'd planned a trip together, the two of them, and she'd hoped he'd discover her out here, not another girl. And as they walk into the Outlands with two days' worth of oxygen in their tanks, everything they believe will be shattered. Will they be able to make it back' Will they want to'

389 pages. 3.9 stars after 62 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Princess Academy: Palace of Stone by * Shannon Hale - $2.99*

Coming down from the mountain to a new life in the city seems a thrill beyond imagining. When Miri and her friends from Mount Eskel set off to help the future princess Britta prepare for her royal wedding, she is happy about her chance to attend school in the capital city. There, Miri befriends students who seem so sophisticated and exciting . . . until she learns that they have some frightening plans. They think that Miri will help them, that she should help them. Soon Miri finds herself torn between loyalty to the princess and her new friends' ideas, between an old love and a new crush, and between her small mountain home and the bustling city. Picking up where Princess Academy left off, this incredible stand-alone story celebrates the joys of friendship, the delight of romance, and the fate of a beloved fairy tale kingdom.

336 pages. 4.6 stars after 51 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller with a kick-butt heroine, a Regency romance, a fairy fantasy for grades 9-12 and a mermaid fantasy for grades 4-6.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Informationist: A Vanessa Michael Munroe Novel (Vanessa Michael Munroe Novels) by * Taylor Stevens - $1.99*

"Stevens's blazingly brilliant debut introduces a great new action heroine, Vanessa Michael Munroe, who doesn't have to kick over a hornet's nest to get attention, though her feral, take-no-prisoners attitude reflects the fire of Stieg Larsson's Lisbeth Salander&#8230;.Thriller fans will eagerly await the sequel to this high-octane page-turner." -Publishers Weekly, starred, boxed review Vanessa "Michael" Munroe deals in information-expensive information-working for corporations, heads of state, private clients, and anyone else who can pay for her unique brand of expertise. Born to missionary parents in lawless central Africa, Munroe took up with an infamous gunrunner and his mercenary crew when she was just fourteen. As his protégé, she earned the respect of the jungle's most dangerous men, cultivating her own reputation for years until something sent her running. After almost a decade building a new life and lucrative career from her home base in Dallas, she's never looked back. Until now.

A Texas oil billionaire has hired her to find his daughter who vanished in Africa four years ago. It's not her usual line of work, but she can't resist the challenge. Pulled deep into the mystery of the missing girl, Munroe finds herself back in the lands of her childhood, betrayed, cut off from civilization, and left for dead. If she has any hope of escaping the jungle and the demons that drive her, she must come face-to-face with the past that she's tried for so long to forget.

Gripping, ingenious, and impeccably paced, The Informationist marks the arrival or a thrilling new talent. From the Hardcover edition.

336 pages. 4.0 stars after 229 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Sir Philip's Folly: A Novel of Regency England - Being the Fourth Volume of The Poor Relation by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

The owners of the Poor Relation Hotel are busy once again. This time, Sir Philip Sommerville has installed a vulgar, grasping woman in the hotel, and his co-owners are frantic to remove her. At the same time, they decide they must help a young guest find a husband. These experienced schemers almost make and break the wrong matches, but greed is revealed, and love triumphs.

208 pages. 4.4 stars after 7 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

  ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Lament: The Faerie Queen's Deception (Gathering of Faerie) by * Maggie Stiefvater - $*

Sixteen-year-old Deirdre Monaghan is a painfully shy but prodigiously gifted musician. She's about to find out she's also a cloverhand-one who can see faeries. Deirdre finds herself infatuated with a mysterious boy who enters her ordinary suburban life, seemingly out of thin air. Trouble is, the enigmatic and gorgeous Luke turns out to be a gallowglass-a soulless faerie assassin. An equally hunky-and equally dangerous-dark faerie soldier named Aodhan is also stalking Deirdre. Sworn enemies, Luke and Aodhan each have a deadly assignment from the Faerie Queen. Namely, kill Deirdre before her music captures the attention of the Fae and threatens the Queen's sovereignty. Caught in the crossfire with Deirdre is James, her wisecracking but loyal best friend. Deirdre had been wishing her life weren't so dull, but getting trapped in the middle of a centuries-old faerie war isn't exactly what she had in mind . . . Lament is a dark faerie fantasy that features authentic Celtic faerie lore, plus cover art and interior illustrations by acclaimed faerie artist Julia Jeffrey. �

325 pages. 4.1 stars after 168 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Emily Windsnap and the Siren's Secret by * Liz Kessler - $*

Emily Windsnap is finally enjoying a swimmingly peaceful life on Allpoints Island, hanging out with her mermaid bff, Shona, and her new friend Aaron (half-merperson like herself). But their idyll is cut short when Emily learns that the Windsnaps and friends must return to their old home in Brightport, where construction projects are threatening a secret mermaid community under the sea. Neptune's mandate' No less than an interspecies intervention to bring merpeople and humans together, a task the imperious god feels the mixed Windsnap family is well suited for. There are just a few snags for Emily, however, like dealing with old nemeses Mandy and Mr. Beeson, figuring out her feelings toward Aaron-and untangling a high-suspense mystery related to a group of legendary lost sirens. Everyone's favorite half-mermaid is back with a splash in a sparkling new adventure her fans will be eager to get their fins on.

305 pages. 4.7 stars after 26 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include three romances, a sci fi thriller and a teen's deal


*Daily Romance Deal* Honey on Your Mind by * Maria Murnane - $0.99*

For Waverly Bryson, life is anything but boring! And never is that fact more evident than in Maria Murnane's delightful third novel about the irrepressible heroine. This time around, Waverly faces a game-changing opportunity: an offer to turn her popular advice column into a regular guest spot on the new TV show Love, Wendy. It could be the break of a lifetime-but for a few not-so-minor details. For starters, Waverly's acceptance of the job means moving clear across the country, giving up her rent-controlled apartment, and leaving behind her best friends McKenna and Andie. Oh, and there's the fact that TV host extraordinaire Wendy Davenport is none-too-pleased by the prospect of Waverly usurping her broadcast throne. Then there's Jake, Waverly's boyfriend. He's as crazy about her as ever. His mother, on the other hand' Not so much. But Waverly wouldn't be Waverly if she didn't tackle these challenges head on, with all the zeal, good humor, and, yes, occasional catastrophe that we've come to expect from "the American Bridget Jones." Witty, light-hearted, and fun, Honey on Your Mind is Waverly Bryson at her best.

308 pages. 4.4 stars after 96 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Girl in the Wild by *KB's own Beth Orsoff - $0.99*

Beth hasn't been active lately, but she was a very active member of KB for a couple of years, posting as Beth O! We still claim you, Beth! Congrats on having two books as Daily Deals. Dis-Engaged, shown following the book description for _Girl in the Wild_, is also $1.99 today.

This title was previously published as _How I Learned to Love the Walrus_. When Los Angeles publicist Sydney Green convinces her boss to let her produce a documentary for the Save the Walrus Foundation, the only thing she is really interested in saving is herself. Sydney sees the walrus as merely a means to improving her career and her love life-and not necessarily in that order. For any other client Sydney would've killed the project the second she learned she'd be the one having to spend a month in rural Alaska, but for rising star, and sometimes boyfriend Blake McKinley, no sacrifice is ever too great. Yet, a funny thing happens on the way to the Arctic. A gregarious walrus pup, a cantankerous scientist, an Australian sex goddess, a Star Wars obsessed six-year-old, and friends and nemeses both past and present rock Sydney Green's well-ordered world. Soon Sydney is forced to choose between doing what's easy and doing what's right. Beth Orsoff's Girl in the Wild is a bright, comical tale of ambition, romance&#8230;and walruses.

362 pages. 4.2 stars after 62 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Brand New Cherry Flavor: A Novel of the Occult by * Todd Grimson - $1.99*

In the world of Hollywood's panderers, philanderers, has-beens, and sycophants, aspiring screenwriter and director Lisa Nova considers herself a rising star who can transcend the lies, cheating, and hypocrisy for the sake of her art. When she is coldly betrayed by one leering producer too many, she turns to Boro, the enigmatic leader of a local biker gang, to exact vengeance and she gets more than she bargained for. It begins with the strange tattoos that appear overnight on her skin like stigmata, followed by the hallucinations of ancient cults of the undead. Lisa soon finds herself contending with white jaguars and cannibalistic demons rising from the grave, and the lines between dreams and reality quickly dissolve in this surreal and exhilarating blend of satire and the macabre.

She wanted to seduce and subvert, jab a needle so irresistibly that they didn't even realize their illusions were being pricked, inflatable dolls collapsing into sad rubber husks." Lisa Nova, a sensual Nastassja Kinski lookalike, once played a naked victim in a splatter movie, but at 26 she's a hungry iconoclastic filmmaker who gets screwed out of an important directing job. She turns to a witch doctor for revenge, and soon bizarre tattoos appear on her body. The magic she impulsively invokes turns out to be more than a specific spell against her nemesis: it's a cascading rearrangement in the forces active around Lisa herself. Todd Grimson's achievement in this unpredictable horror novel is that Lisa's world is not just California flashy, but is believably complex, with all the entanglements of a rich life.

352 pages. 3.8 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Sweethearts by * Sara Zarr - $1.99*

As children, Jennifer Harris and Cameron Quick were both social outcasts. They were also one another's only friend. So when Cameron disappears without warning, Jennifer thinks she's lost the only person who will ever understand her. Now in high school, Jennifer has been transformed. Known as Jenna, she's popular, happy, and dating, everything "Jennifer" couldn't be---but she still can't shake the memory of her long-lost friend.

When Cameron suddenly reappears, they are both confronted with memories of their shared past and the drastically different paths their lives have taken.

From the National Book Award nominated author of _Story of a Girl, Sweethearts_ is a story about the power of memory, the bond of friendship, and the quiet resilience of our childhood hearts.

236 pages. 4.5 stars after 71 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a bestselling paranormal thriller, a southern family epic, a sci-fi thriller and a teen deal.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Swan Song by * Robert R. McCammon - $1.99*

I picked up this one for free a while back using one of the special offers. It's lendable if anyone is interested.

McCammon's epic bestselling novel about a girl psychic struggling to survive in the aftermath of a nuclear holocaust

Something flashes in nine-year-old Swan's brain, telling her that trouble is coming. Maybe it's her mother, fed up with her current boyfriend and ready to abandon their dismal trailer park and seek a new home. But something far worse is on the horizon. Death falls from the sky-nuclear bombs which annihilate American civilization. Though Swan survives the blast, this young psychic's war is just beginning.

As the survivors try to make new lives in the wasteland, an evil army forms, intent on murdering all those tainted with the diseases brought by fallout. When Swan finds a mysterious amulet that could hold the key to humankind's salvation, she draws the attention of a man more dangerous than any nuclear bomb. To rescue mankind, this little girl will have to grow up fast.

Swan Song is rich with such characters as an ex-wrestler named Black Frankenstein, a New York City bag lady who feels power coursing from a weird glass ring, a boy who claws his way out of a destroyed survivalist compound. They gather their followers and travel toward each other, all bent on saving a blonde girl named Swan from the Man of Many Faces. Swan Song is often compared to Stephen King's The Stand, and for the most part, readers who enjoy one of the two novels, will enjoy the other. Like The Stand, it's an end-of-the-world novel, with epic sweep, apocalyptic drama, and a cast of vividly realized characters. But the tone is somewhat different: The good is sweeter, the evil is more sadistic, and the setting is harsher, because it's the world after a nuclear holocaust. Swan Song won a 1988 Bram Stoker Award for Best Novel. It's a monster of a horror book, brimming over with stories and violence and terrific imagery--God and the Devil, the whole works.

866 pages. 4.6 stars after 711 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Unto These Hills by * Emily Sue Harvey - $0.99*

"A subtle tale deep with character and southern atmosphere to die for. Emily Sue Harvey has a sure touch and strong voice. She's a talent to watch." - Steve Berry, New York Times bestselling author

"Unto These Hills is strong in its characterization and Emily Sue Harvey captures the humor and heartbreak of Southern Culture. The scenes are real and the emotions deep. A wonderfully readable novel." - Kay Allenbaugh, bestselling author of Chocolate for a Woman's Soul

"Emily Sue Harvey creates a strong Southern voice, vibrant characters, and a story that moves us from commonplace life to the brink of emotional destruction and back to salvation." - Gwen Hunter, author of Ashes to Ashes

Unto These Hills is an unforgettable novel of love, scandal, family, and roots by one of the most emotionally authentic authors of our time. Taking us into the deep South's Tucapau Mill Hill, it introduces us to the unforgettable Sunny Acklin. Betrayed, abandoned, and violated, Sunny faces one seemingly insurmountable challenge after another. But she never loses her spirit or the memory of the love that once so richly illuminated her world. As years go by, Sunny does everything she can to make something of her life until at last an opportunity arises, one charged with promise...and undeniable risk.

From its vivid evocation of mill hill life to its pitch perfect rendering of the complexities of family and relationships, Unto These Hills is at once epic and intensely intimate. It is the richest novel yet from a writer who fluently speaks the language of our deepest feelings.

442 pages. 4.2 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Blackcollar (The Blackcollar Series) by * Timothy Zahn - $1.99*

The blackcollars-an elite, genetically enhanced fighting force-may be humanity's only hope

Decades after a successful invasion of Earth and the Terran Democratic Empire by the Ryqril-hostile, leathery-skinned aliens-resistance fighter Allen Caine is training for an undercover mission. He will assume the identity of an aide to the senate-part of the government that colludes with the invaders. But when the mission begins earlier than planned, Caine finds himself stuck on the off-planet outpost of Plinry with no idea of what awaits. He's responsible for the most important mission undertaken by the resistance in twenty years, and when the operation goes awry, Caine's only hope is to locate Plinry's so-called blackcollars-the elusive, martial arts-trained guerilla force whose wartime resistance efforts are legendary. With his life and the freedom of everyone in the TDE on the line, Caine's success will depend on whether or not he can find them. . . .

608 pages. 4.3 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Grave Mercy (Book I): His Fair Assassin, Book I (His Fair Assassin Trilogy) by * Robin LaFevers - $1.99*

Why be the sheep, when you can be the wolf' Seventeen-year-old Ismae escapes from the brutality of an arranged marriage into the sanctuary of the convent of St. Mortain, where the sisters still serve the gods of old. Here she learns that the god of Death Himself has blessed her with dangerous gifts-and a violent destiny. If she chooses to stay at the convent, she will be trained as an assassin and serve as a handmaiden to Death. To claim her new life, she must destroy the lives of others.

Ismae's most important assignment takes her straight into the high court of Brittany-where she finds herself woefully under prepared-not only for the deadly games of intrigue and treason, but for the impossible choices she must make. For how can she deliver Death's vengeance upon a target who, against her will, has stolen her heart?

Amazon Best Books of the Month, April 2012: Seventeen-year-old Ismae was fathered by Saint Mortain, the God of Death, and one dark and stormy night, she is brought to a mysterious convent where his many daughters are trained as assassins. When she is given an important assignment to protect the Duchess of Brittany and kill the traitor in her court, Ismae begins to learn that being a handmaiden of Death may not mean what the nuns taught her. But her burgeoning independence comes with consequences, and the fate of an entire country--and the only man she could ever love--hangs in the balance.

Set in medieval France with historically accurate details, Grave Mercy is the first book in a gritty, fast-paced trilogy, and gives thrilling new meaning to the term "girl power." --Juliet Disparte

565 pages. 4.5 stars after 259 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include the book behind the movie _Beautiful Creatures_, romantic thriller, a dystopian classic and a teen deal that combines mystery, magic and historyical fiction!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Beautiful Creatures by * Kami Garcia - $2.99*

Gatlin County

We were pretty much the epicenter of the middle of nowhere.

At least, that's what I thought.

Turns out, I couldn't have been more wrong.

There was a curse.

There was a girl.

And in the end, there was a grave.

Lena Duchannes is unlike anyone the small Southern town of Gatlin has ever seen, and she's struggling to conceal her power and a curse that has haunted her family for generations. But even within the overgrown gardens, murky swamps and crumbling graveyards of the forgotten South, a secret cannot stay hidden forever. Ethan Wate, who has been counting the months until he can escape from Gatlin, is haunted by dreams of a beautiful girl he has never met. When Lena moves into the town's oldest and most infamous plantation, Ethan is inexplicably drawn to her and determined to uncover the connection between them. In a town with no surprises, one secret could change everything.

Ethan Wate is struggling to hide his apathy for his high school "in" crowd in small town Gatlin, South Carolina, until he meets the determinedly "out" Lena Duchannes, the girl of his dreams (literally--she has been in his nightmares for months). What follows is a smart, modern fantasy--a tale of star-crossed lovers and a dark, dangerous secret.

Beautiful Creatures is a delicious southern Gothic that charms you from the first page, drawing you into a dark world of magic and mystery until you emerge gasping and blinking, wondering what happened to the last few hours (and how many more you're willing to give up). To tell too much of the plot would spoil the thrill of discovery, and believe me, you will want to uncover the secrets of this richly imagined dark fantasy on your own. --Daphne Durham

577 pages. 4.2 stars after 1465 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Fade the Heat by * Colleen Thompson - $0.99*

"First, you gotta find the perfect bottle," the Firebug rasped. "Too hard, and it won't bust when it hits the floor. Too thin, and it explodes on impact with the window, splashing you with the fuel mix and burning you to hell." Someone is setting fires in the Houston barrio, and Dr. Jack Montoya is the first intended victim. Is there some connection between the torching of his apartment and the gorgeous blonde from his past who appears at his clinic that same day' For sure, Reagan Hurley turns up the flames of his libido, but these days the beautiful firefighter is more interested in putting out conflagrations than fanning old sparks. Yet when a hotly contested mayoral race turns ugly, when Reagan's life is threatened and Jack's career almost destroyed, when desire sizzles uncontrollably between them, it seems that no one will be able to&#8230; Fade the Heat.

366 pages. 4.5 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* This Perfect Day by * Ira Levin - $1.99*

By the author of Rosemary's Baby, a horrifying journey into a future only Ira Levin could imagine

Considered one of the great dystopian novels-alongside Anthony Burgess's A Clockwork Orange and Aldous Huxley's A Brave New World-Ira Levin's frightening glimpse into the future continues to fascinate readers even forty years after publication.

The story is set in a seemingly perfect global society. Uniformity is the defining feature; there is only one language and all ethnic groups have been eugenically merged into one race called "The Family." The world is ruled by a central computer called UniComp that has been programmed to keep every single human on the surface of the earth in check. People are continually drugged by means of regular injections so that they will remain satisfied and cooperative. They are told where to live, when to eat, whom to marry, when to reproduce. Even the basic facts of nature are subject to the UniComp's will-men do not grow facial hair, women do not develop breasts, and it only rains at night.

With a vision as frightening as any in the history of the science fiction genre, This Perfect Day is one of Ira Levin's most haunting novels.

320 pages. 4.7 stars after 129 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Splendors and Glooms by * Laura Amy Schlitz - $2.99*

Newbery Medalist Laura Amy Schlitz brings her sorcery to a Victorian gothic thriller - an enthralling, darkly comic tale that would do Dickens proud. The master puppeteer, Gaspare Grisini, is so expert at manipulating his stringed puppets that they appear alive. Clara Wintermute, the only child of a wealthy doctor, is spellbound by Grisini's act and invites him to entertain at her birthday party. Seeing his chance to make a fortune, Grisini accepts and makes a splendidly gaudy entrance with caravan, puppets, and his two orphaned assistants. Lizzie Rose and Parsefall are dazzled by the Wintermute home. Clara seems to have everything they lack - adoring parents, warmth, and plenty to eat. In fact, Clara's life is shadowed by grief, guilt, and secrets. When Clara vanishes that night, suspicion of kidnapping falls upon the puppeteer and, by association, Lizzie Rose and Parsefall. As they seek to puzzle out Clara's whereabouts, Lizzie and Parse uncover Grisini's criminal past and wake up to his evil intentions. Fleeing London, they find themselves caught in a trap set by Grisini's ancient rival, a witch with a deadly inheritance to shed before it's too late. Newbery Medal winner Laura Amy Schlitz's Victorian gothic is a rich banquet of dark comedy, scorching magic, and the brilliant and bewitching storytelling that is her trademark.

400 pages. 4.7 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a 87th precinct novel, a romance, a parnormal trilogy and a sweet teen's deal...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Last Dance (87th Precinct Mysteries) by * Ed McBain - $1.99*

The fiftieth is pure gold: from the author The New York Times calls "the man with the golden ear" comes the fiftieth novel in the 87th Precinct series. In this city, you can get anything done for a price. If you want someone's eyeglasses smashed, it'll cost you a subway token. You want his fingernails pulled out? His legs broken? You want him more seriously injured/ You want him hurt so he's an invalid his whole life? You want him skinned, you want him burned, you want him -- don't even mention it in a whisper -- killed? It can be done. Let me talk to someone. It can be done.

The hanging death of a nondescript old man in a shabby little apartment in a meager section of the 87th Precinct was nothing much in this city, especially to detectives Carella and Meyer. But everyone has a story, and this old man's story stood to make some people a lot of money. His story takes Carella, Meyer, Brown, and Weeks on a search through Isola's seedy strip clubs and to the bright lights of the theater district. There they discover an upcoming musical with ties to a mysterious drug and a killer who stays until the last dance. The Last Dance is Ed McBain's fiftieth novel of the 87th Precinct and certainly one of his best. The series began in 1956 with Cop Hater and proves him to be the man who has been called "so good he should be arrested."

Penzler Pick, January 2000: When it comes to the novels of big-city cop life revolving around a single station house's daily dramas, Ed McBain wrote the book--50 of them, in fact. And whatever one thinks of the virtues of NYPD Blue, Hill Street Blues, or even Law and Order, there's the undeniable truth that McBain was there first, with his wonderfully reimagined New York. (Fans know that Isola is the stand-in for the borough of Manhattan, Riverhead for the Bronx, Majesta for Queens, Calm's Point for Brooklyn, and Bethtown for Staten Island.) Here, as one hopes and expects, a body turns up within the opening pages. And also, as is often the case, Detective Steve Carella is there to spar with the medical examiner. But there are other bodies and other police personnel in a story that takes the typical McBain route--no short cuts--that amounts to a crook's tour of the city he loves. With a cast of characters that ranges from socialites to hookers, The Last Dance takes in theater world chicanery, police brutality, and a pizza-joint massacre. Ed McBain, also known as Evan Hunter, is the only American ever to have won the British Crimewriters Association's Diamond Dagger; he is a grand master of the Mystery Writers of America; his books have sold over a hundred million copies around the world; and he wrote the screenplay for Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds, the Matthew Hope series of mystery novels with fairy tale and nursery rhyme titles (Rumpelstiltskin, Goldilocks, etc.), as well as the classic The Blackboard Jungle. Celebrating the publication of the 50th novel in a series that stays amazingly fresh and incredibly readable is no small thing. This much-loved and seminal writer is a national treasure. If you're a mystery reader, you've undoubtedly read Ed McBain. If you haven't read one for a while, try this one. It's so good it will immediately send you scurrying back for the ones you missed. --Otto Penzler

336 pages. 3.9 stars after 44 reviews. 


*Daily Romance Deal* Pulled by * A. L. Jackson - $1.99*

Melanie Winters and Daniel Montgomery shared a love they believed bonded them together for life. After a tragic loss, overwhelming grief and misguided guilt distorts the truth, and their relationship ends in unanswered questions. For nine years, they drift through life, each unable to forget the one who holds their heart. Now, when their lives again intersect, will the power that drew them together be enough to heal the wounds from their past' Pulled is a story of attraction and separation, of a love so strong it refuses to give up even when all others have. Five Star Review! "It's one of the best books I've read so far this year." -Grace, Feeding My Book Addiction Five Star Review! "What an emotional roller coaster of a book. I honestly haven't spent so much time crying and smiling while reading in a long time. I loved it!" -Chrystal, Snowdrop Dreams of Books Five Star Review! "This is one amazing book&#8230;a MUST READ novel for anyone wanting to read a true love story of two people trying to overcome and beat all odds." -Nattie, Books from the Purple Jelly Bean Chair 5 Star Review! "This story was exactly what I've been dying to read in a romance&#8230;Beautiful, captivating, achingly romantic and heartbreaking." -Author Courtney Lyn Batten For someone who hungers for intense romance, Pulled is perfect for you. Looking for more romance by A.L. Jackson' Search for Lost to You, Take This Regret, and When We Collide. A. L. Jackson - Tragic Beginnings, Fairy Tale Endings

350 pages. 4.1 stars after 319 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Nightfall (Nightingale: Book One) by * Stephen Leather - $1.99*

"You're going to hell, Jack Nightingale." These are the words that ended Jack Nightingale's career as a police negotiator. Now a struggling private detective, the chilling words return with a vengeance when Jack inherits a mansion with a priceless library-and a terrifying warning from a man who claims to be his father. Nightingale quickly learns his soul was sold at birth and a devil will come to claim it on his thirty-third birthday, which is just three short weeks away. It's a hard pill to swallow. He doesn't believe in Hell and probably doesn't believe in Heaven either. But when people close to him start to die horribly, he is led to the inescapable conclusion that real evil may be at work. And if he doesn't find a way out, he'll be damned for eternity. Dripping with brooding intensity, unrelenting suspense, and surprising wit, United Kingdom thriller master Stephen Leather's first book in the _Nightingale_ series is a riveting, heart-stopping mystery with extraordinary range and power.

439 pages. 4.1 stars after 82 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Secondhand Charm by * Julie Berry - $1.99*

In a secluded village, magic sparkles on the edges of the forest. There, a young girl named Evie possesses unusually strong powers as a healer. A gypsy's charms-no more than trinkets when worn by others-are remarkably potent when Evie ties them around her neck. Her talents, and charms, have not escaped the notice of the shy stonemason's son. But Evie wants more than a quiet village and the boy next-door. When the prince's carriage arrives one day, and his footman has fallen ill, Evie might just get her chance after all . . . Berry's debut novel garnered glowing reviews and strong sales-and now she's done it again with a beautifully woven tale to keep all readers, young and old, absolutely charmed.

350 pages. 4.5 stars after 29 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include an award-winning French novel about love, a romantic thriller, sci-fi by a master and a fun kid's book about hugs!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Still with Me by * Thierry Cohen - $0.99*

Since its initial publication in France, Still with Me has been published in 15 countries. The book won France's Grand Prix Jean d'Ormesson in 2007. Jeremy takes his life on his twentieth birthday after childhood friend Victoria rejects his love. On his twenty-first birthday, he wakes up. Victoria is at his side, blissfully in love with him. While Jeremy can't remember the previous year, he savors the miracle of waking up alongside the woman he loves. The next time he wakes, another year has passed and he finds himself a spectator of his own life. Victoria now carries his child, but the man alongside her is a disturbingly different person-a cruel, egotistical, seemingly unknowable Jeremy. Is it amnesia? Insanity? Or has the God Jeremy defied with his selfish act now cursed him? This strange and beautiful novel tells the tale of a man lost between life and death, but connected by the love-as friend, lover, son, and father-given and taken over the course of a lifetime, a love that simply won't let go.

287 pages. 4.1 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Crooked Hearts by * Patricia Gaffney - $1.99*

Two con artists team up in 1880s California for the score of a lifetime-but end up fighting for their lives instead

In a stagecoach en route to San Francisco, Grace Rousselot is posing as a nun to drum up "donations" from fellow travelers. Across from her, Reuben Jones is faking blindness to prey on unsuspecting travelers. Both grifters are surprised to learn that they have competition, and even more surprised when their stagecoach is ambushed and robbed, leaving them both flat broke.

Not keen to discuss the robbery with the police, Reuben and Grace decide to work together to recoup some of their losses. Soon enough, what starts out as a practical partnership evolves into something more. And with the Chinese mafia hot on their heels, neither is sure just how far they can trust a man-or a woman-with a crooked heart.

384 pages. 4.6 stars after 11 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wild Seed (Patternist) by * Octavia E. Butler - $2.99*

When two immortals meet in the long-ago past, the destiny of mankind is changed forever

For a thousand years, Doro has cultivated a small African village, carefully breeding its people in search of seemingly unattainable perfection. He survives through the centuries by stealing the bodies of others, a technique he has so thoroughly mastered that nothing on Earth can kill him. But when a gang of New World slavers destroys his village, ruining his grand experiment, Doro is forced to go west and begin anew.

He meets Anyanwu, a centuries-old woman whose means of immortality are as kind as his are cruel. She is a shapeshifter, capable of healing with a kiss, and she recognizes Doro as a tyrant. Though many humans have tried to kill them, these two demi-gods have never before met a rival. Now they begin a struggle that will last centuries and permanently alter the nature of humanity.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Octavia E. Butler including rare images from the author's estate.

320 pages. 4.7 stars after 102 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* How to Hug by * Maryann MacDonald - $1.99*

Hugs can be tricky! But you can learn how to hug. Never hug anyone too tight-ouch! And don't hug too many people at once-uh-oh! You can be a leg hugger or a bear hugger or a surprise hugger. If you don't want a hug, it's okay to say so. But if you learn how to give a hug and do it just right, you might get one back...so be ready! Jana Christy's digital illustrations provide a charming twist to something everyone loves to do.

32 pages. 4.5 stars after 8 reviews. Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

(Thanks, Linda!)

Here's the KDD thread:

Today's Daily Deals:


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Moviegoer by * Walker Percy - $1.99*

Percy's National Book Award-winning classic: A young man, torn between the forces of tradition and change, searches for meaning in post-war America

On the cusp of his thirtieth birthday, Binx Bolling is a lost soul. A stockbroker and member of an established New Orleans family, Binx's one escape is the movie theater that transports him from the falseness of his life. With Mardi Gras in full swing, Binx, along with his cousin Kate, sets out to find his true purpose amid the excesses of the carnival that surrounds him.

Buoyant yet powerful, The Moviegoer is a poignant indictment of modern values, and an unforgettable story of a week that will change two lives forever.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Walker Percy including rare photos from the author's estate.

This elegantly written account of a young man's search for signs of purpose in the universe is one of the great existential texts of the postwar era and is really funny besides. Binx Bolling, inveterate cinemaphile, contemplative rake and man of the periphery, tries hedonism and tries doing the right thing, but ultimately finds redemption (or at least the prospect of it) by taking a leap of faith and quite literally embracing what only seems irrational.

254 pages. 3.9 stars after 133 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* McAlistair's Fortune by * Alissa Johnson - $0.99*

Miss Evie Cole isn't one to take a threatening letter too seriously. To her, the much greater danger lies in losing her heart to the retired assassin sent to protect her.

338 pages. 4.4 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* In the Shadow of Swords by * Val Gunn - $1.99*

When legendary killer Ciris Sarn ends a life in an empty city plaza with a single dagger thrust, little does he know that an insidious game has been triggered by the brutal slaying. Turning predator into prey, this part fantasy, part espionage novel races along as it follows the now hunted Sarn across the brilliant white sands and sparkling seas of Mir'aj, pursued by the widow of his latest victim who will stop at nothing for vengeance.

362 pages. 4.0 stars after 132 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Inbetween (Kissed by Death) by * Tara Fuller - $0.99*

Since the car crash that took her father's life three years ago, Emma's life has been a freaky - and unending - lesson in caution. Surviving "accidents" has taken priority over being a normal seventeen-year-old, so Emma spends her days taking pictures of life instead of living it. Falling in love with a boy was never part of the plan. Falling for a reaper who makes her chest ache and her head spin? Not an option.

It's not easy being dead, especially for a reaper in love with a girl fate has put on his list not once, but twice. Finn's fellow reapers give him hell about spending time with Emma, but Finn couldn't let her die before, and he's not about to let her die now. He will protect the girl he loves from the evil he accidentally unleashed, even if it means sacrificing the only thing he has left&#8230;his soul.

400 pages. 4.2 stars after 70 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a Regency romance, a paranormal thriller and a coming-of-age novel for teens..


*Kindle Daily Deal* The 500: A Novel by * Matthew Quirk - $1.99*

A gripping thriller debut, set deep in the heart of the world's most powerful political arena A year ago, fresh out of Harvard Law School, Mike Ford landed his dream job at the Davies Group, Washington's most powerful consulting firm. Now, he's staring down the barrel of a gun, pursued by two of the world's most dangerous men. To get out, he'll have to do all the things he thought he'd never do again: lie, cheat, steal-and this time, maybe even kill. Mike grew up in a world of small-stakes con men, learning lessons at his father's knee. His hard-won success in college and law school was his ticket out. As the Davies Group's rising star, he rubs shoulders with "The 500," the elite men and women who really run Washington -- and the world. But peddling influence, he soon learns, is familiar work: even with a pedigree, a con is still a con. Combining the best elements of political intrigue and heart-stopping action, THE 500 is an explosive debut, one that calls to mind classic thrillers like The Firm and Presumed Innocent. In Mike Ford, readers will discover a new hero who learns that the higher the climb, the harder -- and deadlier -- the fall.

337 pages. 3.8 stars after 77 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $11.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Banishment: A Novel of Regency England - Being the First Volume of The Daughters of Mannerling by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

Isabella Beverley is blessed with unparalleled beauty but, unfortunately, has been raised in the most snobbish and haughtiest of families. And when her father gambles away their fortune--including Mannerling, the exquisite family mansion--Isabella discovers there is very little sympathy for her plight. As the eldest, Isabella is chosen to court Mr. Judd, the roguish bachelor who won Mannerling. Surely no sacrifice is too great to regain Mannerling' But tempting her away from Mr. Judd is Lord Fitzpatrick, an Irish rake who fears Isabella can never love a man as she does her home--but is nonetheless determined to convince her to choose man over manse!

208 pages. 4.8 stars after 6 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Blade Song (Colbana Files) by * J.C. Daniels - $0.99*

Kit Colbana--half breed, assassin, thief, jack of all trades--has a new job: track down the missing ward of one of the local alpha shapeshifters. It should be a piece of cake.

So why is she so nervous? It probably has something to do with the insanity that happens when you deal with shifters--especially sexy ones who come bearing promises of easy jobs and easier money.

Or maybe it's all the other missing kids that Kit discovers while working the case, or the way her gut keeps screaming she's gotten in over her head. Or maybe it's because if she fails--she's dead.If she can stay just one step ahead, she should be okay. Maybe she'll even live long to collect her fee...

207 pages. 4.3 stars after 69 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Stones of Mourning Creek by * Diane Les Becquets - $1.99*

When fourteen-year-old Francie befriends Ruthie, a black girl, amidst the rampant prejudice in their small town in 1960s Alabama, she suffers from the gruesome harassment of her white peers. But Ruthie demonstrates the humanity and love that helps Francie uncover the truth behind her mother's death and deal with her father's neglect and alcoholism.

320 pages. 4.9 stars after 17 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a modern classic, a historical romance, the book behind the movie Soylent Green and Elmo!!!!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Cider House Rules by * John Irving - $1.99*

First published in 1985 by William Morrow, _The Cider House Rules_ is John Irving's sixth novel. Set in rural Maine in the first half of the twentieth century, it tells the story of Dr. Wilbur Larch-saint and obstetrician, founder and director of the orphanage in the town of St. Cloud's, ether addict and abortionist. It is also the story of Dr. Larch's favorite orphan, Homer Wells, who is never adopted.

642 pages. 43 stars after 386 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Midwife Crisis by * Lisa Cooke - $0.99*

Due to her family's meddling, an Appalachian midwife finds herself with three eager fiancés, but it's the new doctor in town who makes her pulse race. Katie Napier's zany family has decided she needs a husband. And when Katie's family puts their mind to something, it's as good as done. In fact, they're so good, they've arranged three fiancés for her in less than a week. What's a midwife to do' Dr. John Keffer is used to helping people. It's why he came back to the Appalachian Mountains-to build a new practice and leave behind the painful memories of the big city. But usually his help is of a medical nature, not advising the most captivating woman he's ever met which man to wed. A difficult task, especially once he decides he wants to keep her for himself.

306 pages. 4.6 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Make Room! Make Room! (RosettaBooks into Film) by * Harry Harrison - $1.99*

Movie lovers might recognize Make Room! Make Room! as the basis for the 1973 film Soylent Green, which starred Charlton Heston. While Soylent Green has become a cult classic, fans of the novel have taken issue with its interpretation of what Harrison was really trying to say. Concerned about audiences losing interest, the creators of the film made cannibalism and not overpopulation (as it is in the book) the thematic focus of the story. As a result, fans of the movie and critics alike may want to visit the story in its original unbowdlerized form.

Make Room! Make Room! is set in the year 1999 and the world has become a grim and terribly overpopulated place, bleak and foreboding. This sets the premise for Harrison's novel, and fans of his earlier more comic works may be surprised at the seriousness of this novel. Although Harrison's fears did not become a reality for the inhabitants of New York or the rest of the United States, the novel remains nonetheless a gripping, thought-provoking work about privacy, deprivation, and desperation.

A teeming New York City and a detective's pursuit of a killer and nefarious racketeer comprise this novel. While the novel contains elements of classic detective fiction--the hard-boiled protagonist, the seductive mistress, the portraits of corruption and perfidy--Harrison's true concern is less the story itself and more the opportunity the story offers to give the reader a glance at a dismal and broken world. The state of overpopulation has altered life in innumerable ways, and Harrison is keenly interested in documenting the catastrophic effects of this burden on all human relationships.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Harry Harrison has published over forty novels in the course of his writing career, including the West of Eden trilogy, the popular Stainless Steel Rat series, Make Room! Make Room!, and the graphic novel Death World. His novels have been translated into over twenty-five languages. In 1973, Harrison was honored with the Nebula Award for science fiction and fantasy. He lives in Ireland. SERIES DESCRIPTIONS From classic book to classic film, RosettaBooks has gathered some of most memorable books into film available. The selection is broad ranging and far reaching, with books from classic genre to cult classic to science fiction and horror and a blend of the two creating whole new genres like Richard Matheson's The Shrinking Man. Classic works from Vonnegut, one of the greatest writers of the twentieth century, meet with E.M. Forster's A Passage to India. Whether the work is centered in the here and now, in the past, or in some distant and almost unimaginable future, each work is lasting and memorable and award-winning.

240 pages. 3.8 stars after 36 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Elmo Loves You by * Sarah Albee - $0.99*

Elmo loves lots of things, but what does Elmo love most of all? YOU!

This book is downloadable to the Kindle Cloud Reader, iPads and Fires.

24 pages. 4.6 stars after 65 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Tears of the Jaguar by * A.J. Hartley - $1.99*

Six months ago, museum curator Deborah Miller had never heard of Ek Balam, an obscure Mayan archaeological site known for its carved figures. Now here she is, having traded Atlanta's urban jungle for a remote village in Mexico's Yucatan, tasked with overseeing Ek Balam's excavation. But when a sudden rainstorm causes a partial collapse at the site, an unexpected treasure is unearthed: a collection of rough-cut rubies hidden from the world for hundreds of years-and very out-of-place in the Yucatan. It is a find of immeasurable value, one that Deborah vows to protect-and yet is powerless to prevent from being stolen soon after its discovery. Determined to retrieve the stones, she sets out to trace their complex history across four centuries and two continents, from Mexico to northern England where the jewels once played a harrowing role in the Lancashire witch trials of 1612. But Deborah is not the only one searching for the stones; close on her heels are archaeologists, occultists, and one very determined arms dealer, all of whom will stop at nothing, not even murder, to claim the prize for themselves.

465 pages. 3.8 stars after 80 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Scandalous Lady Wright (Royal Series) by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

The upper class of the social circle regarded Sir Benjamin Wright with utmost honor and respect. Yet Lady Emma knew her husband was, in fact, a drunken jealous brute who delighted in humiliating her both in and out of the bedroom. His murder had been a blessing, she thought - that is until the constable's accusing finger pointed to her. But it soon became apparent that her late husband hid secrets&#8230; and enemies. When the practical Comte Saint-Juste arrived on the scene offering his services, Lady Emma was about to discover what the French dedication to l'amour really meant&#8230;

ABOUT THE SERIES Countesses, Marquises, Lords and Ladies, Viscounts and Princesses all meet in the Royal series where they at once both live and try to avoid lives of scandal and sin, where love - we pray - trumps all but revenge is sometimes the name of the game, especially if inheritance, notoriety and fortune are part of the hand. Here, many threads are skillfully interwoven in a highly entertaining series that never fails to please or fall short of its mark.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR From 1977 to the early 1990s, Marion Chesney wrote over one hundred romance novels. Now writing as M. C. Beaton, she is the bestselling award-winning author of two internationally successful mystery series - HAMISH MACBETH and AGATHA RAISIN. She lives in the United Kingdom.

pages. 4.3 stars after 6 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Ragnarok: A Jack Sigler Thriller by * Kane Gilmour - $1.99*

It starts with a thunderous crack and a flash of light. Screams come next. Then the hunters. With a staccato flicker, the light disappears and everything within a hundred yard radius goes with it. A massive crater is all that remains where a chunk of the world has gone missing. As the deadly phenomenon repeats and expands amidst the world's most densely populated cities--carving apartment buildings in half, scooping away entire city blocks, and claiming thousands of lives--Jack Sigler, Callsign: King and his black ops team take action. But the team is broken, spread across the globe and vulnerable. Scrambling to make sense of the violent disappearances and fighting to reunite, the team comes face-to-face with an otherworldly enemy capable of making the fearless...terrified. Taking the battle to the ends of the Earth--and beyond--the team combats a savage enemy whose centuries-old plan for mankind has nearly reached fruition. If they fail, the planet will become little more than a fully stocked food cache for a creature whose presence heralds the beginning of Ragnarök--and the extinction of the human race.

384 pages. 4.4 stars after 87 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Cow Can't Sleep by * Ken Baker - $1.99*

Belle can't sleep. The hay is too scratchy. So she tiptoes around the farm to find the perfect place to sleep. But what if the best sleeping spots are already taken' Belle causes an uproar on the farm . . . until finally she finds the perfect place to sleep! Good night! Bright, hilarious digital artwork gives just the right touch to this silly bedtime story.

27 pages. 4.1 stars after 27 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal include 30 books at $1.99 or less as part of the Gold Box Deal. Go here


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Scattered Life by *KB's own Karen McQuestion - $0.99*

"Most people have everything they need to be happy." The words latched onto some part of Skyla's brain. She repeated the phrase to herself while she rang up books and stocked shelves. It had a certain resonance to it, but she doubted it was true.

Free-spirit Skyla Plinka has found the love and stability she always wanted in her reliable husband Thomas. Settling into her new family and roles as wife and mother, life in rural Wisconsin is satisfying, but can't seem to quell Skyla's growing sense of restlessness. Her only reprieve is her growing friendship with neighbor Roxanne, who has five kids (and counting) and a life in constant disarray - but also a life filled with laughter and love. Much to the dismay of her intrusive mother-in-law, Audrey, Skyla takes a part-time job at the local bookstore and slowly begins to rediscover her voice, independence and confidence. Throughout one pivotal year in the life of Skyla, Audrey and Roxanne, all three very different women will learn what it means to love unconditionally. With the storytelling ingenuity of Anne Tyler, the writing talent of Jodi Picoult, and the subtlty of Alice Munro, McQuestion offers a satisfying debut that proves she is a gifted portraitist, a natural storyteller and an author to watch.

267 pages. 3.8 stars after 311 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Borrowed Time (A Romantic Thriller) by * CJ Lyons - $0.99*

New York Times Bestseller CJ Lyons has been praised as a "master of the genre" (Pittsburgh Magazine) for her "breathtakingly fast-paced" (Publishers Weekly) romantic medical thrillers. Pittsburgh Police Officer Kate O'Hern is on the trail of a killer targeting cops. Only problem, he's already killed her once... Trauma surgeon Joshua Lightner saved Kate's life, only to have her awaken suffering from an unexpected side effect: visions of other people's deaths. As a doctor, he refuses to believe in "psychic mumbo-jumbo" but as a man, he can't deny his feelings for Kate. When the killer targets them both, are they living on BORROWED TIME' BORROWED TIME is a USA Today Bestseller as well as an Amazon Top Ten Bestseller and hit #1 in the Romantic Suspense, Thrillers, Police Procedurals, and Medical Thrillers bestseller lists. Download a sample or buy your copy today.

372 pages. 4.2 stars after 52 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Area 51 (Area 51 series) by *KB's own Bob Mayer - $1.99*

Since before the dawning of modern man, an alien mothership and nine abandoned flying saucers have been hidden away in Area 51, a top-secret military base in the Nevada desert. There, scientists have studied the crafts, hoping to unlock the secrets of the alien technology and, perhaps, the origins of life on Earth. But now a deranged general wants to activate the mothership's interstellar drive-and the consequences could prove catastrophic for humankind. Dr. Hans Von Seeckt-an elderly scientist, ex-Nazi, and original member of the Area 51 research team-joins up with the president's science adviser, Dr. Lisa Duncan, and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte to put a stop to the planned test flight and tell the public the truth about Area 51. Meanwhile, a brilliant archaeologist, Professor Nabinger, discovers a message on runes found in ancient Egypt that could change everything we think we know about human evolution and the role that alien visitation may have played in it.

202 pages. 4.2 stars after 141 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

   ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Unlocking the Spell: A Tale of the Wide-Awake Princess (Tales of the Wide-Awake Princess) by * E. D Baker - $1.99*

Bears, princes, witches, dwarves, and other fanciful fairy tale creatures step out in this charming story about Annie and her sister Gwendolyn ... and Gwendolyn's beloved prince, Beldegard the Bear. You see, Beldegard is only human when he's near Annie, so Gwendolyn is desperate to find the evil dwarf who turned Beldegard into a bear in the first place, and reverse the terrible spell. But Annie has just traipsed all over the kingdom to free her sister from the Sleeping Beauty spell...will she want to set out on a magical quest once more? Or has she had enough of watching her sister gaze lovingly into Beldegard's eyes? With trademark humor and many delightful twists, E. D. Baker brings us back to a magical land that offers many layers of fun and fantasy.

272 pages. 4.8 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry I missed a day or two, we had company and it put my schedule out of whack, but they're gone and I'm back, LOL!

Today's Daily Deals include one of Jennifer Chiaverini's quilting themed books, a historical romance, a fantasy, and the Guinness Book of World Records!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Quilter's Homecoming by * Jennifer Chiaverini - $1.99*

You better believe I picked this one up! I've been waiting for some of the Elm Creek Quilts to come down in price as ebooks!

A Roaring Twenties adventure unfolds in Jennifer Chiaverini's latest bestselling Elm Creek Quilts novel, another in "a series that neatly stitches together social drama and the art of quilting" (Library Journal). Newly wed in a festive yet poignant ceremony at Elm Creek Manor, bride Elizabeth Nelson takes leave of her ancestral Pennsylvania home. Setting off with her husband, Henry, on the adventure of a lifetime, Elizabeth packs the couple's trunk with more than the wedding quilts she envisions them dreaming beneath every night of their married lives. They are landowners who hold the deed to Triumph Ranch, 120 acres of prime California soil located in the Arboles Valley, north of Los Angeles. "Triumph Ranch," says Mae, a traveling companion whom Elizabeth has let in on the promise of the Nelsons' bright future. "That sounds like a sure thing." But in a cruel reversal of fortune, the Nelsons arrive to the news that they've been had, and they are left suddenly, irrevocably penniless. They are hired as hands at the farm they thought they owned, and Henry struggles mightily with his pride. Yet clever, feisty Elizabeth -- drawing on her share of the Bergstrom women's inherent economy and resilience -- vows to defy fate through sheer force of will. As her life intertwines with Rosa Diaz Barclay, native to the Arboles Valley and a fellow quilter, their blossoming friendship sheds light on many secrets that have kept each of them and their families from their rightful homes. In the cabin where Henry and Elizabeth are living on Triumph Ranch, Elizabeth discovers quilts belonging to Rosa's mother, and in their exquisite patterns recognizes a misplaced legacy of love, land, and family. But her newfound understanding of the burden of loss that Rosa shares with the mysterious Lars Jorgensen places her in mortal danger. Only by stitching the rift between the past and the future can the inhabitants of Triumph Ranch hope to live in peace alongside history.

338 pages. 4.5 stars after 51 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Mistress of My Fate (The Confessions of Henrietta Lightfoot) by * Hallie Rubenhold - $2.99*

Set during a period of revolution and turmoil, _Mistress of My Fate_ is the first book in a trilogy about Henrietta Lightfoot, a young woman who was abandoned as a baby and raised alongside her cousins, noble children of a lord and lady. At just sixteen years old, circumstance and a passionate love affair tear Henrietta away from everything she knows, leading to a new life fending for herself on the streets of 18th century London as a courtesan, gambler, and spirited intellect of the city.

435 pages. 4.2 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Ladies of Mandrigyn (The Sun Wolf and Starhawk) by * Barbara Hambly - $1.99*

A brilliant mercenary must lead his army against the forces of the most powerful wizard alive.

Gifted with courage, strength, and the intelligence to know when to fight, Sun Wolf is the greatest mercenary in a land overrun by war. With his first lieutenant, Starhawk-a woman more deadly than any man-at his side, he has laid waste to countless cities, taking the best of their treasures for himself, and distributing the rest among his bloodthirsty crew.

Then a woman comes to him, an emissary from the town of Mandrigyn, a lush port city recently sacked by a powerful, mad wizard of unmatched abilities. She offers Sun Wolf untold riches for the use of his army, but the captain is not fool enough to wage war against a magician. He refuses her offer, but that is not the end of it. The women of Mandrigyn can be very persuasive.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Barbara Hambly, including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

320 pages. 4.6 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Guinness World Records 2013: Full Color eBook by * Guinness World Records - $2.99*

The Guinness World Records 2013 eBook features thousands of brand new inspirational achievements and exclusive pictures chronicling Guinness World Records from all over the world! With more than 4,000 records and over a dozen chapters Guinness World Records 2013 is the must-have eBook of the year for aspiring record-breakers of all ages. From Wacky Vehicles and Animalympics to special pages devoted to a world tour of superlatives and an exploration of the extremes of record-breaking, Guinness World Records 2013 is fully designed and brings to you the world of record-breaking like you've never seen before!

288 pages. 4.6 stars after 149 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include thriller, a laugh-out-loud romance, sci-fi by a master, and a debut YA fantasy! All four of these sound good to me! Oh, Kindle Daily Deal, you're killing me!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dead Asleep by * Jamie Freveletti - $0.99*

"One of the top thriller writers working today&#8230;.A master." -Steve Berry, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Jefferson Key_ A former Chicago trial lawyer-turned-critically acclaimed thriller writer, Jaime Freveletti hit the ground running with her debut novel, _Running from the Devil_-winning a Thriller and a Barry Award and nominations for the Macavity and Crimespree Awards as well. With her fourth novel, _Dead Asleep_, Freveletti proves she hasn't let up for an instant, plunging her brilliant, tough-as-nails series protagonist, biochemist Emma Caldridge, into a Caribbean island nightmare of voodoo superstition, terrorist plots, and deadly plague. _Dead Asleep_ is intelligent, action-packed suspense fiction-rich in invention and frightening scientific plausibility-that will enthrall fans of Lee Child and Daniel Silva, and Kathy Reichs and Tess Gerritsen readers equally.

419 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Whole Lotta Trouble (a humorous romantic mystery) by * Stephanie Bond - $1.99*

WHOLE LOTTA TROUBLE is a laugh-out-loud romantic mystery!

Sometimes the best laid plans go sideways . . .

Three female mystery book editors in Manhattan have personal and professional problems galore--which intersect with one bad-boy agent.

When they set out to humiliate their problematic playboy, their plans go horribly awry.

The women suddenly realize that when it comes to friendship, flirtation and felony, they're in a WHOLE LOTTA TROUBLE!

384 pages. 4.3 stars after 82 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Investigation by * Stanislaw Lem - $1.99*

A young officer at Scotland Yard is assigned to investigate a puzzling and eerie case of missing-and apparently resurrected-bodies. To unravel the mystery, Lt. Gregory consults scientific, philosophical, and theological experts, who supply him with a host of theories and clues.

224 pages. 3.8 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Touch (A Denazen Novel) by * Jus Accardo - $0.99*

When a strange boy tumbles down a river embankment and lands at her feet, seventeen-year-old adrenaline junkie Deznee Cross snatches the opportunity to piss off her father by bringing the mysterious hottie with ice blue eyes home.

Except there's something off with Kale. He wears her shoes in the shower, is overly fascinated with things like DVDs and vases, and acts like she'll turn to dust if he touches her. It's not until Dez's father shows up, wielding a gun and knowing more about Kale than he should, that Dez realizes there's more to this boy--and her father's law firm"--than she realized.

Kale has been a prisoner of Denazen Corporation, an organization devoted to collecting "special" kids known as Sixes and using them as weapons, his entire life. And, oh yeah, his touch? It kills. The two team up with a group of rogue Sixes hellbent on taking down Denazen before they're caught and her father discovers the biggest secret of all. A secret Dez has spent her life keeping safe.

A secret Kale will kill to protect.

400 pages. 4.5 stars after 127 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...




*Kindle Daily Deal* Guilt by Degrees (A Rachel Knight Novel) by * Marcia Clark - $1.99*

Someone has been watching D.A. Rachel Knight--someone who's Rachel's equal in brains, but with more malicious intentions. It began when a near-impossible case fell into Rachel's lap, the suspectless homicide of a homeless man. In the face of courthouse backbiting and a gauzy web of clues, Rachel is determined to deliver justice. She's got back-up: tough-as-nails Detective Bailey Keller. As Rachel and Bailey stir things up, they're shocked to uncover a connection with the vicious murder of an LAPD cop a year earlier. Something tells Rachel someone knows the truth, someone who'd kill to keep it secret. Harrowing, smart, and riotously entertaining, GUILT BY DEGREES is a thrilling ride through the world of LA courts with the unforgettable Rachel Knight.

449 pages. 4.4 stars after 39 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Falling in Love...Again: TruLove Collection by * Anonymous - $1.99*

Whether you're heartbroken or have sworn off love forever; it's perfectly timed or when you least expect it, this collection of fourteen inspirational stories will convince you that there's always a chance you'll...fall in love again. It's hard to imagine that out of the depths of despair can eventually come a new opportunity for love, but in these tales you'll meet a jilted bride, a single mom, a 9/11 widow, and a bitter city girl who all get a second chance at loving happily ever after.

241 pages. 4.7 stars after 6 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wormhole (The Rho Agenda) by * Richard Phillips - $0.99*

Book Three in the Rho Agenda trilogy When the Rho Project's lead scientist, Dr. Donald Stephenson, is imprisoned for his crimes against humanity, the world dares to hope the threat posed by the Rho Project's alien technologies is finally over. The world is wrong. In Switzerland, scientists working on the Large Hadron Collider have discovered a new threat, a scientific anomaly capable of destroying the earth-and only Rho Project technology can stop it. In exchange for a full pardon, Dr. Stephenson agrees to create a wormhole that will send the anomaly into deep space. But his promise masks the alien agenda that brought the Rho Ship to earth. Now a trio of altered humans, Heather McFarland and Mark and Jennifer Smythe, must infiltrate Stephenson's wormhole project and stop it, no matter the cost. The ultimate battle has begun and, this time, mankind cannot afford to lose. The final installment to Richard Phillips's Rho Agenda trilogy brings the epic tale to an explosive conclusion that will echo long past the final page.

539 pages. 4.5 stars after 450 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

 ​
*Teen's Daily Deal* Wintergirls by * Laurie Halse Anderson - $2.99*

The New York Times bestselling story of a friendship frozen between life and death

Lia and Cassie are best friends, wintergirls frozen in fragile bodies, competitors in a deadly contest to see who can be the thinnest. But then Cassie suffers the ultimate loss-her life-and Lia is left behind, haunted by her friend's memory and racked with guilt for not being able to help save her. In her most powerfully moving novel since Speak, award-winning author Laurie Halse Anderson explores Lia's struggle, her painful path to recovery, and her desperate attempts to hold on to the most important thing of all: hope.

300 pages. 4.5 stars after 203 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.95 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a Regency romance, a fantasy classic and a kid's book about a great moment in baseball.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Collected (A Jonathan Quinn Novel) by * Brett Battles - $1.99*

Brett Battles was an active member here for about a year. Congrats to Brett for being part of the Kindle Daily Deal.

A cleaner's tasks are simple: get rid of the body so that it will never be found, and make the scene of the kill look like nothing happened. Rule Number One: Don't get caught. With Jonathan Quinn's career in question, his apprentice Nate has successfully taken on the role of full-fledged cleaner, using Quinn's name to keep the business working seamlessly in case his boss decides to return. But Nate's latest job is not what it seems, and he finds himself on the wrong side of a trap. With Nate suddenly missing, Quinn and his partner Orlando set out to find him, and learn the reasons for Nate's disappearance are more atrocious than they anticipated.

342 pages. 4.6 stars after 66 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Miser of Mayfair: A Novel of Regency England - Being the First Volume of A House for the Season by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

It was the fashion during Regency to hire a house for the Season in Mayfair-the heart of London's fashionable West End-at a disproportionately high rent for sometimes very inferior accommodation. So why is it that Number 67 Clarges Street, a town house complete with staff, remains vacant season after season' The home of numerous families in the past to whom ill luck-even death-has befallen, Number 67 has been damned as unlucky. In the Miser of Mayfair, salvation seems to come at last in the form of a Mr. Roderick Sinclair, who has confirmed his intentions to let the house for the Season. The staff are overjoyed-until they find that Mr. Sinclair is a trrible miser and is planning so parties. Furthermore, his ward, Fiona, seems not to have a bright idea in her head. Only Rainbird, the clever and elegant butler of Number 67, plots with Fiona to bewitch, bedazzle, and confuse the earl into seeing things their way

167 pages. 4.0 stars after 9 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wizard's First Rule (RosettaBooks into Film) by * Terry Goodkind - $1.99*

Wizard's First Rule, the first novel by Terry Goodkind, was a phenomenon from the moment it was published by Tor Books in 1994, selling more than 100,000 copies in North America alone. It still sells more than 100,000 copies a year and has gone on to bestsellerdom in the United Kingdom and in more than twenty foreign translations as well as audiobook form.

It is now being developed as one of the most ambitious television miniseries of all time. Executive Producer Sam Raimi (director of the three Spider-Man movies), in collaboration with Disney/ABC, is creating a 22-episode adaptation of the book to be filmed in New Zealand. Richard and Kahlan's story unfolds over ten more novels, collectively known as the Sword of Truth series, concluding with Confessor in 2007. Placing Goodkind in the elite club of #1 New York Times bestselling authors, the series has sold more than twenty million copies to date worldwide.

In Wizard's First Rule, Goodkind introduced the world to an ordinary forest guide, Richard Cypher, and the mysterious, powerful woman he comes to love, Kahlan Amnell. Learning his true identity, Richard accepts his destiny as the one man who can stop the bloodthirsty tyrant Darken Rahl. Hunted relentlessly, betrayed and alone, Kahlan calls upon Richard to reach beyond his sword and invoke something more noble within himself as the final confrontation with Darken Rahl looms. The importance of Wizard's First Rule is sourced in Goodkind taking on the toughest of all literary challenges: to tell an electrifying story of action, violence, and adventure that also makes people think, and that would influence the choices and actions of its readers. Years after reading Wizard's First Rule, Goodkind fans still ask themselves, "What would Richard do'" when confronted with life's obstacles and challenges. "Your life is yours alone," Richard says at a key moment. "Rise up and live it."

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Terry Goodkind is the New York Times bestselling author of twelve books. His first novel, Wizard's First Rule, immediately established him as one of the world's bestselling authors. Originally published in 1994, it is the first in the eleven book Sword of Truth series, which has sold over 25 million copies worldwide. Goodkind was born and raised in Omaha, Nebraska, where he also attended art school, one of his many interests on the way to becoming a writer. Besides a career in wildlife art, he has been a cabinet maker and a violin maker, as well as having done restoration on rare and exotic artifacts from around the world. In recent years he has spent the majority of his time in the desert Southwest.

This book is available to lend and I have a copy available if anyone is interested.

580 pages. 3.9 stars after 1800 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* When Jackie and Hank Met by * Cathy Goldberg Fishman - $1.99*

Jackie and Hank were born eight years and one thousand miles apart. Nobody knew these babies would grow up and play baseball. Nobody knew Jackie and Hank would meet and become heroes. Jackie Robinson and Hank Greenberg were two very different people. But they both became Major League Baseball players, and they both faced a lot of the same challenges in their lives and careers. For Jackie, it was because of his skin color. For Hank, it was because of his religion. On May 17, 1947 these two men met for the first time colliding at first base in a close play. While the crowd urged them to fight, Jackie and Hank chose a different path. This is the story of two men who went on to break the barriers of race and religion in American sports and became baseball legends in the process. Beautiful text by Cathy Goldberg Fishman is paired with sumptuous paintings by Mark Elliott. Generous back matter material includes a photo and prose biography of each man, timelines, quotes, resources to learn more, and a selected bibliography.

40 pages. 4.5 stars after 20 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals feature zombies, romance, more zombies and Robin Hood! Did I mention the zombies?


*Kindle Daily Deal* Deck Z: The Titanic: Unsinkable. Undead by * Chris Pauls - $1.99*

Imagine being trapped aboard the doomed Titanic on an icy Atlantic. . . with the walking dead. This fast-paced thriller reimagines the historical events of the fateful Titanic voyage through the lens of zombie mayhem. Captain Edward Smith and his inner circle desperately try to contain a weaponized zombie virus smuggled on board with the 2,200 passengers sailing to New York. Faced with an exploding population of lumbering, flesh-hungry undead, Smith's team is forced into bloody hand-to-hand combat down the narrow halls of the huge steamer. In its few short days at sea, the majestic Titanic turns into a Victorian bloodbath, steaming at top speed toward a cold, blue iceberg. A creepy, tense page-turner, Deck Z will thrill zombie fans and Titanic buffs alike.

225 pages. 4.5 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Incidental Happenstance by * Kim DeSalvo - $1.99*

Incidental: Occurring or likely to occur as an unpredictable or minor accompaniment*

Happenstance: A chance circumstance *

Neither was looking for it. Neither was expecting it. But sometimes, life has other plans&#8230; One year after the loss of her fiancé, Tia Hastings needed to find a way to start over. She had to figure out how to be single again, but she had no idea how to do it. Last Stop was a tiny pub with no significance-she chose it to be anonymous, to watch the interactions between the sexes so she could figure out how to start her life over&#8230; Dylan Miller was a megastar. It was impossible for him to move amongst the general population without being recognized, but he longed to simply blend into a crowd. He donned a disguise and wandered into Last Stop, a dark little hole-in-the-wall where he was sure no one would know him&#8230; When their worlds collide, Tia and Dylan discover something neither of them thought possible-love. But when a fallen star sees Dylan as her ticket back to the top and will stop at nothing to make him hers, Tia wonders if she's out of her league; and out of time to rescue the love she thought she'd never find again&#8230; Is it fate? Coincidence? Or both?

*freedictionary.com

345 pages. 4.4 stars after 71 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Z 2134 by * Sean Platt - $0.99*

z 2134 is a thrilling new zombie serial in the spirit of 1984, The Walking Dead, and The Hunger Games, from the writers of the post-apocalyptic smash hit serial, Yesterday's Gone. It is the year 2134 in a dystopian America, following a series of zombie plagues which infected and decimated much of the world's population starting 100 years ago. Those left, formed six walled Cities throughout the continent, all under the rule of a totalitarian government which enforces strict control over its populace. You must obey your government. You must be a good citizen. You must be a productive citizen. You must not break the law. Or The City Watch will find you and arrest you. Jonah Lovecraft, a former Watcher, was arrested for the murder of his wife. And like most criminals, he has one chance at freedom - to participate in The Darwin Games, a televised survival show which pits two players from each city against one another in The Barrens, the uninhabited areas outside the City Walls. He'll also have to face another enemy - the zombies which still roam The Barrens. As he fights for his freedom against impossible odds, his daughter, Anastasia, stumbles into people who have information about her father - information which will change her life forever. But it will also put her in the crosshairs of her father's enemies.

This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book.

296 pages. 4.0 stars after 153 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Scarlet by * A. C. Gaughen - $2.99*

Posing as one of Robin Hood's thieves to avoid the evil Lord Gisbourne, Scarlet has kept her identity secret from all of Nottinghamshire. Only Big John and Robin Hood know the truth-that the agile thief posing as a whip of a boy is actually a fearless young woman with a secret past. It's getting harder to hide as Gisbourne's camp seeks to find Scarlet and drive Robin Hood out of Nottinghamshire. But Scarlet's instinct for self-preservation is at war with a strong sense of responsibility to the people who took her in when she was on the run, and she finds it's not so easy to turn her back on her band and townspeople. As Gisbourne draws closer to Scarlet and puts innocent lives at risk, she must decide how much the people of Nottinghamshire mean to her, especially John Little, a flirtatious fellow outlaw, and Robin, whose quick smiles and temper have the rare power to unsettle Scarlet. Full of exciting action, secrets, and romance, this imaginative retelling of the classic tale will have readers following every move of Robin Hood and band of thieves.

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 121 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include an historical thriller, a Romance, a chilren's fantasy and a YA fantasy...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Fifth Knight by * E. M. Powell - $1.99*

To escape a lifetime of poverty, mercenary Sir Benedict Palmer agrees to one final, lucrative job: help King Henry II's knights seize the traitor Archbishop Thomas Becket at Canterbury Cathedral. But what begins as a clandestine arrest ends in cold-blooded murder. And when Fitzurse, the knights' ringleader, kidnaps Theodosia, a beautiful young nun who witnessed the crime, Palmer can sit silently by no longer. For not only is Theodosia's virtue at stake, so too is the secret she unknowingly carries-a secret he knows Fitzurse will torture out of her. Now Palmer and Theodosia are on the run, strangers from different worlds forced to rely only on each other as they race to uncover the hidden motive behind Becket's grisly murder-and the shocking truth that could destroy a kingdom. *Episode List* This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials *Episode 1:* Released on November 13, 2012. 80 pages. Sister Theodosia Bertrand witnesses the hideous murder of Archbishop Thomas Becket by a group of knights and she's next. One of the group, Sir Benedict Palmer, gets her free but only for his own gain. *Episode 2:* Released on November 27, 2012. 57 pages. The knights' leader, Sir Reginald Fitzurse, discovers the treachery and Palmer is now the murderers' quarry as well as Theodosia. *Episode 3:* Released on December 11, 2012. 70 pages. The savage Fitzurse pursues Palmer and Theodosia as they search for Theodosia's mother, Amélie- the key to the knights' quest. *Episode 4:* Released on December 24, 2012. 72 pages. Palmer and Theodosia narrow their search for Amélie but Fitzurse proves there are no limits in his search for her too. *Episode 5:* Released on January 8, 2013. 69 pages. Palmer and Theodosia succeed in finding Amélie but she reveals a secret that shatters Theodosia's world.
Episode 6: Released on January 22, 2013 (Final Episode). 62 pages. Amélie's secret is not the only one to be uncovered and murder stalks Palmer and Theodosia.

390 pages. 4.1 stars after 77 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Shadow's Edge (A Night Prowler Novel) by * J.T. Geissinger - $.99*

Deep within the primeval forests of southern England, a race of beautiful, savage shape-shifters lives hidden from the everyday world. Bound together by ancient bloodlines and a ruthless code of secrecy that punishes traitors with death, the Ikati send their leader Leander on a mission to capture one raised outside the tribe before she can expose their secret. When Leander tracks the unsuspecting outsider to Southern California, the hardened warrior is prepared for a fight-but not for the effect the sensual young beauty has on his heart. Jenna spent her childhood in hiding, on the run from someone-or something-her parents refused to discuss. She trusts no one, not since her father's mysterious disappearance, not since her mother's sudden death, and definitely not since she began exhibiting strange, superhuman abilities. When handsome, enigmatic Leander appears, promising answers to the mysteries that shroud her past, she knows she shouldn't trust him either. But their connection is undeniable, and as powerful as the enemy hell-bent on destroying every one of their kind&#8230;

383 pages. 4.2 stars after 154 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Child of the Sword, Book 1 of The Gods Within by * J. L. Doty - $.99*

Rat is no ordinary thief. A feral, filthy and malnourished child; he haunts the streets of the medieval city Anistigh and survives on what he can steal. When he tries to steal a purse and bungles it, a mob wants to cut off his hand as punishment, so to save himself he slips into a convenient shadow to hide. Rat thinks it's just another warm and comfortable shadow cast by the sun, but a clan wizard sees him create the shadow with his magic, an instinctive act of which Rat is unaware. Rat's magic is subtle, but potentially quite powerful, so he is adopted into the greatest of the Lesser Clans, adopted into a family, and given the name Morgin. Morgin quickly grows into manhood and the clan teaches him wizardry and sorcery and swordsmanship. Having survived the streets of Anistigh, Morgin is inclined to avoid conflict, would be content to remain on the sidelines in the ever present clan rivalries. But as a clansman he inherits the enemies of the clan, and his shadowmagic proves to be a potent weapon. And when he comes into possession of a powerful talismanic sword, he's thrust into the forefront of the clan rivalries. � As the ancestral conflict between the Greater and Lesser Clans once again leads to war, not even the clans realize that their petty little war is spawned by the primeval battle between the righteous gods of the Celestial Plane and the fallen gods of the Nether Plane. And Morgin learns that it is upon the Mortal Plane, with mortal lives, and mortal pain and suffering and death; it is upon the Mortal Plane that the gods meet and fight their wars.

422 pages. 4.2 stars after 62 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Die for Me (Revenants) by * Amy Plum - $1.99*

My life had always been blissfully, wonderfully normal. But it only took one moment to change everything. Suddenly, my sister, Georgia, and I were orphans. We put our lives into storage and moved to Paris to live with my grandparents. And I knew my shattered heart, my shattered life, would never feel normal again. Then I met Vincent. Mysterious, sexy, and unnervingly charming, Vincent Delacroix appeared out of nowhere and swept me off my feet. Just like that, I was in danger of losing my heart all over again. But I was ready to let it happen. Of course, nothing is ever that easy. Because Vincent is no normal human. He has a terrifying destiny, one that puts his life at risk every day. He also has enemies . . . immortal, murderous enemies who are determined to destroy him and all of his kind. While I'm fighting to piece together the remnants of my life, can I risk putting my heart-as well as my life and my family's-in jeopardy for a chance at love'

353 pages. 4.3 stars after 301 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Fugue State by * Steffan Piper - $1.99*

Nineteen-year-old Sebastien Ranes spends his days knocking around Eagle River, Alaska, and his nights working as a janitor. His girlfriend's father hates him and his own parents' opinion of him isn't much better. Broke and down on his luck, Sebastien robs a grocery store, making off with nearly $4,000. His image is all over the television within hours, but before Sebastien can be arrested, a drunk driver smashes into his Jeep in the middle of town. Things couldn't get much worse until a Marine recruiter who witnesses the accident gives Sebastien a ride home&#8230;and a way out. Embarking on an unexpected journey, the Marine Corps shows Sebastien another world-of abuse and authority, of war and compassion, of lust and consequences-and by the time he returns home, he'll be forever changed.

457 pages. 4.2 stars after 20 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Rock Chick Rescue by * Kristen Ashley - $1.99*

Jet McAlister has a secret. Eddie Chavez has the hots for Jet (not to mention Eddie's just plain hot). Jet has too many problems to realize that Eddie's interested. Eddie loses patience when Jet ends her waitressing shift at a strip club with a knife at her throat. Since Eddie's a cop, he figures he can help. Since Jet's used to solving everyone's problems she doesn't want Eddie's help. Throw in a Dolly Parton look-alike, a gruff but lovable strip club owner, Jet's ne'er do well father, his ne'er do well friend, Bear, Bear's long-suffering, chain-smoking wife Lavonne and the crew from Rock Chick and you've got Rock Chick Rescue. Rock Chick Rescue takes you on a wild ride with Jet, Eddie and the gang as they wrestle bad guys in a bagel shop, hit Denver's backstreet poker tables (with big hair), and help the strippers at Smithie's take down a would-be murderer. Through this, Jet's got to learn that even when life made you give up your dreams, you can still end up with the (hot) guy. Eddie's got to rescue Jet from a bad man (so he can do better things with her) and teach her that some dreams can come true.

500 pages. 4.5 stars after 61 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Angelfall (Penryn & the End of Days, Book 1) by * Susan Ee - $0.99*

It's been six weeks since angels of the apocalypse descended to demolish the modern world. Street gangs rule the day while fear and superstition rule the night. When warrior angels fly away with a helpless little girl, her seventeen-year-old sister Penryn will do anything to get her back. Anything, including making a deal with Raffe, an injured enemy angel. Traveling through a dark and twisted Northern California, they journey toward the angels' stronghold in San Francisco, where Penryn will risk everything to rescue her sister and Raffe will put himself at the mercy of his greatest enemies for the chance to be made whole again.

288 pages. 4.6 stars after 1288 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Soccerland (International Sports Academy) by * Beth Choat - $1.99*

"One day I'm going to play for the U.S. Women's National Team." That's what Flora Dupre promised her mom, before her mom died of cancer. Flora and her mom had created a place called Soccerland, an escape world where they went and just talked soccer. And now Flora's dream of playing for the U.S.A. might be coming true. Flora's received the invitation of a lifetime: the chance to try out for the Under-15 U.S. Girls' Soccer Team, an opportunity that could put Flora on the road to making her dream a reality and reaching the real "Soccerland." But when Flora arrives at the International Sports Academy, the level of talent there is like nothing she's ever seen before. Flora struggles to hold her own, grappling with new positions on the pitch, injuries, a frustrating coach, and contempt from other players. But Flora is a big, strong Dupre girl-and she's not going to go down easy. The author of Soccerland has donated this book to the Worldreader program

243 pages. 4.8 stars after 25 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Memoir, a Romance, a vampire fantasy and a Children's story...


*Kindle Daily Deal* West with the Night by * Beryl Markham - $1.99*

Beryl Markham's classic, engrossing memoir-a triumph of the pioneer spirit and an adventure-charged chronicle of a life lived to the fullest
Beryl Markham's life was a true epic, complete with shattered societal expectations, torrid love affairs, and desperate crash landings. A rebel from a young age, the British-born Markham was raised in Kenya's unforgiving farmlands. She learned to be a bush pilot at a time when most Africans had never seen a plane. In 1936, she accepted the ultimate challenge: to fly solo across the Atlantic. Her successes and her failures-and her deep, lifelong love of the "soul of Africa"-are all chronicled here with wrenching honesty and agile wit. Hailed by National Geographic as one of the greatest adventure books of all time, West with the Night is the sweeping account of a fearless and dedicated woman.
One of the most beautifully crafted books I have ever read, with some of the most poetic prose passages I could imagine, such as the following, resonating with a stately and timeless quality so absent in our modern life:


> There are all kinds of silences and each of them means a different thing. There is the silence that comes with morning in a forest, and this is different from the silence of a sleeping city. There is silence after a rainstorm, and before a rainstorm, and these are not the same. There is the silence of emptiness, the silence of fear, the silence of doubt. There is a certain silence that can emanate from a lifeless object as from a chair lately used, or from a piano with old dust upon its keys, or from anything that has answered to the need of a man, for pleasure or for work. This kind of silence can speak. Its voice may be melancholy, but it is not always so; for the chair may have been left by a laughing child or the last notes of the piano may have been raucous and gay. Whatever the mood or the circumstance, the essence of its quality may linger in the silence that follows. It is a soundless echo.


 Born in England in 1902, Markham was taken by her father to East Africa in 1906. She spent her childhood playing with native Maruni children and apprenticing with her father as a trainer and breeder of racehorses. In the 1930s, she became an African bush pilot, and in September 1936, became the first person to fly solo across the Atlantic from east to west.

306 pages. 4.7 stars after 210 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Outlaw in Paradise by * Patricia Gaffney - $1.99*

A legendary gunfighter brings big trouble to a frontier town, and ignites the passion of a local saloon owner �When Jesse Gault saunters into Paradise, Oregon, with a gun on each hip, the town is instantly abuzz. What could a legendary gunslinger want in Paradise' And what will the townsfolk have to do to keep his trouble from becoming their own' Cady McGill, proprietor of the Rogue Tavern, thinks she may know what Gault has come for, and she doesn't like it one bit. �Cady's ongoing battle with Merle Wylie, who has been buying up or burning down properties all over town, is coming to a head, as Wylie tries to get his hands on her tavern and her dried-up gold mine. Hiring a gunfighter like Gault would be just Wylie's speed. But Cady senses something else behind Gault's mysterious façade, and as the two grow closer she learns that his closely guarded secrets could spell life or death for the town-and for Cady herself.

370 pages. 4.1 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Vampire Games (Vampire for Hire #6) by * J.R. Rain - $1.99*

Six years ago federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever. And forever is a very long time for a vampire. Now in VAMPIRE GAMES, Samantha Moon is hired to look into the suspicious death of a popular fighter-and quickly discovers there's far more to the story than meets the eye. As she uncovers clues into the boxer's past, she will come face-to-face with something unexpected...and something only whispered about. Additionally, Samantha must confront the growing supernatural powers of those closest to her-and a betrayal that will rock her world. **Acclaim for the Novels of J.R. Rain** "Be prepared to lose sleep!" -James Rollins, international bestselling author of Bloodline "I love this!" -Piers Anthony, international bestselling author of On A Pale Horse "J.R. Rain delivers a blend of action and wit that always entertains. Quick with the one-liners, but his characters are fully fleshed out (even the undead ones) and you'll come back again and again." -Scott Nicholson, #1 bestselling Kindle author of Chronic Fear "Dark Horse is the best book I've read in a long time!" -Gemma Halliday, New York Times bestselling author of Spying in High Heels "Powerful stuff!" -Aiden James, bestselling author of Reign of Coins "Moon Dance is absolutely brilliant!" -Lisa Tenzin-Dolma, author of Understanding the Planetary Myths "Moon Dance is a must read. If you like Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum, bounty hunter, be prepared to love J.R. Rain's Samantha Moon, vampire private investigator." -Eve Paludan, author of Taking Back Tara "Impossible to put down. J.R. Rain's Moon Dance is a fabulous urban fantasy replete with multifarious and unusual characters, a perfectly synchronized plot, vibrant dialogue and sterling witticism all wrapped in a voice that is as beautiful as it is rich and vividly intense as it is relaxed." -April Vine, author of Unbound "Is it possible to redefine two genres in one book' I don't know, but J.R. Rain has left a lasting impression for the vampire and mystery genres." -P.J. Day, author of King's Blood Visit J.R. Rain at www.jrrain.com, where you can join his newsletter and friend him on Facebook and Twitter.

157 pages. 4.7 stars after 168 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* The Brilliant Fall of Gianna Z. by * Kate Messner - $1.99*

Gianna Z has less than one week to collect, identify, and creatively display 25 leaves for her science project-or else she won't be able to compete in the upcoming cross-country sectionals race. As the deadline for her leaf project draws near, life keeps getting in the way. Some things are within Gee's control, like her own procrastination, but others aren't, like Biana Rinaldi's attempts at sabotage and Nonna's declining health. If it weren't for her best friend Zig, Gee wouldn't have a chance at finishing. His knowledge of trees and leaves in their rural Vermont town comes in very handy- as does his loyalty to Gee. But when Nonna disappears one afternoon, things like leaves and cross-country meets suddenly seem less important.

224 pages. 4.7 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a Romance, a YA Science Fiction and a middle school Fantasy]...


*Kindle Daily Deal* More Twisted: 2 by * Jeffery Deaver - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Jeffery Deaver has famously thrilled and chilled fans with tales of masterful villains and the brilliant minds who bring them to justice. Now the author of the Lincoln Rhyme series (The Cold Moon and The Bone Collector, among others) has compiled a second volume of his award-winning, spine-tingling short stories of suspense. While best known for his twenty-four novels, Jeffery Deaver is also a short story master -- he is a three-time recipient of the Ellery Queen Reader's Award for Best Short Story, and he won the Short Story Dagger from the Crime Writers Association for a piece that appeared in his first short story collection, Twisted. The New York Times said of that book: "A mystery hit for those who like their intrigue short and sweet . . . [The stories] feature tight, bare-bones plotting and the sneaky tricks that Mr. Deaver's title promises." The sneaky tricks are here in spades, and Deaver even gives his fans a new Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs story. Deaver is back with sixteen stories in the tradition of O. Henry and Edgar Allan Poe. His subjects range from a Westchester commuter to a brilliant Victorian England caper. With these intricately plotted, bone-chilling stories, Jeffery Deaver is at the top of his crime-writing game.

546 pages. 4.1 stars after 24 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Nightshade: Book 1 by * Andrea Cremer - $2.99*

Calla is the alpha female of a shape-shifting wolf pack. She is destined to marry Ren Laroche, the pack's alpha male. Together, they would rule their pack together, guarding sacred sites for the Keepers. But then, Calla saves a beautiful human boy, who captures her heart. Calla begins to question everything - her fate, her existence, and her world and the orders the Keepers have asked her to follow. She will have to make a choice. But will she follow her heart if it means losing everything, including her own life'

*A Q&A with Andrea Cremer*







Q: Where did you get the idea for Nightshade' A: Nightshade is Calla's story and she was the inspiration for the book. I tend to write from characters and Calla was floating around in my head for a week or two before I started putting her story onto the page. I knew she was a girl who was also a wolf. I knew she was strong, but also in serious trouble. I couldn't figure out how someone so powerful could be in that sort of a fix. That's where Nightshade's world emerged it was all about building a history and society that explained Calla's predicament. Q: Nightshade takes place in such a vivid, well-developed fantasy world. What sort of research went into the development of the world and the mythology of the series' A: Like I said earlier, Calla started it all. The world of Nightshade came as I tried to figure out how someone like Calla, a girl who I knew was incredibly powerful, could be afraid and angry. What was controlling her' Why would she be fighting against her own destiny' I realized that she was facing off with something even more powerful than herself. That's where my background as a historian came in. I teach early modern history (1500-1800)--a period of immense, violent change in human societies. This is the time of witch hunts, religious warfare, colonization, the Inquistion; all types of cataclysmic social transformation that turned the lives across the globe upside down. The more I thought about Calla I thought about the ways in which wolf warriors and witches could have intertwined lives. The mythology in Nightshade is a blend of history and lore plus new twists I imagined along the way. Q: Your narrator, Calla Tor, is a very take-charge female character-in fact, she's the alpha of her wolf pack. What are the unique benefits and challenges of her position' Are you hoping that teenage girls will see Calla as a role model' A: Calla is a natural leader and fierce warrior. She loves taking charge and she's intensely loyal to her packmates, but her role as alpha comes with restrictions set by her masters. Calla's sense of duty comes into conflict with her independent spirit--she wants to make her own choices rather than just follow orders. I hope that girls, and boys, will see the way Calla's journey is about finding her true self, questioning a society that limits her strengths, and fighting for what she loves even when that goes against the rules of her world. Q: Why did you decide to set Nightshade in Colorado' What does the setting bring to the story' A: Calla's masters, the Keepers, are powerful witches who live in luxury, but also seclusion. I wanted a setting that evoked that type of exclusive, almost unreachable landscape where a world of privilege is bordered by the wildness of forests and mountains. Vail, Colorado offered the best mixture of those qualities. Q: What do you like best about writing for teens' A: I love writing YA because it's full of characters who are testing the limits of their world and figuring out who they really are. Coming of age and self-discovery are incredible moments that reveal so much about human nature and offers the chance to explore pivotal questions and ideas we all struggle with. I also think YA fiction is fearless about expanding the realm of the possible. It's a boundless, thrilling place to be a writer. Q: Will there be more books featuring Calla, or set in the Nightshade world' A: Yes! Nightshade is a trilogy. Wolfsbane (Nightshade #2) will be published in July 2011 and Bloodrose (Nightshade #3) in spring 2012. After that I'm writing a prequel about the origins of the Witches War, which will be on bookstore shelves in fall 2012. Beyond that--who knows! I'm always coming up with new ideas, so this is just the beginning. Q: What is one thing you would like people to take away from their experience of reading Nightshade' A: I hope that readers will be as invested in the struggles, hopes, and fears of Calla and her pack as I am. The most important thing to me is that the world of Nightshade and the lives of its characters draw readers in so that we're all going through the series together--cheering, laughing, crying, fighting--that it becomes more than a good story, that we feel like we're traveling with Calla and her pack on their journey to unravel the tangled mystery of Nightshade's world.

463 pages. 4.2 stars after 348 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Skyship Academy: The Pearl Wars by * Nick James - $1.99*

*"A definite must-read!"-JAMES DASHNER, **New York Times** bestselling author of **The Maze Runner* A devastated Earth's last hope is found in Pearls: small, mysterious orbs that fall from space and are capable of supplying enough energy to power entire cities. Battling to control the Pearls are the Skyship dwellers-political dissidents who live in massive ships in the Earth's stratosphere-and the corrupt Surface government. Jesse Fisher, a Skyship slacker, and Cassius Stevenson, a young Surface operative, cross paths when they both venture into forbidden territory in pursuit of Pearls. Their chance encounter triggers an unexpected reaction, endowing each boy with remarkable-and dangerous-abilities that their respective governments would stop at nothing to possess. Enemies thrust together with a common goal, Jesse and Cassius make their way to the ruins of Seattle to uncover the truth about their new powers, the past they didn't know they shared, and a shocking secret about the Pearls. �

384 pages. 4.3 stars after 26 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* The Extra-Ordinary Princess by * Carolyn Q Ebbitt - $1.99*

Princess Amelia is the least likely person to become queen of the land of Gossling, from her position as the fourth daughter to her non-princessy ways. But when a plague sweeps the land, kills her parents, and leaves her evil uncle in power, it is Amelia who must find the courage to save her kingdom-and her sisters. Readers will be thoroughly enchanted by the coming-of-age of an unlikely princess.

331 pages. 4.7 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a tthriller, a paranormal romance (witches!), sci-fi by a master and a kid's fantasy. Audiobook versions available for some books!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Vanished In The Dunes (A Hamptons Mystery) by * Allan Retzky - $1.99*

Amos Posner has a lovely house in the upscale Hamptons beach community of eastern Long Island. But recent events in Amos's life are preventing him form enjoying it. His employer, an international trading firm, fired him after making him the scapegoat for some shady business deals. His wife, a highly successful Manhattan lawyer, has not taken kindly to his job situation, and their marriage is under considerable stress.Amos is spending most of his time at the beach house, alone, and not at all happy. So he is highly vulnerable when a beautiful woman approaches him on a bus--the Hampton Jitney--from Manhattan to the Hamptons and persuades him to show her around the area on her day off from her job as a psychiatric resident at a Manhattan hospital. When Amos reluctantly agrees, he gets far more than an ego boost. He gets a nightmare beyond imagination. And the cascading events could cost him more than the loss of his job and his wife. They could cost him his life.

238 pages. 4.6 stars after 27 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Breath of Magic by * Tracy Madison - $0.99*

A young New Age store owner in the Midwest discovers she's related to a line of witches&#8230;and that her family's magic will help locate her true soul mate.

322 pages. 4.1 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Fiasco by * Stanislaw Lem - $1.99*

The planet Quinta is pocked by ugly mounds and covered by a spiderweb-like network. It is a kingdom of phantoms and of a beauty afflicted by madness. In stark contrast, the crew of the spaceship Hermes represents a knowledge-seeking Earth. As they approach Quinta, a dark poetry takes over and leads them into a nightmare of misunderstanding. Translated by Michael Kandel. A Helen and Kurt Wolff Book

336 pages. 4.7 stars after 26 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Once Upon a Marigold by * Jean Ferris - $1.99*

Christian is gaga for Princess Marigold. But he's just a commoner, and no match for royalty. Heck, he lives in a cave with a troll! And now he's discovered another reason to put his love-soggy heart on ice: Queen Olympia is scheming to take over the kingdom--and she'll bump off her own daughter to do it. Can Christian foil her diabolical plans?

282 pages. 4.4 stars after 116 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a biographical fiction, a Romance, a Space Opera and a YA Thriller...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Illuminations: A Novel of Hildegard von Bingen by * Mary Sharratt - $1.99*

*A triumphant portrait of a resilient and courageous woman and the life she might have lived . . .
*
Skillfully interweaving historical fact with psychological insight and vivid imagination, Sharratt's redemptive novel, Illuminations, brings to life one of the most extraordinary women of the Middle Ages: Hildegard von Bingen, Benedictine abbess, visionary, and polymath.

Offered to the Church at the age of eight, Hildegard was entombed in a small room where she was expected to live out her days in silent submission as the handmaiden of a renowned but disturbed young nun, Jutta von Sponheim. Instead, Hildegard rejected Jutta's masochistic piety and found comfort and grace in studying books, growing herbs, and rejoicing in her own secret visions of the divine. When Jutta died some thirty years later, Hildegard broke out of her prison with the heavenly calling to speak and write about her visions and to liberate her sisters and herself from the soul-destroying anchorage. Riveting and utterly unforgettable, Illuminations is a deeply moving portrayal of a woman willing to risk everything for what she believed.

"With elegance and sensitivity, Mary Sharratt rescues Hildegard von Bingen from the obscurity of legend, bringing to life the flesh-and-blood woman in all her conflict, faith, and unwavering tenacity. Illuminations is an astonishing revelation of a visionary leader willing to sacrifice everything to defend her beliefs in a dangerous time of oppression."
-C. W. Gortner, author of_ The Confessions of Catherine de Medici_

294 pages. 4.4 stars after 79 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Cowboy and the Princess (Jubilee, Texas) by * Lori Wilde - $1.99*

Welcome back to Jubilee, Texas, where New York Times bestselling author Lori Wilde romantically pairs a beautifully princess with Texas royalty: a rugged, totally hot, real-live cowboy! Wilde's Jubilee novels celebrate homespun, small-town love-a treat for readers of the contemporary romance fiction of Sherryl Woods, Susan Wiggs and Susan Mallery-and her sexy cowboy heroes are sure to make Linda Lael Miller fans swoon. Nobody can resist these handsome, muscular, outdoorsy American icons, especially not the royal runaway bride in The Cowboy and the Princess, who unexpectedly finds her heart's true desire in blue jeans smack-dab in the middle of America's Southwest. You won't want to miss the fireworks when these two worlds romantically collide!

384 pages. 4.2 stars after 55 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Alarm of War by * Kennedy Hudner - $1.99*

Intrigue. Betrayal. A devastating surprise attack and a frantic fight to survive. Gritty warfare in space as four young officers respond to the alarm of war. Four officer cadets in the Victorian Fleet meet in training camp. Emily, the young woman who dreams of becoming a Fleet historian, but discovers her real talents lay elsewhere. Grant, the arrogant son of Victoria's most famous admiral. Hiram, the nervous but brilliant strategist, and Cookie, intent on joining the Fleet Marines. Together, they survive the trials and hardships of training to join the Fleet, unaware that that their home is about to be plunged into a maelstrom. For three hundred years, the Kingdom of Victoria has enforced peace across the galaxy. But it has grown complacent, and its enemies are ready to strike. The Tilleke Empire and the Dominion of Unified Citizenry have been waiting a long time, and now is their chance. As their web draws closed around Victoria, the band of new officers find themselves on the last line of defense. They've been well trained - but will it be enough to save the kingdom'

460 pages. 4.5 stars after 139 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* I Hunt Killers by * Barry Lyga - $1.99*

What if the world's worst serial killer...was your dad?

Jasper (Jazz) Dent is a likable teenager. A charmer, one might say.

But he's also the son of the world's most infamous serial killer, and for Dear Old Dad, Take Your Son to Work Day was year-round. Jazz has witnessed crime scenes the way cops wish they could--from the criminal's point of view.

And now bodies are piling up in Lobo's Nod.

In an effort to clear his name, Jazz joins the police in a hunt for a new serial killer. But Jazz has a secret--could he be more like his father than anyone knows?

369 pages. stars after reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.95 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a classic Western, a vampire romance, a fantasy and a beloved children's series.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Whistling Season by * Ivan Doig - $1.99*

Can't cook but doesn't bite." So begins the newspaper ad offering the services of an "A-1 housekeeper, sound morals, exceptional disposition" that draws the hungry attention of widower Oliver Milliron in the fall of 1909. And so begins the unforgettable season that deposits the noncooking, nonbiting, ever-whistling Rose Llewellyn and her font-of-knowledge brother, Morris Morgan, in Marias Coulee along with a stampede of homesteaders drawn by the promise of the Big Ditch-a gargantuan irrigation project intended to make the Montana prairie bloom. When the schoolmarm runs off with an itinerant preacher, Morris is pressed into service, setting the stage for the "several kinds of education"-none of them of the textbook variety-Morris and Rose will bring to Oliver, his three sons, and the rambunctious students in the region's one-room schoolhouse. A paean to a vanished way of life and the eccentric individuals and idiosyncratic institutions that made it fertile, The Whistling Season is Ivan Doig at his evocative best.

345 pages. 4.3 stars after 136 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Bloodlines by * Richelle Mead - $2.99*

The first book in Richelle Mead's New York Times bestselling Bloodlines series--now in paperback When alchemist Sydney is ordered into hiding to protect the life of Moroi princess Jill Dragomir, the last place she expects to be sent is a human private school in Palm Springs, California. Populated with new faces as well as familiar ones, Bloodlines explores all the friendship, romance, battles, and betrayals that made the #1 New York Times bestselling Vampire Academy series so addictive--this time in a part-vampire, part-human setting where the stakes are even higher and everyone's out for blood.

*From Richelle Mead: A Letter to Fans*

A lot of people ask me if I'm sad that the Vampire Academy series ended. And honestly&#8230;I'm not. There are a couple reasons for this. One of the biggest is that I've always known how Rose's story was going to wrap up, and it was time for her to get a little happiness. She's had a rough time in the series! The other reason I'm not sad about Vampire Academy ending is because&#8230;well, it hasn't. Technically, Bloodlines is the first book in a new series (which is also called Bloodlines), but it picks up almost right after Last Sacrifice ended. Fans aren't going to have to wait long to find out what's going in the Moroi world--and that's the key point here. We're still in the Moroi world. Bloodlines takes place around all the Moroi, dhampirs, and other supernatural intrigue and romance we loved in the first six books. We even get to see how a lot of familiar characters are doing--including Rose and Dimitri. The biggest difference is that Sydney, the Alchemist we first met in Blood Promise, has taken over as our narrator. She's telling the story now--and with good reason. Things have gotten a bit crazy in the Moroi world, and Sydney finds herself dragged into the heart of it. Jill Mastrano, the young Moroi girl who learned about her royal status at the end of Last Sacrifice, is being targeted by assassins who want to remove her sister from the throne. To keep her safe, Jill is sent off into hiding--at a human school in Palm Springs, California. To say this is a bit of culture shock for Jill is an understatement, but it's just as difficult for Sydney. Sydney has to go undercover with Jill, posing as her sister, in order to make sure things run smoothly with a vampire hiding out in a human society. Eddie Castile, the well-intentioned dhampir always getting into trouble for Rose, also comes along to work as Jill's bodyguard. Rounding out the cast is the notorious Adrian Ivashkov. He's not posing as a student, but he has "helpfully" invited himself along to keep a brotherly eye on Jill--and torment Sydney with his constant jokes and party boy habits. Rose was a great narrator, and Sydney's fun in a lot of different ways. She gives us a human take on the Moroi world, which isn't something we've really seen yet. Vampire life, through Rose's eyes, is a very normal thing. For Sydney' Not so. It's made worse because she's been raised to believe vampires and dhampirs are wrong and unnatural, but spending time with them in Palm Springs begins to change her mind. The Alchemists don't look favorably on those questioning their beliefs. What's also interesting is that Sydney has a much more analytic view of the world than Rose. Sydney overthinks where Rose rushes in, and both styles are fun to watch. Sydney's super smart and can memorize reams of material-but is a little oblivious to how a normal social life works. That's never been an issue while she was working as a field Alchemist, but in the midst of a high school-with guys who want to ask her out' Yeah. There are a few complications! Roll in the fact that sinister, supernatural activities are going on in Palm Springs, and Sydney suddenly finds her mission a lot more complicated than even she expected. All in all, I think readers who loved the Vampire Academy series are going to adore Bloodlines. I purposely left a lot of questions at the end of Last Sacrifice&#8230;and those are going to get answered. And like I said, Vampire Academy hasn't really ended. It's just going to go on in a different form and give us a look at the vampire world in a new way. Fans of Sydney, Jill, Eddie, and especially Adrian are going to love learning more about them. So, have fun, and get ready for the story to continue! --Richelle Mead

421 pages. 4. stars after 320 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Monstrous by * Sean Platt - $0.99*

They say that behind every comedian lurks a tortured soul&#8230; Yet, comedian Henry Black finally has everything he's always dreamed of: a thriving career, and a wife and daughter who he loves more than life itself. After years of struggle, he finally has it made. Until three men force their way into his home, killing Henry and destroying the safe, comfortable world he has built for his family. But that is only the beginning of his hellish torment. He wakes in purgatory, where he's met by two men, both offering a choice. Randall offers a chance at heaven. Boothe, however, offers something far more tempting-a chance to go back to his life. A chance to see if his family is okay. For Henry, there is no choice. He accepts Boothe's deal. But with every deal comes a price: his body is twisted to match his sins, and Henry is no longer the man his wife remembered-Henry is no longer a man at all. He is monstrous. Thrust into darkness and madness-unable to be with the people he loves-Henry embraces his new form, and his new supernatural abilities, and does the only thing he can: avenge his murder. But as Henry grows closer to the truth of what happened on that terrible night, he grows further from his humanity. How far will he go to seek revenge? And is he willing to sacrifice his soul? From the authors who brought you Z 2134, Yesterday's Gone, and ForNevermore, comes another dark tale sure to keep you waiting for the next episode.

265 pages. 4.4 stars after 65 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Ramona Quimby, Age 8 by * Beverly Cleary - $1.99*

Riding the school bus alone isn't the only new experience making third grade exciting for Ramona Quimby. From befriending a boy called ******** to delivering her book report in the style of a television commercial, Ramona's enthusiasm for life is infectious and irresistible. That's not to say all is perfect. Having to go to the Kemps' house after school is Ramona's own particular burden-especially the chore of being nice to pesky little Willa Jean. When Ramona gets sick and throws up in class, she feels as though things can't get worse! In this Newbery Honor Book, newly illustrated by Jacqueline Rogers, Beverly Cleary lovingly chronicles Ramona's experiences as she faces all of her third-grade challenges with imagination and determination.

From the first day of third grade, when Ramona Quimby meets her eventual nemesis ********, life moves on at its usual wild pace--usual for the boisterous Ramona, that is. Soon she is accidentally squashing a raw egg into her hair at the school cafeteria, being forced to play Uncle Rat with her annoying young neighbor, and, worst of all, throwing up in her classroom. The responsibilities of an 8-year-old are sometimes daunting, especially in a family that is trying to squeak by while the father goes back to school. But Ramona is full of too much vim and vigor to ever be down for long. In her second Newbery Honor Book about Ramona (the first was Ramona and Her Father), Beverly Cleary presents another slice of the Quimby family life. Author of more than two dozen children's books, Cleary has a true knack for understanding the tangle of thoughts and emotions in a child's mind and heart. Empathic, witty, and astute, she has earned many other awards, including the Newbery Medal for Dear Mr. Henshaw. Alan Tiegreen's clever line drawings have charmed countless readers of Cleary's books over the years, and his style is now inextricably tied to hers. (Ages 8 to 12) --Emilie Coulter

208 pages. 4.5 stars after 81 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.99 if you purchase this book.

      ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a classic children's series, a vampire comedy, and historical fiction about Eleanor of Acquitane.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe: The Chronicles of Narnia by * C.S. Lewis - $1.99*

Illustrations in this ebook appear in vibrant full color on a full color ebook device, and in rich black and white on all other devices. Narnia . . . a land frozen in eternal winter . . . a country waiting to be set free. Four adventurers step through a wardrobe door and into the land of Narnia, a land enslaved by the power of the White Witch. But when almost all hope is lost, the return of the Great Lion, Aslan, signals a great change . . . and a great sacrifice. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ is the second book in C.S. Lewis's The Chronicles of Narnia, a series that has become part of the canon of classic literature, drawing readers of all ages into a magical land with unforgettable characters for over fifty years. This is a stand-alone read, but if you would like to explore more of the Narnian realm, see the rest of the series shown below.

Note that, chronologically, _The Magician's Nephew_ comes before _The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe_ but was written after. I prefer to read _Wardrobe_ as the first in the series, and then the rest chronologically, but others prefer completely chronological. I posted _Wardrobe_ above as it is the best known of the series. If you prefer chronological, read _The Magician's Nephew_ first, then _Wardrobe_, then the rest as listed below. (_The Horse and His Boy_ was also published out of chronological order, but would follow _Wardrobe_ chronologically. Here's what C.S. Lewis said in a 1957 letter about the matter to a US fan (quoted from Wikipedia):

"I think I agree with your [chronological] order for reading the books more than with your mother's. The series was not planned beforehand as she thinks. When I wrote The Lion I did not know I was going to write any more. Then I wrote P. Caspian as a sequel and still didn't think there would be any more, and when I had done The Voyage I felt quite sure it would be the last, but I found I was wrong. So perhaps it does not matter very much in which order anyone read them. I'm not even sure that all the others were written in the same order in which they were published."

220 pages. 4.6 stars after 55 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.

     ​
*Daily Sci-Fi/Fantasy Deal* Bill The Vampire (The Tome of Bill) by *KB's own Rick Gualtieri - $0.99*

There are reasons we fear the night. He isn't one of them. Bill Ryder was a dateless dweeb...then he died. Unfortunately for him that was just the beginning of his troubles. He awoke to find himself a vampire, one of the legendary predators of the night. Unfortunately for him, he was still at the bottom of the food chain. Now he finds himself surrounded by creatures stronger, deadlier and a whole lot cooler than he is. Worst yet, they all want him dead...permanently this time. Bill isn't exactly average, though. A vampire like him hasn't been seen in centuries. He's got a few tricks up his sleeve, unlikely allies, and an attitude problem that makes him too d*mn obnoxious to quit. Join him in this hilarious tale of monsters, mayhem, and the unlikely hero who's not afraid to tell them all off...even if it gets his teeth kicked in. ********** Bill the Vampire (the Tome of Bill, part 1) is 80,000 words of foul-mouthed horror comedy by Rick Gualtieri, author of Scary Dead Things (The Tome of Bill, part 2) and Bigfoot Hunters.

343 pages. 4.5 stars after 109 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Beloved Enemy: The Passions of Eleanor of Aquitaine: A Novel (The Queens of Love and War) by * Ellen Jones - $*

Set against the turbulent backdrop of twelfth-century Europe, as two countries compete for world dominion, one woman will take her destiny, and the future of a nation, into her own hands

"Aquitaine is mine. It will never belong to anyone else."

With these words, fifteen-year-old Eleanor seals her fate. Aquitaine is under the French king's safekeeping, and Eleanor, the Duke of Aquitaine's eldest daughter, knows she must wed Prince Louis in order to insure the future of her beloved duchy. Fiercely independent, filled with untapped desire, the woman who would be queen must provide Louis VII, her monkish husband, with heirs. But it is young Henry of Anjou who catches Eleanor's eye-and sets fire to her heart.

Ruled by a raging drive to succeed, Henry vows that he will not be cheated of his rightful place on the English throne. Yet the newly christened Duke of Normandy is thoroughly enraptured by the French queen. In Eleanor, Henry knows he has found a woman whose hunger for life and glory matches his own. So begins a passionate love that will span decades and change the course of history.

576 pages. 4.6 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a landmark American novel, a paranormal romance, a fantasy and a paranormal teen thriller


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Sheltering Sky (P.S.) by * Paul Bowles - $1.99*

_The Sheltering Sky_ is a landmark of twentieth-century literature. In this intensely fascinating story, Paul Bowles examines the ways in which Americans' incomprehension of alien cultures leads to the ultimate destruction of those cultures. A story about three American travelers adrift in the cities and deserts of North Africa after World War II, _The Sheltering Sky_ explores the limits of humanity when it touches the unfathomable emptiness and impassive cruelty of the desert. This P.S. edition features an extra 16 pages of insights into the book, including author interviews, recommended reading, and more.

American novelist and short-story writer, poet, translator, classical music composer, and filmscorer Paul Bowles has lived as an expatriate for more than 40 years in the North African nation of Morocco, a country that reaches into the vast and inhospitable Sahara Desert. The desert is itself a character in The Sheltering Sky, the most famous of Bowles' books, which is about three young Americans of the postwar generation who go on a walkabout into Northern Africa's own arid heart of darkness. In the process, the veneer of their lives is peeled back under the author's psychological inquiry.

322 pages. 4.1 stars after 146 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Between Light and Dark by * Elissa Wilds - $0.99*

He says it was foretold, an inescapable way to bring them together. All Laurell Pittman knows is that ungovernable need surges through her body whenever Axiom is near. Who is this godlike stranger who appears out of nowhere to steal her away from home' She ought to be terrified. Instead, his kiss awakens unimaginable feelings, sensations of invisible hands stroking her body, a longing she can't deny. If she believes his claims - and in his arms how can she not? - she is destined to conceive a very special child...and he is the appointed father. As he fights off demons trying to prevent the child's birth and patiently teaches her how to use her own undiscovered powers, she finds her heart going out to this Balancer who is equally at home with good and evil, teetering on the edge of temptation, eternally caught...Between Light and Dark.

308 pages. 4.1 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Purpose (Soul Savers) by * Kristie Cook - $1.99*

Lost in despair, Alexis teeters on the edge of an abyss, her lifeline of hope fraying into a thin thread. If it snaps, she'll plunge into complete darkness. With the help of her son and her writing, she's been able to hold on. Until now. Erratic impulses, disturbing delusions and her own demonic blood threaten her sanity. When she's forced to choose between hanging onto hope or letting go to serve her Amadis purposes, she faces a decision with inconceivable sacrifices. Alexis runs to the one place she thinks will provide answers, only to find herself at the center of another battle of good versus evil, not only with the Daemoni, not only within herself...but also against the worst opponent imaginable. But even if she wins, what will she lose?

355 pages. 4.5 stars after 105 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Touch of Death by * Kelly Hashway - $1.99*

Jodi Marshall isn't sure how she went from normal teenager to walking disaster. One minute she's in her junior year of high school, spending time with her amazing boyfriend and her best friend. The next she's being stalked by some guy no one seems to know.After the stranger, Alex, reveals himself, Jodi learns he's not a normal teenager and neither is she. With a kiss that kills and a touch that brings the dead back to life, Jodi discovers she's part of a branch of necromancers born under the 13th sign of the zodiac, Ophiuchus. A branch of necromancers that are descendants of Medusa. A branch of necromancers with poisoned blood writhing in their veins.Jodi's deadly to the living and even more deadly to the deceased. She has to leave her old, normal life behind before she hurts the people she loves. As if that isn't difficult enough, Jodi discovers she's the chosen one who has to save the rest of her kind from perishing at the hands of Hades. If she can't figure out how to control her power, history will repeat itself, and her race will become extinct.

240 pages. 4.2 stars after 124 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a NYT Bestseller about the Vietnam War, a contemporary romance, Kurt Vonnegut's most autobiographical novel and a fun kid's book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* We Were Soldiers Once . . . and Young: Ia Drang-The Battle That Changed the War in Vietnam by * Harold G. Moore - $2.99*

The New York Times bestseller, hailed as a "powerful and epic story . . . the best account of infantry combat I have ever read, and the most significant book to come out of the Vietnam War" by Col. David Hackworth, author of the bestseller About Face

In November 1965, some 450 men of the First Battalion, Seventh Cavalry, under the command of Lt. Col. Harold Moore, were dropped into a small clearing in the Ia Drang Valley. They were immediately surrounded by 2,000 North Vietnamese soldiers. Three days later, only two and a half miles away, a sister battalion was brutally slaughtered. Together, these actions at the landing zones X-Ray and Albany constituted one of the most savage and significant battles of the Vietnam War. They were the first major engagements between the US Army and the People's Army of Vietnam.

How these Americans persevered-sacrificing themselves for their comrades and never giving up-creates a vivid portrait of war at its most devastating and inspiring. Lt. Gen. Moore and Joseph L. Galloway-the only journalist on the ground throughout the fighting-interviewed hundreds of men who fought in the battle, including the North Vietnamese commanders. Their poignant account rises above the ordeal it chronicles to depict men facing the ultimate challenge, dealing with it in ways they would have once found unimaginable. It reveals to us, as rarely before, man's most heroic and horrendous endeavor.
In the first significant engagement between American troops and the Viet Cong, 450 U.S. soldiers found themselves surrounded and outnumbered by their enemy. This book tells the story of how they battled between October 23 and November 26, 1965. Its prose is gritty, not artful, delivering a powerful punch of here-and-now descriptions that could only have been written by people actually on the scene. In fact, they were: Harold Moore commanded the men of the 1st Battalion, 7th Cavalry, who did most of the fighting, and Joseph Galloway was the only reporter present throughout the battle's 34 harrowing days. We Were Soldiers Once... combines their memories with more than 100 in-depth interviews with survivors on both sides. The Battle of Ia Drang also highlights a technological advance that would play an enormous role in the rest of the war: this was perhaps the first place where helicopter-based, air-mobile operations demonstrated their combat potential. At bottom, however, this is a tale of heroes and heroism, some acts writ large, others probably forgotten but for this telling. It was a bestseller when first published, and remains one of the better books available on combat during the Vietnam War. --John J. Miller

528 pages. 4.7 stars after 373 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Letters to a Secret Lover (Avon Romance) by * Toni Blake - $0.99*

The last thing she needs right now is a man . . . Lindsey Brooks had it all-an awesome job doling out advice to the lovelorn, a fabulous high-rise apartment, and a to-die-for fiancé. But then she got dumped-wearing nothing but a "Kiss the Cook" apron-and desperate to escape, she retreats to a tiny Montana town to reclaim a family treasure. She never dreamed anyone would try to stop her-or that he'd be sexy as sin. Too bad she finds such a hot one . . . Rob Colter isn't into relationships-but Lindsey sees Rob as the perfect guy to help her "get back on the horse." The sex horse, that is. Unfortunately, he comes complete with a mysterious past, which gets even more mysterious when she finds his passionate letters to another woman-whose name happens to be tattooed on his chest. And too bad he has so many secrets . . . Now Rob's dangerous past is about to catch up with them both. And if that's not horrible enough, Lindsey is falling for him-hard. For a girl who usually has all the answers, Lindsey is up to her neck in trouble.

382 pages. 4.7 stars after 24 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Slapstick (Kurt Vonnegut series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Perhaps the most autobiographical (and deliberately least disciplined) of Vonnegut's novels, Slapstick (1976) is in the form of a broken family odyssey and is surely a demonstration of its eponymous title. The story centers on brother and sister twins, children of Wilbur Swain, who are in sympathetic and (possibly) telepathic communication and who represent Vonnegut's relationship with his own sister who died young of cancer almost two decades before the book's publication. Vonnegut dedicated this to Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy. Like their films and routines, this novel is an exercise in non-sequentiality and in the bizarre while using those devices to expose larger and terrible truths. The twins exemplify to Swain a kind of universal love; he campaigns for it while troops of technologically miniaturized Chinese are launched upon America. Love and carnage intersect in a novel contrived to combine credibility and common observation; critics could sense Vonnegut deliberately flouting narrative constraint or imperative in an attempt to destroy the very idea of the novel he was writing. Slapstick becomes both product and commentary, event and self-criticism; an early and influential example of contemporary "metafiction." Vonnegut's tragic life--like the tragic lives of Laurel, Hardy, Buster Keaten and other exemplars of slapstick comedy--is the true center of a work whose cynicism overlays a trustfulness and sense of loss which are perhaps deeper and truer than expressed in any of Vonnegut's earlier or later works. Slapstick is a clear demonstration of the profound alliance of comedy and tragedy which, when Vonnegut is working close to his true sensibility, become indistinguishable. ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made. ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

Dr. Wilbur Daffodil-11 Swain, centenarian, the last President of the United States, King of Manhattan, and one-half (along with his sister, Eliza) of the most powerful intelligence since Einstein, is penning his autobiography. He occupies the first floor of a ruined Empire State Building and lives like a royal scavenger with his illiterate granddaughter and her beau. Buffeted by fluctuating gravity, the U.S. has been scourged by not one, but two lethal diseases: the Green Death and the Albanian Flu. Consequently, the country has fallen into civil war. (Super-intelligent, miniaturized Chinese watch the West self-destruct from the sidelines.) Swain stayed at the White House until there were no citizens left to govern, then moved to deserted New York City, where he writes a thoughtful missive before death. In Slapstick, Vonnegut muses on war, man's hubris, and the awful, crippling loneliness humans are freighted with--but, miraculously, the book still manages to delight and amuse. Absurd, knowing, never depressing, Slapstick kindles hope--for the possibility of wisdom, perhaps; for human resiliency, surely. It's best to end with a quote from the prologue wherein the author discourses on The Meaning of It All, or at least This Book: "Love is where you find it. I think it is foolish to go off looking for it, and I think it can often be poisonous. 
I wish that people who are conventionally supposed to love each other would say to each other, when they fight, 'Please--a little less love, and a little more common decency.'"

Amen.

290 pages. 4.4 stars after 89 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* An Awesome Book! by * Dallas Clayton - $2.99*

Based on the simple concept of dreaming big, An Awesome Book! is the inspiring debut work of Los Angeles writer/artist Dallas Clayton. Written in the vein of classic imaginative tales, it is a sure hit for all generations, young and old.

This book is only available to the Kindle Fire or iOS devices.

64 pages. 4.3 stars after 47 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a [genre], a [genre], a [genre] and a [genre]...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Blood Men by * Paul Cleave - $0.99*

Edward Hunter has it all-a beautiful wife and daughter, a great job, a bright future&#8230;and a very dark past. Twenty years ago, New Zealand's first serial killer was caught, convicted, and locked away in the country's most hellish of penitentiaries. That man was Edward's father. Edward has struggled his entire life to put the nightmares of his childhood behind him. But a week before Christmas, violence once again makes an unwelcome appearance into his world. Suddenly he's going to need the help of his father, a man he hasn't seen since he was a boy. Is Edward destined to be just like him, to become a man of blood?

Blood Men is "relentlessly gripping, deliciously twisted, and shot through with a vein of humor that's as dark as hell" (Mark Billingham). A true master of the genre that only comes along once in a generation, Cleave unveils a brutally vivid picture of a killer's mind and of a city of fallen angels captured at the ends of the earth.

340 pages. 4.7 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Deborah Goes to Dover: A Novel of Regency England - Being the Fifth Volume of The Traveling Matchmaker (Travelling Matchmaker) by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

Miss Pym has her matchmaking work cut out for her when, enroute to Dover, she meets Lady Deborah Western, a lovely lady who is determined to be a tomboy. Reprint.

151 pages. 4.7 stars after 9 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

   ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dragonsbane (The Winterlands) by * Barbara Hambly - $1.99*

An idealistic young prince convinces an aging warrior and a struggling witch to help him kill the dragon that is terrorizing his kingdom

As a vicious dragon stalks the Southlands, Crown Prince Gareth ventures to the forbidding North in search of the only man who can kill it. He is Lord Aversin, the Dragonsbane, whose dragon-slaying days have won him renown across the land. But when Gareth finds Lord Aversin, he discovers the mighty hero is squat and bespectacled, the ruler of a mud-village who admits that he killed the dragon not with a lance, but with ignoble poison. Still, he'll have to do.

Gareth and Aversin set off in company with Jenny Waynest, a witch with great ambitions but disappointingly puny powers-a ragtag crew destined to become legendary, or die in the attempt.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Barbara Hambly, including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

352 pages. 4.3 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Around the Neighborhood: A Counting Lullaby by * Sarah L. Thomson - $1.99*

Around the neighborhood, inside a room full of sun, lived a happy, laughing mother and her little baby one. "Play," said the mother. "I play," said the one. So they played and were glad in the room full of sun. The popular lullaby "Over in the Meadow" is reimagined in this fun counting book that visits the families in a neighborhood, including a mother and her child, a dog and his puppies, a spider and his spiderlings, and a mallard and her ducklings. Sarah L. Thomson's lyrical text is paired with Jana Christy's adorable digital artwork for a perfect bedtime treat.

34 pages. 4.4 stars after 22 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include two health books, a Romance, a Paranormal Romance and a Middle Grade book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Blood Sugar Solution: The UltraHealthy Program for Losing Weight, Preventing Disease, and Feeling Great Now! by * Mark Hyman - $2.99*

In THE BLOOD SUGAR SOLUTION, Dr. Mark Hyman reveals that the secret solution to losing weight and preventing not just diabetes but also heart disease, stroke, dementia, and cancer is balanced insulin levels. Dr. Hyman describes the seven keys to achieving wellness-nutrition, hormones, inflammation, digestion, detoxification, energy metabolism, and a calm mind-and explains his revolutionary six-week healthy-living program. With advice on diet, green living, supplements and medication, exercise, and personalizing the plan for optimal results, the book also teaches readers how to maintain lifelong health. Groundbreaking and timely, THE BLOOD SUGAR SOLUTION is the fastest way to lose weight, prevent disease, and feel better than ever.

404 pages. 4 stars after 379 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Making You Mine (The Moreno Brothers) by * Elizabeth Reyes - $1.99*

Always in control, the meticulous and professional Salvador Moreno is thrown for a loop when the newly hired bartender Grace Zendejas suddenly invades his family's restaurant, and infuriatingly, his every thought. For the first time in his life, Sal is fumbling. But after recovering from a few blunders he discovers his feelings for Grace run much deeper. Things begin to heat up between him and Grace, but then the ever-perfect Sal does something even his brothers never did-screws up royally. Now he's scrambling to cover up a mistake he knows could cost him dearly. As his relationship with Grace grows even more serious, Sal's secret is a ticking bomb, threatening to destroy the one thing he now lives and breathes for-his relationship with the love of his life-Grace. ******!!!******!!!***** With a BONUS Sarah and Angel 11k word short story "Only Eight Days" . Both Adult Contemporary

493 pages. 4.7 stars after 123 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Kiss of Steel by * Bec McMaster - $1.99*

"Action, adventure, steampunk, and blazing hot seduction...Bec McMaster offers it all."-Eve Silver, author of Sins of the Flesh A brilliantly creative debut where vampires, werewolves, and clockwork creatures roam the mist-shrouded streets of London... *When Nowhere is Safe* Most people avoid the dreaded Whitechapel district. For Honoria Todd, it's the last safe haven. But at what price' Blade is known as the master of the rookeries-no one dares cross him. It's been said he faced down the Echelon's army single-handedly, that ever since being infected by the blood-craving he's been quicker, stronger, and almost immortal. When Honoria shows up at his door, his tenuous control comes close to snapping. She's so...innocent. He doesn't see her backbone of steel-or that she could be the very salvation he's been seeking.

448 pages. 4.6 stars after 72 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Violet Raines Almost Got Struck by Lightning by * Danette Haworth - $1.99*

Violet Raines is happy with things just the way they are in her sleepy Florida town, but when Melissa moves to town from big-city Detroit, all of a sudden things seem like they're changing whether Violet likes it or not. It'll take a few run-ins with lightning and a whole lot of courage for her to realize that growing up doesn't have to mean changing who you are. Readers will be struck by this moving coming-of-age story. Danette Haworth held a number of writing jobs before turning to fiction, including positions as a technical writer and a travel writer. Growing up in a military family, Danette lived up and down the East Coast and in Turkey and England; she now calls Orlando, FL, her home. Violet Raines Almost Got Struck by Lightning is her first novel.

186 pages. 4.5 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include an historical fiction], a Romance, a Science Fiction Classic and a YA Fantasy...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Troubles (New York Review Books Classics) by * J.G. Farrell - $1.99*

Winner of the Lost Man Booker Prize 1919: After surviving the Great War, Major Brendan Archer makes his way to Ireland, hoping to discover whether he is indeed betrothed to Angela Spencer, whose Anglo-Irish family owns the once-aptly-named Majestic Hotel in Kilnalough. But his fiancée is strangely altered and her family's fortunes have suffered a spectacular decline. The hotel's hundreds of rooms are disintegrating on a grand scale; its few remaining guests thrive on rumors and games of whist; herds of cats have taken over the Imperial Bar and the upper stories; bamboo shoots threaten the foundations; and piglets frolic in the squash court. Meanwhile, the Major is captivated by the beautiful and bitter Sarah Devlin. As housekeeping disasters force him from room to room, outside the order of the British Empire also totters: there is unrest in the East, and in Ireland itself the mounting violence of "the troubles." Troubles �is a hilarious and heartbreaking work by a modern master of the historical novel.

480 pages. 4.3 stars after 39 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Capture of the Earl of Glencrae (Cynster) by * Stephanie Laurens - $1.99*

"Laurens's lush sensuality takes my breath away!" -Lisa Kleypas Stephanie Laurens fans simply cannot get enough of the Cynsters-the New York Times bestselling author's wickedly seductive family of sexy rogues and headstrong young ladies. With The Capture of the Earl of Glencrae, Laurens's enthralling historical romance miniseries featuring the Cynster Brides comes to a wild and satisfying conclusion-as lovely, determined Angelica Cynster recognizes her ideal match across a candlelit ballroom&#8230;only to find herself suddenly kidnapped by the man, spirited off to the Scottish Highlands, and engaged to be married!

673 pages. 3.9 stars after 67 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Sirens of Titan (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

The Sirens of Titan (1959) is Vonnegut's second novel and was on the Hugo ballot with Robert Heinlein's Starship Troopers but lost in what Harlan Ellison has called a monumental injustice. Sirens of Titan is a picaresque novel which almost defies being synposized; it is an interplanetary Candide (lacking perhaps Voltaire's utter bitterness), the book follows lead character Malachi Constant, a feckless but kind-hearted millionaire as he moves through the solar system on his quest for the meaning of all existence. Constant is aided by another tycoon, Winston Rumfoord, who with the help of aliens has actually discovered the fundamental meaning of life (the retrieval of an alien artifact with an inscribed message of greetings). With the assistance of Salo, an alien root and overseeing the alien race, the Tralmafadorians (who also feature in Slaughterhouse-Five), Constant attempts to find some cosmic sense and order in the face of universal malevolence. Together Constant and Rumfoord deal with the metaphysics of ""chrono-synclastic infundibula"", they deal with the interference of the Tralmafadorians; the novel is pervaded by a goofy, episodic charm which barely shields the readers (or the characters) from the sense of a large and indifferent universe. All of Vonnegut's themes and obsessions (which are further developed and/or recycled in later work) are evident here in this novel which is more hopeful than most of Vonnegut's canon. It is suggested that ultimately Constant learns that only it is impossible to learn, and that fate (and the Tralmafodorians) are impenetrable, unavoidable circumstance. On the basis of this novel, Vonnegut was wholly claimed by the science fiction community (as witnessed by the Hugo nomination), but Vonnegut did not likewise wish to claim the community for himself and the feelings were not reciprocal. He felt from the outset that being identified as a science fiction writer could only limit his audience and trivialize his themes. His recurring character, the hack science fiction writer, Kilgore Trout (who also features in Slaughterhouse-Five), represented to Vonnegut the worst case scenario of the writer he did not wish to become. ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels - Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan - were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made. SERIES DESCRIPTIONS From classic book to classic film, RosettaBooks has gathered some of most memorable books into film available. The selection is broad ranging and far reaching, with books from classic genre to cult classic to science fiction and horror and a blend of the two creating whole new genres like Richard Matheson's The Shrinking Man. Classic works from Vonnegut, one of the greatest writers of the twentieth century, meet with E.M. Forster's A Passage to India.

338 pages. 4.4 stars after 251 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Tree Shepherd's Daughter (Faire Folk, Book 1) (Faire Folk Trilogy) by * Gillian Summers - $1.99*

When her mother dies, fifteen-year-old Keelie Heartwood is forced to leave her beloved California to live with her nomadic father at a renaissance festival in Colorado. After arriving, Keelie finds men in tights and women in trailer trash-tight bodices roaming half-drunk, calling each other lady and lord even after closing time! Playacting the Dark Ages is an L.A. girl's worst nightmare. Keelie has a plan to ditch this medieval geekland ASAP, but while she plots, strange things start happening-eerie, yet familiar. When Keelie starts seeing fairies and communicating with trees, she uncovers a secret that links her to a community of elves. As Keelie tries to come to grips with her elfin roots, disaster strikes, and Keelie's identity isn't the only thing that's threatened.

One part human determination and one part elfin magic, Keelie Heartwood is a witty new heroine in a world where fantasy and reality mix with extraordinary results.

336 pages. 4.5 stars after 44 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Paranormal Romance, a Romance, a YA Historical Fiction and the full _Hangman's Daughter_ series...


*Daily Romance Deal* Lucas (Vampires in America) by * D. B. Reynolds - $1.99*

THE BADLANDS of SOUTH DAKOTA . . . haunting landscapes, legendary outlaws, and . . . vampires' LUCAS DONLON, Vampire Lord, is one of the most powerful vampires in North America and beyond. Charming and irreverent to his friends and lovers, he enjoys everything about his life as a vampire. But when a neighboring lord makes the mistake of declaring war, he quickly discovers that Lucas is every bit as lethal as he is charming. KATHRYN HUNTER doesn't care about powerful vampires or their wars. Her baby brother is missing and she will do anything to find him, even if it means going against both her FBI bosses and the local vampire lord. But Lucas Donlon has other plans for the lovely FBI agent who's landed on his doorstep. Waging war against their enemies and each other, Lucas and Kathryn will risk everything to keep the most deadly vampire war in hundreds of years from engulfing every vampire, and human, in North America.

308 pages. 4.6 stars after 94 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Return to Willow Lake (The Lakeshore Chronicles) by * Susan Wiggs - $1.99*

#1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Susan Wiggs brings readers home to Avalon, a town nestled on the shores of Willow Lake, in a heartbreaking and uplifting novel that explores the bonds of family and the perils and rewards of love.

Sonnet Romano has the ideal career, the ideal boyfriend, and has just been offered a prestigious fellowship. But when she learns her mother is unexpectedly expecting in a high-risk pregnancy, she puts everything on hold and heads home to Avalon. Once her mom is out of danger, Sonnet intends to pick up her life where she left off. But when her mother receives a devastating diagnosis, Sonnet must decide what really matters in life, even if that means staying in Avalon and taking a job that forces her to work alongside her biggest, and maybe her sweetest, mistake-award-winning filmmaker Zach Alger. And in a summer of laughter and tears, of old dreams and new possibilities, Sonnet may find the home of her heart. "Don't miss a novel of sisters, friendship and the lush surroundings of Sonoma County... Susan Wiggs" The Apple Orchard. _New York Times_ bestselling author Elin Hilderbrand calls it, "&#8230;sweet, crisp and juicy."

303 pages. 4.4 stars after 98 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Dragon's Oath (House of Night Novellas) by * P. C. Cast - $2.99*

The first in an enthralling new mini-series of novellas from the #1 bestselling authors of the House of Night, Dragon's Oath tells the story behind the House of Night's formidable fencing instructor - the love that will transform him, and the promise that will haunt him In early 19th century England, long before he's a professor at the Tulsa House of Night, Bryan Lankford is a troublesome yet talented human teen who thinks he can get away with anything&#8230; until his father, a wealthy nobleman, has finally had enough, and banishes him to America. When Bryan is Marked on the docks and given the choice between the London House of Night and the dragon-prowed ship to America, he chooses the Dragon - and a brand new fate. Becoming a Fledgling may be exciting, but it opens a door to a dangerous world.... In 1830's St. Louis, the Gateway to the West, Dragon Lankford becomes a Sword Master, and soon realizes there are both frightening challenges and beautiful perks. Like Anastasia, the captivating young Professor of Spells and Rituals at the Tower Grove House of Night, who really should have nothing to do with a fledgling&#8230; But when a dark power threatens, Dragon is caught in its focus. Though his uncanny fighting skills make him a powerful fledgling, is he strong enough to ward off evil, while protecting Anastasia as well' Will his choices save her-or destroy them all'

157 pages. 4.5 stars after 115 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Hangman's Daughter by * Oliver Pötzsch - $.99*

Germany, 1660: When a dying boy is pulled from the river with a mark crudely tattooed on his shoulder, hangman Jakob Kuisl is called upon to investigate whether witchcraft is at play. So begins _The Hangman's Daughter_--the chillingly detailed, fast-paced historical thriller from German television screenwriter Oliver Pötzsch, a descendant of the Kuisls, a famous Bavarian executioner clan. Magdalena, the clever and headstrong daughter of Bavarian hangman Jakob Kuisl, lives with her father outside the village walls and is destined to be married off to another hangman's son-except that the town physician's son is hopelessly in love with her. And her father's wisdom and empathy are as unusual as his despised profession. It is 1659, the Thirty Years' War has finally ended, and there hasn't been a witchcraft mania in decades. But now, a drowning and gruesomely injured boy, tattooed with the mark of a witch, is pulled from a river and the villagers suspect the local midwife, Martha Stechlin. Jakob Kuisl is charged with extracting a confession from her and torturing her until he gets one. Convinced she is innocent, he, Magdalena, and her would-be suitor to race against the clock to find the true killer. Approaching Walpurgisnacht, when witches are believed to dance in the forest and mate with the devil, another tattooed orphan is found dead and the town becomes frenzied. More than one person has spotted what looks like the devil-a man with a hand made only of bones. The hangman, his daughter, and the doctor's son face a terrifying and very real enemy. Taking us back in history to a place where autopsies were blasphemous, coffee was an exotic drink, dried toads were the recommended remedy for the plague, and the devil was as real as anything, _The Hangman's Daughter_ brings to cinematic life the sights, sounds, and smells of seventeenth-century Bavaria, telling the engrossing story of a compassionate hangman who will live on in readers' imaginations long after they've put down the novel.

448 pages. 3.9 stars after 1230 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

  ​
Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Geoffrey, I picked up the rest of the _Hangman's Daughter_ series....

Today's Daily Deals include a classic heist story, an Amrish romance, a fantasty and a kid's book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Hot Rock: A Dortmunder Novel (Book One) by * Donald E Westlake - $1.99*

Fresh out of prison, Dortmunder plans a heist that could mean war, John Dortmunder leaves jail with ten dollars, a train ticket, and nothing to make money on but his good name. Thankfully, his reputation goes far. No one plans a caper better than Dortmunder. His friend Kelp picks him up in a stolen Cadillac and drives him away from Sing-Sing, telling a story of a $500,000 emerald that they just have to steal. Dortmunder doesn't hesitate to agree.

The emerald is the crown jewel of a former British colony, lately granted independence and split into two nations: one for the Talabwo people, one for the Akinzi. The Akinzi have the stone, the Talabwo want it back, and their UN representative offers a fine payday to the men who can get it. It's not a simple heist, but after a few years in stir, Dortmunder could use the challenge.

306 pages. 4.5 stars after 35 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* When Strawberries Bloom (Lizzie Searches for Love) by * Linda Byler - $1.99*

New love and even more questions enter Lizzie Glick's life in When Strawberries Bloom, the second novel in a series by an Amish writer and based on life experiences.

Lizzie's dream of teaching school has finally come true. She loves the brand-new school building, the sound of the children singing, and the independence she has in the classroom. Even the occasionally unruly boys can't ruin the excitement she feels each morning when she starts the school day.

But at home things are in turmoil again. What do Dat's sudden health problems mean for the future of their farm' And what about Lizzie's future' Emma and Mandy are so certain that Joshua and John are their perfect matches, but Lizzie doesn't know what to think about Stephen and how he might fit into her life.

What will Lizzie decide? Will she continue to teach school? Or will she give up that dream so that her wish for marriage and a family can come true?

Stephen says he loves her, but Lizzie isn't sure he really understands her. Can she hope to find anyone within her Amish community who loves her bright mind, her ever-active imagination, her competitive spirit, and her stormy humor?

297 pages. 4.5 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Disenchanted by * Robert Kroese - $1.99*

Robert Kroese's Disenchanted comes fully loaded with the wit and charm of The Princess Bride and a sense of humor all its own. This clever take on the traditional fantasy includes footnotes that keep the narrator honest, a cast of characters that resembles something out of the Island of Misfit Toys, and a fantastic setting filled with words and names that test pronunciation skills. Being assassinated doesn't have many upsides, so when King Boric is felled by a traitor, the king comforts himself with the knowledge that, like all great warriors, he will spend eternity carousing in the Hall of Avandoor. There's just one problem: to claim his heavenly reward, Boric must release the enchanted sword of Brakslaagt. Now, to avoid being cursed to walk the land of Dis forever as an undead wraith, he must hunt down the mysterious Lord Brand who gave him the sword twenty years ago. So begins Boric's extraordinary journey across the Six Kingdoms of Dis, a walking corpse who wants nothing more than to be disenchanted and left in peace. Along the way he's advised by the Witch of Twyllic, mocked by the threfelings of New Threfelton, burned, shot at, and nearly blown to bits. But nothing can prepare him for coming face-to-face with Lord Brand. For in that moment, Boric discovers that nothing-in life, in death, or in between-is exactly what it seems. *Episode List* This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials *Episode 1:* Released on November 6, 2012. 40 pages. King Boric learns to his dismay that before he can join the other deceased warriors in the hall of Avandoor, he must first rid himself of the enchanted sword Brakslaagt. *Episode 2:* Released on November 20, 2012. 43 pages. Boric's quest leads him to see assistance of the one person in the land of Dis that he fears: the mysterious and ill-tempered Witch of Twyllic. *Episode 3:* Released on December 4, 2012. 39 pages. Fleeing from the dark servants of Lord Brand, Boric finds refuge among the diminutive threfelings of New Threfelton. *Episode 4:* Released on December 18, 2012. 49 pages. When wraiths find him hiding among the threfelings, Boric must flee across Dis to the east, where he fights a dragon and learns more about his curse. *Episode 5:* Released on December 31, 2012. 48 pages. Boric comes face to face with Lord Brand and learns the secret of his curse.
Episode 6: Released on January 15, 2013 (Final Episode). 30 pages. In the climactic conclusion of Disenchanted, Boric finds himself leading an army of goblins against the combined forces of the Six Kingdoms of Dis.

220 pages. 4.2 stars after 53 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Not Norman by * Kelly Bennett - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom Norman the goldfish isn't what this little boy had in mind. He wanted a different kind of pet - one that could run and catch, or chase string and climb trees, a soft furry pet to sleep on his bed at night. Definitely not Norman. But when he tries to trade Norman for a "good pet," things don't go as he planned. Could it be that Norman is a better pet than he thought' With wry humor and lighthearted affection, author Kelly Bennett and illustrator Noah Z. Jones tell an unexpected - and positively fishy - tale about finding the good in something you didn't knowyou wanted.

33 pages. 4.5 stars after 15 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Grabbed The Beggar King and pre-ordered The Poisoned Pilgrim yesterday as I really liked the first 2 books in the series.


----------



## Trowfit Health Fitness and Nutrition

Nice!  Thanks.  Always looking for a good deal


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a portrait of life in Cuba, a historical romance, a BV Larsen sci-fi novel and a kid's book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Everyone Leaves by * Wendy Guerra - $1.99*

Nieve Guerra finds herself caught between the tides of her parents' rocky relationship and a country in the midst of a revolution. Recording her daily thoughts and accounts of living with her abusive father, an alcoholic theater actor, Nieve uses her diary to express herself. From being sent away from her mother, her mother's free-spirited and loving boyfriend, and her childhood city of Cienfuegos to being forced to call herself a Cuban "revolutionary Pioneer," Nieve records in honest detail a life in which she loses those she loves the most-and can do nothing about it. Through her diary entries, Nieve reveals the intimate details of a turbulent family life while painting an authentic portrait of the social and political unrest in Cuba under the rule of Castro.

There is a Q&A with Wendy Guerra on the book's product page.

267 pages. 3.9 stars after 12 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Privateer by * Dawn Mactavish - $0.99*

Lark at first hoped it was a simple nightmare: If she closed her eyes, she would be back in the mahogany bed of her spacious boudoir at Eddington Hall, and all would be well. Her father, the earl of Roxburgh, would not be dead by his own hand, and she would not be in Marshalsea debtor's prison.

Such was not to be. Ere the Marshalsea could do its worst, the earl of Grayshire intervened. Lark shivered, considering the mysterious stone-faced noble. He'd paid her bond while the rest of London turned an eye as blind as the one beneath his eye patch. But while his touch was electric and his gaze piercing, for what purpose had he bought her freedom? A plan including Cornwall, return to the world of the haute ton, and embroilment in a struggle against both England's own Admiralty and the French. But even more perilous, the ex-sea captain might plunder her heart. No, this was not a dream. As Lark would soon learn, her dreams had never ended so well.

325 pages. 4.1 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Extinction (Star Force Series) by * B. V. Larson - $1.99*

Earth's Star Force Marines invade an alien world! In the second book of the Star Force series, Kyle Riggs has another bad year. The Nano ships have a new mission--one that sentences their pilots to death. Meanwhile, the governments of Earth want to steal Star Force's Nano technology for their own. Worst of all, Earth has made a promise to the Macros, and the machines are coming to collect. EXTINCTION is the story of Earth's entry into an interstellar war between living creatures and machines. To buy the peace, we've signed up with the machines.... EXTINCTION is an 111,000 word novel of science fiction by bestselling author B. V. Larson.

340 pages. 4.3 stars after 137 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Kid's Deal* No Other Story (Whole Nother Story) by * Dr. Cuthbert Soup - $1.99*

The Cheeseman family is back from back in time. In other words, they're in the present time. Well, presently, at least. They're soon to journey back again -- only just a few years this time -- to save the life of their beloved mother. But when they get to the not-so-distant-past, they meet something utterly surprising. Something wilder than anything they've seen before -- including cowboy poets and good-natured pirates. They are about to meet... The alternate versions of themselves!

256 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Mystery, a Romance Series, a YA Paranormal Romance and a children's book ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Slipping into Darkness by * Peter Blauner - $1.99*

When a twenty-year-old murder case comes back to life, a detective must race against his failing sight to unravel the mystery

When Allison Wallis was beaten to death, Detective Francis X. Loughlin found the killer-Julian Vega, a teenager with a crush on the murdered girl. Using his natural sense of empathy, he cozied up to young Julian, convincing him to give a confession that would put him away until he was thirty-six.

Twenty years later, Julian is finally out of jail, attempting to remember how to live in a world without bars, and Detective Loughlin is still on the job, his sight fading, though his instincts are still sharp. But when Allison's blood appears at a new crime scene, everything he thought he knew about that long-ago murder is called into question. Was it really Allison they buried? Was Julian actually the killer? And if he wasn't, who else is in danger now?

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Peter Blauner including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

496 pages. stars after reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Treading Water, The Treading Water Series, Book 1 by * Marie Force - $1.99*

Love is the last thing on Jack Harrington's mind when he sets out to meet Andi Walsh's flight. Recently back to work after spending more than a year tending to his comatose wife, Jack is focused on getting through each day and caring for his three daughters. However, the moment he sets eyes on Andrea Walsh, the interior designer who has come to decorate the hotel his company is building in Newport, Rhode Island, Jack begins to wonder if Andi might be his second chance. After a disastrous marriage, Andi, single mom to a hearing-impaired son, isn't exactly looking for love, either, but that's what she finds with Jack. The two embark on a long-distance relationship fraught with challenges as they balance the needs of their children and dueling careers while Jack continues to care for his wife, Clare. Just when Jack thinks his life is once again settled, he is confronted with a new challenge that tests him in ways he never could've imagined, leaving him to wonder if "happily ever after" is in the cards for him. "This isn't your typical romance where you're positive you're going to get the happy ending you were hoping for at the beginning. It will rip your heart out at times and having you weeping for joy at others. A stunning story about learning to love again and learning when to let go to those you love." A Reviewer Top Pick at Night Owl Reviews. "Treading Water is a definite must read! Treading Water creates an emotional firestorm within the reader. It shines the light on the good and the bad in life and proves that one moment can change everything and it's never too late to find love. Marie Force grabbed my heart and squeezed every ounce of emotion out of it but most importantly her monumental story left me blissful. Treading Water may be fiction but it gives me hope; hope in everyday people and happily ever after. I cannot wait for the next book in this trilogy, Marking Time." -Joyfully Reviewed, a "Recommended Read" for November 2011! The Treading Water Trilogy Book 1: Treading Water Book 2: Marking Time Book 3: Starting Over

370 pages. 4.4 stars after 91 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Cursed by * Jennifer Armentrout - $1.99*

Dying sucks--and high school senior Ember McWilliams knows firsthand. After a fatal car accident, her gifted little sister brought her back. Now anything Ember touches dies. And that, well, really blows.Ember operates on a no-touch policy with all living things--including boys. When Hayden Cromwell shows up, quoting Oscar Wilde and claiming her curse is a gift, she thinks he's a crazed cutie. But when he tells her he can help control it, she's more than interested. There's just one catch: Ember has to trust Hayden's adopted father, a man she's sure has sinister reasons for collecting children whose abilities even weird her out. However, she's willing to do anything to hold her sister's hand again. And hell, she'd also like to be able to kiss Hayden. Who wouldn't'But when Ember learns the accident that turned her into a freak may not've been an accident at all, she's not sure who to trust. Someone wanted her dead, and the closer she gets to the truth, the closer she is to losing not only her heart, but her life. For real this time.

304 pages. 4,2 stars after 85 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Too Many Fairies: A Celtic Tale by * Margaret Read MacDonald - $1.99*

There was once an old woman who hated chores. "Work! Work! Work! How I hate it! Hate it! Hate it!" One day some fairies show up. They . . . clankety-clankety-clankety - clean all the dishes. Swishety-swishety-swishety -sweep the house. Flumpety-flumpety-flumpety - shake out the bedclothes. Clickety-clickety-clickety - work on all the knitting. But then there is nothing left to do. So, they tear everything apart and start again! Clankety-clankety-clankety, swishety-swishety-swishety . . . . The fairies are driving the old woman crazy! How will she get them to leave' Lively watercolor illustrations add to this Celtic retelling by master storyteller Margaret Read MacDonald. An author's note is also included.

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews. Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Psychological Thriller, a romance, a fantasy and a young teens fantasy ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Before I Go To Sleep: A Novel by * S. J. Watson - $2.99*

"Thebest debut novel I've ever read."-Tess Gerritsen,bestselling author of the Rizzoli & Isles series

"Anexceptional thriller. It left my nerves jangling for hours after I finished thelast page." -Dennis Lehane, New York Times bestselling author of Moonlight Mile

S. J. Watson makes his powerful debutwith this compelling, fast-paced psychological thriller,reminiscent of Shutter Island and Memento, in which an amnesiac who,following a mysterious accident, cannot remember her past or form newmemories, desperately tries to uncover the truth about who she is-and whoshe can trust.

515 pages. stars after reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Etiquette for the End of the World by * Jeanne Martinet - $1.99*

From the author of the widely-acclaimed The Art of Mingling comes a witty, inspirational romantic comedy about endings&#8230;and new beginnings RULE #1: DON'T PANIC-IT ONLY ATTRACTS SHARKS It's not the end of the world. That's what depressed, 39-year-old Tess Eliot has to remind herself after losing her newspaper column ("Tess Knows Best") and being dumped by her boyfriend for a younger woman (a feng shui expert' Really') But when the out-of-work Tess gets hired by a wacky cult (W.O.O.S.H.) to write an etiquette guide as part of the preparation for what the cult believes is imminent global catastrophe, she begins to ask herself: "Wait--could the world actually be coming to an end'" At first, Tess fakes her way through chapters like "Boundaries in the Bunker" and "Cannibalism: Yes or No'" Then she uncovers what appears to be a bona fide (if somewhat bizarre) secret plot for world destruction, and she embarks on a life-changing odyssey of her own-involving travel to far-off places, all-too-close encounters with touchy-feely survivalists and conspiracy theorists, and one handsome guy who seems way too perfect. Filled with wit and insight (including Tess Eliot's "Twelve Rules to Live and Die By"), Etiquette for the End of the World is fast-paced, laugh-out-loud fun, with surprisingly relevant life lessons along the way. "When the world comes to an end, I want Jeanne Martinet at my side, giving me dating protocol and telling me how to carry my weapons. �Etiquette for the End of the World is brilliant, page-turning fun." -- Debra Galant, author of Rattled and Cars from a Marriage "Jeanne Martinet has written a wise and witty novel, full of surprises and lovable characters. Perfect reading as the end of the world approaches." -- Richard Marek, author of Works of Genius and co-author of A Godsend "Warmhearted and deliciously sly...Read it, laugh out loud, and be prepared for anything!" -- Laura Moore, author of Trouble Me and In Your Eyes

278 pages. 4.6 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Apprentice Swordceror (The Blademage Saga) by * Chris Hollaway - $1.99*

Apprentice Swordceror, the first volume of the Blademage Saga, is a debut novel that tells the story of a young man trapped between the separate and incompatible worlds of Wizards and Warriors. The main character, Kevon, is easily identified with, possessing the raw talent we all wish we had, and the naiveté we hope we lack. His journey through betrayal, love, loss, and personal growth is accentuated by the friends and allies that he comes to surround himself with. The story will appeal to classic fantasy fans, while the different angles on magic and standard fantastical races will satisfy those who need something different than the usual fare.

240 pages. 4.2 stars after 70 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* My Fair Godmother by * Janette Rallison - $1.99*

After her boyfriend dumps her for her older sister, sophomore Savannah wishes she could find a true prince to take her to the prom. Enter Chrysanthemum Everstar: Savannah's gum-chewing, cell phone-carrying, high heel-wearing Fair Godmother. Despite a few wish-granting mishaps, Savannah's fairy-tale ending might not be as far off as she imagined.

319 pages. 4.5 stars after 86 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a contemporary novel which inspired a current movie, a vampire romance, a fantasy set in 14th century England and a teen paranormal novel...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Admission by * Jean Hanff Korelitz - $1.99*

"Admissions. Admission. Aren't there two sides to the word? And two opposing sides...It's what we let in, but it's also what we let out."

For years, 38-year-old Portia Nathan has avoided the past, hiding behind her busy (and sometimes punishing) career as an admissions officer and her dependable domestic life. Her reluctance to confront the truth is suddenly overwhelmed by the resurfacing of a life-altering decision, and Portia is faced with an extraordinary test. Just as thousands of the nation's brightest students await her decision regarding their academic admission, so too must Portia decide whether to make her own ultimate admission.

Admission is at once a fascinating look at the complex college admissions process and an emotional examination of what happens when the secrets of the past return and shake a woman's life to its core.

476 pages. 3.7 stars after 67 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Sunrise in a Garden of Love & Evil by * Barbara Monajem - $1.99*

Dark secrets abound in the town of Bayou Gavotte, Louisiana, from blackmail to fetish clubs to murder, and when blood-and-love starved vampire Ophelia Beliveau calls the police to scare away whoever is desecrating her garden, Detective Gideon O'Toole unearths more than he ever dreamed.

338 pages. 4.0 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Scourge by * Roberto Calas - $1.99*

God has forsaken this land. A mysterious plague descends upon 14th century England, ravaging the country and trapping the souls of the afflicted in eternal madness. The feudal hierarchy--and even the church itself-- slowly crumbles as the dead rise to feed and the living seek whatever shelter they can. The bishops of England call for calm and obedience, but one man isn't listening. Sir Edward of Bodiam has been separated from the woman he loves and nothing on heaven or earth can stop him from seeking her out. Edward and two of his knights travel through the swiftly changing landscape of England, a countryside now overrun by the minions of hell. The knights encounter madness, violence, and sorrow, but Edward fights his way ever deeper into the thickening darkness of unholy terror. Roberto Calas brings you along on a dark, historical tale full of love, death, and black humor. Follow Edward as he journeys to save his wife, his kingdom, and his very soul.

Episode List

This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials 
Episode 1: Released on November 13, 2012. 37 pages. 
Episode 2: Released on November 27, 2012. 38 pages. 
Episode 3: Released on December 11, 2012. 30 pages. 
Episode 4: Released on December 24, 2012. 40 pages. 
Episode 5: Released on January 8, 2013. 37 pages. 
Episode 6: Released on January 22, 2013. 37 pages. 
Episode 7: Released on February 5, 2013. 39 pages. 
Episode 8: Released on February 19, 2013 (Final Episode). 55 pages.

279 pages. 4.3 stars after 91 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Haunting Violet by * Alyxandra Harvey - $1.99*

Violet Willoughby doesn't believe in ghosts. But they believe in her. After spending years participating in her mother's elaborate ruse as a fraudulent medium, Violet is about as skeptical as they come in all matters supernatural. Now that she is being visited by a very persistent ghost, one who suffered a violent death, Violet can no longer ignore her unique ability. She must figure out what this ghost is trying to communicate, and quickly because the killer is still on the loose.

Afraid of ruining her chance to escape her mother's scheming through an advantageous marriage, Violet must keep her ability secret. The only person who can help her is Colin, a friend she's known since childhood, and whom she has grown to love. He understands the true Violet, but helping her on this path means they might never be together. Can Violet find a way to help this ghost without ruining her own chance at a future free of lies?

368 pages. 4.2 stars after 67 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a crime novel, a best-selling romance thriller, a classic by a sci-fi master and an intense teen novel ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Prophet by * Michael Koryta - $2.99*

Adam Austin hasn't spoken to his brother in years. When they were teenagers, their sister was abducted and murdered, and their devastated family never recovered. Now Adam keeps to himself, scraping by as a bail bondsman, working so close to the town's criminal fringes that he sometimes seems a part of them.

Kent Austin is the beloved coach of the local high school football team, a religious man and hero in the community. After years of near misses, Kent's team has a shot at the state championship, a welcome point of pride in a town that has had its share of hardships.

Just before playoffs begin, the town and the team are thrown into shock when horrifically, impossibly, another teenage girl is found murdered. As details emerge that connect the crime to the Austin brothers, the two must confront their buried rage and grief-and unite to stop a killer.

Michael Koryta, widely hailed as one of the most exciting young thriller authors at work today, has written his greatest novel ever-an emotionally harrowing, unstoppably suspenseful novel that Donald Ray Pollock has called "one of the sharpest and superbly plotted crime novels I've read in my life."

399 pages. 4.2 stars after 99 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Wait for You by * J. Lynn - $0.99*

# 1 NEW YORK TIMES and USA TODAY Bestselling book.

Some things are worth waiting for...

Traveling thousands of miles from home to enter college is the only way nineteen-year-old Avery Morgansten can escape what happened at the Halloween party five years ago--an event that forever changed her life. All she needs to do is make it to her classes on time, make sure the bracelet on her left wrist stays in place, not draw any attention to herself, and maybe--please God--make a few friends, because surely that would be a nice change of pace. The one thing she didn't need and never planned on was capturing the attention of the one guy who could shatter the precarious future she's building for herself.

Some things are worth experiencing...

Cameron Hamilton is six feet and three inches of swoon-worthy hotness, complete with a pair of striking blue eyes and a remarkable ability to make her want things she believed were irrevocably stolen from her. She knows she needs to stay away from him, but Cam is freaking everywhere, with his charm, his witty banter, and that damn dimple that's just so... so lickable. Getting involved with him is dangerous, but when ignoring the simmering tension that sparks whenever they are around each other becomes impossible, he brings out a side of her she never knew existed.

Some things should never be kept quiet...

But when Avery starts receiving threatening emails and phone calls forcing her to face a past she wants silenced, she's has no other choice but to acknowledge that someone is refusing to allow her to let go of that night when everything changed. When the devastating truth comes out, will she resurface this time with one less scar? And can Cam be there to help her or will he be dragged down with her?

And some things are worth fighting for...

331 pages. 4.5 stars after 681 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Timequake (Kurt Vonnegut series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Timequake (1997) exists in two conjoined versions ("Timequake One"/"Timequake Two") and in meta-fictional mode is a novel about a novel, composed in short, arbitrary chapters and using its large cast of characters and disoriented chronology to mimic the "timequake" which is its subject. Some cosmic upheaval has hurled the entire population a decade back where, in full consciousness (but helplessly entrapped) everyone's pitiable and embarrassing mistakes are helplessly enacted again. By this stage of his life--he was 72 the year the novel was published--Vonnegut was still wearing his luminescent bells and Harlequin's cape, but these had become dusty and the cape no longer fitted. Vonnegut's exasperation and sense of futility could no longer be concealed or shaped, and this novel is a laboratory of technique (deliberately) gone wrong, a study of breakdown. Vonnegut had never shown much hope in his work for human destiny or occupation; the naive optimism of Eliot Rosewater in God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater had in the damaged veteran Billy Pilgrim of Slaughterhouse-Five become a naive fantasy of escape to a sexual heaven. In the nihilism of Timequake, the only escape is re-enactment, but re-enactment has lost hope and force. This is no Groundhog Day in which Vonnegut traps his various refugees (many escaped from his earlier works) but a hell of lost possibility. The temporal timequake of the title is the actual spiritual fracture of the 20th century, and in his 73rd year Vonnegut envisions no hope, not even the hollow diversions of Slapstick. Vonnegut's imaginative journey, closely tracked by his work, is one of the most intriguing for any American writer of the twentieth century.

276 pages. 3.9 stars after 205 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

_NOTE: I have this book available to lend if anyone's interested._


*Kindle Daily Deal* Crossing by * Andrew Xia Fukuda - $1.99*

A loner in his all-white high school, Chinese-born Xing (pronounced "Shing") is a wallflower longing for acceptance. His isolation is intensified by his increasingly awkward and undeniable crush on his only friend, the beautiful and brilliant Naomi Lee. Xing's quiet adolescent existence is rattled when a series of disappearances rock his high school and fear ripples through the blue collar community in which he lives. Amidst the chaos surrounding him, only Xing, alone on the sidelines of life, takes notice of some peculiar sightings around town. He begins to investigate with the hope that if he can help put an end to the disappearances, he will finally win the acceptance for which he has longed. However, as Xing draws closer to unveiling the identity of the abductor, he senses a noose of suspicion tightening around his own neck. While Xing races to solve the mystery and clear his name, Crossing hurtles readers towards a chilling climax.

225 pages. 3.9 stars after 64 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

_NOTE: I have this book available to lend if anyone's interested._

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, Kindle Daily Deal....you tempt me so...I now have three new books in my to-be-read pile.... Today's Deals include the latest in a great mystery series, a historical romance, a historical paranormal steampunk fantasy and a great coming-of-age tale.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Started Early, Took My Dog: A Novel by * Kate Atkinson - $1.99*

Tracy Waterhouse leads a quiet, ordered life as a retired police detective-a life that takes a surprising turn when she encounters Kelly Cross, a habitual offender, dragging a young child through town. Both appear miserable and better off without each other-or so decides Tracy, in a snap decision that surprises herself as much as Kelly. Suddenly burdened with a small child, Tracy soon learns her parental inexperience is actually the least of her problems, as much larger ones loom for her and her young charge. Meanwhile, Jackson Brodie, the beloved detective of novels such as _Case Histories_, is embarking on a different sort of rescue-that of an abused dog. Dog in tow, Jackson is about to learn, along with Tracy, that no good deed goes unpunished.

An interview by Lee Child with Kate Atkinson is on the product page.

387 pages. 3.9 stars after 127 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.

The first three books in this series, priced at $6.64, $8.89 and $3.74 respectively, are shown in order below.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Lady Risks All by * Stephanie Laurens - $1.99*

"Laurens's books are always synonymous with sensuality and strong-willed heroes and heroines." -_Fresh Fiction_ The #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author of The _Capture of the Earl of Glencrae_, romance fiction superstar Stephanie Laurens has done it again with this passionate tale of an oh-so-proper lady and the dangerous man for whom she throws caution to the wind. _The Lady Risks All_ in this delightfully sexy and sensuous historical romance novel from the creator of the recklessly romantic Cynster family-Regency England's most irrepressible clan of sexy rogues and ladies-as well as the acclaimed Bastion Club books. The notorious Neville Roscoe, who lives boldly outside the bounds of proper society, is one of Laurens's most unforgettable heroes-and the story of his seduction of prim, straight-laced Miranda Clifford is filled with intrigue, danger, and passion that will thrill not only Stephanie Laurens fans, but devoted readers of Lisa Kleypas, Johanna Lindsey, and Mary Balogh as well.

703 pages. 4.2 stars after 83 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $15.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* God Save the Queen (The Immortal Empire) by * Kate Locke - $1.99*

Queen Victoria rules with an immortal fist.

The undead matriarch of a Britain where the Aristocracy is made up of werewolves and vampires, where goblins live underground and mothers know better than to let their children out after dark. A world where being nobility means being infected with the Plague (side-effects include undeath), Hysteria is the popular affliction of the day, and leeches are considered a delicacy. And a world where technology lives side by side with magic. The year is 2012. Xandra Vardan is a member of the elite Royal Guard, and it is her duty to protect the Aristocracy. But when her sister goes missing, Xandra will set out on a path that undermines everything she believed in and uncover a conspiracy that threatens to topple the empire. And she is the key-the prize in a very dangerous struggle.

360 pages. 4.3 stars after 55 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Unbreak My Heart by * Melissa Walker - $1.99*

You can't help who you fall in love with. It's a lesson Clementine Williams knows all too well. She's headed into the summer with a broken heart and zero social life. So even though her parents' plan to spend the summer (trapped) on their sailboat should make Clem break out in hives, she doesn't really mind the chance to float away for a while. Even if it means most of her social interaction will be with her nine-year-old sister. Then she meets James at one of their stops on the Great Loop-a classic sailing track in the US. He and his dad are sailing the same track and he's just the distraction Clem needs. But will he be able to break down Clem's walls and heal her broken heart? Told in alternating chapters that chronicle the year that broke Clem's heart and the summer that healed it, Unbreak My Heart is a wonderful dual love story from magazine writer/editor and rising star, Melissa Walker.

241 pages. 4.2 stars after 51 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I saw the Kate Atkinson in my email this morning. . . . . I tried the first two books of that series and it really just didn't do it for me.  Thought the first was only o.k. and gave the second one a shot because the first wasn't terrible.  But not my thing I guess.  I find them disjointed. . . . and just have no desired to read any more.  And I was really excited by them at first. 

But, hey -- if you like them the next in the series at a discount is a great thing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include contemporary fiction, romance, sci-fi and a fairy-tale.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Middlesteins: A Novel by * Jami Attenberg - $2.99*

For more than thirty years, Edie and Richard Middlestein shared a solid family life together in the suburbs of Chicago. But now things are splintering apart, for one reason, it seems: Edie's enormous girth. She's obsessed with food--thinking about it, eating it--and if she doesn't stop, she won't have much longer to live. When Richard abandons his wife, it is up to the next generation to take control. Robin, their schoolteacher daughter, is determined that her father pay for leaving Edie. Benny, an easy-going, pot-smoking family man, just wants to smooth things over. And Rachelle-- a whippet thin perfectionist-- is intent on saving her mother-in-law's life, but this task proves even bigger than planning her twin children's spectacular b'nai mitzvah party. Through it all, they wonder: do Edie's devastating choices rest on her shoulders alone, or are others at fault, too? With pitch-perfect prose, huge compassion, and sly humor, Jami Attenberg has given us an epic story of marriage, family, and obsession. _The Middlesteins_ explores the hopes and heartbreaks of new and old love, the yearnings of Midwestern America, and our devastating, fascinating preoccupation with food.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, October 2012

289 pages. 3.5 stars after 231 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Texas Hold Him by * Lisa Cooke - $1.99*

To save her family from ruin, a Southern belle appeals to a high-stakes gambler to teach her poker, but he's more interested in giving her lessons in love.

305 pages. 4.1 stars after 45 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $ if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Tales of Pirx the Pilot by * Stanislaw Lem - $1.99*

In Pilot Pirx, Lem has created an irresistibly likable character: an astronaut who gives the impression of still navigating by the seat of his pants-a bumbler but an inspired one. By investing Pirx with a range of human foibles, Lem offers a wonderful vision of the audacity, childlike curiosity, and intuition that can give humans the courage to confront outer space. Translated by Louis Iribarne. A Helen and Kurt Wolff Book

216 pages. 4.5 stars after 14 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Wide-Awake Princess by * E. D. Baker - $1.99*

In this stand-alone fairy tale, Princess Annie is the younger sister to Gwen, the princess destined to be Sleeping Beauty. When Gwennie pricks her finger and the whole castle falls asleep, only Annie is awake, and only Annie-blessed (or cursed?) with being impervious to magic-can venture out beyond the rose-covered hedge for help. She must find Gwen's true love to kiss her awake.

But who is her true love? The irritating Digby? The happy-go-lucky Prince Andreas, who is holding a contest to find his bride? The conniving Clarence, whose sinister motives couldn't possibly spell true love? Joined by one of her father's guards, Liam, who happened to be out of the castle when the sleeping spell struck, Annie travels through a fairy tale land populated with characters both familiar and new as she tries to fix her sister and her family . . . and perhaps even find a true love of her own.

270 pages. 4.8 stars after 45 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include non-fiction, romance, science-fiction and a paranormal teen book:


*Kindle Daily Deal* Monday Mornings: A Novel by * Sanjay Gupta - $2.99*

Every time surgeons operate, they're betting their skills are better than the brain tumor, the faulty heart valve, the fractured femur. Sometimes, they're wrong. At Chelsea General, surgeons answer for bad outcomes at the Morbidity and Mortality conference, known as M & M. This extraordinary peek behind the curtain into what is considered the most secretive meeting in all of medicine is the back drop for the entire book. Monday Mornings, by Dr. Sanjay Gupta, follows the lives of five surgeons at Chelsea General as they push the limits of their abilities and confront their personal and professional failings, often in front of their peers at M & M. It is on Monday mornings that reflection and introspection occurs, usually in private. It is Monday Mornings that provides a unique look at the real method in which surgeons learn - through their mistakes. It is Monday Mornings when, if you're lucky, you have a chance at redemption.

305 pages. 4.0 stars after 176 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* While He Was Away by * Karen Schreck - $1.99*

One year-he'll be gone for one year and then we'll be together again and everything will be back to the way it should be.

The day David left, I felt like my heart was breaking. Sure, any long-distance relationship is tough, but David was going to war-to fight, to protect, to put his life in danger. We can get through this, though. We'll talk, we'll email, we won't let anything come between us. I can be on army girlfriend for one year. But will my sweet, soulful, funny David be the same person when he comes home? Will I? And what if he doesn't come home at all...? "A tender and honest examination of love, longing, and loyalty in the face of modern war."-Laura Ruby, author of _Bad Apple_ "While He Was Away is a wonderful love story with writing that is skillful and true."-Amy Timberlake, author of _That Girl Lucy Moon_

257 pages. 4.0 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Amtrak Wars: First Family by * Patrick Tilley - $1.99*

After countless years of fighting - of pitting sophisticated technology against the primitive surface-dwelling people who seemed to possess supernatural powers - the Federation was still no nearer to ending the battle with the Mutes. But then a lone flier was hauled into one of its underground bunkers - a man whose very existence was a challenge to the all-pervading wisdom of the First Family. A man whose destiny would determine the future for both the Federation and the Mutes... This is the second book in a seven-book series. The first book and another in the series on Kindle, are shown below.

370 pages. 5.0 stars after 1 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

  ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Monster High: Ghoulfriends Forever by * Gitty Daneshvari - $1.99*

Ghoulfriends Forever is a brand-new Monster High series, introducing three new monster characters. As new students, the trio must navigate the bewildering array of cute monster boys, established cliques, and monster-rific subjects like Mad Science, G-ogre-phy, and Physical Deaducation. As if that weren't hard enough, something strange and sinister seems to be happening at the school. Popular girls like Frankie Stein and Cleo de Nile are acting weird-and all signs point to everyone's new favorite teacher, Miss Sylphia Flapper. Can the new GFFs expose the fave as a fraud, or will they succumb to peer pressure'

265 pages. 4.6 stars after 61 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include four Kindle singles at 99 cents each, a western Romance, an exciting debut sci-fi, and a teen fantasy that adults will like!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Nate in Venice (Kindle Single) by * Richard Russo - $0.99*

In this warm, bighearted novella, Pulitzer Prize winner Richard Russo ("Nobody's Fool," "Straight Man," "Empire Falls") transports his characters from the working-class East Coast of his novels to one of Europe's most romantic cities. In classic Russo fashion, however, he packs along their foibles and frailties. His latest foray into the messy beauty of the human heart, "Nate in Venice" is written with the same wry humor and ready generosity for which he's been so richly praised. After a tragic incident with a student, Nate, a professor at a small New England college, retires from teaching and from life. He ends his self-imposed exile with a tour-group trip to Venice in the company of his overbearing, mostly estranged brother. Nate is unsure he's equipped for the challenges of human contact, especially the fraternal kind. He tries to play along, keep up, mixing his antidepressants with expensive Chianti, but while navigating the labyrinthine streets of the ancient, sinking city, the past greets him around every corner, even in his dreams: There's the stricken face of the young woman whose life he may have ruined, and there's Julian, the older brother who has always derided and discounted him. Is Nate sunk? Is the trip, the chance to fall in love-in fact, his whole existence-merely water under the ponte? Maybe or maybe not. In Russo's world, the distance between disaster and salvation is razor thin, and a mensch can be a fool (and vice versa). Nate's Venetian high-wire act proves as surprising as a potboiler and as full of reversals as a romantic comedy. It's an emphatic tribute to all the pleasures and possibilities of the novella.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Award-winning novelist and screenwriter Richard Russo is the author of seven novels and two short-story collections. "Empire Falls" won the Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 2002. His most recent book is the memoir "Elsewhere." He lives with his wife in Portland, Maine.

PRAISE FOR RICHARD RUSSO "Russo is one of the best novelists around." -The New York Times "After the last sentence is read, the reader continues to see Russo's tender, messed-up people coming out of doorways, lurching through life. And keeps on seeing them because they are as real as we are." -Annie Proulx "What makes Richard Russo so admirable as a novelist is that his natural grace as a storyteller is matched by his compassion for his characters." -John Irving "Russo writes with a warm, vibrant humanity. &#8230; A stirring mix of poignancy, drama and comedy." -The Washington Post

92 pages. 3.8 stars after 41 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* This Time Forever by * Kathleen Eagle - $1.99*

RITA Award Winner for Best Single Title Contemporary Novel She'd helped convict him of a crime he didn't commit. Now she wants his help adopting the son he never knew he had. Seeking refuge in a world not her own, Susan Ellison follows her conscience to the reservation of the Lakota Sioux, hoping to heal the wounds of her ravaged heart. Sentenced to life in prison, former rodeo champion Cleve Black Horse seeks freedom and justice. Two lonely outcasts separated by culture, stubborn pride and prison bars, their destinies are joined by a shared duty to a helpless child - and by the blossoming of a bold and magnificent love that a cruel, intolerant society forbids. Bestselling author Kathleen Eagle retired from a seventeen-year teaching career on a North Dakota Indian reservation to become a full-time novelist. The Lakota Sioux heritage of her husband and their three children has inspired many of her stories. Among her honors, she has received a Career Achievement Award from Romantic Times, the Midwest Fiction Writer of the Year Award, and Romance Writers of America's prestigious RITA Award. Kathleen takes great pleasure in reading letters from readers who tell her that her books have tugged at their heartstrings, entertained, inspired, and even enlightened them. Visit her at www.KathleenEagle.com

404 pages. 4.8 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Marked Son (Keepers of Life) by * Shea Berkley - $0.99*

The first in the lyrical, exciting Keepers of Life trilogy by new talent Shea Berkley. Seventeen-year-old Dylan Kennedy always knew something was different about him. When Dylan sees a girl in white in the woods behind his grandparents' farm, he knows he's seen her before in his dreams. He's felt her fear and heard her insistence that only he can save her world from an evil lord who uses magic and fear to feed his greed for power.

400 pages. 4.2 stars after 5 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Seems: The Split Second by * John Hulme - $1.99*

Becker Drane may have the coolest job in The World, but he's struggling to keep up with his normal life outside of The Seems. He's so busy Fixing that his Me-2™ spends more time with his family than he does. And even though he's supposed to keep his life in The World and The Seems separate, he can't stop thinking about the girl he met during his Mission in Sleep. And the Missions aren't exactly getting easier. When a bomb explodes in the Department of Time, Becker is called in to take over for a more senior Fixer. But the bomb has created a path of destruction Becker could never have imagined. And if Becker can't Fix this Mission in Time, he might not have to worry about balancing life between The World and The Seems anymore. . . Look out for the other books in the Seems series: The Glitch in Sleep and The Lost Train of Thought!

336 pages. 4.0 stars after 35 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a [genre], a [genre], a [genre] and a [genre]...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Birdman by * Mo Hayder - $1.99*

Now in Grove Press paperback for the first time, Birdman showcases Hayder at her spine-tingling best as beloved series character Jack Caffery tracks down a terrifying serial killer.

In his first case as lead investigator with London's crack murder squad, Detective Inspector Jack Caffery is called on to investigate the murder of a young woman whose body has been discovered near the Millennium Dome in Greenwich, south-east London. Brutalized, mutilated beyond recognition, the victim is soon joined by four others discovered in the same area all female and all ritualistically murdered. And when the post-mortem examination reveals a gruesome signature connecting the victims, Caffery realizes exactly what he's dealing with a dangerous serial killer.

337 pages. 4.5 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Stroke of Magic by * Tracy Madison - $0.99*

When a young artist discovers she's about to become a single mother, the Gypsy magic of her ancestors paints a path to happiness and true love.

322 pages. 4.1 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Spinneret by * Timothy Zahn - $1.99*

A newly colonized planet holds many secrets in its seemingly barren depths. But will it lead to humanity's salvation, or its destruction?

Chasing a new frontier, humankind sends a manned starship into the universe and away from the overpopulated Earth in hopes of finding a new planet to colonize. But every Earthlike world they discover is already inhabited. As it turns out, the universe is a very crowded place. An alien council offers to lease the one remaining uninhabited world: Astra, a bleak and barren but serviceable planet. The new settlement, though, quickly experiences serious problems, from dying crops to the mysterious disappearance of anything and everything that is made of metal. And then Astra reveals a secret neither the aliens nor the human governments could ever have imagined.

352 pages. 4.1 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Trucks: Whizz! Zoom! Rumble! by * Patricia Hubbell - $*

Fast trucks, slow trucks, old trucks and new. For children who are fascinated by machines of transport, any sort of truck will do! Illustrated with mixed media collages, this simple rhyming story pays homage to every shape, size, and color of truck, while delighting in the jobs they perform and the ease with which they work.

Note that this book only works on the Fire devices, the Cloud Reader and the iPad.

32 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals includes 6 Stephenie Meyer novels, a Romance, a Science Fiction classic and a tween novel...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Host: A Novel by * Stephenie Meyer - $1.99*

Now available as a special edition eBook: New Bonus Chapter and Reading Group Guide, including Stephenie Meyer's Annotated Playlist for the book with linking to and back from text. Melanie Stryder refuses to fade away. The earth has been invaded by a species that take over the minds of human hosts while leaving their bodies intact. Wanderer, the invading "soul" who has been given Melanie's body, didn't expect to find its former tenant refusing to relinquish possession of her mind. As Melanie fills Wanderer's thoughts with visions of Jared, a human who still lives in hiding, Wanderer begins to yearn for a man she's never met. Reluctant allies, Wanderer and Melanie set off to search for the man they both love. Featuring one of the most unusual love triangles in literature, THE HOST is a riveting and unforgettable novel about the persistence of love and the essence of what it means to be human.
Amazon Best of the Month, May 2008: Stephenie Meyer, creator of the phenomenal teen-vamp Twilight series, takes paranormal romance into alien territory in her first adult novel. Those wary of sci-fi or teen angst will be pleasantly surprised by this mature and imaginative thriller, propelled by equal parts action and emotion. A species of altruistic parasites has peacefully assumed control of the minds and bodies of most humans, but feisty Melanie Stryder won't surrender her mind to the alien soul called Wanderer. Overwhelmed by Melanie's memories of fellow resistor Jared, Wanderer yields to her body's longing and sets off into the desert to find him. Likely the first love triangle involving just two bodies, it's unabashedly romantic, and the characters (human and alien) genuinely endearing. Readers intrigued by this familiar-yet-alien world will gleefully note that the story's end leaves the door open for a sequel--or another series. --Mari Malcolm

625 pages. 4.3 stars after 3213 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.

    ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Charm! by * Kendall Hart - $1.99*

Avery Wilkins is in her prime. She's 30 years old, living in Manhattan, beautiful, smart, and the head of her own cosmetics company, Flair. But her enviable exterior hides deep heartache and painful secrets. Determined to launch a successful perfume, and hopeful that her relationship with handsome and supportive Marcus is getting serious, Avery is chasing her dreams--and running from her traumatic past. Just when things seem to be on an even keel, Avery is hit with a succession of shocking setbacks, surprises, and betrayals: A drug-addicted colleague who threatens the future of Flair, one boyfriend who is incapable of fidelity, another who may have committed a terrible crime, a long-lost sister who isn't quite who she seems, and most disturbing of all, the sudden appearance of a woman claiming to be Avery's birth mother. Avery is forced to question the loyalty of friends, lovers, and colleagues, and even her own beliefs about where she came from and who she is. Through it all, she draws on her ambition, grit, and cunning to outsmart her enemies, keep her company afloat, and protect herself from emotional meltdown. But when her archenemy resorts to kidnapping, has Avery finally met her match Dramatic, sexy, and fun, Charm! is a wickedly entertaining roman a clef by All My Children favorite Kendall Hart. Brimming with scandal, romance, backstabbing, and unpredictable twists, it is every bit as shocking and captivating as the character who wrote it.

288 pages. 4.1 stars after 30 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Player Piano (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Player Piano (1952), Vonnegut's first novel, embeds and foreshadows themes which are to be parsed and dramatized by academians for centuries to come. His future society--a marginal extrapolation, Vonnegut wrote, of the situation he observed as an employee of General Electric in which machines were replacing people increasingly and without any regard for their fate--is mechanistic and cruel, indifferent to human consequence, almost in a state of merriment as human wreckage accumulates. Paul Proteus, the novel's protagonist, is an engineer at Ilium Works and first observes with horror and then struggles to reverse the displacement of human labor by machines. Ilium Works and Paul's struggles are a deliberately cartoon version of labor's historic and escalating struggle to give dignity and purpose to workers. The novel embodies all of Vonenegut's concerns and what he takes to be the great dilemma of the technologically overpowered century: the spiritual needs of the population in no way serve the economies of technology and post-technology. Vonnegut overlies this grotesque comedy over tragedy, disguising his novel in the trappings of goofiness. Not published--at Vonnegut's insistence--as science fiction, the novel was nonetheless recognized and praised by the science fiction community which understood it far better than a more general readership, a dilemma which Vonnegut resentfully faced throughout his career. Bernard Wolfe's dystopian Limbo and Player Pianowere published in the same year to roughly similar receptions; two "outsiders" had apotheosized technophobia as forcefully as any writer within the field. Throughout his career, Vonnegut was forced to struggle with his ambivalence about science fiction and his own equivocal relationship with its readers. ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made. ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

320 pages. 4.1 stars after 103 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wings: A Fairy Tale by * E. D. Baker - $1.99*

Tamisin has always been a little weird. Her freckles actually look more like sparkles and occasionally, she likes to dance under the full moon. Then one day, wings sprout from her back, and Tamisin learns that her parents adopted her from fairyland. Inspired by A Midsummer Night's Dream, this fairy tale will delight fans of The Tales of the Frog Princess and new readers alike.

336 pages. 4.2 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a historical romance, a golden age sci-fi classic and a children's classic by Ian Fleming.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Deadly Farce by * Jennifer McAndrews - $1.99*

When Hollywood heavyweight Shepard Brown fears someone is trying to kill him, he asks newly licensed private investigator Lorraine Keys to keep him safe. Friends with Shepard since elementary school, Lorraine knows he can be more than a little melodramatic. Though she agrees to meet him on location in Atlantic City, New Jersey, to review the situation, the last thing she expects is to find truth in his claims. After all, a poisoned pizza' But after getting caught in the center of yet another attempt on Shepard's life, Lorraine is forced to admit he's right about the danger - and determined to find a way to protect him while searching for the culprit. With her meddling friend Barb along for the ride and her boss anxiously tracking her every move, Lorraine must juggle the chaos of a film set, the lure of the casinos, the mutual attraction of a hunky co-star, and a minefield of Shepard's ex-girlfriends all while keeping Shepard safe and uncovering the identity of the killer &#8230; before she becomes the next target.

208 pages. 4.6 stars after 10 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Lady Is a Vamp: An Argeneau Novel (The Argeneau Family) by * Lynsay Sands - $0.99*

"Lynsay Sands writes books that keep readers coming back for more." -Katie MacAlister, _USA Today_ Bestselling Author "Take a bite into a fresh, fun vampire comedy ... read Lynsay Sands!" -Carly Phillips, _New York Times_ Bestselling Author The Argeneau's are hungry for love-and Lynsay Sands's bestselling paranormal romance series starring the enormously popular vampire family is hotter than ever! In this _New York Times_ and _USA Today_ bestselling author's spicy-sweet sixteenth Argeneau novel, the lady is a gorgeous vampire enchantress who finds herself kidnapped by one desperate-and devastatingly handsome-man. _The Lady is a Vamp_ is Lynsay at her best-and fans of the hit HBO series _True Blood_, as well as the Charlaine Harris Sookie Stackhouse novels it's based on, will eagerly drink in every tasty drop of this sexy, suspenseful paranormal winner.

369 pages. 4.5 stars after 116 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Marching Morons (The Galaxy Project) by * C. M. Kornbluth - $0.99*

About the Story: Published more than 60 years ago, this dark and prescient story of a future devolved to idiocy remains one of the most frightening visions to have emerged from the science fiction of that decade. Envisioning a future United States overwhelmed by a citizenry of low IQ (a consequence of the overbreeding of the stupid) Kornbluth was in fact writing of an observed present. The steady, inexorable descent of human intelligence obsessed Kornbluth, was one of his major themes and reached its truest statement in this novelette. The secret masters of Kornbluth's future are a small population of the intelligent who in subterranean fashion run the country but the "marching morons" overwhelm them and they summon a cynical entrepreneur from the past to help them deal with the dilemma. Weak on technology (a time machine is employed scoop the entrepreneur into their present) the novelette is deadly accurate in its portrait of a society sunk in stupid television, ornate, worthless automobiles and catchphrases which substitute for thought. The denouement is absolutely uncompromising and its utter bleakness is refractory not of a speculative future (which it may well be) but a present which Kornbluth found omnipresent and unbearable. In terms of social statement and extrapolation THE MARCHING MORONS stands with Orwell's 1984 or Forster's THE MACHINE STOPS as shattering anatomization of an inevitable future. About the Author: Cyril Kornbluth (1924-195 was the youngest and perhaps the most brilliant of that great group of satirists (Frederik Pohl, Robert Sheckley, Damon Knight, William Tenn) whom Horace Gold drafted to become the characteristic voice of his magazine. Kornbluth was a child prodigy (writing at 16 stories which became classics of the field) and auto-didact, first-generation fan and newspaperman (a Chicago-based wire service) whose heart and health were wrecked by active combat duty at the Battle of the Bulge and other venues; after the war he became a fully committed science fiction writer who moved from journalism in Chicago to a career in the New York area. In collaboration with Frederik Pohl he wrote THE SPACE MERCHANTS (1952) for GALAXY which became the classic satirical novel of advertising and GLADIATOR-AT-LAW which brought the same satirical force to the housing industry. There were several other novels, science fiction and mainstream, written with Pohl, two with Judith Merril and several (TAKEOFF, NOT THIS AUGUST) written alone. He struggled for years with health, economic and familial obligations (he was married to a sculptress and had two young sons) and died suddenly on a train platform, sprinting for a New York bound train in March 1958. A recent (2009) biography by Mark Rich gives much detail about his painful life and brilliant career. About The Galaxy Project: Horace Gold led GALAXY magazine from its first issue dated October 1950 to science fiction's most admired, widely circulated and influential magazine throughout its initial decade. Its legendary importance came from publication of full length novels, novellas and novelettes. GALAXY published nearly every giant in the science fiction field. The Galaxy Project is a selection of the best of GALAXY with new forewords by some of today's best science fiction writers. The initial selections in alphabetical order include work by Ray Bradbury, Frederic Brown, Lester del Rey, Robert A. Heinlein, Damon Knight, C. M. Kornbluth, Walter M. Miller, Jr., Frederik Pohl, Robert Sheckley, Robert Silverberg, William Tenn (Phillip Klass) and Kurt Vonnegut with new Forewords by Paul di Filippo, David Drake, John Lutz, Barry Malzberg and Robert Silverberg. The Galaxy Project is committed to publishing new work in the spirit GALAXY magazine and its founding editor Horace Gold.

158 pages. 3.9 stars after 8 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Chitty Chitty Bang Bang by * Ian Fleming - $*

Ian Fleming's beloved original text - newly illustrated by Joe Berger! "Crackpot" is what everybody calls the Pott family. So when they go to buy a new car and come back with a wreck, nobody is surprised. Except for the Potts themselves. First, the car has a name. And she tells them what it is. Then they find out that she can fly. And swim. . . . Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is a car on a mission to stop a criminal gang in its tracks - and she is taking the Potts with her! Jump into the world's most loved magical car for her first adventure.

160 pages. 4.6 stars after 7 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.49 if you purchase this book.

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include mystery, romance, witches and an April Fool's kids' book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Chasing Rainbows: A Novel by * Kathleen Long - $1.99*

Includes Reader's Guide for book club discussions. Chocolate. Tattered robe. Wedding video. Wine. Things aren't looking so good for Bernadette Murphy. With the breakup of her marriage, the sudden death of her father, and the announcement of her best friend's pregnancy, Bernadette finds herself careening toward rock bottom. So why stop short' She quits her job, gets herself banned-for life-from the mall, and goes on a late-night-infomercial spending spree. To top it all off, her dog gets kicked out of obedience school-again. Just when she thinks there's nothing left for the universe to throw at her, she discovers the one thing she needs the most: a reminder of her father's love. In the book of cryptograms he left behind, Bernie's father helps guide her through the pain that's consuming her. With each solved puzzle, her father's encoded lessons give Bernie the courage to face life head-on. And as her father always said, "In life, you either choose to sing a rainbow, or you don't." For Bernie, the singing is about to begin.

277 pages. 4.2 stars after 234 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Hidden Secrets by * Carolyn Brown - $*

Kim Brewster's ill-fated marriage was annulled so quickly that she thought she could keep the whole thing a secret&#8230;until she found out she was pregnant. But before her confession can blow a hole in the seemingly perfect lives of the Brewster women, her great-grandmother, Hannah, drops a bomb of her own. She's selling her hotel and moving to a farm in Oklahoma-and all the Brewsters are coming with her. Kim is sure her grandmother, Karen, and mother, Sue, won't go along with the plan, but Hannah can be very convincing. Soon the women are working the farm, selling their wares from a roadside stand, and finally feeling like a family. And as the Brewster women's lives take shape in ways they never expected, Kim may have found another shot at love. Luke thought he'd washed his hands of women, but when he stops by the vegetable stand and meets Kim, he's instantly smitten. To find love, though, they'll both have to dig past their hidden secrets.

257 pages. 4.5 stars after 22 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* To Have and To Code (A Witch Central Romance) by *KB's own Debora Geary - $1.99*

From the #1 Kindle bestselling author of _A Modern Witch_, comes modern romance with a touch of magic.

Nell Sullivan is fiery, easily distracted by cookies, and doomed to wear the peach monstrosity at her best friend's wedding. And she's a witch. Daniel Walker is a former baseball player turned bored hacker looking for a challenge. Hacking Nell's online gaming world is going to get him a lot more than he bargained for. A prophecy says they will make babies together - but when it comes to the love life of a modern witch and a hacker, prophecy might not get a vote.

365 pages. 4.8 stars after 231 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Barnyard Fun by * Maureen Wright - $1.99*

When Sheep found out it was April One, he said, "It's time to have some fun"! Sheep set his alarm an hour ahead. It woke up Rooster in his bed. Sheep plays April Fool's jokes on Rooster, Dog, Pig and Cow. Then Horse decides to play a trick on Sheep-and the farm animals have the biggest laugh of all!

20 pages. 4.7 stars after 11 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a classic about the natural world, a romance, sci-fi by a master and a charming kid's picture book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Desert Solitaire (Edward Abbey Series ) by * Edward Abbey - $1.99*

I was excited to see this one, Edward Abbey is a great nature writer!

First published in 1968, Desert Solitaire is one of Edward Abbey's most critically acclaimed works and marks his first foray into the world of nonfiction writing. Written while Abbey was working as a ranger at Arches National Park outside of Moab, Utah, Desert Solitaire is a rare view of one man's quest to experience nature in its purest form. Through prose that is by turns passionate and poetic, Abbey reflects on the condition of our remaining wilderness and the future of a civilization that cannot reconcile itself to living in the natural world as well as his own internal struggle with morality. As the world continues its rapid development, Abbey's cry to maintain the natural beauty of the West remains just as relevant today as when this book was written.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Edward Abbey was born in Home, Pennsylvania in 1927. In 1944, at the age of 17, Abbey set out to explore the American Southwest, bumming around the country by hitchhiking and hopping freight trains. It was during this time that Abbey developed a love of the desert, which would shape his life and his art for the next forty years. After a brief stint in the military, Abbey completed his education at the University of New Mexico and later, at the University of Edinburgh. He took employment as a park ranger and fire lookout at several different National Parks throughout his life, experiences from which he drew for his many books. Abbey died at his home in Oracle, Arizona in 1989.

With language as colorful as a Canyonlands sunset and a perspective as pointed as a prickly pear, Cactus Ed captures the heat, mystery, and surprising bounty of desert life. Desert Solitaire is a meditation on the stark landscapes of the red-rock West, a passionate vote for wilderness, and a howling lament for the commercialization of the American outback.

354 pages. 4.6 stars after 192 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Promise Me A Rainbow by * Cheryl Reavis - $1.99*

" . . . a delicately crafted, eminently satisfying romantic fiction. Reavis works magic . . . " - Publishers WeeklyTwo lonely people, scarred by betrayal and tragedy, believe that love is lost to them forever&#8230eserted by her husband because she couldn't have children, Catherine Holben has thrown herself into her job counseling pregnant teens. Catherine is still recovering from the pain of her divorce, but her life is changed forever when she makes a purchase in a quaint curio shop. She meets handsome, hardworking Joe D'Amaro, a widower and father of three, and his daughter, Fritz. But Joe needs help with Fritz, a seven-year-old dynamo. She's a precocious but headstrong little girl who's impossible to resist., and he is too proud to admit it.Joe and Catherine are cautious about making a commitment to each other. They both know the joy and heartache of falling in love, but are they willing to risk being together despite their misgivings? Neither can ignore the love that quickly blossoms between them. Maybe they can have a wonderful life together . . . if only Joe's still-grieving older daughter, Della, will accept a new woman in her father's life. True love versus reality. Can Catherine handle his ready-made family? Or is there more in store for her than she thinks'A four-time RITA winner and a three-time RITA finalist, Cheryl Reavis is the author of acclaimed romance novels including A Crime of the Heart, which was condensed in Good Housekeeping magazine.

274 pages. 4.4 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Snuff (Discworld) by * Terry Pratchett - $1.99*

"Pratchett . . . has a satirist's instinct for the absurd and a cartoonist's eye for the telling detail." -_Daily Telegraph_ (London) "The purely funniest English writer since Wodehouse." -_Washington Post Book World_ Sam Vimes, watch commander of Ankh-Morpork, is at long last taking a much-needed (and well deserved) vacation. But, of course, this is Discworld, where nothing goes as planned-and before Vimes can even change his cardboard-soled boots for vacationer's slippers, the gruff watch commander soon finds himself enmeshed in a fresh fiasco fraught with magic, cunning, daring, and (for the reader more than for poor Vimes) endless hilarity. Did he really expect time off? As Vimes himself says in _Feet of Clay_, "there's some magical creature called 'overtime,' only no one's even seen its footprints." Following the _New York Times_ bestselling _Unseen Academichals_, Terry Pratchett delivers an enthralling new tale from a place of insuperable adventure: Discworld. Discworld is a registered trademark.

An interview with the author can be found on the product page.

423 pages. 4.1 stars after 281 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Spring Is Here by * Taro Gomi - $0.99*

A winsome calf provides the backdrop--literally--for this charming story. With each turn of the page, the young animal is imaginatively transformed to reflect some activity of the four seasons: snow melting, seedlings springing up, harvest, all the way to the snow melting again and revealing that--the calf has grown. The story line follows the cycle of the seasons from one spring to the next, and its spare, fluid text--wedded to the vigorous graphics--vividly conveys the underlying themes of renewal and growth. The colors are joyful and fresh, and the artist's playful approach to perspective makes this a lovely picture book. Plus, this is a fixed- format version of the book, which looks nearly identical to the print version.
"Spring is here. / The snow melts. / The earth is fresh. / The grass sprouts." Taro Gomi's picture book about the change of seasons couldn't be simpler. The first spread shows a white calf against a hot-pink background. "Spring is here," it says. In the next spread "the snow melts." And indeed, the once snow-white calf is now spotted black and white! Gomi walks toddlers through harvest, more snowfall, and comes full-circle back to spring, only this time "the calf has grown." Publishers Weekly calls Spring Is Here "the perfect picture book," and now, in its latest ultra-sturdy board-book incarnation, it may last a few more seasons! (Baby to preschool) --Karin Snelson

Note that this book is available only for the Kindle Cloud Reader, the Kindle Fire and the iPad.

33 pages. 4.8 stars after 13 reviews. Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Daily Deals include a classic about the natural world, a romance, sci-fi by a master and a charming kid's picture book!
> ...


While "Snuff" is not one of Pratchett's best, IMO, at $1.99 it's a no-brainer if you're into satire, social commentary, and fantasy (and parodies of fantasies). It's more or less a rehash of themes from prior books in the Sam Vimes / City Watch story arc, so nothing dramatically new; but perhaps a good entree to the series for those who have not yet sampled The Discworld?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Charles, I was pondering whether to get it.  The Edward Abbey was equally a no-brainer for me.  So, there goes another $1.99!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a classic of the Great Depression, a Stephanie Bond boxed set, sci-fi by a master and a great tween book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Tobacco Road by * Erskine Caldwell - $1.99*

Caldwell's bestselling, controversial classic: the story of a Southern sharecropper family ground down by the devastation of the Great Depression

Even before the Great Depression struck, Jeeter Lester and his family were desperately poor sharecroppers. But when hard times begin to affect the families that once helped support them, the Lesters slip completely into the abyss. Rather than hold on to each other for support, Jeeter, his wife Ada, and their twelve children are overcome by the fractured and violent society around them.

Banned and burned when first released in 1932, Tobacco Road is a brutal examination of poverty's dehumanizing influence by one of America's great masters of political fiction.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Erskine Caldwell including rare photos and never-before-seen documents courtesy of the Dartmouth College Library.

187 pages. 3.9 stars after 70 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Love Can Be Murder (boxed set of humorous mysteries) by * Stephanie Bond - $1.99*

LOVE CAN BE MURDER is a delightfully deadly collection of 4 humorous romantic mysteries!

"True-to-life, romantic and witty, as we've come to expect from Ms. Bond." --The Best Reviews

FOUR stories--three full-length books plus a bonus short story to keep you entertained for hours!

PARTY CRASHERS--No invitation, no alibi...

IN DEEP VOODOO--A woman stabs a voodoo doll of her ex and he winds up dead!

GOT YOUR NUMBER--You can run, but your past will eventually catch up with you...

"BUMP IN THE NIGHT"--A woman finds a man dead on her couch!

LOVE CAN BE MURDER would make a great gift for a mystery lover...or treat yourself!

Note: When buying electronic books, there's always a very small chance the digital file will be corrupted during the download process depending on the integrity of your Internet connection and the speed of your device.

That chance increases slightly when the file is large, such as with a boxed set of books.

In the rare event that you do find your book file is garbled/corrupted, simply contact Amazon customer service to arrange for another download of the book free of charge!

923 pages. 4.3 stars after 81 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Against the Fall of Night (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: Vanamonde) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

Living in the 10-billion-year-old city of Diaspar, Alvin is the last child born of humanity. He is intensely curious about the outside world. According to the oldest histories kept by the city fathers, however, there is no outside world-it was destroyed by the Invaders millions of years ago. One day, Alvin finds a rock with an inscription seemingly meant for him: "There is a better way. Give my greetings to the Keeper of the Records. Alaine of Lyndar." This cryptic message takes Alvin on a quest to discover humanity's true past-and its future. Originally published in the November 1948 issue of Startling Stories, Against the Fall of Night is a rich and intensely poetic vision of a distant future that's sure to delight fans of Clarke and science fiction as a genre.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

130 pages. 4.4 stars after 22 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Candymakers by * Wendy Mass - $1.99*

Four children have been chosen to compete in a national competition to find the tastiest confection in the country. Who will invent a candy more delicious than the Oozing Crunchorama or the Neon Lightning Chew? Logan, the Candymaker's son, who can detect the color of chocolate by touch alone? Miles, the boy who is allergic to merry-go-rounds and the color pink' Daisy, the cheerful girl who can lift a fifty-pound lump of taffy like it's a feather? Or Philip, the suit-and-tie wearing boy who's always scribbling in a secret notebook? This sweet, charming, and cleverly crafted story, told from each contestant's perspective, is filled with mystery, friendship, and juicy revelations.

446 pages. 4.8 stars after 114 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Okay, the blurb for Against the Fall of Night confused me, because it seems like the blurb of a Clarke book I just finished, The City and The Stars.  Turns out City is a RE-WRITE of Against.  Clarke had intended City to replace Against, but both are still popular.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include one for aviation history buffs, a romance, a fantasy and a zombie book for grades 2-4


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Flight of the Century: Charles Lindbergh and the Rise of American Aviation (Pivotal Moments in American History) by * Thomas Kessner - $1.99*

In late May 1927 an inexperienced and unassuming 25-year-old Air Mail pilot from rural Minnesota stunned the world by making the first non-stop transatlantic flight. A spectacular feat of individual daring and collective technological accomplishment, Charles Lindbergh's flight from New York to Paris ushered in America's age of commercial aviation. 
In The Flight of the Century, Thomas Kessner takes a fresh look at one of America's greatest moments, explaining how what was essentially a publicity stunt became a turning point in history. He vividly recreates the flight itself and the euphoric reaction to it on both sides of the Atlantic, and argues that Lindbergh's amazing feat occurred just when the world--still struggling with the disillusionment of WWI--desperately needed a hero to restore a sense of optimism and innocence. Kessner also shows how new forms of mass media made Lindbergh into the most famous international celebrity of his time, casting him in the role of a humble yet dashing American hero of rural origins and traditional values. Much has been made of Lindbergh's personal integrity and his refusal to cash in on his fame. But Kessner reveals that Lindbergh was closely allied with, and managed by, a group of powerful businessmen--Harry Guggenheim, Dwight Morrow, and Henry Breckenridge chief among them--who sought to exploit aviation for mass transport and massive profits. Their efforts paid off as commercial air traffic soared from 6,000 passengers in 1926 to 173,000 passengers in 1929. Kessner's book is the first to fully explore Lindbergh's central role in promoting the airline industry--the rise of which has influenced everything from where we live to how we wage war and do business. 
The Flight of the Century sheds new light on one of America's fascinatingly enigmatic heroes and most transformative moments.

336 pages. 4.3 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Everything but a Dog by * Holly Jacobs - $1.99*

Wannabe matchmaker Nana Vancy has donned her Cupid wings once again-this time for Dr. Della McGraw, the distant cousin of her pal Annabelle. Together with her partners in crime, Annabelle and Isabel, she concocts a clever plan to find Della her knight in shining armor. Their first stop' The local dog shelter. When Jonah McIntosh rescues three old ladies and their narcoleptic dog, it's just the topper for his lousy day. But things start looking up when he finds himself in the company of the lovely veterinarian Della. There's just one teensy problem: he's allergic to dogs. But Nana's convinced a happily ever after is in the cards. Can she work her magic once more-or is this one romance that's doomed before it's even begun' Everything But... Series in order:

1. Everything But a Groom
2. Everything But a Bride
3. Everything But a Wedding
4. Everything But a Christmas Eve
5. Everything But a Mother
6. Everything But a Dog

138 pages. 4.3 stars after 29 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

    ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Cold Magic (The Spiritwalker Trilogy) by * Kate Elliott - $1.99*

The Wild Hunt is stirring - and the dragons are finally waking from their long sleep... Cat Barahal was the only survivor of the flood that took her parents. Raised by her extended family, she and her cousin, Bee, are unaware of the dangers that threaten them both. Though they are in beginning of the Industrial Age, magic - and the power of the Cold Mages - still hold sway. Now, betrayed by her family and forced to marry a powerful Cold Mage, Cat will be drawn into a labyrinth of politics. There she will learn the full ruthlessness of the rule of the Cold Mages. What do the Cold Mages want from her' And who will help Cat in her struggle against them'

614 pages. 4.2 stars after 40 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Stink and the Midnight Zombie Walk by * Megan McDonald - $0.99*

Reading is UNdead - and everyone has zombies on the brain - as Stink's school and a local bookstore cook up a frightfully fun Main Street event.

160 pages. 4.8 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a crime thriller, a popular romance series, a sci-fi classic and a teen sci-fi novel!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Deadly Recall by * Donnell Ann Bell - $1.99*

A terrifying memory is locked deep inside her. A killer wants to keep it that way. As a nine-year-old child, Eden Moran witnessed the murder of her beloved teacher, Sister Beatrice. Her mind blocked the horrifying memory, and now, seventeen years later, Eden still can't recall what she saw that fateful day at Albuquerque's St. Patrick's Church. The nun's remains have been unearthed at a local construction site, and Albuquerque police detective, Kevin Dancer, starts pressuring Eden to search the shadows of her terror for clues. Eden insists she didn't see the killer that day. She can't even remember knowing Sister Beatrice. Regardless, Detective Dancer refuses to give up on her. He's not only hell-bent on solving the crime, he's falling in love with her. If her memories resurface, she'll be in danger, and he wants to protect her. The killer seems determined that she'll take the memory to an early grave. Donnell Ann Bell is the recipient of numerous awards for her fiction writing and the co-owner of Crimescenewriters, a Yahoo group for mystery/suspense writers, which is 2,000 members strong. Donnell was raised in New Mexico's Land of Enchantment and today calls Colorado home. www.donnellannbell.com

256 pages. 4.8 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Risky Shot (Bluegrass Series) by * Kathleen Brooks - $0.99*

Danielle De Luca, an ex-beauty queen who is not at all what she seems, leaves the streets of New York after tracking the criminals out to destroy her. She travels to Keeneston, Kentucky to make her final stand by the side of her best friend, McKenna Mason. While in Keeneston, Danielle meets the quiet and mysterious Mohtadi Ali Rahman, a modern day Prince. Can Mo protect Dani from the group of powerful men in New York? Or will Dani save the Prince from his rigid, loveless destiny? This is the second book in the Bluegrass Series.

197 pages. 4.7 stars after 163 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The first book in the series is available for free, and the third is $2.99. So, you can get all three books for $4.00!

 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Shrinking Man (RosettaBooks into Film) by * Richard Matheson - $1.99*

In Matheson's legendary tale, family man Scott Carey finds himself shrinking, slowly, day-by-day, inch-by-inch. While on vacation, he gets exposed to a radioactive cloud, the cause of this bizarre event. Scott once had an everyday existence as a husband and father, but now his shrinking shows no end in sight. He becomes a national spectacle, something worthy of newspaper headlines. As Carey shrinks smaller and smaller, his family become more and more unreachable giants, and the family cat becomes a predatory menace. In this world of disproportion, which grows more and more perilous with each passing day, Scott struggles to survive. He is pushed to the very limits of fear and existence. As the story continues, Carey meets up with some circus performers and attempts to rebuild some semblance of a life. But since his shrinking never stops, all ideas of normal fade, and the threats never stop growing. In 1958, The Shrinking Man won the Hugo award for that year's best science fiction or fantasy dramatic presentation. It was also adapted into the film The Incredible Shrinking Man.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Richard Burton Matheson (born February 20th, 1926) is an American author and screenwriter working primarily in the fantasy, horror, and science fiction genres. Between 1950 and 1971, Matheson produced dozens of stories, frequently combining elements from different genres and making important contributions to the further development of modern horror. Matheson wrote fourteen episodes for the American television series The Twilight Zone, including the famous "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet." Notably, Steven Spielberg's first full length film (made for television) was based on the story Duel, for which Matheson also wrote the screenplay. Matheson's first novel, Someone is Bleeding, was published in 1953. His thirty novels since then include The Shrinking Man (filmed as The Incredible Shrinking Man, again adapted from Matheson's own screenplay), and the novel I Am Legend (made into film as The Last Man on Earth, 1964; The Omega Man, 1971; and I Am Legend, 2007). A new film based on Matheson's story "Steel," entitled Real Steel, is a major motion picture that was released in October 2011. His most recent novel, Other Kingdoms, appeared in March 2011.

ABOUT THE SERIES From classic book to classic film, RosettaBooks has gathered some of most memorable books into film available. The selection is broad ranging and far reaching, with books from classic genre to cult classic to science fiction and horror and a blend of the two creating whole new genres like Richard Matheson's The Shrinking Man. Classic works from Vonnegut, one of the greatest writers of the twentieth century, meet with E.M. Forster's A Passage to India. Whether the work is centered in the here and now, in the past, or in some distant and almost unimaginable future, each work is lasting and memorable and award-winning.

4.5 stars after 57 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Michael Vey: The Prisoner of Cell 25 by * Richard Paul Evans - $1.99*

The start of an action-packed teen series from #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Richard Paul Evans. To everyone at Meridian High School, fourteen-year-old Michael Vey is nothing special, just the kid who has Tourette's syndrome. But in truth, Michael is extremely special-he has electric powers. Michael thinks he is unique until he discovers that a cheerleader named Taylor has the same mysterious powers. With the help of Michael's friend, Ostin, the three of them set out to discover how Michael and Taylor ended up with their abilities, and their investigation soon brings them to the attention of a powerful group who wants to control the electric teens-and through them, the world. #1 New York Times bestselling author Richard Paul Evans introduces a character whose risk-filled exploration marks the beginning of a riveting new series. With only his powers, his wits, and his friends to protect him, Michael will need all his strength to survive&#8230;.

336 pages. 4.7 stars after 634 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a western romance, a dystopian best seller and a kid's picture book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Blue Gold by * Clive Cussler - $1.99*

A Kurt Austin Adventure In Serpent, his New York Times bestseller, Clive Cussler introduced Kurt Austin, a hero for the new millennium, and "created a new bunch of NUMA supersleuths who infused his work with a...jolt of energy" (The Denver Post). Now Austin and his crew slake their thirst for action as they attempt to drown an eco-extortionist's plan to control the world's freshwater supply. BLUE GOLD A Novel from the NUMA Files From deep within the Venezuelan rain forest emanates the legend of a white goddess and a mysterious tribe with startling technical accomplishments. Few believe the tribe exists -- and even fewer suspect its deity may hold knowledge that can change the course of history. For National Underwater & Marine Agency crew leader Kurt Austin, an investigation into the sudden deaths of rare whales leads him to the Mexican coast, where someone tries to put him and his mini-sub permanently out of commission. Meanwhile, in South America's lush hills, a specially assigned NUMA crew turns up the white-goddess legend -- and a murderous cadre of bio-pirates intent on stealing medicinal secrets worth millions. Soon Austin and his crew realize they're working the opposite ends of the same grand scheme. A billionaire California tycoon is poised to rise to power by monopolizing the earth's vastly depleted freshwater reserves and ultimately dominate the world. Austin has a hunch Venezuela's mythical tribal goddess has some real roots in science, and may be the key to locating a secret formula that could turn vast amounts of seawater into fresh. But with each step into the bush, he and his NUMA team feel like fish out of water -- and must fight a deadly, twisting trail of enemies through a dense jungle of treachery, blackmail, and murder.

Reading a Clive Cussler novel is like watching several movies at once. He's a master of the jump cut, moving the action from one continent to another with an entirely different cast of characters, good guys and bad, in each place. He always manages to pull the various characters, plots, and counterplots together, though, and the heroes always triumph in the end after saving the world from eco-terrorists, megalomaniacs with their ambitions primed for world domination, and a few regular old criminals thrown in for good measure. In this new adventure from the National Underwater & Marine Agency (NUMA) files, Kurt Austin and his partner Joe Zavala nearly die during a powerboat race when a pod of dead, bloated gray whales bobs to the surface and obstructs the race course. Attempting to discover what killed the whales, Kurt and Joe track their migratory route to a mysterious underwater laboratory on the Baja Peninsula. Once again they narrowly miss death when the lab explodes, destroying their minisubmarine and almost poaching them alive. What seemed like a simple scientific investigation turns into something very different: a confrontation with a 7-foot Valkyrie who's bent on taking over the earth's depleted freshwater reserves. In order to thwart her plans, Austin and Zavala venture deep into the jungle of the Venezuelan rain forest to find a supposedly mythical tribal goddess (one with a Ph.D. in science, of course) whose secret formula to desalinate seawater can put the kibosh on the Valkyrie's plans. Helped by a husband-wife NUMA team who've already made the goddess's acquaintance, plus the always fascinating techno-toys so beloved of superheroes, Kurt and Joe save the day. But before they do, there's plenty of heart-stopping action, random acts of murder and mutilation, and even a little romance. Great pacing, plenty of gadgets, a strong narrative, and bigger-than-life heroes and villains. If you've run out of summer action flicks already, make your own popcorn and curl up with Blue Gold instead. --Jane Adams

416 pages. 39 stars after 128 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

The first book in the series:

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Big Sky River (A Parable, Montana, Novel) by * Linda Lael Miller - $1.99*

Sheriff Boone Taylor has his job, friends, a run-down but decent ranch, two faithful dogs and a good horse. He doesn't want romance-the widowed Montanan has loved and lost enough for a lifetime. But when a city woman buys the spread next door, Boone's peace and quiet are in serious jeopardy. With a marriage and a career painfully behind her, Tara Kendall is determined to start over in Parable. Reinventing herself and living a girlhood dream is worth the hard work. Sure, she might need help from her handsome, wary neighbor. But life along Big Sky River is full of surprises&#8230;like falling for a cowboy-lawman who just might start to believe in second chances.

318 pages. 4.3 stars after 175 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

The KDD is the third book in the series; the others in the series, in order, are shown below. The last two are pre-orders, available in May and August this year.

   ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Third Shift - Pact (Part 8 of the Silo Series) (Wool) by * Hugh Howey - $0.99*

The third and final chapter of the Shift saga. This is part 8 of the Silo Series, which began with Wool. All three Shift books will be collected in an Omnibus edition to save the reader a buck or two. Reading Order: 1. WOOL (5 parts) 2. SHIFT (3 parts) 3. DUST (1 part)

284 pages. 4.6 stars after 308 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Up Above and Down Below by * Sue Redding - $0.99*

Ants march on a picnic and turn it upside down, returning with treats for friends underground.

Up above, the ants are taking over a picnic. But down below is another story. Look closely and you'll find very different worlds living side by side, at a picnic, in the ocean, in the blazing desert, even inside the same two-story home. Sue Redding's bold, wonderfully detailed illustrations hide lots of fun and mischief. Keep an eye out for the red ant and green worm who have snuck into every picture! Plus, this is a fixed-format version of the book, which looks nearly identical to the print version.

Per the product page, this book is only available, at the current time, for the Kindle Fire family of devices.

32 pages. 4.8 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a YA thriller series by James Patterson, a romance series by KB's Courtney Milan, a sci-fi classic by Kurt Vonnegut and a kid's series of twisted literature. 


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Angel Experiment (Maximum Ride, Book 1) by * James Patterson - $2.99*

Fourteen-year-old Maximum Ride, better known as Max, knows what it's like to soar above the world. She and all the members of the "flock"--Fang, Iggy, Nudge, Gasman and Angel--are just like ordinary kids--only they have wings and can fly. It may seem like a dream come true to some, but their lives can morph into a living nightmare at any time...like when Angel, the youngest member of the flock, is kidnapped and taken back to the "School" where she and the others were experimented on by a crew of wack jobs. Her friends brave a journey to blazing hot Death Valley, CA, to save Angel, but soon enough, they find themselves in yet another nightmare--this one involving fighting off the half-human, half-wolf "Erasers" in New York City. Whether in the treetops of Central Park or in the bowels of the Manhattan subway system, Max and her adopted family take the ride of their lives. Along the way Max discovers from her old friend and father-figure Jeb--now her betrayed and greatest enemy--that her purpose is save the world--but can she

464 pages. 4.2 stars after 640 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

The remainder of the series are also $2.99 each today:

      ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Duchess War (The Brothers Sinister) by *KB's own Courtney Milan - $1.99*

Miss Minerva Lane is a quiet, bespectacled wallflower, and she wants to keep it that way. After all, the last time she was the center of attention, it ended badly--so badly that she changed her name to escape her scandalous past. Wallflowers may not be the prettiest of blooms, but at least they don't get trampled. So when a handsome duke comes to town, the last thing she wants is his attention. But that is precisely what she gets. Because Robert Blaisdell, the Duke of Clermont, is not fooled. When Minnie figures out what he's up to, he realizes there is more to her than her spectacles and her quiet ways. And he's determined to lay her every secret bare before she can discover his. But this time, one shy miss may prove to be more than his match... The Duchess War is the first full-length book (97,000 words) in the Brothers Sinister series. It is preceded by The Governess Affair, a prequel novella, and followed by A Kiss for Midwinter. Each book stands alone, but those who prefer to read in order might want to read that book first.

270 pages. 4.3 stars after 129 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The Governess Affair (novella) is free today and A Kiss for Midwinter (also a novella) is $0.99. So, that's three reads for $3!

 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Cat's Cradle (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Cat's Cradle (1963) is Vonnegut's most ambitious novel, which put into the language terms like "wampeter", "kerass" and "granfalloon" as well as a structured religion, Boskonism and was submitted in partial fulfillment of requirements for a Master's Degree in anthropology, and in its sprawling compass and almost uncontrolled (and uncontrollable) invention, may be Vonnegut's best novel. Written contemporaneously with the Cuban missile crisis and countenancing a version of a world in the grasp of magnified human stupidity, the novel is centered on Felix Hoenikker, a chemical scientist reminiscent of Robert Oppenheimer&#8230; except that Oppenheimer was destroyed by his conscience and Hoenikker, delighting in the disastrous chemicals he has invented, has no conscience at all. Hoenikker's "Ice 9" has the potential to convert all liquid to inert ice and thus destroy human existence; he is exiled to a remote island where Boskonism has enlisted all of its inhabitants and where religion and technology collaborate, with the help of a large cast of characters, to destroy civilization. Vonnegut's compassion and despair are expressed here through his grotesque elaboration of character and situation and also through his created religion which like Flannery O'Connor's "Church Without Christ" (in Wise Blood) acts to serve its adherents by removing them from individual responsibility. Vonnegut had always been taken seriously by science fiction readers and critics (a reception which indeed made him uncomfortable) but it was with Cat's Cradle that he began to be found and appreciated by a more general audience. His own ambivalence toward science, science fiction, religion and religious comfort comes through in every scene of this novel. ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made. ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.
Cat's Cradle, one of Vonnegut's most entertaining novels, is filled with scientists and G-men and even ordinary folks caught up in the game. These assorted characters chase each other around in search of the world's most important and dangerous substance, a new form of ice that freezes at room temperature. At one time, this novel could probably be found on the bookshelf of every college kid in America; it's still a fabulous read and a great place to start if you're young enough to have missed the first Vonnegut craze.

306 pages. 4.4 stars after 531 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Tempestuous (Twisted Lit) by * Kim Askew - $1.99*

After a mistake with big financial consequences topples her throne, former "it girl" Miranda Prospero is bitter: she finds herself stranded in a crazed new world, holding court among geeks and misfits at a mall Hot Dog Kabob stand. Then, she gets her chance for revenge. When the storm of the decade snows in the mall workers and last-minute shopaholics for a long winter's night, Miranda sets out to get back at the catty clique who was behind her exile. But there's a complication. She somehow gets handcuffed to sullen loner Caleb. With him (literally) bound to her side, Miranda learns more in one night about her own heart, and human nature, than she ever did as prep royalty. With this twisted take on Shakespeare's The Tempest, authors Kim Askew and Amy Helmes prove again that, from Juliet's grief to Cordelia's rage, no one knew about teen angst better than the Bard. His wisdom holds up nearly half a millennium later.

226 pages. 4.3 stars after 138 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Three other Twisted Lit titles are also $1.99 today only:

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a humorous thriller, a romance, a YA fantasy, and a kid's book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Spellman Files: Document #1 by * Lisa Lutz - $1.99*

Meet Isabel "Izzy" Spellman, private investigator. This twenty-eight-year-old may have a checkered past littered with romantic mistakes, excessive drinking, and creative vandalism; she may be addicted to Get Smart reruns and prefer entering homes through windows rather than doors -- but the upshot is she's good at her job as a licensed private investigator with her family's firm, Spellman Investigations. Invading people's privacy comes naturally to Izzy. In fact, it comes naturally to all the Spellmans. If only they could leave their work at the office. To be a Spellman is to snoop on a Spellman; tail a Spellman; dig up dirt on, blackmail, and wiretap a Spellman. Part Nancy Drew, part Dirty Harry, Izzy walks an indistinguishable line between Spellman family member and Spellman employee. Duties include: completing assignments from the bosses, aka Mom and Dad (preferably without scrutiny); appeasing her chronically perfect lawyer brother (often under duress); setting an example for her fourteen-year-old sister, Rae (who's become addicted to "recreational surveillance"); and tracking down her uncle (who randomly disappears on benders dubbed "Lost Weekends"). But when Izzy's parents hire Rae to follow her (for the purpose of ascertaining the identity of Izzy's new boyfriend), Izzy snaps and decides that the only way she will ever be normal is if she gets out of the family business. But there's a hitch: she must take one last job before they'll let her go -- a fifteen-year-old, ice-cold missing person case. She accepts, only to experience a disappearance far closer to home, which becomes the most important case of her life. The Spellman Files is the first novel in a winning and hilarious new series featuring the Spellman family in all its lovable chaos.

481 pages. 4.3 stars after 183 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Heart's Haven by * Jill Barnett - $1.99*

Jill Barnett's very first title, The Heart's Haven, won the Persie Award for Best First Book. The lawless, gold-hungry town of San Francisco is no place to raise a family, but Hallie Fredriksen has little choice after her mother's sudden death. Her father's call to sea takes him away for months at a time, and there is no one but Hallie to raise her headstrong sisters and impish twin brothers. The young Fredriksen clan is a handful, but the last person Hallie needs involved is Kit Howland, the arrogant and handsome whaling agent who is her father's good friend&#8230;and her own secret crush. But Kit has been burned by love and thought himself immune to feelings of the heart, until he is face to face with the most unlikely beauty, who captures his heart with her spirit and laughter. He refuses to trust his feelings, refuses to forget the past and step into the dangerous territory of love and desire. Then fate makes them an instant family, binds them as husband and wife in wild town full of danger, and where their battle of wills and love is as treacherous as the stormy sea and as thrilling as the rush for gold.

308 pages. 4.1 stars after 13 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Peculiar by * Stefan Bachmann - $1.99*

Don't get yourself noticed and you won't get yourself hanged. In the faery slums of Bath, Bartholomew Kettle and his sister Hettie live by these words. Bartholomew and Hettie are changelings-Peculiars-and neither faeries nor humans want anything to do with them. One day a mysterious lady in a plum-colored dress comes gliding down Old Crow Alley. Bartholomew watches her through his window. Who is she' What does she want' And when Bartholomew witnesses the lady whisking away, in a whirling ring of feathers, the boy who lives across the alley-Bartholomew forgets the rules and gets himself noticed. First he's noticed by the lady in plum herself, then by something darkly magical and mysterious, by Jack Box and the Raggedy Man, by the powerful Mr. Lickerish . . . and by Arthur Jelliby, a young man trying to slip through the world unnoticed, too, and who, against all odds, offers Bartholomew friendship and a way to belong. Part murder mystery, part gothic fantasy, part steampunk adventure, The Peculiar is Stefan Bachmann's riveting, inventive, and unforgettable debut novel.

384 pages. 4.0 stars after 37 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Nibbles: Another Green Tale by * Charlotte Middleton - $1.99*

In this companion book to Nibbles: A Green Tale, Nibbles and his new neighbor, Posie, are keeping six caterpillars as pets. They look after their caterpillars carefully, but one day, the caterpillars disappear! These gardening guinea pigs become the detectives of Dandeville. With the help of shop owner Mr. Rosetti, they solve their mystery in this green tale. Author and illustrator Charlotte Middleton uses a charming, unique style of mixed-media artwork.

40 pages. 4.2 stars after 24 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The companion book, Nibbles: A Green Tale is $3.99:
​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

The Spellman Files and its series are a fun read. When I first bought that one a few years ago, I was sold on it by the review that compared the humor and feel of it to the TV show, Arrested Development. The family is wacky but good-hearted. I think I need to do a re-read, and I know I haven't yet read what was going to be the last (5th or 6th maybe) of the series, though she may have decided to continue further.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks Steph!

Today's Daily Deals include a techno thriller (I had to get that one), a historical romance, a fantasy and a kid's picture book by Julie Andrews. (Yes, THAT Julie Andrews)...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Cryptonomicon by * Neal Stephenson - $1.99*

With this extraordinary first volume in what promises to be an epoch-making masterpiece, Neal Stephenson hacks into the secret histories of nations and the private obsessions of men, decrypting with dazzling virtuosity the forces that shaped this century. In 1942, Lawrence Pritchard Waterhouse-mathematical genius and young Captain in the U.S. Navy-is assigned to detachment 2702. It is an outfit so secret that only a handful of people know it exists, and some of those people have names like Churchill and Roosevelt. The mission of Waterhouse and Detachment 2702-commanded by Marine Raider Bobby Shaftoe-is to keep the Nazis ignorant of the fact that Allied Intelligence has cracked the enemy's fabled Enigma code. It is a game, a cryptographic chess match between Waterhouse and his German counterpart, translated into action by the gung-ho Shaftoe and his forces. Fast-forward to the present, where Waterhouse's crypto-hacker grandson, Randy, is attempting to create a "data haven" in Southeast Asia-a place where encrypted data can be stored and exchanged free of repression and scrutiny. As governments and multinationals attack the endeavor, Randy joins forces with Shaftoe's tough-as-nails granddaughter, Amy, to secretly salvage a sunken Nazi submarine that holds the key to keeping the dream of a data haven afloat. But soon their scheme brings to light a massive conspiracy with its roots in Detachment 2702 linked to an unbreakable Nazi code called Arethusa. And it will represent the path to unimaginable riches and a future of personal and digital liberty...or to universal totalitarianism reborn. A breathtaking tour de force, and Neal Stephenson's most accomplished and affecting work to date, _Cryptonomicon_ is profound and prophetic, hypnotic and hyper-driven, as it leaps forward and back between World War II and the World Wide Web, hinting all the while at a dark day-after-tomorrow. It is a work of great art, thought and creative daring; the product of a truly iconoclastic imagination working with white-hot intensity.

Neal Stephenson enjoys cult status among science fiction fans and techie types thanks to Snow Crash, which so completely redefined conventional notions of the high-tech future that it became a self-fulfilling prophecy. But if his cyberpunk classic was big, Cryptonomicon is huge... gargantuan... massive, not just in size (a hefty 918 pages including appendices) but in scope and appeal. It's the hip, readable heir to Gravity's Rainbow and the Illuminatus trilogy. And it's only the first of a proposed series--for more information, read our interview with Stephenson. Cryptonomicon zooms all over the world, careening conspiratorially back and forth between two time periods--World War II and the present. Our 1940s heroes are the brilliant mathematician Lawrence Waterhouse, cryptanalyst extraordinaire, and gung ho, morphine-addicted marine Bobby Shaftoe. They're part of Detachment 2702, an Allied group trying to break Axis communication codes while simultaneously preventing the enemy from figuring out that their codes have been broken. Their job boils down to layer upon layer of deception. Dr. Alan Turing is also a member of 2702, and he explains the unit's strange workings to Waterhouse. "When we want to sink a convoy, we send out an observation plane first.... Of course, to observe is not its real duty--we already know exactly where the convoy is. Its real duty is to be observed.... Then, when we come round and sink them, the Germans will not find it suspicious." All of this secrecy resonates in the present-day story line, in which the grandchildren of the WWII heroes--inimitable programming geek Randy Waterhouse and the lovely and powerful Amy Shaftoe--team up to help create an offshore data haven in Southeast Asia and maybe uncover some gold once destined for Nazi coffers. To top off the paranoiac tone of the book, the mysterious Enoch Root, key member of Detachment 2702 and the Societas Eruditorum, pops up with an unbreakable encryption scheme left over from WWII to befuddle the 1990s protagonists with conspiratorial ties. Cryptonomicon is vintage Stephenson from start to finish: short on plot, but long on detail so precise it's exhausting. Every page has a math problem, a quotable in-joke, an amazing idea, or a bit of sharp prose. Cryptonomicon is also packed with truly weird characters, funky tech, and crypto--all the crypto you'll ever need, in fact, not to mention all the computer jargon of the moment. A word to the wise: if you read this book in one sitting, you may die of information overload (and starvation). --Therese Littleton

1168 pages. 4.1 stars after 975 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Most to Lose by * Laura Landon - $1.99*

"Some day, when you have the most to lose&#8230;I'll take it all." Jonah Armstrong, Earl of Haywood, and the Duke of Hadleigh were best friends until a scandal involving Hadleigh's fiancée destroyed their friendship. Three years later, Jonah returns from the Crimea as a war hero and London's most eligible bachelor, setting the gossip afire and fanning Hadleigh's long-simmering rage into an inferno. Hadleigh has not forgotten his old friend's betrayal, and now that Jonah has returned, he will take his revenge. Lady Cecelia Randolph has loved Jonah Armstrong for as long as she can remember. The moment they share a passionate kiss, she dares to hope that he feels the same for her and that his attention is driven by more than his desire to taunt her brother or his desperation for her dowry. It isn't until Hadleigh's quest for vengeance nearly destroys her that she realizes that Jonah loves her enough to risk everything to protect her.

293 pages. 4.1 stars after 46 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Secret of Ji: Six Heirs by * Pierre Grimbert - $1.99*

The Known World is a sprawling region ruled by mortals, protected by gods, and plied by magicians and warriors, merchants and beggars, royals and scoundrels. Here, those with the gift of the Erjak share a psychic bond with animals; a far-reaching fraternity unites criminals of every persuasion in a vast army of villainy; and upon the mighty river Alt, the dead will one day sail seeking vengeance on the enemies of their descendants. But for all the Known World's wonders, splendors, and terrors, what has endured most powerfully is the strange legacy of Ji. Emissaries from every nation-the grand Goranese Empire; desolate, frozen Arkary; cosmopolitan Lorelia; and beyond-followed an enigmatic summons into the unknown. Some never returned; others were never the same. Each successive generation has guarded the profound truth and held sacred the legendary event. But now, the very last of them-and the wisdom they possess-are threatened. The time has come to fight for ultimate enlightenment&#8230;or fall to infinite darkness. Volume 1 of 4 in the internationally bestselling Secret of Ji series. (Though note that it appears only volume 1 has been translated.)

Winner of the Prix Ozone and Prix Julia Verlanger

308 pages. 3.7 stars after 47 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Very Fairy Princess: Here Comes the Flower Girl! by * Julie Andrews - $1.99*

Gerry is asked to be the flower girl in Aunt Sue's wedding, and she couldn't be more excited. Her imagination runs wild with thoughts of extravagant decorations, a billowy white gown, and hundreds of guests. When she finds out the bride prefers a small celebration, Gerry can't help but be disappointed... but she soon realizes that having the wedding in her own backyard will let her put her creative stamp on everything. Even when disaster strikes in the form of rain on the big day, Gerry finds a way to bring sunshine to the party, reminding everyone that the most important thing at a wedding is the most special sparkle of all - happiness and love. Christine Davenier's whimsically elegant illustrations include lush garden scenes and plenty of wedding flowers in this spirited follow-up to The Very Fairy Princess and The Very Fairy Princess Takes the Stage from the renowned mother-daughter team.

Note that this book is currently availablle only for Kindle Fires, the Cloud Reader and the iPad.

32 pages. 5.0 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a Kurt Vonnegut collection, a best selling vampire romance, a tween fantasy and a book about growing up...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Sucker's Portfolio: A Collection of Previously Unpublished Writing by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Available to readers for the first time, Sucker's Portfolio showcases a collection of seven never before published works from Kurt Vonnegut, one of the greatest writers of the 20th century. Short, sardonic, and dark, these six brief fiction stories and one non-fiction piece are consummate Vonnegut with piercing satire and an eye for life's obscene inanity. Also available for the first time is an unfinished science-fiction short story, included in the appendix. These stories trace trivial human lives and mundane desires, which is precisely where Vonnegut's inimitable perspective as a humanist shines, illuminating his alternating hopeful and dismal outlook, although undoubtedly focusing on the latter. Here as in his greatest novels, Vonnegut's writing takes us to the darkest corners of the human soul and with wit and humor, manages to remind us of our potential to be something greater

*Episode List* 
This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book.

191 pages. 3.9 stars after 70 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Shade Of Vampire by *KB's own Bella Forrest - $1.99*

#1 Christmas Bestseller in Vampire Romance, Paranormal & Fantasy. Over 300 Five Star Reviews (Amazon USA & UK).

On the evening of Sofia Claremont's seventeenth birthday, she is sucked into a nightmare from which she cannot wake. A quiet evening walk along a beach brings her face to face with a dangerous pale creature that craves much more than her blood. She is kidnapped to an island where the sun is eternally forbidden to shine. An island uncharted by any map and ruled by the most powerful vampire coven on the planet. She wakes here as a slave, a captive in chains. Sofia's life takes a thrilling and terrifying turn when she is the one selected out of hundreds of girls to join the harem of Derek Novak, the dark royal Prince. Despite his addiction to power and obsessive thirst for her blood, Sofia soon realizes that the safest place on the island is within his quarters, and she must do all within her power to win him over if she is to survive even one more night. Will she succeed? ...or is she destined to the same fate that all other girls have met at the hands of the Novaks' Scroll up & click the buy button now to find out...

"I challenge you to read this book and not love it."

Get Lost In Fiction

150 pages. 4.4 stars after 462 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Book of Story Beginnings by * Kristin Kladstrup - $1.99*

Oscar Martin was fourteen when he mysteriously disappeared from his Iowa farmhouse in 1914. His sister claimed Oscar had rowed out to sea - but how was that possible? Nearly a century later, when Lucy Martin moves with her parents to that same Iowa farmhouse, she discovers the strange and dangerous BOOK OF STORY BEGINNINGS, and soon Oscar himself reappears in a bizarre turn of events that sends the two distant relatives on a perilous journey. From a first-time author comes an intricate, spellbinding fantasy that lures you in and won't let go.

368 pages. 4.4 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wart, Son Of Toad by * Alden R. Carter - $1.99*

It's not Steve's fault that his dad is the most hated teacher at school, nicknamed the Toad. What the kids at school don't know is that Steve's dad is even harder on Steve than he is on his students. And that his dad has been miserable ever since Steve's mom and sister died in a car crash three years ago. Most of the kids don't even know Steve's real name - they just call him Wart, Son of Toad. Steve's failing most of his classes, and the auto mechanics program he wants to get into is looking like an impossible dream. Not that it matters, anyway: the Toad would never sign off on his son fixing cars. Steve and his dad may live in the same house, but they exist on completely different planets. And then there's Trish, the one person who actually understands Steve - but she's in love with someone else. First published in 1985, Alden R. Carter's Wart, Son of Toad is a powerful, acclaimed story about love, loss, and taking control of your own destiny.

227 pages. 4.2 stars after 23 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include non-fiction, time-traveling, horror and a young adult fictional look at bullying


*Kindle Daily Deal* Guests of the Ayatollah by * Mark Bowden - $1.99*

Five years in the works, from the best-selling author of _ Black Hawk Down_, comes a riveting, definitive chronicle of the Iran hostage crisis, America's first battle with militant Islam.

On November 4, 1979, a group of radical Islamist students stormed the U.S. embassy in Tehran. Inspired by the revolutionary Iranian leader Ayatollah Khomeini, they hoped to stage a three-day sit-in protest of the American decision to allow exiled Iranian leader Shah Mohammed Reza to enter the United States for medical treatment. But these modest, peaceful aims were supplanted by something much more severe and dangerous. The students took sixty-six Americans hostage and kept the majority of them for 444 days in a prolonged conflict that riveted the world. The Iran hostage crisis was also a dramatic story that captivated the American people. Communities across the country launched yellow ribbon campaigns. ABC began a new late-night television program-which became Nightline-recapping the latest events int the crisis and counting up the days of captivity. The hostages' families became celebrities, and the never-ending criticism of the government's response crippled Jimmy Carter's reelection campaign.

Guests of the Ayatollah tells this sweeping story through the eyes of the people who lived it, on both sides of the crisis. Mark Bowden takes us inside the hsotages' cells, detailing the Americans' terror; confusion, boredom, and ingenuity in the face of absurd interrogations, mock executions and a seemingly endless imprisonment. He recreates the exuberance and naïveté of the Iranian hostage takers. He chronicles the diplomatic efforts to secure the hostages' release and offers a remarkable view of President Jimmy Carter's Oval Office, where the most powerful man in the world was handcuffed by irrational fanatics halfway around the world. Throughout this all, Bowden weaves the dramatic story of Delta Force, a new Special Forces unit poised for their first mission, Operation Eagle Claw. This was an impossible, courageous, and desperate attempt to snatch the hostages from the embassy in Tehran, which, despite the heroism of Delta Force, exploded into tragic failure in the Iranian desert.

Twenty-six years after the hostage crisis began, Iran, and America's confrontation with militant Islam, is more relevant than ever before. Guests of the Ayatollah is a remarkably detailed, rigorously researched, brilliantly re-created, suspenseful account of the first battle in this conflict, a crisis that gripped and ultimately changed the world.

710 pages. 4.5 stars after 122 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Thirty Nights with a Highland Husband (Daughters of the Glen, Book 1) (Daughters of the Glen, The) by * Melissa Mayhue - $0.99*

SCOTLAND, 1272. Connor MacKiernan, a descendant of the Fae Prince, is a warrior who lives only for honor and duty. Though he's vowed never to marry, that's exactly what he must do to save his sister. Enter a little Faerie magic, and the search for a bride is on. DENVER, 2007. Caitlyn Coryell is having a really bad day -- she just discovered her fiancé with another woman! Imagine her surprise when she puts on some sexy lingerie and an antique pendant and Connor appears in her bedroom, begging for her help. He offers a simple yet outrageous adventure: travel to his time, marry him, and return home. But nothing's simple when Cate is trapped in the thirteenth century. The wedding's delayed, someone's trying to kill her, and in the middle of all this, she realizes she's falling in love with a man who can only be her husband for thirty nights.

356 pages. 4.3 stars after 66 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

There are (at least) eight books in this well-reviewed series. The remainder are shown below in order. They are $6.83 each.

      ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Bloodstone by * Nate Kenyon - $1.99*

Something evil has taken root in White Falls and has waited centuries for the right time to awaken.

353 pages. 4.1 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Send by * Patty Blount - $1.99*

_It's been five years since I clicked Send. Four years since I got out of juvie. Three months since I changed my name. Two minutes since I met Julie. A second to change my life._

All Dan wants for his senior year is to be invisible. This is his last chance at a semi-normal life. Nobody here knows who he is. Or what he's done. But on his first day at school, instead of turning away like everyone else, Dan breaks up a fight. Because Dan knows what it's like to be terrorized by a bully-he used to be one. Now the whole school thinks he's some kind of hero-except Julie. She looks at him like she knows he has a secret. Like she knows his name isn't really Daniel...

304 pages. 4.4 stars after 33 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a historical thriller, historical romance, sci fi, and a kid's picture book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Crown by * Nancy Bilyeau - $1.99*

"An amazing first novel.&#8230;It's an action-packed tale of one nun's dangerous quest to discover the secrets of a relic that dates back centuries" (Katherine Neville, author of The Eight). The year is 1537&#8230;Joanna Stafford, a Dominican nun, learns that her favorite cousin has been condemned by Henry VIII to be burned at the stake. Defying the sacred rule of enclosure, Joanna leaves the priory to stand at her cousin's side. Arrested for interfering with the king's justice, Joanna, along with her father, is sent to the Tower of London. The ruthless Stephen Gardiner, Bishop of Winchester, takes terrifying steps to force Joanna to agree to spy for him: To save her father's life she must find an ancient relic-a crown so powerful, it may hold the ability to end the Reformation. Accompanied by two monks, Joanna searches in secret for this long-lost piece of history worn by the Saxon King Athelstan in A.D. 937 during the historic battle that first united Britain. With Cromwell's troops threatening to shutter her priory, bright and bold Joanna must now decide who she can trust with the secret of the crown so that she may save herself, her family, and her sacred way of life. This provocative story melds heart-stopping suspense with historical detail and brings to life the poignant dramas of women and men at a fascinating and critical moment in England's past.

450 pages. 4.7 stars after 97 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Carried Away by * Jill Barnett - $1.99*

MacLachlan brothers Calum and Eachann need brides, but there are no women on their secluded island home. As the descendants of a displaced Highland clan, their lives are complicated, and their goals and methods for dealing with problems far from the same. Calum is the logical brother, solid and steady, while Eachann lives by his impulses. When widower Eachann's two rebellious children are thrown out of their mainland boarding school, he decides it's time for a wife. Fate all but hands him two women on a silver platter. So he kidnaps two brides, one to help him with his uncontrollable children, and one for his all-too-serious brother. Debutantes Georgina Bayard and Amy Emerson are socially opposite, old money versus new, and both are the talk of the gossipy Four Hundred. While attending the same ball, they are swept away by a mad Scotsman. As captives on an isolated island, these two social enemies find themselves with only each other for support. Then, before the women can successfully escape, winter sets in and there is no way back to the mainland. They are stuck with the MacLachlans--two brothers and two completely unruly children. There, on that misty island, during a cold and blustery winter, Amy and Georgina must choose: to find some way to go back to their old lives, or take a chance and let their hearts get carried away&#8230;.

344 pages. 4.1 stars after 23 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Leviathan Wakes (The Expanse) by * James S.A. Corey - $1.99*

Humanity has colonized the solar system - Mars, the Moon, the Asteroid Belt and beyond - but the stars are still out of our reach. Jim Holden is XO of an ice miner making runs from the rings of Saturn to the mining stations of the Belt. When he and his crew stumble upon a derelict ship, The Scopuli, they find themselves in possession of a secret they never wanted. A secret that someone is willing to kill for - and kill on a scale unfathomable to Jim and his crew. War is brewing in the system unless he can find out who left the ship and why. Detective Miller is looking for a girl. One girl in a system of billions, but her parents have money and money talks. When the trail leads him to The Scopuli and rebel sympathizer Holden, he realizes that this girl may be the key to everything. Holden and Miller must thread the needle between the Earth government, the Outer Planet revolutionaries, and secretive corporations - and the odds are against them. But out in the Belt, the rules are different, and one small ship can change the fate of the universe.

579 pages. 4.1 stars after 200 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* It's a Tiger! by * Jeremy Tankard - $1.99*

Kids and parents alike will rejoice in this lively read-aloud picture book, as the main character runs into (and away from) a tiger over and over again as the plot gets sillier and sillier. Perfect for acting out while reading, _It's a Tiger!_ offers just the right amount of excitement without being too scary, and a sweet ending with a bit of a twist.

Note: this book is currently available only for the Kindle Cloud Reader, the Kindle Fire and the iPad.

36 pages. 4.8 stars after 11 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a historic thriller and a romantic time-travel thriller, both set in Scotland, a short story collection by Kurt Vonnegut, not set in Scotland, and the prequel to the Frog Princess series.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Shadowy Horses by * Susanna Kearsley - $1.99*

"Brooding and atmospheric. .. lovers of all things Scottish are going to adore this work." -_RT BOOK REVIEWS_ "Ms. Kearsley has woven archaeology, history, mystery, the paranormal, and love together, to create a wonderful story." -_]RENDEZVOUS_

THE INVINCIBLE NINTH ROMAN LEGION MARCHES FROM YORK TO FIGHT THE NORTHERN TRIBES. AND THEN VANISHES FROM THE PAGES OF HISTORY.

Archaeologist Verity Grey has been drawn to the dark legends of the Scottish Borderlands in search of the truth buried in a rocky field by the sea. Her eccentric boss has spent his whole life searching for the resting place of the lost Ninth Roman Legion and is convinced he's finally found it-not because of any scientific evidence, but because a local boy has "seen" a Roman soldier walking in the fields, a ghostly sentinel who guards the bodies of his long-dead comrades. Here on the windswept shores, Verity may find the answer to one of the great unsolved mysteries of our time. Or she may uncover secrets someone buried for a reason. "Like something out of the pages of Daphne du Maurier."- _Daily Express_

430 pages. 4.2 stars after 212 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Son of the Morning by * Linda Howard - $0.99*

A scholar specializing in ancient manuscripts, Grace St. John never imagined that a cache of fragile, old documents she discovered was the missing link to a lost Celtic treasure. But as soon as she deciphers the intriguing legend of the Knights of the Templar -- long fabled to hold the key to unlimited power -- Grace becomes the target of a ruthless killer bent on abusing the coveted force. Determined to stop him, Grace needs the help of a celebrated warrior bound by duty to uphold the Templar's secret for all eternity. But to find him -- and to save herself -- she must go back in time. Summoning the magic of an arcane ritual, Grace steps back to the barren hills of 14th-century Scotland, enduring the perils of an untamed land to confront Black Niall, a fierce man of dark fury and raw, unbridled desire. Driven by a mix of fear and passion, Grace enlists this brazen knight to join her in a modern-day search for a killer. In their quest to protect a timeless secret, they uncover a love for all time -- and a deadly duel of honor that risks everything they have.

All of Linda Howard's novels are wonderful but this exceptional time-travel is her first foray into paranormal romance--and it's not to be missed. Grace St. John, a scholar, unwittingly discovers the Knights of Templar's secret treasure. Suddenly, her life is upturned when she spies her boss murdering her husband and brother. With no reason to live, except to extract vengeance, Grace becomes a fugitive of the law as she attempts to find an explanation for this horrible act. Grace simultaneously translates 14th century medieval documents written by Black Niall. This embittered knight reaches into Grace's subconscious and the two begin to share dreams 700 years apart.

384 pages. 4.6 stars after 205 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Welcome to the Monkey House (Kurt Vonnegut series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

This short-story collection Welcome to the Monkey House (196 incorporates almost completely Vonnegut's 1961 "Canary in a Cathouse," which appeared within a few months of Slaughterhouse-Five and capitalized upon that breakthrough novel and the enormous attention it suddenly brought. Drawn from both specialized science fiction magazines and the big-circulation general magazines (Saturday Evening Post, Colliers, etc.) which Vonnegut had been one of the few science writers to sell, the collection includes some of his most accomplished work. The title story may be his most famous--a diabolical government asserts control through compulsory technology removing orgasm from sex--but Vonnegut's bitterness and wit, not in his earlier work as poisonous or unshielded as it later became, is well demonstrated. Two early stories from Galaxy science fiction magazine and one from Fantasy & Science Fiction (the famous "Harrison Bergeron") show Vonnegut's careful command of a genre about which he was always ambivalent, stories like "More Stately Mansions" or "The Foster Portfolio" the confines and formula of a popular fiction of which he was always suspicious. Vonnegut's affection for humanity and bewilderment as its corruption are manifest in these early works. Several of these stories (those which appeared in Collier's) were commissioned by Vonnegut's Cornell classmate and great supporter Knox Burger, also born in 1922.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

354 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Salamander Spell (Preguel to the Frog Princess) by * E. D. Baker - $1.99*

Grassina, Emma's wonderful, magical aunt, is herself a teen in this prequel to the Frog Princess books. She and her sister, Chartreuse (Emma's irritating mother from the other books) are vying to see who will get the family's inherited magical skills as they navigate the intricacies of being a princess in a magical kingdom-a bevy of mostly terrible would-be suitors, a father who becomes a ghost, a mother who changes from a stressed, but semi-normal human to a selfish witch, and the arrival of some terrible werewolves. When Grassina finds and falls in love with a wizard-in-training, Haywood, and invokes the wrath of her sister, it is the werewolves, who despite their evil ways, bring about Grassina's change from mortal princess to Green Witch powers. Every bit as funny and satisfying as the other stories!

258 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a romance, a fantasy and a tween book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Say You're Sorry (Joe O'Loughlin) by * Michael Robotham - $1.99*

TWO MISSING GIRLS. TWO BRUTAL MURDERS. ALL CONNECTED TO ONE FARM HOUSE. WHO IS TO BLAME?

When pretty and popular teenagers Piper Hadley and Tash McBain disappear one Sunday morning, the investigation captivates a nation but the girls are never found. Three years later, during the worst blizzard in a century, a husband and wife are brutally killed in the farmhouse where Tash McBain once lived. A suspect is in custody, a troubled young man who can hear voices and claims that he saw a girl that night being chased by a snowman. Convinced that Piper or Tash might still be alive, clinical psychologist Joe O'Loughlin and ex-cop Vincent Ruiz, persuade the police to re-open the investigation. But they are racing against time to save the girls from someone with an evil, calculating and twisted mind...

449 pages. 4.4 stars after 145 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Only You by * Deborah Grace Staley - $1.99*

A charming romance about the lives and loves of people in a small Tennessee town. In the tradition of Debbie Macomber. "Hey, ya'll. Dixie Ferguson here. I run Ferguson's Diner in Angel Ridge, Tennessee. Population three hundred forty-five. It's a picturesque town in the valley of the Little Tennessee River, established in 1785. In the early days, its first families--the McKays, the Wallaces, the Houstons, the Joneses, and, of course, the Craigs--staked their claims on hundreds of acres of the richest bottom land anyone had ever seen. After all the years I've spent behind the counter at Ferguson's, I could probably tell ya'll a story about near everyone in town. But we only have so much time, so I'll narrow it down to just two for now. This is a story about coming home. It's also a story about acceptin' folks for who they are. You could say it's a story about Josie Allen, a librarian, and Cole Craig, a handyman, but I say it's a story about finding love where you'd least expect to."

207 pages. 4.1 stars after 43 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Immortal Circus (Cirque des Immortels) by * A. R. Kahler - $1.99*

Murdered contortionists aren't exactly what Vivienne signed up for when she ran away to join the circus. But like most things under the big top, nothing is what it seems. With a past she can't quite remember, Vivienne finds that running away forever might not be as appealing as it once sounded-because forever means something quite different at the Cirque des Immortels. Aided by her friends Kingston-a feisty stage magician whose magic is quickly stealing her heart-and his sarcastic assistant Melody, Vivienne finds herself racing against the clock to discover the culprit behind a series of deaths that should be impossible. However, the answer she seeks might reveal more about her own bloody past-and future-than she bargains for. The show's just beginning. Step right up...

236 pages. 4.5 stars after 167 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* What My Mother Doesn't Know by * Sonya Sones - $0.99*

My name is Sophie. This book is about me. It tells the heart-stoppingly riveting story of my first love. And also of my second. And, okay, my third love, too. It's not that I'm boy crazy. It's just that even though I'm almost fifteen I've been having sort of a hard time trying to figure out the difference between love and lust. It's like my mind and my body and my heart just don't seem to be able to agree on anything.

Meet Sophie. She sees herself as the too-tall "Mount Everest of teenage girls," who, along with her friends, often suffers from "lackonookie disease." She's dating smoky, sexy Dylan, covertly chatting online with "cybersoul"-mate Chaz, and secretly nursing a crush on sweet, geeky Murphy. Her two best friends are closer to her than sisters, and she "hates hating" her soap opera-addicted mom, wishing "she would show half as much interest in my life as she does in Luke and Laura's." In other words, Sophie is a typical teenage girl. What is not so typical is how author Sonia Sones records all of Sophie's thoughts in a freewheeling verse that is such a naked outpouring of inner longing, most readers will blush in embarrassed recognition of their own remembered or current teenage desires. Sones gently leads both the reader and Sophie towards an understanding of the difference between love and lust as Sophie slowly comes to realize that Dylan's outsides are no match for Murphy's insides. Autobiographical of Sones, perhaps' The author claims it isn't so, and she's probably right. With her frank manner, lusty thoughts, and hidden insecurities, Sophie reflects many teenage girls, past and present. No woman will be able to read this heartfelt verse novel and not find a bit of herself in Sophie's secret, sexy thoughts. Sones's decadent, almost shamefully delicious collection of angst poems is a loving and amazingly accurate tribute to adolescent girlhood. (Ages 12 and older) --Jennifer Hubert

259 pages. 4.4 stars after 234 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals....


*Kindle Daily Deal* Arab Summer (Sasha Del Mira) by * David Lender - $1.99*

Newlywed Sasha Del Mira thinks she's left her harrowing past with the CIA behind her&#8230;until her husband is murdered. There's only one man who can be behind this: Saif Ibn Mohammed al-Aziz, once Sasha's lover and now the leader of a Muslim terrorist group. Seeking revenge, Sasha returns to the CIA and goes undercover in pursuit of Saif. Meanwhile, Saif plots an Arab Spring uprising intended to violently overthrow the Saudi Arabian government in the holiest of places at the holiest of times: the annual pilgrimage to Mecca. Can Sasha save the world from a fundamentalist reign of terror, or will she be forced to become the madman's wife' With this third installment of the Sasha Del Mira series, the valiant heroine of Arab Summer joins the ranks of blockbuster covert-ops stars such as Jason Bourne and Jack Ryan.

301 pages. 4.0 stars after 101 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Acquiring Trouble (Bluegrass Brothers) by * Kathleen Brooks - $0.99*

Acquiring Trouble hit the USA Today Bestseller list on January 31, 2013. This is the third book in the Bluegrass Brothers series by USA Today Best-selling author, Kathleen Brooks. As a natural born leader, Miles Davies accomplishes anything he puts his mind to. Upon returning home from his special forces duties, he has become the strong foundation of the Davies family and his company. But that strong foundation is about to get rocked in a big way by the one woman that always left him fascinated and infuriated. Keeneston's notorious bad girl is back! Morgan Hamilton's life ended and began on her high school graduation night when she left Keeneston with no plan to ever return. As a self-made businesswoman, Morgan is always looking for her next victory. Little did she know that next victory would involve acquiring the company that belonged to the one man she always wanted for herself. With their careers and lives on the line, will Miles and Morgan choose love or ambition' All Books by Kathleen Brooks: Bluegrass Series: Bluegrass State of Mind Risky Shot Dead Heat Bluegrass Brothers: Bluegrass Undercover Rising Storm Secret Santa, A Bluegrass Series Novella Acquiring Trouble

230 pages. 4.7 stars after 148 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Defiance (Courier's Daughter Trilogy) by * C. J. Redwine - $1.99*

Book description to come.

416 pages. 4.1 stars after 136 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Ruby Redfort Look Into My Eyes by * Lauren Child - $1.99*

Hey, buster! Crack open this new series starring Ruby Redfort - Clarice Bean's favorite all-action heroine - and you will literally be on the edge of your wits. Everyone knows that Clarice Bean is exceptionordinarily keen on the Ruby Redfort books. Now in her own starring role, Ruby, a genius code-cracker and daring detective, along with her sidekick butler, Hitch, work for a secret crime-busting organization called Spectrum. Ruby gets into lots of scrapes with evil villains, but she's always ice-cool in a crisis. Just take a classic screwball comedy, add heaps of breathtaking action, and multiply it by Lauren Child's writing genius, and what have you got' Only the most exciting new middle-grade series since, like, ever.

400 pages. 4.6 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Why We Can't Wait (King Legacy) by * Martin Luther King Jr. - $1.99*

Dr. King's best-selling account of the civil rights movement in Birmingham during the spring and summer of 1963 In 1963, Birmingham, Alabama, was perhaps the most racially segregated city in the United States, but the campaign launched by Fred Shuttlesworth, Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., and others demonstrated to the world the power of nonviolent direct action. Often applauded as King's most incisive and eloquent book, Why We Can't Wait recounts the Birmingham campaign in vivid detail, while underscoring why 1963 was such a crucial year for the civil rights movement. King examines the history of the civil rights struggle and the tasks that future generations must accomplish to bring about full equality. The book also includes the extraordinary "Letter from Birmingham Jail," which King wrote in April of 1963.

209 pages. 4.4 stars after 43 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Light on the Veranda by * Ciji Ware - $1.99*

PRAISE FOR A COTTAGE BY THE SEA: "An intriguing, enticing, complex, and romantic novel that will keep readers up long into the night." -Rundpinne

A secret may hold for a hundred years... and then it's time for the past to take revenge Daphne Duvallon vowed never to return to the South years ago when she left her philandering fiance at the altar. Now family has called her back to Natchez, Mississippi, a city as mysterious and compelling as the ghostly voices that haunt her dreams. From a time when the oldest settlement on the Mississippi was in its heyday and vast fortunes were made and lost, Daphne begins to uncover the secrets of an ancestor whose fate is somehow linked with her own. In a compelling and mesmerizing tale, now Daphne must right the wrongs of the past, or follow the same path into tragedy...

WHAT READERS ARE SAYING: "A richly rewarding read brimming with local color, humor, sexual tension, environmental issues, and even a fun glimpse into the world of jazz bands." "Ware's weaving of a contemporary story along with history of a hundred years past, and the accuracy and detail she brings into the story are fascinating."

480 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wolverine by Claremont and Miller by * Chris Claremont - $1.99*

Collects Wolverine (1982) #1-4. He's the best there is at what he does but what he does best isn't very nice! Logan goes solo in Japan for the love of his life. It's ninjas, claws, and blood as only everyone's favorite mutant can deliver!

144 pages. 4.4 stars after 51 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Greedy Sparrow: An Armenian Tale by * Lucine Kasbarian - $1.99*

Once there was a sparrow who caught a thorn in his foot. When a kind baker removes the thorn, the sparrow tricks her into giving him some bread. Each time the sparrow meets new people, he tricks them out of bigger and better things. Will the sparrow's greed get the best of him' Through this endearing Armenian folktale illustrated with mixed media, readers will learn that people who engage in dishonest or selfish behavior may end up losing whatever they gained because of that behavior. The Greedy Sparrow was selected as a 2012 Honor Book by the Storytelling World Awards Committee.

32 pages. 4.4 stars after 12 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry I missed yesterday...

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a sexy romance, a middle-grade paranormal novel and a kid's picture book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Fly By Wire: A Jammer Davis Thriller by * Ward Larsen - $1.99*

With its revolutionary fly-by-wire technology, the C-500 had become the freight airframe of choice. Until a routine delivery goes horribly wrong.Falling like a stone from six miles up, a brand new C-500 crashes in central France, killing two pilots aboard. When French officials take over this highly public investigation, they call in the best there is: they call Frank Jammer Davis.A retired U.S. Air Force fighter pilot, Davis is part of the NTSB's go-team. With a reputation for getting things done-and for steamrolling anyone who gets in his way-Davis starts to dig.But just as Davis starts his investigation, news of the crash is overshadowed by a more spectacular disaster: suicide bombers attack oil refineries worldwide, sending governments and financial markets into a tailspin.A relentless Davis keeps investigating, but uncovering the cause of the crash, and its terrifying connection to this worldwide disaster, reveals a conspiracy of unthinkable proportions-a conspiracy he might not be able to stop.Jammer Davis won't stop until he gets answers-or until somebody stops him from getting answers.

316 pages. 4.4 stars after 169 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Worth the Wait (Crimson Romance) by * Synithia Williams - $0.99*

When a virgin frustrated by her nonexistent dating life asks a playboy for a one-night stand, can they really ignore their attraction after the affair' After Tasha Smith is dumped yet again because of her virginity, she decides it's time to stop saving herself for marriage and start dating like women in the twenty-first century. She sets out to find a man rumored to be good enough in bed to relieve her of the nuisance, but discreet enough to keep her request a secret. Jared Patterson seems like the perfect candidate. Yet after one searing kiss, she wonders if she'll escape a night with him unscathed. Jared's job as a successful fitness instructor and entrepreneur has helped him keep a string of meaningless relationships from the east to the west coast. After learning the hard way that women can't be trusted, he has no qualms going from one sex-only relationship to the next. Although Tasha is one of the few types of women he avoids - a good girl - the man in him can't turn down her tempting offer. What starts out as a onetime thing quickly turns into an affair neither want to stop. But when an unexpected situation drastically alters their relationship, it leaves them both asking if it was Worth the Wait. Sensuality Level: Sensual

244 pages. 4.7 stars after 33 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Obsidian Dagger (Celtic Mythos) by * Brad A. LaMar - $0.99*

***Little does Brendan know that stopping the witch is only the beginning&#8230;***

When a mad witch with a magically crafted and frightfully powerful Obsidian Dagger threatens to obliterate humanity and overtake the magic clans of the Celtic Isles, destiny forces 17-year-old American, Brendan O'Neal, and his younger sister, Lizzie, to intervene. Joining the desperate princess of the Leprechauns, Dorian, and her two loyal companions, Rory and Biddy, they embark on a dangerous and wondrous adventure across Ireland and Scotland to thwart the witch and save mankind. Battling the witch's mutated forces of magical beings, the heroic band will have to reach deeper into themselves than they ever thought possible to find the strength, courage, and will to see their quest through to the end. Brendan will soon learn that the lines between reality, mythology, and divinity are more blurred than he ever imagined. 
-------​This is an action-packed fantasy adventure for fans of young adult fiction with a story telling craft that appeals to adults and teenagers alike. If you liked Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Fablehaven, and the Trylle series, you won't want to miss The Obsidian Dagger!

278 pages. 4.9 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Toot & Puddle: You Are My Sunshine by * Holly Hobbie - $1.99*

It's a glorious day in Woodcock Pocket. The sun is shining, the birds are singing . . . and Toot is moping. So, Puddle makes Toot's favorite dessert at dinnertime, takes him out for a little adventure, and even throws a party, but nothing seems to cheer up his friend. Then a big thunderstorm with lots of mud rocks Woodcock Pocket and changes everything. With light-hearted humor and exquisitely detailed watercolor paintings, Holly Hobbie tells the story of two pigs and their enduring friendship.

32 pages. 5.0 stars after 2 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a light romance, a sci-fi mystery and a teen fantasy...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Right Hand by * Derek Haas - $2.99*

Meet Austin Clay, the CIA's best-kept secret.

There has always been a need in the spy game for operations outside the realm of legality-covert missions so black no one in the American government, and almost no one in intelligence itself, is aware of their existence. The left hand can't know what the right hand is doing. Austin Clay is that right hand, executing missions that would be disavowed by his own government were he ever to be compromised. His team consists of only his trusted handler and himself. His missions are among the most important and dangerous in U.S. history. Clay is sent to track down a missing American operative, a man who was captured outside of Moscow, in the Russian countryside. Soon he discovers the missing officer is only the beginning of the mission, and finds himself protecting a desperate woman who believes a mole has penetrated the top levels of the U.S. government, throwing the international balance of power into jeopardy. With blistering pace, international intrigue, and a high-stakes plot that spans continents, THE RIGHT HAND introduces a new hero, from the novelist whose work the New York Times Book Review has proclaimed "devastatingly cool."

272 pages. 4.2 stars after 33 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Walk in the Park by * Jill Mansell - $1.99*

No one could have planned for this... Lara Carson left her family and boyfriend Flynn eighteen years ago without a word to anyone. Why has no one heard from her since? Does it mean anything that she's suddenly reappeared in Bath just in time for her ex-best friend Evie's wedding? And what about Flynn? Even the most eagle-eyed observer can't tell whether he's happy to see her, or just stunned. While secrets pile up on secrets, and the gossip mill wings into high gear, the brand-new life Lara's searching for becomes ever more elusive. There's a lot of catching up for everyone to do, and Lara's return is going to be anything but a walk in the park.

446 pages. 4.1 stars after 45 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Gun, with Occasional Music (Harvest Book) by * Jonathan Lethem - $1.99*

Gumshoe Conrad Metcalf has problems-there's a rabbit in his waiting room and a trigger-happy kangaroo on his tail. Near-future Oakland is a brave new world where evolved animals are members of society, the police monitor citizens by their karma levels, and mind-numbing drugs such as Forgettol and Acceptol are all the rage. Metcalf has been shadowing Celeste, the wife of an affluent doctor. Perhaps he's falling a little in love with her at the same time. When the doctor turns up dead, our amiable investigator finds himself caught in a crossfire between the boys from the Inquisitor's Office and gangsters who operate out of the back room of a bar called the Fickle Muse. Mixing elements of sci-fi, noir, and mystery, this clever first novel from the author of Motherless Brooklyn is a wry, funny, and satiric look at all that the future may hold.

271 pages. 4.3 stars after 89 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Tempest Unleashed (Tempest Maguire) by * Tracy Deebs - $2.99*

In Tempest Rising, Tempest chose to return to the sea, following in her mother's footsteps and forging a relationship with the selkie Kona. Now many months have gone by, and she yearns to see her family again. Life under the ocean is full of rigorous training to eventually take over the throne, which leads to Tempest's powers growing and manifesting in new ways. When Tiamat, Tempest's power-hungry nemesis, attacks Tempest's brother Moku on land, she returns to his side, which also brings her back to her old flame, Mark. But was the attack calculated to get Tempest out of the way' As the battle rages, Tempest's two loves will collide to both protect her and force her to choose. And when the biggest casualty of all befalls the merpeople-the Queen loses her life-will Tempest be able, or willing, to take over the throne'

417 pages. 3.9 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

The Right Hand sounds like it might be good - but here in the UK it's £7.99 (that's over US$12).    

So I'm going to wish list it and hope the price comes down! (It's not like I haven't got a million and one other things to read in the meantime).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a well-regarded tale of hidden pasts, a highland romance, a fantasy and a tween tale... Many here on KBoards consider _The Thirteenth Tale_ a "must read."


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Thirteenth Tale: A Novel by * Diane Setterfield - $1.99*

When Margaret Lea opened the door to the past, what she confronted was her destiny. All children mythologize their birth...So begins the prologue of reclusive author Vida Winter's collection of stories, which are as famous for the mystery of the missing thirteenth tale as they are for the delight and enchantment of the twelve that do exist. The enigmatic Winter has spent six decades creating various outlandish life histories for herself -- all of them inventions that have brought her fame and fortune but have kept her violent and tragic past a secret. Now old and ailing, she at last wants to tell the truth about her extraordinary life. She summons biographer Margaret Lea, a young woman for whom the secret of her own birth, hidden by those who loved her most, remains an ever-present pain. Struck by a curious parallel between Miss Winter's story and her own, Margaret takes on the commission. As Vida disinters the life she meant to bury for good, Margaret is mesmerized. It is a tale of gothic strangeness featuring the Angelfield family, including the beautiful and willful Isabelle, the feral twins Adeline and Emmeline, a ghost, a governess, a topiary garden and a devastating fire. Margaret succumbs to the power of Vida's storytelling but remains suspicious of the author's sincerity. She demands the truth from Vida, and together they confront the ghosts that have haunted them while becoming, finally, transformed by the truth themselves. The Thirteenth Tale is a love letter to reading, a book for the feral reader in all of us, a return to that rich vein of storytelling that our parents loved and that we loved as children. Diane Setterfield will keep you guessing, make you wonder, move you to tears and laughter and, in the end, deposit you breathless yet satisfied back upon the shore of your everyday life.

Settle down to enjoy a rousing good ghost story with Diane Setterfield's debut novel, The Thirteenth Tale. Setterfield has rejuvenated the genre with this closely plotted, clever foray into a world of secrets, confused identities, lies, and half-truths. She never cheats by pulling a rabbit out of a hat; this atmospheric story hangs together perfectly. There are two heroines here: Vida Winter, a famous author, whose life story is coming to an end, and Margaret Lea, a young, unworldly, bookish girl who is a bookseller in her father's shop. Vida has been confounding her biographers and fans for years by giving everybody a different version of her life, each time swearing it's the truth. Because of a biography that Margaret has written about brothers, Vida chooses Margaret to tell her story, all of it, for the first time. At their initial meeting, the conversation begins:

"You have given nineteen different versions of your life story to journalists in the last two years alone."

She [Vida] shrugged. "It's my profession. I'm a storyteller."

"I am a biographer, I work with facts."

The game is afoot and Margaret must spend some time sorting out whether or not Vida is actually ready to tell the whole truth. There is more here of Margaret discovering than of Vida cooperating wholeheartedly, but that is part of Vida's plan. The transformative power of truth informs the lives of both women by story's end, and The Thirteenth Tale is finally and convincingly told. --Valerie Ryan

416 pages. 4.2 stars after 1088 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $16.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Highland Surrender by * Tracy Brogan - $1.99*

To seal a fragile truce, Fiona Sinclair's brothers trade her in marriage to their sworn enemy. Though devastated by their betrayal, she has little choice in the matter, for if she refuses, her innocent young sister must take her place. The spirited Fiona is willing to sacrifice her freedom to protect her kin, but she vows never to surrender her heart. As the eldest son of a clan chief, Myles Campbell is accustomed to having his own way. But when the king of Scotland commands he wed a defiant Highland lass instead of a French mademoiselle, Myles must obey his royal duty. Meeting his bride for the first time on their wedding day, he is pleased to discover the lass is a beauty, but she quickly proves she'd just as soon kill him as kiss him. When two such warrior spirits collide, sparks fly, igniting a fiery passion that strains against the bonds of family honor, clan loyalty-and the ultimate surrender-love.

369 pages. 4.3 stars after 357 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Born of Shadows (The League) by * Sherrilyn Kenyon - $1.99*

In a world where the League and its assassins rule, where betrayal and treachery are everywhere . . . the only survivors are those ones who are . . . BORN OF SHADOWS

For Caillen Dagan, a defiant soldier of fortune, survival isn't a right, it's a brutal daily battle. Moving through the Ichidaian universe like a wraith, his brushes with the law and death are legendary. But when an act of rare heroism reveals his hidden birthright, he's forced into a world much more dangerous and cold-hearted than the bloody streets where he was raised-one of obscene wealth and lethal politics. Ferocious and determined, Desideria serves as an official bodyguard for her queen. Born of questionable genetics, she will do anything to prove herself worthy of the weapons she carries and the position she's won by combat. But when she uncovers a ruthless plot to assassinate the queen and overthrow her country's government, Desideria is caught in the crosshairs. With assassination contracts out on both of them, Caillen and Desideria must learn to fight together or die alone. And if they fail, their governments will fall into the hands of an unimaginable evil.

422 pages. 4.3 stars after 75 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* My Life in Pink & Green by * Lisa Greenwald - $1.99*

Twelve-year-old Lucy Desberg is a natural problem solver. After the local homecoming queen shows up at her family's struggling drugstore with a beauty disaster that Lucy helps to fix, Lucy has a long line of makeover customers for every school dance and bat mitzvah. But all the makeup tips in the world won't help save the pharmacy. If only she could find a way to make the pharmacy the center of town again-a place where people want to spend time, like in the old days. Lucy dreams up a solution that could resuscitate the family business and help the environment, too. But will Lucy's family stop fighting long enough to listen to a seventh-grader?

This book is a funny and sweet debut featuring an unforgettable narrator who knows what she wants, whether it's great makeup, a killer business plan, or a better world.

290 pages. 4.6 stars after 53 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Daily Deals include a well-regarded tale of hidden pasts, a highland romance, a fantasy and a tween tale... Many here on KBoards consider _The Thirteenth Tale_ a "must read."
> 
> 
> *Kindle Daily Deal* The Thirteenth Tale: A Novel by * Diane Setterfield - $1.99*
> 
> When Margaret Lea opened the door to the past, what she confronted was her destiny. All children mythologize their birth...So begins the prologue of reclusive author Vida Winter's collection of stories, which are as famous for the mystery of the missing thirteenth tale as they are for the delight and enchantment of the twelve that do exist. The enigmatic Winter has spent six decades creating various outlandish life histories for herself -- all of them inventions that have brought her fame and fortune but have kept her violent and tragic past a secret. Now old and ailing, she at last wants to tell the truth about her extraordinary life. She summons biographer Margaret Lea, a young woman for whom the secret of her own birth, hidden by those who loved her most, remains an ever-present pain. Struck by a curious parallel between Miss Winter's story and her own, Margaret takes on the commission. As Vida disinters the life she meant to bury for good, Margaret is mesmerized. It is a tale of gothic strangeness featuring the Angelfield family, including the beautiful and willful Isabelle, the feral twins Adeline and Emmeline, a ghost, a governess, a topiary garden and a devastating fire. Margaret succumbs to the power of Vida's storytelling but remains suspicious of the author's sincerity. She demands the truth from Vida, and together they confront the ghosts that have haunted them while becoming, finally, transformed by the truth themselves. The Thirteenth Tale is a love letter to reading, a book for the feral reader in all of us, a return to that rich vein of storytelling that our parents loved and that we loved as children. Diane Setterfield will keep you guessing, make you wonder, move you to tears and laughter and, in the end, deposit you breathless yet satisfied back upon the shore of your everyday life.
> 
> Settle down to enjoy a rousing good ghost story with Diane Setterfield's debut novel, The Thirteenth Tale. Setterfield has rejuvenated the genre with this closely plotted, clever foray into a world of secrets, confused identities, lies, and half-truths. She never cheats by pulling a rabbit out of a hat; this atmospheric story hangs together perfectly. There are two heroines here: Vida Winter, a famous author, whose life story is coming to an end, and Margaret Lea, a young, unworldly, bookish girl who is a bookseller in her father's shop. Vida has been confounding her biographers and fans for years by giving everybody a different version of her life, each time swearing it's the truth. Because of a biography that Margaret has written about brothers, Vida chooses Margaret to tell her story, all of it, for the first time. At their initial meeting, the conversation begins:
> 
> "You have given nineteen different versions of your life story to journalists in the last two years alone."
> 
> She [Vida] shrugged. "It's my profession. I'm a storyteller."
> 
> "I am a biographer, I work with facts."
> 
> The game is afoot and Margaret must spend some time sorting out whether or not Vida is actually ready to tell the whole truth. There is more here of Margaret discovering than of Vida cooperating wholeheartedly, but that is part of Vida's plan. The transformative power of truth informs the lives of both women by story's end, and The Thirteenth Tale is finally and convincingly told. --Valerie Ryan
> 
> 416 pages. 4.2 stars after 1088 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $16.99 if you purchase this book.


Three words: Buy. This. Book.

It's really really great. . . .I read it in paper -- hardback -- shortly after release. I may actually have to get myself a kindle copy to re-read -- and I don't do that very often. It gets a rare 5 star rating from me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Three words: Buy. This. Book.
> 
> It's really really great. . . .I read it in paper -- hardback -- shortly after release. I may actually have to get myself a kindle copy to re-read -- and I don't do that very often. It gets a rare 5 star rating from me.


It's extremely popular among our membership. I got it from the library to read based on recommendations here. (I don't believe it was available on Kindle then, or was more than I wanted to spend.) I loved, loved, loved the beginning and was prepared to give it a rare five star. But I thought the book fizzled....I really didn't care for the ending. But I seemed to be in the minority. 

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal

Just bought The Thirteenth Tale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let us know how you like it, Cardinal!

Today's Daily Deals include the Gold Box Deal of the Day: 40 Kindle Mysteries & Thrillers, Each $1.99 or Less (many $0.99), including author Max Allen Collins and KB Members LJ Sellers, Simon Wood and John Everson. There's mystery, thrillers and horror! And the usual romance, sci-fi/fantasy and children/tween/teen books. Oh, my gift card balance is going to be hit hard today....


*Kindle Daily Deal* Terminated by *KB's own Simon Wood - $1.99*

Stephen Tarbell needed that promotion. But they had to go and give the job to his supervisor, Gwen Farris. Now Tarbell has had enough-and he's about to put Gwen on notice. She has two choices: give him a glowing review on his performance evaluation or suffer the consequences. Gwen has already survived one violent attack, fifteen years ago. But even that experience couldn't prepare her for Tarbell's relentless fury. Pulling a knife on her was just the beginning. Like a sadist peeling the wings off a helpless fly, Tarbell is determined to pick apart her life using every means of physical and psychological torment. The company's security firm says they'll handle the situation, but whose side are they really on' And how do you stop a psychopath so consumed by hate he thinks he's the one being persecuted' An ominous thriller set in a world where workplace insecurity meets violent obsession, Simon Wood's Terminated grabs the reader by the throat and never lets go.

342 pages. stars after reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

    ​
*Daily Romance Deal* On A Night Like This (Callaways #1) by * Barbara Freethy - $1.99*

From #1 NY Times Bestselling Author, Barbara Freethy, comes a romantic new contemporary series about the Callaways, a big, blended Irish family born to serve and protect.   The second oldest of the Callaway clan, Aiden Callaway veered from the family tradition of urban firefighting and became a smokejumper, never questioning his choice until the job took the life of his friend, Kyle, and left Aiden with injuries and fractured memories. Everyone blames Aiden for what happened, but he doesn't remember, nor is he sure he wants to remember. The truth may clear Aiden of blame but destroy Kyle's reputation and hurt the people he left behind.     Aiden seeks help from an unlikely ally &#8230;     Sara had always been untouchable, sweet, innocent, his sister's best friend, and the girl next door. But one reckless night in their youth took their relationship to a new level. Sara has never forgiven or forgotten the way Aiden brought it crashing down, but she's no longer that girl with the crazy crush. She's a woman in search of her own truth. The sparks between Aiden and Sara have been smoldering for a very long time. Sara is afraid to take another chance on a man who broke her heart, and Aiden knows better than anyone how dangerous an intense fire can be. As teenagers they weren't ready for each other. Are they ready now' ** ON A NIGHT LIKE THIS is the first book in an eight book connected contemporary romance series featuring the intriguing Callaway family. Love, mystery, adventure -- the Callaways have it all! * * * PRAISE for Barbara Freethy novels ... "Freethy has a gift for creating complex characters." Library Journal "Barbara Freethy is a master storyteller with a gift for spinning tales about ordinary people in extraordinary situations and drawing readers into their lives." Romance Reviews Today "Freethy's skillful plotting and gift for creating sympathetic characters will ensure that few dry eyes will be left at the end of the story." Publishers Weekly on The Way Back Home "Freethy skillfully keeps the reader on the hook, and her tantalizing and believable tale has it all- romance, adventure, and mystery." Booklist on Summer Secrets "Barbara Freethy brings a tender poignancy to mainstream romantic fiction." Romantic Times on Daniel's Gift "Freethy's story-telling ability is top-notch." Romantic Times on Don't Say A Word

276 pages. 4.7 stars after 77 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Sabriel (The Abhorsen Trilogy) by * Garth Nix - $*

Since childhood, Sabriel has lived outside the walls of the Old Kingdom, away from the power of Free Magic, and away from the Dead who refuse to stay dead. But now her father, the Mage Abhorson, is missing, and Sabriel must cross into that world to find him. With Mogget, whose feline form hides a powerful, perhaps malevolent spirit, and Touchstone, a young Charter Mage, Sabriel travels deep into the Old Kingdom. There she confronts an evil that threatens much more than her life'and comes face to face with her own hidden destiny. . . Garth Nix's first young adult novel, Sabriel was recently nominated for the Aurealis Award for Excellence in Science Fiction in Australia. 
After receiving a cryptic message from her father, Abhorsen, a necromancer trapped in Death, 18-year-old Sabriel sets off into the Old Kingdom. Fraught with peril and deadly trickery, her journey takes her to a world filled with parasitical spirits, Mordicants, and Shadow Hands. Unlike other necromancers, who raise the dead, Abhorsen lays the disturbed dead back to rest. This obliges him--and now Sabriel, who has taken on her father's title and duties--to slip over the border into the icy river of Death, sometimes battling the evil forces that lurk there, waiting for an opportunity to escape into the realm of the living. Desperate to find her father, and grimly determined to help save the Old Kingdom from destruction by the horrible forces of the evil undead, Sabriel endures almost impossible exhaustion, violent confrontations, and terrifying challenges to her supernatural abilities--and her destiny. Garth Nix delves deep into the mystical underworld of necromancy, magic, and the monstrous undead. This tale is not for the faint of heart; imbedded in the classic good-versus-evil story line are subplots of grisly ghouls hungry for human life to perpetuate their stay in the world of the living, and dark, devastating secrets of betrayal and loss. Just try to put this book down. For more along this line, try Nix's later novel: Shade's Children. (Ages 12 and older) --Emilie Coulter

496 pages. 4.7 stars after 71 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Kira-Kira by * Cynthia Kadohata - $*

kira-kira (kee' ra kee' ra): glittering; shining Glittering. That's how Katie Takeshima's sister, Lynn, makes everything seem. The sky is kira-kira because its color is deep but see-through at the same time. The sea is kira-kira for the same reason. And so are people's eyes. When Katie and her family move from a Japanese community in Iowa to the Deep South of Georgia, it's Lynn who explains to her why people stop them on the street to stare. And it's Lynn who, with her special way of viewing the world, teaches Katie to look beyond tomorrow. But when Lynn becomes desperately ill, and the whole family begins to fall apart, it is up to Katie to find a way to remind them all that there is always something glittering -- kira-kira -- in the future. Luminous in its persistence of love and hope, Kira-Kira is Cynthia Kadohata's stunning debut in middle-grade fiction.
In Cynthia Kadohata's lively, lovely, funny and sad novel -- winner of the 2005 Newbery Medal -- the Japanese-American Takeshima family moves from Iowa to Georgia in the 1950s when Katie, the narrator, is just in kindergarten. Though her parents endure grueling conditions and impossible hours in the non-unionized poultry plant and hatchery where they work, they somehow manage to create a loving, stable home for their three children: Lynn, Katie, and Sammy. Katie's trust in, and admiration for, her older sister Lynn never falters, even when her sisterly advice doesn't seem to make sense. Lynn teaches her about everything from how the sky, the ocean, and people's eyes are special to the injustice of racial prejudice. The two girls dream of buying a house for the family someday and even save $100 in candy money: "Our other favorite book was Silas Marner. We were quite capitalistic and liked the idea of Silas keeping all that gold underneath the floorboards." When Lynn develops lymphoma, it's heartbreaking, but through the course of her worsening illness, Katie does her best to remember Lynn's "kira-kira" (glittery, shining) outlook on life. Small moments shine the brightest in this poignant story; told beautifully and lyrically in Katie's fresh, honest voice. (Ages 11 to 14) --Karin Snelson

272 pages. 4.1 stars after 200 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a time-travelling highlander romance, three sci-fi tales by three authors in one volume, and four kid's books in celebration of Earth Day!


*Kindle Daily Deal* King of Swords (Assassin series) by * Russell Blake - $1.99*

Book 1 of the Assassin series, King of Swords is an epic assassination thriller framed against a gritty backdrop of brutal drug cartel violence in modern Mexico. The G-20 Financial Summit is planned for San Jose Del Cabo. The world's pre-eminent finance ministers will attend, along with the presidents of the U.S. and Mexico. Captain Romero Cruz of the Mexican Federal Police uncovers an assassination plot against the attendees. In a roller-coaster race against the clock, Cruz must track and stop El Rey, the "King of Swords" - a faceless super-assassin responsible for a string of the world's most spectacular killings, before he turns the G-20 into a slaughterhouse. King of Swords is a rule-breaking rush that shatters convention to create a richly-drawn story that's sure to shock and delight even the most jaded intrigue/adventure thriller fans. WARNING - King of Swords is controversial & contains jarring imagery & situations. It is NOT for the faint of heart. Readers interested in tame, conventional thrillers would be best advised to look elsewhere. +++

A Q & A for King of Swords with author Russell Blake

Question: King of Swords is a no-holds-barred suspense thriller set in present-day Mexico. What books influenced you in creating it & how did you come up with the idea?

Russell Blake: Day of the Jackal, The Bourne trilogy and Shibumi. I wanted to create something that would give a nod to those works, but kick it up a notch - modernize them; crank them on steroids, leave readers gasping & cringing, revitalize the genre. I saw the G-20 in Cabo San Lucas, and thought it would be an ideal event in which to frame the quintessential assassination thriller, but with a "24" style storytelling sensibility & an unflinching description of the cartel violence pervading Mexico.

Q: King of Swords blends fact & fiction. What was the inspiration for using the drug cartels as the framework for the story, & where does truth end & invention begin?

RB: Mexico is fighting a civil war; the government against the narco-trafficking cartels. Around 8,000 people die every year as a result of cartel violence, including cops, military, cartel members, family, and innocent bystanders. It's a brutal industry that throws over $50 billion a year into cartel hands - more than the GDP of many nations. I want readers to see the very real cost in human terms, so the truth/fiction line is deliberately fuzzy. Everything I write is based loosely in fact, & it's up to the reader to determine where it leaves off.

Q: King of Swords is not for the meek, & is controversial in its graphic depiction of cartel violence and government complicity. Aren't you afraid you'll offend with it?

RB: The trafficking business is a bloody, vicious industry perpetrating horrific crimes against humanity. I wanted to capture the casual savagery that typifies it, the willingness of ordinary men to engage in extraordinary brutality. I wanted to highlight the psychological making of the monster. Readers' sensibilities should be offended. I want them squirming, pulled out of their comfort zone. If they aren't, if they sleep peacefully after reading it, or can put it down, I didn't do my job.

Q: King of Swords is much faster-moving than many thrillers. How did you achieve that effect, & are your other books anything like that?

RB: It's a pacing thing. I wanted to create an experience, not a book - to hurtle the reader along and leave them shaking from the adrenaline rush. There are tricks I developed to create, sustain, & amplify that pace that I played with in some of my earlier work. King of Swords for me is the ultimate expression of that "high-velocity read" approach to fiction.

Q: What made you want to write?

RB: I grew up on a steady diet of Ludlum and Forsyth and Le Carre and Trevanian. That evolved into an interest in telling those sorts of stories.

233 pages. 4.3 stars after 133 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Tempting the Highlander (Highlander Trilogy) by * Janet Chapman - $0.99*

She has the power to tempt him beyond all reason.... Catherine Daniels arrives in Pine Creek, Maine, at just the right time for Robbie MacBain. She is on the run from her ex-husband, and Robbie is a sexy, single foster parent who needs a housekeeper while he travels back in time to medieval Scotland. Unbeknownst to Catherine, Robbie's looking for a book of spells to save the future of his family...and little did he expect to find a burning passion in Catherine's arms. Can Robbie seal his family's fate while enticing Catherine to follow him and her own heart wherever love will take them'

384 pages. 3.9 stars after 26 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Stranded by * Anne Bishop - $*

Three Great Authors-Three Great Science Fiction Stories A Strand In The Web New York Times Bestselling Fantasy Author Anne Bishop makes her U.S. debut in Science Fiction with this engaging futuristic novella. The Restorers travel the universe fulfilling a purpose handed down through the generations. They live and die aboard city-ships, never knowing the worlds they create and save. What begins as a disastrous training exercise in creating and balancing ecosystems becomes an unexpected fight for survival. The only hope may be the secret project of an untried Restorer team. Host Of Leeches Award winning author James Alan Gardner pens a wonderfully imaginative tale, in which a young woman wakes to find herself the sole human on an orbiting, mechanical space station. To find a way home, she must navigate the dangerous politics of war between opposing robot leaders. Stranded Popular urban fantasy writer Anthony Francis (Dakota Frost, Skindancer series) explores the clash of ethics and survival when a young, genetically engineered centauress from the ultra-advanced Alliance lays claim to a rare, strategic garden planet, only to find herself captured by a band of rag-tag Frontier refugees who've crashed their vintage ship on her unexpectedly hostile world. On the edge, all things are possible... From Stranded, by Anthony Francis She crested a ridge overlooking the wreck-and froze, bewitched. Climbing from the ship were the most beautiful people she'd ever seen. They wore armored spacesuits, patched in a thousand places, and painted to look like animals. Helmets folded back revealed inner pressure suits decorated too: one girl in a leopard outersuit had a snakeskin helm, adorned with feathers, over skin painted a pale blue. Serendipity gasped. These were adventurers. The gravity was clearly punishing their slender frames, but they kept going, crawling out of the smoking ship from every hatch, rappelling down on spacelines, tools jangling on their belts when their boots touched the broken earth. Not one of them looked a day over sixteen. That should have meant nothing-her grandmother didn't look a day over sixteen-but as fractured shale dislodged by her slogs crackled down the slope, they turned and stared at her with youthful shock. They had none of the smug poise of ancient souls newly young. What Serendipity saw instead, and felt keenly, was fear. Her gut churned. The boys were armed with projectile automatics.

274 pages. 4.2 stars after 11 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Earth Day, Birthday! by * Maureen Wright - $*

It's April 22, and Lion and his friends want to plant trees, recycle bottles, and have fun on Earth Day. But not Monkey. He wants to celebrate his birthday. Can he convince the other animals that it really is his birthday? Violet Kim's humorous artwork, rendered in paper, photographs, and colored pencil, highlight the sunny, friendly world of the animals.

32 pages. 4.4 stars after 31 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Three more kid's books are on sale today in honor of Earth Day!

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a young adult chick-lit/mystery, a romance by KB's Lisa Scott, a paranormal fantasy and a powerful coming-of-age story.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Pretty Little Liars by * Sara Shepard - $2.99*

Spencer covets her sister's boyfriend. Aria's fantasizing about her English teacher. Emily's crushing on the new girl at school. Hanna uses some ugly tricks to stay beautiful. But they've all kept an even bigger secret since their friend Alison vanished. How do I know? Because I know everything about the bad girls they were, the naughty girls they are, and all the dirty secrets they've kept. And guess what? I'm telling.

In the exclusive Philadelphia suburb of Rosewood, Alison is the Queen Bee of her elite seventh grade hive. BFs Aria, Hanna, Spencer, and Emily vie for her attention, even as each of them hides a hideous secret only Alison knows. So when Alison goes missing after a slumber party, never to be seen again, each girl is heartbroken, but also a little relieved. Now it is three years later, and though the four girls have grown apart, they are each still hiding something. Artsy Aria is carrying on an affair with one of her teachers, fashionista Hanna shoplifts to accessorize her trendy outfits, blue-blood Spencer is sleeping with her older sister's boyfriend, while straight-A Emily is trying to ignore her attraction to a new female classmate. When the girls begin receiving threatening text messages and emails that from someone known only as "A," they must confront the fact that against all odds, it appears Alison is back. Could Alison still be alive? And if so, why is she so determined to uncover all their dirty little secrets? Debut author Sara Shepard's shamelessly addictive blend of Desperate Housewives and I Know What You Did Last Summer is absolutely delicious. Her infusion of mystery and murder breathes new life into the tired genre of high society chick lit, and will give fans of Gossip Girl and The A-List something new to dig their French-manicured nails into. A cliff-hanging ending will leave readers craving the second title in the planned four-part series. --Jennifer Hubert

304 pages. 4.6 stars after 320 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* No Foolin' (Willowdale Romance Novel) by *KB's own Lisa Scott - $1.99*

Welcome to Willowdale, North Carolina, a small town where the folks are friendly, the romances are as sweet as the tea, and the biddies at the diner gobble up gossip like it's peach cobbler. This may be their biggest scoop ever. When sexy Hollywood bad-boy Teague "T-Rex" Reynolds comes to this quiet Southern town, he needs a fake girlfriend to hide the secret that brought him there. School nurse Kate Riley takes the job, but she won't fall for a movie star, no ma'am. That's fine with Teague. He hung a closed sign on his heart years ago. Convincing the press they're in love is one thing. Fooling each other they're not is getting harder each day. Despite scandal, heartache, and misunderstandings galore, they might just find the sweet thrill of true love. Book one of The Willowdale Romances. Lisa Scott is a former TV news anchor who now makes up stories instead of sticking to the facts. Learn more about where her ideas come from and what's on the way at ReadLisaScott.com

270 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Hunt (The Hunt Trilogy) by * Andrew Fukuda - $2.99*

Don't Sweat. Don't Laugh. Don't draw attention to yourself. And most of all, whatever you do, do not fall in love with one of them. Gene is different from everyone else around him. He can't run with lightning speed, sunlight doesn't hurt him and he doesn't have an unquenchable lust for blood. Gene is a human, and he knows the rules. Keep the truth a secret. It's the only way to stay alive in a world of night-a world where humans are considered a delicacy and hunted for their blood. When he's chosen for a once in a lifetime opportunity to hunt the last remaining humans, Gene's carefully constructed life begins to crumble around him. He's thrust into the path of a girl who makes him feel things he never thought possible-and into a ruthless pack of hunters whose suspicions about his true nature are growing. Now that Gene has finally found something worth fighting for, his need to survive is stronger than ever-but is it worth the cost of his humanity?

304 pages. 4.0 stars after 156 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Namesake by * Steven Parlato - $*

Gifted artist? Standout student? All his teachers are sure certain that Evan Galloway can be the graduate who brings glory to small, ordinary St. Sebastian's School. As for Evan, however, he can't be bothered anymore. Since the shock of his young father's suicide last spring, Evan no longer cares about the future. In fact, he believes that he spent the first fifteen years of his life living a lie. Despite his mother's encouragement and the steadfast companionship of his best friend, Alexis, Evan is mired in rage and bitterness. Good memories seem ludicrous when the present holds no hope. Then Evan's grandmother hands him the key--literally, a key--to a locked trunk that his father hid when he was the same age as Evan is now. Digging into the trunk and the small-town secrets it uncovers, Evan can begin to face who his father really was, and why even the love of his son could not save him. In a voice that resonates with the authenticity of grief, Steven Parlato tells a different kind of coming-of-age story, about a boy thrust into adulthood too soon, through the corridor of shame, disbelief, and finally...compassion.

288 pages. 4.6 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, historical romance, urban fantasy (as well as a bonus cheap vampire series by the same author) and a kid's fantasy, all $1.99 each or less


*Kindle Daily Deal* Extended Family by * Patrick Kendrick - $1.99*

Dr. Harmon Gettys is the perfect man: tall, dark, handsome, and brilliant. He'd seemingly be a catch for any woman-especially those who desire an apparently charmed offspring. But Gettys uses his seed for murder, to create a legacy of violence. For Fire Marshal Greymon Gift, gruesome burn-related murders are nothing new. But a sudden spike in his jurisdiction has Gift on high alert. When an FBI investigation links multiple arson scenes to the deceased Dr. Gettys, Gift is pulled even deeper into a case that's hot enough to start a conflagration. He knows that even if Gettys were alive, such an assortment of violent crimes could never be committed by just one man. So who is spreading these horrors from coast to coast' Gift and FBI Agent Rose Cleary partner up to stop the growing number of savagely murdered victims, but can they uncover the truth before they wind up on the list of the dead? Extended Family offers a thrilling look into the heart of darkness. Horrifying and suspenseful, the novel explores the idea that evil can be passed like a torch from one generation to the next. As Gettys proved-and Gift is about to find out-sometimes all it takes is a spark to set the family tree ablaze.

371 pages. 4.0 stars after 56 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Rose at Midnight by * Anne Stuart - $1.99*

A seminal romance, finally available again. Ghislaine de Lorgny wants just one thing in this life -- revenge on the man who destroyed her life. Nicholas Blackthorne wants two things -- to keep Ghislaine from killing him and getting her into his bed. Kidnapping her and taking her, kicking and screaming, across half of Europe is only the beginning to their adventures. Nicholas has a black heart and a remorseless soul, Ghislaine has fierce determination and a score to settle. If only she wasn't falling in love with her kidnapper.

394 pages. 4.5 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Angel's Ink: The Asylum Tales by * Jocelynn Drake - $1.99*

"A lot of fun, with a whole new take on the dark urban fantasy. Bright and breezy, with fascinating characters, and a background with hidden depths. Drake puts the ink in incredible." -Simon R. Green "_Angel's Ink_ is an other-earthly blend of magic and technology in the best tradition of urban fantasy that refused to let me go. The continuing Asylum Tales promise to be intriguing and wildly inventive." -Kim Harrison "Gritty, authentic and fast-paced! This urban fantasy series rocks!" -J.R. Ward The superstars of urban fantasy agree-_Angel's Ink_, the first book in Jocelyn Drake's Asylum Tales is a winner! Genre fans who know-and love-Drake's phenomenal, _New York Times_ bestselling Dark Days novels will be blown away by this dark and seductive new series. Meet Gage, a magical tattoo artist trying to remain hidden and alive in a world where elves, faeries, trolls, werewolves, and vampires mingle freely with humans, and warlocks and witches rule the roost with merciless cruelty. _Angel's Ink_ indelibly marks the beginning of something phenomenal and every reader whose tastes run to the supernatural-those who can't wait to sink their teeth into the latest Patricia Briggs, Carrie Vaughn, Kelley Armstrong, or Jim Butcher-will want to fly with this Angel.

352 pages. 4.2 stars after 56 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $14.49 if you purchase this book.

     ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* The Dragon's Eye: Dragonology Chronicles, Volume One (Ologies: The Dragonology Chronicles) by * Dugald A. Steer - $1.99*

Adventure! Villains! And dragons, dragons, dragons! From the creators of the best-selling Dragonology series, this first volume of the Dragonology Chronicles finds Daniel Cook and his sister, Beatrice, studying with eccentric dragonologist Dr. Ernest Drake. Soon they're caught up in a race to find the stolen Dragon's Eye- a jewel that has the power to reflect the true Dragon Master- before it is stolen by the evil Ignatius Crook. Working with Dr. Drake (and many friendly dragons), can these young siblings foil Ignatius and recover the Dragon's Eye'

240 pages. 4.7 stars after 17 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include 60 non-fiction books at $2.99 each, a romance set for $0.99, a sci-fi thriller and a fun kid's tongue-twistering mystery...

One book is shown below; a link to the other 59 is here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Ascent of George Washington by * John Ferling - $2.99*

Perhaps the most revered American of all, George Washington has long been considered a stoic leader who held himself above the fray of political infighting. What has gone unnoticed about the much-researched life of Washington is that he was in fact a consummate politician, as historian John Ferling shows in this revealing and provocative new book. As leader of the Continental Army, Washington's keen political savvy enabled him not only to outwit superior British forces, but--even more challenging--to manage the fractious and intrusive Continental Congress. Despite dire setbacks early in the war, Washington deftly outmaneuvered rival generals and defused dissent from officers below him, ending the war with the status of a national icon. His carefully burnished reputation allowed Washington, as president, to lead the country under the guise of non-partisanship for almost all of his eight years in office. Washington, Ferling argues, was not only one of America's most adroit politicians, he was easily the most successful of all time--so successful, in fact, that he is no longer thought of as having been political.

461 pages. 4.0 stars after 74 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

See the other 59 books here.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Bachelor Pact by * Rita Herron - $0.99*

PRAISE FOR RITA HERRON'S ROMANTIC COMEDIES:

Marry Me, Maddie Rita Herron's lovable, laughable style...will keep the reader in stitches. WordWeaving, Reviewer: C.Penn

Marry Me, Maddie is a charming, humorous and flat-out fun read. Rita Herron is an author to watch. Romantic Times, Reviewer: Jill Smith

Sleepless in Savannah A fun contemporary romance...an amusing read. Amazon.com, Reviewer: Harriet Klausner

OVERVIEW:

Three men sworn to bachelor hood meet their matches in this trilogy about friendships, family and love! Marry Me, Maddie -- When Maddie is dumped on television, her brothers' best friend is enlisted to babysit her - but will they fall in love?

Sleepless in Savannah -- a dating game show goes awry and forces Sophie to take a weekend date with a stranger instead of Maddie's brother -- the man she wants to be with.

I Love Lucy -- all Lucy wants for the holidays is to be with her family and the man she loves -- instead she's hiding out from a stalker in a sixties & up community!

MORE PRAISE:

Marry Me, Maddie Get set for an entertaining read with a lively set of characters!

Scribes World Reviews: Rita Herron's style sparkles in Marry Me, Maddie. Without a doubt Rita Herron's rising star boldly shines in this book. Amazon.com

Sleepless in Savannah A fun and fast moving story. Romantic Times, Reviewer; Susan Mobley

4.2 stars after 49 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Search for the Buried Bomber (Dark Prospects) by * Xu Lei - $1.99*

The X-Files meets Indiana Jones in Search for the Buried Bomber, the first in Xu Lei's Dark Prospects series of thrillers steeped in archeological myths and government secrets. During China's tumultuous Cultural Revolution, the People's Liberation Army dispatches an elite group of prospectors famous for their work uncovering rare minerals to the mountains of rural Inner Mongolia. Their assignment: to bring honor to their country by descending into a maze of dank caves to find and retrieve the remnants of a buried World War II bomber left by their Japanese enemies. How the aircraft ended up beneath thousands of feet of rock baffles the team, but they'll soon encounter far more treacherous and equally inexplicable forces lurking in the shadows. Each step taken-and each life lost-brings them closer to a mind-bending truth that should never see the light of day. Pride sent them into the caves, but terror will drive them out. Through the eyes of one of the prospectors, bestselling Chinese author Xu Lei leads readers on a gripping and suspenseful journey.

312 pages. 3.9 stars after 49 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Spaghetti-Slurping Sewer Serpent by * Laura Ripes - $1.99*

Sammy Sanders can't sleep. He is 77 percent sure that a spaghetti-slurping serpent lives in his sewer. Sammy and his sidekicks his sister, Sally, and their slobbery dog, Stan set out to discover the truth. What Sammy finds is a surprise in this tongue twisting mystery featuring the slippery letter S. The bright, fun artwork was created in colored pencil.

32 pages. 4.8 stars after 26 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include romantic suspense, romantic fantasy, science fiction, and a young adult zombie thriller....


*Kindle Daily Deal* Die for Me: A Novel of the Valentine Killer by * Cynthia Eden - $1.99*

She thought her fiancé was the perfect man-until he turned out to be the perfect killer&#8230; Katherine Cole is running for her life, desperate to escape the Valentine Killer-so-called because he stabs his victims through the heart and leaves them holding a telltale single red rose. Still he tracks her to New Orleans and begins carving a bloody path to her door. But this time, Katherine refuses to run any farther. This time, she'll do anything to stop the madman she once loved, even trust the sexy cop promising to keep her safe&#8230; Detective Dane Black never lets his emotions interfere with his job, even as the Valentine Killer surfaces in New Orleans to stalk his prey. But when Dane agrees to protect the killer's ex-fiancée, Katherine Cole, he can't ignore the passion kindling between them. After a single unforgettable night binds them body and soul, Dane knows he won't rest until Katherine is safe in his arms-and the Valentine Killer is dead. Dark and intensely sexy, this romantic suspense novel from USA Today bestselling author Cynthia Eden is sure to leave readers breathless.

358 pages. 4.4 stars after 185 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Dating The Devil by * Lia Romeo - $1.99*

Lucy O'Neill is a plain-Jane New York PR assistant with a tiny apartment, a dead-end job, and a pair of annoyingly perfect roommates. Nothing exciting ever happens to her, until one night at a neighborhood pub . . . Lewis Mephisto is tall, handsome, and hot. Very hot. He meets her gaze through the crowd, a wicked grin on his lips, an irresistible invitation in his eyes. He's Mr. Right Times Ten. Sophisticated, wealthy, sexy, and completely devoted to her, body and soul. So what's her problem' Can't she handle dating the Devil' * Lewis looks at me hard for a moment in the darkness, then nods. "So you've figured the whole thing out," he says ruefully. "You're-" "Yeah," he says. "Say it," I say in a trembling voice. "I want you to say it." He reaches over and switches his bedside lamp on, and suddenly the room is flooded with warm light. Then he looks back at me and shrugs. "I'm Satan," he says. He looks so boyishly vulnerable, sitting there shirtless amidst the rumpled sheets, one sock on and one off, blinking sleep out of his blue eyes, that I want to laugh. Of course, I also want to cry. I can feel the tears welling up in the corners of my eyes, but I manage to keep my voice steady. "And you've been-all this time, you've been-trying to steal my soul'" "Not steal it, exactly," he says. "Just . . . lead you into temptation." Lia Romeo is a playwright, novelist, and author of the highly-praised humor book, 11,002 Things to Be Miserable About. Dating the Devil is her first novel.

190 pages. 4.5 stars after 11 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* StarFire (Vince Lombard) by * Mike Lee - $0.99*

Captain Vince Lombard, G-Marine company commander, is tasked with tracking down a stray ship. The Alliance Military Ship StarFire has gone silent, and previous attempts to locate her have resulted in the loss of more ships. After two previous wars with xenospecies humanity bumped into while expanding into space, no one knows what might be the cause of StarFire's missing in action status. And internal politics between Fleet command and the Galactic Marine Corps might mean that, unless something is done, humanity may get the news it's at war with yet another new race about the time they show up to attack one of the human systems in the sector. A prequel to the book "Fey," this story is a novelization of the story Vince related to Blondie in the previous book, which many readers requested. I'm happy to accomodate my readers by providing this novel-length version of that story.

229 pages. 4.5 stars after 136 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Undertakers: The Rise of the Corpses by * Ty Drago - $1.99*

"On a sunny Wednesday morning in October, a day that would mark the end of one life and the beginning of another, I found out my grouchy next door neighbor was the walking dead. When you turn around expecting to see something familiar, and instead see something else altogether, it takes a little while for your brain to catch up with your eyes. I call it the 'Holy Crap Factor.'" Forced to flee his home and family, twelve-year-old Will Ritter falls in with the Undertakers-a rag-tag army of teenage resistance fighters who've banded together to battle the Corpses. Praise for Ty Drago: "...The author hardly sets a foot or a word wrong." -Publishers Weekly "More, if you please, Mr. Drago." -Booklist

478 pages. 4.7 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include Neil Gaimann, Kurt Vonnegut, a romance, and middle-grade historic fiction....

_Note: A different edition of American Gods was previously offered. Check your library to make sure you don't already have it._


*Kindle Daily Deal* American Gods: The Tenth Anniversary Edition: A Novel by * Neil Gaiman - $1.99*

First published in 2001, _American Gods_became an instant classic-an intellectual and artistic benchmark from the multiple-award-winning master of innovative fiction, Neil Gaiman. Now discover the mystery and magic of _American Gods_ in this tenth anniversary edition. Newly updated and expanded with the author's preferred text, this commemorative volume is a true celebration of a modern masterpiece by the one, the only, Neil Gaiman.

A storm is coming . . .

Locked behind bars for three years, Shadow did his time, quietly waiting for the magic day when he could return to Eagle Point, Indiana. A man no longer scared of what tomorrow might bring, all he wanted was to be with Laura, the wife he deeply loved, and start a new life. But just days before his release, Laura and Shadow's best friend are killed in an accident. With his life in pieces and nothing to keep him tethered, Shadow accepts a job from a beguiling stranger he meets on the way home, an enigmatic man who calls himself Mr. Wednesday. A trickster and rogue, Wednesday seems to know more about Shadow than Shadow does himself. Life as Wednesday's bodyguard, driver, and errand boy is far more interesting and dangerous than Shadow ever imagined-it is a job that takes him on a dark and strange road trip and introduces him to a host of eccentric characters whose fates are mysteriously intertwined with his own. Along the way Shadow will learn that the past never dies; that everyone, including his beloved Laura, harbors secrets; and that dreams, totems, legends, and myths are more real than we know. Ultimately, he will discover that beneath the placid surface of everyday life a storm is brewing-an epic war for the very soul of America-and that he is standing squarely in its path.

Relevant and prescient, _American Gods_ has been lauded for its brilliant synthesis of "mystery, satire, sex, horror, and poetic prose" (Michael Dirda, _Washington Post Book World_) and as a modern phantasmagoria that "distills the essence of America" (_Seattle Post-Intelligencer_). It is, quite simply, an outstanding work of literary imagination that will endure for generations.

American Gods is Neil Gaiman's best and most ambitious novel yet, a scary, strange, and hallucinogenic road-trip story wrapped around a deep examination of the American spirit. Gaiman tackles everything from the onslaught of the information age to the meaning of death, but he doesn't sacrifice the razor-sharp plotting and narrative style he's been delivering since his Sandman days. Shadow gets out of prison early when his wife is killed in a car crash. At a loss, he takes up with a mysterious character called Wednesday, who is much more than he appears. In fact, Wednesday is an old god, once known as Odin the All-father, who is roaming America rounding up his forgotten fellows in preparation for an epic battle against the upstart deities of the Internet, credit cards, television, and all that is wired. Shadow agrees to help Wednesday, and they whirl through a psycho-spiritual storm that becomes all too real in its manifestations. For instance, Shadow's dead wife Laura keeps showing up, and not just as a ghost--the difficulty of their continuing relationship is by turns grim and darkly funny, just like the rest of the book. Armed only with some coin tricks and a sense of purpose, Shadow travels through, around, and underneath the visible surface of things, digging up all the powerful myths Americans brought with them in their journeys to this land as well as the ones that were already here. Shadow's road story is the heart of the novel, and it's here that Gaiman offers up the details that make this such a cinematic book--the distinctly American foods and diversions, the bizarre roadside attractions, the decrepit gods reduced to shell games and prostitution. "This is a bad land for Gods," says Shadow. More than a tourist in America, but not a native, Neil Gaiman offers an outside-in and inside-out perspective on the soul and spirituality of the country--our obsessions with money and power, our jumbled religious heritage and its societal outcomes, and the millennial decisions we face about what's real and what's not. --Therese Littleton

565 pages. 3.9 stars after 1263 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Violets of March: A Novel by * Sarah Jio - $2.99*

A heartbroken woman stumbled upon a diary and steps into the life of its anonymous author.

In her twenties, Emily Wilson was on top of the world: she had a bestselling novel, a husband plucked from the pages of GQ, and a one-way ticket to happily ever after.

Ten years later, the tide has turned on Emily's good fortune. So when her great-aunt Bee invites her to spend the month of March on Bainbridge Island in Washington State, Emily accepts, longing to be healed by the sea. Researching her next book, Emily discovers a red velvet diary, dated 1943, whose contents reveal startling connections to her own life.

A mesmerizing debut with an idyllic setting and intriguing dual story line, The Violets of March announces Sarah Jio as a writer to watch.

321 pages. 4.0 stars after 338 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Second only to Slaughterhouse-Five of Vonnegut's canon in its prominence and influence, God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater (1965) presents Eliot Rosewater, an itinerant, semi-crazed millionaire wandering the country in search of heritage and philanthropic outcome, introducing the science fiction writer Kilgore Trout to the world and Vonnegut to the collegiate audience which would soon make him a cult writer. Trout, modeled according to Vonnegut on the science fiction writer Theodore Sturgeon (with whom Vonnegut had an occasional relationship) is a desperate, impoverished but visionary hack writer who functions for Eliot Rosewater as both conscience and horrid example. Rosewater, seeking to put his inheritance to some meaningful use (his father was an entrepreneur), tries to do good within the context of almost illimitable cynicism and corruption. It is in this novel that Rosewater wanders into a science fiction conference--an actual annual event in Milford, Pennsylvania--and at the motel delivers his famous monologue evoked by science fiction writers and critics for almost half a century: "None of you can write for sour apples... but you're the only people trying to come to terms with the really terrific things which are happening today." Money does not drive Mr. Rosewater (or the corrupt lawyer who tries to shape the Rosewater fortune) so much as outrage at the human condition. The novel was adapted for a 1979 Alan Menken musical.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

222 pages. 4.2 stars after 114 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Chains (Seeds of America) by * Laurie Halse Anderson - $0.99*

If an entire nation could seek its freedom, why not a girl? As the Revolutionary War begins, thirteen-year-old Isabel wages her own fight...for freedom. Promised freedom upon the death of their owner, she and her sister, Ruth, in a cruel twist of fate become the property of a malicious New York City couple, the Locktons, who have no sympathy for the American Revolution and even less for Ruth and Isabel. When Isabel meets Curzon, a slave with ties to the Patriots, he encourages her to spy on her owners, who know details of British plans for invasion. She is reluctant at first, but when the unthinkable happens to Ruth, Isabel realizes her loyalty is available to the bidder who can provide her with freedom. From acclaimed author Laurie Halse Anderson comes this compelling, impeccably researched novel that shows the lengths we can go to cast off our chains, both physical and spiritual.

321 pages. 4.6 stars after 81 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include the _Wicked_ series at $1.99 each, romance, a thriller and a YA paranormal romance


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wicked: Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West (Wicked Years) by * Gregory Maguire - $1.99*

This is the book that started it all! The basis for the smash hit Tony Award-winning Broadway musical, Gregory Maguire's breathtaking _New York Times_ bestseller _Wicked_ views the land of Oz, its inhabitants, its Wizard, and the Emerald City, through a darker and greener (not rosier) lens. Brilliantly inventive, _Wicked_ offers us a radical new evaluation of one of the most feared and hated characters in all of literature: the much maligned Wicked Witch of the West who, as Maguire tells us, wasn't nearly as _Wicked_ as we imagined.

406 pages. 3.6 stars after 2000 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

The other three books in the series are also available for $1.99 today:

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Girl Who Came Home - A Titanic Novel by * Hazel Gaynor - $0.99*

Ireland, 1912 Fourteen members of a small, Irish village set sail on RMS Titanic towards a new life in America. Among them is seventeen-year-old Maggie Murphy, who wonders if she will ever see her sweetheart, Séamus, again. Four days into their journey, disaster strikes Titanic. Finding herself distraught and alone as she recovers in a New York hospital, Maggie vows never to speak of the event again. Chicago, 1982 After the death of her father, Grace Butler's life seems to be on hold. But when her Great Nana Maggie confides in her about her Titanic journey, Grace discovers an incredible story of loss and survival. It is a story which leads to unexpected reunions with friends they had both thought lost long ago.

* Inspired by true events surrounding a group of Irish emigrants who sailed on the maiden voyage of R.M.S Titanic, The Girl Who Came Home is a poignant re-telling of the Titanic tragedy. Blending fact and fiction, this Titanic novel tells the human story of the tragedy, not just on board the ship itself, but extending beyond the immediate aftermath of the event to explore the emotions of relatives awaiting news back home and of the impact that night had on the survivors and their descendants. It is also a love letter to a ship whose tragic legacy continues to captivate our imaginations one hundred years after she sank to the bottom of the Atlantic ocean with such devastating loss of life.

282 pages. 4.4 stars after 307 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Book of Lost Fragrances by * M. J. Rose - $1.99*

A Secret Worth Dying For &#8230; Jac L'Etoile has always been haunted by visions of the past, her earliest memories infused with the exotic scents that she grew up with as the heir to a storied French perfume company. These worsened after her mother's suicide until she finally found a doctor who helped her, teaching her to explore the mythological symbolism in her visions and thus lessen their painful impact. This ability led Jac to a wildly successful career as a mythologist, television personality and author. When her brother, Robbie-who's taken over the House of L'Etoile from their father-contacts Jac about a remarkable discovery in the family archives, she's skeptical. But when Robbie goes missing before he can share the secret-leaving a dead body in his wake-Jac is plunged into a world she thought she'd left behind. Traveling back to Paris to investigate Robbie's disappearance, Jac discovers that the secret is a mysterious scent developed in Cleopatra's time. Could the rumors swirling be true? Can this ancient perfume hold the power to unlock the ability to remember past lives and conclusively prove reincarnation? If this possession has the power to change the world, then it's not only worth living for . . . it's worth killing for, too. The Book of Lost Fragrances fuses history, passion and suspense in an intoxicating web that moves from Cleopatra's Egypt and the terrors of revolutionary France to Tibet's battle with China and the glamour of modern-day Paris. This marvelous, spellbinding novel mixes the sensory allure of Perfume with the heartbreaking beauty of The Time Traveler's Wife, coming to life as richly as our most wildly imagined dreams.

384 pages. 4.2 stars after 121 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Embrace by * Jessica Shirvington - $1.99*

It starts with a whisper: "_It's time for you to know who you are..."_ On her 17th birthday, everything will change for Violet Eden. The boy she loves will betray her. Her enemy will save her. She will have to decide just how much she's willing to sacrifice. Dangerously exciting and darkly romantic, _EMBRACE_ is a compelling novel of good and evil, seductive desires and impossible choices. A centuries old war between fallen angels and the protectors of humanity chooses a new fighter. It's a battle Violet doesn't want, but she lives her life by two rules: don't run and don't quit. If angels seek vengeance and humans are the warriors, you could do a lot worse than betting on Violet Eden. *LINCOLN: *He's been Violet's one anchor, her running partner and kickboxing trainer. Only he never told her he's Grigori-part human, part angel-and that he was training her for an ancient battle between Angels and Exiles. *PHOENIX:* No one knows where his loyalties lie, yet he's the only one there to pick up the pieces and protect her after Lincoln's lies. In a world of dark and light, he is all shades of gray.

Two sides: Angel or Exile.

Two guys: Lincoln or Phoenix. The wrong choice could cost not only her life, but her eternity...

384 pages. 4.0 stars after 137 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a historical romance, horror and a ghost story for grades 8 and up!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Watchman: A Joe Pike Novel by * Robert Crais - $1.99*

The city was hers for a single hour, just the one magic hour, only hers.

Larkin Conner Barkley lives like the City of Angels is hers for the taking. Young and staggeringly rich, she speeds through the city during its loneliest hours, blowing through red after red in her Aston Martin as if running for her life. Until out of nowhere a car appears, and with it the metal-on-metal explosion of a terrible accident. Dazed, Larkin attempts to help the other victims. And finds herself the sole witness in a secret federal investigation. For maybe the first time in her life, Larkin wants to do the right thing. But by agreeing to cooperate with the authorities, she becomes the target for a relentless team of killers. And when the U.S. Marshals and the finest security money can buy can't protect her, Larkin's wealthy family turns to the one man money can't buy -- Joe Pike.

Pike lives a world away from the palaces of Beverly Hills. He's an ex-cop, ex-Marine, ex-mercenary who owes a bad man a favor, and that favor is to keep Larkin alive. The one upside of the job is reuniting with Bud Flynn, Pike's LAPD training officer, and a man Pike reveres as a father. The downside is Larkin Barkley, who is the uncontrollable cover girl for self-destruction -- and as deeply alone as Pike.

Pike commits himself to protecting the girl, but when they immediately come under fire, he realizes someone is selling them out. In defiance of Bud and the authorities, Pike drops off the grid with the girl and follows his own rules of survival: strike fast, hit hard, hunt down the hunters. With the help of private investigator Elvis Cole, Pike uncovers a web of lies and betrayals, and the stunning revelation that even the cops are not who they seem. As the body count rises, Pike's biggest threat might come from the girl herself, a lost soul in the City of Angels, determined to destroy herself unless Joe Pike can teach her the value of life...and love.

388 pages. 4.3 stars after 214 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Intimate Deception by * Laura Landon - $1.99*

When Lady Grace Warren's father sells her in marriage to the depraved Lord Fentington, she knows only the most drastic action will save her from a life of misery. In Victorian England, a woman possesses only one item of value: her virtue. Without it, Fentington will not want her-nor will any other man. But at least she will be free. Now she must find a man with whom to pass the fateful night, a man who will ask no questions, make no other demands. Because for a woman preparing to risk everything, no ordinary man will do&#8230; After losing two wives in childbirth, Vincent Germaine, Duke of Raeburn, vows never to marry again. Racked with guilt over the lives lost in his quest for an heir, he is careful now to take his pleasure only with London's most discreet courtesans. Yet when he learns that a passionate encounter with a bewitching stranger may have put yet another life at risk, Vincent sets out to find the unsuspecting girl-and discovers a woman of incomparable courage, beauty, and strength. But can two strangers brought together by desperation find true love against all odds?

347 pages. 4.4 stars after 98 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Stranger by * Simon Clark - $1.99*

The small town of Sullivan has barricaded itself against the outside world. It is one of the last enclaves of civilization and the residents are determined that their town remain free from the strange and terrifying plague that is sweeping the land-a plague that transforms ordinary people into murderous, bloodthirsty madmen. But the transformation is only the beginning. With the shocking realization that mankind is evolving into something different, something horrifying, the struggle for survival becomes a battle to save humanity.

426 pages. 3.6 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Unquiet by * Jeannine Garsee - $2.99*

Over the summer, Rinn stopped taking her bi-polar meds and blames herself and the voices she heard for her grandmother's tragic death. To get a new start, Rinn and her mother are moving back to her mom's small hometown and Rinn has promised to never miss a pill again. The fresh start is just what Rinn needs. She falls in with the popular girls at her new school and she falls for very cute "farmer boy" Nate. But River Hills High School has a secret. The ghost of Annaliese, a girl who died when Rinn's mother was a student there, haunts a hallway the teens call The Tunnel. Rinn's not sure she believes it, but slowly Annaliese seems to be punishing those who enter the tunnel alone. A chorus soloist loses her voice, a star cheerleader falls off the pyramid, and then it gets worse-worse as in death. Rinn still doesn't know if Annaliese is real, and there's only one way to find out. Rinn needs to ditch her bi-polar meds again and see what the voices are really trying to say....

398 pages. 4.0 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a prequel to a classic detective series, a romance, a post-apocalyptic thriller and a sci-fi for middle-grade kids!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Archie Meets Nero Wolfe: A Prequel to Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe Mysteries by * Robert Goldsborough - $1.99*

To become part of the Nero Wolfe legend, Archie Goodwin must prove his worth

Archie Goodwin comes to New York City hoping for a bit of excitement. In his third week working as a night watchman, he stops two burglars in their tracks-with a pair of hot lead slugs. Dismissed from his job for being "trigger-happy," he parlays his newfound notoriety into a job as a detective's assistant, helping honest sleuth Del Bascom solve cases like the Morningside Piano Heist, the Rive Gauche Art Gallery Swindle, and the Sumner-Hayes Burglary. But it's the kidnapping of Tommie Williamson, the son of a New York hotel magnate, that introduces Goodwin to the man who will change his life.

Young Tommie has gone missing, and only one detective is built for the job: Nero Wolfe, the heavyset genius of West Thirty-Fifth Street. Together they will form one of the most unlikely crime fighting duos in history-but first Goodwin must find Tommie Williamson, and prove to Wolfe that he deserves a place by his side.

234 pages. 4.2 stars after 107 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Rebellious Desire by * Julie Garwood - $0.99*

Of all the dukes in England, Jered Marcus Benton, the Duke of Bradford, was the wealthiest, most handsome -- and most arrogant. And of all London's ladies, he wanted the tender obedience of only one -- Caroline Richmond. She was a ravishing beauty from Boston, with a mysterious past and a fiery spirit. Drawn to the powerful duke, undeterred by his presumptuous airs, Caroline was determined to win his lasting love. But Bradford would bend to no woman -- until a deadly intrigue drew them enticingly close. Now, united against a common enemy, they would discover the power of the magnificent attraction that brought them together...a desire born in danger, but destined to flame into love!

324 pages. 3.6 stars after 59 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Extinction Point by * Paul Antony Jones - $0.99*

First comes the red rain: a strange, scarlet downpour from a cloudless sky that spreads across cities, nations, and the entire globe. In a matter of panicked hours, every living thing on earth succumbs to swift, bloody death. Yet Emily Baxter, a young newspaper reporter, is mysteriously spared-and now she's all alone. But watching the happy life she built for herself in New York City slip away in the wake of a monstrous, inexplicable plague is just the beginning of Emily's waking nightmare. The world isn't ending; it's only changing. And the race that once ruled the earth has now become raw material for use by a new form of life never before seen&#8230;on this planet. With only wits, weapons, and a bicycle, Emily must undertake a grueling journey across a country that's turning increasingly alien. For though she fears she's been left to inherit the earth, the truth is far more terrifying than a lifetime of solitude.

308 pages. 4.1 stars after 569 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Above World by * Jenn Reese - $1.99*

A suspenseful sci-fi escapade plucks two children out of the ocean for a thrilling adventure. Thirteen-year-old Aluna has lived her entire life under the ocean with the Coral Kampii in the City of Shifting Tides. But after centuries spent hidden from the Above World, her colony's survival is at risk. The Kampii's breathing necklaces are failing, but the elders are unwilling to venture above water to seek answers. Only headstrong Aluna and her friend Hoku are stubborn and bold enough to face the terrors of land to search for way to save their people. But can Aluna's fierce determination and fighting skills and Hoku's tech-savvy keep them safe' Set in a world where overcrowding has led humans to adapt - growing tails to live under the ocean or wings to live on mountains - here is a ride through a future where greed and cruelty have gone unchecked, but the loyalty of friends remains true.

368 pages. 4.4 stars after 32 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery thriller, a romantic thriller, a paranomal thriller and a fun kid's book about a silly goose!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Vegas Knockout by *KB's own Tom Schreck - $0.99*

Duffy Dombrowski just accepted a dream job: chief sparring partner for Russian heavyweight contender Boris Rusakov in Vegas. His obstinate basset hound, Al, and a few friends join Duffy for the ride-but before Duffy knows it, his trip turns into a nightmare. Someone's killing local Mexican workers, friends and relatives of Duffy's gym buddies. And to make matters worse, Duffy's got Boris's Russian mobster pals chasing him with murder on their minds. Quirky characters, rapid-fire dialogue, and nonstop action propel The Vegas Knockout into the sphere of gritty thrillers that hit with astonishing power.

291 pages. 4.1 stars after 92 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Kiss Me Deadly by * Susan Kearney - $1.99*

Her luck may have just run out . . . Dedicated family attorney Amanda "Mandy" Newman may have survived an attempted drowning and, along with co-workers, just won the biggest lottery in history, but before she can collect, the ticket is stolen. Now, her co-workers are being murdered one by one. She needs help, and that puts her between a rock and a hard man-the brother of a co-worker. DEA officer Zack Taylor was a one-night stand who'd turned into so much more. Now that his family and Mandy are in danger, he is back in the picture. The attraction between them still simmers; Zack can feel it. But can he resist his desire for her long enough to discover her secret? With her life on the line, the attraction between them should be kept on ice. After all, under the circumstances, a kiss could be deadly.

268 pages. 4.4 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Superhero (An Action Thriller) by * Victor Methos - $0.99*

THE BEAST IS OUT... A wave of unprecedented violence rages across Los Angeles. Instigated by a new gang called the Myrs, they are known for their lust for murder and led by the most ferocious gang leader in the city's history: a giant known only as Agamemnon. Someone many believe is not human.

A HERO IS BORN... Jack Kane retires from the DEA. He no longer believes the violence he has perpetrated in the name of justice is worth it. Coming home to Los Angeles, he discovers a city torn apart by gang warfare. When the violence nearly kills the ones he loves, Jack can no longer sit by and watch and vows to take down the deadly Myrs. But Agamemnon displays superhuman abilities. Jack is left broken in mind and body after even a brief confrontation. Laying in the hospital near death, a woman enters his life and offers him a chance to defeat Agamemnon. But to defeat him, he must become like him...

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Victor Methos is the international bestselling author of Plague and The White Angel Murder. His books have sold more than 300,000 copies worldwide and have topped the bestseller charts year after year. He is currently on a quest to climb the Seven Summits and to obtain his license as a deep-sea submersible pilot.

312 pages. 4.0 stars after 98 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Silly Tilly by * Eileen Spinelli - $1.99*

"Tilly is not an ordinary goose. She takes her baths in apple juice. She wears a pancake as a hat. She tries to ride the farmer's cat." But the barnyard animals complain that she's too silly. When she stops entertaining her friends with her antics, the farm becomes a quiet and unhappy place. David Slonim's acrylic, pencil, and ballpoint pen illustrations add to the hilarity in this story about a one-of-a-kind silly goose.

32 pages. 4.6 stars after 19 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include historical fiction, historical romance, sci-fi starring HG Wells, and a young adult romance/coming of age story.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Greatest Knight: The Unsung Story of the Queen's Champion (William Marshal) by * Elizabeth Chadwick - $1.99*

Royal protector. Loyal servant. Forgotten hero.

A penniless young knight with few prospects, William Marshal is plucked from obscurity when he saves the life of Henry II's formidable queen, Eleanor of Aquitaine. In gratitude, she appoints him tutor to the heir to the throne, the volatile and fickle Prince Henry. But being a royal favorite brings its share of danger and jealousy as well as fame and reward. A writer of uncommon historical integrity and accuracy, Elizabeth Chadwick resurrects the true story of one of England's greatest forgotten heroes in a captivating blend of fact and fiction. _The Greatest Knight _restores William Marshal to his rightful place at the pinnacle of the Middle Ages, reflecting through him the triumphs, scandals, and power struggles that haven't changed in eight hundred years.

WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT ELIZABETH CHADWICK AND THE GREATEST KNIGHT: The Greatness of William Marshal: The descendants of the Greatest Knight himself include George Washington and Winston Churchill, as well as the Stuart kings of England and Scotland. He was partly responsible for the Magna Carta. He vowed his body to the Templars and is buried in Temple Church in London. The Appeal of the Time Period: There are very few novels about Marshal, and no one has covered him as in depth as Elizabeth Chadwick has. In addition, unlike the Tudor era, there are not extensive amounts of historical fiction set in the 13th century. The Integrity of the Research: Elizabeth Chadwick's research is impeccable. She not only visited many locations, but she re-enacted with a living history society where a quarter of the membership are either historians or archaeologists, and she collected and used replica artifacts from the period and engaged in experimental archaeology. She has taken courses in various medieval studies to facilitate her knowledge. The Breadth of the Audience: Readers who are fans of Sharon Kay Penman, Anya Seton, Diana Gabaldon, Phillipa Gregory, and Jean Plaidy will like Elizabeth Chadwick. She appeals to readers who are looking for historical accuracy and strong, believable characters, readers who want to feel that they are being immersed in the period with well-rounded characters.

"Elizabeth Chadwick is a gifted novelist and a dedicated researcher; it doesn't get any better than that."- Sharon Kay Penman, bestselling author of _Devil's Brood _

560 pages. 4.5 stars after 153 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Hawk's Prize by * Elaine Barbieri - $0.99*

Drew is the last of the four siblings to return to Galveston, the first to admit he is in over his head. Stranded in a high-priced bordello because of a wounded leg, Drew finds himself being nursed by a woman of mystery. Sensual lady of the night or innocent angel of mercy, she keeps her identity secret. But as he is reunited with his brother and sisters, and the wrongs of the past are righted, one thing becomes clear: Tricia Lee Shepherd is the other half of his soul, the only person who can make his future shine bright.

340 pages. 4.0 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Map of the Sky: A Novel by * Felix J Palma - $2.99*

The New York Times bestselling author of The Map of Time returns with a mesmerizing novel casting H.G. Wells in a leading role, as the extraterrestrial invasion featured in The War of the Worlds is turned into a bizarre reality. A love story serves as backdrop for The Map of the Sky when New York socialite Emma Harlow agrees to marry millionaire Montgomery Gilmore, but only if he accepts her audacious challenge: to reproduce the extraterrestrial invasion featured in Wells's War of the Worlds. What follows are three brilliantly interconnected plots to create a breathtaking tale of time travel and mystery, replete with cameos by a young Edgar Allan Poe, and Captain Shackleton and Charles Winslow from The Map of Time. Praised for "lyrical storytelling and a rich attention to detail," (Library Journal, starred review), Palma again achieves the high standard set by The Map of Time.

608 pages. 4.2 stars after 34 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Certain Slant of Light by * Laura Whitcomb - $1.99*

In the class of the high school English teacher she has been haunting, Helen feels them: for the first time in 130 years, human eyes are looking at her. They belong to a boy, a boy who has not seemed remarkable until now. And Helen-terrified, but intrigued-is drawn to him. The fact that he is in a body and she is not presents this unlikely couple with their first challenge. But as the lovers struggle to find a way to be together, they begin to discover the secrets of their former lives and of the young people they come to possess.

291 pages. 4.4 stars after 248 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a coming of age tale, a romance, a fantasy thriller and kid's historical fiction...


*Kindle Daily Deal* In the Shadow of the Banyan: A Novel by * Vaddey Ratner - $1.99*

Told from the tender perspective of a young girl who comes of age amid the Cambodian killing fields, this searing first novel-based on the author's personal story-has been hailed by Little Bee author Chris Cleave as "a masterpiece&#8230;utterly heartbreaking and impossibly beautiful." For seven-year-old Raami, the shattering end of childhood begins with the footsteps of her father returning home in the early dawn hours bringing details of the civil war that has overwhelmed the streets of Phnom Penh, Cambodia's capital. Soon the family's world of carefully guarded royal privilege is swept up in the chaos of revolution and forced exodus.

Over the next four years, as she endures the deaths of family members, starvation, and brutal forced labor, Raami clings to the only remaining vestige of childhood-the mythical legends and poems told to her by her father. In a climate of systematic violence where memory is sickness and justification for execution, Raami fights for her improbable survival. Displaying the author's extraordinary gift for language, In the Shadow of the Banyan is testament to the transcendent power of narrative and a brilliantly wrought tale of human resilience.

338 pages. 4.6 stars after 267 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Send Me No Flowers by * Trish Jensen - $0.99*

When she was known as an overweight kid from a "loony" family, he often rescued her from bullies. Now she's come back home all grownup and gorgeous, and he's the one who will need rescuing. Sheriff Rob Townsend of Daredevil, South Carolina remembers Jenny Creighton as the girl mean kids called "Jumbo Jenny." He was compelled to protect her on more than one occasion, a brand of heroic kindness Jenny never forgot. Jenny's returned to the small town to claim an inheritance and open a flower shop. On the inside, however, she's still the chubby girl who doesn't want anyone to remember her humiliating past. Rob has turned into a hunk with a painful history of his own-one that makes him the biggest heartbreaker south of the Mason-Dixon line. When he becomes her best customer-buying flowers as goodbye gifts for a growing line-up of ex-girlfriends-the women in Daredevil begin to run from Jenny and her kiss-goodbye bouquets.

How can she build a business when all the single gals in town are scared to see her on their doorsteps? And what are the secrets behind her childhood hero's love-'em-and-leave-'em lifestyle?

Trish Jensen is the bestselling author of more than a dozen novels. Visit her at www.TrishJensen.com

160 pages. 4.6 stars after 7 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Sandman Slim: A Novel by * Richard Kadrey - $1.99*

"An addictively satisfying, deeply amusing, dirty-ass masterpiece." -William Gibson

"A sharp-edged urban fantasy, drenched in blood and cynicism, tipping its hat to Sam Peckinpah, Raymond Chandler, and the anti-heroes of Hong Kong cinema&#8230;.A bravura performance." -_San Francisco Chronicl_

"I couldn't put it down." -Charlaine Harris

_Sandman Slim_ has arrived-a wild and weird, edge-of-your-seat supernatural roller-coaster rider that propels author Richard Kadrey to the forefront of the fantasy, thriller, and a host of other literary genres. This spellbinding, utterly remarkable tale of a vengeful magician/hitman's return from hell is part H.P. Lovecraft, part Christopher Moore, part Jim Butcher, and totally, unabashedly dark, twisted, and hilarious.

405 pages. 4.2 stars after 282 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Fever 1793 by * Laurie Halse Anderson - $1.99*

It's late summer 1793, and the streets of Philadelphia are abuzz with mosquitoes and rumors of fever. Down near the docks, many have taken ill, and the fatalities are mounting. Now they include Polly, the serving girl at the Cook Coffeehouse. But fourteen-year-old Mattie Cook doesn't get a moment to mourn the passing of her childhood playmate. New customers have overrun her family's coffee shop, located far from the mosquito-infested river, and Mattie's concerns of fever are all but overshadowed by dreams of growing her family's small business into a thriving enterprise. But when the fever begins to strike closer to home, Mattie's struggle to build a new life must give way to a new fight-the fight to stay alive.
On the heels of her acclaimed contemporary teen novel Speak, Laurie Halse Anderson surprises her fans with a riveting and well-researched historical fiction. Fever 1793 is based on an actual epidemic of yellow fever in Philadelphia that wiped out 5,000 people--or 10 percent of the city's population--in three months. At the close of the 18th century, Philadelphia was the bustling capital of the United States, with Washington and Jefferson in residence. During the hot mosquito-infested summer of 1793, the dreaded yellow fever spread like wildfire, killing people overnight. Like specters from the Middle Ages, gravediggers drew carts through the streets crying "Bring out your dead!" The rich fled to the country, abandoning the city to looters, forsaken corpses, and frightened survivors. In the foreground of this story is 16-year-old Mattie Cook, whose mother and grandfather own a popular coffee house on High Street. Mattie's comfortable and interesting life is shattered by the epidemic, as her mother is felled and the girl and her grandfather must flee for their lives. Later, after much hardship and terror, they return to the deserted town to find their former cook, a freed slave, working with the African Free Society, an actual group who undertook to visit and assist the sick and saved many lives. As first frost arrives and the epidemic ends, Mattie's sufferings have changed her from a willful child to a strong, capable young woman able to manage her family's business on her own. (Ages 12 and older) --Patty Campbell

266 pages. 4.5 stars after 426 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include John Irving's "A Prayer for Owen Meany," a romantic thriller, 10 Star Wars books and a fun kid's book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Prayer for Owen Meany: A Novel by * John Irving - $1.99*

_I am doomed to remember a boy with a wrecked voice-not because of his voice, or because he was the smallest person I ever knew, or even because he was the instrument of my mother's death, but because he is the reason I believe in God; I am a Christian because of Owen Meany._

In the summer of 1953, two eleven-year-old boys-best friends-are playing in a Little League baseball game in Gravesend, New Hampshire. One of the boys hits a foul ball that kills the other boy's mother. The boy who hits the ball doesn't believe in accidents; Owen Meany believes he is God's instrument. What happens to Owen after that 1953 foul ball is extraordinary.

Owen Meany is a dwarfish boy with a strange voice who accidentally kills his best friend's mom with a baseball and believes--accurately--that he is an instrument of God, to be redeemed by martyrdom. John Irving's novel, which inspired the 1998 Jim Carrey movie Simon Birch, is his most popular book in Britain, and perhaps the oddest Christian mystic novel since Flannery O'Connor's work. Irving fans will find much that is familiar: the New England prep-school-town setting, symbolic amputations of man and beast, the Garp-like unknown father of the narrator (Owen's orphaned best friend), the rough comedy. The scene of doltish the doltish headmaster driving a trashed VW down the school's marble staircase is a marvelous set piece. So are the Christmas pageants Owen stars in. But it's all, as Highlights magazine used to put it, "fun with a purpose." When Owen plays baby Jesus in the pageants, and glimpses a tombstone with his death date while enacting A Christmas Carol, the slapstick doesn't cancel the fact that he was born to be martyred. The book's countless subplots add up to a moral argument, specifically an indictment of American foreign policy--from Vietnam to the Contras. The book's mystic religiosity is steeped in Robertson Davies's Deptford trilogy, and the fatal baseball relates to the fatefully misdirected snowball in the first Deptford novel, Fifth Business. Tiny, symbolic Owen echoes the hero of Irving's teacher Günter Grass's The Tin Drum--the two characters share the same initials. A rollicking entertainment, Owen Meany is also a meditation on literature, history, and God. --Tim Appelo

658 pages. 4.5 stars after 1346 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Crystal Flame by * Jayne Ann Krentz - $1.99*

Kalena is focused on a single task&#8230;the assassination of the man who destroyed her family. Once he is gone, she will live her life as a free woman. She just has to extract herself from an arranged Trade Marriage first. She has a plan for that. Her husband, Ridge, works for Quintel, the man Kalena has been sent to kill. Ridge is the Fire Whip, Quintel's enforcer, and not exactly the type to become involved in a Trade Marriage with an innocent country girl. But he looks forward to instructing Kalena in her wifely duties. Kalena and Ridge have no plans for a lasting relationship, but the success of their mission depends on learning to trust each other and the passion that flares between them.

387 pages. 4.4 stars after 50 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Darth Plagueis: Star Wars by * James Luceno - $1.99*

He was the most powerful Sith lord who ever lived. But could he be the only one who never died? "Did you ever hear the Tragedy of Darth Plagueis the Wise? It's a Sith legend. Darth Plagueis was a Dark Lord of the Sith, so powerful and so wise that he could use the Force to influence the midi-chlorians to create life. He had such a knowledge of the dark side that he could even keep the ones he cared about from dying." -Supreme Chancellor Palpatine, Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith Darth Plagueis: one of the most brilliant Sith Lords who ever lived. Possessing power is all he desires. Losing it is the only thing he fears. As an apprentice, he embraces the ruthless ways of the Sith. And when the time is right, he destroys his Master-but vows never to suffer the same fate. For like no other disciple of the dark side, Darth Plagueis learns to command the ultimate power . . . over life and death. Darth Sidious: Plagueis's chosen apprentice. Under the guidance of his Master, he secretly studies the ways of the Sith, while publicly rising to power in the galactic government, first as Senator, then as Chancellor, and eventually as Emperor. Darth Plagueis and Darth Sidious, Master and acolyte, target the galaxy for domination-and the Jedi Order for annihilation. But can they defy the merciless Sith tradition? Or will the desire of one to rule supreme, and the dream of the other to live forever, sow the seeds of their destruction? Features a bonus section following the novel that includes a primer on the Star Wars expanded universe, and over half a dozen excerpts from some of the most popular Star Wars books of the last thirty years!

400 pages. 4.4 stars after 297 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.

        ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Maisy Goes Camping by * Lucy Cousins - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom When Maisy sets off to go camping in the country, it's only natural that all her friends come along, too. But they soon find that pitching a tent is not an easy thing to do. Even if they do manage to keep the tent up, there's the matter of fitting them all in - Maisy, Charley, Cyril, Tallulah, and finally, the huge elephant, Eddie. What a squeezy squish-squash! Good night, campers! Uh-oh-what's that popping sound'

32 pages. 4.2 stars after 10 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## SuzyLiebermann

Thank you! This is great!


----------



## LauraB

Suzy, did you write those Hugo books?  I teach 1st grade and my kids love those books! I have them on classroom kindle and read off smart board. They always ask to take a reading counts quiz on them but they aren't available to test. 

*edited for typo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include suspense, romance, vampires and a Newbery-award winning YA historical fiction book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Two Minute Rule by * Robert Crais - $1.99*

Two minutes can be a lifetime. Ask anyone on the wrong side of the law about the two-minute rule and they'll tell you that's as long as you can hope for at a robbery before the cops show up. Break the two-minute rule and it's a lifetime in jail. But not everyone plays by the rules. . . When ex-con Max Holman finally gets out of jail, freedom doesn't taste too sweet. The only thing on his mind is reconciliation with his estranged son, who is, ironically, a cop. But then he hears the devastating news: His son and three other uniformed cops were gunned down in cold blood in Los Angeles the night before Holman's release. When the hit is exposed as a revenge killing and the question of police corruption is raised, it becomes a father's last duty to clear his son's name and catch the killer. With all the elements that have made Robert Crais one of the very best crime writers today, The Two Minute Rule is gripping, edgy suspense from the author who sets the standard when it comes to surprising plot twists and powerful characters.

464 pages. 4.1 stars after 186 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.95 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Dead Heat (Bluegrass Series) by *KB's own Kathleen Brooks - $0.99*

In the third book of the Bluegrass Series, Paige Davies finds her world turned upside down as she becomes involved in her best friends' nightmare. The strong-willed Paige doesn't know which is worse: someone trying to kill her, or losing her dog to the man she loves to hate. FBI Agent Cole Parker can't decide whether he should strangle or kiss this infuriating woman of his dreams. As he works the case of his career, he finds that love can be tougher than bringing down some of the most powerful men in America.

206 pages. 4.7 stars after 186 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The first two books in the series are also available, for free and $2.99 respectively. So, you can get all three for a total of $4. Pretty good deal!
 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Building From Ashes (Elemental World) by * Elizabeth Hunter - $1.99*

The first book in the highly anticipated Elemental World series, by Elizabeth Hunter, author of the best-selling Elemental Mysteries.

In a world teetering on the edge of change, two beings struggle to find their purpose. Will their paths lead them closer together or tear their worlds apart? For a thousand years, powerful earth vampire Carwyn ap Bryn has served others. God. His family. His friends. But tragedy and loss disrupt his peaceful existence, causing him to question everything he has committed his eternity to. Brigid Connor has known about vampires since they rescued her from a painful childhood. But not even their vast elemental power can save her from the demons that torment her. As loyalties are tested and new paths are forged, a lurking danger slowly grows in the Elemental World. Carwyn and Brigid learn that even secrets revealed can come back to haunt you when you least expect it.

420 pages. 4.6 stars after 214 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* My Brother Sam is Dead by * James Lincoln Collier - $2.99*

Winner of the Newbery Honor! The Revolutionary War comes alive in this contemporary classic for young adults. The War had no clear-cut loyalties--it divided families, friends and towns. Young Tim Meeker's 16-year-old brother goes off to fight with the Patriots while his father remains a reluctant British Loyalist in the Tory town of Redding, CT. Tim's always looked up to his brother, who's smart and brave. With the war soon raging, Tim knows he'll have to make a choice -- between the Revolutionaries and the Redcoats . . . and between his brother and his father. Over the course of the war Tim learns that life teaches some bitter lessons and does not guarantee clear answers. _My Brother Sam Is Dead_ is a stirring, probing tale full of action and suspense, putting listeners right into the heart of the Revolutionary War.

216 pages. 3.9 stars after 360 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include historical fiction, historical, romantic mystery, paranormal, and a charming kid's book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Oracle Glass by * Judith Merkle Riley - $1.99*

"Absorbing and arresting." -_New York Times_ "Fascinating and factual." -_Los Angeles Times_ "Chilly, witty, and completely engrossing ... great, good fun." - _Kirkus Reviews_ "An outstanding historical novel of 17th-century France ... based on a real-life scandal known as the Affaire des Poisons, this tale is riveting from start to finish." -_Library Journal_ For a handful of gold, Madame de Morville will read your future in a glass of swirling water. You'll believe her, because you know she's more than 150 years old and a witch, and she has all of Paris in the palm of her hand. But Madame de Morville hides more behind her black robes than you know. Her real age, the mother and uncle who left her for dead, the inner workings of the most secret society of Parisian witches: none of these truths would help her outwit the rich who so desperately want the promise of the future. After all, it's her own future she must control, no matter how much it is painted with uncertainty and clouded by vengeance. "Take a full cup of wit, two teaspoons of brimstone, and a dash of poison, and you have Judith Merkle Riley's mordant, compelling tale of an ambitious young woman who disguises herself as an ancient prophetess in order to gain entry into the dangerous, scheming glamour of the Sun King's court. Based on scandalous true events, _The Oracle Glass_ brims with our human foibles, passions, and eccentricities; it's a classic of the genre and unlike any historical novel you have ever read." -C. W. Gortner, author of _The Confessions of Catherine de Medici_

544 pages. 4.5 stars after 52 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Girl in Hyacinth Blue (RosettaBooks into Film) by * Susan Vreeland - $1.99*

A Dutch painting of a young girl survives three and a half centuries through loss, flood, anonymity, theft, secrecy, even the Holocaust. This is the story of its owners whose lives are influenced by its beauty and mystery. Despite their unsatisfied longings, their own and others' flaws, the girl in hyacinth blue has the power to engender love in all its human variety. This luminous story begins in the present day, when a professor invites a colleague to his home to see a painting that he has kept secret for decades. The professor swears it is a Vermeer--but why has he hidden this important work for so long? The reasons unfold in a series of events that trace the ownership of the painting back to World War II and Amsterdam, and still further back to the moment of the work's inspiration. As the painting moves through each owner's hands, what was long hidden quietly surfaces, illuminating poignant moments in multiple lives. Susan Vreeland's characters remind us, through their love of this mysterious painting, how beauty transforms and why we reach for it, what lasts and what in our lives is singular and unforgettable.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Susan Vreeland is the internationally known author of art-related historical fiction. Her newest, Clara and Mr. Tiffany, as well as three earlier books, are New York Times Best Sellers. Luncheon of the Boating Party reveals Renoir's masterpiece, the personalities involved in its making, and the joie de vivre of late nineteenth century Paris. Life Studies is a collection of stories of Impressionist painters and contemporary people encountering art. Girl in Hyacinth Blue traces an alleged Vermeer painting through the centuries. The Passion of Artemisia illuminates Italian Baroque painter Artemisia Gentileschi. The Forest Lover follows rebel British Columbia painter Emily Carr in her encounters with native peoples and cultures. What Love Sees is a love story of a blind couple who refuse to accept limitations. Three of these books have been winners of the Theodor Geisel Award, the highest honor given by the San Diego Book Awards. Vreeland's novels have been translated into twenty-six languages, and have frequently been selected as Book Sense Picks. She was a high school English teacher in San Diego for thirty years.

There are only 35 known Vermeers extant in the world today. In Girl in Hyacinth Blue, Susan Vreeland posits the existence of a 36th. The story begins at a private boys' academy in Pennsylvania where, in the wake of a faculty member's unexpected death, math teacher Cornelius Engelbrecht makes a surprising revelation to one of his colleagues. He has, he claims, an authentic Vermeer painting, "a most extraordinary painting in which a young girl wearing a short blue smock over a rust-colored skirt sat in profile at a table by an open window." His colleague, an art teacher, is skeptical and though the technique and subject matter are persuasively Vermeer-like, Engelbrecht can offer no hard evidence--no appraisal, no papers--to support his claim. He says only that his father, "who always had a quick eye for fine art, picked it up, let us say, at an advantageous moment." Eventually it is revealed that Engelbrecht's father was a Nazi in charge of rounding up Dutch Jews for deportation and that the picture was looted from one doomed family's home:

_That's when I saw that painting, behind his head. All blues and yellows and reddish brown, as translucent as lacquer. It had to be a Dutch master. Just then a private found a little kid covered with tablecloths behind some dishes in a sideboard cabinet. We'd almost missed him. 
_
By the end of "Love Enough," this first of eight interrelated stories tracing the history of "Girl in Hyacinth Blue," the painting's fate at the hands of guilt-riddled Engelbrecht fils is in question. Unfortunately, there is no doubt about the probable destiny of the previous owners, the Vredenburg family of Rotterdam, who take center stage in the powerful "A Night Different From All Other Nights." Vreeland handles this tale with subtlety and restraint, setting it at Passover, the year before the looting, and choosing to focus on the adolescent Hannah Vredenburg's difficult passage into adulthood in the face of an uncertain future. In the next story, "Adagia," she moves even further into the past to sketch "how love builds itself unconsciously ... out of the momentous ordinary" in a tender portrait of a longtime marriage. Back and back Vreeland goes, back through other owners, other histories, to the very inception of the painting in the homely, everyday objects of the Vermeer household--a daughter's glass of milk, a son's shirt in need of buttons, a wife's beloved sewing basket--"the unacknowledged acts of women to hallow home." Girl in Hyacinth Blue ends with the painting's subject herself, Vermeer's daughter Magdalena, who first sends the portrait out into the world as payment for a family debt, then sees it again, years later at an auction.

_She thought of all the people in all the paintings she had seen that day, not just Father's, in all the paintings of the world, in fact. Their eyes, the particular turn of a head, their loneliness or suffering or grief was borrowed by an artist to be seen by other people throughout the years who would never see them face to face. People who would be that close to her, she thought, a matter of a few arms' lengths, looking, looking, and they would never know her. 
_
In this final passage, Susan Vreeland might be describing her own masterpiece as well as Vermeer's. --Alix Wilber

196 pages. 4.0 stars after 251 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Unearthly (Unearthly Trilogy (Quality)) by * Cynthia Hand - $1.99*



> In the beginning, there's a boy standing in the trees . . . .


 Clara Gardner has recently learned that she's part angel. Having angel blood run through her veins not only makes her smarter, stronger, and faster than humans (a word, she realizes, that no longer applies to her), but it means she has a purpose, something she was put on this earth to do. Figuring out what that is, though, isn't easy. Her visions of a raging forest fire and an alluring stranger lead her to a new school in a new town. When she meets Christian, who turns out to be the boy of her dreams (literally), everything seems to fall into place-and out of place at the same time. Because there's another guy, Tucker, who appeals to Clara's less angelic side. As Clara tries to find her way in a world she no longer understands, she encounters unseen dangers and choices she never thought she'd have to make-between honesty and deceit, love and duty, good and evil. When the fire from her vision finally ignites, will Clara be ready to face her destiny' Unearthly is a moving tale of love and fate, and the struggle between following the rules and following your heart.

464 pages. 4.4 stars after 403 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Emma Dilemma, The Nanny, And The Best Horse Ever by * Patricia Hermes - $1.99*

One light. Many candles. One challah. Many slices. A family gets ready to celebrate the Sabbath. It welcomes guests, enjoys a nice meal, and savors a few quiet moments together. Shabbat Shalom! Appealing watercolors add just the right touch to the festivities

147 pages. 4.3 stars after 17 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include historical fiction, romance, fantasy and a gothic paranormal adventure for teens...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Secrets of Mary Bowser (P.S.) by * Lois Leveen - $1.99*

"Masterfully written, _The Secrets of Mary Bowser_ shines a new light onto our country's darkest history." -Brunonia Barry, bestselling author of _The Lace Reader _

"Packed with drama, intrigue, love, loss, and most of all, the resilience of a remarkable heroine&#8230;.What a treat!" -Kelly O'Connor McNees, author of _The Lost Summer of Louisa May Alcott_

Based on the remarkable true story of a freed African American slave who returned to Virginia at the onset of the Civil War to spy on the Confederates, _The Secrets of Mary Bowser_ is a masterful debut by an exciting new novelist. Author Lois Leveen combines fascinating facts and ingenious speculation to craft a historical novel that will enthrall readers of women's fiction, historical fiction, and acclaimed works like _Cane River_ and _Cold Mountain_ that offer intimate looks at the twin nightmares of slavery and Civil War. A powerful and unforgettable story of a woman who risked her own freedom to bring freedom to millions of others, _The Secrets of Mary Bowser_ celebrates the courageous achievements of a little known but truly inspirational American heroine.

673 pages. 4.6 stars after 90 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Silver Serenade by * Gerry O'Hara - $0.99*

Handwriting analyst Christie Hamilton has had her heart broken before, so when she meets prominent and charismatic criminal defense attorney Cash McCullough, she's understandably wary of falling too fast for his advances. But Cash is as persuasive in his personal life as he is before juries, and soon Christie can no longer deny the attraction she feels. After a series of adventurous dates-sailing San Francisco Bay aboard Cash's Serenade and romantic trips to Big Sur, Lake Tahoe, and Sedona, Arizona-the relationship is solidified even further when Christie and Cash team up to solve a missing-person case. Christie is nearly ready to reveal her love to Cash when he takes on a new client, one she believes is a dangerous criminal. A sudden argument erupts between the pair, causing a serious rift. Christie must decide if she can reconcile her professional ethics with her emotions, or if she should concentrate on her career-and discard her dreams of a future with the charming attorney.

233 pages. 4.8 stars after 20 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Artemis Fowl (Artemis Fowl, Book One) (Artemis Fowl (Quality)) by * Eoin Colfer - $2.99*

Twelve-year-old Artemis Fowl is a millionaire, a genius-and, above all, a criminal mastermind. But even Artemis doesn't know what he's taken on when he kidnaps a fairy, Captain Holly Short of the LEPrecon Unit. These aren't the fairies of bedtime stories; these fairies are armed and dangerous. Artemis thinks he has them right where he wants them&#8230;but then they stop playing by the rules.

Eoin Colfer describes his new book, Artemis Fowl, as "Die Hard with fairies." He's not far wrong. Twelve-year-old Artemis Fowl is the most ingenious criminal mastermind in history. With two trusty sidekicks in tow, he hatches a cunning plot to divest the fairyfolk of their pot of gold. Of course, he isn't foolish enough to believe in all that "gold at the end of the rainbow" nonsense. Rather, he knows that the only way to separate the little people from their stash is to kidnap one of them and wait for the ransom to arrive. But when the time comes to put his plan into action, he doesn't count on the appearance of the extrasmall, pointy-eared Captain Holly Short of the LEPrecon (Lower Elements Police Reconnaisance) Unit--and her senior officer, Commander Root, a man (sorry, elf) who will stop at nothing to get her back. Fantastic stuff from beginning to end, Artemis Fowl is a rip-roaring, 21st-century romp of the highest order. The author has let his imagination run riot by combining folklore, fantasy, and a fistful of high-tech funk in an outrageously devilish book that could well do for fairies what Harry Potter has done for wizardry. But be warned: this is no gentle frolic, so don't be fooled by the fairy subject matter. Instead, what we have here is well-written, sophisticated, rough 'n' tumble storytelling with enough high-octane attitude to make it a seriously cool read for anyone over the age of 10. --Susan Harrison

305 pages. 4.2 stars after 590 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Monstrumologist (Monstrumologist, The) by * Rick Yancey - $1.99*

These are the secrets I have kept. This is the trust I never betrayed. But he is dead now and has been for nearly ninety years, the one who gave me his trust, the one for whom I kept these secrets. The one who saved me . . . and the one who cursed me. So starts the diary of Will Henry, orphan and assistant to a doctor with a most unusual specialty: monster hunting. In the short time he has lived with the doctor, Will has grown accustomed to his late night callers and dangerous business. But when one visitor comes with the body of a young girl and the monster that was eating her, Will's world is about to change forever. The doctor has discovered a baby Anthropophagus--a headless monster that feeds through a mouth in its chest--and it signals a growing number of Anthropophagi. Now, Will and the doctor must face the horror threatenning to overtake and consume our world before it is too late. The Monstrumologist is the first stunning gothic adventure in a series that combines the spirit of HP Lovecraft with the storytelling ability of Rick Riorden.

452 pages. 4.4 stars after 156 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a ghost story, a love story, a story about intergalactic menace and a youth zombie story.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Ghost Writer by * John Harwood - $1.99*

In this tantalizing tale of Victorian ghost stories and family secrets, timid, solitary librarian Gerard Freeman lives for just two things: his elusive pen pal Alice and a story he found hidden in his mother's drawer years ago. Written by his great-grandmother Viola, it hints at his mother's role in a sinister crime. As he discovers more of Viola's chilling tales, he realizes that they might hold the key to finding Alice and unveiling his family's mystery-or will they bring him the untimely death they seem to foretell? Harwood's astonishing, assured debut shows us just how dangerous family skeletons-and stories-can be.

The Cornish prayer: "From ghoulies and ghosties and long-leggety beasties and things that go bump in the night, Good Lord, deliver us!" is an appropriate invocation when reading The Ghost Writer, John Harwood's debut novel. It is a rousing good ghost story, with many twists and turns, rather like taking apart a Russian matryoshka nesting doll.

Gerard Freeman, at age ten, sneaks into his mother's room and unlocks a secret drawer, only to find a picture of a woman he has never seen before, but one that he will find again and again. His mother discovers him and gives him the beating of his life. Why this excessive reaction? She is a worried, paranoid, thin, and fretful type with an "anxious, haunted look." By tale's end, we know why. Phyllis Freeman, Gerard's mother, was happiest when speaking fondly of Staplefield, her childhood home, where there were things they "didn't have in Mawson [Australia], chaffinches and mayflies and foxgloves and hawthorn, coopers and farriers and old Mr. Bartholomew who delivered fresh milk and eggs to their house with his horse and cart." It's the sort of childhood idyll that the timid and lonely Gerard believes in and longs for. He strikes up a correspondence with an English "penfriend," Alice Jessel, when he is 13 and a half, living in a desolate place with a frantic mother and a silent father. She is his age, her parents were killed in an accident and she has been crippled by it. She now lives in an institution, whose grounds she describes as much the way Staplefield looked. They go through young adulthood together, in letters only, thousands of miles apart, eventuallydeclaring their love for one another.

Interwoven with the narrative of Alice and Gerard's letters are real ghost stories, the creation of Gerard's great-grandmother, Viola. At first, they seem to be scary Victorian tales of the supernatural. Then, we see that they have a spooky way of mirroring, or preceding, events in real life, off the page. Gerard comes upon them, one by one, in mysterious ways, but clearly something, or someone, is leading him. The stories seem to implicate his mother in some nefarious goings-on, but the truth is far worse than Gerard imagines. Any more would be telling too much. Turn on all the lights in the house when you settle down with this one, and plan to spend a long time reading because you will be lost in the story immediately. --Valerie Ryan

384 pages. 3.7 stars after 143 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Royal Pain by * Megan Mulry - $1.99*

"A delightful love story...worth reading again and again."-_Publishers Weekly_ Starred Review

A life of royalty seems so attractive...until you're invited to live it...

Smart, ambitious, and career driven, Bronte Talbot started following British royalty in the gossip mags only to annoy her intellectual father. But her fascination has turned into a not-so-secret guilty pleasure. When she starts dating a charming British doctoral student, she teases him unmercifully about the latest scandals of his royal countrymen, only to find out-to her horror!!-that she's been having a fling with the nineteenth Duke of Northrop, and now he wants to make her..._a duchess?_ In spite of her frivolous passion for all things royal, Bronte isn't at all sure she wants the reality. Is becoming royalty every American woman's secret dream, or is it a nightmare of disapproving dowagers, paparazzi, stiff-upper-lip tea parties, and over-the-top hats?

"Laugh-out-loud funny with super sexy overtones."-Catherine Bybee, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Wife By Wednesday_

"Take one sparky, sailor-mouthed American girl and one handsome English aristocrat. Put them together and watch the sparks fly. Sizzling fun!"- Jill Mansell, _New York Times _bestselling author of _Nadia Knows Best_

"A whole new twist on trans-Atlantic romance-sexy, fresh, and delightfully different."-Susanna Kearsley, _New York Times_ bestselling author of_ Mariana_

352 pages. 3.9 stars after 37 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Emperor Mollusk versus The Sinister Brain by * A. Lee Martinez - $1.99*

Emperor Mollusk. Intergalactic Menace. Destroyer of Worlds. Conqueror of Other Worlds. Mad Genius. Ex-Warlord of Earth. Not bad for a guy without a spine. But what's a villain to do after he's done . . . everything. With no new ambitions, he's happy to pitch in and solve the energy crisis or repel alien invaders should the need arise, but if he had his way, he'd prefer to be left alone to explore the boundaries of dangerous science. Just as a hobby, of course. Retirement isn't easy though. If the boredom doesn't get him, there's always the Venusians. Or the Saturnites. Or the Mercurials. Or . . . well, you get the idea. If that wasn't bad enough, there's also the assassins of a legendary death cult and an up-and-coming megalomaniac (as brilliant as he is bodiless) who have marked Emperor for their own nefarious purposes. But Mollusk isn't about to let the Earth slip out of his own tentacles and into the less capable clutches of another. So it's time to dust off the old death ray and come out of retirement. Except this time, he's not out to rule the world. He's out to save it from the peril of THE SINISTER BRAIN!

305 pages. 4.6 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Enemy by * Charlie Higson - $2.99*

A sickness has afflicted everyone over the age of 16; anyone who is a "grown-up" has become a decomposing, brainless creature that survives by feeding on children. The children and teens have barricaded themselves in fortified buildings, fighting off attacks from the grown-ups who travel in packs, like hungry dogs. Before long, the young survivors are promised a safe haven in Buckingham Palace and make their way to it, crossing London on a perilous journey that will test them in harrowing ways. But their fight to stay alive is far from over-the threat from within is as real as the one on the outside.

449 pages. 4.5 stars after 67 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a nonfiction account of being imprisoned in Iran, romantic suspense, fantasy, a kid's book about trains!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Captive in Iran: A Remarkable True Story of Hope and Triumph amid the Horror of Tehran's Brutal Evin Prison by * Maryam Rostampour - $1.99*

Embark on a chilling journey inside one of the world's darkest and most dangerous places: Evin, the notorious Tehran prison. Here, prisoners are routinely tortured, abused, and violated. Executions are frequent and sudden. But for two women imprisoned for their Christian faith-Maryam Rostampour and Marziyeh Amirizadeh-this hell on earth was a place of unlikely grace as they reflected God's love and compassion to their fellow prisoners and guards. Against all odds, Evin would become the only church many of them had ever known. In Captive in Iran, Maryam and Marziyeh recount their 259 days in Evin. It's an amazing story of unyielding faith-when denying God would have meant freedom. Of incredible support from strangers around the world who fought for the women's release. And of bringing God's light into one of the world's darkest places-giving hope to those who had lost everything, and showing love to those in despair.

305 pages. 4.8 stars after 38 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Now You See Her by * Linda Howard - $0.99*

With the scintillating sensuality and high-voltage thrills that distinguish all of her blockbusters of romantic suspense, Linda Howard grips the imagination and touches the heart as only she can, in her sixth dazzling New York Times bestseller. A talented painter in her early thirties, Paris Sweeney has achieved enviable success: her work sells at an exclusive New York City gallery, and her popularity is at an all-time high. Life is good, and Sweeney, as she prefers to be called, is content. But lately, Sweeney's dreams -- lush, vivid, and drenched in vibrant hues -- seem to echo a growing restlessness that has taken hold of her. Suddenly, impulsively, Sweeney falls into a night of intense passion with millionaire Richard Worth. Now, the true dangers of her all-consuming urges are about to be revealed where Sweeney least expects it: in her paintings. After a creative frenzy she can barely recall, Sweeney discovers she has rendered a disturbing image -- a graphic murder scene. Against her better instincts, she returns to the canvas time and again, filling out each chilling detail piece by piece. But when a shattering, real-life murder mirrors her creation, Sweeney falls under suspicion. With every stroke of her brush, she risks incriminating herself with her inexplicable knowledge of a deadly crime. And every desire -- including her hunger for Richard -- is loaded with uncertainty as Sweeney races to unmask a killer.

Linda Howard's new romantic thriller, her hardcover debut, brings psychic phenomena, hot sex, and deadly danger into the life of an appealing young artist. Paris Sweeney, who calls herself Sweeney, is living a pared-down existence devoted to painting when she begins to see ghosts. Worse, she starts painting disturbing images while sleepwalking, then wakes with an unnatural, bone-deep chill that can only be dispelled by direct body contact with the unexpected new man in her life--Richard Worth, the soon-to-be ex-husband of the gallery owner who sells Sweeney's work. Then Sweeney realizes she's painting the picture of a murder victim, just before the actual crime takes place. Can she stop the killing before it happens? And if not, is she destined to become either the prime suspect or the murderer's next victim? Howard keeps the suspense streamlined and straightforward, focusing equally on the relationship between the sympathetic Sweeney, whose dreadful growing-up years forced her to become more independent than is good for her, and Richard, whose drive to leave his old life behind matches his determination to make Sweeney part of his future. A sensual, page-turning diversion that's sure to win the author new fans.

372 pages. 3.8 stars after 150 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Abarat by * Clive Barker - $1.99*

A journey beyond imagination is about to unfold. . . .

It begins in the most boring place in the world: Chickentown, U.S.A. There lives Candy Quackenbush, her heart bursting for some clue as to what her future might hold. When the answer comes, it's not one she expects. Welcome to the Abarat.

In Abarat, accomplished novelist and artist Clive Barker turns his considerable talents to creating a rich fantasy world for young adults. Candy Quackenbush is growing up in Chickentown, Minnesota, yearning for more--which she finds, quite unexpectedly, when a man with eight heads appears from nowhere in the middle of the prairie, being chased by something really monstrous. And so begins Candy's epic adventure to the islands of the Abarat. Peopled by all manner of creatures, cultures, and customs, the islands should prove a fertile setting for the series that Barker is calling The Books of Abarat. Candy is an intelligent and likable heroine, and the many supporting characters are deftly drawn, both in words and in the full-color interior art that Barker has produced to give the story an extra dimension. Abarat delivers the rich and imaginative storytelling that Barker is known for, with less overt horror or violence than one of his adult novels might include. However, Candy's path isn't an easy one, and young adult readers should appreciate the hard choices she must make along the way. --Roz Genessee

500 pages. 4.2 stars after 210 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Trains: Steaming! Pulling! Huffing! by * Patricia Hubbell - $1.99*

Trains, trains, trains! Giant engines snorting, puffing, steaming, pulling, rushing, huffing! All kinds of trains, from cabooses to hoppers and commuter trains to zoo trains, clickety-clack along the tracks. The mixed-media illustrations using clip art, etchings, original drawings, and maps will remind parents and grandparents of an earlier time. Children will enjoy the collages, puns, and delightful wordplay throughout.

32 pages. 4.8 stars after 16 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Horror novel, a Romantic Thriller, a 5-book Urban Fantasy and a Teen Romance...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The House of Rumour: A Novel by * Jake Arnott - $1.99*

Mixing the invented and the real, The House of Rumour explores WWII spy intrigue (featuring Ian Fleming), occultism (Aleister Crowley), the West Coast science-fiction set (Heinlein, L. Ron Hubbard, and Philip K. Dick all appear), and the new wave music scene of the '80s. The decades-spanning, labyrinthine plot even weaves in The Jonestown Massacre and Rudolf Hess, UFO sightings and B-movies. Told through multiple narrators, what at first appears to be a constellation of random events begins to cohere as the work of a shadow organization-or is it just coincidence' Tying the strands together is Larry Zagorski, an early pulp fiction writer turned U.S. fighter pilot turned "American gnostic," who looks back on his long and eventful life, searching for connections between the seemingly disparate parts. The teeming network of interlaced secrets he uncovers has personal relevance-as it mirrors a book of 22 interconnected stories he once wrote, inspired by the major arcana cards in the tarot. Hailed as an heir to Don DeLillo's Underworld by The Guardian, The House of Rumour is a tour de force that sweeps the reader through a century's worth of secret histories.

448 pages. 2.5 stars after 27 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Strange Fits of Passion by * Anita Shreve - $1.99*

The reader is left to uncover the truth in this labryinth of a tale, a riveting story told within the framework of one reporter's notes and a woman's letters from prison. Everyone believes that Maureen and Harrold English, two successful New York City journalists, have a happy, stable marriage. It's the early '70s and no one discusses or even suspects domestic abuse. But after Maureen suffers another brutal beating, she flees New York with her infant daughter and seeks refuge in a small coastal town in Maine. The weeks pass slowly, and just as Maureen begins to heal physically and emotionally, Harrold finds her, bringing the story to a violent, unforgettable end.

342 pages. 4.6 stars after 91 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dante Valentine: The Complete Series by * Lilith Saintcrow - $1.99*

Necromancer. Bounty hunter. Killer. Dante Valentine has been all three in her life. But in the beginning, she was a Necromancer for hire. And while she was choosy about her jobs, there were just some she couldn't turn down. Like when the Devil showed up at the door and offered her a deal. Her life - in exchange for the capture and elimination of a renegade demon. But how do you kill something that can't die' Dante Valentine, one of urban fantasy's hottest series, is compiled into one volume for the first time. Included in this omnibus edition are: Working for the Devil, Dead Man Rising, The Devil's Right Hand, Saint City Sinners, and To Hell and Back.

1290 pages. 3.7 stars after 45 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Getting Over Garrett Delaney by * Abby McDonald - $1.99*

Can a twelve-step program help Sadie kick her unrequited crush for good' Abby McDonald serves up her trademark wit and wisdom in a hilarious new novel.

336 pages. 4.3 stars after 24 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey--thanks for yesterday!

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a romantic comedy, a fantasy and a coming-of-age tale


*Kindle Daily Deal* Subterranean by * James Rollins - $1.99*

Beneath the ice at the bottom of the Earth is a magnificent subterranean labyrinth, a place of breathtaking wonders--and terrors beyond imagining. A team of specialists led by archaeologist Ashley Carter has been hand-picked to explore this secret place and to uncover the riches it holds. But they are not the first to venture here--and those they follow did not return. There are mysteries here older than time, and revelations that could change the world. But there are also things that should not be disturbed--and a devastating truth that could doom Ashley and the expedition: they are not alone.

416 pages. 3.9 stars after 280 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* From Notting Hill with Love...Actually by * Ali McNamara - $1.99*

She was a girl, standing in front of a boy...

Movie fanatic Scarlett O'Brien dreams of a life as glamorous and romantic as all the big screen flicks she worships. When a chance house-sitting job in iconic Notting Hill comes along, she knows living in one of her favorite movie settings is an opportunity too good to pass up. Leaving behind her skeptical friends, family, and fiance, Scarlett heads to London and finds herself thrust into the lead role of her very own romantic comedy. But can real life ever be just like the movies' Larger-than-life new friends, a handsome but irksome new neighbor, and a mystery from her past may prove to Scarlett that living her life like a RomCom is more complicated than she thought!

"Sparkly, fun, and endearing."-Kate Fforde

"This romantic comedy is the perfect way to pass a winter afternoon should Johnny Depp be unavailable."-_Daily Record_

448 pages. 4.1 stars after 97 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Wretched of Muirwood (Legends of Muirwood: Book 1) by * Jeff Wheeler - $0.99*

In the ancient and mystical land of Muirwood, Lia has known only a life of servitude. Labeled a "wretched," an outcast unwanted and unworthy of respect, Lia is forbidden to realize her dream to read or write. All but doomed, her days are spent toiling away as a kitchen slave under the charge of the Aldermaston, the Abbey's watchful overseer. But when an injured squire named Colvin is abandoned at the kitchen's doorstep, an opportunity arises. The nefarious Sheriff Almaguer soon starts a manhunt for Colvin, and Lia conspires to hide Colvin and change her fate. In the midst of a land torn by a treacherous war between a ruthless king and a rebel army, Lia finds herself on an ominous journey that will push her to wonder if her own hidden magic is enough to set things right. At once captivating, mysterious, and magic-infused, The Wretched of Muirwood takes the classic fantasy adventure and paints it with a story instantly epic, and yet, all its own.

300 pages. 4.6 stars after 434 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Starting From Here by * Lisa Jenn Bigelow - $1.99*

Sixteen-year-old Colby Bingham's heart has been broken too many times. Her mother has been dead for almost two years, her truck driver father is always away, her almost girlfriend just dumped her for a guy, and now she's failing chemistry. When a stray dog lands literally at her feet, bleeding and broken on a busy road, it seems like the Universe has it in for Colby. But the incident also knocks a ***** in the walls she's built around her heart. Against her better judgment, she decides to care for the dog. But new connections mean new opportunities for heartbreak. Terrified of another loss, Colby bolts at the first sign of trouble, managing to alienate her best friend, her father, the cute girl pursuing her, and even her dog's vet, who's taken Colby under her wing. Colby can't start over, but can she learn how to move on?

287 pages. 4.3 stars after 30 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a contemporary romance, a paranormal romance, a sci-fi classic and a children's fantasy...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Crazy Little Thing by * Tracy Brogan - $1.99*

2013 RITA - Finalist for Best First Book

If Sadie Turner is good at anything, it's putting stuff in order. So when she finds her "perfect" life in disarray, she hopes a summer vacation at her aunt's lake house will help her piece it back together. She wants to relax, reboot, and heal the wounds left by her cheating ex-husband. And that requires time away from men. All men. Or so she thinks. With two slobbering dogs and two cousins living there-one a flamboyant decorator intent on making over Sadie-it's hard to get a moment's peace at eccentric Aunt Dody's house, especially with everyone so determined to set her up with Desmond, the sexy new neighbor. Desmond is Sadie's worst nightmare. Tall, tanned, muscular&#8230;and to top it off, he's great with her kids. But he must have a flaw-he's a man-so Sadie vows to keep her distance. As summer blazes on, the life Sadie is trying so hard to simplify only becomes more complicated-a new career presents itself, her evil ex haunts her, and Aunt Dody reveals a tragic secret-but maybe a little chaos is just what Sadie needs to get her life back in order.

341 pages. 4.4 stars after 1992 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Seeing Shadows (Shadow Series #1) by * S.H. Kolee - $0.99*

Caitlin Kile was living a normal college life full of parties and early morning classes. Living with her best friend and enjoying her senior year, Caitlin's life seemed idyllic. Until her neighbor's cousin, Simon Crewe, transferred to her school, unbalancing her tightly controlled life. Because control was one thing Caitlin desperately needed. Simon was instantly attracted to Caitlin, but he couldn't seem to get past her guarded walls. Caitlin wasn't planning on competing with all the groupies clamoring for Simon's attention ever since he became the lead singer of a popular band. But despite Caitlin's refusal to show any interest in him, Simon couldn't seem to shake his attraction to her. But Simon didn't know everything about Caitlin. He didn't know about the images of death that haunted her while she was awake. Or the gripping terrors that plagued her at night. And Simon couldn't possibly know that those terrors were determined to destroy him. *Contains some mature content.

321 pages. 4.0 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* 2001: A Space Odyssey (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: The Odyssey) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

The year is 2001, and cosmonauts uncover a mysterious monolith that has been buried on the Moon for at least three million years. To their astonishment, the monolith releases an equally mysterious pulse-a kind of signal-in the direction of Saturn after it is unearthed. Whether alarm or communication, the human race must know what the signal is-and who it was intended for. The Discovery and its crew, assisted by the highly advanced HAL 9000 computer system, sets out to investigate. But as the crew draws closer to their rendezvous with a mysterious and ancient alien civilization, they realize that the greatest dangers they face come from within the spacecraft itself. HAL proves a dangerous traveling companion, and the crew must outwit him to survive. This novel version of the famous Stanley Kubrick film 2001: A Space Odyssey was written by Clarke in conjunction with the movie's production. It is meant to stand as a companion piece, and it offers a complementary narrative that's loaded with compelling science fiction ideas.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

When an enigmatic monolith is found buried on the moon, scientists are amazed to discover that it's at least 3 million years old. Even more amazing, after it's unearthed the artifact releases a powerful signal aimed at Saturn. What sort of alarm has been triggered' To find out, a manned spacecraft, the Discovery, is sent to investigate.  Its crew is highly trained--the best--and they are assisted by a self-aware computer, the ultra-capable HAL 9000. But HAL's programming has been patterned after the human mind a little too well. He is capable of guilt, neurosis, even murder, and he controls every single one of Discovery's components. The crew must overthrow this digital psychotic if they hope to make their rendezvous with the entities that are responsible not just for the monolith, but maybe even for human civilization. Clarke wrote this novel while Stanley Kubrick created the film, the two collaborating on both projects. The novel is much more detailed and intimate, and definitely easier to comprehend. Even though history has disproved its "predictions," it's still loaded with exciting and awe-inspiring science fiction. --Brooks Peck

324 pages. 4.5 stars after 330 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Dark Is Rising (Dark Is Rising Sequence, The) by * Susan Cooper - $0.99*

On the Midwinter Day that is his eleventh birthday, Will Stanton discovers a special gift-- that he is the last of the Old Ones, immortals dedicated to keeping the world from domination by the forces of evil, the Dark. At once, he is plunged into a quest for the six magical Signs that will one day aid the Old Ones in the final battle between the Dark and the Light. And for the twelve days of Christmas, while the Dark is rising, life for Will is full of wonder, terror, and delight.

"When the Dark comes rising, six shall turn it back,
Three from the circle, three from the track;
Wood, bronze, iron; water, fire, stone;
Five will return, and one go alone."

With these mysterious words, Will Stanton discovers on his 11th birthday that he is no mere boy. He is the Sign-Seeker, last of the immortal Old Ones, destined to battle the powers of evil that trouble the land. His task is monumental: he must find and guard the six great Signs of the Light, which, when joined, will create a force strong enough to match and perhaps overcome that of the Dark. Embarking on this endeavor is dangerous as well as deeply rewarding; Will must work within a continuum of time and space much broader than he ever imagined.

Susan Cooper, in her five-title Dark Is Rising sequence, creates a world where the conflict between good and evil reaches epic proportions. She ranks with C.S. Lewis and J.R.R. Tolkien in her ability to deliver a moral vision in the context of breathtaking adventure. No one can stop at just one of her thrilling fantasy novels. Among many other prestigious awards, The Dark Is Rising is a Newbery Honor Book and a Carnegie Medal Honor Book. (Ages 8 and older) --Emilie Coulter

232 pages. 4.4 stars after 188 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.

Note, the above is the second book in the series. This one is the first:



And the rest of the series:

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, there are a whole bunch of romances on sale today for under $2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_376348742_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000777851&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1TZMDAHTHKXEHWC748TT&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1554053902&pf_rd_i=1000677541&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting...  I did the first book in this very early this morning, and the Gold Box deal part of it hadn't kicked in yet...thanks, Ann!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I only knew because it was mentioned in the email I got for the KDD from Amazon. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a paranormal romance, a fantasy and a kid's picture book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Gone, Baby, Gone: A Novel (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro) by * Dennis Lehane - $1.99*

"Powerful and raw, harrowing, and unsentimental." -_Washington Post Book World_

"Chilling, completely credible&#8230;.[An] absolutely gripping story."-_Chicago Tribune_

"Mr. Lehane delivers big time." -_Wall Street Journal_

In _Gone, Baby, Gone, _the master of the new noir, _New York Times_ bestselling author Dennis Lehane (_Mystic River, Shutter Island_), vividly captures the complex beauty and darkness of working-class Boston. A gripping, deeply evocative thriller about the devastating secrets surrounding a little girl lost, featuring the popular detective team of Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro, _Gone, Baby, Gone _was the basis for the critically acclaimed motion picture directed by Ben Affleck and starring Casey Affleck, Ed Harris, and Morgan Freeman.

Cheese Olamon, "a six-foot-two, four-hundred-and-thirty-pound yellow-haired Scandinavian who'd somehow arrived at the misconception he was black," is telling his old grammar school friends Patrick Kenzie and Angie Gennaro why they have to convince another mutual chum, the gun dealer Bubba Rugowski, that Cheese didn't try to have him killed. "You let Bubba know I'm clean when it comes to what happened to him. You want me alive. Okay' Without me, that girl will be gone. Gone-gone. You understand' Gone, baby, gone." Of all the chilling, completely credible scenes of sadness, destruction, and betrayal in Dennis Lehane's fourth and very possibly best book about Kenzie and Gennaro, this moment stands out because it captures in a few pages the essence of Lehane's success. Private detectives Kenzie and Gennaro, who live in the same working-class Dorchester neighborhood of Boston where they grew up, have gone to visit drug dealer Cheese in prison because they think he's involved in the kidnapping of 4-year-old Amanda McCready. Without sentimentalizing the grotesque figure of Cheese, Lehane tells us enough about his past to make us understand why he and the two detectives might share enough trust to possibly save a child's life when all the best efforts of traditional law enforcement have failed. By putting Kenzie and Gennaro just to one side of the law (but not totally outside; they have several cop friends, a very important part of the story), Lehane adds depth and edge to traditional genre relationships. The lifelong love affair between Kenzie and Gennaro--interrupted by her marriage to his best friend--is another perfectly controlled element that grows and changes as we watch. Surrounded by dead, abused, and missing children, Kenzie mourns and rages while Gennaro longs for one of her own. So the choices made by both of them in the final pages of this absolutely gripping story have the inevitability of life and the dazzling beauty of art. --Dick Adler

448 pages. 4.4 stars after 198 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $15.49 if you purchase this book.

The first three books in the Kenzie/Gennaro series are shown below:

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Every Breath She Takes by * Norah Wilson - $0.99*

Previously published as Lauren's Eyes. "Ultra-sexy, heart-pumping suspense and adventure." - Julianne MacLean, _USA Today_ best-selling author "Sexy, gritty and thrilling." - Joss Ware, award-winning author of _Night Forbidden_

Veterinarian Lauren Townsend has good reason for hiding her psychic ability. Not only did her "freakishness" earn her pariah status in the small town where she grew up, it cost her a fiancé and her faith in love. When Lauren foresees a murder-through the killer's eyes-she traces the victim to a sprawling ranch, never guessing what waits for her&#8230; Cal Taggart's rugged ranch life doesn't need any more complications. His stubborn determination cost him his marriage, and now may cost him his livelihood. But then beautiful Lauren enters his corral&#8230;with danger close behind. And Cal wants nothing more than to protect her. They can't deny their intense attraction. Nor do they want to. What begins as a fling with no strings becomes a fight for survival-and for true love.

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 159 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Well of Tears: The Dream Stewards by * Roberta Trahan - $1.99*

More than five centuries after Camelot, a new king heralded by prophecy has appeared. As one of the last sorceresses of a dying order sworn to protect the new ruler at all costs, Alwen must answer a summons she thought she might never receive. Bound by oath, Alwen returns to Fane Gramarye, the ancient bastion of magic standing against the rise of evil. For alongside the prophecy of the benevolent king, a darker foretelling envisions the land overrun by a demonic army and cast into ruin. Alwen has barely set foot in her homeland when she realizes traitors lurk within the Stewardry, threatening to destroy it. To thwart the corruption and preserve her order, Alwen must draw upon power she never knew she possessed and prepare to sacrifice everything she holds dear-even herself. If she fails, the prophecy of peace will be banished, and darkness will rule.

327 pages. 3.7 stars after 36 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Three Little Tamales by * Eric A. Kimmel - $1.99*

While the three little tamales cool off on a windowsill, a tortilla rolls by. "You'll be eaten. You'd better run!" he tells them. And so the tamales jump out the window. The first runs to the prairie and builds a house of sagebrush. The second runs to a cornfield and builds a house of cornstalks. The third runs to the desrt and builds a house of cactus. Then who should come along but Señor Lobo, the Big Bad Wolf, who plans to blow their houses down!

Valeria Docampo's oil-and-pencil illustrations add zest and humor to this rollicking southwestern version of a popular tale.

40 pages. 4.6 stars after 29 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a pair of thrillers, a contemporary romance, a fantasy and a middle grade tale told in free verse.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Brainrush by * Richard Bard - $1.99*

Before he slid into the MRI machine, Jake Bronson was just an ordinary guy with terminal cancer. But when an earthquake hits during the procedure, Jake staggers from the wreckage a profoundly changed man, now endowed with uncanny mental abilities. An ocean away, Luciano Battista wants a piece of Jake's talent. Posing as a pioneering scientist, the terrorist leader has been conducting cerebral-implant experiments in a sinister quest to create a breed of super jihadist agents&#8230;and Jake's altered brain may be the key to his success. But Jake refuses to play the pawn in an unholy war-and when an innocent woman and autistic child are taken hostage to force his cooperation, he embarks on a jihad of his own. Jake and his band of loyal friends are thrust into a deadly chase that leads from the canals of Venice through Monte Carlo and finally to an ancient cavern in the Hindu Kush mountains of Afghanistan-where Jake discovers that his newfound talents carry a hidden price that threatens the entire human race.

392 pages. 4.4 stars after 709 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

The second book in this series is also $1.99 today:
​
*Daily Romance Deal* B as in Beauty by * Alberto Ferreras - $1.99*

Everyone in the world, it seems, is either prettier or thinner (or both) than Beauty Marie Zavala. And the only thing "B" resents more than her name is the way others judge her for the extra 40 pounds she can't lose. At least she has her career. Or did, until she overhears her boss criticizing her weight and devising a scheme to keep her from being promoted. Enter B's new tax accountant, a modern-day matchmaker determined to boost B's flagging self-esteem by introducing her to rich, successful men who will accept her for who she is. As B's confidence blossoms, so do her fantasies of revenge. But will B find true happiness or true disaster when she unwittingly falls for the one guy she shouldn't?

356 pages. 4.2 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Dwarves by * Markus Heitz - $1.99*

For countless millennia, the dwarves of the Kingdom have defended the stone gateway into Girdlegard. Many and varied foes have hurled themselves against the portal and died attempting to breach it. No man or beast has ever succeeded. Until now. . . Abandoned as a child, Tungdil the blacksmith labors contentedly in the land of Ionandar, the only dwarf in a kingdom of men. Although he does not want for friends, Tungdil is very much aware that he is alone - indeed, he has not so much as set eyes on another dwarf. But all that is about to change. Sent out into the world to deliver a message and reacquaint himself with his people, the young foundling finds himself thrust into a battle for which he has not been trained. Not only his own safety, but the life of every man, woman and child in Girdlegard depends upon his ability to embrace his heritage. Although he has many unanswered questions, Tungdil is certain of one thing: no matter where he was raised, he is a true dwarf. And no one has ever questioned the courage of the Dwarves.

756 pages. 4.0 stars after 70 reviews. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $13.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* What My Girlfriend Doesn't Know by * Sonya Sones - $0.99*

A teen boy confronts the complications of love in this relatable free verse novel featuring a new cover and larger trim size. Don't get me wrong-my girlfriend's amazing. But the way things have been going lately, I'm starting to believe that the only thing worse than not getting what you want, is getting it. Picking up where What My Mother Doesn't Know leaves off, this is the story of what happens next-told from the perspective of Murphy, Sophie's new boyfriend. And even though Murphy's thrilled to be with Sophie, the consequences of their relationship-and the temptations outside of it-force him to consider everything he knows about love. Told in free verse and brimming with authenticity, this novel provides unique insight into the mind of a young man.

314 pages. 4.4 stars after 27 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Demands (Tom Thorne) by * Mark Billingham - $2.99*

The Crime.

The customers in a London convenience store are taken captive. Among them is young mother, Detective Helen Weeks. She is told her life depends on the co-operation of one of her colleagues - detective Tom Thorne.

The Demand.

Akhtar is desperate to know what really happened to his beloved son, who died a year before in prison. He is convinced the death was not an accident and forces the one man who knows more about the case than any other, Thorne, to re-investigate.

The Twist

What Thorne discovers will upend everything he thought he knew about the fate of those he's put away...but will it be enough to fulfill the wishes of a grieving and potentially violent father?

417 pages. 4.1 stars after 14 reviews. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $14.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Down in New Orleans (Five Star Romance) by * Heather Graham - $1.99*

When Ann infiltrates the dark corners of the Big Easy to clear her ex-husband's name, what begins as an innocent investigation becomes a matter of life and death

Ann and Jon Marcel are a rare case; five years after their divorce, they're good friends, and Ann has come to love Jon's hometown of New Orleans. Until the day Jon staggers through her door covered in blood and mumbling, "I didn't do it."

Jon is charged with murdering a stripper, and in order to save him, Ann will have to dive into the sordid New Orleans underworld, looking for clues in erotic clubs and seamy jazz spots. And, if that weren't enough, she must deal with the resolute detective bent on bringing her husband to justice-the eagle-eyed lieutenant who dogs her steps and surfaces in her dreams. But despite her wavering affections, Ann has bigger concerns as she becomes embroiled in a fight not only for Jon's freedom, but also for her life.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Heather Graham, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

325 pages. 4.2 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Oz Reimagined: New Tales from the Emerald City and Beyond by * - $1.99*

FOREWORD BY GREGORY MAGUIRE, NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF WICKED. When L. Frank Baum introduced Dorothy and friends to the American public in 1900, The Wonderful Wizard of Oz became an instant, bestselling hit. Today the whimsical tale remains a cultural phenomenon that continues to spawn wildly popular books, movies, and musicals. Now, editors John Joseph Adams and Douglas Cohen have brought together leading fantasy writers such as Orson Scott Card and Seanan McGuire to create the ultimate anthology for Oz fans - and, really, any reader with an appetite for richly imagined worlds.

Stories include:


Frank Baum's son has the real experiences that his father later fictionalized in Orson Scott Card's "Off to See the Emperor."
Seanan McGuire's "Emeralds to Emeralds, Dust to Dust" finds Dorothy grown up, bitter, and still living in Oz. And she has a murder to solve - assuming Ozma will stop interfering with her life long enough to let her do her job.
In "Blown Away," Jane Yolen asks: What if Toto was dead and stuffed, Ozma was a circus freak, and everything you thought you knew as Oz was really right here in Kansas'
"The Cobbler of Oz" by Jonathan Maberry explores a Winged Monkey with wings too small to let her fly. Her only chance to change that rests with the Silver Slippers.
In Tad Williams's futuristic "The Boy Detective of Oz," Orlando investigates the corrupt Oz simulation of the Otherland network.

And more&#8230; Some stories are dystopian&#8230;Some are dreamlike&#8230;All are undeniably Oz.

Includes stories by these authors: Dale Bailey, Orson Scott Card, Rae Carson, David Farland, C.C. Finlay, Jeffrey Ford, Theodora Goss, Simon R. Green, Kat Howard, Ken Liu, Seanan McGuire, Jonathan Maberry, Rachel Swirsky, Robin Wasserman, Tad Williams, Jane Yolen A Note On Suggested Reading Age: L. Frank Baum's original Oz books were works of children's fiction--albeit ones that have been known and loved by "children of all ages" throughout their existence. Though many of the stories contained in this anthology are also suitable for the aforementioned children of all ages, Oz Reimagined is intended for ages 13 and up, and as such, some of the stories deal with mature themes, so parental guidance is suggested.

365 pages. 3.9 stars after 40 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Mira's Diary: Lost in Paris by * Marissa Moss - $1.99*

When Mira receives a cryptic postcard from her missing mother, she sets off with her father and brother to find her in Paris. Only Mira doesn't know she's looking in the wrong century. With an innocent touch to a gargoyle sculpture on the roof of Notre Dame, Mira is whisked into the past. There she learns her mother isn't just avoiding the family, she's in serious trouble. Following her mother's clues, Mira travels through time to help change history and bring her mother home. "Long after I finished this fast-paced and compelling novel, I thought about Mira. Would I be as determined in pursuit of truth and tolerance' Would you'" -Karen Cushman, Newberry Medal Winner

219 pages. 3.9 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery set in Florida, a historical fiction, a mystical coming-of-age tale and a youth mystery


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wahoo Rhapsody (An Atticus Fish Novel) by * Shaun Morey - $1.99*

Take one sea-loving captain, a drug-smuggling first mate, and a novice deckhand with a secret, and you have the motley crew of the Wahoo Rhapsody, a ramshackle fishing charter plying the Pacific's waters off the coast of Cabo San Lucas. Captain Winston Weber makes an honest, if lean, living running fishing charters between Mexico and California, with no inkling of the fact that his first mate, Weevil Ott, is smuggling marijuana inside the yellowfin tuna stacked in the boat's hold. But when Weevil decides to skim a small fortune for himself, goons under orders from the mysterious drug lord known only as "La Cucaracha" descend upon the Wahoo Rhapsody. What ensues is a madcap romp that will catapult readers from Cabo San Lucas to Tucson and San Diego, as Winston, Weevil, and an expat American lawyer by the name of Atticus Fish try to outrun La Cucaracha's bloody reach. Fans of Carl Hiaasen and Elmore Leonard will relish this rollicking satirical adventure from award-winning writer Shaun Morey.

280 pages. 4.0 stars after 99 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

The second in the series is also $1.99 today:
​
*Daily Romance Deal* Whip Smart: Lola Montez Conquers the Spaniards by * Kit Brennan - $0.99*

A wild and sexy romp through history based on the real-life adventures of the audacious, Lola Montez.It is 1842, London, and the gorgeous, ever-capricious twenty-two year old Eliza Gilbert, (aka Lola Montez) is in deep trouble and seeks escape from a divorce trial. Desperate to be free, Lola accepts an alluring offer of a paid trip to Spain, if she will only fulfill a few tasks for Juan de Grimaldi-a Spanish theatre impresario who is also a government agent and spy for the exiled Spanish queen, Maria Cristina.Lola soon finds herself in Madrid, undercover as a performer in a musical play. But when she falls dangerously in love with the target, General Diego de Léon-the "perfect Spanish soldier, lover and horseman"-Lola becomes a double agent and the two hatch a plot of their own. Disaster strikes when the plot is exposed, Diego is captured, and Lola is forced to flee on horseback to France, with a dangerous group of Loyalists in hot pursuit. Will Lola's reckless daring, feminine whiles, and signature whip be enough to save her life and preserve her cause? She will have to be more whip smart than ever.Written with zest and a passionate, fiery fervor by debut author Kit Brennan, Whip Smart irresistibly whisks readers into a vivid journey through 19th Century, France, England and Spain, riding sidesaddle with Eliza Gilbert, the hot-headed Irish girl, as she transforms into Dona Maria Dolores de Porris y Montez-aka Lola Montez, the sensation of Europe!

274 pages. 4.6 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Makeda by * Randall Robinson - $1.99*

The debut title from Akashic's new Open Lens imprint by the nationally best-selling author Randall Robinson has been selected as a "Recommended Read" by Essence magazine's Book Club.

Makeda Gee Florida Harris March is a proud and graceful matriarch, the anchor and emotional bellwether who holds together a hard-working African American family living in 1950s Richmond, Virginia. Embattled by the social ills of the day and the deferred dreams of Makeda's son David and his wife, the hopes of the March family are pinned on their elder son Gordon and the seedlings of change that will grow into the Civil Rights Movement. Lost in the shadows is Gordon's younger brother Gray, also bright and perceptive, but who doesn't quite measure up in his own eyes, or in the eyes of his father. While struggling to survive the emotional vacuum of his household, Gray escapes into the safe and magical world of his grandmother Makeda's tiny parlor. Makeda, a woman blind since birth but who has always dreamed in color, begins to confide in Gray the things she "sees" and remembers from her dream state, and an increasingly detailed story emerges that is layered with historical accuracy beyond the scope of Makeda's limited education. Gradually, Gray begins to make a connection between his grandmother's dreams and the epic life of an African queen described in the Bible . . . Part coming-of-age story, part spiritual journey, and part love story, Makeda is a universal tale of family, heritage, and the ties that bind.

325 pages. 4.8 stars after 35 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Vanishing Game by * Kate Kae Myers - $2.99*

Jocelyn's twin brother Jack was everything she had growing up in a world of foster homes - and now he's dead, and she has nothing. Then she gets a cryptic letter from "Jason December" - the code name her brother used to use when he made up elaborate puzzles to fill the unhappy hours at Seale House, a terrifying foster home from their childhood. Only one other person knows about Jason December: Noah, Jocelyn's childhood crush, and their only real friend among the troubled children at Seale House.But when Jocelyn sneaks off to return to Seale House and the city where she last saw Noah, she gets more than she bargained for. Turns out Seale House's dark powers weren't just the figment of a childish information. And someone is following Jocelyn. Is Jack still alive? And if he is, what kind of trouble is he in - and how can Jocelyn and Noah help him?

368 pages. 4.1 stars after 27 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Calling all Trekkies! Today's Daily Deals include three Star Trek novels at $0.99 (isn't there a new movie coming out?), a romance, sci-fi by a master and a middle grade youth book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Star Trek: The Next Generation: Cold Equations: The Persistence of Memory: Book One by * David Mack - $0.99*

A BRAZEN HEIST Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the Enterprise crew race to find out who has stolen Data's android brother B-4-and for what sinister purpose. A BROKEN PROMISE One desperate father risks all for the son he abandoned forty years ago-but is he ready to pay the price for redemption' A DARING MISSION Against overwhelming odds, and with time running out, Commander Worf has only one chance to avert a disaster. But how high a price will he pay for victory'

400 pages. 4.5 stars after 104 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

The other two books in this trilogy are also $0.99 today.
 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Caught on Camera (The Davenports) by * Kim Law - $1.99*

Beautiful Vega Zaragoza was poised to become fashion's next "it girl" when she learned the hard way that sex and politics don't mix. Now the former model spends her days behind the camera, working as a videographer to hide from public scrutiny. Her life is on autopilot until a promising new job sparks her ambition. There's just one catch: she must land an exclusive interview with JP Davenport, the golden boy of American politics and first in line for Georgia's open senatorial seat. Charming and gorgeous, JP is also fiercely private, a charismatic enigma with his fair share of secrets-not to mention a string of romantic conquests a mile long. He could make Vega's career, or destroy what credibility she has left-because JP has made it very clear that his interest in Vega is anything but professional. Vega should know better than to trust a man like him. But kiss by heated kiss, she discovers this man may be worth the risk.

378 pages. 4.3 stars after 94 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dawn (The Xenogenesis Trilogy) by * Octavia E. Butler - $2.99*

Rescued from Earth's destruction, one woman is called upon to revive mankind

Lilith Iyapo has just lost her husband and son when atomic fire consumes Earth-the last stage of the planet's final war. Hundreds of years later Lilith awakes, deep in the hold of a massive alien spacecraft piloted by the Oankali-who arrived just in time to save humanity from extinction. They have kept Lilith and other survivors asleep for centuries, as they learned whatever they could about Earth. Now it is time for Lilith to lead them back to her home world, but life among the Oankali on the newly resettled planet will be nothing like it was before.

The Oankali survive by genetically merging with primitive civilizations-whether their new hosts like it or not. For the first time since the nuclear holocaust, Earth will be inhabited. Grass will grow, animals will run, and people will learn to survive the planet's untamed wilderness. But their children will not be human. Not exactly.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Octavia E. Butler including rare images from the author's estate.

In a world devastated by nuclear war with humanity on the edge of extinction, aliens finally make contact. They rescue those humans they can, keeping most survivors in suspended animation while the aliens begin the slow process of rehabilitating the planet. When Lilith Iyapo is "awakened," she finds that she has been chosen to revive her fellow humans in small groups by first preparing them to meet the utterly terrifying aliens, then training them to survive on the wilderness that the planet has become. But the aliens cannot help humanity without altering it forever. Bonded to the aliens in ways no human has ever known, Lilith tries to fight them even as her own species comes to fear and loathe her. A stunning story of invasion and alien contact by one of science fiction's finest writers.

260 pages. 4.4 stars after 107 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Here are the other two books in the trilogy, priced at $9.99 each:
 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* It's a Mall World After All by * Janette Rallison - $1.99*

Charlotte's job as a perfume spritzer at the mall is perfect for spying on her classmates who hang out there. So when she see her best friend's boyfriend flirting with another girl, a series of hilarious, often foiled attempts to catch him in the act of cheating follow. Through it all, the gorgeous and infuriating Colton is there laughing at her. But when Charlotte and Colton dress up as Santa and his elf for a charity event at the mall, they get more attention than they bargained for-leading to a mall brawl, a moment of truth, and the realization that being right isn't always a one-size-fits solution.

256 pages. 4.4 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include Agatha Christie, a psychic female Indiana Jones, vampires, and a Lemony Snicket three book bundle


*Kindle Daily Deal* Five Little Pigs (Hercule Poirot Mysteries / Queen of Mystery) by * Agatha Christie - $1.99*

Beautiful Caroline Crale was convicted of poisoning her husband, yet there were five other suspects: Philip Blake (the stockbroker) who went to market; Meredith Blake (the amateur herbalist) who stayed at home; Elsa Greer (the three-time divorcee) who had roast beef; Cecilia Williams (the devoted governess) who had none; and Angela Warren (the disfigured sister) who cried 'wee wee wee' all the way home. It is sixteen years later, but Hercule Poirot just can't get that nursery rhyme out of his mind&#8230;

288 pages. 4.4 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Guardians of Stone (The Relic Seekers) by * Anita Clenney - $1.99*

In the tradition of Indiana Jones, a feisty heroine with a sixth sense, and two sexy heroes, a dark, reclusive billionaire and a mercenary bodyguard are on a hunt for four powerful relics that could change their lives&#8230;and the course of history. But relics aren't Kendall's only quest. Eventually, she'll have to choose between her sexy boss and her bad*ss bodyguard. Kendall Morgan is a human bloodhound. Spending her childhood hunting relics with her ambitious archeologist father, she knew the two of them shared a sixth sense for the history and location of objects-sometimes even people. What she didn't know was that their paranormal gift could ultimately be their undoing. After the tragic plane crash that killed her father as well as her childhood best friend, Kendall dedicated her life to finding and protecting relics. When mysterious, sexy billionaire Nathan Larraby hires her for his latest expedition-the search for four powerful relics-she's thrown into a world of high-octane danger. He sends brooding mercenary Jake Stone to watch Kendall's back, but he may have created danger of a different kind. As the team chases down clues, a man called the Reaper makes a play for the artifacts and will stop at nothing to put them to his own sinister use. What's worse is that Nathan hasn't told the whole story, and the dark secrets he's keeping could cost them the mission&#8230;and their lives.

289 pages. 3.9 stars after 72 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Some Girls Bite: A Chicagoland Vampires Novel by * Chloe Neill - $2.99*

First in a brand new series about a Chicago graduate student's introduction into a society of vampires.

Sure, the life of a graduate student wasn't exactly glamorous, but it was Merit's. She was doing fine until a rogue vampire attacked her. But he only got a sip before he was scared away by another bloodsucker and this one decided the best way to save her life was to make her the walking undead.

Turns out her savior was the master vampire of Cadogan House. Now she's traded sweating over her thesis for learning to fit in at a Hyde Park mansion full of vamps loyal to Ethan Lord o the Manor Sullivan. Of course, as a tall, green-eyed, four-hundred- year-old vampire, he has centuries' worth of charm, but unfortunately he expects her gratitude? and servitude. But an inconvenient sunlight allergy and Ethan's attitude are the least of her concerns. Someone's still out to get her. Her initiation into Chicago's nightlife may be the first skirmish in a war and there will be blood.

356 pages. 4.2 stars after 242 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Series of Unfortunate Events Collection: Books 1-3 with Bonus Material: The Bad Beginning, The Reptile Room, The Wide Window by * Lemony Snicket - $2.99*

Lemony Snicket's unhappy tale of the unlucky Baudelaire siblings begins with _The Bad Beginning_. In this short bothersome book alone, the three orphans encounter a greedy and repulsive villain, itchy clothing, a disastrous fire, a plot to steal their fortune, and cold porridge for breakfast. Should you not mind deadly serpents, slippery salamanders, lumpy beds, large brass reading lamps, long knives, and terrible odors, then proceed with caution to the second book in the miserable series, _The Reptile Room_. Readers unbothered by inclement weather, hungry leeches, and cold cucumber soup will want to continue with the third installment, _The Wide Window_. Others will not. If you've got the stomach to wade through the first three tragic tales in Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events, then this troubling collection might be the one for you. Several loathsome extras, including a compilation of unsettling quotations and a very disturbing portrait, await those who successfully complete the wretched journey. You've been warned!

4.6 stars after 5 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include several bestsellers: Wool and its sequel Shift by KB'er Hugh Howey and Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison, as well as Stephanie Bond's first novel and historical fiction


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5) (Silo Saga) by *KB's own Hugh Howey - $1.99*

This Omnibus Edition collects the five Wool books into a single volume. It is for those who arrived late to the party and who wish to save a dollar or two while picking up the same stories in a single package. The first Wool story was released as a standalone short in July of 2011. Due to reviewer demand, the rest of the story was released over the next six months. My thanks go out to those reviewers who clamored for more. Without you, none of this would exist. Your demand created this as much as I did. This is the story of mankind clawing for survival, of mankind on the edge. The world outside has grown unkind, the view of it limited, talk of it forbidden. But there are always those who hope, who dream. These are the dangerous people, the residents who infect others with their optimism. Their punishment is simple. They are given the very thing they profess to want: They are allowed outside.

550 pages. 4.7 stars after 4825 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The Shift omnibus, the sequel to Wool, is also on sale for $1.99 today:
​
*Daily Romance Deal* Our Husband (a humorous romantic mystery) by * Stephanie Bond - $0.99*

OUR HUSBAND is a laugh-out-loud romantic mystery

"This is one of the best books I've read in months." -Academic Planet

Hell hath no fury like three women scorned... Three women from different walks of life--a doctor, a socialite, and a stripper--find out they have one thing in common: a husband! When the magnanimous hubby winds up dead, the unlikely trio band together to track down a killer, and along the way, discover a lot more than they bargained for.

More praise for OUR HUSBAND:

"Bond's fun and frothy story keeps the plot twists coming." -Publishers Weekly

"Only another woman could understand and write a novel that brings these three together in the worst of circumstances and make it a witty and sexy plot about women and friendship." -Beachlife

"The story is well-written and paced, with unforgettable characters, snappy dialogue, and plenty of plot twists and turns." -AOL Romance Fiction Forum

"Bond's memorable and heart-warming romance is funny, irreverent, and thoroughly enjoyable." -Booklist

If you love the humor of Janet Evanovich or Mary Kay Andrews, check out OUR HUSBAND!

**Other funny romantic mysteries by best-selling author Stephanie Bond:

GOT YOUR NUMBER--You can run, but your past will always catch up with you...

WHOLE LOTTA TROUBLE--They didn't plan on getting caught...

IN DEEP VOODOO--A woman stabs a voodoo doll of her ex, and he winds up murdered!

VOODOO OR DIE--No one believes in the quirky little doll...until people start dropping like flies.

384 pages. 4.2 stars after 675 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dead Witch Walking by * Kim Harrison - $1.99*

All the creatures of the night gather in "the Hollows" of Cincinnati, to hide, to prowl, to party ... and to feed. Vampires rule the darkness in a predator-eat-predator world rife with dangers beyond imagining -- and it's Rachel Morgan'sjob to keep that world civilized. A bounty hunter and witch with serious sex appeal and an attitude, she'll bring 'em back alive, dead ... or undead.

372 pages. 4.1 stars after 508 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Forge (Seeds of America) by * Laurie Halse Anderson - $0.99*

In this compelling sequel to Chains, a National Book Award Finalist and winner of the Scott O'Dell Award for Historical Fiction, acclaimed author Laurie Halse Anderson shifts perspective from Isabel to Curzon and brings to the page the tale of what it takes for runaway slaves to forge their own paths in a world of obstacles-and in the midst of the American Revolution. The Patriot Army was shaped and strengthened by the desperate circumstances of the Valley Forge winter. This is where Curzon the boy becomes Curzon the young man. In addition to the hardships of soldiering, he lives with the fear of discovery, for he is an escaped slave passing for free. And then there is Isabel, who is also at Valley Forge-against her will. She and Curzon have to sort out the tangled threads of their friendship while figuring out what stands between the two of them and true freedom.

309 pages. 4.6 stars after 38 reviews. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a cozy mystery, a contemporary romance, a youth horror story and a fairy tale...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Berried to the Hilt (The Gray Whale Inn Mysteries) by * Karen MacInerney - $1.99*

When a lobsterman discovers a sunken ship, Cranberry Island is abuzz with excitement. Is the wreck the remains of the _Myra Barton_, the missing ship of island sea captain Jonah Selfridge? Or the elusive _Black Marguerite_, which belonged to one of the most notorious pirates of the 17th century and vanished without a trace-except for the ghost ship that old-timers say roams the water on fog-shrouded nights?

Soon the island is swarming with marine archaeologists and treasure hunters. It's good news for Natalie-and for the Gray Whale Inn-until a body turns up floating near the wreck. Natalie finds herself immersed in the world of pirates and sunken treasure, both past and present. Will she solve the mystery and find the killer in time? Or will Natalie be the next to join the lost ship's crew, down in Davy Jones' locker?

278 pages. 4.4 stars after 48 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Beach House No. 9 by * Christie Ridgway - $1.99*

_USA TODAY_ bestselling author Christie Ridgway introduces a sizzling new series set in Crescent Cove, California, where the magic of summer can last forever&#8230;

When Jane Pearson arrives at Griffin Lowell's beach house, she expects a brooding loner. After all, his agent hired her to help the reclusive war journalist write his stalled memoir. Instead, Jane finds a tanned, ocean-blue-eyed man in a Hawaiian shirt, hosting a beach party and surrounded by beauties. Faster than he can untie a bikini top, Griffin lets Jane know he doesn't want her. But she desperately needs this job and digs her toes in the sand. Griffin intends to spend the coming weeks at Beach House No. 9 taking refuge from his painful memories-and from the primly sexy Jane, who wants to bare his soul. But warm nights, moonlit walks and sultry kisses just may unlock both their guarded hearts&#8230;.

381 pages. 4.0 stars after 47 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Midnighters #1: The Secret Hour (Midnighters Trilogy) by * Scott Westerfeld - $1.99*

A few nights after Jessica Day arrives in Bixby, Oklahoma, she wakes up at midnight to find the entire world frozen, except for her and a few others who call themselves 'midnighters'. Dark things haunt this midnight hour - dark things with a mysterious interest in Jessica. The question is why; _The Secret Hour_ is a compelling tale of dark secrets, midnight romance, eerie creatures, courage, destiny, and unexpected peril.

308 pages. 4.3 stars after 89 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Prince among Frogs (Tales of the Frog Princess) by * E. D. Baker - $2.99*

Princess Millie and her fiancé, Audun, are busy preparing for their wedding when trouble starts brewing in Greater Greensward. Millie's baby brother, Felix, has been kidnapped and is trapped in a swamp full of other frogs. With all the adults busy fixing problems elsewhere in the kingdom, it's up to Millie and Audun to find him-but they need all the help they can get to fight the family's oldest nemesis, the angry wizard Olebald. From the deep blue sea to the soaring skies, our two heroes will stop at nothing to get their families back together and banish all the troublemakers for good.E. D. Baker brings out all our favorite characters for this funny and ferocious finale to Tales of the Frog Princess, the best-selling series that inspired Disney's The Princess and the Frog.

219 pages. 4.8 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, romance, a paranormal box set and a kid's book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Shake Off by * Mischa Hiller - $2.99*

An internationally acclaimed thriller of love, espionage and subterfuge, in which Middle East meets West with dangerous consequences.

Years of training have transformed Michel Khoury into a skilled intelligence operative. A refugee whose family was murdered by extremists, he has one mission: the peaceful resolution of the Middle East conflict that upended his life. An alluring enigma, he attracts the attention of Helen, a pretty English girl who lives in the adjacent apartment. As their relationship develops, Michel is unable to tell Helen about his past--or the collection of passports and unmarked bills he's concealed in the bathroom they share. When Michel's secrets turn deadly, Helen and Michel find themselves pursued through the streets of London, Berlin and the Scottish countryside, on the run from the very people they thought they could trust. A critically celebrated novel that "recalls the cool detachment and compelling eye for ordinary detail that characterized the early thrillers of Graham Greene" (Independent on Sunday), SHAKE OFF is that rare breed of riveting tale--of intrigue and suspense, love and betrayal--that announces a bold new voice for our increasingly global times.

289 pages. 4.1 stars after 11 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Rising Storm (Bluegrass Brothers) by * Kathleen Brooks - $0.99*

USA Today Bestseller for all books on August 30th, 2012. Katelyn Jacks was used to being front and center as a model. But she never had to confront the Keeneston Grapevine! After retiring from the runway and returning to town to open a new animal clinic, Katelyn found that her life in the public eye was anything but over. While working hard to establish herself as the new veterinarian in town, Katelyn finds her life uprooted by a storm of love, gossip, and a vicious group of criminals. Marshall Davies is the new Sheriff in Keeneston. He is also right at the top of the town's most eligible bachelor list. His affinity for teasing the hot new veterinarian in town has led to a rush of emotions that he wasn't ready for. Marshall finds his easy days of breaking up fights at the local PTA meetings are over when he and Katelyn discover that a dog-fighting ring has stormed into their normally idyllic town. As their love struggles to break through, they must battle to save the lives of the dogs and each other.

223 pages. 4.8 stars after 180 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Other books in the series. (The KDD is the second book in the series; the rest are shown in order below, starting with the first in the series.)  ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Werewolf Love Story Box Set by * H.T. Night - $0.99*

Three novels in H.T. Night's #1 bestselling Werewolf Love Story series, including: WEREWOLF LOVE STORY: PART ONE Five Years before Vampire Love Story. It is 2006, and Tommy is training hard before his second mixed martial arts match. On a random night he runs across a sexy, mysterious woman named Sasha. Sasha turns Tommy's life upside down and out of control. On a chance encounter, Tommy befriends a vampire named Patrick. Both Patrick and Sasha change everything Tommy has ever known to be true. WEREWOLF LOVE STORY: PART TWO Tommy meets Maya, the woman of his dreams, and is able to make sense of his new reality. A young Josiah Reign befriends Tommy along the way, and Tommy has to inevitably face his true destiny of becoming a werewolf. Will Tommy choose his destiny, or become something no one had ever thought possible' THE RISE OF KYRO Tommy is back. Now, he just needs to figure out what it means to be a werewolf while keeping it a secret from young Josiah, his enthusiastic fight prodigy with a superhero complex.

**Acclaim for the novels of H.T. Night** "H.T. Night is a riveting storyteller, capturing the essence of the vampire genre." -April M. Reign, author of I.O.U. and Dividing Destiny "The Werewolf Whisperer is a wonderful story that incorporates friendship and love with a lot of great vampire action." -Summer Lee, author of Angel Heart "A hip and timely vampire novel filled with real characters and some of the coolest vampires since The Lost Boys! You're going to love Night's completely original take on the supernatural." -J.R. Rain, author of Moon Dance and The Body Departed "Bad Blood is fast, hilarious and sexy. Rain, Nicholson and Night just might have created the coolest vampire since Kiefer Sutherland. The Mount Shasta setting is dreamy. The cult is deliciously creepy. And Spider is as sexy as they come. I was pressing the ereader's 'forward' button so fast that I broke it. Let's hope we hear more from Spider." -H.P. Mallory, bestselling author of Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble and To Kill A Warlock

255 pages. 4.4 stars after 52 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Kitty Cat, Kitty Cat, Are You Going To Sleep? by * Michael Sampson - $1.99*

Kitty Cat, Kitty Cat, the day is almost done. Not yet, Mother, I still can see the sun. Kitty Cat should be getting ready for bed, but instead she's playing peekaboo, imagining she's in outer space, tickling her toes, and more. Will Kitty Cat make it to bed on time' Adorable pastel illustrations rendered in watercolor paints and colored pencil from Laura J. Bryant bring Kitty Cat so close you'll want to reach out and hug her!

24 pages. 4.4 stars after 19 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And this is my 43,000th post..... 

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a paranormal novel, a noir zombie novel (part of a series) and a YA novel...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dust Angel by * Jutta Profijt - $1.99*

Losing her posh advertising job, her boyfriend, and her apartment all in the same morning has left Corinna Leyendecker with a massive mess where her life should be. She tries to get things back on track, but with a mountain of red tape between her and unemployment assistance and a string of disastrous job interviews under her belt, it's clear that following the rules is getting her nowhere. So she decides to start doing things her way&#8230; With the help of a quirky friend-and some unconventional branding-Corinna launches her own business: an elite cleaning service for wealthy men. And business is booming&#8230;until the day she finds a dead homeless man in the house of a fussy new client. As usual, Corinna's instinct is to clean up, but body disposal isn't easy, especially when you're juggling work, friendships, media attention, and a nasty flu. It's going to take more than a little elbow grease to finish this dirty job and come out clean.

288 pages. 4.3 stars after 46 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Marked by Moonlight (Moon Chasers, Book 1) by * Sharie Kohler - $0.99*

She doesn't know what bit her...

Seemingly overnight, Claire Morgan has transformed: the normally mousy schoolteacher is now bold, and her behavior is truly wild. Her eyes gleam silver. Suddenly she's a self-confident femme fatale with a libido that just won't quit. After an impulsive makeover, she's even...dare she say it?...sexy. Is Claire going insane? Then brutally handsome stranger Gideon March tells her she was bitten by a werewolf, and Claire figures he's the insane one. Sure, she was attacked by a nasty dog in a back alley, but this guy stalking her says he's a member of an underground society of lycan hunters -- and his mission is to kill her immediately. When Claire finally realizes she really is a lycan, there's no turning back -- because by now Claire and Gideon are bound by a hungry passion. If they can't break the curse by the next full moon, Claire's soul will be lost forever and Gideon will be forced to terminate his prey -- a woman dangerously close to devouring him, heart and soul.

368 pages. 4.2 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Kill the Dead: A Sandman Slim Novel by * Richard Kadrey - $0.99*

"Sandman Slim is my kind of hero." -Kim Harrison "Richard Kadrey is a genius." -Holly Black Sandman Slim is back from Hell. After wreaking unholy havoc in author Richard Kadrey's resoundingly acclaimed _Sandman Slim_, the demon-slaying anti-hero and half-angel fugitive from the underworld returns in a brutally funny, eye-poppingly inventive, and totally addicting follow-up, _Kill the Dead_. If you're a fan of Buffy and Jim Butcher, Christopher Moore, Neil Gaiman, and Warren Ellis, or you dig the dark urban fantasy vibe of Charlaine Harris, Kim Harrison, and Simon Green, you'll cheer Lucifer's onetime personal assassin as he signs on as his ex-boss' Hollywood bodyguard&#8230;and takes on the zombie apocalypse almost single-handedly. This is the second in the series. The rest are shown below.

452 pages. 4.4 stars after 103 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

The first, third and fourth in the series, at $1.99 each and a short story at $0.99 are shown below:
   ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* The Anti-Prom by * Abby McDonald - $1.99*

They've spent years at the same high school without speaking a word to one another, but that's all about to change. Popular Bliss was having the perfect prom until she found her BFF and boyfriend making out in the back of a limo. Bad girl Jolene wouldn't be caught dead at the prom, yet here she is, trussed up in pink ruffles, risking her reputation for some guy - some guy who is forty minutes late. And shy, studious, über-planner Meg never counted on her date's standing her up and leaving her idling in the parking lot outside the prom. Get ready for The Anti-Prom, Abby McDonald's hilarious, heart-tugging tale about three girls and one unforgettable prom night.

288 pages. 4.2 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery thriller, historical romance, a fantasy and a coming-of-age tale for YA.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Ricochet: A Novel by * Sandra Brown - $1.99*

When Detective Sergeant Duncan Hatcher is summoned to the home of Judge Cato Laird in the middle of the night to investigate a fatal shooting, he knows that discretion and kid-glove treatment are the keys to staying in the judge's good graces and keeping his job. At first glance, the case appears open-and-shut: Elise, the judge's trophy wife, interrupted a burglary in progress and killed the intruder in self-defense. But Duncan is immediately suspicious of Elise's innocent act. His gut feeling is that her account of the shooting is only partially true -- and it's the parts she's leaving out that bother him. Determined to learn the dead man's connection to the Lairds and get at the truth, Duncan investigates further and quickly finds his career, as well as his integrity, in jeopardy -- because he can't deny his increasing attraction to Elise Laird, even if she is a married woman, a proven liar, and a murder suspect. When Elise seeks Duncan out privately and makes an incredible allegation, he initially dismisses it as the manipulative lie of a guilty woman. But what if she's telling the truth? Then that single fatal gunshot at her home takes on even more sinister significance, possibly involving Duncan's nemesis, the brutal crime lord Robert Savich. And then Elise goes missing . . . Ricochet's plot twists -- as only Sandra Brown can write them -- and palpable suspense combine to create this gripping thriller, in which a decent cop's worst enemy may be his own conscience, and trusting the wrong person could mean the difference between life and death.

544 pages. 3.8 stars after 100 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Kitty (Regency Love Series) by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

In any given glittering social season, Edwardian London's dizzying whirl had its share of surprises. The latest was Kitty Harrison, once achingly poor, suddenly an heiress and now, thanks to her determined mother, she was about to become a Baroness. From the moment Kitty set eyes on Lord Chesworth, she found him to be the most exciting man she had ever laid eyes on. But Kitty was young, innocent, and easily dazzled. She did not even question the motives of the dashing bachelor who swore he loved her even as he courted the scandalously beautiful Mrs. Jackson. All too soon Kitty's dream of marriage became a nightmare; someone was trying to kill her. Adrift in a sea of deception, Kitty soon realized that to save her life and win the only man she had ever loved, she would have to learn to play the game, only this time, her way: smarter&#8230; better&#8230; and for keeps.

ABOUT THE SERIES In this whirlwind series, Marion Chesney brings us spirited, independent women who are at once bewitching, beguiling and determined to have their say and make their mark on both their world and the world at large, be it within their social circle or extending beyond. With their arms wide open, these women are absolutely original and unforgettable as are the tales in which they are featured. Here is life in all of its folly and foibles in a dizzying place where dreams are both shattered and made.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR From 1977 to the early 1990s, Marion Chesney wrote over one hundred romance novels. Now writing as M. C. Beaton, she is the bestselling award-winning author of two internationally successful mystery series - HAMISH MACBETH and AGATHA RAISIN. She lives in the United Kingdom.

256 pages. 4.5 stars after 4 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Lud-in-the-Mist (Prologue Fantasy) by * Hope Mirrlees - $1.99*

The book that New York Times bestselling author Neil Gaiman considers "one of the finest [fantasy novels] in the English language" Between the mountains and the sea, between the sea and Fairyland, lay the Free State of Dorimare and its picturesque capital, Lud-in-the-Mist. No Luddite ever had any truck with fairies or Fairyland. Bad business, those fairies. The people of Dorimare had run them out generations ago--and the Duke of Dorimare along with them. Until the spring of his fiftieth year, Master Nathaniel Chanticleer, Mayor of Lud-in-the-Mist and High Seneschal of Dorimare, had lived a sleepy life with his only son, Ranulph. But as he grew, Ranulph was more and more fond of talking nonsense about golden cups, and snow-white ladies milking azure cows, and the sound of tinkling bridles at midnight. And when Ranulph was twelve, he got caught up with the fairies, and Nathaniel's life would never be the same.

256 pages. 4.7 stars after 6.0 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Going Underground by * Susan Vaught - $2.99*

Del is a good kid who's been caught in horrible circumstances. When we meet him, he is 17, trying to put his life together after an incident in his past that made him a social outcast - and a felon. As a result, he can't get into college; the only job he can get is digging graves; and when he finally meets a girl he might fall in love with, there's a whole sea of complications that threaten to bring the world crashing down around him again. But what has Del done' In flashbacks to Del's 14th year, we slowly learn the truth: his girlfriend texted him a revealing photo of herself, a teacher confiscated his phone, and soon the police were involved.Basing her story on real-life cases of teens being charged with sex crimes for texting explicit photos, Susan Vaught has created a moving portrait of an immensely likable young character caught up in a highly controversial legal scenario.

352 pages. 4.4 stars after 16 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include history, a sci-fi romance, urban fantasy and a YA book about homelessness.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West by * Dee Brown - $2.99*

Dee Brown's powerful and unforgettable classic that awakened the world to the nineteenth-century decimation of American Indian tribes

First published in 1970, Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee generated shockwaves with its frank and heartbreaking depiction of the systematic annihilation of American Indian tribes across the western frontier. In this nonfiction account, Dee Brown focuses on the betrayals, battles, and massacres suffered by American Indians between 1860 and 1890. He tells of the many tribes and their renowned chiefs-from Geronimo to Red Cloud, Sitting Bull to Crazy Horse-who struggled to combat the destruction of their people and culture.

Forcefully written and meticulously researched, Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee inspired a generation to take a second look at how the West was won.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Dee Brown including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

First published in 1970, this extraordinary book changed the way Americans think about the original inhabitants of their country. Beginning with the Long Walk of the Navajos in 1860 and ending 30 years later with the massacre of Sioux men, women, and children at Wounded Knee in South Dakota, it tells how the American Indians lost their land and lives to a dynamically expanding white society. During these three decades, America's population doubled from 31 million to 62 million. Again and again, promises made to the Indians fell victim to the ruthlessness and greed of settlers pushing westward to make new lives. The Indians were herded off their ancestral lands into ever-shrinking reservations, and were starved and killed if they resisted. It is a truism that "history is written by the victors"; for the first time, this book described the opening of the West from the Indians' viewpoint. Accustomed to stereotypes of Indians as red savages, white Americans were shocked to read the reasoned eloquence of Indian leaders and learn of the bravery with which they and their peoples endured suffering. With meticulous research and in measured language overlaying brutal narrative, Dee Brown focused attention on a national disgrace. Still controversial but with many of its premises now accepted, Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee has sold 5 million copies around the world. Thirty years after it first broke onto the national conscience, it has lost none of its importance or emotional impact. --John Stevenson

481 pages. 4.7 stars after 310 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* When Sparks Fly (Love Spell) by * Autumn Dawn - $0.99*

An enigmatic drifter protects a headstrong beauty who finds her family inn on Polaris not just a refuge for aliens and trainum miners, but a hotbed of criminal activity.

306 pages. 4.1 stars after 19 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Night Blade (Colbana Files) by * J.C. Daniels - $1.99*

Kit Colbana is always biting off more than she can chew. She has a knack for finding trouble. This time, though, trouble finds her. Someone from her past drops a case into her lap that she just can't refuse&#8230;literally. People on the Council are dying left and right and she's been requested to investigate the deaths. The number one suspect' Her lover, Damon. If she doesn't clear his name, he gets a death sentence. Even if she succeeds' They still might try to execute him. Oh, and she's not allowed to tell him about the case, either. The stakes are high this time around, higher than they've ever been. Kit may be forced to pay the ultimate price to save her lover's life&#8230;a price that could destroy her and everything she loves.

259 pages. 4.6 stars after 56 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* No and Me by * Delphine de Vigan - $1.99*

Parisian teenager Lou has an IQ of 160, OCD tendencies, and a mother who has suffered from depression for years. But Lou is about to change her life-and that of her parents-all because of a school project about homeless teens. While doing research, Lou meets No, a teenage girl living on the streets. As their friendship grows, Lou bravely asks her parents if No can live with them, and is astonished when they agree. No's presence forces Lou's family to come to terms with a secret tragedy. But can this shaky, newfound family continue to live together when No's own past comes back to haunt her'Winner of the prestigious Booksellers' Prize in France, No and Me is a timely and thought-provoking novel about homelessness that has far-reaching appeal.

257 pages. 4.3 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan

Thanks for this, Betsy! I grabbed Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee. Terrific book. We just gave our daughter our paperback version of this last week because she liked it so much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a best-selling mystery, a historical romance, a sci-fi and a kid's series


*Kindle Daily Deal* Heaven's Prisoners (Dave Robicheaux Mysteries) by * James Lee Burke - $0.99*

Vietnam vet Dave Robicheaux has turned in his detective's badge, is winning his battle against booze, and has left New Orleans with his wife for the tranquil beauty of Louisiana's bayous. But a plane crash on the Gulf brings a young girl into his life -- and with her comes a netherworld of murder, deception, and homegrown crime. Suddenly Robicheaux is confronting Bubba Rocque, a brutal hood he's known since childhood; Rocque's hungry Cajun wife; and a federal agent with more guts than sense. In a backwater world where a swagger and a gun go further than the law, Robicheaux and those he loves are caught on a tide of violence far bigger than them all....

320 pages. 4.3 stars after 8 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

The first book in this long series is shown below:
​
*Daily Romance Deal* Along Came a Duke: Rhymes With Love by * Elizabeth Boyle - $0.99*

"Wit, passion, and adventure, Elizabeth Boyle has it all!" -Julia Quinn _New York Times_ bestselling RITA Award winner Elizabeth Boyle is a wonder, and with _Along Came a Duke_-the first book in her delectable Rhymes with Love series based on well-known nursery rhymes-she proves once more that no one writes wittier, more endearing and original historical romance. Returning once more to England during the colorful Regency Era, Boyle transports readers to the small town of Kempton, where a local curse prevents the female residents from wedding-a fact that cannot deter a plucky young heiress who needs to marry to inherit her fortune, as she strikes out for London to wed a rakish and unsuspecting duke. Funny, touching, and wonderfully sensuous, _Along Came a Duke_ is a prime example of the exceptional romantic magic that puts Elizabeth Boyle in the same master class as Lisa Kleypas and Christina Dodd.

388 pages. 3.6 stars after 73 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Triplet by * Timothy Zahn - $0.99*

For one researcher, Triplet is a marvel promising both advanced technology and magic. But a world of sinister secrets lurks just below the surface . . .

Grad student Danae Panya's dream assignment has been approved. She'll study Triplet, the strange planetary system scarred by nuclear war and connected through portals. The most experienced Courier of Triplet, Ravagin, will lead her to its hidden worlds-Threshold, Shamsheer, and Karyx-and introduce her to their secrets, including their advanced technology, their dark magic, and the captivating demon culture of the innermost planet. But though they begin their journey with only scholarly research in mind, Danae and Ravagin quickly find themselves embroiled in the menacing dynamics roiling throughout Triplet. Will Ravagin be able to get them both out alive?

384 pages. 4.6 stars after 8 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Maisy Goes to the Library by * Lucy Cousins - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom Maisy likes going to the library. She loves to read a book in a nice, quiet place. Today, Maisy wants to read a book about fish, but she can only find books about birds or tigers. So she explores some of the other things to do in the library, like using the computer, making copies, listening to music, or looking at fish in the aquarium. Aha! Finally Maisy finds a sparkly book all about fish. But just as she settles into a corner to read, along come Cyril, Tallulah, Eddie, and Ostrich - and they all have noisier activities on their minds!

32 pages. 5.0 stars after 6 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include works by Hemingway, Margaret Mitchell, John Irving and more! Along with the usual romance, sci-fi and kid's books!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Sun Also Rises by * Ernest Hemingway - $1.99*

Published in 1926 to explosive acclaim, The Sun Also Rises stands as perhaps the most impressive first novel ever written by an American writer. A roman à clef about a group of American and English expatriates on an excursion from Paris's Left Bank to Pamplona for the July fiesta and its climactic bull fight, a journey from the center of a civilization spiritually bankrupted by the First World War to a vital, God-haunted world in which faith and honor have yet to lose their currency, the novel captured for the generation that would come to be called "Lost" the spirit of its age, and marked Ernest Hemingway as the preeminent writer of his time.
The Sun Also Rises first appeared in 1926, and yet it's as fresh and clean and fine as it ever was, maybe finer. Hemingway's famously plain declarative sentences linger in the mind like poetry: "Brett was damned good-looking. She wore a slipover jersey sweater and a tweed skirt, and her hair was brushed back like a boy's. She started all that." His cast of thirtysomething dissolute expatriates--Brett and her drunken fiancé, Mike Campbell, the unhappy Princeton Jewish boxer Robert Cohn, the sardonic novelist Bill Gorton--are as familiar as the "cool crowd" we all once knew. No wonder this quintessential lost-generation novel has inspired several generations of imitators, in style as well as lifestyle. Jake Barnes, Hemingway's narrator with a mysterious war wound that has left him sexually incapable, is the heart and soul of the book. Brett, the beautiful, doomed English woman he adores, provides the glamour of natural chic and sexual unattainability. Alcohol and post-World War I anomie fuel the plot: weary of drinking and dancing in Paris cafés, the expatriate gang decamps for the Spanish town of Pamplona for the "wonderful nightmare" of a week-long fiesta. Brett, with fiancé and ex-lover Cohn in tow, breaks hearts all around until she falls, briefly, for the handsome teenage bullfighter Pedro Romero. "My God! he's a lovely boy," she tells Jake. "And how I would love to see him get into those clothes. He must use a shoe-horn." Whereupon the party disbands. But what's most shocking about the book is its lean, adjective-free style. The Sun Also Rises is Hemingway's masterpiece--one of them, anyway--and no matter how many times you've read it or how you feel about the manners and morals of the characters, you won't be able to resist its spell. This is a classic that really does live up to its reputation. --David Laskin

256 pages. 3.8 stars after 715 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

In addition to _The Sun Also Rises_, 10 other great works are part of today's Kindle Daily Deal and Gold Box Deal of the Day--including _Gone With the Wind, Cider House Rules, A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, Cry the Beloved Country_ and more!
         ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Hearts Unleashed: A Second Acts Novel by * Julia Dumont - $2.99*

Hearts Unleashed is Julia Dumont's third novel in the Second Acts contemporary romance series. Cynthia Amas, matchmaking guru to everyone but herself, has just opened the new offices of her highly personalized boutique dating service in Hollywood, California. One of her new clients � �a gorgeous, well-connected, uber-rich widow � �comes in search of a new lease on life in the form of no less than a social and sexual reawakening. The story moves across the endlessly entertaining landscape of Los Angeles � �from an astonishingly erotic art exhibit to a decidedly intoxicating voyage with a wildly attractive crew of love and lust seekers via a luxury yacht up the Southern California coast.

Colorful supporting characters in this sensuous and deliciously convoluted farce include Cynthia's best friend Lolita and her ever-mystifying pack of talented dogs; Paloma, Cynthia's beautiful young assistant; a passionate new import from Dublin named Seamus O'Brien; baddest-of-bad-boy ex-lovers Max; and superstar screen idol Jack Stone...all seemingly hell-bent on complicating the matters of the heart beyond belief. Meanwhile, Cynthia's lovably eccentric mother has run off to Italy with one of the biggest philanderers in Hollywood.

Throughout it all, Cynthia attempts to maintain a long distance affair with her own possible once-in-a-lifetime true love match, but as she encounters the sensual on-the-job temptations of a life in the romance business, it all seems to be slipping through her fingers.

Love and lust stir up jealousies and romantic entanglements that come to a passionate and hilarious climax, leaving the reader breathless from laughter and pretty much every other emotion.

Kirkus Reviews as well as reader reviews for the first two books in the Second Acts series are extremely positive. The Kirkus Review for Starstruck Romance and Other Hollywood Tails says: "A sexy romp through glamorous modern Hollywood as seen through the eyes of a self-possessed matchmaker who cannot find her own match. Dumont's second foray into the turbulent, sexy, often-hilarious world of celebrity dating provides a delightful diversion."

300 pages. 5.0 stars after 5 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Body Departed by * J.R. Rain - $0.99*

When a killer broke into James Blakely's apartment and fired twelve bullets into his body, it was the end of James's life-but just the beginning of his journey to redemption. Sentenced to burn in hell for a crime he cannot remember, James is given the choice to proceed immediately to the afterlife or haunt the world of the living in search of his killer. Electing to return to Earth as a ghost, he attempts to solve the mystery of his own murder, visits the living-starting with his daughter and ex-wife-and confronts the sins in his past that put him on the fast track to eternal damnation. With the help of a world-class medium, James begins to make progress. Forgiveness is possible, it seems, for a good man who made some bad choices. But with the memories of his life on Earth fading out one by one and his ghost body rapidly disintegrating, James faces the very real prospect of vanishing completely before he learns the devastating secret that kept his soul from achieving its true potential.

206 pages. 4.3 stars after 85 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Heidi Heckelbeck Has a Secret by * Wanda Coven - $*

Introducing Heidi Heckelbeck-a brand-new young chapter-book series with witchy whimsy! Now readers between the ages of five and seven can read chapter books tailor-made for a younger level of reading comprehension. Heavily illustrated with large type, Little Simon's young chapter books let young readers feel like they are reading a "grown-up" format with subject, text, and illustrations geared specifically for their own age groups! Heidi Heckelbeck seems like any other eight-year-old, but she has a secret: She's a witch in disguise. Careful to keep her powers hidden (but excited to use them all the same), Heidi's learning to live like any other kid-who just happens to be witch. And with easy-to-read language and illustrations on almost every page, Heidi Heckelbeck chapter books are perfect for beginning readers. Heidi and her brother Henry have always been homeschooled-until now. But Heidi is not happy about attending Brewster Elementary, especially not when meanie Melanie Maplethorpe turns Heidi's first day of school into a nightmare by announcing that Heidi is smelly and ruining her art project. Heidi feels horrible and never wants to go back to school-but while sulking in her room at home, she remembers her special medallion and Book of Spells. With a little bit of carefully concealed magic, Heidi might be able to give Melanie a taste of her own medicine&#8230;.

128 pages. 4.9 stars after 11 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include five James Patterson (& co-writer) books, a contemporary romance, vampires, and a delightful kid's picture book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Honeymoon by * James Patterson - $2.99*

How does it feel to be desired by every man and envied by every woman? Wonderful. This is the life Nora Sinclair has dreamed about, the life she's worked hard for, the life she will never give up. Meet Nora Sinclair

When FBI agent John O'Hara first sees her, she seems perfect. She has the looks. The career. The clothes. The wit. The sophistication. The tantalizing sex appeal. The whole extraordinary package - and men fall in line to court her. She doesn't just attract men, she enthralls them. If you dare.

So why is the FBI so interested in Nora Sinclair? Mysterious things keep happening to people around her, especially the men. And there is something dangerous about Nora when Agent O'Hara looks closer - something that lures him at the same time that it fills him with fear. Is there something dark hidden among the unexplained gaps in her past? And as he spends more and more time getting to know her, is he pursuing justice? Or his own fatal obsession?

With the irresistible attraction of the greatest Hitchcock thrillers, Honeymoon is a sizzling, twisting tale of a woman with a deadly appetite and the men who dare to fall for her. In his sexiest, scariest novel yet, James Patterson deftly confirms that he always "takes thrills to the next level" (Pittsburgh Tribune-Review).

416 pages. 3.4 stars after 345 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.49 if you purchase this book.

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Charmed (Crimson Romance) by * Inés Saint - $0.99*

Jamie Sullivan is a fun-loving, widowed mother of twin five-year old boys. A creative goldsmith with her own line of designer charms, she is determined to forge her own unique brand of success. Jamie guards a painful secret that leads her to be emphatic about not letting a man into her life. Nick Grey is the gorgeous, charming, and daydream-inducing headmaster of the private elementary school Jamie's children will attend. After single-handedly bringing up his daughter while earning his doctorate and proving himself to the school's board of directors and the community, he feels burned out. Come the end of the semester, Nick is taking a year off to travel the world. When they meet, an instant attraction blazes through both. Nick and Jamie soon find their hard earned peace of mind threatened by meddling matchmakers, old rivalries, and children who can't keep their feet out of their mouths. But Nick's not interested in starting over and raising kids again, and Jamie's sure she can't trust her heart. Will they be able to nurture their friendship and attraction into something that can last forever' Sensuality Level: Behind Closed Doors

210 pages. 4.8 stars after 8 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Black Knight Chronicles (Omnibus Edition) by * John G. Hartness - $1.99*

The Black Knight Chronicles: Lots of Vampires. No Sparkles. Serious Snark. REVIEW: "Honestly, this is one of the best books that I've read this year and certainly a new series that I will be following." -Black Lagoon Reviews

BOOK ONE: HARD DAY'S KNIGHT Children are missing. The police are stumped. Halloween is coming, and an ancient evil is on the horizon. The vampires are the good guys. This is not your ordinary fall weekend in Charlotte, North Carolina. Vampire private detectives Jimmy Black and Greg Knightwood have been hired to save a client from being cursed for all eternity, but end up in a bigger mess than they ever imagined. Suddenly trapped in the middle of a serial kidnapping case, Jimmy and Greg uncover a plot to bring forth an ancient evil. Soon, they've enlisted the help of a police detective, a priest, a witch, a fallen angel and a strip club proprietor to save the world. This unlikely band of heroes battles zombies, witches, neuroses and sunburn while cracking jokes and looking for the perfect bag of O-negative.

BOOK TWO: BACK IN BLACK Vampire detectives Jimmy Black and Greg Knightwood investigate a series of assaults plaguing the alleys of Charlotte, North Carolina. The string of hate crimes becomes personal when Jimmy's just-maybe-main-squeeze Detective Sabrina Law's cousin is attacked. Helping a lady out could get the boys killed when they end up in Faerie. Before long, they're up to their butts in trolls, dark fae and a grand battle royale. The odds are against them, but to the boys, this is just another day on the night shift-if the night shift included a steel cage match of supernaturals.

BOOK THREE: KNIGHT MOVES Et tu, Vampire? The boys discover they may be tied to a string of serial killings at the college and that they suddenly aren't the only vampire game in town. The vampire count in Charlotte is at least three. Or more. As far as the unhappy boys are concerned, anything more than two is a crowd not to be tolerated. While tracking down the killer and the competition, they encounter coeds, booby traps (not related to the coeds) and a hirsute bounty hunter with a moon fetish and a bad attitude. To catch the killer, Jimmy will have to survive a dive headfirst into the great unwashed horde of Dorkdom (game night at the local comic shop). What's a red-blood-drinking vampire to do' His job. Again. Praise for the Black Knight Chronicles- "This is another great book in what will hopefully be a large and successful series. I know I will be eagerly awaiting the next installment." - Indie Book Blog "I love this book. It makes me happy in a way that hasn't happened in a long, long time." -Keryl Raist, Author of Sylvianna

438 pages. 4.4 stars after 5 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* If I had a Little Boat by * Calee M. Lee - $0.99*

If you had a little red boat, what would you do with it? Where would it go? Who would it meet? Great for bedtime or beginning readers, this rhyming picture book features mesmerizing images and simple, rhythmic text.

30 pages. 4.8 stars after 11 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals---KB's own Michael Wallace, western romance, Arthur C. Clarke and youth time travelling!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Righteous (Righteous Series #1) by *KB's own Michael Wallace - $0.99*

Deep in the Utah desert, the small polygamous community of Blister Creek has a history of protecting its own. Even when a young woman is brutally murdered just blocks from her home, the residents of the conservative enclave close ranks. But just because they don't want outside law enforcement in their business doesn't mean the murder will go unpunished. More than a thousand miles away, Jacob Christianson, a medical student and son of a devout church elder, learns of his cousin Amanda's murder. Though Jacob is skeptical of many of the community's fundamentalist beliefs, his sharply analytical mind and family connection to the victim earns him the assignment of investigator into Amanda's death. Jacob heads to Blister Creek, accompanied by his inquisitive younger sister, Eliza, to probe the bizarre circumstances of their cousin's violent death. It doesn't take long for the pair to realize that Amanda's murder was no random act; rather, it is part of a covert plot to overthrow the church's leaders. Chilling and engrossing, _The Righteous_ has been hailed as a "first rate suspense thriller," a tightly plotted novel about the dark secrets hiding behind the veil of religion.

338 pages. 3.9 stars after 269 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

The next three books are also on sale today for $0.99 each and the fifth book is $4.99--get the entire five book series for under $9--that's $1.80 a piece!
   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Last Cowboy (The Wyoming Series) by * Lindsay McKenna - $1.99*

City girl. It was written all over her like a sign warning him to keep off. Sure, Slade McPherson would train her horse&#8230;With his ranch one bad day away from foreclosure, he can't afford to turn away a paying customer. But no way is this cowboy getting involved with a woman like Jordana Lawton-no matter how pretty she looks in a saddle. Yet everything can change in an instant. A terrifying run-in with an angry bull tilts Slade's world off its axis, leaving him wounded and unable to compete in a race that could change his future, for good. With Jordana by his side, he just might stand a chance. But what happens when this old-school cowboy finds himself falling for a modern city girl'

384 pages. 3.5 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

The other two books in the series are shown below.
 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Expedition to Earth (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: Short Stories) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

This collection of Clarke's work was originally published in 1953, when it was selected as one of the best science fiction books of the year by Boucher and McComas. It contains many short stories that would later become classics, including "The Sentinel"-the basis for the later classic 2001: A Space Odyssey. These stories present a brilliant showcase of Clarke's many-layered approach to the moral dilemmas of scientific advancement-from the thrilling and brutal "Breaking Strain" to the more poetic and thoughtful "Second Dawn." This collection represents a tour-de-force of science fiction storytelling sure to delight fans of Clarke's work and the SF genre.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.
There are many ways to recapture the sheer fun that science fiction was back when it wasn't even a bit respectable and the idea that Arthur C. Clarke would one day be Sir Arthur was more or less inconceivable. One of the best ways is to go back to a classic short story collection like this, with its bitterly ironic title story of archaeology and its misunderstandings--the classic "Breaking Strain" in which two spacemen struggle over supplies that will do for one--and "The Sentinel," the story that acted as the seed for the late Stanley Kubrick's collaboration with Clarke, 2001. Clarke always had a more delicate and poetic side, and this collection includes one of his finest stories along this vein, "Second Dawn," in which telepathically gifted aliens without hands deal with the moral dilemmas of science. Many of the stories address a Space Age that never was--Clarke was assuming that things would happen later than they did, but that more would follow quicker; this in itself gives the book charm as an add-on to its considerable conceptual wit. Few short story collections are SF classics, but this is a major exception. --Roz Kaveney, Amazon.co.uk

153 pages. 4.2 stars after 13 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* TimeRiders: Day of the Predator by * Alex Scarrow - $2.99*

Liam O'Connor, Maddy Carter, and Sal Vikram all should have died. But instead, they have been given a second chance-to work for an agency that no one knows exists. The TimeRiders' mission: to prevent time travel from destroying history-and the future. . . . When Maddy mistakenly opens a time window where and when she shouldn't, Liam is marooned sixty-five million years in the past, in the hunting ground of a deadly, and until now undiscovered, species of prehistoric predator. Can Liam make contact with Maddy and Sal before he's hunted down by dinosaurs, and without changing history so much that the world is overtaken by a terrifying new reality? The second book in the thrilling TimeRiders series is just as fast-paced, intelligent, and mind-bending as the first.

417 pages. 4.3 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a paranormal romance, werewolves, and a kid's book for grades six and up!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Under the Lake by * Stuart Woods - $1.99*

A mesmerizing psychological thriller about the dark underside of a Southern town and its inhabitants. In the beautiful mountains of North Georgia lies a lake built by an obsessed man at a terrible price. This placid body of water has brought prosperity to an isolated community, and with it, two strangers who intermingle with the insular local folk, strangers probing into crimes against nature from generations past that cannot remain submerged beneath the waters' surface. Under the Lake marks the eagerly awaited return to the South of his Edgar Award-winning novel Chiefs. John Howell, once a top investigative journalist, comes to this backcountry town on the run from a once promising personal and professional life that has somehow gone sour. What he finds is a mystery so deep, so complex, so bizarre, that he cannot concentrate on the book he has come here to write. The story begins with his entanglement in a subtle, but relentless battle waged by the autocratic town father and the local sheriff against an outcast family, ravaged by its origins. Howell is further drawn in by his involvement with two women - an ambitious young reporter on the prowl for corruption, and a shy backwoods beauty, forsaken by the world because of her family's ill kept secret. Then, without warning, visits from an otherworldly young girl haunt Howell as his rustic cabin becomes a spectral theater offering strange and frightening images of a hideous event of long ago.

372 pages. 4.2 stars after 62 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Anew (The Archers of Avalon, Book One) by * Chelsea Fine - $0.99*

"This book enraptured me. Original. Breath-taking. Heart-breaking...in all the right ways." -UtopYA Reviews "So freaking good! The suspense, the passion, the chemistry, the fabulous writing, the best characters ever, the conclusion (*deep breath*) OMG the conclusion. It was all WOW holy cow awesomeness...a completely original paranormal romance." -Reading, Eating, Dreaming Reviews

OVERVIEW: Three curses. Two brothers. One love triangle.

Sometimes love is meant to be. But sometimes...love is the death of you. Fans of The Vampire Diaries and Once Upon A Time will fall head over heels for the desperate characters and endless mysteries in Anew! More praise...

"Talk about one crazy, complicated love triangle! Chelsea Fine sure knows how to pull heartstrings. At the end I yelled, 'Shut up! Ahhhhh! I seriously need the next book. RIGHT. NOW'." -Goodreads

Reviewer "Amazing, beautiful book! I liked the idea of the plot - it's fresh and unique, I loved the characters, the pacing of the story was perfect and the ending promising! Great style of writing and nice humor! Just perfect! A must-read!!!" -Goodreads Reviewer

"The love triangle in this book is the best kind of triangle...one where everyone believes and everyone loves and everyone suffers! The end left me wide-eyed, open-mouthed and longing desperately for the next book!" -The Book Hookup

400 pages. 4.5 stars after 248 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Seven Kinds of Hell (A Fangborn Novel) by * Dana Cameron - $1.99*

Archaeologist Zoe Miller has been running from a haunting secret her whole life. But when her cousin is abducted by a vicious Russian kidnapper, Zoe is left with only one option: to reveal herself. Unknown to even her closest friends, Zoe is not entirely human. She's a werewolf and a daughter of the "Fangborn," a secretive race of werewolves, vampires, and oracles embroiled in an ancient war against evil. To rescue her cousin, Zoe will be forced to renew family ties and pit her own supernatural abilities against the dark and nefarious foe. The hunt brings Zoe to the edge of her limits, and with the fate of humanity and the Fangborn in the balance, life will be decided by an artifact of world-ending power. Zoe's mission takes her and her friends across the globe on a frenetic quest for no less than Pandora's Box.

374 pages. 3.7 stars after 77 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Dyno-Mite Dog Show (The Secret Knock Club series) by * Louise Bonnett-Rampersaud - $1.99*

Knock. Knock. Listen up! Agnes and The Secret Knock Club are doing a community service project at The Brookside Retirement Village. But will the dog show (and canine wedding) be a success? Or a dog-gone disaster? Especially after Principal Not-Such-a-Joy's dog goes missing The author of The Dyno-Mite Dog Show has donated this book to the Worldreader program

106 pages. 4.4 stars after 36 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include an well-received homage to the Iliad, an Amish romance, a sci-fi thriller and a great kid's chapter book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Song of Achilles (P.S.) by * Madeline Miller - $1.99*

"At once a scholar's homage to _The Iliad_ and startlingly original work of art by an incredibly talented new novelist&#8230;.A book I could not put down." -Ann Patchett "Mary Renault lives again!" declares Emma Donoghue, author of _Room_, referring to _The Song of Achilles_, Madeline Miller's thrilling, profoundly moving, and utterly unique retelling of the legend of Achilles and the Trojan War. A tale of gods, kings, immortal fame, and the human heart, _The Song of Achilles_ is a dazzling literary feat that brilliantly reimagines Homer's enduring masterwork, _The Iliad_. An action-packed adventure, an epic love story, a marvelously conceived and executed page-turner, Miller's monumental debut novel has already earned resounding acclaim from some of contemporary fiction's brightest lights-and fans of Mary Renault, Bernard Cornwell, Steven Pressfield, and Colleen McCullough's Masters of Rome series will delight in this unforgettable journey back to ancient Greece in the Age of Heroes. An Amazon Best Books of the Month, March 2012

369 pages. 294 stars after 375 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Her Restless Heart: Stitches in Time Book 1 by * Barbara Cameron - $2.99*

Mary Katherine is caught between the traditions of her faith and the pull of a different life. When Daniel, an Amish man living in Florida, arrives and shares her restlessness, Mary Katherine feels drawn to him and curious about the life he leads away from Lancaster County. But her longtime friend Jacob has been in love with her for years. He's discouraged that she's never viewed him as anything but a friend and despairs that he is about to lose Mary Katherine to this outsider. Will the conflicted Mary Katherine be lost to the _Englisch_ world, or to Daniel, who might take her away to Florida? Or will she embrace her Amish faith and recognize Jacob as the man she should marry and build a life with? "You'll laugh and cry right alongside the characters in this story that tests a young woman's faith in Gods's plan for her life." - Loree Lough, best-selling author of more than 80 award-winning books, including _From Ashes to Honor_, #1 in the First Responders series.

306 pages. 4.5 stars after 68 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The others in the series are shown below for convenience. ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Earth Strike: Star Carrier: Book One by * Ian Douglas - $0.99*

In the vein of the hit television show _Battlestar Galactica _comes _Earth Strike_-the first book in the action-packed Star Carrier science fiction series by Ian Douglas, author of the popular Inheritance, Heritage, and Legacy Trilogies and one of the most adept writers of military sf working today. _Earth Strike _rockets readers into a vast and deadly intergalactic battle, as humankind attempts to bring down an evil empire and establish itself as the new major power. Fans of Robert Heinlein's _Starship Troopers_ and Joe Haldeman's _The Forever War,_ welcome aboard the Star Carrier!

367 pages. 4.0 stars after 95 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

The others in the series are shown below for convenience.
  ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Captain Awesome to the Rescue! by * Stan Kirby - $1.99*

Bad guys beware! Eugene McGillicudy just happens to be the most awesome superhero of all time&#8230;Captain Awesome. MI-TEE! Now readers between the ages of five and seven can read chapter books tailor-made for a younger level of reading comprehension. Heavily illustrated with large type, Little Simon's young chapter books let young readers feel like they are reading a "grown-up" format with subject, text, and illustrations geared specifically for their own age groups! Eight-year-old Eugene McGillicudy is an imaginative boy who loves comic books and superheroes. Eugene also has his very own supersecret superhero alter ego named Captain Awesome. MI-TEE! When the McGillicudy family relocates to a new town called Sunnyview, Eugene starts a new school, finds a best friend, and even finds time to defend his toys from his two-year-old little sister, Molly! Luckily for Sunnyview, Captain Awesome is there to protect the town (and the universe) from a hilarious cast of comical "bad guys." With easy-to-read language and illustrations on almost every page, the Captain Awesome chapter books are perfect for beginning readers.

128 pages. 4.7 stars after 6 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

The others in the series are shown below for convenience.  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a classic mystery by Dorothy Sayers, historical romance by M.C. Beaton (Marion Chesney), horror by Skipp & Spector and an inspirational nonfiction for kids!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Strong Poison (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries) by * Dorothy L. Sayers - $1.99*

I absolutely love the Harriet Vane/Peter Wimsey books. Here's your chance to get the first one in the series at a bargain price!

She is lovely, smart, and talented-and only Lord Peter can save her from the gallows.

Lord Peter Wimsey comes to the trial of Harriet Vane for a glimpse at one of the most engaging murder cases London has seen in years. Unfortunately for the detective, the crime's details are distractingly salacious, and there is little doubt that the woman will be found guilty. A slightly popular mystery novelist, she stands accused of poisoning her fiancé, a literary author and well-known advocate of free love. Over the course of a few weeks, she bought strychnine, prussic acid, and arsenic, and when her lover died the police found enough poison in his veins to kill a horse. But as Lord Peter watches Harriet in the dock, he begins to doubt her guilt-and to fall in love.

As Harriet awaits the hangman, Lord Peter races to prove her innocence, hoping that for the first time in his life, love will triumph over death.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Dorothy L. Sayers including rare images from the Marion E. Wade Center at Wheaton College.

252 pages. 4.3 stars after 63 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Scandalous Marriage (Royal Series) by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

As far as matrimonial prospects were concerned, Lucy Bliss was told she'd make an excellent clergyman's wife. Her mother, however, had loftier aspirations for her lovely younger sister Belinda. Belinda would marry a duke. More specifically, the Duke of Wardshire. Lucy was truly horrified. "Lucifer" Wardshire! Why, he was rumored to be as wicked as the devil, with orgies and mistresses-and worse! As the London Season unfolded, Lucy couldn't decide who was more abominable, her vulgar mama or the arrogant yet disconcertingly handsome duke. No matter, Lucy vowed to go to any lengths to protect her sister, even if her mission should take her into the very arms of the devilish duke himself&#8230;.

ABOUT THE SERIES Countesses, Marquises, Lords and Ladies, Viscounts and Princesses all meet in the Royal series where they at once both live and try to avoid lives of scandal and sin, where love - we pray - trumps all but revenge is sometimes the name of the game, especially if inheritance, notoriety and fortune are part of the hand. Here, many threads are skillfully interwoven in a highly entertaining series that never fails to please or fall short of its mark.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR From 1977 to the early 1990s, Marion Chesney wrote over one hundred romance novels. Now writing as M. C. Beaton, she is the bestselling award-winning author of two internationally successful mystery series - HAMISH MACBETH and AGATHA RAISIN. She lives in the United Kingdom.

239 pages. 4.3 stars after 7 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Bridge by * John Skipp - $1.99*

When the great storm comes, the good life ends. And hell on Earth begins. For 100 years we've been tossing our toxic waste over our shoulders. No more. This morning, while we slept, something woke up. It's virulent. Malign. Intelligent. Ambitious. It's in our food, our water, our air. It's inside our bodies themselves. And it's not leaving. We are.

366 pages. 3.9 stars after 23 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Throw Like a Girl: How to Dream Big and Believe in Yourself by * Jennie Finch - $2.99*

Throw Like a Girl inspires, motivates, and answers questions on issues that are specific to being a female athlete. Finch's book addresses the entire life of today's girl-not just fitness or physical preparation, but how to integrate the lessons of sports into life.

256 pages. 4.9 stars after 42 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller set in the US west, a romance, Vonnegut, and a humorous take on horse ownership!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Red Moon: A Novel by * Benjamin Percy - $2.99*

Award-winning author Benjamin Percy presents an explosive and deeply layered literary thriller set in the American West.

They live among us. They are our neighbors, our mothers, our lovers. They change. When government agents kick down Claire Forrester's front door and murder her parents, Claire realizes just how different she is. Patrick Gamble was nothing special until the day he got on a plane and hours later stepped off it, the only passenger left alive, a hero. Chase Williams has sworn to protect the people of the United States from the menace in their midst, but he is becoming the very thing he has promised to destroy. So far, the threat has been controlled by laws and violence and drugs. But the night of the red moon is coming, when an unrecognizable world will emerge...and the battle for humanity will begin.

Read an interview with the author on the product page.

*An Amazon Best Book of the Month, May 2013:* On its surface, Red Moon is a book about werewolves, providing an alternate history behind the origins and growth of the werewolf population. At its core, however, this strikingly imaginative and terrifically detailed fantasy is about much more than werewolves. Dig deeper, and it operates on two very potent levels. It's an allegory that tears down the wall between fantasy and reality, using a creature to represent an unspecified people struggling for equal rights (perhaps of race, ethnicity, religion, sexual orientation, disease, disability). It is also a reminder of our imperfect history, a snapshot of our volatile present, and a warning of a potentially dark future--where fear begets prejudice and prejudice begets policy. Among the werewolves, there are the amicable, the righteous, and the extremist. Likewise there are humans who coexist with their lycan neighbors, some of them peaceful, some of them oppressive. In bringing them all together, Percy creates a political parable that doesn't lecture, but equips us with the ability to examine the quagmire of cultural conflict from a safe, fictional distance. --Robin Rothman

545 pages. 3.8 stars after 39 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* You Can't Plan Love (Crimson Romance) by * Synithia Williams - $0.99*

Knowing firsthand the heartbreak that comes when desire and emotion rule a relationship, Kenyatta Copeland assumes marrying Brad Johnson will lead to a safe and secure life. But as much as she believes she can plan her future, it's hard to ignore the way her boss, Malcolm Patterson, ignites her passions with just one look. After Malcolm learns of her engagement, he makes a play for her heart and reminds her that passion between a man and a woman has its perks&#8230; but also its costs. When Brad confirms his suspicion that there's more than work between Kenyatta and Malcolm, he devises a sinister plan to keep Kenyatta by his side. Torn between her promise to marry Brad and her irrepressible longing for Malcolm, Kenyatta must decide if she can live her life in a passionless marriage of convenience or once again trust her heart. Yet Brad does not intend to let her go easily, and by the time she realizes the depths of his treachery, it may be too late. Sensuality Level: Sensual

254 pages. 4.5 stars after 39 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Bluebeard: The Autobiography of Rabo Karabekian (1916-198 (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Bluebeard, published in 1987, is Vonnegut's meditation on art, artists, surrealism, and disaster. Meet Rabo Karabekian, a moderately successful surrealist painter, who we meet late in life and see struggling (like all of Vonnegut's key characters), with the dregs of unresolved pain and the consequences of brutality. Loosely based on the legend of Bluebeard (best realized in Bela Bartok's one-act opera), the novel follows Karabekian through the last events in his life that is heavy with women, painting, artistic ambition, artistic fraudulence, and as of yet unknown consequence. Vonnegut's intention here is not so much satirical (although the contemporary art scene would be easy enough to deconstruct), nor is it documentary (although Karabekian does carry elements of Jackson Pollock and Mark Rothko). Instead, Vonnegut is using art for the same purpose he used science fiction cliches in Slaughterhouse-Five; as a filter through which he can illuminate the savagery, cruelty, and the essentially comic misdirection of human existence. Readers will recognize familiar Vonnegut character types and archetypes as they drift in and out through the background; meanwhile, Karabekian, betrayed and betrayer, sinks through a bottomless haze of recollection. Like most of Vonnegut's late works, this is both science fiction and cruel contemporary realism at once, using science fiction as metaphor for human damage as well as failure to perceive. Readers will find that Vonnegut's protagonists can never really clarify for us whether they are ultimately unwitting victims or simple barbarians, leaving it up to the reader to determine in which genre this book really fits, if any at all.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

304 pages. 4.6 stars after 95 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Truth About Horses, Friends & My Life As A Coward by * Sarah P. Gibson - $1.99*

So you think you love horses? That's what Sophie Groves thought too. But she found out that horses are a heap of trouble. Her trials began at five years old when her mom brought home Really (a.k.a. Really Mean), the nastiest pony in Maine. Two horses later, Sophie is still learning to deal with these crafty creatures, while trying to find friends who will like her for who she is-not for her horses. Filled with hilarious horse capers and the real truth about life as a weenie, this laugh-out-loud story shows why a horse isn't always a girl's best friend.

155 pages. 4.5 stars after 16 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a Washington, DC based thriller, romance, a paranormal novel, and an installment in a popular kid's series!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Discretion: A Novel by * Allison Leotta - $1.99*

From former federal sex-crimes prosecutor and critically acclaimed author Allison Leotta- a new thriller exploring the intersection of sex and power in Washington, D.C.'s most secretive worlds When a beautiful young woman plummets to her death from the balcony of the U.S. Capitol, Assistant U.S. Attorney Anna Curtis is summoned to the scene. The evidence points to a sexual assault and murder. The victim is one of the city's highest-paid escorts. And the balcony belongs to Washington, D.C.'s sole representative to Congress, the most powerful figure in city politics. The Congressman proclaims his innocence, but he's in the middle of a tough primary fight, and the scandal could cost him the election. For Anna, the high-profile case is an opportunity. But as the political stakes rise, she realizes that a single mistake could end her career. At the same time, her budding romance with Jack Bailey, the chief homicide prosecutor, is at a crossroads.

Determined to gain respect in the office, Anna wants to keep their relationship under wraps. But the mounting pressure and media attention that come with the office's most important case will inevitably expose their relationship-if it doesn't destroy it first. The investigation leads Anna to Discretion, a high-end escort service that caters to D.C.'s elite. But with each break in the case, the mystery deepens. And the further Anna ventures into D.C.'s red-light underworld, the larger the target on her own back. From the secret social clubs where Washington's most powerful men escape from public view to the asphalt "track" where the city's most vulnerable women work the streets, Discretion is a gripping exploration of sex, power, and the secrets we all keep.

336 pages. 4.6 stars after 38 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Tumbleweeds: A Novel by * Leila Meacham - $1.99*

Recently orphaned, eleven-year-old Cathy Benson feels she has been dropped into a cultural and intellectual wasteland when she is forced to move from her academically privileged life in California to the small town of Kersey in the Texas Panhandle where the sport of football reigns supreme. She is quickly taken under the unlikely wings of up-and-coming gridiron stars and classmates John Caldwell and Trey Don Hall, orphans like herself, with whom she forms a friendship and eventual love triangle that will determine the course of the rest of their lives. Taking the three friends through their growing up years until their high school graduations when several tragic events uproot and break them apart, the novel expands to follow their careers and futures until they reunite in Kersey at forty years of age. Told with all of Meacham's signature drama, unforgettable characters, and plot twists, readers will be turning the pages, desperate to learn how it all plays out.

483 pages. 4.1 stars after 118 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* A Hunger Like No Other (Immortals After Dark, Book 1) by * Kresley Cole - $1.99*

Acclaimed author Kresley Cole introduces a sizzling new series with this tale of a fierce werewolf and a bewitching vampire -- unlikely soul mates whose passion will test the boundaries of life and death.

A mythic warrior who'll stop at nothing to possess her . . . After enduring years of torture from the vampire horde, Lachlain MacRieve, leader of the Lykae Clan, is enraged to find the predestined mate he's waited millennia for is a vampire. Or partly one. This Emmaline is a small, ethereal half Valkyrie/half vampire, who somehow begins to soothe the fury burning within him.

A vampire captured by her wildest fantasy . . . Sheltered Emmaline Troy finally sets out to uncover the truth about her deceased parents -- until a powerful Lykae claims her as his mate and forces her back to his ancestral Scottish castle. There, her fear of the Lykae -- and their notorious dark desires -- ebbs as he begins a slow, wicked seduction to sate her own dark cravings.

An all-consuming desire . . . Yet when an ancient evil from her past resurfaces, will their desire deepen into a love that can bring a proud warrior to his knees and turn a gentle beauty into the fighter she was born to be? Includes an excerpt from Kresley Cole's next romance novel, _No Rest for the Wicked_.

384 pages. 4.4 stars after 457 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Judy Moody, M.D.: The Doctor Is In! by * Megan McDonald - $0.99*

The fifth installment in the popular and best-selling series starring independent-minded third-grader, Judy Moody. Judy emulates her heroine, Elizabeth Blackwell, first woman doctor.

178 pages. 4.2 stars after 17 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.

The first four books in the series are shown below for your convenience!
   ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

aaargh...sorry, not sure what happened to yesterday...

Anyway, here's today's:
Today's Daily Deals include funny and heartwarming fiction, western romance, fantasy and kid's sci fi...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dog Lived (and So Will I) by * Teresa J. Rhyne - $1.99*

"Funny, smart, uplifting, and fun, _The Dog Lived (and So Will I)_ reminds us that animals are among our best teachers, our most powerful healers, and our most steadfast friends. I loved it!"-Sy Montgomery, author of _The Good Good Pig_

The tale of a dog who wouldn't let go and the woman who followed his lead.

Teresa Rhyne vowed to get things right this time around: new boyfriend, new house, new dog, maybe even new job. But shortly after she adopted Seamus, a totally incorrigible beagle, vets told Teresa that he had a malignant tumor and less than a year to live. The diagnosis devastated her, but she decided to fight it, learning everything she could about the best treatment for Seamus. Teresa couldn't possibly have known then that she was preparing herself for life's next hurdle - a cancer diagnosis of her own. She forged ahead with survival, battling a deadly disease, fighting for doctors she needed, and baring her heart for a seemingly star-crossed relationship.

_The Dog Lived (and so Will I)_ is an uplifting and heartwarming story about how dogs steal our hearts, show us how to live, and teach us how to love.

"This poignant and fast-moving memoir of Teresa and Seamus-both definitely Type A personalities- is proof that even a hard-charging lawyer is no match for a big-hearted beagle. Their mutual triumph over terrible trials is a testament to the healing power of dogs. Four paws up!" -Martin Kihn, author of _Bad Dog (A Love Story)_

"This encouraging tale of finding love and love in unexpected places is full of small yet valuable life lessons that any animal-lover would appreciate."-_Publishers Weekly_

"A book that dares to be honest and sad and hilarious all at once. It will help inspire many people to respond to the unexpected in their own lives with humor and grace."-Susan Conley, author of _The Foremost Good Fortune _

287 pages. 4.9 stars after 84 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Cowboy's Touch (A Big Sky Romance) by * Denise Hunter - $1.99*

Abigail is just in Moose Creek, Montana for the summer to temporarily care for her great aunt. But a tender-hearted cowboy beckons her to stay. Abigail Jones intends to spend just one summer in middle-of-nowhere Montana with her Aunt Lucy. Time away from her job is just what Abigail needs to reassess her life. The slow pace has her breathing deeply for the first time in years. And the majestic scenery encourages her to get reacquainted with herself . . . and God. What she didn't count on was the handsome widowed cowboy who owns the ranch where her aunt lives. When the rancher loses his daughter's nanny, Abigail decides to lend a hand for the summer. Wade Ryan can't help being attracted to Abigail. But he's given up everything to protect his daughter, and he's not about to risk it all on a pretty face. Under Abigail's care, Wade's home and daughter thrive. And with Wade's touch, Abigail's heart feels at home at last. But Abigail knows this elusive rancher is hiding something. Will her own secrets separate her from the cowboy who finally captured her heart'

321 pages. 4.4 stars after 98 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* White Raven: The Sword of Northern Ancestors by * Lopatina Irina - $1.99*

In the kingdom of Areya, humans, animals, and the magical creatures that inhabit the Eternal Forest have long coexisted peacefully, but now something is horribly wrong. A terrifying stream of monstrous creatures has begun to emerge from the secret depths of the earth, terrorizing all of Areya's native inhabitants. From the tiny, wise drevalyankas to the bellicose cave-dwelling gnomes to the devious kikimoras who gather roots and herbs in the marsh, everyone is in danger. With the aid of Urart, the magical sword that has been passed down from the time of the ancient northern ancestors, Grand Duke Vlady can offer temporary protection to his people. But Prince Vraigo, Vlady's nephew, who is endowed with magical power himself, understands that the source of the evil monsters must be found if there's any hope of survival. Along with a motley crew of his forest-dwelling friends, Vraigo sets off on a perilous quest in search of the koschei, the powerful, corrupt Archmagus whose mission is the destruction not just of Areya, but of the entire world. As if this weren't bad enough, Urart disappears from the duke's stronghold. Without it, Areya is doomed, and only Vraigo, the White Raven, can possibly get the sword back. This journey requires Vraigo to use all of his keen wits and magical abilities, as well as to ally himself to dangerous creatures like yagas and werewolves, natural enemies of man, and precipitates the young prince into the most bewildering, complex challenge he has faced yet: life in the twenty-first century.

49 pages. 3.6 stars after 7 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Boy at the End of the World by * Greg van Eekhout - $1.99*

This is what he knew: His name was Fisher. The world was dangerous. And he was alone. Fisher is the last boy on Earth - and things are not looking good for the human race. The carefully crafted survival dome where Fisher and dozens of other humans have been sleeping for millenia has been destroyed. Through a lucky accident, only Fisher survived. The world Fisher wakes up in is a lot like ours - but it's changed, too. After the human race wiped itself out, nature took over, and wild creatures evolved into barely familiar beasts. Fisher must face them all as they set off on a journey that seems hopeless - at first. Then Fisher uncovers evidence that there may be a second survival dome far to the west. What was once a struggle for one boy's survival becomes a journey of hope. With a broken robot and a friendly mammoth as his only companions, Fisher heads West. But something is watching them... something that wants to find the second survival dome just as badly as they do.

240 pages. 4.5 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include non-fiction, romance, a vampire novel and a great picture book about a princess!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Almost a Miracle: The American Victory in the War of Independence by * John Ferling - $1.99*

In this gripping chronicle of America's struggle for independence, award-winning historian John Ferling transports readers to the grim realities of that war, capturing an eight-year conflict filled with heroism, suffering, cowardice, betrayal, and fierce dedication. As Ferling demonstrates, it was a war that America came much closer to losing than is now usually remembered. General George Washington put it best when he said that the American victory was "little short of a standing miracle." 
Almost a Miracle offers an illuminating portrait of America's triumph, offering vivid descriptions of all the major engagements, from the first shots fired on Lexington Green to the surrender of General Cornwallis at Yorktown, revealing how these battles often hinged on intangibles such as leadership under fire, heroism, good fortune, blunders, tenacity, and surprise. The author paints sharp-eyed portraits of the key figures in the war, including General Washington and other American officers and civilian leaders. Some do not always measure up to their iconic reputations, including Washington himself. Others, such as the quirky, acerbic Charles Lee, are seen in a much better light than usual. The book also examines the many faceless men who soldiered, often for years on end, braving untold dangers and enduring abounding miseries. The author explains why they served and sacrificed, and sees them as the forgotten heroes who won American independence. Ferling's narrative is also filled with compassion for the men who comprised the British army and who, like their American counterparts, struggled and died at an astonishing rate in this harsh war. Nor does Ferling ignore the naval war, describing dangerous patrols and grand and dazzling naval actions.
Finally, Almost a Miracle takes readers inside the legislative chambers and plush offices of diplomats to reveal countless decisions that altered the course of this war. The story that unfolds is at times a tale of folly, at times one of appalling misinformation and confusion, and now and then one of insightful and dauntless statesmanship.

694 pages. 4.6 stars after 77 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Once a Duchess (Crimson Romance) by * Elizabeth Boyce - $0.99*

Isabelle Lockwood was a duchess, until her husband of only a few months wrongfully divorced her for adultery. Since then she's been a pariah, living in anonymous exile to escape the prying eyes and wagging tongues of the town. More than anything, Isabelle longs for a family of her own, and so has to marry again. But society is ruthlessly unforgiving. To clear her name, Isabelle must face down her past - and the man who broke her heart and ruined her completely. Marshall Lockwood, Duke of Monthwaite, was blindsided by his young bride's infidelity. After the divorce Marshall licked his wounds, throwing himself into his botanical studies to forget his disastrous marriage. Now his former wife is back in Town, as beautiful and enticing as he remembers. As the Season throws them together again, Marshall can't shake the feeling that Isabelle might not be the adulteress he took her for. Sensuality Level: Sensual

266 pages. 4.7 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Curse of the Wendigo (Monstrumologist, The) by * Rick Yancey - $1.99*

While attempting to disprove that **** vampiris, the vampire, could exist, Dr. Warthrop is asked by his former fiancé to rescue her husband from the Wendigo, a creature that starves even as it gorges itself on human flesh, which has snatched him in the Canadian wilderness. Although Warthrop also considers the Wendigo to be fictitious, he relents and rescues her husband from death and starvation, and then sees the man transform into a Wendigo. Can the doctor and Will Henry hunt down the ultimate predator, who, like the legendary vampire, is neither living nor dead, whose hunger for human flesh is never satisfied' This second book in The Monstrumologist series explores the line between myth and reality, love and hate, genius and madness.

464 pages. 4.6 stars after 33 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

  ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* The Very Fairy Princess by * Julie Andrews - $1.99*

While her friends and family may not believe in fairies, Geraldine knows, deep down, that she is a VERY fairy princess. From morning to night, Gerry does everything that fairy princesses do: she dresses in her royal attire, practices her flying skills, and she is always on the lookout for problems to solve. But it isn't all twirls and tiaras - as every fairy princess knows, dirty fingernails and scabby knees are just the price you pay for a perfect day! This new picture book addition to the Julie Andrews Collection features the joyful illustrations of Christine Davenier, and is sure to inspire that sparkly feeling within the hearts of readers young and old.

32 pages. 4.8 stars after 45 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, romance, sci-fi and a YA thriller.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Third Coincidence by * David Bishop - $1.99*

Headlines scream across the nation as a country in near panic pleads for the capture of the killers. With little progress, U.S. President Samuel Schroeder asks Jack McCall, a veteran of the CIA and Defense Intelligence, to head up a special multi-agency task force to find the killers. A frustrated and unhappy FBI designates, as its representative, Rachel Johnstone, an agent with whom Jack has had some personal history. The Third Coincidence unfolds amidst continued assassinations, accusations that the president is attempting to form his own secret police, and confirmation hearings for reluctant nominees to fill the vacant positions while the Supreme Court struggles to sustain a quorum. Will a terrorist group or a mad assassin succeed in destroying these revered intuitions' In the spirit of The Day of the Jackal and The Manchurian Candidate, this story is juxta-posed through the eyes of both the hunter and the hunted as the devious plot to change America hurdles forward.

292 pages. 4.3 stars after 57 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Barefoot in the Sand (Barefoot Bay) by * Roxanne St. Claire - $1.99*

When all you hold dear is taken away . . . When a hurricane roars through Lacey Armstrong's home on the coast of Barefoot Bay, she decides all that remains in the rubble is opportunity. A new hotel is just what Mimosa Key needs, and Lacey and her teenage daughter are due for a fresh start. And nothing, especially not a hot, younger architect, is going to distract Lacey from finally making her dreams a reality. A second chance is the only thing you have left. Love has already cost Clay Walker everything. And if he's going to have any chance of picking up the pieces of his life, he needs the job as Lacey Armstrong's architect. What's not in the plans is falling for the headstrong beauty. Her vision of the future is more appealing than anything he could have ever drafted for himself. Will Clay's designs on Lacey's heart be more than she can handle, or will she trust him to build something that will last forever'

421 pages. 4.4 stars after 75 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Sandcats of Rhyl (Prologue Science Fiction) by * Robert E. Vardeman - $0.99*

Spacepedition! Nightwind and his cyborg companion were an unlikely team by galactic standards, but they shared a fierce drive for independence and adventure. When they heard about the lost civilization, and its untapped treasures, they wasted no time to search for it. But Rhyl was a barren, unrelenting planet; covered with endless deserts, and deadly sciroccos. They were prepared for that hardship, but not for the beasts-sandcats of Hell!

192 pages. 4.8 stars after 4 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Burn for Burn by * Jenny Han - $1.99*

Payback is paradise in this start to a trilogy from New York Times bestselling author Jenny Han and Siobhan Vivian. Postcard-perfect Jar Island is home to charming tourist shops, pristine beaches, amazing oceanfront homes-and three girls secretly plotting revenge.

KAT is sick and tired of being bullied by her former best friend.

LILLIA has always looked out for her little sister, so when she discovers that one of her guy friends has been secretly hooking up with her, she's going to put a stop to it.

MARY is perpetually haunted by a traumatic event from years past, and the boy who's responsible has yet to get what's coming to him.

None of the girls can act on their revenge fantasies alone without being suspected. But together&#8230;anything is possible

With an unlikely alliance in place, there will be no more "I wish I'd said&#8230;" or "If I could go back and do things differently..." These girls will show Jar Island that revenge is a dish best enjoyed together.

368 pages. 3.8 stars after 55 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a romance, a fantasy and a twist on the classic, Little Women. For as little as $0.99, today only!


*Kindle Daily Deal* This Body of Death: An Inspector Lynley Novel by * Elizabeth George - $1.99*

"George explores her characters' dreams and fears with a penetrating grace that makes reading her books a joy." -_Washington Post Book World_ "Elizabeth George reigns as queen of the mystery genre. The Lynley books constitute the smartest, most gratifyingly complex and impassioned mystery series now being published." -_Entertainment Weekly_ The spellbinding new Inspector Lynley novel from Elizabeth George, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Careless in Red_ and _What Came Before He Shot Her_.

706 pages. 3.5 stars after 217 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Color of Hope by * Kim Tate - $1.99*

Hope shines brightest when all seems lost. Stephanie London led a life of comfort and ease in St. Louis before feeling inexplicably drawn back to her father's roots in the tiny Southern town of Hope Springs. Charlotte Willoughby has lived there all her life and longs to make a new life somewhere else. Stephanie doesn't know exactly what she's doing there-or how to occupy her time. And Charlotte doesn't understand why, despite her overbearing family and reminders of her failed engagement, she's suddenly led to stay. Despite its small-town charm, Hope Springs itself is at a crossroads. After a failed reconciliation attempt by two well-meaning pastors, the town is split along racial and cultural lines, with little hope for redemption. When a terrible tragedy puts Hope Springs on the national radar, the entire town is tested, and both Stephanie and Charlotte feel their lives unraveling. In the midst of heartache, though, they'll discover the true color of hope . . . ". . . journeys us through the challenge of breaking through prejudice and hurt for the sake of love and faith." -Rachel Hauck, best-selling author of The Wedding Dress

312 pages. 4.9 stars after 24 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Through the Door (The Thin Veil) by * Jodi McIsaac - $0.99*

It's been seven years since the love of Cedar McLeod's life left with no forwarding address. All she has left of him are heart-wrenching memories of happier times and a beautiful six-year-old daughter, Eden. Then, one day, Eden opens her bedroom door and unwittingly creates a portal that leads to anywhere she imagines. But they're not the only ones who know of Eden's gift, and soon the child mysteriously vanishes. Desperate for answers, Cedar digs into the past and finds herself thrust into a magical world of Celtic myths, fantastical creatures, and bloody rivalries. Teaming up with the unlikeliest of allies, Cedar must bridge the gap between two worlds and hold tight to the love in her heart&#8230;or lose everything to an ancient evil. The first in the Thin Veil series, Through the Door is a pulse-pounding adventure that takes readers across the globe and deep into the hidden realms of Celtic lore.

294 pages. 4.5 stars after 695 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Little Women and Me by * Lauren Baratz-Logsted - $1.99*

Emily is sick and tired of being a middle sister. So when she gets an assignment to describe what she'd change about a classic novel, Emily pounces on Little Women. After all, if she can't change things in her own family, maybe she can bring a little justice to the March sisters. (Kill off Beth? Have cute Laurie wind up with Amy instead of Jo? What was Louisa May Alcott thinking?!) But when Emily gets mysteriously transported into the 1860s world of the book, she discovers that righting fictional wrongs won't be easy. And after being immersed in a time and place so different from her own, it may be Emily-not the four March sisters-who undergoes the most surprising change of all. Lauren Baratz-Logsted's winning confection will appeal to fans of Little Women as well as anyone who enjoys a modern twist on an old favorite.

320 pages. 3.7 stars after 24 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include mystery, romance, time travel and a kid's rhyming book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Little Death In Dixie by * Lisa Turner - $1.99*

The Blues were born out of need, anger and pride. Murder comes from those same dark places. Memphis has both. One of Memphis' most seductive and notorious socialites has vanished. Either she's off on another drunken escapade or the disappearance is something much more frightening. What begins as an ordinary day's work for Detective Billy Able quickly grows into a complex spider's web of tragedy, mystery, suspicion, and sordid secrets including a few of Billy's own. With the help of Mercy Snow, the estranged sister of the missing socialite, Billy follows a twisted trail of human frailty and corruption to disturbing truths that undermine everything he thought he knew about himself and the people he loves. "Memphis, the Mississippi River, and the underbelly of human nature they're all exposed in the dark brew of this fast-paced Southern Gothic suspense. Page-turning and atmospheric, this tightly-plotted novel turns the screws and sends readers racing to its surprise conclusion." -Michael Finger, Senior Editor, Memphis Magazine

288 pages. 4.2 stars after 266 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Honeymoon for One by * Beth Orsoff - $0.99*

Being ditched at the altar is the least of Lizzie Mancini's problems. Sitting in a Caribbean jail cell accused of murdering her "pretend" husband, however, is at the top of the list. After her real groom jilts her, Lizzie decides to go solo on their Belize honeymoon and meets handsome Michael Garcia, who is nursing his own heartache. To avoid the bleakness of dining and sightseeing alone, as well as questions from nosy, if well-meaning, fellow guests at the couples-only resort, the two agree to pose as newlyweds for the week-no strings (or sex) attached. The plan runs smoothly until Lizzie enjoys the attentions of the local scuba instructor and Michael's body washes ashore. Suddenly the "Mrs." is mistakenly ID'd as suspect numero uno. With the Polizia Nationale ready to close the case and cook her goose, Lizzie will have to solve the crime herself. Unexpected romance and international intrigue are center stage in Beth Orsoff's mystery caper that takes "'til death do us part" to a whole new level.

292 pages. 3.9 stars after 98 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Far Time Incident by * Neve Maslakovic - $1.99*

When a professor's time-travel lab is the scene of a deadly accident, the academic world and the future of St. Sunniva University get thrown into upheaval. As assistant to the dean of science, Julia Olsen is assigned to help Campus Security Chief Nate Kirkland examine this rare mishap&#8230;then make it quietly go away! But when the investigation points toward murder, Julia and Chief Kirkland find themselves caught in a deadly cover-up, one that strands them in ancient Pompeii on the eve of the eruption of the world's most infamous volcano. With the help of their companions-a Shakespearean scholar and two grad students-Julia and the chief must outwit history itself and expose the school's saboteur before it's too late. The Far Time Incident is a smart, richly inventive novel that skillfully weaves together mystery, history, and science to create a mesmerizing and addictive read.

342 pages. 4.0 stars after 27 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Don't Be Silly, Mrs. Millie! by * Judy Cox - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom. Mrs. Millie has lots of fun teasing her kindergartners. She tells them to hang up their goats, eat gorilla cheese sandwiches, and to remember to wear their bats and kittens when they go outside for recess. Coupled with hilarious artwork that literally interprets each of Mrs. Millie's "mistakes," this lighthearted read-aloud sets a typical school day on its ear, even as it teaches a subtle lesson on wordplay.

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 27 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include three by Flannery O'Connor, historical romance by M.C. Beaton, sci-fi/paranormal, and a fun kid's picture book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Complete Stories by * Flannery O'Connor - $2.99*

Winner of the National Book Award The publication of this extraordinary volume firmly established Flannery O'Connor's monumental contribution to American fiction. There are thirty-one stories here in all, including twelve that do not appear in the only two story collections O'Connor put together in her short lifetime--Everything That Rises Must Converge and A Good Man Is Hard to Find. O'Connor published her first story, "The Geranium," in 1946, while she was working on her master's degree at the University of Iowa. Arranged chronologically, this collection shows that her last story, "Judgement Day"--sent to her publisher shortly before her death-is a brilliantly rewritten and transfigured version of "The Geranium." Taken together, these stories reveal a lively, penetrating talent that has given us some of the most powerful and disturbing fiction of the twentieth century. Also included is an introduction by O'Connor's longtime editor and friend, Robert Giroux.

579 pages. 4.6 stars after 116 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

The following two books by O'Connor are also available for $2.99 each!
 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Lady Fortescue Steps Out: A Novel of Regency England - Being the First Volume of The Poor Relation by * M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

The impecunious Lady Fortescue, widowed and alone save for two loyal, unpaid servants, has sold off almost all of the furnishings in her large Bond Street home and faces a grim future as a member of the aristocracy too proud to seek employment or charity, yet too poor to survive on the infrequent largess of wealthy relatives oblivious to her plight. Salvation arrives in the unlikely form of old Colonel Sandhurst, an equally impoverished retired military man who falls at her feet in a hunger-induced faint one afternoon in Hyde Park. The two decide to join forces: the Colonel will share Lady Fortescue's home, and they will invite others of their station and situation to live with them and pool their resources. Thus is born what eventually becomes one of London's most popular hotels, The Poor Relation, to which the nobility flocks to enjoy the novelty of being waited upon by members of their own class.

209 pages. 4.3 stars after 34 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Invasion (A C.H.A.O.S. Novel) by * Jon S. Lewis - $1.99*

He didn't ask to be a hero, but now all that stands between us and chaos . . . is Colt. Colt McAlister was having the summer of his life. He spent his days surfing and his nights playing guitar on the beach with friends. He even met a girl and got his first car. But everything changes when his parents are killed in a freak accident. He's forced to leave his old life behind and move to Arizona with his grandfather. The only person he knows at the new high school is a childhood friend named Dani. And Oz, a guy he's sure he's never met but who is strangely familiar. But what if his parents' death wasn't an accident? His mother, an investigative reporter, was going to expose a secret mind-control program run by one of the world's largest companies. Before she could release the story, what if agents from Trident Biotech made sure she couldn't go public? Vowing to uncover truth, Colt is drawn into a secret world of aliens, shapeshifters, flying motorcycles, and invisible getaways. The invasion has begun.

337 pages. 3.9 stars after 141 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Splish, Splash, Splat! (Splat the Cat) by * Rob Scotton - $2.99*

Splat does not want to have a playdate with Spike. Spike will break his toys and eat all of his candy fish! And he does not want to learn how to swim-water is horrible, scary, and wet! He's sure that this is going to be the worst day ever. But when the rest of their classmates rush straight into the pool, Splat and Spike find that they may have more in common than they thought. Will Splat overcome his fear of water and get into the pool' And how can he help Spike to do the same?

Note that according to the product page, this book is only available for the Kindle Cloud reader and the iPad app.

40 pages. 3.9 stars after 12 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include suspense, romance, sci-fi and and a fantasy coming-of-age book for kids...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Damage Control: A Novel by * Denise Hamilton - $1.99*

Critically acclaimed author Denise Hamilton weaves an engrossing story of teenage friendship and adult betrayal, featuring a high-powered crisis consultant who gets swept up in murder and scandal involving a wealthy political family. Maggie Silver is solidly middle class, with a mortgage to pay and an ill mother to support. She is doing her best to scramble up the ladder at an elite PR firm in Southern California whose clients include movie stars and famous athletes. Now, Maggie tackles her toughest client yet: Senator Henry Paxton, a distinguished statesman who also happens to be the father of Anabelle, Maggie's estranged best friend from high school. Senator Paxton's young female aide has been found murdered, and Maggie must run damage control to prevent the scandal from growing. Thrown back into the Paxtons' glamorous world, Maggie is unexpectedly flooded with memories from the stormy years in high school when her friendship with Anabelle was dramatically severed after a tragedy that neither of them has been able to forget. As Maggie gets further embroiled in the lives of the Paxtons, she realizes that the ties of her old friendship are stronger than she thinks. Riveting and suspense-filled, Damage Control examines our craving for celebrity and spectacle, and how far the bonds of friendship can stretch before they break forever.

386 pages. 4.4 stars after 5 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Second Chance Café (A Hope Springs Novel) by * Alison Kent - $0.99*

Growing up, Kaylie Flynn was shuffled from foster home to foster home before being welcomed into Winton and May Wise's family. It was May who taught Kaylie the comfort of home, and the healing power of baking the perfect brownie. Years later, May leaves Kaylie the money she needs to open her own café in the charming Victorian house they once shared. Now back in Hope Springs, Kaylie's determined to finally make all her dreams a reality-and unearth answers to lingering questions about her past. Soon, however, Kaylie's carefully laid plans take an unexpected turn. The house needs far more work than she realized, and Tennessee Keller, the carpenter Kaylie hires, is proving to be a very handsome and very unneeded distraction from her quest to uncover the truth about her parents. When a crisis threatens to destroy everything she's worked so hard to build, Kaylie must decide where her heart lies: with the ghosts of her past or the love and promise of her future.

358 pages. 4.1 stars after 457 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Obsidian Blade (Klaatu Diskos) by * Pete Hautman - $1.99*

Kicking off a riveting sci-fi trilogy, National Book Award winner Pete Hautman plunges us into a world where time is a tool - and the question is, who will control it? The first time his father disappeared, Tucker Feye had just turned thirteen. The Reverend Feye simply climbed on the roof to fix a shingle, let out a scream, and vanished - only to walk up the driveway an hour later, looking older and worn, with a strange girl named Lahlia in tow. In the months that followed, Tucker watched his father grow distant and his once loving mother slide into madness. But then both of his parents disappear. Now in the care of his wild Uncle Kosh, Tucker begins to suspect that the disks of shimmering air he keeps seeing - one right on top of the roof - hold the answer to restoring his family. And when he dares to step into one, he's launched on a time-twisting journey- from a small Midwestern town to a futuristic hospital run by digitally augmented healers, from the death of an ancient prophet to a forest at the end of time. Inevitably, Tucker's actions alter the past and future, changing his world forever.

321 pages. 3.0 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.

​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Keeper by * Kathi Appelt - $0.99*

Keeper was born in the ocean, and she believes she is part mermaid. So as a ten-year-old she goes out looking for her mother-an unpredictable and uncommonly gorgeous woman who swam away when Keeper was three-and heads right for the ocean, right for the sandbar where mermaids are known to gather. But her boat is too small for the surf-and much too small for the storm that is brewing on the horizon. Kathi Appelt follows her award-winning and New York Times bestselling novel The Underneath with this stunning, mysterious, and breathtaking tale of a girl who outgrows fairy tales just a little too late-and learns in the end that there is nothing more magical and mythical than love itself.

420 pages. 3.8 stars after 33 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a suspense series about missing persons, romance, sci-fi shorts by a master and a teen thriller.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Asylum Harbor (A Rachel Scott Adventure) by *KB's own Traci Hohenstein - $0.99*

Amber Knowles, a beautiful high school senior and Florida governor John Knowles's daughter, has everything going for her until she disappears during a cruise to the Bahamas. After an extensive search of the ship SeaStar, it's clear that Amber has vanished without a trace. When Governor Knowles receives the distressing news, he asks for Rachel Scott's help. The teenager's disappearance represents every parent's worst fear, and Rachel, founder of Florida Omni Search, knows only too well what losing a daughter feels like. Her three-year-old, Mallory, went missing five years ago. As she works with FBI special agent, Drake Reynolds, Rachel discovers an organized crime ring linked to the cruise line. The last person known to see Amber aboard the ship was an incognito DEA agent, who also has vanished. Where is he' And where is Amber' Finally, where is Mallory' Traci Hohenstein's Asylum Harbor draws inspiration from the disappearance of Natalee Holloway in 2005 and delves deeply into the mysteries and suspense of missing-person investigations and organized crime detection. The first in a series, Asylum Harbor introduces Rachel Scott and her team and compels readers to follow Florida Omni Search and all their investigations.

207 pages. 3.9 stars after 47 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The second and third books in the series are also available for $0.99 today:
 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Incandescent (Crimson Romance) by * M. V. Freeman - $0.99*

Some gifts are unwanted, and Laurie Hudson's affinity for fire is one she hates. It has destroyed her relationship with her family and she has few friends. She's fought hard to keep the fire inside suppressed, living a low key life as a bartender, until a brutal and charming man blows into her life. Around Mikhail Petrov, her careful control disintegrates. She is at once drawn to his urbane, cool demeanor and irritated by his overbearing manner. Her options are taken away when he kidnaps her, forcing her into a fight she wants nothing to do with. As she learns to survive, Laurie faces the hardest choice of all, her freedom or the destruction of the frustrating man she's come to care for. A formidable Tri-elemental, Mikhail Petrov commands earth, air, and water. He will use anyone or anything to free himself from the oppressive rule of the Mages, including the untrained fire element he discovers, Laurie. Most of his family has been wiped out in an effort to manipulate him. He thinks he has nothing left to lose. To him, Laurie is a tool, a rare and powerful elemental that is his to use. He fights his feelings for the fire elemental because with caring comes weakness, another opening for destruction. Rarely are emotions as easy to control as his elements. As he trains Laurie to work with him, he doesn't expect his growing attachment to her. With the Mages closing in, Mikhail faces a choice: destroy the fledgling relationship with Laurie to gain his coveted freedom, or sacrifice himself for hers. Sensuality Level: Behind Closed Doors

263 pages. 4.8 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Reach for Tomorrow (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: Short Stories) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

This collection of short stories brings numerous lesser-known works from the world's foremost master of science fiction together for the first time. Reach for Tomorrow includes twelve highly memorable stories. Included is "Rescue Party," a short story that may have served as an origin story for the renowned Rama series. As a cross-section of Clarke's work, Reach For Tomorrow is astonishingly diverse. Readers will find tales ranging in scope from the time of the dinosaurs to the unimaginably distant future; locations as far-flung as distant galaxies and as close as London; and voyages to the center of the earth and beyond the stars. It's a fun and fascinating read for any fan of Clarke or science fiction in general.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

164 pages. 4.1 stars after 28 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Who I Kissed by * Janet Gurtler - $0.99*

Janet Gurtler's books have been hailed as "just right for fans of Sarah Dessen and Jodi Picoult" (_Booklist_) and "reminiscent of Judy Blume" (_RT Book Reviews_). Her latest contemporary YA novel is by turns gripping, heart-wrenching, and joyous as one teen girl has to find the courage to carry on after a devastating tragedy.

She never thought a kiss could kill...

As the new girl in town, Samantha just wants to fit in. Being invited to a party by her fellow swim team members is her big chance...especially since Zee will be there. He hasn't made a secret of checking her out at the pool. Sam didn't figure on Alex being there too. She barely even knows him. And she certainly didn't plan to kiss him. It just kind of happened. And then Alex dies-right in her arms... Consumed by guilt and grief, Sam has no idea what to do or where to turn when everyone at school blames her. What follows is Sam's honest, raw, and unforgettable journey to forgive herself and find balance-maybe even love-in a life that suddenly seems to be spinning out of control.

320 pages. 4.2 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a classic about teaching, a historical romance, a sci-fi thriller and Jodi Picault!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Up the Down Staircase by * Bel Kaufman - $1.99*

Bel Kaufman's bestselling classic, about a young teacher's efforts to reach her students and the odd, amusing, and poignant ways that the students respond
When Miss Barrett arrives at Calvin Coolidge High, fresh from earning literature degrees at Hunter College, she can hardly wait to shape young minds. Instead, she encounters broken windows, no supplies, students who would rather be anyplace else, and a stifling bureaucracy that makes her job more difficult at every turn.

Narrated through hilarious inter-office memos, students' notes, and other scraps drawn from the waste basket, Up the Down Staircase stands as the seminal novel of the American public school system, a beleaguered institution perpetually redeemed by teachers who love to teach and students who long to be recognized.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Bel Kaufman including photos from the author's personal collection.

368 pages. 4.7 stars after 43 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Wheel of Fortune by * Susan Howatch - $1.99*

Welsh heir Robert Godwin knows everything about his powerful family's interests, but what does he know of his own heart?

Tucked in the hills of South Wales is Oxmoon, the ancestral estate of the Godwin family. In the summers before 1914, music streams through the family home as the Godwins, at the height of their prosperity, dance in the ballroom with their guests. But despite the remarkable talents of heir-apparent Robert Godwin, the fates have a rough, tough ride planned for him and those he loves. Fortunes shift during two world wars, disastrous love affairs leave the family battered, and finally jealousy threatens to destroy Oxmoon and all it symbolizes. Based on a true story that has been updated to modern times, The Wheel of Fortune is a timeless tale of love, hatred, revenge, redemption, and forgiveness.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Susan Howatch including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

992 pages. 4.7 stars after 35 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Skin Map (Bright Empires) by * Stephen R. Lawhead - $1.99*

It is the ultimate quest for the ultimate treasure. Chasing a map tattooed on human skin. Across an omniverse of intersecting realities. To unravel the future of the future. Kit Livingstone's great-grandfather appears to him in a deserted alley during a tumultuous storm. He reveals an unbelievable story: that the ley lines throughout Britain are not merely the stuff of legend or the weekend hobby of deluded cranks, but pathways to other worlds. To those who know how to use them, they grant the ability to travel the multi-layered universe of which we ordinarily inhabit only a tiny part. One explorer knew more than most. Braving every danger, he toured both time and space on voyages of heroic discovery. Ever on his guard and fearful of becoming lost in the cosmos, he developed an intricate code-a roadmap of symbols-that he tattooed onto his own body. This Skin Map has since been lost in time. Now the race is on to recover all the pieces and discover its secrets. But the Skin Map itself is not the ultimate goal. It is merely the beginning of a vast and marvelous quest for a prize beyond imagining. The Bright Empires series-from acclaimed author Stephen R. Lawhead-is a unique blend of epic treasure hunt, ancient history, alternate realities, cutting-edge physics, philosophy, and mystery. The result is a page-turning, adventure like no other. "Anything but ordinary . . . Dynamic settings are mixed with unpredictable adventures [and] parallel worlds." -BookPage

417 pages. 3.9 stars after 254 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Between the Lines by * Jodi Picoult - $*

_New York Times _bestselling author Jodi Picoult and her teenage daughter present their first-ever novel for teens, filled with romance, adventure, and humor. What happens when happily ever after&#8230;isn't? Delilah is a bit of a loner who prefers spending her time in the school library with her head in a book-one book in particular.

Between the Lines may be a fairy tale, but it feels real. Prince Oliver is brave, adventurous, and loving. He really speaks to Delilah. And then one day Oliver actually speaks to her. Turns out, Oliver is more than a one-dimensional storybook prince. He's a restless teen who feels trapped by his literary existence and hates that his entire life is predetermined. He's sure there's more for him out there in the real world, and Delilah might just be his key to freedom. Delilah and Oliver work together to attempt to get Oliver out of his book, a challenging task that forces them to examine their perceptions of fate, the world, and their places in it. And as their attraction to each other grows along the way, a romance blossoms that is anything but a fairy tale.

368 pages. 3.5 stars after 222 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry aboout yesterday; I'm on the road and was having trouble getting the data for the Daily Deals. It seems to be working better todat!

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a romance, a sci-fi classic and a picture book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* White Cargo by * Stuart Woods - $1.99*

From the glittering beaches of the Caribbean to a final harrowing showdown in the Amazonian rain forest comes a breakneck tale of danger, intrigue, and depravity. Cat Catledge is a happy man. A self made multi millionaire at fifty, he has a loving wife and a beautiful teenaged daughter. And after years of hard work, he is taking his family on the ultimate dream sabbatical: a two year cruise to the South Pacific via the Panama Canal, aboard his custom built forty-three-foot yacht. He gets as far as Colombia. Off that country's cocaine dusted shores, Cat's bliss-and his dearly loved family-are permanently shattered by an event so unexpected, so savage, and so tragically final that it leaves Cat completely devastated. Consumed by terrible guilt, he returns home alone, a broken man. Investigations by both the Colombian authorities and the U.S. State Department prove fruitless. Then, late one night, Cat is awakened by the telephone and, from far away, over a static filled line, an achingly familiar voice utters a single, electrifying word. Driven by a mixture of hope and anguish, Cat slips back into South America on a desperate search for the daughter he cannot bring himself to believe is dead. Aided by an Australian ex-convict, a beautiful television journalist, and a man known to him only as "Jim", Cat follows a trail of blood and graft, white powder and white slavery, and discovers in himself an unsuspected capacity for ruthlessness and cunning, and-even more surprising-a rekindled capacity for love.

388 pages. 4.4 stars after 108 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Small Town Sinners by * Melissa Walker - $2.99*

Lacey Anne Byer is a perennial good girl and lifelong member of the House of Enlightenment, the Evangelical church in her small town. With her driver's license in hand and the chance to try out for a lead role in Hell House, her church's annual haunted house of sin, Lacey's junior year is looking promising. But when a cute new stranger comes to town, something begins to stir inside her. Ty Davis doesn't know the sweet, shy Lacey Anne Byer everyone else does. With Ty, Lacey could reinvent herself. As her feelings for Ty make Lacey test her boundaries, events surrounding Hell House make her question her religion. Melissa Walker has crafted the perfect balance of engrossing, thought-provoking topics and relatable, likable characters. Set against the backdrop of extreme religion, Small Town Sinners is foremost a universal story of first love and finding yourself, and it will stay with readers long after the last page.

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Breakfast of Champions (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Breakfast of Champions (1973) provides frantic, scattershot satire and a collage of Vonnegut's obsessions. His recurring cast of characters and American landscape was perhaps the most controversial of his canon; it was felt by many at the time to be a disappointing successor to Slaughterhouse-Five, which had made Vonnegut's literary reputation. The core of the novel is Kilgore Trout, a familiar character very deliberately modeled on the science fiction writer Theodore Sturgeon (1918-1985), a fact which Vonnegut conceded frequently in interviews and which was based upon his own occasional relationship with Sturgeon. Here Kilgore Trout is an itinerant wandering from one science fiction convention to another; he intersects with the protagonist, Dwayne Hoover (one of Vonnegut's typically boosterish, lost and stupid mid-American characters) and their intersection is the excuse for the evocation of many others, familiar and unfamiliar, dredged from Vonnegut's gallery. The central issue is concerned with intersecting and apposite views of reality, and much of the narrative is filtered through Trout who is neither certifiably insane nor a visionary writer but can pass for either depending upon Dwayne Hoover's (and Vonnegut's) view of the situation. America, when this novel was published, was in the throes of Nixon, Watergate and the unraveling of our intervention in Vietnam; the nation was beginning to fragment ideologically and geographically, and Vonnegut sought to cram all of this dysfunction (and a goofy, desperate kind of hope, the irrational comfort given through the genre of science fiction) into a sprawling narrative whose sense, if any, is situational, not conceptual. Reviews were polarized; the novel was celebrated for its bizarre aspects, became the basis of a Bruce Willis movie adaptation whose reviews were not nearly so polarized. (Most critics hated it.)

This novel in its freewheeling and deliberately fragmented sequentiality may be the quintessential Vonnegut novel, not necessarily his best, but the work which most truly embodies the range of his talent, cartooned alienation and despair.

"We are healthy only to the extent that our ideas are humane." So reads the tombstone of downtrodden writer Kilgore Trout, but we have no doubt who's really talking: his alter ego Kurt Vonnegut. Health versus sickness, humanity versus inhumanity--both sets of ideas bounce through this challenging and funny book. As with the rest of Vonnegut's pure fantasy, it lacks the shimmering, fact-fueled rage that illuminates Slaughterhouse-Five. At the same time, that makes this book perhaps more enjoyable to read. Breakfast of Champions is a slippery, lucid, bleakly humorous jaunt through (sick' inhumane') America circa 1973, with Vonnegut acting as our Virgil-like companion. The book follows its main character, auto-dealing solid-citizen Dwayne Hoover, down into madness, a condition brought on by the work of the aforementioned Kilgore Trout. As Dwayne cracks, then crumbles, Breakfast of Champions coolly shows the effects his dementia has on the web of characters surrounding him. It's not much of a plot, but it's enough for Vonnegut to air unique opinions on America, sex, war, love, and all of his other pet topics--you know, the only ones that really count.

322 pages. 4.3 stars after 339 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* My Pup by * Margaret O'Hair - $1.99*

It's puppy love! Follow a new pup and his owner as they frolic throughout the neighborhood, playing ball, taking walks, doing tricks, and snuggling. Tammie Lyon's illustrations rendered in gouache and colored pencil add lively appeal to this endearing story of a little girl and her new dog.

34 pages. 10 stars after 10 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series, romance, sci fi, and a fun book for young readers!


*Kindle Daily Deal* OThe Lincoln Lawyer: A Novel (A Lincoln Lawyer Novel) by * Michael Connelly - $2.99*

This #1 bestselling legal thriller from Michael Connelly is a stunning display of novelistic mastery - as human, as gripping, and as whiplash-surprising as any novel yet from the writer _Publishers Weekly_ has called "today's Dostoevsky of crime literature."

Mickey Haller is a Lincoln Lawyer, a criminal defense attorney who operates out of the backseat of his Lincoln Town Car, traveling between the far-flung courthouses of Los Angeles to defend clients of every kind. Bikers, con artists, drunk drivers, drug dealers - they're all on Mickey Haller's client list. For him, the law is rarely about guilt or innocence, it's about negotiation and manipulation. Sometimes it's even about justice.

A Beverly Hills playboy arrested for attacking a woman he picked up in a bar chooses Haller to defend him, and Mickey has his first high-paying client in years. It is a defense attorney's dream, what they call a franchise case. And as the evidence stacks up, Haller comes to believe this may be the easiest case of his career. Then someone close to him is murdered and Haller discovers that his search for innocence has brought him face-to-face with evil as pure as a flame. To escape without being burned, he must deploy every tactic, feint, and instinct in his arsenal - this time to save his own life.

528 pages. 4.5 stars after 679 reviews. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.

The other Lincoln Lawyer books are also $2.99 today only, and if you buy any of the books, the companion audiobook is available, today only, for $4.99.
  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Confession (Crimson Romance) by * Erin McCauley - $0.99*

A confession turns successful handbag designer Aimee Morrison's world upside down and lands her on the doorstep of Emily Sinclair, the woman who could possibly be her birth mother. In a case of mistaken identity, Aimee impulsively accepts a job as Emily's personal assistant. To complicate matters, Aimee falls in love with Marcus Lee, a sexy, moody, damaged man who is highly suspicious of her. Marcus Lee has spent most of his life on the Sinclair estate, having lived there with his mother as a child, and returning after college to pursue his dream of becoming a writer and assume the role of estate caretaker. Growing up with the memory of his father's betrayal, and his mother's emotional isolation, he's learned to trust no one. Watching woman after woman claim to be Emily's long-lost daughter in an effort to be her sole heir, he also believes everyone has a hidden agenda. Upon meeting Aimee, he is surprised by his strong physical attraction to her, and even as he begins to fall in love, he knows she's keeping secrets. Tangled in her own deceptions, will Aimee lose everything she loves once the truth is revealed' Sensuality Level: Sensual Debut author Erin McCauley resides in the Pacific Northwest with her Knight in Shining Armor, her dedicated puppy Maxx, and her three children, writing deeply moving love stories that will have you believing in happily ever after.

260 pages. 5.0 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Into the Black: Odyssey One [Remastered Edition] by * Evan Currie - $1.99*

This edition of Odyssey One has been completely edited and remastered to correct the typos and content issues that reviewers commented on in the original edition. Beyond the confines of our small world, far from the glow of our star, lies a galaxy and universe much larger and more varied than anyone on Earth can possibly imagine. For the new NAC spacecraft Odyssey and her crew, the unimaginable facets of this untouched world are about to become reality. The Odyssey's maiden voyage is an epic adventure destined to make history. Captain Eric Weston and his crew, pushing past the boundaries of security, encounter horrors, wonders, monsters, and people, all of which will test their resolve, challenge their abilities, and put in sharp relief what is necessary to be a hero. A first-rate military science fiction epic that combines old-school space opera and modern storytelling, Into the Black: Odyssey One is a riveting, exhilarating adventure with vivid details, rich mythology, and relentless pacing that will leave you breathlessly awaiting book two.

587 pages. 4.0 stars after 529 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Cool Dog, School Dog by * Deborah Heiligman - $0.99*

Tinka is a cool dog, a school dog, a breaking all the rules dog.A hall dog, a ball dog, a crash-into-the-wall dog. Join Tinka, a dandy, sandy Golden Retriever, as she unexpectedly visits her owner at school and helps his class learn to read. Bright illustrations rendered in acrylic paint add to the excitement in this playful back-to-school story about a boy and his "loves-to-hear-a-book" dog. The author and illustrator of Cool Dog, School Dog have donated this book to the Worldreader program

32 pages. 4.3 stars after 30 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a contemporary romance, a new take on the Arthurian legend and three books in the Charlotte series of kid's books.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Yiddish Policemen's Union (P.S.) by * Michael Chabon - $1.99*

For sixty years Jewish refugees and their descendants have prospered in the Federal District of Sitka, a "temporary" safe haven created in the wake of the Holocaust and the shocking 1948 collapse of the fledgling state of Israel. The Jews of the Sitka District have created their own little world in the Alaskan panhandle, a vibrant and complex frontier city that moves to the music of Yiddish. But now the District is set to revert to Alaskan control, and their dream is coming to an end. Homicide detective Meyer Landsman of the District Police has enough problems without worrying about the upcoming Reversion. His life is a shambles, his marriage a wreck, his career a disaster. And in the cheap hotel where Landsman has washed up, someone has just committed a murder-right under his nose. When he begins to investigate the killing of his neighbor, a former chess prodigy, word comes down from on high that the case is to be dropped immediately, and Landsman finds himself contending with all the powerful forces of faith, obsession, evil, and salvation that are his heritage. At once a gripping whodunit, a love story, and an exploration of the mysteries of exile and redemption, _The Yiddish Policemen's Union_ is a novel only Michael Chabon could have written.

464 pages. 3.6 stars after 48 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* California Wine (Crimson Romance) by * Casey Dawes - $0.99*

Single mother Elizabeth Ladina is done with men. From her father on down, all they want to do is control her life. Deciding to take her life into her own hands, she ends her five-year relationship and goes to Italy to visit Liguria, her family's original home and rediscover the thrill of being on her own. A visit to an upscale skin care boutique in Italy inspires her. Dreaming she could create an upscale lotion line that is splashed across the pages of the best glossy fashion magazines, she's eager to get home to California and make her vision into reality. Italian Marcos Gamari has one goal in life - to create the world's finest wine from the best vineyards in the world. His vineyards in Italy and France are producing prime wines that are already garnering awards and he has no time or desire for romance in his life. Emotional entanglements only lead to pain. His ex-wife had proved that. Still, when he sees the pretty American eating alone in a hotel dining room in Liguria, he's compelled to strike up a conversation, which leads to dinner and Elizabeth's invitation to see the vineyards of the Santa Cruz Mountains near her home in California. She claims they are equal, and cheaper, than anything he'll find in Napa, his original destination. Sparks fly when they meet again in Costanoa. Elizabeth and Marcos are determined to maintain their single-track focus on their businesses. But can they keep romance out of their lives forever' Sensuality Level: Sensual

224 pages. 4.6 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Child of the Northern Spring (Guinevere Trilogy) by * Persia Woolley - $1.99*

The story of a queen who deserves to become a legend - a startlingly original tale of Arthur & Guinevere Often portrayed as spoiled, in Persia Woolley's hands Guinevere comes alive as a high-spirited, passionate woman. When she is chosen by Arthur to be his wife, Guinevere's independence wars with her family loyalty. As the wedding approaches and hints of rebellion abound, she learns that the old gods are in revolt against the new Christian church, and that scattered kingdoms are stirring from their uneasy peace. This is Arthurian epic at its best, filled with romance, adventure, authentic historical detail, and a landscape alive with the mystery of Britain in the Dark Ages. "This is truly original. As a re-creation of the legend in a version closer to the realities, it's far better than anything else I've read." -Geoffrey Ashe, author of The Discovery of King Arthur
"This richly detailed novel is romantic, its characters are vivdly drawn, and Woolley's clear styles flows as smoothly as her unfolding story." -Morgan Llywelyn, author of Lion of Ireland and The Horse Goddess.

557 pages. 4.2 stars after 86 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Charlotte in Paris by * Joan MacPhail Knight - $*

It's 1892. Charlotte and her family have lived abroad in the famous artist colony in Giverny, France, for a year, when an exciting invitation arrives. The celebrated impressionist Mary Cassatt is having an exhibition in Paris. While in Paris, Charlotte dines at a cafe on the Champs-Elysees, watches a marionette show in the Tuileries gardens and celebrates her birthday at the Eiffel Tower. Illustrated with stunning museum reproductions of works by artists such as Monet, Degas, Cassatt, Renoir and Rodin as well as lovely watercolor collages, this sequel to _Charlotte in Giverny_ also includes biographical sketches of the featured painters. Charlotte's charming scrapbook will leave fans of the first book, art lovers, Francophiles and readers of all ages shouting, "Vive Charlotte!"

52 pages. stars after reviews. 

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Empty Chair: A Novel (Lincoln Rhyme Novels) by * Jeffery Deaver - $0.99*

Lincoln Rhyme is back...

From the bestselling author of The Bone Collector and The Devil's Teardrop comes this spine-chilling new thriller that pits renowned criminalist Lincoln Rhyme against the ultimate opponent -- Amelia Sachs, his own brilliant protégée.

A quadriplegic since a beam crushed his spinal cord years ago, Rhyme is desperate to improve his condition and goes to the University of North Carolina Medical Center for high-risk experimental surgery. But he and Sachs have hardly settled in when the local authorities come calling. In a twenty-four-hour period, the sleepy Southern outpost of Tanner's Corner has seen a local teen murdered and two young women abducted. And Rhyme and Sachs are the best chance to find the girls alive.

The prime suspect is a strange teenaged truant known as the Insect Boy, so nicknamed for his disturbing obsession with bugs. Rhyme agrees to find the boy while awaiting his operation. Rhyme's unsurpassed analytical skills and stellar forensic experience, combined with Sachs's exceptional detective legwork, soon snare the perp. But even Rhyme can't anticipate that Sachs will disagree with his crime analysis and that her vehemence will put her in the swampland, harboring the very suspect whom Rhyme considers a ruthless killer. So ensues Rhyme's greatest challenge -- facing the criminalist whom he has taught everything he knows in a battle of wits, forensics, and intuition. And in this adversary, Rhyme also faces his best friend and soul mate.

With the intricate forensic detail, breathtaking speed, and masterful plot twists that are signature Deaver, The Empty Chair is page-turning suspense of the highest order, destined to continue Jeffery Deaver's bestselling track record and thrill his legions of fans worldwide.

It's not easy being NYPD detective Lincoln Rhyme, the world's foremost criminalist. First of all, he's a quadriplegic. Secondly, he's forever being second-guessed and mother-henned by his ex-model-turned-cop protégé, Amelia Sachs, and his personal aide, Thom. And thirdly, it seems that he can't motor his wheelchair around a corner without bumping into one crazed psycho-killer after another. In The Empty Chair, Jeffery Deaver's third Rhyme outing--after 1997's The Bone Collector and 1998's The Coffin Dancer--Rhyme travels to North Carolina to undergo an experimental surgical procedure and is, a jot too coincidentally, met at the door by a local sheriff, the cousin of an NYPD colleague, bearing one murder, two kidnappings, and a timely plea for help. It seems that 16-year-old Garrett Hanlon, a bug-obsessed orphan known locally as the Insect Boy, has kidnapped and probably raped two women, and bludgeoned to death a would-be hero who tried to stop one of the abductions. Rhyme sets up shop, Amelia leads the local constabulary (easily recognized by their out-of-joint noses) into the field, and, after some Holmesian brain work and a good deal of exciting cat-and-mousing, the duo leads the cops to their prey. And just as you're idly wondering why the case is coming to an end in the middle of the book, Amelia breaks the boy out of jail and goes on the lam. Equally convinced of the boy's guilt and the danger he poses to Amelia, Rhyme has no choice but to aid the police in apprehending the woman he loves--no easy task, as she's the one human being who truly knows the methods of Lincoln Rhyme. Rhyme's specialty combines the minute scientific analysis of physical evidence gathered from crime scenes and his arcane knowledge of, it would seem, every organic and inorganic substance on earth. Deaver combines engaging narration, believable characters, and his trademark ability to repeatedly pull the rug out from under the reader's feet. Lincoln Rhyme's back all right, and the smart money's betting that his run has just begun. --Michael Hudson

512 pages. 4.1 stars after 233 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Daniel's Desire (Crimson Romance) by * Callie Hutton - $0.99*

When Confederate soldier Lt. Daniel McCoy makes his escape from a Union prison toward the end of the Civil War, his only thought is to get as far away from enemy territory as possible. But he doesn't count on saving young widow Rosemarie Wilson's life. Rosemarie has no use for Rebels soldiers, having lost everything, including her husband, the last time they came to her home. However, Daniel has not only saved her life, but is sticking around to help with the farm and her three children until she recovers. With Union soldiers searching for him, every day Daniel remains puts him in danger. Or is the beautiful widow who has captured his heart the greater risk' Sensuality Level: Behind Closed Doors

105 pages. 4.6 stars after 10 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Heart of Iron by * Bec McMaster - $1.99*

"Deftly blends elements of Steampunk and vampire romance with brilliantly successful results...darkly atmospheric and delectably sexy."-_Booklist_ Starred Review for _Kiss of Steel_

In the mist-shrouded streets of London's dreaded Whitechapel district, werewolves, vampires, and a clockwork army are one step away from battle...

No One to Trust

Dangerous. Unpredictable. That's how people know the hulking Will Carver. And those who don't like pretty words just call him The Beat. No matter how hard Will works to suppress his werewulfen side, certain things drive him beyond all control. And saucy Miss Lena Todd tops the list. Lena makes the perfect spy against the ruling Echelon blue bloods. No one suspects that under the appearance of flirtatious debutante lies a heart of iron. Not even the ruthless Will Carver, the one man she can't wrap around her finger and the one man whose kiss she can never forget. He's supposed to be protecting her, but he might just be her biggest threat yet...

448 pages. 4.4 stars after 37 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Stolen Away by * Alyxandra Harvey - $1.99*

When a cute guy dressed like a Victorian pirate kneels in front of Eloise the day after her seventeenth birthday, she knows that something strange is going on-and that's before he vows to be her champion and mentions her flaky aunt, Antonia, who's gone incommunicado once again. But this appearance isn't a coincidence, and when Eloise is attacked and pushed into an alternate world called Faery, she becomes embroiled in the underground politics of this world. Her captor is Lord Strahan, the ruler of Faery who is desperately clinging to his throne and will do anything to keep it. The only one who can break his power is his wife, Eloise's aunt Antonia-and Eloise has become his bargaining chip. Now Eloise must find a way to save her aunt from Lord Strahan, and she'll need the help of her best friends Jo and Devin, along with the other Fae captives of Strahan's hall, including his son, Eldric. With a whole world of Faeries out to get her, Eloise must stop Strahan both worlds are thrust into complete chaos.

288 pages. 3.5 stars after 42 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a historical romance, a paranormal fantasy and a book for young readers.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Trinity Game by * Sean Chercover - $1.99*

2013 International Thriller Award Nominee

Daniel Byrne is an investigator for the Vatican's secretive Office of the Devil's Advocate-the department that scrutinizes miracle claims. Over ten years and 721 cases, not one miracle he tested has proved true. But case #722 is different; Daniel's estranged uncle, a crooked TV evangelist, has started speaking in tongues-and accurately predicting the future. Daniel knows Reverend Tim Trinity is a con man. Could Trinity also be something more? The evangelist himself is baffled by his newfound power-and the violent reaction it provokes. After years of scams, he suddenly has the ability to predict everything from natural disasters to sports scores. Now the mob wants him dead for ruining their gambling business, and the Vatican wants him debunked as a false messiah. On the run from assassins, Trinity flees with Daniel's help through the back roads of the Bible Belt to New Orleans, where Trinity plans to deliver a final prophecy so shattering his enemies will do anything to keep him silent.

429 pages. 3.9 stars after 453 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* To Whisper Her Name (Belle Meade Plantation Novel, A) by * Tamera Alexander - $1.99*

_USA Today_ Bestseller

Set at Nashville's historic Belle Meade Plantation, the most influential thoroughbred stud farm in America's history, _To Whisper Her Name_ weaves the struggles of real people of the post-war South with the journeys of a man and a woman scarred by betrayal.

Olivia Aberdeen, destitute widow of a man shot as a traitor to the South, is shunned by proper society and gratefully accepts an invitation from "Aunt" Elizabeth Harding, mistress of Belle Meade Plantation. Expecting to be the Harding's head housekeeper, Olivia is disillusioned when she learns the real reason Elizabeth's husband, Confederate General William Giles Harding, agreed to her coming. Not finding the safe haven she expects, Olivia is caught off guard by her feelings for Ridley Adam Cooper, a Southern man who seems anything but a Southern gentleman.

Branded a traitor by some, Ridley Cooper, a Southern son who chose to fight for the Union, is a man desperate to end the war still raging inside him. Determined to learn "the gift" that Belle Meade's head horse trainer and former slave, Bob Green, possesses, Ridley harbors secrets that threaten both their lives.

As Ridley seeks to make peace within himself for "betraying" the South he loved, Olivia is determined to never be betrayed again.

Join bestselling author Tamera Alexander as she welcomes readers to Belle Meade Plantation in Nashville, TN.

Simply visit Tamera's Author Central page to view videos filmed on location at Belle Meade Plantation.

481 pages. 4.8 stars after 213 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Fallen Blade: Act One of the Assassini (The Vampire Assassin Trilogy) by * Jon Courtenay Grimwood - $1.99*

Venice in the early fifteenth century is at the height of its power. In theory Duke Marco commands. But Marco is a simpleton so his aunt and uncle rule in his stead. Within the Serene Republic, their word is law, but for all their influence, Venice's fate still lies in other hands . . . Lady Giulietta is the Duke's cousin. She enjoys greater privilege than many can even dream of, but her status will demand a terrible price. Atilo Il Mauros is head of the Assassini, the shadow army that enforces Venice's will - both at home and abroad. Prince Leopold zum Bas Friedland is the bastard son of the German emperor and leader of the krieghund - the only force in Venice more feared than Atilo's assassins. And then there is Atilo's angel-faced apprentice. Only a boy, Tycho is already stronger and faster than any man has a right to be. He can see in the dark, but sunlight burns him. It is said that he drinks blood. Award-winning author Jon Courtenay Grimwood seamlessly blends history, politics and dark fantasy in a compelling vision of a Venice that might have been.

464 pages. 3.5 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

The other two books in the Assassins trilogy, $8.99 each, are shown below for your convenience.
 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* I Love the Rain by * Margaret Park Bridges - $0.99*

Molly hates rainy days. The gray sky, the soggy wait for the school bus, they seem to make everyone grumpy. Everyone except her friend Sophie, who shows Molly the magic she has been missing. The simple, poetic language in this lovely book takes readers on a journey from the girls' first tentative steps into the drizzle to a rain-drenched romp in a puddle. The lyrical text is perfectly matched by the joyful watercolor paintings, which capture not only the color and beauty of a rainy day, but the warm interactions of the girls' blossoming friendship. An exuberant homage to finding pleasure where it's unexpected, the power of imagination, and the joys of friendship, _I Love the Rain_ will have readers singing, "Sun, sun, go away!"

32 pages. 4.0 stars after 2 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals... 


*Kindle Daily Deal* One Last Thing Before I Go: A Novel by * Jonathan Tropper - $2.99*

The bestselling author of This Is Where I Leave You returns with a hilarious and heart-rending tale about one familiy's struggle to reconnect. "Mistakes have been made." Drew Silver has begun to accept that life isn't going to turn out as he expected. His fleeting fame as the drummer for a one-hit wonder rock band is nearly a decade behind him. His ex-wife is about to marry a terrific guy. And his Princeton-bound teenage daughter Casey has just confided in him that she's pregnant-because Silver is the one she cares least about letting down.

So when Silver learns that he requires emergency life-saving heart surgery, he makes the radical decision to refuse the operation, choosing instead to spend what time he has left to repair his relationship with Casey, become a better man, and live in the moment-even if that moment isn't going to last very long. As his exasperated family looks on, Silver grapples with the ultimate question of whether or not his own life is worth saving.

336 pages. 4.2 stars after 119 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Genius and the Muse by * Elizabeth Hunter - $1.99*

The first contemporary romance from the author of the best-selling Elemental Mysteries.

When Kate Mitchell decided to research the mysterious portrait in the student gallery, she had no idea how her life would change. She thought she knew what she wanted in life. She had a great boyfriend, a promising career, and a clear path.

How could one simple portrait change all that?

A photograph. A sculpture. A painting. One clue leads to another, and Kate learns that pieces of the past might leave unexpected marks on her own future, too.

And how, exactly, did she end up in an irritable sculptor's studio?

One portrait may hold the answers, but learning its secrets will challenge everything Kate thought she knew about love, art, and life. A single picture can tell more than one story, and in the end, a young artist will discover that every real love story is a unique work of art.

From The Genius and the Muse... "Hello'" "Katie'" A deep voice, rough from sleep, answered her. She gaped, suddenly unsure of what she wanted to say. "Javi'" Of course it's Javi, you idiot. Kate heard him take a breath and exhale. "Yeah'" "Did I--did I wake you up'" There was a pause. "Yeah, I guess so. I--" He cleared his throat. It worked a little bit, but his voice was still a rough growl that sent a shiver down her spine. "I've been working for a few days." She heard him release another deep breath. "Hmmm, what time is it'" he murmured. Her heart rate picked up. She had woken him, and a picture of him lying bare-chested in bed leapt unbidden to her mind. She had only peeked at the intriguing tattoos that covered his thick muscles, but somehow in her mind's eye, she saw his richly decorated chest and arms laying against a white background as he spoke to her. "It's... uh, it's around eleven in the morning." She swallowed and willed the image away. "On Thursday. I was just going to leave a message for you. I figured you'd be working." She squirmed, still trying to erase the mental picture from her mind as he replied. "Well, you've got me now. What did you want'" "I--um, you know, just call me back when you get a cha--" "I'm awake now, Kate," he voice was clipped. "What do you need'" You. She almost said it before thinking. Wait, what?

225 pages. 4.4 stars after 78 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Deadeye Dick (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Rudy Waltz (aka "Deadeye Dick") is the lead in this latter day Vonnegut novel. Waltz, our protagonist, moves through the book trying to make sense of a life that is rife with disaster; there is a double murder, a fatal dose of radioactivity, a decapitation, the total annihilation of a city by nuclear holocaust and, believe it or not, more. Waltz, a diarist, becomes symbolic of a person living a fraught post-technological life in which frailty is as likely to be a person's undoing as any bomb. Waltz finally reaches the point of resignation; a realization and understanding that there are things that are just beyond our control and understanding that make all human motive, ambition, and circumstance absolutely irrelevant. Waltz's search for meaning leads him ultimately to a kind of resignation which ought not be confused with understanding of any kind, for it is not. It is simple resignation. It is this theme of Vonnegut's--the impossibility of trying to live meaningfully in a meaningless world--that is ultimately central to this novel. Rudy Waltz (like some of Vonnegut's other protagonists, Billy Pilgrim or Howard Campbell) is ultimately only a stand-in for Vonnegut himself who is really narrating for us as the lead witness and character here--the philosopher who is telling us why and what for.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

290 pages. 4.0 stars after 58 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Marble Queen by * Stephanie J. Blake - $1.99*

Freedom Jane McKenzie isn't good at following the rules. She doesn't like any of the things that girls are supposed to like. She's good at fishing, getting into trouble-and playing marbles. All she wants is to enter the marble competition at the Autumn Jubilee and show the boys in the neighborhood that she's the best player. If she can't be the Marble King, then she'll be the Marble Queen. First, Freedom has to convince her mother to let her enter. But there's a new baby on the way, Freedom's daddy is drinking too much, her little brother is a handful, and her mother is even more difficult than usual. Freedom learns that when it comes to love, friendship, and family, sometimes there are no rules. Set in 1959, The Marble Queen is a timeless story about growing up. The author of The Marble Queen has donated this book to the Worldreader program

187 pages. 4.5 stars after 90 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a bunch of thrillers, including James Bond, a romance, a fantasy and a kid's fantasy!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Flee (Chandler Series) by * J.A. Konrath - $1.99*

CODENAME: CHANDLER She's an elite spy, working for an agency so secret only three people know it exists. Trained by the best of the best, she has honed her body, her instincts, and her intellect to become the perfect weapon. FLEE Then her cover is explosively blown, and she becomes a walking bulls-eye, stalked by assassins who want the secrets she holds, and those who'd prefer she die before talking. Chandler now has twenty-four hours to thwart a kidnapping, stop a murderous psychopath, uncover the mystery of her past, retire five highly-trained contract killers, and save the world from nuclear annihilation, all while dodging 10,000 bullets and a tenacious cop named Jack Daniels. Buckle up. It's going to be one helluva ride.

About the Authors JA Konrath is the author of twenty-three novels, and is best known for the Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels thriller series. Ann Voss Peterson is the author of twenty-seven suspense novels, with more than 3 million copies in print. They previously collaborated on the thriller short stories Wild Night Is Calling, Babe on Board, and the short Chandler novel Exposed - a prequel to Flee.

253 pages. stars after reviews. 

There are 27 thrillers on sale today. Below are a few, and for the rest, see this link
  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Her Knight in Black Leather (Crimson Romance) by * JM Stewart - $0.99*

Cat Edwards has spent her life playing the wallflower in an effort to escape the repressive weight of her mother's tarnished name. Dragged to a bar by her best friend in an effort to forget a broken heart, the shy bookworm is determined to be someone else for the night, but quickly gets in over her head. She discovers chivalry isn't dead after all when a mysterious stranger comes to her rescue. He's wearing black leather and a mischievous smile that promises to be exactly what she needs. When his terminally ill father suffers a setback, Michael Brant returns to the town he swore ten years ago he'd never return to. He's come home this time determined to make peace with the past that haunts him, but being home brings up memories he doesn't want to remember anymore. His first night in town, he's captured by a damsel in distress. Cat's beauty is made all the more alluring when he realizes she has no idea who he is. He can't resist spending a single night in her arms. With her, he's only a man, disconnected from his family's name and the past that haunts him here. As the town erupts with the news of his return, Michael's dark past comes back to haunt him, putting Cat danger. Someone is threatening her life and the life of her family. Desperate to keep history from repeating itself, Michael offers her his family's name in order to keep her safe. When the lie spirals beyond their control, can they stop their hearts from becoming entangled as well' Sensuality Level: Sensual

156 pages. 4.7 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Seven Princes (Books of the Shaper) by * John R. Fultz - $1.99*

It is an Age of Legends. Under the watchful eye of the Giants, the kingdoms of Men rose to power. Now, the Giant-King has slain the last of the Serpents and ushered in an era of untold peace and prosperity. Where a fire-blackened desert once stood, golden cities flourish in verdant fields. It is an Age of Heroes. But the realms of Man face a new threat-- an ancient sorcerer slaughters the rightful King of Yaskatha before the unbelieving eyes of his son, young Prince D'zan. With the Giant-King lost to a mysterious doom, it seems that no one has the power to stop the coming storm. It is an Age of War. The fugitive Prince seeks allies across the realms of Men and Giants to liberate his father's stolen kingdom. Six foreign Princes are tied to his fate. Only one thing is certain: War is coming. SEVEN PRINCES. Some will seek glory. Some will seek vengeance. All will be legends.

529 pages. 3.6 stars after 20 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Finn Finnegan by * Darby Karchut - $1.99*

Finn (not bleedin Finnegan) MacCullen is eager to begin his apprenticeship. He soon discovers the ups and downs of hunting monsters in a suburban neighborhood under the demanding tutelage of the Knight, Gideon Lir. Both master and apprentice are descendents of the Tuatha De Danaan, a magical race of warriors from Ireland. Scattered long ago to the four corners of the world, the De Danaan wage a two thousand year old clandestine battle with their ancient enemy, the Amandn, a breed of goblin-like creatures.Now with the beasts concentrating their attacks on Finn, he and his master must race to locate the lost Spear of the Tuatha De Danaan, the only weapon that can destroy the Amandn, all the while hiding his true identity from his new friends, Rafe and Savannah, twins whose South African roots may hold a key to Finns survival. Armed with a bronze dagger, some ancient Celtic magic, and a hair-trigger temper, Finn is about to show his enemies the true meaning of fighting Irish.

200 pages. 4.5 stars after 17 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LOTS of Ian Fleming (James Bond) in the list of 27!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include book one of a cozy mystery series, a romance, a post-apocalyptic book from a series and a kid's book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dixie Divas by * Virginia Brown - $1.99*

The Divas are a martini-drinking crowd of aging belles in a historic Mississippi town filled with money and mansions. When the ex-husband of Diva Bitsy is found murdered, and Bitsy is accused, the Divas set out to solve the crime. Book one of acclaimed author Virginia Brown's cozy mystery series.

308 pages. 3.9 stars after 109 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Ex on the Beach by * Kim Law - $1.99*

She vowed to protect her heart&#8230; Andie Shayne believes in forever&#8230;for everyone else. She has an up-and-coming wedding planning business, and her own failed engagement, to prove it. Now, all Andie wants is to save the date for Seaglass Celebrations becoming a premier destination wedding resort. And making sure the wedding of the summer goes off without a hitch will get her there - despite the arrival of one unexpected guest. The sexy-as-sin best man&#8230;who's also the ex who broke Andie's heart. Mark Kavanaugh wants to make amends with Andie. He knows breaking off their engagement-at the altar!-was unforgivable. But he's a wiser man now, vowing to make peace with his past. But with desire reigniting on Turtle Island, Mark realizes he never stopped loving Andie. He wants her; and this time, he's determined to do it right. *Episode List* This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials *Episode 1:* Released on January 29, 2013. 27 pages. Andie Shayne, owner of Seaglass Celebrations, is getting ready to host the wedding of the summer. The high-profile nuptials could make her wedding planning company take off. But when Andie comes face to face with an unexpected guest, she's filled with anger, and desire, she thought she'd buried long ago.

418 pages. 4.2 stars after 186 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Amtrak Wars: Iron Master: The Talisman Prophecies Part 3 by * Patrick Tilley - $1.99*

With his heart and mind now torn between the conflicting worlds of Tracker and Mute, Steve embarks on his most dangerous mission yet: the rescue of Cadillac and Clearwater, now held captive by the Iron Masters in the lands by the Eastern Sea. Disguised as a Mute, he penetrates a society ruled by samurai warriors in search of his friends. He has promised to reunite them with Mr Snow but his masters in the Federation still expect him to complete his assignment and are closely monitoring every move he makes.

442 pages. 3.6 stars after 5 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

​
*Kindle Daily Deal* For the Love of My Pet by * Thelma The Guide Dog - $1.99*

Mo lives on the planet of Floopar, which doesn't have any pets or animals. Therefore Mo travels to the planet Earth to adopt pets and bring them back to his planet. He discovers through the process he doesn't know much about pets and needs to learn how to take care of them. He also sees that many pets are homeless. Mo decides to make it his mission to find homes for pets and learn everything he can so he can return to his planet with the knowledge of how to take care of the animals.

26 pages. 5.0 stars after 2 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a historical fiction thriller, a contemporary romance, a paranormal fantasy and a kid's book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Hawk Quest by * Robert Lyndon - $1.99*

The year is 1072. The Normans have captured England. The Turks have captured a Norman knight. And in order to free him, a soldier named Vallon must capture four rare hawks. On a heart-stopping journey to the far ends of the earth, braving Arctic seas, Viking warlords, and the blood-drenched battlefields, Vallon and his comrades must track down their quarry one by one in a relentless race against time. The scale is huge. The journey is incredible. The history is real. This is Hawk Quest.

659 pages. 4.3 stars after 52 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* In Rides Trouble: Black Knights Inc. by * Julie Ann Walker - $1.99*

"Deft characterization, skillful pacing, touches of humor, and red-hot love scenes rev up this highly recommended roller-coaster." -Publishers Weekly Starred Review

Rebel with a Cause

Becky "Rebel" Reichert never actually goes looking for trouble. It just has a tendency to find her. Like the day Frank Knight showed up at her door, wanting to use her motorcycle shop as a cover for his elite special ops team. But Becky prides herself on being able to hang with the big boys-she can weld, drive, and shoot just as well as any of them.

Man with a Mission

Munitions, missiles, and mayhem are Frank's way of life. The last thing the ex-SEAL wants is for one brash blonde to come within fifty feet of anything that goes boom. Yet it's just his rotten luck when she ends up in a hostage situation at sea. Come hell or high water, he will get her back-whether she says she needs him or not.

Praise for Hell on Wheels: "Edgy, alpha, and downright HOT, the Black Knights Inc. will steal your breath ... and your heart!" -CATHERINE MANN USA Today bestselling author

320 pages. 4.5 stars after 115 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dead Spots by * Melissa F. Olson - $1.99*

Scarlett Bernard knows about personal space: step within ten feet of her, and any supernatural spells or demonic forces are instantly defused-vampires and werewolves become human again, and witches can't get out so much as a "hocus pocus." This special skill makes her a null and very valuable to Los Angeles's three most powerful magical communities, who utilize her ability to scrub crime scenes clean of all traces of the paranormal to keep humanity, and the LAPD, in the dark. But one night Scarlett's late arrival to a grisly murder scene reveals her agenda and ends with LAPD's Jesse Cruz tracking her down to strike a deal: he'll keep quiet about the undead underworld if she helps solve the case. Their pact doesn't sit well with Dash, the city's chief bloodsucker, who fears his whole vampire empire is at stake. And when clues start to point to Scarlett, it'll take more than her unique powers to catch the real killer and clear her name.

293 pages. 4.3 stars after 178 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Squirrel World (Park Pals Adventures) by * Johanna Hurwitz - $1.99*

Award-winning author Johanna Hurwitz is back with a new addition to the charming Park Pals Adventures series. Squirrels Lexington (Lexi) and Lenox decide to visit the New York City streets they were named after. Lexi is worried about leaving Central Park, but Lenox is confident that their streets will be beautiful places, maybe even better than the park! When the two squirrels venture into the city, they soon realize that the human world is stranger and more dangerous than they'd ever imagined. This exciting Park Pals tale brings back the fun, adventure, and favorite furry characters that this award-winning series is known for.

140 pages. 1 stars after 5.0 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a biography, a contemporary romance, a fantasy and a paranormal/fantasy kid's book


*Kindle Daily Deal* Hillbilly Heart by * Billy Ray Cyrus - $1.99*

Billy Ray Cyrus is an award-winning country music legend whose "Achy Breaky Heart" propelled his debut album, "Some Gave All," to the top of the charts for a record-breaking seventeen weeks. He's also father of Miley Cyrus, one of Hollywood's most successful young stars, who grew up on stage and on screen, most famously as the lead on the Disney Channel's "Hannah Montana," where Billy Ray Cyrus played her father. But sometimes the truth is even better than fiction. Now, for the first time, fans can read about Cyrus's tenacious and inspiring struggle to find his own way to faith, family, and the power of music. Hillbilly Heart opens during Cyrus's turbulent childhood in Kentucky, where he sought refuge in music and sports after his parents' divorce. He was a troublemaker in training, known more for pulling pranks than for following in his preacher grandfather's much-vaunted footsteps. But when he heard a voice telling him to get a left-handed guitar and start a band, this rebel found his cause. Ten years later, after tirelessly working the club circuit and knocking on the closed doors of music executives from Nashville to Los Angeles, Cyrus finally made a stratospheric breakthrough, becoming a multi-platinum selling artist and taking his rock-and-roll twist on country music to the world's stage. Cyrus fans have always been able to piece together the details of his life through his lyrics-the ups and downs, adventures and disappointments-but Hillbilly Heart gives them a front row seat for his most candid performance ever.

292 pages. 4.5 stars after 145 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Hero Lies Within by * Patrice Wilton - $1.99*

A returning war hero and the woman who once loved him are brought together again - but will they be able to heal the wounds of their past? Kari Winslow is a Palm Beach news reporter, fighting not only to keep her job, but take over the nightly anchor spot. Her boss has axed her special runaway series, and wants "feel good stories" instead. She has only two weeks to come up with something big, or the special series will be taken over by the new anchorman who seems determined to ruin her career. Jake Harrington has returned from two tours in Iraq, and this wounded warrior is searching for peace - and a family friend who's gone missing. He turns to his former love Kari for help. Though Jake hurt Kari badly once before, she agrees to help him under one condition: he must provide her with "feel good stories" about the everyday heroes he served with. But his memory is sketchy at best, and the only stories he remembers are the ones she doesn't want to hear. Fate, it seems, has brought them back together - but can Kari ever forget Jakes' bitter betrayal, and will he forgive hers when to save her career she must betray his trust&#8230;?

336 pages. 4.1 stars after 53 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* A Kingdom Besieged: Book One of the Chaoswar Saga by * Raymond E. Feist - $1.99*
"Feist has the universe firmly under his control." -_Contra Costa Times_ "Feist has a natural talent for keeping the reader turning pages." -_Chicago-Sun Times_ Midkemia's fifth and final Riftwar-the devastating Chaoswar-explodes in the opening volume of Raymond E. Feist's spectacular new epic fantasy trilogy of magic, conflict, and world-shattering peril. _A Kingdom Besieged_ is a breathtaking adventure that brings back Pug-first introduced in Feist's classic debut novel, _Magician_, and now Midkemia's most powerful sorcerer-who faces a major magical cataclysm that forces him to question everything he's ever held as true and dear&#8230;including the loyalty of his beloved son Magnus. The Chaoswar promises to be the crowning achievement in the three decades-long career of a _New York Times _bestselling master fantasist who rules the sword and sorcery universe along with Terry Goodkind, George R. R. Martin, and Terry Brooks.

400 pages. 3.8 stars after 89 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Seems: The Lost Train of Thought by * John Hulme - $1.99*

Becker Drane's coolest job in The World-as a Fixer in The Seems-is in jeopardy. So when a trainload of Thought goes missing, Becker reluctantly agrees to join a veteran team of Fixers on a mission in The Middle of Nowhere. Turns out getting the train back on track is just a temporary Fix, and Becker's real mission just might end his Fixing days forever. This third book takes readers deeper into The Seems than ever before. It's a nail-biting thrill ride at every turn.

299 pages. 4.7 stars after 3 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a pair of thrillers at $1.99, a western romance for $0.99, Kurt Vonnegut and a middle-grade mystery starring Emily Dickinson!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Hush: A Novel by * Kate White - $1.99*

"Dark, sexy, and smart... A stunningly good read." - Linda Fairstein, author of _Hell Gate_ 
"Utterly compelling . . . A classic page turner." - Karin Slaughter, author of _Undone_

In this exciting thriller by Kate White, Cosmopolitan editor-in-chief and _New York Times_ bestselling author of the Bailey Weggins mystery series (_If Looks Could Kill, A Body to Die For, 'Til Death Do Us Part, Over Her Dead Body, Lethally Blond_), a mother of two goes from ordinary New Yorker to victim and detective overnight. Readers of Laura Lippman and Iris Johansen are sure to find many page-turning thrills in Kate White's _Hush_.

356 pages. 3.7 stars after 43 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.

Another stand-alone thriller by Kate White is on sale for $1.99:
​
*Daily Romance Deal* Wild Horses (Crimson Romance) by * D'Ann Lindun - $0.99*

Her family ranch outside of Payson, Arizona, is the last place Castaña Castillo thought she'd ever see again. But when her mustang activist brother goes missing, Castaña returns home to lead the search. Years of bad blood between local law enforcement and the Castillo men lead Castaña to believe the local cops won't put out much effort to locate her brother. Especially since they think he murdered two federal wildlife agents. Disgraced FBI agent Jake Breton needs to bring in Martin Castillo to redeem himself and resurrect his career. Falling in love with someone related to the suspect is the last thing he can afford to do. The last time he followed his heart, and not his head, it nearly cost him his life. Danger, adventure, and death push Jake and Castaña together. Will they learn to trust each other and leave their pasts behind? Sensuality Level: Sensual D'Ann Lindun draws inspiration from the area where she lives, Western Colorado; her husband of twenty-nine years; and their daughter, Brandi. Composites of their small farm, herd of horses, five Australian shepherds, three ducks, and cats of every shape and color often show up in her stories!

196 pages. 4.5 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Fates Worse Than Death: An Autobiographical Collage (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Kurt Vonnegut presents in Fates Worse than Deatha veritable cornucopia of Vonnegut's thought on what could best be summed up as perhaps "anti-theology", a manifesto for atheism that details Vonnegut's drift from conventional religion, even a tract evidencing belief in the divine held within each individual self; the Deity within each individual person present in a universe that otherwise lacks any real order. Vonnegut was never a real optimist and with just cause: he had an incredibly difficult life (he had been a prisoner of war from which he drew the title for his book Slaughterhouse-Five) and suffered from failing health, which only showed him his own mortality even more than he already knew it. Still, most readers find that in the body of Vonnegut's work there is still a glimmer of desperate hope. Vonnegut's continued search for meaning surely counts for a great deal as he balances hope and despair. Scholars and fans can read about Vonnegut's experiences during World War II and the after-effect he felt it had on him. His religious (or anti-religious) ramblings and notations are interesting and, by turns, funny and perceptive. The humor may be dark, but that does not make it any the less funny.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

240 pages. 4.5 stars after 22 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Nobody's Secret by * Michaela MacColl - $1.99*

One day, fifteen-year-old Emily Dickinson meets a mysterious, handsome young man. Surprisingly, he doesn't seem to know who she or her family is. And even more surprisingly, he playfully refuses to divulge his name. Emily enjoys her secret flirtation with Mr. "Nobody" until he turns up dead in her family's pond. She's stricken with guilt. Only Emily can discover who this enigmatic stranger was before he's condemned to be buried in an anonymous grave. Her investigation takes her deep into town secrets, blossoming romance, and deadly danger. Exquisitely written and meticulously researched, this novel celebrates Emily Dickinson's intellect and spunk in a page-turner of a book that will excite fans of mystery, romance, and poetry alike.

249 pages. 4.5 stars after 4 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Native Son (Perennial Classics) by * Richard Wright - $1.99*

Right from the start, Bigger Thomas had been headed for jail. It could have been for assault or petty larceny; by chance, it was for murder and rape. _Native Son_ tells the story of this young black man caught in a downward spiral after he kills a young white woman in a brief moment of panic. Set in Chicago in the 1930s, Wright's powerful novel is an unsparing reflection on the poverty and feelings of hopelessness experienced by people in inner cities across the country and of what it means to be black in America.

Bigger Thomas is doomed, trapped in a downward spiral that will lead to arrest, prison, or death, driven by despair, frustration, poverty, and incomprehension. As a young black man in the Chicago of the '30s, he has no way out of the walls of poverty and racism that surround him, and after he murders a young white woman in a moment of panic, these walls begin to close in. There is no help for him--not from his hapless family; not from liberal do-gooders or from his well-meaning yet naive friend Jan; certainly not from the police, prosecutors, or judges. Bigger is debased, aggressive, dangerous, and a violent criminal. As such, he has no claim upon our compassion or sympathy. And yet... A more compelling story than Native Son has not been written in the 20th century by an American writer. That is not to say that Richard Wright created a novel free of flaws, but that he wrote the first novel that successfully told the most painful and unvarnished truth about American social and class relations. As Irving Howe asserted in 1963, "The day Native Son appeared, American culture was changed forever. It made impossible a repetition of the old lies [and] brought out into the open, as no one ever had before, the hatred, fear and violence that have crippled and may yet destroy our culture." Other books had focused on the experience of growing up black in America--including Wright's own highly successful Uncle Tom's Children, a collection of five stories that focused on the victimization of blacks who transgressed the code of racial segregation. But they suffered from what he saw as a kind of lyrical idealism, setting up sympathetic black characters in oppressive situations and evoking the reader's pity. In Native Son, Wright was aiming at something more. In Bigger, he created a character so damaged by racism and poverty, with dreams so perverted, and with human sensibilities so eroded, that he has no claim on the reader's compassion:

"I didn't want to kill," Bigger shouted. "But what I killed for, I am! It must've been pretty deep in me to make me kill! I must have felt it awful hard to murder.... What I killed for must've been good!" Bigger's voice was full of frenzied anguish. "It must have been good! When a man kills, it's for something... I didn't know I was really alive in this world until I felt things hard enough to kill for 'em. It's the truth..."

Wright's genius was that, in preventing us from feeling pity for Bigger, he forced us to confront the hopelessness, misery, and injustice of the society that gave birth to him. --Andrew Himes

544 pages. 4.3 stars after 237 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Nadia Knows Best by * Jill Mansell - $1.99*

The bigger the mistake, the more tempting it is ...

When Nadia Kinsella meets Jay Tiernan, she's tempted. Of course she is. Stranded together while a snowstorm rages outside ... who would ever know' But Nadia's already been together with Laurie for years-they're practically childhood sweethearts. Okay, so maybe she doesn't get to see much of him these days , but she can' t betray him. Besides , when you belong to a family like the Kinsellas-glamorous grandmother Miriam, feckless mother Leonie, stop-at-nothing sister Clare-well, someone has to exercise a bit of self-control , don't they? I mean , you wouldn' t want to do something that you might later regret...

Praise for _New York Times_ and _USA Today_ bestselling author Jill Mansell:

"Each and every facet of this wonderful story comes together to offer readers a tremendous look at friendship, hope, romance, and second chances. An unforgettable, entertaining novel!"-_RT Book Reviews_, 4 Stars

"Bestselling Brit Mansell delivers a romantic and lighthearted story about a woman's struggle to overcome grief-and the quirky people who help her along the way."-_Publishers Weekly_

478 pages. 4.0 stars after 43 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Theft of Swords (Riyria Revelations) by *KB's own Michael J. Sullivan - $2.99*

***#1 AMAZON BEST SELLER: Fantasy, Epic Fantasy, Historical Fantasy, & Men's Adventure***

They killed the king. They pinned it on two men. They chose poorly. There's no ancient evil to defeat or orphan destined for greatness, just unlikely heroes and classic adventure. Royce Melborn, a skilled thief, and his mercenary partner, Hadrian Blackwater, are running for their lives when they're framed for the death of the king. Trapped in a conspiracy that goes beyond the overthrow of a tiny kingdom, their only hope is unraveling an ancient mystery before it's too late. When author Michael J. Sullivan self-published the first books of his Riyria Revelations, they rapidly became ebook bestsellers. Now, Orbit is pleased to present the complete series for the first time in bookstores everywhere.

BOOKS IN THE RIYRIA REVELATIONS 
_Theft of Swords_ (contains: The Crown Conspiracy & Avempartha)
_Rise of Empire_ (contains: Nyphron Rising & The Emerald Storm)
_Heir of Novron_ (contains: Wintertide & Percepliquis)

BOOKS IN THE RIYRIA CHRONICLES
_The Crown Tower_ (coming Aug 2013)
_The Rose and the Thorn_ (coming Sep 2013)

694 pages. 4.5 stars after 297 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

For your convenience, the next to books in the Riyria Revalations are shown below:
 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* When Thunder Comes by * J. Patrick Lewis - $1.99*

In moving verse, Children's Poet Laureate J. Patrick Lewis gives new voice to seventeen heroes of civil rights. Exquisitely illustrated by five extraordinary artists, this commanding collection of poems invites the reader to hear in each verse the thunder that lies in every voice, no matter how small. Featuring civil rights luminaries Coretta Scott King, Harvey Milk, Mohandas Gandhi, Nelson Mandela, Sylvia Mendez, Aung San Suu Kyi, Mamie Carthan Till, Helen Zia, Josh Gibson, Dennis James Banks, Mitsuye Endo, Ellison Onizuka, Jackie Robinson, Muhammad Yunus, James Chaney, Andrew Goodman, and Michael Schwerner.

44 pages. 5.0 stars after 3 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery-thriller, a romantic fantasy, an epic fantasy, and a children's book about being different.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The One I Left Behind by * Jennifer McMahon - $1.99*

The summer of 1985 changes Reggie's life. An awkward thirteen-year-old, she finds herself mixed up with the school outcasts. That same summer, a serial killer called Neptune begins kidnapping women. He leaves their severed hands on the police department steps and, five days later, displays their bodies around town. Just when Reggie needs her mother, Vera, the most, Vera's hand is found on the steps. But after five days, there's no body and Neptune disappears. Now, twenty-five years later, Reggie is a successful architect who has left her hometown and the horrific memories of that summer behind. But when she gets a call revealing that her mother has been found alive, Reggie must confront the ghosts of her past and find Neptune before he kills again.

The product page has an interview with the author.

432 pages. 4.1 stars after 144 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Faerie by * Delle Jacobs - $0.99*

Like her mother before her, Leonie of Bosewood carries Faerie blood in her veins, a secret she harbors to protect her own life. For although the people of eleventh-century England believe in magic, their ignorance and fear have made being different a very dangerous prospect. Caught between the human and Faerie worlds, yet belonging in neither, Leonie must guard her heart&#8230;no matter how strong the temptations. As the king's emissary, Philippe le Peregrine has watched Leonie mature from gangly girl to alluring woman. With each encounter, his attraction grows, but he knows a match between them can never be. For Philippe hides his own secret, one that has condemned him to a life of lonely celibacy for fear of harming the woman he loves. But when powerful forces prompt them to unite against a sorcerer intent on conquering the world, Leonie and Philippe realize that only together are they strong enough to combat the evil threatening to engulf them.

365 pages. 4.1 stars after 160 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Mongoliad: Book One (The Foreworld Saga) by * Greg Bear - $0.99*

With bonus material! This Kindle edition features extra content only found in the Collector's Edition of The Mongoliad: Book One, including an illustrated character glossary, a Foreworld map, and Sinner, a prequel to the Mongoliad series. The first novel to be released in The Foreworld Saga, The Mongoliad: Book One, is an epic-within-an-epic, taking place in 13th century. In it, a small band of warriors and mystics raise their swords to save Europe from a bloodthirsty Mongol invasion. Inspired by their leader (an elder of an order of warrior monks), they embark on a perilous journey and uncover the history of hidden knowledge and conflict among powerful secret societies that had been shaping world events for millennia. But the saga reaches the modern world via a circuitous route. In the late 19th century, Sir Richard F. Burton, an expert on exotic languages and historical swordsmanship, is approached by a mysterious group of English martial arts aficionados about translating a collection of long-lost manuscripts. Burton dies before his work is finished, and his efforts were thought lost until recently rediscovered by a team of amateur archaeologists in the ruins of a mansion in Trieste, Italy. From this collection of arcana, the incredible tale of The Mongoliad was recreated. Full of high adventure, unforgettable characters, and unflinching battle scenes, The Mongoliad ignites a dangerous quest where willpower and blades are tested and the scope of world-building is redefined. A note on this edition: The Mongoliad began as a social media experiment, combining serial story-telling with a unique level of interaction between authors and audience during the creative process. Since its original iteration, The Mongoliad has been restructured, edited, and rewritten under the supervision of its authors to create a more cohesive reading experience and will be published as a trilogy of novels. This edition is the definitive edition and is the authors' preferred text.

There is an interview with the author on the product page.

502 pages. 3.6 stars after 143 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

The other two books in the trilogy are also $0.99 each, today only. Pick up the trilogy for under $3!
 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* What If Your Best Friend Were Blue? by * Vera Kochan - $1.99*

What if your best friend were blue? What if your doctor were yellow? Would it change things? A child imagines what the world would be like if people in his community each had a different skin color. Child-friendly acrylic illustrations and a strong read-aloud text gently teach colors while showing that it's what's on the inside that counts.

27 pages. 3.8 stars after 39 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Canada by * Richard Ford - $2.99*

The only writer ever to win both the Pulitzer Prize and Pen/Faulkner Award for a single novel (_Independence Day_) Richard Ford follows the completion of his acclaimed Bascombe trilogy with _Canada_. After a five-year hiatus, an undisputed American master delivers a haunting and elemental novel about the cataclysm that undoes one teenage boy's family, and the stark and unforgiving landscape in which he attempts to find grace. A powerful and unforgettable tale of the violence lurking at the heart of the world, Richard Ford's _Canada _will resonate long and loud for readers of stark and sweeping novels of American life, from the novels of Cheever and Carver to the works of Philip Roth, Charles Frazier, Richard Russo, and Jonathan Franzen.

433 pages. 306 stars after 417 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* For the Love of Jazz (Crimson Romance) by * Elke Feuer - $0.99*

Restoration architect Josie Fagan takes on a project with lawyer and senator's son, Patrick Pullman. It's the perfect match. She needs his endorsement to save her business and he wants to restore his ancestral Chicago home. Love wasn't part of her plan. Neither was being asked to stay at his home, haunted by ghosts, or discovering she has a claim to his home - which she adores. When she finds out his family may be responsible for her aunt's disappearance fifty years ago, it's a race to unearth the truth before she loses not only her business and her heart, but also her life. Patrick can't deny his attraction to Josie and is willing to take a chance on love since his broken engagement a year earlier. Things become complicated when he learns of their family connection and her claim to the home he loves. He doesn't believe in ghosts, or that his family is involved in her aunt's disappearance, so insists they work together. But, when he starts seeing his uncle's ghost, and threats are made on her life, he's forced to confront the possibility his family could be responsible. Sensuality Level: Behind Closed Doors

276 pages. 4.5 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Year of the Jackpot (The Galaxy Project) by * Robert Heinlein - $0.99*

This novelette appeared in the March 1952 issue of GALAXY and is the only work which Heinlein wrote specifically for Horace Gold, the editor of GALAXY magazine. (Heinlein's novel THE PUPPET MASTERS had been serialized in the September through November 1951 issues of GALAXY but Gold had merely acquired serial rights to a contract novel which had been written for Scribner's.) Heinlein never again appeared in Gold's GALAXY. This novelette, set in a near-future only subtly different from the McCarthyite and politically menacing present deals with social deterioration, cultural breakdown in a careful, documentary style which becomes terrifying. His romantically-linked leads are emotionally affecting but never sentimentalized, the background of chaos in which they enact their tragic, drowning love, is sparingly but furiously painted. Heinlein's 1952 is clearly the apotheosis of those "Crazy Years" which he had noted in his famous chronological Future History, published a decade earlier in ASTOUNDING SCIENCE FICTION as a precis of his intended career. Perhaps no story of this period limns its political and cultural dysfunction as accurately as this novelette. Overshadowed by Heinlein's juveniles and his famous later novels, THE YEAR OF THE JACKPOT may be the purest version of his portfolio and his most memorable work of less than novel length. It is one of his most exemplary stories and perhaps his best. ABOUT THE AUTHOR Robert A. Heinlein (1907-198 was the first great science fiction writer of the so-called "Modern" (post-Campbellian) period and still perhaps the best. His first story, "Life-Line" was published in the August 1939 issue of ASTOUNDING, within three years with novels and novelettes such as SIXTH COLUMN, BLOWUPS HAPPEN, UNIVERSE, THE ROADS MUST ROLL, METHUSALEH'S CHILDREN he had become the most dominant writer in the history of science fiction; this was a position he did not relinquish for the rest of his life nor has it yet been relinquished. A list of his novels is virtually a pocket history of science fiction--THE MOON IS A HARSH MISTRESS, STARSHIP TROOPERS, STRANGER IN A STRANGE LAND, DOUBLE STAR, I WILL FEAR NO EVIL--and all of them remain in print and controversial to this moment. He won the Hugo for Best Novel four times, was three time Guest of Honor at the World Science Fiction Convention and was the first Grand Master of the Science Fiction Writers of America. His history and that of modern science fiction cannot in any way be disentangled. ABOUT THE SERIES Horace Gold led GALAXY magazine from its first issue dated October 1950 to science fiction's most admired, widely circulated and influential magazine throughout its initial decade. Its legendary importance came from publication of full length novels, novellas and novelettes. GALAXY published nearly every giant in the science fiction field. The Galaxy Project is a selection of the best of GALAXY with new forewords by some of today's best science fiction writers. The initial selections in alphabetical order include work by Ray Bradbury, Frederic Brown, Lester del Rey, Robert A. Heinlein, Damon Knight, C. M. Kornbluth, Walter M. Miller, Jr., Frederik Pohl, Robert Scheckley, Robert Silverberg, William Tenn (Phillip Klass) and Kurt Vonnegut with new Forewords by Paul di Filippo, David Drake, John Lutz, Barry Malzberg and Robert Silverberg. The Galaxy Project is committed to publishing new work in the spirit GALAXY magazine and its founding editor Horace Gold.

49 pages. 4.4 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Timekeeper's Moon by * Joni Sensel - $2.99*

When Ariel Farwalker hears the moon talking to her, she thinks she must be going crazy. Then she discovers an ancient map, and learns that the moon is part of a mysterious summons that's calling her on a new journey. With her surly guardian Scarl by her side, Ariel sets out on an adventure that leads her to new friends-the beautiful Flame-Mage Sienna and the mute boy Nace, who captures Ariel's heart. As the four travel on, strange things start to happen-fragments of Ariel's past appear in the present, so that it seems that time itself is coming undone. At the end of the journey, Ariel will learn where her journey began, and have a chance to save her life as she knows it.

347 pages. 4.5 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a comedy, a romantic western, a sci-fi classic, and a touching non-fiction book about service dogs.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Infinite Jest by * David Foster Wallace - $1.99*

A gargantuan, mind-altering comedy about the Pursuit of Happiness in America set in an addicts' halfway house and a tennis academy, and featuring the most endearingly screwed-up family to come along in recent fiction, Infinite Jest explores essential questions about what entertainment is and why it has come to so dominate our lives; about how our desire for entertainment affects our need to connect with other people; and about what the pleasures we choose say about who we are. Equal parts philosophical quest and screwball comedy, Infinite Jest bends every rule of fiction without sacrificing for a moment its own entertainment value. It is an exuberant, uniquely American exploration of the passions that make us human - and one of those rare books that renew the idea of what a novel can do.

In a sprawling, wild, super-hyped magnum opus, David Foster Wallace fulfills the promise of his precocious novel The Broom of the System. Equal parts philosophical quest and screwball comedy, Infinite Jest bends every rule of fiction, features a huge cast and multilevel narrative, and questions essential elements of American culture - our entertainments, our addictions, our relationships, our pleasures, our abilities to define ourselves.

1092 pages. 3.9 stars after 575 reviews. 


*Daily Romance Deal* Threads West: An American Saga by * Reid Lance Rosenthal - $1.99*

The July 2013 reprint of the #1 bestselling Threads West--multiple award winning first book and namesake of the sweeping Threads West, An American Saga multi-era series compared by reviewers and authors to Lonesome Dove, Centennial, Louie L'Amour ("with steam") and called by some "The Gone With The Wind of the West" The tale bursts with the adventure, romance and promise of historical America and the West wrapped in a silver bolo of the American spirit.

You will recognize the characters who live in these pages. They are your friends, neighbors, your co-workers, and your family. They are you. They are us.

This is not only their story. It is our story.

It is Threads West, An American Saga.

The epic saga of Threads West begins in 1854 with the first of five, richly textured, complex generations of unforgettable, multicultural characters. The separate lives of these driven men and independent woman are drawn to a common destiny that beckons seductively from the wild and remote flanks of the American West. Swept into the dangerous currents of the far-distant frontier by the mysterious rivers of fate, the power of the land and the American spirit, their journeys are turbulent quests intertwined with romance and adversity, passions and pathos, despair and triumph.

Fifteen hundred miles to the west of St. Louis lies the lawless untamed spine of the continent, the Rocky Mountains. Their energy draws this vanguard of generations to love and struggle in the beautifully vibrant but unforgiving landscape of the West. The personal conflicts inherent to these brave, passion-filled characters are exacerbated by a nation in transition, the budding enmity between North and South, the broken treaties with Native Americans and the accelerating melting pot of diverse cultures that marks this magical moment in American history.

240 pages. 4.3 stars after 68 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Songs of Distant Earth (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

More than two thousand years in the future, a small human colony thrives on the ocean paradise of Thalassa-sent there centuries ago to continue the human race before the Earth's destruction. Thalassa's resources are vast-and the human colony has lived a bucolic life there. But their existence is threatened when the spaceship Magellan arrives on their world-carrying one million refugees from Earth, fleeing the dying planet. Reputed to be Arthur C. Clarke's favorite novel, Songs of Distant Earth addresses several fascinating scientific questions unresolved in their time-including the question of why so few neutrinos from the sun have been measured on Earth. In addition, Clarke presents an inventive depiction of the use of vacuum energy to power spacecraft-and the technical logistics of space travel near the speed of light.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

256 pages. 4.3 stars after 134 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* What the Dog Said by * Randi Reisfeld - $2.99*

Ever since her police officer father was killed a few months ago, Grace Abernathy hasn't wanted to do much of anything. She's pulled away from her friends, her grades are plummeting . . . it's a problem. The last thing Grace wants is to be dragged into her older sister Regan's plan to train a shelter dog as a service dog. But Grace has no idea how involved she'll get-especially when a mangy mutt named Rex starts talking to her. Has Grace gone off the deep end' Or might this dog be something really special-an angel' A spirit' Either way, he is exactly the therapy that Grace needs.

256 pages. 5.0 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a police procedural set in Venice, a western romance, a dystopian thriller and a fantasy, both starring a 17-year old heroine.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Death at La Fenice: A Commissario Brunetti Mystery by * Donna Leon - $1.99*

_Death at La Fenice_ is the first novel in Donna Leon's internationally best-selling Commissario Guido Brunetti series. During intermission at the famed La Fenice opera house in Venice, a notoriously difficult conductor is poisoned, and suspects abound. Brunetti, a native Venetian, sets out to unravel the mystery behind the high-profile murder. To do so, he he calls on his knowledge of Venice, its culture, and its dirty politics. Revenge, corruption, and even Italian cuisine play a role. The novel that started it all, Death at La Fenice is an entrancing mystery, rich in atmosphere.

Few detective writers create so vivid, inclusive and convincing a narrative as Donna Leon, the expatriate American with the Venetian heart. . . . One of the most exquisite and subtle detective series ever." -_The Washington Post_

292 pages. 4.3 stars after 152 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Shot Through the Heart (Crimson Romance) by * D'Ann Lindun - $0.99*

When Laramie Porter's sister-in-law Julie is beaten so badly by her husband she miscarries her baby, Laramie takes her home from the hospital. But just a few minutes after the women arrive home, Julie's husband, who also happens to be a drug addict and the local police sheriff, shows up at the house on a murderous rampage. He kills Julie and attempts to murder Laramie. When he doesn't succeed, he hauls them into the mountains and throws them off a cliff. Julie's body lands in a pond, but Laramie hits a ledge, where she perches, terrified. Derrick Garrison is in the mountains moving his cattle when his dog finds Julie's body in the pond. Creeped out, Derrick at first doesn't believe his ears when he hears a girl crying for help. But he finds Laramie and pulls her to safety. Before she can tell him anything, a lightning strike starts a forest fire and they flee to a hidden valley. Fleeing a drug hazed killer, the fire, and a gun-toting old lady bent on collecting a reward, Laramie and Derrick do their best to evade all three . . . and fall in love along the way. Sensuality Level: Sensual

162 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* PODs by * Michelle Pickett - $1.99*

Seventeen-year-old Eva is a chosen one. Chosen to live, while others meet a swift and painful death from an incurable virus so lethal, a person is dead within days of symptoms emerging. In the POD system, a series of underground habitats built by the government, she waits with the other chosen for the deadly virus to claim those above. Separated from family and friends, its in the PODs she meets David. And while true love might not conquer all, its a balm for the broken soul.After a year, scientists believe the population has died, and without living hosts, so has the virus. That's the theory, anyway. But when the PODs are opened, survivors find the surface holds a vicious secret. The virus mutated, infecting those left top-side and creating... monsters.Eva and David hide from the infected in the abandoned PODs. Together they try to build a life--a new beginning. But the infected follow and are relentless in their attacks. Leaving Eva and David to fight for survival, and pray for a cure.

288 pages. 4.1 stars after 30 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Curse: Touch of Eternity (The Curse series) by * Emily Bold - $1.99*

A centuries-old curse, a mysterious amulet, and a young love reignite a vendetta that had died down long ago&#8230; When seventeen-year-old Samantha goes on a school-exchange trip to Scotland, she takes with her an old pendant that she found amongst her grandmother's belongings. As soon as she arrives at her host family's home, she is drawn into the country's tales and myths. Then she meets the dangerously attractive Payton -a mysterious Highlander who soon conquers Sam's heart. Caught up in her feelings, she doesn't realize how much danger she's in. Payton's past holds a dark secret. A secret that has bound together both their families' fates for hundreds of years and is now also endangering Sam's life.

318 pages. 4.5 stars after 47 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, romantic suspense, dystopian steampunk and a fantasy for middle-grade.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Once a Spy: A Novel by * Keith Thomson - $1.99*

Drummond Clark was once a spy of legendary proportions.

Now Alzheimer's disease has taken its toll and he's just a confused old man who's wandered away from home, waiting for his son to fetch him.

When Charlie Clark takes a break from his latest losing streak at the track to bring Drummond back to his Brooklyn home, they find it blown sky high-and then bullets start flying in every direction.

At first, Charlie thinks his Russian "creditors" are employing aggressive collection tactics.

But once Drummond effortlessly hot-wires a car as their escape vehicle, Charlie begins to suspect there's much more to his father than meets the eye.

He soon discovers that Drummond's unremarkable career as an appliance salesman was actually a clever cover for an elaborate plan to sell would-be terrorists faulty nuclear detonators.

Drummond's intricate knowledge of the "device" is extremely dangerous information to have rattling around in an Alzheimer's-addled brain.

The CIA wants to "contain" him--and so do some other shady characters who send Charlie and Drummond on a wild chase that gives "father and son quality time" a whole new meaning. With Once a Spy, Keith Thomson makes his debut on the thriller stage with energy, wit, and style to spare.

From the Hardcover edition.

James Bamford Reviews Once a Spy

James Bamford is the bestselling author of The Shadow Factory: The NSA From 9/11 To The Eavesdropping On America, Body Of Secrets: Anatomy Of The Ultra-Secret National Security Agency, and other books on intelligence. Read his guest review of Once a Spy:

In the National Security Agency's cipher-locked Tordella Supercomputer Building, hard drives are capable of storing upwards of a petabyte of data, equal to about 20 million four-drawer filing cabinets of top secret paper. When the time comes to destroy that information, the drive is first put in a $44,000 degausser that completely erases the magnetic memory. Then, for good measure, the drive is inserted into a $7,000 "Physical Hard Drive Destroyer" where it is bent, broken, and smashed. Although expensive, the entire operation can be accomplished in less than a minute.

Across the Potomac River at CIA headquarters, however, getting rid of information presents a far more difficult problem; the most sensitive data is stored not in hard drives, but in human brains. So what happens when one of those brains, belonging to a top agency spy, comes down with Alzheimer's? That is the problem the agency is having with Drummond Clark in Keith Thomson's enjoyable spy novel, Once a Spy. Uncertain of what the former spy may do, the agency's only way to ensure the security of the information in Drummond's mind is to put him through their own version of the NSA's Physical Hard Drive Destroyer: bend, break, and smash him.

Caught in the middle is Drummond's gambling-addicted son, Charlie, who has always known his father not as a stealthy CIA officer, but as a down-beat, work-a-day appliance salesman. He slowly starts to see his father in a different light, however, after someone blows up his Brooklyn apartment and Drummond begins engaging in some unique tradecraft, not common to appliance tradesmen. Soon, it's not just the CIA that wants to put Drummond and Charlie in the shredder, but others, leading to an elaborate father-son escape with many false turns, unexpected detours, and the possibility of a very dead end. Once a Spy is a wild ride. --James Bamford

336 pages. 3.9 stars after 97 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Beg for Mercy by * Jami Alden - $0.99*

He lurks in the shadows, waiting and watching . . . And once he has you, all you can do is. . . BEG FOR MERCY Megan Flynn thought she was falling in love. Cole Williams wasn't just handsome and passionate, he was one of the good guys. Or so she thought, until he arrested her brother-the only family she has left-for a murder she knows he couldn't have possibly committed. Now, with her heart broken and her brother's life hanging in the balance, Megan will risk everything to prove his innocence. Even if that means throwing herself into the path of a sadistic killer with a hauntingly familiar MO.

Seattle Detective Cole Williams had given up on making Megan see reason where her brother is concerned. But when she insinuates herself into the most shockingly brutal case Cole has ever worked, he can't stand idly by. Plunged into a secret world where the city's elite indulge their darkest desires, Cole will do whatever it takes to bring down a madman who has made Megan his most coveted prey.

439 pages. 4.5 stars after 46 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Stormdancer (The Lotus War) by * Jay Kristoff - $2.99*

The first in an epic new fantasy series, introducing an unforgettable new heroine and a stunningly original dystopian steampunk world with a flavor of feudal Japan. A DYING LAND

The Shima Imperium verges on the brink of environmental collapse; an island nation once rich in tradition and myth, now decimated by clockwork industrialization and the machine-worshipers of the Lotus Guild. The skies are red as blood, the land is choked with toxic pollution, and the great spirit animals that once roamed its wilds have departed forever.

AN IMPOSSIBLE QUEST

The hunters of Shima's imperial court are charged by their Shōgun to capture a thunder tiger - a legendary creature, half-eagle, half-tiger. But any fool knows the beasts have been extinct for more than a century, and the price of failing the Shōgun is death.

A HIDDEN GIFT

Yukiko is a child of the Fox clan, possessed of a talent that if discovered, would see her executed by the Lotus Guild. Accompanying her father on the Shōgun's hunt, she finds herself stranded: a young woman alone in Shima's last wilderness, with only a furious, crippled thunder tiger for company. Even though she can hear his thoughts, even though she saved his life, all she knows for certain is he'd rather see her dead than help her.

But together, the pair will form an indomitable friendship, and rise to challenge the might of an empire.

336 pages. 4.5 stars after 44 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Howl's Moving Castle (Howl's Castle) by * Diana Wynne Jones - $1.99*

Sophie has the great misfortune of being the eldest of three daughters, destined to fail miserably should she ever leave home to seek her fate. But when she unwittingly attracts the ire of the Witch of the Waste, Sophie finds herself under a horrid spell that transforms her into an old lady. Her only chance at breaking it lies in the ever-moving castle in the hills: the Wizard Howl's castle. To untangle the enchantment, Sophie must handle the heartless Howl, strike a bargain with a fire demon, and meet the Witch of the Waste head-on. Along the way, she discovers that there's far more to Howl-and herself-than first meets the eye.

448 pages. 4.7 stars after 470 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include 15 Sue Grafton alphabet mysteries, romance, a sci-fi/horror classic, and a paranormal mystery for teens.


*Kindle Daily Deal* "A" is for Alibi (The Kinsey Millhone Alphabet Mysteries) by * Sue Grafton - $1.99*

When Laurence Fife was murdered, few mourned his passing. A prominent divorce attorney with a reputation for single-minded ruthlessness on behalf of his clients, Fife was also rumored to be a dedicated philanderer. Plenty of people in the picturesque southern California town of Santa Teresa had a reason to want him dead. Including, thought the cops, his young and beautiful wife, Nikki. With motive, access, and opportunity, Nikki was their number-one suspect. The jury thought so, too. Eight years later and out on parole, Niki Fife hires Kinsey Millhone to find out who really killed her late husband. A trail that is eight years cold. A trail that reaches out to enfold a bitter, wealthy, and foul-mouthed old woman and a young boy, born deaf, whose memory cannot be trusted. A trail that leads to a lawyer defensively loyal to a dead partner--and disarmingly attractive to Millhone; to an ex-wife, brave, lucid, lovely--and still angry over Fife's betrayal of her; to a not-so-young secretary with too high a salary for too few skills--and too many debts left owing: The trail twists to include them all, with Millhone following every turn until it finally twists back on itself and she finds herself face-to-face with a killer cunning enough to get away with murder.

320 pages. 3.8 stars after 266 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.

Fourteen other Sue Grafton mysteries are also for sale today, at $1.99. You can find the rest here.


*Daily Romance Deal* Fool for Love: A Cupcake Lovers Novel (The Cupcake Lovers) by * Beth Ciotta - $2.99*

Fool for Love Beth Ciotta

SHE'S CRAVING A SWEET NEW LIFE&#8230; Call her a fool, but chef-in-training Chloe Madison wants to have her cake and eat it too. So when her boyfriend dumps her for some French tart, she decides to start over from scratch-with a new life and job in Sugar Creek, Vermont. What could be sweeter than cooking for an eccentric lady who's crazy for desserts? What could be more tempting than joining a club called the Cupcake Lovers' Just one thing: local business-hunk Devlin Monroe&#8230;

AND HE'S THE ICING ON THE CUPCAKE Although he's the grandson of Chloe's fun-loving boss, Devlin Monroe is all work and no play. Micro-managing the family business, he doesn't have time to indulge in life's sweetest pleasures-until he meets Chloe. How can he resist such a vibrant, beautiful woman who brings so much passion to the table' But when old grudges and secrets threaten to destroy the Cupcake Lovers, Devlin must decide if his feelings for Chloe are a recipe for disaster-or a sinfully delicious ever-after&#8230;

368 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Who Goes There? (RosettaBooks into Film) by * John W. Campbell - $1.99*

A remote scientific research expedition at the North Pole is invaded by a monstrous alien, reawakened after lying frozen for centuries after a crash-landing. The alien is intelligent, cunning and a shape-changer who can assume the form and personality of anything it destroys and soon it is among the men of the expedition, killing and replacing them, using its shape-changing ability to lull the scientists one by one into inattention and destruction. The transformed alien can seemingly pass every effort at detection and the expedition seems doomed... WHO GOES THERE?, according to the science fiction historian Sam Moskowitz (1920-1997), had an autobiographical impetus: Campbell's mother and aunt were identical twins and enjoyed the "game" of substituting for one another in his care as an infant and young child, confusing him again and again with false identity. It was this uncertainty, this susceptibility to masquerade and his terror at the game which, Moskowitz said, Campbell funneled into this last and greatest of his magazine pieces. (A short novel, THE MOON IS HELL, was published only in book form in the early 1950's.) Carefully and rigorously extrapolated in its portrait of the menaced expedition, the novelette is regarded as perhaps the greatest horror story to emerge form the field of science fiction. It was the basis for one of the great early science fiction films and its excellent remake decades later. Campbell had become the editor of ASTOUNDING five months before the early 1938 publication of the story. As editor of that magazine, he insisted upon rigorous scientific background, humanized characters and values and a standard of writing comparable to that in the leading consumer magazines of the time. In pursuit, Campbell found a generation of new writers - Isaac Asimov, Robert A. Heinlein, L. Sprague de Camp, A.E. Van Vogt, Henry Kuttner, Lester del Rey among them - who collectively (and individually!) produced an extraordinary body of work.

WHO GOES THERE? provided the basis of the 1951 cult horror film THE THING FROM ANOTHER WORLD and was remade into John Carpenter's The Thing (1982), also regarded as a classic science fiction film, who's prequel THE THING launched in 2011. The copyright of the novelette was, typically of the time, owned by Street & Smith Publications to whose magazine Campbell had sold all of the rights. Hawks paid Street & Smith $900 for all film rights, $500 of that was paid over "voluntarily" by Street & Smith to Campbell. "Don't you feel cheated'" Isaac Asimov said he asked Campbell at the time of the film's successful release. "No," Campbell said. "If it's a good film and it will get more people to read science fiction and take it seriously, then it's all a very good thing."

230 pages. 4.3 stars after 76 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Lunatic Detective by * Sharon Sala - $1.99*

As Tara and Flynn are closing in on Dee Dee Broyles' killer, a deadly new ghost begins to threaten them. It's just another day in Tara's lunatic life . . .All during the day at school, Tara kept picturing the moment when she and Nate would find DeeDee's grave. Even the classes she had with Flynn, who made everything fun, never seemed to end. By the time the last bell rang, she was fired up like a roman candle on the Fourth of July. She bolted from her seat, made a quick stop at her locker, and slipped out a side door instead of taking the front, knowing full well she was going to miss seeing Flynn. She didn't have time to delay or explain, and she had a feeling he wouldn't be all that thrilled in what she was doing. He was pretty cool about her psychic stuff, but digging for bodies fell way out of the realm of normal-even for her.

Sharon Sala is the bestselling author of romance, suspense and historical novels for adults, and now, of the popular Lunatic Life mysteries for young adults. She's hard at work on her next Lunatic Life novel.

164 pages. 4.6 stars after 9 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include an alternate history/thriller about the Kennedy assassination, a romance, a steampunk fantasy and a mystery!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Third Bullet: A Bob Lee Swagger Novel by * Stephen Hunter - $1.99*

Bob Lee Swagger is back in a thriller fifty years in the making . . .

It's not even a clue. It's a whisper, a trace, a ghost echo, drifting down through the decades via chance connections so fragile that they would disintegrate in the puff of a breath. But it's enough to get legendary former Marine sniper Bob Lee Swagger interested in the events of November 22, 1963, and the third bullet that so decisively ended the life of John F. Kennedy and set the stage for one of the most enduring controversies of our time.

Swagger begins his slow night stalk through a much-traveled landscape. But he's asking questions that few have asked before: Why did the third bullet explode? Why did Lee Harvey Oswald, about to become the most hunted man on earth, risk it all by returning to his rooming house to secure a pistol he easily could have brought with him? How could a conspiracy that went unpenetrated for fifty years have been thrown together in the two and a half days between the announcement of the president's route and the assassination itself?

As Bob investigates, another voice enters the narrative: knowing, ironic, almost familiar, that of a gifted, Yale-educated veteran of the CIA Plans Division. Hugh Meachum has secrets and the means and the will to keep them buried. When weighed against his own legacy, Swagger's life is an insignificant expense-but to blunt the threat, he'll first have to ambush the sniper.

As each man hunts the other across today's globe and through the thickets of history, The Third Bullet builds to an explosive climax that will finally prove what Bob Lee Swagger has always known: it's never too late for justice.

498 pages. 3.8 stars after 517 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Masquerade (Crimson Romance) by * Nicole Flockton - $0.99*

After being humiliated by her fiancee, Sophie Franklyn has decided that getting involved with work colleagues and men in general isn't for her. Now her focus is going to be on her career and her recent promotion. That is until at a New Year's Eve masquerade ball, she meets a man that tempts her to question her choices. Alex Scavoni is extremely dedicated to his job, so dedicated that his first marriage crumbled under the pressure of his dedication. Now he's happily single, with a new job he's excited to start. When he meets a masked Sophie at the ball, she fires desires in him he thought long dead. He spends a wonderful night with her, but wakes up alone. The next time the two meet, it's in the high pressure world of Emergency Room medicine where they must work side by side. While they deal with the stresses of the Emergency ward, they endeavor to keep their feelings for each other on a professional nature. When the desire that pushed them together that one night flares to life again, can they ignore them or will their one night together have consequences neither of them planned on? Sensuality Level: Sensual

161 pages. 4.6 stars after 27 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Iron Wyrm Affair (Bannon & Clare) by * Lilith Saintcrow - $1.99*

Emma Bannon, forensic sorceress in the service of the Empire, has a mission: to protect Archibald Clare, a failed, unregistered mentath. His skills of deduction are legendary, and her own sorcery is not inconsiderable. It doesn't help much that they barely tolerate each other, or that Bannon's Shield, Mikal, might just be a traitor himself. Or that the conspiracy killing registered mentaths and sorcerers alike will just as likely kill them as seduce them into treachery toward their Queen. In an alternate London where illogical magic has turned the Industrial Revolution on its head, Bannon and Clare now face hostility, treason, cannon fire, black sorcery, and the problem of reliably finding hansom cabs. The game is afoot..

324 pages. 3.8 stars after 62 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Night She Disappeared by * April Henry - $2.99*

Gabie drives a Mini Cooper. She also works part time as a delivery girl at Pete's Pizza. One night, Kayla-another delivery girl-goes missing. To her horror, Gabie learns that the supposed kidnapper had asked if the girl in the Mini Cooper was working that night. Gabie can't move beyond the fact that Kayla's fate was really meant for her, and she becomes obsessed with finding Kayla. She teams up with Drew, who also works at Pete's. Together, they set out to prove that Kayla isn't dead-and to find her before she is.

256 pages. 4.1 stars after 45 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

_The Third Bullet_ sounds good and it's available in the UK store, but at a whopping £10.99 (about US$16.50).  It's not on Prime Lending either. 

I think I'll put it on my wish list and hope the price drops a bit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> _The Third Bullet_ sounds good and it's available in the UK store, but at a whopping £10.99 (about US$16.50).  It's not on Prime Lending either.
> 
> I think I'll put it on my wish list and hope the price drops a bit.


Yep, looks good, I picked it up.... I also like the YA with the girl who drives a Mini Cooper. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a memoir, a romance, a fantasy and a classic kid's book. I had to pick up a copy of the Boxcar Children mystery.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Time of Gifts: On Foot to Constantinople: From the Hook of Holland to the Middle Danube (New York Review Books Classics) by * Patrick Leigh Fermor - $2.99*

At the age of eighteen, Patrick Leigh Fermor set off from the heart of London on an epic journey-to walk to Constantinople. A Time of Gifts is the rich account of his adventures as far as Hungary, after which Between the Woods and the Water continues the story to the Iron Gates that divide the Carpathian and Balkan mountains. Acclaimed for its sweep and intelligence, Leigh Fermor's book explores a remarkable moment in time. Hitler has just come to power but war is still ahead, as he walks through a Europe soon to be forever changed-through the Lowlands to Mitteleuropa, to Teutonic and Slav heartlands, through the baroque remains of the Holy Roman Empire; up the Rhine, and down to the Danube. At once a memoir of coming-of-age, an account of a journey, and a dazzling exposition of the English language, A Time of Gifts is also a portrait of a continent already showing ominous signs of the holocaust to come.

340 pages. 4.5 stars after 60 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Meant to Be (An Anchor Island Novel) by * Terri Osburn - $1.99*

Sometimes the next best thing is what you've been looking for all along&#8230; Beth Chandler has spent her whole life pleasing others. She went to law school to make her grandparents happy. She agreed to marry her workaholic boyfriend, Lucas, to make him happy. And, despite her fear of boats, she took a ferry to see Lucas's parents just to make them happy. While suffering through a panic attack on the ferry, Beth meets a tall, sexy stranger who talks her down from her fear-and makes her heart flutter in the process. Soon, she has a new reason to panic: her gorgeous, blue-eyed rescuer is Lucas's brother, Joe. But could she ever leave her fiancé for his own brother&#8230;even if Lucas is more focused on making partner than on making their relationship work&#8230;and even if Joe turns out to be everything she never knew she wanted' Filled with excitement and delight, Meant to Be is the story of a young woman torn between urban pressures and small-town pleasures.

348 pages. 4.7 stars after 71 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Oberon's Dreams (The Godlanders War) by *KB's own Aaron Pogue - $1.99*

Corin has never imagined something beyond his wildest dreams&#8230;mostly because he's confident enough in himself to see his wildest dreams come true. And for the last three years, his goal has been the riches of the lost city of Jezeeli. And after a long, arduous search, his journey has finally found its destination. The problem is, the dashing, quick-witted leader promised his men that they would be rewarded for those three lean years with unimaginable treasure, but the ancient ruins hold no gold or jewels-only stacks of strange books. Left to die in a fire set by his mutinous crew, Corin is mysteriously rescued and transported back in time to a city ruled by King Oberon. Stuck, only Oberon has the power to send Corin home. But the tyrant Ephitel-a brutal god whose name strikes fear even in Corin's time-has designs on Oberon's throne. Can Corin defeat the mighty Ephitel and change the course of history? With a supporting cast of mystical druids, a gentleman thief, and a banished courtier from the House of Violets, Oberon's Dreams is an action-packed, richly imagined adventure fantasy from the author of The Dragonprince trilogy.

291 pages. 3.9 stars after 36 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Surprise Island (The Boxcar Children Mysteries) by * Gertrude Chandler Warner - $1.99*

Part of the classic kid's series, The Boxcar Children Mysteries.

Summer vacation on an almost private island gives the Aldens a challenge.

194 pages. 4.5 stars after 35 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery set in Iceland, a World of Warcraft book and a coming-of-age tale.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Daybreak by * Viktor Arnar Ingolfsson - $1.99*

When the shotgun-blasted body of a goose hunter is discovered, the police believe they have a list of suspects who may have wanted the victim dead, from his young wife to the caretaker of his property. But then a second body, another hunter, is found with a similar fatal wound. And then a third. As the pattern emerges-all goose hunters, all shot at the break of dawn-Reykjavik policemen Gunnar and Birkir face the terrifying possibility that a serial killer is stalking the idyllic Icelandic countryside. Gunnar and Birkir set a trap for the one they call "the Gander," but it quickly becomes a wild goose chase as the murderer plays some tricks of his own. With the clock running out and the discovery of another body all but guaranteed, the cops must determine if there is a thread connecting the victims or if the killings are all part of a twisted game.

224 pages. 4.0 stars after 35 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Devlin's Light by * Mariah Stewart - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Mariah Stewart sweeps readers to the shores of Delaware Bay with this captivating romance full of intrigue, mystery, and desire.

Though India Devlin left her hometown to pursue a brilliant career as a criminal prosecutor, she has always loved historic Devlin's Light, visiting as often as her busy schedule permits. But when her brother is found murdered on the steps of the lighthouse -- the town's namesake -- she returns to uncover who killed Ry. When her brother's good friend, Nick Enright, offers to help in her investigation, India accepts -- after all, he's the one who found Ry that night, and heard his mysterious last words.

As the list of suspects begins to narrow, India and Nick find themselves undeniably drawn to each other -- a feeling India isn't sure she is ready to admit. Soon a wonderful new emotion is glowing at Devlin's Light -- a sweet, irresistible, very mutual attraction -- intensifying with each wave that crashes on the beach of the enchanting town by the bay....

India Devlin has always appreciated her family's legacy: the lighthouse and the Delaware beachfront property named after it. As an adult, India is far more dedicated to her job as a criminal prosecutor in a nearby big city than she is to her hometown ties. When her brother Ry is murdered without explanation at the lighthouse, India is compelled to return home seeking answers. In Devlin's Light she finds far more than the answers to the mystery concerning her brother's death; she finds an exciting and passionate new lover, Nick Enright; her brother's' newly orphaned daughter; and her own aging aunt. India is torn between family ties, responsibility, and desire. Instead of finding resolution, she finds herself confronted with new choices, and is surprised to find that by returning to her small-town roots she enlarges her world.

400 pages. 4.3 stars after 21 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* World of Warcraft: The Shattering: Prelude to Cataclysm by * Christie Golden - $1.99*

His eyes were open now, watching the path of the tiny flame. If you continue your path, little spark, you will cause great harm.I must burn! I must live!There are places where your glow and heat are welcome. Find them, do not destroy the dwellings or take the lives of my people!For a second, he seemed to wink out of existence but then blazed back with renewed vigor.Thrall knew what he had to do. He lifted his hand. Forgive me, Brother Flame. But I must protect my people from the harm you would cause them. I have requested, I have begged, now I warn.The spark seemed to spasm, and yet he continued on his lethal course.Thrall, grim-faced, clenched his hand hard. The spark flared defiantly, then dwindled, finally settling down to nothing more than the faintest of glowing embers. For now, he would no longer do anyone harm.The threat had ended, but Thrall was reeling. This was not the way of the shaman with the elements. It was a relationship of mutual respect, not of threats and control and, in the end, destruction. Oh, the Spirit of Fire could never be extinguished. It was far greater than anything any shaman, or even group of shaman, could ever attempt to do to him. He was eternal, as all the spirits of the elements were. But this part of him, this elemental manifestation, had been defiant, uncooperative. And he had not been alone. He was part of a disturbing trend of elements that were sullen and rebellious rather than cooperative. And in the end, Thrall had had to completely dominate him. Other shaman were now calling rain to soak the city in case there was another aberrant spark that persisted in its course of devastation.Thrall stood in the rain, letting it soak him, pour off his massive green shoulders, and drip down his arms. What in the name of the ancestors was happening?

New York Times bestselling and award-winning author Christie Golden has written thirty-five novels and several short stories in the fields of science fiction, fantasy and horror. Among her many projects are over a dozen Star Trek novels and several original fantasy novels. An avid player of World of Warcraft, she has written two manga short stories and several novels in that world (Lord of the Clans, Rise of the Horde, Arthas: Rise of the Lich King, and The Shattering: Prelude to Cataclysm) with more in the works. She has also written the StarCraft Dark Templar Trilogy, Firstborn, Shadow Hunters, and Twilight. Forthcoming is Devils' Due, a StarCraft II novel focusing on the unlikely friendship between Jim Raynor and Tychus Findlay. Golden is also currently writing three books in the major nine-book Star Wars series Fate of the Jedi, in collaboration with Aaron Allston and Troy Denning. Her first two books in that series, Omen and Allies, are on shelves now. Golden currently lives in Colorado.

***Thrall, wise shaman and the warchief of the Horde, has sensed a disturbing change . . . Long ago, Azeroth's destructive native elementals raged across the world until the benevolent titans imprisoned them within the Elemental Plane. Despite the titans' intervention, many elementals have ended up back on Azeroth. Over the ages, shaman like Thrall have communed with these spirits and, through patience and dedication, learned to soothe roaring infernos, bring rain to sun-scorched lands, and otherwise temper the elementals' ruinous influence on the world of Azeroth.Now Thrall has discovered that the elementals no longer heed the shaman's call. The link shared with these spirits has grown thin and frayed, as if Azeroth itself were under great duress. While Thrall seeks answers to what ails the confused elements, he also wrestles with the orcs' precarious future as his people face dwindling supplies and growing hostility with...

432 pages. 4.3 stars after 94 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Spoiled by * Heather Cocks - $1.99*

You say Spoiled like it's a bad thing.

Sixteen-year-old Molly Dix has just discovered that her biological father is Brick Berlin, world-famous movie star and red-carpet regular. Intrigued (and a little) terrified by her Hollywood lineage, Molly moves to Los Angeles and plunges headfirst into the deep of Beverly Hills celebrity life. Just as Molly thinks her life couldn't get any stranger, she meets Brooke Berlin, her gorgeous, spoiled half sister, who welcomes Molly to la-la land with a smothering dose "sisterly love"...but in this town, nothing is ever what it seems. Set against a world of Redbull-fuelled stylists, tiny tanned girls, popped-collar guys, and Blackberry-wielding publicists, Spoiled is a sparkling debut from the writers behind the viciously funny celebrity blog GoFugYourself.com.

376 pages. 4.2 stars after 50 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, one from a Pride & Prejudice sequel series, literary sci-fi fiction and Judy Blume!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Romanov Conspiracy: A Thriller by * Glenn Meade - $1.99*

Glenn Meade's electrifying latest novel combines the epic sweep and drama of a heroic quest, the passion and tragedy of Doctor Zhivago, and a majestic cast of characters that will stay with you long after the final pages have been turned. . . .

SOMETIMES MYSTERIES ARE NEVER SOLVED. SOMETIMES THERE ARE NO ANSWERS.

Dr. Laura Pavlov, an American forensic archaeologist, is about to unravel a mystery that promises to shed light on one of the 20th century's greatest enigmas.

A member of an international team digging on the outskirts of the present-day Russian city of Ekaterinburg, where the Romanov royal family was executed in July 1918, Pavlov discovers a body perfectly preserved in the permafrost of a disused mine shaft.

The remains offer dramatic new clues to the disappearance of the Romanovs, and in particular their famous daughter, Princess Anastasia, whose murder has always been in question. Pavlov's discovery sets her on an unlikely journey to Ireland, where a carefully hidden account of a years-old covert mission is about to change the accepted course of world history and hurl her back into the past-into a maelstrom of deceit, secrets, and lies.

Drawn from historical fact, The Romanov Conspiracy is a high-tension story of love and friendship tested by war, and a desperate battle between revenge and redemption, set against one of the most bloody and brutal revolutions in world history.

544 pages. 4.3 stars after 56 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $9.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Passions of Dr. Darcy by * Sharon Lathan - $1.99*

George Darcy is the second son of a wealthy landowner in Georgian Era England and, at 22, is considered to be a brilliant, rising star in England's field of medicine. Dr. Darcy refuses the easy, comfortable pathway and enlists as a physician with the British East India Company, embarking on a personal quest, where he strives to change the face of medicine while yearning to fill the void left within his soul at the death of his twin. His search for family, enduring love, and lost companionship is a quest not wholly realized until his return to England and Pemberley thirty years later. It is there that a new generation of family and friends will heal the physician, and to his greatest surprise, the true love of his life awaits.

434 pages. 4.7 stars after 31 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

This the 8th in the Pride and Prejudice series by this author. The series, shown below, starts immediately after the wedding of Darcy and Elizabeth. 
      ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Understories by * Tim Horvath - $1.99*

Profound . . . with more to say on the human condition than most full books. . . . A remarkable collection, with pitch-perfect leaps of imagination." Minneapolis Star Tribune Horvath doesn't just tell a story, he gives readers a window into the hearts, minds and souls of his characters." Concord Monitor What if there were a city that consisted only of restaurants' What if Paul Gauguin had gone to Greenland instead of Tahiti' What if there were a field called Umbrology, the study of shadows, where physicists and shadow puppeteers worked side by side' Full of speculative daring though firmly anchored in the tradition of realism, Tim Horvath's stories explore all of this and more blending the everyday and the wondrous to contend with age-old themes of loss, identity, imagination, and the search for human connection. Whether making offhand references to Mystery Science Theater, providing a new perspective on Heidegger's philosophy and forays into Nazism, or following the imaginary travels of a library book, Horvath's writing is as entertaining as it is thought provoking. Tim Horvath teaches creative writing at New Hampshire Institute of Art and Boston's Grub Street writing center. He has also worked part-time as a counselor in a psychiatric hospital, primarily with autistic children and adolescents. He lives in New Hampshire with his wife and daughter.

258 pages. 4.8 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Deenie by * Judy Blume - $1.99*

When Deenie finds out that she has scoliosis, she's scared. When she sees the brace for the first time, she wants to scream. But the words won't come out. And Deenie, beautiful Deenie, who everyone says should be a model, is stuck wearing a brace from her neck to her hips. For four years-or longer. She never worried about how she looked before-how will she ever face the hard times ahead'

164 pages. 4.3 stars after 125 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery set in Quebec, a Harlequin romance, an urban fantasy and a mystery for age 10 and up!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Bury Your Dead: A Chief Inspector Gamache Novel by * Louise Penny - $2.99*

It is Winter Carnival in Quebec City, bitterly cold and surpassingly beautiful. Chief Inspector Armand Gamache has come not to join the revels but to recover from an investigation gone hauntingly wrong. But violent death is inescapable, even in the apparent sanctuary of the Literary and Historical Society- where an obsessive historian's quest for the remains of the founder of Quebec, Samuel de Champlain, ends in murder. Could a secret buried with Champlain for nearly 400 years be so dreadful that someone would kill to protect it?

Although he is supposed to be on leave, Gamache cannot walk away from a crime that threatens to ignite long-smoldering tensions between the English and the French. Meanwhile, he is receiving disquieting letters from the village of Three Pines, where beloved Bistro owner Olivier was recently convicted of murder. "It doesn't make sense," Olivier's partner writes every day. "He didn't do it, you know." As past and present collide in this astonishing novel, Gamache must relive the terrible event of his own past before he can bury his dead.

400 pages. 4.5 stars after 264 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $11.99 if you purchase this book.

The above is the sixth book in the series. The first five are shown below for your convenience. The first in the series, _Still Life_ is also $2.99 today, and one review said to read the fifth _The Brutal Telling_ before the current KDD as the murder being solved carries forward from that book.
    ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Sweet Laurel Falls (Hqn) by * RaeAnne Thayne - $1.99*

Spring should bring renewal, but Maura McKnight-Parker cannot escape the past. Still reeling from the loss of one daughter, the former free spirit is thrown for a loop by the return of her older daughter, Sage, and the reappearance of her first love, Sage's father. Jackson Lange never knew his daughter-never even knew that he'd left the love of his life pregnant when he fled their small town-but he has never forgotten Maura. Now they are all back, but Sage has her own secret, one that will test the fragile bonds of a reunited family. Thrown together by circumstances and dedicated to those they love, Maura and Jackson must learn to move forward and let go of the mistakes of their past for the bright future that awaits them and their friends in Hope's Crossing.

379 pages. 4.7 stars after 33 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* No Peace for the Damned by * Megan Powell - $1.99*

Magnolia Kelch is no stranger to pain. Beautiful and powerful, she's spent her entire life at the mercy of her sadistic father and the rest of the Kelch clan, who have tortured her and tested the limits of her powers. After one particularly heinous night that leaves Magnolia nearly dead, she finally sees her chance for escape&#8230; But this first taste of freedom is short-lived when she collides with Thirteen, head of the Network-a secret organization dedicated to fighting supernatural criminals-who recruits her into the group. Even as she's coming to grips with this new life and the horrific memories that still haunt her, she's conflicted by her growing attraction to fellow team member Theo and the emergence of new, untested abilities. After months of grueling training, her loyalty to the team is tested when she learns her target is the Network's most wanted: the Kelch family. Revenge may course through her veins, but so does the blood of the Kelches. And opposing her family may cost her the thing she treasures most. After all, Magnolia is still a Kelch. And the Kelch are damned.
"Make way for an engaging new voice in urban fantasy! Megan Powell explores the dark and evil in her gripping debut. You won't be able to put this down, and the ending will leave you wanting more..." -Sandy Williams, author of _The Shadow Reader_

259 pages. 4.0 stars after 65 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* From the Mixed-Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler by * E.L. Konigsburg - $1.99*

When suburban Claudia Kincaid decides to run away, she knows she doesn't just want to run from somewhere, she wants to run to somewhere -- to a place that is comfortable, beautiful, and, preferably, elegant. She chooses the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City. Knowing that her younger brother Jamie has money and thus can help her with a serious cash-flow problem, she invites him along. 
Once settled into the museum, Claudia and Jamie find themselves caught up in the mystery of an angel statue that the museum purchased at auction for a bargain price of $225. The statue is possibly an early work of the Renaissance master, Michelangelo, and therefore worth millions. Is it' Or isn't it' Claudia is determined to find out. Her quest leads her to Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler, the remarkable old woman who sold the statue, and to some equally remarkable discoveries about herself.

After reading this book, I guarantee that you will never visit the Metropolitan Museum of Art (or any wonderful, old cavern of a museum) without sneaking into the bathrooms to look for Claudia and her brother Jamie. They're standing on the toilets, still, hiding until the museum closes and their adventure begins. Such is the impact of timeless novels . . . they never leave us. E. L. Konigsburg won the 1967 Newbery Medal for this tale of how Claudia and her brother run away to the museum in order to teach their parents a lesson. Little do they know that mystery awaits!

208 pages. 4.5 stars after 449 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.49 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a western, a romance, a post-apocalyptic novel and a teen thriller.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Raylan: A Novel by * Elmore Leonard - $1.99*

"Elmore Leonard can write circles around almost anybody active in the crime novel today." -_New York Times Book Review_ With more than forty novels to his credit and still going strong, the legendary Elmore Leonard has well earned the title, "America's greatest crime writer" (_Newsweek_). And U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens (_Pronto_, _Riding the Rap_, _Fire in the Hole_) is one of Leonard's most popular creations, thanks in part to the phenomenal success of the hit TV series "Justified." Leonard's _Raylan_ shines a spotlight once again on the dedicated, if somewhat trigger-happy lawman, this time in his familiar but not particularly cozy milieu of Harlan County, Kentucky, where the drug dealing Crowe brothers are branching out into the human body parts business. Suspenseful, darkly wry and riveting, and crackling with Leonard's trademark electric dialogue, _Raylan _is prime Grand Master Leonard as you have always loved him and always will.

288 pages. 3.8 stars after 227 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Sweet Gone South (Crimson Romance) by * Alicia Hunter Pace - $0.99*

Chocolatier Lanie Heaven has good friends, a booming business, and the adoration of the citizens of Merritt, Alabama. But she also has a secret. After the devastating breakup with her long time college boyfriend, she lost a baby and the hope of ever having a child - the thing she desires above all else. Though still grief-stricken eighteen months after the accident that killed his wife and best friend, Judge Luke Avery is lonely for the company of someone other than his three-year-old daughter, Emma. When Luke moves into the apartment above Lanie's candy shop, Lanie and Emma fall in love at first sight and Luke finds himself along for the ride. It's so easy for the three of them to slip into a life as sweet as the candy in Lanie's shop. But when Emma calls Lanie "Mommy," Luke realizes things have gone too far; he has to propose to Lanie or walk away. He isn't ready for marriage, but engaged isn't married. Lanie eagerly accepts but as the evidence stacks up, she must accept that Luke's love is not equal to her own. Can Luke find a way to slay his demons before the sweet life they have created goes completely south? Sensuality Level: Sensual

268 pages. 4.8 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Nightwings by * Robert Silverberg - $1.99*

Robert Silverberg's enduring classic about one man's journey to find salvation for a planet on the brink of destruction

"Roum is a city built on seven hills. They say it was a capital of man in one of the earlier cycles. I knew nothing of that, for my guild was Watching, not Remembering."

For a thousand years, mankind has lived under the threat of invasion from an alien race. After the oceans rose and the continents were reshaped, people divided into guilds-Musicians, Scribes, Merchants, Clowns, and more. The Watchers wander the earth, scouring the skies for signs of enemies from the stars. But during one Watcher's journey to the ancient city of Roum with his companion, a Flier named Avluela, a moment of distraction allows the invaders to advance. When the Watcher finally sounds the alarm, it's too late; the star people are poised to conquer all. And so, with the world in turmoil, the Watcher sets out alone for the Hall of the Rememberers, keepers of the past, where humanity's last hope for survival might be hidden . . .

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Robert Silverberg including rare images and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

220 pages. 4.9 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Sketchy (The Bea Catcher Chronicles) by * Olivia Samms - $1.99*

Bea's life has been a mess ever since she got kicked out of private school and sent to rehab. Now clean, Bea is starting over at Packard High School, in a city shaken from two assaults on young women. The latest victim, Willa Pressman-the one who survived-doesn't remember a thing. But Bea has a disturbing new "skill": she can see-and then draw-images from other people's minds. And when she looks at Willa, Bea is shocked by what she sketches. Bea might be the only one who knows Willa's secrets-and who can take down the killer before he strikes again.
"Fresh, imaginative, and honest&#8230; a page-burner that artfully combines suspense and the supernatural." -James Patterson
"Teens who like their mysteries mixed with a touch of the supernatural will gravitate toward this debut." - Suanne B. Roush, Osceola High School, Seminole, FL _School Library Journal_ June 2013
"Olivia Samms' gripping novel Sketchy is the first in a series about the dynamic and fallible Bea Washington. Bea is smart and refreshing, a rebel doing her best to do well by doing good, or at least doing better than she has in the past. I'm eager to see what happens next in her chaotic life." - Denver Post

242 pages. 4.2 stars after 99 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery by JA Jance, 42 romances in the Entangled Indulgence series found here, sci-fi and a fun kid's book about trains.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Deadly Stakes: A Novel (Ali Reynolds) by * J.A. Jance - $1.99*

A thrilling mystery from New York Times bestselling author J.A. Jance starring Ali Reynolds, who finds herself working against the police to clear two innocent names&#8230;with deadly stakes. In Deadly Stakes, police academy-trained former reporter Ali Reynolds is contacted to investigate the grisly murder of a gold-digging divorcee on behalf of a woman accused of the crime. Lynn Martinson is dating the dead woman's ex-husband, and she and her boyfriend Chip Ralston have been charged.

Ali is simultaneously drawn to the case of A.J. Sanders, a frightened teen with secrets of his own. He's the first to find the body in the Camp Verde desert when he goes to retrieve a mysterious buried box hidden by his absent father-a box that turns out to be filled with hundreds of thousands of dollars in poker chips.

When the body of an ex-con is discovered near the first crime scene, Ali struggles to determine if A.J. and Lynn's cases are related. Though her friends in the police department grow increasingly irritated by her involvement with the cases, Ali must stop a deadly killer from claiming another victim&#8230;before she herself is lost in this game of deadly stakes.

304 pages. 4.4 stars after 148 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Kidnapped by the Greek Billionaire (Entangled Indulgence) by * Rachel Lyndhurst - $0.99*

Kidnapped! Or that's what it feels like to Kizzy Dean when a business disagreement with arrogant Greek lawyer Andreas Lazarides leaves her no choice but to accompany him to the Greek Isle of Rhodes. It doesn't help matters this sexy brooding stranger, who is unaccustomed to the word No and the very idea of commitment, shows her what it feels like to be truly desired. Amidst the ancient myths and alleyways, tensions run high as Kizzy feels an immediate attraction for the man she wants to both ravage and strangle. Accustomed to gold-digging women, Andreas is mesmerized by Kizzy's feisty nature and Gypsy beauty. Guilt and sorrow have been his only bedfellows since his sister's death, but Kizzy stirs up a desire he's unwilling to succumb to... until she makes him an offer he simply can't refuse.

154 pages. 4.0 stars after 38 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

*42 romances in the Entangled Indulgence series are on sale for $0.99. The rest may be found here!*​

*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Damocles by * S. G. Redling - $1.99*

When Earth is rocked by evidence that extraterrestrials may have seeded human DNA throughout the universe, a one-way expedition into deep space is mounted to uncover the truth. What linguist Meg Dupris and her crewmates aboard the Earth ship Damocles discover on Didet-a planet bathed in the near-eternal daylight of seven suns-is a humanoid race with a different language, a different look, and a surprisingly similar society. But here, it's the "Earthers" who are the extraterrestrial invaders, and it's up to Meg-a woman haunted by tragedy and obsessed with the power of communication-to find the key to establishing trust between the natives and the newcomers. In Loul Pell, a young Dideto male thrust into the forefront of the historic event, Meg finds an unexpected kindred spirit, and undertakes an extraordinary journey of discovery, friendship, and life-altering knowledge. Told from both sides of a monumental encounter, Damocles is a compelling novel about man's first contact with an extraterrestrial race.

334 pages. 4.2 stars after 257 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Freight Train by * Donald Crews - $1.99*

"Clear bright illustrations show all the cars of a train bringing the reader the excitement of movement through day and night, country and city."--Booklist.

Note that this does not appear to be available for e-ink Kindles, only tablets or apps on tablets.

24 pages. 4.6 stars after 119 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder

I read a lot, but I am expecting my fifth grandchild, so I am on a budget. Is there a particular time that they post the daily deal, and is it just one book?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sicily,

Amazon posts them at about 3AM EDT every day.  I try to pick them up and post them here in the morning, Eastern time, but don't always make it.

if you look at my prior post, today it was 45 different books.  Usually it's four--one book that could be anything but is usually a thriller or mystery but sometimes non-fiction or literary fiction and occasionally romance or sci-fi.  In addition, there is always a romance, a sci-fi and a kid's book (anything from toddler to teen to YA).

Prices range from $2.99 to $0.99.

If I haven't posted here yet, there is an orange and gray link to the KindleDailyDeal in the top menu group that will take you right to the KDD.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a nonfiction book for entrepenuers, a romance, sci-fi by BV Larson, and a novel for middle graders.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Anything You Want by * Derek Sivers - $1.99*

Best known for creating CD Baby, the most popular music site for independent artists, founder Derek Sivers chronicles his "accidental" success and failures into this concise and inspiring book on how to create a multi-million dollar company by following your passion. In Anything You Want, Sivers details his journey and the lessons learned along the way of creating CD Baby and building a business close to his heart.

"[Sivers is] one of the last music-business folk heroes," says Esquire magazine. His less-scripted approach to business is refreshing and will educate readers to feel empowered to follow their own dreams. Aspiring entrepreneurs and others trying to make their own way will be particularly comforted by Sivers straight talk and transparency -a reminder that anything you want is within your reach. Anything You Want is also available in a 5 pack, 52 pack and very limited edition Collectible, signed by Derek.

Tim Ferriss is the #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The 4-Hour Body_ and _The 4-Hour Workweek_. He has a diverse background of experience, including working as an actor, speaking seven foreign languages, holding a world record in tango, and being a national Chinese kickboxing champion. He has written for _Maxim_ and the _Philadelphia Inquirer_, has appeared on MTV and CBS radio, and has been interviewed or featured in such major publications as the _New York Times_, _Los Angeles Times_, and more. Read his review of Derek Sivers's _Anything You Want_:
I love this book! Derek is the entrepreneur's entrepreneur. Just as important, perhaps more so--he is a phenomenal teacher. Whether detailing the fascinating rise of CDBaby, explaining catastrophic (but common) founder mistakes, or teaching me about relational databases in two minutes using analogies, he makes the complex simple. Moreover, he makes it all actionable. If you want a true manifesto, a guidebook with clear signposts, and a fun ride you'll return to again and again, you have it here in this book. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. --Tim Ferriss

90 pages. 4.6 stars after 149 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Bride by Mistake by * Marilyn Shank - $0.99*

If Meg O'Malley could play pretend fiancée to any man on the planet, there's no question she'd choose Zach Addison. She had a huge crush on him back in high school, though he barely noticed her. To this day, she still compares every man she dates to him. So how could she refuse when her identical twin, Liza, asks Meg to take her place in a fake engagement to Zach (even if Meg is already practically engaged to someone else)' Zach only "proposed" to his friend Liza in order to please his ailing grandmother during her final days. In reality, his heart is still healing from a nasty divorce. But the longer he pretends at romance, the more he finds himself really falling in love. The problem is, Zach doesn't know he's actually head over heels for Meg. And having been burned by a bride once before (his ex said she loved him but really just loved his money), Zach may commit to permanent bachelorhood when he learns he's been duped again. Sweet and heartfelt, Bride by Mistake is a smart, romantic comedy that finds out whether two wrongs can make a right.

174 pages. 3.9 stars after 36 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Bone Triangle (Unspeakable Things: Book Two) by * B. V. Larson - $0.99*

When twenty something Jacqueline Swanson mysteriously goes missing in Las Vegas, supernatural crime investigator Quentin Draith is hired to investigate. Determined, Draith immerses himself in the darkest corners of the city's underworld, unveiling a string secrets and bizarre deaths. The deeper he digs, the more otherworldly his assignment gets. Assassins, human and otherwise, put a target on Draith's head. An old foe ignites a storm of mad science. And a ravenous beast rampages through the city. The clues point Draith to Sin City's infamous "Bone Triangle," a neighborhood marked for its dark happenings and disappearances. And when Draith finds that the daughter's disappearance may be linked to an alien plot against the city, he goes all in to make a final high-stakes play to save the city he loves.

384 pages. 4.2 stars after 33 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The first book in the series is $2.99 today. So get two great books for less than $4!

​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Little Blog on the Prairie by * Cathleen Davitt Bell - $2.99*

Camp Frontier promises families the "thrill" of living like 1890s pioneers. Gen will be thrilled if she survives the summer stuck in a cabin with her family and no modern amenities. But ever the savvy teen, Gen sneaks in a phone and starts texting about camp life. Turns out, there are some good points-like the cute boy who lives in the next clearing. But when her texts go viral as a blog and a TV crew arrives, Gen realizes she may have just ruined the best vacation she's ever had.

288 pages. 4.7 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include true crime, a romantic thriller, sci-fi and a fun kid's picture book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* People Who Eat Darkness: The True Story of a Young Woman Who Vanished from the Streets of Tokyo--and the Evil That Swallowed Her Up by * Richard Lloyd Parry - $2.99*

Lucie Blackman-tall, blond, twenty-one years old-stepped out into the vastness of Tokyo in the summer of 2000, and disappeared forever. The following winter, her dismembered remains were found buried in a seaside cave.

Richard Lloyd Parry, an award-winning foreign correspondent, covered Lucie's disappearance and followed the massive search for her, the long investigation, and the even longer trial. Over ten years, he earned the trust of her family and friends, won unique access to the Japanese detectives and Japan's convoluted legal system, and delved deep into the mind of the man accused of the crime, Joji Obara, described by the judge as "unprecedented and extremely evil."

The result is a book at once thrilling and revelatory, "In Cold Blood for our times" (Chris Cleave, author of Incendiary and Little Bee).

The People Who Eat Darkness is one of Publishers Weekly's Top 10 Best Books of 2012

464 pages. 4.0 stars after 157 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Save My Soul (Crimson Romance) by * Elley Arden - $0.99*

Psychotherapist Maggie Collins has always been a little off the proverbial wall, but now she's also knee deep in a delayed quarter-life crisis. With her meager paychecks devoured by student loan debt, a car payment, and rent for office space, living at home with a flighty, folk-singing mother seemed like a good idea . . . at first. Now Maggie's not so sure. She wants space to sort things out and launch a life of her own, but she needs a cushion of cash to get there. When an unexpected phone call brings an offer Maggie can't refuse, she's one deal with the devil away from moving out of her mother's house. The devil of contract negotiations, baseball agent Jordon Kemmons, has a problem the usual experts can't fix . . . his star pitcher is too depressed to throw strikes. Even worse, Jordon's post-divorce grudge against women is turning him into a raging mess. If desperate times call for desperate measures, then cynical Jordon has made the most desperate move of all. He's hoping sexy psychotherapist Maggie Collins is the answer to all his rusty prayers. Soon Maggie and Jordon are fighting an attraction that threatens everything they've ever believed. If it's not just physical attraction . . . if it's something more, maybe two wrongs can make a right. Sensuality Level: Sensual

189 pages. 4.4 stars after 24 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Futureland: Nine Stories of an Imminent World by * Walter Mosley - $1.99*

The citizenry of America struggles for survival in a dangerous, twisted future.

In "Whispers in the Dark," an ex-con sells his organs to ensure his brilliant nephew's future. The boy will grow up to have the highest IQ ever recorded, but the uncle, who sold his eyes, won't be able to see it. In "Voices," a history professor becomes addicted to a drug called pulse, which gives him access to a world of vivid fantasy while tearing his brain to shreds. By the time the professor qualifies for a brain transplant, he's no longer sure what's real and what's imagined. And in "Angel's Island," a convict in the world's largest private prison reveals the facility's chilling secrets.

In this critically acclaimed collection of stories, noir legend Walter Mosley takes his unique vision of American society into the future. As the nation descends into chaos, its citizens wonder, Is the world ending, or has the apocalypse already come and gone?

Futureland is bestselling mystery author Walter Mosley's first science fiction book since Blue Light, a New York Times Notable Book of the Year. Futureland's nine linked stories will provide an accessible and intelligent introduction to written science fiction for mystery or mainstream fiction fans who do not normally read the genre. Experienced science fiction readers, however, may be less than satisfied with Futureland. Reading it, you might decide Mr. Mosley grew up reading SF, respects the genre, and still watches SF movies, but has read little SF written during or after the New Wave of the 1960s. However, something more may be going on here than a genre newcomer making beginning-SF-writer mistakes. Mr. Mosley may be deliberately, and craftily, creating SF accessible to his large non-SF readership and to others who are strangers to this genre. Some have labeled Futureland cyberpunk, and it does present a dark, infotech-saturated, corporation-controlled future; but it is in fact an inversion of cyberpunk. Instead of that subgenre's cliche of cool, cutting-edge, street-smart, but not very believable outlaws who out-hack and outwit powerful multinational corporations, this Dante-esque collection presents outlaws and outcasts who may be street-wise, but who have little chance of overcoming the corporations and governments that control, and sometimes take, their lives. Like shockingly few other SF works, Futureland directly examines the lives of the working and the nonworking classes, the poor and the marginalized, the criminal and the criminalized. In other words, Futureland is set in a world quite alien to many veteran SF readers, and is therefore a book they should try. --Cynthia Ward

378 pages. 3.8 stars after 40 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Hungry Shark by * Tamia Sheldon - $0.99*

It's lunchtime and Amelia is hungry! Amelia the Shark is looking for her lunch but all of the sea creatures she finds have a clever form of protection. The Hungry Shark features colorful images, playful text and an kid-friendly recipe starring Amelia's favorite food: Seaweed! This fun children's book for the Kindle is perfect for calm afternoons and bedtime.

26 pages. 4.5 stars after 23 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a novel about a life-changing journey, a historical romance, a post-apocalytpic novel and a paranormal novel about growing up.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Walk: A Novel (Pocket Readers Guide) by * Richard Paul Evans - $1.99*

"My name is Alan Christoffersen. You don't know me. 'Just another book in the library,' my father would say. 'Unopened and unread.' You have no idea how far I've come or what I've lost. More important, you have no idea what I've found." -Prologue

What would you do if you lost everything-your job, your home, and the love of your life-all at the same time' When it happens to Seattle ad executive Alan Christoffersen, he's tempted by his darkest thoughts. A bottle of pills in his hand and nothing left to live for, he plans to end his misery. Instead, he decides to take a walk. But not any ordinary walk. Taking with him only the barest of essentials, Al leaves behind all that he's known and heads for the farthest point on his map: Key West, Florida. The people he encounters along the way, and the lessons they share with him, will save his life-and inspire yours.

Richard Paul Evans's extraordinary New York Times bestsellers have made him one of the world's most beloved storytellers. A life-changing journey, both physical and spiritual, The Walk is the first of an unforgettable series of books about one man's search for hope.

308 pages. 4.3 stars after 301 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Gentleman Always Remembers (Willowmere) by * Candace Camp - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Candace Camp's delectable Willowmere series continues with the story of the accomplished and pretty widow who takes on the American Bascombe sisters for their London debut-only to discover that, when it comes to love, she is the one who is unprepared.

Married young to a charming but improvident army officer, Eve Hawthorne was widowed with little left except for a few extravagant trifles. Desperate to avoid her domineering stepmother, she accepts employment as chaperone to the Earl of Stewkesbury's American cousins. Who better than a levelheaded widow to remind these young girls that they no longer live on a frontier? But when she flirts with a handsome stranger who turns out to be the earl's brother Fitz, Eve worries she's given the wrong impression. Trying to prove herself responsible-with Fitz challenging her at every turn-is hard enough, but a blackmailer with an interest in Eve's prior marriage proves far more troubling. With the earl away, Eve can turn only to Fitz for help. But dare she confide in him, when getting too close to this confirmed bachelor might risk her heart to his alluring ways?

388 pages. 3.9 stars after 14 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

The first and third (final) books in the trilogy are listed below for your convenience--$6.83 each.
 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Earthfall by * Stephen Knight - $1.99*

"Stephen Knight's EARTHFALL is a tense actioner about the fight to save a seed of hope in a nuclear wasteland." --Craig DiLouie, author of THE INFECTION and TOOTH AND NAIL WHEN OUR WORLD ENDED, THEIR MISSION BEGAN

The Sixty Minute War brought humanity to the brink of annihilation. Billions perished. The planet Earth was turned into a virtual graveyard, with the shattered, burned-out skeletons of great cities serving as tombstones marking Mankind's demise. But in the United States, one final outpost remains. Ten years have passed, and Harmony Base, a subterranean U.S. Army installation that survived the nuclear inferno, has yet to receive any response to its continual radio transmissions. Long-range surface reconnaissance missions fail to locate any other survivors.

Harmony's personnel, a mix of military and civilian specialists, wonder if they are the only living beings left on the planet. Earthquake damage to the base's vital power plant necessitates a different type of mission: the retrieval of spare parts from a storage depot in San Jose, 1,600 miles distant. Captain Mike Andrews and his crew set out across a Giger-inspired landscape blighted by lightning storms and deadly hazards that could swallow their all-terrain vehicles whole. The last thing Andrews expects to encounter in the nuked ruins of San Jose are survivors led by a twisted freak with mental powers off the scale... Harmony is America's last chance to rise up from the ashes of the nuclear holocaust and help restore civilization. But only if Andrews and his crew can escape San Jose&#8230;and the madman who calls himself The Law.

258 pages. 4.2 stars after 106 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Kiss & Make Up by * Katie D. Anderson - $1.99*

Lip gloss addict Emerson Taylor and her best friend, Trina, have declared this year the Year of the Boy and vowed to find boyfriends. But for Emerson, there's just one problem: she can read the mind of anyone whose lips touch hers. It's totally creepy-and at first it seems like a curse. But Emerson soon realizes there are perks to her strange talent-like the ability to steal secrets, memories, and most importantly, test answers. If Emerson doesn't bring up her grades soon, her days at her private school will be numbered. But kissing for grades is stickier than lip gloss, and Emerson's about to learn some lessons not found in her textbooks-lessons about true love, and real beauty. Oh, why can't life be as simple as choosing the perfect shade of lip gloss? The author of Kiss & Make Up has donated this book to the Worldreader program

A Q&A with Katie D. Anderson can be found on the product page.

307 pages. 4.5 stars after 297 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include non-fiction about productivity, a Western romance, sci-fi by a classic and a coming-of-age tale for young adults.


*Kindle Daily Deal* 18 Minutes: Find Your Focus, Master Distraction, and Get the Right Things Done by * Peter Bregman - $1.99*

Based upon his weekly _Harvard Business Review_ columns, _18 MINUTES_ clearly shows how busy people can cut through all the daily clutter and distractions and find a way to focus on those key items which are truly the top priorities in our lives. Bregman works from the premise that the best way to combat constant and distracting interruptions is to create productive distractions of one's own. Based upon a series of short bite-sized chapters, his approach allows us to safely navigate through the constant chatter of emails, text messages, phone calls, and endless meetings that prevent us from focusing our time on those things that are truly important to us. Mixing first-person insights along with unique case studies, Bregman sprinkles his charming book with pathways which help guide us -- pathways that can get us on the right trail in 18 minutes or less.

272 pages. 4.4 stars after 150 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Defender (The Wyoming Series) by * Lindsay McKenna - $1.99*

After escaping her troubled past, all Katie Bergstrom wants is to put down roots on her raptor rehabilitation facility outside Jackson Hole. She doesn't count on reconnecting with her estranged birth mother-or the recent appearance of a sexy ranch hand. Former marine Joe Gannon is used to a life of risk. Working on the ranch, life is simpler&#8230;except for the undercover work he's been asked to do. Getting too close to Katie could damage his current operation. Yet despite his orders to remain suspicious, he knows she's innocent-and in danger. As he does everything he can to protect her, Katie can't help but fall for him. But after a lifetime of betrayal, is this too-secretive, too-seductive rancher someone she can trust?

383 pages. 3.9 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Fountains of Paradise (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

Renowned structural engineer Dr. Vannevar Morgan seeks to link Earth to the stars-through the construction of a space elevator connecting to an orbiting satellite 22,300 miles from the planet's surface. The elevator would lift interstellar spaceships into orbit without the need of rockets to blast through the Earth's atmosphere-making space travel easier and more cost-effective. Unfortunately, the only appropriate surface base for the elevator is located at the top of a mountain already occupied-by an ancient order of Buddhist monks who strongly oppose the project. Morgan must face down their opposition-as well as enormous technical, political, and economic challenges-in order to make the project successful. Winner of the Nebula and Hugo awards, this novel combines believable science based on the knowledge of the time with heart-stopping suspense-sure to delight science fiction readers and fans of Clarke alike.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

356 pages. 4.2 stars after 50 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Waiting Tree by * Lindsay Moynihan - $1.99*

The real me? I thought. What was I now, the fake me? Would I suddenly wake up and discover I'd dreamt up this entire year or had been in some sort of coma?

Eighteen-year-old Simon Peters wants to stand up for the truth about who he is. His love for Stephen is unwavering, but does he have the courage to defend it when his entire church community, including his eldest brother Paul, have ostracized him? Will Stephen's feelings change now that he's been banished to the Waverly Christian Center to learn how to be "normal" again? Trapped in a cashier's job he hates, struggling to maintain peace with his brothers after their parents have died, and determined to look after his mute twin and his friend Tina, Simon puts everyone else's needs before his own. It takes a courageous act on the part of Jude, his devoted twin, to change both of their lives forever. Jude, who is wiser than anyone ever knew. Jude, who understands that the meaning of the fig tree blooming in their scrappy backyard can finally set them free.

"A dark and affecting story" - Shay Shortt, librarian and blogger at shayshortt.wordpress.com

224 pages. 4.1 stars after 23 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Killer's Island (The Maria Wern Series) by * Anna Jansson - $1.99*

The Gotland Island myth of the White Sea-Lady-a young bride who drowned on her wedding night lures men into the watery depth-is conjured up one midsummer morning, just before a nurse is found murdered in a wedding dress. Detective Inspector Maria Wern is put on the case to investigate, but soon realizes she is under observation by the killer.

352 pages. 4.2 stars after 40 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Savage Heat by * Nan Ryan - $1.99*

A kidnapped young woman finds she has nothing to fear but her own heart.

The toast of Chicago society at eighteen, Martay Kidd is too wild to be satisfied with a life spent in parlors and ballrooms. Bored with the big city, the slender beauty hops a westbound train to join her army general father in the frontier country of Colorado. But when she arrives in Denver, she becomes the unwitting target of a Sioux warrior named Night Sun, who seeks revenge against Martay's father for slaughtering his family years before. Night Sun abducts the general's daughter, stealing her away to a world that is far rougher, and far more exciting, than she could have ever imagined.

Though stubborn, strange, and violent, Night Sun is no match for the fiery Midwestern debutante. And it will not be long before the mistress of the ballroom has him dancing to whatever tune she calls.

392 pages. 4.6 stars after 5 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Scott Pilgrim Color Volume 1: Precious Little Life by * Bryan Lee O'Malley - $2.99*

Scott Pilgrim is dating a high schooler, but when Ramona Flowers starts skating through his brain, everything changes. While Scott pursues Ramona, someone else has their sights set on Scott: HER SEVEN EVIL EX-BOYFRIENDS. If he wants this relationship to work, he needs to defeat them all--but even that herculean task might not be enough! Bryan Lee O'Malley's epic graphic novel series returns in this series of remastered, full color editions. Including all-new bonus materials, this book is a must have for all Scott-a-holics.

192 pages. 4.8 stars after 63 reviews. 


*Kindle Daily Deal* Guantanamo Boy by * Anna Perera - $1.99*

Innocent until proven guilty? Not here, you're not. He's fifteen. He's hasn't done anything wrong. It was supposed to be just a trip to visit his mum's family in Pakistan. But for Khalid Ahmed, it was the beginning of a living nightmare. He's kidnapped-then taken to a place thousands of miles from his home in the UK. A place where torture and terror are the daily routine. A place he may never be allowed to leave &#8230;A place called Guantanamo Bay.

352 pages. 4.1 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a dark, funny western, a contemporary romance, a slightly twisted fantasy, and a beloved kid's classic. (This was my favorite book as a kid--I had to get it as soon as I saw it today.)


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Sisters Brothers by * Patrick deWitt - $1.99*

"A gorgeous, wise, riveting work of, among other things, cowboy noir&#8230;Honestly, I can't recall ever being this fond of a pair of psychopaths." -David Wroblewski, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Story of Edgar Sawtelle_

"A masterful, hilarious picaresque that keeps company with the best of Charles Portis and Mark Twain&#8230;a relentlessly absorbing feat of novelistic art." -Wells Tower, author of _Everything Ravaged, Everything Burned_

"_The Sisters Brothers_ is dark, dark, and funny, both ha ha and strange&#8230;and you'll love the characters you meet along the way." -Tom Franklin, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter_

Patrick deWitt, a young writer whose "stop-you-in-your-tracks writing has snuck up on the world" (_Los Angeles Times_), brings us _The Sisters Brothers_, a darkly comic, outrageously inventive novel that offers readers a decidedly off-center view of the Wild, Wild West.

Set against the back-drop of the great California Gold Rush, this odd and wonderful tour de force at once honors and reshapes the traditional western while chronicling the picaresque misadventures of two hired guns, the fabled Sisters brothers. The most original western since the Coen Brothers re-interpreted _True Grit_-you've never met anyone quite like _The Sisters Brothers_.

336 pages. 4.1 stars after 345 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Can't Buy Me Love by * Summer Kinard - $0.99*

Hurts from her past keep freegan Vanessa Fauchon stuck in a dead end relationship that feeds her heart about as much as an unvarying diet of stale bagels feeds her body. When she digs a scrapbook from the dumpster, the last thing she expects is to fall in love with the sexy Latino man in its pages. With the rich friendship and hands-on love of her strong and zany female friends - a luchadora, a yarn-bombing midwife, a professor and foraging partner, a psychic Jewish grandmother, a savvy fellow bartender, and her deeply religious, unofficially adopted mothers - Vanessa heals from her past and begins to build the graceful life she thought was out of her reach. Her love story with Javier seems on course for a happy ending, until Vanessa is publicly humiliated and loses Javier's trust. Faced with losing Javier for good, Vanessa must decide if she's willing to fight for what she loves. This is a tale of romance, friendship, and healing the hurts of the past. Fans of The Sugar Queen (Sarah Addison Allen), The Lost Recipe for Happiness (Barbara O'Neal), or Julia's Chocolates (Cathy Lamb) are sure to wrap themselves around Can't Buy Me Love.

270 pages. 4.1 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* A Darkness Forged in Fire: Book One of the Iron Elves by * Chris Evans - $1.99*

We do not fear the flame, though it burns us, We do not fear the fire, though it consumes us, And we do not fear its light, Though it reveals the darkness of our souls, For therein lies our power. -- Blood Oath of the Iron Elves First in a stunning debut series, A Darkness Forged in Fire introduces an unforgiving world of musket and cannon...bow and arrow...magic, diplomacy, and oaths -- each wielding terrible power in an Empire teetering on the brink of war. In this world, Konowa Swift Dragon, former commander of the Empire's elite Iron Elves, is looked upon as anything but ordinary. He's murdered a Viceroy, been court-martialed, seen his beloved regiment disbanded, and finally been banished in disgrace to the one place he despises the most -- the forest. Now, all he wants is to be left alone with his misery...but for Konowa, nothing is ever that simple. The mysterious and alluring Visyna Tekoy, the highborn daughter of an elfkynan governor, seeks him out in the dangerous wild with a royal decree that he resume his commission as an officer in Her Majesty's Imperial Army, effective immediately. For in the east, a falling Red Star heralds the return of a magic long vanished from the earth. Rebellion grows within the Empire as a frantic race to reach the Star unfolds. It is a chance for Konowa to redeem himself -- even if the entire affair appears doomed to be a suicide mission...

and that the soldiers recruited for the task are not at all what he expects. And worse, his key adversary in the perilous race for the Star is the dreaded Shadow Monarch -- a legendary elf-witch whose machinations for absolute domination spread deeper than Konowa could ever imagine....

640 pages. 3.7 stars after 41 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Caps for Sale (Reading Rainbow Books) by * Esphyr Slobodkina - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom

Caps for Sale is a timeless classic, in print for over fifty years, and beloved by generations of readers. This easy-to-read story about a peddler and a band of mischievous monkeys is filled with warmth, humor, and simplicity. Children will delight in following the peddlers efforts to outwit the monkeys in this new, enlarged, and redesigned edition, and will ask to read it again and again.
Subtitled A Tale of a Peddler, Some Monkeys and Their Monkey Business, this absurd and very simple story has become a classic, selling hundreds of thousands of copies since its first publication in 1940. A peddler walks around selling caps from a tall, tottering pile on his head. Unable to sell a single cap one morning, he walks out into the countryside, sits down under a tree, checks that all the caps are in place, and falls asleep. When he wakes up, the caps are gone--and the tree is full of cap-wearing monkeys. His attempts to get the caps back generate the kind of repetitive rhythm that 3- and 4-year-olds will adore. (Preschool and older) --Richard Farr

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 163 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a romantic thriller, a collection of sci-fi shorts and a historical novel for middle-graders inspired by a true story.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Man in 3B by * Carl Weber - $2.99*

Meet Daryl Graham, or as his neighbors call him . . . THE MAN IN 3B Daryl has just moved into a Jamaica, Queens, apartment building and his neighbors, both male and female alike, can't stop talking about him. From his down-to-earth personality to his extreme attractiveness to his undeniable swag, Daryl is the man every woman wants and every man wants to be. Daryl is quickly welcomed into the building and immediately becomes a part of each of the tenants' lives. Connie, an overweight and unhappy wife, turns to Daryl for help losing weight, hoping to try and fix her crumbling marriage. But when Daryl starts making Connie feel beautiful again, she questions whether or not her marriage is worth saving. Benny, a spoiled teenager, looks up to Daryl as a role model. When an unexpected event occurs, Benny is left questioning everything he's ever known. Krystal, Daryl's first love, wants to make things work with her current boyfriend. Yet, having Daryl back in her life sends her happy home spiraling out of control. And, Daryl but not least, Avery, Connie's husband, doesn't care about anyone or anything when a financial opportunity comes his way-that is, until he notices how much time his wife is spending with their new neighbor. Everything seems to be going well, until someone is murdered, and everyone becomes a prime suspect.

321 pages. 4.7 stars after 371 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Storm Force by * Susannah Sandlin - $1.99*

As leader of the elite counter-terrorism team Omega Force, former army ranger Jack "Kell" Kellison is always focused on getting the job done. So when a Houston high-rise is bombed and the governor killed or missing, Kell's mission is clear: infiltrate the group suspected of the bombing and neutralize the threat by any means necessary. But once Kell meets beautiful chief suspect Mori Chastaine, he realizes there's more to this case than meets the eye. And more to Mori than any man-any human man-could imagine. Mori Chastaine is running out of options. Suspected for a crime she didn't commit, forced into a marriage she doesn't want, she sees no escape-until Kell walks through her door. A lifetime hiding her true nature warns her Kell might not be who he seems. But he could be the only one able to help save more innocent humans from becoming pawns in an ancient paranormal power play. If Mori reveals her secret, will Kell join her fight' Or will she become his next target?

Episode List: This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

343 pages. 4.3 stars after 65 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Honeymoon in Hell (The Galaxy Project) by * Fredric Brown - $0.99*

HONEYMOON IN HELL appeared in the second issue of GALAXY dated November 1950. (Brown's THE LAST MARTIAN had appeared in the first issue a month previous.) Brown's name on the table of contents of the first two issues, along with the names of other major contributors to ASTOUNDING--Clifford Simak, Isaac Asimov, Theodore Sturgeon, Fritz Leiber, Anthony Boucher--made clear that Gold was going directly after John W. Campbell's audience and the stories which he had printed were of a different order from what these writers had sold ASTOUNDING. They were darker, more socially aware, in cases (Richard Matheson's COMING ATTRACTION) sexually frank in a fashion inconceivable in Campbell's magazine. This novelette, dealing frankly with copulation and its desired consequences, was managed in a way far less euphemistic than had been the Campbellian norm and Brown, as he was to do often in the stories to follow, used a satirical attack which if it did not question magazine taboos certainly parodied them. The covers of pulp magazines such as PLANET or STARTLING depicted monsters putting near-naked females in peril, but the narratives under the cover by design offered no equivalent. Brown's hastily married couple, sent to the Moon to see if they could breed a male child (all births on Earth over recent months have been female), encounter problems emotional as well as practical. Difficult as it may be to understand sixty years later, the employment of the word "hell" in a magazine cover title was also an act of provocation. The story was a provocation in its entirety, although, of course--and as Paul di Filippo suggests in his introduction--perhaps you had to be there.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Fredric Brown (1906-1972) was the only writer to achieve equal prominence in the mystery and science fiction. NIGHT OF THE JABBERWOCKY (1947) won the first MWA Edgar for first novel and all of his mysteries remain much in demand overseas where he has always been very popular. Several of those mysteries (THE SCREAMING MIMI, 195 were adapted for film. Brown's science fiction includes novels (WHAT MAD UNIVERSE, MARTIANS GO HOME!) and shorter work regarded as classics of the form (ARENA, THE STAR MOUSE, PLACET IS A CRAZY PLACE). He was also the acknowledged master of the short-short story; a famous collection, NIGHTMARES AND GEEZENSTACKS (1954) demonstrates his consistent mastery of a form self-limited to a top wordage of 500. ARENA (1944) was the basis of a famed Star Trek episode, MARTIANS GO HOME! was adapted for a 1992 film; THE LAST MARTIAN was adapted for Serling's THE TWILIGHT ZONE and starred Steve McQueen at the start of his career. Poor health (weak lungs) forced Brown into Arizona retirement in 1963 and he published only one short story in collaboration in his last eight years. His work, forty years after his death, is increasingly prominent.

ABOUT THE SERIES Horace Gold led GALAXY magazine from its first issue dated October 1950 to science fiction's most admired, widely circulated and influential magazine throughout its initial decade. Its legendary importance came from publication of full length novels, novellas and novelettes. GALAXY published nearly every giant in the science fiction field. The Galaxy Project is a selection of the best of GALAXY with new forewords by some of today's best science fiction writers. The initial selections in alphabetical order include work by Ray Bradbury, Frederic Brown, Lester del Rey, Robert A. Heinlein, Damon Knight, C. M. Kornbluth, Walter M. Miller, Jr., Frederik Pohl, Robert Scheckley, Robert Silverberg, William Tenn (Phillip Klass) and Kurt Vonnegut with new Forewords by Paul di Filippo, David Drake, John Lutz, Barry Malzberg and Robert Silverberg. The Galaxy Project is committed to publishing new work in the spirit GALAXY magazine and its founding editor Horace Gold.

150 pages. 4.3 stars after 6 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Odette's Secrets by * Maryann Macdonald - $2.99*

For Jews in Nazi-occupied Paris, every day brings new dangers. So when Odette's father is thrown into a work camp and the Nazis suspect her mother of helping the Resistance, Odette is sent to the French countryside until it is safe to return. On the surface, Odette leads the life of a regular girl, going to school, doing chores, even attending Catholic masses with other children. But inside, she is burning with secrets for the life she left behind, and the identity she must hide at all costs. Yet when the war ends, the cost of keeping secrets takes an unexpected toll: can Odette return to Paris as a Jew, or has she changed too much' Inspired by the life of the real Odette Meyer, this moving free-verse novel is a story of triumph over adversity.

240 pages. 4.6 stars after 7 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Been regretting that Kindle Daily Deal you missed? This might be your chance!

Today's Daily Deals include 42 books, many of them past Daily Deals, by Clive Cussler, Agatha Christie, Stephanie Meyer, Ed McBain, Oliver Potsch, John Irving, Sandra Brown, Diane Setterfield, Dennis LeHane, Hugh Howey, Colleen Cobble, Mary Sharratt, Gregory McGuire (Wicked), L.L. Barlet, Jennifer Chiaverini, James Patterson, Martin Cruz Smith and more! Many as low as $0.99. For the complete list (2 pages in all), click here:


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Thirteenth Tale: A Novel by * Diane Setterfield - $1.99*

When Margaret Lea opened the door to the past, what she confronted was her destiny. All children mythologize their birth...So begins the prologue of reclusive author Vida Winter's collection of stories, which are as famous for the mystery of the missing thirteenth tale as they are for the delight and enchantment of the twelve that do exist. The enigmatic Winter has spent six decades creating various outlandish life histories for herself -- all of them inventions that have brought her fame and fortune but have kept her violent and tragic past a secret. Now old and ailing, she at last wants to tell the truth about her extraordinary life. She summons biographer Margaret Lea, a young woman for whom the secret of her own birth, hidden by those who loved her most, remains an ever-present pain. Struck by a curious parallel between Miss Winter's story and her own, Margaret takes on the commission. As Vida disinters the life she meant to bury for good, Margaret is mesmerized. It is a tale of gothic strangeness featuring the Angelfield family, including the beautiful and willful Isabelle, the feral twins Adeline and Emmeline, a ghost, a governess, a topiary garden and a devastating fire. Margaret succumbs to the power of Vida's storytelling but remains suspicious of the author's sincerity. She demands the truth from Vida, and together they confront the ghosts that have haunted them while becoming, finally, transformed by the truth themselves. The Thirteenth Tale is a love letter to reading, a book for the feral reader in all of us, a return to that rich vein of storytelling that our parents loved and that we loved as children. Diane Setterfield will keep you guessing, make you wonder, move you to tears and laughter and, in the end, deposit you breathless yet satisfied back upon the shore of your everyday life.

Settle down to enjoy a rousing good ghost story with Diane Setterfield's debut novel, The Thirteenth Tale. Setterfield has rejuvenated the genre with this closely plotted, clever foray into a world of secrets, confused identities, lies, and half-truths. She never cheats by pulling a rabbit out of a hat; this atmospheric story hangs together perfectly. There are two heroines here: Vida Winter, a famous author, whose life story is coming to an end, and Margaret Lea, a young, unworldly, bookish girl who is a bookseller in her father's shop. Vida has been confounding her biographers and fans for years by giving everybody a different version of her life, each time swearing it's the truth. Because of a biography that Margaret has written about brothers, Vida chooses Margaret to tell her story, all of it, for the first time. At their initial meeting, the conversation begins:


> "You have given nineteen different versions of your life story to journalists in the last two years alone."
> 
> She [Vida] shrugged. "It's my profession. I'm a storyteller."
> 
> "I am a biographer, I work with facts."
> 
> The game is afoot and Margaret must spend some time sorting out whether or not Vida is actually ready to tell the whole truth. There is more here of Margaret discovering than of Vida cooperating wholeheartedly, but that is part of Vida's plan. The transformative power of truth informs the lives of both women by story's end, and The Thirteenth Tale is finally and convincingly told. --Valerie Ryan
> 
> 416 pages. 4.3 stars after 1216 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.






> *Kindle Daily Deal* Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5) (Silo Saga) by * Hugh Howey - $1.99*
> 
> This Omnibus Edition collects the five Wool books into a single volume. It is for those who arrived late to the party and who wish to save a dollar or two while picking up the same stories in a single package. The first Wool story was released as a standalone short in July of 2011. Due to reviewer demand, the rest of the story was released over the next six months. My thanks go out to those reviewers who clamored for more. Without you, none of this would exist. Your demand created this as much as I did. This is the story of mankind clawing for survival, of mankind on the edge. The world outside has grown unkind, the view of it limited, talk of it forbidden. But there are always those who hope, who dream. These are the dangerous people, the residents who infect others with their optimism. Their punishment is simple. They are given the very thing they profess to want: They are allowed outside.
> 
> 550 pages. 4.7 stars after 5770 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.
> 
> 
> *Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Blue Gold: A novel from the NUMA Files by * Clive Cussler - $1.99*
> 
> A Kurt Austin Adventure
> 
> In Serpent, his New York Times bestseller, Clive Cussler introduced Kurt Austin, a hero for the new millennium, and "created a new bunch of NUMA supersleuths who infused his work with a...jolt of energy" (The Denver Post). Now Austin and his crew slake their thirst for action as they attempt to drown an eco-extortionist's plan to control the world's freshwater supply.
> 
> BLUE GOLD
> 
> A Novel from the NUMA Files
> 
> From deep within the Venezuelan rain forest emanates the legend of a white goddess and a mysterious tribe with startling technical accomplishments. Few believe the tribe exists -- and even fewer suspect its deity may hold knowledge that can change the course of history.
> 
> For National Underwater & Marine Agency crew leader Kurt Austin, an investigation into the sudden deaths of rare whales leads him to the Mexican coast, where someone tries to put him and his mini-sub permanently out of commission. Meanwhile, in South America's lush hills, a specially assigned NUMA crew turns up the white-goddess legend -- and a murderous cadre of bio-pirates intent on stealing medicinal secrets worth millions. Soon Austin and his crew realize they're working the opposite ends of the same grand scheme. A billionaire California tycoon is poised to rise to power by monopolizing the earth's vastly depleted freshwater reserves and ultimately dominate the world.
> 
> Austin has a hunch Venezuela's mythical tribal goddess has some real roots in science, and may be the key to locating a secret formula that could turn vast amounts of seawater into fresh. But with each step into the bush, he and his NUMA team feel like fish out of water -- and must fight a deadly, twisting trail of enemies through a dense jungle of treachery, blackmail, and murder.
> 
> Reading a Clive Cussler novel is like watching several movies at once. He's a master of the jump cut, moving the action from one continent to another with an entirely different cast of characters, good guys and bad, in each place. He always manages to pull the various characters, plots, and counterplots together, though, and the heroes always triumph in the end after saving the world from eco-terrorists, megalomaniacs with their ambitions primed for world domination, and a few regular old criminals thrown in for good measure. In this new adventure from the National Underwater & Marine Agency (NUMA) files, Kurt Austin and his partner Joe Zavala nearly die during a powerboat race when a pod of dead, bloated gray whales bobs to the surface and obstructs the race course. Attempting to discover what killed the whales, Kurt and Joe track their migratory route to a mysterious underwater laboratory on the Baja Peninsula. Once again they narrowly miss death when the lab explodes, destroying their minisubmarine and almost poaching them alive. What seemed like a simple scientific investigation turns into something very different: a confrontation with a 7-foot Valkyrie who's bent on taking over the earth's depleted freshwater reserves. In order to thwart her plans, Austin and Zavala venture deep into the jungle of the Venezuelan rain forest to find a supposedly mythical tribal goddess (one with a Ph.D. in science, of course) whose secret formula to desalinate seawater can put the kibosh on the Valkyrie's plans. Helped by a husband-wife NUMA team who've already made the goddess's acquaintance, plus the always fascinating techno-toys so beloved of superheroes, Kurt and Joe save the day. But before they do, there's plenty of heart-stopping action, random acts of murder and mutilation, and even a little romance. Great pacing, plenty of gadgets, a strong narrative, and bigger-than-life heroes and villains. If you've run out of summer action flicks already, make your own popcorn and curl up with Blue Gold instead. --Jane Adams
> 
> 416 pages. 4.2 stars after 268 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.
> 
> 
> *Kindle Daily Deal* The Hangman's Daughter by * Oliver Pötzsch - $1.99*
> 
> Germany, 1660: When a dying boy is pulled from the river with a mark crudely tattooed on his shoulder, hangman Jakob Kuisl is called upon to investigate whether witchcraft is at play. So begins The Hangman's Daughter--the chillingly detailed, fast-paced historical thriller from German television screenwriter, Oliver Pötzsch--a descendent of the Kuisls, a famous Bavarian executioner clan.
> 
> 448 pages. 4.7 stars after 1793 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.
> 
> Happy Reading!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include fifty mysteries and thrillers including a whole bunch of Ed McBain, historical romance, a post-apocalyptic novel and two charming kid's books! To see all of the mystery and thrillers, click here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Resuscitation by * D.M. Annechino - $1.99*

Two years ago, Detective Sami Rizzo narrowly escaped a brush with death at the hands of a serial killer. After apprehending the killer and bringing him to justice, this life-changing event compels her to resign from the police force. In her heart of hearts, however, she struggles with the decision. But a second serial killer-a well-respected doctor gone astray-uses his charm to seduce his victims and then performs horrific surgical experiments on them. In a final act of depravity, he scatters their mutilated bodies throughout San Diego County.

Feeling a sense of duty and obligation, Sami Rizzo appeals to the police chief and mayor, and they reinstate her as a homicide investigator. As the body count grows and the killer's experiments become more and more brutal, Sami follows one dead-end lead after another, while trying to deal with a sickly mother and a turbulent relationship with her lover. But then the killer makes a crucial mistake: one of his victims survives. Sami does everything to protect the barely alive victim, but the killer has a different plan&#8230;

456 pages. stars after reviews. 


*Daily Romance Deal* How to Woo a Reluctant Lady (The Hellions of Halstead Hall) by * Sabrina Jeffries - $1.99*

THE HELLIONS OF HALSTEAD HALL

When a charming rogue proposes she marry him to meet her grandmother's ultimatum, the Sharpe clan's strong-willed sister makes a tempting counter-offer that preserves her inheritance and ignites his imagination.

Lady Minerva Sharpe has the perfect plan to thwart her grandmother's demands: become engaged to a rogue! Surely Gran would rather release her inheritance than see her wed a scoundrel. And who better to play the part of Minerva's would-be husband than wild barrister Giles Masters, the very inspiration for the handsome spy in the popular Gothic novels she writes? The memory of his passionate kiss on her nineteenth birthday has lingered in Minerva's imagination, though she has no intention of really falling for such a rakehell, much less marrying him. Little does she know, he really is a covert government operative. When they team up to investigate the mystery behind her parents' deaths, their fake betrothal leads to red-hot desire. Then Minerva discovers Giles's secret double life, and he must use all the cunning tricks of his trade to find his way back into her heart.

389 pages. 4.2 stars after 55 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Breakdown by * Katherine Amt Hanna - $1.99*

An influenza plague decimates humanity... A man loses his wife and baby daughter... Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, former rock star Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. His passage leaves him scarred, in body and mind, by exposure to humankind at its most desperate and dangerous. But another ordeal awaits him beyond the urban ruins, in an idyllic country refuge where Chris meets a woman, Pauline, who is largely untouched by the world's horrors. Together, Chris and Pauline undertake the most difficult facet of Chris's journey: confronting grief, violence, and the man Chris has become. They will discover whether the human spirit is capable of surviving and loving again in this darker, harder world.

363 pages. 4.1 stars after 322 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Biscuit and the Little Pup: My First I Can Read by * Alyssa Satin Capucilli - $0.99*

Will Biscuit ever get the little pup to come play with him?

32 pages. 4.9 stars after 10 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Another children's book is also on sale for $0.99 today:

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a coming of age tale, a historical romance, a fantasy trilogy, all in one volume, and a middle-grade paranormal novel. $2.99 or less, today only!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Walk Me Home by * Catherine Ryan Hyde - $1.99*

Since their mother's sudden death, sixteen-year-old Carly and her eleven-year-old sister, Jen, have been walking and hitchhiking across the Southwest trying to find Teddy, the closest thing they have to a family. Carly desperately hopes Teddy will take them in and save them from going into foster care-and forgive them for the lies told by their mother. But when the starving girls get caught stealing food on a Native American reservation, their journey gets put on hold. While the girls work off their debt, Carly becomes determined to travel onward-until Jen confesses a terrible secret that leaves both sisters wondering if they can ever trust again. Set against the backdrop of the American Southwest, Walk Me Home and its resilient heroines will inspire readers and renew their faith in recovery and redemption.

374 pages. 4.4 stars after 273 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Orchid Affair: A Pink Carnation Novel by * Lauren Willig - $2.99*

Veteran governess Laura Grey joins the Selwick Spy School expecting to find elaborate disguises and thrilling adventures in service to the spy known as the Pink Carnation. She hardly expects her first assignment to be serving as governess for the children of André Jaouen, right-hand man to Bonaparte's minister of police. At first the job is as lively as Latin, but Laura begins to notice Jaouen's increasingly strange behavior. As Laura edges closer to her employer, she is surprised to learn that she has much in common with him. And Jaouen finds he's hired more than he's bargained for...

496 pages. 4.3 stars after 38 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $8.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Griffin Mage (The Griffin Mage Trilogy) by * Rachel Neumeier - $1.99*

The Griffin Mage trilogy, now complete in one volume, tells the story of the war between men and griffins --- and the young girl, torn between two worlds, who will decide the fate of all. Little ever happens in the quiet villages of peaceful Feierabiand. The course of Kes' life seems set: she'll grow up to be an herb-woman and healer for the village of Minas Ford, never quite fitting in but always more or less accepted. And she's content with that path --- or she thinks she is. Until the day the griffins come down from the mountains, bringing with them the fiery wind of their desert and a desperate need for a healer. But what the griffins need is a healer who is not quite human... or a healer who can be made into something not quite human. This bundle contains the complete Griffin Mage trilogy: Lord of the Changing Wind, Land of the Burning Sands and Law of the Broken Earth.

1010 pages. 3.5 stars after 6 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The 13th Warning by * R.L. Stine - $1.99*

Joseph has always had such good luck that his nickname is Lucky. Tomorrow, he is going to turn thirteen on the thirteenth of the month. He's the thirteenth child in a family with thirteen kids&#8230;and both of his parents are also thirteenth children. With so many thirteens, his luck is bound to run out! An old man and a woman with a black cat visit Lucky to warn him that he has too many thirteens in his life. And if he collects thirteen thirteens by midnight on his birthday, he'll unleash evil spirits. Almost as soon as the old man and the woman leave, the bad luck begins. And the thirteens just keep coming: the thirteen doughnuts his teacher gives him, the thirteen he scores on his pop math quiz, the thirteen barks from his normally quiet dog. Now Lucky is driving himself crazy adding up everything he comes across. Can he break the curse of thirteen in time' Clever and fun, The 13th Warning is certain to spook young readers.

77 pages. 4.1 stars after 27 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a contemporary novel, a historical romance, a fantasy and a paranormal novel for kids.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Love Anthony by * Lisa Genova - $1.99*

I'm always hearing about how my brain doesn't work right&#8230;But it doesn't feel broken to me. Olivia Donatelli's dream of a "normal" life shattered when her son, Anthony, was diagnosed with autism at age three. He didn't speak. He hated to be touched. He almost never made eye contact. And just as Olivia was starting to realize that happiness and autism could coexist, Anthony was gone.

Now she's alone on Nantucket, desperate to find meaning in her son's short life, when a chance encounter with another woman brings Anthony alive again in a most unexpected way.

In a warm, deeply human story reminiscent of The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time and Daniel Isn't Talking, New York Times bestselling author Lisa Genova offers us two unforgettable women on the verge of change and the irrepressible young boy with autism whose unique wisdom helps them both find the courage to move on.

338 pages. 4.4 stars after 303 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $11.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Gwen's Honor (Heartland Romance) by * Sandra Wilkins - $0.99*

Gwen Sanders never imagined that her dream of writing a novel would disrupt her engagement and force her to choose an inconceivable path. Although engaged to Walter Manning for more than two years, she has lived away from him and worked as a society reporter for the Shawnee Globe. But an unexpected reconnection with the handsome Josh Flynn, her childhood sweetheart, leads to jealousy from Walter. Gwen insists that she loves Walter and would never be so dishonorable as to break off her engagement&#8230;Yet she can't brush off the feeling that her lack of enthusiasm and mounting pressure from wedding preparations are pointing her in a different direction-one that would shake her comfortable life to its foundation. Faced with an impossible decision, Gwen must choose between honor and love in this historical romance set in the Oklahoma Territory.

197 pages. 4.8 stars after 4 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Scholar: A Novel in the Imager Portfolio by * L. E. Modesitt Jr. - $2.99*

Hundreds of years before the time of Imager, the continent of Lydar is fragmented. Years of war have consolidated five nations into three--Bovaria, Telaryn, and Antiago. Quaeryt is a scholar and a friend of Bhayar, the young ruler of Telaryn. Worried about his future and the escalating intrigues in Solis, the capital city, Quaeryt persuades Bhayar to send him to Tilbor, conquered ten years earlier by Bhayar's father, in order to see if the number and extent of occupying troops can be reduced so that they can be re-deployed to the border with warlike Bovaria.

Quaeryt has managed to conceal the fact that he is an imager, since the life expectancies of imagers in Lydar is short. Just before Quaeryt departs, Bhayar's youngest sister passes a letter to the scholar-imager, a letter that could well embroil Quaeryt in the welter of court politics he had hoped to leave behind. On top of that, on his voyage and journey to Tilbor he must face pirates, storms, poisonings, attempted murder, as well as discovering the fact that he is not quite who he thought he was. To make it all worse, the order of scholars to which he belongs is jeopardized in more ways than one.

Scholar is a Kirkus Reviews Best of 2011 Science Fiction & Fantasy title.

At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

509 pages. 4.4 stars after 69 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wildefire by * Karsten Knight - $1.99*

Every flame begins with a spark.

Blackwood Academy was supposed to be a fresh start for Ashline Wilde. A secluded boarding school deep in the heart of California's redwood forests, three thousand miles from her old life-it sounded like the new beginning she needed after an act of unspeakable violence left a girl in her hometown dead. But Blackwood is far from the peaceful haven Ashline was searching for. Because terrifying, supernatural beasts roam the forests around campus. Because the murderer from Ashline's hometown-her own sister-has followed her across the country. Because a group of reincarnated gods and goddesses has been mysteriously summoned to Blackwood...and Ashline's one of them.

416 pages. 4.0 stars after 93 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Mandy

So I'm new to the Daily Deals, thanks to Betsy's recent post about Hugh Howey making the list again. That day (July 27th) had a LOT of great titles I already had wishlisted and I spent a pretty penny snapping them all up. The next few days didn't have as many good titles. Was that day a fluke or do Saturdays typically carry more well-known titles and authors?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There are, it seems, usually 4 deals. . . . a general deal, and then one each in romance/chick lit, horror/scifi, and kids.  But even that's not a hard and fast rule. And, every so often they have a day where they put a bunch on sale as a group -- all same genre or whatever.  The last grouping was 'previous really popular KDD books'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mandy,

welcome to the Daily Deal thread! What Ann said. I keep my eyes peeled...some days are better than others, as you've found. But most days have a treasure for someone out there!

Here are today's. I've picked up the Halberstam book, which is lendable, so if anyone wants to borrow it...

Today's Daily Deals include non-fiction, romance, a World of Warcraft book, and one from charming kid's series, "The Mole Sisters."


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Fifties by * David Halberstam - $1.99*

Exuberant and ambitious, The Fifties delves into a decade that remains a monumental and lasting turning point in American history

Joe McCarthy. Marilyn Monroe. The H-bomb. Ozzie and Harriet. Elvis. Civil rights. It's undeniable: The fifties were a defining decade for America, complete with sweeping cultural change and political upheaval. This decade is also the focus of David Halberstam's triumphant The Fifties, which stands as an enduring classic and was an instant New York Times bestseller upon its publication. More than a survey of the decade, it is a masterfully woven examination of far-reaching change, from the unexpected popularity of Holiday Inn to the marketing savvy behind McDonald's expansion. A meditation on the staggering influence of image and rhetoric, The Fifties is vintage Halberstam, who was hailed by the Denver Post as "a lively, graceful writer who makes you . . . understand how much of our time was born in those years."

This ebook features an extended biography of David Halberstam.

"In retrospect," writes David Halberstam, "the pace of the fifties seemed slower, almost languid. Social ferment, however, was beginning just beneath this placid surface." He shows how the United States began to emerge from the long shadow of FDR's 12-year presidency, with the military-industrial complex and the Beat movement simultaneously growing strong. Television brought not only situation comedies but controversial congressional hearings into millions of living rooms. While Alfred Kinsey was studying people's sex lives, Gregory Pincus and other researchers began work on a pill that would forever alter the course of American reproductive practices. Halberstam takes on these social upheavals and more, charting a course that is as easy to navigate as it is wide-ranging.

654 pages. 4.5 stars after 115 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Falling for You (Crimson Romance) by * Heather Thurmeier - $0.99*

Newly single Cassidy Quinn is thrilled to be a contestant on the new reality dating show The One. But her excitement turns to horror when the gorgeous bachelor turns out to be her ex-boyfriend. Seeing Brad again makes Cassidy realize she might not be as "over him" as she thought-and then she meets hunky cameraman Evan Burke. After watching his brother lose his wife in a tragic accident, Evan vows never to fall in love. But following Cassidy around as her personal cameraman makes him question his decision, and resisting her gets harder with every sunbathing, bikini-wearing day. Cassidy and Evan begin a forbidden affair while her ex-boyfriend tries to win her heart back one groping, awkward moment at a time. If Cassidy can manage to stop falling off horses (literally), stop falling onto her ex-boyfriend, the bachelor (yes, literally), and stop falling in love with backstage playboy Evan, she might still make it through the show without becoming a tabloid sensation. But soon Cassidy must choose between the ex who broke her heart and the cameraman who might never love her back. For Cassidy, this reality show just got real. Sensuality Level: Sensual

242 pages. 4.4 stars after 32 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* World of Warcraft: Jaina Proudmoore: Tides of War by * Christie Golden - $1.99*

"Nothing is free, Go'el," Jaina Proudmoore said. "Your knowledge and skills were bought at a cost. The . . . orc you left behind in your place had done much harm in your absence. If I have heard about what is going on in Orgrimmar and Ashenvale, surely you must have!"

Go'el's mien, which had been deeply peaceful, now looked troubled. "I have heard, of course."

"And . . . you do nothing'"

"I have another path," he said. "You have seen the results of that path. A threat that-"

"Go'el, I hear this, but now that task is over. Garrosh is stirring up trouble between the Alliance and the Horde-trouble that didn't exist until he started it. I can understand if you don't wish to undermine him publicly, but-perhaps you and I can work together. Form a summit of sorts. Ask Baine to join us; I know he has no love for what Garrosh is striving for. I could speak with Varian. As of late, he seems to be more reachable. Everyone respects you, even in the Alliance, Go'el. You have earned that respect because of your actions. Garrosh has earned nothing but mistrust and hatred because of his."

She indicated her cloak, which had blown about with the wind he had sent to bear her to shore. "You can control the winds as a shaman. But the winds of war are blowing, and if we do not stop Garrosh now, many innocents will pay the price for our hesitation."

The ashes of the Cataclysm have settled across Azeroth's disparate kingdoms. As the broken world recovers from the disaster, the renowned sorceress Lady Jaina Proudmoore continues her long struggle to mend relations between the Horde and the Alliance. Yet of late, escalating tensions have pushed the two factions closer to open war, threatening to destroy what little stability remains in the . . .

Dark news arrives in Jaina's beloved city, Theramore. One of the blue dragonflight's most powerful artifacts-the Focusing Iris-has been stolen. To unravel the item's mysterious whereabouts, Jaina works with the former blue Dragon Aspect Kalecgos. The two brilliant heroes forge an unlikely bond during their investigation, but another disastrous turn of events looms on the horizon. . . .

Garrosh Hellscream is mustering the Horde's armies for an all-out invasion of Theramore. Despite mounting dissent within his faction, the brazen warchief aims to usher in a new era of Horde domination. His thirst for conquest leads him to take brutal measures against anyone who dares question his leadership.

Alliance forces converge on Theramore to repel the Horde onslaught, but the brave defenders are unprepared for the true scope of Garrosh's cunning and deceptive strategy. His attack will irrevocably transform Jaina, engulfing the ardent peacekeeper in the chaotic and all-consuming . . . TIDES OF WAR

400 pages. 4.5 stars after 128 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.49 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Mole Sisters and the Piece of Moss by * Roslyn Schwartz - $1.99*

When a piece of moss is feeling bad, the Mole Sisters set out to show him what a wonderful world they live in. Their adventures take them from their mole hole to the top of the world and back again.

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 3 reviews. Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a non-fiction account of pilgrimage, a historical romance, a fantasy and a middle-grade thriller.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Paris to the Pyrenees: A Skeptic Pilgrim Walks the Way of Saint James by * David Downie - $1.99*

Part adventure story, part cultural history, Paris to the Pyrenees explores the phenomenon of pilgrimage along the age-old way of Saint James

Driven by curiosity, wanderlust, and health crises, David Downie and his wife set out from Paris to walk across France to the Pyrenees. Starting on the Rue Saint-Jacques, then trekking 750 miles south to Roncesvalles, Spain, their eccentric route takes 72 days on Roman roads and pilgrimage paths-a 1,100-year-old network of trails leading to the sanctuary of Saint James the Greater. It is best known as El Camino de Santiago de Compostela-"The Way" for short.

The object of any pilgrimage is an inward journey manifested in a long, reflective walk. For Downie, the inward journey met the outer one: a combination of self-discovery and physical regeneration. More than 200,000 pilgrims take the highly commercialized Spanish route annually, but few cross France. Downie had a goal: to go from Paris to the Pyrenees on age-old trails, making the pilgrimage in his own maverick way.

352 pages. 4.3 stars after 31 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Wonderful by * Jill Barnett - $1.99*

War weary knight, Merrick de Beaucourt, wants nothing more than a simple life, a peaceful wife, and to oversee his new earldom. What he gets instead are orders from his king, Camrose Castle on the wild and rebellious Welsh borders, and a completely unbiddable wife. For six long years, Lady Clio has waited for her betrothed..waited, and waited. Once the news arrives that he is returning, Clio returns to Camrose to again await the man who ignored her, but now determined to make him pay for the years she languished in a convent. Clio leads Merrick a merry chase, and she takes on the role of an independent alewife, driven to discover the lost recipe for ancient "heather ale," a magical beer first made by the Picts. Surrounded by the enchanted mists that circle Camrose Castle, these head-strong adversaries embark on a sometimes passionate, sometimes hilarious battle of wills in this unusual 13th Century tale of a brave knight who seeks to claim--and tame--his bride, or so he thinks....

Jill Barnett claims she got the idea for her 13th-century romance, Wonderful, from a beer commercial, from which she learned that ale-making was one of the few occupations open to medieval women. Lady Clio is a headstrong, independent-minded young woman who would like nothing more than to rediscover the long-lost recipe for "heather ale," which was created by the Picts. Although lovely, Clio has long given up on marriage because her betrothed abandoned her to a convent six years before. When Merrick de Beaucort suddenly arrives to claim his bride, he finds that wooing the beautiful Lady Clio is as difficult and arduous as any battle he has faced. Beneath Clio's placid countenance and seemingly docile demeanor lies a lively and adventurous woman with a lot of ideas that Merrick must accept if he is ever to win her love.

352 pages. 4.1 stars after 58 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Red Knight (The Traitor Son Cycle) by * Miles Cameron - $1.99*

Twenty eight florins a month is a huge price to pay, for a man to stand between you and the Wild. Twenty eight florins a month is nowhere near enough when a wyvern's jaws snap shut on your helmet in the hot stink of battle, and the beast starts to rip the head from your shoulders. But if standing and fighting is hard, leading a company of men - or worse, a company of mercenaries - against the smart, deadly creatures of the Wild is even harder. It takes all the advantages of birth, training, and the luck of the devil to do it. The Red Knight has all three, he has youth on his side, and he's determined to turn a profit. So when he hires his company out to protect an Abbess and her nunnery, it's just another job. The abby is rich, the nuns are pretty and the monster preying on them is nothing he can't deal with. Only it's not just a job. It's going to be a war. . .

667 pages. 4.4 stars after 66 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The House of the Scorpion by * Nancy Farmer - $1.99*

MATTEO ALACRáN WAS NOT BORN; HE WAS HARVESTED.

His DNA came from El Patrón, lord of a country called Opium -- a strip of poppy fields lying between the United States and what was once called Mexico. Matt's first cell split and divided inside a petri dish. Then he was placed in the womb of a cow, where he continued the miraculous journey from embryo to fetus to baby. He is a boy now, but most consider him a monster -- except for El Patrón. El Patrón loves Matt as he loves himself, because Matt is himself.

As Matt struggles to understand his existence, he is threatened by a sinister cast of characters, including El Patrón's power-hungry family, and he is surrounded by a dangerous army of bodyguards. Escape is the only chance Matt has to survive. But escape from the Alacrán Estate is no guarantee of freedom, because Matt is marked by his difference in ways he doesn't even suspect.

Fields of white opium poppies stretch away over the hills, and uniformed workers bend over the rows, harvesting the juice. This is the empire of Matteo Alacran, a feudal drug lord in the country of Opium, which lies between the United States and Aztlan, formerly Mexico. Field work, or any menial tasks, are done by "eejits," humans in whose brains computer chips have been installed to insure docility. Alacran, or El Patron, has lived 140 years with the help of transplants from a series of clones, a common practice among rich men in this world. The intelligence of clones is usually destroyed at birth, but Matt, the latest of Alacran's doubles, has been spared because he belongs to El Patron. He grows up in the family's mansion, alternately caged and despised as an animal and pampered and educated as El Patron's favorite. Gradually he realizes the fate that is in store for him, and with the help of Tam Lin, his bluff and kind Scottish bodyguard, he escapes to Aztlan. There he and other "lost children" are trapped in a more subtle kind of slavery before Matt can return to Opium to take his rightful place and transform his country. Nancy Farmer, a two-time Newbery honoree, surpasses even her marvelous novel, The Ear, The Eye and the Arm in the breathless action and fascinating characters of The House of the Scorpion.

Readers will be reminded of Orson Scott Card's Ender in Matt's persistence and courage in the face of a world that intends to use him for its own purposes, and of Louis Sachar's Holes in the camaraderie of imprisoned boys and the layers of meaning embedded in this irresistibly compelling story. (Ages 12 and older) --Patty Campbell

400 pages. 4.7 stars after 413 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a history, historical romance, sci-fi and Terry Pratchett


*Kindle Daily Deal* Undaunted Courage: Meriwether Lewis, Thomas Jefferson and the Opening of the American West by * Stephen E. Ambrose - $1.99*

Note: this appears to be a new edition; check in http://www.amazon.com/myk to make sure you don't already have it! Remember, you can return the book within seven days. Thanks to Claw for pointing this out!

In this sweeping adventure story, Stephen E. Ambrose, the bestselling author of D-Day, presents the definitive account of one of the most momentous journeys in American history. Ambrose follows the Lewis and Clark Expedition from Thomas Jefferson's hope of finding a waterway to the Pacific, through the heart-stopping moments of the actual trip, to Lewis's lonely demise on the Natchez Trace. Along the way, Ambrose shows us the American West as Lewis saw it -- wild, awsome, and pristinely beautiful. Undaunted Courage is a stunningly told action tale that will delight readers for generations.

A biography of Meriwether Lewis that relies heavily on the journals of both Lewis and Clark, this book is also backed up by the author's personal travels along Lewis and Clark's route to the Pacific. Ambrose is not content to simply chronicle the events of the "Corps of Discovery" as the explorers called their ventures. He often pauses to assess the military leadership of Lewis and Clark, how they negotiated with various native peoples and what they reported to Jefferson. Though the expedition failed to find Jefferson's hoped for water route to the Pacific, it fired interest among fur traders and other Americans, changing the face of the West forever.

521 pages. 4.5 stars after 500 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Highland Fling: 1 (The Highland Series) by * Amanda Scott - $1.99*

Forbidden passion has never been more dangerous-or more irresistible-in the first novel of bestselling author Amanda Scott's spellbinding Highland series

Scotland, 1750. In the aftermath of the Jacobite rebellion, Maggie MacDrumin vows to keep fighting to liberate her people. But the intrepid Scotswoman is risking her life for a dangerous cause. When her latest mission lands her in a London courtroom on a trumped-up larceny charge, she has only one hope of survival. Enlisting the aid of Edward Carsley, the powerful fourth Earl of Rothwell, is a two-edged sword. The seductive aristocrat who awakens treacherous desire is her clan's mortal enemy-a man she can never trust.

Edward will do whatever it takes to quell another bloody uprising. But how can he fight his passion for the rebellious Highland beauty in his safekeeping? As their lives come under siege, Maggie lays claim to the one thing Edward vowed never to surrender: his heart.

The Scottish Highlands in 1750 endure grievous hardships under the rule of an English king. Beautiful, golden-haired Maggie Macdrumin is determined to help liberate her fellow Scotsmen, but upon arriving in London, she's arrested and brought to court, falsely accused of stealing a man's purse. In a bid to save herself, she impulsively lays claim to a family connection with well-known Edward Carsley, the powerful Earl of Rothwell--and her family's worst enemy. The handsome earl is adamantly opposed to the cause of the Jacobites, and when Maggie is turned over to him, he sternly forbids her to continue her journey. Maggie, passionately dedicated to her cause, constantly crosses swords with the powerful earl. How the two will remain faithful to their kinsmen and still find a way to resolve the growing desire between them is anyone's guess.

512 pages. 4.7 stars after 6 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wolfhound Century by * Peter Higgins - $2.99*

Investigator Vissarion Lom has been summoned to the capital in order to catch a terrorist --- and ordered to report directly to the head of the secret police.

A totalitarian state, worn down by an endless war, must be seen to crush home-grown insurgents with an iron fist. But Lom discovers Mirgorod to be more corrupted than he imagined: a murky world of secret police and revolutionaries, cabaret clubs and doomed artists. Lom has been chosen because he is an outsider, not involved in the struggle for power within the party. And because of the sliver of angel stone implanted in his head.

305 pages. 3.8 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Wee Free Men (Discworld) by * Terry Pratchett - $1.99*

A nightmarish danger threatens from the other side of reality . . . Armed with only a frying pan and her common sense, young witch-to-be Tiffany Aching must defend her home against the monsters of Fairyland. Luckily she has some very unusual help: the local Nac Mac Feegle-aka the Wee Free Men-a clan of fierce, sheep-stealing, sword-wielding, six-inch-high blue men. Together they must face headless horsemen, ferocious grimhounds, terrifying dreams come true, and ultimately the sinister Queen of the Elves herself. . . . A Story of Discworld 
Nine-year-old Tiffany Aching needs magic--fast! Her sticky little brother Wentworth has been spirited away by the evil Queen of faerie, and it's up to her to get him back safely. Having already decided to grow up to be a witch, now all Tiffany has to do is find her power. But she quickly learns that it's not all black cats and broomsticks. According to her witchy mentor Miss Tick, "Witches don't use magic unless they really have to...We do other things. A witch pays attention to everything that's going on...A witch uses her head...A witch always has a piece of string!" Luckily, besides her trusty string, Tiffany's also got the Nac Mac Feegles, or the Wee Free Men on her side. Small, blue, and heavily tattooed, the Feegles love nothing more than a good fight except maybe a drop of strong drink! Tiffany, heavily armed with an iron skillet, the feisty Feegles, and a talking toad on loan from Miss Tick, is a formidable adversary. But the Queen has a few tricks of her own, most of them deadly. Tiffany and the Feegles might get more than they bargained for on the flip side of Faerie! Prolific fantasy author Terry Pratchett has served up another delicious helping of his famed Discworld fare. The not-quite-teen set will delight in the Feegles' spicy, irreverent dialogue and Tiffany's salty determination. Novices to Pratchett's prose will find much to like here, and quickly go back to devour the rest of his Discworld offerings. Scrumptiously recommended. (Ages 10 to 14) --Jennifer Hubert

322 pages. 4.7 stars after 210 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

. careful on this KDD, it doesn't show me owning Undaunted Courage, but checking Manage My Kindle reveals that I own a copy purchased for $1.99 back in December 2011. Apparently there is a new edition or something.

If you've already made an accidental double purchase you should be able to return the new one by going to Manage My Kindle.


----------



## Chad Winters

thanks


The Hooded Claw said:


> Be careful on this KDD, it doesn't show me owning Undaunted Courage, but checking Manage My Kindle fire reveals that I own a copy purchased for $1.99 back in December 2011. Apparently there is a new edition or something.


Thanks I bought it and just checked and already had it too!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Chad Winters said:


> thanks
> Thanks I bought it and just checked and already had it too!


You should be able to return the new one for a refund under Manage My Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a novel about Chernobyl (inspired by a true story), a romance, a fantasy and a classic for young adults to read.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Sky Unwashed by * Irene Zabytko - $1.99*

Early on an April Saturday in 1986 in a farm village in Ukraine, widow Marusia Petrenko and her family awake to a day of traditional wedding preparations. Marusia bakes her famous wedding bread-a korovai-in the communal village oven to take to her neighbor's granddaughter's reception. Late that night, after all the dancing and drinking, Marusia's son Yurko leaves for his shift at the nuclear power plant at Chernobyl. In the morning, the air has a strange metallic taste. The cat is oddly listless. The priest doesn't show up for services. Yurko doesn't come home from work. Nobody know what's happened (and they won't for many days), but things have changed for the Petrenkos-forever. Inspired by true events, this unusual, unexpected novel tells how-and why-Marusia defies the Soviet government's permanent evacuation of her deeply contaminated village and returns to live out her days in the only home she's ever known. Alone in the deserted town, she struggles up into the church bell tower to ring the bells twice every day just in case someone else has returned. And they have, one by one/ In the end, five intrepid old women-the village babysi-band together for survival and to confront the Soviet officials responsible for their fate. And, in the midst of desolation, a tenacious hold on life chimes forth. Poignant and truthful and triumphant, this timeless story is about ordinary people who do more than simply "survive."

276 pages. 4.8 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Wonderful You by * Mariah Stewart - $1.99*

Twenty-eight, single, and struggling to keep her funky little shop of handicrafts afloat, Zoey Enright never thought she would become a celebrity like her mother, an internationally acclaimed mystery writer. But to her surprise, a knockout audition lands her a plum job as an on-air saleswoman for the Home MarketPlace home-shopping network. Unbeknownst to Zoey, the HMP's wily CEO, Delaney O'Connor, has set out to bring his only grandson, Ben Pierce -- the hero of Zoey's childhood -- home from Europe to run the network.

Ben's one true passion was grand prix racing -- until he laid eyes on Zoey again. But suddenly, a near-fatal accident brought his driving career to a screeching halt. Coming back to the States brings him face-to-face with not only an all-grown-up Zoey, but his own haunted past as well. Forced to confront painful emotions he crossed an ocean to forget, Ben finds that he must barter his old dreams for new ones if he and Zoey are to claim the wonderful future they were meant to share.

Despite being bright, charming, artistic, and talented, Zoey Enright has struggled for years to find her niche in life. After several aborted attempts at a variety of careers, Zoey's flair for sales lands her a job as an on-air saleswoman for a home-shopping network. Zoey is thrilled to get the job and even more excited to learn that Ben Pierce, her childhood hero, is her new boss. Whisked off to Europe after the death of his mother, Ben Pierce hasn't seen Zoey since she was a girl. When she walks into his office and says hello, Ben realizes that the once precocious 11-year-old is now an exceptional 28-year-old woman, and his feelings for her are more than brotherly. Zoey, too, finds her feelings have deepened for Ben, but will the two let their clashing career plans stand in the way of their growing love? Find out in this touching tale that will leave readers sighing with regret when the last page is turned. --Lois Faye Dyer

436 pages. 4.2 stars after 20 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

  ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Legend of Eli Monpress by * Rachel Aaron - $1.99*

Eli Monpress is talented. He's charming. And he's a thief. But not just any thief. He's the greatest thief of the age - and he's also a wizard. And with the help of his partners - a swordsman with the most powerful magic sword in the world but no magical ability of his own, and a demonseed who can step through shadows and punch through walls - he's going to put his plan into effect. The first step is to increase the size of the bounty on his head, so he'll need to steal some big things. But he'll start small for now. He'll just steal something that no one will miss - at least for a while. Like a king. _The Legend of Eli Monpress_ includes the novels:

_The Spirit Thief, The Sprit Rebellion_, and _The Spirit Eater_.

1029 pages. 4.6 stars after 63 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Lost Horizon by * James Hilton - $1.99*

Hilton's bestselling classic about a man who stumbles on the world's last great hope for peace: Shangri-La

Hugh Conway saw humanity at its worst while fighting in the trenches of the First World War. Now, more than a decade later, Conway is a British diplomat serving in Afghanistan and facing war yet again-this time, a civil conflict forces him to flee the country by plane. When his plane crashes high in the Himalaya mountains, Conway and the other survivors are found by a mysterious guide and led to a breathtaking discovery: the hidden valley of Shangri-La.

Kept secret from the world for more than two hundred years, Shangri-La is like paradise-a place whose inhabitants live for centuries amid the peace and harmony of the fertile valley. But when the leader of the Shangri-La monastery falls ill, Conway and the others must face the daunting prospect of returning home to a world about to be torn open by war.

Thrilling and passionate, Lost Horizon is a masterpiece of modern fiction, and one of the most enduring books of the twentieth century.

164 pages. 4.4 stars after 163 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Kindle Daily Deal* Lost Horizon by * James Hilton - $1.99*
> 
> Hilton's bestselling classic about a man who stumbles on the world's last great hope for peace: Shangri-La
> 
> Hugh Conway saw humanity at its worst while fighting in the trenches of the First World War. Now, more than a decade later, Conway is a British diplomat serving in Afghanistan and facing war yet again-this time, a civil conflict forces him to flee the country by plane. When his plane crashes high in the Himalaya mountains, Conway and the other survivors are found by a mysterious guide and led to a breathtaking discovery: the hidden valley of Shangri-La.
> 
> Kept secret from the world for more than two hundred years, Shangri-La is like paradise-a place whose inhabitants live for centuries amid the peace and harmony of the fertile valley. But when the leader of the Shangri-La monastery falls ill, Conway and the others must face the daunting prospect of returning home to a world about to be torn open by war.
> 
> Thrilling and passionate, Lost Horizon is a masterpiece of modern fiction, and one of the most enduring books of the twentieth century.
> 
> 164 pages. 4.4 stars after 163 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.
> 
> Happy Reading!
> 
> Betsy


For the record, I think this is one of those books that everyone should read at least once. And just have in your library to lend to people. I read it in high school -- old paperback my dad had -- and it really stuck with me. Check your MYK list before you buy, though -- I have an edition I purchased in April of 2009 that is apparently no longer available.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> For the record, I think this is one of those books that everyone should read at least once. And just have in your library to lend to people. I read it in high school -- old paperback my dad had -- and it really stuck with me. Check your MYK list before you buy, though -- I have an edition I purchased in April of 2009 that is apparently no longer available.


I thought I had it and checked by title and didn't find it. I'll check again.

I was also confused by the cover of this edition that says something like "Comic Ebooks" and thought this was perhaps some graphic novelized version, but sampling it, it seems to be the real thing.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the cover on the one I have:









Can't link to it 'cause it's not offered any more. 

Seems to me that's exactly the cover that was on the paperback I read in HS.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is the cover on the one I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't link to it 'cause it's not offered any more.
> 
> Seems to me that's exactly the cover that was on the paperback I read in HS.


That's a shame. It's a much nicer cover than the yucky one they have on it now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Kindle Daily Deal post took a brief vacation to the mountains where there was no broadband or cell phone coverage, but it's back now!

Today's Daily Deals include mystery, romance, sci-fi and a contemporary novel for middle-graders...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Only The Innocent by *KB's own Rachel Abbott - $1.99*

Every moment of Sir Hugo Fletcher's life has been chronicled in the British press: his privileged upbringing, his high-profile charity work to end human trafficking-even his two marriages. But when the billionaire philanthropist is discovered murdered in his London home, tied naked to a bed, the scandal is only a shadow of the darkness lurking off-camera. Laura Fletcher returns from an Italian vacation to find her husband dead and her home under siege by paparazzi. Is she shocked? Yes. But is she distraught? Not exactly. Especially when Chief Inspector Tom Douglas reveals his suspicions that Hugo's killer is female. Laura always knew she wasn't the only woman in Hugo's life. And she knows she wasn't the only one with a motive to kill. The deeper Douglas digs, the more sordid details about Hugo Fletcher he uncovers. And yet nothing compares to the secret Laura guards, a secret that could bring the guilty to justice-or destroy an innocent life forever.

470 pages. 4.2 stars after 332 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Head Over Heels (A Lucky Harbor Novel) by * Jill Shalvis - $0.99*

Breaking rules and breaking hearts Free-spirited Chloe lives life on the edge. Unlike her soon-to-be married sisters, she isn't ready to settle into a quiet life running their family's newly renovated inn. But soon her love of trouble--and trouble with love-draws the attention of the very stern, very sexy sheriff who'd like nothing better than to tame her wild ways. Suddenly Chloe can't take a misstep without the sheriff hot on her heels. His rugged swagger and his enigmatic smile are enough to make a girl beg to be handcuffed. For the first time, instead of avoiding the law, Chloe dreams of surrender. Can this rebel find a way to keep the peace with the straitlaced sheriff? Or will Chloe's colorful past keep her from a love that lasts . . . and the safe haven she truly wants in a town called Lucky Harbor?

328 pages. 4.5 stars after 157 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Surface Detail (Culture) by * Iain M. Banks - $1.99*

It begins in the realm of the Real, where matter still matters. It begins with a murder. And it will not end until the Culture has gone to war with death itself. Lededje Y'breq is one of the Intagliated, her marked body bearing witness to a family shame, her life belonging to a man whose lust for power is without limit. Prepared to risk everything for her freedom, her release - when it comes - is at a price, and to put things right she will need the help of the Culture. Benevolent, enlightened and almost infinitely resourceful though it may be, the Culture can only do so much for any individual. With the assistance of one of its most powerful - and arguably deranged - warships, Lededje finds herself heading into a combat zone not even sure which side the Culture is really on. A war - brutal, far-reaching - is already raging within the digital realms that store the souls of the dead, and it's about to erupt into reality. It started in the realm of the Real and that is where it will end. It will touch countless lives and affect entire civilizations, but at the center of it all is a young woman whose need for revenge masks another motive altogether.

627 pages. 4.4 stars after 120 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Clique by * Lisi Harrison - $1.99*

Massie Block: With her glossy brunette bob and laser-whitened smile, Massie is the uncontested ruler of The Clique and the rest of the social scene at Octavian Country Day School, an exclusive private girls' school in Westchester County, New York. Massie knows you'd give anything to be just like her.

Dylan Marvil: Massie's second in command who divides her time between sucking up to Massie and sucking down Atkins Diet shakes.

Alicia Rivera: As sneaky as she is beautiful, Alicia floats easily under adult radar because she seems so "sweet." Would love to take Massie's throne one day. Just might.

Kristen Gregory: She's smart, hardworking, and will insult you to tears faster than you can say "my haircut isn't ugly!"

Enter Claire Lyons, the new girls from Florida in Keds and two-year-old Gap overalls, who is clearly not Clique material. Unfortunately for her, Claire's family is staying in the guesthouse on Massie's family's huge estate while they look for a new home. Claire's future looks worse than a bad Prada knockoff. But with a little luck and a lot of scheming, Claire might just come up smelling like Chanel No. 19. . . . The Clique . . . the only thing harder than getting in is staying in.

224 pages. 4.1 stars after 405 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include 16 classic sci-fi novels by Ray Bradley and 25 romances for $0.99 each as well as sci-fi and a paranormal thriller for teens.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Something Wicked This Way Comes (Greentown) by * Ray Bradbury - $1.99*

Few American novels written this century have endured in the heart and mind as has this one-Ray Bradbury's incomparable masterwork of the dark fantastic. A carnival rolls in sometime after the midnight hour on a chill Midwestern October eve, ushering in Halloween a week before its time. A calliope's shrill siren song beckons to all with a seductive promise of dreams and youth regained. In this season of dying, Cooger & Dark's Pandemonium Shadow Show has come to Green Town, Illinois, to destroy every life touched by its strange and sinister mystery. And two inquisitive boys standing precariously on the brink of adulthood will soon discover the secret of the satanic raree-show's smoke, mazes, and mirrors, as they learn all too well the heavy cost of wishes -- and the stuff of nightmare.

A masterpiece of modern Gothic literature, Something Wicked This Way Comes is the memorable story of two boys, James Nightshade and William Halloway, and the evil that grips their small Midwestern town with the arrival of a "dark carnival" one Autumn midnight. How these two innocents, both age 13, save the souls of the town (as well as their own), makes for compelling reading on timeless themes. What would you do if your secret wishes could be granted by the mysterious ringmaster Mr. Dark' Bradbury excels in revealing the dark side that exists in us all, teaching us ultimately to celebrate the shadows rather than fear them. In many ways, this is a companion piece to his joyful, nostalgia-drenched Dandelion Wine, in which Bradbury presented us with one perfect summer as seen through the eyes of a 12-year-old. In Something Wicked This Way Comes, he deftly explores the fearsome delights of one perfectly terrifying, unforgettable autumn. --Stanley Wiater

308 pages. 4.1 stars after 304 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Practice Proposal: A Suddenly Smitten Novel (Entangled Bliss) by * Tracy March - $0.99*

Liza Sutherland isn't looking for love. Not from a charity-auction date she didn't even bid on and especially not with Nationals first baseman Cole Collins, the guy she obsessed over as an awkward teenager. She won't get involved with a notorious player, no matter how attractive Cole is.

Cole Collins is up for contract renegotiation, but after too many late-night parties, he'll need some positive publicity before he can make the roster. His agent, Frank, pitches Liza as the perfect prop&#8230;only Cole didn't account for Liza no longer being just a teenager with a crush. She's gorgeous and smart and he's instantly hooked.

When Frank makes Liza a deal she can't refuse-a bet she will fall in love with Cole or a cool half mil goes to charity-the game is on. But neither bet on the real feelings that surface. Could a fake fling turn into an official forever?

163 pages. 4.4 stars after 61 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* MetaGame by * Sam Landstrom - $1.99*

Speculative science fiction at its finest, MetaGame by Sam Landstrom is a 'future gamers' field guide and a philosophical cyberpunk adventure. In this original and disturbingly irreverent prospective world, gaming is more than a diversion-and gamers are, literally, in it for life. The OverSoul, an enigmatic, unifying force, offers winners points that add up to currency. Reigning champs are given the gift of immortality-while losers are condemned to aging and death. D_Light is one of the best players in his Family and will do anything to win, even if it means committing murder. When he's invited to a MetaGame-an exclusive, high-stakes competition-he jumps at the chance. But after the first quest, D_Light's overly ambitious ways brand him a renegade. With a warped sense of freewill that is needed to prevail, D_Light must either kill someone he's grown to love-or lose everything.

424 pages. 4.2 stars after 223 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Trick or Treat by * Richie Tankersley Cusick - $1.99*

A young girl is tormented by her new house's terrible past. Martha wants to be happy for her father. She likes his new wife-even if she's a terrible cook-but she doesn't understand why they had to leave Chicago and move to this horrible house in the country. It's big, broken-down, and miles from anywhere, alone in the woods with nothing on the property but an overgrown cemetery. But at night it doesn't feel empty.

Conor-her new, weird stepbrother-chose Martha's new room for her. It's dark and drafty, and no matter how she tries to fix it up, she can't sleep easily there. At night, whispers come from the closet, filling Martha with a sense that something terrible happened here. She's right. Not long ago, the house was the site of a gruesome murder. When Conor and Martha's parents leave town on their honeymoon, the two teens will find out why the dead don't rest easy at the old Bedford house.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Richie Tankersley Cusick including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

224 pages. 4.4 stars after 37 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* MetaGame by * Sam Landstrom - $1.99*
> 
> Speculative science fiction at its finest, MetaGame by Sam Landstrom is a 'future gamers' field guide and a philosophical cyberpunk adventure. In this original and disturbingly irreverent prospective world, gaming is more than a diversion-and gamers are, literally, in it for life. The OverSoul, an enigmatic, unifying force, offers winners points that add up to currency. Reigning champs are given the gift of immortality-while losers are condemned to aging and death. D_Light is one of the best players in his Family and will do anything to win, even if it means committing murder. When he's invited to a MetaGame-an exclusive, high-stakes competition-he jumps at the chance. But after the first quest, D_Light's overly ambitious ways brand him a renegade. With a warped sense of freewill that is needed to prevail, D_Light must either kill someone he's grown to love-or lose everything.
> 
> 424 pages. 4.2 stars after 223 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


FYI. . . . .if you've been around KB for a loooonnnnnggggg time. . . . .you might already have this one under another ASIN.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> FYI. . . . .if you've been around KB for a loooonnnnnggggg time. . . . .you might already have this one under another ASIN.


Thanks, Ann, I was going to check that...I think I do.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I picked it up in 2009, but titled MetaGame.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include thousands of books for students up to 77% off, a historical romance, fantasy, and a fun kid's rhyming book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* What the Best College Students Do by * Ken Bain - $3.49*

The author of the best-selling What the Best College Teachers Do is back with humane, doable, and inspiring help for students who want to get the most out of their education. The first thing they should do' Think beyond the transcript. Use these four years to cultivate habits of thought that enable learning, growth, and adaptation throughout life.

300 pages. 4.6 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

See the whole list here:
thousands of books for students up to 77% off​

*Daily Romance Deal* The Importance of Being Wicked by * Miranda Neville - $1.99*

With her captivating romances filled with brilliant intrigue, Miranda Neville has already won legions of fans among readers of historical romance. And her new series set in lusty Georgian England is sure to satisfy. The men are reckless, the women daring, and the hero and heroine _The Importance of Being Wicked_ are no exception. He's a duke who needs to marry a society wife. She's the troublemaker who's going to show him a thing or two about love. The solution: a marriage of convenience rife with powerful passion! If you like Lisa Kleypas and Eloisa James, you'll love the historical romances written by Miranda Neville.

384 pages. 4.0 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Blood of Dragons (Rain Wilds Chronicles) by * Robin Hobb - $1.99*

The final volume in Robin Hobb's popular Rain Wilds fantasy series, _Blood of Dragons_ completes the story of the dragons, their keepers, and their quest to find the lost city of Kelsingra-and the mythical silver wells that the dragons need to survive. Can Tintaglia and the Elderlings unlock the secrets of the ancient city? Or are they doomed to extinction? The world of Robin Hobb's Rain Wilds series has been praised by _Booklist_ as "one of the most gripping settings in modern fantasy," and _Publishers Weekly_ called the Rain Wilds books "a meticulously realized fantasy tale" and "a welcome addition to contemporary dragon lore."

545 pages. 4.4 stars after 288 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* There Was an Old Pirate Who Swallowed a Fish by * Jennifer Ward - $0.99*

There was an old pirate . . . who swallowed a fish, a bird, a map, some gold, and even a whole pirate ship! Will the Old Pirate sink to the bottom of the deep, dark sea? Yo ho ho! Watch his belly grow! Jennifer Ward's take on the "Old Lady Who Swallowed a Fly" song is perfectly matched with Steve Gray's zany digital illustrations.

34 pages. 4.6 stars after 66 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a romance, sci-fi fantasy, and a sci-fi thriller for grades 8 and up!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Circle of Bones by *KB's own Christine Kling - $1.99*

Sex and adventure meet history and intrigue in this breathless nautical thriller that spans decades to imagine a fascinating answer to the real-life mystery of the vanished French sub, Surcouf. When Maggie Riley sets sail for the Caribbean, all she wants is a little R&R before starting a work assignment in Dominica. The last thing Maggie expects is to rescue Cole Thatcher, a sexy-but possibly nuts-conspiracy-spouting archaeologist found swimming nude off the island of Guadeloupe. It turns out Cole is searching for the wreckage of a vanished World War II submarine, claiming it holds millions in gold coins and classified documents from a powerful inner circle of the secret society Skull and Bones. Maggie has enough skeletons to deal with. But when she learns her own past may intersect this inner circle of Bonesmen, she realizes Cole might not be so crazy after all-and joining him in the search for the sub may be her only course to uncover a hidden truth.

526 pages. 4.4 stars after 179 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Boomerang Bride by * Fiona Lowe - $0.99*

Matilda Geoffrey had risked it all for love. She'd left Australia to be with Barry-the man who had swept her off her virtual feet. Now, wearing a wedding dress, she's alone on Main Street in small-town Wisconsin, and things aren't working out exactly as planned&#8230;. In town for his annual family visit, Marc Olsen had never seen a bride quite like Matilda-staring into a storefront window, holding a tottering wedding cake and looking desperately in need of a groom. He doesn't have many warm feelings for his hometown, but meeting Matilda just as she discovers she's been scammed by her online "fiancé" stirs something in him. Matilda is not the kind of woman Marc imagined himself with, and Marc is anything but the romantic hero that Matilda has always dreamed of. But as unlikely circumstances throw them together, can they let go of their misconceptions and risk their hearts for love? 93,000 words "_Boomerang Bride_ is one of the best romance novels this reviewer has read in a long time. Top Pick." -_RT Book Reviews_ Don't miss _Saved by the Bride_ by Fiona Lowe, coming soon!

345 pages. 4.1 stars after 58 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Gooseberry Bluff Community College of Magic: The Thirteenth Rib by * David J. Schwartz - $1.99*

On an Earth that saw the weaponization of demons instead of uranium during World War II, a lone agent battles supernatural forces-and enemies within her own government-to unravel a conspiracy that threatens our very existence. This vivid alternate history sets the stage for a modern-day fantasy adventure that's equal parts Harry Potter and The X-Files. Across the world, a steady flow of illegally trafficked demons is fueling terrorist attacks known as "Heartstoppers," which leave bodies lifeless but not technically dead. Authorities have identified Gooseberry Bluff Community College of Magic, a quaint school on the border of Minnesota and Wisconsin, as a demon trafficking pipeline. Now it's up to Joy Wilkins, a young agent from the Federal Bureau of Magical Affairs, to go undercover as a professor and find the source. But when her mentor turns up murdered and the clues point to a secret society known as the Thirteenth Rib, Joy finds herself in the middle of an ancient war that leaves our world hanging in the balance. This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

416 pages. 4.2 stars after 84 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Lost Girl by * Sangu Mandanna - $1.99*

Eva's life is not her own. She is a creation, an abomination - an echo. Made by the Weavers as a copy of someone else, she is expected to replace a girl named Amarra, her 'other', if she ever died. Eva studies what Amarra does, what she eats, what it's like to kiss her boyfriend, Ray. So when Amarra is killed in a car crash, Eva should be ready. But fifteen years of studying never prepared her for this. Now she must abandon everything she's ever known - the guardians who raised her, the boy she's forbidden to love - to move to India and convince the world that Amarra is still alive.

437 pages. 4.5 stars after 41 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a historical fiction, a fantasy romance, a horror/sci-fi and a fun kid's book for grades 2-4.


*Kindle Daily Deal* City of Dreams: A Novel of Early Manhattan by * Beverly Swerling - $1.99*

In 1661, Lucas Turner, a barber surgeon, and his sister, Sally, an apothecary, stagger off a small wooden ship after eleven weeks at sea. Bound to each other by blood and necessity, they aim to make a fresh start in the rough and rowdy Dutch settlement of Nieuw Amsterdam; soon lust, betrayal, and murder will make them mortal enemies. In their struggle to survive in the New World, Lucas and Sally make choices that will burden their descendants with a legacy of secrets and retribution, and create a heritage that sets cousin against cousin, physician against surgeon, and, ultimately, patriot against Tory.

In what will be the greatest city in the New World, the fortunes of these two families are inextricably entwined by blood and fire in an unforgettable American saga of pride and ambition, love and hate, and the becoming of the dream that is New York City.

594 pages. 4.1 stars after 95 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Knight Awakened (Circle of Seven #1) by * Coreene Callahan - $1.99*

In AD 1331, warlord Vladimir Barbu seizes control of Transylvania. But in spite of his bloody triumph, his claim to the throne remains out of reach. The king of Hungary opposes his rule, the Transylvanian people despise his brutal ways, and the high priestess needed to crown him has vanished without a trace. But Barbu hasn't come this far only to be thwarted by a woman. He unleashes his best hunters to track her down and bring her to him-dead or alive. For Xavian Ramir, killing is the only life he has ever known. Torn from his family when he was a child, he was trained from an early age to be an elite assassin.

But now he longs for something more, vowing to start anew after one last job. The bounty on his target's head is enough to set him up for good-if he can resist the long-dead conscience that stirs to life when he meets his beautiful mark. Afina Lazar never wanted to become high priestess, but the brutal murders of her beloved mother and sister leave her no choice. Now she is running for her life, desperate to protect the magical amulet entrusted to her care. But when Barbu's assassin comes for her, she realizes her only chance of stopping the warlord's rise to power is to convince this enigmatic-and handsome-hunter that she is more valuable alive than dead. Dramatic and fast-paced, Knight Awakened is a stirring love story between two people searching for a second chance in a magical world of assassins, warlords, unearthly beasts, and nonstop adventure.

441 pages. 4.4 stars after 107 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* I Am Legend (RosettaBooks into Film) by * Richard Matheson - $1.99*

Robert Neville has witnessed the end of the world. The entire population has been obliterated by a vampire virus. Somehow, Neville survived. He must now struggle to make sense of everything that has happened and learn to protect himself against the vampires who hunt him constantly. He must, because perhaps there is nothing else human left. I Am Legend was a major influence in horror and brought a whole new thematic concept to apocalyptic literature. Several humanistic and emotional themes in this book blend the horror genre with traditional fiction: we see Neville as an emotional person, and observe as he suffers bouts of depression, dips into alcoholism and picks up his strength again to fight the vampiric bacteria that has infected (and killed off) most of humankind. Neville soon meets a woman, Ruth, (after three years alone), who seems to be uninfected and a lone survivor. The two become close and he learns from Ruth that the infected have learned to fight the disease and can spend short amounts of time in the daylight, slowly rebuilding strength and society as it was. The novel was adapted to film in 1964 as The Last Man on Earth, as Omega Man in 1971 and finally as I am Legend in 2007, starring Will Smith.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Richard Burton Matheson (born February 20, 1926) is an American author and screenwriter working primarily in the fantasy, horror, and science fiction genres. Between 1950 and 1971, Matheson produced dozens of stories, frequently combining elements from the different genres in which he works, making important contributions to the further development of modern horror. Matheson wrote fourteen episodes for the American television series The Twilight Zone, including the famous "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet." Notably, Steven Spielberg's first full length film (made for television) was based on the story "Duel," for which Matheson also wrote the screenplay. Matheson's first novel, Someone is Bleeding, was published in 1953. His thirty novels since then include The Shrinking Man (filmed as The Incredible Shrinking Man, again adapted from Matheson's own screenplay), and a science fiction/vampire novel, I Am Legend (made into film as The Last Man on Earth, 1964, The Omega Man, 1971, and I Am Legend, 2007). A new film based on Matheson's story "Steel," entitled Real Steel, is a major motion picture that was released in October 2011. His most recent novel, Other Kingdoms, appeared in March 2011. According to film critic Roger Ebert, Matheson's scientific approach to the supernatural in I Am Legend and other novels from the 1950s and '60s anticipated the "pseudorealistic fantasy novels like Rosemary's Baby and The Exorcist." In 2010, Matheson was inducted into the Science Fiction Hall of Fame, and Stephen King has cited Matheson as a creative influence; his novel Cell is dedicated to Matheson along with filmmaker George A. Romero. Author Anne Rice has said that Matheson's short story, "A Dress of White Silk" was a primary early influence on her interest in vampires and fantasy fiction.

One of the most influential vampire novels of the 20th century, I Am Legend regularly appears on the "10 Best" lists of numerous critical studies of the horror genre. As Richard Matheson's third novel, it was first marketed as science fiction (for although written in 1954, the story takes place in a future 1976). A terrible plague has decimated the world, and those who were unfortunate enough to survive have been transformed into blood-thirsty creatures of the night. Except, that is, for Robert Neville. He alone appears to be immune to this disease, but the grim irony is that now he is the outsider. He is the legendary monster who must be destroyed because he is different from everyone else. Employing a stark, almost documentary style, Richard Matheson was one of the first writers to convince us that the undead can lurk in a local supermarket freezer as well as a remote Gothic castle. His influence on a generation of bestselling authors--including Stephen King and Dean Koontz--who first read him in their youth is, well, legendary. --Stanley Wiater

272 pages. 4.2 stars after 870 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.95 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Stink: The Incredible Shrinking Kid by * Megan McDonald - $0.99*

In Stink's first solo adventure, his style comes through loud and strong - enhanced by a series of comic strips, drawn by Stink himself, which are sprinkled throughout the book. These very funny, homespun sagas reflect the familiar voice of a kid who pictures himself with super powers to deal with the travails of everyday life - including the occasional teasing of a bossy big sister!

128 pages. 4.7 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Blunt Instrument (Inspector Hannasyde) by * Georgette Heyer - $1.99*

"Ranks alongside such incomparable whodunnit authors as Christie Marsh, Tey, and Allingham." -_San Francisco Chronicle_

Who would kill the perfect gentleman? When Ernest Fletcher is found bludgeoned to death in his study, everyone is shocked and mystified: Ernest was well liked and respected, so who would have a motive for killing him? Superintendent Hannasyde, with consummate skill, uncovers one dirty little secret after another, and with them, a host of people who all have reasons for wanting Fletcher dead. Then, a second murder is committed, giving a grotesque twist to a very unusual case, and Hannasyde realizes he's up against a killer on a mission...

"Given the chance I could happily devour a stack of her novels one after the other." -_A Work In Progress_

"A few things that you are guaranteed when you pick up a Georgette Heyer novel of any kind are unique characters and a fast-paced plot." -_We Be Reading_

323 pages. 4.4 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Sugar Daddy (Travis) by * Lisa Kleypas - $2.99*

Lisa Kleypas has enthralled millions of readers with her powerfully seductive novels. Now she delivers a story featuring her most unforgettable characters yet....

SHE'S FROM THE WRONG SIDE OF THE TRACKS Liberty Jones has dreams and determination that will take her far away from Welcome, Texas---if she can keep her wild heart from ruling her mind. Hardy Cates sees Liberty as completely off-limits. His own ambitions are bigger than Welcome, and Liberty Jones is a complication he doesn't need. But something magical and potent draws them to each other, in a dangerous attraction that is stronger than both of them.

HE'S THE ONE MAN SHE CAN'T HAVE When Hardy leaves town to pursue his plans, Liberty finds herself alone with a young sister to raise. Soon Liberty finds herself under the spell of a billionaire tycoon---a Sugar Daddy, one might say. But the relationship goes deeper than people think, and Liberty begins to discover secrets about her own family's past.

WILL THEY FIND THEIR HEARTS' DESIRES OR WILL HEARTBREAK TEAR THEM APART' Two men. One woman. A choice that can make her or break her. A woman you'll root for every step of the way. A love story you'll never forget.

432 pages. 4.0 stars after 227 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Cards of Grief by * Jane Yolen - $1.99*

Jane Yolen's award-winning story about an alien civilization forever changed by the incursion of human social scientists and a mysterious ancient prophecy

The year is 2132 when members of the Anthropologist's Guild set down on the planet Henderson's IV, or L'Lal'lor as it is known to the native population. Charged with the nonintrusive study of alien cultures, the crew discovers a society containing no love or laughter. It is, instead, centered around death-a world of aristocratic and common folk in which grieving is an art and the cornerstone of life. But the alien civilization stands on the brink of astonishing change, heralded by the discovery of Linni, the Gray Wanderer, a young woman from the countryside whose arrival has been foretold for centuries. And for Anthropologist First Class Aaron Spenser, L'Lal'lor is a place of destructive temptations, seducing him with its mysterious, sad beauty, and leading him into an unthinkable criminal act.

Told from the shifting viewpoints of characters both alien and human, and through records of local lore and transcripts of court martial proceedings, Cards of Grief is a thoughtful, lyrical, and spellbinding tale of first contact. It is a true masterwork of world building from Jane Yolen, a premier crafter of speculative fiction and fantasy.

This ebook features a personal history by Jane Yolen including rare images from the author's personal collection, as well as a note from the author about the making of the book.

208 pages. 5.0 stars after 3 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Before I Fall by * Lauren Oliver - $2.99*

What if you had only one day to live' What would you do' Who would you kiss' And how far would you go to save your own life' Samantha Kingston has it all: the world's most crush-worthy boyfriend, three amazing best friends, and first pick of everything at Thomas Jefferson High-from the best table in the cafeteria to the choicest parking spot. Friday, February 12, should be just another day in her charmed life. Instead, it turns out to be her last. Then she gets a second chance. Seven chances, in fact. Reliving her last day during one miraculous week, she will untangle the mystery surrounding her death-and discover the true value of everything she is in danger of losing.

In this _Groundhog Day_ meets _Mean Girls_ teen hybrid, Sam Kingston is pretty, popular, and has a seemingly perfect boyfriend. But after a late-night party everything goes terribly wrong, and the life that she lived is gone forever. Or is it' At the start of_ Before I Fall_, Sam is self-consumed and oblivious about the impact of her actions on others. But as she repeatedly experiences slightly altered versions of the hours leading up to her death-and her relationships with friends, family, and formerly overlooked classmates bloom, end, or shift-it's impossible not to feel for the girl whose life ends too soon. Oliver's adept teen dialogue and lively prose make for a fast, page-turning story in which the reader is every bit as emotionally invested as Sam. --Jessica Schein

496 pages. 4.2 stars after 528 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry about the duplicate entry!  The kids' deal is there.  Thanks, telracs!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry about the duplicate entry! The kids' deal is there. Thanks, telracs!
> 
> Betsy


hey, the joys of cut and paste. and actually, the kid's book sounds more interesting than the sci-fi one...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a collection of Julia Child's letters, a hot romance, a sci-fi classic by Phillip B. Dick and a young adult romance.


*Kindle Daily Deal* As Always, Julia: The Letters of Julia Child and Avis DeVoto by * Joan Reardon - $1.99*

With her outsize personality, Julia Child is known around the world by her first name alone. But despite that familiarity, how much do we really know of the inner Julia?

Now more than 200 letters exchanged between Julia and Avis DeVoto, her friend and unofficial literary agent memorably introduced in the hit movie Julie & Julia, open the window on Julia's deepest thoughts and feelings. This riveting correspondence, in print for the first time, chronicles the blossoming of a unique and lifelong friendship between the two women and the turbulent process of Julia's creation of Mastering the Art of French Cooking, one of the most influential cookbooks ever written.

Frank, bawdy, funny, exuberant, and occasionally agonized, these letters show Julia, first as a new bride in Paris, then becoming increasingly worldly and adventuresome as she follows her diplomat husband in his postings to Nice, Germany, and Norway.

With commentary by the noted food historian Joan Reardon, and covering topics as diverse as the lack of good wine in the United States, McCarthyism, and sexual mores, these astonishing letters show America on the verge of political, social, and gastronomic transformation.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, December 2010: Though this collection of letters between Julia Child and her savvy friend, cook, and confidante, Avis DeVoto, may be voluminous, its narrative force is immediate. Julia and Avis shared a voracious curiosity about ingredients, gadgets, recipes, and methods that any home cook worth her salt will find wonderful to read. Their testing and tasting in large part fueled _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_, the now-legendary and game-changing cookbook that Avis, upon reading an early chapter, said "could be a classic and make your fortune and go on selling forever." Avis was an instant and unwavering champion of the book and shepherded its long journey towards publication stateside, as Julia and her co-authors in France worked doggedly on the manuscript, and there couldn't have been a better or brighter for advocate for the book's target audience. As a mid-century American housewife, Avis participated both eagerly and critically in the renaissance age of culinary convenience: she details her experiments with the frozen, freeze-dried, canned, and casseroled with a wonderful sense of humor and taste. These pieces are particularly fascinating to read now, as we resurrect the slow, local approach to home cooking, and her perspective on what was available to American cooks at that time is a seamless counterpart to her commentary on the cookbook itself, which she praises time and again for its classical richness and modern practicality. Julia writes to Avis early on that "people who love to eat are always the best people," and certainly nothing could be truer of these two formidable and gracious gourmandes. --Anne Bartholomew

Product Description

With her outsize personality, Julia Child is known around the world by her first name alone. But despite that familiarity, how much do we really know of the inner Julia' Now more than 200 letters exchanged between Julia and Avis DeVoto, her friend and unofficial literary agent memorably introduced in the hit movie _Julie & Julia_, open the window on Julia's deepest thoughts and feelings. This riveting correspondence, in print for the first time, chronicles the blossoming of a unique and lifelong friendship between the two women and the turbulent process of Julia's creation of _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_, one of the most influential cookbooks ever written. Frank, bawdy, funny, exuberant, and occasionally agonized, these letters show Julia, first as a new bride in Paris, then becoming increasingly worldly and adventuresome as she follows her diplomat husband in his postings to Nice, Germany, and Norway. With commentary by the noted food historian Joan Reardon, and covering topics as diverse as the lack of good wine in the United States, McCarthyism, and sexual mores, these astonishing letters show America on the verge of political, social, and gastronomic transformation.

432 pages. 4.5 stars after 131 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Fully Engaged by * Eve Gaddy - $1.99*

" . . . Danger, desire and deftly written characters intertwine to make Eve Gaddy's _FULLY ENGAGED_ a romantic scorcher." - _Romantic Times Bookclub_ Their passion is one fire they can't put out. Nine years ago, he left her alone and pregnant. Now he's back. When hotshot firefighter Callie Kilpatrick gets a new partner, he's the last man she ever wanted to meet again: Rick Montana, the man she once loved and planned to marry, the man who left her without explanation. Rick resurrects all the old, unresolved feelings she had for him. Though she never told him about her pregnancy, she blames him for the loss of their child. As for Rick, he's never forgotten Callie. But as her anger singes him, he wonders if he'll ever be able to get past the walls she's built around her heart. When they must work together to discover a murderer, they discover that passion still burns hot between them. Eve Gaddy is the award-winning author of sixteen novels. She lives in east Texas with her husband of many years and her incredibly spoiled Golden Retriever, who is convinced he's her third child.

220 pages. 4.8 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Man in the High Castle by * Philip K. Dick - $1.99*

"The single most resonant and carefully imagined book of Dick's career." - _New York Times_

It's America in 1962. Slavery is legal once again. The few Jews who still survive hide under assumed names. In San Francisco, the I Ching is as common as the Yellow Pages. All because some twenty years earlier the United States lost a war-and is now occupied by Nazi Germany and Japan. 
This harrowing, Hugo Award-winning novel is the work that established Philip K. Dick as an innovator in science fiction while breaking the barrier between science fiction and the serious novel of ideas. In it Dick offers a haunting vision of history as a nightmare from which it may just be possible to wake. Winner of the Hugo Award

288 pages. 4.1 stars after 287 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Virtuosity by * Jessica Martinez - $1.99*

An intensely romantic, "brilliant debut" (_Kirkus Reviews_) about a dangerous addiction, a fierce rivalry, and a forbidden love. Now is not the time for Carmen to fall in love. And Jeremy is hands-down the wrong guy for her to fall for. He is infuriating, arrogant, and the only person who can stand in the way of Carmen getting the one thing she wants most: to win the prestigious Guarneri competition. Carmen's whole life is violin, and until she met Jeremy, her whole focus was winning. But what if Jeremy isn't just hot&#8230;what if Jeremy is better?

Carmen knows that kissing Jeremy can't end well, but she just can't stay away. Nobody else understands her-and riles her up-like he does. Still, she can't trust him with her biggest secret: She is so desperate to win, she takes antianxiety drugs to perform, and what started as an easy fix has become a hungry addiction. Carmen is sick of not feeling anything on stage and even sicker of always doing what she's told, doing what's expected.

Sometimes being on top just means you have a long way to fall&#8230;.

306 pages. 4.2 stars after 71 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

be warned, the philip k. dick book is available in various editions, so check your kindle before buying.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, telracs!!

Today's Daily Deals include historical fiction (thiller/mystery), a romance, a pulp sci-fi classic, and a kid's book for preschoolers-first grade!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Corpse Reader by * Antonio Garrido - $1.99*

After his grandfather dies, avid scholar and budding forensic investigator Cí Song begrudgingly gives up his studies to help his family. But when another tragedy strikes, he's forced to run and also deemed a fugitive. Dishonored, he has no choice but to accept work as a lowly gravedigger, a position that allows him to sharpen his corpse-reading skills. Soon, he can deduce whether a person killed himself-or was murdered. His prowess earns him notoriety, and Cí receives orders to unearth the perpetrator of a horrific series of mutilations and deaths at the Imperial Court. Cí's gruesome investigation quickly grows complicated thanks to old loyalties and the presence of an alluring, enigmatic woman. But he remains driven by his passion for truth-especially once the killings threaten to take down the Emperor himself. Inspired by Song Cí, considered to be the founding father of CSI-style forensic science, this harrowing novel set during the thirteenth-century Tsong Dynasty draws readers into a multilayered, ingenious plot as disturbing as it is fascinating. In 2012, The Corpse Reader received the Zaragoza International Prize for best historical novel published in Spain (Premio Internacional de Novela Histórica Ciudad de Zaragoza).

494 pages. 4.2 stars after 347 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Perfect Marriage by * Kimberla Lawson Roby - $2.99*

The New York Times bestselling novel from the author of the Reverend Curtis Black series... ADDICTION. DECEPTION. PRETTY PICTURES HIDE UGLY SECRETS. Denise and Derrek Shaw are the perfect American couple. Happily married for fifteen years, they have a wonderful daughter, Mackenzie, successful careers, and a beautiful home in a posh Chicago suburb. They are attractive, respected . . . and hiding a shocking secret: a dangerous addiction to drugs. It started innocently enough. Denise occasionally used prescription drugs to help her deal with the long hours and demanding nature of her job. Derrek, also under pressure at work, began using cocaine socially with some of his colleagues. They can quit whenever they want to. At least, that's what Denise would like to believe . . . As her job becomes more stressful, Denise can no longer get through the day without a fix. Derrek realizes his harmless habit has become anything but, and desperately wants to get clean. However, his attempts are derailed when there is a sudden family tragedy. Once soul mates, now this husband and wife are quickly losing the immense love that had been the cornerstone of their marriage. With her parents spiraling out of control, Mackenzie makes an unexpected move to take matters into her own hands. Is her sacrifice too late-or is there still hope' Is there a final chance to save the Shaw family'

192 pages. 4.3 stars after 308 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Transmigration (Prologue Science Fiction) by * J. T. McIntosh - $0.99*

One man's terrifying journey out of his mind - and into many others! Fletcher was dying. But it wasn't that simple. His mind refused to follow his body; instead, it moved from brain to brain: young, old, healthy, ill, men, women. But now he found himself in the brain of Charles Searle, the twisted scientist who had altered Fletcher's mind, leaving him a disembodied personality. Fletcher now shared his brain. And Searle was dying.

180 pages. 4.7 stars after 3 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Sherlock Bones and the Missing Cheese by * Susan Stevens Crummel - $1.99*

What's that smell in the Dell' It comes from a cheese, a great big cheese, a smelly, scrumptious cheese, if you please, made from the milk of a cantankerous cow-oh, wow! The one-horned, two-eared, three-legged Cowabunga! But the Cowabunga cheese has gone missing, and Sherlock Bones is on the case! That brainy bloodhound must use all five of his senses to track down the thief. Children will have fun following the clues in this roll-off-your-tongue read-aloud inspired by the popular children's song "The Farmer in the Dell" and illustrated with Dorothy Donohue's lively signature cut-paper artwork.

*Note this book is available for download to the Kindle Apps for Windows 8, Android and iPad, as well as the Kindle Cloud Reader and the Kindle HD. My original Kindle Fire is not shown as a compatible device, nor are my eInk Kindles.*

38 pages. 4.4 stars after 32 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Kindle Daily Deal* The Corpse Reader by * Antonio Garrido - $1.99*
> 
> After his grandfather dies, avid scholar and budding forensic investigator Cí Song begrudgingly gives up his studies to help his family. But when another tragedy strikes, he's forced to run and also deemed a fugitive. Dishonored, he has no choice but to accept work as a lowly gravedigger, a position that allows him to sharpen his corpse-reading skills. Soon, he can deduce whether a person killed himself-or was murdered. His prowess earns him notoriety, and Cí receives orders to unearth the perpetrator of a horrific series of mutilations and deaths at the Imperial Court. Cí's gruesome investigation quickly grows complicated thanks to old loyalties and the presence of an alluring, enigmatic woman. But he remains driven by his passion for truth-especially once the killings threaten to take down the Emperor himself. Inspired by Song Cí, considered to be the founding father of CSI-style forensic science, this harrowing novel set during the thirteenth-century Tsong Dynasty draws readers into a multilayered, ingenious plot as disturbing as it is fascinating. In 2012, The Corpse Reader received the Zaragoza International Prize for best historical novel published in Spain (Premio Internacional de Novela Histórica Ciudad de Zaragoza).
> 
> 494 pages. 4.2 stars after 347 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


FYI -- I purchased this. . . .and then got a notice from Amazon that it qualified for a promotional credit. The email had a link that took me to a page of a dozen other books that I can get for a dollar each -- regular prices are between $2.99 and $4.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a romance, historical fiction, sci-fi and middle-grade fantasy


*Daily Romance Deal* Summer in Napa (A St. Helena Vineyard Novel) by * Marina Adair - $1.99*

When Alexis "Lexi" Moreau caught her husband, Jeff, sampling the sous-chef's more intimate wares in their New York restaurant, she ran-all the way back to her hometown of St. Helena, California. Six months later, Lexi has no husband and no restaurant. But she does have a three-step plan: First, convert her grandmother's bakery into her dream bistro. Second, ignore Grandma's matchmaking attempts. And third, avoid Marco DeLuca, her ex's commitment-phobic, distractingly sexy best friend. In school Lexi was off-limits for Marco. After all, she was his buddy's girl. But she's still as smart and as gorgeous-and apparently as immune to his charms-as she used to be. Yet the simple fake romance they agree upon to dodge Lexi's grandmother's matchmaking plans soon turns deliciously complicated. And the sultry summer might bring together all the right ingredients for Marco to win the only woman he's ever wanted.

340 pages. 4.1 stars after 212 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Courtiers by * Lucy Worsley - $2.99*

Kensington Palace is now most famous as the former home of Diana, Princess of Wales, but the palace's glory days came between 1714 and 1760, during the reigns of George I and II . In the eighteenth century, this palace was a world of skulduggery, intrigue, politicking, etiquette, wigs, and beauty spots, where fans whistled open like switchblades and unusual people were kept as curiosities. Lucy Worsley's The Courtiers charts the trajectory of the fantastically quarrelsome Hanovers and the last great gasp of British court life. Structured around the paintings of courtiers and servants that line the walls of the King's Staircase of Kensington Palace-paintings you can see at the palace today-The Courtiers goes behind closed doors to meet a pushy young painter, a maid of honor with a secret marriage, a vice chamberlain with many vices, a bedchamber woman with a violent husband, two aging royal mistresses, and many more. The result is an indelible portrait of court life leading up to the famous reign of George III , and a feast for both Anglophiles and lovers of history and royalty.

432 pages. 4.2 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Earthlight (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

Two hundred years after humans first touched down on the surface of the Moon, there are permanent settlements there-as well as on Venus and Mars. The inhabitants of these colonies have formed their own political alliance: the Federation. On the Moon, a government agent from Earth is hunting a suspected spy at a prominent observatory. He is caught up in the larger political struggle between Earth's government and that of the Federation, and ultimately must struggle for his life-in the beautiful and barren landscape of the Moon under Earth's light.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

160 pages. 4.0 stars after 26 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Forsaken: The Forsaken Trilogy by * Lisa M. Stasse - $1.99*

Choose a tribe. Watch your back. And don't stop running. Filled with thrilling adventure and romance, The Forsaken is praised by EntertainmentWeekly.com as "a fast-paced novel [that] you'll get sucked into. You just can't seem to put [it] down."

As an obedient orphan of the U.N.A. (the super-country that was once Mexico, the US, and Canada), Alenna learned at an early age to blend in and be quiet-having your parents taken by the police will do that to a girl. But Alenna can't help standing out when she fails a test that all sixteen-year-olds have to take: The test says she has a high capacity for brutal violence, and so she is sent to the wheel, an island where all would-be criminals end up.

The life expectancy of prisoners on the wheel is just two years, but with dirty, violent, and chaotic conditions, the time seems a lot longer as Alenna is forced to deal with civil wars for land ownership and machines that snatch kids out of their makeshift homes. Desperate, she and a charismatic warrior named Liam concoct a potentially fatal plan to flee the island. Survival may seem impossible, but Alenna is determined to achieve it anyway.

386 pages. 3.9 stars after 74 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

The next book in the trilogy is available now:
​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a contemporary "wryly comic" novel, a romance series, a paranormal series and a kid's book about sheltering from a storm.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Ghosts of Manhattan: A Novel by * Douglas Brunt - $2.99*

A wryly comic, first-person debut novel offering a withering view of life on Wall Street from the perspective of an unhappy insider who is too hooked on the money to find a way out, even as his career is ruining his marriage and corroding his soul.

It's 2005. Nick Farmer is a thirty-five-year-old bond trader with Bear Stearns clearing seven figures a year. The novelty of a work-related nightlife centering on liquor, hookers, and cocaine has long since worn thin, though Nick remains keenly addicted to his annual bonus. But the lifestyle is taking a toll on his marriage and on him.When a nerdy analyst approaches him with apocalyptic prognostications of where Bear's high-flying mortgage-backed securities trading may lead, Nick is presented with the kind of ethical dilemma he's spent a lifetime avoiding. Throw in a hot financial journalist who seems to be more interested in him than in the percolating financial armageddon and the prospect that his own wife may have found a new romantic interest of her own, and you have the recipe for Nick's personal and professional implosion.

By turns hilarious and harrowing, Ghosts of Manhattan follows a winning but flawed character as he struggles to find the right path in a complicated urban heart of darkness.

290 pages. 3.9 stars after 248 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Far from Perfect (Perfect, Indiana: Book One) by * Barbara Longley - $1.99*

2012 OKRWA's National Readers' Choice finalist

2013 HOLT Medallion Award Winner Steal away on a journey to the heartland, where a wounded soldier meets the one woman who could be his new beginning&#8230; Noah Langford narrowly survived the roadside bombing in Iraq that cost him his leg and forever his peace of mind. When his stepbrother Matt dies in a car accident, the loss feels like the final blow to Noah's shattered soul. But then he learns about the girlfriend and baby living in Perfect, Indiana who Matt had never mentioned, and suddenly Noah has a new mission&#8230; Ceejay Lovejoy was nineteen and pregnant when her boyfriend walked out. Since that day, Ceejay has devoted herself to giving her daughter a better life, avoiding any man who could threaten that security-until the day Noah Langford shows up on her doorstep in Perfect. His gentle spirit has an unexpected effect on Ceejay's guarded heart, tempting her to take one last chance on love. But when a painful secret comes to light, it threatens to break the fragile bond growing between them&#8230;and to destroy a love powerful enough to heal them both.

348 pages. 4.4 stars after 262 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The second in this series is also on sale today:
​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* CAGED (Book 1, The Caged Series) by * Amber Lynn Natusch - $1.99*

"I stood in the middle of the room, unmoving - I barely breathed. My life had just become surreal, impossible, and one enormous lie. I needed to go, to run somewhere, anywhere to beat back the reality that was rapidly closing in around me. The image of him was burned into my retina, flashing over and over again like a warning. He was trapped somewhere between human and decidedly not, and I realized that was my new reality. I was too." After the death of her parents, Ruby awakens from a lifetime of shadows and finds herself alone, thrust into a world of lies, deceit, betrayal and the supernatural. As her quest for truth continues to come up short, she realizes that maybe some questions really are best left unanswered. When her true identity is finally unveiled, she is forced to choose between two of the mysterious men who continually seem to crop up in her life. She chooses poorly. Now abandoned, Ruby must learn to call on the darkness within to survive, or spend a hellish eternity imprisoned because of it. (Content Advisory: language, mild violence)

* * * ONLINE REVIEWS * * * "Caged is very much plot driven and when paired with Ruby's outstanding voice this story quickly becomes next to impossible to put down. Natusch's descriptions are spellbinding without putting even the smallest damper on the endless action. It might be an indie publication but rest assured, you're in for a wild ride. With a riveting narrative and a story line that just doesn't quit; this book is a must read for any and all paranormal fiction junkies." ~Carmel "Caged could very possibly be one of the best Urban Fantasy novels I have ever read." ~Jena Gregoire, "This is a story that starts with a bang and then keeps on going." "A well written and edited book, which has an equally gripping beginning that doesn't quite let up, until the very end." "I'll admit that CAGED sucked me in, and I bought HAUNTED the minute I finished it." ~Connie Suttle, bestselling author of the Blood Destiny series

335 pages. 4.2 stars after 243 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The rest of this series is also on sale today:
   ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Storm Song by * Nancy Viau - $1.99*

As thunder and lightning approach, a family gathers inside to play, sing, eat, and snuggle together until the weather clears. This sweet story captures both the excitement of a thunderstorm and the reassurance children need during a storm. The lively, rhythmic text mimics the storm sounds while the bold, playful art conveys this special family time.

A Look Inside

13 pages. 4.4 stars after 30 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a contemporary novel, a historical romance, fantasy and a coming-of-age tale.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk: A Novel by * Ben Fountain - $1.99*

Winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award for Fiction and a finalist for the National Book Award! From the PEN/Hemingway Award-winning author of the critically acclaimed short story collection, _Brief Encounters with Che Guevara_, comes _Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk_ ("The _Catch-22_ of the Iraq War" -Karl Marlantes). A razor-sharp satire set in Texas during America's war in Iraq, it explores the gaping national disconnect between the war at home and the war abroad. Ben Fountain's remarkable debut novel follows the surviving members of the heroic Bravo Squad through one exhausting stop in their media-intensive "Victory Tour" at Texas Stadium, football mecca of the Dallas Cowboys, their fans, promoters, and cheerleaders.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, May 2012:

Billy Lynn and his Bravo squad mates have become heroes thanks to an embedded Fox News crew's footage of their firefight against Iraqi insurgents. During one day of their bizarre Victory Tour, set mostly at a Thanksgiving Day football game at Texas Stadium, they're wooed by Hollywood producers, smitten by Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders, and share a stage at halftime with Beyonce. Guzzling Jack and Cokes and scuffling with fans, the Bravos are conflicted soldiers. "Okay, so maybe they aren't the greatest generation," writes debut author (!) Ben Fountain, who manages a sly feat: giving us a maddening and believable cast of characters who make us feel what it must be like to go to war. Veering from euphoria to dread to hope, Billy Lynn is a propulsive story that feels real and true. With fierce and fearless writing, Fountain is a writer worth every accolade about to come his way. --Neal Thompson

320 pages. 4.1 stars after 367 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Princess Charming by * Beth Pattillo - $1.99*

". . . high on wit, tension, and passion. . ." - Romantic Times "Pattillo charms with a delightfully funny Regency tale . . ." - Bookloons A hero's work is never done. Haunted by his past, Nicholas St. Germain, Crown Prince of Santadorra, has a penchant for rescuing anyone in distress-damsels as well as hapless canines. He has vowed to avoid heroism of any kind, but then Lady Lucy Charming barrels into his life, trailing trouble in her wake. Daughter of a Duke, Lady Lucy's life is anything but charming. Forced into drudgery by her stepmother after the Duke's death, Lady Lucy endures her lot while plotting rebellion. She foregoes the usual balls and Society's marriage mart, leaving those pursuits to her desperate stepsisters. Instead, Lucy continues the clandestine and often dangerous work of her late father. But to be discovered aiding the reformation efforts could mean imprisonment for Lucy. Any man who thinks to rescue her from her dedication to the cause will find himself pulling a recalcitrant Lucy from one scrape after another. And when Lucy's passion for reform places her in jeopardy, Nick finds that a dangerously enticing wager may be the only way to save them both. When love requires the most daring rescue of all, what's a hero to do'

248 pages. 3.9 stars after 5 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* World of Warcraft: Arthas: Rise of the Lich King by * Christie Golden - $1.99*

Frostmourne.

It was caught in a hovering, jagged chunk of ice, the runes that ran the length of its blade glowing a cool blue. Below it was a dais of some sort, standing on a large gently raised mound that was covered in a dusting of snow. A soft light, coming from somewhere high above where the cavern was open to daylight, shone down on the runeblade. The icy prison hid some details of the sword's shape and form, exaggerated others. It was revealed and concealed at the same time, and all the more tempting, like a new lover imperfectly glimpsed through a gauzy curtain. Arthas knew the blade -- it was the selfsame sword he had seen in his dream when he first arrived. The sword that had not killed Invincible, but that had brought him back healed and healthy. He'd thought it a good omen then, but now he knew it was a true sign. This was what he had come to find. This sword would change everything. Arthas stared raptly at it, his hands almost physically aching to grasp it, his fingers to wrap themselves around the hilt, his arms to feel the weapon swinging smoothly in the blow that would end Mal'Ganis, end the torment he had visited upon the people of Lordaeron, end this lust for revenge. Drawn, he stepped forward.

The uncanny elemental spirit drew its icy sword. "Turn away, before it is too late," it intoned.

* * *

His evil is legend. Lord of the undead Scourge, wielder of the runeblade Frostmourne, and enemy of the free peoples of Azeroth. The Lich King is an entity of incalculable power and unparalleled malice -- his icy soul utterly consumed by his plans to destroy all life on the World of Warcraft.

But it was not always so. Long before his soul was fused with that of the orc shaman Ner'zhul, the Lich King was Arthas Menethil, crown prince of Lordaeron and faithful paladin of the Silver Hand.

When a plague of undeath threatened all that he loved, Arthas was driven to pursue an ill-fated quest for a runeblade powerful enough to save his homeland. Yet the object of his search would exact a heavy price from its new master, beginning a horrifying descent into damnation. Arthas's path would lead him through the arctic northern wastes toward the Frozen Throne, where he would face, at long last, the darkest of destinies.

321 pages. 4.2 stars after 114 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The After Girls by * Leah Konen - $1.99*

Ella, Astrid, and Sydney were planning the perfect summer after high school graduation. But when Astrid commits suicide in a lonely cabin, the other girls' worlds are shattered. How could their best friend have done this--to herself and to them' They knew everything about Astrid. Shouldn't they have seen this coming' Couldn't they have saved her' As Ella hunts for the truth, and Sydney tries to dull the pain, a chilling Facebook message from Astrid leaves them wondering whether their beloved friend is communicating from the after life. The girls embark on a journey to uncover Astrid's dark secrets. The answers to those questions--questions they never dreamed of asking--will change their lives forever.

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 36 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a four-book thriller series for $1.99 each, twenty romances, a sci-fi/fantasy trilogy by a master, $3.03 each and a teen sci-fi thriller. ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Face of Betrayal (A Triple Threat Novel) by * Lis Wiehl - $1.99*

FOX News legal correspondent and former Federal Prosecutor Lis Wiehl has created a suspense series as timely as tomorrow's headlines. While home on break, a seventeen-year-old Senate page takes her dog out for a walk and never returns. The resulting media firestorm quickly ensnares television reporter Cassidy Shaw, Federal Prosecutor Allison Pierce, and FBI Special Agent Nicole Hedges. Together, these life-long friends call themselves The Triple Threat-a nickname derived from their favorite dessert as well as their uncanny ability to crack cases from their three unique positions of power. Together, they must find the one face of betrayal amidst a crowd of growing suspects-including a US Senator-before they become the next victims. Lis Wiehl's expertise in law, politics, and criminal investigation merges with April Henry's narrative genius to create a gripping mystery filled with rich characters, real danger, and a shocking yet satisfying final twist. "One of top ten best books of year" -Suspense Magazine "[A] sizzling political thriller . . . The seamless plot offers a plethora of twists and turns." -Publishers Weekly

320 pages. 3.7 stars after 256 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

The next three books in the series are also available for $1.99 today.
  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* A Suite Deal (Suite Love Series, Book One) by *KB's own Sue Gibson - $0.99*

Jilted by her fiance, marine biologist Lily Greensly retreats to the tranquil shores of Loon Lake to research indigenous fishes and help out at her family's rustic fishing lodge. But when she finds an enormous, new-age hotel spoiling the view from her cherished inheritance, the tiny and pristine Osprey Island, Lily decides that the Nirvana Hotel's handsome owner warrants closer scrutiny. Ambitious hotelier Ethan Weatherall cut his teeth in the hotel industry and is determined to buy Lily's treasured island and convert it to a concrete helipad. Career-climbing, cosmopolitan Ethan cannot risk falling for a woman who could never be happy away from the wilds of nature. But it seems that boat may have already sailed, as he falls into the deep end for Lily's sweet soul and independent spirit. Lily must figure out a way to stop Ethan from destroying the tranquility of Loon Lake while trying to resist his charming city-bred manners. If she can't, there's more than just Osprey Island at stake. A Suite Deal is the first book in the Suite Love Series by Sue Gibson.

194 pages. 3.8 stars after 13 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

There are 19 other romance books available today. Find the complete list here.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Scarlet Fig: Or, Slowly Through a Land of Stone, Book Three of the Vergil Magus Series (Prologue Fantasy) by * Avram Davidson - $3.03*

The Last Manuscript of a Master It began with an accident, as if Fate had a plan for Vergil Magus . . . After his trials in the Very Rich City of Averno but before his crowning achievement of a certain magic mirror, the great sorcerer and alchemist finds himself on a journey nothing short of epic. Sure he is slated for death in Rome, Vergil seeks safety in the far reaches of the Empire and finds a world teeming with wonders and magical oddities. The "unhistoric" sea adventure is a deft mix of fantastic fact and fable, showcasing the author's keen attention to the often forgotten connections between them.

285 pages. 4.0 stars after 2 reviews. Text to Speech, Lending enabled.

The other two books in the trilogy are also $3.03 today:
 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Adaptation by * Malinda Lo - $2.99*

Reese can't remember anything from the time between the accident and the day she woke up almost a month later. She only knows one thing: She's different now. Across North America, flocks of birds hurl themselves into airplanes, causing at least a dozen to crash. Thousands of people die. Fearing terrorism, the United States government grounds all flights, and millions of travelers are stranded. Reese and her debate team partner and longtime crush David are in Arizona when it happens. Everyone knows the world will never be the same. On their drive home to San Francisco, along a stretch of empty highway at night in the middle of Nevada, a bird flies into their headlights. The car flips over. When they wake up in a military hospital, the doctor won't tell them what happened, where they are--or how they've been miraculously healed. Things become even stranger when Reese returns home. San Francisco feels like a different place with police enforcing curfew, hazmat teams collecting dead birds, and a strange presence that seems to be following her. When Reese unexpectedly collides with the beautiful Amber Gray, her search for the truth is forced in an entirely new direction--and threatens to expose a vast global conspiracy that the government has worked for decades to keep secret. Adaptation is a bold contemporary science-fiction thriller from the acclaimed author of Ash.

402 pages. 4.2 stars after 38 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a nonfiction thriller, historical romance, fantasy and a charming kid's picture book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Secret Rescue: An Untold Story of American Nurses and Medics Behind Nazi Lines by * Cate Lineberry - $2.99*

The compelling untold story of a group of stranded U.S. Army nurses and medics fighting to escape Nazi-occupied Europe.

When 26 Army nurses and medics-part of the 807th Medical Air Evacuation Transport Squadron-boarded a cargo plane for transport in November 1943, they never anticipated the crash landing in Nazi-occupied Albania that would lead to their months-long struggle for survival. A drama that captured the attention of the American public, the group and its flight crew dodged bullets and battled blinding winter storms as they climbed mountains and fought to survive, aided by courageous villagers who risked death at Nazi hands to help them. A mesmerizing tale of the courage and heroism of ordinary people, THE SECRET RESCUE tells not only a new story of struggle and endurance, but also one of the daring rescue attempts by clandestine American and British organizations amid the tumultuous landscape of the war.

300 pages. 4.4 stars after 66 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Much Ado About Marriage by * Karen Hawkins - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Karen Hawkins's first historical romance, originally titled ONE LUCKY LORD and written as Kim Bennett, has been rewritten to tie into both her "MacLeans" series and her new "Hurst Amulet" series.

Fearless English earl Thomas Wentworth scoffs at failure, trusting in the legendary Wentworth luck to safeguard his spy mission to Scotland. But a single encounter with saucy Scotswoman Fia Maclean turns Thomas's mission topsy-turvy. All-too-innocently entangling him in his enemy's trap, the beautiful Fia gives Thomas no escape but to marry her. But Thomas doesn't know just what he's marrying into. With an ancient amulet in Fia's possession, she wields even more power than her sharp tongue and quick wit. Her cousin, Douglas Maclean stole the magical amulet from the White Witch, Maeve Hurst, and gave it to Fia for safekeeping. But now, with Fia in London with Thomas, the amulet falls into the hands of Queen Elizabeth. Thinking it will be safe in the queen's hands, Fia leaves it be and focuses on bedeviling her newly betrothed!

400 pages. 4.0 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Still (Rodrigo of Caledon) by * David Feintuch - $1.99*

David Feintuch's fantasy debut: the rousing tale of a young man's quest to reclaim his throne and master his own soul.

Rodrigo, Prince of Caledon, is petulant, selfish, and uncaring. When his mother, Queen Elena, dies, he fully expects to inherit the title of king. Instead, his uncle usurps the throne, and Rodrigo is forced out of the kingdom, along with his brother and best friend.

In order for Rodrigo to take back his birthright, he must win not only the allegiance of the Council of State, but also the Still, a mystical power that can be channeled by the rightful king of Caledon. To wield that power, Rodrigo must be pure, must be honest, and must be crowned king. Rodrigo's success or failure will determine the fate of not only his homeland, but of his very soul.

When Queen Elana dies, underaged Rodrigo's status as the rightful king is instantly threatened by the ambitions of his uncle. Despite his personal shortcomings and manifest lack of readiness to rule, he has loyal friends and allies and they help him first to flee his uncle and, gradually, to fight and win the most important battle of the war for Caledon: the struggle to command himself. Only then can he begin to claim his kingdom. This isn't a sanitized Fantasyland, nor is it a comfortable story. David Feintuch doesn't flinch from the violence and roughness of his medieval setting, and his depiction of Rodrigo's striving for self-confidence and the respect of others is hard-hitting and hard to put down. There's room for a sequel, but no real need: the coming-of-age story is the heart of this book, and it beats vividly.

592 pages. 3.6 stars after 65 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Little Red Hot by * Eric A. Kimmel - $1.99*

Little Red Hot loves red hot chilli peppers. She eats them for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. When her grandmother catches a cold, Little Red makes her a hot pepper pie that will "knock those cold germs right out of her". But before Little Red shares her pie with Grandma, she meets Señor Lobo. The pie comes in very handy when the wily wolf tries to trick her into thinking he's her grandmother.

16 pages. 4.7 stars after 38 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Note that this picture book is not shown as available for the eink Kindles.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a paranormal series, an Amish romance, a fantasy and a YA coming-of-age tale.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Emerald Isle (A Stacy Justice Mystery) by * Barbra Annino - $1.99*

Stacy Justice may be a witch, but she still wants a nice, normal twenty-ninth birthday. Unfortunately, Stacy rarely gets normal. As her grandmother, Birdie, plans a birthday ritual for Stacy, disastrous news derails the celebration: the magic cauldron that supplies the world's food has disappeared. And the last time it vanished, Ireland fell under the Great Famine. A secret society known as The Council decrees that if Stacy finds the cauldron, she'll receive the coveted role of Seeker of Justice, and her mother will finally be freed from prison in Ireland. But the grandson of nasty council member Tallulah challenges Stacy for the role. If he finds the cauldron first, Stacy will never see her mother again. And if they both fail, the world will suffer an unimaginable fate. The fourth book in the enchanted Stacy Justice series, Emerald Isle follows Stacy's journey to Ireland-and to a mysterious, magical world. But can the reluctant witch complete her international, intergenerational quest in time to save her mother-and the whole planet'

324 pages. 4.5 stars after 82 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The first three books in the series are also $1.99 today only, and should be read in order. I've read the first three--and can loan them if anyone is interested. I'm pleased to pick up the fourth!
  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Miriam's Quilt (Forever after in apple lake™) by * Jennifer Beckstrand - $2.99*

Book Three in the Forever After in Apple Lake™ series, about three cousins who find love in Amish country. In Miriam's Quilt, Miriam Bontrager has loved Ephraim for as long as she can remember. But when scandal rocks Miriam's family, Ephraim decides that she is not worthy of him. Heartbroken, Miriam vows to never again trust anyone with her affections. But will she surrender her heart when a man of simple faith and gentle ways shows her how to love again' Seth Lambright has always found Miriam pretty, but she's also too stuck-up to pay him any notice. That is, until she comes to his stable after Ephraim's devastating rejection. Spending time with Seth's horses gives Miriam comfort and helps her mend, but her presence nudges Seth dangerously close to falling in love. Unable to ignore the way Miriam tugs at his heart, will he risk everything to show her that there is more to love than the pain of bitter memories'

336 pages. 4.8 stars after 28 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Two other books in the series, not on sale, are also listed for your convenience.
 ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Dirty Streets of Heaven: Volume One of Bobby Dollar by * Tad Williams - $1.99*

Bobby Dollar is an angel-a real one. He knows a lot about sin, and not just in his professional capacity as an advocate for souls caught between Heaven and Hell. Bobby's wrestling with a few deadly sins of his own-pride, anger, even lust. But his problems aren't all his fault. Bobby can't entirely trust his heavenly superiors, and he's not too sure about any of his fellow earthbound angels either, especially the new kid that Heaven has dropped into their midst, a trainee angel who asks too many questions. And he sure as hell doesn't trust the achingly gorgeous Countess of Cold Hands, a mysterious she-demon who seems to be the only one willing to tell him the truth. When the souls of the recently departed start disappearing, catching both Heaven and Hell by surprise, things get bad very quickly for Bobby D. End-of-the-world bad. Beast of Revelations bad. Caught between the angry forces of Hell, the dangerous strategies of his own side, and a monstrous undead avenger that wants to rip his head off and suck out his soul, Bobby's going to need all the friends he can get-in Heaven, on Earth, or anywhere else he can find them. You've never met an angel like Bobby Dollar. And you've never read anything like The Dirty Streets of Heaven. Brace yourself-the afterlife is weirder than you ever believed.

413 pages. 4.2 stars after 102 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.

The second book in the series, not on sale, is listed for your convenience:
​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Piece of My Heart by * Lynn Maddalena Menna - $1.99*

Still in high school, Marisol Reyes gets the chance of a lifetime to be a real singer, and she leaps at it. After all, this is the dream she held on to, all the days and nights she spent growing up on means streets of East Harlem. Marisol never gave in--no matter what her boyfriend or her best friend had to say. Who cares if only one in a hundred pretty, talented girls make it? She will be the one. In her rush to fame, Marisol tramples on the heart of her loyal best friend, and Julian, the boy she loves. But will it be worth it' One night at a private gig in the Hamptons, the little Latino girl with the big voice from East Harlem gets a severe reality check. A famous rapper who claims to be interested in her talents turns out to be interested in something else, threatening not only Marisol's dreams but her body and soul. Will the realities of the gritty New York music scene put out the stars in Marisol's eyes forever?

241 pages. 3.8 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include contemporary fiction by Elizabeth Berg, paranormal romance, fantasy and fairy tales for young adults.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Never Change by * Elizabeth Berg - $1.99*

You know people like me. I'm the one who sat in a folding chair out in the hall selling tickets to the prom but never going, the one everybody liked but no one wanted to be with.

A self-anointed spinster at fifty-one, Myra Lipinsky has endured the isolation of her middle life by doting on her dog, Frank, and immersing herself in her career as a visiting nurse. Myra considers herself reasonably content, telling herself, It's enough, work and Frank. And it has been enough -- until Chip Reardon, the too-good-to-be-true golden boy she adored from afar, is assigned to be her new patient. Choosing to forgo invasive treatment for an incurable illness, Chip has returned from Manhattan to the New England home of his childhood to spend what time he has left. Now, Myra and Chip find themselves engaged in a poingnant redefinition of roles, and a complicated dance of memory, ambivalence, and longing.

From the author whose work The New Yorker calls "strong" and "timeless" comes a wry and beautifully distilled portrait of one woman's resilience in the face of loneliness, and of a union that transcends life's most unexpected and challenging circumstances. With effortless warmth, and loving respect for characters that defies easy sentiment, Never Change melds the emotional depth and gentle intensity of poetry with the rich satisfactions of finely wrought fiction. 
Elizabeth Berg has a single great gift as a novelist. She creates heroines who are stuck and unhappy, yet deeply sympathetic. This may seem like an easy trick to pull off, but it's not. Think about it: usually when a character is mired in a problem--especially a problem stemming from her own reluctance to change, or fear of commitment, or lack of identity--the reader is ready within a few dozen pages to shout, "Pull yourself together!" and set the book aside. In contrast, Berg's characters seem like enjoyable challenges: problems with actual solutions. In Never Change, Berg uses her gift to great advantage. Middle-aged Myra Lipinsky describes herself as "the one who sat on a folding chair out in the hall with a cigar box on my lap selling tickets to the prom, but never going." And despite a flourishing career as a visiting nurse, she feels as much an also-ran as ever. As the novel begins, in fact, high school seems to be rearing its ugly head again: Chip Reardon, the heartthrob of Myra's youth, has returned to town to live with his parents. Chip is dying from a brain tumor, and Myra becomes his nurse. Berg is not the kind of writer to lay bare the unsettling power dynamics of such a situation. Instead, Chip and Myra become friends and, well, learn how to love each other. It's a testament to the author's strong sense of character that we actually believe--and what's more, care about--Myra's emergence from her emotional cocoon. And the book is full of nice details, like this snapshot of children being read to at a library, "rising up on their knees to see the pictures, resting their hands unselfconsciously on those ahead of them so that they would not lose their balance." Such careful observations, recounted in Myra's voice, make us believe that she is a character worth knowing, and worth saving. --Claire Dederer

370 pages. 4.1 stars after 137 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Forbidden by * Syrie James - $1.99*

She should not exist. He should not love her. Claire Brennan has been attending Emerson Academy for two years now (the longest she and her mom have remained anywhere) and she's desperate to stay put for the rest of high school. So there's no way she's going to tell her mom about the psychic visions she's been having or the creepy warnings that she's in danger. Alec MacKenzie is fed up with his duties to watch and, when necessary, eliminate the descendants of his angelic forefathers. He chose Emerson as the ideal hiding place where he could be normal for once. He hadn't factored Claire into his plans. . . . Their love is forbidden, going against everything Alec has been taught to believe. But when the reason behind Claire's unusual powers is revealed and the threat to her life becomes clear, how far will Alec go to protect her'

421 pages. 4.1 stars after 110 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* A Dawn of Dragonfire (Dragonlore, Book 1) by *KB's own Daniel Arenson - $0.99*

"Their wings thudded. Their flames roared. Thousands of dragons, warriors of Requiem, soared through wind and darkness. Their cries rose in the night: for war, for fire, and for glory." A Dawn of Dragonfire (Dragonlore, Book One): A new epic fantasy for fans of A Game of Thrones, The Hobbit, and The Lord of the Rings An Amazon Top 100 Bestseller / #1 Bestselling Epic Fantasy (December 2012) The people of Requiem, an ancient kingdom, can grow wings and scales, breathe fire, and take flight as dragons. Their hearts are noble, their wisdom great, their kingdom a land of beauty and peace. This peace will soon burn. From the south, a fire rises. Birds of flame take flight. The phoenixes soar, beasts of heat and wrath, large as dragons and cruel as wildfire. Their purpose is one: destroy the land of dragons. Requiem's dragons have defeated countless enemies. Their claws are sharp and their flames bright. But how can they fight the phoenixes, creatures woven of sunfire itself?

[flash=200,200][/flash]In 2011, the Song of Dragons trilogy introduced readers to mythical Requiem. Today, after 150,000 copies sold, a new dawn rises. Dragonlore returns to Requiem with an epic story--for both new readers and old fans--of blood, steel, and dragonfire.

328 pages. 4.3 stars after 91 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

The other two books in the Dragonlore trilogy are also on sale today.

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Faery Tales & Nightmares by * Melissa Marr - $1.99*

Faery Tales & Nightmare is an anthology of short stories by Melissa Marr, many set in the world of her Wicked Lovely series. Marr revisits favorite fan characters such as faeries Niall and Irial, and introduces fascinating new beings, including a vampire, a pair of selchie brothers, and a goblin. The strange creatures can appear anywhere, coming from the sea, from the woods, from inside storms; they may come seeking to bring destruction or to find a passionate encounter&#8230; Lush, seductive, and chilling, the stories in Melissa Marr's Faery Tales & Nightmares blend fairy tales and folklore, horror and fantasy, and allow us to revel in the unseen magic that infuses the world as we know it.

435 pages. 4.4 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $10.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy's 'off the grid' today but we didn't want you to miss the 'daily deal'.

Actually, as today is the 2nd 'birthday' of the daily deal, there are 65 books on special. . . .these are the most popular 'daily deal' books over the last two years. You'll also find them as 'gold box' deals.

Kindle Daily Deals August 24, 2013

I actually was somewhat disappointed -- all the ones that looked interesting to me, I'd already purchased previously. 

There's also a Romance Daily Deal:  a Science Fiction Daily Deal:  and a Teen Daily Deal 

And Betsy will be back tomorrow with the fancy layout.


----------



## deckard

Great! More to add to my TBR pile!

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a collection of stories about love, sci fi by Kurt Vonnegut and a paranormal story for teens.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Boy from Reactor 4 by * Orest Stelmach - $1.99*

Nadia's memories of her father are not happy ones. An angry, secretive man, he died when she was thirteen, leaving his past shrouded in mystery. When a stranger claims to have known her father during his early years in Eastern Europe, she agrees to meet-only to watch the man shot dead on a city sidewalk. With his last breath, he whispers a cryptic clue, one that will propel Nadia on a high-stakes treasure hunt from New York to her ancestral homeland of Ukraine. There she meets an unlikely ally: Adam, a teenage hockey prodigy who honed his skills on the abandoned cooling ponds of Chernobyl. Physically and emotionally scarred by radiation syndrome, Adam possesses a secret that could change the world-if she can keep him alive long enough to do it. A twisting tale of greed, secrets, and lies, The Boy from Reactor 4 will keep readers guessing until the final heart-stopping page.

388 pages. 4.0 stars after 526 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Last Girlfriend on Earth: And Other Love Stories by * Simon Rich - $2.99*

In "Center of the Universe," God struggles to balance the demands of his career with the needs of his long-term girlfriend. In "Magical Mr. Goat," a young girl's imaginary friend yearns to become "more than friends." In "Unprotected," an unused prophylactic recalls his years spent trapped inside a teen boy's wallet. The stories in Simon Rich's new book are bizarre, funny, and yet...relatable. Rich explores love's many complications-losing it, finding it, breaking it, and making it-and turns the ordinary into the absurd. With razor-sharp humor and illustrations, and just in time for Valentine's Day, Rich takes readers for an exhilarating, hilarious ride on the rollercoaster of love.

215 pages. 3.9 stars after 39 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Hocus Pocus (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Eugene Debs Hartke (named after the famous early 20th century Socialist working class leader) describes an odyssey from college professor to prison inmate to prison warden back again to prisoner in another of Vonnegut's bitter satirical explorations of how and where (and why) the American dream begins to die. Employing his characteristic narrative device--a retrospective diary in which the protagonist retraces his life at its end, a desperate and disconnected series of events here in Hocus Pocus show Vonnegut with his mask off and his rhetorical devices unshielded. Debs (and Vonnegut) see academia just as imprisoning as the corrupt penal system and they regard politics as the furnishing and marketing of lies. Debs, already disillusioned by circumstance, quickly tracks his way toward resignation and then fury. As warden and prisoner, Debs (and the reader) come to understand that the roles are interchangeable; as a professor jailed for ""radical"" statements in the classroom reported by a reactionary student, he comes to see the folly of all regulation. The ""hocus pocus"" of the novel's title does not describe only the jolting reversals and seemingly motiveless circumstance which attend Debs' disillusion and suffering, but also describe the political, social, and economic system of a country built upon can't, and upon the franchising of lies. At 68, Vonnegut had not only abandoned the sentiment and cracked optimism manifest in Slaughterhouse-Five, he had abandoned any belief in the system or faith for its recovery. This novel is another in a long series of farewells to the farmland funeral rites of childhood.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

340 pages. 4.2 stars after 78 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Switchers: 1 (The Switchers Trilogy) by * Kate Thompson - $1.99*

Tess has a secret power-and it just might save the world from disaster.

Thirteen-year-old Tess is a Switcher, able to change into any animal at will. No one knows her secret, or so she thinks. But one day a strange, scruffy boy follows her home from her Dublin bus stop. The boy's name is Kevin, and he's a Switcher too. Kevin convinces Tess that their powers are needed for something important: stopping the snowstorms rapidly advancing from the Arctic. Tess and Kevin will have to stretch their abilities to the very limit to try and save the world from frozen destruction.

220 pages. 4.3 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include contemporary fiction, historical romance, sci fi and a paranormal novel for teens.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Hundred Summers by * Beatriz Williams - $2.99*

Memorial Day, 1938: New York socialite Lily Dane has just returned with her family to the idyllic oceanfront community of Seaview, Rhode Island, expecting another placid summer season among the familiar traditions and friendships that sustained her after heartbreak. That is, until Greenwalds decide to take up residence in Seaview. Nick and Budgie Greenwald are an unwelcome specter from Lily's past: her former best friend and her former fiancé, now recently married-an event that set off a wildfire of gossip among the elite of Seaview, who have summered together for generations. Budgie's arrival to restore her family's old house puts her once more in the center of the community's social scene, and she insinuates herself back into Lily's friendship with an overpowering talent for seduction...and an alluring acquaintance from their college days, Yankees pitcher Graham Pendleton. But the ties that bind Lily to Nick are too strong and intricate to ignore, and the two are drawn back into long-buried dreams, despite their uneasy secrets and many emotional obligations. Under the scorching summer sun, the unexpected truth of Budgie and Nick's marriage bubbles to the surface, and as a cataclysmic hurricane barrels unseen up the Atlantic and into New England, Lily and Nick must confront an emotional cyclone of their own, which will change their worlds forever.

369 pages. 4.5 stars after 171 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Love's First Light by * Jamie Carie - $0.99*

New from Jamie Carie, today's most awarded new Christian romance writer. Christophé, the Count of St. Laurent, has lost his entire family to the blood-soaked French Revolution and must flee to an ancient castle along the southern border of France to survive. But the medieval city of Carcassonne proves more than a hiding place. Here Christophé meets the beautiful widow Scarlett, a complex and lionhearted woman suddenly taken by the undercover aristocrat's passion for astronomy and its influence upon his faith. Although their acquaintance begins brightly enough, when the Count learns that Scarlett is related to the man who murdered his family, he turns from love and chooses revenge. Heaven only knows what it might take for Christophé to love again, to love his enemy, and to love unconditionally.

323 pages. 3.8 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Overdraft: The Orion Offensive by * John Jackson Miller - $1.99*

After an egotistical stock trader for one of the twenty-second century's biggest corporations gets greedy and loses his employer a fortune, he has two options: go to jail or make the money back before anyone notices. Unfortunately, the only place such profits can be found is the galactic frontier, a region so dangerous it'll take an uneasy alliance with a crew of rugged mercenaries to keep him alive and in the black. You'd have to be insane to trade with the violent denizens of the Orion Arm, but with just one hundred days to recoup $100 billion, Jamie Sturm is feeling a little crazy. Standing between Jamie and a variety of agonizing deaths is Surge Team Sigma, the squad of power-armored mercenaries tasked with protecting him. Their last job ended in disaster thanks to Jamie's scheming, and, led by the implacable Bridget Yang, the team is determined to keep the hapless Jamie alive long enough to fix their reputation. That is, assuming they can ignore their own growing desire to flush the annoying tagalong out of the nearest airlock. A space opera fueled by today's financial bravado, Overdraft: The Orion Offensive strikes a thrilling balance between desperate firefights and trenchant dark humor. This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

421 pages. 4.0 stars after 46 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* I Am Number Four (Lorien Legacies) by * Pittacus Lore - $2.99*

Nine of us came here. We look like you. We talk like you. We live among you. But we are not you. We can do things you dream of doing. We have powers you dream of having. We are stronger and faster than anything you have ever seen. We are the superheroes you worship in movies and comic books-but we are real. Our plan was to grow, and train, and become strong, and become one, and fight them. But they found us and started hunting us first. Now all of us are running. Spending our lives in shadows, in places where no one would look, blending in. we have lived among you without you knowing.  But they know. They caught Number One in Malaysia. Number Two in England. And Number Three in Kenya. They killed them all. I am Number Four. I am next. 
*Amazon Best Books of the Month, August 2010*: John Smith has just arrived in Paradise, Ohio, just another stop in a string of small towns where the 15-year-old has been hiding out from the Mogadorians. Those terrifying aliens are hellbent on destroying him and the other nine Loric children who have sought refuge on Earth. The Mogadorians are picking off the surviving kids in numerical order. The first three are dead and John's number is up. Will his Legacies, his defining super powers, develop in time for him to fight against the enemy? _I Am Number Four_ is a breathless page-turner of a sci-fi novel that will have readers rooting for the teen alien who must unleash his fire power to save himself, his human friends, and the planet. This is the first of a slated multi-book series that, judging by this first book, will help reinvigorate a traditional YA genre that's grown a bit light on strong character development. So, gear-up sci-fi fans, the battle for Earth is on and there's a new kid in town!

452 pages. 4.0 stars after 699 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $6.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a novel set in pre-Castro Cuba, a romance, sci-fi and FOUR Mary Poppins tales for $0.99 each!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Telex from Cuba: A Novel by * Rachel Kushner - $1.99*

Rachel Kushner has written an astonishingly wise, ambitious, and riveting novel set in the American community in Cuba during the years leading up to Castro's revolution -- a place that was a paradise for a time and for a few. The first novel to tell the story of the Americans who were driven out in 1958, this is a masterful debut.

Young Everly Lederer and K. C. Stites come of age in Oriente Province, where the Americans tend their own fiefdom -- three hundred thousand acres of United Fruit Company sugarcane that surround their gated enclave. If the rural tropics are a child's dreamworld, Everly and K.C. nevertheless have keen eyes for the indulgences and betrayals of the grown-ups around them -- the mordant drinking and illicit loves, the race hierarchies and violence.

In Havana, a thousand kilometers and a world away from the American colony, a cabaret dancer meets a French agitator named Christian de La Mazière, whose seductive demeanor can't mask his shameful past. Together they become enmeshed in the brewing political underground. When Fidel and Raúl Castro lead a revolt from the mountains above the cane plantation, torching the sugar and kidnapping a boat full of "yanqui" revelers, K.C. and Everly begin to discover the brutality that keeps the colony humming. Though their parents remain blissfully untouched by the forces of history, the children hear the whispers of what is to come.

At the time, urgent news was conveyed by telex. Kushner's first novel is a tour de force, haunting and compelling, with the urgency of a telex from a forgotten time and place.

Rachel Kushner's first novel, Telex from Cuba, doesn't read like your usual debut. Using family stories, extensive archival research, and all the tools of the novelist's imagination, she creates a portrait in many voices of a small society at a crucial moment in time: the American sugar cane and nickel-mining colony in the last years before Castro and the first moments of his revolution. As seen through the lives of the children and wives of American executives, and the parallel intrigues of a nightclub dancer with powerful friends and a former French collaborator--along with striking cameos by historical figures like the Castro brothers, Hemingway, and, yes, Colonel Sanders--Kushner's Cuba makes the raw materials of revolution, and its aftermath, come alive.

Read an interview with the author on the Amazon product page.

337 pages. 3.9 stars after 147 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Scrimmage Gone South (Crimson Romance) by * Alicia Hunter Pace - $0.99*

Tolly Lee is pearls, debutant balls, and old silver on the breakfast table. She is ashamed of something she did thirteen years ago, but she was only sixteen and she didn't set out to do it. Still, she should not have led college senior Nathan Scott to think she was his age. She never imagined a football star like him would keep calling her, but it was mostly a long distance relationship and it's not like they had sex. In the end, she paid for her sins with her heart and she might not be done paying. When she moved to Merritt, Alabama, Nathan had been gone for over a decade. Now that he's back, and if the good citizens of her adopted hometown learn of her part in costing their hometown hero his chance at an NFL career, she might as well pack up her law practice and move to Siberia. A sports commentator christened Nathan Scott "The Angel" because of his flawless face and his ability to leap to catch a football, as if he had wings. He still has the face but his leaping days ended when he was injured after going on the football field distracted, only hours after catching the girl of his dreams in a terrible lie. He would never have accepted the job as head football coach of Merritt High if he'd known Tolly had set up shop on Main Street. Not that he still has feelings for her. But a small town has a way of reviving the past and when common interest in an orphaned teenager forces Tolly and Nathan to agree to an uneasy truce, guilt and old resentments resurface. With no end zone in sight, their mutual attraction leads to a Scrimmage Gone South. Sensuality Level: Sensual

303 pages. 4.7 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Off Armageddon Reef (Safehold) by * David Weber - $2.99*

Humanity pushed its way to the stars - and encountered the Gbaba, a ruthless alien race that nearly wiped us out. Earth and her colonies are now smoldering ruins, and the few survivors have fled to distant, Earth-like Safehold, to try to rebuild. But the Gbaba can detect the emissions of an industrial civilization, so the human rulers of Safehold have taken extraordinary measures: with mind control and hidden high technology, they've built a religion in which every Safeholdian believes, a religion designed to keep Safehold society medieval forever. 800 years pass. In a hidden chamber on Safehold, an android from the far human past awakens. This "rebirth" was set in motion centuries before, by a faction that opposed shackling humanity with a concocted religion. Via automated recordings, "Nimue" - or, rather, the android with the memories of Lieutenant Commander Nimue Alban - is told her fate: she will emerge into Safeholdian society, suitably disguised, and begin the process of provoking the technological progress which the Church of God Awaiting has worked for centuries to prevent.

Nothing about this will be easy. To better deal with a medieval society, "Nimue" takes a new gender and a new name, "Merlin." His formidable powers and access to caches of hidden high technology will need to be carefully concealed. And he'll need to find a base of operations, a Safeholdian country that's just a little more freewheeling, a little less orthodox, a little more open to the new. And thus Merlin comes to Charis, a mid-sized kingdom with a talent for naval warfare. He plans to make the acquaintance of King Haarahld and Crown Prince Cayleb, and maybe, just maybe, kick off a new era of invention. Which is bound to draw the attention of the Church&#8230;and, inevitably, lead to war. It's going to be a long, long process. And it's going to be the can't-miss SF epic of the decade.

At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

608 pages. 3.9 stars after 184 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Mary Poppins (Odyssey Classics) by * P. L. Travers - $0.99*

Life was never the same again for the Banks family after the astonishing Mary Poppins blew in with the east wind. This revised edition introduces some delightful new characters. "Delightful nonsense that defies an age boundary of appreciation."--Booklist

For all her offended sniffs and humphs, Mary Poppins is likely the most exciting nanny England--and the world--has ever seen. Young Jane and Michael Banks have no idea what's in store for them when Mary Poppins blows in on the east wind one autumn evening. Soon, though, the children are having tea on the ceiling, flying around the world in a minute (visiting polar bears and hyacinth macaws on the way), and secretly watching as their unusual nanny pastes gold paper stars to the sky. Mary's stern and haughty exterior belies the delightful nonsense she harbors; her charges, as well as her literary fans, respect and adore her. Grownups who have forgotten Mary Poppins's true charms will be tickled pink to rediscover this uniquely unsentimental fantasy. Younger readers will walk into Mary's world without batting an eye--of course the animals in the zoo exchange places with people on the night of the full moon. Certainly a falling star landing on a cow's horn will make her dance ceaselessly. Why wouldn't one be able to enter into a chalk picture? The only disappointing aspect of this classic is that it doesn't go on forever! (Ages 9 to 12) --Emilie Coulter

224 pages. 4.3 stars after 106 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.49 if you purchase this book.

Three sequels to the original Mary Poppins book are also on sale for $0.99 today:

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include six thrillers by Sandra Brown, a contemporary romance for $0.99, a paranormal mystery and a gothic novel for YAs.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Exclusive by * Sandra Brown - $1.99*

In this, her most ambitious novel yet, Sandra Brown weaves a tale of murder, passion and intrigue in the pristine corridors of the White House.

Watergate, Schmatergate, get a load of this: a dead infant, a sleazy president, a manic-depressive first lady, an aide that makes G. Gordon Liddy look like a wuss, murder, adultery, a thousand skeletons peeping from a thousand closets. Exclusive moves so quickly because somebody is always doing something bad. TV journalist Barrie Travis interviews the first lady, a Southern belle still mourning the death of her infant. With a mixture of horror and self-interest, Travis perceives the slightest hint that the first infant didn't merely die, but was murdered. But by who, and why' As you can imagine, that's when it gets messy. The book might capsize under the sheer weight of seamy scandals and sleazy characters were it not for the almost-supernaturally spunky Travis and her somewhat reluctant love-object, craggy ex-Marine Gray Bondurant. Bondurant left the White House under a cloud. Was he the first lady's lover' Travis and Bondurant come together to solve the mystery, of course. If you read fast, you might just keep up.

457 pages. 4.3 stars after 134 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

Five additional thrillers by Sandra Brown are available today for $1.99 each!

    ​
*Daily Romance Deal* I'm In No Mood For Love by * Rachel Gibson - $0.99*

What is Clare Wingate doing' One minute she's suffering in a pretty-in-pink gown she'll never wear again, and the next thing she knows it's morning . . . and she has the nastiest hangover of her life. To make matters worse, she's wearing nothing but a spritz of Escada and lying next to Sebastian Vaughan . . . her girlhood crush turned sexy, globe-hopping journalist. Somewhere between the toast and the toss of the bouquet she'd gotten herself into a whole lot of trouble. Clare had the right to go wild-after all, she'd been knocked off her dyed-to-match shoes after finding her own fiancé in a compromising position with the washing machine repairman. Clearly her society wedding is off. But Sebastian pushed all the wrong buttons-and some of the right ones, too. Clare is in no mood for love-not even for lust-and wants to forget about Sebastian and his six-pack abs ASAP. But he isn't in the mood to go away, and his kiss is impossible to forget.

384 pages. 3.4 stars after 67 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Trail of Dead (Scarlett Bernard) by * Melissa F. Olson - $1.99*

As a null, Scarlett Bernard possesses a rare ability to counteract the supernatural by instantly neutralizing spells and magical forces. For years she has used her gift to scrub crime scenes of any magical traces, helping the powerful paranormal communities of Los Angeles stay hidden. But after LAPD detective Jesse Cruz discovered Scarlett's secret, he made a bargain with her: solve a particularly grisly murder case, and he would stay silent about the city's unearthly underworld. Now two dead witches are found a few days before Christmas, and Scarlett is once again strong-armed into assisting the investigation. She soon finds a connection between the murders and her own former mentor, Olivia, a null who mysteriously turned into a vampire and who harbors her own sinister agenda. Now Scarlett must revisit her painful past to find Olivia-unless the blood-drenched present claims her life first.

310 pages. 4.3 stars after 84 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Madman's Daughter (Madman's Daughter - Trilogy) by * Megan Shepherd - $1.99*

For fans of Libba Bray, this first book in a gothic suspense trilogy is inspired by H. G. Wells's _The Island of Dr. Moreau_ and has been hailed by _New York Times_ bestseller Carrie Ryan as having "beautiful writing, breakneck pacing, a pulse-pounding mystery, and an irresistible romance." Following accusations that her scientist father gruesomely experimented on animals, sixteen-year-old Juliet watched as her family and her genteel life in London crumbled around her-and only recently has she managed to piece her world back together. But when Juliet learns her father is still alive and working on a remote tropical island, she is determined to find out if the old accusations are true. Accompanied by her father's handsome young assistant, Montgomery, and an enigmatic castaway, Edward, Juliet travels to the island, only to discover the depths of her father's insanity. Torn between horror and scientific curiosity, Juliet knows she must end her father's dangerous experiments and escape her jungle prison before it's too late. Yet as the island falls into chaos, she discovers the extent of her father's genius-and madness-in her own blood.

437 pages. 4.2 stars after 133 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery/thriller, a romance, the classic, Dr. Strangelove, and a fun kid's book for grades 3-5


*Kindle Daily Deal* Carved in Bone (Body Farm) by * Jefferson Bass - $1.99*



> There is a patch of ground in Tennessee dedicated to the science of death, where human remains lie exposed to be studied for their secrets. The real-life scientist who founded the "Body Farm" has broken cold cases and revolutionized forensics . . . and now he spins an astonishing tale inspired by his own experiences.


 Renowned anthropologist Dr. Bill Brockton has spent his career surrounded by death at the Body Farm. Now he's being called upon to help solve a baffling puzzle in a remote mountain community. The mummified corpse of a young woman dead for thirty years has been discovered in a cave, the body bizarrely preserved and transformed by the environment's unique chemistry. But Brockton's investigation is threatening to open old wounds among an insular people who won't forget or forgive. And a long-buried secret prematurely exposed could inflame Brockton's own guilt-and the dangerous hostility of bitter enemies determined to see him fail . . . by any means necessary. With Fascinating Insider Information on the Body Farm!

352 pages. 4.3 stars after 109 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Lip Service: A Novel by * M. J. Rose - $0.99*

_Lip Service_ is the prequel to M.J. Rose's Bestselling Butterfield Institute Series which includes three novels - _The Halo Effect, The Delilah Complex, The Venus Fix_ - and the short story collection _In Session_. _Lip Service_ probes the secret world of phone sex and one woman who becomes empowered by what she discovers there. Not since Erica Jong's Fear of Flying has a novel so masterfully examined the relationship between sexuality and identity.

On the surface, Julia Sterling's life seems blessed. Married to a renowned psychiatrist, living on Manhattan's tony Upper East Side, Julia deeply loves her stepson, and is forging a career as a journalist.

When a writing job at The Butterfield Institute - a sex therapy clinic - exposes her to the world of phone sex, Julia glimpses a world that stirs her erotic fantasies but threatens her carefully constructed reality. As she explores her emotional and sexual connections to the men she knows and several she will never meet, she confronts evil, perversity, and her own passions.

Tracing the currents of desire, illusion, and psychological manipulation,Lip Service is an astonishingly vivid glimpse into one woman's inner life. At the same time, this electrifying thriller grips the reader as it builds toward a battering climax.

Ad writer M.J. Rose's self-published novel is the first-person account of Julia Sterling, age 38, a Manhattan wife of the silver spoon set who, without telling her control-freak husband, takes a job as a phone-fantasy therapist at the high-toned Butterfield Institute. (This "progressive sex clinic" is no doubt named after John O'Hara's call girl novel, Butterfield 8.) It's not just a job, it's an adventure, about which Julia plans to write a book. Though Julia is a therapist, not a call girl, her role-playing conversations do get steamy, and she discovers unsettling things about her call-in clients. Her own banked fires of passion become aroused there, too; at home Julia's husband is far more interested in the TV's remote control than unbuttoning her blouse. Worse, he's an infuriatingly smug shrink (trained by her shrink father!) who belittles her; tries to define her as the nervous-breakdown case she was in her promiscuous, screwed-up youth; and attempts to shut her up with anti-anxiety pills. He's emotionally AWOL and refuses to discuss it, nor will he heed Julia's urgent decorating needs (there should be a green Chinese art deco area rug in their apartment, darn it). Men! Will Julia succumb to the Butterfield Institute's director, who quotes Robert Herrick and "To His Coy Mistress" with classy lasciviousness? Or will her college newspaper chum--newly divorced and in New York--escalate their ancient flirtation? Will Julia's husband's charity foundation get nailed by the IRS' Will the Butterfield Institute get exposed as a sex shop' Julia's adventures are more logical than a Danielle Steel heroine's, although Rose lacks Steel's dizzy velocity. But if Julia's plight piques your interest, then you might be interested to find out what happens when she discards her fear of flying. --Tim Appelo

320 pages. 4.1 stars after 133 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Red Alert (RosettaBooks into Film ) by * Peter Bryant - $1.99*

Peter Bryant's 1958 novel Red Alert tells the terrifying tale of just how close to nuclear destruction the world can be. Here, we are faced with the worst possible of all worst-case scenarios in the Cold War; an American general loses his reason and orders a full-scale nuclear attack on the Soviet Union. Air Force Brigadier General Quinten is a dying man suffering from the paranoid delusion that he can make the world a better place by setting in motion this catastrophic attack with Strategic Air Command bombers armed with nuclear weapons. Once they get wind of it, the President of the United States and his advisors work frantically in all efforts to stop the attack. They order the American bombers shot down, and they succeed - all but with one frightening exception - a lone bomber called the ""Alabama Angel"" escapes destruction. The crew of the Angel ignore the President's orders and continue on with their deadly mission. This book was originally published in the U.K. under the title Two Hours to Doom (written by Peter Bryant, the penname of writer Peter George). This intricately plotted and well-thought out novel conjures the vision of apocalyptic threat of nuclear war and illustrates just how absurdly easy such an attack can be triggered. A virtual genre of such fiction sprang up in the late 1950s, led by Nevil Shute's On the Beach, of which Red Alert was among the earliest and finest examples. Eugene Burdick and Harvey Wheeler's later bestseller, Fail Safe, so closely resembled Red Alert in premise and tone that George sued on plagiarism charges and actually won an out-of-court settlement. Both novels would inspire very different films that were both released in 1964.

166 pages. 4.3 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Emma Dilemma, the Nanny, and the Wedding by *KB's own Patricia Hermes - $0.99*

Annie is the very best nanny in the whole world, and it's been that way forever. But when Annie announces she's getting married, Emma panics. What will Emma do if Annie moves out' She won't be able to see her favorite nanny in the evenings anymore or visit her in the apartment upstairs. Then Emma's mother announces another change. She's pregnant! There are too many changes going on in Emma's life at once! The house is in an uproar with all the wedding planning, preparations for extra guests (Annie's five sisters and mother will be arriving from Ireland), and with Mom not feeling well. Somehow, Emma - and her brothers and sisters, too -manages to triumph over all these dilemmas, and discovers that although changes can be hard, they can be exciting, too

141 pages. 4.0 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Three other books in the Emma Dilemma series are also available for $0.99 today.

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a contemporary novel of friendship and courage, a romance, a paranormal novel and a fun book for middle-graders!


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Thread Unbroken by *KB's own Kay Bratt - $1.99*

Chai and Josi share a bond that transcends ordinary friendship. While Chai has always been Josi's protector-ever since they were toddlers, growing up together in a small Chinese village-she finds herself helpless when they are both abducted from their families and sold to faraway strangers. In their new home, with the family of the fisherman who bought them, their old lives are torn away piece by piece. But Chai knows she must stay strong if they're to have any chance of escaping. That same tenacious hope guides Chai's father, Jun, who fights to find the girls and bring them home, despite seemingly insurmountable odds and a corrupt legal system. The days since the girls were taken soon stretch to weeks and months, but Chai's spirit remains unbroken and Jun's resolve unwavering. Set against the backdrop of modern day China, A Thread Unbroken is an inspiring story of remarkable courage, indefatigable hope, and the invisible ties that hold people together, even when everything around them is falling apart.

285 pages. 4.4 stars after 102 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Heart to Heal (Crimson Romance) by * Synithia Williams - $0.99*

Shayla Monroe fled her hometown of Helena, South Carolina, after a shocking situation broke the heart of the only guy she'd ever loved. Years later, after losing her job in Atlanta with her name once again shrouded in scandal, she has nowhere to go but home. Now a devastatingly handsome and well-respected man, Devin Jones became a successful doctor as a way to forget Shayla's betrayal. When she returns as infamously as she left, he plans to put aside old feelings and treat her as any other person in town. But after looking into her soft brown eyes, the feelings he thought long dead quickly rush to the surface. Ignoring rumors, disapproval from family and friends, and promises to avoid each other, the two become friends . . . then lovers. Devin wants all or nothing, but Shayla, haunted by her past, is afraid their relationship will damage what's left of her reputation. Can two broken hearts survive the fight against past and present demons to heal and find love' Sensuality Level: Sensual

241 pages. 4.1 stars after 20 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Magic Bites: A Special Edition of the First Kate Daniels Novel by * Ilona Andrews - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Ilona Andrews invites you to experience the first novel in the "intriguing world" (Locus) of Kate Daniels with this special edition of Magic Bites... Kate Daniels is a down-on-her-luck mercenary who makes her living cleaning up magical problems. But when Kate's guardian is murdered, her quest for justice draws her into a power struggle between two strong factions within Atlanta's magic circles. Pressured by both sides to find the killer, Kate realizes she's way out of her league-but she wouldn't want it any other way&#8230; This special edition includes in-depth information about the world of Kate Daniels, with descriptions of its characters and factions. Explore Kate's Atlanta like never before with answers to FAQ and a quiz to find your place there. And don't miss the prequel story "A Questionable Client," as well as scenes of events in Magic Bites from Curran's point of view.

384 pages. 4.3 stars after 425 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.999 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Walls Within Walls by * Maureen Sherry - $1.99*

After their father, a video-game inventor, strikes it rich, the Smithfork kids find they hate their new life. They move from their cozy Brooklyn neighborhood to a swanky apartment on Manhattan's Fifth Avenue. They have no friends, a nanny who takes the place of their parents, and a school year looming ahead that promises to be miserable. And then, one day, Brid, CJ, and Patrick discover an astonishing secret about their apartment: The original owner, the deceased multimillionaire Mr. Post, long ago turned the apartment itself into a giant puzzle containing a mysterious book and hidden panels-a puzzle that, with some luck, courage, and brainpower, will lead to discovering the Post family fortune. Unraveling the mystery causes them to race through today's New York City-and to uncover some long-hidden secrets of the past. Maureen Sherry's page-turning debut novel is filled with adventure, intrigue, and heart.

372 pages. 4.9 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include 4 Detective Thrillers, a Romance, 5 Superhero Anthologies, and a Children's Book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Unthinkable (The Detective Jane Candiotti Series) by * Clyde Phillips - $1.99*

For homicide lieutenant Jane Candiotti, stress is part of the job. But now that she and her husband are expecting their first child, Jane is under strict instructions to take it easy. A tall order on an average day, yet never more so than when a mass shooting at a local restaurant claims six victims-including her teenaged nephew. Jane's always been professional. But this time, it's personal. Before she can bring a baby into this world, Jane vows to hunt down the monster who didn't think twice about shooting an innocent kid. But every thread of evidence leads her deeper into a tangled web of deception, violence, and murder. Her only hope of navigating the twisting turns of this case is to enlist the help of a dangerous ex-con, one who could shed light on the connection between the death of her nephew and a decades-old murder case-eventually leading her to the most shocking discovery of her career.

323 pages. stars after reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* That Night on Thistle Lane (A Swift River Valley Novel) by * Carla Neggers - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Carla Neggers returns with the second book in the Swift River Valley series, That Night on Thistle Lane, following Secrets of the Lost Summer. More than just make-believe Librarian Phoebe O'Dunn deals in stories, but her passion for history has taught her that happy endings are rare. Her life in Knights Bridge, Massachusetts, is safe and uneventful&#8230;until she discovers the hidden room. Among its secrets is a cache of vintage clothing, including a spectacular gown-perfect for a gala masquerade in Boston. In the guise of a princess, Phoebe is captivated by a handsome swashbuckler who's also adopted a more daring persona. Noah Kendrick's wealth has made him wary, especially of women: everybody wants something. When Noah and Phoebe meet again in Knights Bridge, at first neither recognizes the other. And neither one is sure they can trust the magic of the night they shared-until an unexpected threat prompts them to unmask their truest selves. After all, it takes more than just the right costume to live out your personal fairy tale. It takes heart&#8230;and the courage to be more than you ever dreamed.

368 pages. 4.2 stars after 73 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wild Cards I by * Wild Cards Trust - $2.99*

Back in print after a decade, expanded with new original material, this is the first volume of George R. R. Martin's Wild cards shared-world seriesThere is a secret history of the world-a history in which an alien virus struck the Earth in the aftermath of World War II, endowing a handful of survivors with extraordinary powers. Some were called Aces-those with superhuman mental and physical abilities. Others were termed Jokers-cursed with bizarre mental or physical disabilities. Some turned their talents to the service of humanity. Others used their powers for evil. Wild Cards is their story.Originally published in 1987, Wild Cards I includes powerful tales by Roger Zelazny, Walter Jon Williams, Howard Waldrop, Lewis Shiner, and George R. R. Martin himself. And this new, expanded edition contains further original tales set at the beginning of the Wild Cards universe, by eminent new writers like Hugo-winner David Levine, noted screenwriter and novelist Michael Cassutt, and New York Times bestseller Carrie Vaughn. At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

575 pages. 4 stars after 74 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

   ​
*Daily Kid's Deal* Toot & Puddle by * Holly Hobbie - $1.99*

Meet Toot and Puddle--two small, endearing pigs who are friends and as different as different can be. While Toot likes to travel to places unknown, Puddle prefers to stay home and revel in the joys of everyday life. Whimsical postcards capture the excitement of Toot's travels, while scenes of Puddle celebrate mundane moments spent in familiar confines. Full color.

32 pages. 5 stars after 38 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Silence of Bonaventure Arrow: A Novel by * Rita Leganski - $1.99*

A magical debut novel from Rita Leganski, The Silence of Bonaventure Arrow is the tale of a mute boy whose gift of wondrous hearing reveals family secrets and forgotten voodoo lore, and exposes a murder that threatens the souls of those who love him. Bonaventure Arrow didn't make a peep when he was born, and the doctor nearly took him for dead. But he was listening, placing sound inside quiet and gaining his bearings. By the time he turns five, he can hear flowers grow, a thousand shades of blue, and the miniature tempests that rage inside raindrops. He also hears the voice of his dead father, William Arrow, mysteriously murdered by a man known only as the Wanderer. Exploring family relics, he opens doors to the past and finds the key to a web of secrets that both hold his family together, and threaten to tear them apart. Set against the backdrop of 1950s New Orleans, The Silence of Bonaventure Arrow is a magical story about the lost art of listening and a wondrous little boy who brings healing to the souls of all who love him.

400 pages. 4.7 stars after 89 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Falling for Frederick by *KB's own Cheryl Bolen - $1.99*

Her second day doing doctoral research in the basement archives of Siddley Hall, England's grandest Tudor home, American Antonia Townley stumbles upon the hall's curator with a knife plunged into his chest. Police suspect Antonia of being the killer because of two insignificant-to her-reasons: The first is the pesky matter of her fingerprints on the murder weapon. The second is the unfortunate email she had sent to her sister saying she would kill for the curator's job. Handsome bachelor Frederick Percy, Lord Rockford of Siddley Hall, learns that the curator was on the trail of the Percy family monstrance, the most valuable monstrance in England before Henry VIII's dissolution. Frederick becomes convinced that the curator's death is tied to the priceless artifact, and he must find it before the killer does to free Antonia from suspicion of murder. More importantly, Frederick vows to protect the beautiful scholar against the menacing forces after her. But as Frederick and Antonia crisscross England seeking information on the Percy Monstrance, it becomes clear that someone is stalking her every move. Could Frederick, the man Antonia has fallen in love with, be the very person who is out to destroy her?

Episode List

This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book.

302 pages. 4.1 stars after 83 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* TekWar: 1 (The TekWar Series) by *KB's own William Shatner - $1.99*

In this national bestseller, a private detective in twenty-second-century Los Angeles fights to destroy the synthetic high that nearly ruined him.

Not satisfied with the thrills of being one of Greater Los Angeles' toughest cops, Jake Cardigan turns to Tek, a computerized brain stimulant which transports the user to any reality he can imagine. He's soon addicted to this fantasy-enabler-and it isn't long before Cardigan is accused of dealing. When he fails to convince the mechanized jury of his innocence, the state strips his badge and sentences him to fifteen years in suspended animation. Four years later he's awakened. His sentence has been changed, but no one will tell him why.

Cardigan's search for answers takes him to Mexico, where a rogue scientist is attempting to rid the world of Tek. But these efforts have roused powerful enemies. Aiding this quest is the right thing to do, but for an ex-con, doing good can be the most dangerous decision of all.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of William Shatner including rare images and never-before-seen documents from the author's estate.

307 pages. 3.7 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Well, no, William Shatner isn't a member of KBoards...that I know of. But a girl can dream....


*Kindle Daily Deal* Indian Captive: The Story of Mary Jemison (Trophy Newbery) by * Lois Lenski - $1.99*

Mary Jemison has been captured by a Shawnee war party! How will she survive?

When twelve-year-old Mary Jemison and her family are captured by Shawnee raiders, she's sure they'll all be killed. Instead, Mary is separated from her siblings and traded to two Seneca sisters, who adopt her and make her one of their own. Mary misses her home, but the tribe is kind to her. She learns to plant crops, make clay pots, and sew moccasins, just as the other members do. Slowly, Mary realizes that the Indians are not the monsters she believed them to be. When Mary is given the chance to return to her world, will she want to leave the tribe that has become her family?

This Newbery Honor book is based on the true story of Mary Jemison, the pioneer known as the "White Woman of the Genesee."

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Lois Lenski including rare images and never-before-seen documents from the author's estate.

324 pages. 4.2 stars after 108 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Disaster Thriller, a Romance, an Apocalyptic Thriller and a Children's book..


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Walk by * Lee Goldberg - $.99*

"Can books be better than TV' You bet they can -- when Lee Goldberg's writing them. Get aboard now for a thrill ride," Lee Child, New York Times bestselling author It's one minute after the Big One. Marty Slack, a TV network executive, crawls out from under his Mercedes, parked outside what once was a downtown Los Angeles warehouse, the location for a new TV show. Downtown LA is in ruins. The sky is thick with black smoke. His cell phone is dead. The freeways are rubble. The airport is demolished. Buildings lay across streets like fallen trees. It will be days before help can arrive. Marty has been expecting this day all his life. He's prepared. In his car are a pair of sturdy walking shoes and a backpack of food, water, and supplies. He knows there is only one thing he can do ... that he must do: get home to his wife Beth, go back to their gated community on the far edge of the San Fernando Valley. All he has to do is walk. But he will quickly learn that it's not that easy. His dangerous, unpredictable journey home will take him through the different worlds of what was once Los Angeles. Wildfires rage out of control. Flood waters burst through collapsed dams. Natural gas explosions consume neighborhoods. Sinkholes swallow entire buildings. After-shocks rip apart the ground. Looters rampage through the streets. There's no power. No running water. No order. Marty Slack thinks he's prepared. He's wrong. Nothing can prepare him for this ordeal, a quest for his family and for his soul, a journey that will test the limits of his endurance and his humanity, a trek from the man he was to the man he can be ... if he can survive The Walk. CRITICAL ACCLAIM FOR NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR �LEE GOLDBERG & THE WALK "You'll finish this book breathless!" New York Times Bestselling author Janet Evanovich "Leaves you guessing right up until the heart-stopping ending," New York Times bestselling author Lisa Gardner "Lee Goldberg can plot and write with the best of them," Mystery Scene Magazine "Lee Goldberg gives THE WALK a richness and truthfulness that wouldn't exist if it were only about a cardboard man fighting exterior threats." -- Spur-Award winning author Richard Wheeler "Entertaining and ruefully funny," Honolulu Star Bulletin "When it comes to delivering a first-rate mystery, Lee Goldberg has the hands of a master surgeon," New York Times bestselling Author Rick Riordan "THE WALK is a magnificent novel -- by turns hilarious, scary, sad, witty and ultimately wise on its judgments about the way so many of us live these days. And it's one hell of a page-turner, too," Author Ed Gorman, founder of Mystery Scene Magazine "Lee Goldberg's hard-to-classify but not-be-missed THE WALK, set in the aftermath of a major Los Angeles earthquake, pokes fun at the TV industry in the midst of disaster..." -Jon Breen, The Year In Mystery and Crime Fiction "With books this good, who needs TV'" Chicago Sun Times "THE WALK is one of the very best novels you'll read this year or any other year." - Author James Reasoner "You'd be hard-pressed to find another recent work that provides so many hip and humorous moments," Bookgasm

235 pages. 3.9 stars after 354 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Conquest of Lady Cassandra by * Madeline Hunter - $1.99*

HER PRIDE. HIS PREJUDICE. THEIR PASSION. As headstrong as she is beautiful, Lady Cassandra Vernham defied convention when she refused to marry the man who had compromised her. Now, estranged from her family, Cassandra struggles to make ends meet. A recent auction of her jewels has brought her a modicum of relief, but one of the most valuable lots was never paid for by the highest bidder: handsome, rakish Viscount Ambury. Cassandra needs that money badly, and not to buy a new hat. Ambury has only to look at Cassandra to begin imagining her in his bed&#8230; He has not settled that outstanding debt for a reason. He suspects that the expensive baubles were stolen, perhaps even by Cassandra herself. Erotic fantasies about her notwithstanding, the vixen is not to be trusted, for she has already destroyed his good friend-the man she refused to marry who later lost his life in a duel, which Ambury suspects was fought over Cassandra. But nothing is as it seems&#8230; As the seductive lord and the scandalous beauty are drawn together, the passion that flares between them will illuminate shocking secrets that will change both their lives forever&#8230;

334 pages. 4.2 stars after 43 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Extinction Point by * Paul Antony Jones - $.99*

Book 1 of the Extinction Point series! First comes the red rain: a strange, scarlet downpour from a cloudless sky that spreads across cities, nations, and the entire globe. In a matter of panicked hours, every living thing on earth succumbs to swift, bloody death. Yet Emily Baxter, a young newspaper reporter, is mysteriously spared-and now she's all alone. But watching the happy life she built for herself in New York City slip away in the wake of a monstrous, inexplicable plague is just the beginning of Emily's waking nightmare. The world isn't ending; it's only changing. And the race that once ruled the earth has now become raw material for use by a new form of life never before seen&#8230;on this planet. With only wits, weapons, and a bicycle, Emily must undertake a grueling journey across a country that's turning increasingly alien. For though she fears she's been left to inherit the earth, the truth is far more terrifying than a lifetime of solitude.

308 pages. 3.9 stars after 957 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

​
*Daily Kid's Deal* When Jackie and Hank Met by * Cathy Goldberg Fishman - $1.99*

Jackie and Hank were born eight years and one thousand miles apart. Nobody knew these babies would grow up and play baseball. Nobody knew Jackie and Hank would meet and become heroes. Jackie Robinson and Hank Greenberg were two very different people. But they both became Major League Baseball players, and they both faced a lot of the same challenges in their lives and careers. For Jackie, it was because of his skin color. For Hank, it was because of his religion. On May 17, 1947 these two men met for the first time colliding at first base in a close play. While the crowd urged them to fight, Jackie and Hank chose a different path. This is the story of two men who went on to break the barriers of race and religion in American sports and became baseball legends in the process. Beautiful text by Cathy Goldberg Fishman is paired with sumptuous paintings by Mark Elliott. Generous back matter material includes a photo and prose biography of each man, timelines, quotes, resources to learn more, and a selected bibliography.

40 pages. 4.5 stars after 22 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The First Rule of Swimming: A Novel by * Courtney Angela Brkic - $2.99*

A woman must leave her island home to search for her missing sister-and confront the haunted history of her family. Magdalena does not panic when she learns that her younger sister has disappeared. A free-spirit, Jadranka has always been prone to mysterious absences. But when weeks pass with no word, Magdalena leaves the isolated Croatian island where their family has always lived and sets off to New York to find her sister. Her search begins to unspool the dark history of their family, reaching back three generations to a country torn by war. A haunting and sure-footed debut by an award-winning writer, The First Rule of Swimming explores the legacy of betrayal and loss in a place where beauty is fused inextricably with hardship, and where individuals are forced to make wrenching choices as they are swept up in the tides of history.

337 pages. 4.0 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Kill Me Twice (The Bullet Catchers) by * Roxanne St. Claire - $1.99*

From bestselling author Roxanne St. Claire comes a sensational new novel of dangerous desires, dark deceptions -- and one drop-dead gorgeous bodyguard.

WATCH YOUR BACK

Alex Romero is the hottest "Bullet Catcher" in the business. Tall, dark, and deadly if necessary, this high-priced bodyguard's got the muscle and the moves -- especially when it comes to the ladies. Alex can keep his beautiful clients out of danger, but sometimes they can't keep their hands off of him. Now Alex has one last chance to prove he belongs among the elite force known as The Bullet Catchers, but his assignment is stacked...against him.

WATCH YOUR HEART

Private investigator Jasmine Adams is fiercely independent and fearless under pressure -- she doesn't need some hunk-for-hire's help to catch the creep stalking her twin sister. But when Jazz uncovers bigger forces targeting her sister for death, she's glad to have Alex's brain and brawn handy. From the steamy streets of Miami to the sultry beaches of Key West, Alex and Jazz try to fight temptation as they race to keep a madman from fulfilling his promise to kill not just once, but twice. And some temptations are too powerful to resist.... First in the new "Bullet Catchers" series by Roxanne St. Claire

368 pages. 4.2 stars after 47 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Compliance (The Dust Chronicles) by * Maureen McGowan - $1.99*

For Glory, life inside the domed city is anything but safe. After rescuing her brother, Glory returns to Haven as a double agent to locate and save fellow Deviants. Far from her family, Glory faces danger at every turn as she trains to be a Compliance Officer- to track down and subdue her own kind-while she works undercover to rescue as many Deviants as she can. When people she trusts turn against her, Glory questions everything she believes and can no longer tell her allies from her enemies.

378 pages. 4.2 stars after 50 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Such a Rush by * Jennifer Echols - $1.99*

A sexy and poignant romantic tale of a young daredevil pilot caught between two brothers.

When I was fourteen, I made a decision. If I was doomed to live in a trailer park next to an airport, I could complain about the smell of the jet fuel like my mom, I could drink myself to death over the noise like everybody else, or I could learn to fly.

Heaven Beach, South Carolina, is anything but, if you live at the low-rent end of town. All her life, Leah Jones has been the grown-up in her family, while her mother moves from boyfriend to boyfriend, letting any available money slip out of her hands. At school, they may diss Leah as trash, but she's the one who negotiates with the landlord when the rent's not paid. At fourteen, she's the one who gets a job at the nearby airstrip.

But there's one way Leah can escape reality. Saving every penny she can, she begs quiet Mr. Hall, who runs an aerial banner-advertising business at the airstrip and also offers flight lessons, to take her up just once. Leaving the trailer park far beneath her and swooping out over the sea is a rush greater than anything she's ever experienced, and when Mr. Hall offers to give her cut-rate flight lessons, she feels ready to touch the sky.

By the time she's a high school senior, Leah has become a good enough pilot that Mr. Hall offers her a job flying a banner plane. It seems like a dream come true . . . but turns out to be just as fleeting as any dream. Mr. Hall dies suddenly, leaving everything he owned in the hands of his teenage sons: golden boy Alec and adrenaline junkie Grayson. And they're determined to keep the banner planes flying. Though Leah has crushed on Grayson for years, she's leery of getting involved in what now seems like a doomed business-until Grayson betrays her by digging up her most damning secret. Holding it over her head, he forces her to fly for secret reasons of his own, reasons involving Alec. Now Leah finds herself drawn into a battle between brothers-and the consequences could be deadly.

338 pages. 4.6 stars after 98 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include nine romances, a hard science fiction and two children's fantasies...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Look of Love: The Sullivans, Book 1 (Contemporary Romance) by * Bella Andre - $1.99*

Over a million books sold in Bella Andre's New York Times bestselling series! Fall in love with the Sullivans... With THE LOOK OF LOVE, New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Bella Andre introduces you to the fun and emotional contemporary romance series about the Sullivan family. Chloe Peterson is having a bad night. A really bad night. The large bruise on her cheek can attest to that. And when her car skids off the side of a wet country road straight into a ditch, she's convinced even the gorgeous guy who rescues her in the middle of the rain storm must be too good to be true. Or is he' As a successful photographer who frequently travels around the world, Chase Sullivan has his pick of beautiful women, and whenever he's home in San Francisco, one of his seven siblings is usually up for causing a little fun trouble. Chase thinks his life is great just as it is-until the night he finds Chloe and her totaled car on the side of the road in Napa Valley. Not only has he never met anyone so lovely, both inside and out, but he quickly realizes she has much bigger problems than her damaged car. Soon, he is willing to move mountains to love-and protect-her, but will she let him' Chloe vows never to make the mistake of trusting a man again. Only, with every loving look Chase gives her-and every sinfully sweet caress-as the attraction between them sparks and sizzles, she can't help but wonder if she's met the only exception. And although Chase didn't realize his life was going to change forever in an instant, amazingly, he isn't the least bit interested in fighting that change. Instead, he's gearing up for a different fight altogether&#8230;for Chloe's heart. THE SULLIVAN series: The Look of Love (Chase) From This Moment On (Marcus) Can't Help Falling In Love (Gabe) I Only Have Eyes For You (Sophie) If You Were Mine (Zach) Let Me Be The One (Ryan) Come A Little Bit Closer (Smith) Always On My Mind (Lori) One Perfect Night (co-starring Mia Sullivan & Rafe Sullivan) The Way You Look Tonight (Rafe, The Seattle Sullivans) Kissing Under The Mistletoe: A Sullivan Christmas (Mary & Jack Sullivan) It Must Be Your Love (Mia, The Seattle Sullivans) ~ coming Winter 2013! REVIEWS: "The Look of Love is an emotionally compelling, thoroughly sexy, lovely read. I can't wait for more Sullivan brothers!" Carly Phillips, NY Times Bestselling Author "The Look of Love is the perfect combination of sexy heat and tender heart. This character driven romance has brains, brawn and the perfect bad boy to launch a whole family's worth of fun." Barbara Freethy, #1 NY Times Bestselling Author "Pure sensual fun! I couldn't read fast enough. I loved everything about Chase and Chloe's story. I'm hooked on the Sullivans!" Marie Force, Bestselling Author "No one does sexy like Bella Andre." Sarah MacLean, NY Times Bestselling Author AUTHOR BIOGRAPHY: New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Bella Andre is known for "sensual, empowered stories enveloped in heady romance" (Publishers Weekly) about sizzling alpha heroes and the strong women they'll love forever. Nearly all of her novels have appeared on Top 5 lists around the world. Her books have been Cosmopolitan Magazine "Red Hot Reads" twice and have been translated into nine languages. Winner of the Award of Excellence, The Washington Post has called her "One of the top digital writers in America." She has been featured by NPR, USA Today, Forbes, TIME Magazine and The Wall Street Journal and has sold more than 2 million books so far!

384 pages. 3.9 stars after 308 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

      ​
*Daily Romance Deal* That Thing Called Love (Hqn) by * Susan Andersen - $1.99 *

He's the last man on earth she should want&#8230; For a guy she's fantasized about throttling, Jake Bradshaw sure is easy on the eyes. In fact, he seriously tempts inn manager Jenny Salazar to put her hands to better use. Except this is the guy who left Razor Bay-and his young son, Austin, whom Jenny adores like her own-to become a globe-trotting photojournalist. He can't just waltz back and claim Austin now. Jake was little more than a kid himself when he became a dad. Sure, he'd dreamed of escaping the resort town, but he'd also truly believed that Austin was better off with his grandparents. Now he wants-no, needs-to make up for his mistake. He intends to stay in Razor Bay only until he can convince Austin to return with him to New York. Trouble is, with sexy, protective, utterly irresistible Jenny in his life, and his bed, he may never want to leave&#8230;.

383 pages. 3.6 stars after 34 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Flight From Rebirth (Prologue Science Fiction) by * J. T. McIntosh - $.99*

In this world, no one can hide for two hours. Benny Rice has been hiding for twenty years. For billions of people, the Rebirth Institute holds the key to eternal life. But only a tiny minority - less than 1 percent - are selected for rebirth. Benny Rice isn't one of them. True, he's got all the necessary traits: compassion, health, energy, potential for creativity. But intelligence tests show he's a moron - automatically disqualifying him. And then, in the midst of a crisis that threatens more than Benny's life, his intelligence scores must be reexamined . . . And he's not exactly who he says he is.

192 pages. 5 stars after 1 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Kid's Deal* How to Train Your Dragon: Befriending a Foe by * zuuka - $.99*

When Hiccup discovers an injured dragon in the woods, he knows that it is his duty as a Viking to slay the wild beast-but he can't bring himself to do it. Instead, Hiccup cares for the dragon, bringing him food and helping him recover from his injury. By learning to trust each other, Hiccup and Toothless forge a friendship neither one will ever forget!

24 pages. 4.5 stars after 14 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

​
Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Mystery, a 4 Romance/Mysteries, a science fiction thriller and a children's book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Hand of Evil (Ali Reynolds) by * J.A. Jance - $1.99*

With his hand trapped in the door of a speeding car, a man struggles to remain upright as he's dragged along a deserted stretch of San Juan Road in Phoenix's South Mountain Preserve. It's the perfect place to drive a man to his grave -- literally. Starting with a crime so gruesome even prowling coyotes keep their distance from the remains, a killer begins crisscrossing the Southwest on a spree of grisly murders.

A hundred miles away, Ali Reynolds is grieving. The newscasting job she once delighted in is gone and so is the philandering husband she loved and thought she knew. When a member of the family who gave Ali a generous scholarship for her education decades earlier suddenly asks her for a meeting, Ali wonders what it can mean. Before she can satisfy her curiosity, though, Ali receives another startling call: a friend's teenage daughter has disappeared. Ali offers to help, but in doing so, she unknowingly begins a quest that will reveal a deadly ring of secrets, at the center of which stand two undiscriminating killers....

Hand of Evil is Jance at her best, weaving a masterful story of suspense that travels over generations, revealing two very different women with the same horrifying secret. Will Ali become a victim herself, or will she escape from a deadly deceit that no amount of security -- financial or emotional -- can cover up'

388 pages. 4.1 stars after 55 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* For You (The 'Burg Series) by * Kristen Ashley - $1.99*

Lieutenant Alexander Colton and February Owens were high school sweethearts. Everyone in their small town knew from the moment they met they were meant for each other. But something happened and Feb broke Colt's heart then she turned wild and tragedy struck. Colt meted out revenge against the man who brought Feb low but even though Colt risked it all for her, Feb turned her back on him and left town. Fifteen years later, Feb comes back to help run the family bar. But there's so much water under the bridge separating her and Colt everyone knows they'll never get back together. Until someone starts hacking up people in Feb's life. Colt is still Colt and Feb is still Feb so the town watches as Colt goes all out to find the murderer while trying to keep Feb safe. As the bodies pile up, The Feds move in and a twisting, turning story unravels exposing a very sick man who has claimed numerous victims along the way, Feb and Colt battle their enduring attraction and the beautiful but lost history that weaves them together.

493 pages. 4.5 stars after 93 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

  ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Sensory Deception by * Ransom Stephens - $1.99*

"I can't believe I ate a seal. And really enjoyed it." Moments after venture capitalist Gloria Baradaran experiences what it's like to be a polar bear-really be a polar bear-she knows she's found something revolutionary. Farley Rutherford and his team-migraine-tortured neurologist "Chopper" Vittori and über-geek engineer Ringo Hayes-have created sensory saturation, a virtual reality system that drops users into the psyches of endangered animals as they fight for survival, and they believe the profound experience could turn the indifferent masses into avid environmentalists. Ringo's hardware is ready to go, but the pressures to get the system off the ground are immense. The money-men want more bang for their buck, and that includes bigger, more dangerous animals, and-more than anything-the ability to turn the machines into profitable games. But to Farely and his team, this is anything but a game. To some, in fact, this is a cause they'd kill for&#8230; The Sensory Deception is a mind-blowing, globe-trotting ride that will take readers from cut-throat Silicon Valley boardrooms to the pirate ships off the Somali coast to the devastated rain forests of the Amazon all to ask the question: What is a human life worth compared to that of an entire planet'

427 pages. 4 stars after 12 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Kid's Deal* The Mystery of the Blue Ring: 1 (The Polk Street Mysteries) by * Patricia Reilly Giff - $1.99*

Second-grader Dawn Bosco puts her mystery-solving skills to the test when her former best friend, Emily Arrow, loses her birthday ring �Dawn Bosco and Emily Arrow used to be best friends, until Dawn took Emily's unicorn. Even though Dawn eventually gave it back, Emily still won't talk to her. �When Emily's blue birthday ring goes missing after art class, the rest of the second grade accuses Dawn of stealing it. Dawn sets out to solve the mystery herself to prove she is innocent-and maybe get her best friend back. �This ebook features an illustrated biography of Patricia Reilly Giff including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

73 pages. 4.6 stars after 9 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Literary Fiction, a Romance, a Fantasy and a Teen Supernatural Romance...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Lion in the Lei Shop (Nancy Pearl's Book Lust Rediscoveries) by * Kaye Starbird - $1.99*

Marty Langsmith is only five years old when a strange thunder rolls across the Hawaiian sky and life as she knows it explodes into flames. With her mother, April, and hundreds of other women and children, Marty is evacuated from the ruins of Pearl Harbor and sent into a brave new world overshadowed by uncertainty and grief. Feeling abandoned by her deployed Army officer father in the wake of the attack, Marty is haunted by nightmares of the lion in the lei shop, a creature that's said to devour happy children. But as the years pass, mother and daughter slowly begin to embrace their new life and make peace with the pain of the past. Spanning the tumultuous war years, The Lion in the Lei Shop deftly recaptures a dramatic chapter of American history. Originally published in 1970 and reissued for a new generation of readers as part of renowned librarian Nancy Pearl's Book Lust Rediscoveries series, this lyrical novel gives a rarely heard voice to the women and children of Pearl Harbor.

291 pages. 3.9 stars after 82 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Libra Affair (Crimson Romance) by * Daco - $.99*

Debut author Daco weaves a convoluted spy game, rather like a Jason Bourne movie -- only instead of the usual male secret agent, we get Jordan Jakes. And she is more than capable of rocking your world. The story is not necessarily a traditional romance, with feelings being demonstrated more by their actions in very difficult situations instead of in the bedroom, but it's apparent that Jordan and Ben love each other a great deal. What the story may lack in romance is made up for with gritty intensity and plenty of international espionage. Ben, a scientist working with NASA, can't believe it when Jordan, his girlfriend of one year, suddenly breaks up with him and disappears without a trace. He asks an ex-girlfriend who works with Homeland Security for help, and they manage to track Jordan to the airport, where he discovers she has adopted an alias and boarded a flight to Iran. That same contact helps Ben obtain a visa and he follows Jordan's trail, not knowing at all what to expect. When events go haywire, it's up to Jordan to complete her mission and get them both to safety. RT Book Reviews

342 pages. 4.8 stars after 21 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* New Spring: The Novel (Wheel of Time) by * Robert Jordan - $2.99*

From America's premier fantasy writer---#1 New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of Crossroads of Twilight---comes an expanded version of his novella "New Spring," first published in the Legends collection. For three days battle has raged in the snow around the great city of Tar Valon. In the city, a Foretelling of the future is uttered. On the slopes of Dragonmount, the immense mountain that looms over the city, is born an infant prophesied to change the world. That child must be found before the forces of the Shadow have an opportunity to kill him. Moiraine Damodred, a young Accepted soon to be raised to Aes Sedai, and Lan Mandragoran, a soldier fighting in the battle, are set on paths that will bind their lives together. But those paths are filled with complications and dangers, for Moiraine, of the Royal House of Cairhien, whose king has just died, and Lan, considered the uncrowned king of a nation long dead, find their lives threatened by the plots of those seeking power. "New Spring" related some of these events, in compressed form; New Spring: The Novel tells the whole story. At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

400 pages. 3.4 stars after 449 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $11.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Kid's Deal* The Hollow (Hollow Trilogy (Quality)) by * Jessica Verday - $1.99*

When Abbey's best friend, Kristen, vanishes at the bridge near Sleepy Hollow Cemetery, everyone else is all too quick to accept that Kristen is deadâ€ �and rumors fly that her death was no accident. Abbey goes through the motions of mourning her best friend, but privately, she refuses to believe that Kristen is really gone. It only makes things worse that everyone now treats Abbey like either a freak show or a charity case. Thank goodness for Caspian, the gorgeous and mysterious boy who shows up out of nowhere at Kristen's funeral, and keeps reappearing in Abbey's life. Caspian clearly has secrets of his own, but he's the only person who makes Abbey feel normal again...but also special. 
Just when Abbey starts to feel that she might survive all this, she learns a secret that makes her question everything she thought she knew about her best friend. How could Kristen have kept silent about so much' And could this secret have led to her death' As Abbey struggles to understand Kristen's betrayal, she uncovers a frightening truth that nearly unravels her �one that will challenge her emerging love for Caspian, as well as her own sanity.

548 pages. 3.5 stars after 143 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include an historical fiction, an historical romance, a graphic novel and a children's mystery ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Place Beyond Courage by * Elizabeth Chadwick - $1.99*

Sometimes Keeping Your Honor Means Breaking Your Word The early twelfth century is a time for ambitious men to prosper. John FitzGilbert is a man of honor and loyalty, sworn to royal service. When the old king dies, his successor rewards the handsome and ambitious John with castles and lands. But King Stephen has a tenuous hold on both his reign and his barons, and when jealous rivals at court seek to destroy John, he backs a woman's claim to the crown, sacrifices his marriage, and eventually is forced to make a gamble that is perhaps one step too far. Rich with detail, masterful in its storytelling, A Place Beyond Courage is a tale of impossible gambles and the real meaning of honor. "Picking up an Elizabeth Chadwick novel is like having a Bentley draw up at your door: you know you are in for a sumptouous ride."-Daily Telegraph "The best writer of medieval fiction currently around."-Richard Lee, founder and publisher, Historical Novel Society "A star back in Britain, Elizabeth Chadwick is finally getting the attention she deserves here."-USA Today

514 pages. 4.7 stars after 58 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Wicked Godmother: A Novel of Regency England - Being the Third Volume of A House for the Season by * M. C. Beaton - $1.99*

A House for the Season, number 67 is rented by beautiful young Harriet Metcalf, whose charge is to get two 18-year-old heiresses sucessfully launched in the London ton. Instead, the country-mouse godmother finds herself being courted by a notorious rake, the Marquess of Huntingdon, and his equally flamboyant friend, Lord Veremuch to the annoyance of the spoiled twins. Harriet's attempts to proffer the girls' charms fail, and her own interests are aided by the eccentric and resourceful servants of Clarges Street. Chesney, author of the Six Sisters series, sets a lively tempo, moving admittedly familiar events and characters to a pleasingly predictable conclusion.

136 pages. 4.3 stars after 10 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Sixth Gun, Vol. 1: Cold Dead Fingers by * Cullen Bunn - $2.99*

Collecting issues #1 - #6 of the hit series by Cullen Bunn and Brian Hurtt! During the darkest days of the Civil War, wicked cutthroats came into possession of six pistols of otherworldly power. In time, the Sixth Gun. the most dangerous of the weapons, vanished. When the gun surfaces in the hands of an innocent girl, dark forces reawaken. Vile men thought long dead set their sights on retrieving the gun and killing the girl. Only Drake Sinclair, a gunfighter with a shadowy past, stands in their way.

160 pages. 4.6 stars after 21 reviews. 


*Daily Kid's Deal* The Secret Zoo: Secrets and Shadows by * Bryan Chick - $1.99*



> "We will need you as Crossers, and we will need you not only to be brave-but to be fearless." Mr. Darby paused, giving the scouts time to digest his words. Then he continued. "I want you to think before answering. Can you accept this challenge'"


 Only weeks after their return from the Secret Zoo, Noah and his friends must go back-and face their biggest challenge yet. With monstrous sasquatches freely attacking the denizens of the zoo and the evil Shadowist at large, the fate of the world is at stake. As Crossers, Noah, Megan, Richie, and Ella would help protect the zoo from these dangers. But do they have what it takes to complete their training' And what other secrets are hiding in the shadows'

272 pages. 4.7 stars after 43 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery], two paranormal romances, a science fiction series and a Teen steampunk thriller...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Cover Her Face: An Adam Dalgliesh Mystery by * P.D. James - $1.99*

Headstrong and beautiful, the young housemaid Sally Jupp is put rudely in her place, strangled in her bed behind a bolted door. Coolly brilliant policeman Adam Dalgliesh of Scotland Yard must find her killer among a houseful of suspects, most of whom had very good reason to wish her ill.

Cover Her Face is P. D. James's electric debut novel, an ingeniously plotted mystery that immediately placed her among the masters of suspense.

291 pages. 3.8 stars after 122 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Wicked Cravings (The Phoenix Pack Series) by * Suzanne Wright - $1.99*

For years, wolf shifter Jaime Farrow has harbored a not-so-secret crush on gorgeous Dante Garcea. But the time has come for Jaime to face facts: despite her best efforts, Dante just isn't interested. And that's probably for the best. The last thing Jaime needs is for anyone-particularly Dante-to find out about her little "problem." The one that haunts her past and threatens to destroy her and everyone she loves&#8230; As the pack Beta, workaholic Dante Garcea doesn't have time for distractions-especially the kind promised by Jaime Farrow. It's all he can do to keep her at arm's length and his desire at bay. Yet when her flirtations abruptly end, Dante becomes suspicious. She's hiding something, something big, and unless he can convince her to trust him, their entire pack could be in danger. He knows hot-headed Jaime will resist him&#8230;but Dante never takes no for an answer. This book contains explicit content and is recommended for mature readers.

395 pages. 4.5 stars after 310 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.

​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Second Ship (The Rho Agenda) by * Richard Phillips - $1.99*

Book One in the Rho Agenda trilogy In 1948, an alien starship fell from the New Mexico sky-and immediately vanished behind the walls of the Los Alamos Laboratory. Since that day the US military has endeavored to reverse engineer the ship's alien technology through top-secret research known only as the Rho Project. Now, sixty years after the crash, the government is prepared tell all. Or so it claims&#8230; For there is a second ship, hidden for decades just out of the military's reach. And when a trio of students discovers it buried deep inside a remote canyon, they are changed forever. With a single touch, the technology the government has spent billions trying to unlock is uploaded into the minds of three teenagers-teenagers who now know the frightening truth about the Rho Project. Together they are thrust into a violent world of secrets and corruption, becoming reluctant soldiers in a war destined to alter what it means to be human.

445 pages. 4.0 stars after 1306 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Etiquette & Espionage (Finishing School) by * Gail Carriger - $2.99*

It's one thing to learn to curtsy properly. It's quite another to learn to curtsy and throw a knife at the same time. Welcome to Finishing School. Fourteen-year-old Sophronia is a great trial to her poor mother. Sophronia is more interested in dismantling clocks and climbing trees than proper manners--and the family can only hope that company never sees her atrocious curtsy. Mrs. Temminnick is desperate for her daughter to become a proper lady. So she enrolls Sophronia in Mademoiselle Geraldine's Finishing Academy for Young Ladies of Quality. But Sophronia soon realizes the school is not quite what her mother might have hoped. At Mademoiselle Geraldine's, young ladies learn to finish...everything. Certainly, they learn the fine arts of dance, dress, and etiquette, but the also learn to deal out death, diversion, and espionage--in the politest possible ways, of course. Sophronia and her friends are in for a rousing first year's education. Set in the same world as the Parasol Protectorate, this YA series debut is filled with all the saucy adventure and droll humor Gail's legions of fans have come to adore.

320 pages. 4.4 stars after 262 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a romance, a Science firction short story collection and a children's book...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Dead Insider (Loon Lake Mystery) by * Victoria Houston - $1.99*

In the midst of a catastrophic August rainstorm, a grisly discovery shatters the serenity of a summer evening in northern Wisconsin. Moving quickly to prevent a panic among tourists, Loon Lake Police Chief Lewellyn Ferris enlists the forensic and interrogation skills of her close friend and fellow fly fisherman, the retired dentist "Doc" Osborne. Within hours of launching their investigation, they find themselves faced with a national media circus as Loon Lake becomes the focus of a murderous scenario that links the murder to the race for the U.S. Senate by a woman who is heir to a Northwoods fortune and other, less savory, family traditions. In the meantime, Doc Osborne's eldest daughter, Mallory, enters into a relationship that may put her life at risk--unless her father and Chief Ferris can find the killer stalking the residents of Loon Lake.

208 pages. 4.6 stars after 42 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* How to Pursue a Princess (The Duchess Diaries) by * Karen Hawkins - $1.99*

A PRINCE IN WOLF'S CLOTHING SETS HIS SIGHTS ON AN INDEPENDENT SCOTTISH LASS IN THIS SPARKLING ROMANCE FROM BESTSELLING AUTHOR KAREN HAWKINS.

An innocent lost in the woods . . .

The sensible solution to her family's dire financial woes is for Lily Balfour to marry the Earl of Huntley, a wealthy widower handpicked by her matchmaking godmother, the Duchess of Roxburghe. Huntley is pleasant and attractive, the perfect candidate in every way. But Lily knows she's in big trouble as soon as passionate, unprincipled Prince Wulfinski sweeps a hot, possessive glance over her.

Powerful and sexy, Wulfinski declares he will make her his-no matter the cost.

By his own account, Wulf is a pauper, barely able to afford his own cottage. Yet nothing will stop him from pursuing the elusive beauty with every cunning trick he can muster. But which is more important: power and money . . . or love everlasting' To make the right choice, both Wulf and Lily must trust their hearts, not just their heads, to lead them to the happiness they desire.

416 pages. 4.3 stars after 39 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Bagombo Snuff Box: Uncollected Short Fiction (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Here, Kurt Vonnegut's final short story collection--Bagombo Snuff Box (1999)--we have combined early and rather more obscure stories which had not appeared earlier. Drawn largely from the 1950s and the slick magazine markets which Vonnegut had from the beginning of his career in the postwar period demonstrated an uncanny ability to sell, these stories show clearly that Vonnegut found his central themes early on as a writer. More, he had been able to place stories in great consumer magazines like Colliers (that his good friend and college classmate Knox Burger was editing Colliers during this time was perhaps no small factor in Vonnegut's success). There were only a handful of science fiction writers of Vonnegut's generation who were able to sell in such a broad manner outside of the genre during the â€˜50s, but it was this success that allowed Vonnegut the consistent denial that he was not a science fiction writer at all. Vonnegut's themes--folly, hypocrisy, misunderstanding--cycle through these stories although with perhaps somewhat less bitterness than what had come before. Even through the screen or scrim of magazine taboos, Vonnegut's voice is singular, infused by disaffection and wit. Most of Vonnegut's characters stagger through the plot full of misapprehension, cowardice, and self-delusion. In "Thanasphere," the achievement of space travel becomes a means of communicating with the dead (and for that reason the project is abandoned). In "Mnemonics," a forgetful protagonist is given a drug that prompts him to remember everything with the exception of an unrequited crush. This late collection of Vonnegut's work clearly shows the unifying themes of his work, which were present from the very outset, among them, his very despair. ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made. ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.
From out of the blue, here's a new collection of Vonnegut fiction--his first magazine stories from the 1950s in book form at last, with some charming reminiscences (and three new endings for old stories) by the author. Vonnegut says these tales were meant to be as evanescent as lightening bugs, and that image captures their frail magic. They're like time travelers from an epoch when stories swarmed in mass-market magazines, before TV dawned and doomed them. Later greatness glimmers here: the offbeat sci-fi of "Thanasphere" (in which an astronaut encounters dead souls in space) and the hero's bogus adventures in alien lands in "Bagombo Snuff Box" look forward to Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse Five, as do the war stories "Souvenir," "Der Arme Dolmetscher," and "The Cruise of The Jolly Roger," which incorporate and amplify Vonnegut's actual war experiences. There's authentic midcentury news here, even in the gentle Saturday Evening Post social satire of "The No-Talent Kid," "Ambitious Sophomore," and "The Boy Who Hated Girls," which pretty much nail the high-school marching band experience. The pieces are peppered with odd, true observations and neat little turns of phrase: one incompetent kid in Lincoln High's band marches "flappingly, like a mother flamingo pretending to be injured, luring alligators from her nest." You can't miss the ironic humor and the humane, death-haunted melancholy of the young war veteran and tyro writer. This collection beats his first novel, Player Piano, and anticipates the masterpiece Cat's Cradle, whose tiny chapters resemble short stories. Young Vonnegut is derivative, mostly of Saki and O. Henry, partly because he couldn't think of endings, and their switcheroos offered a handy model. But from the start, Vonnegut's idiosyncratic voice is unmistakable. --Tim Appelo

388 pages. 3.9 stars after 35 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Queen Quail is Quiet: and other ABC Tongue Twisters by * Erika Barriga - $.99*

The Alphabet is Amazing! Explore the letters and their sounds in this collection of illustrations and alliterations from Erika Barriga. Younger children will learn to associate the colorful letter with the sound and older children will enjoy wrapping their mouths around the funny, tongue-twisting text. Features full-color illustrations and pop-up text

56 pages. 5 stars after 7 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a contemporary fiction, a romance, a science fiction classic and a YA religious fiction...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Tidal Shift by * Dora Heldt - $1.99*

To Christine, her Aunt Inge and Uncle Walter are reliable fixtures in the family, dependable and destined to be together forever. So when she spies Inge in the company of a man who is most certainly not her husband, life as Christine knows it takes a turn for the unexpected. Suddenly, what began as a blissful vacation with her gorgeous boyfriend on her native island of Sylt has morphed into a family drama of epic proportions-and a rude wake-up call for Christine. Because compared to the newfound passion with which sixtysomething Inge is tackling each day, Christine's supposedly fabulous life seems downright dull. Christine decides it's time to make some drastic changes&#8230;but will she ruin the great life she already has in the process'

392 pages. 4.1 stars after 32 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Through the Lens (Crimson Romance) by * K. M. Jackson - $.99*

Mika Walters is a normal-sized woman working in the not-so-normal world of New York fashion. As longtime assistant to uber-sexy photographer Alejandro Vega, she's tired of being the girl in the background. Just once she wants Alejandro to look at her with the same smoldering look he gives to his willowy models and now she has her chance. Stranded. After a travel mishap where the rest of the crew and the models can't make the remote island location shoot for another three days, Mika is taking her moment to catch Alejandro's eye and put herself in front of his camera and if all goes to plan, his bed . . . at least until the real world catches up with them. Alejandro doesn't know what's gotten into Mika. Maybe it's the sand, maybe it's the sun, but he doesn't really care. All he knows is that he's finally opened his eyes and is seeing her clearly for the first time as the smart, gorgeous, and incredibly irresistible woman she is. But why can't she realize that what he's feeling for her is not one of his usual one, well, three night stands. This is real. Real love, real passion. What's it going to take for him to prove to Mika that she's the woman he wants' Now and forever. Sensuality Level: Sensual

196 pages. 4.4 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dolphin Island (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

A cargo hovership makes an emergency landing in a rural part of the Midwest. An adventurous teenager, Johnny Clinton, sneaks on board-only to survive a second crash a few hours later, this time into the Pacific Ocean. The crew escapes, but Johnny is left on board-adrift in the wreckage of the ship. Johnny is rescued by a pod of dolphins-who bring him to a remote island hidden in the heart of Australia's Great Barrier Reef. There, Johnny meets the brilliant and eccentric Professor Kazan, who has dedicated his life to the study of dolphin communication. Johnny's further adventures with dolphins and the sea make this an exciting and fascinating coming-of-age story. ABOUT THE AUTHOR Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

133 pages. 3.8 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* The Fallen 1: The Fallen and Leviathan by * Thomas E. Sniegoski - $1.99*

Aaron Corbet isn't a bad kid-he's just a little different. And starting on the eve of his eighteenth birthday, Aaron begins to discover supernatural talents. Then he learns the truth about his destiny: He must unite angels, mortals, and Powers both good and evil, some of whom are hell-bent on his destruction....

The Fallen quartet, now published for the first time in two action-packed bind-ups, chronicles an epic struggle, where the fate of the world rests on the outcome of one teen's monumental quest. The Fallen 1

546 pages. 4 stars after 47 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include an historical fiction, numerous paranormal romances, 5 Discworld novels and a children's bood...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Winemaker by * Noah Gordon - $1.99*

From the author of The Physician and Shaman now comes this story of a young man-the grapes he grows, the wine he fashions, the women he loves, and his struggle against an evil that seeks to destroy him. Already an international bestseller. Josep Alvarez is a young man in the tiny grape-growing village of Santa Eulália, in northern Spain, where his father grows black grapes that are turned into cheap vinegar. Joseph loves the agricultural life, but he is the second son, and his father's vineyard will be inherited by his brother Donat, the firstborn. Josep needs to keep his hands in the soil. He yearns for a job growing grapes and for an opportunity to marry Teresa Gallego. In Madrid, an assassination plot, conceived against the political leader of Spain by men of wealth and power, creates a storm of intrigue that sucks into its vortex a group of innocent young farm workers in Santa Eulália. How Josep's life is changed drastically by these events, and how, ironically, they gradually turn him into an inspired vintner with an evolving vision of life, is the fascinating story of The Winemaker.

342 pages. 4.4 stars after 160 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Don't Bite the Bridesmaid (Entangled Covet) by * Tiffany Allee - $.99*

Alice Shepard needs one thing: a date for her sister's wedding. And not just any date. A hunk who will make her fiancé rue the day he left her for her best friend. Her drop-dead gorgeous neighbor fits the bill-even if he is a bit quirky and never comes out during the day-and Alice has downed just enough appletinis to ask him. But she makes it quite clear that there will be no funny business.Spending a week on a cruise ship full of humans while sleeping close to his sexy next-door neighbor sounds like a helluva bad idea to vampire Noah Thorpe. But his friends need time to get him out of a shotgun wedding-a vampire bonding that will tie his fate to a female vampire he's never met. And Alice's offer comes at just the right time.

What could possibly go wrong'

158 pages. 4.0 stars after 85 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

             ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Color of Magic (Discworld) by * Terry Pratchett - $1.99*

Terry Pratchett's profoundly irreverent, bestselling novels have garnered him a revered position in the halls of parody next to the likes of Mark Twain, Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, and Carl Hiaasen. The Color of MagicM is Terry Pratchett's maiden voyage through the now-legendary land of Discworld. This is where it all begins -- with the tourist Twoflower and his wizard guide, Rincewind. 
The Colour of Magic is Terry Pratchett's maiden voyage through the bizarre land of Discworld. His entertaining and witty series has grown to more than 20 books, and this is where it all starts--with the tourist Twoflower and his hapless wizard guide, Rincewind ("All wizards get like that ... it's the quicksilver fumes. Rots their brains. Mushrooms, too."). Pratchett spoofs fantasy clichés--and everything else he can think of--while marshalling a profusion of characters through a madcap adventure. The Colour of Magic is followed by The Light Fantastic. --Blaise Selby

292 pages. 4.2 stars after 353 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

   ​
*Daily Kid's Deal* Flat Stanley's Worldwide Adventures #1: The Mount Rushmore Calamity by * Jeff Brown - $1.99*

Saddle up with Flat Stanley Ever since Stanley was flattened by a bulletin board, every trip is an adventure! The whole Lambchop family is off to see Mount Rushmore. But when Flat Stanley and his brother, Arthur, team up with a scrappy cowgirl named Calamity Jasper, their vacation turns into the Wild West experience of a lifetime. Pretty soon, they find themselves in a real tight spot-even for a flat boy like Stanley!

96 pages. 4.1 stars after 17 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Geoffrey, for holding down the fort while I was on vacation!!

Today's Daily Deals include a memoir, a romance, a sci-fi classic and a rhyming picture book


*Kindle Daily Deal* Brotherhood: Dharma, Destiny, and the American Dream by * Deepak Chopra - $1.99*

In Brotherhood, Deepak and Sanjiv Chopra reveal the story of their personal struggles and triumphs as doctors, immigrants, and brothers. They were born in the ferment of liberated India after 1947, as an age-old culture was reinventing its future. For the young, this meant looking to the West. The Chopra brothers were among the most eager and ambitious of the new generation. In the 1970s, they each emigrated to the United States to make a new life. Both faced tough obstacles: While Deepak encountered resistance from Western-trained doctors over the mind-body connection, Sanjiv struggled to reconcile the beliefs of his birthplace with those of his new home. Eventually, each brother became convinced that America was the right place to build a life, and the Chopras went on to great achievements-Deepak as a global spiritual teacher and best-selling author, Sanjiv as a world-renowned medical expert and professor at Harvard Medical School. Brotherhood will fascinate and inspire those who still believe in America's capacity to foster achievement and reward hard work.

385 pages. 4.3 stars after 156 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Homefires by * Emily Sue Harvey - $0.99*

Emily Sue Harvey's first novel, Song of Renewal, was praised by New York Times bestselling author Jill Marie Landis as "an uplifting, heartwarming story," by bestselling author Kay Allenbaugh as a work that will "linger in the memory long after readers put it aside," and by Coffee Time Romance as "a must-read book for anyone doing a little soul searching." New York Times bestselling author Steve Berry said, "It captures your attention, and whets your appetite for more," while Peeking between the Pages called it "quite simply a beautiful book."

Her second novel, Homefires is set in the Deep South's Bible-belt on the eve of unprecedented moral changes. It is the story of Janeece and Kirk Crenshaw, a couple married just after their high school graduation who set out to make a life for themselves. It is a life marked by surprises, none more dramatic than when Kirk receives his "high-calling" and becomes a pastor. It is a life marked by tragedy, the most heart-rending of which is the death of one of their children. And it is a life marked by challenges: to their church, to their community, and most decidedly to their marriage. And as the fullness of time makes its impact on their union, Kirk and Janeece must face the question of whether they have gone as far as they can together.

Filled with the rich emotions and evocative characters that readers have come to expect from Emily Sue Harvey, and reminiscent of the work of Jan Karon and Anne Rivers Siddons Homefires is a poignant and compelling novel that will steal readers' hearts.

456 pages. 3.8 stars after 29 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Slapstick (Kurt Vonnegut series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Perhaps the most autobiographical (and deliberately least disciplined) of Vonnegut's novels, Slapstick (1976) is in the form of a broken family odyssey and is surely a demonstration of its eponymous title. The story centers on brother and sister twins, children of Wilbur Swain, who are in sympathetic and (possibly) telepathic communication and who represent Vonnegut's relationship with his own sister who died young of cancer almost two decades before the book's publication. Vonnegut dedicated this to Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy. Like their films and routines, this novel is an exercise in non-sequentiality and in the bizarre while using those devices to expose larger and terrible truths. The twins exemplify to Swain a kind of universal love; he campaigns for it while troops of technologically miniaturized Chinese are launched upon America. Love and carnage intersect in a novel contrived to combine credibility and common observation; critics could sense Vonnegut deliberately flouting narrative constraint or imperative in an attempt to destroy the very idea of the novel he was writing. Slapstick becomes both product and commentary, event and self-criticism; an early and influential example of contemporary ""metafiction."" Vonnegut's tragic life--like the tragic lives of Laurel, Hardy, Buster Keaten and other exemplars of slapstick comedy--is the true center of a work whose cynicism overlays a trustfulness and sense of loss which are perhaps deeper and truer than expressed in any of Vonnegut's earlier or later works. Slapstick is a clear demonstration of the profound alliance of comedy and tragedy which, when Vonnegut is working close to his true sensibility, become indistinguishable.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

Dr. Wilbur Daffodil-11 Swain, centenarian, the last President of the United States, King of Manhattan, and one-half (along with his sister, Eliza) of the most powerful intelligence since Einstein, is penning his autobiography. He occupies the first floor of a ruined Empire State Building and lives like a royal scavenger with his illiterate granddaughter and her beau. Buffeted by fluctuating gravity, the U.S. has been scourged by not one, but two lethal diseases: the Green Death and the Albanian Flu. Consequently, the country has fallen into civil war. (Super-intelligent, miniaturized Chinese watch the West self-destruct from the sidelines.) Swain stayed at the White House until there were no citizens left to govern, then moved to deserted New York City, where he writes a thoughtful missive before death. In Slapstick, Vonnegut muses on war, man's hubris, and the awful, crippling loneliness humans are freighted with--but, miraculously, the book still manages to delight and amuse. Absurd, knowing, never depressing, Slapstick kindles hope--for the possibility of wisdom, perhaps; for human resiliency, surely. It's best to end with a quote from the prologue wherein the author discourses on The Meaning of It All, or at least This Book: "Love is where you find it. I think it is foolish to go off looking for it, and I think it can often be poisonous.

I wish that people who are conventionally supposed to love each other would say to each other, when they fight, 'Please--a little less love, and a little more common decency.'"

Amen.

290 pages. 4.3 stars after 103 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Peep Leap by * Elizabeth Verdick - $1.99*

In the hollow of a tree, higher than the eye can see . . . nine wood ducks hatch, one by one. "That's good!" says Mama. "We're almost done." One last egg is very still. . . . Finally, the smallest egg hatches. Then it's time for all the wood ducks to make the BIG jump from the tree-where their mother made her nest-to the water below. Ducklings One through Nine make the leap. But Duckling Ten isn't so sure...

28 pages. 4.6 stars after 41 reviews. Text to Speech, enabled.

Not available for e-Ink Kindles.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a Georgette Heyer, historical romance, zombies and vampires for pre-teens!


*Kindle Daily Deal* They Found Him Dead (Inspector Hannasyde) by * Georgette Heyer - $1.99*

One heir after another turns up dead&#8230;

Silas Kane's sixtieth birthday party is marred by argument and dissension amongst his family, and then the next morning, Kane is found dead. The coroner's verdict of death by misadventure would seem to confirm that Silas accidentally lost his way in the fog. But then his heir is shot, and threats are made against the next in line to inherit his fortune. The redoubtable Superintendent Hannasyde is called in to investigate. All clues point to an apparently innocuous eighty-year-old woman, but as the Inspector delves further into the case, he discovers that nothing is quite as it seems&#8230;

PRAISE FOR THEY FOUND HIM DEAD:

"Ranks alongside such incomparable whodunit authors as Christie, Marsh, Tey, and Allingham." _San Francisco Chronicle_

"The author introduces us to enough lively and interesting people to make the book attractive even without its ingenious detective plot." _The Times Literary Supplement_

"Miss Heyer's characters and dialogue are an abiding delight to me&#8230; I have seldom met people to whom I have taken so violent a fancy from the word 'Go'." Dorothy L. Sayers

***More Praise for Miss Heyer: "Our Georgette Heyer display of the Sourcebooks reprints has been a huge success, not only to those early fans like myself, but to many new readers who appreciate her style and wit." Nancy Olson, Quail Ridge Books, Raleigh, NC

"Reading Georgette Heyer is the next best thing to reading Jane Austen." _Publishers Weekly_

"Wonderful characters, elegant, witty writing, perfect period detail, and rapturously romantic. Georgette Heyer achieves what the rest of us only aspire to." Katie Fforde

336 pages. 4.6 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Wicked Nights With a Proper Lady (Dangerous Rogues) by * Tiffany Clare - $2.99*

Wicked Nights With a Proper Lady Tiffany Clare Leo Harrow, Earl of Barrington, is a regular subject of the scandal rags. Once an unrepentant pleasure seeker, he knows that young ladies are warned to look the other way when he enters a room. But when he comes face to face with a woman from his past-the one that got away-he will do anything to keep the rumors about him at bay. Or risk losing her forever&#8230; Genevieve Camden is no stranger to Leo's seductive ways. Years ago she was fooled into believing that he cared about her&#8230;and now that he's back on the ballroom floor, he appears to be making amends. But this time Genny knows better: A scoundrel never changes his stripes-not even one as charming and handsome as Leo. Unless maybe he's been in love with her all along&#8230;'

330 pages. 4.1 stars after 9 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Z 2134 by * Sean Platt - $1.99*

z 2134 is a thrilling new zombie serial in the spirit of 1984, The Walking Dead, and The Hunger Games, from the writers of the post-apocalyptic smash hit serial, Yesterday's Gone. It is the year 2134 in a dystopian America, following a series of zombie plagues which infected and decimated much of the world's population starting 100 years ago. Those left, formed six walled Cities throughout the continent, all under the rule of a totalitarian government which enforces strict control over its populace. You must obey your government. You must be a good citizen. You must be a productive citizen. You must not break the law. Or The City Watch will find you and arrest you. Jonah Lovecraft, a former Watcher, was arrested for the murder of his wife. And like most criminals, he has one chance at freedom - to participate in The Darwin Games, a televised survival show which pits two players from each city against one another in The Barrens, the uninhabited areas outside the City Walls. He'll also have to face another enemy - the zombies which still roam The Barrens. As he fights for his freedom against impossible odds, his daughter, Anastasia, stumbles into people who have information about her father - information which will change her life forever. But it will also put her in the crosshairs of her father's enemies.

296 pages. 4.0 stars after 206 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* My Sister the Vampire #1: Switched by * Sienna Mercer - $1.99*

When Olivia Abbott moves to town, she's excited to join the cheerleading team and make new friends. Then she meets Ivy Vega. At first, Ivy, pale and dressed all in black, looks like Olivia's opposite. Then the girls look beyond the glittery pink blush and thick black eyeliner to discover they're identical-identical twins! Olivia and Ivy are brimming with plans to switch places and pull every twin trick in the book. But Olivia soon discovers that she and Ivy aren't exactly the same. Ivy's a vampire. And she's not the only one in town.

216 pages. 4.7 stars after 106 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The rest of the series, not on sale, is shown for your convenience.

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a Pulitzer Prize winning novel, romance, Arthur C. Clarke and a fun picture book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Keepers of the House by * Shirley Ann Grau - $1.99*

Grau's Pulitzer Prize-winning classic, about the racial prejudice and long-buried secrets that threaten to destroy a distinguished Southern family

The Howland dynasty began after the War of 1812, when a young Tennessee solider fighting for Andrew Jackson settled in Alabama. Over the next century, the Howlands accumulated a fortune, fought for Secession, helped rebuild the South, and established themselves as one of the most respected families in the state. But that history means little to Abigail Howland. Though she inherited the Howland manse, her fortunes reverse when her family's mixed-race heritage comes to light and her community-locked in the prejudices of the 1960s-turns its back on her. Faced with such deep-seated prejudice, Abigail is pushed to defend her family at all costs.

Winner of the 1965 Pulitzer Prize for fiction, The Keepers of the House is an unforgettable story of family, tradition, and racial injustice set against a richly drawn backdrop of the American South.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Shirley Ann Grau, including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

320 pages. 4.3 stars after 55 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Thinking of You by * Jill Mansell - $1.99*

Are you in the midst of one of those "exciting" phases of life, like the eerily quiet empty nest...or the new job with the distractingly attractive, off-limits boss...or a wacky new roommate who isn't at all as advertised? What about all of those at once...

Is your life full of surprises? No? Well, what if it could be? You may begin to think you're living someone else's reality. And maybe, that's not a bad thing... International bestselling author Jill Mansell spins a poignant and funny story of mothers, daughters, friends, and lovers...and what happens when everything takes a turn for the unexpected.

Praise for _A Walk in the Park_:

"What a fabulous read...laugh out loud moments, heartwarming and sweet."-_Wendy's Minding Spot_ 
"Wonderful characters...Held me captivated."-_Long and Short Reviews_
"A great read with drama, dry humor, and colorful characters."-_RT Book Reviews_ 4 Stars
"Mansell excels at the ensemble romantic comedy, and her quirky but endearing characters shine once again."-_Booklist_
"Charming...Mansell deftly weaves a web of poignant loves stories."-_Publishers Weekly_

430 pages. 4.3 stars after 30 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Collected Stories of Arthur C. Clarke: History Lesson, Volume I (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: Short Stories) by * Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

In the title story of this collection, Earth has entered its final ice age-precipitated by the cooling of the sun. In this forbidding climate, a small tribe of nomadic human survivors travels toward the equator ahead of glaciers moving down from the North Pole, carrying with them a handful of relics from the 21st century-and racing against the ice to preserve them from annihilation. This collection is a showcase of groundbreaking stories that wrestle with the moral, psychological, and ethical implications of scientific advancement-written by one of the foremost science fiction authors of our time.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Clarke is widely revered as one of the most influential science fiction writers of the 20th century, esteemed alongside Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, a trio known informally as the "Big Three." Before his death in 2008, he authored more than 100 novels, novellas, and short story collections and laid the groundwork for science fiction as we know it today. Combining scientific knowledge and visionary literary aptitude, Clarke's work explored the implications of major scientific discoveries in astonishingly inventive and mystical settings. Clarke's short stories and novels have won numerous Hugo and Nebula Awards, have been translated into more than 30 languages, and have sold millions of copies worldwide. Several of his books, including 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey II, have been adapted into films that still stand as classic examples of the genre. Without a doubt, Arthur C. Clarke is one of the most important voices in contemporary science fiction literature.

Ancient Rome had its famed Five Good Emperors--Nerva, Trajan, Hadrian, Antoninus Pius, and Marcus Aurelius, for those keeping track. And while science fiction might not have Edward Gibbons around to dole out similar, agreed-upon honors, everyone pretty much accepts the canonization of a few founding fathers: Asimov, Heinlein, Wells, and Bradbury all make the short list, as does--always--the venerable and venerated Sir Arthur C. Clarke, a Science Fiction Writers of America Grand Master and the winner of just about every SF award you care to mention. So whether you're already familiar with his works or not (most notably Childhood's End and the Rama series), you certainly can't go wrong picking up this veritable brick of a collection--912 pages in all--as either primer or essential reference. Within you'll find virtually every short piece of fiction that Clarke has ever published, from 1937's endearingly twee (in retrospect) "Travel by Wire" to 1999's "Improving the Neighbourhood," the first sci-fi Nature ever published. The Collected Stories is all short works (as short as 31 words in one case) and includes some of Clarke's best stories, including the lighthearted "Tales of the White Hart" and the momentous "The Star" and "The Nine Billion Names of God." --Paul Hughes

966 pages. 4.4 stars after 100 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Animal Fair by * Ponder Goembel - $1.99*

In this adaptation of the popular children's song "Animal Fair," there are all kinds of animals doing silly things! The big baboon is combing his hair, the kangaroos are rattling spoons, the bears are juggling pears, and the chimps are swinging on the trapeze. Can you guess what happens to the mischievous monk . . . the monk, the monk, the monk' Cheerful illustrations bring this lively rendition to life.

28 pages. 4.0 stars after 32 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

the Clarke book is a repeat, they seem to like featuring him on the book of the day....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, there's always a lot of Clarke and Vonnegut...

Today's Daily Deals include a 50 novels for $1.99 each, romance, sci fi and a fun kid's book!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Court of the Myrtles by * Lois Cahall - $1.99*

Love, hope, heaven... We will meet again Some lessons we learn at school; some we learn from experience. But there are some life lessons that only others can teach us. Two women meet every Friday morning at eleven o'clock at a cemetery. One is grieving over the tragic and early death of her mother. The other, mourning the loss of her daughter, shepherds the younger woman through the stages of grief. Together they come to understand what it means to live in a world full of joy and sadness, how death is an intrinsic part of life and how love stays with us forever. Court of the Myrtles is a tender and wise, funny and sad story about grief, loss and acceptance, and about the people we might meet on the other side.

166 pages. 4.9 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

*Today's Kindle Daily Deal includes 50 books at $1.99. They look to be mostly Bloomsbury Reader books. See the complete selection* *here*.


*Daily Romance Deal* Duke by Day, Rogue by Night (Crimson Romance) by * Katherine Bone - $0.99*

Constance Danbury is fleeing an arranged marriage to lecherous Lord Burton, a man who has blackmailed her father and is nearly twice her age. Her escape takes her aboard a merchantman bound for Spain, where she hopes an aunt will help her procure funds to save her father's dwindling reputation. But fate intervenes. Constance is captured by a pirate with a wit and stubbornness to match her own, and a secret he'll do anything to keep. Nobleman Percival Avery is a member of Nelson's Tea, an elite group whose members are first sons from every tier in society. Undercover, he disguises himself as a pirate to infiltrate the gang of cutthroats responsible for his sister's death. But when his vessel attacks a merchantman with valuable cargo, Percy is forced to choose between vengeance and saving the life of his commander's niece, Constance Danbury. Mutiny is sure to obliterate his well-laid plans. It also aligns him with the one woman sure to see through his disguise. Forced to play the fop by day to outwit his enemies, he masquerades as a rogue by night in order to avenge his sister's death - and to win his true love's heart. Sensuality Level: Sensual

293 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Parting - An Urban Fantasy Thriller (O. C. L. T.) by *KB's own David Niall Wilson - $0.99*

Fans of Fringe, The X-Files, Supernatural and Grimm will love the adventures of the O.C.L.T., slam-packed with action, adventure, the occult, magical creatures and history, this series follows an elite group with special abilities and skills as they work behind the scenes to help keep the paranormal and the unnatural from endangering the world. There are incidents and emergencies in the world that defy logical explanation, events that could be defined as abnormal, extraterrestrial, or simply otherworldly. Standard laws do not allow for such instances, nor are most officials or authorities trained to handle them. In recognition of these facts, one organization has been created that can. Assembled by a loose international coalition, their mission is to deal with these situations using diplomacy, guile, force, and strategy as necessary. They shield the rest of the world from their own actions, and clean up the messes left in their wake. They are our protection, our guide, our sword, and our voice, all rolled into one. They are O.C.L.T. A vision from ancient Egypt and a call from an old acquaintance send Rebecca York, mystic, occult expert, and adventurer to Arizona, and then Jerusalem and the Dead Sea to prevent a horrifying attack from the annals of history. Rebecca and computer expert Wendell "Mack" Macklemore team up with a renegade Vatican monk, a street urchin from Jerusalem, and an agent of the Mossad to prevent Amunet, an Egyptian sorceress, from exacting an ancient revenge and unleashing a terrorist attack that could plunge the Middle East into an era of darkness. This is the first full length novel of the O.C.L.T. - the Orphic Crisis Logistical Taskforce. The events of this novel predate the actual formation of the O.C.L.T., joining with the novellas "Brought to Light" by Aaron Rosenberg, and "The Temple of Camazotz," by David Niall Wilson. Each of these works introduces another facet of team, which is formally introduced in the O.C.L.T. novel by Aaron Rosenberg : Incursion.

220 pages. 4.4 stars after 8 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Wumbers by * Amy Krouse Rosenthal - $1.99*

What do you get when you combine a word and a number' A wumber! Paying tribute to William Steig's CDB!, best-selling book, cre8ors Amy Krouse Rosenthal and Tom Lichtenheld have wri10 and illustr8ed this s2pendous book that is 1derful 4 readers in kindergar10 and up. If we've confused you, just take a look at the book-4tun8ly it has helpful pictures. We are sure you will get it ins10tly! Plus, this special Amazon Kindle edition includes hidden Easter eggs, so keep an eye out for them!

40 pages. 3.8 stars after 35 reviews. Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a spy Thriller, a Christian romance], a time-travel Romance and a Children's Book ...


*Kindle Daily Deal* Serpent: A Novel from the NUMA files by * Clive Cussler - $1.99*

Clive Cussler, the author of sixteen consecutive New York Times bestsellers, unleashes a hero for the next millennium in an electrifying new series of unrelenting action and edge-of-your-seat thrills. 
When Kurt Austin, the leader of a courageous National Underwater & Marine Agency exploration team, rescues beautiful marine archaeologist Nina Kirov off the coast of Morocco, he becomes the next target of Texas industrialist Don Halcon. A madman bent on carving a new nation out of the southwestern United States and Mexico, Halcon's scheme hinges on Nina's recent discovery involving Christopher Columbus, and a priceless pre-Columbian antiquity buried in the battered remains of the sunken Italian luxury liner Andrea Doria. Only Kurt Austin and his crack NUMA team stand between Halcon and the Andrea Doria's silent steel hull -- and if their deadly mission fails, Halcon will ride to power on a wave of death and destruction.

480 pages. 3.8 stars after 329 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Dining with Joy (A Lowcountry Romance) by * Rachel Hauck - $1.99*

"Chef" Joy Ballard longs for a �simpler life. But when a good-looking outsider arrives and spices things up, life becomes deliciously complicated. Host of a regionally syndicated cooking show, Joy Ballard has a little secret: she can't cook. But when her show is picked up by a major network and given a prime time slot, her world heats up faster than a lowcountry boil. Enter Luke Redmond: handsome, creative, and jobless after having to declare bankruptcy of his Manhatten restaurant. When her producers ask him to co-host the show, Joy sees Luke as her way out. But Luke sees much more than just a co-host in Joy. Their relationship begins to simmer on and off set. Until Joy's secret is revealed and her reputation is ruined on national television by her rival, Wenda Devine. But could Devine's cruelty be a divine gift' Losing Luke--and her sister--forces Joy to consider where her worth really comes from. Could God be cooking up an even bigger adventure from the mess' And will Joy hang on long enough to find out'

314 pages. 4.3 stars after 95 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Rose Garden by * Susanna Kearsley - $1.99*

"A thrilling, haunting, and deeply romantic story." -Rachel Hore, internationally bestselling author of The Memory Garden "Whatever time we have," he said, "it will be time enough." Eva Ward returns to the only place she truly belongs, the old house on the Cornish coast, seeking happiness in memories of childhood summers. There she finds mysterious voices and hidden pathways that sweep her not only into the past, but also into the arms of a man who is not of her time. But Eva must confront her own ghosts, as well as those of long ago. As she begins to question her place in the present, she comes to realize that she too must decide where she really belongs. From Susanna Kearsley, author of the New York Times bestseller The Winter Sea and a voice acclaimed by fans of Gabaldon, du Maurier, and Niffenegger alike, The Rose Garden is a haunting exploration of love, family, the true meaning of home, and the ties that bind us together. Praise for New York Times and USA Today bestseller The Winter Sea : "Lifts readers straight into another time and place to smell the sea, feel the castle walls, and sense every emotion. These are marks of a fantastic storyteller." -RT Book Reviews Top Pick of the Month, 4 � stars "Ingenious...a creative tour de force. Sometimes an author catches lightning in a bottle, and Susanna Kearsley has done just that." -New York Journal of Books

448 pages. 4.4 stars after 353 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Let Me Hold You Longer by * Karen Kingsbury - $1.99*

*2005 Logos Bookstores Award winner for Best Children's Book* With lighthearted illustrations and a sweet, reflective tone, best-selling author Karen Kingsbury encourages parents to savor not only their children's "firsts"-like first steps and first words-but the "lasts" as well. With the tenderness of a mother speaking directly to her child, Karen reminds us not to miss last days of kindergarten and last at bats in Little League amidst the whirlwind of life. Adapted from a poem in Rejoice, mothers and grandmothers everywhere will identify with the tenderhearted reflections in Let Me Hold You Longer.

32 pages. 4.8 stars after 135 reviews. X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## telracs

that science fiction book likes more like a romance to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> that science fiction book likes more like a romance to me.


Technically, the category is Science Fiction/Fantasy, and I've read that book--it's time travel. And romance. So it fits, just barely. (Technically, I listened to it--I just recently finished it on audiobook.)

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Technically, the category is Science Fiction/Fantasy, and I've read that book--it's time travel. And romance. So it fits, just barely. (Technically, I listened to it--I just recently finished it on audiobook.)
> 
> Betsy


yeah, i looked at it on amazon. time travel romance is one of those grey areas for me. if the romance is the main thing, i don't really think of it as science fiction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> yeah, i looked at it on amazon. time travel romance is one of those grey areas for me. if the romance is the main thing, i don't really think of it as science fiction.


*shrug* Complain to Amazon. We just report it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals.....


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Habit by * Susan Morse - $1.99*

There is an unmistakable gleam in Ma's eye, and her absolute composure both appalls me and rips my heart from its root. I burst into tears. The gauntlet is thrown.

From the time she was conceived, Susan Morse was her mother's "special" child. For Susan, special translated into becoming her incorrigible mother's frazzled caretaker, a role that continued into adulthood. Now she finds herself as part of the sandwich generation, responsible for a woman whose eighty-five years have been single-mindedly devoted to identifying The Answer To Everything. And, this week's Answer looks like it may be the real thing.

Susan's mother is becoming a nun.

Mother Brigid is opinionated and discerning (Don't call them trash cans. They're scrap baskets!), feisty and dogmatic (Stop signs and No Parking zones are installed bybureaucratic pencil pushers with nothing better to do), a brilliant artist (truly, a saving grace), and predictably unpredictable, recently demonstrated by her decision to convert to Orthodox Christianity and join its holy order. Dressed in full nun regalia, she might be mistaken for a Taliban bigwig. But just as Mother Brigid makes her debut at church, a debilitating accident puts her in a rehab center hours from Susan's home, where Susan's already up to her neck juggling three teenagers, hot flashes, a dog, two cats, and a husband whose work pulls him away from the family for months at a time. Now Susan gets to find out if it's less exhausting to be at her mother's beck and call from one hundred miles away or one hundred feet. And she's beginning to suspect that the things she always thought she knew about her mother were only the tip of a wonderfully singular iceberg.

In this fresh, funny, utterly irresistible memoir, Susan Morse offers readers a look at a mother-daughter relationship that is both universal and unique. For anyone who's wondered how they made it through their childhood with their sanity intact, for every multitasking woman coping simultaneously with parents and children, for those of us who love our parents come hell or high water (because we just can't help it), Susan Morse's story is surprising, reassuring, and laugh-out-loud funny. A beguiling journey of love, forbearance, and self-discovery, The Habit introduces two unforgettable women you'll be glad to know-from a safe distance.

256 pages. 4.1 stars after 52 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Lost Melody: A Novel by * Lori Copeland - $1.99*

The beautiful piano sitting in the corner of Jill King's apartment begs to be played. For over a year, it has sat untouched, ever since a terrible accident shattered Jill's ambition of becoming a concert pianist. The ragged scar on her left hand is a cruel and constant reminder of the death of her dream. But another dream is about to come to life---an unexpected, horrifying dream that will present Jill with a responsibility she never wanted. And choices she never wanted to make. Hundreds of lives depend on Jill's willingness to warn her small, oceanside town in Nova Scotia of a nameless, looming disaster. But doing so could cost Jill her reputation, jeopardize the political career of the man she loves, and ruin their plans for a future together. The fate of an entire community hangs in the balance as Jill wrestles with the cost of heeding one still, small voice.

320 pages. 4.7 stars after 19 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wizard's First Rule (RosettaBooks into Film) by * Terry Goodkind - $1.99*

Wizard's First Rule, the first novel by Terry Goodkind, was a phenomenon from the moment it was published by Tor Books in 1994, selling more than 100,000 copies in North America alone. It still sells more than 100,000 copies a year and has gone on to bestsellerdom in the United Kingdom and in more than twenty foreign translations as well as audiobook form. It is now being developed as one of the most ambitious television miniseries of all time. Executive Producer Sam Raimi (director of the three Spider-Man movies), in collaboration with Disney/ABC, is creating a 22-episode adaptation of the book to be filmed in New Zealand. Richard and Kahlan's story unfolds over ten more novels, collectively known as the Sword of Truth series, concluding with Confessor in 2007. Placing Goodkind in the elite club of #1 New York Times bestselling authors, the series has sold more than twenty million copies to date worldwide. In Wizard's First Rule, Goodkind introduced the world to an ordinary forest guide, Richard Cypher, and the mysterious, powerful woman he comes to love, Kahlan Amnell. Learning his true identity, Richard accepts his destiny as the one man who can stop the bloodthirsty tyrant Darken Rahl. Hunted relentlessly, betrayed and alone, Kahlan calls upon Richard to reach beyond his sword and invoke something more noble within himself as the final confrontation with Darken Rahl looms. The importance of Wizard's First Rule is sourced in Goodkind taking on the toughest of all literary challenges: to tell an electrifying story of action, violence, and adventure that also makes people think, and that would influence the choices and actions of its readers. Years after reading Wizard's First Rule, Goodkind fans still ask themselves, "What would Richard do'" when confronted with life's obstacles and challenges. "Your life is yours alone," Richard says at a key moment. "Rise up and live it."

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Terry Goodkind is the New York Times bestselling author of twelve books. His first novel, Wizard's First Rule, immediately established him as one of the world's bestselling authors. Originally published in 1994, it is the first in the eleven book Sword of Truth series, which has sold over 25 million copies worldwide. Goodkind was born and raised in Omaha, Nebraska, where he also attended art school, one of his many interests on the way to becoming a writer. Besides a career in wildlife art, he has been a cabinet maker and a violin maker, as well as having done restoration on rare and exotic artifacts from around the world. In recent years he has spent the majority of his time in the desert Southwest.

SERIES DESCRIPTIONS

From classic book to classic film, RosettaBooks has gathered some of most memorable books into film available. The selection is broad ranging and far reaching, with books from classic genre to cult classic to science fiction and horror and a blend of the two creating whole new genres like Richard Matheson's The Shrinking Man. Classic works from Vonnegut, one of the greatest writers of the twentieth century, meet with E.M. Forrester's A Passage to India. Whether the work is centered in the here and now, in the past, or in some distant and almost unimaginable future, each work is lasting and memorable and award-winning.

580 pages. 4.0 stars after 1987 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

I have this book available to lend. PM me if you're interested.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Not-Just-Anybody Family: 1 (The Blossom Family Series) by * Betsy Byars - $1.99*

Newbury Award-winning author Betsy Byars's heartwarming and timeless books about the irrepressible Blossom family are back. In this introduction to the one-of-a-kind clan, Pap, the Blossoms' grandfather, has landed himself in jail for disturbing the peace. Even though Junior is laid up in the hospital with two broken legs after jumping off the barn roof to test his new homemade wings, he and his sister and brother, Maggie and Vern, have come up with a plan to rescue Pap. A new generation of readers will fall head over heels for this engaging, hilarious family.

164 pages. 4.7 stars after 13 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $7.49 if you purchase this book.

The other books in the series, not on sale, are shown below for your convenience.

   ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

All of the Daily Deals, including a nonfiction daily deal, can be found here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Bedfellows by * Bob Garfield - $1.99*

Jack Schiavone wants to rebuild his life after an embezzlement scandal saw him drummed out of his high-paying advertising job. So he's reinvented himself as "Mr. Mattress," a discount bedding franchisee in Ebbets Beach, Brooklyn. Running a mattress store is a nice, quiet life-until Jack gets sucked into a simmering mob war that pits an ambitious Russian crime boss against a softening Italian don. Soon everyone is "going to the mattresses." Jack falls for the don's gorgeous black-sheep daughter, a legal aid attorney, making him the target of a jealous wise guy/lounge singer who's fixated on her too. And his new store manager-the don's gentle, stamp collecting, cottage cheese-eating former consigliere-proves as good at selling mattresses as he was at cooking the books for the mob. Then the Russians put on a show of force, and the don's only recourse is to call on the world's worst hit man: a mild-mannered chiropractor with an innovative killing technique. When the smoke clears, who will be the don of Ebbets Beach'

425 pages. 3.9 stars after 67 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Swept Away (Trouble in Texas Book #1) by * Mary Connealy - $2.99*

Laughter, Romance, and Action Abound in This New Series from Mary Connealy

Swept away when her wagon train attempts a difficult river crossing, Ruthy MacNeil isn't all that upset at being separated from the family who raised her. All they've ever done is work her to the bone. She prayed for a chance to get away, and then came the raging flood. Alive but disoriented, she's rescued by Luke Stone...so unfortunately, there are more chances to die in her immediate future.

Luke is heading home to reclaim the ranch stolen from his family. But the men who killed his father are working hard to ensure Luke doesn't make it alive. He has no choice but to keep moving. Still, he can't just abandon Ruthy, so she'll have to come along.

His friends--a ragtag group of former Civil War soldiers--take a fast interest in the pretty gal. Luke thinks that's rather rude--he's the one who found her. And the more time he spends around the hard-working young woman who is a mighty good cook, the more he finds himself thinking beyond revenge and toward a different future. For the first time in a long time, Luke is tempted to turn from his destructive path and be swept away by love.

321 pages. 4.5 stars after 155 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $2.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Marching Morons (The Galaxy Project) by * C. M. Kornbluth - $0.99*

Published more than 60 years ago, this dark and prescient story of a future devolved to idiocy remains one of the most frightening visions to have emerged from the science fiction of that decade. Envisioning a future United States overwhelmed by a citizenry of low IQ (a consequence of the overbreeding of the stupid) Kornbluth was in fact writing of an observed present. The steady, inexorable descent of human intelligence obsessed Kornbluth, was one of his major themes and reached its truest statement in this novelette. The secret masters of Kornbluth's future are a small population of the intelligent who in subterranean fashion run the country but the "marching morons" overwhelm them and they summon a cynical entrepreneur from the past to help them deal with the dilemma. Weak on technology (a time machine is employed scoop the entrepreneur into their present) the novelette is deadly accurate in its portrait of a society sunk in stupid television, ornate, worthless automobiles and catchphrases which substitute for thought. The denouement is absolutely uncompromising and its utter bleakness is refractory not of a speculative future (which it may well be) but a present which Kornbluth found omnipresent and unbearable.

In terms of social statement and extrapolation THE MARCHING MORONS stands with Orwell's 1984 or Forster's THE MACHINE STOPS as shattering anatomization of an inevitable future.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Cyril Kornbluth (1924-195 was the youngest and perhaps the most brilliant of that great group of satirists (Frederik Pohl, Robert Sheckley, Damon Knight, William Tenn) whom Horace Gold drafted to become the characteristic voice of his magazine. Kornbluth was a child prodigy (writing at 16 stories which became classics of the field) and auto-didact, first-generation fan and newspaperman (a Chicago-based wire service) whose heart and health were wrecked by active combat duty at the Battle of the Bulge and other venues; after the war he became a fully committed science fiction writer who moved from journalism in Chicago to a career in the New York area. In collaboration with Frederik Pohl he wrote THE SPACE MERCHANTS (1952) for GALAXY which became the classic satirical novel of advertising and GLADIATOR-AT-LAW which brought the same satirical force to the housing industry. There were several other novels, science fiction and mainstream, written with Pohl, two with Judith Merril and several (TAKEOFF, NOT THIS AUGUST) written alone. He struggled for years with health, economic and familial obligations (he was married to a sculptress and had two young sons) and died suddenly on a train platform, sprinting for a New York bound train in March 1958. A recent (2009) biography by Mark Rich gives much detail about his painful life and brilliant career.

ABOUT THE SERIES Horace Gold led GALAXY magazine from its first issue dated October 1950 to science fiction's most admired, widely circulated and influential magazine throughout its initial decade. Its legendary importance came from publication of full length novels, novellas and novelettes. GALAXY published nearly every giant in the science fiction field. The Galaxy Project is a selection of the best of GALAXY with new forewords by some of today's best science fiction writers. The initial selections in alphabetical order include work by Ray Bradbury, Frederic Brown, Lester del Rey, Robert A. Heinlein, Damon Knight, C. M. Kornbluth, Walter M. Miller, Jr., Frederik Pohl, Robert Scheckley, Robert Silverberg, William Tenn (Phillip Klass) and Kurt Vonnegut with new Forewords by Paul di Filippo, David Drake, John Lutz, Barry Malzberg and Robert Silverberg. The Galaxy Project is committed to publishing new work in the spirit GALAXY magazine and its founding editor Horace Gold.

158 pages. 3.4 stars after 21 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* How I Lost You by * Janet Gurtler - $1.99*

"I always thought we'd be friends to the end."

Grace and Kya always do everything together, and nothing can get in the way of their friendship. They have a pact: Sisters Before Misters. Buds Before Studs.

Only Grace knows what Kya's been through, or how much she needs someone to stick by her. No matter what. Besides, Kya keeps life exciting-pulling Grace into things she'd never dare to do on her own. But inch by inch, daring is starting to turn dangerous. And Grace will have to decide how far she can go to save her friendship with Kya...before she ends up losing everything else.

319 pages. 4.4 stars after 17 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a historical romance, a sci-fi, a biography and a Teen Daily Deal.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Istanbul Passage: A Novel by * Joseph Kanon - $1.99*

A neutral capital straddling Europe and Asia, Istanbul survived the Second World War as a magnet for refugees and spies, trafficking in secrets and lies rather than soldiers. Expatriate American businessman Leon Bauer was drawn into this shadow world, doing undercover odd jobs and courier runs in support of the Allied war effort.

Now, as the espionage community begins to pack up and an apprehensive city prepares for the grim realities of postwar life, Leon is given one last routine assignment. But when the job goes fatally wrong-an exchange of gunfire, a body left in the street, a potential war criminal on his hands-Leon is plunged into a tangle of intrigue, shifting loyalties, and moral uncertainty.

Played out against the bazaars and mosques and faded mansions of this knowing, ancient Ottoman city, Leon's conflicted attempt to save one life leads to a desperate manhunt that ultimately threatens his own survival. How do you do the right thing when there are only bad choices to be made'

Rich with atmosphere and period detail, Istanbul Passage is the haunting story of a man swept up in the dawn of the Cold War, of an unexpected love affair, and of a city as deceptive as the calm surface waters of the Bosphorus that divides it.

418 pages. 3.9 stars after 186 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Race to Splendor by * Ciji Ware - $2.99*

"Blindly, she inched along a floor pitching as violently as the deck of a boat in a midwinter storm. Her hands touched the threshold opening onto the ninth floor foyer at the instant the glass transom over her head exploded into a thousand pieces. Reflexively, Amelia cast her right arm in front of her face, but not before blood spurted from her scalp and ran down her checks. She crumpled beneath the doorframe, curling into a ball. Amelia screamed again as a twenty-five-foot expanse of wood paneling and masonry pitched outward and plunged nine stories to Montgomery Street below. She knew that no structure on landfill, no matter how well built, could withstand much more shaking without collapsing.

Then, just as suddenly, the convulsions subsided.

Early in 1906, the ground in San Francisco shook buildings and lives from their comfortable foundations. Amidst rubble, corruption, and deceit, two women-young architects in a city and field ruled by men-find themselves racing the clock and each other during the rebuilding of competing hotels in the City by the Bay. Based on meticulous research, A Race to Splendor tells the story of the audacious people of one of the world's great cities rebuilding and reinventing themselves after immense human tragedy. Filled with courage, passion, and conflict, Amelia Bradshaw's spirit will capture your imagination as she strives to redraft her life amidst the ruins with both help and hindrance from a wayward son of privilege who pulls her into worlds she'd never have known.

"Richly drawn characters...will keep you turning these pages!" -Michael Llewellyn, author of Twelfth Night

539 pages. 4.3 stars after 57 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Resurrection by * Arwen Elys Dayton - $1.99*

The Kinley built a ship capable of traveling faster than light. It carried a group of scientists to a small, distant planet-a primitive place called Earth. It's mission was peaceful observation. But when the ship was destroyed, the Kinley crew found themselves stranded in ancient Egypt, participants in the pageant of life in the time of the Pharaohs. They buried remnants of their technology deep beneath the desert and sent a last desperate message home&#8230; Five thousand years later, the Kinley homeworld hovers on the brink of extinction. An enemy that nearly obliterated their race has risen again-now with the ability to destroy them for good. A lone Kinley soldier named Pruit is sent on a desperate mission: to follow the ancient beacon back to Earth and recover the secrets to faster than light travel. It is their last hope. Technology that once allowed them to cross vast reaches of space might allow them to outrun their enemies and find a safe world to call their own. But Pruit's mission will be harder than she can imagine. Her quest will draw her enemies after her and will awaken ancient foes on Earth. As she gets closer to what she seeks, she will find each adversary willing to risk everything to stop her. Each hoping to steal the knowledge for themselves. The rivals will meet in modern-day Egypt and their struggle will alter the fate of worlds.

442 pages. 4.2 stars after 361 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Babe: The Legend Comes to Life by * Robert W. Creamer - $1.99*

The life of baseball's grandest figure, told in extraordinary detail.

Nearly a century has passed since George Herman Ruth made his major league debut, and in that time millions of words have been used to describe baseball's greatest hero. But for a man like the Babe, for whom the phrase "larger than life" seems to have been coined, those millions of words have created a mythologized legacy. Who was the real Babe Ruth?

Relying on exhaustive research and interviews with teammates, family members, and friends, historian Robert W. Creamer separates fact from fiction and paints an honest and fascinating portrait of the slugger. This is the definitive biography of a man who was, in legend and in truth, the best who ever lived.

468 pages. 4.7 stars after 48 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

The teen Daily Deal can be found here!here.Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a coming of age novel, a romance, a sci-fi novel and a teen thriller, as well as a travel book. All of them, inclluding the travel novel, can be found 
here. 


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Temple of Gold: A Novel by * William Goldman - $1.99*

William Goldman's stunning debut novel about a young boy, adrift and alone, coming of age in a cruel world

Raymond Euripides Trevitt is not yet ten when he resolves to make his own way in life. When a new boy, Zock, moves in next door, he knows he has finally met his partner in life's great adventures. As they come of age in midwestern, midcentury America, Ray and Zock become the best of friends-even though they're opposites in many ways. Ray takes Zock hiking; Zock teaches Ray about poetry. Together, they run away to Chicago, hide out in movie theaters, and watch Gunga Din over and over.

They navigate high school together: double dating, learning about first love, getting into college. But during a summer visit home, a tragic accident leaves Ray racked with guilt and self-loathing. Broken and lost, Ray is left to find his way through life one blunder at a time, never giving up hope or relinquishing his quest for atonement.

This ebook features a biography of William Goldman.

224 pages. 4.5 stars after 29 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Devil She Knew (Crimson Romance) by * Rena Koontz - $0.99*

"You have to trust somebody, Cassidy. It might as well be me," he said. But she didn't know him. And something her mother taught her once always stayed with her: 'Better the devil you know than the devil you don't.' When reputed mobster Tony DelMorrie feuds with his girlfriend and wins the fight by killing her, Cassidy Hoake is the only witness. She quickly becomes a target when DelMorrie skips bail - running is Cassidy's only option. Now, she's hiding from the devil, living in a small Ohio town, aware that only her anonymity protects her. She can't afford complications like Clay Cestra. His police uniform fits like a second skin and he looks even better with his clothes off. But he is the law and she is a fugitive. A life with him means risking everything, confronting her demons and defeating the devil. Sensuality Level: Sensual

229 pages. 4.8 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Silverlock by * John Myers Myers - $0.99*

A. Clarence Shandon was just an MBA from Wisconsin before a shipwreck transported him to the shores of the fantastic Commonwealth of Letters. He journeys through history and myth, meeting unforgettable names from Circe to Robin Hood along the way. But the journey changes him from the studious, conceited academic to a legend in his own right: Silverlock.

Silverlock needs no introduction, though this reprint bears three; skip them. A. Clarence Shandon, not a very pleasant person, falls into a postmodern whirlwind tour of folklore and literature, with a bard as his Virgil. Shandon gradually absorbs better qualities from the people he encounters. The plot is great fun; the true entertainment for many readers comes from playing spot-the-reference, for Myers packed every page with scraps and tags of blended allusions to other works. Don't worry -- the story is wonderful even if you're not well-versed, but you may find yourself suddenly interested in the Odyssey, ballads, Izaak Walton, Don Quixote or Apuleius.

392 pages. 4.7 stars after 50 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.00 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Truly, Madly, Deadly by * Hannah Jayne - $1.99*

"What a ride! Full of twists and turns-including an ending you won't see coming!"-April Henry, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Girl Who Was Supposed to Die_

They Said It Was An Accident...

Sawyer Dodd is a star athlete, a straight-A student, and the envy of every other girl who wants to date Kevin Anderson. When Kevin dies in a tragic car crash, Sawyer is stunned. Then she opens her locker to find a note:

_You're welcome._

Someone saw what he did to her. Someone knows that Sawyer and Kevin weren't the perfect couple they seemed to be. And that someone-a killer-is now shadowing Sawyer's every move...

271 pages. 3.8 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Today's Daily Deals include a Romance, a Science Fiction, a Sociology non-fiction and a YA Dystopian novel... Plus 50 Books from Series are on the Daily Deal to day for $1.99 or less and include:

           

The entire list is available here: The Daily Deal


*Daily Romance Deal* Blue-Ribbon Jalapeño Society Jubilee by * Carolyn Brown - $2.99*

*You Are Cordially Invited...**Come early, eat until your buttons pop, and dance until you drop! * Miss Clawdy's Café has won the Jubilee blue ribbon every year since the dawn of time. This year, town matron Violet Prescott is going after that ribbon with an iron-clad determination only thinly disguised by her perfect coiffure and flawless manners, bless her heart. It's time for café owners Cathy and Marty and their best friend Trixie to pull out their secret weapon. And this is where a lifetime of friendship, combined with just the right recipe at just the right time, might carry the day-or blow everything to smithereens. Welcome to Cadillac, Texas, where the jalapeños are hot, the gossip is hotter, and at the end of the day, it's the priceless friendships that are left standing... "Funny, frank, and full of heart...one more welcome example of Brown's Texas-size talent for storytelling."-USA TODAY Happy Ever After on One Hot Cowboy Wedding "Brown revitalizes the Western romance with this fresh, funny, and sexy tale filled with likable, down-to-earth characters."-Booklist on Love Drunk Cowboy "Brown's novel will warm your heart and bring you characters so real, you'll swear they're flesh and bone...A 5 Star Comfort Read!"-Love Romance Passion on Getting Lucky

336 pages. 4.3 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Those Who Hunt the Night (The James Asher Novels) by * Barbara Hambly - $1.99*

At the turn of the twentieth century, a former spy is called into service to hunt down a vampire killer 
Once a spy for Queen Victoria, James Asher has fought for Britain on every continent, using his quick wits to protect the Empire at all costs. After years of grueling service, he marries and retires to a simple academic's life at Oxford. But his peace is shattered one night with the arrival of a Spanish vampire named Don Simon. Don Simon can disappear into fog, move faster than the eye can see, and immobilize Asher-and his young bride-with a wave of his hand. Asher is at his mercy, and has no choice but to give his help. �Because someone is killing the vampires of London, and James Asher must find out who-before he becomes a victim himself. �This ebook features an illustrated biography of Barbara Hambly, including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

350 pages. 4.6 stars after 44 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Random Family: Love, Drugs, Trouble, and Coming of Age in the Bro by * Adrian Nicole LeBlanc - $1.99*

Random Family tells the American outlaw saga lurking behind the headlines of gangsta glamour, gold-drenched drug dealers, and street-corner society. With an immediacy made possible only after ten years of reporting, Adrian Nicole LeBlanc immerses the reader in the mind-boggling intricacies of the little-known ghetto world. She charts the tumultuous cycle of the generations, as girls become mothers, mothers become grandmothers, boys become criminals, and hope struggles against deprivation.

Two romances thread through Random Family: the sexually charismatic nineteen-year-old Jessica's dizzying infatuation with a hugely successful young heroin dealer, Boy George, and fourteen-year-old Coco's first love with Jessica's little brother, Cesar, an aspiring thug. Fleeing from family problems, the young couples try to outrun their destinies. Chauffeurs whisk them to getaways in the Poconos and to nightclubs. They cruise the streets in Lamborghinis and customized James Bond cars. Jessica and Boy George ride the wild adventure between riches and ruin, while Coco and Cesar stick closer to the street, all four caught in a precarious dance between life and death. Friends get murdered; the DEA and FBI investigate Boy George's business activities; Cesar becomes a fugitive; Jessica and Coco endure homelessness, betrayal, the heartbreaking separation of prison, and throughout it all, the insidious damage of poverty. Together, then apart, the teenagers make family where they find it. Girls look for excitement and find trouble; boys, searching for adventure, join crews and prison gangs. Coco moves upstate to dodge the hazards of the Bronx; Jessica seeks solace in romance. Both find that love is the only place to go.

A gifted prose stylist and a profoundly compassionate observer, Adrian Nicole LeBlanc has slipped behind the cold statistics and sensationalism surrounding inner-city life and come back with a riveting, haunting, and true urban soap opera that reveals the clenched grip of the streets. Random Family is a compulsive read and an important journalistic achievement, sure to take its place beside the classics of the genre.

432 pages. 4.2 stars after 207 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Kid's Deal* Perfection by * JL Spelbring - $1.99*

The personification of Aryan purity, Ellyssa's spent her whole life under her creator's strict training and guidance; her purpose is to eradicate inferior beings. She was genetically engineered to be the perfect soldier: strong, intelligent, unemotional, and telepathic.Only Ellyssa isn't perfect.Ellyssa feels emotions--a fact she's spent her life concealing. Until she encounters the epitome of inferiority: a dark-haired boy raised among renegades hiding since the Nazis won the war a century ago. He speaks to her telepathically, pushing thoughts into her mind, despite the impossibility of such a substandard person having psychic abilities.But he does.His unspoken words and visions of a place she's never visited make Ellyssa question her creator. Confused and afraid her secret will be discovered, Ellyssa runs away, embarking on a journey where she discovers there is more to her than perfection.

331 pages. 4.2 stars after 17 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Geoffrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Geoffrey!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals including a travel book, Visit Sunny Cherynoble.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Death of Kings: A Novel (Saxon Tales) by * Bernard Cornwell - $1.99*

The fate of a young nation rests in the hands of a reluctant warrior in the thrilling sixth volume of the New York Times bestselling Saxon Tales series. Following the intrigue and action of The Burning Land and Sword Song, this latest chapter in Bernard Cornwell's epic saga of England is a gripping tale of divided loyalties and mounting chaos. At a crucial moment in time, as Alfred the Great lays dying, the fate of all-Angles, Saxons, and Vikings alike-hangs desperately in the balance. For all fans of classic Cornwell adventures, such as Agincourt and Stonehenge, and for readers of William Dietrich's Hadrian's Wall or Robert E. Howard's Bran Mak Morn, the stunning Death of Kings will prove once again why the Wall Street Journal calls Bernard Cornwell "the most prolific and successful historical novelist in the world today."

George R.R. Martin Interviews Bernard Cornwell (see product page)

340 pages. 4.2 stars after 245 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Scandalous Marriage (Royal Series) by * Marion Chesney - $1.99*

As far as matrimonial prospects were concerned, Lucy Bliss was told she'd make an excellent clergyman's wife. Her mother, however, had loftier aspirations for her lovely younger sister Belinda. Belinda would marry a duke. More specifically, the Duke of Wardshire. Lucy was truly horrified. "Lucifer" Wardshire! Why, he was rumored to be as wicked as the devil, with orgies and mistresses--and worse! As the London Season unfolded, Lucy couldn't decide who was more abominable, her vulgar mama or the arrogant yet disconcertingly handsome duke. No matter, Lucy vowed to go to any lengths to protect her sister, even if her mission should take her into the very arms of the devilish duke himselfÉ. ABOUT THE SERIES Countesses, Marquises, Lords and Ladies, Viscounts and Princesses all meet in the Royal series where they at once both live and try to avoid lives of scandal and sin, where love - we pray - trumps all but revenge is sometimes the name of the game, especially if inheritance, notoriety and fortune are part of the hand. Here, many threads are skillfully interwoven in a highly entertaining series that never fails to please or fall short of its mark. ABOUT THE AUTHOR From 1977 to the early 1990s, Marion Chesney wrote over one hundred romance novels. Now writing as M. C. Beaton, she is the bestselling award-winning author of two internationally successful mystery series - HAMISH MACBETH and AGATHA RAISIN. She lives in the United Kingdom.

239 pages. 3.9 stars after 26 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

         ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Seeds of Earth (Humanity's Fire) by * Michael Cobley - $1.99*

Merciless. Relentless. Unstoppable.

The first intelligent species to encounter mankind attacked without warning. Merciless. Relentless. Unstoppable. With little hope of halting the invasion, Earth's last roll of the dice was to dispatch three colony ships, seeds of Earth, to different parts of the galaxy. The human race would live on ... somewhere.

150 years later, the planet Darien hosts a thriving human settlement, which enjoys a peaceful relationship with an indigenous race, the scholarly Uvovo. But there are secrets buried on Darien's forest moon. Secrets that go back to an apocalyptic battle fought between ancient races at the dawn of galactic civilization. Unknown to its colonists, Darien is about to become the focus of an intergalactic power struggle where the true stakes are beyond their comprehension. And what choices will the Uvovo make when their true nature is revealed and the skies grow dark with the enemy'

630 pages. 3.2 stars after 39 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Sophie's Lovely Locks by * Erica Pelton Villnave - $1.99*

Sophie McPhee loves her long locks. Curly, curly, fancy, twirly. Twirly, whirly, long, and girly. She thinks long hair is the best! Until...those long locks become a snarly, tangly mess. Ouch! Suddenly, long hair isn't so much fun. And no matter what she does, Sophie can't control that hair! Then Sophie comes up with the perfect solution-why not donate her hair to someone who really needs it'

35 pages. 4.4 stars after 27 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a medical drama, a romance, sci-fi, a kid's adventure and an entertaining environmental science book, How Bad Are Bananas?.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Oxygen: A Novel by * Carol Cassella - $1.99*

With the compassion of Jodi Picoult and the medical realism of Atul Gawande, Oxygen is a riveting new novel by a real-life anesthesiologist, an intimate story of relationships and family that collides with a high-stakes medical drama.

Dr. Marie Heaton is an anesthesiologist at the height of her profession. She has worked, lived and breathed her career since medical school, and she now practices at a top Seattle hospital. Marie has carefully constructed and constricted her life according to empirical truths, to the science and art of medicine. But when her tried-and-true formula suddenly deserts her during a routine surgery, she must explain the nightmarish operating room disaster and face the resulting malpractice suit. Marie's best friend, colleague and former lover, Dr. Joe Hillary, becomes her closest confidante as she twists through depositions, accusations and a remorseful preoccupation with the mother of the patient in question. As she struggles to salvage her career and reputation, Marie must face hard truths about the path she's chosen, the bridges she's burned and the colleagues and superiors she's mistaken for friends.

A quieter crisis is simultaneously unfolding within Marie's family. Her aging father is losing his sight and approaching an awkward dependency on Marie and her sister, Lori. But Lori has taken a more traditional path than Marie and is busy raising a family. Although Marie has been estranged from her Texas roots for decades, the ultimate responsibility for their father's care is falling on her.

As her carefully structured life begins to collapse, Marie confronts questions of love and betrayal, family bonds and the price of her own choices. Set against the natural splendor of Seattle, and inside the closed vaults of hospital operating rooms, Oxygen climaxes in a final twist that is as heartrending as it is redeeming.

321 pages. 4.1 stars after 227 reviews. 


*Daily Romance Deal* Soul Seducer (Crimson Romance) by * Alicia Dean - $0.99*

She has spent her entire life fighting death. Now she's falling in love with him. . . . Audra Grayson became a nurse in order to help save lives. But one night after a brutal beating, she almost loses her own. The near-death experience opens a door between the world of the living and the world beyond. Two Grim Reapers invade her life. One is charming, with the angelic blonde looks of a saint and the black soul of a psychopath. The other is dark, dangerously attractive and, in spite of her distaste for his reaper duties, she finds herself inexplicably drawn to him. When Audra's patients begin to die unexpectedly and her loved ones are threatened, she will risk her life-even her soul-to save them. But can she risk her heart to an inhuman being whose very purpose is to take those she is trying to save' Sensuality Level: Sensual

258 pages. 3.8 stars after 27 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Status Civilization (Prologue Science Fiction) by * Robert Sheckley - $0.99*

"Yes sir. Well, there are three men outside trying to kill me...." "Quite right," Mr. Frendlyer said. "And today is Landing Day. You came off the ship that landed today, and have been classified a peon.... I'm happy to say that everything is in order. The Landing Day Hunt ends at sundown. You can leave here with the knowledge that everything is correct and that your rights have not been violated." "Leave here' After sundown, you mean." Mr. Frendlyer shook his head and smiled sadly. "I'm afraid not. According to the law you must leave here at once." "But they'll kill me!" "That's very true. Unfortunately it can't be helped. A victim by definition is one who is to be killed.... We protect rights, not victims." Omega: Prison planet Life Expectancy: Three years maximum Most people are luckier than that....

158 pages. 4.1 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Saltwater Taffy by * Eric DelaBarre - $1.99*

Endorsed by Teachers of the Year around the country, Eric DelaBarre's Saltwater Taffy follows the lives of five friends as they uncover a treasure map that once belonged to the ruthless New Orleans pirate, Jean Lafitte. The discovery thrusts them from one treasure hunting adventure to the next as they try to out-wit, out-think and out-maneuver everyone from the one-legged junk-yard man and an overbearing town bully, to the creepy old man living at the top of the hill. Saltwater Taffy is a raceto-the-finish adventure that grabs the reader and never lets go.

274 pages. 4.8 stars after 17 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> 
> *Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Status Civilization (Prologue Science Fiction) by * Robert Sheckley - $0.99*
> 
> "Yes sir. Well, there are three men outside trying to kill me...." "Quite right," Mr. Frendlyer said. "And today is Landing Day. You came off the ship that landed today, and have been classified a peon.... I'm happy to say that everything is in order. The Landing Day Hunt ends at sundown. You can leave here with the knowledge that everything is correct and that your rights have not been violated." "Leave here' After sundown, you mean." Mr. Frendlyer shook his head and smiled sadly. "I'm afraid not. According to the law you must leave here at once." "But they'll kill me!" "That's very true. Unfortunately it can't be helped. A victim by definition is one who is to be killed.... We protect rights, not victims." Omega: Prison planet Life Expectancy: Three years maximum Most people are luckier than that....
> 
> 158 pages. 4.1 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.
> ...


Note that for the same $0.99 price, you can get that story along with 14 others in The Robert Sheckley Megapack: 15 Classic Science Fiction Stories.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NogDog said:


> Note that for the same $0.99 price, you can get that story along with 14 others in The Robert Sheckley Megapack: 15 Classic Science Fiction Stories.


Thanks, NogDog!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

NogDog said:


> Note that for the same $0.99 price, you can get that story along with 14 others in The Robert Sheckley Megapack: 15 Classic Science Fiction Stories.


And that is just what I did!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include fiction by Cathie Pelletier, romance, a book about The Game of Thrones series, and a teen paranormal book. The bonus deal today is a leadership book: Leadership Transformed: How Ordinary Managers Become Extraordinary Leaders


*Kindle Daily Deal* One-Way Bridge: A Novel by * Cathie Pelletier - $2.99*

"If you liked Olive Kitteridge, you'll love The One-Way Bridge."-Lee Smith, author of The Last Girls

In her highly anticipated new novel, acclaimed literary master Cathie Pelletier returns to Mattagash, Maine, the beloved New England town where it all started.

Welcome to Mattagash, the last town in the middle of the northern Maine wilderness. The road dead-ends here, but Mattagash's citizens are fiercely proud. Yet this simple town connected by a single one-way bridge is anything but tranquil. While neighbors bicker publicly over trivialities such as offensive mailbox designs and gossip about suspicious newcomers, they privately struggle to navigate deeper issues-scandals, loss, failed ambitions, the scars of war...and a mysterious dead body in the woods. With her trademark wit and keen eye for detail, Pelletier has assembled an unforgettable cast of endearing and eccentric characters, from scheming mailmen and peeping toms to lovesick waitresses and loggers whose underhandedness belies their ingenuity. The citizens of Mattagash will make you laugh and cheer for them as they stumble into one another's lives and strive to define themselves in a changing world that threatens to leave them behind.

The One-Way Bridge is an extraordinary portrait of family, loneliness, and community-and the kinds of compromises we all make in the name of love.

Praise for The One-Way Bridge: 
"Cathie Pelletier is one of my favorite novelists, and she's at the top of her game with The One-Way Bridge."-Wally Lamb, author of She's Come Undone 
"The One-Way Bridge is the novel Cathie Pelletier fans have long awaited. Her Mattagash, Maine, is one of the most fully realized fictional locales I've ever visited, it's geography as vivid and precise as any actual place, its citizens as real and compelling as our own friends and neighbors."-Richard Russo, author of Empire Falls 
"In her new book, Cathie Pelletier's brilliantly drawn, true-to-life characters break your heart and make you laugh at the same time, a rare talent indeed."-Fannie Flagg, author of Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Café

303 pages. 4.8 stars after 24 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* Three Days on Mimosa Lane (A Seasons of the Heart Novel) by * Anna DeStefano - $1.99*

One day can change your life forever&#8230;Three days change a painful past into a beautiful tomorrow&#8230; Once, Sam Perry had it all. A loving marriage, an amazing job she adored as a preschool teacher, and a beautiful home. She was safe, happy and secure. Then the unthinkable happened&#8230; Watching his once carefree wife withdraw into herself was almost more than Brian Perry could handle. The only thing that kept him going was knowing that he loved her more than life itself. Moving her out of New York to Chandlerville, a small, quiet suburb of Atlanta, felt right. Anything, to get her away from the memories of the buildings, and her world, crashing around her. Now, two sons and many years later, Sam cherishes the new life on Mimosa Lane that Brian built for them. Until lightning strikes twice&#8230; Called a hero by her small community, Sam feels more like a coward than ever. Instinct draws her into an altercation at her children's school-an instinct that also drives her away from the warm cocoon of her family. Brian refuses to lose his wife again. He agrees to give her the space she asks for, but he soon realizes space isn't something they and their children can afford. He knows their love can still conquer all. But this time he'll need their entire community to help him win his wife back.

338 pages. 3.9 stars after 107 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Winter is Coming: Symbols and Hidden Meanings in A Game of Thrones by * Valerie Estelle Frankel - $0.99*

Game of Thrones fans watch in delight as the epic battle of Lannister and Stark entangles the Seven Kingdoms. But only the sharpest notice how these houses echo Lancaster and York in the War of the Roses. Druids, Catholics, and even Zoroastrians wander through Westeros, reframing their religions for a new world of fantasy. But how medieval is it? Did lady knights and pirates really battle across Europe?

The book Winter is Coming: Symbols and Hidden Meanings in A Game of Thrones explores all this and more, from the echoes of history to the symbols and omens our beloved characters. Who is Jon Snow's mother and why is she a secret? What is Daenerys's real power, unknown even to her? Will these two characters share a destiny? Where is the red priestess's real Lightbringer and when will it arrive? Through dreams and prophecies, imagery and allegory, the deepest secrets of the series unfold, in an exploration friendly to watchers and readers alike.

100 pages. 4.2 stars after 15 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Gift by * Andrea J. Buchanan - $1.99*

Daisy has an electrifying secret that could save her life-or kill her

High school sophomore Daisy Jones is just trying to get by unnoticed. It doesn't help that she's the new girl at school, lives in a trailer park, and doesn't even own a cell phone. But there's a good reason for all that: Daisy has a secret, unpredictable power-one only her best friend, Danielle, knows about.

Despite her "gift" (or is it a curse'), Daisy's doing a good job of fitting in, and a gorgeous senior named Kevin even seems interested in her! But when Daisy tries to help Vivi, a mysterious classmate in a crisis, she soon discovers that her new friend has a secret of her own. Now Daisy and her friends must deal with chilling dreams and messages from the beyond. Can Daisy channel the power she's always tried to hide, before it's too late?

Extra features include:
• A short graphic novel telling Vivi's story
• Danielle's journal, revealing her deepest thoughts
• Lyrics and video links for Kevin's music (songs composed by Fredrik Larsson, otherwise known as YouTube sensation FreddeGredde)

326 pages. 3.9 stars after 42 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include Leon Uris, historical romance, sci-fi and a teen sci-fi thriller. The bonus deal today is a book about politics: Throw Them All Out: How Politicians and Their Friends Get Rich Off Insider Stock Tips, Land Deals, and Cronyism That Would Send the Rest of Us to Prison for $1.99.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Armageddon: A Novel of Berlin by * Leon Uris - $1.99*

In Berlin at the end of World War II, an American Army officer bears witness to the aftermath of one historic tragedy and the rise of another

Captain Sean O'Sullivan distinguishes himself as a courageous soldier in the closing days of World War II, but what comes next tests his deepest reserves of strength and conviction. Sent to oversee the rebuilding of Berlin, O'Sullivan is exposed to the horrific truths of the Holocaust, a shattered and defeated society, and the new threat of Soviet power as the Iron Curtain begins to shadow the city. When Soviet forces blockade Berlin and the airlift begins, O'Sullivan is faced with profound moral dilemmas in an increasingly complicated world.

Armageddon is one of the great fictional portrayals of Europe in the earliest days of the Cold War.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Leon Uris including rare photos from the author's estate.

810 pages. 4.5 stars after 109 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* When Love Calls (The Gregory Sisters Book #1): A Novel by * Lorna Seilstad - $2.99*

Hannah Gregory is good at many things, but that list doesn't include following rules. So when she is forced to apply for a job as a telephone switchboard operator to support her two sisters, she knows it won't be easy. "Hello Girls" must conduct themselves according to strict--and often bewildering--rules. No talking to the other girls. No chatting with callers. No blowing your nose without first raising your hand. And absolutely no consorting with gentlemen while in training.

Meanwhile, young lawyer Lincoln Cole finds himself in the unfortunate position of having to enforce the bank's eviction of the three Gregory girls from their parents' home. He tries to soften the blow by supporting them in small ways as they settle into another home. But fiery Hannah refuses his overtures and insists on paying back every cent of his charity.

When one of Hannah's friends finds himself on the wrong side of a jail cell, Hannah is forced to look to Lincoln for help. Will it be her chance to return to her dreams of studying law' And could she be falling in love?

With historic details that bring to life the exciting first decade of the twentieth century, Lorna Seilstad weaves a charming tale of camaraderie and companionship that blossoms into love. Readers will get lost in this sweet romance and will eagerly look forward to championing each sister's dreams.

353 pages. 4.7 stars after 56 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Containment by * Christian Cantrell - $0.99*

The colony on Venus was not built because the destruction of Earth was possible, but because it was inevitable&#8230;

A brilliant young scientist and one of the first humans born on Venus, Arik works tirelessly to perfect the science of artificial photosynthesis, a project crucial to the future of his home, V1. The colony was built on the harsh Venusian surface by the Founders, the first humans to establish a permanent extraterrestrial settlement. Arik's research becomes critical when he awakens from an unexplained, near-fatal accident and learns that his wife is three months pregnant. Unless Arik's research uncovers a groundbreaking discovery, V1's oxygen supply will not be able to support the increase in population that his baby represents. As Arik works against time, he begins to untangle the threads of his accident, which seem inextricably linked to what lies outside the protective walls of V1-a world where the caustic atmosphere and extreme heat make all forms of known life impossible. For its entire existence, Arik's generation has been expected to help solve the problems of colonization. But as Arik digs deeper and deeper, he discovers alarming truths about the planet that the Founders have kept hidden. With growing urgency and increasing peril, Arik finds himself on a journey that will push him to the limits of his intelligence and take him beyond the unimaginable.

"Containment is a classic hard-SF novel with carefully wrought world-building and an intriguing premise." -Kevin J. Anderson, New York Times bestselling author of Sisterhood of Dune

297 pages. 3.8 stars after 618 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Arclight by * Josin L. McQuein - $1.99*

A harrowing sci-fi thriller about a teen who's survived horrors but lost her memory, for fans of Veronica Roth, Stephen King, and Justin Cronin.

Arclight is a bold and astonishing debut about identity, unnerving connections, tortured romance, and the courage we find when we face our worst nightmares. The Arclight is the last refuge in a post-apocalyptic world consumed by terrifying monsters called the Fade. No one crosses the wall of light that keeps the last human survivors safe. There's nothing else left and nowhere to go. Or so they thought, until Marina, a lone teenage girl, stumbles out of the Dark. Marina doesn't remember who she is, where she came from, or how she survived. And the Fade want her back. When one of them infiltrates the compound and recognizes Marina, she begins to unlock secrets she didn't even know she had. Marina knows she's an outsider in the Arclight, but she'll do anything to protect those who saved her. Whether they want her help or not.

421 pages. 3.7 stars after 93 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include Hunter S Thompson, paranormal romance, two science fiction thrillers by KB member Bob Mayer and a middle-grade coming-of-age tale. The bonus deal today is a biography about fighting the mob in Vegas: Hit Me!: Fighting the Las Vegas Mob by the Numbers


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Rum Diary: A Novel by * Hunter S. Thompson - $1.99*

Begun in 1959 by a twenty-two-year-old Hunter S. Thompson, The Rum Diary is a brilliantly tangled love story of jealousy, treachery, and violent alcoholic lust in the Caribbean boomtown that was San Juan, Puerto Rico, in the late 1950s. The narrator, freelance journalist Paul Kemp, irresistibly drawn to a sexy, mysterious woman, is soon thrust into a world where corruption and get-rich-quick schemes rule and anything (including murder) is permissible. Exuberant and mad, youthful and energetic, this dazzling comedic romp provides a fictional excursion as riveting and outrageous as Thompson's Fear and Loathing books.

"Disgusting as he usually was," Hunter Thompson writes in this, his 1959 novel, "on rare occasions he showed flashes of a stagnant intelligence. But his brain was so rotted with drink and dissolute living that whenever he put it to work it behaved like an old engine that had gone haywire from being dipped in lard." Surprise! Thompson isn't writing about himself, but one of the other, older, aimlessly carousing newspapermen in Puerto Rico, a guy called Moberg whose chief achievement is the ability to find his car after a night's drinking because it stinks so much. (I can smell it for blocks, he boasts.) The autobiographical hero, Paul Kemp, is 30, trapped in a dead-end job (Thompson wound up writing for a bowling magazine), and feeling as if his big-time writer dreams, soaked in Fitzgerald and Hemingway, are evaporating as rapidly as the rum in his fist. In fact, Thompson was only 22 when he wrote The Rum Diary, but his fear of winding up like Moberg was well founded. What saved him was the fantastic conflagration of the 1960s, a fiery wind on which the reptilian wings of his prose style could catch and soar to the cackling heights of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Puerto Rico in 1959 doesn't have bad craziness enough to offer Thompson--just a routine drunken-reporter stomping by local cops and a riot over Kemp's friend's temptress girlfriend, a scantily imagined Smith College alumna who likes to strip nude on beaches and in nightclubs to taunt men. Thompson's prose style only intermittently takes tentative flight--compare the stomping scenes in this book with his breakthrough, Hell's Angels--but it's interesting to see him so nakedly reveal his sensitive innards, before the celebrated clownish carapace grew in. It's also interesting to see how he improved this full version of the novel from the more raw (and racist) excerpts found in the 1990 collection Songs of the Doomed (available on audiocassette, partly narrated by Thompson). --Tim Appelo

225 pages. 4.1 stars after 236 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Night Is Watching (Krewe of Hunters) by * Heather Graham - $1.99*

The dead of night The Old West town of Lily, Arizona, is home to the Gilded Lily, a former theater&#8230;and bawdy house. These days, it offers theatrical productions geared to tourists, but the recent discovery of a skull, a real skull, among the props and costumes shakes everyone up. So, who do you call? The Krewe of Hunters, a special FBI unit of paranormal investigators. In this case, it's agent Jane Everett. Jane's also a talented artist who creates images of the dead as they once were. But the Krewe always works with local law enforcement, and here that means Sloan Trent, former Houston cop and now sheriff. His great-great-grandmother was an actress at the Gilded Lily&#8230;and she's not resting in peace. Then more remains appear in the nearby desert. As they search for answers, using all the skills at their disposal, Jane and Sloan find themselves falling into danger-and into love.

384 pages. 4.5 stars after 82 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Nightstalkers (Area 51: The Nightstalkers, Book One) by *KB's own Bob Mayer - $1.99*

Staff Sergeant Winthrop Carter has just been drafted into the Nightstalkers-an elite group of soldiers that... Actually, he's not quite sure what they do. Born from the Area 51 initiative, the Nightstalkers defy sanity and decorum and include among their ranks Moms, a Black Ops trainee too extreme for Special Forces; Doc, a scientific crackpot; Roland, the weapons enthusiast; and Mac, a contemporary MacGyver. All of them take their orders from the elusive Ms. Jones, who everyone claims is just a hologram. Those orders include tracking down and sealing tears in our reality that are releasing interdimensional beings known only as Fireflies-creatures that take control of both living and inanimate matter in order to unleash wanton destruction. Just as Carter is settling in, a rogue scientist triggers a fresh invasion of Fireflies that swarm a swanky gated community. Now it's up to Carter and his new teammates to neutralize the threat while figuring out who's behind the breach.

319 pages. 4.1 stars after 141 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The second book in this series is also $1.99 today!

​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Better Nate Than Ever by * Tim Federle - $1.99*

A small-town boy hops a bus to New York City to crash an audition for E.T.: The Musical. Nate Foster has big dreams. His whole life, he's wanted to star in a Broadway show. (Heck, he'd settle for seeing a Broadway show.) But how is Nate supposed to make his dreams come true when he's stuck in Jankburg, Pennsylvania, where no one (except his best pal Libby) appreciates a good show tune' With Libby's help, Nate plans a daring overnight escape to New York. There's an open casting call for E.T.: The Musical, and Nate knows this could be the difference between small-town blues and big-time stardom.

Tim Federle writes a warm and witty debut that's full of broken curfews, second chances, and the adventure of growing up-because sometimes you have to get four hundred miles from your backyard to finally feel at home.

288 pages. 4.7 stars after 173 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a historical romance, vampires, and a funny kid's book. The bonus deal today is non-fiction: The well reviewed account of the author's trek along the Appalachian Trail, from Maine to Georgia: AWOL on the Appalachian Trail. If you buy this book, the audiobook is available for $0.99.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Night Ranger (A John Wells Novel) by * Alex Berenson - $1.99*

John Wells enters new territory, as he goes underground in East Africa to track four kidnapped Americans and the Somali bandits who snatched them, in the tough, thoughtful, electrifying new novel from the #1 New York Times-bestselling author. Four friends, recent college graduates, travel to Kenya to work at a giant refugee camp for Somalis. Two men, two women, each with their own reasons for being there. But after twelve weeks, they're ready for a break and pile into a Land Cruiser for an adventure. They get more than they bargained for. Bandits hijack them. They wake up in a hut, hooded, bound, no food or water. Hostages. As a personal favor, John Wells is asked to try to find them, but he does so reluctantly. East Africa isn't his usual playing field. And when he arrives, he finds that the truth behind the kidnappings is far more complex than he imagined. The clock is ticking. The White House is edging closer to an invasion of Somalia. Wells has a unique ability to go undercover, and to make things happen, but if he can't find the hostages soon, they'll be dead - and the U.S. may be in a war it never should have begun.

418 pages. 4.2 stars after 235 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Heart of Gold by * Robin Lee Hatcher - $1.99*

The truest treasure is found deep in the heart. Back in her beloved Virginia, Shannon Adair loved nursing injured soldiers back to health. But in Grand Coeur, Idaho-the rough-and-tumble place where her father has been called to lead the church-she's not sure where she fits in. Then a critically ill woman arrives, and Shannon knows her place at last: to care for this dear woman and ease her pain. Matthew Dubois is the fastest and most reliable stagecoach driver on Wells Fargo's payroll. But his widowed sister is dying and he's about to inherit his young nephew. So he takes a job at the Wells Fargo express office in Grand Coeur until he can find the one thing he needs to get back to driving: a wife to care for the boy. What neither of them knows is that God is at work behind the scenes-and is lovingly bringing them together to discover the true desires of their hearts.

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 91 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Vampire Hunter D Volume 1 by * Hideyuki Kikuchi - $1.99*

12,090 A.D. It is a dark time for the world. Humanity is just crawling out from under three hundred years of domination by the race of vampires known as the Nobility. The war against the vampires has taken its toll; cities lie in ruin, the countryside is fragmented into small villages and fiefdoms that still struggle against nightly raids by the fallen vampires-and the remnants of their genetically manufactured demons and werewolves. Every village wants a Hunter-one of the warriors who have pledged their laser guns and their swords to the eradication of the Nobility. But some Hunters are better than others, and some bring their own kind of danger with them... From creator Hideyuki Kikuchi, one of Japan's leading horror authors with illustrations by renowned Japanese artist, Yoshitaka Amano, best known for his illustrations in Neil Gaiman's Sandman: The Dream Hunters and the Final Fantasy games.

300 pages. 4.5 stars after 59 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

This is quite a long series, the other books seem to be $7.39 each and can be found here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Timmy Failure by * Stephan Pastis - $2.99*

Meet "detective" Timmy Failure, star of the kids' comedy of the year. Created by New York Times best-selling cartoonist Stephan Pastis. Take Timmy Failure - the clueless, comically self-confident CEO of the best detective agency in town, perhaps even the nation. Add his impressively lazy business partner, a very large polar bear named Total. Throw in the Failuremobile - Timmy's mom's Segway - and what you have is Total Failure, Inc., a global enterprise destined to make Timmy so rich his mother won't have to stress out about the bills anymore. Of course, Timmy's plan does not include the four-foot-tall female whose name shall not be uttered. And it doesn't include Rollo Tookus, who is so obsessed with getting into "Stanfurd" that he can't carry out a no-brainer spy mission. From the offbeat creator of Pearls Before Swine comes an endearingly bumbling hero in a caper whose peerless hilarity is accompanied by a whodunit twist. With perfectly paced visual humor, Stephan Pastis gets you snorting with laughter, then slyly carries the joke a beat further - or sweetens it with an unexpected poignant moment - making this a comics-inspired story (the first in a new series) that truly stands apart from the pack.

304 pages. 4.5 stars after 67 reviews. X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Daily Deal had Columbus Day off yesterday but is back in force today!

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller series, a romance, a fantasy and a paranormal coming-of-age tale for teens. The bonus deal today is about personal growth and inspiration: Saltwater Buddha: A Surfer's Quest to Find Zen on the Sea 
​

*Kindle Daily Deal* Abducted (The Lizzy Gardner Series #1) by *KB's own T.R. Ragan - $0.99*

When Lizzy Gardner was only seventeen, what should have been the perfect night became the perfect nightmare. Kidnapped just blocks from home after a romantic evening with her boyfriend, Jared, she woke up to find herself at the mercy of a depraved serial killer. Imprisoned and tormented for months by the maniac she came to know as Spiderman, Lizzy narrowly escaped, the only one of his victims to survive. But Spiderman escaped too, outwitting police and cursing Lizzy to spend her life looking over her shoulder&#8230; Fourteen years later, Lizzy is a private investigator who teaches self-defense to teenage girls in her free time. She does what she can to help others protect themselves and to forget the horror of her ordeal, yet fears she will always be known as "the one who got away." Then she receives a phone call from Jared, now a special agent for the FBI, with grim news. The killer has resurfaced, this time with a very specific target-Lizzy. And he's made it clear that she will not escape him again. So begins a chilling game of cat-and-mouse, a terrifying, heart-pounding hunt that only one will survive.

382 pages. 4.4 stars after 1285 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The next two books in the series are also on sale today, and you can get the audiobooks for $0.99 if you buy the Kindle book!

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* One Pink Line by * Dina Silver - $0.99*

Can the love of a lifetime be forever changed by one pink line' Sydney Shephard, a sweet-tempered college senior, is in love with an exceptional man and ready to start a future with him. Yet, one night, she makes an irrevocable decision that forces her to relinquish her youth and risk losing the love of her life. Then there's Grace, a fifth grader, whose world is turned upside down when she makes a shocking discovery, leaving her with profound and puzzling questions about who she really is. Spanning generations and every imaginable emotion, One Pink Line reveals how two points of view can be dramatically at odds, but perhaps ultimately reconciled. Simultaneously deeply felt and lighthearted, the story deftly mines the redemptive power of love, and how doing the right thing and living honestly can bring unexpected, hard-won happiness.

265 pages. 4.5 stars after 571 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Seer King: Book One of the Seer King Trilogy (Prologue Books) by * Chris Bunch - $0.99*

The empire of Numantia shudders on the brink of destruction. But the wizard Tenedos and his ally, cavalry officer Damastes, prepare to carve a path through usurpers and necromancers that will restore it to glory. It is a path that will take both of them to dark places they never knew. A path to the rule of one who will be called . . . the Seer King.

525 pages. 3.5 stars after 22 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

The next two books in this series are only $3.03!

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Skin by * Donna Jo Napoli - $1.99*

My lips are white. Sixteen-year-old Sep stares into the bathroom mirror on the first day of school. It's not some weird lipstick (she never wears lipstick), she didn't bump her lips or chew on ice. Her lips are just-white. In a panic, she digs up an old lipstick and smears it on her colorless lips. But soon, more and more white spots begin to bloom, spreading their chalky tendrils across her olive brown skin. Does she have a disease? Is she turning into some kind of freak? Sep is usually the one who knows all the answers. With a quicksilver mind and a supple body, she's happiest when she's delving into the mysteries of animal biology or giving herself over to sweet, hot moves in Jazz Dance Club. Unlike her best friend, Devon, she's never been in a rush to get a boyfriend. But as the white blotches spread, her dating days-like the endangered species she studies-seem numbered. So when Josh, a boy she's always liked, makes a flirty advance, she wonders: why not grab pleasure while she can? Frank, funny, and full of passion, this compelling novel tells the empowering story of a strong, gifted teen who, as her life spins out of control, desperately tries to prove to the world-and herself-that she is deeper than skin.

354 pages. 3.8 stars after 19 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include historical fiction, historical romance, sci-fi, and a middle grade mystery. Today's bonus deal is a motivational book Winning With People: Discover the People Principles that Work for You Every Time

​

*Kindle Daily Deal* Song of the Spirits: 2 (In the Land of the Long White Cloud saga) by * Sarah Lark - $1.99*

Volume 2 in the internationally bestselling In the Land of the Long White Cloud saga Song of the Spirits continues the soaring saga begun with In the Land of the Long White Cloud, as the founding families of colonial New Zealand experience trials and triumphs of friendship, romance, and unforgettable adventure. Elaine O'Keefe is the radiant grand-daughter of Gwyneira McKenzie, who made her way to New Zealand to take a wealthy sheep baron's hand in marriage in In the Land of the Long White Cloud. Elaine inherited not only her grandmother's red hair but also her feisty spirit, big heart, and love of the land. When William Martyn, a handsome young Irishman of questionable integrity, walks into her life, she succumbs rapidly to his charms. Only to have her heart broken when her sensual half-Maori cousin Kura Warden arrives for a visit and draws William away. Though both young women must endure hardships and disappointments as they learn to live with the choices they make, each of them also discovers an inner resilience-and eventually finds love and happiness in new, unexpected places. Tested by the harsh realities of colonial life, both girls mature into spirited young women with a greater understanding of the challenges-and joys-of love, friendship, and family.

704 pages. 4.3 stars after 121 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

Get the first in the series for $3.99:

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Moonlight Masquerade ( Book #1): A Regency Romance by * Ruth Axtell - $2.99*

Lady Celine Wexham seems the model British subject. French by birth but enjoying life in 1813 as a widowed English countess, she is in the unique position of being able to help those in need--or to spy for the notorious Napoleon Bonaparte. When Rees Phillips of the British Foreign Office is sent to pose as the countess's butler and discover where her true loyalties lie, he is confident he will uncover the truth. But the longer he is in her fashionable townhouse in London's West End, the more his staunch loyalty to the Crown begins to waver as he falls under Lady Wexham's spell. Will he find the proof he needs' And if she is a spy after all, will he do the right thing'

Ruth Axtell deftly creates a world where black and white burst into a confusion of colors and no one is who they seem. Readers will be hooked from the very first scene to the final page.

353 pages. 4.0 stars after 77 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Plague by * Buzz Bernard - $1.99*

"An all-too-believable nightmare tale." -Tom Young, author of The Mullah's Storm, Silent Enemy, and The Renegades

If his attack succeeds, Atlanta will become the next Ground Zero.

"Fans of the late Michael Crichton should check out Buzz Bernard's Plague. This bioterrorism thriller is a real page-turner."-Cheryl Norman, author of Rebuild My World

In only a matter of days, 9/11 and the destruction of the Twin Towers will be rivaled by a lone-wolf terrorist attack on America. Atlanta is targeted as Ground Zero for the most horrifying plague in modern times. Deep in the secret recesses of a Cold War lab, the Russians created tons of deadly bio-weapons. Now, decades later, a protégé of that Russian research is about to release weaponized Ebola into the heart of the South's most iconic city: Atlanta, where the symbols of American "decadence" range from a happily diverse population to the Coca-Cola museum and CNN building. A preliminary test of the horrifying virus demonstrates the unspeakable suffering of its victims-and alerts the Centers for Disease Control that a terrible pandemic is in the making. CDC Virologist Dr. Dwight Butler begins a frantic effort to track down the source before it's too late. For new BioDawn CEO Richard Wainwright, it quickly becomes clear that the "accidental" plane crash that killed the pharmaceutical company's entire executive hierarchy may have some connection to the evolving threat. Suddenly Richard is being stalked by a hit woman. He and Butler join forces to find the lone terrorist at the center of a plan that could unleash a modern Black Plague on the western world. H.W. "Buzz" Bernard is an Air Force veteran and retired Weather Channel meteorologist. His 2010 hurricane thriller, Eyewall, became a number one bestseller in ebook. Visit him at www.buzzbernard.com.

250 pages. 4.5 stars after 28 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Sweet Dead Life by * Joy Preble - $1.99*

The angel book gets a Texas makeover from the author of the Dreaming Anastasia series. "I found out two things today: One, I think I'm dying. And two, my brother is a perv."

So begins the diary of Jenna Samuels, who is having a very bad year. Her mother spends all day in bed. Dad vanished when she was nine. Her older brother, Casey, tries to hold together what's left of the family by working two after-school jobs-difficult, as he's stoned all the time. To make matters worse, Jenna is sick. Really sick. When she collapses one day, Casey tries to race her to the hospital in their beat-up Prius and crashes instead.

Jenna wakes up in the ER to find Casey beside her, looking pretty good. Better than ever, in fact. Downright... angelic. The flab and zits? Gone. Before long, Jenna figures out that her brother didn't survive the accident at all, and she isn't just sick; she's being poisoned. Casey has been sent back to help Jenna find out who's got it out for her, a mystery that leads to more questions about their mother's depression and their father's disappearance. From the Hardcover edition.

244 pages. 4.0 stars after 33 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a collection of short stories, contemporary romance, three Star Trek novels and a teen paranormal thriller. The bonus Deal for today is a great one for artists: Do the Work


*Kindle Daily Deal* Nothing Gold Can Stay by * Ron Rash - $2.99*

From Ron Rash, PEN / Faulkner Award finalist and New York Times bestselling author of Serena, comes a new collection of unforgettable stories set in Appalachia that focuses on the lives of those haunted by violence and tenderness, hope and fear-spanning the Civil War to the present day.

The darkness of Ron Rash's work contrasts with its unexpected sensitivity and stark beauty in a manner that could only be accomplished by this master of the short story form. Nothing Gold Can Stay includes 14 stories, including Rash's "The Trusty," which first appeared in The New Yorker.

261 pages. 4.5 stars after 37 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.49 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Stuck on You (Crimson Romance) by * Heather Thurmeier - $0.99*

If being forced to team up with reality TV's favorite bad girl wasn't enough, falling for her brother might just make this reality show a real nightmare. Paige Anderson agrees to be on a new reality show called Treasure Trekkers, a show where contestants use handheld GPS units to find hidden caches filled with prizes, with her good friend Cassidy. But when Cassidy is unable to compete, Chip Cormack, the show's producer, steps in with a last-minute replacement to be Paige's partner - Zoe Oliver, reality TV's favorite bad girl. Jack Miles (aka Miles) is a mountain climber with the body to prove it. Miles convinced his climbing partner Ben to come on the show with him for one reason - to prove to Ben that they can still hike together, regardless of the fact that Ben lost his foot in a tragic accident. Miles isn't about to let anything get in his way of winning - not even beautiful Paige. But when Miles and Paige are thrown into an alliance with their teammates, working closely together leads to more than just good strategy. Can Paige steal Miles' heart while surviving Zoe long enough to win the game' Sensuality Level: Sensual

234 pages. 4.4 stars after 25 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Star Trek: Destiny #1: Gods of Night (Star Trek: All) by * David Mack - $1.99*

Half a decade after the Dominion War and more than a year after the rise and fall of Praetor Shinzon, the galaxy's greatest scourge returns to wreak havoc upon the Federation -- and this time its goal is nothing less than total annihilation.

Elsewhere, deep in the Gamma Quadrant, an ancient mystery is solved. One of Earth's first generation of starships, lost for centuries, has been found dead and empty on a desolate planet. But its discovery so far from home has raised disturbing questions, and the answers harken back to a struggle for survival that once tested a captain and her crew to the limits of their humanity.

From that terrifying flashpoint begins an apocalyptic odyssey that will reach across time and space to reveal the past, define the future, and show three captains -- Jean-Luc Picard of the U.S.S. Enterprise, TM William Riker of the U.S.S. Titan, and Ezri Dax of the U.S.S Aventine -- that some destinies are inescapable.

431 pages. 4.4 stars after 122 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

The next two books in this series are also on sale for $1.99 today.

 ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Strangelets by * Michelle Gagnon - $1.99*

17-year-old Sophie lies on her deathbed in California, awaiting the inevitable loss of her battle with cancer&#8230; 17-year-old Declan stares down two armed thugs in a back alley in Galway, Ireland&#8230; 17-year-old Anat attempts to traverse a booby-trapped tunnel between Israel and Egypt&#8230;

All three strangers should have died at the exact same moment, thousands of miles apart. Instead, they awaken together in an abandoned hospital-only to discover that they're not alone. Three other teens from different places on the globe are trapped with them. Somebody or something seems to be pulling the strings. With their individual clocks ticking, they must band together if they're to have any hope of surviving.

Soon they discover that they've been trapped in a future that isn't of their making: a deadly, desolate world at once entirely familiar and utterly strange. Each teen harbors a secret, but only one holds the key that could get them home. As the truth comes to light Sophie, Declan, Anat, and the rest must decide what to do with a second chance at life-if they can survive to claim it.

272 pages. 3.3 stars after 18 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a mystery, a contemporary romance, a paranormal coming-of-age tale and an illustrated fairy tale. The bonus deal today is a Travel Daily Deal, with 83 books in the "Top Ten" series on sale for $1.99 each. See the complete list here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Blood and Roses by * A.K. Alexander - $1.99*

Someone is torturing and killing high-stakes players in the horse-racing world, deliberately mimicking equine injuries. Legs shattered, knees hobbled, shot point-blank between the eyes, all signs point to an animal activist gone rogue. But San Diego CSI Holly Jennings knows better. She's seen enough violence in her time to know the difference between a killer bent on revenge and a killer seeking sheer destruction. To stop him, Holly must venture beyond the gleaming facade of jockey silks and Derby hats into the seedy underbelly of the racing world, where ambition and greed trump ethics and fair play, and people will do anything-even kill-to win. But just when she thinks the killer is within her reach, a ghost from the past returns to threaten it all: her case, her job&#8230;and her life.

317 pages. 4.2 stars after 66 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.

The first book in the series, Daddy's Home, is $3.99 and is shown below for your convenience.

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Shot of Sultry (Sultry Springs) by * Macy Beckett - $1.99*

Praise for Sultry with a Twist: 
"Fun and flirty with characters you'll love page after page."-Christie Craig, New York Times bestselling author "Hilarious, heart-warming, sexy, and real-you'll fall in love, guaranteed!"-Lori Foster, New York Times bestselling author

Welcome to Sultry Springs, Texas: where home can be the perfect place for a fresh start.

For West Coast filmmaker Bobbi Gallagher, going back to Sultry Springs is a last resort. But with her career in tatters, a documentary set in her hometown might be just what she needs to salvage her reputation. She just can't let anything distract her again. Not even the gorgeous contractor her brother asked to watch over her. As if she can't handle filming a few rowdy Texans. Golden boy Trey Lewis, with his blond hair and Technicolor-blue eyes, is a leading man if Bobbi ever saw one. He's strong and confident and-much to her delight-usually shirtless. He thinks keeping his best friend's baby sister out of trouble will be easy. But he has no idea of the trouble in store for him...

320 pages. 4.3 stars after 61 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Alice At Heart (Waterlilies) by * Deborah Smith - $1.99*

Shy, charming, peculiar, and web-toed, Alice Riley has suffered for years at the hands of her dead mother's self-righteous family, while she hides a bevy of secret abilities. When Alice rescues a drowning child, her amazing talents are exposed. Alice can remain underwater for extraordinary periods of time, and she can locate submerged objects through some type of natural sonar ability. Her new fame/notoriety puts Alice in the national news, amidst allegations that she has somehow faked or manipulated the rescue for her own glory. Alice is trapped and desperate until three amazing older women arrive in her hometown. They are the regal and flamboyant Bonavendier sisters--dignified Lilith, acerbic Mara, and whimsical Pearl--of Sainte's Point Island, their ancestral home off the coast of Georgia. They've read Alice's story in the news and are convinced that she is their long-lost (and much younger) half sister, conceived in a reckless seduction their elderly father confessed to before he died. Like Alice, the Bonavendier sisters have webbed toes and certain amazing abilities, though none of them have Alice's marked talent for finding things underwater. Alice is no oddity to them. They explain that--like them--she is descended from a mermaid.

320 pages. 4.2 stars after 64 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Twelve Dancing Princesses by * - $1.99*

The talented Brigette Barrager lavishly illustrates this beautiful retelling of the Grimm Brothers' "The Twelve Dancing Princesses." In this fairy tale, twelve princesses wake up every morning to find their shoes are worn out and they are totally exhausted! A handsome suitor discovers that the princesses are enchanted, and that each night, in their sleep, they travel to a magical world to dance at a ball. Will this handsome suitor be able to break the spell and rescue the princesses?

41 pages. 4.6 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

This book can be read on any of the Kindles, but there are special pop-up features available if viewed on a Kindle Fire or select reading apps.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a horror story, a contemporary romance, a thriller and a coming-of-age sci-fi thriller for teens.

The bonus deal today is a memoir, The Bohemian Love Diaries: A Memoir 



*Kindle Daily Deal* Music of Ghosts: A Novel of Suspense (A Mary Crow Novel) by * Sallie Bissell - $1.99*

Fiddlesticks killed her with his razor. Slit her throat and then forgave her.

Deep in the Appalachian woods stands the old Fiddlesticks cabin, the scene of a bloody double murder from decades past. Now the haunted cabin lures young thrill seekers who hope to hear the killer's ghostly fiddle music. When a group of college students comes to call, Lisa Wilson-the daughter of a former North Carolina governor-is tragically murdered, and her flesh is mutilated with disturbing symbols.

Pisgah County sheriff Jerry Cochran is in hot water when the ball-busting politician shows up, threatening to tear the county apart in search of his daughter's killer. But Nick Stratton-the handsome raptor center specialist and Lisa's boss-is in even hotter water when evidence points to him as the prime suspect. As Nick turns to attorney Mary Crow for help, it's up to the Pisgah County native to discover the truth. Did Nick do it? Or is there a deranged mountain killer on the loose?

Praise for the Mary Crow series: "A top-notch thriller."-People "A grim but well-written adventure that skillfully interweaves Cherokee lore and human nature at its best and worst."-Booklist

384 pages. 4.5 stars after 12 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

This is book five in the series, but reviewers say it's fine as a standalone. Only one other book is currently available for Kindle, and it's not the first in the series:

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Left Drowning by * Jessica Park - $1.99*

What does it take to rise from life's depths, swim against the current, and breathe? Weighted down by the loss of her parents, Blythe McGuire struggles to keep her head above water as she trudges through her last year at Matthews College. Then a chance meeting sends Blythe crashing into something she doesn't expect-an undeniable attraction to a dark-haired senior named Chris Shepherd, whose past may be even more complicated than her own. As their relationship deepens, Chris pulls Blythe out of the stupor she's been in since the night a fire took half her family. She begins to heal, and even, haltingly, to love this guy who helps her find new paths to pleasure and self-discovery. But as Blythe moves into calmer waters, she realizes Chris is the one still strangled by his family's traumatic history. As dark currents threaten to pull him under, Blythe may be the only person who can keep him from drowning. This book is intended for mature audiences due to strong language and sexual content.

399 pages. 4.5 stars after 743 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Search for the Buried Bomber (Dark Prospects) by * Xu Lei - $1.99*

The X-Files meets Indiana Jones in Search for the Buried Bomber, the first in Xu Lei's Dark Prospects series of thrillers steeped in archeological myths and government secrets. During China's tumultuous Cultural Revolution, the People's Liberation Army dispatches an elite group of prospectors famous for their work uncovering rare minerals to the mountains of rural Inner Mongolia. Their assignment: to bring honor to their country by descending into a maze of dank caves to find and retrieve the remnants of a buried World War II bomber left by their Japanese enemies. How the aircraft ended up beneath thousands of feet of rock baffles the team, but they'll soon encounter far more treacherous and equally inexplicable forces lurking in the shadows. Each step taken-and each life lost-brings them closer to a mind-bending truth that should never see the light of day. Pride sent them into the caves, but terror will drive them out. Through the eyes of one of the prospectors, bestselling Chinese author Xu Lei leads readers on a gripping and suspenseful journey.

312 pages. 3.6 stars after 79 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Program by * Suzanne Young - $1.99*

In Sloane's world, true feelings are forbidden, teen suicide is an epidemic, and the only solution is The Program. Sloane knows better than to cry in front of anyone. With suicide now an international epidemic, one outburst could land her in The Program, the only proven course of treatment. Sloane's parents have already lost one child; Sloane knows they'll do anything to keep her alive. She also knows that everyone who's been through The Program returns as a blank slate. Because their depression is gone-but so are their memories.

Under constant surveillance at home and at school, Sloane puts on a brave face and keeps her feelings buried as deep as she can. The only person Sloane can be herself with is James. He's promised to keep them both safe and out of treatment, and Sloane knows their love is strong enough to withstand anything. But despite the promises they made to each other, it's getting harder to hide the truth. They are both growing weaker. Depression is setting in. And The Program is coming for them.

418 pages. 4.4 stars after 126 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $12.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a thriller, a romance, a true-life account from World War II, sci-fi shorts and a teen coming of age tale.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Heading Out to Wonderful by * Robert Goolrick - $1.99*

It is the summer of 1948 when a handsome, charismatic stranger, Charlie Beale, recently back from the war in Europe, shows up in the town of Brownsburg, a sleepy village nestled in the Valley of Virginia. All he has with him are two suitcases: one contains his few possessions, including a fine set of butcher knives; the other is full of money. A lot of money. Heading Out to Wonderful is a haunting, heart-stopping novel of love gone terribly wrong in a place where once upon a time such things could happen.

337 pages. 3.8 stars after 140 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Playing the Part (Entangled Brazen) by * Robin Covington - $0.99*

The harder they play . . . the harder they fall. After publicly self-destructing over a heartbreak a year ago, bestselling romance writer Piper James is now making nice with her publisher by agreeing to teach Hollywood's favorite action star how to act like he's in love. Only playboy Mick Blackwell has no clue what love looks like.When a seductive heat ignites between Piper and Mick, she jumps at the chance for a bit of fun between the sheets, but with two stipulations: she's kept out of the public eye and things end when she returns to New York. Only Mick keeps changing the rules on her. Tempted by America's favorite bad boy, Piper is wondering how far she's willing to bend...

180 pages. 4.5 stars after 109 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily History Deal* We Die Alone: A WWII Epic of Escape and Endurance by * David Howarth - $1.99*

We Die Alone recounts one of the most exciting escape stories to emerge from the challenges and miseries of World War II. In March 1943, a team of expatriate Norwegian commandos sailed from northern England for Nazi-occupied arctic Norway to organize and supply the Norwegian resistance. But they were betrayed and the Nazis ambushed them. Only one man survived--Jan Baalsrud. This is the incredible and gripping story of his escape. Frostbitten and snowblind, pursued by the Nazis, he dragged himself on until he reached a small arctic village. He was near death, delirious, and a virtual cripple. But the villagers, at mortal risk to themselves, were determined to save him, and--through impossible feats--they did. We Die Alone is an astonishing true story of heroism and endurance. Like Slavomir Rawicz's The Long Walk, it is also an unforgettable portrait of the determination of the human spirit.

If this story of espionage and survival were a novel, readers might dismiss the Shackleton-like exploits of its hero as too fantastic to be taken seriously. But respected historian David Howarth confirmed the details of Jan Baalsrud's riveting tale. It begins in the spring of 1943, with Norway occupied by the Nazis and the Allies desperate to open the northern sea lanes to Russia. Baalsrud and three compatriots plan to smuggle themselves into their homeland by boat, spend the summer recruiting and training resistance fighters, and launch a surprise attack on a German air base. But he's betrayed shortly after landfall, and a quick fight leaves Baalsrud alone and trapped on a freezing island above the Arctic Circle. He's poorly clothed (one foot is entirely bare), has a head start of only a few hundred yards on his Nazi pursuers, and leaves a trail of blood as he crosses the snow. How he avoids capture and ultimately escapes--revealing that much spoils nothing in this white-knuckle narrative--is astonishing stuff.

Baalsrud's feats make the travails in Jon Krakauer's Mt. Everest classic Into Thin Air look like child's play. In an introduction, Stephen Ambrose calls We Die Alone a rare reading experience: "a book that I absolutely cannot put down until I've finished it and one that I can never forget." This amazing book will disappoint no one. --John J. Miller

232 pages. 4.5 stars after 286 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Sci-Fi Deal* Pump Six and Other Stories by * Paolo Bacigalupi - $1.99*

Paolo Bacigalupi's debut collection demonstrates the power and reach of the science fiction short story. Social criticism, political parable, and environmental advocacy lie at the center of Paolo's work. Each of the stories herein is at once a warning, and a celebration of the tragic comedy of the human experience.

The eleven stories in Pump Six represent the best Paolo's work, including the Hugo nominee "Yellow Card Man," the nebula and Hugo nominated story "The People of Sand and Slag," and the Sturgeon Award-winning story "The Calorie Man."

248 pages. 4.6 stars after 61 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Winger by * Andrew Smith - $1.99*

A teen at boarding school grapples with life, love, and rugby in a heartbreakingly funny novel. Ryan Dean West is a fourteen-year-old junior at a boarding school for rich kids. He's living in Opportunity Hall, the dorm for troublemakers, and rooming with the biggest bully on the rugby team. And he's madly in love with his best friend Annie, who thinks of him as a little boy.

With the help of his sense of humor, rugby buddies, and his penchant for doodling comics, Ryan Dean manages to survive life's complications and even find some happiness along the way. But when the unthinkable happens, he has to figure out how to hold on to what's important, even when it feels like everything has fallen apart.

Filled with hand-drawn infographics and illustrations and told in a pitch-perfect voice, this realistic depiction of a teen's experience strikes an exceptional balance of hilarious and heartbreaking.

450 pages. 4.6 stars after 35 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a historical fiction, romance, paranormal, non-fiction and teen horror.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Fire from Heaven: 1 (The Novels of Alexander the Great) by * Mary Renault - $1.99*

"Mary Renault is a shining light to both historical novelists and their readers. She does not pretend the past is like the present, or that the people of ancient Greece were just like us. She shows us their strangeness; discerning, sure-footed, challenging our values, piquing our curiosity, she leads us through an alien landscape that moves and delights us."-Hilary Mantel

Alexander the Great stands alone as a leader and strategist, and Fire from Heaven is Mary Renault's unsurpassed dramatization of the formative years of his life. His parents fight for their precocious son's love: On one side, his volatile father, Philip, and on the other, his overbearing mother, Olympias. The story tells of the conqueror's two great bonds-to his horse, Oxhead, and to his dearest friend and eventual lover, Hephaistion-and of the army he commands when he is barely an adult.

Coming of age during the battles for southern Greece, Alexander the Great appears in all of his colors-as the man who first takes someone's life at age twelve and who swiftly eliminates his rivals as soon as he comes to power-and emerges as a captivating, complex, larger-than-life figure.

Fire from Heaven is the first volume of the Novels of Alexander the Great trilogy, which continues with The Persian Boy and Funeral Games.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Mary Renault including rare images of the author.

384 pages. 4.4 stars after 52 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Color of Love by * Sandra Kitt - $1.99*

Acclaimed for her moving depictions of interracial love, bestselling author Sandra Kitt delivers a passionate and provocative tale of modern romance

An artist trapped in an unfulfilling relationship, Leah Downey wants more out of life. But she plays it safe, never venturing too far from her comfort zone . . . not since the night she was mugged at knifepoint.

Beginning a relationship with a perfect stranger is completely out of character for Leah. But something about Jason Horn strikes a chord deep within her. They couldn't be more different. Jason is white, a streetwise New York cop haunted by his own demons. He's stunned by his instant attraction to this vibrant black woman who arouses both desire and his fiercest protective instincts.

404 pages. 4.5 stars after 118 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Full Blooded (Jessica McClain) by * Amanda Carlson - $1.99*

It's not easy being a girl. It's even harder when you're the only girl in a family of werewolves. But it's next to impossible when your very existence spells out the doom of your race... Meet Jessica McClain -- she just became part of the pack. In the vein of Kelley Armstrong and Patricia Briggs, a new urban fantasy that rewrites the werewolf myth...

346 pages. 4.3 stars after 171 reviews. X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $3.99 if you purchase this book.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Craft of Intelligence: America's Legendary Spy Master on the Fundamentals of Intelligence Gathering for a Free World by * Allen W. Dulles - $1.99*

If the experts could point to any single book as a starting point for understanding the subject of intelligence from the late twentieth century to today, that single book would be Allen W. Dulles's The Craft of Intelligence. This classic of spycraft is based on Allen Dulles's incomparable experience as a diplomat, international lawyer, and America's premier intelligence officer. Dulles was a high-ranking officer of the CIA's predecessor--the Office of Strategic Services--and was present at the inception of the CIA, where he served eight of his ten years there as director. Here he sums up what he learned about intelligence from nearly a half-century of experience in foreign affairs. In World War II his OSS agents penetrated the German Foreign Office, worked with the anti-Nazi underground resistance, and established contacts that brought about the Nazi military surrender in North Italy. Under his direction the CIA developed both a dedicated corps of specialists and a whole range of new intelligence devices, from the U-2 high-altitude photographic plane to minute electronic listening and transmitting equipment. Dulles reveals much about how intelligence is collected and processed, and how the resulting estimates contribute to the formation of national policy. He discusses methods of surveillance, and the usefulness of defectors from hostile nations. His knowledge of Soviet espionage techniques is unrivaled, and he explains how the Soviet State Security Service recruited operatives and planted "illegals" in foreign countries. He spells out not only the techniques of modern espionage but also the philosophy and role of intelligence in a free society threatened by global conspiracies. Dulles also addresses the Bay of Pigs incident, denying that the 1961 invasion was based on a CIA estimate that a popular Cuban uprising would ensue. This account is enlivened with a wealth of personal anecdotes. It is a book for readers who seek wider understanding of the contribution of intelligence to our national security.

304 pages. 3.9 stars after 36 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

This book is Matchbook enabled; if you buy a print edition from Amazon, you can get the ebook for $0.99


*Kindle Daily Deal* Another Little Piece by * Kate Karyus Quinn - $1.99*

The spine-tingling horror of Stephen King meets an eerie mystery worthy of Sara Shepard's Pretty Little Liars series in Kate Karyus Quinn's haunting debut. On a cool autumn night, Annaliese Rose Gordon stumbled out of the woods and into a high school party. She was screaming. Drenched in blood. Then she vanished. A year later, Annaliese is found wandering down a road hundreds of miles away. She doesn't know who she is. She doesn't know how she got there. She only knows one thing: She is not the real Annaliese Rose Gordon. Now Annaliese is haunted by strange visions and broken memories. Memories of a reckless, desperate wish . . . a bloody razor . . . and the faces of other girls who disappeared. Piece by piece, Annaliese's fractured memories come together to reveal a violent, endless cycle that she will never escape-unless she can unlock the twisted secrets of her past.

437 pages. 3.9 stars after 90 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a five books just for Halloween, a paranormal romance, a memoir of a soldier and his dog, a teen paranormal book and a sci-fi fantasy.


*Kindle Daily Deal* A Room Full of Bones: A Ruth Galloway Mystery by * Elly Griffiths - $1.99*

"Rich in atmosphere and history and blessed by [Griffith's] continuing development of brilliant, feisty, independent Ruth . . . A Room Full of Bones, like its predecessors, works its magic on the reader's imagination." -Richmond Times-Dispatch

When Ruth Galloway arrives to supervise the opening of a coffin containing the bones of a medieval bishop, she finds the museum's curator lying dead on the floor. Soon after, the museum's wealthy owner is also found dead, in his stables.

These two deaths could be from natural causes, but once again Ruth and DCI Harry Nelson cross paths during the investigation. When threatening letters come to light, events take an even more sinister turn. But as Ruth's friends become involved, where will her loyalties lie' As her convictions are tested, Ruth and Nelson must discover how Aboriginal skulls, drug smuggling, and the mystery of "The Dreaming" hold the answers to these deaths, as well as the keys to their own survival.

"Lovers of well-written and intelligent traditional mysteries will welcome [Griffith's] fourth book . . . A Room Full of Bones is a clever blend of history and mystery with more than enough forensic details to attract the more attentive reader." -Denver Post

"Galloway is an Everywoman, smart, successful and a little bit unsure of herself. Readers will look forward to learning more about her." -USA Today

353 pages. 4.2 stars after 120 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $1.99 if you purchase this book.

The following spooky books are also on sale, for $2.99 to $0.99, today only!

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Love, Eternally: Book One of the Roman Time Travel Series (Crimson Romance) by * Morgan O'Neill - $0.99*

**LOVE, ETERNALLY RECEIVED A DOUBLE FINALIST WIN IN THE 2013 BOOKSELLERS' BEST AWARDS CONTEST, IN THE PARANORMAL CATEGORY AND THE BEST FIRST BOOK CATEGORY**

Semifinalist win in the 2011 William Faulkner-William Wisdom Creative Writing Competition for After the Fall (published as two novels - Love, Eternally and After the Fall)!

A witch's ancient curse propels talented flutist Gigi Perrin back to A.D. 408, to the court of the depraved Roman Emperor Honorius and his admirable sister, Princess Galla Placidia. There, Gigi grapples with her disbelief about what has happened, and with the strange, new world of violent politics, social upheaval, and Visigoth barbarians straining at the very gates of an empire. Through it all, she must struggle with her powerful attraction to a pagan senator and military commander, Quintus Magnus, a man exotically different from anyone she has ever known. On the brink of a dark and war-torn age, Gigi joins forces with Magnus, battling to save a princess and her people, and ultimately finding love amid the chaos, before the fall of Rome. Sensuality Level: Sensual Morgan O'Neill: Two authors writing as one, Cary Morgan Frates and Deborah O'Neill Cordes invite the reader on a journey to worlds of ancient splendor and abiding love.

216 pages. 4.3 stars after 41 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Daily Deal - Memoir* From Baghdad with Love: A Marine, the War, and a Dog Named Lava by * Jay Kopelman - $1.99*

When Marines enter an abandoned house in Fallujah, Iraq, and hear a suspicious noise, they clench their weapons, edge around the corner, and prepare to open fire. What they find during the U.S.-led attack on the "most dangerous city on Earth" in late 2004, however, is not an insurgent but a puppy left behind when most of the city's residents fled. Despite military law forbidding pets, the Marines de-flea the pup with kerosene, de-worm him with chewing tobacco, and fill him up on Meals Ready to Eat.

Thus begins the dramatic rescue of a dog named Lava-and Lava's rescue of at least one Marine, Lieutenant Colonel Jay Kopelman, from the emotional ravages of war. From hardened soldiers to wartime journalists to endangered Iraqi citizens, From Baghdad, With Love tells the unforgettable true story of an unlikely band of heroes who learn unexpected lessons about life, death, and war from a mangy little flea-ridden refugee.

In From Baghdad, With Love: A Marine, the War, and a Dog Named Lava, Jay Kopelman tells a story that is both tender and thought-provoking--candidly portraying the ugly conditions in wartime Iraq, while also describing his (and his fellow Marines') growing attachment to a scruffy stray puppy.

187 pages. 4.7 stars after 207 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Other Side: A Teen's Guide to Ghost Hunting and the Paranormal by * Marley Gibson - $1.99*

It used to be you needed a crystal, a psychic, or a Oijia board to make contact with the spirit world. So who would think science would make it possible for just about anyone to experience a ghostly connection' Cameras, recorders, computers, magnetic field readers and other scientific means are now the tools of the trade. But there's so much available, how does the average teen weed through it all to create the best possible ghost hunting team' Here to help sort it all out are three of today's leading investigators of the field.

Together, Patrick Burns, Dave Schrader, and Marley Gibson have more than ten years of experience. They've put together this guide to impart their knowledge and wisdom on to the next generation of ghost hunters.

What's included:

How to set up a ghost hunting team
The equipment needed and how to use it
Where to look for spirits
Safety, safety, and more safety
Ghost hunting is equal parts science and belief. Patrick, Dave, and Marley are here to help with science part.

116 pages. 4.9 stars after 31 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Ice Forged (The Ascendant Kingdoms Saga) by * Gail Z. Martin - $1.99*

Condemned as a murderer for killing the man who dishonored his sister, Blaine "Mick" McFadden has spent the last six years in Velant, a penal colony in the frigid northern wastelands. Harsh military discipline and the oppressive magic keep a fragile peace as colonists struggle against a hostile environment. But the supply ships from Dondareth have stopped coming, boding ill for the kingdom that banished the colonists. Now, as the world's magic runs wild, McFadden and the people of Velant must fight to survive and decide their fate ...

From Gail Z. Martin, author of the beloved series THE CHRONICLES OF THE NECROMANCER and THE FALLEN KINGS CYCLE, comes a new fantasy adventure for the ages.

Welcome to the end of the world.

Welcome to the beginning of THE ASCENDANT KINGDOMS SAGA.

583 pages. 4.2 stars after 26 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include a moving novel about acceptance, a contemporary romance, 10 Batman graphic novels and a charming series for grade three and up. The bonus deal today is a book celebrating our differences. Amazon says it's the "Marketing Deal?" 
We Are All Weird 



*Kindle Daily Deal* Tomorrow There Will Be Apricots by * Jessica Soffer - $2.99*

"Elegant, sensual, surprising, and rich, Tomorrow There Will Be Apricots delivers a world to us, populated with indelible characters whose fates, as they become entwined, spur us to read fast, faster, except to do so would be to miss the beauty of Soffer's language, which is to be savored." - Dani Shapiro, author of Family History

This is a story about accepting the people we love-the people we have to love and the people we choose to love, the families we're given and the families we make. It's the story of two women adrift in New York, a widow and an almost-orphan, each searching for someone she's lost. It's the story of how, even in moments of grief and darkness, there are joys waiting nearby.

Lorca spends her life poring over cookbooks, making croissants and chocolat chaud, seeking out rare ingredients, all to earn the love of her distracted chef of a mother, who is now packing her off to boarding school. In one last effort to prove herself indispensable, Lorca resolves to track down the recipe for her mother's ideal meal, an obscure Middle Eastern dish called masgouf.

Victoria, grappling with her husband's death, has been dreaming of the daughter they gave up forty years ago. An Iraqi Jewish immigrant who used to run a restaurant, she starts teaching cooking lessons; Lorca signs up.

Together, they make cardamom pistachio cookies, baklava, kubba with squash. They also begin to suspect they are connected by more than their love of food. Soon, though, they must reckon with the past, the future, and the truth-whatever it might be. Bukra fil mish mish, the Arabic saying goes. Tomorrow, apricots may bloom.

335 pages. 4.2 stars after 65 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* A Hero to Come Home To (A Tallgrass Novel) by * Marilyn Pappano - $1.99*

First he fought for his country. Now he'll fight for her.

Two years after losing her husband in Afghanistan, Carly Lowry has rebuilt her life in Tallgrass, Oklahoma. She has a job she loves teaching third grade and the best friends in the world: fellow military wives who understand what it means to love a man in uniform. She's comfortable and content...until she meets a ruggedly handsome stranger who rekindles desires Carly isn't quite sure she's ready to feel. Staff Sergeant Dane Clark wanted to have a loving family, a twenty-year Army stint, and then a low-key civilian career. But the paratrooper's plans were derailed by a mission gone wrong. Struggling to adjust to his new life, he finds comfort in the wide open spaces of Tallgrass--and in the unexpected attention of sweet, lovely Carly. She is the one person who makes him believe life is worth living. But when Carly discovers he's been hiding the real reason he's come to Tallgrass, will Dane be able to convince her he is the hero she needs'

400 pages. 4.5 stars after 36 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Justice League Vol. 1: Origin (The New 52) by * GEOFF JOHNS - $*

As a part of the monumental DC Comics-The New 52 event, comics superstars Geoff Johns and Jim Lee bring you an all-new origin story for the Justice League! In a world where inexperienced superheroes operate under a cloud of suspicion from the public, loner vigilante Batman has stumbled upon a dark evil that threatens to destroy the earth as we know it. Now, faced with a threat far beyond anything he can handle on his own, the Dark Knight must trust an alien, a scarlet speedster, an accidental teenage hero, a space cop, an Amazon Princess and an undersea monarch. Will this combination of Superman, The Flash, Cyborg, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman and Aquaman be able to put aside their differences and come together to save the world? Or will they destroy each other first? In one of the most game-changing titles in comic industry history, Geoff Johns and Jim Lee re-imagine the classic heroes of the DC Universe for the 21st century. This volume collects issues #1-6 of Justice League, part of the DC Comics-The New 52 event.

192 pages. 4.1 stars after 174 reviews. Lending enabled.

Including this one, there are 10 graphic novels featuring Batman for $2.99 each. See them all here. 

*Kindle Daily Deal* In Grandma's Attic (Grandma's Attic Series) by * Arleta Richardson - $*

A young girl delights in her grandmother's stories of days gone by, sparked by keepsakes and simple questions, Grandma shares marvelous stories of mischief , discovery, and laughter, such as the time she accidentally lost the family buggy.

Part of the bestselling Grandma's Attic series, these charming tales-updated with delightful new illustrations-will whisk you away to another time and place. And you'll find something worth far more than any treasure or keepsake&#8230;timeless lessons of life and faith!
146 pages. 4.7 stars after 83 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.

The next three books in the series are also available for $0.99 each.

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry! I missed a few days in a row due to other projects.

Today's Daily Deals include a moving novel of self-discovery, a Highland romance, the first two books in a fantasy series and a cute kid's book. The nonfiction deal of the day is Bloodhound in Blue: The True Tales of Police Dog JJ and His Two-Legged Partner 
.​

*Kindle Daily Deal* Unwritten: A Novel by * Charles Martin - $2.99*

An actress running from her past finds escape with a man hiding from his future. When someone wants to be lost, a home tucked among the Ten Thousand Islands off the Florida coast is a good place to live. A couple decent boats, and a deep knowledge of fishing and a man can get by without ever having to talk to another soul. It's a nice enough existence, until the one person who ties him to the world of the living, the reason he's still among them even if only on the fringes, asks him for help.

Father Steady Capri knows quite a bit about helping others. But he is afraid Katie Quinn's problems may be beyond his abilities. Katie is a world-famous actress with an all too familiar story. Fame seems to have driven her to self-destruct. Steady knows the true cause of her desire to end her life is buried too deeply for him to reach. But there is one person who still may be able to save her from herself. He will show her an alternate escape, a way to write a new life. But Katie still must confront her past before she can find peace. Ultimately, he will need to leave his secluded home and sacrifice the serenity he's found to help her. From the Florida coast, they will travel to the French countryside where they will discover the unwritten story of both their pasts and their future.

315 pages. 4.8 stars after 482 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $4.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Romance Deal* Seduction of a Highland Warrior (The Highland Warriors) by * Sue-Ellen Welfonder - $1.99*

At the King's request, chieftain Alasdair MacDonald has sworn to preserve the peace in the Glen of Many Legends. Though he's handsome and fearless, his warrior's heart belongs only to his beloved land-until the fair sister of his oldest enemy shatters his defenses, branding his skin with a single touch, and sealing his fate with one stolen kiss . . . Lady Marjory Mackintosh will do anything to unite the warring clans, even seduce Alasdair MacDonald. She has loved the rugged Highlander since she first saw him and now, as temptation leads to surrender, Marjory dares to possess him, body and soul. But a dangerous new menace enters the Glen, and he will stop at nothing to strip Alasdair of his honor-and the only woman who can claim his heart. (95000 words)

420 pages. 4.3 stars after 23 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Crimes Against Magic (The Hellequin Chronicles, Book 1) by * Steve McHugh - $1.99*

Book 1 in the Hellequin Chronicles. How do you keep the people you care about safe from enemies you can't remember? Ten years ago, Nate Garrett awoke on a cold warehouse floor with no memory of his past-a gun, a sword, and a piece of paper with his name on it the only clues to his identity. Since then, he's discovered he's a powerful sorcerer and has used his magical abilities to become a successful thief for hire. But those who stole his memories aren't done with him yet: when they cause a job to go bad and threaten a sixteen-year-old girl, Nate swears to protect her. With his enemies closing in and everyone he cares about now a target for their wrath, he must choose between the comfortable life he's built for himself and his elusive past. As the barrier holding his memories captive begins to crumble, Nate moves between modern-day London and fifteenth-century France, forced to confront his forgotten life in the hope of stopping an enemy he can't remember.

415 pages. 4.2 stars after 226 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

This is a Matchbook book. Buy the print edition, and buy the Kindle version for $0.99

The second book in the series is also on sale today.

​
*Kindle Daily Deal* Home on the Range (Down Girl and Sit Series) by * Lucy A. Nolan - $1.99*

Two dogs named Down Girl and Sit go on a western vacation with their owners and have all kinds of entertaining adventures.

63 pages. 4.5 stars after 33 reviews. Kindle Owner's Lending Library, Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

This is a Matchbook book. Buy the print edition, and buy the Kindle version for $0.99

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include three novels inspired by the Vampire Diaries, a motorcycle club romance (Sons of Anarchy, anyone?), a fantasy and the first in a fantasy series for grades 1-5.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Vampire Diaries: Desperate Love (Kindle Worlds) (The Desperate Love Trilogy) by * Michelle Hazen - $0.99*

The Desperate Love Trilogy: A suspenseful and steamy exploration of the true nature of love and free will, friendship, and sacrifice. Without a sire bond or untimely death to distract from the drama of Damon and Elena's first few months together, this is Season 4 the way the fans would have written it, with lots of romance, action, and an explosive, game-changing finale! Desperate Love: Book 1 Only a few days after her transition, Elena has finally gathered enough courage to face her feelings for Damon. Now, Damon will be forced to weigh his chance at happiness against his loyalty to his brother, and his choice will leave everyone reeling. The whole gang will have to draw together to help as Damon and Elena struggle to translate their unruly passion for each other into a relationship stable enough to withstand the constant peril of life in Mystic Falls. But with a mysterious new threat in town, will they have time for their moment in the sun before everything falls apart?

207 pages. 5 stars after 8 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, Lending enabled.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Defiance by * Stephanie Tyler - $0.99*

Rebelling against her legacy as the MC's princess, Tru Tennyson escaped the ruthless, male-dominated culture of the Defiance motorcycle club. Three years later, her newfound freedom is ripped away, thanks to a massive hybrid storm that killed millions. Now, in the post-Chaos world of semi-darkness and near-total anarchy where gangs rule, she discovers the dangerous world of Defiance may be the one thing that can keep her safe. Tru is at the MC's mercy when she's dragged back to her former home&#8230;and to the only man she's ever pictured a future with. Caspar is the bastard son of the club's leader, her safe haven when life got rough-and her onetime lover the night she left. When Tru refuses to trade sex for power and be claimed by a rival club leader, she also dares to announce she wants Caspar instead, throwing the MC into turmoil. Tru's brazen revolt could start a gang war and destroy the club from within. Now both Tru and the MC must wait for Caspar's response&#8230;and the inevitable fallout. 78,000 words

232 pages. 4.1 stars after 43 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $0.99 if you purchase this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dateline:Atlantis by * Lynn Voedisch - $1.99*

DATELINE: ATLANTIS is a contemporary fantasy featuring a female Indiana Jones who dives underwater and accidentally finds what just might be the lost world of Atlantis. After she and her photographer document fabulous pyramids under the Caribbean sea, they return to their newspaper in the Los Angeles area, only to have all their evidence stolen. The sea rolls back and reclaims the ruins, and their photographer is kidnapped. Someone doesn't want the undersea world found.

The simple news assignment becomes more complicated with each turn and takes the Amaryllis Lang (pen name: Amy Quigley) on a whirlwind investigation to Chicago, Florida, Mexico, and the Bahamas.

All along, Amaryllis deals with a cold-case murder, a red-hot editor eager for a Pulitzer, two men who desire her love, deadly traps, and a chance to re-write history.

285 pages. 4 stars after 14 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Field Guide (The Spiderwick Chronicles) by * Holly Black - $1.99*

After finding a mysterious, handmade field guide in the attic of the ramshackle old mansion they've just moved into, Jared; his twin brother, Simon; and their older sister, Mallory, discover that there's a magical and maybe dangerous world existing parallel to our own-the world of faerie.

The Grace children want to share their story, but the faeries will do everything possible to stop them...

The first book in a beautifully produced series of five, The Field Guide sets up the story of the Grace children--13-year-old Mallory and 9-year-old twins Jared and Simon--who with their mother move into the dilapidated Spiderwick Estate only to quickly find themselves sucked into a dark and fascinating world of faeries. Superficially, the Spiderwick Chronicles smack of Lemony Snicket, with its "true story" setup and breathless warnings ("Go away/close the book/put it down/do not look"). But Tony DiTerlizzi and Holly Black owe no one for the intensely absorbing world they've created. Black certainly showed fey promise in her slightly freaky debut and DiTerlizzi has weird cred to spare, from his zany Jimmy Zangwow to countless credits for the Magic: The Gathering card game. By combining their ample skill with thoughtful art direction and demanding production values, the duo has succeeded in creating a series with irresistible appeal. Each book promises a quick read, snappy plot progression, and dozens of DiTerlizzi's imaginative pen-and-ink drawings. So if you're drawn to The Field Guide at all, you might as well save yourself the trouble and make sure you have the second book (The Seeing Stone handy. (Ages 6 to 10) --Paul Hughes

144 pages. 4.3 stars after 173 reviews. Text to Speech, X-Ray, enabled. Whispersync for Voice audiobook available for $5.49 if you purchase this book.

The remaining books in the series (not on sale) are shown below for your convenience.

   ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## CRL

As a relatively new Kindle owner and fan of the Daily Deal some of the older content on this thread makes me want to weep.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CRL said:


> As a relatively new Kindle owner and fan of the Daily Deal some of the older content on this thread makes me want to weep.....


CRL--

Welcome to KBoards! When you get the chance, go to our Introductions board and tell us a little bit about yourself and your Kindle! And don't weep--sometimes books are repeated!

Today's Daily Deals include romance, vampires, Vonnegut and a classic book for girls big and small--targeted at middle-grade.

The nonfiction today is 
Unlearning Liberty: Campus Censorship and the End of American Debate 
​

*Kindle Daily Deal* Queen's Gambit: A Novel by * Elizabeth Fremantle - $1.99*

Widowed for the second time at age thirty-one Katherine Parr falls deeply for the dashing courtier Thomas Seymour and hopes at last to marry for love. However, obliged to return to court, she attracts the attentions of the ailing, egotistical, and dangerously powerful Henry VIII, who dispatches his love rival, Seymour, to the Continent. No one is in a position to refuse a royal proposal so, haunted by the fates of his previous wives-two executions, two annulments, one death in childbirth-Katherine must wed Henry and become his sixth queen.

Katherine has to employ all her instincts to navigate the treachery of the court, drawing a tight circle of women around her, including her stepdaughter, Meg, traumatized by events from their past that are shrouded in secrecy, and their loyal servant Dot, who knows and sees more than she understands. With the Catholic faction on the rise once more, reformers being burned for heresy, and those close to the king vying for position, Katherine's survival seems unlikely. Yet as she treads the razor's edge of court intrigue, she never quite gives up on love.

492 pages. 4.4 stars after 87 reviews. 


*Daily Romance Deal* Dark Awakening (Dark Dynasties: Book One) by * Kendra Leigh Castle - $1.99*

Enter the world of the Dark Dynasties . . . For centuries, shapeshifting vampire Tynan MacGillivray has prowled the night as an outcast, valued only for his ferocious hunting skills. When a feud among the immortals escalates into all-out war, he is ordered by his ruthless queen to locate a Seer-a human woman with a special gift-who can secure victory for their clan. Ty's search leads him to a quiet New England town, but once he has the Seer in his grasp, her touch awakens within him a hunger like he's never known . . . Lily Quinn has always been different. Since childhood, she's had vivid nightmares and an eerie sixth sense. When a sexy, silver-eyed stranger demands her help, Lily plunges into a new world of danger and sensuality. With Ty, she discovers sizzling passions she cannot deny and powers she cannot control. Soon, it is clear that Lily is much more than a Seer-she holds the key to ancient secrets and unthinkable destruction. But will a vampire's vow of eternal protection stop these evil forces . . . or unleash her dark destiny'

368 pages. 4.2 stars after 35 reviews. 


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Slaughterhouse-Five (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by * Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Adapted for a magnificent George Roy Hill film three years later (perhaps the only film adaptation of a masterpiece which exceeds its source), Slaughterhouse-Five (1969) is the now famous parable of Billy Pilgrim, a World War II veteran and POW, who has in the later stage of his life become "unstuck in time" and who experiences at will (or unwillingly) all known events of his chronology out of order and sometimes simultaneously.

Traumatized by the bombing of Dresden at the time he had been imprisoned, Pilgrim drifts through all events and history, sometimes deeply implicated, sometimes a witness. He is surrounded by Vonnegut's usual large cast of continuing characters (notably here the hack science fiction writer Kilgore Trout and the alien Tralmafadorians who oversee his life and remind him constantly that there is no causation, no order, no motive to existence).

The "unstuck" nature of Pilgrim's experience may constitute an early novelistic use of what we now call Post Traumatic Stress Disorder; then again, Pilgrim's aliens may be as "real" as Dresden is real to him. Struggling to find some purpose, order or meaning to his existence and humanity's, Pilgrim meets the beauteous and mysterious Montana Wildhack (certainly the author's best character name), has a child with her and drifts on some supernal plane, finally, in which Kilgore Trout, the Tralmafadorians, Montana Wildhack and the ruins of Dresden do not merge but rather disperse through all planes of existence.

Slaughterhouse-Five was hugely successful, brought Vonnegut an enormous audience, was a finalist for the National Book Award and a bestseller and remains four decades later as timeless and shattering a war fiction as Catch-22, with which it stands as the two signal novels of their riotous and furious decade.

285 pages. stars after reviews. 

Nine Vonnegut books for $1.99 each! The remaining eight below.

       ​
*Kindle Daily Deal* The Changeling by * Zilpha Keatley Snyder - $1.99*

Ivy and Martha are not ordinary friends, Ivy is changeling with supernatural powers-or is she?

Martha is incredibly unpopular. She's overweight, buck-toothed, and shy. Ivy is an outcast. Her family lives on the outskirts of town amid a field of derelict orchards. But starting in second grade, the girls form a bond that allows them to take control of their own lives.

It all begins when Ivy tells Martha that she is no ordinary girl: She claims she's a changeling, switched with the real Ivy at birth. With the strength of Ivy's friendship, Martha becomes more confident and sure of herself. And through their bond, Ivy gains the normalcy she needs, away from life with her tumultuous family. When the two girls play, they enter an elaborate fantasy world all their own. But when the real world threatens to split them apart, their friendship becomes more important than ever.

This ebook features an extended biography of Zilpha Keatley Snyder.

141 pages. stars after reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals... and the nonfiction choice today is Trusting Calvin: How a Dog Helped Heal a Holocaust Survivor's Heart 
​

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Gravity of Birds: A Novel by * Tracy Guzeman - $1.99*

How do you find someone who wants to be lost?

Sisters Natalie and Alice Kessler were close, until adolescence wrenched them apart. Natalie is headstrong, manipulative-and beautiful; Alice is a dreamer who loves books and birds. During their family's summer holiday at the lake, Alice falls under the thrall of a struggling young painter, Thomas Bayber, in whom she finds a kindred spirit. Natalie, however, remains strangely unmoved, sitting for a family portrait with surprising indifference. But by the end of the summer, three lives are shattered.

Decades later, Bayber, now a reclusive, world-renowned artist, unveils a never-before-seen work, Kessler Sisters-a provocative painting depicting the young Thomas, Natalie, and Alice. Bayber asks Dennis Finch, an art history professor, and Stephen Jameson, an eccentric young art authenticator, to sell the painting for him. That task becomes more complicated when the artist requires that they first locate Natalie and Alice, who seem to have vanished. And Finch finds himself wondering why Thomas is suddenly so intent on resurrecting the past.

In _The Gravity of Birds histories and memories refuse to stay buried; in the end only the excavation of the past will enable its survivors to love again.

398 pages. 4.2 stars after 70 reviews. _
_


*Daily Romance Deal* Bite Me, Your Grace by * Brooklyn Ann - $1.99*

London's Lord Vampire Has Problems

Dr. John Polidori's tale "The Vampyre" burst upon the Regency scene along with Mary Shelley's Frankenstein after that notorious weekend spent writing ghost stories with Lord Byron. A vampire crazy broke out instantly in the haut ton. Now Ian Ashton, the Lord Vampire of London, has to attend tedious balls, linger in front of mirrors, and eat lots of garlic in an attempt to quell the gossip. If that weren't annoying enough, his neighbor, Angelica Winthrop has literary aspirations of her own and is sneaking into his house at night just to see what she can find. Hungry, tired, and fed up, Ian is in no mood to humor his beautiful intruder...

354 pages. 3.9 stars after 32 reviews. 


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Black as Snow by * Nick Nolan - $1.99*

Sebastian Black is a god amongst men: he's devastatingly handsome and charismatic-and telepathic. So when his scheming mother, prophetess Kitty Black, announces that her son is the "next species of man," the world begins taking notice. Together, Kitty and Sebastian forge a spiritual movement that celebrates "divine evolution" while warning of a mass extinction. But just as their fame and wealth are building, a tragedy befalls one of Sebastian's disciples, and threats from Christian militants become too real to ignore. Sebastian flees Los Angeles-and his mother-in search of peace and freedom. One by one he encounters "common" people who astonish him with their uncomplicated stories of love and compassion: an aging lesbian couple; a Mexican handyman; a shy, anorexic woman; a recovering meth addict; a gay teenager; and an unthinking college jock. Surprisingly, each has a profound effect upon this arrogant young "messiah." As Sebastian drifts further away from Kitty, she becomes more determined to preserve their celebrity status and glittering lifestyle. She sets out to reel Sebastian back to her-even if it means conspiring with his enemies, in particular a dashing young Spaniard who darkly mirrors Sebastian's supernatural talents and good looks. But not even the telepathic Sebastian can foresee what happens next. From the sleek penthouses of Century City to the savage coastline of Big Sur, Black as Snow twists the beloved fairy tale of Snow White into a suspense-filled story of intrigue, spirituality, and greed&#8230;and the unstoppable power of everyday love.

393 pages. 3.7 stars after 56 reviews. 


*Kindle Daily Deal* Reboot by * Amy Tintera - $1.99*

In this fast-paced dystopian thrill ride, perfect for fans of The Hunger Games, Legend, and Divergent, a seventeen-year-old girl returns from death as a Reboot and is trained as an elite crime-fighting soldier . . . until she is given an order she refuses to obey. Wren Connolly died five years ago, only to Reboot after 178 minutes. Now she is one of the deadliest Reboots around . . . unlike her newest trainee, Callum 22, who is practically still human. As Wren tries to teach Callum how to be a soldier, his hopeful smile works its way past her defenses. Unfortunately, Callum's big heart also makes him a liability, and Wren is ordered to eliminate him. To save Callum, Wren will have to risk it all. Wren's captivating voice and unlikely romance with Callum will keep readers glued to the page in Amy Tintera's high-stakes alternate reality.

389 pages. 4.2 stars after 151 reviews. 

Happy Reading!

Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* I'll Be Seeing You by *Suzanne Hayes - $2.99*

"I hope this letter gets to you quickly. We are always waiting, aren't we? Perhaps the greatest gift this war has given us is the anticipation&#8230;"

It's January 1943 when Rita Vincenzo receives her first letter from Glory Whitehall. Glory is an effervescent young mother, impulsive and free as a bird. Rita is a sensible professor's wife with a love of gardening and a generous, old soul. Glory comes from New England society; Rita lives in Iowa, trying to make ends meet. They have nothing in common except one powerful bond: the men they love are fighting in a war a world away from home. Brought together by an unlikely twist of fate, Glory and Rita begin a remarkable correspondence. The friendship forged by their letters allows them to survive the loneliness and uncertainty of waiting on the home front, and gives them the courage to face the battles raging in their very own backyards. Connected across the country by the lifeline of the written word, each woman finds her life profoundly altered by the other's unwavering support. A collaboration of two authors whose own beautiful story mirrors that on the page, _I'll Be Seeing You _is a deeply moving union of style and charm. Filled with unforgettable characters and grace, it is a timeless celebration of friendship and the strength and solidarity of women.

336 pages. 4.5 stars after 92 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Seal of Destiny (Crimson Romance) by *Traci Douglass - $0.99*

Love conquers all . . . but can it stop the Apocalypse' Mira Herald is having the worst life ever. Not only is she plagued by horrific nightmares starring the Devil himself, she's now the target of a power-hungry, rogue minion, freshly sprung from Hell and bent on her destruction. To complicate matters further, she's acquired a stalker. One who insists he's a divine warrior sent for her protection because she houses an ancient relic with the power to unleash Armageddon. Last time Mira checked, she wasn't insane. Still, all this celestial mayhem is enough to drive a girl crazy. Kagan is a member of the Scion, an elite team of immortal warriors selected by Divinity to aid mankind and save the world. After a century alone, Kagan is summoned for a new mission. He's eager to begin. Eager until he's informed his mission consists of protecting a woman with no clue to the power she wields. Plus, his briefing fails to prepare him for his new target's cosmic-sized attitude problem. As Divinity's sworn servant, he's required to fulfill his duty. His oath, however, does not require him to be enthusiastic about his new assignment or warm-and-fuzzy toward his new compatriot. He plans a wham-bam rescue and a quick return to solitude. The minion attacks - with the backing of a mysterious organization - and all Hades erupts, putting a fast end to any whirlwind escapes. Accustomed to staunch independence, Mira's survival now requires full cooperation and an unwavering belief in Kagan. The battle-hardened warrior is also forced to chose: between duty and desire. Amidst the turmoil, Kagan and Mira's undeniable passion draws them closer to each other and down a path neither expected but both yearn for, more than they ever knew. Will love save the day' The world's fate depends on the answer. Sensuality Level: Sensual

260 pages. 4.3 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Political Woman: The Big Little Life of Jeane Kirkpatrick by *Peter Collier - $2.99*

This is the first and only biography of Jeane Kirkpatrick, who became an iconic figure in the 1980s as Ronald Reagan's UN ambassador and the most forceful presence in the administration, outside of the President himself, in shaping the Reagan Doctrine and fighting the Cold War to a victorious conclusion.

Political Woman traces the complex interlock between Kirkpatrick's personal and professional lives using her as yet unarchived private papers and extensive interviews with her and her family and with dozens of friends and associates. The portrait that emerges, filled with character and anecdote, is of an ambitious woman from the epicenter of middle America determined to break through the multi dimensional glass ceilings of her time and place.

A pioneering feminist who would be hated by the feminist movement because of her association with Reagan and neo conservatism, she began her career in the post war period as an academic focusing on the subject of totalitarianism. She fell in love with a married man, Evron Kirkpatrick, who had been a close aide to "Wild Bill" Donovan in the wartime OSS and who would help form the CIA after the war.

A leading professor at Georgetown, she also became an important Democratic Party activist. Dismayed by what she saw as McGovern's trashing of the Roosevelt coalition and by Carter's capitulation to Soviet advances, she led a group of Democratic liberals who felt homeless in the radicalized and "Blame America First" (a phrase from her famous 1984 Republican convention speech) Party into the Reagan administration. As Reagan's UN representative, Jeanette sharpened the spearpoint of a rearmed America ready to join the final battle of the Cold War, in the process staging dramatic battles with figures like Alexander Haig and George Schultz over policy toward the Soviets, the Cubans, and the Contras.

This book tells this parallel story--the flight of centrist liberals out of the Democratic Party and into neoconservatism and the complex chess match of the end game of the Cold War--through the intimate story of a woman who was at the center of these interconnected dramas and who kept resurfacing until her death in 2006, most notably for posthumously breaking ranks with her fellow neoconservatives on the war in Iraq. It also shows the price she paid for her achievements in a private life filled with sorrow and loss as profound as her epic personal achievements.

272 pages. 4.5 stars after 15 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Against the Fall of Night (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: Vanamonde) by *Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

Living in the 10-billion-year-old city of Diaspar, Alvin is the last child born of humanity. He is intensely curious about the outside world. According to the oldest histories kept by the city fathers, however, there is no outside world-it was destroyed by the Invaders millions of years ago.

One day, Alvin finds a rock with an inscription seemingly meant for him: "There is a better way. Give my greetings to the Keeper of the Records. Alaine of Lyndar." This cryptic message takes Alvin on a quest to discover humanity's true past-and its future.

Originally published in the November 1948 issue of Startling Stories, Against the Fall of Night is a rich and intensely poetic vision of a distant future that's sure to delight fans of Clarke and science fiction as a genre.

256 pages. 4.1 stars after 37 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* WARP Book 1: The Reluctant Assassin (W.A.R.P.) by *Eoin Colfer - $1.99*

Riley, a young orphan boy living in Victorian London, has had the misfortune of being apprenticed to Albert Garrick, an illusionist who has fallen on difficult times and now uses his unique conjuring skills to gain access to victims' dwellings. On one such escapade, Garrick brings his reluctant apprentice along and urges him to commit his first killing. Riley is saved from having to commit the grisly act when the intended victim turns out to be a scientist from the future, part of the FBI's Witness Anonymous Relocation Program (W.A.R.P.) Riley is unwittingly transported via wormhole to modern day London, followed closely by Garrick. In modern London, Riley is helped by Chevron Savano, a nineteen-year-old FBI agent sent to London as punishment after a disastrous undercover, anti-terrorist operation in Los Angeles. Together Riley and Chevie must evade Garrick, who has been fundamentally altered by his trip through the wormhole. Garrick is now not only evil, but he also possesses all of the scientist's knowledge. He is determined to track Riley down and use the timekey in Chevie's possession to make his way back to Victorian London where he can literally change the world.

352 pages. 4.3 stars after 40 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Is This Tomorrow: A Novel by *Caroline Leavitt - $1.99*

In 1956, Ava Lark rents a house with her twelve-year-old son, Lewis, in a desirable Boston suburb. Ava is beautiful, divorced, Jewish, and a working mom. She finds her neighbors less than welcoming. Lewis yearns for his absent father, befriending the only other fatherless kids: Jimmy and Rose. One afternoon, Jimmy goes missing. The neighborhood-in the throes of Cold War paranoia-seizes the opportunity to further ostracize Ava and her son. Years later, when Lewis and Rose reunite to untangle the final pieces of the tragic puzzle, they must decide: Should you tell the truth even if it hurts those you love, or should some secrets remain buried?

384 pages. 4.3 stars after 76 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Wedding Machine by *Beth Webb Hart - $1.99*

"One of the most charming books I've read in a long, long time...made me laugh, cry, and cheer--as all good weddings do." -Cassandra King, bestselling author of The Same Sweet Girls Welcome to Jasper, South Carolina. A place where Southern hospitality thrives. Where social occasions are done right. And where, for generations, the four most upstanding ladies of this community ensure that the daughters of Jasper are married in the proper manner. Friends from school days, "the gals" have long pooled their silver, china, and know-how to pull off beautiful events. They're a force of nature, a well-oiled machine. But the wedding machine's gears start to stick during the summer their own daughters line up to tie the knot. In the lowcountry heat and humidity, tempers flare, old secrets leak out . . . and both love and gardenias bloom in unlikely places.

296 pages. 4.0 stars after 20 reviews


*Kindle Daily Deal* Once a Runner: A Novel by *John L. Parker Jr. - $1.99*

Once a Runner captures the essence of what it means to be a competitive runner; to devote your entire existence to a single-minded pursuit of excellence. It has become one of the most beloved sports novels ever written.

Originally self-published in 1978 and sold at road races out of the trunk of the author's car, the book eventually found its way into the hands of high school, college, and postgraduate athletes all over the country. Reading it became a rite of passage on many teams, and tattered copies were handed down like sacred texts from generation to generation. It ranked as the number one most sought-after out-of-print book in the United States in 2007.

Once a Runner is the story of Quenton Cassidy, a collegiate runner at fictional Southeastern University whose lifelong dream is to run a four-minute mile. He is less than a second away when the political and cultural turmoil of the Vietnam War era intrudes into the staid recesses of his school's athletic department. After he becomes involved in an athletes' protest, Cassidy is suspended from his track team.

Under the tutelage of his friend and mentor, Bruce Denton, a graduate student and former Olympic gold medalist, Cassidy gives up his scholarship, his girlfriend, and possibly his future to withdraw to a monastic retreat in the countryside and begin training for the race of his life: a head-to-head match with the greatest miler in history. This book is a rare insider's account of the incredibly intense lives of elite distance runners; an inspiring, funny, and spot-on tale of one man's quest to become a champion.

289 pages. 4.4 stars after 261 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* God Save the Queen (The Immortal Empire) by *Kate Locke - $2.99*

Queen Victoria rules with an immortal fist.

The undead matriarch of a Britain where the Aristocracy is made up of werewolves and vampires, where goblins live underground and mothers know better than to let their children out after dark. A world where being nobility means being infected with the Plague (side-effects include undeath), Hysteria is the popular affliction of the day, and leeches are considered a delicacy. And a world where technology lives side by side with magic. The year is 2012. Xandra Vardan is a member of the elite Royal Guard, and it is her duty to protect the Aristocracy. But when her sister goes missing, Xandra will set out on a path that undermines everything she believed in and uncover a conspiracy that threatens to topple the empire. And she is the key-the prize in a very dangerous struggle.

360 pages. 4.3 stars after 81 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Small as an Elephant by *Jennifer Richard Jacobson - $1.99*

Ever since Jack can remember, his mom has been unpredictable, sometimes loving and fun, other times caught in a whirlwind of energy and "spinning" wildly until it's over. But Jack never thought his mom would take off during the night and leave him at a campground in Acadia National Park, with no way to reach her and barely enough money for food. Any other kid would report his mom gone, but Jack knows by now that he needs to figure things out for himself - starting with how to get from the backwoods of Maine to his home in Boston before DSS catches on. With nothing but a small toy elephant to keep him company, Jack begins the long journey south, a journey that will test his wits and his loyalties - and his trust that he may be part of a larger herd after all.

288 pages. 4.5 stars after 66 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Pines (The Wayward Pines Series) by *Blake Crouch - $1.99*

2013 International Thriller Award Nominee

Secret service agent Ethan Burke arrives in Wayward Pines, Idaho, with a clear mission: locate and recover two federal agents who went missing in the bucolic town one month earlier. But within minutes of his arrival, Ethan is involved in a violent accident. He comes to in a hospital, with no ID, no cell phone, and no briefcase. The medical staff seems friendly enough, but something feels&#8230;off. As the days pass, Ethan's investigation into the disappearance of his colleagues turns up more questions than answers. Why can't he get any phone calls through to his wife and son in the outside world' Why doesn't anyone believe he is who he says he is? And what is the purpose of the electrified fences surrounding the town? Are they meant to keep the residents in? Or something else out? Each step closer to the truth takes Ethan further from the world he thought he knew, from the man he thought he was, until he must face a horrifying fact-he may never get out of Wayward Pines alive. Intense and gripping, Pines is another masterful thriller from the mind of bestselling novelist Blake Crouch.

Blake Crouch on How the Television Series Twin Peaks Inspired Pines

On April 8, 1990, the pilot episode of Mark Frost and David Lynch's iconic television series, Twin Peaks, aired on ABC, and for a moment, the mystery of Who Killed Laura Palmer' held America transfixed. I was twelve at the time, and I will never forget the feeling that took hold of me as I watched this quirky show about a creepy town with damn fine coffee and brilliant cherry pie, where nothing was as it seemed. Read on to find out what is was about Twin Peaks that inspired Pines at www.kindlepost.com.

315 pages. 4.1 stars after 943 reviews

The second book in the series is also on sale for $1.99

​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Rose at Twilight by *Amanda Scott - $1.99*

Two enemies during the War of the Roses must marry by decree of the conquering king

Proud and beautiful Lady Alys Wolveston is left without a protector at the end of a decisive battle in the bloody War of the Roses. She refuses to accept Henry Tudor as the legitimate king; her loyalty is to the late Richard III and his Queen Anne, her beloved foster mother. But the Welsh knight Sir Nicholas Merion prevents Alys from returning home and carries her off to London to become the King's ward . . . and, eventually, Sir Nicholas's wife. She refuses to submit to the arrogant Welsh warrior, plotting with his enemies and fiercely denying her attraction to him. But as she comes to know the battle-hardened man's humor and generosity, and experiences his thrilling touch and the comfort of his strength, she can't help but lose her heart to him. Now Alys will find herself trapped in deadly political intrigues that demand that she choose between love and loyalty to a once-great king.

10 pages. 4.4 stars after 10 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Brain Rules for Baby: How to Raise a Smart and Happy Child from Zero to Five by *John Medina - $1.99*

What's the single most important thing you can do during pregnancy? How much TV is OK for a baby' What's the best way to handle temper tantrums? Scientists know.

In his New York Times bestseller Brain Rules, Dr. John Medina showed us how our brains really work and why we ought to redesign our workplaces and schools. Now, in Brain Rules for Baby, he bridges the gap between what scientists know and parents practice. Just one of the surprises: The best way to get your children into the college' Teach them impulse control.

Through fascinating and funny stories, Medina, a developmental molecular biologist and dad, unravels how a child's brain develops. You will view your children--and how to raise them--in a whole new light.

You will view your children and how to raise them in a whole new light. You'll learn:

Where nature ends and nurture begins
Why men should do more household chores

What to do when emotions run hot

The importance of your child's ability to relate to others

Smart and happy are inseparable in the brain

The best predictor of academic performance The only parenting style proven to produce great kids

What you do right now before pregnancy, during pregnancy, and through the first five years will affect your children for the rest of their lives. Brain Rules for Baby is an indispensable guide.

306 pages. 4.7 stars after 208 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Palace Job by *Patrick Weekes - $1.99*

Loch is seeking revenge. It would help if she wasn't in jail. The plan: to steal a priceless elven manuscript that once belonged to her family, but now is in the hands of the most powerful man in the Republic. To do so Loch-former soldier, former prisoner, current fugitive-must assemble a crack team of magical misfits that includes a cynical illusionist, a shapeshifting unicorn, a repentant death priestess, a talking magical warhammer, and a lad with seemingly no skills to help her break into the floating fortress of Heaven's Spire and the vault that holds her family's treasure-all while eluding the unrelenting pursuit of Justicar Pyvic, whose only mission is to see the law upheld. What could possibly go wrong' The Palace Job is a funny, action-packed, high-fantasy heist caper in the tradition of Scott Lynch's Gentleman Bastards series, from debut author Patrick Weekes.

438 pages. 4.3 stars after 39 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Hooray for Fish! by *Lucy Cousins - $1.99*

Lucy Cousins makes a big splash in this colorful read-aloud!Paddle along with Little Fish on a mesmerizing underwater tour of friends spotty and stripy, happy and gripy, hairy and scary, even curly whirly and twisty twirly. From the creator of Maisy comes an eyepopping picture book that is sure to have little ones joining the chorus: Hooray for fish!

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 64 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry for the intermittent nature lately! Will do better, I promise!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Calling Me Home: A Novel by *Julie Kibler - $1.99*

Calling Me Home �by Julie Kibler is a �soaring debut interweaving �the story of a heartbreaking, forbidden love in 1930s Kentucky with an unlikely modern-day friendship. Eighty-nine-year-old Isabelle McAllister �has a favor to ask her hairdresser Dorrie Curtis. It's a big one. Isabelle wants Dorrie, a black single mom in her thirties, to drop everything to drive her from her home in Arlington, Texas, to a funeral in Cincinnati. With no clear explanation �why. Tomorrow. Dorrie, fleeing problems of her own and curious whether she can unlock the secrets of Isabelle's guarded past, scarcely hesitates before agreeing, not knowing it will be a journey that changes both their lives. Over the years, Dorrie and Isabelle have developed more than just a business relationship. They are friends. But �Dorrie, fretting over the new man in her life and her teenage son's irresponsible choices, still wonders why Isabelle chose her. Isabelle confesses that, as a willful teen in 1930s Kentucky, she fell deeply in love with Robert Prewitt, a would-be doctor and the black son of her family's housekeeper--in a town where blacks weren't allowed after dark. The tale of their forbidden relationship �and its tragic consequences makes it clear Dorrie and Isabelle are headed for a gathering of the utmost importance and that the history of Isabelle's first and greatest love just might help Dorrie find her own way.

336 pages. 4.7 stars after 288 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* If the Shoe Fits by *Megan Mulry - $2.99*

The only thing worse than being in the spotlight is being kept in the dark...

With paparazzi nipping at his heels, Devon Heyworth, rakish brother of the Duke of Northrop, spends his whole life hiding his intelligence and flaunting his playboy persona. Fast cars and faster women give the tabloids plenty to talk about.

American entrepreneur Sarah James is singularly unimpressed with "The Earl" when she meets him at a wedding. But she's made quite an impression on him. When he pursues her all the way across the pond, he discovers that Miss James has no intention of being won over by glitz and glamor-she's got real issues to deal with, and the last thing she needs is larger-than-life royalty mucking about her business...

Praise for USA Today bestseller A Royal Pain: "A romantic, fantastic, enchanting treat...Don't miss A Royal Pain!"-Eloisa James, New York Times bestselling author of The Ugly Duchess

"Megan Mulry is a must-read author. Highly recommended."-Jennifer Probst, New York Times bestselling author of The Marriage Mistake

"Filled with clever characters, witty banter, and steamy sex, readers won't be able to put it down."-RT Book Reviews, 5 Stars

320 pages. 4.2 stars after 16 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Long Walk by *Slavomir Rawicz - $1.99*

The harrowing true tale of seven escaped Soviet prisoners who desperately marched out of Siberia through China, the Gobi Desert, Tibet, and over the Himalayas to British India.

Cavalry officer Slavomir Rawicz was captured by the Red Army in 1939 during the German-Soviet partition of Poland and was sent to the Siberian Gulag along with other captive Poles, Finns, Ukranians, Czechs, Greeks, and even a few English, French, and American unfortunates who had been caught up in the fighting. A year later, he and six comrades from various countries escaped from a labor camp in Yakutsk and made their way, on foot, thousands of miles south to British India, where Rawicz reenlisted in the Polish army and fought against the Germans. The Long Walk recounts that adventure, which is surely one of the most curious treks in history.

289 pages. 4.2 stars after 546 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Twice Dead by *Kalayna Price - $1.99*

Newly undead shifter-turned-vampire Kita Nekai is coming to grips with the reality that her cat has not awakened since her change. What she needs is a little time to adjust to her new liquid diet and the increasingly complex attraction to her sire, Nathanial. What she gets is a headless harlequin. With the body count rising, Kita is dragged into a dangerous game of vampire politics. Her involvement draws the attention of an ancient vampire known as the Collector who has a penchant for acquiring the unusual - like a pureblood shifter-turned vampire. Kita still has unfinished business of her own and finds herself deeper in magical debt. It's a bad time to be a kitten who can't slip her skin.

266 pages. 4.4 stars after 44 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Spirit Animals Book 1: Wild Born by *Brandon Mull - $2.99*

#1 New York Times bestseller Brandon Mull launches Scholastic's brand-new multiplatform phenomenon. Four children separated by vast distances all undergo the same ritual, watched by cloaked strangers. Four flashes of light erupt, and from them emerge the unmistakable shapes of incredible beasts - a wolf, a leopard, a panda, a falcon. Suddenly the paths of these children - and the world - have been changed forever. Enter the world of Erdas, where every child who comes of age must discover if they have a spirit animal, a rare bond between human and beast that bestows great powers to both. A dark force has risen from distant and long-forgotten lands, and has begun an onslaught that will ravage the world. Now the fate of Erdas has fallen on the shoulders of four young strangers . . . and on you. Part engrossing book series, part action role-playing game - discover your spirit animal and join the adventure in Fall 2013.

224 pages. 4.8 stars after 66 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Ice Princess: A Novel by *Camilla Läckberg - $1.99*

In this electrifying tale of suspense from an international crime-writing sensation, a grisly death exposes the dark heart of a Scandinavian seaside village. Erica Falck returns to her tiny, remote hometown of Fjällbacka, Sweden, after her parents' deaths only to encounter another tragedy: the suicide of her childhood best friend, Alex. It's Erica herself who finds Alex's body-suspended in a bathtub of frozen water, her wrists slashed. Erica is bewildered: Why would a beautiful woman who had it all take her own life? Teaming up with police detective Patrik Hedström, Erica begins to uncover shocking events from Alex's childhood. As one horrifying fact after another comes to light, Erica and Patrik's curiosity gives way to obsession-and their flirtation grows into uncontrollable attraction. But it's not long before one thing becomes very clear: a deadly secret is at stake, and there's someone out there who will do anything-even commit murder-to protect it.

Fans of Scandinavian greats Stieg Larsson and Henning Mankell will devour Camilla Läckberg's penetrating portrait of human nature at its darkest.

480 pages. 3.6 stars after 172 reviews

The next two books in this acclaimed series are also available for $1.99 each.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Meet Me at the Cupcake Cafe: A Novel with Recipes by *Jenny Colgan - $1.99*

A sweet and satisfying novel of how delicious it is to discover your dreams. Issy Randall can bake. No, Issy can create stunning, mouthwateringly divine cakes. After a childhood spent in her beloved Grampa Joe's bakery, she has undoubtedly inherited his talent. She's much better at baking than she is a filing so when she's laid off from her desk job, Issy decides to open her own little café. But she soon learns that her piece-of-cake plan will take all of her courage and confectionary talent to avert disaster. Funny and sharp, Meet Me at the Cupcake Café is about how life might not always taste like you expect, but there's always room for dessert!

427 pages. 4.2 stars after 17 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Take Good Care of the Garden and the Dogs: A True Story of Bad Breaks and Small Miracles by *Heather Lende - $1.99*

The Alaskan landscape-so vast, dramatic, and unbelievable-may be the reason the people in Haines, Alaska (population 2,400), so often discuss the meaning of life. Heather Lende thinks it helps make life mean more. Since her bestselling first book, If You Lived Here, I'd Know Your Name, a near-fatal bicycle accident has given Lende a few more reasons to consider matters both spiritual and temporal. Her idea of spirituality is rooted in community, and here she explores faith and forgiveness, loss and devotion-as well as raising totem poles, canning salmon, and other distinctly Alaskan adventures. Lende's irrepressible spirit, her wry humor, and her commitment to living a life on the edge of the world resonate on every page. Like her own mother's last wish-take good care of the garden and dogs-Lende's writing, so honest and unadorned, deepens our understanding of what links all humanity.

304 pages. 4.2 stars after 68 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Heroes (The First Law) by *Joe Abercrombie - $1.99*

They say Black Dow's killed more men than winter, and clawed his way to the throne of the North up a hill of skulls. The King of the Union, ever a jealous neighbor, is not about to stand smiling by while he claws his way any higher. The orders have been given and the armies are toiling through the northern mud. Thousands of men are converging on a forgotten ring of stones, on a worthless hill, in an unimportant valley, and they've brought a lot of sharpened metal with them. THE HEROES For glory, for victory, for staying alive.

555 pages. 4.4 stars after 206 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Amulet of Samarkand (Bartimaeus Volume 1) (Bartimaeus Trilogy) by *Jonathan Stroud - $0.99*

Nathaniel is a magician's apprentice, taking his first lessons in the arts of magic. But when a devious hot-shot wizard named Simon Lovelace ruthlessly humiliates Nathaniel in front of his elders, Nathaniel decides to kick up his education a few notches and show Lovelace who's boss. With revenge on his mind, he summons the powerful djinni, Bartimaeus. But summoning Bartimaeus and controlling him are two different things entirely, and when Nathaniel sends the djinni out to steal Lovelace's greatest treasure, the Amulet of Samarkand, he finds himself caught up in a whirlwind of magical espionage, murder, and rebellion.

Nathaniel is a boy magician-in-training, sold to the government by his birth parents at the age of five and sent to live as an apprentice to a master. Powerful magicians rule Britain, and its empire, and Nathaniel is told his is the "ultimate sacrifice" for a "noble destiny." If leaving his parents and erasing his past life isn't tough enough, Nathaniel's master, Arthur Underwood, is a cold, condescending, and cruel middle-ranking magician in the Ministry of Internal Affairs. The boy's only saving grace is the master's wife, Martha Underwood, who shows him genuine affection that he rewards with fierce devotion. Nathaniel gets along tolerably well over the years in the Underwood household until the summer before his eleventh birthday. Everything changes when he is publicly humiliated by the ruthless magician Simon Lovelace and betrayed by his cowardly master who does not defend him.

Nathaniel vows revenge. In a Faustian fever, he devours magical texts and hones his magic skills, all the while trying to appear subservient to his master. When he musters the strength to summon the 5,000-year-old djinni Bartimaeus to avenge Lovelace by stealing the powerful Amulet of Samarkand, the boy magician plunges into a situation more dangerous and deadly than anything he could ever imagine. In British author Jonathan Stroud's excellent novel, the first of The Bartimaeus Trilogy, the story switches back and forth from Bartimaeus's first-person point of view to third-person narrative about Nathaniel. Here's the best part: Bartimaeus is absolutely hilarious, with a wit that snaps, crackles, and pops. His dryly sarcastic, irreverent asides spill out into copious footnotes that no one in his or her right mind would skip over. A sophisticated, suspenseful, brilliantly crafted, dead-funny book that will leave readers anxious for more. (Ages 11 to adult) --Karin Snelson

480 pages. 4.5 stars after 424 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* So Brave, Young, and Handsome: A Novel by *Leif Enger - $1.99*

Now in paperback, the new novel by Leif Enger, author of the million-copy best seller, Peace Like a River, is a lively, big-hearted redemption tale; an unforgettable, picaresque Western yarn.

In 1915 Minnesota, writer Monte Becket has lost his sense of purpose. His only success long behind him, Monte lives simply with his wife and son until he befriends outlaw Glendon Hale. Plagued by guilt over abandoning his wife two decades ago, Glendon aims to go back West on a quest for absolution. As the modern age marches swiftly forward, Monte agrees to travel into Glendon's past, leaving behind his own family for a journey that will test the depth of his loyalties and morals, and the strength of his resolve. As they flee the relentless ex-Pinkerton who's been hunting Glendon for years, Monte falls ever further from his family and the law, to be tempered by a fiery adventure from which he may never get home. With its smooth mix of romanticism and gritty reality, So Brave, Young, and Handsome examines one ordinary man's determination as he risks everything in order to understand what it's all worth, and follows an unlikely dream in the hope it will lead him back home.

Amazon Significant Seven, April 2008: A gritty western couched in the easy storytelling style of a folk ballad (think 3:10 to Yuma as sung by the Kingston Trio), Leif Enger's highly anticipated second novel (his first was Peace Like a River) tells the story of outlaw Glendon Hale's quest to right his past, as seen through the eyes of his unlikely companion Monte Becket. So Brave, Young, and Handsome begins with Becket, a struggling novelist bewildered by the success of his first book, who has pledged to his wife, son, and publisher to "write one thousand words a day until another book is finished." Four years and six unfinished novels later, Becket sits on the porch of his Minnesota farmhouse about to give up on number seven, when he spies a man standing up in his boat "rowing upstream through the ropy mists of the Cannon River." Eager to set aside his waning tale about handsome ranch hand Dan Roscoe, Becket calls out to the mysterious white-haired boatman and his life changes forever. At turns merry and wistful, romantic and tragic, So Brave, Young, and Handsome is as absorbing as a campfire tale, full of winking outlaws and relentless villains--the sort of story to keep you on the edge of your seat with hope in your heart. --Daphne Durham

316 pages. 4.1 stars after 138 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* That Certain Summer: A Novel by *Irene Hannon - $2.99*

Karen and Val are family--yet they're anything but close. Karen has carried the burden of responsibility for her aging mother ever since her gorgeous sister left town years ago to pursue a career in theater. But Val had darker reasons for leaving town--as well as a secret to keep--and coming home has never been an option . . . until their mother suffers a stroke.

Reunited in their hometown, Karen and Val must grapple with their past mistakes, their relationship with each other, and their issues with a mother who is far from ideal. When a physical therapist raising his daughter alone and a handsome but hurting musician enter the picture, the summer takes on a whole new dimension. As their lives intersect and entwine, can each learn how to forgive, how to let go, and how to move on' And strengthened by the healing power of faith, might they also find the courage to love?

With her trademark compelling characters and heartwarming hope, fan favorite Irene Hannon offers her readers an inspiring true-to-life tale of complex family relationships, transgressions revealed and forgiven, and the complicated process of finding love.

305 pages. 4.5 stars after 79 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Autobiography of a Baby Boomer: One man's detour from Cornell Medical School across Europe, Afghanistan, Iran, and India (with a few potholes along the way) by *Robert Schultz - $0.99*

In Autobiography of a Baby Boomer you'll follow the journey of a post-modernist baby-boomer from Father Knows Best middle class Fair Lawn, New Jersey to the hippy trail through Europe, North Africa, the Middle East and Asia. The overland journey in search of something more than he could find at Cornell University Medical College covers four years during a time when "dropping out," "turning on," and "free-love" were the gospel. Through his travels, drugs, séances, very far-out "Road People," and his parents' unremitting love, author Robert Schultz comes to truly appreciate the American way of life. In an admittedly unconventional way, Schultz discovers the rather conventional joy of having a family and the awesome responsibility that comes with it.

424 pages. 4.8 stars after 15 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Kindred (Bluestreak) by *Octavia Butler - $2.99*

Dana, a modern black woman, is celebrating her twenty-sixth birthday with her new husband when she is snatched abruptly from her home in California and transported to the antebellum South. Rufus, the white son of a plantation owner, is drowning, and Dana has been summoned to save him. Dana is drawn back repeatedly through time to the slave quarters, and each time the stay grows longer, more arduous, and more dangerous until it is uncertain whether or not Dana's life will end, long before it has a chance to begin.

287 pages. 4.5 stars after 369 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Thief (Attolia) by *Megan Whalen Turner - $1.99*

Nothing is overdone and not a word is out of place in this auspicious debut," wrote Kirkus in a starred review of Instead of Three Wishes, the first book by Megan Whalen Turner. Her second book more than fulfills that promise.

The king's scholar, the magus, believes he knows the site of an ancient treasure. To attain it for his king, he needs a skillful thief, and he selects Gen from the king's prison. The magus is interested only in the theif's abilities. What Gen is interested in is anyone's guess. Their journey toward the treasure is both dangerous and difficult, lightened only imperceptibly by the tales they tell of the old gods and goddesses.

Megan Whalen Turner weaves Gen's stories and Gen's story together with style and verve in a novel that is filled with intrigue, adventure, and surprise.

236 pages. 4.4 stars after 253 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Night Rainbow by *Claire King - $1.99*

It is summer in the south of France, and Pea and her little sister Margot spend their days running free, inventing games in the meadow behind their house. But Pea has worries beyond her five and a half years. Her father has died in an accident, and her mother has just lost a baby. Maman is English, already isolated in this small, foreign village, and in her compounded grief, she has retreated even further. Pea and Margot stay out of her way and try to make things better, but they can't make Maman happy again. When Pea befriends Claude, a man who seems to love the meadow as she does, she wonders if he could be a new papa. But why do the other villagers view Claude with suspicion, and what secrets does his large empty house hold'Beautifully written, haunting, and full of surprises, The Night Rainbow is a novel about innocence and experience, grief and compassion, and the blessings and perils of imagination.

273 pages. 4.5 stars after 14 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Perfect Game: A Novel (The Game Series, Book One) by *J. Sterling - $1.99*

He's a game she never intended to play. And she's the game changer he never knew he needed. The Perfect Game tells the story of college juniors, Cassie Andrews and Jack Carter. When Cassie meets rising baseball hopeful Jack, she is determined to steer clear of him and his typical cocky attitude. But Jack has other things on his mind...like getting Cassie to give him the time of day. They are damaged, filled with mistrust and guarded before they find one another (and themselves) in this emotional journey about love and forgiveness. Strap yourselves for a ride that will not only break your heart, but put it back together. Sometimes life gets ugly before it gets beautiful...

OTHER BOOKS IN THIS SERIES
The Perfect Game: Book One The Game Changer: Book Two The Sweetest Game: Book Three (coming Christmas Day, 2013)

OTHER BOOKS BY J. STERLING Chance Encounters In Dreams

379 pages. 4.4 stars after 1353 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Heat: Adventures in the World's Fiery Places by *Bill Streever - $2.99*

An adventurous ride through the most blisteringly hot regions of science, history, and culture.

Melting glaciers, warming oceans, droughts-it's clear that today's world is getting hotter. But while we know the agony of a sunburn or the comfort of our winter heaters, do we really understand heat? A bestselling scientist and nature writer who goes to any extreme to uncover the answers, Bill Streever sets off to find out what heat really means. Let him be your guide and you'll firewalk across hot coals and sweat it out in Death Valley, experience intense fever and fire, learn about the invention of matches and the chemistry of cooking, drink crude oil, and explore thermonuclear weapons and the hottest moment of all time-the big bang. Written in Streever's signature spare and refreshing prose, HEAT is an adventurous personal narrative that leaves readers with a new vision of an everyday experience-how heat works, its history, and its relationship to daily life.

368 pages. 4.7 stars after 10 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Oz Reimagined: New Tales from the Emerald City and Beyond by * - $1.99*

FOREWORD BY GREGORY MAGUIRE, NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF WICKED. When L. Frank Baum introduced Dorothy and friends to the American public in 1900, The Wonderful Wizard of Oz became an instant, bestselling hit. Today the whimsical tale remains a cultural phenomenon that continues to spawn wildly popular books, movies, and musicals. Now, editors John Joseph Adams and Douglas Cohen have brought together leading fantasy writers such as Orson Scott Card and Seanan McGuire to create the ultimate anthology for Oz fans - and, really, any reader with an appetite for richly imagined worlds.

Though many of the stories contained in this anthology are also suitable for the aforementioned children of all ages, Oz Reimagined is intended for ages 13 and up, and as such, some of the stories deal with mature themes, so parental guidance is suggested.

365 pages. 3.7 stars after 54 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Such a Pretty Girl by *Laura Wiess - $1.99*

They promised Meredith nine years of safety, but only gave her three.

Her father was supposed to be locked up until Meredith turned eighteen. She thought she had time to grow up, get out, and start a new life. But Meredith is only fifteen, and today her father is coming home from prison.

Today her time has run out.

212 pages. 4.3 stars after 95 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* We Live in Water: Stories by *Jess Walter - $1.99*

The first collection of short fiction from Jess Walter, New York Times bestselling author of Beautiful Ruins, We Live in Water is a diverse suite of stories marked by the wry wit and generosity of spirit that has made him one of America's most talked-about writers. Stories in We Live in Water range from comic tales of love to social satire and suspenseful crime fiction. Traveling from hip Portland to once-hip Seattle to never-hip Spokane, to a condemned casino in Las Vegas and a bottomless lake in the dark woods of Idaho, this is a world of lost fathers and redemptive con men, of personal struggles and diminished dreams. In title story "We Live in Water", a lawyer returns to his corrupt hometown to find his father, who disappeared 30 years earlier. In "Thief," a blue-collar worker turns unlikely detective to find out which of his kids is stealing from the family fund. "Anything Helps" sees a homeless man try to raise money to buy his son the new Harry Potter book; and in "Virgo," a newspaper editor attempts to get back at his superstitious ex-girlfriend by screwing with her horoscope. Also included are "Don't Eat Cat" and "Statistical Abstract of My Hometown, Spokane, Washington," both of which achieved cult status after their first publication online.

195 pages. 4.1 stars after 101 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Too Hot to Handle by *Victoria Dahl - $1.99*

This good girl's going bad&#8230;.

Merry Kade has always been the good girl. The best friend. The one who patiently waits for the guy to notice her. Well, no more. Merry has just scored her dream job, and it's time for her life to change. As the new curator of a museum in Wyoming, she'll supervise a lot of restoration work. Luckily she's found the perfect contractor for the job. Shane Harcourt can't believe that someone wants to turn a beat-up ghost town into a museum attraction. After all, the last thing he needs is the site of his dream ranch turning into a tourist trap. He'll work on the project, if only to hasten its failure&#8230;until the beautiful, quirky woman in charge starts to change his mind. For the first time ever, Merry has a gorgeous stud hot on her heels. But can she trust this strong, silent man, even if he is a force of nature in bed' When Shane's ulterior motives come out, he'll need to prove to Merry that a love like theirs may be too hot to handle, but it's impossible to resist.

315 pages. 4.1 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Hell Hawks!: The Untold Story of the American Fliers Who Savaged Hitler's Wehrmacht by *Robert F. Dorr - $1.99*

Hell Hawks sets a new standard for histories of the tactical anti-war in Europe. Veteran authors Bob Dorr and Tom Jones combine masterfully crafted veteran interviews with the broader picture of the air war fought by the Thunderbolt men. You gain a new appreciation of just how tough their deadly task was, and the courage needed to fly close air support against the Nazi fighters and flak. This outstanding book raises the bar on aviation history as it brings alive the true story of an aerial band of brothers." - Colonel Walter J. Boyne, National Aviation Hall of Famer, former director of the National Air & Space Museum, and best-selling author

Hell Hawks! is the story of the band of young American fighter pilots, and their gritty, close-quarters fight against Hitlers vaunted military. The "Hell Hawks" were the men and machines of the 365th Fighter Group. Beginning just prior to D-Day, June 6, 1944, the groups young pilots (most were barely twenty years old and fresh from flight training in the United States) flew in close support of Eisenhowers ground forces as they advanced across France and into Germany. They flew the rugged, heavily armed P-47 Thunderbolt, aka the Jug. Living in tents amid the cold mud of their front-line airfields, the 365ths daily routine had much in common with that of the G.I.s they supported.

Their war only stopped with the Nazi surrender on May 8, 1945. During their year in combat, the Hell Hawks paid a heavy price to win the victory. Sixty-nine pilots and airmen died in the fight across the continent. The Groups 1,241 combat missions -- the daily confrontation of sudden, violent death -- forged bonds between these men that remain strong sixty years later. This book will tell their story, the story of the Hell Hawks.

336 pages. 4.6 stars after 43 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Equations of Life (Samuil Petrovitch) by *Simon Morden - $1.99*

Winner of the 2012 Philip K. Dick Award

Samuil Petrovitch is a survivor. He survived the nuclear fallout in St. Petersburg and hid in the London Metrozone - the last city in England. He's lived this long because he's a man of rules and logic. For example, getting involved = a bad idea. But when he stumbles into a kidnapping in progress, he acts without even thinking. Before he can stop himself, he's saved the daughter of the most dangerous man in London. And clearly saving the girl = getting involved. Now, the equation of Petrovitch's life is looking increasingly complex. Russian mobsters + Yakuza + something called the New Machine Jihad = one dead Petrovitch. But Petrovitch has a plan - he always has a plan - he's just not sure it's a good one.

390 pages. 3.6 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Not Norman by *Kelly Bennett - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom Norman the goldfish isn't what this little boy had in mind. He wanted a different kind of pet - one that could run and catch, or chase string and climb trees, a soft furry pet to sleep on his bed at night. Definitely not Norman. But when he tries to trade Norman for a "good pet," things don't go as he planned. Could it be that Norman is a better pet than he thought? With wry humor and lighthearted affection, author Kelly Bennett and illustrator Noah Z. Jones tell an unexpected - and positively fishy - tale about finding the good in something you didn't knowyou wanted.

32 pages. 4.6 stars after 30 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are a ton of books on sale today! Check them out below.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Daddy's Home by *A. K. Alexander - $1.99*

They call him "the Family Man," the cunning killer who preys upon single mothers and their innocent children, hunting for a family to call his own. But when they fail to meet his unyielding demands for perfection-and they always do-he kills. Holly Jennings is the San Diego PD's top crime scene investigator. She's also a single mother struggling to raise her daughter alone and to dealing with her feelings for another man in the wake of her husband's death. The Family Man case hits her hard-but even harder when her friend becomes his latest victim. Determined to stop this psychopath once and for all, Holly delves deep into the investigation, combing through evidence for clues to his identity. But the closer she gets to the truth, the further she must venture down a dark path that could cost her everything: her family, her newfound love-even her life. A Wall Street Journal bestseller, this edgy page-turner is guaranteed to keep readers riveted into the wee hours of the morning.

296 pages. 4.2 stars after 387 reviews

A whole bunch of books are on sale today--by Michael Prescott, Carolyn Brown, Max Allan Collins and others. Find the whole list here.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Mighty Storm (The Storm Series) by *Samantha Towle - $0.99*

Revised edition!

This edition of The Mighty Storm has been revised to include corrected grammar, spelling, and punctuation. A rock-and-roll love triangle&#8230;a music journalist's story of a lifetime&#8230;the bad boy front man who broke her heart. Tru Bennett was just fourteen years old when her best friend and first love, Jake Wethers, moved from England to America and left her brokenhearted. Now twelve years later, Jake is the world's biggest rock star, lead singer of The Mighty Storm and every woman's bad-boy fantasy. Every woman, that is, except Tru. A successful music journalist, Tru knows better than to mix business with pleasure. But then she receives the assignment of a lifetime: interview Jake before his band launches its highly anticipated world tour. Tru vows to keep the meeting strictly professional-but nothing can prepare her for the sparks that fly the moment their eyes meet again. Now Jake wants Tru to join the band on tour, offering her a behind-the-scenes exclusive that any journalist would kill for. There's just one problem: Tru's boyfriend, Will. Can their relationship withstand Tru hitting the road with rock and roll's most notorious womanizer' Or will she risk it all for a second chance with the one who got away'

529 pages. 4.4 stars after 927 reviews

The second book in the series is also for sale for $0.99

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Escape from North Korea: The Untold Story of Asia's Underground Railroad by *Melanie Kirkpatrick - $2.99*

From the world's most repressive state comes rare good news: the escape to freedom of a small number of its people. It is a crime to leave North Korea. Yet increasing numbers of North Koreans dare to flee. They go first to neighboring China, which rejects them as criminals, then on to Southeast Asia or Mongolia, and finally to South Korea, the United States, and other free countries. They travel along a secret route known as the new underground railroad.

With a journalist's grasp of events and a novelist's ear for narrative, Melanie Kirkpatrick tells the story of the North Koreans' quest for liberty. Travelers on the new underground railroad include women bound to Chinese men who purchased them as brides, defectors carrying state secrets, and POWs from the Korean War held captive in the North for more than half a century. Their conductors are brokers who are in it for the money as well as Christians who are in it to serve God. The Christians see their mission as the liberation of North Korea one person at a time.

Just as escaped slaves from the American South educated Americans about the evils of slavery, the North Korean fugitives are informing the world about the secretive country they fled. Escape from North Korea describes how they also are sowing the seeds for change within North Korea itself. Once they reach sanctuary, the escapees channel news back to those they left behind. In doing so, they are helping to open their information-starved homeland, exposing their countrymen to liberal ideas, and laying the intellectual groundwork for the transformation of the totalitarian regime that keeps their fellow citizens in chains.

373 pages. 4.5 stars after 58 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Kushiel's Mercy (Kushiel's Legacy) by *Jacqueline Carey - $1.99*

From Jacqueline Carey, New York Times bestselling author of Scion and Kushiel's Justice, comes the final adventure in the Imriel Trilogy.

Having paid dearly for ignoring Elua's edict to love as thou wilt, Imriel and Sidonie have finally come forward to publicly confess their love for each other---only to watch the news ignite turmoil throughout the land. Those who are old enough cannot forget the misdeeds of Imriel's mother, Melisande, whose self-serving lies plunged their country into war.

In order to quell the uprising, Queen Ysandre hands down a decree: she will not divide the lovers, but neither will she acknowledge them. And if they decide to marry, Sidonie will be disinherited.

That is, unless Imriel can find his mother and bring her back to Terre D'Ange to be executed for treason....

684 pages. 4.6 stars after 74 reviews

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Falling Kingdoms by *Morgan Rhodes - $2.99*

The gripping New York Times bestseller that is Game of Thrones for teens

In a land where magic has been forgotten but peace has reigned for centuries, a deadly unrest is simmering. Three kingdoms grapple for power-brutally transforming their subjects' lives in the process. Amidst betrayals, bargains, and battles, four young people find their fates forever intertwined:

Cleo: A princess raised in luxury must embark on a rough and treacherous journey into enemy territory in search of a magic long thought extinct.

Jonas: Enraged at injustice, a rebel lashes out against the forces of oppression that have kept his country impoverished-and finds himself the leader of a people's revolution centuries in the making.

Lucia: A girl adopted at birth into a royal family discovers the truth about her past-and the supernatural legacy she is destined to wield.

Magnus: Bred for aggression and trained to conquer, a firstborn son begins to realize that the heart can be more lethal than the sword. . . .

The only outcome that's certain is that kingdoms will fall. Who will emerge triumphant when all they know has collapsed?

423 pages. 3.9 stars after 106 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Goldfinch by *Donna Tartt - $2.99*

"The Goldfinch is a rarity that comes along perhaps half a dozen times per decade, a smartly written literary novel that connects with the heart as well as the mind....Donna Tartt has delivered an extraordinary work of fiction."--Stephen King, The New York Times Book Review

Composed with the skills of a master, The Goldfinch is a haunted odyssey through present day America and a drama of enthralling force and acuity. It begins with a boy. Theo Decker, a thirteen-year-old New Yorker, miraculously survives an accident that kills his mother. Abandoned by his father, Theo is taken in by the family of a wealthy friend. Bewildered by his strange new home on Park Avenue, disturbed by schoolmates who don't know how to talk to him, and tormented above all by his unbearable longing for his mother, he clings to one thing that reminds him of her: a small, mysteriously captivating painting that ultimately draws Theo into the underworld of art. As an adult, Theo moves silkily between the drawing rooms of the rich and the dusty labyrinth of an antiques store where he works. He is alienated and in love-and at the center of a narrowing, ever more dangerous circle. The Goldfinch is a novel of shocking narrative energy and power. It combines unforgettably vivid characters, mesmerizing language, and breathtaking suspense, while plumbing with a philosopher's calm the deepest mysteries of love, identity, and art. It is a beautiful, stay-up-all-night and tell-all-your-friends triumph, an old-fashioned story of loss and obsession, survival and self-invention, and the ruthless machinations of fate.

An Amazon Best Book of the Month, October 2013: It's hard to articulate just how much--and why--The Goldfinch held such power for me as a reader. Always a sucker for a good boy-and-his-mom story, I probably was taken in at first by the cruelly beautiful passages in which 13-year-old Theo Decker tells of the accident that killed his beloved mother and set his fate. But even when the scene shifts--first Theo goes to live with his schoolmate's picture-perfect (except it isn't) family on Park Avenue, then to Las Vegas with his father and his trashy wife, then back to a New York antiques shop--I remained mesmerized. Along with Boris, Theo's Ukrainian high school sidekick, and Hobie, one of the most wonderfully eccentric characters in modern literature, Theo--strange, grieving, effete, alcoholic and often not close to honorable Theo--had taken root in my heart. Still, The Goldfinch is more than a 700-plus page turner about a tragic loss: it's also a globe-spanning mystery about a painting that has gone missing, an examination of friendship, and a rumination on the nature of art and appearances. Most of all, it is a sometimes operatic, often unnerving and always moving chronicle of a certain kind of life. "Things would have turned out better if she had lived," Theo said of his mother, fourteen years after she died. An understatement if ever there was one, but one that makes the selfish reader cry out: Oh, but then we wouldn't have had this brilliant book!--Sara Nelson

755 pages. 4.1 stars after 513 reviews

Three of Amazon's Best of 2013 are $2.99 today! Here are the other two.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Into the Whirlwind by *Elizabeth Camden - $2.99*

As owner of the 57th Illinois Watch Company, Mollie Knox's future looks bright until the night the legendary Great Chicago Fire destroys her beloved city. With her world crumbling around her, Mollie will do whatever it takes to rebuild in the aftermath of the devastating fire.

Zack Kazmarek, an influential attorney for one of Chicago's finest department stores, is a force to be reckoned with among the city's most powerful citizens. Bold and shrewd, he's accustomed to getting exactly what he wants--until he meets Mollie Knox, the beguiling businesswoman just beyond his reach.

In the tumult as the people of Chicago race to rebuild a bigger and better city, Mollie comes face-to-face with the full force of Zack's character and influence. Zack believes this may finally be his chance to win her, but can Mollie ever accept this man and his whirlwind effect on her life, especially with her treasured company on the line?" A sweet, emotion-filled romance to warm the heart and touch the soul... The cast of characters is varied and lovingly detailed, colorful and bursting with life." --Publishers Weekly

"Into the Whirlwind is a delight. Elizabeth Camden shows remarkable ability to breathe life into nineteenth-century Chicago and its people. If you are a fan of historical romantic suspense, I cannot recommend this book or this author too highly."-Davis Bunn, bestselling author of Rare Earth

"Camden takes readers on a breathless ride with smart, serious Mollie in the midst of tragedy and rui" -- RT Book Reviews

384 pages. 4.4 stars after 148 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal*  My Mother Was Nuts by *Penny Marshall - $1.99*

Most people know Penny Marshall as the director of Big and A League of Their Own. What they don't know is her trailblazing career was a happy accident. In this funny and intimate memoir, Penny takes us from the stage of The Jackie Gleason Show in 1955 to Hollywood's star-studded sets, offering up some hilarious detours along the way. My Mother Was Nuts is an intimate backstage pass to Penny's personal life, her breakout role on The Odd Couple, her exploits with Cindy Williams and John Belushi, and her travels across Europe with Art Garfunkel on the back of a motorcycle. We see Penny get married. And divorced. And married again (the second time to Rob Reiner). We meet a young Carrie Fisher, whose close friendship with Penny has spanned decades. And we see Penny at work with Tom Hanks, Mark Wahlberg, Whoopi Goldberg, Robert De Niro, and Whitney Houston. Throughout it all, from her childhood spent tap dancing in the Bronx, to her rise as the star of Laverne & Shirley, Penny lived by simple rules: "try hard, help your friends, don't get too crazy, and have fun." With humor and heart, My Mother Was Nuts reveals there's no one else quite like Penny Marshall.

Art Garfunkel on a motorcycle trip through France and Italy with Penny.[/CENTER]Penny with her daughter, Tracy; Tracy's husband, Matt; and their children Spencer, Bella, and Viva in 2011.

349 pages. 4.0 stars after 1435 reviews​
​
​


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Wasteland Saga: Three Novels: Old Man and the Wasteland, The Savage Boy, The Road is a River by *Nick Cole - $1.99*

Nick Cole sends us on a suspenseful odyssey into the dark heart of post-apocalyptic America in this three-part adventure Forty years after a devastating thermonuclear Armageddon, mankind has been reduced to sal-vaging the ruins of a broken world. In a style that's part Hemingway and part Cormac McCarthy's The Road, The Wasteland Saga chronicles the struggle of the Old Man, his granddaughter, and a mysterious boy as they try to survive the savage lands of this new American Dark Age. With the words of the Old Man's most prized possession-a copy of Hemingway's classic The Old Man and the Sea-echoing across the wasteland, they journey into the unknown through three incredible tales of endurance and adventure in a land ravaged by destruction. Compiled for the first time in print, The Wasteland Saga comprises Nick Cole's novels The Old Man and the Wasteland, The Savage Boy, and The Road is a River.

672 pages. 4.9 stars after 21 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* In The Band (Luminescent Juliet, Book One) by *Jean Haus - $1.99*

Eighteen-year-old Riley Middleton should be far away from home, about to start her freshman year of college on a full-ride scholarship she earned with her unmatched skills on the drums. But instead of marching-band practice and dorm life, Riley is stuck at home-her family needs her. In an effort to help her regain her rhythm, Riley's best friends encourage her to try out as the drummer for the hot college rock band Luminescent Juliet. But when Riley shows up for the audition, the three band members aren't what she expected: all of them have more ego than Riley wants to deal with, and they all are drop-dead gorgeous. Sparks immediately fly with Romeo, the band's dark-haired and sexy lead guitar player, who doesn't want Riley in his band and relentlessly pushes her to quit. But drumming is all that's keeping Riley's spirit alive-she has to make this work, and if that means ignoring both Romeo's taunts and his dangerously smoldering looks, she'll find a way to stay in the band. As Luminescent Juliet's fame increases, Riley finds herself caught among the egos and magnetism of her bandmates. If she wants to play the drums, she must find a way to ignore the sparks that threaten to ignite the tensions simmering onstage, ready to explode into a raging fire of passion at any moment. This book is intended for mature teen audiences due to strong language and some sexual content.

308 pages. 4.5 stars after 414 reviews

The second book in the series is also on sale.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another great collection


*Kindle Daily Deal* In the Heat of the Night (RosettaBooks into Film) by *John Ball - $1.99*

John Ball's 1965 mystery In the Heat of the Night tells the story of a black police officer named Virgil Tibbs who happens to be passing through a southern town at a particularly inauspicious moment. An orchestra conductor has been brutally murdered and the local police, without much in the way of real evidence, arrest Tibbs. On discovering that Tibbs is not the real killer but rather a highly-skilled homicide detective, the local police enlist Tibbs to help solve the case. Several factors made (and make) this novel so very relevant and timely. For one, the hero is a black police officer, which at the time the book was written was not a very common figure in popular culture. More, he eventually teams with a bigoted white southern police officer, Sheriff Gillespie. It is this relationship between the two men and the mutual respect and admiration that develops between them that exposes the bankruptcy of racial prejudice. Tibbs--a rational, gentlemanly, and highly capable detective--forces Gillespie to reconsider his stereotyped notions of black people. In the final account, Gillespie allows Tibbs the kind of respect that the racist sheriff did not offer at the story's opening. But Tibbs has more than the prejudiced Gillespie to deal with. His investigation leads him through the backwater town and exposes him to different forms of prejudice harbored by the townspeople. His urban sophistication and his California background also rankle the townspeople. A major accomplishment with this novel is that author John Ball refuses to discredit one stereotype by merely adopting another. He deftly manages to write a novel about prejudice and stereotype set in a region of the country where ignorance and racism cause terrible suffering, but avoids making the mistake of depicting every Southerner as ignorant or racist. Just as the portrait here of Virgil Tibb's topples some peoples' notions, portraits of some Southerners in this novel do the same. In the Heat of the Night stands as a classic pop culture document. It is also winner of the Edgar Award from the Mystery Writers of America as well as the Crimewriters' Association's Golden Dagger Award, and it was named one of the hundred greatest detective novels of the century by the Independent Mystery Booksellers Association. The book's main character, Virgil Tibbs, also appears in The Cool Cottontail and Johnny Get Your Gun as part of the Virgil Tibbs mystery series.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR John Ball wrote over thirty novels during his career including mysteries, war novels, adventure stories, but his reputation as a novelist is based on his first work--the 1965, In the Heat of the Night. While under considerable pressure from his publisher to make a change, Ball insisted on keeping the leading character in his novel a black man. Ball made the right decision and the book garnered him much praise for progressive thinking and a keen understanding of racial prejudice. Ball wrote other books that featured the hero of In the Heat of the Night, detective Virgil Tibbs, including The Cool Cottontail (1966), and Johnny Get Your Gun (1969). Later in life, Ball worked as a part-time police offer in Los Angeles and also trained in the martial arts. He died in 1988.

ABOUT THE SERIES John Ball broke new ground with his book In The Heat of the Night, his 1965 novel that introduced the determined detective Virgil Tibbs. Ball's novel was controversial for it established a black man as a protagonist and Ball refused to change it, despite pressure from the publishing community. Ball would succeed and his book went on to become a film and television series, winning five Oscars including Best Picture and Best Actor for actor Sidney Poitier. Virgil Tibbs features in other books in the series, using his wits and physical martial arts skills as he successfully fights against crime, racism, and more.

194 pages. 4.4 stars after 23 reviews

8 other books that have been made into movies are also on sale today! For the list, go here.


*Daily Romance Deal* Through the Smoke by *Brenda Novak - $1.99*

A shocking betrayal&#8230; Riches. Power. An ancient heritage of pride. The Earl of Druridge wanted only for an heir. So when he learned that his wife was carrying another man's child, he was filled with a thirst for vengeance. But he wasn't the one who caused Katherine's death. Or was he' To his horror, he remembers nothing of that dreadful night, when their last shocking confrontation ended in scorching flame and cold blood. A forbidden love&#8230; Rachel McTavish, the beautiful daughter of a coal miner, knows something about the fire that took Lady Katherine's life. In secret, the strong-willed girl strikes a bargain with the desperate earl: he must send his physician to help her dying mother or he may go to the scaffold-and the devil. The earl agrees, but Rachel is still unsure that her revelation will be enough to save him when so many wish him dead. Passionately drawn to the nobleman, despite all the doubt and mystery that shrouds him, Rachel wonders if he can really be a murderer. Or if he is the only man who will ever own her heart&#8230;

315 pages. 4.4 stars after 192 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Beautifully Unique Sparkleponies: On Myths, Morons, Free Speech, Football, and Assorted Absurdities by *Chris Kluwe - $2.99*

Hi. In your hands, right now, you hold the culmination of thousands of years of human intelligence, ingenuity, and brilliance. Now put your phone down and pay attention to my book. What is in my book, you ask? (I'm really glad you asked, by the way, because now I get to tell you.) Time travel. Gay marriage. Sportsballing. Futuristic goggles that DO NOTHING. Tiny brags from my publisher, stuff like: "This is an uproarious, uncensored take on empathy, personal responsibility, and what it means to be human." Excessive brags about myself: "An extraordinarily clever, punishingly funny, sharp-tongued blogosphere star, NFL player, husband and father, one-time violin prodigy, voracious lifetime reader, obsessive gamer, and fearless champion of personal freedom." Oh, and also an essay on the Pope's Twitter account. Honestly, if that doesn't draw you in, there's no hope left for humanity. I also give my own funeral eulogy, in case you were hoping I'd go away and die now! So please, join me in the glorious art of windmill tilting by reading this "collection of rousing, uncensored personal essays, letters, and stories" (I have no idea why that's in quotes). Join the herd of Beautifully Unique Sparkleponies. (You know you want to.)

257 pages. 4.5 stars after 167 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Earth to Hell: Journey to Wudang: Book One (Journey to Wudang Trilogy) by *Kylie Chan - $1.99*

Author Kylie Chan has a boldly, brazenly unique take on urban fantasy-she combines it with Kung Fu. In Earth to Hell, Chan launches the characters from her Dark Heavens trilogy (White Tiger, Red Phoenix, Blue Dragon) on a new adventure that will take them from the teeming streets of Hong Kong through the portals of Hell to set free a friend-as demons and devils rise up to challenge them in life-or-death battle, forcing Emma Donahoe Chen, wife of God of the Northern Heavens, to seek the help of a sworn foe, the fearsome Demon King. An irresistible blend of Chinese mythology, martial arts action, and ingenious invention, Earth to Hell is a treat for Kung Fu movie fans; for readers of Lilith Saintcrow, Liz Williams, Karen Chance, Devon Monk, and Ilona Andrews; and for anyone who desires a different kind of fantasy.

624 pages. 4.3 stars after 26 reviews

Five other books by the author are also on sale. To see the complete list, go here.


*Daily Youth Deal* Ralph Tells a Story by *Abby Hanlon - $1.99*

Nothing ever happens to Ralph. So every day when it's time to write stories, Ralph thinks really hard. He stares at his paper. He stares at the ceiling. But he has no stories! With the help of his classmates, Ralph realizes that a great story can be about something very little . . . and that maybe he really does have some stories to tell. Debut author/illustrator Abby Hanlon's endearing text and charming watercolor and colored pencil illustrations prove that writing can be fun! This story works nicely with Lucy Calkins' Writer's Workshop model of teaching. "It's a promising debut by Abby Hanlon, a former first-grade teacher who does delightful childlike drawings."- USA Today

18 pages. 4.7 stars after 67 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Cat's Cradle (Kurt Vonnegut Series) by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Cat's Cradle (1963) is Vonnegut's most ambitious novel, which put into the language terms like "wampeter", "kerass" and "granfalloon" as well as a structured religion, Boskonism and was submitted in partial fulfillment of requirements for a Master's Degree in anthropology, and in its sprawling compass and almost uncontrolled (and uncontrollable) invention, may be Vonnegut's best novel.

Written contemporaneously with the Cuban missile crisis and countenancing a version of a world in the grasp of magnified human stupidity, the novel is centered on Felix Hoenikker, a chemical scientist reminiscent of Robert Oppenheimer&#8230; except that Oppenheimer was destroyed by his conscience and Hoenikker, delighting in the disastrous chemicals he has invented, has no conscience at all. Hoenikker's "Ice 9" has the potential to convert all liquid to inert ice and thus destroy human existence; he is exiled to a remote island where Boskonism has enlisted all of its inhabitants and where religion and technology collaborate, with the help of a large cast of characters, to destroy civilization.

Vonnegut's compassion and despair are expressed here through his grotesque elaboration of character and situation and also through his created religion which like Flannery O'Connor's "Church Without Christ" (in Wise Blood) acts to serve its adherents by removing them from individual responsibility. Vonnegut had always been taken seriously by science fiction readers and critics (a reception which indeed made him uncomfortable) but it was with Cat's Cradle that he began to be found and appreciated by a more general audience. His own ambivalence toward science, science fiction, religion and religious comfort comes through in every scene of this novel.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

Cat's Cradle, one of Vonnegut's most entertaining novels, is filled with scientists and G-men and even ordinary folks caught up in the game. These assorted characters chase each other around in search of the world's most important and dangerous substance, a new form of ice that freezes at room temperature. At one time, this novel could probably be found on the bookshelf of every college kid in America; it's still a fabulous read and a great place to start if you're young enough to have missed the first Vonnegut craze.

306 pages. 4.4 stars after 628 reviews

This is one of eight books Amazon has on sale. "Eight books he'll love!" Find the complete list here:


*Daily Romance Deal* India Fan (Casablanca Classics) by *Victoria Holt - $1.99*

"A mesmerizing story of blackmail, romance, and deception."-Associated Press

With Over 100 Million Books Sold, Victoria Holt is the Queen of Gothic Romance.

Blackmail. Arson. Murder. Obsession.

Beautiful as its peacock feathers may be, the priceless fan hidden deep within the Framling mansion has a legacy of death and destruction. And Drusilla Delany has no idea she's been marked by its curse... But the fan's dark past might prove less of a danger than Fabian Framling himself. Dark, brooding, and dominating, will he be the one to save her from the fan's cruel fate...or cause her demise'

416 pages. 4.6 stars after 26 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Called Again: A Story of Love and Triumph by *Jennifer Pharr Davis - $0.99*

In 2011, Jennifer Pharr Davis became the overall record holder on the Appalachian Trail. By hiking 2,181 miles in 46 days -- an average of 47 miles per day -- she became the first female to ever set that mark. But this is not a book about records or numbers; this is a book about endurance and faith, and most of all love. The most amazing part of this story is not found at the finish, but is discovered through the many challenges, lessons and relationships that present themselves along the trail. This is Jennifer's story, in her own words, about how she started this journey with a love for hiking and more significantly a love for her husband Brew. Together, they were able to overcome rugged mountains and raging rivers, sleet storms and 100 degree heat, shin-splints and illnesses. They made new friends and tested old friendships; they shared together laughter, and tears -- a lot of tears. But, through it all, they fell more in love with one another and with the wilderness. By completing this extraordinary amateur feat, Jennifer rose above the culture of multi-million dollar sports contracts that is marked by shortcuts and steroids. This is the story of a real person doing something remarkable. Jennifer Pharr Davis is a modern role-model for women -- and men. She is an authentic hero.

298 pages. 4.4 stars after 67 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Earth Abides by *George R. Stewart - $0.99*

The cabin had always been a special retreat for Isherwood Williams, a haven from the demands of society. But one day while hiking, Ish was bitten by a rattlesnake, and the solitude he had so desired took on dire new significance. He was sick for days - although, somehow, he never doubted that he'd live through the ordeal. Often delirious, he did awake at one point to find two strangers peering in at him from the cabin door. Yet oddly, instead of offering help, the two ran off as if terrified. Not long after that, the coughing began. Ish suffered chills followed by fever, and a measles-like rash that had nothing to do with snake bite broke out on his skin. He was one of the few people in the world to live through that peculiar malady, but he didn't know it then. Ish headed home when he finally felt himself again-and noticed the strangeness almost immediately. No cars passed him on the road; the gas station not far from his cabin had an air of abandonment; and he was shocked to see the body of a man lying by the roadside near a small town. Without a radio or phone, Ish had no idea of humanity's abrupt demise. He had escaped death, yet could not escape the awesomeness of the catastrophe-and, with an eerie detachment, he found himself curious as to how long it would be before all traces of man's civilization faded from the Earth. At the same time, he couldn't help wondering whether others had survived, and whether even a handful of human beings would

370 pages. 4.1 stars after 520 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Altered by *Jennifer Rush - $0.99*

They were made to forget. But they'll never forgive.

Everything about Anna's life is a secret. Her father works for the Branch, at the helm of its latest project: monitoring and administering treatments to the four genetically altered boys in the lab below their farmhouse. There's Nick, solemn and brooding; Cas, light-hearted and playful; Trev, smart and caring; and Sam . . . who's stolen Anna's heart. When the Branch decides it's time to take the boys, Sam stages an escape. Anna's father pushes her to go with them, making Sam promise to keep her away from the Branch, at all costs.

On the run, with her father's warning in her head, Anna begins to doubt everything she thought she knew about herself. She soon discovers that she and Sam are connected in more ways than either of them expected. And if they're both going to survive, they must piece together the clues of their past before the Branch catches up to them and steals it all away.

343 pages. 4.5 stars after 137 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Daily Youth Deal* Penguins, Penguins, Everywhere! by *Bob Barner - $1.99*

A parade of irresistible penguins-from climates warm and cold-swim, slide, and waddle across the pages of Penguins, Penguins, Everywhere! The enticing combination of bright, playful collage artwork and simple, rhyming text, plus illustrations of all 17 penguin species make this an ideal choice for the youngest readers.

20 pages. 3.9 stars after 8 reviews

There are fourteen books total for kids under age seven, including the one above. Find all of them here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* She Can Run (She Can Series) by *Melinda Leigh - $1.99*

Elizabeth was a young widow with two small children when she met Congressman Richard Baker. Handsome and wealthy, with a sparkling public image, Richard seemed like the perfect man to provide the security that Beth and her kids were craving. But when she uncovers a dangerous secret about her new husband, Beth realizes he will go to any lengths-even murder-to keep it. After barely escaping with her life, she and her children flee. They eventually make their way to a secluded estate in the Pennsylvania countryside, where Beth dares to hope she has found a safe place at last... Forced into retirement by an unexpected injury, Philadelphia homicide detective Jack O'Malley is mourning the loss of his career when his uncle abruptly dies, leaving Jack to dispose of his crumbling country house. Unbeknownst to him, his uncle engaged a caretaker just before his death, a mysterious woman with two children and a beautiful face that haunts his dreams. Determined to know her, Jack begins an investigation into Beth's past. When he uncovers the shocking truth, and a local woman is viciously murdered, Jack puts his own life on the line to keep Beth and her children safe. A 2012 International Thriller Award nominee for Best First Novel, She Can Run is a sexy, satisfying debut from award-winning author Melinda Leigh, packed with enough suspense and romance to get even the tamest heart racing!
"Multiple threats make this novel a thrilling read straight through to the last page. The language is so descriptive it draws you into the novel. Beth's husband hovering in the shadows and a creepy villain in the wings just waiting to strike ramp up the tension." --RT Reviews

327 pages. 4.1 stars after 394 reviews

The first three books in the She Can series are also on sale!

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Stealing the Preacher by *Karen Witemeyer - $2.99*

Inspirational Historical Romance's Rising Star

On his way to interview for a position at a church in the Piney Woods of Texas, Crockett Archer can scarcely believe it when he's forced off the train by a retired outlaw and presented to the man's daughter as the minister she requested for her birthday. Worried this unfortunate detour will ruin his chances of finally serving a congregation of his own, Crockett is determined to escape. But when he finally gets away, he's haunted by the memory of the young woman he left behind--a woman whose dreams now hinge on him.

For months, Joanna Robbins prayed for a preacher. A man to breathe life back into the abandoned church at the heart of her community. A man to assist her in fulfilling a promise to her dying mother. A man to help her discover answers to the questions that have been on her heart for so long. But just when it seems God has answered her prayers, it turns out the parson is there against his will and has dreams of his own calling him elsewhere. Is there any way she can convince Crockett to stay in her little backwoods community? And does the attraction between them have any chance of blossoming when Joanna's outlaw father is dead set against his daughter courting a preacher'

353 pages. 4.7 stars after 241 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Theodore and Woodrow: How Two American Presidents Destroyed Constitutional Freedom by *Andrew P. Napolitano - $1.99*

"Either the Constitution means what it says, or it doesn't." America's founding fathers saw freedom as a part of our nature to be protected-not to be usurped by the federal government-and so enshrined separation of powers and guarantees of freedom in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. But a little over a hundred years after America's founding, those God-given rights were laid siege by two presidents caring more about the advancement of progressive, redistributionist ideology than the principles on which America was founded. Theodore and Woodrow is Judge Andrew P. Napolitano's shocking historical account of how a Republican and a Democratic president oversaw the greatest shift in power in American history, from a land built on the belief that authority should be left to the individuals and the states to a bloated, far-reaching federal bureaucracy, continuing to grow and consume power each day.

With lessons rooted in history, Judge Napolitano shows the intellectually arrogant, anti-personal freedom, even racist progressive philosophy driving these men to poison the American system of government. And Americans still pay for their legacy-in the federal income, in state-prescribed compulsory education, in the Federal Reserve, in perpetual wars, and in the constant encroachment of a government that coddles special interests and discourages true competition in the marketplace. With his attention to detail, deep constitutional knowledge, and unwavering adherence to truth telling, Judge Napolitano moves through the history of these men and their times in office to show how American values and the Constitution were sadly set aside, leaving personal freedom as a shadow of its former self, in the grip of an insidious, Nanny state, progressive ideology.

319 pages. 4.4 stars after 157 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* VALIS by *Philip K. Dick - $1.99*

"Dick is one of the ten best American writers of the twentieth century, which is saying a lot. Dick was a kind of Kafka steeped in LSD and rage."-Roberto Bolaño 
What is VALIS' This question is at the heart of Philip K. Dick's ground-breaking novel, and the first book in his defining trilogy. When a beam of pink light begins giving a schizophrenic man named Horselover Fat (who just might also be known as Philip K. Dick) visions of an alternate Earth where the Roman Empire still reigns, he must decide whether he is crazy, or whether a godlike entity is showing him the true nature of the world. VALIS is essential reading for any true Philip K. Dick fan, a novel that Roberto Bolaño called "more disturbing than any novel by [Carson] McCullers." By the end, like Dick himself, you will be left wondering what is real, what is fiction, and just what the price is for divine inspiration. 
The first of Dick's three final novels (the others are Divine Invasion and The Transmigration of Timothy Archer). Known as science fiction only for lack of a better category, "Valis" takes place in our world and may even be semi-autobiographical. The proponent of the novel, Horselover Fat, is thrust into a theological quest when he receives communion in a burst of pink laser light. From the cancer ward of a bay area hospital to the ranch of a fraudulent charismatic religious figure who turns out to have a direct com link with God, Dick leads us down the twisted paths of Gnostic belief, mixed with his own bizarre and compelling philosophy. Truly an eye opening look at the nature of consciousness and divinity.

244 pages. 4.1 stars after 131 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The One and Only Ivan by *Katherine Applegate - $2.99*

Ivan is an easygoing gorilla. Living at the Exit 8 Big Top Mall and Video Arcade, he has grown accustomed to humans watching him through the glass walls of his domain. He rarely misses his life in the jungle. In fact, he hardly ever thinks about it at all. Instead, Ivan thinks about TV shows he's seen and about his friends Stella, an elderly elephant, and Bob, a stray dog. But mostly Ivan thinks about art and how to capture the taste of a mango or the sound of leaves with color and a well-placed line. Then he meets Ruby, a baby elephant taken from her family, and she makes Ivan see their home-and his own art-through new eyes. When Ruby arrives, change comes with her, and it's up to Ivan to make it a change for the better. Katherine Applegate blends humor and poignancy to create Ivan's unforgettable first-person narration in a story of friendship, art, and hope.

320 pages. 4.7 stars after 743 reviews

Six more books for ages 7-12 are avialable here!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Kings and Queens of Roam: A Novel by *Daniel Wallace - $2.99*

From the celebrated author of Big Fish comes an imaginative, moving novel about two sisters, their dark legacy, and the magical town that entwines them.

Helen and Rachel McCallister, who live in a town called Roam, are as different as sisters can be: Helen, older, bitter, and conniving; Rachel, beautiful, naïve-and blind. When their parents die suddenly, Rachel has to rely on Helen for everything, but Helen embraces her role in all the wrong ways, convincing Rachel that the world is a dark and dangerous place she couldn't possibly survive on her own . . . or so Helen believes, until Rachel makes a surprising choice that turns both their worlds upside down. In this new novel, Southern literary master Daniel Wallace returns to the tradition of tall tales and folklore made memorable in his bestselling novel Big Fish. Wildly inventive and beautifully written, The Kings and Queens of Roam is a big-hearted tale of family and the ties that bind.

288 pages. 4.3 stars after 221 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Married By Christmas by *Scarlett Bailey - $0.99*

Anna Carter is on the brink of her dream Christmas wedding, she's got the dress sorted, the church books, even the reindeer to pull her in a sleigh to the ceremony. But now - only two weeks before her big day - her perfect husband-to-be drops a bombshell...

Only nothing's going to stop Anna's plans - not even the pesky inconvenience of discovering her groom already has a wife!

202 pages. 3.9 stars after 63 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Day of Infamy by *Walter Lord - $1.99*

Lord's classic, bestselling account of the bombing of Pearl Harbor

The Day of Infamy began as a quiet morning on the American naval base at Pearl Harbor. But as Japan's deadly torpedoes suddenly rained down on the Pacific fleet, soldiers, generals, and civilians alike felt shock, then fear, then rage. From the chaos, a thousand personal stories of courage emerged. Drawn from hundreds of interviews, letters, and diaries, Walter Lord recounts the many tales of heroism and tragedy by those who experienced the attack firsthand. From the musicians of the USS Nevada who insisted on finishing "The Star Spangled Banner" before taking cover, to the men trapped in the capsized USS Oklahoma who methodically voted on the best means of escape, each story conveys the terror and confusion of the raid, as well as the fortitude of those who survived.

There may not be a better book on what happened at Pearl Harbor than Day of Infamy--and it's not as if the Pearl Harbor story has lacked chroniclers. Walter Lord is best known for A Night to Remember, his book on the voyage of the Titanic. Day of Infamy deserves to stand beside that classic as a gripping narrative, and the subject matter, of course, is infinitely more important. Lord begins by showing how Japanese admirals, three months before their notorious sneak attack, "tested the idea on the game board at the Naval War College." (It didn't go nearly as well there as it did in real life.) Then he proceeds briskly through the preparations for the assault and delivers a minute-by-minute account about those fateful hours in Oahu. The detail is incredible. The Japanese scan Hawaiian radio stations to see if their moves have been detected; a U.S. naval officer on "his first night on his first patrol on his first command" spots a Japanese submarine just hours before the strike; when the surprise attack finally does arrive, an excited Japanese commander shouts "Tora! Tora! Tora!" ("Victory!") before even the first bombs have fallen. The whole assault lasted about two hours. Thousands of Americans were killed or wounded. The Navy lost the U.S.S. Arizona, which blew up about 15 minutes into the raid, and 17 other ships were either sunk or crippled. Hundreds of planes were destroyed or damaged. The Japanese, by contrast, lost only 29 planes. It must be considered one of the most lopsided battles in all history--and "battle" probably isn't the best word to describe it. Pearl Harbor was closer to a massacre. Whatever the label, Pearl Harbor was a turning-point moment in American history, and it gave rise, the very next day, to some of the most famous words ever spoken by an American president: "Yesterday, December 7, 1941, a date which will live in infamy, the United States was suddenly and deliberately attacked...." If you intend to read only a single book on Pearl Harbor, this is the one for you. --John J. Miller

237 pages. 4.2 stars after 65 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Child Thief by *Brom - $1.99*

The acclaimed artist Brom brilliantly displays his multiple extraordinary talents in The Child Thief-a spellbinding re-imagining of the beloved Peter Pan story that carries readers through the perilous mist separating our world from the realm of Faerie. As Gregory Maguire did with his New York Times bestselling Wicked novels, Brom takes a classic children's tale and turns it inside-out, painting a Neverland that, like Maguire's Oz, is darker, richer, more complex than innocent world J.M. Barrie originally conceived. An ingeniously executed literary feat, illustrated with Brom's sumptuous artwork, The Child Thief is contemporary fantasy at its finest-casting Peter Pan, the Lost Boys, even Captain Hook and his crew in a breathtaking new light.

496 pages. 4.5 stars after 53 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betay


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eleven cookbooks and much more are part of today's Kindle Daily Deals.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Cake Pops Holidays by *Bakerella - $1.99*

Bakerella is the force behind the worldwide sensation that is cake pops and now she's back for the holidays. Here, she celebrates the holiday season with more than twenty winter-themed cake pop creations including adorable Christmas trees, sweet Santas, tiny gingerbread houses, snowflakes and many more. These cute and clever designs include step-by-step instructions and plenty of Bakerella's expert guidance, giving you the skills to make and decorate them like a professional. Follow Bakerella's tips for displaying, gifting, boxing and shipping your precious pops and spread lots of smiles this holiday season.

96 pages. 4.6 stars after 40 reviews

Ten more cookbooks are included in today's Daily Deal, for $2.99 or less. See the complete list here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Scavenger's Daughters (Tales of the Scavenger's Daughters, Book One) by *Kay Bratt - $1.99*

Having survived torture and imprisonment during China's Cultural Revolution, Benfu escaped to find love with his compassionate and beautiful Calla Lily. Together they build a fulfilling life around the most menial of jobs-Benfu's work collecting trash. As he sorts through the discards of others, he regularly discovers abandoned children. With unwavering determination, he and Calli spend decades creating a family of hand-picked daughters that help heal the sorrow and brighten their modest home. But all is not perfect and when crisis threatens to separate their family, Benfu-or possibly his band of headstrong daughters-must find a way to overcome the biggest hardship yet. Inspired by a true story, and set against the backdrop of a country in transition, The Scavenger's Daughters is a sweeping present day saga of triumph in the face of hardship, and the unbreakable bonds of family against all odds.

241 pages. 4.6 stars after 261 reviews

KB's own Kay Bratt is part of the Kindle Daily Deal today!


*Daily Romance Deal* Love at Any Cost (The Heart of San Francisco Book #1): A Novel by *Julie Lessman - $2.99*

Jilted by a fortune hunter, cowgirl Cassidy McClare is a spunky Texas oil heiress without a fortune who would just as soon hogtie a man as look at him. Hoping a summer visit with her wealthy cousins in San Francisco will help her forget her heartache, Cassidy travels west. But no sooner is she settled in beautiful California than Jamie McKenna, a handsome pauper looking to marry well, captures her heart. When Jamie discovers the woman he loves is poorer than he is, Cassidy finds herself bucked by love a second time. Will Jamie discover that money can't buy love after all' And can Cassidy ever learn to fully trust her heart to a man'

With delectable descriptions and a romantic sensibility, bestselling author Julie Lessman brings the Gilded Age to life in this sumptuous new series. Readers will faithfully follow Lessman to the West Coast for more romance, passion, and surprising revelations found in Love at Any Cost.

416 pages. 4.6 stars after 142 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Far Time Incident (The Incident Series, #1) by *Neve Maslakovic - $1.99*

When a professor's time-travel lab is the scene of a deadly accident, the academic world and the future of St. Sunniva University get thrown into upheaval. As assistant to the dean of science, Julia Olsen is assigned to help Campus Security Chief Nate Kirkland examine this rare mishap&#8230;then make it quietly go away! But when the investigation points toward murder, Julia and Chief Kirkland find themselves caught in a deadly cover-up, one that strands them in ancient Pompeii on the eve of the eruption of the world's most infamous volcano. With the help of their companions-a Shakespearean scholar and two grad students-Julia and the chief must outwit history itself and expose the school's saboteur before it's too late. The Far Time Incident is a smart, richly inventive novel that skillfully weaves together mystery, history, and science to create a mesmerizing and addictive read.

342 pages. 3.6 stars after 79 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Not Norman by *Kelly Bennett - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom Norman the goldfish isn't what this little boy had in mind. He wanted a different kind of pet - one that could run and catch, or chase string and climb trees, a soft furry pet to sleep on his bed at night. Definitely not Norman. But when he tries to trade Norman for a "good pet," things don't go as he planned. Could it be that Norman is a better pet than he thought' With wry humor and lighthearted affection, author Kelly Bennett and illustrator Noah Z. Jones tell an unexpected - and positively fishy - tale about finding the good in something you didn't knowyou wanted.

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 34 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, the Kindle Daily Deal has been on extended holiday, but it's back!

Over 500 books on sale as "textbooks" though they include much, much more (Cherry Ames, anyone?)


*Kindle Daily Deal* A People's History of the United States: 1492 to Present by *Howard Zinn - $2.49*

"It's a wonderful, splendid book-a book that should be read by every American, student or otherwise, who wants to understand his country, its true history, and its hope for the future." -Howard Fast, author of Spartacus and The Immigrants "[It] should be required reading." -Eric Foner, New York Times Book Review Library Journal calls Howard Zinn's iconic A People's History of the United States "a brilliant and moving history of the American people from the point of view of those&#8230;whose plight has been largely omitted from most histories." Packed with vivid details and telling quotations, Zinn's award-winning classic continues to revolutionize the way American history is taught and remembered. Frequent appearances in popular media such as The Sopranos, The Simpsons, Good Will Hunting, and the History Channel documentary The People Speak testify to Zinn's ability to bridge the generation gap with enduring insights into the birth, development, and destiny of the nation.

756 pages. 3.9 stars after 318 reviews

Click this link to see all the books being offered.


*Daily Romance Deal* Keowee Valley by *Katherine Scott Crawford - $1.99*

"A glorious debut from a gifted author." - Adriana Trigiani, bestselling author of Big Stone Gap and The Shoemaker's Wife

"Keowee Valley is a terrific first novel by Katherine Scott Crawford-a name that should be remembered. She has a lovely prose style, a great sense of both humor and history, and she tells about a time in South Carolina that I never even imagined." -Pat Conroy, bestselling author of The Prince of Tides and South of Broad.

On the edge of the wilderness, her adventure began. She journeyed into the wilderness to find a kidnapped relative. She stayed to build a new life filled with adventure, danger, and passion. Spring, 1768. The Southern frontier is a treacherous wilderness inhabited by the powerful Cherokee people. In Charlestown, South Carolina, twenty-five-year-old Quincy MacFadden receives news from beyond the grave: her cousin, a man she'd believed long dead, is alive-held captive by the Shawnee Indians. Unmarried, bookish, and plagued by visions of the future, Quinn is a woman out of place . . . and this is the opportunity for which she's been longing. Determined to save two lives, her cousin's and her own, Quinn travels the rugged Cherokee Path into the South Carolina Blue Ridge. But in order to rescue her cousin, Quinn must trust an enigmatic half-Cherokee tracker whose loyalties may lie elsewhere. As translator to the British army, Jack Wolf walks a perilous line between a King he hates and a homeland he loves. When Jack is ordered to negotiate for Indian loyalty in the Revolution to come, the pair must decide: obey the Crown, or commit treason . . . Katherine Scott Crawford was born and raised in the blue hills of the South Carolina Upcountry, the history and setting of which inspired Keowee Valley. Winner of a North Carolina Arts Award, she is a former newspaper reporter and outdoor educator, a college English teacher, and an avid hiker. She lives with her family in the mountains of Western North Carolina, where she tries to resist the siren call of her passport as she works on her next novel. Visit her at: www.katherinescottcrawford.com.

348 pages. 4.5 stars after 34 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Onward: How Starbucks Fought for Its Life without Losing Its Soul by *Howard Schultz - $1.99*

In this #1 New York Times bestseller, the CEO of Starbucks recounts the story and leadership lessons behind the global coffee company's comeback In 2008, Howard Schultz, the president and chairman of Starbucks, made the unprecedented decision to return as the CEO eight years after he stepped down from daily oversight of the company and became chairman. Concerned that Starbucks had lost its way, Schultz was determined to help it return to its core values and restore not only its financial health, but also its soul. In Onward, he shares the remarkable story of his return and the company's ongoing transformation under his leadership, revealing how, during one of the most tumultuous economic times in history, Starbucks again achieved profitability and sustainability without sacrificing humanity. Offering readers a snapshot of a moment in history that left no company unscathed, the book zooms in to show, in riveting detail, how one company struggled and recreated itself in the midst of it all. The fastpaced narrative is driven by day-to-day tension as conflicts arise and lets readers into Schultz's psyche as he comes to terms with his limitations and evolving leadership style. Onward is a compelling, candid narrative documenting the maturing of a brand as well as a businessman. Onward represents Schultz's central leadership philosophy: It's not just about winning, but the right way to win. Ultimately, he gives readers what he strives to deliver every day-a sense of hope that, no matter how tough times get, the future can be just as or more successful than the past, whatever one defines success to be.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, April 2011: Onward is not a puff piece. In just under 400 brisk pages, Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz details the multitude of factors--the recession, new consumer behavior, overexpansion--that led to the company's downturn during 2007-2008. Obviously, Schultz was successful, and his book has plenty of valuable lessons about management and leadership--standard features for most business books. But the most interesting thing about Onward is Schultz's honesty about the whole process, from his determination to make difficult personnel changes to his admission that he considers it a personal failure when he sees someone with a competitor's cup of coffee. Schultz even makes the chapters about his agonies over the company's breakfast sandwiches a fascinating study in the minute decisions that go into running a multibillion-dollar company. Conflicts, raw emotions, high stakes: Onward is a business book that goes beyond feel-good maxims and actually has a story to tell. --Darryl Campbell

392 pages. 3.9 stars after 166 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Bride of the Rat God by *Barbara Hambly - $1.99*

After donning a cursed necklace for the cameras, a silent screen starlet and her entourage are terrorized by an ancient demon.

It is 1923, and silent film reigns in Hollywood. Of all the starlets, none is more beloved than Chrysanda Flamande, a diva as brilliant as she is difficult to manage. Handling her falls to Norah, widow of Chrysanda's dead brother. She has always done her job well, but she was never equipped to deal with murder.

When a violent killing shocks Chrysanda's entourage, and other weird happenings swiftly follow, Norah begins to suspect that some strange power is stalking the star. In Chinatown she receives warning that a curse has been placed on the actress as vengeance for wearing a sacred amulet in one of her films-and this curse could mean death for all who surround her.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Barbara Hambly, including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

352 pages. 4.5 stars after 31 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* A Dog's Life by *Caroline Sherman - $1.99*

From morning till night, a dog's life is very busy. He wakes people up. He welcomes visitors. He washes dishes. He keeps humans warm. Without a dog around, how would a family get through the day? This wonderfully endearing text by debut author Caroline Sherman is matched with adorable digital artwork by Donald Wu.

24 pages. 4.6 stars after 86 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1856605.html#msg1856605

I made these comments on Bride of the Rat God when I read it a year two ago. Overall I wasn't that impressed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1856605.html#msg1856605
> 
> I made these comments on Bride of the Rat God when I read it a year two ago. Overall I wasn't that impressed.


I had it on my wish list and just got a price alert from ereaderIQ. I think I'll skip it . . . . . got hundreds of other things to read anyway.


----------



## geoffthomas

Isn't the Kindle Daily Deal	
A People's History of the United States: 1492 to Present by Howard Zinn - $249

$2.49 not $249?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Isn't the Kindle Daily Deal
> A People's History of the United States: 1492 to Present by Howard Zinn - $249
> 
> $2.49 not $249?


What, you don't think $249 is a deal?


Thanks, Geoff....I'll fix it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Where Are You Now?: A Novel by *Mary Higgins Clark - $1.99*

From America's Queen of Suspense comes a gripping tale of a young woman trying to unravel the mystery of a family tragedy -- a quest with terrifying repercussions.

It has been ten years since twenty-one-year-old Charles MacKenzie Jr. ("Mack") went missing. A Columbia University senior, about to graduate and already accepted at Duke University Law School, he walked out of his apartment on Manhattan's Upper West Side without a word to his college roommates and has never been seen again. However, he does make one ritual phone call to his mother every year: on Mother's Day. Each time, he assures her he is fine, refuses to answer her frantic questions, then hangs up. Even the death of his father, a corporate lawyer, in the tragedy of 9/11 does not bring him home or break the pattern of his calls.

Mack's sister, Carolyn, is now twenty-six, a law school graduate, and has just finished her clerkship for a civil court judge in Manhattan. She has endured two family tragedies, yet she realizes that she will never be able to have closure and get on with her life until she finds her brother. She resolves to discover what happened to Mack and why he has found it necessary to hide from them. So this year when Mack makes his annual Mother's Day call, Carolyn interrupts to announce her intention to track him down, no matter what it takes. The next morning after Mass, her uncle, Monsignor Devon MacKenzie, receives a scrawled message left in the collection basket: "Uncle Devon, tell Carolyn she must not look for me."

Mack's cryptic warning does nothing to deter his sister from taking up the search, despite the angry reaction of her mother, Olivia, and the polite disapproval of Elliott Wallace, Carolyn's honorary uncle, who is clearly in love with Olivia.

Carolyn's pursuit of the truth about Mack's disappearance swiftly plunges her into a world of unexpected danger and unanswered questions. What is the secret that Gus and Lil Kramer, the superintendents of the building in which Mack was living, have to hide? What do Mack's old roommates, the charismatic club owner Nick DeMarco and the cold and wealthy real estate tycoon Bruce Galbraith, know about Mack's disappearance? Is Nick connected to the disappearance of Leesey Andrews, who had last been seen in his trendy club? Can the police possibly believe that Mack is not only alive, but a serial killer, a shadowy predator of young women? Was Mack also guilty of the brutal murder of his drama teacher and the theft of his taped sessions with her?

Carolyn's passionate search for the truth about her brother -- and for her brother himself -- leads her into a deadly confrontation with someone close to her whose secret he cannot allow her to reveal.

308 pages. 4.1 stars after 199 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Love at First Sight: A Cupid, Texas Novel by *Lori Wilde - $1.99*

Welcome to Cupid, Texas, where every wish for love comes true&#8230; In her sexy new series of romance novels, New York Times bestselling romance author Lori Wilde, introduces a town where the residents are more than likely to fall in love at first sight. Passion has been notably lacking in the life of sensible Natalie McCleary. But when ex-Navy SEAL Dade Vega roars into Cupid on his motorcycle, and she stumbles on him stark naked and soaking wet, she suddenly understands what it means to be struck by love. Dade feels it too. Will he stick around and give them both a happy ending or will this footloose loner move on and leave her heartbroken? Love at First Sight, told with the humor and spice fans have come to expect from Lori Wilde's delightful romances, including A Cowboy for Christmas and The Cowboy and the Princess.

389 pages. 4.0 stars after 60 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Secret Piano: From Mao's Labor Camps to Bach's Goldberg Variations by *Zhu Xiao-Mei - $1.99*

Zhu Xiao-Mei was born to middle-class parents in post-war China, and her musical proficiency became clear at an early age. Taught to play the piano by her mother, she developed quickly into a prodigy, immersing herself in the work of classical masters like Bach and Brahms. She was just ten years old when she began a rigorous course of study at the Beijing Conservatory, laying the groundwork for what was sure to be an extraordinary career. But in 1966, when Xiao-Mei was seventeen, the Cultural Revolution began, and life as she knew it changed forever. One by one, her family members were scattered, sentenced to prison or labor camps. By 1969, the art schools had closed, and Xiao-Mei was on her way to a work camp in Mongolia, where she would spend the next five years. Life in the camp was nearly unbearable, thanks to horrific living conditions and intensive brainwashing campaigns. Yet through it all Xiao-Mei clung to her passion for music and her sense of humor. And when the Revolution ended, it was the piano that helped her to heal. Heartbreaking and heartwarming, The Secret Piano is the incredible true story of one woman's survival in the face of unbelievable odds-and in pursuit of a powerful dream.

331 pages. 4.3 stars after 297 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Nameless Dwarf (The Complete Chronicles) by *D.P. Prior - $1.99*

Red to the elbows with the blood of his people, now he's their only hope.

The entire 5-book series in one volume! "Fantasy Adventure Book of the Year for 2012. It is THAT good!" - R. Nicholson (Amazon top 1000 reviewer) The dwarves have gone! Thousands have been slaughtered in the blood-drenched streets of their ravine city by one of their own wielding a demonic axe. The survivors have fled beyond the mountains, heading into a realm haunted by the nightmares of a twisted god. When Nils Fargin, son of an underworld boss, is hired to find them, he travels with his client to seek the advice of a lowlife mage. With what he learns, he should have asked for more money. The trail leads them to the domain of the terrifying Ant-Man, who is rumored to eat the flesh of anyone refusing to pay his toll. And as if that wasn't enough, it turns out Nils's client is none other than the Nameless Dwarf, better known to his kind as the Ravine Butcher. The Nameless Dwarf is an epic tale of remorse and redemption that pits a whiskerless thief, a guilt-driven assassin, a consumptive wizard, and an amnesiac dwarf against the worst imaginings of a craven mind. But the companions bring troubles of their own, not least of which is an ancient grimoire that leads them inexorably towards a forest of tar and an evil that threatens the existence of an entire race. The last hope of the dwarves comes from the unlikeliest of sources: a mythical city beneath the waves, an axe from the age of heroes, and the Nameless Dwarf, in whose veins flows the blood of legends. The Nameless Dwarf: The Complete Chronicles contains all five books of the Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf, fully revised and including all the original covers and a stunning map of Aethir.

502 pages. 4.2 stars after 37 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Maze Runner (Maze Runner Series #1) (The Maze Runner Series) by *James Dashner - $1.99*

Soon to be a major motion picture starring Dylan O'Brien and Kaya Scodelario. The first book in the New York Times bestselling Maze Runner series-The Maze Runner is a modern classic, perfect for fans of The Hunger Games and Divergent. When Thomas wakes up in the lift, the only thing he can remember is his first name. His memory is blank. But he's not alone. When the lift's doors open, Thomas finds himself surrounded by kids who welcome him to the Glade-a large, open expanse surrounded by stone walls. Just like Thomas, the Gladers don't know why or how they got to the Glade. All they know is that every morning the stone doors to the maze that surrounds them have opened. Every night they've closed tight. And every thirty days a new boy has been delivered in the lift. Thomas was expected. But the next day, a girl is sent up-the first girl to ever arrive in the Glade. And more surprising yet is the message she delivers. Thomas might be more important than he could ever guess. If only he could unlock the dark secrets buried within his mind. From the Hardcover edition.

386 pages. 4.3 stars after 1395 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Deal of the Day is 75 different HarperCollins books for $1.99 each. Many are popular major books that I haven't seen discounted before. Worth a look!

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b/ref=xs_gb_l-1_4142_1cbed97d?ie=UTF8&node=7533915011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=left-new-1&pf_rd_r=1RG8KYS12RM2REH7ZT6Q&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1671394142


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reviving this thread (I think), though the format is going to change--too much work! Amazon keeps adding too many daily deals!

Today there are a bunch of first-in-the-series books on sale, including _From Here to Eternity_:



Click here to see the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there are a bunch of westerns on sale today!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today there are a couple of romances by Anne Stuart for $1.99 each. Find them here. There's also a suspense book _Blue Monday_ by Nicci French, a Business & Money Deal--_The Four Pillars of Investing_ by William J. Bernstein, two Sci-Fi/fantasy books in the King Riders series for $0.99 and _Don't be Silly, Mrs. Millie_ by Judy Cox as the Kid's Deal.

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there are 20 Kindle books for $2 each, Kindle Countdown Deals in Mystery, Thriller and Suspense (but maybe that's just me), 80% off on Summer Reading Books for Kids and deals in several categories for $3.99 or less. And some Spanish ebooks for $2.99.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today there are six Leo Waterman mysteries by G.M. Ford for $1.99 each. Here's the first one in the series:


Find them all here.

There's also:

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal _Hellboy: The Midnight Circus_ by Mike Mignola 
Romance Daily Deal: _A Plain Scandal by Amanda Flower_
Biograph & Memoir Deal: _Warrior Pose_ by Bhava Ram 
and Kid's Deal: _The Treasure of Alpheus Winterborn_

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there are 20 Kindle books for $2 each, Kindle Countdown Deals in Mystery, Thriller and Suspense (but maybe that's just me), Kindle History Deals, 80% off on Summer Reading Books for Kids and deals in several categories for $3.99 or less.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deal is The Eighth Day by Thornton Wilder.


Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: _Rimfire Bride_ by Sara Luck

Biograph & Memoir Deal: _Sweet Tooth_ by Tim Anderson

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal _Steampunk II _, an anthology, by Ann and Jeff VanderMeer

and Kid's Deal: _The Obsidian Pebble_ by Rhys A. Jones

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there's a link for 80% off on Summer Reading Books for Kids and deals in several categories for $3.99 or less as well as a link to countdown deals.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's first Daily Deal is the three books in the Jefferson Tayte mystery series by Steve Robinson. The first in the series can be found here:


All three can be found here.

Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: _The Apple Orchard_ by Susan Wiggs

Historic Deal: _Longitude_ by Dava Sobel

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: Five books in the _Chung Kuo _ series by David Wingrove

and Kid's Deal: _River Secrets_ by Shannon Hale

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there's a link for 80% off on Summer Reading Books for Kids and deals in several categories for $3.99 or less as well as a link to countdown deals in Mystery, Thriller and Suspense and, further down, in Literature and Fiction. (I note that the first one I see is _Witch for Hire_ and the next seems to be a historical romance by Suzan Tisdale. And there seems to be a dragon series by Craig Halloran, four or five books. So it's quite an eclectic group.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's first Daily Deal is the three books in the Jefferson Tayte mystery series by Steve Robinson. The first in the series can be found here:
> 
> 
> All three can be found here.


ALERT! These are apparently re-issued editions. I thought I had at least one of them (turns out I have all 3) but they all show, when I click the link above, as _not_ already owned. So, before buying, check your library!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's first Daily Deal is the The Art Forger by B. A. Shapiro, $1.99.



Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: _Dark Moon Crossing_ by Sylvia Nobel

Business & Money Daily Deal: _The Toyota Way_ by Jeffery K. Liker

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: Two fantasy books by Jeff Wheeler, _Fire Blood_ and _Dryad-Born_

and Teen Deal: Two books in _The Pushing_ series by Katie McGarry

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there are 20 Kindle Books for $2 each, Kindle Bioagry & Memoir Deals for $3.99 or less, Kindle Countdown deals for Mystery, Thriller & Suspense, Science Fiction & Fantasy, Literature & Fiction and 80% off on Summer Reading Books for Kids.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal is the Shine Shine Shine by Lydia Netzer, $2.99.



Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: three books in the _Slaughter Creek Series_ by Rita Herron, $1.99 each

Business & Money Daily Deal: _Investing Secrets of the Masters_ by William J. Donovan, $1.99 each

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: a ton of first books in the series at $1.99 each. Go here to see all of the books.

and Kids' Deal: _Storm Song_ by Nancy Viau

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there are 20 Kindle Books for $2 each, a lot of genres at $3.99 or less, and countdown deals for Literature & Fiction
Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal is Siege by Simon Kernick, $1.99.



Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: _An Amish Garden_ by Beth Wiseman et all., $1.99

Biography & Memoir Daily Deal: _Running Away_ by Robert Andrew Powell, $1.99

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _The Fountains of Paradise_ by Arthur C. Clarke, $1.99

and Kids' Daily Deal: _My First Book of Japanese Words_ by Michelle Haney Brown (getting this for the granddaughters whose mother is Japanese-American!)

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--there are 150 Westerns for $1.99 each, Kindle Mystery & Thriller Deals, History Deals, Biography & Memoir Deals and Business & Money Deals for $3.99 or less, as well as Kindle Countdown deals for Mystery, Thrillers & Suspense and Science Fiction & Fantasy.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal are two books in her Elise Sandburg series by bestselling author and KB member Ann Frasier, Play Dead and Stay Dead.

 

Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: a whole bunch of "first-in-the-series" in Romance for $1.99 Find them here.

Sports & Outdoors Daily Deal: _Wilderness Survival Handbook_ by Michael Pewtherer, $1.99

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _Make Room! Make Room!_ by Harry Harrison, $1.99

and Kids' Daily Deal: _I Need My Monster_ by Amanda Noll, $0.99

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--up to 80% off Summer Reading Books for Kids, Kindle Countdown Deals in Science Fiction & Fantasy and Mystery, Thiller & Suspense, Father's Day Deals, $4.99 or less, Kindle Biography & Memoir Deals, $3.99 or less and Kindle Religion & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal is historical fiction:


Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: _Immortals_ by Joy Nash, $0.99

Cookbooks, Food & Wine Daily Deal: _Great Food Jobs 2_ by Irena Chalmers, $0.99

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _The Defiance_ by A.G. Henley, $1.99

and Kids' Daily Deal: _Secrets of the Magic Ring_ by Karen McQuestion, $0.99

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--150 Westerns for $1.99 each, Kindle Literary Fiction Deals, $3.99 or less, Kindle Religion & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less, up to 80% Off Summer Reading Books for Kids, Kindle History Deals, $3.99 or less, Father's Day Deals, $4.99 or less and Kindle Countdown Deals in Literature and Fiction.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal is in honor of Father's Day:


Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: two books in the _Prairie Dreams_ series by Susan Page Davis, $1.99 each.

Business & Money Daily Deal: _Emotional Intelligence_ by Travis Bradberry, $1.99

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _The Megalith Union_ by Brad A. LaMar, $1.99

and Kids' Daily Deal: _Unhooking the Moon_ by Gegory Hughes, $1.99

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--20 Kindle Books for $20 Each, Kindle Business & Money Deals, $3.99 or less, Father's Day Deals, $4.99 or less, Kindle Religion & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less, Kindle Countdown Deals: Mystery, Thriller & Suspense and Science Fiction & Fantasy and Deals on Spanish eBooks: Camilla Lackberg titles for $2.99.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deal:


I'm pleased, this book has been on my wish list for awhile.

Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also the:

Romance Daily Deal: _Watch Over Me_, $0.99.

Biography & Memoir Daily Deal: _Poison Candy_ by Mark Ebner, $1.99

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _Off to Be the Wizard_ by Scott Meyer, $1.99

and Kids' Daily Deal: _Embrace_ by Jessica Shirvington, $1.99

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down--20 Kindle Books for $20 Each, Kindle Literary & Fiction Deals, $3.99 or less, Kindle Business & Money Deals, $3.99 or less, Kindle Religion & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less, Kindle Countdown Deals: Mystery, Thriller & Suspense, Kindle Biography & Memoir Deals, $3.99 or less and Kindle Mystery & Thriller Deals, $3.99 or less.

Betsy
[/quote]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's primary Kindle Daily Deal is 20 books, including romance, fantasy and thrillers (including several books by KB member Michael Wallace) at $1.99 each. The first one is by Catherine Ryan Hyde.



See the whole list here.

EDIT: These are also an Amazon Gold Box Deal today, but that listing includes one more book, _Burning Man_. See the Gold Box Deal listing here.

Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also a ton more!:

Romance Daily Deal: Five romance books in the _Daughters of the Promise_, by Beth Wiseman, $1.99 each.

Sports Daily Deal: _When the Game Was Ours_ by Larry Bird and Earvin Magic Johnson, $1.99 <--picked this one up for my brother!

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: Two fantasy books in the _Alpha Girl_ series by Aileen Erin, $0.99 each.

and Kids' Daily Deal: Five books in the _Nerds_ series by Michael Buckley and Ethen Beavers, $1.99 each.

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down:
20 Kindle Books for $20 Each
Kindle Literary & Fiction Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle History Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Countdown Deals: Science Fiction & Fantasy
Kindle Mystery & Thriller Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Religious & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less 
and Father's Day Deals, $4.99 or less.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's primary Kindle Daily Deal is _The Coroner's Lunch_ by Colin Cotterill.



See the whole list here.

Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also:

Romance Daily Deal: _East of Ecstasy_, by Laura Kaye, $0.99 each.

Biography & Memoir Deal: _The Power of Negative Thinking_ by Bobby Knight, $1.99 (another book by a basketball icon, following the one a couple of days ago by Larry Bird and Magic Johnson)

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _A Fall of Moondust_ by Arthur C. Clarke, $1.99.

and Kids' Daily Deal: _The Unseemly Education of Anne Merchant_ by Joanna Wiebe, $1.99 each.

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down:
$1.99 or less Summer Reading Books for Kids
Kindle Business & Money Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Biography & Memoir Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Countdown Deals: Science Fiction & Fantasy and Mystery, Thriller and Suspense
Kindle Mystery & Thriller Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Religious & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I reviewed A Fall of Moondust In the last year's 80 books thread. Not my cleverest or wittiest review ever, but a link is below. I did like the book a lot.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137939.msg2115433.html#msg2115433


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's primary Kindle Daily Deal AND the Romance Daily Deal are the first three books in the _Lady Grey_ series be Deanna Raybourn. Not sure I've seen that happen before. Maybe Amazon is getting tired of essentially coming up with five deals a day. 

Per Goodreads, the order is as shown below.

  

Silent in the Grave (Lady Julia Grey Novel)
Silent in the Sanctuary (Lady Julia Grey Novel
 Silent on the Moor (Lady Julia Grey Novel)

Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also:

Biography & Memoir Deal: _Heart Warriors_ by Amanda Rose Adams, $1.99

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _Demon Lost_ by Connie Suttle, $1.99.

and Kids' Daily Deal: _Big Book of Spy Stuff_ by Bart King, $1.99 each.

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down:
20 Kindle books for $2 each
Kindle Religious & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less 
$1.99 or less Summer Reading Books for Kids
Kindle Business & Money Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Biography & Memoir Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Countdown Deals: Mystery, Thriller and Suspense
Kindle History Deals, $3.99 or less

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's primary Kindle Daily Deal AND the Romance Daily Deal are the first three books in the _Lady Grey_ series be Deanna Raybourn. Not sure I've seen that happen before. Maybe Amazon is getting tired of essentially coming up with five deals a day.
> 
> Per Goodreads, the order is as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> Silent in the Grave (Lady Julia Grey Novel)
> Silent in the Sanctuary (Lady Julia Grey Novel
> Silent on the Moor (Lady Julia Grey Novel)


And three novellas in the series are free as well:

  

FYI, here's how they fit in the series:

Lady Julia Grey Series

1. Silent in the Grave (2006)
2. Silent in the Sanctuary (200
3. Silent on the Moor (2009)
3.5. Midsummer Night (2013)
4. Dark Road to Darjeeling (2010)
5. The Dark Enquiry (2011)
5.5. Silent Night (2012)
5.6. Twelfth Night (2014)
5.7. Bonfire Night (2014)

You can safely enjoy _Silent Night_ and _Twelfth Night_ without having read either _Dark road to Darjeeling_ or _The Dark Enquiry_. Though there are oblique references to both adventures. _Bonfire Night_ is not due until this fall.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's primary Kindle Daily Deal is an "epic historical novel, filled with twists and turns, murder investigations, treachery and brutality." _The Scribe_, by Antonio Garrido



Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also:

Romance Daily Deal: _The Magic Knot_ by Helen Scott Taylor, $0.99 Customer review: "I truly recommend this book to those who love magic and romance."

Science Deal: _Thirteen_ by Henry S. F. Cooper, $1.99 Customer review: "I strongly recommend this book to anyone who is interested in the space program."

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _Speaks the Nightbird_ by Robert R. McCammon, $1.99. Customer review: "An elegantly written, often riveting historical drama that also operates as a clever whodunit."

and Kids' Daily Deal: _The Almost Truth_ by Eileen Cook, $1.99 each. Customer review: "This is an incredibly well-crafted and engrossing book. Highly recommend."

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down:
20 Kindle books for $2 each
$1.99 or less Summer Reading Books for Kids
Kindle Countdown Deals: Science Fiction & Fantasy and Mystery, Thriller and Suspense
Kindle Literary Fiction Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Religious & Spirituality Deals, $3.99 or less 
Kindle Biography & Memoir Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle History Deals, $3.99 or less

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Kindle Daily Deal today is _Three Plays: Our Town, The Matchmaker and the Skin of Our Teeth_ by Thornton Wilder.



Find all of today's Daily Deals here.

There's also:

Romance Daily Deal: _Threads West_ by Reid Lance Rosenthal, $0.99 Customer review: "Rosenthal writes with a poetic ease that will bring the reader back to a time where our country was new."

Business & Money Daily Deal: _The 10 Habits of Highly Successful Women_ by Glynnis MacNicol, $1.99 Customer review: "This book has super smart advice, relatable authors, and a great variety of authors."

Sci Fi & Fantasy Deal: _The Immortal Collection_ by Eva Garcia Saenz, $1.99. Customer review: "A captivating, supernatural story that involves murder, mystery and a museum."

and Kids' Daily Deal: _Perennial_ by Ryan Potter, $1.99 each. Customer review: "An awesome young adult paranormal story that you are definitely going to enjoy."

Click here to see all of the Daily Deals!

Also, on the Daily Deal page, scroll down:
20 Kindle books for $2 each
$1.99 or less Summer Reading Books for Kids
Kindle Countdown Deals: Literature & Fiction and Mystery, Thriller & Suspense
Kindle History Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Biography & Memoir Deals, $3.99 or less
Kindle Mystery & Thriller Deals, $3.99 or less

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, playing with the old format.... 


*Kindle Daily Deal* Salmon Fishing in the Yemen by *Paul Torday - $$1.99*

DEBUT FICTION UK BESTSELLER What does it take to make us believe in the impossible? For Dr. Alfred Jones, life is a quiet mixture of civil service at the National Centre for Fisheries Excellence and marriage to Mary--an ambitious, no-nonsense financier. But a strange turn of fate from an unexpected direction forces Jones to upend his existence and spend all of his time in pursuit of another man's ludicrous dream. Can there be salmon in the Yemen? Science says no. But if resources are limitless and the visionary is inspired, maybe salmon fishing in the Yemen isn't impossible. Then again, maybe nothing is.

353 pages. 4.0 stars after 128 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Every Perfect Gift (A Hickory Ridge Romance) by *Dorothy Love - $1.99*

Ethan and Sophie long to share a future together. But the secrets they're not sharing could tear them apart. Sophie Caldwell has returned to Hickory Ridge, Tennessee, after years away. Despite the heartaches of her childhood, Sophie is determined to make a home, and a name, for herself in the growing town. A gifted writer, she plans to resurrect the local newspaper that so enchanted her as a girl. Ethan Heyward's idyllic childhood was shattered by a tragedy he has spent years trying to forget. An accomplished businessman and architect, he has built a majestic resort in the mountains above Hickory Ridge, drawing wealthy tourists from all over the country. When Sophie interviews Ethan for the paper, he is impressed with her intelligence and astounded by her beauty. She's equally intrigued but fears he will reject her if he learns about her shadowed past. Just as she summons the courage to tell him, Ethan's own past unexpectedly and violently catches up with him, threatening not only his life but their budding romance.

"Pure Southern delight! Dorothy Love weaves a stirring romance . . . that uplifts and inspires the heart." --Tamera Alexander, best-selling author of The Inheritance and A Lasting Impression

312 pages. 4.3 stars after 109 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Financial Crisis and the Free Market Cure: Why Pure Capitalism is the World Economy's Only Hope by *John A. Allison - $1.99*

The #1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller "Required reading. . . . Shows how our economic crisis was a failure, not of the free market, but of government." --Charles Koch, Chairman and CEO, Koch Industries, Inc. Did Wall Street cause the mess we are in? Should Washington place stronger regulations on the entire financial industry? Can we lower unemployment rates by controlling the free market? The answer is NO. Not only is free market capitalism good for the economy, says industry expert John Allison, it is our only hope for recovery.

As the nation's longest-serving CEO of a top-25 financial institution, Allison has had a unique inside view of the events leading up to the financial crisis. He has seen the direct effect of government incentives on the real estate market. He has seen how government regulations only make matters worse. And now, in this controversial wake-up call of a book, he has given us a solution.

289 pages. 4.6 stars after 128 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The End is Nigh (The Apocalypse Triptych Book 1) by *John Joseph Adams - $1.99*

Famine. Death. War. Pestilence. These are the harbingers of the biblical apocalypse, of the End of the World. In science fiction, the end is triggered by less figurative means: nuclear holocaust, biological warfare/pandemic, ecological disaster, or cosmological cataclysm.

But before any catastrophe, there are people who see it coming. During, there are heroes who fight against it. And after, there are the survivors who persevere and try to rebuild. THE APOCALYPSE TRIPTYCH will tell their stories. Edited by acclaimed anthologist John Joseph Adams and bestselling author and KB member Hugh Howey, THE APOCALYPSE TRIPTYCH is a series of three anthologies of apocalyptic fiction. THE END IS NIGH focuses on life before the apocalypse. THE END IS NOW turns its attention to life during the apocalypse. And THE END HAS COME focuses on life after the apocalypse. Volume one of The Apocalypse Triptych, THE END IS NIGH, features all-new, never-before-published works by Hugh Howey, Paolo Bacigalupi, Jamie Ford, Seanan McGuire, Tananarive Due, Jonathan Maberry, Scott Sigler, Robin Wasserman, Nancy Kress, Charlie Jane Anders, Ken Liu, and many others.

350 pages. 4.3 stars after 70 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* 
101 Music Games for Children: Fun and Learning with Rhythm and Song (SmartFun Activity Books) by *Storms & Hurd - $1.99*

This lively and imaginative book is being used in homes and schools in over 13 countries to help children learn about music and sound while they develop the ability to listen, concentrate, be creative, improvise, and trust one another. Using audiocassettes or CDs, of popular songs and simple instruments children and adults get to play listening games, concentration games, musical quizzes, trust games, guessing games, and more. The games are not competitive-- they encourage and reward children for participation, not for winning. The SmartFunActivity series encourage imagination, social interaction, and self-expression in children. To make the books easy to use, games are marked according to appropriate age levels, length of play time, and group size, using helpful icons. Most games are non-competitive and none require special skills or training. The series is widely used in homes, schools, daycare centers, clubs, and summer camps.

160 pages. 3.9 stars after 27 reviews

The deal is actually not one but two SmartFun Activity books for kids for $1.99. One is at left.

See them both at this 
link.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Who I Am by *Pete Townshend - $1.99*

From the voice of a generation:

The most highly anticipated autobiography of the year, and the story of a man who... is a Londoner and a Mod.... wanted The Who to be called The Hair.... loved The Everly Brothers, but not that "drawling dope" Elvis.... wanted to be a sculptor, a journalist, a dancer and a graphic designer.... became a musician, composer, librettist, fiction writer, literary editor, sailor.... smashed his first guitar onstage, in 1964, by accident.... heard the voice of God on a vibrating bed in rural Illinois.... invented the Marshall stack, feedback and the concept album.... once speared Abbie Hoffman in the neck with the head of his guitar.... inspired Jimi Hendrix's pyrotechnical stagecraft.... is partially deaf in his left ear.... stole his windmill guitar playing from Keith Richards.... followed Keith Moon off a hotel balcony into a pool and nearly died.... did too much cocaine and nearly died.... drank too much and nearly died.... detached from his body in an airplane, on LSD, and nearly died.... helped rescue Eric Clapton from heroin.... is banned for life from Holiday Inns.... was embroiled in a tabloid scandal that has dogged him ever since.... has some explaining to do.... is the most literary and literate musician of the last 50 years.... planned to write his memoir when he was 21.... published this book at 67.

565 pages. 4.0 stars after 467 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Open Door Marriage by *Naleighna Kai - $0.99*

Reunited... A chance encounter lands NBA star Dallas Avery back in the arms of the woman of his dreams. A woman he hasn't seen in years. A woman he soon discovers just so happens to be his fiancee's aunt! But Dallas' fiancee, Tori, isn't ready to give up all that she's worked for, so she makes him a shocking offer -- go through with the wedding and she'll still allow him to be with the one woman he now can't seem to do without. Dallas will get a family, something her much older aunt, Alicia can't give him. Tori will get the lifestyle she clamors. And Alicia will get the love she's longed for all her life. Everyone will get a little of what they want. . . and maybe a whole lot of what they don't. Be careful what you ask for... The details of the trio's love life play out in the tabloids and on talk shows, making Dallas the center of an NBA scandal. And eventually, the doors slam shut on this open marriage and Dallas is forced to make a choice to end the chaos. But moving on is easier than it looks and by the time all is said and done, secrets will be revealed, passions will be extinguished, and everyone's lives will be forever changed.

278 pages. 4.5 stars after 107 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Inside the Lion's Den by *Ken Shamrock - $2.99*

Inside the Lion's Den is the remarkable story of Ken Shamrock's ascent to the pinnacle of reality martial combat. An inspiration to thousands, Shamrock picked himself up from a troubled youth growing up in group homes to become the legendary warrior who dominated no-holds-barred martial arts competition in both America and Asia. Whether you know him as "King of Pancrase" or The Ultimate Fighting Championship's "Superfight Champion," step inside the Lion's Den for a new look at "The World's Most Dangerous Man." Here, the secrets of Shamrock's ultra-efficient submissions fighting system and his champion training regimen are revealed. With more than 150 photographs, Inside the Lion's Den will shock and amaze you."

224 pages. 4.3 stars after 84 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Hidden Wings (Hidden Wings Series Book One) by *Cameo Renae - $0.99*

What happens when Darkness and Light collide?

Seventeen is a life changing age for Emma Wise.

As her family's sole survivor in a car crash, she is left with a broken arm, and a few scrapes and bruises. But these are only outward marks; inside, her heart is broken and the pieces scattered.

Whisked away to Alaska, to an aunt she's never met, Emma starts over. Secrets unveil themselves and now...she doesn't even know who or what she is.

A centuries old prophecy places Emma in the heart of danger. Creatures of horrifying and evil proportions are after her, and it will take Emma, her aunt, and six, gorgeously, captivating Guardians to keep her safe. But, if she can survive until her eighteenth birthday... things will change.

Bonus Material: Hidden Wings Inspired Poem by Amber McCallister.

204 pages. 4.4 stars after 323 reviews

The first two books in the Hidden Wings Series are available--the first, above, for $0.99 and the second for $1.99, shown below:




*Daily Youth Deal* Pretties (Uglies) by *Scott Westerfeld - $1.99*

In Tally's world, your 16th birthday brings an operation that turns you from a repellant Ugly into a stunningly attractive Pretty, and catapults you into a high-tech paradise where your only job is having a really good time. Just before her birthday, Tally discovered that turning Pretty comes with a terrible price. She vowed to accept the operation, but with the understanding that her friends on the outside would rescue her, and let her be the guinea pig for the experimental and highly dangerous cure they're developing.

But in the second book of the Uglies series, Tally's Pretty. And everything's changed. The new, Pretty Tally is totally happy right where she is. She doesn't think she needs any kind of cure at all. When someone from her Ugly life shows up with a message, Tally has a hard time listening. Did she really promise to give all this up? Is she bound by a promise she made when she was a different person? If there is anything left of the old Tally, how will she fight her way out to keep her word and help her friends?

388 pages. 4.3 stars after 387 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Tijuana Straits: A Novel by *Kem Nunn - $1.99*

From Kem Nunn, the National Book Award-nominated author of Tapping the Source and The Dogs of Winter, comes an exquisitely written tale of loss and redemption. Nunn renders the dangerous beaches and waters of California's borderland as only the critically acclaimed poet laureate of surf noir can, and Tijuana Straits confirms his reputation as a master of suspense and a novelist of the first rank.

When Fahey, once a great surfer, now a reclusive ex-con, meets Magdalena, she is running from a pack of wild dogs along the ragged wasteland where California and Mexico meet the Pacific Ocean -- a spot once known to the men who rode its giant waves as the Tijuana Straits. Magdalena has barely survived an attack that forced her to flee Tijuana, and Fahey takes her in. That he is willing to do so runs contrary to his every instinct, for Fahey is done with the world, seeking little more than solitude from this all-but-forgotten corner of the Golden State. Nor is Fahey a stranger to the lawless ways of the border. He worries that in sheltering this woman he may not only be inviting further entanglements but may be placing them both at risk. In this, he is not wrong.

An environmental activist, Magdalena has become engaged in the struggle for the health and rights of the thousands of peasants streaming from Mexico's enervated heartland to work in the maquilladoras -- the foreign-owned factories that line her country's border, polluting its air and fouling its rivers. It is a risky contest. Danger can come from many directions, from government officials paid to preserve the status quo to thugs hired to intimidate reformers.

As Magdalena and Fahey become closer, Magdalena tries to discover who is out to get her, attempting to reconstruct the events that delivered her, battered and confused, into Fahey's strange yet oddly seductive world. She examines every lead, never guessing the truth. For into this no-man's-land between two countries comes a trio of killers led by Armando Santoya, a man beset by personal tragedy, an aberration born of the very conditions Magdalena has dedicated her life to fight against, yet who in the throes of his own drug-fueled confusions has marked her for death. And so will Fahey be put to the test, in a final duel on the beaches of his Tijuana Straits.

320 pages. 4.1 stars after 34 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Night Falls Like Silk by *Kathleen Eagle - $1.99*

"Edge-of-the-seat suspense . . . Her scene setting is convincing and her pacing flawless . . . Eagle enriches the romance genre."-Publishers Weekly

His gift is a rare talent; his art celebrates an important American legacy. But it's born from a torment that might make him as dangerous as he is irresistible. Wealthy, beautiful and sophisticated, Cassandra Westbrook collects exquisite art objects with a connoisseur's fine taste and a rich woman's whims. She always dominates an art auction-until a mysterious artist named Thomas Warrior bids against her for a set of Native American ledger drawings. Though he's outbid, Thomas feels a strong connection to the historic artwork that embodies his Native American heritage and symbolizes the survival of its courageous spirit. He's a survivor too, growing up on the mean streets to become more famous than he'd ever imagined possible. So he's not a man to give up easily--neither on the drawings nor on the stunning woman who now possesses them. Thomas and Cassandra are not only destined to cross paths again, but when he agrees to mentor her talented but troubled nephew, fate collides with the fierce attraction they share. Thomas's artistic gift haunts him as his creations seem to take on a life of their own. When Cassandra's nephew and the extraordinary ledger drawings disappear at the same time, not even Thomas is certain who he really is or what dangers threaten those he loves.

NIGHT FALLS LIKE SILK was a USA Today Bestseller.

Bestselling author Kathleen Eagle retired from a seventeen-year teaching career on a North Dakota Indian reservation to become a full-time novelist. The Lakota Sioux heritage of her husband and their three children has inspired many of her stories. Among her honors, she has received a Career Achievement Award from Romantic Times, the Midwest Fiction Writer of the Year Award, and Romance Writers of America's prestigious RITA Award. Kathleen takes great pleasure in reading letters from readers who tell her that her books have tugged at their heartstrings, entertained, inspired, and even enlightened them. Visit her at www.KathleenEagle.com

280 pages. 3.8 stars after 10 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Rise of Superman: Decoding the Science of Ultimate Human Performance by *Steven Kotler - $1.99*

Wall Street Journal Bestseller In this groundbreaking book, New York Times-bestselling author Steven Kotler decodes the mystery of ultimate human performance. Drawing on over a decade of research and first-hand reporting with dozens of top action and adventure sports athletes like big wave legend Laird Hamilton, big mountain snowboarder Jeremy Jones, and skateboarding pioneer Danny Way, Kotler explores the frontier science of "flow," an optimal state of consciousness in which we perform and feel our best. Building a bridge between the extreme and the mainstream, The Rise of Superman explains how these athletes are using flow to do the impossible and how we can use this information to radically accelerate performance in our own lives. At its core, this is a book about profound possibility; about what is actually possible for our species; about where-if anywhere-our limits lie.

255 pages. 4.1 stars after 127 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Shrinking Man (RosettaBooks into Film) by *Richard Matheson - $1.99*

In Matheson's legendary tale, family man Scott Carey finds himself shrinking, slowly, day-by-day, inch-by-inch. While on vacation, he gets exposed to a radioactive cloud, the cause of this bizarre event. Scott once had an everyday existence as a husband and father, but now his shrinking shows no end in sight. He becomes a national spectacle, something worthy of newspaper headlines. As Carey shrinks smaller and smaller, his family become more and more unreachable giants, and the family cat becomes a predatory menace. In this world of disproportion, which grows more and more perilous with each passing day, Scott struggles to survive. He is pushed to the very limits of fear and existence.

As the story continues, Carey meets up with some circus performers and attempts to rebuild some semblance of a life. But since his shrinking never stops, all ideas of normal fade, and the threats never stop growing.

In 1958, The Shrinking Man won the Hugo award for that year's best science fiction or fantasy dramatic presentation. It was also adapted into the film The Incredible Shrinking Man.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Richard Burton Matheson (born February 20th, 1926) is an American author and screenwriter working primarily in the fantasy, horror, and science fiction genres. Between 1950 and 1971, Matheson produced dozens of stories, frequently combining elements from different genres and making important contributions to the further development of modern horror. Matheson wrote fourteen episodes for the American television series The Twilight Zone, including the famous "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet." Notably, Steven Spielberg's first full length film (made for television) was based on the story Duel, for which Matheson also wrote the screenplay.

Matheson's first novel, Someone is Bleeding, was published in 1953. His thirty novels since then include The Shrinking Man (filmed as The Incredible Shrinking Man, again adapted from Matheson's own screenplay), and the novel I Am Legend (made into film as The Last Man on Earth, 1964; The Omega Man, 1971; and I Am Legend, 2007).

A new film based on Matheson's story "Steel," entitled Real Steel, is a major motion picture that was released in October 2011. His most recent novel, Other Kingdoms, appeared in March 2011.

192 pages. 4.3 stars after 81 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Deadly Pink by *Vivian Vande Velde - $1.99*

Grace Pizzelli is the average sister. She's nothing like her brilliant older sister, Emily, who works for Rasmussem, creators of the world's best virtual reality games. They seem so real that you can taste the food and smell the flowers. The games aren't real, though-or at least they weren't. Now that Emily has hidden herself inside one , it's clear that the technology can only keep her safe for so long. Something must have gone terribly wrong for Emily to retreat into the pink and sparkly Land of the Golden Butterflies, but no one seems to know what. Grace may consider herself average, but she's the only one who can save Emily. So Grace enters the game, hoping to find her sister and talk her out of virtual suicide. There isn't much time left before sustained exposure to the technology will have dire results. Unless Grace can find her sister soon, Emily will die-for real.

289 pages. 3.9 stars after 34 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* She Can Run (She Can Series) by *Melinda Leigh - $1.99*

Elizabeth was a young widow with two small children when she met Congressman Richard Baker. Handsome and wealthy, with a sparkling public image, Richard seemed like the perfect man to provide the security that Beth and her kids were craving. But when she uncovers a dangerous secret about her new husband, Beth realizes he will go to any lengths-even murder-to keep it. After barely escaping with her life, she and her children flee. They eventually make their way to a secluded estate in the Pennsylvania countryside, where Beth dares to hope she has found a safe place at last... Forced into retirement by an unexpected injury, Philadelphia homicide detective Jack O'Malley is mourning the loss of his career when his uncle abruptly dies, leaving Jack to dispose of his crumbling country house. Unbeknownst to him, his uncle engaged a caretaker just before his death, a mysterious woman with two children and a beautiful face that haunts his dreams. Determined to know her, Jack begins an investigation into Beth's past. When he uncovers the shocking truth, and a local woman is viciously murdered, Jack puts his own life on the line to keep Beth and her children safe. A 2012 International Thriller Award nominee for Best First Novel, She Can Run is a sexy, satisfying debut from award-winning author Melinda Leigh, packed with enough suspense and romance to get even the tamest heart racing!

327 pages. 4.1 stars after 548 reviews

The author says that the books can all be read as stand alone books, but if you want to read them in order, She Can Run is the first one in the series, and the others are show below in order. They're all $1.99, today only.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* A Suitor for Jenny (A Rocky Creek Romance Book 2) by *Margaret Brownley - $1.99*

Jenny Higgins is certain falling in love and finding a husband are matters of the mind. Her heart has other plans. After their parents died, Jenny felt responsible for seeing that her two younger sisters were well taken-care of. Tipped off by an article naming Rocky Creek the town with the highest number of eligible bachelors, Jenny rolled into this Texas town with a clear objective: find suitable husbands for her two sister and then start fresh somewhere far, far away. Jenny believe that women who fall in love at first sight often wish they'd taken a second look, so she diligently begins to follow all the rules set forth in her handy manual on how to land a husband. But while Jenny is interviewing the less-than-promising candidates, her sisters are falling in love the old-fashioned way--with men of their choosing. And the longer Jenny stays, the more her sense of control slips away. The town isn't living up to her expectations, her sisters are rebelling against her practical choices, and soon her own heart starts to betray her, as US Marshall Rhett Armstrong stirs emotions in her that weren't part of her plan. To relinquish her control to God and calm her restless spirit, she'll need to give her foregone conclusions about marriage, love, and faith.

320 pages. 4.4 stars after 44 reviews

Reviewers say that you don't have to read A Lady Like Sarah first, but it is the first in the Rocky Creek Romance series, currently $4.99:

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Arnie and Jack: Palmer, Nicklaus, and Golf's Greatest Rivalry by *Ian O'Connor - $1.99*

Surprisingly, one of sport's most contentious, complex, and defining clashes played out not in the boxing ring or at the line of scrimmage but on the genteel green fairways of the world's finest golf courses. Arnie and Jack. Palmer and Nicklaus. Their fifty-year duel, in both the clubhouse and the boardroom, propelled each to the status of American icon and pushed modern golf to the heights and popularity it enjoys today.

Arnie was the cowboy, with rugged good looks, Popeye-like forearms, a flailing swing, and charm enough to win fans worldwide. Jack was scientific, precise, conservative, aloof, even fat and awkward. Ultimately, Nicklaus got the better of Palmer on the course, beating him in major victories 18-7. But Palmer bested Nicklaus almost everywhere else, especially in the hearts of the public and in endorsement dollars. By the end of this page-turning narrative, we see that each man wanted what the other had: Arnold wanted the trophies. Jack wanted the love.

In the tradition of John Feinstein and Mark Frost, Ian O'Connor has written a compelling account of one of the greatest rivalries in sports history.

375 pages. 4.3 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Injustice: Gods Among Us, Vol. 1 by *Tom Taylor - $2.99*

From the makers of Mortal Kombat comes the critically acclaimed prequel comic to the smash hit fighting game Injustice: Gods Among Us! Things in the DC Universe have changed after Superman is tricked into destroying the one thing he loves the most. Now unwilling to let crime go unpunished, the heroes of our world must choose if they are with Superman or against him. But not every country will submit to his new world order and neither will Superman's greatest threat-Batman! Collects #1-6 of INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US.

192 pages. 4.7 stars after 63 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Changers Book One: Drew by *T Cooper - $1.99*

Chapter 16/The Knoxville Changers Book One: Drew opens on the eve of Ethan Miller's freshman year of high school in a brand-new town. He's finally sporting a haircut he doesn't hate, has grown two inches since middle school, and can't wait to try out for the soccer team. At last, everything is looking up in life.

Until the next morning. When Ethan awakens as a girl.

Ethan is a Changer, a little-known, ancient race of humans who live out each of their four years of high school as a different person. After graduation, Changers choose which version of themselves they will be forever--and no, they cannot go back to who they were before the changes began.

Ethan must now live as Drew Bohner--a petite blonde with an unfortunate last name--and navigate the treacherous waters of freshman year while also following the rules: Never tell anyone what you are. Never disobey the Changers Council. And never, ever fall in love with another Changer. Oh, and Drew also has to battle a creepy underground syndicate called Abiders" (as well as the sadistic school queen bee, Chloe). And she can't even confide in her best friend Audrey, who can never know the real her, without risking both of their lives.
290 pages. 4.4 stars after 14 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Prince of Tides by *Pat Conroy - $1.99*

The bestselling Pat Conroy novel-now available as an ebook

The stirring saga of a man's journey to free his sister-and himself-from a tragic family history

Tom Wingo has lost his job, and is on the verge of losing his marriage, when he learns that his twin sister, Savannah, has attempted suicide again. At the behest of Savannah's psychiatrist, Tom reluctantly leaves his home in South Carolina to travel to New York City and aid in his sister's therapy. As Tom's relationship with her psychiatrist deepens, he reveals to her the turbulent history of the Wingo family, and exposes the truth behind the fateful day that changed their lives forever.

Drawing richly from Pat Conroy's own troubled upbringing, The Prince of Tides is a sweeping and powerful story of how unlocking the past can be the secret to overcoming the darkest of personal demons.

674 pages. 4.5 stars after 501 reviews

Wow, this is a great deal. I bought this book in 2010 for $7.99. I did pick up the audiobook today for $0.99 since I already had the book!


*Daily Romance Deal* Texas Hold Him by *Lisa Cooke - $0.99*

To save her family from ruin, a Southern belle appeals to a high-stakes gambler to teach her poker, but he's more interested in giving her lessons in love.

305 pages. 4.0 stars after 56 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Charting the Unknown: Family, Fear, and One Long Boat Ride by *Kim Petersen - $1.99*

This is Kim Petersen's memoir recounting how she and her family navigated through death of a child, facing fear of the water, personally building a sixty-five-foot power catamaran and a four thousand mile crossing of the Atlantic Ocean with her husband and two teenaged kids. It's Eat, Pray, Love on the water.

311 pages. 5.0 stars after 11 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Bumble (Legend of the Ir'Indicti Book 1) by *Connie Suttle - $0.99*

"Ashe, no matter how hard he tried, couldn't produce a single scale, feather, talon or patch of fur."

In the paranormal community of Cloud Chief, Oklahoma, Ashe Evans is a failure. Born to a shapeshifting mother and a vampire father, he should be passing his Transformational Arts classes easily. Sadly, Ashe can't seem to become anything other than himself. Principal Billings, a werewolf, is threatening to send Ashe to a human school if he doesn't transform soon. Ashe's troubles are soon forgotten when a seventeen-year-old werewolf is found dead behind his rural home. Someone is killing those with ties to the human world and Ashe finds himself a target. Will he solve the mystery of the murders or will he become the killer's latest victim?

Bumble contains content that may be inappropriate for some young readers. It includes scientific references to reproduction, some violence and mature themes. Recommended for ages 14 and up.

225 pages. 4.7 stars after 32 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Second Verse by *Jennifer Walkup - $0.99*

Luminis Books presents this eerie tale of mystery, suspense, and true love.

Bad things come in threes. In Shady Springs, that includes murder.

Murder Now 
Lange Crawford's move to Shady Springs, Pennsylvania, lands her a group of awesome friends, a major crush on songwriter Vaughn, and life in a haunted, 200-year-old farmhouse. It also brings The Hunt: an infamous murder mystery festival where students solve a fake, gruesome murder scheme during the week of Halloween. Well, supposedly fake.

Murder Then
Weeks before The Hunt, Lange and her friends hold a seance in the farmhouse's eerie barn. When a voice rushes through, whispering haunting words that only she and Vaughn can hear, Lange realizes it's begging for help. The mysterious voice leads Lange and Vaughn to uncover letters and photos left behind by a murdered girl, Ginny, and they become obsessed with her story and the horrifying threats that led to her murder.

Murder Yet to Come
But someone doesn't like their snooping, and Lange and Vaughn begin receiving the same threats that Ginny once did. The mysterious words from the barn become crucial to figuring out Ginny's past and discovering how their own past is connected to hers. They must work fast to uncover the truth or risk finding out if history really does repeat itself.

Second Verse is the winner of a 2013 Moonbeam Children's Book Award. It won the Gold in its category: Young Adult Fiction - Horror/Mystery

271 pages. 4.8 stars after 34 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Retribution (C.J. Townsend Thriller) by *Jilliane Hoffman - $1.99*

C.J. Townsend is a brilliant prosecutor known for keeping her cool even when trying the most horrific cases. The latest: an accused serial killer who savors cruelty and considers murder an art. But this case is different. C.J. recognizes the suspect. She knows what he's capable of. After all these years, she still has the nightmares to prove it. Now she's walking the fine line between justice and revenge. Even C.J. isn't prepared for where it will take her. Book 1 in the C.J. Townsend trilogy.

491 pages. 4.2 stars after 176 reviews

The first three books in the CJ Townsend series Jilliane Hoffman are on sale today. The first book is above, the other two are shown in order below.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Dreadful Debutante (The Royal Ambition Series, Vol. 1) by *M. C. Beaton - $1.99*

Arranging a season for an unruly young lady whose habit was to enter drawing rooms by sliding down banisters presented a challenge at best - especially since the hoydenish Mira had a sister of incomparable grace and beauty.

Mira wasn't daunted at all by the local society and its ridiculous marriage mart. Her heart belonged to Lord Charles, who had been the object of her dreams ever since she was a child. Alas, Charles had eyes only for her ever-perfect sister, Drusilla.

Along the sidelines, the Marquess of Grantley was enjoying Mira's jealous antics - although pushing her sister into the fountains had practically ruined her social cachet. It was up to him to restore her to respectability and make her an eligible bride once again. Yet when he succeeded, the lovelorn Marquess began to wish he had left well enough alone.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Countesses, Marquis's, Lords and Ladies, Viscounts and Princesses all meet in the Royal series where they at once both live and try to avoid lives of scandal and sin, where love we pray trumps all but we find not always and revenge is sometimes the name of the game, especially if inheritance, notoriety and fortune are part of the hand. Here, many threads are skillfully interwoven in a highly entertaining series that never fails to please or fall short of its mark.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

From 1977 to the early 1990's Marion Chesney wrote over one hundred romance novels. Now writing as M. C. Beaton, she is the bestselling award-winning author of two internationally successful mystery series - HAMISH MACBETH and AGATHA RAISIN. She lives in the United Kingdom.

208 pages. 4.1 stars after 19 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Do the Work by *Steven Pressfield - $1.99*

Could you be getting in your way of producing great work? Have you started a project but never finished? Would you like to do work that matters, but don't know where to start? The answer is Do the Work, a manifesto by best-selling author Steven Pressfield, that will show you that it's not about better ideas, it's about actually doing the work. Do the Work is a weapon against Resistance - a tool that will help you take action and successfully ship projects out the door. "There is an enemy. There is an intelligent, active, malign force working against us. Step one is to recognize this. This recognition alone is enormously powerful. It saved my life, and it will save yours." For other titles like Do the Work, visit thedominoproject.com for more information.

pages. 4.3 stars after 433 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Cretaceous Dawn by *Lisa M. Graziano - $1.99*

"&#8230;An adventure-filled journey... In spite of its references to hard academic science, Cretaceous Dawn is a first-class adventure story, an effortless read as engaging as vintage Jules Verne. The descriptive prose is both evocative and illuminating, and the plot has enough twists and cliffhangers to keep readers traveling on to the inevitable conclusion."-Natural History

"The Grazianos, sibling scientists, combine speculation and science in a compulsively page-turning time-travel adventure. A physics experiment gone awry sends four people and a dog 65 million years into the past. Day-to-day survival among creatures like giant croc Deinosuchus and T. rex becomes a priority, even as the group of stranded scientists realizes that getting home involves a 1,000 mile trek across the amazing landscape of Hell Creek. Details about plants, animals and insects in the distant past set the stage for a tight, scientifically plausible plot with a wholly unexpected twist that will keep readers guessing."-Publishers Weekly

A long-extinct beetle appears in a physics lab. Four-and-a-half people and a dog are hurled 65 million years through time, to the Age of the Dinosaurs, and paleontologist Julian Whitney and his companions have only one chance for rescue. Meanwhile in the lab, police chief Sharon Earles must solve the mystery of why half a body remains where five people had just been. Physicists try to determine what went wrong but can they fix the vault in time to retrieve the missing people-and do they want to?

308 pages. 4.2 stars after 51 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Stalked by Death (Touch of Death) by *Kelly Hashway - $1.99*

Jodi knows that any slip-ups made by the Ophi--a special group of necromancers born under the 13th sign of the zodiac--will fall on her shoulders... and that Hades is just waiting for them to screw up so he can wipe out the Ophi line. Unfortunately, Jodi has only convinced one Ophi to join her school: A hot guy named Chase who jeopardizes her relationship with Alex. Jodi loves Alex, but Chase can enhance her powers with just a touch--making her stronger than any Ophi has ever been. Her mixed emotions send her powers surging out of control, and the dead start rising without her conscious summoning--exactly what Hades doesn't want! If she chooses Alex over Chase, she may lose the battle to Hades, leading the Ophi race to extinction. If she chooses Chase, she might be able to stop Hades for good but lose everything else. Jodi needs to figure things out fast--because death is stalking her at every turn.

251 pages. 3.8 stars after 11 reviews

Grades 8 and up, per the product page.

Today's teen deal is actually the second book in the series. The first book in the series, below, is apparently regularly priced at 1.99.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Hey Betsy you find the best deals!  Thanks and looking forward to the reads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, AH!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Sum of Our Days by *Isabel Allende - $1.99*

In this heartfelt memoir, Isabel Allende reconstructs the painful reality of her own life in the wake of tragic loss-the death of her daughter, Paula. Recalling the past thirteen years from the daily letters the author and her mother, who lives in Chile, wrote to each other, Allende bares her soul in a book that is as exuberant and full of life as its creator. She recounts the stories of the wildly eccentric, strong-minded, and eclectic tribe she gathers around her that becomes a new kind of family. Throughout, Allende shares her thoughts on love, marriage, motherhood, spirituality and religion, infidelity, addiction, and memory. Here, too, are the amazing stories behind Allende's books, the superstitions that guide her writing process, and her adventurous travels. Ultimately, _The Sum of Our Days_ offers a unique tour of this gifted writer's inner world and of the relationships that have become essential to her life and her work. Narrated with warmth, humor, exceptional candor, and wisdom, _The Sum of Our Days_ is a portrait of a contemporary family, bound together by the love, fierce loyalty, and stubborn determination of a beloved, indomitable matriarch.

336 pages. 4.0 stars after 39 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Beautifully Damaged (Beautifully Damaged series) by *L.A. Fiore - $1.99*

Revised edition: This edition of Beautifully Damaged includes editorial revisions and new scenes. Ember Walsh is a trusting soul with the quiet beauty of her late mother, who perished in a mysterious car crash when Ember was three. A little tomboyish from being raised by her father, Ember packs a punch when a stranger gets pushy with her in a bar, catching the steely blue eyes of a tall, gorgeous tattooed man-Trace Montgomery. Still damaged from her last disastrous relationship and warned off the bad boy by friends, Ember fights the smoldering heat that Trace sparks in her when he begins shadowing her like a dark angel. Burdened by a lifetime of horror and heartbreak, amateur fighter Trace doesn't want to want Ember. His deep self-loathing keeps him from having any meaningful relationships, but Ember is an itch he can't scratch. The two push and pull, slowly crumbling their walls, seemingly brought together by fate, because the turmoil that haunts their pasts is interlinked in undeniable ways. But can these two fighters finally lay down their arms? In Beautifully Damaged, L.A. Fiore delves into deep scars and lets love and forgiveness uncover redemption.

371 pages. 4.3 stars after 1433 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Real Life Downton Abbey: How Life Was Really Lived in Stately Homes a Century Ago by *Jacky Hyams - $1.99*

Fans of Julian Fellowes' hit show can step back 100 years to the world of the pampered, privileged upper classes and take a look at exactly what goes on behind the magisterial doors of their favorite stately home.

Using the characters and setting of the popular television show as a point of reference for the reader, this is a closer look at the Edwardian period. They were the super rich of their times, pampered beyond belief-the early 20th century Edwardian gentry, who lived like superstars, their every desire or need catered to by an army of butlers, servants, footmen, housekeepers, and grooms. Class, money, inheritance, luxury, and snobbery dominated every aspect of the lives of the upper crust Edwardian family. While below stairs the staff inhabited a completely different world, their very lives dependent on servicing the rich, pandering to their masters' every whim, and rubbing shoulders with wealth and privilege. While privy to the most intimate and darkest secrets of their masters, they faced ruin and shame if they ventured to make the smallest step outside the boundaries of their class-ridden world. From manners and morals to etiquette and style, this book opens the doors to the reality of the era behind TV's favorite stately home.

257 pages. 3.9 stars after 80 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dragon Ball, Vol. 1: The Monkey King by *Akira Toriyama - $1.99*

Dragon Ball introduces a young monkey-tailed boy named Goku (a wry update of the classic Chinese "Monkey King" legend), whose quiet life changes when he meets a girl named Bulma who is on a quest to collect seven "Dragon Balls." If she gathers them all, an incredibly powerful dragon will appear and grant her one wish. But the precious orbs are scattered all over the world, and Bulma could use the help of a certain super-strong boy... (In Japan, Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z were originally a single 42-volume series. VIZ Media's Dragon Ball contains vols. 1-16 of the original Japanese Dragon Ball, from the beginning of the series to the climax of Goku's last fight with Piccolo.)

192 pages. 4.5 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Wizard Who Saved the World by *Jeffrey Bennett - $1.99*

Diego dreams of being a wizard so he can make the world a better place by fighting global warming. When he realizes that he can't really perform magic, Diego thinks of ways he can help save the world by considering many potential careers and what it would take to achieve them. Filled with sidebars called "Big Kid Boxes" that explain the crucial scientific concepts that lie behind the scenes depicted, this inspirational story gives children an opportunity to exercise their own magical dreams.

33 pages. 4.9 stars after 24 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thirty books are part of today's Kindle Daily Deal--works by Jeffery Archer, Neil Gaman, Wally Lamb, BV Larson, Ray Bradbury, Agatha Christie, Jack Higgins, Stephen Ambrose, Georgette Heyer and more....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Hand That First Held Mine by *Maggie O'Farrell - $1.99*

Lexie Sinclair is plotting an extraordinary life for herself. Hedged in by her parents' genteel country life, she plans her escape to London. There, she takes up with Innes Kent, a magazine editor who wears duck-egg blue ties and introduces her to the thrilling, underground world of bohemian, post-war Soho. She learns to be a reporter, to know art and artists, to embrace her life fully and with a deep love at the center of it. She creates many lives--all of them unconventional. And when she finds herself pregnant, she doesn't hesitate to have the baby on her own. Later, in present-day London, a young painter named Elina dizzily navigates the first weeks of motherhood. She doesn't recognize herself: she finds herself walking outside with no shoes; she goes to the restaurant for lunch at nine in the morning; she can't recall the small matter of giving birth. But for her boyfriend, Ted, fatherhood is calling up lost memories, with images he cannot place. As Ted's memories become more disconcerting and more frequent, it seems that something might connect these two stories-- these two women-- something that becomes all the more heartbreaking and beautiful as they all hurtle toward its revelation. Here Maggie O'Farrell brings us a spellbinding novel of two women connected across fifty years by art, love, betrayals, secrets, and motherhood. Like her acclaimed The Vanishing Act of Esme Lennox, it is a "breathtaking, heart-breaking creation."* And it is a gorgeous inquiry into the ways we make and unmake our lives, who we know ourselves to be, and how even our most accidental legacies connect us. *The Washington Post Book World

Amazon Best Books of the Month, April 2010: Maggie O'Farrell has a singular knack for sensing the magnetic fields that push and pull people in love, and in _The Hand That First Held Mine_, she summons those invisible forces to tell two stories. The first is the spirited journey of Lexie Sinclair, a bright, tempestuous woman who finds her way from rural Devon to the center of postwar London's burgeoning art scene. Her force of personality makes her a natural critic (she's a wonderful tour guide to Soho's Bohemian circles), and she soon falls deeply in love. Fast forward fifty years and you'll meet Ted and Elina: a contemporary London couple who've just had their first child, both afflicted with a crisis of memory--Elina can recall only bits and pieces of her life before the baby, while Ted fights off memories he can't even recognize. O'Farrell alternates these plots artfully, always keeping the incorrigible Lexie in forward motion, while letting Ted and Elina wade further back in time. Inevitably, the two stories collide, and the result is a remarkably taut and unsentimental whole that embraces the unpredictable, both in love and in life. --Anne Bartholomew

360 pages.

4.1 stars after 96 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Beyond a Doubt: A Rock Harbor Novel-Repackage (Rock Harbor Series Book 2) by *Colleen Coble - $1.99*

Nothing seems beyond a doubt when Bree opens a cold-case file with clues too close for comfort. Arson. Theft. Murder. When Bree Nicholls discovers a corpse in her own basement, a whirlwind investigation ushers an unbidden danger to all she holds dear. Without safe haven in her lighthouse home--or in the arms of a new love--the young widow struggles to free her family from the tentacles of an age-old crime that strikes at the heart of Rock Harbor. Beyond a Doubt is second in the acclaimed romantic suspense series from best-selling author Colleen Coble. Set in the untamed beauty of Michigan's Upper Peninsula, the Rock Harbor novels deftly draw readers into the life and operation of a canine search-and-rescue team as they help unravel the secrets of an enchanting wilderness.

312 pages. 4.6 stars after 71 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A Return to Love: Reflections on the Principles of A Course in Miracles by *Marianne Williamson - $1.99*

Back by popular demand -- and newly updated by the author -- the mega-bestselling spiritual guide in which Marianne Williamson shares her reflections on _A Course in Miracles_ and her insights on the application of love in the search for inner peace. Williamson reveals how we each can become a miracle worker by accepting God and by the expression of love in our daily lives. Whether psychic pain is in the area of relationships, career, or health, she shows us how love is a potent force, the key to inner peace, and how by practicing love we can make our own lives more fulfilling while creating a more peaceful and loving world for our children.

336 pages. 4.6 stars after 634 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Terms of Enlistment (Frontlines) by *Marko Kloos - $1.99*

The year is 2108, and the North American Commonwealth is bursting at the seams. For welfare rats like Andrew Grayson, there are only two ways out of the crime-ridden and filthy welfare tenements, where you're restricted to two thousand calories of badly flavored soy every day: You can hope to win the lottery and draw a ticket on a colony ship settling off-world, or you can join the service. With the colony lottery a pipe dream, Andrew chooses to enlist in the armed forces for a shot at real food, a retirement bonus, and maybe a ticket off Earth. But as he starts a career of supposed privilege, he soon learns that the good food and decent health care come at a steep price...and that the settled galaxy holds far greater dangers than military bureaucrats or the gangs that rule the slums. The debut novel from Marko Kloos, Terms of Enlistment is a new addition to the great military sci-fi tradition of Robert Heinlein, Joe Haldeman, and John Scalzi.

347 pages. 4.3 stars after 1258 reviews

Two books in the Frontlines series. There is also a short story in the same universe, Lucky Thirteen, for $0.99, and a novella, Measures of Absolution for $1.99

  ​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Memory of After (The Memory Chronicles) by *Lenore Appelhans - $1.99*

In this gripping exploration of a futuristic afterlife, a teen discovers that death is just the beginning.

Since her untimely death the day before her eighteenth birthday, Felicia Ward has been trapped in Level 2, a stark white afterlife located between our world and the next. Along with her fellow drones, Felicia passes the endless hours reliving memories of her time on Earth and mourning what she's lost--family, friends, and Neil, the boy she loved.

Then a girl in a neighboring chamber is found dead, and nobody but Felicia recalls that she existed in the first place. When Julian--a dangerously charming guy Felicia knew in life--comes to offer Felicia a way out, Felicia learns the truth: If she joins the rebellion to overthrow the Morati, the angel guardians of Level 2, she can be with Neil again.

Suspended between Heaven and Earth, Felicia finds herself at the center of an age-old struggle between good and evil. As memories from her life come back to haunt her, and as the Morati hunt her down, Felicia will discover it's not just her own redemption at stake... but the salvation of all mankind.

290 pages. 3.9 stars after 77 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Neverwhere by *Neil Gaiman - $2.99*

Richard Mayhew is a young man with a good heart and an ordinarylife, which is changed forever when he stops to help a girl he finds bleeding on a London sidewalk. His small act of kindness propels him into a world he never dreamed existed. There are people who fall through the cracks, and Richard has become one of them. And he must learn to survive in this city of shadows and darkness, monsters and saints, murderers and angels, if he is ever to return to the London that he knew.

Neverwhere's protagonist, Richard Mayhew, learns the hard way that no good deed goes unpunished. He ceases to exist in the ordinary world of London Above, and joins a quest through the dark and dangerous London Below, a shadow city of lost and forgotten people, places, and times. His companions are Door, who is trying to find out who hired the assassins who murdered her family and why; the Marquis of Carabas, a trickster who trades services for very big favors; and Hunter, a mysterious lady who guards bodies and hunts only the biggest game. London Below is a wonderfully realized shadow world, and the story plunges through it like an express passing local stations, with plenty of action and a satisfying conclusion. The story is reminiscent of Douglas Adams's The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, but Neil Gaiman's humor is much darker and his images sometimes truly horrific. Puns and allusions to everything from Paradise Lost to The Wonderful Wizard of Oz abound, but you can enjoy the book without getting all of them. Gaiman is definitely not just for graphic-novel fans anymore. --Nona Vero

400 pages. 4.4 stars after 1131 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Embrace the Night by *Amanda Ashley - $0.99*

A creature doomed to wander the earth in eternal darkness, he searches the ages for someone to share the endless night of his existence, for that one woman who will recognize the man within the monster.

442 pages. 4.0 stars after 55 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Wooden: A Lifetime of Observations and Reflections On and Off the Court by *John Wooden - $1.99*

NATIONAL BESTSELLER "I am just a common man who is true to his beliefs."--John Wooden

Evoking days gone by when coaches were respected as much for their off-court performances as for their success on the court, Wooden presents the timeless wisdom of legendary basketball coach John Wooden. In honest and telling passages about virtually every aspect of life, Coach shares his personal philosophy on family, achievement, success, and excellence. Raised on a small farm in south-central Indiana, he offers lessons and wisdom learned throughout his career at UCLA, and life as a dedicated husband, father, and teacher. These lessons, along with personal letters from Bill Walton, Denny Crum, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, and Bob Costas, among others, have made Wooden: A Lifetime of Observations and Reflections on and off the Court an inspirational classic.

Coach Wooden's remarkable 10 national basketball championships in 12 years at UCLA speak for themselves. In Wooden, the coach--quiet, thoughtful, and introspective throughout his distinguished career--finally speaks forhimself, and he's well worth hearing. Wooden is a modern chapbook of inspiration and good sense that reveals the hard-court philosopher behind it as a man of character, conviction, decency, and straightforwardness. There are no complex ideas, just little beams of light filtered through anecdotes that project the kinds of simple, immutable truths that in the end touch nothing but net.

237 pages. 4.9 stars after 184 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Midas Plague (The Galaxy Project Book 17) by *Frederik Pohl - $0.99*

Although the three part serial beginning in the June 1952 issue in collaboration with Cyril Kornbluth had established Frederik Pohl as a formidable contributor, this novelette in the April 1954 issue was his first solo contribution and marked him as an important addition to the growing roster of social satirists enlisted by Horace Gold, the editor of GALAXY magazine. The audacious and patchwork concept underlying this story (the richer you are the less you are forced to consume; the greatest poverty is involved with the aggregation of goods) was Horace Gold's and according to Pohl he had offered it to almost all of his regular contributors, asking for a story centered on the idea. The idea lacks all credibility, everyone (including Pohl) told him and everyone refused to write something so patently unbelievable until, according to Pohl, Horace browbeat him into an attempt and Pohl decided that it was less trouble to deliver something than continue to resist. To his utter shock, the story was received by Gold and his readership with great glee, was among the most popular GALAXY ever published (or Pohl) and one of the most anthologized. Whether this demonstrated the audacity and scope of Gold's unreason or whether it confirmed Gold's genius (or both) Pohl was utterly unable to decide. The sculpted consumer-obsessed society was used again by Pohl a few years later in the novelette THE MAN WHO ATE THE WORLD which was far more credible (consumption-obsession as a kind of personal tyranny) and, perhaps for that very reason, much less successful, barely remembered.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Frederik Pohl (b. 1919) has been at the center of science fiction for three-quarters of a century. As an editor at GALAXY, Gold's successor for a decade, as the editor a decade earlier of ASTONISHING and other competitors of ASTOUNDING, as the science fiction editor at Bantam Books and as an editor of the first original anthology series, STAR SCIENCE FICTION, Pohl has been perhaps more influential than any editor other than John W. Campbell. His novels and short stories alone or in collaboration since THE SPACE MERCHANTS have been at the cutting edge of the field; GATEWAY and MAN PLUS each won both Nebula and Hugo in successive years. Writers he first published or made prominent as an editor include R.A. Lafferty, Cordwainer Smith and Joanna Russ. His mainstream novel, THE YEARS OF THE CITY is probably his finest. He is a Grandmaster of the Science Fiction Writers of America. His most recent novel, published in 2011 is ALL THE LIVES HE LED.

69 pages. 4.3 stars after 10 reviews

Two books from the Galaxy project, $0.99 each. The second one is shown below.

The Galaxy Project is a selection of the best of GALAXY Magazine from the 50s with new forewords by some of today's best science fiction writers.

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Squiggle (LeapKids) by *B.B. Wurge - $1.99*

"What child hasn't wondered what it would be like to magically transform into a favorite animal? Squiggle, another great read from Wurge, takes us on such an adventure and will encourage children to use their imaginations, while teaching valuable life lessons."-Jo Gilmour, teacher and children's book reviewer, Brooklyn Elementary School, Wisconsin

152 pages. 4.5 stars after 13 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* True Evil: A Novel by *Greg Iles - $1.99*

"If you wanted to kill your spouse and get away with it, you had to do something truly ingenious: something that wouldn't even be perceived as murder. And that was the service that Andrew Rusk had found a way to provide. Like any quality product, it did not come cheap. Nor did it come quickly. And perhaps most important of all, it was not for those with weak constitutions. Demand was high, of course, but few people were truly suitable clients. It took a deep-rooted hatred to watch your spouse die in agony, knowing that you had brought about that pain. But on the other hand, some people bore up remarkably well."

With these words, New York Times bestselling author Greg Iles returns to his trademark Southern milieu in this terrifying thriller, an unnerving tale of evil lurking beneath the veneer of idyllic suburban life. Brimming with the masterful suspense and intense psychological drama that made Turning Angel, Blood Memory, and The Quiet Game bestsellers, True Evil tells the chilling story of a divorce attorney who may be orchestrating the deaths of his clients' spouses, bringing new meaning to the phrase "'til death do us part."

Dr. Chris Shepard is thirty-six years old, newly married, and well on his way to a perfect life. Or so he believes. But that future is forever cast into doubt the day Special Agent Alexandra Morse walks into his office and drops a bombshell: Dr. Shepard's beautiful new wife is plotting his murder. Shepard is so shocked that he almost throws Agent Morse out of his office. Yet once he is alone, doubt begins to gnaw at him. Paranoia magnifies the small cracks in his marital relationship, and soon he can have no peace unless he knows the truth. When Agent Morse reappears, Chris agrees to act as bait to help her unravel the divorce lawyer's scheme, which may already have cost nine unsuspecting spouses their lives.

At the center of the mystery lies a maddeningly simple question: If these people really were murdered, why can't the FBI prove it? Rigorous autopsies have uncovered no forensic evidence of foul play, and the police believe no crimes have occurred. As Dr. Shepard and Agent Morse struggle against an invisible adversary, Shepard realizes that he's working with a desperate woman. The reason: the killer's last known victim was Alex Morse's sister, who from her deathbed accused her husband of murder and extracted a vow that Alex save her ten-year-old nephew from his father. This has driven Alex to risk both her life and her career to fulfill that vow. But Chris Shepard soon feels desperation of his own. As he probes his wife's hidden past, he is confronted by the probability that the woman he loves wants him dead.

He has adopted her son and given her everything he has to give, and yet somewhere out there, a killer with the brilliance to outwit the top forensic scientists in the world is closing in on him.

628 pages. 4.3 stars after 259 reviews

These Greg Isles books are not part of the Daily Deal, but are also currently $1.99.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Through the Smoke by *Brenda Novak - $1.99*

A shocking betrayal&#8230; Riches. Power. An ancient heritage of pride. The Earl of Druridge wanted only for an heir. So when he learned that his wife was carrying another man's child, he was filled with a thirst for vengeance. But he wasn't the one who caused Katherine's death. Or was he? To his horror, he remembers nothing of that dreadful night, when their last shocking confrontation ended in scorching flame and cold blood. A forbidden love&#8230; Rachel McTavish, the beautiful daughter of a coal miner, knows something about the fire that took Lady Katherine's life. In secret, the strong-willed girl strikes a bargain with the desperate earl: he must send his physician to help her dying mother or he may go to the scaffold-and the devil. The earl agrees, but Rachel is still unsure that her revelation will be enough to save him when so many wish him dead. Passionately drawn to the nobleman, despite all the doubt and mystery that shrouds him, Rachel wonders if he can really be a murderer. Or if he is the only man who will ever own her heart&#8230;

315 pages. 4.4 stars after 227 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* 56: Joe DiMaggio and the Last Magic Number in Sports by *Kostya Kennedy - $0.99*

I was excited to see this book at such a great price. Joe DiMaggio was one of my dad's baseball heroes. From the product page:

Seventy baseball seasons ago, on a May afternoon at Yankee Stadium, Joe DiMaggio lined a hard single to left field. It was the quiet beginning to the most resonant baseball achievement of all time. Starting that day, the vaunted Yankee center fielder kept on hitting-at least one hit in game after game after game. In the summer of 1941, as Nazi forces moved relentlessly across Europe and young American men were drafted by the millions, it seemed only a matter of time before the U.S. went to war. The nation was apprehensive. Yet for two months in that tense summer, America was captivated by DiMaggio's astonishing hitting streak. In 56, Kostya Kennedy tells the remarkable story of how the streak found its way into countless lives, from the Italian kitchens of Newark to the playgrounds of Queens to the San Francisco streets of North Beach; from the Oval Office of FDR to the Upper West Side apartment where Joe's first wife, Dorothy, the movie starlet, was expecting a child. In this crisp, evocative narrative Joe DiMaggio emerges in a previously unseen light, a 26-year-old on the cusp of becoming an icon. He comes alive-a driven ballplayer, a mercurial star and a conflicted husband-as the tension and the scrutiny upon him build with each passing day. DiMaggio's achievement lives on as the greatest of sports records. Alongside the story of DiMaggio's dramatic quest, Kennedy deftly examines the peculiar nature of hitting streaks and with an incisive, modern-day perspective gets inside the number itself, as its sheer improbability heightens both the math and the magic of 56 games in a row.

369 pages. 4.4 stars after 90 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Blades of the Old Empire: Book I of the Majat Code by *Anna Kashina - $1.99*

Kara is a mercenary - a Diamond warrior, the best of the best, part of the Majat Guild. When her tenure to Prince Kythar comes to an end, he wishes to retain her services, but must accompany her back to her Guild to negotiate her continued protection. When they arrive they discover that the prince's sworn enemy, the Kaddim, have already paid the Guild to engage her services - to capture and hand over the prince (who she has grown very fond of). A warrior brought up to respect both duty and honour, what happens when her sworn duty proves dishonourable? From the Paperback edition.

496 pages. 4.1 stars after 19 reviews

Book two of the series is shown below. Currently $6.49.

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Indelible (The Twixt) by *Dawn Metcalf - $2.99*

Some things are permanent. Indelible. And they cannot be changed back. Joy Malone learns this the night she sees a stranger with all-black eyes across a crowded room-right before the mystery boy tries to cut out her eye. Instead, the wound accidentally marks her as property of Indelible Ink, and this dangerous mistake thrusts Joy into an incomprehensible world-a world of monsters at the window, glowing girls on the doorstep and a life that will never be the same. Now, Joy must pretend to be Ink's chosen one-his helper, his love, his _something_ for the foreseeable future&#8230;and failure to be convincing means a painful death for them both. Swept into a world of monsters, illusion, immortal honor and revenge, Joy discovers that sometimes, there are no mistakes. Somewhere between reality and myth lies&#8230; THE TWIXT

384 pages. 4.0 stars after 72 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* In the Land of the Long White Cloud (In the Land of the Long White Cloud Saga) by *Sarah Lark - $1.99*

Helen Davenport, governess for a wealthy London household, longs for a family of her own-but nearing her late twenties, she knows her prospects are dim. Then she spots an advertisement seeking young women to marry New Zealand's honorable bachelors and begins an affectionate correspondence with a gentleman farmer. When her church offers to pay her travels under an unusual arrangement, she jumps at the opportunity. Meanwhile, not far away in Wales, beautiful and daring Gwyneira Silkham, daughter of a wealthy sheep breeder, is bored with high society. But when a mysterious New Zealand baron deals her father an unlucky blackjack hand, Gwyn's hand in marriage is suddenly on the table. Her family is outraged, but Gwyn is thrilled to escape the life laid out for her. The two women meet on the ship to Christchurch-Helen traveling in steerage, Gwyn first class-and become unlikely friends. When their new husbands turn out to be very different than expected, the women must help one another find the life-and love-they'd hoped for. Set against the backdrop of colonial nineteenth-century New Zealand, In the Land of the Long White Cloud is a soaring saga of friendship, romance, and unforgettable adventure.

666 pages. 4.3 stars after 910 reviews

Get all three of the books of the "In the Land of the Long White Cloud" saga for $1.99. First book of the series is shown above, other two, in order, are shown below.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Tangling with the CEO: A Half Moon Bay Novel (Entangled Bliss) by *Annie Seaton - $0.99*

Mixing business with pleasure never felt so right. Blake Buchanan and Anastasia Delaney were roommates in college and could never see eye to eye about anything. The only time their walls came down was during one night of passion before Ana left without a word, never expecting to cross paths with Blake again. Years later, Blake has made his millions. He comes back to Ana's small California town to manage a corporate takeover that will close down the home restoration business she's poured her heart and soul into. The fiery Ana is determined to convince money-minded Blake of her business's worth, but when a family emergency throws them together, their walls come tumbling down once again&#8230; Problem is, Blake's business-first position hasn't changed. And Ana can't fall for the man who could become her boss-it's not only her job at stake, but her heart.

202 pages. 4.4 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Big House: A Century in the Life of an American Summer Home by *George Howe Colt - $1.99*

In this intimate and poignant history of a sprawling century-old summer house on Cape Cod, George Howe Colt reveals not just one family's fascinating story but a vanishing way of life. Faced with the sale of the treasured house where he had spent forty-two summers, Colt returned for one last August with his wife and young children. The Big House, the author's loving tribute to his one-of-a-kind family home, interweaves glimpses of that elegiac final visit with memories of earlier summers spent at the house and of the equally idiosyncratic people who lived there over the course of five generations.

Built by Colt's great-grandfather one hundred years ago on a deserted Cape Cod peninsula, the house is a local landmark (neighboring children know it as the Ghost House): a four-story, eleven-bedroom jumble of gables, bays, sloped roofs, and dormers. The emotional home of the Colt family, the Big House has watched over five weddings, four divorces, and three deaths, along with countless anniversaries, birthday parties, nervous breakdowns, and love affairs. Beaten by wind and rain, insulated by seaweed, it is both romantic and run-down, a symbol of the faded glory of the Boston Brahmin aristocracy.

With a mixture of amusement and affection, Colt traces the rise and fall of this tragicomic social class while memorably capturing the essence of summer's ephemeral pleasures: sailing, tennis, fishing, rainy-day reading. Time seems to stand still in a summer house, and for the Colts the Big House always seemed an unchanging place in a changing world. But summer draws to a close, and the family must eventually say good-bye.

Elegant and evocative, The Big House is both magical and sad, a gift to anyone who holds cherished memories of summer.

336 pages. 4.3 stars after 123 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Shadowdance by *Robin W. Bailey - $1.99*

Paralyzed since birth, a young man named Innowen happens upon a sorceress along the road. She grants him the ability to walk, but there are two conditions-he can only walk between dusk and dawn and, to keep this ability to walk, he must perform a dance in the witch's honor each night.

What at first seems harmless comes with a sinister price. Anyone who witnesses Innowen's dance is soon compelled to act out his or her darkest, most horrific desires. Eased of his physical affliction only to be burdened with a moral one, Innowen sets out on a quest to find his nameless "benefactor" in order to lift the curse. What he finds instead are long-protected secrets that threaten to bring down the entire kingdom.

Filled with twists and turns, this grim fantasy from author Robin Wayne Bailey will remind readers that the most powerful magic hides in the dark of night.

537 pages. 4.4 stars after 16 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Goodnight, Little Monster by *Bonnie Leick - $1.99*

Little Monster needs to get ready for bed. That means howling at the moon, scrubbing his scales, getting into his creepy PJs, and enjoying a nice snack before bed: worm juice and baked beetle bread. And, of course, Little Monster's mother is nearby to tuck Little Monster into bed and turn on his night-light-because even little monsters can be afraid of the dark. Bonnie Leick's soft, child-friendly illustrations rendered in watercolor bring a new and quiet twist to the evening's bedtime ritual. Sweet dreams, Little Monster!

32 pages. 4.6 stars after 481 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Stones from the River by *Ursula Hegi - $1.99*

From the acclaimed author of _Floating in My Mother's Palm and Children and Fire, a stunning story about ordinary people living in extraordinary times-"epic, daring, magnificent, the product of a defining and mesmerizing vision" (Los Angeles Times).

Trudi Montag is a Zwerg-a dwarf-short, undesirable, different, the voice of anyone who has ever tried to fit in. Eventually she learns that being different is a secret that all humans share-from her mother who flees into madness, to her friend Georg whose parents pretend he's a girl, to the Jews Trudi harbors in her cellar.

Ursula Hegi brings us a timeless and unforgettable story in Trudi and a small town, weaving together a profound tapestry of emotional power, humanity, and truth.
Oprah Book Club® Selection, February 1997: Ursula Hegi's Stones from the River clamors for comparisons to Gunter Grass's The Tin Drum; her protagonist Trudi Montag--like the unforgettable Oskar Mazerath--is a dwarf living in Germany during the two World Wars. To its credit, Stones does not wilt from the comparison. Hegi's book has a distinctive, appealing flavor of its own. Stone's characters are off-center enough to hold your attention despite the inevitable dominance of the setting: There's Trudi's mother, who slowly goes insane living in an "earth nest" beneath the family house; Trudi's best friend Georg, whose parents dress him as the girl they always wanted; and, of course, Trudi herself, whose condition dooms her to long for an impossible normalcy. Futhermore, the reader's inevitable sympathy for Trudi, the dwarf, heightens the true grotesqueness of Nazi Germany. Stones from the River is a nightmare journey with an unforgettable guide.

531 pages. 4.1 stars after 406 reviews_
_


*Daily Romance Deal* Torn: A Billionaire Bachelors Club Novel by *Monica Murphy - $0.99*

New York Times bestselling author Monica Murphy mixes business with pleasure in the second book of her sexy Billionaire Bachelors Club series &#8230; Marina Knight came to this party for one thing only: to slap Gage Emerson in the face. Poised to snatch up her family's real estate empire, the sexy tycoon is on the verge of making an enemy for life-even if he can make her melt with a single kiss &#8230; When Gage discovers that the alluring woman before him is the key to his latest acquisition, claiming her as his suddenly doesn't seem quite so cut-and-dried. To get what he wants, he must get to know the fierce woman willing to face him down-as she steadily steals his heart. Gage's persistence and intense passion war with Marina's determination to protect her family. As they delve deeper into an affair they didn't see coming, Marina's torn: Will she lose her heart to Gage-or everything she holds dear?

254 pages. 4.2 stars after 71 reviews

Torn is the second book in the series. Crave, the first book is $2.99. The third book, Savor, is also $0.99. And there's a novella, Intoxicated, that follows that is also $0.99.

  ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Catalyst Leader: 8 Essentials for Becoming a Change Maker by *Brad Lomenick - $2.99*

"Your legacy, regardless of where you are in your leadership journey, starts now. Leading well now means finishing well later." - Brad Lomenick We need great leaders. More than ever we need authentic, collaborative, inspiring men and women of integrity at the helm of society- and too often our leaders fall short. Some focus on personal success, alienating those they lead. Others shift their principles when it is convenient. There is a better way. You can energize and inspire the people around you. You can equip a team of principled collaborators to answer God's calling. You can be a catalyst leader. In The Catalyst Leader, Brad Lomenick describes the skills and principles that define a true change maker. This book offers eight key essentials by which a leader can influence others and make a difference, laying out the path to the keys for becoming an effective leader. Lomenick shares wisdom, practical knowledge, and stories of success and failure from his own journey of running Catalyst, one of America's most influential leadership movements. And the lives of dozens of leaders around the world- from the creators of famous reality show to pastors, from ranch workers to a Silicon Valley designer. These men and women are living proof that good leadership inspires and innovates, while poor leadership leaves us with hopelessness and regret. Leading can be a difficult road, and many choose to follow. But you can take a better path. Begin your journey to becoming a catalyst leader.

288 pages. 4.6 stars after 62 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Meeting the Dog Girls: Stories by *Gay Terry - $1.99*

A thief, languishing in prison for stealing moments, escapes and becomes a chronometric fugitive. Women wait in a long, endless line, night and day, without knowing what is at the beginning of the line. An otherworldly marble called the Ustek Cloudy passes through the hands of Ambrose Bierce, Amelia Earhart, and D. B. Cooper just before they each disappear off the face of the earth. Whether they are called fantasy, magical realism, science fiction, or parodies, the stories in this collection-the first from Gay Terry-blend the real and the fantastic in an imaginative and mischievous way. Written in the tradition of Ray Bradbury, Angela Carter, and Edgar Allan Poe, these contemporary fables present remarkable characters trapped in unusual situations.

208 pages. 5.0 stars after 10 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Below the Root (The Green Sky Trilogy, 1) by *Zilpha Keatley Snyder - $1.99*

Raamo has been chosen to rule Green-sky, but to uncover the secrets of his people, he'll have to dig deep-very deep. Green-sky is an ideal place. Violence doesn't exist. Its citizens, the Kindar, glide from tree to tree and exchange happy thoughts. This is all thanks to their rulers, the Ol-zhaan. And on his thirteenth birthday, Raamo D'ok is chosen to become one of the Ol-zhaan.

Raamo is surprised to be named a Chosen. He isn't a very good student-but the Ol-zhaan believe he has strong Spirit-force. But during his training, Raamo discovers that these good rulers aren't as benevolent as they appear. They harbor secrets about his people, his family, and what lies below the forest floor. Now Raamo must decide: Should he keep the peace, or reveal the secrets that the Ol-zhaan have protected for so long?

This ebook features an extended biography of Zilpha Keatley Snyder.

242 pages. 4.6 stars after 32 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's principle Kindle Daily Deal (also the Gold Box Deal) is 25 books across genres for $1.99 each, including _Water for Elephants_. Find the whole list here or see the book covers below. There are also Sci-Fi/Fantasy, Romance, History and Teen Daily Deals, shown below.

                       ​

*Kindle Daily Deal* Water for Elephants: A Novel by *Sara Gruen - $1.99*

Though he may not speak of them, the memories still dwell inside Jacob Jankowski's ninety-something-year-old mind. Memories of himself as a young man, tossed by fate onto a rickety train that was home to the Benzini Brothers Most Spectacular Show on Earth. Memories of a world filled with freaks and clowns, with wonder and pain and anger and passion; a world with its own narrow, irrational rules, its own way of life, and its own way of death. The world of the circus: to Jacob it was both salvation and a living hell. Jacob was there because his luck had run out--orphaned and penniless, he had no direction until he landed on this locomotive "ship of fools." It was the early part of the Great Depression, and everyone in this third-rate circus was lucky to have any job at all. Marlena, the star of the equestrian act, was there because she fell in love with the wrong man, a handsome circus boss with a wide mean streak. And Rosie the elephant was there because she was the great gray hope, the new act that was going to be the salvation of the circus; the only problem was, Rosie didn't have an act--in fact, she couldn't even follow instructions. The bond that grew among this unlikely trio was one of love and trust, and ultimately, it was their only hope for survival.

Surprising, poignant, and funny, Water for Elephants is that rare novel with a story so engrossing, one is reluctant to put it down; with characters so engaging, they continue to live long after the last page has been turned; with a world built of wonder, a world so real, one starts to breathe its air.

Jacob Jankowski says: "I am ninety. Or ninety-three. One or the other." At the beginning of Water for Elephants, he is living out his days in a nursing home, hating every second of it. His life wasn't always like this, however, because Jacob ran away and joined the circus when he was twenty-one. It wasn't a romantic, carefree decision, to be sure. His parents were killed in an auto accident one week before he was to sit for his veterinary medicine exams at Cornell. He buried his parents, learned that they left him nothing because they had mortgaged everything to pay his tuition, returned to school, went to the exams, and didn't write a single word. He walked out without completing the test and wound up on a circus train. The circus he joins, in Depression-era America, is second-rate at best. With Ringling Brothers as the standard, Benzini Brothers is far down the scale and pale by comparison.

Water for Elephants is the story of Jacob's life with this circus. Sara Gruen spares no detail in chronicling the squalid, filthy, brutish circumstances in which he finds himself. The animals are mangy, underfed or fed rotten food, and abused. Jacob, once it becomes known that he has veterinary skills, is put in charge of the "menagerie" and all its ills. Uncle Al, the circus impresario, is a self-serving, venal creep who slaps people around because he can. August, the animal trainer, is a certified paranoid schizophrenic whose occasional flights into madness and brutality often have Jacob as their object. Jacob is the only person in the book who has a handle on a moral compass and as his reward he spends most of the novel beaten, broken, concussed, bleeding, swollen and hungover. He is the self-appointed Protector of the Downtrodden, and... he falls in love with Marlena, crazy August's wife. Not his best idea.

The most interesting aspect of the book is all the circus lore that Gruen has so carefully researched. She has all the right vocabulary: grifters, roustabouts, workers, cooch tent, rubes, First of May, what the band plays when there's trouble, Jamaican ginger paralysis, life on a circus train, set-up and take-down, being run out of town by the "revenooers" or the cops, and losing all your hooch. There is one glorious passage about Marlena and Rosie, the bull elephant, that truly evokes the magic a circus can create. It is easy to see Marlena's and Rosie's pink sequins under the Big Top and to imagine their perfect choreography as they perform unbelievable stunts. The crowd loves it--and so will the reader. The ending is absolutely ludicrous and really quite lovely. --Valerie Ryan

350 pages. 4.4 stars after 5985 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Face in the Frost by *John Bellairs - $1.99*

THE FACE IN THE FROST is a fantasy classic, defying categorization with its richly imaginative story of two separate kingdoms of wizards, stymied by a power that is beyond their control. A tall, skinny misfit of a wizard named Prospero lives in the Southern Kingdom---a patchwork of feuding duchies and small manors, all loosely loyal to one figurehead king. Both he and an improbable adventurer named Roger Bacon look in mirrors to see different times and places, which greatly affects their personalities and mannerisms and leads them into a myriad of situations that are sometimes frightening and often hilarious. Hailed by critics as an extraordinary work, combining the thrills of a horror novel with the inventiveness of fantasy, THE FACE IN THE FROST is the debut novel that launched John Bellairs' reputation as one of the most individual voices in young adult fiction.

174 pages. 4.6 stars after 42 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Art of Arranging Flowers by *Lynne Branard - $1.99*

A moving and eloquent novel about love, grief, renewal--and the powerful language of flowers. Ruby Jewell knows flowers. In her twenty years as a florist she has stood behind the counter at the Flower Shoppe with her faithful dog, Clementine, resting at her feet. A customer can walk in, and with just a glance or a few words, Ruby can throw together the perfect arrangement for any occasion.

Whether intended to rekindle a romance, mark a celebration, offer sympathy, or heal a broken heart, her expressive floral designs mark the moments and milestones in the lives of her neighbors. It's as though she knows just what they want to say, just what they need.

Yet Ruby's own heart's desires have gone ignored since the death of her beloved sister. It will take an invitation from a man who's flown to the moon, the arrival of a unique little boy, and concern from a charming veterinarian to reawaken her wounded spirit. Any life can be derailed, but the healing power of community can put it right again.

READERS' GUIDE INSIDE

320 pages. 4.3 stars after 40 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Men Who United the States: America's Explorers, Inventors, Eccentrics and Mavericks, and the Creation of One Nation, Indivisible by *Simon Winchester - $1.99*

Simon Winchester, the acclaimed _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Atlantic_ and _The Professor and the Madman_, delivers his first book about America: a fascinating popular history that illuminates the men who toiled fearlessly to discover, connect, and bond the citizenry and geography of the U.S.A. from its beginnings. How did America become "one nation, indivisible"? What unified a growing number of disparate states into the modern country we recognize today?

To answer these questions, Winchester follows in the footsteps of America's most essential explorers, thinkers, and innovators, such as Lewis and Clark and the leaders of the Great Surveys; the builders of the first transcontinental telegraph and the powerful civil engineer behind the Interstate Highway System. He treks vast swaths of territory, from Pittsburgh to Portland, Rochester to San Francisco, Seattle to Anchorage, introducing the fascinating people who played a pivotal role in creating today's United States. Throughout, he ponders whether the historic work of uniting the States has succeeded, and to what degree. Featuring 32 illustrations throughout the text, _The Men Who United the States_ is a fresh look at the way in which the most powerful nation on earth came together.

498 pages. 4.1 stars after 148 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Beginning of Everything by *Robyn Schneider - $1.99*

Robyn Schneider's _The Beginning of Everything_ is a witty and heart-wrenching teen novel that will appeal to fans of books by John Green and Ned Vizzini, novels such as _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_, and classics like _The Great Gatsby_ and _The Catcher in the Rye_. Varsity tennis captain, Ezra Faulkner, was supposed to be homecoming king, but that was before--before his girlfriend cheated on him, before a car accident shattered his leg, and before he fell in love with unpredictable new girl Cassidy Thorpe.

357 pages. 4.2 stars after 125 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Dovekeepers: A Novel by *Alice Hoffman - $2.99*

Over five years in the writing, _The Dovekeepers_ is Alice Hoffman's most ambitious and mesmerizing novel, a tour de force of imagination and research, set in ancient Israel.

In 70 C.E., nine hundred Jews held out for months against armies of Romans on Masada, a mountain in the Judean desert. According to the ancient historian Josephus, two women and five children survived. Based on this tragic and iconic event, Hoffman's novel is a spellbinding tale of four extraordinarily bold, resourceful, and sensuous women, each of whom has come to Masada by a different path. Yael's mother died in childbirth, and her father, an expert assassin, never forgave her for that death. Revka, a village baker's wife, watched the horrifically brutal murder of her daughter by Roman soldiers; she brings to Masada her young grandsons, rendered mute by what they have witnessed. Aziza is a warrior's daughter, raised as a boy, a fearless rider and an expert marksman who finds passion with a fellow soldier. Shirah, born in Alexandria, is wise in the ways of ancient magic and medicine, a woman with uncanny insight and power.

The lives of these four complex and fiercely independent women intersect in the desperate days of the siege. All are dovekeepers, and all are also keeping secrets-about who they are, where they come from, who fathered them, and whom they love. The Dovekeepers is Alice Hoffman's masterpiece.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, October 2011: Yael was born of a dead mother and father who knows how to become invisible. Revka learned silence when her grandsons lost their voices after witnessing their mother's brutal murder. Aziza became a boy to protect herself, and hates being forced to turn back into a woman. And Shirah will do anything to protect those she loves from the horrors of the world. The power and violence of these women is evident in every word of The Dovekeepers. Hoffman's prose is vivid and unforgettable, scorching like the desert heat, and will stay with you long after you finish the last page. A story of sacrifice, endurance, and above all, survival, The Dovekeepers is homage to anyone who's ever held fast to their beliefs in the face of nearly insurmountable adversity. --Malissa Kent

514 pages. 4.2 stars after 825 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Moonlight Masquerade by *Jude Deveraux - $1.99*

Jude Deveraux's bestselling trilogy of Edilean, the small Virginia town where the surprising destinies of three college friends wait to be discovered, continues with this enchanting new novel.

After being abruptly jilted, Sophie Kincaid flees to the place her friend Kim Aldredge calls heaven on earth. But Sophie's first taste of Edilean is far from heavenly: after her car breaks down on a country road, she is nearly run over by a speeding sports car. A small act of revenge brings some satisfaction, and word quickly spreads that a gorgeous newcomer gave the driver, the notoriously bitter Dr. Reede Aldredge, a dressing down! But it isn't the first time the fiery artist has gone too far for payback; a secret possession she carries with her could shatter her ex-boyfriend's future. Reede Aldredge has secrets, too, including a desire to get closer to the beauty who is turning his dark world upside down. Under the night skies, their masquerade is magic-but will it turn to dust by the light of day?

385 pages. 4.3 stars after 153 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Gifts of Imperfection: Let Go of Who You Think You're Supposed to Be and Embrace Who You Are by *Brene Brown - $1.99*

#1 on The New York Times Best Seller Advice, How-To List!

In The Gifts of Imperfection, Brené Brown, a leading expert on shame, authenticity, and belonging, shares ten guideposts on the power of Wholehearted living-a way of engaging with the world from a place of worthiness.

"This important book is about the lifelong journey from 'What will people think?' to 'I am enough.' Brown's unique ability to blend original research with honest storytelling makes reading The Gifts of Imperfection like having a long, uplifting conversation with a very wise friend who offers compassion, wisdom, and great advice."--Harriet Lerner, New York Times best-selling author of The Dance of Anger and The Dance of Connection

"Brené Brown courageously tackles the dark emotions that get in the way of leading a fuller life; read this book and let some of that courage rub off on you."--Daniel H. Pink, New York Times best-selling author of A Whole New Mind

"Courage, compassion, and connection: Through Brené's research, observations, and guidance, these three little words can open the door to amazing change in your life."--Ali Edwards, author of Life Artist

Each day we face a barrage of images and messages from society and the media telling us who, what, and how we should be. We are led to believe that if we could only look perfect and lead perfect lives, we'd no longer feel inadequate. So most of us perform, please, and perfect, all the while thinking, What if I can't keep all of these balls in the air? Why isn't everyone else working harder and living up to my expectations? What will people think if I fail or give up? When can I stop proving myself?

In _The Gifts of Imperfection_, Brené Brown, Ph.D., a leading expert on shame, authenticity and belonging, shares what she's learned from a decade of research on the power of Wholehearted Living a way of engaging with the world from a place of worthiness.

In her ten guideposts, Brown engages our minds, hearts, and spirits as she explores how we can cultivate the courage, compassion, and connection to wake up in the morning and think, No matter what gets done and how much is left undone, I am enough, And to go to bed at night thinking, Yes, I am sometimes afraid, but I am also brave. And, yes, I am imperfect and vulnerable, but that doesn't change the truth that I am worthy of love and belonging.

Brené Brown, Ph.D., L.M.S.W., is a writer and research professor at the University of Houston Graduate College of Social Work, where she studies how shame affects the way people live, love, parent, work, and build relationships. A dynamic public speaker, she frequently presents on the topic of shame resilience at conferences and public events. Visit her popular blog to learn more.

158 pages. 4.6 stars after 1235 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Seven Forges by *James A. Moore - $1.99*

Captain Merros Dulver is the first in many lifetimes to find a path beyond the great mountains known as the Seven Forges and encounter, at last, the half-forgotten race who live there. And it would appear that they were expecting him. As he returns home, bringing an entourage of strangers with him, he starts to wonder whether his discovery has been such a good thing. For the gods of this lost race are the gods of war, and their memories of that far-off cataclysm have not faded. The people of Fellein have live with legends for many centuries. To their far north, the Blasted Lands, a legacy of an ancient time of cataclysm, are vast, desolate and impassable, but that doesn't stop the occasional expedition into their fringes in search of any trace of the ancients who had once lived there... and oft-rumored riches.

400 pages. 4.0 stars after 54 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Entwined by *Heather Dixon - $1.99*

Come and mend your broken hearts here. In this retelling of the classic tale "The Twelve Dancing Princesses," the eldest princess must fight to save her family-and her heart-from an ancient dark magic within the palace walls.

"Full of mystery, lush settings, and fully orbed characters, Dixon's debut is both suspenseful and rewarding."-ALA _Booklist_

Just when Azalea should feel that everything is before her-beautiful gowns, dashing suitors, balls filled with dancing-it's taken away. All of it. And Azalea is trapped. The Keeper understands. He's trapped, too, held for centuries within the walls of the palace. So he extends an invitation. Every night, Azalea and her eleven sisters may step through the enchanted passage in their room to dance in his silver forest, but there is a cost. The Keeper likes to keep things. Azalea may not realize how tangled she is in his web until it is too late.

"Readers who enjoy stories of royalty, romance, and magic will delight in Dixon's first novel."-_Publishers Weekly_ Supports the Common Core State Standards

480 pages. 4.3 stars after 254 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are 50 books today as part of the Kindle Daily Deal. Many are non-fiction. Many have been a Daily Deal before, so if you missed your chance, here's another! I can't list all of them, but here are a few that caught my eye.

For the complete list of all fifty books, go *here.
*

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Lacuna by *Barbara Kingsolver - $1.99*

In her first novel in nine years, Barbara Kingsolver, the acclaimed _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Poisonwood Bible_ and _Animal, Vegetable, Miracle: A Year of Food Life_, tells the story of Harrison William Shepherd, a man caught between two worlds--an unforgettable protagonist whose search for identity will take readers to the heart of the twentieth century's most tumultuous events.

532 pages. 4.0 stars after 671 reviews


*Kindle Daily Deal* Tales of the City (P.S.) by *Armistead Maupin - $1.99*

For almost four decades Armistead Maurine's _Tales of the City _ has blazed its own trail through popular culture--from a groundbreaking newspaper serial to a classic novel, to a television event that entranced millions around the world. The first of nine novels about the denizens of the mythic apartment house at 28 Barbary Lane, _Tales_ is both a sparkling comedy of manners and an indelible portrait of an era that changed forever the way we live.

Since 1976, Maupin's Tales of the City has etched itself upon the hearts and minds of its readers, both straight and gay. From a groundbreaking newspaper serial in the San Francisco Chronicle to a bestselling novel to a critically acclaimed PBS series, Tales (all six of them) contains the universe--if not in a grain of sand, then in one apartment house.

386 pages. 4.3 stars after 223 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by *Jane Leavy - $1.99*

Award-winning sports writer Jane Leavy follows her _New York Times_ runaway bestseller _Sandy Koufax_ with the definitive biography of baseball icon Mickey Mantle. The legendary Hall-of-Fame outfielder was a national hero during his record-setting career with the New York Yankees, but public revelations of alcoholism, infidelity, and family strife badly tarnished the ballplayer's reputation in his latter years. In _The Last Boy_, Leavy plumbs the depths of the complex athlete, using copious first-hand research as well as her own memories, to show why The Mick remains the most beloved and misunderstood Yankee slugger of all time.

An interview with the author may be found on the Amazon book page.

512 pages. 4.0 stars after 290 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Lost in Shangri-La: A True Story of Survival, Adventure, and the Most Incredible Rescue Mission of World War II by *Mitchell Zuckoff - $1.99*

"A lost world, man-eating tribesmen, lush andimpenetrable jungles, stranded American fliers (one of them _a dame withgreat gams_, for heaven's sake), a startling rescue mission. . . . This is a true story made in heaven for a writer as talented as Mitchell Zuckoff. Whew--what an utterly compelling and deeplysatisfying read!" --Simon Winchester, author of _Atlantic_

Award-winning former _Boston Globe_ reporter Mitchell Zuckoffunleashes the exhilarating, untold story of an extraordinary World War IIrescue mission, where a plane crash in the South Pacific plunged a trio of U.S.military personnel into a land that time forgot. Fans of Hampton Sides' _Ghost Soldiers_, Marcus Luttrell's _Lone Survivor_, and David Grann's _The Lost City of Z_ will be captivated by Zuckoff's masterfullyrecounted, all-true story of danger, daring, determination, and discovery injungle-clad New Guinea during the final days of WWII.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, May 2011: Near the end of World War II, a plane carrying 24 members of the United States military, including nine Women's Army Corps (WAC) members, crashed into the New Guinea jungle during a sightseeing excursion. 21 men and women were killed. The three survivors--a beautiful WAC, a young lieutenant who lost his twin brother in the crash, and a severely injured sergeant--were stranded deep in a jungle valley notorious for its cannibalistic tribes. They had no food, little water, and no way to contact their military base. The story of their survival and the stunning efforts undertaken to save them are the crux of Lost in Shangri-La, Mitchell Zuckoff's remarkable and inspiring narrative. Faced with the potential brutality of the Dani tribe, known throughout the valley for its violence, the trio's lives were dependent on an unprecedented rescue mission--a dedicated group of paratroopers jumped into the jungle to provide aid and medical care, consequently leaving the survivors and paratroopers alike trapped on the jungle floor. A perilous rescue by plane became their only possible route to freedom. A riveting story of deliverance under the most unlikely circumstances, Lost in Shangri-La deserves its place among the great survival stories of World War II. --Lynette Mong

432 pages. 4.2 stars after 754 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* A Tree Grows in Brooklyn (P.S.) by *Betty Smith - $1.99*

The American classic about a young girl's coming-of-age at the turn of the century. This P.S. edition features an extra 16 pages of insights into the book, including author interviews, recommended reading, and more.
Francie Nolan, avid reader, penny-candy connoisseur, and adroit observer of human nature, has much to ponder in colorful, turn-of-the-century Brooklyn. She grows up with a sweet, tragic father, a severely realistic mother, and an aunt who gives her love too freely--to men, and to a brother who will always be the favored child. Francie learns early the meaning of hunger and the value of a penny. She is her father's child--romantic and hungry for beauty. But she is her mother's child, too--deeply practical and in constant need of truth. Like the Tree of Heaven that grows out of cement or through cellar gratings, resourceful Francie struggles against all odds to survive and thrive. Betty Smith's poignant, honest novel created a big stir when it was first published over 50 years ago. Her frank writing about life's squalor was alarming to some of the more genteel society, but the book's humor and pathos ensured its place in the realm of classics--and in the hearts of readers, young and old. (Ages 10 and older) --Emilie Coulter

528 pages. 4.7 stars after 1162 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* American Woman by *Robert Pobi - $1.99*

A stifling heat wave rolls into New York City, amplifying the already critical level of tension in the fragile concrete ecosystem. The air tastes of electricity-the negative charge of bad things to come-but everyone hopes it's just the temperature. Then, on the morning homicide detective Alexandra "Hemi" Hemingway finds out she is pregnant, a twisted serial killer makes his debut. And the heat goes up. Not for the faint of heart-American Woman is a relentless ride that takes you through the fractured world of a nascent killer. And you will never feel safe again.

383 pages. 4.3 stars after 70 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Blank Slate by *Tiffany Snow - $1.99*

Special Agent Erik Langston has been tracking Clarissa O'Connell for nearly a year, always one step behind the cyber hacking thief. She's escaped his clutches often and easily. Except tonight. In the snow-covered switchbacks of the Colorado mountains in a worsening snowstorm, a car crash robs Clarissa of her memory and lands her as Erik's prisoner. Riding out the storm in a cabin, Erik is forced to protect someone he knows to be a criminal, though O'Connell isn't anything like he'd imagined her to be. In a race to stay one step ahead of those who'll do anything for what she knows, Clarissa and Erik must dig into her locked memories if they're going to survive. Can she trust his feelings even when he knows the truth? Is it really possible to start over with a blank slate?

Episode List

This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

370 pages. 4.2 stars after 370 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Escape from Sobibor: Revised and Updated Edition by *Richard Rashke - $1.99*

"Brilliantly reconstructs the degradation and drama of Sobibor. . . . A memorable and moving saga, full of anger and anguish, a reminder never to forget." -San Francisco Chronicle

On October 14, 1943, six hundred Jews imprisoned in Sobibor, a secret Nazi death camp in eastern Poland, revolted. They killed a dozen SS officers and guards, trampled the barbed wire fences, and raced across an open field filled with anti-tank mines. Against all odds, more than three hundred made it safely into the woods. Fifty of those men and women managed to survive the rest of the war.

In this edition of Escape from Sobibor, fully updated in 2012, Richard Rashke tells their stories, based on his interviews with eighteen of the survivors. It vividly describes the biggest prisoner escape of World War II. A story of unimaginable cruelty. A story of courage and a fierce desire to live and to tell the world what truly went on behind those barbed wire fences.

390 pages. 4.7 stars after 204 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Resurrection by *Arwen Elys Dayton - $1.99*

The Kinley built a ship capable of traveling faster than light. It carried a group of scientists to a small, distant planet-a primitive place called Earth. It's mission was peaceful observation. But when the ship was destroyed, the Kinley crew found themselves stranded in ancient Egypt, participants in the pageant of life in the time of the Pharaohs. They buried remnants of their technology deep beneath the desert and sent a last desperate message home&#8230; Five thousand years later, the Kinley homeworld hovers on the brink of extinction. An enemy that nearly obliterated their race has risen again-now with the ability to destroy them for good. A lone Kinley soldier named Pruit is sent on a desperate mission: to follow the ancient beacon back to Earth and recover the secrets to faster than light travel. It is their last hope. Technology that once allowed them to cross vast reaches of space might allow them to outrun their enemies and find a safe world to call their own. But Pruit's mission will be harder than she can imagine. Her quest will draw her enemies after her and will awaken ancient foes on Earth. As she gets closer to what she seeks, she will find each adversary willing to risk everything to stop her. Each hoping to steal the knowledge for themselves. The rivals will meet in modern-day Egypt and their struggle will alter the fate of worlds.

443 pages. 4.2 stars after 585 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Silly Tilly by *Eileen Spinelli - $1.99*

"Tilly is not an ordinary goose. She takes her baths in apple juice. She wears a pancake as a hat. She tries to ride the farmer's cat." But the barnyard animals complain that she's too silly. When she stops entertaining her friends with her antics, the farm becomes a quiet and unhappy place. David Slonim's acrylic, pencil, and ballpoint pen illustrations add to the hilarity in this story about a one-of-a-kind silly goose.

32 pages. 4.6 stars after 92 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Sophie's Choice (Open Road) by *William Styron - $1.99*

"Styron's most impressive performance. . . . Belongs on that small shelf reserved for American masterpieces." -Washington Post Book World

Winner of the 1980 National Book Award, Sophie's Choice is William Styron's classic novel of love, survival, and regret, set in Brooklyn in the wake of the Second World War. The novel centers on three characters: Stingo, a sexually frustrated aspiring novelist; Nathan, his charismatic but violent Jewish neighbor; and Sophie, an Auschwitz survivor who is Nathan's lover. Their entanglement in one another's lives will build to a stirring revelation of agonizing secrets that will change them forever.

Poetic in its execution, and epic in its emotional sweep, Sophie's Choice explores the good and evil of humanity through Stingo's burgeoning worldliness, Nathan's volatile personality, and Sophie's tragic past. Mixing elements from Styron's own experience with themes of the Holocaust and the history of slavery in the American South, the novel is a profound and haunting human drama. The result is Styron at the pinnacle of his literary brilliance.

This ebook features a new illustrated biography of William Styron, including original letters, rare photos, and never-before-seen documents from the Styron family and the Duke University Archives.

575 pages. 4.4 stars after 218 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Art of Seducing a Naked Werewolf by *Molly Harper - $1.99*

Baring It All

Generations of werewolves have been secretly residing in a secluded valley a stone's throw from Grundy, Alaska. So when a snooping Outsider comes to Grundy to investigate rumors of lycanthropic shenanigans in the area, the valley's pack alpha, Maggie Graham, resolves to chase him away, even if doing so takes a quick bite on the butt. What a pity that researcher Nick Thatcher turns out to be so drool-worthy, and that his kisses make Maggie want to sit up and beg. Maggie just can't seem to convince Nick to leave . . . and even worse, she can't convince herself to stay away from him. Cross-species dating is problem enough for a harried alpha female, but on top of that, a rival group of werewolves is trying to move into the valley. With interpack war threatening, Maggie can't afford to be distracted. Combining romance and a career can be tough for anyone; for a werewolf in love with a human, it may be disastrous. . . .

354 pages. 4.2 stars after 83 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* 7 Leadership Lessons of the American Revolution: The Founding Fathers, Liberty, and the Struggle for Independence by *John Antal - $1.99*

Moments define us: moments of adversity reveal character; moments of challenge disclose courage or cowardice; moments of action uncover decision or irresolution; and defining moments reveal leadership

This book is about seven defining leadership moments from the American Revolution.

7 Leadership Lessons is not a complete study of the American Revolution; readers will have to go elsewhere for such a chronicle. Rather it is the story of seven leadership moments that helped to win liberty during the struggle for Independence. On these pages you learn about real people facing real challenges and overcoming what reasonable observers believed were insurmountable odds. These leaders, thankfully, were unreasonable for the cause of liberty.

This work is a guide to learning about the leadership that created a revolution, opposed Great Britain, the greatest power of its age, and created the freest society on earth. In these pages you are able to study the leadership of a select few who changed the course of human events and helped bring about the birth of an exceptional nation. This is a compact collection of stories that retell some of the most dramatic events in the founding of the United States. These stories-for leadership is best learned by storytelling, rather than through lectures on process, style, or technique-offer you insights into the meaning of leadership and liberty that can change your life.

These seven leadership lessons are as relevant today as they were essential to the birth of the United States. The stories are about the leadership that forged colonial British subjects into a nation of Americans. They define the leadership that hammered out the standard for how Americans are expected to lead. In 1775, this leadership created the flame of liberty that lit the world, and offered a beacon of freedom and human progress to all men.

Colonel John Antal, U.S. Army (Ret.), is the author of a dozen books on military and leadership subjects With thirty years of army service, he commanded at all levels from platoon to regiment. A West Point graduate, he currently serves as the Director of Leadership Programs for the North Texas Association of the U.S. Army (AUSA).

241 pages. 4.9 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Extinction Point (Extinction Point, Book 1) by *Paul Antony Jones - $1.99*

Book 1 of the Extinction Point series! First comes the red rain: a strange, scarlet downpour from a cloudless sky that spreads across cities, nations, and the entire globe. In a matter of panicked hours, every living thing on earth succumbs to swift, bloody death. Yet Emily Baxter, a young newspaper reporter, is mysteriously spared-and now she's all alone. But watching the happy life she built for herself in New York City slip away in the wake of a monstrous, inexplicable plague is just the beginning of Emily's waking nightmare. The world isn't ending; it's only changing. And the race that once ruled the earth has now become raw material for use by a new form of life never before seen&#8230;on this planet. With only wits, weapons, and a bicycle, Emily must undertake a grueling journey across a country that's turning increasingly alien. For though she fears she's been left to inherit the earth, the truth is far more terrifying than a lifetime of solitude.

308 pages. 3.9 stars after 1324 reviews

The second and third book are also $1.99 today!

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* My Sister the Vampire #1: Switched by *Sienna Mercer - $1.99*

When Olivia Abbott moves to town, she's excited to join the cheerleading team and make new friends. Then she meets Ivy Vega. At first, Ivy, pale and dressed all in black, looks like Olivia's opposite. Then the girls look beyond the glittery pink blush and thick black eyeliner to discover they're identical-identical twins! Olivia and Ivy are brimming with plans to switch places and pull every twin trick in the book. But Olivia soon discovers that she and Ivy aren't exactly the same. Ivy's a vampire. And she's not the only one in town.

216 pages. 4.7 stars after 139 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* A Three Dog Life by *Abigail Thomas - $1.99*

When Abigail Thomas's husband, Rich, was hit by a car, his brain shattered. Subject to rages, terrors, and hallucinations, he must live the rest of his life in an institution. He has no memory of what he did the hour, the day, the year before. This tragedy is the ground on which Abigail had to build a new life. How she built that life is a story of great courage and great change, of moving to a small country town, of a new family composed of three dogs, knitting, and friendship, of facing down guilt and discovering gratitude. It is also about her relationship with Rich, a man who lives in the eternal present, and the eerie poetry of his often uncanny perceptions. This wise, plainspoken, beautiful book enacts the truth Abigail discovered in the five years since the accident: You might not find meaning in disaster, but you might, with effort, make something useful of it.

197 pages. 4.2 stars after 205 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Beyond The Misty Shore by *Vicki Hinze - $1.99*

"[A] clever fusion of humor, mystery, and romance." - Publishers Weekly"Powerful and uplifting." - Literary TimesWhimsy. Serenity. And a Touch of Magic. The Seascape Inn.Marketing executive Maggie Wright and artist T.J. MacGregor are linked by a mysterious car accident that killed Maggie's cousin, Carolyn, T.J.'s fiancée. When Maggie arrives on the Maine coast determined to get answers from T.J., she discovers a tortured man who is bound to the Seascape Inn by supernatural forces. Despite the tragedy that stands between them, Maggie and T.J. begin to fall in love, seeking answers and a healing spirit they may never achieve. Vicki Hinze is the award-winning author of 24 novels, 4 nonfiction books and hundreds of articles, published in as many as sixty-three countries. She is recognized by Who's Who in the World as an author and as an educator.

268 pages. 4.0 stars after 18 reviews

Three books in the Seaswept Trilogy are $1.99 today. THe first book is shown at the top, the second two in order, below.

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Women Who Don't Wait in Line: Break the Mold, Lead the Way by *Reshma Saujani - $1.99*

There's never been a better time to be a woman. We live in an era when girls are told they can do anything. So why aren't we seeing more women rising to the top ranks of corporations and the government? Why don't our girls have more women in leadership roles to look up to? Women Who Don't Wait in Line is an urgent wake-up call from politico and activist Reshma Saujani. The former New York City Deputy Public Advocate and founder of the national nonprofit Girls Who Code argues that aversion to risk and failure is the final hurdle holding women back in the workplace. Saujani advocates a new model of female leadership based on sponsorship-where women encourage each other to compete, take risks, embrace failure, and lift each other up personally and professionally. Woven throughout the book are lessons and stories from accomplished women like Susan Lyne, Randi Zuckerberg, Mika Brzezinski, and Anne-Marie Slaughter, who have faced roadblocks and overcome them by forging new paths, being unapologetically ambitious, and never taking no for an answer. Readers are also offered a glimpse into Saujani's personal story, including her immigrant upbringing and the insights she gleaned from running a spirited campaign for U.S. Congress in 2010. Above all else, Women Who Don't Wait in Line is an inspiring call from a woman who is still deep in the trenches. Saujani aims to ignite her fellow women-and enlist them in remaking America.

176 pages. 4.0 stars after 60 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Damned Busters: To Hell and Back, Book 1 (Hell to Pay) by *Matthew Hughes - $1.99*

After accidentally summoning a demon while playing poker, the normally mild-mannered Chesney Anstruther refuses to sell his soul&#8230; which leads through various confusions to, well, Hell going on strike. Which means that nothing bad ever happens in the world - and that actually turns out to be a really bad thing. There's only one thing for it. Satan offers Chesney the ultimate deal - sign the damned contract, and he can have his heart's desire. And thus the strangest superhero duo ever seen - in Hell or on Earth - is born! Book one of the To Hell & Back saga is a riotous fantasy from the acclaimed author of the Henghis Hapthorn stories. File Under: Fantasy [ Expletives Deleted | Up, Up And Away | Endless Loveliness | Writer of Life ]

416 pages. 3.8 stars after 22 reviews

Three books in the to Hell and Back trilogy are $1.99 today. THe first book is shown at the top, the second two in order, below.

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Spy School by *Stuart Gibbs - $1.99*

Can an undercover nerd become a superstar agent? Ben Ripley sure hopes so-and his life may depend on it!

Ben Ripley may only be in middle school, but he's already pegged his dream job: C.I.A. or bust. Unfortunately for him, his personality doesn't exactly scream "secret agent." In fact, Ben is so awkward, he can barely get to school and back without a mishap. Because of his innate nerdiness, Ben is not surprised when he is recruited for a magnet school with a focus on science-but he's entirely shocked to discover that the school is actually a front for a junior C.I.A. academy. Could the C.I.A. really want him?

Actually, no. There's been a case of mistaken identity-but that doesn't stop Ben from trying to morph into a supercool undercover agent, the kind that always gets the girl. And through a series of hilarious misadventures, Ben realizes he might actually be a halfway decent spy&#8230;if he can survive all the attempts being made on his life!

306 pages. 4.6 stars after 71 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Berlin Stories by *Christopher Isherwood - $1.99*

A classic of 20th-century fiction, The Berlin Stories inspired the Broadway musical and Oscar-winning film Cabaret. First published in the 1930s, The Berlin Stories contains two astonishing related novels, The Last of Mr. Norris and Goodbye to Berlin, which are recognized today as classics of modern fiction. Isherwood magnificently captures 1931 Berlin: charming, with its avenues and cafés; marvelously grotesque, with its nightlife and dreamers; dangerous, with its vice and intrigue; powerful and seedy, with its mobs and millionaires-this is the period when Hitler was beginning his move to power. The Berlin Stories is inhabited by a wealth of characters: the unforgettable Sally Bowles, whose misadventures in the demimonde were popularized on the American stage and screen by Julie Harris in I Am A Camera and Liza Minnelli in Cabaret; Mr. Norris, the improbable old debauchee mysteriously caught between the Nazis and the Communists; plump Fräulein Schroeder, who thinks an operation to reduce the scale of her Büste might relieve her heart palpitations; and the distinguished and doomed Jewish family, the Landauers.
Christopher Isherwood was a diverse writer whose accomplishments included The Mortmere Stories (Edward Upward Series), A Single Man and a translation of The Song of God (Bhagavad Gita). But many critics hailed The Berlin Stories, the reissue of two of his best novels, as his finest. In the book, a man named Christopher Isherwood, who is and is not the author, writes a story of exile, combining the best of Isherwood's real life with the best of the life he imagined.

256 pages. 4.3 stars after 70 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Ghouls Rush In (The Peyton Clark Series) by *H.P. Mallory - $1.99*

Do you believe in love after life? Looking for a fresh start, Peyton Clark becomes the proud owner of a piece of New Orleans history: an Antebellum-era two-story house in the Garden District. It's going to take time and a fat wallet to restore the fixer-upper to its former glory, but after her recent divorce, Peyton could use the distraction. It's not long before Peyton discovers she's moved into the haunted home of a flirtatious paranormal prankster. She's receiving kisses from unseen lips and caresses from a ghostly hand, and soon she begins to have vivid dreams, bringing her face-to-face with the incomparably handsome ghost of Drake Montague. When Peyton grows closer to her general contractor, Ryan Kelly-who is as charming as he is alive-the chill in the air could only suggest Drake's jealousy from beyond the grave. But even though she's definitely attracted to and interested in Ryan, Peyton also can't get Drake out of her dreams, or her heart, as she begins to uncover the frightening truth behind his death a century ago&#8230;

283 pages. 4.2 stars after 158 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Art of Betrayal: The Secret History of MI6: Life and Death in the British Secret Service by *Gordon Corera - $1.99*

From Berlin to the Congo, from Moscow to the back streets of London, these are the stories of the agents on the front lines of British intelligence. And the truth is often more remarkable than fiction.

Gordon Corera provides a unique and unprecedented insight into this secret world and the reality that lies behind the fiction. He tells the story of how the secret service has changed since the end of the Second World War and, by focusing on the people and the relationships that lie at the heart of espionage, illustrates the danger, the drama, the intrigue, and the moral ambiguities that come with working for British intelligence.

From the defining period of the early Cold War through modern day, MI6 has undergone a dramatic transformation from a gung-ho, amateurish organisation to its modern, no less controversial, incarnation. And some of the individuals featured here, in turn, helped shape the course of those events. Corera draws on the first-hand accounts of those who have spied, lied, and in some cases nearly died in service of the state. They range from the spymasters to the agents they controlled to their sworn enemies. And the truth is often more remarkable than the fiction.

488 pages. 3.8 stars after 36 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Raven Ring (The Lyra Novels) by *Patricia C. Wrede - $1.99*

In this book from Wrede's acclaimed Lyra fantasy series, a young woman must fight for her life while on a quest to claim a magical family heirloomThree weeks after Eleret's mother is killed, the messenger arrives with the tragic news. She died far from home, succumbing to wounds sustained in battle, and Eleret must travel to reclaim her belongings. The overland journey to the city of Ciaron is treacherous, but Eleret has no fear. She straps a dagger to her leg and sets off to recover one of her mother's prized possessions: a ring etched with a raven. Though she makes it to Ciaron safely, getting home is another story.

Eleret doesn't know what's special about her mother's ring, but someone wanted it badly enough to kill for it. To make it home in one piece, she must unlock the mysteries of the ring her mother died to protect.

330 pages. 4.6 stars after 57 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Silent Harmony: A Vivienne Taylor Horse Lover's Mystery (Fairmont Riding Academy) by *Michele Scott - $1.99*

Small town seventeen-year-old Vivienne Taylor is a talented equestrian with Olympic dreams and a little something extra going on-she is also an "equine empath," someone who has the ability to read horses' minds and moods. When she receives a full scholarship to attend Fairmont Riding Academy, a prep school with a famous riding program, she struggles with homesickness, hazing by the school's snooty drama queen, intense competition in the sport of three-day-eventing, and the not-altogether-unwelcome interest of a hot guy. On top of all of that the horse given to Vivienne via the scholarship is an animal that she cannot "read" or understand. When Vivienne learns that her new horse Harmony belonged to the school's vet, who recently died in a freak accident, she senses that the horse's aloof behavior may be the result of her witnessing this accident. But as a connection begins to unfold between Vivienne and Harmony, Vivienne begins to believe that the vet's death was no accident at all--but rather murder--and she resolves, at considerable peril, to track down the killer.

238 pages. 4.3 stars after 196 reviews

Two books in the Fairmont Riding Academy Series!

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* No Rest for the Dead by *Sandra Brown - $1.99*

In this New York Times bestseller, twenty-six renowned thriller authors team up to create a first-rate serial novel-a collaboration that combines the skills of America's greatest storytellers to produce a single gripping, spellbinding mystery.

"The lineup of writers who have contributed to this mystery is akin to the Murderers' Row of the 1927 New York Yankees. There is not a weak spot in the bunch." -David Baldacci, from the Introduction

Alexander McCall Smith. Sandra Brown. Faye Kellerman. J.A. Jance. Jeffery Deaver. Kathy Reichs. Lisa Scottoline. Jeff Lindsay. These are only a handful of the names that make up the all-star lineup of authors behind No Rest for the Dead, a tale of vengeance, greed, and love that flows seamlessly, in the words of David Baldacci, "as it passes from one creator's mind to the next."

When Christopher Thomas, a ruthless curator at San Francisco's McFall Art Museum, is murdered and his decaying body is found in an iron maiden in a Berlin museum, his wife, Rosemary, is the primary suspect, and she is tried, convicted, and executed. Ten years later, Jon Nunn, the detective who cracked the case, is convinced that the wrong person was put to death. In the years since the case was closed, he's discovered a web of deceit and betrayal surrounding the Thomases that could implicate any number of people in the crime. With the help of the dead woman's friend, he plans to gather everyone who was there the night Christopher died and finally uncover the truth, suspect by suspect. Solving this case may be Nunn's last chance for redemption&#8230;but the shadowy forces behind Christopher's death will stop at nothing to silence the past forever.

In this innovative storytelling approach, each of these twenty-five bestselling writers brings their distinctive voice to a chapter of the narrative, building the tension to a shocking, explosive finale. No Rest for the Dead is a thrilling, page-turning accomplishment that only America's very best authors could achieve.

274 pages. 4.0 stars after 200 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Great Alone by *Janet Dailey - $1.99*

"Sprawling epics are supposed to offer pageantry and exotic locales...Because Janet Dailey is a well-known romance writer, one might expect love and sex. THE GREAT ALONE comes through on all counts." -- The New York Times Book Review

Best-selling and beloved author Janet Dailey captures the heart of the last American frontier in this rousing, passionate tale of splendid adventures and unforgettable loves.

Through seven generations and two-hundred years, the Tarakanov family will carve civilizations out of an untamed wilderness. In the 18th century, she is forced to choose between her beloved Cossack, Andrei, and the future of the Aleut tribe. Zachar, fated to love the gorgeous, dangerous Raven of the rival Tinglets, will betray his tribe's greatest secret. Marisha runs away with a handsome Klondike prospector, but finds her fortune as Glory St. Clair, Alaska's most beautiful and notorious madam. Wylie Cole is a man of courage and skill that harkens back to the fortitude of his Indian forebears, will play a vital role in the defense of his homeland during World War II--and the glories in the birth of the Alaskan state. These and other fascinating characters will play out a drama epic in scope, as captivating as Alaska itself. Glorious and grand, THE GREAT ALONE is an astounding achievement in storytelling.

"THE GREAT ALONE is moving, entertaining reading for lovers of romance and adventure." -- Richmond Times-Dispatch

776 pages. 4.3 stars after 15 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Raise the Bar: An Action-Based Method for Maximum Customer Reactions by *Jon Taffer - $1.99*

If there's anyone who can prevent a bar or restaurant from going belly up, it's Jon Taffer. Widely considered the greatest authority in the food and beverage, hotel, and hospitality industries, he runs the biggest trade show in the business and has turned around nearly 1,000 bars and at least that many restaurants. As host and co-producer of Spike TV's Bar Rescue, a documentary-style series, Taffer gives struggling bars one last chance to succeed with a mixture of business acumen and tough love. Now he's offering his no-nonsense strategy for eliciting just the right emotional reactions in customers to everyone. Raise the Bar distills the secrets to running a successful enterprise with Reaction Management, a strategy and philosophy Taffer developed and uses in his business and on Bar Rescue. It works whether you're running a storefront operation or a web-based company, whether you're manufacturing widgets or providing a service. Taffer's overarching philosophy is this: All business is about creating the right reactions in your customers. Even better: You can control those reactions to a very large degree. Raise the Bar is the definitive manual on transforming a bar or restaurant with actionable, proven strategies for immediate impact.

258 pages. 4.6 stars after 136 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dead Spots (A Scarlett Bernard Novel) by *Melissa F. Olson - $1.99*

Scarlett Bernard knows about personal space: step within ten feet of her, and any supernatural spells or demonic forces are instantly defused-vampires and werewolves become human again, and witches can't get out so much as a "hocus pocus." This special skill makes her a null and very valuable to Los Angeles's three most powerful magical communities, who utilize her ability to scrub crime scenes clean of all traces of the paranormal to keep humanity, and the LAPD, in the dark. But one night Scarlett's late arrival to a grisly murder scene reveals her agenda and ends with LAPD's Jesse Cruz tracking her down to strike a deal: he'll keep quiet about the undead underworld if she helps solve the case. Their pact doesn't sit well with Dash, the city's chief bloodsucker, who fears his whole vampire empire is at stake. And when clues start to point to Scarlett, it'll take more than her unique powers to catch the real killer and clear her name.

293 pages. 4.3 stars after 284 reviews

First two books in a series, $1.99 only!

​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Fifty-Seven Lives of Alex Wayfare (Strange Chemistry) by *Mg Buehrlen - $1.99*

For as long as 17-year-old Alex Wayfare can remember, she has had visions of the past. Visions that make her feel like she's really on a ship bound for America, living in Jamestown during the Starving Time, or riding the original Ferris wheel at the World's Fair. But these brushes with history pull her from her daily life without warning, sometimes leaving her with strange lasting effects and wounds she can't explain. Trying to excuse away the aftereffects has booked her more time in the principal's office than in any of her classes and a permanent place at the bottom of the social hierarchy. Alex is desperate to find out what her visions mean and get rid of them. It isn't until she meets Porter, a stranger who knows more than should be possible about her, that she learns the truth: Her visions aren't really visions. Alex is a Descender - capable of traveling back in time by accessing Limbo, the space between Life and Afterlife. Alex is one soul with fifty-six past lives, fifty-six histories. Fifty-six lifetimes to explore: the prospect is irresistible to Alex, especially when the same mysterious boy with soulful blue eyes keeps showing up in each of them. But the more she descends, the more it becomes apparent that someone doesn't want Alex to travel again. Ever. And will stop at nothing to make this life her last.

368 pages. 4.3 stars after 135 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Two Minute Rule by *Robert Crais - $1.99*

From the author of The Last Detective and Hostage, comes a thriller featuring a father searching for vengeance in the City of Angels. But for an ex-con fresh on parole, finding answers in the corruption of the LAPD means asking for help from the person least expecting it: the FBI officer who put him away&#8230;

Every seasoned criminal knows the two minute rule: the two minutes before the cops show up at the scene of a robbery. Keeping the rule means changing your life, breaking it means a lifetime in jail. But not everyone plays by the rules&#8230;

When a decisive four minutes put Max Holman in prison, he spent the next decade planning one thing: reconciliation with his estranged son. Determined to put the past behind him, Max sets out on the morning of his parole only to discover his son, a cop, was gunned down in cold blood hours earlier. When the hit is exposed as a revenge killing, Max is determined to track down the murderer-at any cost.

From the author that sets the standard of gripping, edgy suspense, _The Two Minute Rule delivers all the surprising plot twists and powerful characters that make Robert Crais one of the top crime writers today.

464 pages. 4.2 stars after 317 reviews_
_


*Daily Romance Deal* Destiny's Embrace by *Beverly Jenkins - $0.99*

Award-winning romance author Beverly Jenkins offers up another high-stakes historical romance that is sure to make you swoon. With Destiny's Embrace, Jenkins brings readers back to the American West, where Logan Yates, a self-important ranch owner, must confront his feelings for his beautiful, free spirited housekeeper, Mariah Cooper. While they bicker incessantly, their sexual tension is palpable, and only rises when Mariah's former lover arrives on the scene. Will she accept Logan's heart? Set in 19th-century California, Destiny's Embrace features unforgettable characters and a satisfying mix of adventure and passion from nation's premier writer of African-American historical romance.

384 pages. 4.7 stars after 261 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A History of the World in 6 Glasses by *Tom Standage - $1.99*

From beer to Coca-Cola, the six drinks that have helped shape human history. Throughout human history. certain drinks have done much more than just quench thirst. As Tom Standage relates with authority and charm, six of them have had a surprisingly pervasive influence on the course of history, becoming the defining drink during a pivotal historical period. A History of the World in 6 Glasses tells the story of humanity from the Stone Age to the 21st century through the lens of beer, wine, spirits, coffee, tea, and cola. Beer was first made in the Fertile Crescent and by 3000 B.C.E. was so important to Mesopotamia and Egypt that it was used to pay wages. In ancient Greece wine became the main export of her vast seaborne trade, helping spread Greek culture abroad. Spirits such as brandy and rum fueled the Age of Exploration, fortifying seamen on long voyages and oiling the pernicious slave trade. Although coffee originated in the Arab world, it stoked revolutionary thought in Europe during the Age of Reason, when coffeehouses became centers of intellectual exchange. And hundreds of years after the Chinese began drinking tea, it became especially popular in Britain, with far-reaching effects on British foreign policy. Finally, though carbonated drinks were invented in 18th-century Europe they became a 20th-century phenomenon, and Coca-Cola in particular is the leading symbol of globalization. For Tom Standage, each drink is a kind of technology, a catalyst for advancing culture by which he demonstrates the intricate interplay of different civilizations. You may never look at your favorite drink the same way again.

311 pages. 4.4 stars after 279 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Burning Water (A Diana Tregarde Investigation) by *Mercedes Lackey - $1.99*

A sexy witch who writes romances and a police detective who sees more than mortal man team up to battle an ancient Aztec god!

Dallas Police Detective Mark Valdez isn't just any cop, he's a psychic who knows that the cattle mutilations and torture murders he's been investigating are somehow tied together. He also knows that his meager psychic abilities aren't enough to identify the killers, much less stop them.

Luckily, Mark has an ace up his sleeve: an attractive young romance novelist who happens to be a practicing witch. And not just any witch, either-Diana Tregarde is a Guardian, charged with protecting the Earth and all its creatures.

Using modern science and ancient magics, Diana and Mark discover that they are tailing no ordinary serial killer but the awakened avatar of an Aztec god. Tezcatlipoca and his four beautiful handmaidens are preparing for a great sacrifice that will transform North America into a new Aztec realm.

Diana isn't sure her powers are strong enough to take on those of a risen Aztec god, but she has no choice. As a Guardian, she is sworn to protect mankind, even at the cost of her own life. Luckily, she does not stand alone. Mark Valdez is more than just a cop. And Tezcatlipoca is not the only Aztec god walking in the world.

303 pages. 4.1 stars after 37 reviews

Three books in the Diana Tregarde series are part of the Kindle Daily Deal plus one that's regularly priced at $1.99. The first in the series is shown above.

  ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Die for Me (Revenants Book 1) by *Amy Plum - $1.99*

My life had always been blissfully, wonderfully normal. But it only took one moment to change everything. Suddenly, my sister, Georgia, and I were orphans. We put our lives into storage and moved to Paris to live with my grandparents. And I knew my shattered heart, my shattered life, would never feel normal again. Then I met Vincent. Mysterious, sexy, and unnervingly charming, Vincent Delacroix appeared out of nowhere and swept me off my feet. Just like that, I was in danger of losing my heart all over again. But I was ready to let it happen. Of course, nothing is ever that easy. Because Vincent is no normal human. He has a terrifying destiny, one that puts his life at risk every day. He also has enemies . . . immortal, murderous enemies who are determined to destroy him and all of his kind. While I'm fighting to piece together the remnants of my life, can I risk putting my heart-as well as my life and my family's-in jeopardy for a chance at love?

353 pages. 4.4 stars after 424 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Great Santini by *Pat Conroy - $1.99*

The bestselling Pat Conroy novel-now available as an ebook

The moving portrait of a son's struggle to escape the iron fist of his volatile military father

Marine Colonel Bull Meecham commands his home like a soldiers' barracks. Cold and controlling but also loving, Bull has complicated relationships with each member of his family-in particular, his eldest son, Ben. Though he desperately seeks his father's approval, Ben is determined to break out from the Colonel's shadow. With guidance from teachers at his new school, he strives to find the courage to stand up to his father once and for all.

Inspired by Conroy's own relationship with his father, The Great Santini is a captivating and unflinching portrayal of modern family life and a moving story of a son becoming a man.

450 pages. 4.4 stars after 325 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Home to Seaview Key by *Sherryl Woods - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Sherryl Woods reveals that the most delightful surprises may await right in your own backyard! Falling for a handsome stranger on the very morning they meet is hardly what recently divorced Abby Miller planned for her return to Seaview Key. Hoping to mend an old friendship and to give back to the community she loves, Abby's definitely not looking for love. For ex-soldier Seth Landry, Seaview Key seems like the perfect place to heal a broken heart&#8230;eventually. And when he rescues a beautiful woman on the beach, his nightmares about the past are eclipsed by daydreams about the future. Neither Abby nor Seth are looking for forever, but powerful love has its own timetable. And taking a chance on the future will test their courage in ways neither of them could possibly have anticipated.

384 pages. 4.3 stars after 155 reviews

Five romances by five authors, $1.99 each today only!

   ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Imperial Woman: The Story of the Last Empress of China by *Pearl S. Buck - $1.99*

Pearl S. Buck's remarkable account of the life of Tzu Hsi, the magnetic and fierce-minded woman from humble origins who became China's last empress

In Imperial Woman, Pearl S. Buck brings to life the amazing story of Tzu Hsi, who rose from concubine status to become the working head of the Qing Dynasty. Born from a humble background, Tzu Hsi falls in love with her cousin Jung Lu, a handsome guard-but while still a teenager she is selected, along with her sister and hundreds of other girls, for relocation to the Forbidden City. Already set apart on account of her beauty, she's determined to be the emperor's favorite, and devotes all of her talent and cunning to the task. When the emperor dies, she finds herself in a role of supreme power, one she'll command for nearly fifty years. Much has been written about Tzu Hsi, but no other novel recreates her life-the extraordinary personality, together with the world of court intrigue and the period of national turmoil with which she dealt-as well as Imperial Woman.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Pearl S. Buck including rare images from the author's estate.

384 pages. 4.5 stars after 205 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Earth Strike: Star Carrier: Book One by *Ian Douglas - $1.99*

In the vein of the hit television show -the first book in the action-packed Star Carrier science fiction series by Ian Douglas, author of the popular Inheritance, Heritage, and Legacy Trilogies and one of the most adept writers of military sf working today. Earth Strike \rockets readers into a vast and deadly intergalactic battle, as humankind attempts to bring down an evil empire and establish itself as the new major power. Fans of Robert Heinlein's Starship Troopers and Joe Haldeman's The Forever War, welcome aboard the Star Carrier!

369 pages. 4.0 stars after 169 reviews

The first three books of the Star Carrier series are $1.99 today. Books four and five are also listed below for your convenience, but are not on sale. Series shown in order.

   ​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Egypt Game by *Zilpha Keatley Snyder - $1.99*

The first time Melanie Ross meets April Hall, she's not sure they have anything in common. But she soon discovers that they both love anything to do with ancient Egypt. When they stumble upon a deserted storage yard, Melanie and April decide it's the perfect spot for the Egypt Game. Before long there are six Egyptians, and they all meet to wear costumes, hold ceremonies, and work on their secret code. Everyone thinks it's just a game until strange things start happening. Has the Egypt Game gone too far?

234 pages. 3.9 stars after 255 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Let Me Call You Sweetheart by *Mary Higgins Clark - $2.99*

It's a minor accident that brings prosecutor Kerry McGrath to the plastic surgeon's office with her beloved daughter, Robin. But even as the doctor assures Kerry that her daughter's scars will heal, she spies a familiar-looking beautiful woman in the waiting room and is seized by an overpowering sense of deja vu. When, on a return visit, she sees the same haunting face -- on another woman -- she has an intense flash of recognition: it's the face of Suzanne Reardon, the "Sweetheart Murder" victim, killed more than ten years ago! The case resulted in a guilty verdict and life sentence for Suzanne's husband, Skip. But for what possible reason would Dr. Smith be giving his patients the face of a dead woman?

As Kerry immerses herself in a fresh investigation, she is catapulted into the strange and ominous territory of those so obsessed with beauty they'll kill for it. Each new piece of evidence she unearths reveals a disturbing cache of questions. Not only does everyone involved want to keep the case closed, it's clear somebody will stop at nothing to keep it sealed forever. As she delves deeper she finds she's wrestling with a force so sinister that her own life -- and her daughter's -- is threatened with increasing peril....

Interweaving fascinating characters with deeply daring, staggeringly unpredictable plot twists, Mary Higgins Clark reminds us that she is, indeed, America's Queen of Suspense.

320 pages. 4.1 stars after 102 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Easier Said Than Done by *Nikki Woods - $0.99*

Easier Said Than Done is a touching new novel of love and risk, featuring a sassy and skillfully created cast of characters that are so full of life, they breathe, dream, and shout right off the page. Kingston Phillips, a beautiful entertainment executive in the fast-paced city of Chicago, has finally grasped the brass ring. But just as her friends and colleagues are buzzing with her success, Kingston must return to Jamaica for her grandmother's funeral.

While there, childhood tragedies, heartbreak, and family jealousies come back to haunt her, threatening to shatter her dreams. Not only does Kingston come face to face with the college sweetheart who left her heartbroken, but her grandmother names her executor of her will and forces her to make a life-altering decision.

Does Kingston continue to reap her success in Chicago or stay in Jamaica to fulfill her grandmother's dream-possibly risking another broken heart? Can a modern woman find the balance between a successful career and the responsibilities of family and love while enduring the bumps along the way? Or is life really &#8230; Easier Said Than Done?

306 pages. 4.7 stars after 29 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Make Art Make Money: Lessons from Jim Henson on Fueling Your Creative Career by *Elizabeth Hyde Stevens - $1.99*

In our culture, artistic genius and poverty seem inevitably linked, but does it have to be that way? Jim Henson didn't think so. An iconic creator and savvy businessman, Henson is a model for artists everywhere: without sacrificing his creative vision, Henson built an empire of lovable Muppets that continues to educate and inspire-and a business that was worth $150 million at the time of his death. How did he ever pull it off? And how can other creators follow in his path? In Make Art Make Money: Lessons from Jim Henson on Fueling Your Creative Career, journalist and educator Elizabeth Hyde Stevens presents ten principles of Henson's art and business practices that will inspire artists everywhere. Part manifesto, part history, part cultural criticism, part self-help, Make Art Make Money is a new kind of business book for creative professionals: a guide for creating and succeeding thanks to lessons from the Muppet Master himself. This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book.

468 pages. 4.7 stars after 20 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Mortality Bridge by *Steven R. Boyett - $1.99*

Decades ago, a young rock and blues guitarist and junkie named Niko signed in blood on the dotted line and in return became the stuff of music legend. But when the love of his damned life grows mortally and mysteriously ill, he realizes he has lost more than he bargained for-and that was not part of the deal. So Niko sets out on a harrowing journey from the streets of Los Angeles through the downtown subway tunnels and across the red-lit plain of the most vividly realized hell since Dante to play the gig of his mortgaged life and win back the purloined soul of his lost love.

Mortality Bridge remixes Orpheus, Dante, Faust, the Crossroads legend, and more in a beautiful, brutal, and surprisingly funny quest across a Hieronymus Bosch landscape of myth, music, and mayhem, and across an inner terrain of addiction, damnation, and redemption.

Winner of the 2011 Emperor Norton Award for best novel by a San Francisco Bay Area writer.

398 pages. 4.6 stars after 23 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Science Fair by *Ridley Pearson - $1.99*

Grdankl the Strong, president of Kprshtskan, is plotting to take over the American government. His plan is to infiltrate the science fair at Hubble Middle School, located in a Maryland suburb just outside Washington. The rich kids at Hubble cheat by buying their projects every year, and Grdankl's cronies should have no problem selling them his government-corrupting software. But this year, Toby Harbinger, a regular kid with Discount Warehouse shoes, is determined to win the $5,000 prize-even if he has to go up against terrorists to do it. With the help of his best friends, Tamara and Micah, Toby takes on Assistant Principal Paul Parmit, aka "The Armpit", a laser-eyed stuffed owl, and two eBay buyers named Darth and the Wookiee who seem to think that the Harrison-Ford-signed BlasTech DL-44 blaster Toby sold them is a counterfeit. What transpires is a hilarious adventure filled with mystery, suspense, and levitating frogs.

412 pages. 4.3 stars after 34 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* A Dangerous Talent (An Alix London Mystery) by *Aaron Elkins - $1.99*

Alix London has a promising career as an art consultant, a sumptuous condo in Seattle's toniest neighborhood, a gorgeous figure, and a presence that exudes Ivy League breeding and old money. She has it all...or does she? Only Alix knows that the image she presents to the world is a carefully constructed mirage that veils an embarrassing truth. A brilliant, once-promising art student, the daughter of a prominent New York art conservator, her world was left in ruins when her father went to prison for art forgery. Now a Harvard dropout with an emptied bank account, she is languishing in a career that has produced little more than a lucky house-sitting gig. But all of that changes when Alix meets Christine Lemay, a novice art collector with money to burn and a hot tip on a recently discovered painting by American master Georgia O'Keeffe. Chris hires Alix to perform the authentication, an assignment that finally could launch Alix into the big leagues. But soon after her arrival in Santa Fe, she finds herself tangled up in a web of forgery, deceit--and murder. Anxious to avoid becoming the next victim, she teams up with FBI Special Agent Ted Ellesworth--and gets a little unlikely help from her roguish father--to uncover the truth behind the painting and those who would kill to have it. Sharp, witty, and devilishly fun, A Dangerous Talent offers an insider's look into the surprisingly treacherous contemporary art world.

271 pages. 4.1 stars after 301 reviews

The first two books in the Alix London series by the Elkins are on sale today for $1.99 each! The first one is shown above, the second one, A Cruise to Die For, is shown below. The third one, The Art Whisperer, also shown below, is $4.99 right now but is shown for your convenience.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Destiny: A Novel by *Sally Beauman - $1.99*

Sally Beauman's international bestseller sweeps across decades and continents to tell a spellbinding story of star-crossed love
Edouard's story begins in London in 1940. At fourteen, he's the son of a baron and second in line to a dazzling jewelry dynasty.
Helene's story begins in Alabama in 1950. An only child, she lives with her mother in a trailer park and dreams of escaping her hardscrabble life.

Their paths cross in France, and a brief, passionate affair follows. They are separated by fate, and that seems to be the end. But Edouard cannot devote his life to business . . . not before finding Helene again.

Destiny is Sally Beauman's masterpiece about a man and a woman and their once-in-a-lifetime love.

848 pages. 4.4 stars after 28 reviews

I'd not heard of this book before, but apparently it was first published in the 1980's--it only has 28 reviews on Amazon, but 452 reviews on Goodreads, with a 3.9 overall rating.


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Writing on the Wall: Social Media - The First 2,000 Years by *Tom Standage - $1.99*

From the bestselling author of A History of the World in 6 Glasses, the story of social media from ancient Rome to the Arab Spring and beyond. Social media is anything but a new phenomenon. From the papyrus letters that Cicero and other Roman statesmen used to exchange news, to the hand-printed tracts of the Reformation and the pamphlets that spread propaganda during the American and French revolutions, the ways people shared information with their peers in the past are echoed in the present. After decades of newspapers, radio, and television dominating in dissemination of information, the Internet has spawned a reemergence of social media as a powerful new way for individuals to share information with their friends, driving public discourse in new ways. Standage reminds us how historical social networks have much in common with modern social media. The Catholic Church's dilemmas in responding to Martin Luther's attacks are similar to those of today's large institutions in responding to criticism on the Internet, for example, and seventeenth-century complaints about the distractions of coffeehouses mirror modern concerns about social media. Invoking figures from Thomas Paine to Vinton Cerf, co-inventor of the Internet, Standage explores themes that have long been debated, from the tension between freedom of expression and censorship to social media's role in spurring innovation and fomenting revolution. Writing on the Wall draws on history to cast provocative new light on today's social media and encourages debate and discussion about how we'll communicate in the future.

288 pages. 4.4 stars after 51 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Breakdown by *Katherine Amt Hanna - $1.99*

An influenza plague decimates humanity... A man loses his wife and baby daughter... Six years after a pandemic devastates the human population, former rock star Chris Price finally makes it from New York to Britain to reunite with his brother. His passage leaves him scarred, in body and mind, by exposure to humankind at its most desperate and dangerous. But another ordeal awaits him beyond the urban ruins, in an idyllic country refuge where Chris meets a woman, Pauline, who is largely untouched by the world's horrors. Together, Chris and Pauline undertake the most difficult facet of Chris's journey: confronting grief, violence, and the man Chris has become. They will discover whether the human spirit is capable of surviving and loving again in this darker, harder world.

363 pages. 4.1 stars after 403 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Boys Like You by *Juliana Stone - $1.99*

IF

If I hadn't fallen asleep. If I hadn't gotten behind the wheel. If I hadn't made a mistake.

One mistake. And everything changes.

For Monroe Blackwell, one small mistake has torn her family apart --leaving her empty and broken. There's a hole in her heart that nothing can fill --that no one can fill. And a summer in Louisiana with her Grandma isn't going to change that...

Nathan Everets knows heartache first-hand when a car accident leaves his best friend in a coma. And it's his fault. He should be the one lying in the hospital. The one who will never play guitar again. He doesn't deserve forgiveness, and a court-appointed job at the Blackwell B&B isn't going to change that...

Captivating and hopeful, this achingly poignant novel brings together two lost souls struggling with grief and guilt -- looking for acceptance, so they can find forgiveness.

283 pages. 4.1 stars after 17 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Gone South by *Robert R. McCammon - $1.99*

A moment of madness forces a Vietnam veteran to run for his life

Two decades after he finished serving his country in the jungles of Southeast Asia, Dan Lambert still pays the price. As he hustles for construction work in the heat of a brutal Louisiana summer, Dan tries to ignore the pounding in his head-a constant reminder of the Agent Orange-caused leukemia which will soon end his life. And now the bank wants to repossess his truck. His attempt to reason with the loan officer does not get him far. Dan loses himself in rage, and for a moment is back in the jungle again. When he comes out of his bloodlust, he has shot the banker through the chest. There is nothing to do but run.

On his trail are two peculiar bounty hunters: a onetime Siamese twin and a heavyset Elvis impersonator. To save his own life, Dan is going to have to remember why it was worth living in the first place.

416 pages. 4.4 stars after 78 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Take Over at Midnight (The Night Stalkers) by *M. L. Buchman - $1.99*

Praise for I Own the Dawn, an NPR Best Book of 2012

"A rousing mix of romance and military action thrills...Buchman blends tender feelings with military politics to keep readers riveted."--Publishers Weekly

"Filled with action, adventure, and danger."--Booklist

Name: Lola LaRue 
Rank: Chief Warrant Officer 3 
Mission: Copilot deadly choppers on the world's most dangerous missions 
Name: Tim Maloney 
Rank: Sergeant 
Mission: Man the guns and charm the ladies

The Past Doesn't Matter, When Their Future is Doomed

Nothing sticks to "Crazy" Tim Maloney, until he falls hard for a tall Creole beauty with a haunted past and a penchant for reckless flying. Lola LaRue never thought she'd be susceptible to a man's desire, but even with Tim igniting her deepest passions, it may be too late now...With the nation under an imminent threat of biological warfare, Tim and Lola are the only ones who can stop the madness--and to do that, they're going to have to trust each other way beyond their limits...

382 pages. 4.6 stars after 18 reviews

This is the fourth book in the Night Stalker romantic suspense series. The first three books, not on sale, are shown below for your convenience.

  ​

*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Our One Common Country: Abraham Lincoln and the Hampton Roads Peace Conference of 1865 by *James B. Conroy - $1.99*

Our One Common Country explores the most critical meeting of the Civil War. Given short shrift or overlooked by many historians, the Hampton Roads Conference of 1865 was a crucial turning point in the War between the States. In this well written and highly documented book, James B. Conroy describes in fascinating detail what happened when leaders from both sides came together to try to end the hostilities. The meeting was meant to end the fighting on peaceful terms. It failed, however, and the war dragged on for two more bloody, destructive months. Through meticulous research of both primary and secondary sources, Conroy tells the story of the doomed peace negotiations through the characters who lived it. With a fresh and immediate perspective, Our One Common Country offers a thrilling and eye-opening look into the inability of our nation's leaders to find a peaceful solution. The failure of the Hamptons Roads Conference shaped the course of American history and the future of America's wars to come.

416 pages. 4.8 stars after 22 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Sheep Look Up by *John Brunner - $1.99*

In THE SHEEP LOOK UP, Brunner returns to a style similar to that of the manically inventive STAND ON ZANZIBAR, and delivers another fast-paced, kaleidoscopically comprehensive view of a near future rife with looming ecological dangers and possibly about to be saved by an underground revolutionary movement--if its leader can survive the hostility of vested interests to deliver his message of hope.

"One of the most important science fiction authors. Brunner held a mirror up to reflect our foibles because he wanted to save us from ourselves."

--SF Site

For each generation, there is a writer meant to bend the rules of what we know. Hugo Award winner (Best Novel, STAND ON ZANZIBAR) and British science fiction master John Brunner remains one of the most influential and respected authors of all time, and now E-Reads is pleased to re-introduce many of his classic works. For readers familiar with his vision, it's a chance to re-examine his thoughtful worlds and words, while for new readers, Brunner's work proves itself the very definition of timeless.

398 pages. 4.6 stars after 44 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Mouseheart: 1 by *Lisa Fiedler - $1.99*

The Warriors series meets Redwall in this first book in an epic animal adventure series set in the subway tunnels of Brooklyn.

Hopper is just an ordinary pet shop mouse before he escapes. Soon he finds himself below the bustling streets of Brooklyn, deep within the untamed tangles of transit tunnels, and in Atlantia, a glorious utopian rat civilization.

But all is not what it seems. Though Hopper is treated as a royal guest, he misses his siblings that he lost in the escape attempt. That, and Atlantia is constantly threatened by the rebels who wish to bring the city to its knees. And there are cats everywhere in Atlantia, cats that leave the citizens unharmed&#8230; and no one can seem to answer why.

Soon, Hopper is caught in the crosshairs of a colossal battle, one that crosses generations and species. As the clashes rage, Hopper learns terrible, extraordinary secrets: Deadly secrets about Atlantia. Painful secrets about his friends.

And one powerful secret about his destiny&#8230;

321 pages. 4.1 stars after 33 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Flamekeepers by *J. Gregory Smith - $1.99*

Former SEAL Lukasz Gardocki thinks he's seen the last of covert missions. That is, until he's approached for a special job: infiltrate the Flamekeepers, a doomsday cult with a mysterious, charismatic leader that may be developing a deadly chemical weapon. Already entrenched with the group is Alecia Motley, the sister of Lukasz's deceased best friend, who, after a shocking discovery, is now in over her head trying to expose the group's secrets. As Lukasz is drawn deeper into the world of the Flamekeepers, his attraction to Alecia grows even as the group's sinister goals start to come into focus; on the surface they appear to be preparing for the apocalypse, but the cult's members may in fact be plotting to start it themselves. Lukasz will need all his training and skills to uncover the truth and expose the Flamekeepers before they learn his secret-or worse, carry out their plans.

342 pages. 3.9 stars after 30 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Dawn Comes Early (The Brides Of Last Chance Ranch Series Book 1) by *Margaret Brownley - $1.99*

Looking for a woman of good character and pleasant disposition willing to learn the ranching business in Arizona territory. Must be SINGLE and prepared to remain so now and forever more. Will be given ownership of ranch. -Eleanor Walker

Disgraced dime novelist Kate Tenney fled the city that banned her latest book for a fresh start at a cattle ranch in the Arizona Territory. She hopes ranching turns out to be as romantic as she portrayed it in her novels. But what awaits her is a much harder life. There is no room for mistakes on a working cattle ranch in 1895, and Kate is ill-prepared for her new life. She quickly learns that dawn comes early . . . every day. But she is tenacious. Having been abandoned by a string of men, Kate has no intention of ever marrying. But she didn't expect to meet Luke Adams either. Luke awakens feelings inside Kate she doesn't recognize, and his steady presence is a constant distraction. She has only written about love in the past, never known it herself. But her feelings for Luke stand in the way of all she has to gain if she is chosen as the heir. Perhaps God brought Kate to the barrenness of the desert to give new life to her jaded heart.

353 pages. 4.3 stars after 125 reviews

Three books in the The Brides of Last Chance Ranch series is on sale for $1.99 each! The first one is above, the other two are shown in order below.

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Twins Platoon: An Epic Story of Young Marines at War in Vietnam by *Christy W. Sauro Jr. - $2.99*

In the evening of June 28, 1967, 150 young Americans were sworn into the Marine Corps as part of the pre-game ceremonies of a Minnesota Twins baseball game. Before the end of the fourth inning these volunteers were being hustled on to buses, on their way to boot camp. It was a journey that would take them from a boyhood of baseball in the American heartland to manhood on the killing fields of Vietnam. Christy Sauro was one of the Twins Platoon, and in this book he tells what it was like-from the pomp and ceremony of induction to the all-too-real initiation by fire that would shortly follow: in mere months, he and most of the Twins Platoon were on the ground in Vietnam and promptly faced with some of the toughest fighting of the war, the Siege of Khe Sanh and the Tet Offensive, including the brutal Battle for Hue. From baseball to boot camp to brutal combat, his is a firsthand story of American life being lived at the limits-and changed forever.

288 pages. 4.9 stars after 129 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Hard Spell: An Occult Crimes Unit Investigation by *Justin Gustainis - $1.99*

Stan Markowski is a Detective Sergeant on the Scranton PD's Supernatural Crimes Investigation Unit. Like the rest of America, Scranton's got an uneasy 'live and let unlive' relationship with the supernatural. But when a vamp puts the bite on an unwilling victim, or some witch casts the wrong kind of spell, that's when they call Markowski. He carries a badge. Also, a crucifix, some wooden stakes, a big vial of holy water, and a 9mm Beretta loaded with silver bullets. File Under: Urban Fantasy [ Dial V For Vampire | Forbidden Spells | Bite Club | Scranton By Night ] From the Paperback edition.

400 pages. 4.3 stars after 102 reviews

Two books in the Occult Crimes Unit series are on sale for $1.99 each. The first in the series is shown above.

​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Case of the Lost Boy (The Buddy Files, 1) by *Dori Hillestad Butler - $1.99*

The Edgar Award-winning first book in Dori Hillestad Butler's Buddy Files series

King's family is missing, and he's been put in the P-O-U-N-D. Why doesn't his beloved human, Kayla, come to get him?

When King is adopted by Connor and his mom, things get more confusing. The new family calls him Buddy!

Then Connor disappears!

Buddy (aka King) has some big problems to solve. Mystery fans and dog lovers will be swept up in Dori Butler's entertaining story about a smart, funny, loyal dog . . . and left eager for Buddy's next adventure.

123 pages. 4.4 stars after 69 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Glass Room by *Simon Mawer - $1.99*

Honeymooners Viktor and Liesel Landauer are filled with the optimism and cultural vibrancy of central Europe of the 1920s when they meet modernist architect Rainer von Abt. He builds for them a home to embody their exuberant faith in the future, and the Landauer House becomes an instant masterpiece. Viktor and Liesel, a rich Jewish mogul married to a thoughtful, modern gentile, pour all of their hopes for their marriage and budding family into their stunning new home, filling it with children, friends, and a generation of artists and thinkers eager to abandon old-world European style in favor of the new and the avant-garde. But as life intervenes, their new home also brings out their most passionate desires and darkest secrets. As Viktor searches for a warmer, less challenging comfort in the arms of another woman, and Liesel turns to her wild, mischievous friend Hana for excitement, the marriage begins to show signs of strain. The radiant honesty and idealism of 1930 quickly evaporate beneath the storm clouds of World War II. As Nazi troops enter the country, the family must leave their old life behind and attempt to escape to America before Viktor's Jewish roots draw Nazi attention, and before the family itself dissolves. As the Landauers struggle for survival abroad, their home slips from hand to hand, from Czech to Nazi to Soviet possession and finally back to the Czechoslovak state, with new inhabitants always falling under the fervent and unrelenting influence of the Glass Room. Its crystalline perfection exerts a gravitational pull on those who know it, inspiring them, freeing them, calling them back, until the Landauers themselves are finally drawn home to where their story began. Brimming with barely contained passion and cruelty, the precision of science, the wild variance of lust, the catharsis of confession, and the fear of failure - the Glass Room contains it all.

417 pages. 4.2 stars after 159 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* And the Miss Ran Away With the Rake: Rhymes With Love by *Elizabeth Boyle - $1.99*

From _New York Times_ bestselling author Elizabeth Boyle's popular Rhymes with Love series, comes _And the Miss Ran Away with the Rake_, a fast-paced, sensual historical romance. Miss Daphne Dale isn't looking for love, but when she reads an advertisement looking for a "sensible lady," she can't resist. The tender dialogue with the mysterious "Mr. Dishforth" is a welcome respite from the time she must spend with Lord Henry Seldon, an infuriating rogue she can't stop thinking about. Which one will capture her heart? RITA Award--winning author Elizabeth Boyle offers up another magical story filled with sensuality, passion, and wit. A sexy page turner, _And the Miss Ran Away with the Rake_ is a lively and clever romance that you won't want to put down.

384 pages. 4.0 stars after 53 reviews

This is the second book in the series. I'm not sure that these have to be read in order--they each have different heroines. But the books are shown in publication order below (with #2 above).

You can pick up the first in the series, Along Came a Duke for $3.79, a novella, Have You Any Rogues (#2.5), for $1.99, If Wishes Were Earls (#3) for $4.74, and The Viscount Who Lived Down the Lane (#5) for $4.74.

   ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* We'll Always Have Paris: A Mother/Daughter Memoir by *Jennifer Coburn - $2.99*

How her daughter and her passport taught Jennifer to live like there's no tomorrow.

Jennifer Coburn has always been terrified of dying young. So she decides to save up and drop everything to travel with her daughter, Katie, on a whirlwind European adventure before it's too late. Even though her husband can't join them, even though she's nervous about the journey, and even though she's perfectly healthy, Jennifer is determined to jam her daughter's mental photo album with memories--just in case. From the cafes of Paris to the top of the Leaning Tower of Pisa, Jennifer and Katie take on Europe one city at a time, united by their desire to see the world and spend precious time together. In this heartwarming generational love story, Jennifer reveals how their adventures helped vanquish her fear of dying...for the sake of living.

"Brimming with joie de vivre!"--Jamie Cat Callan, author of _Ooh La La! French Women's Secrets to Feeling Beautiful Every Day_

"Coburn proves as adept at describing the terrain of the human heart as she is the gardens of Alcazar or the streets of Paris."--Claire and Mia Fontaine, authors of the bestselling _Come Back_ and _Have Mother, Will Travel_

397 pages. 4.8 stars after 54 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Hyperthought by *M. M. Buckner - $1.99*

Hyperthought recounts the adventures of a young man who trusts an unscrupulous doctor to enhance his brain function, and of a young woman who tries to save him.

The year is 2125, and the Earth has undergone drastic climate change due to global warming. People crowd in sealed underground habitats to avoid the stormy, toxic surface. Feisty little Jolie Sauvage leads extreme surface adventure tours for rich executives.

Jolie's friend, Dr. Judith Merida, is peddling a new cosmetic neurosurgery, which she claims will wake the brain's latent, unconscious senses.

Jolie makes a disasterous mistake when she introduces Dr. Merida to one of her wealthy tour group clients, Jin Sura, an arrogant but troubled young man with a terrible desire for knowledge.

212 pages. 4.2 stars after 12 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Smarter Than Squirrels (Down Girl and Sit series) by *Lucy A. Nolan - $1.99*

THE HILARIOUS ADVENTURES OF TWO CONFUSED CANINES Down Girl and Sit are two dogs who are "smarter than squirrels." They know how to protect their masters from all the things that can go wrong in the neighborhood: they bark at paperboys and guard the garbage cans, and keep mischievous squirrels at bay. But when Here Kitty Kitty moves in next door, their daily routines are turned topsy-turvy. Filled with humor and adventure, this illustrated chapter book takes a look at life in the backyard from the well-intentioned but misguided viewpoint of man's best friend.

64 pages. 4.7 stars after 31 reviews

A series of chapter books for kids in grades 1-3. The first book is shown above, books 2-4 are shown below in order.

  ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FYI, the Sci Fi and youth deals are in Kindle Unlimited -- the others do not appear to be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Wind Is Not a River by *Brian Payton - $1.99*

_The Wind Is Not a River_ is Brian Payton's gripping tale of survival and an epic love story in which a husband and wife--separated by the only battle of World War II to take place on American soil--fight to reunite in Alaska's starkly beautiful Aleutian Islands. Following the death of his younger brother in Europe, journalist John Easley is determined to find meaning in his loss. Leaving behind his beloved wife, Helen, he heads north to investigate the Japanese invasion of Alaska's Aleutian Islands, a story censored by the U.S. government. While John is accompanying a crew on a bombing run, his plane is shot down over the island of Attu. He survives only to find himself exposed to a harsh and unforgiving wilderness, known as "the birthplace of winds." There, John must battle the elements, starvation, and his own remorse while evading discovery by the Japanese. Alone at home, Helen struggles with the burden of her husband's disappearance. Caught in extraordinary circumstances, in this new world of the missing, she is forced to reimagine who she is--and what she is capable of doing. Somehow, she must find John and bring him home, a quest that takes her into the farthest reaches of the war, beyond the safety of everything she knows.

An interview with the author can be found on the Amazon product page.

325 pages. 4.1 stars after 112 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Heir (Windham Book 1) by *Grace Burrowes - $1.99*

_New York Times_ and _USA Today_ Bestseller! "A dazzling debut brimming with passion, romance, and wit." -Sophia Nash, RITA ward-winning author of _Secrets of a Scandalous Bride_

An earl who can't be bribed... Gayle Windham, earl of Westhaven, is the first legitimate son and heir to the duke of Moreland. To escape his father's inexorable pressure to marry, he decides to spend the summer at his townhouse in London, where he finds himself intrigued by the secretive ways of his beautiful housekeeper... A lady who can't be protected... Anna Seaton is a beautiful, talented, educated woman, which is why it is so puzzling to Gayle Windham that she works as his housekeeper. As the two draw closer and begin to lose their hearts to each other, Anna's secrets threaten to bring the earl's orderly life crashing down-and he doesn't know how he's going to protect her from the fallout... "A luminous and graceful erotic Regency...a captivating love story that will have readers eagerly awaiting the planned sequels." - Publishers Weekly (starred review)

"Burrowes' outstanding debut is a witty, sensual, Regency romance featuring complex characters who ring to to the time period, leaving readers saying huzzah!" - Booklist (starred review)

455 pages. 3.8 stars after 218 reviews

Eight books in the Windham series by Grace Burrows are $1.99 today. Books shown in series order.

      ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Brotherhood: Dharma, Destiny, and the American Dream by *Deepak Chopra - $1.99*

In Brotherhood, Deepak and Sanjiv Chopra reveal the story of their personal struggles and triumphs as doctors, immigrants, and brothers. They were born in the ferment of liberated India after 1947, as an age-old culture was reinventing its future. For the young, this meant looking to the West.

The Chopra brothers were among the most eager and ambitious of the new generation. In the 1970s, they each emigrated to the United States to make a new life. Both faced tough obstacles: While Deepak encountered resistance from Western-trained doctors over the mind-body connection, Sanjiv struggled to reconcile the beliefs of his birthplace with those of his new home. Eventually, each brother became convinced that America was the right place to build a life, and the Chopras went on to great achievements--Deepak as a global spiritual teacher and best-selling author, Sanjiv as a world-renowned medical expert and professor at Harvard Medical School. Brotherhood will fascinate and inspire those who still believe in America's capacity to foster achievement and reward hard work.

385 pages. 4.3 stars after 218 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Outcasts: Brotherband Chronicles, Book 1 by *John A. Flanagan - $1.99*

From the author of the global phenomenon Ranger's Apprentice! They are outcasts. Hal, Stig, and the others - they are the boys the others want no part of. Skandians, as any reader of Ranger's Apprentice could tell you, are known for their size and strength. Not these boys. Yet that doesn't mean they don't have skills. And courage - which they will need every ounce of to do battle at sea against the other bands, the Wolves and the Sharks, in the ultimate race. The icy waters make for a treacherous playing field . . . especially when not everyone thinks of it as playing. John Flanagan, author of the international phenomenon Ranger's Apprentice, creates a new cast of characters to populate his world of Skandians and Araluens, a world millions of young readers around the world have come to know and admire. Full of seafaring adventures and epic battles, Book 1 of The Brotherband Chronicles is sure to thrill readers of Ranger's Apprentice while enticing a whole new generation just now discovering the books. Perfect for fans of J.R.R. Tolkien's Lord of the Rings, T.H. White's The Sword in the Stone, Christopher Paolini's Eragon series, and George R. R. Martin's Game of Thrones/A Song of Ice and Fire series.

464 pages. 4.8 stars after 218 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* TIME for Kids The Big Book of Why: 1,001 Facts Kids Want to Know by *Editors of TIME for Kids Magazine - $1.99*

Why do we have eyebrows? What's a black hole, and what happens if you fall into one? What's the fastest a human is capable of running? Why do wet fingers stick to metal in the freezer? Where is the deepest point on Earth? Divided by subject area--humans, animals, environment/nature, technology, and space--and written in an upbeat manner, each answer is accompanied by either a photo or an illustration to show the reasons why. Of course, TIME for Kids Big Book of Why goes beyond answering the question by dipping into the science or history to further explain the answer in an easy-to-follow, straightforward manner. This is a must-have book to satisfy the most curious of kids and provokes a great way to encourage interest and knowledge about a wide range of subjects, as well as to stimulate reading. Kids will be desperate to share what they've learned with their parents, teachers, and friends...and anyone else who will listen.

192 pages. 4.7 stars after 164 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Magic Bites (Kate Daniels, Book 1) by *Ilona Andrews - $1.99*

Mercenary Kate Daniels cleans up urban problems of a paranormal kind. But her latest prey, a pack of undead warriors, presents her greatest challenge.

260 pages. 4.3 stars after 574 reviews

Six books in the Kate Daniels paranormal series for $1.99 each. Series shown in order.

    ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Searching for Someday by *Jennifer Probst - $1.99*

*First in a sizzling new series from Jennifer Probst, the USA Today bestselling author adored for her "fresh, fun, and sexy" (Romancing the Book) storytelling!

In charming Verily, New York, Kate Seymour has a smashing success with Kinnections, the matchmaking service she owns with her two best girlfriends. But Kate's more than a savvy businesswoman: She's gifted with a secret power, a jolting touch that signals when love's magic is at work. It rocked her when she picked up a strange volume of love spells in the town's used bookstore . . . and it zapped her again when she encountered Slade Montgomery, the hot-tempered- and hot-bodied-divorce lawyer who storms into Kinnections demanding proof that playing Cupid won't destroy his vulnerable sister, Kate's newest client. The only way to convince this cynic that she's no fraud, and that love is no mirage, is for Kate to meet his audacious challenge: find him his dream woman. Can Kate keep their relationship strictly business when her electrifying attraction nearly knocked her off her feet? Or has the matchmaker finally met her match?

385 pages. 4.5 stars after 236 reviews*
*


Daily Non-Fiction Deal The Last Gunfight: The Real Story of the Shootout at the O.K. Corral-And How It Changed the American West by Jeff Guinn - $1.99

A New York Times bestseller, Jeff Guinn's definitive, myth-busting account of the most famous gunfight in American history reveals who Wyatt Earp, Doc Holliday, and the Clantons and McLaurys really were and what the shootout was all about.

On the afternoon of October 26, 1881, in a vacant lot in Tombstone, Arizona, a confrontation between eight armed men erupted in a deadly shootout. The Gunfight at the O.K. Corral would shape how future generations came to view the Old West. Wyatt Earp, Doc Holliday, and the Clantons became the stuff of legends, symbolic of a frontier populated by good guys in white hats and villains in black ones. It's a colorful story-but the truth is even better.

Drawing on new material from private collections-including diaries, letters, and Wyatt Earp's own hand-drawn sketch of the shootout's conclusion-as well as archival research, Jeff Guinn gives us a startlingly different and far more fascinating picture of what actually happened that day in Tombstone and why

418 pages. 4.3 stars after 138 reviews


Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal Exceptional (Exceptional Book 1) by Jess Petosa - $0.99

"In the future, things are anything but ordinary..." In 2022, the United States commissioned a group of scientists to experiment with genetic mutations. Their goal was to create a serum that would alter the human genetic code, making the subject stronger and faster. They succeeded but their victory was short lived. Not only had they created a super serum, but also an airborne virus. By 2025, seventy-five percent of the world's population had perished. The survivors, well their lives would never be the same. 175 A.V. Ally is an Ordinary; a human immune to the virus. She lives in a settlement outside the City with her mother and twin brother, but lately it doesn't seem to be enough. She is wrestling between being with her family and volunteering to move to the City, where she can work for the Exceptionals. Luke is an Exceptional; a superior human being. His ancestors were infected with the virus and lived through it, leaving their super human strength and special abilities to him. He has never given much thought to Ordinarys, despite pressure from his father to choose one from the ORC. But all of that changes when he meets Ally...

258 pages. 4.0 stars after 308 reviews

Two books in the "Exceptional" sci-fi series for $0.99 each. First book, above.

​
Daily Youth Deal Howl's Moving Castle (Howl's Castle Book 1) by Diana Wynne Jones - $1.99

Sophie has the great misfortune of being the eldest of three daughters, destined to fail miserably should she ever leave home to seek her fate. But when she unwittingly attracts the ire of the Witch of the Waste, Sophie finds herself under a horrid spell that transforms her into an old lady. Her only chance at breaking it lies in the ever-moving castle in the hills: the Wizard Howl's castle. To untangle the enchantment, Sophie must handle the heartless Howl, strike a bargain with a fire demon, and meet the Witch of the Waste head-on. Along the way, she discovers that there's far more to Howl-and herself-than first meets the eye.

340 pages. 4.6 stars after 735 reviews

Grade 6 and up

Happy Reading!

Betsy*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Little Known Facts: A Novel by *Christine Sneed - $1.99*

The people who orbit around Renn Ivins, an actor of Harrison Ford-like stature--his girlfriends, his children, his ex-wives, those on the periphery--long to experience the glow of his flame. Anna and Will are Renn's grown children, struggling to be authentic versions of themselves in a world where they are seen as less important extensions of their father. They are both drawn to and repelled by the man who overshadows every part of them.Most of us can imagine the perks of celebrity, but Little Known Facts offers a clear-eyed story of its effects--the fallout of fame and fortune on family members and others who can neither fully embrace nor ignore the superstar in their midst. With Little Known Facts, Christine Sneed emerges as one of the most insightful chroniclers of our celebrity-obsessed age, telling a story of influence and affluence, of forging identity and happiness and a moral compass; the question being, if we could have anything on earth, would we choose correctly?

304 pages. 3.9 stars after 79 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Chocolates for Breakfast by *Pamela Moore - $1.99*

Precocious and shocking when first published in 1956, _Chocolates for Breakfast_ is a candid coming-of-age story of a young girl's sudden awakening to love and desire written by 18-year-old Pamela Moore. Disaffected, sexually precocious 15-year-old Courtney Farrell splits her time between her parents' homes in New York and Los Angeles. When a crush on a female teacher in boarding school ends badly, Courtney sets out to know everything fast-from tasting dry martinis to engaging in a passionate love affair with an older man. Considered an American response to French sensation _Bonjour Tristesse_, _Chocolates for Breakfast_ is also a tale of Courtney's close and ultimately tragic friendship with her roommate, Janet Parker, and a moving account of how teenagers approach love and sex for the first time. This edition of _Chocolates for Breakfast_ features 16 pages of insights into the book, including author interviews, recommended reading, and more.

307 pages. 3.9 stars after 19 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Austerity Britain, 1945-1951 (Tales of a New Jerusalem) by *David Kynaston - $1.99*

As much as any country, England bore the brunt of Germany's aggression in World War II, and was ravaged in many ways at the war's end. Celebrated historian David Kynaston has written an utterly original, and compellingly readable, account of the following six years, during which the country rebuilt itself. Kynaston's great genius is to chronicle the country's experience from bottom to top: coursing through through the book, therefore, is an astonishing variety of ordinary, contemporary voices, eloquently and passionately evincing the country's remarkable spirit. Judy Haines, a Chingford housewife, gamely endures the tribulations of rationing; Mary King, a retired schoolteacher in Birmingham, observes how well-fed the Queen looks during a royal visit; Henry St. John, a persnickety civil servant in Bristol, is oblivious to anyone's troubles but his own. Together they present a portrait of an indomitable people and Kynaston skillfully links their stories to bigger events thought the country. Their stories also jostle alongside those of more well-known figures like celebrated journalist-to-be John Arlott (making his first radio broadcast), Glenda Jackson, and Doris Lessing, newly arrived from Africa and struck by the leveling poverty of post-war Britain. Kynaston deftly weaves into his story a sophisticated narrative of how the 1945 Labour government shaped the political, economic, and social landscape for the next three decades.

704 pages. 4.7 stars after 16 reviews

If the postwar setting of Call the Midwife intrigued you, you may be interested in this book.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Omens: A Cainsville Novel by *Kelley Armstrong - $1.99*

#1 New York Times bestselling author Kelley Armstrong begins her new series with Omens, featuring a compelling new heroine thrust into a decades-old murder case and the dark mysteries surrounding her strange new home.

Twenty-four-year-old Olivia Taylor Jones has the perfect life. The only daughter of a wealthy, prominent Chicago family, she has an Ivy League education, pursues volunteerism and philanthropy, and is engaged to a handsome young tech firm CEO with political ambitions.

But Olivia's world is shattered when she learns that she's adopted. Her real parents? Todd and Pamela Larsen, notorious serial killers serving a life sentence. When the news brings a maelstrom of unwanted publicity to her adopted family and fiancé, Olivia decides to find out the truth about the Larsens.

Olivia ends up in the small town of Cainsville, Illinois, an old and cloistered community that takes a particular interest in both Olivia and her efforts to uncover her birth parents' past.

Aided by her mother's former lawyer, Gabriel Walsh, Olivia focuses on the Larsens' last crime, the one her birth mother swears will prove their innocence. But as she and Gabriel start investigating the case, Olivia finds herself drawing on abilities that have remained hidden since her childhood, gifts that make her both a valuable addition to Cainsville and deeply vulnerable to unknown enemies. Because there are darker secrets behind her new home and powers lurking in the shadows that have their own plans for her.

497 pages. 4.4 stars after 178 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Baby Sophie la girafe: First Words by *DK Publishing - $0.99*

Let Sophie La Girafe, the wildly popular toy giraffe from France, teach your little one his or her first words. All the learning basics are here in this fantastic new book from DK, and your baby will love the adorable world of Sophie and her friends.

16 pages. 4.9 stars after 15 reviews

Four other books in the Sophie the Giraffe series are also $0.99 today.

   ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Sleep with the Lights On (A Brown and De Luca Novel Book 1) by *Maggie Shayne - $1.99*

Through the eyes of a killer&#8230; Rachel de Luca has found incredible success writing self-help books. But her own blindness and the fact that her troubled brother has gone missing have convinced her that positive thinking is nothing but bull. Her cynicism wavers when a cornea transplant restores her sight. The new eyes seem to give her new life, until they prove too good to be true and she starts seeing terrifying visions of brutal murders-crimes she soon learns are all too real. Detective Mason Brown's own brother recently died, leaving behind a horrific secret. In atonement, Mason donated his brother's organs, though he's kept the fact quiet. Now he wants to help Rachel find her brother, but when he discovers the shocking connection between her visions and his own brother, he suddenly has to do everything in his power to save her from a predator who is somehow still hunting from beyond the grave.

384 pages. 4.5 stars after 213 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Looking for Me: A Novel by *Beth Hoffman - $2.99*

The latest New York Times bestseller by the beloved author of Saving CeeCee Honeycutt

Beth Hoffman's bestselling debut, Saving CeeCee Honeycutt, won admirers and acclaim with its heartwarming story and cast of unforgettably quirky characters. Now her flair for evocative settings and richly drawn Southern personalities shines again in her compelling second novel, Looking for Me.

Teddi Overman found her life's passion in turning other people's castoffs into beautifully restored antiques. Leaving her hardscrabble Kentucky childhood behind, Teddi opens her own store in Charleston. She builds a life as unexpected and quirky as her many customers, but nothing alleviates the haunting uncertainty she's felt since her brother Josh mysteriously disappeared. When signs emerge that Josh might still be alive, Teddi returns to Kentucky, embarking on a journey that could help her come to terms with her shattered family-and find herself.

369 pages. 4.5 stars after 303 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Damocles by *S. G. Redling - $1.99*

When Earth is rocked by evidence that extraterrestrials may have seeded human DNA throughout the universe, a one-way expedition into deep space is mounted to uncover the truth. What linguist Meg Dupris and her crewmates aboard the Earth ship Damocles discover on Didet-a planet bathed in the near-eternal daylight of seven suns-is a humanoid race with a different language, a different look, and a surprisingly similar society. But here, it's the "Earthers" who are the extraterrestrial invaders, and it's up to Meg-a woman haunted by tragedy and obsessed with the power of communication-to find the key to establishing trust between the natives and the newcomers. In Loul Pell, a young Dideto male thrust into the forefront of the historic event, Meg finds an unexpected kindred spirit, and undertakes an extraordinary journey of discovery, friendship, and life-altering knowledge. Told from both sides of a monumental encounter, Damocles is a compelling novel about man's first contact with an extraterrestrial race.

334 pages. 4.2 stars after 458 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Life Lessons for Mastering the Law of Attraction: 7 Essential Ingredients for Living a Prosperous Life (Chicken Soup for the Soul) by *Jack Canfield - $1.99*

A roadmap to achieving your innermost dreams

Do you ever wonder why some people always seem to be at the right place at the right time-enjoying good fortune, health, the ideal mate, happy kids, and achieving more than the average person could ever imagine? Have you wondered what makes them so "lucky" or well connected? People who enjoy a heightened state of living, and have their dreams and goals realized to their fullest potential, have tapped into one of the oldest and influential principles for living a fulfilled life: the Law of Attraction.

Life Lessons for Mastering the Law of Attraction teaches you what you need to know about living the Law of Attraction and creating your own personal success. Jeanna Gabellini and Eva Gregory, master coaches and experts in the Law of Attraction, and Jack Canfield, one of the superstar contributors to The Secret, come together to share with you the powerful and life-changing lessons and techniques of the Law of Attraction.

Filled with exercises, lessons, real-life stories, and proven key ingredients, Life Lessons for Mastering the Law of Attraction, from the creators of Chicken Soup for the Soul, reveals how to master the law's basic tenets, which include: defining moments in life; creating space to create prosperity; acting "as if"; trusting in intuition; transforming thought; having an "attitude of gratitude"; and changing the impossible to possible. People have been using these techniques for thousands of years to attract their desires and now you, too, will be able to create the life of your dreams.

400 pages. 4.9 stars after 21 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Let's Build by *Sue Fliess - $1.99*

Let's build&#8230;a fort! Grab a pencil, draw the plans. We'll construct it with our hands. Dad and son hit the hardware store. And then they start to build! Raise the walls up, hoist that beam. Real construction takes a team! When they're all done, they'll have the coolest fort ever!

24 pages. 4.1 stars after 26 reviews

Ages 3-8

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Lost Wife by *Alyson Richman - $2.99*

A rapturous novel of first love in a time of war-from the celebrated author of The Rhythm of Memory and The Last Van Gogh.

In pre-war Prague, the dreams of two young lovers are shattered when they are separated by the Nazi invasion. Then, decades later, thousands of miles away in New York, there's an inescapable glance of recognition between two strangers...

Providence is giving Lenka and Josef one more chance. From the glamorous ease of life in Prague before the Occupation, to the horrors of Nazi Europe, The Lost Wife explores the power of first love, the resilience of the human spirit- and the strength of memory.

An interview with the author may be found on the product page.

353 pages. 4.5 stars after 793 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Sleeping with Paris (A Paris Romance) by *Juliette Sobanet - $1.99*

Date like a man in the City of Light and Love&#8230; Charlotte Summers is a sassy, young French teacher two days away from moving to Paris. Love of her life by her side, for those romantic kisses walking along the Seine? Check. Dream of studying at the prestigious Sorbonne University? Admission granted. But when she discovers her fiancé's online dating profile and has a little chat with the busty red-head he's been sleeping with on the side, she gives up on committed relationships and decides to navigate Paris on her own. Flings with no strings in the City of Light-mais oui! Determined to stop other women from finding themselves in her shoes, Charlotte creates an anonymous blog on how to date like a man in the City of Love-that is, how to jump from bed to bed without ever falling in love. But, with a slew of Parisian men beating down her door, a hot new neighbor who feeds her chocolate in bed, and an appearance by her ex-fiancé, she isn't so sure she can keep her promise to remain commitment-free. When Charlotte agrees to write an article for a popular women's magazine about her Parisian dating adventures-or disasters, rather-will she risk losing the one man who's swept her off her feet and her dream job in one fell swoop?

320 pages. 3.99 stars after 237 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Leadership Transformed: How Ordinary Managers Become Extraordinary Leaders by *Peter Fuda - $1.99*

How does a good manager become a great leader? Ask around in business circles and you'll get a thousand different answers. But now, internationally renowned leadership expert Dr. Peter Fuda has created a single, coherent roadmap for leadership effectiveness in Leadership Transformed. After more than a decade's research and practice, Dr. Fuda shares the seven common themes that have enabled hundreds of CEOs around the world to transform themselves into highly effective leaders, and transform the performance of their organizations as well. Through his work, Dr. Fuda discovered that the best way to elicit deep and broad discussion of the seven leadership themes-and to describe the CEOs' mastery of what they had learned-was through metaphor. Fire-motivational forces that initiate and sustain transformation efforts. Snowball-mutual accountability, and the consequent momentum that occurs when a critical mass of leaders commit to shared leadership principles. Master Chef-leadership frameworks, tools, and strategies that can be "artfully" deployed. Coach-how a "coaching staff" can collectively help leaders achieve their aspirations. Mask-leaders can shed the heavy burden of wearing a mask in favor of a more congruent "best self." Movie-leaders can develop critical capabilities of self-awareness and reflection. Russian Dolls-how a leader's personal journey can align with the journeys of his or her colleagues and organization.

240 pages. 4.4 stars after 61 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Batman Vol. 1: The Court of Owls (The New 52) by *SCOTT SNYDER - $2.99*

Following his ground-breaking, critically acclaimed run on _Detective Comics_, writer Scott Snyder (_American Vampire_) alongside artist Greg Capullo (_Spawn_) begins a new era of The Dark Knight as with the relaunch of _Batman_, as a part of DC Comics-The New 52!

After a series of brutal murders rocks Gotham City, Batman begins to realize that perhaps these crimes go far deeper than appearances suggest. As the Caped Crusader begins to unravel this deadly mystery, he discovers a conspiracy going back to his youth and beyond to the origins of the city he's sworn to protect. Could the Court of Owls, once thought to be nothing more than an urban legend, be behind the crime and corruption? Or is Bruce Wayne losing his grip on sanity and falling prey to the pressures of his war on crime?

An interview with the author may be found on the product page.

176 pages. 4.7 stars after 424 reviews

10 Batman graphic novels

     
   ​
*Daily Youth Deal* The White Mountains (The Tripods) by *John Christopher - $1.99*

Monstrous machines rule the Earth, but a few humans are fighting for freedom in this repackaged start to a classic alien trilogy ideal for fans of Rick Yancey's _The 5th Wave_.

Will Parker never dreamed he would be the one to rebel against the Tripods. With the approach of his thirteenth birthday, he expected to attend his Capping ceremony as planned and to become connected to the Tripods-huge three-legged machines-that now control all of Earth. But after an encounter with a strange homeless man called Beanpole, Will sets out for the White Mountains, where people are said to be free from the control of the Tripods.

But even with the help of Beanpole and his friends, the journey is long and hard. And with the Tripods hunting for anyone who tries to break free, Will must reach the White Mountains fast. But the longer he's away from his home, the more the Tripods look for him&#8230;and no one can hide from the monstrous machines forever.

228 pages. 4.4 stars after 164 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Absence of Mercy: A Novel by *John Burley - $1.99*

John Burley's _The Absence of Mercy_ is a harrowing tale of suspense involving a brutal murder and dark secrets that lie beneath the surface of a placid, tight-knit Midwestern town. When a brutally murdered teenager is discovered in the woods surrounding a small Ohio town, Dr. Ben Stevenson-the town's medical examiner-must decide if he's willing to put his family's life in danger to uncover the truth. Finding himself pulled deeper into an investigation with devastating consequences, he discovers shocking information that will shatter his quiet community, and force him to confront a haunting truth. With its eerie portrait of suburban life and nerve-fraying plot twists, _The Absence of Mercy_ is domestic drama at its best for fans of Harlan Coben, Laura Lippman, Jennifer McMahon, and Lisa Gardner.

352 pages. 4.2 stars after 116 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Midsummer Moon by *Laura Kinsale - $1.99*

"Laura Kinsale creates magic." --Lisa Kleypas, New York Times bestselling author

"I believe that the best word to describe MIDSUMMER MOON is 'adorable,' and I mean that as a compliment... Will the hedgehog survive? (SPOILER: Yes, it will.)" --SmartBitches.com

When a powerful, decisive aristocrat undertakes to protect an absent-minded young inventress from England's enemies, he finds his orderly world turned into chaos. Merlin Lambourne's stubborn dream of flight puts her at risk, not to mention driving Ransom crazy. In spite of himself, he's oddly enchanted by this muddled miss and her eccentric ways&#8230;but can he overcome his own fears and realize her invention may be the answer to saving both their lives? A whimsical Regency-era tale of flying machines, fancy, and love among the hedgehogs.

386 pages. 4.0 stars after 34 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Trojan War: A New History by *Barry Strauss - $1.99*

The Trojan War is the most famous conflict in history, the subject of Homer's Iliad, one of the cornerstones of Western literature. Although many readers know that this literary masterwork is based on actual events, there is disagreement about how much of Homer's tale is true. Drawing on recent archeological research, historian and classicist Barry Strauss explains what really happened in Troy more than 3,000 years ago.

For many years it was thought that Troy was an insignificant place that never had a chance against the Greek warriors who laid siege and overwhelmed the city. In the old view, the conflict was decided by duels between champions on the plain of Troy. Today we know that Troy was indeed a large and prosperous city, just as Homer said. The Trojans themselves were not Greeks but vassals of the powerful Hittite Empire to the east in modern-day Turkey, and they probably spoke a Hittite-related language called Luwian. The Trojan War was most likely the culmination of a long feud over power, wealth, and honor in western Turkey and the offshore islands. The war itself was mainly a low-intensity conflict, a series of raids on neighboring towns and lands. It seems unlikely that there was ever a siege of Troy; rather some sort of trick -- perhaps involving a wooden horse -- allowed the Greeks to take the city.

Strauss shows us where Homer nods, and sometimes exaggerates and distorts, as well. He puts the Trojan War into the context of its time, explaining the strategies and tactics that both sides used, and compares the war to contemporary battles elsewhere in the eastern Mediterranean. With his vivid reconstructions of the conflict and his insights into the famous characters and events of Homer's great epic, Strauss masterfully tells the story of the fall of Troy as history without losing the poetry and grandeur that continue to draw readers to this ancient tale.

288 pages. 4.1 stars after 59 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Shockwave Rider by *John Brunner - $1.99*

"Brunner writes about the future as if he and the reader were already living in it!"--The New York Times Book Review

"When John Brunner first told me of his intention to write the book, I was fascinated--but I wondered whether he, or anyone, could bring it off. Bring it off he has, with cool brilliance. A hero with transient personalities, animals with souls, think tanks and survival communities fuse to form a future so plausibly alive it as twitched at me ever since."--Alvin Toffler, author of FUTURE SHOCK

In a world drowning in data and information and choking on novelty and innovation, Nickie Haflinger, a most dangerous fugitive who doesn't even appear to exist, provides a window onto a global society falling apart in all directions, with madness run amok and personal freedom surrendered to computers and bureaucrats. Caught and about to be re-programmed, can he escape once again, defy the government and turn the tide of organizational destruction?

"One of the most important science fiction authors. Brunner held a mirror up to reflect our foibles because he wanted to save us from ourselves."

--SF Site

For each generation, there is a writer meant to bend the rules of what we know. Hugo Award winner (Best Novel, STAND ON ZANZIBAR) and British science fiction master John Brunner remains one of the most influential and respected authors of all time, and now E-Reads is pleased to re-introduce many of his classic works. For readers familiar with his vision, it's a chance to re-examine his thoughtful worlds and words, while for new readers, Brunner's work proves itself the very definition of timeless.

254 pages. 4.4 stars after 30 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Odd Squad: Zero Tolerance (An Odd Squad Book) by *Michael Fry - $1.99*

After taming the school's biggest bully, Nick, Molly and Karl expect to bask in Safety Patrol glory. But without a bully to set straight, all they're left with is helping sixth graders cross the hall and reminding everyone that Jell-o meat stains. Enter new kid Simone, who becomes fast friends with Molly but gets on Nick's nerves when she makes light of his quest to find Emily, the mysterious middle school protector who may or may not be real. In an effort to prove he's right, Nick tries to flush Emily out, only to bring the wrath of a new Zero Tolerance policy down on Emily Dickinson Middle School. Nick's in way over his head (he's not that tall in the first place) and risks expulsion if he can't restore his good name. Since Nick is an expert at making wrong moves, he could be in big trouble. Because if there's one thing worse than being the shortest seventh grader in the history of the world, it'shaving to go through it twice. Praise for The Odd Squad: Bully Bait "Funny and sweet with a steely centre."-Neil Gaiman, New York Times best-selling author of Coraline and the Newbery Award-winning The Graveyard Book "An important message, humorously delivered, that will appeal to Diary of a Wimpy Kid fans." - Kirkus Reviews

241 pages. 4.1 stars after 72 reviews

Grades 3-7. Two other "Odd Squad" books are shown below for your convenience.

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Next Victim by *Michael Prescott - $1.99*

Tess McCallum is a blonde, gray-eyed, single, and totally dedicated FBI agent whose work and personal life have both been stuck in neutral since the traumatic night she came home to find her fellow FBI agent and secret lover ritually murdered by the slippery sex killer she had been pursuing. Her target, Mobius, is a crafty, complex, and completely insane serial killer. His unique scariness lies in his ordinariness; he is an Everyman who could be just about anyone . . . or anywhere. Now, two unnervingly inactive years later, Tess gets a summons from her former boss, Assistant Director Gerald Andrus, bringing her to L.A. to investigate a suspect who seems frighteningly similar to Mobius. He is back, with a new identity and, as a result of his latest opportunistic killing, a new weapon of mass destruction (a canister of VX nerve agent), as well as a nasty plan to kill thousands all at once. Tess must unravel the puzzle and figure out the secret of Mobius before he kills her, along with a big chunk of Los Angeles. The suspense starts early and does not quit.

390 pages. 4.5 stars after 72 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Bound by Night (The Moonbound Clan Vampires Book 1) by *Larissa Ione - $1.99*

The first installment in a sexy new paranormal romance series by Larissa Ione, author of the bestselling Demonica series!

Nicole Martin was only eight years old when she narrowly survived a massacre: her family's vampire slaves rebelled and killed everyone in her household. Twenty years later, Nicole now dedicates herself to finding a vaccine against vampirism&#8230;and eradicating the gruesome memories that give her nightmares.

Riker, a member of the wild vampire Moon Clan, is haunted by his own demons-his wife Lorraine had been captured and enslaved by the Martin family. It was during a botched escape attempt that she was killed, along with their unborn child. Still wracked with grief and anger, Riker is now fueled solely by the desire to rescue vampire slaves&#8230;and slaughter their owners.

When Riker stumbles upon Nicole in a chance meeting, he immediately recognizes her as a member of the Martin family that once enslaved his wife-and she recognizes him as the wild vampire she saw kissing a pregnant slave in the moments before her violent death-an image that has haunted her dreams for years.

When Riker kidnaps Nicole and they spend a night together in a cave on the way back to his clan, suddenly they begin to realize that they aren't as different from one another as they may have thought-and they're finding themselves drawn to one another&#8230;

401 pages. 4.3 stars after 196 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Society for Useful Knowledge: How Benjamin Franklin and Friends Brought the Enlightenment to America by *Jonathan Lyons - $1.99*

Benjamin Franklin and his contemporaries brought the Enlightenment to America-an intellectual revolution that laid the foundation for the political one that followed. With the "first Drudgery" of settling the American colonies now past, Franklin announced in 1743, it was time the colonists set about improving the lot of humankind through collaborative inquiry. From Franklin's idea emerged the American Philosophical Society, an association hosted in Philadelphia and dedicated to the harnessing of man's intellectual and creative powers for the common good. The animus behind the society was and is a disarmingly simple one-that the value of knowledge is directly proportional to its utility. This straightforward idea has left a profound mark on American society and culture and on the very idea of America itself-and through America, on the world as a whole. From celebrated historian of ideas Jonathan Lyons comes The Society for Useful Knowledge, telling the story of America's coming-of-age through its historic love affair with practical invention, applied science, and self-reliance. Offering fresh insights into such figures as Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Rush, and the inimitable, endlessly inventive Franklin, Lyons gives us a vital new perspective on the American founding. He illustrates how the movement for useful knowledge is key to understanding the flow of American society and culture from colonial times to the present day.

240 pages. 4.6 stars after 18 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Cast in Shadow (Chronicles of Elantra, Book 1) by *Michelle Sagara - $1.99*

Seven years ago Kaylin fled the crime-riddled streets of Nightshade, knowing that something was after her. Children were being murdered-- and all had the same odd markings that mysteriously appeared on her own skin.... Since then, she's learned to read, she's learned to fight and she's become one of the vaunted Hawks who patrol and police the City of Elantra. Alongside the winged Aerians and the immortal Barrani, she's made a place for herself, far from the mean streets of her birth. But children are once again dying, and a dark and familiar pattern is emerging. Kaylin is ordered back into Nightshade with a partner she knows she can't trust, a Dragon lord for a companion and a device to contain her powers-- powers that no other human has. Her task is simple-- find the killer, stop the murders...and survive the attentions of those who claim to be her allies!

512 pages. 3.9 stars after 134 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Billy Christmas by *Mark A. Pritchard - $0.99*

When Billy's father mysteriously disappears and his mother responds by becoming more and more reclusive, Billy maintains hope that his father's absence is not by choice-despite the rumors and taunts of his classmates who believe otherwise. Twelve days before Christmas, Billy acquires a magical tree with a dozen ornaments, each of which holds a clue to finding his father. In order to do so, however, Billy must solve one puzzle each day, so he enlists the help of his best friend Katherine, not realizing that in doing so, he has placed them both in grave danger. The forces of evil that have captured Billy's father are revealed to be manifest in the landscape of their very own small hometown outside of Oxford, England, as well as in some of its seemingly benign inhabitants. A beautifully woven narrative with rich, compelling characters, this novel is sure to strike a chord with any fan of fantasy literature.

313 pages. 4.1 stars after 22 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A whole mess of books today!


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Rented Mule by *Bobby Cole - $1.99*

Cooper Dixon should have it made, with a beautiful wife, Kelly, two great kids, and a thriving business, the Tower Agency. But for Cooper, things aren't turning out how he expected. He and Kelly are caught in a never-ending cycle of arguments--Cooper can't remember the last time they had sex. And Cooper's troubled business partner, Gates Ballenger, is scheming to sell the Tower Agency out from under him. When a gang of criminals is hired by a mysterious client to kidnap Kelly and set up Cooper to take the fall, Cooper's life goes completely off the rails. The cops quickly zero in on Cooper as the prime suspect, and the combination of an attractive suburban mother, workaholic husband, and a million-dollar insurance policy makes the case primetime television fodder. Soon, Cooper's face is plastered on every TV screen in the country. Cooper races against time to find his wife before the gang turns her over to their client, whose plan to take down Cooper is far more sinister than anyone could imagine.

509 pages. 4.1 stars after 1395 reviews

Over 40 books, $1.99 each!

      
      
      
      
     
      
    
    ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Waking the Moon by *Elizabeth Hand - $1.99*

The reign of men has ended in this gripping thriller from Elizabeth Hand, and the fate of the world is on the line

Sweeney Cassidy is the typical college freshman at the University of the Archangels and St. John the Divine in Washington, DC. She drinks. She parties. And she certainly doesn't suspect that underneath its picturesque Gothic facade, the University is a haven for the Benandanti, a cult devoted to suppressing the powerful and destructive Moon Goddess. But everything is about to change as Sweeney learns that her two new best friends are the Goddess's Chosen Ones.

Rich and engrossing, Waking the Moon is a seductive post-feminist thriller that delves into an ancient feud, where the real and magical collide, and one woman is forced to make a decision that will change the world.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Elizabeth Hand including rare images and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

516 pages. 4.0 stars after 84 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Tender Stranger (Soldiers of Fortune) by *Diana Palmer - $1.99*

She'd met Eric Van Meer entirely by chance during an unforgettable vacation in Mexico, and with reckless abandon, she'd agreed to marry the mysterious blond stranger. Dani St. Clair, prim southern bookseller, had experienced a passion that exceeded even those in her cherished romantic novels--until a hijacked plane and a daring rescue by Eric revealed his true nature and dangerous work. He said he needed freedom, yet he'd married her. He said he hated women, yet he tenderly conquered her heart. Was it possible to meet a soldier of fortune on the battleground of passion and win the war of love?

213 pages. 4.7 stars after 19 reviews

Three books by author Diana Palmer

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Unsinkable: A Memoir by *Debbie Reynolds - $1.99*

_Unsinkable_ is the definitive memoir by film legend and Hollywood icon Debbie Reynolds. Actress, comedienne, singer, and dancer Debbie Reynolds shares the highs and lows of her life as an actress during Hollywood's Golden Age, anecdotes about her lifelong friendship with Elizabeth Taylor and her experiences as the foremost collector of Hollywood memorabilia, and intimate details of her marriages and family life with her children, Carrie and Todd Fisher. A story of heartbreak, hope, and survival, "America's Sweetheart" Debbie Reynolds picks up where she left off in her first memoir, _Debbie: My Life_. _Unsinkable_ is illustrated with previously unpublished photos from Reynolds's personal collection.

341 pages. 4.2 stars after 433 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Liesl & Po by *Lauren Oliver - $1.99*

Liesl lives in a tiny attic bedroom, locked away by her cruel stepmother. Her only friends are the shadows and the mice--until one night a ghost appears from the darkness. It is Po, who comes from the Other Side. Both Liesl and Po are lonely, but together they are less alone. That same night, an alchemist's apprentice, Will, bungles an important delivery. He accidentally switches a box containing the most powerful magic in the world with one containing something decidedly less remarkable Will's mistake has tremendous consequences for Liesl and Po, and it draws the three of them together on an extraordinary journey. From _New York Times_ bestselling author Lauren Oliver comes a luminous and magnificent novel that glows with rare magic, ghostly wonders, and a true friendship that lights even the darkest of places.

336 pages. 4.3 stars after 110 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Ever After (The Hollows Book 11) by *Kim Harrison - $1.99*

Witch-turned-daywalking-demon Rachel Morgan needs to save the demonic realm of the _Ever After_ in the eleventh entry in the _New York Times_ bestselling Hollows series from supernatural adventure master Kim Harrison. When Rachel sets off a chain of events that could lead to the end of the world--demonic and human--she must use her gifts to save those closest to her while preventing an apocalypse. Satisfying and sexy, a visit to the Hollows will take readers on a wild journey that will capture their imagination. Fans of Charlaine Harris and Stephenie Meyer won't be able to resist Kim Harrison's alternative universe--urban fantasy Cincinnati complete with vampires, witches, and other enchanting creatures--where spine-tingling adventures and fast-paced action are the norm.

450 pages. 4.7 stars after 935 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Hidden Secrets by *Carolyn Brown - $1.99*

Kim Brewster's ill-fated marriage was annulled so quickly that she thought she could keep the whole thing a secret...until she found out she was pregnant. But before her confession can blow a hole in the seemingly perfect lives of the Brewster women, her great-grandmother, Hannah, drops a bomb of her own. She's selling her hotel and moving to a farm in Oklahoma--and all the Brewsters are coming with her. Kim is sure her grandmother, Karen, and mother, Sue, won't go along with the plan, but Hannah can be very convincing. Soon the women are working the farm, selling their wares from a roadside stand, and finally feeling like a family. And as the Brewster women's lives take shape in ways they never expected, Kim may have found another shot at love. Luke thought he'd washed his hands of women, but when he stops by the vegetable stand and meets Kim, he's instantly smitten. To find love, though, they'll both have to dig past their hidden secrets.

257 pages. 4.5 stars after 63 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Disaster Artist: My Life Inside The Room, the Greatest Bad Movie Ever Made by *Greg Sestero - $1.99*

The hilarious and inspiring story of how a mysterious misfit got past every roadblock in the Hollywood system to achieve success on his own terms: a $6 million cinematic catastrophe called _The Room_.

Nineteen-year-old Greg Sestero met Tommy Wiseau at an acting school in San Francisco. Wiseau's scenes were rivetingly wrong, yet Sestero, hypnotized by such uninhibited acting, thought, "I have to do a scene with this guy." That impulse changed both of their lives. Wiseau seemed never to have read the rule book on interpersonal relationships (or the instruc­tions on a bottle of black hair dye), yet he generously offered to put the aspiring actor up in his LA apart­ment. Sestero's nascent acting career first sizzled, then fizzled, resulting in Wiseau's last-second offer to Sestero of costarring with him in _The Room_, a movie Wiseau wrote and planned to finance, produce, and direct--in the parking lot of a Hollywood equipment-rental shop.

Wiseau spent $6 million of his own money on his film, but despite the efforts of the disbelieving (and frequently fired) crew and embarrassed (and fre­quently fired) actors, the movie made no sense. Nevertheless Wiseau rented a Hollywood billboard featuring his alarming headshot and staged a red carpet premiere. _The Room_ made $1800 at the box office and closed after two weeks. One reviewer said that watching _The Room_ was like "getting stabbed in the head."

_The Disaster Artist_ is Greg Sestero's laugh-out-loud funny account of how Tommy Wiseau defied every law of artistry, business, and friendship to make "the _Citizen Kane_ of bad movies" (_Entertainment Weekly_), which is now an international phenomenon, with Wiseau himself beloved as an oddball celebrity. Written with award-winning journalist Tom Bissell, _The Disaster Artist_ is an inspiring tour de force that reads like a page-turning novel, an open-hearted portrait of an enigmatic man who will improbably capture your heart.

288 pages. 4.8 stars after 225 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Sandman Slim: A Novel by *Richard Kadrey - $1.99*

"An addictively satisfying, deeply amusing, dirty-ass masterpiece." --William Gibson "A sharp-edged urban fantasy, drenched in blood and cynicism, tipping its hat to Sam Peckinpah, Raymond Chandler, and the anti-heroes of Hong Kong cinema....A bravura performance." --_San Francisco Chronicle_ "I couldn't put it down." --Charlaine Harris _Sandman Slim_ has arrived--a wild and weird, edge-of-your-seat supernatural roller-coaster rider that propels author Richard Kadrey to the forefront of the fantasy, thriller, and a host of other literary genres. This spellbinding, utterly remarkable tale of a vengeful magician/hitman's return from hell is part H.P. Lovecraft, part Christopher Moore, part Jim Butcher, and totally, unabashedly dark, twisted, and hilarious.

416 pages. 4.2 stars after 416 reviews

The next three books in the Sandman Slim series are shown below in order, also at $1.99.

  ​

*Daily Youth Deal* Sky Raiders (Five Kingdoms) by *Brandon Mull - $1.99*

Adventure awaits in the Five Kingdoms-come and claim it in this start to a new series from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Fablehaven and Beyonders series.

Cole Randolph was just trying to have a fun time with his friends on Halloween (and maybe get to know Jenna Hunt a little better). But when a spooky haunted house turns out to be a portal to something much creepier, Cole finds himself on an adventure on a whole different level.

After Cole sees his friends whisked away to some mysterious place underneath the haunted house, he dives in after them-and ends up in The Outskirts. The Outskirts are made up of five kingdoms that lie between wakefulness and dreaming, reality and imagination, life and death. It's an in-between place. Some people are born there. Some find their way there from our world, or from other worlds.

And once you come to the Outskirts, it's very hard to leave.

With the magic of the Outskirts starting to unravel, it's up to Cole and an unusual girl named Mira to rescue his friends, set things right in the Outskirts, and hopefully find his way back home&#8230;before his existence is forgotten.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven by *Sherman Alexie - $1.99*

The twentieth anniversary edition of Sherman Alexie's iconic short story collection-featuring a new prologue from the author

The twenty-four linked tales in Alexie's debut collection-an instant classic-paint an unforgettable portrait of life on and around the Spokane Indian Reservation, a place where "Survival = Anger x Imagination," where HUD houses and generations of privation intertwine with history, passion, and myth. We follow Thomas Builds-the-Fire, the longwinded storyteller no one really listens to; his half-hearted nemesis, Victor, the basketball star turned recovering alcoholic; and a wide cast of other vividly drawn characters on a haunting journey filled with humor and sorrow, resilience and resignation, dreams and reality. Alexie's unadulterated honesty and boundless compassion come together in a poetic vision of a world in which the gaps between past and present are not really gaps after all.

The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven received a Special Citation for the PEN/Hemingway Award for Best First Fiction, and was the basis for the acclaimed 1998 feature film Smoke Signals.

This ebook features an illustrated biography including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

244 pages. 4.4 stars after 178 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* A Vision of Lucy (A Rocky Creek Romance Book 3) by *Margaret Brownley - $1.99*

When posing for Lucy anything can happen--and usually does.

Lucy's determination to become a female photographer despite the odds against her--and Wolf's obsessive need for revenge against those who left him to die--pit these two together in an adventurous story that challenges their faith in God and love for each other and turns the town of Rocky Creek upside-down.

337 pages. 4.4 stars after 95 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Maker Dad: Lunch Box Guitars, Antigravity Jars, and 22 Other Incredibly Cool Father-Daughter DIY Projects by *Mark Frauenfelder - $1.99*

As the editor in chief of MAKE magazine, Mark Frauenfelder has spent years combing through DIY books, but he's never been able to find one with geeky projects he can share with his two daughters. Maker Dad is the first DIY book to use cutting-edge (and affordable) technology in appealing projects for fathers and daughters to do together. These crafts and gadgets are both rewarding to make and delightful to play with. What's more, Maker Dad teaches girls lifelong skills-like computer programming, musicality, and how to use basic hand tools-as well as how to be creative problem solvers. The book's twenty-four unique projects include:
Drawbot, a lively contraption that draws abstract patterns all by itself
Ice Cream Sandwich Necklace
Friendstrument, an electronic musical instrument girls can play with friends
Longboard
Antigravity Jar
Silkscreened T-Shirt
Retro Arcade Video Game
Host a Podcast
Lunchbox Guitar
Kite Video Camera
Innovative and groundbreaking, Maker Dad will inspire fathers to geek out with their daughters and help girls cultivate an early affinity for math, science, and technology.

224 pages. 4.2 stars after 31 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Nightfall (Nightingale Book 1) by *Stephen Leather - $1.99*

"You're going to hell, Jack Nightingale." These are the words that ended Jack Nightingale's career as a police negotiator. Now a struggling private detective, the chilling words return with a vengeance when Jack inherits a mansion with a priceless library-and a terrifying warning from a man who claims to be his father. Nightingale quickly learns his soul was sold at birth and a devil will come to claim it on his thirty-third birthday, which is just three short weeks away. It's a hard pill to swallow. He doesn't believe in Hell and probably doesn't believe in Heaven either. But when people close to him start to die horribly, he is led to the inescapable conclusion that real evil may be at work. And if he doesn't find a way out, he'll be damned for eternity. Dripping with brooding intensity, unrelenting suspense, and surprising wit, United Kingdom thriller master Stephen Leather's first book in the _Nightingale_ series is a riveting, heart-stopping mystery with extraordinary range and power.

438 pages. 4.1 stars after 206 reviews

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Arlo Rolled by *Susan Pearson - $1.99*

From the author of How to Teach a Slug to Read comes a delightful story about a pea named Arlo who wants to be free. So off he rolls...and rolls...and rolls. He meets a slug, he meets a bug-and still he rolls until...you'll see! Filled with charming illustrations and told in verse, this endearing tale explores the ideas of independence and striking out on one's own.

18 pages. 4.3 stars after 31 reviews

Pre-School to Grade 2

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It would've been more helpful if I'd posted this earlier, but I read the Lone Ranger and Tonto a few months back. My review of it in my 80 books to read is here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,173312.msg2634190.html#msg2634190
(Second book reviewed in the same post)

The short version of my review is: "for a book of a type that I don't care for, I thought it was pretty good."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Still useful, Claw, as that book is part of the Kindle Unlimited program..people may want to add it to their KU watchlist.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Hunger Games by *Suzanne Collins - $1.99*

The book no one can stop talking about . . . In the ruins of a place once known as North America lies the nation of Panem, a shining Capitol surrounded by twelve outlying districts. The Capitol is harsh and cruel and keeps the districts in line by forcing them all to send one boy and one girl between the ages of twelve and eighteen to participate in the annual Hunger Games, a fight to the death on live TV. Sixteen-year-old Katniss Everdeen, who lives alone with her mother and younger sister, regards it as a death sentence when she is forced to represent her district in the Games. But Katniss has been close to dead and survival, for her, is second nature. Without really meaning to, she becomes a contender. But if she is to win, she will have to start making choices that weigh survival against humanity and life against love. New York Times bestselling author Suzanne Collins delivers equal parts suspense and philosophy, adventure and romance, in this searing novel set in a future with unsettling parallels to our present.

387 pages. 4.6 stars after 21680 reviews

The first book in the Hunger Games trilogy, above, is $1.99. The second two are

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Cowgirl Dreams: A Novel by *Heidi M. Thomas - $1.99*

From her ranch home in Montana in the 1920s, Nettie Brady dreamed of joining the rodeo circuit and becoming a star. Defying her mother's wishes and trading her skirts for trousers--and riding the range with her brothers and taking on the occasional half-ton steer in local rodeos--Nettie bucked convention to compete with men in the arena. When family hardship and tragedy threaten her plans, she turns back toward a more traditional life as a ranch woman, but chafes against its restrictions. Then she meets and falls in love with a young neighbor who rides broncs and raises rodeo stock. Can Nettie's rodeo dreams come true if she's also a wife and mother? 
Based on the life of the author's grandmother, a real Montana cowgirl, this novel takes on the big issues of a woman's place in the west, the crushing difficulties of surviving on a homestead, and the excitement and romance of a young girl aching to follow her dream.

240 pages. 4.9 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Double V: How Wars, Protest, and Harry Truman Desegregated America's Military by *Rawn James Jr. - $1.99*

Executive Order 9981, issued by President Harry Truman on July 26, 1948, desegregated all branches of the United States military by decree. EO 9981 is often portrayed as a heroic and unexpected move by Truman. But in reality, Truman's history-making order was the culmination of more than 150 years of legal, political, and moral struggle. Beginning with the Revolutionary War, African Americans had used military service to do their patriotic duty and to advance the cause of civil rights. The fight for a desegregated military was truly a long war-decades of protest and labor highlighted by bravery on the fields of France, in the skies over Germany, and in the face of deep-seated racism on the military bases at home. Today, the military is one of the most truly diverse institutions in America. In The Double V, Rawn James, Jr., the son and grandson of African American veterans expertly narrates the remarkable history of how the strugge for equality in the military helped give rise to their fight for equality in civilian society. Taking the reader from Crispus Attucks to President Barack Obama, The Double V illuminates the African American military tradition as a metaphor for their unique and dynamic role in American history.

304 pages. 4.6 stars after 18 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* vN (First Machine Dynasty) by *Madeline Ashby - $1.99*

Amy Peterson is a self-replicating humanoid robot known as a VonNeumann. For the past five years, she has been grown slowly as part of a mixed organic/synthetic family. She knows very little about her android mother's past, so when her grandmother arrives and attacks her mother, Amy wastes no time: she eats her alive. Now she carries her malfunctioning granny as a partition on her memory drive, and she's learning impossible things about her clade's history - like the fact that she alone can kill humans without failsafing... From the Trade Paperback edition.

416 pages. 3.7 stars after 76 reviews

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Carter Finally Gets It by *Brent Crawford - $1.99*

Meet Will Carter, but feel free to call him Carter. (Yes, he knows it's a lazy nickname, but he didn't have much say in the matter.) Here are five things you should know about him: 1. He has a stuttering problem, particularly around boobs and belly buttons. 2. He battles Attention Deficit Disorder every minute of every dayï¿½unless he gets distracted. 3. He's a virgin, mostly because he's no good at talking to girls (see number 1). 4. He's about to start high school. 5. He's totally not ready. Join Carter for his freshman year, where he'll search for sex, love, and acceptance anywhere he can find it. In the process, he'll almost kill a trombone player, face off with his greatest nemesis, suffer a lot of blood loss, narrowly escape death, run from the cops (not once, but twice), get caught up in a messy love triangle, meet his match in the form of a curvy drill teamer, and surprise the hell out of everyone, including himself.

300 pages. 4.6 stars after 40 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* A Conflict of Interest by *Adam Mitzner - $1.99*

A stunning debut thriller in the bestselling tradition of Scott Turow and John Grisham!

Alex Miller is a criminal defense lawyer leading the life he always imagined. At thirty-five, he is the youngest partner at New York City's most prestigious law firm, with a beautiful wife and a perfect daughter. When Alex's father suddenly passes away, Alex is introduced to Michael Ohlig, a rich and powerful man who holds an almost mythical place in his family lore. But Alex is surprised when Ohlig admits that he's in serious legal trouble, accused of crimes involving hundreds of millions of dollars.

Alex agrees to take on Ohlig's defense. Through the course of two trials, secrets are revealed that force Alex to question whether any of the people in his life are who they appear to be. Most importantly, he must decide whether the identity he projects to the world is the man he truly is or even wants to be.

With its powerful voice, page-turning tension, and strong cast of characters, A Conflict of Interest will captivate readers until its electrifying conclusion.

386 pages. 4.4 stars after 154 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Dusty's Fate (The Braddocks) by *Vickie King - $1.99*

He was hired to find her. The last thing he expected was to find himself in love. West Virginia Private Investigator Dusty Braddock thought he'd never recover from the grief and guilt over his wife's death in a car accident. Then he helped Jules Donovan and her son reconnect with the man who might be the brother Jules never knew she had. Jules, a family-loving loner, wants a family for her son and travels to West Virginia with Dusty. But the man who makes her feel like she belongs to a family turns out to be Dusty and his sprawling, affectionate Braddock clan. If she gives part of herself to him, how can she ever go back to her normal life if it doesn't work out? Will Dusty abandon her, too? Vickie King has published short fiction in Woman's World Magazine. Her debut novel, CARLY'S RULE, has already hit the bestseller list in ebook. She loves to hear from readers. Write to her at [email protected] or visit her on Facebook or at vickielking.blogspot.com.

182 pages. 5.0 stars after 14 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Raw and Simple: Eat Well and Live Radiantly with 100 Truly Quick and Easy Recipes for the Raw Food Lifestyle by *Judita Wignall - $2.99*

Making smart, delicious food choices in a short amount of time is now easier than ever. Raw and Simple provides easy (and incredibly tasty!) recipes that will feed your body and spirit without requiring hours of prep work. Recipes include:
Oatmeal Walnut Raisin Cookies
Apple Pie Smoothie
Winterland Salad
Cucumber Basil Soup
Creamy Kale Salad with Capers and Hazelnuts
Maple-Dijon Brussels Sprouts
Thai Veggie Noodles
Root Vegetable Slaw
Cherry-Hemp Muesli
Watermelon-Fennel-Mint Chiller
Strawberry Spinach Salad with Sweet Balsamic Vinaigrette
Colorful Cabbage Salad
Cauliflower Couscous
Carrot-Ginger Coconut Soup
Orange-Cranberry-Apple Relish
Herbed Pecan Pate
Orange-Almond Truffles

Raw food chef and instructor Judita Wignall fully integrates her raw food platform with holistic health and wellness. It's not just about food-it's about feeding your whole body and fueling your life!

178 pages. 4.7 stars after 107 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Laurentine Spy by *Emily Gee - $1.99*

"Dark and compelling. Emily Gee is a storyteller to watch." --Nalini Singh, New York Times best-selling author

The Corhonase citadel is a place of virtue and debauchery--and deadly secrets. For the Laurentine spies embedded there, every day brings danger. Nothing is as it seems, whether in the ballrooms and salons of the nobles' court or the catacombs beneath the citadel. Saliel has many secrets; her spying is one, her past as a pickpocket in Laurent's slums is another, but her most deeply guarded secret is the magic she possesses. She walks a narrow path between discovery as a spy and being burned as a witch.

With a sadistic Spycatcher closing in, Saliel and her fellow spies are tested to the limits of their endurance. In the fight to stay alive they must trust each other...or die. Magic may be their only hope of survival.

Don't Miss Emily Gee's other books: _Thief With No Shadow_ and _The Sentinel Mage_

416 pages. 4.4 stars after 10 reviews

Two other books by the author (not a series) are $3.99 each.

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Witches of Worm by *Zilpha Keatley Snyder - $1.99*

Cats. Jessica's never liked them. Especially not a skinny, ugly kitten that looks like a worm. Worm. Jessica wishes she'd never brought Worm home with her, because now he's making her do terrible things. She's sure she isn't imagining the evil voice coming from the cat, telling her to play mean tricks on people. But how can she explain what's happening?

Witches. Jessica has read enough books to know that Worm must be a witch's cat. He's cast a spell on her, but whom can she turn to? After all, no one will believe that Worm has bewitched her...or worse!

196 pages. 4.4 stars after 45 reviews

For grades 3-7.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Last Life: A Novel by *Claire Messud - $1.99*

Narrated by a fifteen-year-old girl with a ruthless regard for truth, The Last Life is a beautifully told novel of lies and ghosts, love and honor. Set in colonial Algeria, and in the south of France and New England, it is the tale of the LaBasse family, whose quiet integrity is shattered by the shots from a grandfather's rifle. As their world suddenly begins to crumble, long-hidden shame emerges: a son abandoned by the family before he was even born, a mother whose identity is not what she has claimed, a father whose act of defiance brings Hotel Bellevue-the family business-to its knees. Messud skillfully and inexorably describes how the stories we tell ourselves, and the lies to which we cling, can turn on us in a moment. It is a work of stunning power from a writer to watch.

Claire Messud's piercing second novel asks questions most are too fearful to face. Moving between the South of France, the East Coast of the U.S., and Algeria, The Last Life explores the weight of isolation and exile in one French family. Of course, the adjective French is already inadequate, as at least some of the LaBasses still long for the paradise lost of Algeria. And Alex LaBasse's wife, Carol, try as she might with her Continental impersonations, will always be an American sporting a metaphorical twin set. The narrator, Sagesse, too, soon finds herself equally stranded. Only her autocratic grandfather, Jacques, is ostensibly comfortable with the identity he has wrought: successful owner of the Bellevue Hotel and head of his dynasty. It is thanks to this man that 14-year-old Sagesse comes to crave invisibility. Having lost of all of her friends, she sees herself as "a member of the Witness Protection Program, surrounded by an odd human assortment chosen only for the efficiency of disguise; but somehow, nevertheless, inescapable."

The cause of this loss? Jacques, fed up with Sagesse and her pals' late-night noise at the hotel pool--or perhaps with their failure to take him seriously--shoots at one girl. This incident ruptures life for each LaBasse, the Bellevue no longer "their bulwark against absurdity." Looking back on the crucial two years following the patriarch's "target practice," Sagesse possesses both a teenager's slant self-interest and an older, acute eye for the mechanisms of shame. The Last Life is that rare thing, a fast-moving philosophical novel masquerading as a bildungsroman. In her efforts at identity and affection, its heroine is increasingly alive to the subterfuges of narrative, forcing herself to sort through versions of reality. Her grandmother, for instance, relates one myth about her husband, only to have Carol undercut it entirely. And Sagesse herself can't figure out whether Jacques is "sentimental or heartless." What if both, she realizes, are possible?

As Messud's narrator navigates her way through the past--and the Algerian sections are among the book's most extraordinary--there is everything to savor in her wavelike sentences, many of which possess a dangerously witty undertow. And the scenes of familial tedium are the opposite of tedious. The dialogue snaps with subverted emotion, anxiety, and irony. At one of the LaBasses' bleaker fests, much is made of the mouna, a special (if dry) Algerian cake. Nonetheless, the grandmother does her best to fob it off at evening's end. "I've never cared for it myself, although it's a lovely memory." Retrospect, as Sagesse realizes, is "a light in which we may not see more clearly, but at least have the illusion of doing so."

E.M. Forster called another Mediterranean novel, The Leopard, "one of the great lonely books," and it is into this category that The Last Life instantly falls. --Kerry Fried

417 pages. 3.9 stars after 65 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Going Twice (Forces of Nature) by *Sharon Sala - $1.99*

_New York Times_ bestselling author Sharon Sala enters the eye of the maelstrom as death and disaster stalk Tornado Alley--aided by an obsessive madman. As bodies pile up in the wake of a storm--stripped, tortured and grimly posed--authorities must admit the unthinkable. The serial killer dubbed the Stormchaser has returned following a tornado and taken it upon himself to bring the death toll up to where he believes it belongs. FBI investigator Wade Luckett is back on the case, assisted by an agent Wade knows professionally and personally: his ex-wife, Jo. Neither time nor the tragedy that tore them apart have blunted the ache Wade feels for brave, beautiful Jo. And though she tries to deny it, she feels the same. But the stirrings of renewed romance will have to wait until they catch a killer. The Stormchaser has no intention of getting caught. He's set his sights on a new victim. Jo can forget about the lifetime she dreams of spending with Wade. She'll be lucky to see another day.

380 pages. 4.8 stars after 81 reviews

This is the second book in the series. The first book in the series, not on sale, is shown below.

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Bro Code by *Barney Stinson - $1.99*

From the hit TV show _How I Met Your Mother_ comes Barney Stinson's words of wit, wisdom, and awesomeness, _The Bro Code_--the _New York Times_ bestseller (really!) with more than a million copies in print all around the world.

Everyone's life is governed by an internal code of conduct. Some call it morality. Others call it religion. But Bros in the know call this Holy Grail The Bro Code.

The Bro Code is a living document, much like the Constitution. Except instead of outlining a government, or the Bill of Rights, or anything even resembling laws, The Bro Code provides men with all the rules they need to know in order to become a "bro" and behave properly among other bros. Historically a spoken tradition passed from one generation to the next and dating back to the American Revolution, the official code of conduct for Bros appears here in its published form for the first time ever. By upholding the tenets of this sacred and legendary document, any dude can learn to achieve Bro-dom.

Containing approximately 150 "unspoken" rules, this code of conduct for bros can range from the simple (bros before hos) to the complex (the hot-to-crazy ratio, complete with bar graphs and charts). With helpful sidebros The Bro Code will help any ordinary guy become the best bro he can be. Let ultimate bro and co-author Barney Stinson and his book, The Bro Code share their wisdom, lest you be caught making eye contact in a devil's three-way (two dudes, duh).

209 pages. 4.6 stars after 364 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Eighth Guardian (Annum Guard) by *Meredith McCardle - $1.99*

Amanda Obermann. Code name Iris. It's Testing Day. The day that comes without warning, the day when all juniors and seniors at The Peel Academy undergo a series of intense physical and psychological tests to see if they're ready to graduate and become government operatives. Amanda and her boyfriend Abe are top students, and they've just endured thirty-six hours of testing. But they're juniors and don't expect to graduate. That'll happen next year, when they plan to join the CIA--together. But when the graduates are announced, the results are shocking. Amanda has been chosen--the first junior in decades. And she receives the opportunity of a lifetime: to join a secret government organization called the Annum Guard and travel through time to change the course of history. But in order to become the Eighth Guardian in this exclusive group, Amanda must say good-bye to everything--her name, her family, and even Abe--forever. Who is really behind the Annum Guard? And can she trust them with her life?

386 pages. 4.6 stars after 57 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Lost by *Jacqueline Davies - $1.99*

Essie can tell from the moment she lays eyes on Harriet Abbott: this is a woman who has taken a wrong turn in life. Why else would an educated, well-dressed, clearly upper-crust girl end up in the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory setting sleeves for six dollars a day? But Harriet isn't the only one who is lost. Essie wanders between the opposing emotions of her love for the young would-be lawyer who lives next door and her hatred for her mother who seems determined to take away every bit of happiness that Essie hopes to find. As the unlikely friendship between Essie and Harriet grows, so does the weight of the question hanging between them: Who is lost? And who will be found? This is a powerful novel about friendship, loss, and the resiliency of the human spirit, set against the backdrop of the teeming crowds and scrappy landscape of the Lower East Side of Manhattan in the early 1900s.

249 pages. 4.3 stars after 137 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Anonymous Sources by *Mary Louise Kelly - $1.99*

A fast-paced international thriller in the vein of Janet Evanovich by former NPR anchor and correspondent Mary Louise Kelly, about a Pakistani terrorist's nuclear threat to blow up the White House.

When Boston reporter Alexandra James is assigned to cover the death of Thom Carlyle, the son of a powerful Washington insider, she soon discovers the story is not as simple as it seems. The young man fell from the top of a Harvard bell tower, but did he jump&#8230;or was he pushed?

Intent on escaping the demons of her past, Alex knows how to outwork, outdrink, and outshop anyone else around. Now she is focused on what could be "the story of a lifetime"-chasing leads from Harvard Yard to the courtyards of Cambridge, England, from a clandestine rendezvous in London to the inside of a nuclear terrorist network. But when she goes to Washington, DC, for a key interview that promises to tie everything together, Alex the hunter becomes Alex the hunted. An assassin is dispatched&#8230;her laptop disappears&#8230;her phone is tapped&#8230;and she begins to grasp that Thom Carlyle may have been killed to hide a terrifying conspiracy within the White House itself.

Former NPR Intelligence correspondent Mary Louise Kelly has turned her own real-life reporting adventures into fiction with this stylish spy thriller.

368 pages. 4.1 stars after 120 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The King's Pleasure by *Heather Graham - $1.99*

When a French woman is married off to the handsome Scot who conquered her town, she is determined not to let him conquer her heart as well

The English army's siege of Aville has ground to a standstill-until a ten-year-old Scottish lad masterminds a breakthrough. The castle falls easily, giving glory to the king and a place at court to young Adrien MacLachlan. But his greatest reward is still to come.

Years later, the king decrees that Adrien shall marry Danielle d'Aville, a maiden of the town Adrien helped conquer. She loathes the strapping Scottish knight, but his strength stirs something inside of her-a passion that betrays everything her vanquished people stand for. As Danielle's hatred for him pushes her towards treason, her budding love is the only thing that can pull her back from the brink.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Heather Graham, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

382 pages. 3.8 stars after 128 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Outside In: The Power of Putting Customers at the Center of Your Business by *Harley Manning - $1.99*

What simple innovation brought billions in new investments to Fidelity? What basic misunderstanding was preventing Office Depot from achieving its growth potential? What surprising insights helped the Mayo Clinic better serve both doctors and patients? The solution in each case was a focus on customer experience, the most powerful-and misunderstood-element of corporate strategy today. Customer experience is, quite simply, how your customers perceive their every interaction with your company. It's a fundamental business driver. Here's proof: over a recent five-year period during which the S&P 500 was flat, a stock portfolio of customer experience leaders grew twenty-two percent. In an age when customers have access to vast amounts of data about your company and its competitors, customer experience is the only sustainable source of competitive advantage. But how to excel at it? Based on fourteen years of research by the customer experience leaders at Forrester Research, Outside In offers a complete roadmap to attaining the experience advantage. It starts with the concept of the Customer Experience Ecosystem-proof that the roots of customer experience problems lie not just with customer-facing employees like your sales staff, but with behind-the-scenes employees like accountants, lawyers, and programmers, as well as the policies, processes, and technologies that all your employees use every day. Identifying and solving these problems has the potential to dramatically increase sales and decrease costs.

271 pages. 4.4 stars after 72 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Expendable (League of Peoples, 1) by *James Alan Gardner - $1.99*

In the 25th century, under the leadership of the League of Peoples, war and crime are a thing of the past and life is held sacred. That is, as long as you're healthy and beautiful. But those who are deformed, flawed or misfit in any way are destined - or is "doomed" a better word? - to become Explorers, crews assigned to probe worlds so hostile, the chances of returning are somewhere between slim and none.

In EXPENDABLE, the first volume of the League of Peoples, Festina Ramos is assigned to escort an unstable admiral to planet Melaquin. Little is known about Melaquin, for every explorer who's landed there has disappeared. It's come to be known as the "planet of no return," and the High Council has made a habit of sending troublesome admirals there in an attempt to get rid of them. It's clear that this is intended to be Ramos' last mission, but she doesn't plan on dying, no matter how expendable she may be.

pages. 4.2 stars after 81 reviews

The next six books in the series are available for under $4 each; series shown in order below.

     ​
*Daily Youth Deal* The True Blue Scouts of Sugar Man Swamp by *Kathi Appelt - $1.99*

"Librarians often say that every book is not for every child, but The True Blue Scouts of Sugar Man Swamp is" (The New York Times). Meet Bingo and J'miah, raccoon brothers on a mission to save Sugar Man Swamp in this rollicking tale and National Book Award Finalist from Newbery Honoree Kathi Appelt.

Raccoon brothers Bingo and J'miah are the newest recruits of the Official Sugar Man Swamp Scouts. The opportunity to serve the Sugar Man-the massive creature who delights in delicious sugar cane and magnanimously rules over the swamp-is an honor, and also a big responsibility, since the rest of the swamp critters rely heavily on the intel of these hardworking Scouts.

Twelve-year-old Chap Brayburn is not a member of any such organization. But he loves the swamp something fierce, and he'll do anything to help protect it.

And help is surely needed, because world-class alligator wrestler Jaeger Stitch wants to turn Sugar Man swamp into an Alligator World Wrestling Arena and Theme Park, and the troubles don't end there. There is also a gang of wild feral hogs on the march, headed straight toward them all.

The Scouts are ready. All they have to do is wake up the Sugar Man. Problem is, no one's been able to wake that fellow up in a decade or four&#8230;

Newbery Honoree and Kathi Appelt's story of care and conservation has received five starred reviews, was selected as a National Book Award finalist, and is funny as all get out and ripe for reading aloud.

337 pages. 4.5 stars after 61 reviews

Grades 5-8

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* No Turning Back (The Kathleen Turner Series Book 1) by *Tiffany Snow - $1.99*

Being a bartender by night and law firm runner by day helps make ends meet for Kathleen Turner. Mostly. Being 23 and single in Indianapolis wasn't exactly a thrilling adventure, but then again, that's not what Kathleen wanted. At least, not until she met Blane Kirk. Navy SEAL turned high-profile attorney, Blane is everything a woman could want. The only problem? He's her boss. Blane is known for playing the field and the last thing Kathleen needs or wants is to get involved with him. But when her friend is murdered and it seems Kathleen will be next, she may not have a choice. Now Blane is the only thing standing between her and people who want her dead, including assassin-for-hire Kade Dennon. Beautiful but deadly, he'll kill anyone who gets in his way, even the woman who makes him question everything he's become. The deeper she sinks into the web of lies and murder, the more Kathleen realizes she can trust no one if she's going to survive. No one is innocent. Not even Blane.

424 pages. 4.5 stars after 583 reviews

Five books in this series are on sale today for $1.99 each. Book one shown above, the rest are shown below in order.

   ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Eleanor by *Jason Gurley - $1.99*

"Haunting... if you liked The Ocean at the End of the Lane, you'll love Eleanor." -Peter Cawdron, author of Feedback "Ambitious, challenging... as original as A Wrinkle in Time." -Michael Bunker, author of Pennsylvania Time is a river. 1985. The death of Eleanor's twin sister tears her family apart. Her father blames her mother for the accident. When Eleanor's mother looks at her, she sees only the daughter she lost. Their wounded family crumbles under the weight of their shared grief. 1993. Eleanor is fourteen years old when it happens for the first time... when she walks through an ordinary door at school and finds herself in another world. It happens again and again, but it's only a curiosity until that day at the cliffs. The day when Eleanor dives... and something rips her out of time itself. And on the other side, someone is waiting for her.

450 pages. 4.8 stars after 153 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Take Me Home (A Whisper Horse Novel) by *Nancy Herkness - $1.99*

2013 Gayle Wilson Award of Excellence Winner - Contemporary Single Title Nancy Herkness welcomes readers to Sanctuary, West Virginia, where a whisper horse leads two wounded hearts to a second chance at love. When Claire Parker left Sanctuary, West Virginia, she thought it was for good. But now she's back, reeling from an ugly divorce. Readjusting to small-town life is harder than Claire expected, so she's surprised, and grateful, to find companionship in Willow, an abused Thoroughbred mare. Willow is Claire's "whisper horse," and they share a special, rare bond. Except Willow isn't the only one helping Claire heal; Willow's ruggedly handsome veterinarian, Dr. Tim Arbuckle, is sympathetic&#8230;and secretive. Devastated by his wife's death, Tim thought he'd never find love again. The stoic, sexy doctor was sure he'd left his heart behind when he came to Sanctuary. But Claire stirs up emotions he thought he'd buried long ago. For the first time, the doctor can see past his grief&#8230;until Willow falls gravely ill. Tim and Claire must save Willow's life and, surrounded by the majestic mountains of West Virginia, believe in a love so encompassing, so intimately intense, their lives will never be the same again. Amazon Editors selected Take Me Home as one of 50 Great American Love Stories.

331 pages. 4.2 stars after 217 reviews

Three books in this series are on sale today for $1.99 each. Book one shown above, the others are shown below in order.

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Money: A Love Story: Untangle Your Financial Woes and Create the Life You Really Want by *Kate Northrup - $2.99*

Having a good relationship with money is tough-whether you have millions in the bank or just a few bucks to your name. Why? Because just like any other relationship, your life with money has its ups and downs, its twists and turns, its breakups and makeups. And just like other relationships, living happily with money really comes down to love-which is why love is the basis of money maven Kate Northrup's book. After taking the Money Love Quiz to see where on the spectrum your relationship with money stands-somewhere between "on the outs" and "it's true love!"-Northrup takes you on a rollicking ride to a better understanding of yourself and your money. Step-by-step exercises that address both the emotional and practical aspects of your financial life help you figure out your personal perceptions of money and wealth and how to change them for the better. You'll learn about thought patterns that may be holding you back from earning what you're worth or saving what you can. You'll learn how to chart your current financial life and create a plan to get you to where you want to be-whether that's earning enough to live in a penthouse in Manhattan or a cabin in the Rockies. Using client stories and her own saga of moving from $20,000 of debt to complete financial freedom by the age of 28, Northrup acts as a guide in your quest for personal financial freedom. She'll teach you how to shift your beliefs about money, create a budget, spend in line with your values, get out of debt, and so much more. In short, she'll teach you to love your money, so you can love your life.

283 pages. 4.2 stars after 159 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Outcasts: Brotherband Chronicles, Book 1 by *John Flanagan - $1.99*

From the author of the global phenomenon Ranger's Apprentice! They are outcasts. Hal, Stig, and the others - they are the boys the others want no part of. Skandians, as any reader of Ranger's Apprentice could tell you, are known for their size and strength. Not these boys. Yet that doesn't mean they don't have skills. And courage - which they will need every ounce of to do battle at sea against the other bands, the Wolves and the Sharks, in the ultimate race. The icy waters make for a treacherous playing field . . . especially when not everyone thinks of it as playing. John Flanagan, author of the international phenomenon Ranger's Apprentice, creates a new cast of characters to populate his world of Skandians and Araluens, a world millions of young readers around the world have come to know and admire. Full of seafaring adventures and epic battles, Book 1 of The Brotherband Chronicles is sure to thrill readers of Ranger's Apprentice while enticing a whole new generation just now discovering the books. Perfect for fans of J.R.R. Tolkien's Lord of the Rings, T.H. White's The Sword in the Stone, Christopher Paolini's Eragon series, and George R. R. Martin's Game of Thrones/A Song of Ice and Fire series.

464 pages. 4.8 stars after 221 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Kindle Daily Deals include 23 fantasy novels by L.E. Modesitt, Jr. The complete list can be found here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Imager: The First Book of the Imager Portfolio by *L. E. Modesitt Jr. - $1.99*

Imager is the beginning of a whole new fantasy in a whole new magical world from the bestselling creator of Recluce. Although Rhennthyl is the son of a leading wool merchant in L'Excelsis, the capital of Solidar, the most powerful nation on Terahnar, he has spent years becoming a journeyman artist and is skilled and diligent enough to be considered for the status of master artisan-in another two years. Then, in a single moment, his entire life is transformed when his master patron is killed in a flash fire, and Rhenn discovers he is an imager-one of the few in the entire world of Terahnar who can visualize things and make them real.

He must leave his family and join the Collegium of Imagisle. Imagers live separately from the rest of society because of their abilities (they can do accidental magic even while asleep), and because they are both feared and vulnerable. In this new life, Rhenn discovers that all too many of the "truths" he knew were nothing of the sort. Every day brings a new threat to his life. He makes a powerful enemy while righting a wrong, and begins to learn to do magic in secret. Imager is the innovative and enchanting opening of an involving new fantasy story.

At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

433 pages. 4.2 stars after 132 reviews

This is the first in the series. The other six are shown below or can be found here, along with 16 other books by the author.

  ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Timequake by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Timequake (1997) exists in two conjoined versions ("Timequake One"/"Timequake Two") and in meta-fictional mode is a novel about a novel, composed in short, arbitrary chapters and using its large cast of characters and disoriented chronology to mimic the "timequake" which is its subject. Some cosmic upheaval has hurled the entire population a decade back where, in full consciousness (but helplessly entrapped) everyone's pitiable and embarrassing mistakes are helplessly enacted again.

By this stage of his life--he was 72 the year the novel was published--Vonnegut was still wearing his luminescent bells and Harlequin's cape, but these had become dusty and the cape no longer fitted. Vonnegut's exasperation and sense of futility could no longer be concealed or shaped, and this novel is a laboratory of technique (deliberately) gone wrong, a study of breakdown.

Vonnegut had never shown much hope in his work for human destiny or occupation; the naive optimism of Eliot Rosewater in God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater had in the damaged veteran Billy Pilgrim of Slaughterhouse-Five become a naive fantasy of escape to a sexual heaven. In the nihilism of Timequake, the only escape is re-enactment, but re-enactment has lost hope and force.

This is no Groundhog Day in which Vonnegut traps his various refugees (many escaped from his earlier works) but a hell of lost possibility. The temporal timequake of the title is the actual spiritual fracture of the 20th century, and in his 73rd year Vonnegut envisions no hope, not even the hollow diversions of Slapstick. Vonnegut's imaginative journey, closely tracked by his work, is one of the most intriguing for any American writer of the twentieth century.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

Think of Timequake, Kurt Vonnegut's 19th and last novel (or so he says), as a victory lap. It's a confident final trot 'round the track by one of the greats of postwar American literature. After 40 years of practice, Vonnegut's got his schtick down cold, and it's a pleasure--if a slightly tame one--to watch him go through his paces one more time. Timequake's a mongrel; it is half novel, half memoir, the project of a decade's worth of writer's block, a book "that didn't want to be written." The premise is standard-issue Vonnegut: "...a timequake, a sudden glitch in the space-time continuum, made everybody and everything do exactly what they'd done during past decades, for good or ill, a second time..." Simultaneously, the author's favorite tricks are on display--frequent visits with the shopworn science fiction writer Kilgore Trout, a Hitchcockian appearance by the author at the book's end, and frequent authorial opining on love, war, and society.

276 pages. 3.9 stars after 224 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Hopeful: Return to Sugarcreek, Book One by *Shelley Shepard Gray - $1.99*

In the Amish town of Sugarcreek, love comes in many forms. But will it come at all for Miriam? Miriam Zehr has worked at the Sugarcreek Inn longer than she cares to admit. The restaurant is a favorite of town residents as well as the many tourists who come to taste the famous Amish fare. Though she always tries to have a smile for every customer, deep down Miriam knows something's missing: a family of her own. Miriam has never felt particularly beautiful, especially because she's always been a bit heavier than other girls her age. When Junior, the man she's pined for all her life, suddenly seeks her out, she's thrilled to be noticed . . . until she realizes he's only asking her to help get the attention of Mary Kathryn Hershberger, her pretty friend. If Miriam helps Junior court Mary Kathryn, she'll get to spend a lot of time with him, but she might lose him in the process. Are these few stolen moments worth a lifetime of sacrifice? Is Miriam right to even hope for the life she dreams of?

256 pages. 4.6 stars after 99 reviews

Two books in the Amish romance "Return to Sugarcreek" series are free today. The first is shown above, the second below.

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Lodge Cast Iron Cookbook: A Treasury of Timeless, Delicious Recipes by *The Lodge Company - $1.99*

Cast-iron cooking is back in vogue! From America's most chic restaurants to the countless kitchens of avid home cooks, everyone is rediscovering the joy of cooking with classic cast iron. Cast-iron cooking has always been a kitchen favorite with its even heating, great heat retention and its flexibility to go outdoors and grill or cook over an open fire. According to Esquire magazine, cast-iron cookware "will enrich your eggs and burgers, it's impossible to break and it will last longer than you." And now with The Lodge Cast Iron Cookbook, every cook will learn the simple, savory secrets of cast-iron cookery.

From the kitchens of Lodge, America's leading manufacturer of cast iron cookware, this unique cookbook offers over 200 mouthwatering recipes. The delectable dishes range from breakfast specials to the secrets of great fried food, to soups and stews, biscuits and baked goods, fish, veggies and finally those sweet finales. And the book features favorite cast-iron cooking recipes by well-known cooks such as Bill and Cheryl Jamison, Nick Malgieri, and Allison Fishman Task. Special cooking lessons include cast-iron cooking basics and how to enjoy open-air cooking and grilling. This special culinary delight features great cooking stories and intriguing vignettes on the history and legend and lore of cast iron cooking. Each unique recipe, culled from cooks across the country, is illustrated with four-color photography.

288 pages. 4.4 stars after 167 reviews

I've been thinking of getting a Lodge preseasoned cast iron skillet for a while; this cookbook may push me over the edge. See the Lodge Store on Amazon here.


*Daily Youth Deal* Monster by *Walter Dean Myers - $1.99*

This _New York Times_ bestselling novel and National Book Award nominee from acclaimed author Walter Dean Myers tells the story of Steve Harmon, a teenage boy in juvenile detention and on trial. Presented as a screenplay of Steve's own imagination, and peppered with journal entries, the book shows how one single decision can change our whole lives. Fade In: Interior: Early Morning In Cell Block D, Manhattan Detention Center. Steve (Voice-Over) Sometimes I feel like I have walked into the middle of a movie. Maybe I can make my own movie. The film will be the story of my life. No, not my life, but of this experience. I'll call it what the lady prosecutor called me ... Monster. Supports the Common Core State Standards

"Monster" is what the prosecutor called 16-year-old Steve Harmon for his supposed role in the fatal shooting of a convenience-store owner. But was Steve really the lookout who gave the "all clear" to the murderer, or was he just in the wrong place at the wrong time? In this innovative novel by Walter Dean Myers, the reader becomes both juror and witness during the trial of Steve's life. To calm his nerves as he sits in the courtroom, aspiring filmmaker Steve chronicles the proceedings in movie script format. Interspersed throughout his screenplay are journal writings that provide insight into Steve's life before the murder and his feelings about being held in prison during the trial. "They take away your shoelaces and your belt so you can't kill yourself no matter how bad it is. I guess making you live is part of the punishment." Myers, known for the inner-city classic Motown and Didi (first published in 1984), proves with Monster that he has kept up with both the struggles and the lingo of today's teens. Steve is an adolescent caught up in the violent circumstances of an adult world--a situation most teens can relate to on some level. Readers will no doubt be attracted to the novel's handwriting-style typeface, emphasis on dialogue, and fast-paced courtroom action. By weaving together Steve's journal entries and his script, Myers has given the first-person voice a new twist and added yet another worthy volume to his already admirable body of work. (Ages 12 and older) --Jennifer Hubert

281 pages. 4.3 stars after 826 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Art of Falling by *Kathryn Craft - $2.99*

One Wrong Step Could Send Her Over the Edge

All Penny has ever wanted to do is dance-and when that chance is taken from her, it pushes her to the brink of despair, from which she might never return. When she wakes up after a traumatic fall, bruised and battered but miraculously alive, Penny must confront the memories that have haunted her for years, using her love of movement to pick up the pieces of her shattered life. Kathryn Craft's lyrical debut novel is a masterful portrayal of a young woman trying to come to terms with her body and the artistic world that has repeatedly rejected her. _The Art of Falling_ expresses the beauty of movement, the stasis of despair, and the unlimited possibilities that come with a new beginning.

368 pages. 4.4 stars after 59 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Falling for Zoe: Volume 1 (The Camerons of Tide's Way) by *Skye Taylor - $1.99*

"With a deft hand and engaging style, Skye Taylor creates a realistic story with a heart that captivates . . . if you keep your heart open, love heals the deepest wounds. Don't miss this book." ~Vicki Hinze, USA Today
Bestselling Author

Jake Cameron won't risk hurting his best friend by admitting he loves her. Little does he know . . . that's what hurts her the most. Zoe Callahan, pregnant with the child her ex-boyfriend doesn't want, adores her ramshackle new home in the seaside town of Tide's Way, North Carolina. When she meets handsome Jake Cameron, her next-door neighbor who offers some fixer-upper help, her heart goes out to him instantly. He's the doting dad to three daughters and the kind caretaker to a mom-in-law with early Alzheimer's. Jake is equally smitten with Zoe. But Jake, a contractor and volunteer firefighter from a close-knit family of brothers and a sister, won't risk a romance that could disrupt his family after his ex-wife nearly destroyed it. Despite Jake's efforts to hide his feelings, he and Zoe quickly form an unbreakable bond. Zoe discovers love hasn't given up on her, even if the father of her unborn child did. Now she just needs to figure out why Jake is so determined not to let the heady attraction that sizzles between them turn into something more than friendship. Then disaster strikes, and Jake is Zoe's rescuer. He already has her heart, but now, in spite of the rift that comes between them, she must trust him with her life and the life of her baby. And Jake must trust himself.

Skye Taylor began writing during her years as a Peace Corps volunteer. In 2012, her first novel, _Whatever It Takes_, was published. She is thrilled to join the BelleBooks family and is currently working on a six-book contemporary romance series. Visit her website at Skye-Writer.com or on find her on Facebook.

232 pages. 4.9 stars after 21 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The 7 Habits of Highly Effective Network Marketing Professionals by *Stephen R. Covey - $1.99*

In this book, Stephen R. Covey presents an integrated, principle-centered approach for becoming a highly effective network marketing professional. Including real-world examples of current, successful networkers, Covey reveals a step-by-step pathway for not only living with fairness, integrity, service, and human dignity, but applying principle-centered habits that will help you become truly effective in your networking business.

By following the principle-centered approach of the 7 Habits of Highly Effective People network marketers learn principles of success to build their business, change their life, and be able to teach others how to build an effective network marketing business.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Dr. Stephen R. Covey (1932-2012) was a leading authority on leadership and family relations. He held a Bachelor of Science from the University of Utah, an MBA from Harvard, and a PhD from Brigham Young University. Dr. Covey was Vice Chairman of FranklinCovey Co., and in high demand as a speaker, teacher, and organizational consultant. Throughout his career, Dr. Covey brought new insight and understanding to millions of readers and students.

37 pages. 4.9 stars after 16 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Shield and Crocus by *Michael R. Underwood - $1.99*

In a city built among the bones of a fallen giant, a small group of heroes looks to reclaim their home from the five criminal tyrants who control it. The city of Audec-Hal sits among the bones of a Titan. For decades it has suffered under the dominance of five tyrants, all with their own agendas. Their infighting is nothing, though, compared to the mysterious "Spark-storms" that alternate between razing the land and bestowing the citizens with wild, unpredictable abilities. It was one of these storms that gave First Sentinel, leader of the revolutionaries known as the Shields of Audec-Hal, power to control the emotional connections between people-a power that cost him the love of his life. Now, with nothing left to lose, First Sentinel and the Shields are the only resistance against the city's overlords as they strive to free themselves from the clutches of evil. The only thing they have going for them is that the crime lords are fighting each other as well-that is, until the tyrants agree to a summit that will permanently divide the city and cement their rule of Audec-Hal. It's one thing to take a stand against oppression, but with the odds stacked against the Shields, it's another thing to actually triumph. In this stunning, original tale of magic and revolution, Michael R. Underwood creates a cityscape that rivals Ambergris and New Crobuzon in its depth and populates it with heroes and villains that will stay with you forever.

418 pages. 4.2 stars after 17 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Double Dutch (Aladdin Fiction) by *Sharon M. Draper - $1.99*

Delia loves Double Dutch. And she's good at it. Really good. So good that her team has a chance to win the World Double Dutch Championships this year -- Delia is sure of it. What she is less sure of is her chance of passing the school's state exam, because Delia has been using her success at Double Dutch to mask a secret that could jeopardize her place on the team, and also her future.

Delia's not the only one with a secret. Her potential boyfriend, Randy, has one too -- his dad has been missing for weeks, and Randy hasn't told anyone for fear he'll be put in a foster home. But he is running out of money and getting scared.

The one thing that isn't a secret is that their classmates, the Tolliver twins, are out to cause trouble. With their skull caps, angry demeanors, and hints of violence emanating from even the way they stalk down the school halls, they seem to enjoy intimidating the other kids. But will they cross the line from intimidation to violence?

With consummate skill and an uncanny ability to capture how real kids think, act, and feel, Tears of a Tiger author Sharon M. Draper weaves these three stories tighter and tighter, creating a novel that tingles with suspense and emotion.

196 pages. 4.2 stars after 34 reviews

Grades 5-9

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Behind Closed Doors (McClouds & Friends) by *Shannon McKenna - $1.99*

Surveillance expert Seth Mackey knows everything about the women his millionaire boss Victor Lazar toys with--and tosses aside. But Lazar's latest plaything, Raine Cameron, is different. Beautiful. Vulnerable. And innocent. Just looking at her triggers a white-hot passion Seth can barely control as night after night, he watches her on a dozen different video screens. Raine is pure temptation, but Seth can't slip up: he's convinced Lazar had his half-brother murdered. His secret investigation--and his life--are on the line. But then he finds out that Raine may be Lazar's next victim... Raine knows she's being watched--but no one can see the secrets in her heart. She has reasons of her own to seek revenge on Victor Lazar, and she will, despite her fear--and the distracting presence of Seth Mackey. His fiercely masculine good looks and animal sensuality stir her most erotic fantasies when she's alone...and lead her to a bold plan. Offering her body to him, surrendering totally to his ruthless desire, might well push her beyond all emotional limits--and beyond fear itself.

452 pages. 4.0 stars after 132 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Played by the Billionaire (A Guide to Love Novel) (Entangled Indulgence) by *Alexia Adams - $0.99*

Billionaire Liam Manning has been too busy building his internet security empire to care about romance. So when a death-bed promise to his brother forces him to prove he can properly seduce a woman, Liam relies on his strengths. Hacking into an online dating site to find a suitable "love tutor" is as easy as it is logical. All Lorelei Torres wants is a family and an honest man to love. After falling for one-too-many Mr. Wrongs, Lorelei's mother signs her up for an online dating site. Maybe it's time to let an impartial computer chose a man for her-especially if that computer plans to match her with sexy men like Liam. But Liam's made a critical error. Lorelei has breached the firewall around his heart, and if he falls for her, he'll have to reveal his real identity-and his deception-to the only woman who's ever made him question why love isn't on his to-do list.

143 pages. 3.8 stars after 17 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Goddess: The Secret Lives of Marilyn Monroe by *Anthony Summers - $1.99*

The definitive biography of one of America's brightest stars

Hers was a brief life that still fascinates the world. Marilyn Monroe was born in obscurity and deprivation, and rose to become a legend of her century, a great actress, and a lover of the most famous men in America-only to die young and under suspicious circumstances, leaving behind a mystery that remains unsolved to this day.

Anthony Summers interviewed more than six hundred people, laying bare the truths-sometimes funny, often sad-about this brilliant, troubled woman. The first to gain access to the files of Monroe's last psychiatrist, Summers uses the documents toexplain her tangled psyche and her dangerous addiction to medications. He establishes, after years of mere rumor, that President Kennedy and his brother Robert were both intimately involved with Monroe in life-and in covering up the circumstances of her death.

660 pages. 4.2 stars after 166 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Ariel by *Steven R. Boyett - $1.99*

At four-thirty one Saturday afternoon the laws of physics as we know them underwent a change. Electronic devices, cars, industries stopped. The lights went out. Any technology more complicated than a lever or pulley simply wouldn't work. A new set of rules took its place-laws that could only be called magic. Ninety-nine percent of humanity has simply vanished. Cities lie abandoned. Supernatural creatures wander the silenced achievements of a halted civilization.

Pete Garey has survived the Change and its ensuing chaos. He wanders the southeastern United States, scavenging, lying low. Learning. One day he makes an unexpected friend: a smartassed unicorn with serious attitude. Pete names her Ariel and teaches her how to talk, how to read, and how to survive in a world in which a unicorn horn has become a highly prized commodity.

When they learn that there is a price quite literally on Ariel's head, the two unlikely companions set out from Atlanta to Manhattan to confront the sorcerer who wants her horn. And so begins a haunting, epic, and surprisingly funny journey through the remnants of a halted civilization in a desolated world.

395 pages. 4.2 stars after 97 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Returner's Wealth (The Wyrmeweald Trilogy Book 1) by *Paul Stewart - $1.99*

From the creators of the internationally bestselling Edge Chronicles comes an epic story of dragons!

The wyrmeweald is a hostile place, an arid wasteland where man is both hunter and hunted, and where the dragon-like wyrmes reign supreme. Seventeen-year-old Micah enters the wyrmeweald intent on stealing a wyrme egg to sell for a bounty. With the riches such an egg will bring-returner's wealth-Micah can go home to a life of luxury, and win the hand of the girl he loves. But the wyrmeweald is a treacherous place, and Micah quickly finds himself in mortal danger. When a tracker named Eli rescues him, Micah is forced to prove his worth, and together he and Eli defend a rare wyrme hatchling from kith bandits intent on stealing and selling wyrme eggs.

As Micah soon discovers, this hatchling has a guardian already-the beautiful, brave, and dangerous Thrace. Micah and Thrace make the worst possible match: Micah is a would-be bandit, and Thrace is a wyrme rider-assassin, devoted protector of the wyrmeweald. Yet their chemistry is undeniable, and soon Micah and Thrace join forces to protect the rare wyrme and battle the evil forces that encroach on their native habitat. But is there anything left in the devastated wyrmeweald to be saved?

374 pages. 4.2 stars after 12 reviews

Grade 9 and up

The next two books in the series, not on sale, are shown below for your convenience.

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Undercurrents by *Ridley Pearson - $1.99*

Police Sergeant Lou Boldt heads a special task force within Seattle's Homicide bureau. His job: find and stop the Cross Killer, a twisted, perverse serial murderer who has eluded police for six months and paralyzed the city. But when a body washes up on the shore of Puget Sound, Boldt thinks the killer has finally made a mistake. This body shows some of the work of the Cross Killer-but a job badly botched. Did this woman die while trying to escape? Did she knowingly jump in the water to preserve a clue? And is she now desperately trying to tell Boldt something? With the help of the alluring Daphne Matthews, a police psychologist, Boldt pieces together the complex puzzle. Undercurrents is a roller-coaster ride in the dark that will intrigue, startle, and satisfy.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR
Ridley Pearson is a New York Times bestselling author with over 24 novels published. His work is extremely diverse, from children's fiction to crime novels, paranormals and adventure; his novels often incorporate a compelling combination of realistic high-tech forensic wizardry and hair-trigger suspense. One of his best-known crime novels, Undercurrents, contained cutting-edge forensic ideas that helped solve a real-life homicide case. Another, Chain of Evidence, was the first to raise the possibility of a "crime gene"-which later became the focus of a high-profile genetics conference. He has published several popular crime series featuring recurring characters, as well as standalone novels under his own name and the pseudonyms Joyce Reardon, Ph.D. and Wendell McCall. A new thriller, The Red Room, featuring John Knox, will be coming out in June 2014.

Pearson was the first American to receive the Raymond Chandler Fulbright fellowship at Oxford University, the site of his research for best-selling novels No Witnesses and The Angel Maker. He was also a founding member and bass player for the Rock Bottom Remainders, a band comprised of best-selling authors including Dave Barry and Stephen King.

400 pages. 4.5 stars after 38 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Someone for Me (Someone to Love Series) by *Addison Moore - $1.99*

Kendall and Cruise ignite the pages in the final installment of the New York Times and USA Today bestselling Someone to Love series. Kendall Jordan knows she doesn't need an elaborate wedding with a Vera Wang dress and a three-tiered cake. All she needs is the love of her life, the hot and romantic Cruise Elton. But she's been dreaming of a picture-perfect wedding since childhood, and so with her finances in peril and a rock band squatting in the Elton B and B, Kendall must take extreme measures. She decides to pen a book about the kinky sexcapades of one Penny Whoredon and one Cruz Belton, but in order to do the writing justice she'll need to conduct some sexy research with the love of her life. It looks like Kendall might just pull it off-but when her protective older brother and Cruise's jealous ex-girlfriend get involved, tempers and insecurities rise, threatening not just her dream wedding, but the possibility of having a wedding at all.

297 pages. 4.1 stars after 46 reviews

This is the last book in the series; the rest of the series, not on sale at $3.99 each, are shown below in order, for your convenience

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* An Experience Definitely Worth Allegedly Having: Travel Stories from The Hairpin by *Edith Zimmerman - $1.99*

An Experience Definitely Worth Allegedly Having is a collection of essays on travel selected by Edith Zimmerman, the founder of the colorfully offbeat women's website The Hairpin. Like The Hairpin, these essays are funny, weird, adventurous, and moving. There are stories about following a mysterious stranger's maps in Mexico, attending endless step aerobics classes in Buenos Aires, faking a terrible British accent in London, and navigating a nude spa in Stockholm. About loneliness, connection, and sunburn. And about daring ourselves to be brave and embracing being scared. These stories are tied together by relationships: making them, losing them, how we behave in their absence. How we thrive when we're far from home and falling in and out of love in all of the world's beautiful places. This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

160 pages. 3.8 stars after 20 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Amtrak Wars: Cloud Warrior: The Talisman Prophecies Part 1 by *Patrick Tilley - $1.99*

Hundreds of years after civilisation has been destroyed by nuclear war, the Earth is divided between the Trackers of the Amtrak Federation - a community living in vast subterranean cities - and the Mutes, who have evolved to withstand the radiation that has driven their foes underground. A long war for possession of the overground has killed and enslaved many of the Mutes, leaving only the Plainfolk to resist the Federation. The Mutes' physical strength and tribal way of life is no match for the advanced weaponry that is used against them. Mr Snow, supernaturally gifted wordsmith of the Mute clan M'Call, is the Plainfolk's last hope in withstanding the onslaught of the 'sand-burrower's' attacks. Seventeen-year-old rookie wingman Steve Brickman is just about to graduate from Flight Academy. Safe in the knowledge of his own brilliance, his future seems assured. As a member of the Tracker society, Brickman has grown up deep underground, protected from the radiation of the blue-sky world above. The lure of this open space fills him with both fear and excitement, as he anticipates piloting his first mission against the sub-human Mutes. But all does not go as smoothly as planned, as the clan M'Call kidnaps Steve and puts him under the strange tutelage of the mysterious Mr Snow. Captivated by the beautiful Clearwater and befriended by the stoic Cadillac, Brickman soon discovers that there is more to the Mutes than his masters would have him believe. Eyes now open to the Mute's humanity, Brickman is torn by a painful divided loyalty. And now, it seems, he has become embroiled in an ancient Mute prophecy; that of the Talisman, the one who will save them all. _Cloud Warrior_, first published in 1983, is the first instalment of Patrick Tilley's internationally best selling science fiction epic, The Amtrak Wars Saga.

378 pages. 4.2 stars after 28 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Vampire Diaries: The Salvation: Unseen by *L.J. Smith - $1.99*

The greatest threats are the ones unseen&#8230;. For what seems like the first time, Elena and her friends are happy. Elena and Stefan have built a home for themselves in Dalcrest, and all of Elena's friends are as in love as she and Stefan are. Even Damon is enjoying visiting his favorite old haunts in Europe, and is more surprised than anyone that he's traveling with Katherine. But lately, Elena's Guardian senses are on edge, and she can't ignore the feeling that danger is coming. When a new threat arrives in Dalcrest, Elena's worst fears become a reality. Soon, she and Stefan are battling a vicious Old One who is always just out of their reach. And when Damon and Katherine are confronted with a strange and mysterious enemy, Elena worries the attacks are linked. As dark forces close in, Elena, Stefan, and Damon struggle to survive the only way they know how-together. But their lives are hanging in the balance, and every moment they share could be their last&#8230;

307 pages. 3.9 stars after 91 reviews

Three books in the Vampire Diaries series, plus three fan fiction books.

    ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Survivors Club by *J. Carson Black - $1.99*

Detective Tess McCrae investigates a grisly crime scene in the ghost town of Credo, Arizona. To an ordinary investigator, the evidence suggests a cartel drug hit. But Tess, with a nearly faultless photographic memory, is far from ordinary, and she sees what others might miss: this is no drug killing. Someone went to gruesome lengths to cover up this crime. The killer's trail leads Tess from Tucson to California; from anti-government squatters in the Arizona mountains to the heights of wealthy society, including the rich and powerful DeKoven family, who've dominated Arizona commerce and politics since the 1800s. But as Tess follows the trail of gore and betrayal, perfect and indelible in her memory, she uncovers far more than one man's murder, and solves much more than one isolated crime. The Survivors Club is a serpentine, stay-up-all-night thriller from New York Times bestselling author and master storyteller J. Carson Black.

366 pages. 4.0 stars after 130 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Gimme Some Sugar (A Pine Mountain Novel) by *Kimberly Kincaid - $1.99*

"A sweet and sexy treat! Don't miss it!" --Bella Andre, New York Times bestselling author Out of the frying pan. . .and into the fire! Desperate to escape the spotlight of her failed marriage to a fellow celebrity-chef, Carly di Matisse left New York City for a tiny town in the Blue Ridge Mountains. The restaurant she's running these days may not be chic, but in Pine Mountain she can pretend to be the tough cookie everybody knows and loves. Until she finds herself spending too much time with a way-too-hot contractor whose rugged good looks melt her like butter. . . Jackson Carter wasn't looking for love. But he's not the kind of man to walk away from a worksite--or from a fiery beauty whose passionate nature provides some irresistible on-the-job benefits. . . It's the perfect temporary arrangement for two ravenous commitment-phobes--except that Jackson and Carly keep coming back for seconds. . .and thirds. . .and fourths. . . "Kimberly Kincaid knows how to whip up a delicious love story." --Susan Donovan "Smart, fun, and heartwarming." -Jill Shalvis

352 pages. 4.7 stars after 76 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Good Old Dog: Expert Advice for Keeping Your Aging Dog Happy, Healthy, and Comfortable by *Faculty of the Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts Univer - $1.99*

Our dogs are living longer than ever thanks to enormous advances in medical treatment and a highly evolved understanding of what they need to thrive. No one knows this better than the faculty of the Cummings Veterinary School at Tufts, who treat more than 8,000 older dogs annually. Their philosophy of caring for aging dogs combines empathy for each individual dog and owner, a comprehensive approach to patient care, cutting-edge science and technology, and a commitment to innovation. Good Old Dog brings their renowned clinic into your living room, arming you with essential advice to see your dog through his golden years.
• Nutritional advice-not every senior diet is right for every senior dog
• Emphasis on treating conditions common to older dogs so they live longer
• How to evaluate complicated procedures and decide what's right for your dog
• The cost of caring for an older dog and how to shoulder the burden
• How to identify cognitive decline and how to manage it
• Advice on creating a healthy and comfortable environment
• How to determine when "it's time" and how to cope with the loss
• And much more

Our dogs are living longer than ever thanks to enormous advances in medical treatment and a highly evolved understanding of what they need to thrive. No one knows this better than the faculty of the Cummings Veterinary School at Tufts, who treat more than 8,000 older dogs annually. Their philosophy of caring for aging dogs combines empathy for each individual dog and owner, a comprehensive approach to patient care, cutting-edge science and technology, and a commitment to innovation. Good Old Dog brings their renowned clinic into your living room, arming you with essential advice to see your dog through his golden years.

Q: Regarding a dog's age, is it really seven human years for every year lived? 
A: Not exactly. For a medium-size dog who weighs between twenty and fifty pounds, yes, that's about right. For a large dog, one who weighs more than ninety pounds, every year of life is closer to the equivalent of about every eight human years. For a small dog under twenty pounds, each year is the equivalent of about six human years. That's why small dogs, on average, live longer than large ones. They "use up" fewer years with each year of life.

Q: If I choose a dog food that says "senior" on the label, I'm giving my older dog the nutrition he or she needs, right? 
A: Who knows? "Senior" is a marketing term, not a specific nutritional term, so it means whatever the manufacturer wants it to mean. Some "senior" dog foods are high in calories, some are low in calories, and some have a nutrient composition that is not well balanced for all older dogs, with levels of sodium, protein, and other ingredients all over the map. The only way to know if a food is right for your geriatric dog is to make sure there's a sentence on the package that says the food is appropriate for maintenance, not for growth or gestation and lactation.

Q: If a dog has arthritis, she or he will limp, right? *A:* Not necessarily. If the arthritis is in the same spot on both hind legs or both front legs, the dog may waddle or shuffle. That is, the gait will look symmetrical, unlike a limp. But waddling and shuffling are not normal ways of walking, and a dog who is not walking normally should be taken to the vet for an exam. *Q:* Why is it that dogs with cancer who are on chemo don't go bald? 
A: It's rare for a dog on chemo to lose hair because dogs get lower doses of chemotherapy for their size. In people, the aim with chemo is to try to cure the cancer. In dogs, it's to extend life but not rid the body of the malignancy. Since chemo can be so debilitating, with side effects that include nausea, diarrhea, and infections, and since an older dog with cancer will lose not decades of life but only a few years at most, the veterinary community feels it is not right to put such a dog through a medical regimen that will destroy the quality of life while affording the animal only a few extra months to a couple of years.

Q: Why is it that you never hear of dogs dropping dead of a heart attack?
A: Dogs don't get heart attacks, generally speaking. They get heart failure, a progressive disease that takes its toll over time. Fortunately, much can be done to forestall the effects of heart failure and grant an affected dog several more years of good-quality life.

Q: My ten-year-old dog doesn't come when I call him anymore. Is he falling prey to age-related dementia?
A: It's hard to say. He might just be going deaf. Dementia is a bit tricky to diagnose in dogs because they are unable to communicate in words that they don't hear or can't see as well or have other declines that could be mistaken for dementia. _Good Old Dog_ has a checklist with constellations of symptoms that, taken together, indicate when you should take your dog in for a neurological evaluation to see if he has the canine version of Alzheimer's. New methods to treat the disease are emerging, and the sooner your dog is correctly diagnosed, the better chance you have of stalling any cognitive decline.

Q: A dog will let you know when "it's time" to put him down, right? 
A: Not necessarily. Many conditions in older dogs that look like "this is the end" are very treatable. While we believe that euthanizing a dog who is in constant pain and has no quality of life left is a responsible and loving thing to do, you should never make a choice to euthanize without first taking him to the doctor for a professional workup. We've delivered the good news to many dog owners that, despite their fear, the dog's time has not yet come.

288 pages. 4.4 stars after 70 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Moving Mars by *Greg Bear - $1.99*

Sacrifice, revolution, the promise of freedom. These flood into the life of Casseia Majumdar, daughter of the Binding Multiples. Rebelling against her conservative family, the colonists who occupy Mars, Casseia takes part in the brewing revolution sparked by student protests in the year 2171. Meanwhile, her love life is in a very precarious situation, with her beloved Charles Franklin's seeking to merge his mind with the most advanced artificial mind. MOVING MARS is a science-fiction look at love and war, family and conviction, heart and mind...

In this 1995 Nebula Award-winning novel, a revolution is transforming the formerly passive Earth-colony of Mars. While opposing political factions on Mars battle for the support of colonists, scientists make a staggering scientific breakthrough that at once fuels the conflict and creates a united Mars front, as the technically superior Earth tries to take credit for it. Backed against a wall, colonial leaders are forced to make a monumental decision that changes the future of Mars forever.

515 pages. 3.8 stars after 84 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Copernicus Legacy: The Forbidden Stone by *Tony Abbott - $1.99*

Bestselling author Tony Abbott's epic new middle grade series, the Copernicus Legacy, begins with _The Forbidden Stone_, a thrilling adventure packed with puzzles, intrigue, and action. Fans of Rick Riordan and Ridley Pearson will love this first book in an exciting series that takes the reader all over the globe in a race to find pieces of a mysterious hidden past-before it's too late. Wade, Lily, Darrell, and Becca fly from Texas to Germany for the funeral of an old family friend. But instead of just paying their respects, they wind up on a dangerous, mind-blowing quest to unlock an ancient, guarded secret that could destroy the fate of the world. Supports the Common Core State Standards

437 pages. 4.3 stars after 65 reviews

Grades 3-7. The second book in the series, not on sale, is shown below.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Broken Harbor: A Novel (Dublin Murder Squad Book 4) by *Tana French - $2.99*

An addictive thriller from New York Times bestseller and the acclaimed author of In the Woods and Faithful Place

Tana French's rise can only be called meteoric. Starting with her award-winning debut, French has scored four consecutive New York Times bestsellers and established herself as one of the top names in the genre. Broken Harbor is quintessential French--a damaged hero, an unspeakable crime, and an intricately plotted mystery--nestled in a timely examination of lives shattered by the global economic downturn.

Mick "Scorcher" Kennedy always brings in the killer. Always. That's why he's landed this high-profile triple homicide. At first, he thinks it's going to be simple, but the murder scene holds terrifying memories for Scorcher. Memories of something that happened there back when he was a boy.

Tana French's newest novel, The Secret Place, will be published by Viking on September 2nd, 2014. Amazon Best Books of the Month, July 2012: In Tana French's fourth novel, detective Mick "Scorcher" Kennedy and his partner are sent to the abandoned, half-constructed housing development Broken Harbor to investigate the brutal murder of the Spain family. What Scorcher thinks is an open and shut case is quickly complicated when Jenny Spain is found barely alive, and the family's circumstances are brought to light: hidden baby monitors, a strained mortgage brought on by the housing crisis, and the increasingly erratic signs of a family in crisis. French fans will appreciate this new look at Scorcher, who was a minor character in Faithful Place; he shines as the successful but jaded detective with a troubled past. French delivers a layered psychological thriller and satisfying 'who dunnit,' masterfully spinning a plot packed with tension and a haunting mood that rivals the best of the gothic writers. --Heather Dileepan

456 pages. 4.0 stars after 671 reviews

This is the fourth book in the series. The first in the series ($6.99), and the second, third and fifth, also not on sale, are shown below in series order.

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Ending in Marriage (Midnight Sons) by *Debbie Macomber - $0.99*

Hard Luck, Alaska--a Town that Needs Women!

Location: 50 miles north of the Arctic Circle. Population: 150 (mostly men)--but growing! Because the O'Halloran brothers, who run a bush-plane charter service called Midnight Sons, are heading a campaign to bring women to Hard Luck! Duke Porter. He's the best pilot Midnight Sons ever had. Tough, rugged, great in a crisis. He's also an unashamed traditionalist who delights in expressing outrageous opinions.

Especially when Tracy Santiago's around.... But Tracy gives as good as she gets, and their clashes become legendary in Hard Luck! Tracy Santiago. The first time this Seattle attorney came to Alaska, it was on business--business concerning Midnight Sons. Now she comes because she likes the place, likes the people. Even Duke Porter... In fact, she more than likes him--and she can't understand why. He's so obviously not the kind of nice, sensitive man she wants. Or thinks she wants.

186 pages. 4.7 stars after 15 reviews

Two books in the Midnight Sons series for $0.99 each.

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Pacific War: From Pearl Harbor to Hiroshima (Companion) by *Daniel Marston - $1.99*

A new paperback edition of one of the bestselling World War II Osprey titles, The Pacific War Companion brings together the perspectives and insights of world-renowned military historians. From the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor through the release of the atomic bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the conflict in the Pacific was marked by amazing tactical innovations, such as those in amphibious warfare, and horrific battles that raged in the unforgiving climate of the island jungles. Each chapter in this book focuses on a different aspect of this conflict, from the planning of operations to the experiences of the men who were there.

272 pages. 4.4 stars after 21 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Into the Out Of by *Alan Dean Foster - $1.99*

Earth is being invaded by the shetani---spirit creatures so small and stealthy that only one man knows about the increasing peril. The potential savior is an African elder named Olkeloki who is capable of fighting evil both in this world and the spirit one. But to be successful he must recruit the help of two others: government agent Joshua Oak and a feisty young woman named Merry Sharrow. Only the three of them can keep the shetani from destroying reality as we know it.

4.8 stars after 26 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Chains (The Seeds of America Trilogy) by *Laurie Halse Anderson - $1.99*

If an entire nation could seek its freedom, why not a girl?

As the Revolutionary War begins, thirteen-year-old Isabel wages her own fight...for freedom. Promised freedom upon the death of their owner, she and her sister, Ruth, in a cruel twist of fate become the property of a malicious New York City couple, the Locktons, who have no sympathy for the American Revolution and even less for Ruth and Isabel. When Isabel meets Curzon, a slave with ties to the Patriots, he encourages her to spy on her owners, who know details of British plans for invasion. She is reluctant at first, but when the unthinkable happens to Ruth, Isabel realizes her loyalty is available to the bidder who can provide her with freedom.

From acclaimed author Laurie Halse Anderson comes this compelling, impeccably researched novel that shows the lengths we can go to cast off our chains, both physical and spiritual.

321 pages. 4.5 stars after 164 reviews

Grades 6-10. The sequel, shown below, is also on sale.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Tana French title has been on my wish list -- so I picked it up! yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do you have the three prior books, Ann?  I may have to borrow a Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have the three prior books, Ann? I may have to borrow a Kindle!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I do . . . I've enjoyed them. Each one features a different main character and the other characters are peripheral. Then in the next one, one of the peripheral characters comes to the fore. They're good mysteries, inventive, though fairly gritty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Night Pleasures (Dark-Hunter Novels) by *Sherrilyn Kenyon - $2.99*

The Dark-Hunters are ancient warriors who have sworn to protect mankind and the fate of the world is in their hands. . . He is solitude. He is darkness. He is the ruler of the night. Yet Kyrian of Thrace has just woken up handcuffed to his worst nightmare: An accountant. Worse, she's being hunted by one of the most lethal vampires out there. And if Amanda Devereaux goes down, then he does too. But it's not just their lives that are hanging in the balance. Kyrian and Amanda are all that stands between humanity and oblivion. Let's hope they win.

338 pages. 4.2 stars after 301 reviews

22 books in the Dark Hunter series by Sherilyn Kenyon are on sale today for $2.99 each. The books on sale mostly in series order are shown here. Time Untime and Styxx should be reversed, according to Sherilyn Kenyon's website.

Per Sherilyn Kenyon's website, _Night Pleasures_ is the the first official Dark-Hunter book. The other books, in order:


Night Embrace
Dark Bites (short story collection, not on sale)
Dance with the Devil
Kiss of the Night
Night Play
Seize the Night
Sins of the Night
Unleash the Night
Dark Side of the Moon
The Dream Hunter
Devil May CryUpon the Midnight Clear
Dream Chaser
Archeron
One Silent Night
Dream Warrior
Bad Moon Rising
No Mercy
Retribution
The Guardian
Time Untime
Styxx
Son of No One


*Daily Romance Deal* Dark Celebration: A Carpathian Reunion (Dark Series Book 17) by *Christine Feehan - $1.99*

A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER With her erotically charged Carpathian tales, Christine Feehan has enthralled a legion of fans, captivating them with a seductive world and the unforgettable characters-both human and not-who inhabit it. Now, she reunites all of them in a Dark Celebration...

416 pages. 4.5 stars after 234 reviews

The Romance Deal today is the 17th book in the series; the first in the series, not on sale, is shown below ($4.74)

​
*Daily Sci-Fi/Fantasy Deal* The Magician King: A Novel (The Magicians) by *Lev Grossman - $2.99*

Return to Fillory in the riveting sequel to the New York Times bestseller and literary phenomenon, The Magicians, from the author of the forthcoming The Magician's Land.

Quentin Coldwater should be happy. He escaped a miserable Brooklyn childhood, matriculated at a secret college for magic, and graduated to discover that Fillory--a fictional utopia--was actually real. But even as a Fillorian king, Quentin finds little peace. His old restlessness returns, and he longs for the thrills a heroic quest can bring.

Accompanied by his oldest friend, Julia, Quentin sets off--only to somehow wind up back in the real world and not in Fillory, as they'd hoped. As the pair struggle to find their way back to their lost kingdom, Quentin is forced to rely on Julia's illicitly-learned sorcery as they face a sinister threat in a world very far from the beloved fantasy novels of their youth.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, August 2011: This second volume in Lev Grossman's celebrated series picks up just after the events of its 2009 prequel The Magicians. Quentin, Eliot, Janet, and Julia are now the High Kings and Queens of Fillory, a fantastic realm not unlike Narnia, and they pass their days "deliquescing atom by atom amid a riot of luxury." To ease his royal boredom, Quentin embarks on a quest with Julia. Despite his romantic visions of heroic feats and easy accolades, the quest goes horribly awry, and they find themselves back in the depressingly real world of Chesterton, Massachusetts. With the help of seedy underground magicians, a dragon, and a young boy named Thomas, they undertake a desperate journey back to Fillory. Grossman's writing here is sharp and self-aware, and the characters feel like people you actually know, but cooler: they are delightfully profane and dripping with irony, they are arrogant and shallow, they are finding their way in a magically perfect world that somehow still lets them down, and they are learning to fight for the things they love. The Magician King is a triumph of (and an homage to) modern fantasy writing, and a must-read for grown-up fans of Narnia and Harry Potter. --Juliet Disparte

418 pages. 4.0 stars after 255 reviews

The first book in the trilogy, shown below, is regularly priced at $2.99. The third book in the series is also shown below, at $11.99

 ​
*Daily Nonfiction Deal* The Longest Day: The Classic Epic of D-Day by *Cornelius Ryan - $1.99*

The unparalleled work of history that recreates the battle that changed World War II -- now in a new edition for the 50th anniversary of D-Day.

Newly in print for the first time in years, this is the classic story of the invasion of Normandy, and a book that endures as a masterpiece of living history. A compelling tale of courage and heroism, glow and tragedy, The Longest Day painstakingly recreates the fateful hours that preceded and followed the massive invasion of Normandy to retell the story of an epic battle that would turn the tide against world fascism and free Europe from the grip of Nazi Germany.

For this new edition of The Longest Day, the original photographs used in the first 1959 edition have been reassembled and painstakingly reproduced, and the text has been freshly reset. Here is a book that is a must for any follower of history, as well as for anyone who wants to better understand how free nations prevailed at a time when darkness enshrouded the earth.

A true classic of World War II history, The Longest Day tells the story of the massive Allied invasion of Normandy on June 6, 1944. Journalist Cornelius Ryan began working on the book in the mid-1950s, while the memories of the D-day participants were still fresh, and he spent three years interviewing D-day survivors in the United States and Europe. When his book was first published in 1959, it was tremendously successful, establishing many of the legends of D-day that endure in the public's mind. Ryan was enormously skillful at weaving small personal stories into the overall narrative, and he would later use the same technique to depict the airborne invasion of Holland in A Bridge Too Far. Not only is The Longest Day a pleasure to read, but subsequent historians, dutifully noting its accuracy, have relied heavily on Ryan's research for their own accounts. In short, the book is a "must read" for anyone interested in the D-day invasion. --Robert McNamara

352 pages. 4.8 stars after 191 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Shelter (Book One): A Mickey Bolitar Novel by *Harlan Coben - $2.99*

The stunning young adult debut from international bestseller Harlan Coben is now in paperback!

Mickey Bolitar's year can't get much worse. After witnessing his father's death and sending his mom to rehab, he's forced to live with his estranged uncle Myron and switch high schools. Fortunately, he's met a great girl, Ashley, and it seems like things might finally be improving. But then Ashley vanishes. Mickey follows Ashley's trail into a seedy underworld that reveals that Ashley isn't who she claimed to be. And neither was Mickey's father. Soon Mickey learns about a conspiracy so shocking that it leaves him questioning everything about the life he thought he knew.

First introduced to readers in Harlan Coben's novel _Live Wire_ Mickey Bolitar is as quick-witted and clever as his uncle Myron, and eager to go to any length to save the people he cares about. Follow Mickey Bolitar on his next adventure in Seconds Away, coming out in Fall 2012!

320 pages. 3.9 stars after 344 reviews

Books two and three of this series, not on sale, are shown below for your convenience.

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Dove Season (A Jimmy Veeder Fiasco) by *Johnny Shaw - $1.99*

Twelve years have passed since Jimmy Veeder set foot in the Imperial Valley of southern California. The only person that could bring him back is his father, Jack, who is dying of cancer. Jimmy is prepared to spend Jack's final days joking and reminiscing, but the old man has other plans. He needs Jimmy to cross the border into Mexico and find a prostitute named Yolanda. It's a strange final request to be sure, but Jimmy's not one to argue with a dying man. With his childhood buddy Bobby Maves in tow, he heads south, looking for Yolanda among the seedy bars and neighborhoods along the Calexico/Mexicali border. Their search leads them to Tomás Morales, a rising star in the Mexican underworld. While dangerous to most, his childhood friendship with Jimmy brings out his loyalty and spurs him to help. But just when Jimmy thinks his quest has ended, an unexpected murder sucks him further into the violence and danger of Mexicali. In his fight for survival and search for truth, what he uncovers calls into question everything he thought he knew about his father-and will determine just what kind of man he himself truly is.

An interview with the author may be found on the product page.

393 pages. 4.3 stars after 403 reviews

Two books in the series are $1.99. First one is above.

​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Marriage Wager by *Jane Ashford - $1.99*

In this Regency favorite from Jane Ashford, a troubled war hero is dealt an unexpected hand...

When Emma Tarrant enters a gambling house to find her brother losing to a gamester, she follows the strange man home and attempts to settle the score. Colin Wareham is intrigued by Emma's offer, and when he wins the first hand, he suggests another game. Should he prevail, Emma would be his prize. But as he's collecting his winnings, Emma's father storms in and demands a marriage. Though forced together, Emma and Colin's passion begins to grow... until a sinister man from Emma's past emerges to raise the stakes.

384 pages. 4.0 stars after 13 reviews

  ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Sworn Sword: The Graphic Novel (A Game of Thrones) by *George R. R. Martin - $2.99*

In this comic book/graphic novel adaptation set one hundred years before the events in George R.R. Martin's epic fantasy series, A Song of Ice and Fire, The Sworn Sword follows the adventures of Ser Duncan and his squire, Egg, as they quest for honor and glory in the Seven Kingdoms. After the deaths, surprises, and heroics in The Hedge Knight, Dunk and Egg continue their journey in search of the fair puppeteer Tanselle. Along the way, the elderly knight Ser Eustace takes both men under his charge, alongside another knight-and this one promises trouble. Peace is ever elusive for Dunk and Egg, as they are soon embroiled in the schemes of local nobility, while a darker, greater thread threatens to unravel long-held truths of the Battle of Redgrass Field. In classic George R.R. Martin fashion, heroes and villains are never clear-cut, and political alliances threaten to slice the deepest. Yet one path lies ahead for Dunk and Egg: onward toward destiny. Join them as they venture along a now-familiar world but in a time all-new! Collecting The Hedge Knight II: The Sworn Sword #1-6, this special edition comes packed with over twenty-five pages of bonus material! This graphic novel features panel-by-panel viewing to enhance small-screen reading. Kindle Panel View is available on Kindle devices and apps (on touchscreens, simply double-tap a panel). Be sure to read the easy-to-follow instructions when you first open the comic.

176 pages. 4.1 stars after 63 reviews

This is a graphic novel.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Farewell: The Greatest Spy Story of the Twentieth Century by *Sergei Kostin - $1.99*

1981. Ronald Reagan and François Mitterrand are sworn in as presidents of the Unites States and France, respectively. The tension due to Mitterrand's French Communist support, however, is immediately defused when he gives Reagan the Farewell Dossier, a file he would later call "one of the greatest spy cases of the twentieth century." Vladimir Ippolitovitch Vetrov, a promising technical student, joins the KGB to work as a spy. Following a couple of murky incidents, however, Vetrov is removed from the field and placed at a desk as an analyst. Soon, burdened by a troubled marriage and frustrated at a flailing career, Vetrov turns to alcohol. Desperate and needing redemption, he offers his services to the DST. Thus Agent Farewell is born. He uses his post within the KGB to steal and photocopy files of the USSR's plans for the West-all under Brezhnev's nose. Probing further into Vetrov's psychological profile than ever before, Kostin and Raynaud provide groundbreaking insight into the man whose life helped hasten the fall of the Soviet Regime.

Pictures of the spy and an interview with the author may be found on the product page.

448 pages. 3.8 stars after 120 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Pinballs (Apple Paperbacks) by *Betsy Byars - $1.99*

You can't always decide where life will take you--especially when you're a kid.

Carlie knows she's got no say in what happens to her. Stuck in a foster home with two other kids, Harvey and Thomas J, she's just a pinball being bounced from bumper to bumper. As soon as you get settled, somebody puts another coin in the machine and off you go again. But against her will and her better judgment, Carlie and the boys become friends. And all three of them start to see that they can take control of their own Iives. Carlie knows she's got no say in what happens to her. Stuck in a foster home with two other kids, Harvey and Thomas J, she's just a pinball being bounced from bumper to bumper. As soon as you get settled, somebody puts another coin in the machine and off you go again. But against her will and her beter judgement, Carlie and the boys become friends. And all three of them start to see that they can take control of their own lives.

156 pages. 4.4 stars after 100 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* I, Claudius: From the Autobiography of Tiberius Claudius by *Robert Graves - $1.99*

Once a rather bookish young man with a limp and a stammer, a man who spent most of his time trying to stay away from the danger and risk of the line of ascension, Claudius seemed an unlikely candidate for Emperor. Yet, on the death of Caligula, Claudius finds himself next in line for the throne, and must stay alive as well as keep control. Drawing on the histories of Plutarch, Suetonius, and Gaius Cornelius Tacitus, noted historian and classicist Robert Graves tells the story of the much-maligned Emperor Claudius with both skill and compassion. Weaving important themes throughout about the nature of freedom and safety possible in a safety and a monarchy, Graves' Claudius is both more effective and more tragic than history typically remembers him. A best-selling novel and one of Graves' most successful, I, Claudius has been adapted to television, film, theatre, and audio.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Robert Graves (1895-1985) was an English novelist, poet, and translator of Classical Greek and Roman literature, and one of the most prominent English writers of the 20th century. He was an extremely prolific writer, who published more than 140 novels and collections of poetry. In addition to novels and poetry, he published groundbreaking analysis of Greek mythology, as well as memoir. Graves is best known for his historical novels, which include I, Claudius, Claudius, the God, The Golden Fleece, King Jesus, and Count Belisarius.

Robert Graves served in combat in World War I and was gravely wounded at the Battle of the Somme. Following his recovery, he wrote several works of war poetry as well as a memoir of his time in combat, entitled Goodbye to All That. In 1934, Robert Graves was awarded the James Tait Black Memorial Prize for his historical novels dealing with the Roman Emperor Claudius.

472 pages. 4.5 stars after 270 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* If Wishes Were Earls: Rhymes With Love by *Elizabeth Boyle - $1.99*

When you wish upon an earl . . .

Harriet Hathaway has only ever wanted one man: the Earl of Roxley. After a passionate interlude at a house party, Harriet is convinced Roxley will do the right thing and propose. But when she returns to London, she finds the roguish earl on the verge of proposing to another. Yet Harriet refuses to believe that her hopes of a happily-ever-after are completely lost-for she can see the desire still flickering in the earl's eyes when he looks at her from across the dance floor. And when they are alone . . . there is one wish neither can deny.

. . . the most extraordinary things can happen

The Earl of Roxley is in a dangerous fix-and to keep Harriet safe, he must hold her at arm's length. He won't entangle her in the murderous mystery that is threatening to destroy his family and his future. But keeping Harriet Hathaway out of his troubles proves as impossible as it is to keep the determined beauty from stealing his heart.

373 pages. 4.0 stars after 40 reviews

Another book in the same series, also $1.99

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Home Front Girl: A Diary of Love, Literature, and Growing Up in Wartime America by *Joan Wehlen Morrison - $2.99*

"Hitler speaks to Reichstag tomorrow. We just heard the first casualty lists over the radio. . . . Lots of boys from Michigan and Illinois. Oh my God! . . . Life goes on though. We read our books in the library and eat lunch, bridge, etc. Phy. Sci. and Calculus. Darn Descartes. Reading Walt Whitman now."

This diary of a smart, astute, and funny teenager provides a fascinating record of what an everyday American girl felt and thought during the Depression and the lead-up to World War II. Young Chicagoan Joan Wehlen describes her daily life growing up in the city and ruminates about the impending war, daily headlines, and major touchstones of the era-FDR's radio addresses, the Lindbergh kidnapping, Goodbye Mr. Chips and Citizen Kane, Churchill and Hitler, war work and Red Cross meetings. Included are Joan's charming doodles of her latest dress or haircut reflective of the era. Home Front Girl is not only an entertaining and delightful read but an important primary source-a vivid account of a real American girl's lived experiences.

282 pages.

4.2 stars after 12 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Sweet Tooth Vol. 1: Out of the Deep Woods by *JEFF LEMIRE - $2.99*

Following on the heels of The Nobody, his Vertigo graphic novel debut, writer/artist Jeff Lemire pens his very first ongoing series Sweet Tooth. A cross between Bambi and Cormac McCarthy's The Road, Sweet Tooth tells the story of Gus, a rare new breed of human/animal hybrid children, has been raised in isolation following an inexplicable pandemic that struck a decade earlier. Now, with the death of his father he's left to fend for himself . . . until he meets a hulking drifter named Jepperd who promises to help him. Jepperd and Gus set out on a post-apocalyptic journey into the devastated American landscape to find 'The Preserve' a refuge for hybrids. This unique and haunting new series is written and illustrated by Eisner-nominated creator Lemire (The Essex County Trilogy) and colored by fellow Eisner nominee Jose Villarubia.

128 pages. 4.2 stars after 25 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Gazpacho for Nacho by *Tracey C. Kyle - $1.99*

Nacho likes to eat only one thing-gazpacho! Gazpacho for breakfast, gazpacho for lunch, gazpacho for dinner, for snacks, and for brunch. Nacho won't even try other dishes-until he discovers miles and piles of mouthwatering vegetables at the market. This lively rhyming story, sprinkled with Spanish, will delight little chefs. A recipe for Gazpacho and a Spanish glossary are included.

4.6 stars after 75 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Color of Evil by *Armando Rodera - $1.99*

When the daughter of a prominent politician and her boyfriend disappear, officials suspect foul play. Seasoned inspector Francisco Bermejo and rookie brainiac Pablo Roncero team up to investigate, but their hope for an open-and-shut case quickly crumbles. They are on the trail of a serial killer--one whose motivations are as mysterious as the horrific, elaborate tableaus he leaves behind as clues. Bermejo and Roncero must overcome their differences, a byzantine bureaucracy, and the distraction of a beautiful journalist as they race across Spain in pursuit of the murderer. They can only guess where he will strike next--and with the gruesome game the killer's playing, guesswork is not nearly good enough.

412 pages. 4.1 stars after 37 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Heart of a Highland Warrior by *Anita Clenney - $1.99*

A bloodthirsty evil stalks the Connor Clan... Brave, beautiful, and haunted by her past, demon hunter Anna MacKinley will do anything to help the Connors. Under divine orders, the headstrong warrior travels the world, slaying demons and vampires. When she stumbles upon a hidden stone fortress while searching for her clan's lost Book of Battles, dark forces swiftly imprison her--and she discovers her cell mate is a gorgeous Scottish warrior who has no memories, but looks strikingly familiar. And only a secret from the past can win the day...and her heart. The warriors of the centuries-old Connor Clan search for their missing time-vault and the powerful relic within. What they find is a grave...and a kilt-clad body they fear is the long-lost Tavis Connor. But there may yet be more to the Highland warrior's fate than a pile of bones. Desperate to save his brother and his clan's Book of Battles from a demon hell-bent on destruction, Tavis begins a 150-year quest that will end in modern-day New York. But when he wakes, he discovers he's the one in need of help. His only hope of rescue is a bonny lass who claims to be a warrior. A warrior waging war on demons...and his heart.

339 pages. 4.8 stars after 40 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Cooking Light Fresh Food Fast Weeknight Meals: Over 280 Incredible Supper Solutions by *Editors of Cooking Light Magazine - $1.99*

Dinnertime stress is over! Enjoy over 280 all-new 5-ingredient, 5-minute recipes guaranteed to come together easily from start to finish-fast. With options for 2, 4, or 6 servings, households of all sizes can share a home-cooked meal. These Test Kitchen approved recipes are tailor-made for hectic lifestyles and health-conscious families. More than recipes, this must-have collection offers over 160 full-color photographs, detailed nutritional analyses, ways to streamline prep so dinner is ready even faster, easy make-ahead options, assorted 10-minute side dishes, and suggestions for turning leftovers into tasty lunches-to-go. Helpful shortcut kitchen techniques show you how to shave minutes off your prep time, while simple ingredient pairing tips teach you to effortlessly craft a variety of mouthwatering meals from just a few flavor-boosting items. Serving wholesome, homecooked meals on busy evenings just got easier thanks to Cooking Light® Fresh Food Fast Weeknight Meals. Family meals return with these ready-in-minutes recipes for healthy, delicious, satisfying dishes.

368 pages. 4.4 stars after 84 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dragon's Winter by *Elizabeth A. Lynn - $1.99*

Born to the shape-shifting dragon king of Ippa, twin brothers Karadur and Tenjiro share an ancestry but not a bloodline. Only Karadur carries dragon blood, destined to one day become a dragon and rule the kingdom.

In an act of jealous betrayal, Tenjiro steals the talisman that would allow Karadur to take his true dragon form and flees to a distant, icy realm. Now, years later, Tenjiro has reappeared as the evil sorcerer Ankoku. His frozen stronghold threatens to destroy Dragon Keep, and Karadur must lead his shape-shifting warriors in a journey to defeat his brother and reclaim his destiny.

With DRAGON'S WINTER, World Fantasy Award-winning author Elizabeth A. Lynn returns with the kind of richly-drawn characters and intricate worlds her fans--both old and new--will love.

358 pages. 3.9 stars after 44 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Headless Cupid (The Stanley Family) by *Zilpha Keatley Snyder - $1.99*

When the four Stanley children meet Amanda, their new stepsister, they're amazed to learn that she studies witchcraft. They're stunned to see her dressed in a strange costume, carrying a pet crow and surrounded by a pile of books about the supernatural. It's not long before Amanda promises to give witchcraft lessons to David, Jamie, and the twins. But that's when strange things start happening in their old house. David suspects Amanda of causing mischief, until they learn that the house really was haunted long ago.

Legend has it that a ghost cut the head off of a wooden cupid on the stairway. Has the ghost returned to strike again?

228 pages. 4.5 stars after 31 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* News from Heaven: The Bakerton Stories (P.S.) by *Jennifer Haigh - $1.99*

In _News from Heaven_, Jennifer Haigh--bestselling author of _Faith_ and _The Condition_--returns to the territory of her acclaimed novel _Baker Towers_ with a collection of short stories set in and around the fictionalized coal-mining town of Bakerton, Pennsylvania. Exploring themes of restlessness, regret, redemption and acceptance, Jennifer Haigh depicts men and women of different generations shaped by dreams and haunted by disappointments. Janet Maslin of the _New York Times_ has called Haigh's Bakerton stories "utterly, entrancingly alive on the page," comparable to Richard Russo's _Empire Falls_.

261 pages. 4.5 stars after 94 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* A Rush of Wings: Book One of The Maker's Song by *Adrian Phoenix - $1.99*

HIS NAME IS DANTE.

Dark. Talented. Beautiful. Star of the rock band Inferno. Rumored owner of the hot New Orleans nightspot Club Hell. Born of the Blood, then broken by an evil beyond imagination.

HIS PAST IS A MYSTERY.

F.B.I. Special Agent Heather Wallace has been tracking a sadistic serial murderer known as the Cross Country Killer, and the trail has led her to New Orleans, Club Hell, and Dante. But the dangerously attractive musician not only resists her investigation, he claims to be "nightkind": in other words, a vampire. Digging into his past for answers reveals little. A juvenile record a mile long. No social security number. No known birth date. In and out of foster homes for most of his life before being taken in by a man named Lucien DeNoir, who appears to guard mysteries of his own.

HIS FUTURE IS CHAOS.

What Heather does know about Dante is that something links him to the killer -- and she's pretty sure that link makes him the CCK's next target. Heather must unravel the truth about this sensual, complicated, vulnerable young man -- who, she begins to believe, may indeed be a vampire -- in order to finally bring a killer to justice. But Dante's past holds a shocking, dangerous secret, and once it is revealed not even Heather will be able to protect him from his destiny....

420 pages. 4.2 stars after 67 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Henry IV: The Righteous King by *Ian Mortimer - $1.99*

The talented, confident, and intelligent son of John of Gaunt, Henry IV started his reign as a popular and charismatic king after he dethroned the tyrannical and wildly unpopular Richard II. But six years into his reign, Henry had survived eight assassination and overthrow attempts. Having broken God's law of primogeniture by overthrowing the man many people saw as the chosen king, Henry IV left himself vulnerable to challenges from powerful enemies about the validity of his reign. Even so, Henry managed to establish the new Lancastrian dynasty and a new rule of law--in highly turbulent times.

In this book, noted historian Ian Mortimer, author of The Time Traveler's Guide to Elizabethan London, explores the political and social forces that transformed Henry IV from his nation's savior to its scourge.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Ian Mortimer is a British historian and historical fiction author. He holds a PhD from the University of Exeter and a Master's degree from the University of London, and is currently a Fellow of the Royal Historical Society. He is the author of the Sunday Times best-selling book A Time Traveler's Guide to Elizabethan London, as well as detailed biographies of Roger Mortimer, First Earl of March, Edward III, Henry IV, and Henry V. He is well known for developing and promoting the theory that Edward II did not meet his end in Berkeley Castle in 1327, as is held by conventional theory. His historical fiction novel, the first book in the Clarenceux Trilogy, was published under the alias of James Forrester.

599 pages. 4.8 stars after 14 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Channel Blue by *Jay Martel - $0.99*

Skip the blurbs and just start reading this very funny book--MICHAEL MOORE.

Earth used to be Galaxy Entertainment's most lucrative show. The inhabitants of the Western Galaxy - the saviest, richest demographic in the Milky Way - just couldn't get enough of the day-to-day details of the average Earthling's live. But Channel Blue's ratings are flagging and its producers are planning a spectacular finale. In just three weeks, their TV show will go out with a bang. The trouble is, so will Earth. Only one man can save our planet and he's hardly a likely hero...

374 pages. 4.8 stars after 17 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Hemlock by *Kathleen Peacock - $1.99*

Fans of Maggie Stiefvater and the hit television show _True Blood_ will flock to this first book in the supernatural mystery series set in a town where werewolves live in plain sight. Mackenzie Dobson's life has been turned upside down since she vowed to hunt her best friend Amy's killer: a white werewolf. Lupine syndrome--also known as the werewolf virus--is on the rise across the country, and bloodlust is not easy to control. But it soon becomes clear that dangerous secrets are lurking in the shadows of Hemlock, Mac's hometown--and she is thrown into a maelstrom of violence and betrayal that puts her in grave danger. Kathleen Peacock's thrilling debut novel provides readers with a mystery that Kimberly Derting, author of _The Body Finder_, calls "clever and frightening," while Sophie Jordan, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Firelight_, raves: "Forget every werewolf book you've ever read. This one breaks the mold."

432 pages. 4.4 stars after 152 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* National Security (Jericho Quinn Book 1) by *Marc Cameron - $1.99*

"Fascinating characters with action off-the-charts. Masterful. . .an entertaining romp."
--Steve Berry

When Terrorism Goes Viral, One Man Goes Ballistic. They can strike anytime, anywhere. A public landmark. A suburban shopping mall. And now, the human body itself. Three Middle Eastern terrorists have been injected with a biological weapon, human time bombs unleashed on American soil. They are prepared to die. To spread their disease. To annihilate millions. If America hopes to fight this enemy from within, we need a new kind of weapon. Meet Special Agent Jericho Quinn. Air Force veteran. Champion boxer. Trained assassin. Hand-picked for a new global task force that, officially, does not exist, Quinn answers only to the Director of National Intelligence and the U.S. President himself. His methods are as simple, and as brutal, as his codename. The Hammer.

"One of the hottest new authors in the thriller genre. . .terrifying. . .in one word: Awesome." --Brad Thor

A native of Texas, Marc Cameron has spent over twenty-five years in law enforcement, the last twenty with the federal government. His assignments have taken him from rural Alaska to Manhattan, from Canada to Mexico and points in between. A second degree black belt in jujitsu, he often teaches defensive tactics to other law enforcement agencies and civilian groups. Cameron presently lives in the Pacific Northwest with his wife and BMW motorcycle.

417 pages. 4.4 stars after 237 reviews

The next two books in this series are $2.99 each.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* One Fine Cowboy by *Joanne Kennedy - $1.99*

He's got a way with horses...and with women... His heart is as wild as the horses he trained...

Nate Shawcross is perfectly content to spend his days training wild horses. So when a beautiful greenhorn unexpectedly shows up for a seminar from the famous "Horse Whisperer" of Wyoming, all Nate wants to do is send her packing... The last thing she expects is a lesson in romance...

Graduate student Charlie Banks came to the ranch to learn about horse communication, but when she meets the ruggedly handsome cowboy, she starts to fantasize about another connection entirely... Nate needs to stay focused if he's going to save his ranch from foreclosure, but he can't help being distracted by the brainy and breathtakingly sexy Charlie. Could it be that after all this time Nate has finally found the one woman who can tame his wild heart?

"I'M EXPECTING GREAT THINGS FROM JOANNE KENNEDY!" -Linda Lael Miller, New York Times bestselling author of The Bridegroom

Praise for Cowboy Trouble: 
"Everything about Kennedy's charming debut novel hits the right marks...you'll be hooked." -BookLoons 
"A fresh take on the traditional contemporary Western...There's plenty of wacky humor and audacious wit in this mystery-laced escapade." -Library Journal "A fun and delicious romantic romp...If you love cowboys, you won't want to miss this one! Romance, Mystery, and Spurs! YUM!!" -Wendy's Minding Spot

"I think the author should be fined for excessive use of the ellipsis in the blurb..." <ellipsis added for irony> -Betsy the Quilter

393 pages. 4.2 stars after 29 reviews

Two more cowboy romances by the author are $2.99 and $1.99, respectively:

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Simpsons and Their Mathematical Secrets by *Simon Singh - $1.99*

You may have watched hundreds of episodes of The Simpsons (and its sister show Futurama) without ever realizing that cleverly embedded in many plots are subtle references to mathematics, ranging from well-known equations to cutting-edge theorems and conjectures. That they exist, Simon Singh reveals, underscores the brilliance of the shows' writers, many of whom have advanced degrees in mathematics in addition to their unparalleled sense of humor.

While recounting memorable episodes such as "Bart the Genius" and "Homer3," Singh weaves in mathematical stories that explore everything from p to Mersenne primes, Euler's equation to the unsolved riddle of P v. NP; from perfect numbers to narcissistic numbers, infinity to even bigger infinities, and much more. Along the way, Singh meets members of The Simpsons' brilliant writing team-among them David X. Cohen, Al Jean, Jeff Westbrook, and Mike Reiss-whose love of arcane mathematics becomes clear as they reveal the stories behind the episodes.

With wit and clarity, displaying a true fan's zeal, and replete with images from the shows, photographs of the writers, and diagrams and proofs, _The Simpsons and Their Mathematical Secrets_ offers an entirely new insight into the most successful show in television history.

272 pages. 4.5 stars after 67 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Heart of the Ronin (The Ronin Trilogy Book 1) by *Travis Heermann - $1.99*

Fantasy writer Travis Heermann (The Ivory Star) brings thirteenth-century Japan to life in Heart of the Ronin, the first installment of a trilogy.

Ken'ishi is just seventeen years old at the time of his parents' mysterious death. He dreams of someday training with a master who will help him become a samurai.

Traveling with Silver Crane, a sword that belonged to his father, and a dog named Akao, Ken'ishi begins his adventure after he defeats a policeman in a duel and must flee. Just when he thinks he has escaped trouble, he saves Kazuko, the daughter of an influential lord, from a group of bandits. On their journey home, they fall in love, only to discover upon their return that she has been promised to a powerful samurai lord.

Forced to flee once again, he goes on a hunt to discover his past while fighting off warriors and demons, never forgetting that there is a bounty on his head. Will he find out if his father really was a samurai-and why the sword he wields seems to be infused with magic?

Written while the author lived in Japan, Heart of the Ronin combines historical fiction with fantasy to keep readers guessing what Ken'ishi will encounter next in Heerman's mystical universe. Publishers Weekly says it best: "Numerous tantalizingly unresolved plot threads will have readers anxiously awaiting the second installment in this gripping tale of ill-fated love, betrayal and destiny."

390 pages. 4.6 stars after 14 reviews

The second book in the series, not on sale, is shown below for your convenience

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Skin and Bones by *Sherry Shahan - $1.99*

Sixteen-year-old Jack, nicknamed "Bones," won't eat. His roommate in the eating disorder ward has the opposite problem and proudly goes by the nickname "Lard." They become friends despite Bones's initial reluctance. When Bones meets Alice, a dangerously thin dancer who loves to break the rules, he lets his guard down even more. Soon Bones is so obsessed with Alice that he's willing to risk everything-even his recovery.

274 pages. 4.7 stars after 31 reviews

Grades 9 and up. A book about a serious subject but with a light touch.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* First to Kill (The Nathan McBride Series) by *Andrew Peterson - $1.99*

Ten years ago, a botched mission in Nicaragua ended covert ops specialist Nathan McBride's CIA career. Now he utilizes his unique skill set in the private sector--until the night Frank Ortega, former director of the FBI, calls in a favor. A deep-cover federal agent has vanished, along with a ton of Semtex explosives, and Ortega needs them found--fast. Because for him, this mission is personal: the missing agent is his grandson. And Nathan McBride is the only man he trusts to save him. But it quickly becomes clear that something bigger than even Ortega could have imagined is at stake. Within days of accepting the assignment, McBride finds himself trapped between a ruthless adversary hell-bent on revenge and a group of high-ranking federal officials who will stop at nothing to reap their own brand of justice. Here there are no rules, no protocol, no backup. Only McBride...

373 pages. 4.0 stars after 385 reviews

Four books in this series are $1.99 today; the first is above, the rest in series order are shown below.

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Somebody to Love: A Cupid, Texas Novel by *Lori Wilde - $1.99*

_New York Times_ bestselling author Lori Wilde invites you back to Cupid, Texas, where love is only a heartbeat away . . . Sexy cowboy-scholar Jericho Chance always knows exactly what he wants and how to get it. And after sauntering back home to Cupid, he's shocked to discover that he wants Zoe McCleary. After years from home, he takes one new look at his bubbly best friend, with her lightning smarts and luscious body, and it hits him like a bolt: she's his somebody to love and he's not leaving town again without her. Settling down always seemed like a time waster to Zoe, a man magnet with a trail of broken hearts behind her. She's not meant to settle down--but how can she resist someone as persuasive as Jericho? There's no way they can ignore the explosive chemistry seething between them . . . even if it means risking their friendship . . .

389 pages. 4.5 stars after 145 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Coolidge by *Amity Shlaes - $1.99*

Amity Shlaes, author of _The Forgotten Man_, delivers a brilliant and provocative reexamination of America's thirtieth president, Calvin Coolidge, and the decade of unparalleled growth that the nation enjoyed under his leadership. In this riveting biography, Shlaes traces Coolidge's improbable rise from a tiny town in New England to a youth so unpopular he was shut out of college fraternities at Amherst College up through Massachusetts politics. After a divisive period of government excess and corruption, Coolidge restored national trust in Washington and achieved what few other peacetime presidents have: He left office with a federal budget smaller than the one he inherited. A man of calm discipline, he lived by example, renting half of a two-family house for his entire political career rather than compromise his political work by taking on debt. Renowned as a throwback, Coolidge was in fact strikingly modern--an advocate of women's suffrage and a radio pioneer. At once a revision of man and economics, _Coolidge_ gestures to the country we once were and reminds us of qualities we had forgotten and can use today.

597 pages. 4.2 stars after 320 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Compleat Traveller in Black by *John Brunner - $1.99*

"One of the most important science fiction authors. Brunner held a mirror up to reflect our foibles because he wanted to save us from ourselves."--SF Site

For each generation, there is a writer meant to bend the rules of what we know. Hugo Award winner (Best Novel, STAND ON ZANZIBAR) and British science fiction master John Brunner remains one of the most influential and respected authors of all time, and now E-Reads is pleased to re-introduce many of his classic works. For readers familiar with his vision, it's a chance to re-examine his thoughtful worlds and words, while for new readers, Brunner's work proves itself the very definition of timeless.

In THE COMPLEAT TRAVELLER IN BLACK six linked tales, comprising one of Brunner's rare ventures into fantasy, relate the legend of a man with many names, who travels the world with a staff made of light and performs his eternal duty by bringing order in a world filled with chaos. What he dispenses is always asked for but not always welcomed by the recipients. And the world becomes, step by slow step, a better place for those who remain.

213 pages. 4.9 stars after 11 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Apples, Apples, Apples by *Nancy Elizabeth Wallace - $1.99*

It's a blue sky autumn day and Minna, Pop, Mom, and Dad have decided to go on an outing to Long Hill Orchard. As the bunnies fill their baskets, Farmer Miller teaches them all about apples. This charming story is filled with fun facts, activities, and an applesauce recipe.

32 pages. 4.6 stars after 13 reviews

9 books, in total, by this author are $1.99 today. Here are the other eight.

       ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Imperium: A Novel of Ancient Rome by *Robert Harris - $1.99*

FROM THE BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF FATHERLAND AND POMPEII COMES THE MOST PROVOCATIVE AND BRILLIANT NOVEL OF ANTIQUITY SINCE I, CLAUDIUS --

IMPERIUM

A CAUTIONARY TALE OF CICERO, THE GREATEST ORATOR OF ALL TIME, AND HIS EXTRAORDINARY STRUGGLE FOR POWER IN ROME.

When Tiro, the confidential secretary (and slave) of a Roman senator, opens the door to a terrified stranger on a cold November morning, he sets in motion a chain of events that will eventually propel his master into one of the most suspenseful courtroom dramas in history. The stranger is a Sicilian, a victim of the island's corrupt Roman governor, Verres. The senator is Marcus Cicero -- an ambitious young lawyer and spellbinding orator, who at the age of twenty-seven is determined to attain imperium -- supreme power in the state.

Of all the great figures of the Roman world, none was more fascinating or charismatic than Cicero. And Tiro -- the inventor of shorthand and author of numerous books, including a celebrated biography of his master (which was lost in the Dark Ages) -- was always by his side.

Compellingly written in Tiro's voice, Imperium is the re-creation of his vanished masterpiece, recounting in vivid detail the story of Cicero's quest for glory, competing with some of the most powerful and intimidating figures of his -- or any other -- age: Pompey, Caesar, Crassus, and the many other powerful Romans who changed history.

Robert Harris, the world's master of innovative historical fiction, lures us into a violent, treacherous world of Roman politics at once exotically different from and yet startlingly similar to our own -- a world of Senate intrigue and electoral corruption, special prosecutors and political adventurism -- to describe how one clever, compassionate, devious, vulnerable man fought to reach the top.

320 pages. 4.3 stars after 216 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* A Secret Woman: A Novel by *Rose Solari - $0.99*

Louise Terry is the quintessential, modern American woman; a successful and independent artist, sexually liberated and head strong, she's determined to carve out a life for herself where her painting comes first and where she can avoid messy romantic entanglements. But when her estranged mother, Margaret, dies, leaving a box of documents, photos, and journals, Louise discovers in its contents a new and very different woman from the one who raised her. This Margaret was admired by Catholic priests and Wiccan priestesses alike for her spiritual gifts and was working, at the time of her death, on assembling her visions of a 12th-century cross-dressing woman mystic who not only managed to infiltrate the male bastion of Glastonbury Abbey, but who instigated the tragic fire that burned it to the ground in 1184. Determined to pursue the fragments her mother left behind, Louise travels to England where she meets a cast of characters whom she must depend on to find her way. Blurring the boundaries between past and present, between the body and the spirit, between female and male, this page-turning mystery is a sexy romp through time and space, a profound meditation on the mother-daughter connection, and an enlightening exploration of what it means to make love, to make art, and to make a life worth living.

401 pages. 4.6 stars after 10 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Spartacus War by *Barry Strauss - $1.99*

The Spartacus War is the extraordinary story of the most famous slave rebellion in the ancient world, the fascinating true story behind a legend that has been the inspiration for novelists, filmmakers, and revolutionaries for 2,000 years. Starting with only seventy-four men, a gladiator named Spartacus incited a rebellion that threatened Rome itself. With his fellow gladiators, Spartacus built an army of 60,000 soldiers and controlled the southern Italian countryside. A charismatic leader, he used religion to win support. An ex-soldier in the Roman army, Spartacus excelled in combat. He defeated nine Roman armies and kept Rome at bay for two years before he was defeated. After his final battle, 6,000 of his followers were captured and crucified along Rome's main southern highway.

The Spartacus War is the dramatic and factual account of one of history's great rebellions. Spartacus was beaten by a Roman general, Crassus, who had learned how to defeat an insurgency. But the rebels were partly to blame for their failure. Their army was large and often undisciplined; the many ethnic groups within it frequently quarreled over leadership. No single leader, not even Spartacus, could keep them all in line. And when faced with a choice between escaping to freedom and looting, the rebels chose wealth over liberty, risking an eventual confrontation with Rome's most powerful forces.

The result of years of research, The Spartacus War is based not only on written documents but also on archaeological evidence, historical reconstruction, and the author's extensive travels in the Italian countryside that Spartacus once conquered.

288 pages. 4.4 stars after 79 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Urban Shaman by *C.E. Murphy - $1.99*

Joanne Walker has three days to learn to use her shamanic powers and save the world from the unleashed Wild Hunt. No worries. No pressure. Never mind the lack of sleep, the perplexing new talent for healing herself from fatal wounds, or the cryptic, talking coyote who appears in her dreams. And if all that's not bad enough, in the three years Joanne's been a cop, she's never seen a dead body--but she's just come across her second in three days. It's been a bitch of a week. And it isn't over yet.

416 pages. 3.8 stars after 163 reviews

  ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Alice in Zombieland (The White Rabbit Chronicles Book 1) by *Gena Showalter - $1.99*

Book 1 of The White Rabbit Chronicles

SHE WON'T REST UNTIL SHE'S SENT EVERY WALKING CORPSE BACK TO ITS GRAVE. FOREVER.

Had anyone told Alice Bell that her entire life would change course between one heartbeat and the next, she would have laughed. But that's all it took. One heartbeat. A blink, a breath, a second, and everything she knew and loved was gone. Her father was right. The monsters are real. To avenge her family, Ali must learn to fight the undead. To survive, she must learn to trust the baddest of the bad boys, Cole Holland. But Cole has secrets of his own, and if Ali isn't careful, those secrets might just prove to be more dangerous than the zombies.

410 pages. 4.4 stars after 323 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* River of Darkness: The First John Madden Mystery (John Madden Mysteries) by *Rennie Airth - $1.99*

Upon its original publication, River of Darkness awed readers who look for intelligent, well-plotted psychological mysteries. This "fine, frightening piece of work" (Kirkus Reviews) introduces inspector John Madden who, in the years following World War I, is sent to a small village to investigate a particularly gruesome attack. The local police dismiss the slaughter as a botched robbery, but Madden detects the signs of a madman at work. With the help of Dr. Helen Blackwell, who introduces him to the latest developments in criminal psychology, Madden sets out to identify and capture the killer, even as the murderer sets his sights on his next innocent victims.

The main protagonist of River of Darkness is a Scotland Yard detective so damaged by his experiences during the First World War that his superiors worry about his ability to do his job. This may sound like Charles Todd's excellent series about Ian Rutledge, a shell-shocked cop from the same era. But Rennie Airth, a South African journalist who lives in Italy, has made his hero--Inspector John Madden--a somewhat different version of one of England's walking wounded. Madden is both gloomier (he lost his wife and young daughter to an influenza epidemic) and more pragmatic than the poetic, indecisive Rutledge. Madden is sent to a town in Surrey where a local family has been massacred in what looks like a robbery gone wrong. He finds enough echoes of his recent battlefield experiences to conclude that the killer was just one man--most likely a former soldier using a bayonet. As for motive, it could well be perverse sexual passion, that "river of darkness" to which a psychologist introduces him. We meet the killer early on, watch him as he maintains a rigid control over every aspect of his life, then stare in horror as he periodically explodes into mad violence. Unlike Madden, this man has not been severely damaged or changed by the war; he has simply used it to channel and redirect his dark river. Airth's point--that survival comes in many shapes and sizes--gives a solid foundation to an impressive leap of imagination. --Dick Adler

451 pages. 4.2 stars after 85 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Stuck With You by *Trish Jensen - $0.99*

"Trish Jensen is a one-woman laugh riot." -Sandra Hill, NY Times Bestselling Author "Trish Jensen is the undisputed queen of comedic romance." -Kathy Boswell, The Best Reviews Two feuding divorce lawyers. One infectious "love bug" virus. The symptoms are hard to resist . . . Paige Hart is blessed and cursed with a large, loving and... colorful Southern family. As the only lawyer in the clan, she can't say no when her cousin needs her help in a messy, no-holds-barred divorce. Tax attorney Paige squares off with Ross "the Snake" Bennett - one of the slickest divorce lawyers in the county. The case is going as well as an acrimonious, zinger-filled, wrangle of epic proportions can go until exposure to an infectious bug with an unusual side effect lands both lawyers in quarantine together.

216 pages. 3.8 stars after 109 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Brain Rules for Baby (Updated and Expanded): How to Raise a Smart and Happy Child from Zero to Five by *John Medina - $1.99*

What's the single most important thing you can do during pregnancy? What does watching TV do to a child's brain? What's the best way to handle temper tantrums? Scientists know.

In his _New York Times_ bestseller _Brain Rules_, Dr. John Medina showed us how our brains really work-and why we ought to redesign our workplaces and schools. Now, in _Brain Rules for Baby_, he shares what the latest science says about how to raise smart and happy children from zero to five. This book is destined to revolutionize parenting. Just one of the surprises: The best way to get your children into the college of their choice? Teach them impulse control.

_Brain Rules for Baby_ bridges the gap between what scientists know and what parents practice. Through fascinating and funny stories, Medina, a developmental molecular biologist and dad, unravels how a child's brain develops - and what you can do to optimize it.

You will view your children-and how to raise them-in a whole new light.

You'll learn:

Where nature ends and nurture begins
Why men should do more household chores
What you do when emotions run hot affects how your baby turns out, because babies need to feel safe above all
TV is harmful for children under 2
Your child's ability to relate to others predicts her future math performance
Smart and happy are inseparable. Pursuing your child's intellectual success at the expense of his happiness achieves neither
Praising effort is better than praising intelligence

The best predictor of academic performance is not
IQ. It's self-control

What you do right now-before pregnancy, during pregnancy, and through the first five years-will affect your children for the rest of their lives. _Brain Rules for Baby_ is an indispensable guide.

338 pages. 4.6 stars after 14 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Bloodchild: And Other Stories by *Octavia E. Butler - $1.99*

Six remarkable stories from a master of modern science fiction

Octavia E. Butler's classic "Bloodchild," winner of both the Nebula and Hugo awards, anchors this collection of incomparable stories and essays. "Bloodchild" is set on a distant planet where human children spend their lives preparing to become hosts for the offspring of the alien Tlic. Sometimes the procedure is harmless, but often it is not. Also included is the Hugo Award-winning "Speech Sounds," about a near future in which humans must adapt after an apocalyptic event robs them of their ability to speak.

In these pages, Butler shows us life on Earth and amongst the stars, telling her tales with characteristic imagination and clarity.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Octavia E. Butler including rare images from the author's estate.

228 pages. 4.6 stars after 47 reviews

Today's deal also includes eleven other Sci-Fi and Fantasy Hugo award winners and nominees, many of them by Harlan Ellison:

      
    ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Guantanamo Boy by *Anna Perera - $1.99*

Innocent until proven guilty? Not here, you're not.

He's fifteen.

He's hasn't done anything wrong.

It was supposed to be just a trip to visit his mum's family in Pakistan. But for Khalid Ahmed, it was the beginning of a living nightmare. He's kidnapped-then taken to a place thousands of miles from his home in the UK. A place where torture and terror are the daily routine. A place he may never be allowed to leave &#8230;

A place called Guantanamo Bay.

352 pages. 4.1 stars after 24 reviews

For teens

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Suspicion of Innocence by *Barbara Parker - $1.99*

In the first title in the Suspicion series, Suspicion of Innocence, Gail Connor is a fast-rising attorney in a major law firm, about to make partner-until her life is derailed by the discovery of her sister's murdered body and the quick revelation that Gail herself is the prime suspect. Gail must fight for her life as she gets a firsthand look at the dark underside of the legal system.

344 pages. 4.3 stars after 29 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* A Gentleman Always Remembers (Willowmere) by *Candace Camp - $1.99*

New York Times bestselling author Candace Camp's delectable Willowmere series continues with the story of the accomplished and pretty widow who takes on the American Bascombe sisters for their London debut-only to discover that, when it comes to love, she is the one who is unprepared.

Married young to a charming but improvident army officer, Eve Hawthorne was widowed with little left except for a few extravagant trifles. Desperate to avoid her domineering stepmother, she accepts employment as chaperone to the Earl of Stewkesbury's American cousins. Who better than a levelheaded widow to remind these young girls that they no longer live on a frontier? But when she flirts with a handsome stranger who turns out to be the earl's brother Fitz, Eve worries she's given the wrong impression. Trying to prove herself responsible-with Fitz challenging her at every turn-is hard enough, but a blackmailer with an interest in Eve's prior marriage proves far more troubling. With the earl away, Eve can turn only to Fitz for help. But dare she confide in him, when getting too close to this confirmed bachelor might risk her heart to his alluring ways?

384 pages. 4.1 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Walden on Wheels: On the Open Road from Debt to Freedom by *Ken Ilgunas - $1.99*

In this frank and witty memoir, Ken Ilgunas lays bare the existential terror of graduating from the University of Buffalo with $32,000 of student debt. Ilgunas set himself an ambitious mission: get out of debt as quickly as possible. Inspired by the frugality and philosophy of Henry David Thoreau, Ilgunas undertook a 3-year transcontinental jour¬ney, working in Alaska as a tour guide, garbage picker, and night cook to pay off his student loans before hitchhiking home to New York.

Debt-free, Ilgunas then enrolled in a master's program at Duke University, determined not to borrow against his future again. He used the last of his savings to buy himself a used Econoline van and outfitted it as his new dorm. The van, stationed in a campus parking lot, would be more than an adventure-it would be his very own "Walden on Wheels."

Freezing winters, near-discovery by campus police, and the constant challenge of living in a confined space would test Ilgunas's limits and resolve in the two years that fol¬lowed. What had begun as a simple mission would become an enlightening and life-changing social experiment. Walden on Wheels offers a spirited and pointed perspective on the dilemma faced by those who seek an education but who also want to, as Thoreau wrote, "live deep and suck out all the marrow of life."

322 pages. 4.5 stars after 336 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Alien Honor (A Fenris Novel Book 1) by *Vaughn Heppner - $1.99*

2457 AD. Premier Lang is a dictator ruling a solar system in crisis. The human race is still haunted by the Doom Star days, and millions dwell in slums below Earth's surface. The pristine star system of New Eden is a beacon of hope -but it is 230 light years away. Getting there will be a challenge unlike any ever attempted by mankind. Only with the help of "Specials," human telepaths who can create rips in space, will the ship stand a chance of traveling the vast distance. But when one telepath makes a disastrous deal with an alien enemy, the entire mission takes a deadly turn. Can a fledgling Special with steely street smarts save humanity as the dwindling crew makes the final, frightening leap toward New Eden? An inspired work of sci-fi adventure and combat, Alien Honor delivers a thrilling showdown between humans and a terrifying alien menace.

292 pages. 4.0 stars after 72 reviews

The first two books in this series are on sale for $1.99

​
*Daily Youth Deal* http:// by * - $1.99*

4.2 stars after 24 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Killer's Island (The Maria Wern Series Book 1) by *Anna Jansson - $1.99*

The Gotland Island myth of the White Sea-Lady--a young bride who drowned on her wedding night lures men into the watery depth--is conjured up one midsummer morning, just before a nurse is found murdered in a wedding dress. Detective Inspector Maria Wern is put on the case to investigate, but soon realizes she is under observation by the killer.

338 pages. 4.0 stars after 84 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Every Breath She Takes by *Norah Wilson - $1.99*

"Ultra-sexy, heart-pumping suspense and adventure." -- Julianne MacLean, USA Today best-selling author "Sexy, gritty and thrilling." -- Joss Ware, award-winning author of Night Forbidden</p Veterinarian Lauren Townsend has good reason for hiding her psychic ability. Not only did her "freakishness" earn her pariah status in the small town where she grew up, it cost her a fiance and her faith in love. When Lauren foresees a murder--through the killer's eyes--she traces the victim to a sprawling ranch, never guessing what waits for her... Cal Taggart's rugged ranch life doesn't need any more complications. His stubborn determination cost him his marriage, and now may cost him his livelihood. But then beautiful Lauren enters his corral...with danger close behind. And Cal wants nothing more than to protect her. They can't deny their intense attraction. Nor do they want to. What begins as a fling with no strings becomes a fight for survival--and for true love. Previously published as Lauren's Eyes.

304 pages. 4.2 stars after 307 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Six Days of War by *Michael Oren - $2.99*

For six tense days between June 5 and 10, 1967, war raged between Israel and its neighbors, Egypt, Jordan, and Syria. There are many contexts in which this story makes sense, but only Michael Oren, a widely published American-born Israel scholar and historian, has so far knitted the diverse strands into a cohesive fabric that remains vital and relevant today. With educated authority and authorial integrity, Oren manages to sketch out facts and motives with the same intrigue as battles and strategies.

Escalating territorial and populist tensions in the Middle East only serve to make this title more relevant. Anyone who wants to have a grasp of Middle Eastern politics or political tensions involving Israel must read this title. Six Days of War was a New York Times Bestseller and Washington Post Best Book Award Winner in 2002 and has gone on to be an internationally acclaimed bestseller. The book has been widely recognized as the definitive telling of the Six Day War.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Michael B. Oren is an American-born Israel scholar and historian. Oren has published numerous articles, books, and essays on the history and diplomatic affairs of the Middle East, and was appointed as Israeli Ambassador to the United States in 2009. Ambassador Oren has written extensively for The Wall Street Journal, The New York Times, and The New Republic, where he was a contributing editor. His two most recent books, Six Days of War: June 1967 and the Making of the Modern Middle East and Power, Faith, and Fantasy: America in the Middle East, 1776 to the Present, were both New York Times bestsellers. They won the Los Angeles Times History Book of the Year prize, the Washington Post Best Book Award, a National Council of the Humanities Award, and the National Jewish Book Award.

Raised in New Jersey, Ambassador Oren moved to Israel in the 1970s. He served as an officer in the Israel Defense Forces, in the paratroopers in the Lebanon War, a liaison with the U.S. Sixth Fleet during the Gulf War, and an IDF spokesman during the Second Lebanon War and the Gaza operation in January 2009. He acted as an Israeli Emissary to Jewish refuseniks in the Soviet Union, as an advisor to Israel's delegation to the United Nations, and as the government's director of Inter-Religious Affairs.

480 pages. 4.5 stars after 275 reviews

*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Foamers (The Primal Age Chronicles) by *Justin Kassab - $0.99*

Featured Book Trailer of the Day, Shelf Awareness

"While the novel addresses serious themes of life and death, survival and living, romantic love, and friendship, FOAMERS is an incredibly enjoyable, rousing read."

--Loudmouthkid62 (Maura E. Lynch blog)

"Foamers is a worthy addition to the canon of postapocalyptic fiction, and like the best of such books, at its heart it's a frontier novel, brutal and exciting, celebrating individualism and self-determination. It's also a hell of a lot of fun."

--Tim McLoughlin, author of Heart of the Old Country

"When a screwed-up flu vaccine mutates much of humanity into mindless beasts, 'Trust your intelligence' becomes the leitmotif of a group of survivors. Fast-moving, violent, and vividly imagined, Foamers creates a dangerous world made disquietingly believable."

--David Poyer, author of Stepfather Bank and The Cruiser

"It's as if The Stand had a head-on bus collision with Night of the Living Dead. I want to look away, but I can't stop reading."

--John Koloski, author of Bloodblind, book #1 of the Empyres trilogy

Part of Akashic's Kaylie Jones Books imprint.

Terminally diagnosed with Huntington's disease as a child, Kade gave up on living a productive existence. He spent most of his time preparing for the Primal Age, even though he knew the end of the world wouldn't happen in his shortened lifetime.

In Kade's twenties, the United States is being ravaged by the Feline Flu. After the Flu hits pandemic levels, a vaccine is released to the public. Viewed as the last chance to stop the virus, over ninety percent of the population receives the vaccine within a single day.

The vaccine takes on a life of its own and deprives the recipients of their higher functions, leaving them with only their primal urges. These bloodthirsty monsters become known as foamers because of the red foam that forms around their mouths when they hunt.

As the world as he knows it descends into the Primal Age, Kade finds that he is not only useful, but is expected to lead other survivors. His group is constantly assaulted by foamers and a warmongering paramilitary unit. In an unrelenting fight for their lives, his group is forced to redefine humanity in a world without law.

268 pages. 4.6 stars after 39 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Dreamtreaders by *Wayne Thomas Batson - $1.99*

Book #1 in a trilogy from fantasy author Wayne Thomas Batson explores the concept of dreams and their effects on us. People are fascinated by dreams, and the Bible has a great deal to say about them. From Jacob's dream of the heavenly stairway in Genesis 28 to angels visiting Joseph during dreams in Matthew 1 to the Apostle John's "waking dream" from which he obtained the book of Revelation--dreams have been powerful ingredients of God's plan as revealed through Scripture. Fourteen-year-old Archer Keaton discovers he has the ability to enter and explore his dreams. He is a dreamtreader, one of three selected from each generation. Their mission: to protect the waking world from the Nightmare Lord, who wreaks chaos in the Dream World. But as Archer's dreams become more dangerous and threatening, so too does his waking life.

Rigby Thames, the new kid from England, builds a suspicious rock star-like following at Dresden High School a little too quickly. Even Archer's best friend and confidant, Kara Windchil, seems taken in by the cool guy with the wild blond hair, which definitely rubs Archer the wrong way. Archer must face two foes in two worlds, but he cannot succeed alone. Archer sets off to find other dreamtreaders in a desperate attempt to defeat the enemy terrorizing his friends and family.

299 pages. 4.0 stars after 50 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Skeleton's Knee (The Joe Gunther Mystery Series Book 4) by *Archer Mayor - $1.99*

When a reclusive market gardener's death proves to stem from a 20 year-old bullet wound, Lt. Joe Gunther is presented with a very cold homicide to solve. But who was the victim exactly? A deeply private man eking out an ascetic existence from a hardscrabble mountain field, Abraham Fuller was virtually unknown to his neighbors, in the manner of someone pursuing more than mere solitude. The discovery of a duffle of unmarked bills and a body buried in the garden patch suggests that Fuller had motives beyond misanthropy. Nor is it such a cold case either, as someone seems willing to kill to ensure that old secrets remain buried.

The fourth Joe Gunther mystery, The Skeleton's Knee sends Lt. Gunther on an investigation spanning thousands of miles and reaching back decades, to solve a crime whose deepest roots seem to lie in Chicago's troubled summer of 1968. It's easy to see why the New York Times bestselling Mayor has been described as producing "the best police-procedural series being written in America."

320 pages. 4.5 stars after 68 reviews

Ten of the first 16 books in the Joe Gunther Mystery Series are on sale today for $1.99, starting with book 4, and skipping books 9, 13 and 15. For some reason.

Book one is $2.99 and is the first one listed below. Books two and three are $3.99 and are the second and third ones listed below.

      
      ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Huckleberry Summer (Huckleberry Hill) by *Jennifer Beckstrand - $1.99*

With one of their grandchildren happily married, Anna and Felty Helmuth are ready for their next matchmaking success. Because there's nothing more rewarding than sparking unexpected love--and putting Huckleberry Hill, Wisconsin, on the map for romance. . . Cautious to a fault, Lily Eicher strives to live up to her dat's high standards. She's certainly not the kind of proper Amish girl who would make time for someone as impetuous as the Helmuths' grandson, Aden--even if his lively spirit and caring ways are showing her just how wonderful following her heart can be. . . Recklessly doing the right thing got Aden into big trouble. A fresh start at his grandparents' is just what he needs. And shy, pretty Lily is turning his world upside down and making him want to prove he can do good within the rules. But now both must find enough faith and understanding to risk pursuing their dreams--together. . . Praise for Jennifer Beckstrand's Huckleberry Hill "A delightful cast of characters in a story that overflows with Amish love and laughter." --Charlotte Hubbard "A delightful voice in Amish romance. Sweet and funny." --Emma Miller

353 pages. 4.8 stars after 39 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Red Eagles: Americas Secret MiGs (General Aviation) by *Steve Davies - $1.99*

From the late 1960s until the end of the Cold War, the United States Air Force acquired and flew Russian-made MiG jets, culminating in a secret squadron dedicated to exposing American fighter pilots to enemy technology and tactics. Red Eagles tells the story of this squadron from the first tests of MiGs following the Vietnam War when the USAF had been woefully under-prepared in aerial combat. These initial flights would develop into the "black" or classified program known internally as Constant Peg. At a secret air base in Nevada, ace American fighter pilots were presented with a range of differnet MiG jets with a simple remit: to expose "the threat" to as many of their brethern as possible. Maintaining and flying these "assets" without without spare parts or manuals was an almost impossible task, putting those flying the MiGs in mortal danger on every flight. Despite these challenges, in all more than 5,900 American aircrews would train against America's secret MiGs, giving them the eskills they needed to face the enemy in real combat situations. For the first time, this book tells the story of Constant Peg and the 4477th Red Eagles Squadron in the words of the men who made it possible. From the Hardcover edition.

352 pages. 4.2 stars after 80 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Greybeard by *Brian W. Aldiss - $1.99*

After the "Accident," all males on Earth become sterile. Society ages and falls apart bit by bit. First, toy companies go under. Then record companies. Then cities cease to function. Now Earth's population lives in spread-out, isolated villages, with its youngest members in their fifties. When the people of Sparcot begin to make claims of gnomes and man-eating rodents lurking around their village, Greybeard and his wife set out for the coast with the hope of finding something better.

237 pages. 4.3 stars after 15 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Tara Duncan and the Spellbinders by *Princess Sophie Audouin-Mamikonian - $1.99*

Though only twelve years old, orphaned Tara has developed strange telekinetic powers that allow her to bend space and levitate others high above the ground, as if they are lighter than air. Her two best friends, Betty and Fabrice-often the victims of Tara's uncontrollable abilities-are the only ones who know about Tara's secret. Even her grandmother and caretaker, Isabella, doesn't have a clue. That is until Tara learns that she is a spellweaver, descended from a long line of powerful magic-wielders born on the planet OtherWorld.

Forced to flee her Earth home when Magister, the Master of the Bloodgraves, attacks, Tara escapes to planet Other- World, where she finds loyal friends and learns about her mysterious powers. But when Tara discovers that her mother is alive and being held captive by Magister, will she be able to save her? Tara Duncan is an inspiring heroine, whose adventures and personal struggles will captivate readers already hooked by fantasy adventures and characters like Harry Potter. This is the first installment of the Tara Duncan series-an epic adventure full of magic and bravery that is sure to cast a spell on young readers!

480 pages. 4.9 stars after 10 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Vanished (Callahan & McLane) by *Kendra Elliot - $1.99*

When an eleven-year-old is abducted on her way to school, the FBI doesn't waste a moment, sending agents to scour the area and embedding Special Agent Ava McLane with the distraught family. In the eye of the storm is local detective Mason Callahan, whose life is crumbling to pieces-he's related to the victim, and his longtime confidential informant has just been murdered. Both he and Agent McLane hole up in the victim's family home. Every second counts in a kidnapping case, and the stakes keep rising the longer the girl is missing. As Ava and Mason struggle to hold the family together in their darkest hour, the two investigators find themselves drawn to each other.

337 pages. 4.4 stars after 513 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* For My Lady's Heart (Medieval Hearts, 1) by *Laura Kinsale - $1.99*

Pursued by her enemies, flattered and courted for her lands, a powerful, devious princess is desperate to reach refuge. Melanthe can trust only one man amid the lies, the mysterious Green Knight-a true knight who never wavers; a man who cannot comprehend deceit. But as an impossible love grows between them, betrayal becomes their only future&#8230;

In this classic romance, Laura Kinsale has crafted a rich, sensual portrait of life during the Middle Ages. And, now for the first time, readers can choose between two versions of the story. Both are included in this same ebook.

The first is the original published novel filled with Middle English dialogue and deep period detail. The second (included only here in the ebook version) has been reworked by the author to include a tighter read and more modern words for dialogue. Whichever you decide to read, you'll be richly rewarded with a story of love and honor for the ages.

"For My Lady's Heart. It's awesome." -- DearAuthor.com

484 pages. 4.0 stars after 60 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Giving the Finger: Risking It All to Fish the World's Deadliest Sea by *Scott Campbell - $1.99*

A prequel to the newest Deadliest Catch star's rise to fame-Captain Scott Campbell, Jr.'s account of working as an Alaskan crab fisherman, the most dangerous job on the planet; injury and death on the Bering Sea; enormous riches; a stormy home life; and life behind-the-scenes of cable tv's most successful reality show.

264 pages. 4.8 stars after 11 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Kill City Blues: A Sandman Slim Novel by *Richard Kadrey - $1.99*

_New York Times_ bestselling author Richard Kadrey's fifth Sandman Slim adventure. James Stark, aka Sandman Slim, has lost the Qomrama Om Ya, an all-powerful weapon from the banished older gods. Older gods who are returning and searching for their lost power. The hunt leads Stark to an abandoned shopping mall infested with tribes of squatters. Somewhere in this kill zone is a dead man with the answers Stark needs. All Stark has to do is find the dead man, recover the artifact, and outwit and outrun the angry old gods-and natural-born killers-on his tail. But not even Sandman Slim is infallible, and any mistakes will cost him dearly.

400 pages. 4.4 stars after 143 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The One That I Want by *Jennifer Echols - $1.99*

Matchmaking gets mixed up in this all-original eBook addition to The Romantic Comedies series!

Gemma can't believe her luck when the star football player starts flirting with her. Max is totally swoon-worthy, and even gets her quirky sense of humor. So when he asks out her so-called best friend Addison, Gemma's heartbroken.

Then Addison pressures Gemma to join the date with one of Max's friends. But the more time they all spend together, the harder Gemma falls for Max. She can't help thinking that Max likes her back-it's just too bad he's already dating Addison. How can Gemma get the guy she wants without going after her best friend's boyfriend?

290 pages. 4.3 stars after 43 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Halfway to the Grave: A Night Huntress Novel by *Jeaniene Frost - $1.99*

Half-vampire Catherine Crawfield is going after the undead with a vengeance, hoping that one of these deadbeats is her father--the one responsible for ruining her mother's life. Then she's captured by Bones, a vampire bounty hunter, and is forced into an unholy partnership. In exchange for finding her father, Cat agrees to train with the sexy night stalker until her battle reflexes are as sharp as his fangs. She's amazed she doesn't end up as his dinner--are there actually good vampires? Pretty soon Bones will have her convinced that being half-dead doesn't have to be all bad. But before she can enjoy her newfound status as kick-ass demon hunter, Cat and Bones are pursued by a group of killers. Now Cat will have to choose a side . . . and Bones is turning out to be as tempting as any man with a heartbeat.

384 pages. 4.4 stars after 721 reviews

Seven books in the Night Huntress series, shown in series order, $1.99 each

     ​
*Daily Romance Deal* All Out of Love: A Cupid, Texas Novel by *Lori Wilde - $1.99*

From bestselling romance author Lori Wilde comes _All Out of Love_, the sizzling second book in her Cupid, Texas, series, set in a town where every wish for love comes true. Millie Greenway and her friends have tried for years to keep the Cupid legend alive in their hometown, but she's not getting much help from her granddaughters. Lace Bettingfield knows the legend is bogus. As a teen, she left a letter at the Cupid statue and got nothing in return but humiliation. But now the guy she dreamed of is back in town, Lace begins to wonder if the tale might just prove to be true.

_All Out of Love_ features the humor and heartfelt emotion that fans have come to expect from the author of _The First Love Cookie Club_ and _A Cowboy for Christmas._

389 pages. 4.6 stars after 109 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Why Planes Crash: An Accident Investigator's Fight for Safe Skies by *David Soucie - $2.99*

Boarding an airplane strikes at least a small sense of fear into most people. Even though we all have heard that the odds of being struck by lightning are greater than the odds of perishing in a plane crash, it still doesn't feel that way. Airplane crashes might be rare, but they do happen, and they're usually fatal. David Soucie insists that most of these deaths could be prevented. He's worked as a pilot, a mechanic, an FAA inspector, and an aviation executive. He's seen death up close and personal-deaths of colleagues and friends that might have been pre-vented if he had approved certain safety measures in the aircrafts they were handling. His years of experience have led Dave to become an impassioned consultant on the topic of air-line safety. This includes not only advising the Obama administration, but also taking a leading role in the congressionally funded NextGen interdepartmental initiative in regards to both the department of transportation and the departments of defense, homeland security, FBI, CIA, and others. Find out the truth about airplane safety and discover what the future holds for air travel.

240 pages. 4.5 stars after 53 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Uncanny X-Force Vol. 1: Apocalypse Solution by *Rick Remender - $2.99*

Collects Uncanny X-Force #1-4. A secret society has resurrected En Sabah Nur, putting into motion events that will turn this age of heroes into an Age of Apocalypse! To hold them back, Wolverine and Archangel bring together Fantomex, Deadpool, and Psylocke to form The Uncanny X-Force! Their mission - kill Apocalypse by any means.

This is a graphic novel. 120 pages. 4.4 stars after 54 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Six Months Later by *Natalie D. Richards - $1.99*

She Has Everything She Ever Wanted. But Not Her Memory...

When Chloe fell asleep in study hall, it was the middle of May. When she wakes up, snow is on the ground and she can't remember the last six months of her life.

Before, she'd been a mediocre student. Now, she's on track for valedictorian and being recruited by Ivy League schools. Before, she never had a chance with super jock Blake. Now he's her boyfriend. Before, she and Maggie were inseparable. Now her best friend won't speak to her.

What happened to her? Remembering the truth could be more dangerous than she knows...

337 pages. 4.4 stars after 99 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Dead Until Dark: A Sookie Stackhouse Novel by *Charlaine Harris - $1.99*

Sookie Stackhouse is just a small-time cocktail waitress in small-town Louisiana. Until the vampire of her dreams walks into her life-and one of her coworkers checks out.... Maybe having a vampire for a boyfriend isn't such a bright idea.

332 pages. 4.1 stars after 1294 reviews

The first five books in the Sookie Stackhouse series are on sale for $1.99 each; no doubt because of the HBO Series Finale tonight.

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Butterfly Palace by *Colleen Coble - $2.99*

Elegance and wealth. Privilege and politics. The extravagance of the Butterfly Palace overwhelmed Lily's senses and nearly smothered her painful memories. She pushed away her misgivings . . . She was perfectly safe in this huge house. Austin, Texas-1904: Abandoned by the love of her life and still mourning the loss of her mother, Lily Donaldson has turned her back on the pain and come to Austin for a fresh start, working for the Marshall family as a kitchen maid in their luxurious mansion, the Butterfly Palace. The tasks before her are legion, and her mistress less than pleasant, but at least Lily's new life will be, if nothing else, distracting. But one night, while serving at a dinner party, Lily recognizes the man who abandoned her, Andy, her liaison from the livery stable, the blacksmith's son . . . sitting among the distinguished guests. Though he recognizes her, Andy does not acknowledge her aloud, and Lily is left reeling, flabbergasted, and irate.

But before she can get an explanation, the path of the Servant Girl Killer swerves very close to the Butterfly Palace, sowing terror among the maids. Having come to Austin to start anew, Lily suddenly feels trapped in a spider web. How can she know who to trust in a house where lies come dressed in fine suits and deceit in silk gowns the colors of butterfly wings?

332 pages. 4.3 stars after 146 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* New England Soup Factory Cookbook: More Than 100 Recipes from the Nation's Best Purveyor of Fine Soup by *Marjorie Druker - $1.99*

More than 100 of the best soup recipes Boston has to offer accompanied by fun stories and beautiful full-color photography.

Marjorie Druker is passionate about soups. She fell in love with soups when she first heard the story _Stone Soup_. After attending Johnston & Whales, Marjorie created the menu for the popular Boston Market restaurant chain, and soups were always her favorite. "My niche is taking what people like to eat and turning it into a soup," she says.

The New England Soup Factory restaurant has won the Best of Boston award four times. People skip school to eat their soups. A pregnant in labor stopped by the restaurant on the way to the hospital to satisfy a last-minute craving. New England Soup Factory soups are like no other soups. And now you can recreate these delicious soups in your own home. The _New England Soup Factory Cookbook_ contains 100 of Boston's best-tasting traditional and creative soup recipes. The book also includes a chapter on sandwiches and salads to accompany such soups as . . . 
New England Clam Chowder
Wild Mushroom and Barley Soup
Curried Crab and Coconut Soup
Raspberry-Nectarine Gazpacho
Cucumber-Buttermilk Soup

253 pages. 4.7 stars after 328 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Curse Keepers (Curse Keepers Series Book 1) by *Denise Grover Swank - $1.99*

The wall between our world and that of vengeful spirits has protected humanity for more than 400 years. It's about to come crashing down. Ellie Lancaster has lived her whole life by the site of the mysterious Lost Colony of Roanoke, the North Carolina settlement that vanished without a trace around 1590. Only the descendants of the two men who banished the spirits of an enemy tribe from the material realm know what really happened to the colony. Ellie is one of those descendants-a Curse Keeper. Her father took pains to teach her what he knew of the curse and the responsibilities of its guardians. He taught her that if the two Curse Keepers ever meet, the curse will be lifted, the gate will open, and the raging Native American spirits will be unleashed to seek their revenge. Despite her father's seriousness, Ellie has always taken the legend for a harmless fairy tale. Until she meets the darkly handsome, but downright infuriating, Collin Dailey and realizes everything she was told is true. For when they meet, it's like the air is sucked from the room. Collin's presence is electrifying&#8230; and it's not just attraction Ellie feels, but the inexorable pull toward her destiny. The prophecy is real, and now Ellie and Collin must battle supernatural forces and their loathing-and passion-for each other to set things right. The Curse Keepers are all that stand between the world and its destruction.

314 pages. 4.1 stars after 335 reviews

The first two books in the Curse Keeper series, on sale for $1.99. The first one is shown above, the second below.

​
*Daily Youth Deal* I'm a Big Sister by *Joanna Cole - $1.99*

"Someone new is at our house," begins this loving, reassuring look at sisterhood from trusted author Joanna Cole. Told through the eyes of a new older sister, this simple story lays out all the good things about being an older sibling, and reminds new sisters that they are just as special as ever. With an author's note about what big siblings need-extra guidance, reassurance, love-and sweet, engaging artwork by Rosalinda Kightley, it's no wonder that over 1 million families have chosen _I'm a Big Sister_ and _I'm a Big Brother_ to prepare their young ones for their first big transition.

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 351 reviews

Two books for kids with a new baby in the house, $1.99 each.

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Across a Hundred Mountains: A Novel by *Reyna Grande - $1.99*

Winner of the American Book Award, Across a Hundred Mountains is a stunning and poignant novel about a young girl who leaves her small town in Mexico to find her father, who left his family to find work in America--a story of migration, loss, and discovery.

After a tragedy separates her from her mother, Juana Garcia leaves in search of her father, who left them two years earlier. Out of money and in need of someone to help her across the border, Juana meets Adelina Vasquez, a young woman who left her family in California to follow her lover to Mexico. Finding themselves--in a Tijuana jail--in desperate circumstances, they offer each other much needed material and spiritual support and ultimately become linked forever in the most unexpected of ways.

In Across a Hundred Mountains, Reyna Grande puts a human face on the controversial issue of immigration, helping readers to better understand those who risk life and limb every day in pursuit of a better life.

272 pages. 4.5 stars after 52 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Lady Mercy Danforthe Flirts with Scandal (Sydney Dovedale) by *Jayne Fresina - $1.99*

Praise for The_ Most Improper Miss Sophie Valentine_: 
"Eminently witty."--_Publishers Weekly_ 
"A unique historical romance."--_Booklist_

When a Perfectly Proper Lady...

Lady Mercy Danforthe always has a plan. It's what makes her such a successful matchmaker, and why she's obligated to spend a great deal of time generously organizing the lives of her friends and family. But there's one man beyond her help. One man whose recklessness she can't rein in; whose chaos she can't contain. Her ex-husband, Rafe Hartley. Her one--and only!--mistake.

Flirts with a Reckless Rogue...

Rafe has never forgiven Mercy for running out on him. Their hastily annulled marriage may have one lasted three hours, but that doesn't mean he needs her help finding a proper wife. Someone needs to teach little Miss Know-It-All a lesson about keeping her adorably freckled nose out of other people's business. And it just so happens that Mercy "Silky Drawers" Danforthe still owes him a wedding night...

A Scandal's Never Far Behind

385 pages. 3.8 stars after 11 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Manage Your Day-to-Day: Build Your Routine, Find Your Focus, and Sharpen Your Creative Mind (The 99U Book Series) by *Jocelyn K. Glei - $1.99*

Stop doing busywork. Start doing your best work. Are you over-extended, over-distracted, and overwhelmed? Do you work at a breakneck pace all day, only to find that you haven't accomplished the most important things on your agenda when you leave the office? The world has changed and the way we work has to change, too. With wisdom from 20 leading creative minds, Manage Your Day-to-Day will give you a toolkit for tackling the new challenges of a 24/7, always-on workplace. Featuring contributions from: Dan Ariely, Leo Babauta, Scott Belsky, Lori Deschene, Aaron Dignan, Erin Rooney Doland, Seth Godin,Todd Henry, Christian Jarrett, Scott McDowell, Mark McGuinness, Cal Newport, Steven Pressfield, Gretchen Rubin, Stefan Sagmeister, Elizabeth G. Saunders, Tony Schwartz, Tiffany Shlain, Linda Stone, and James Victore. Plus, a foreword from Behance founder & CEO Scott Belsky.

211 pages. 4.5 stars after 411 reviews

Two business and money books.

​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Art of Arrow Cutting by *Stephen Dedman - $1.99*

It started simple enough. A tempting woman with a trifle of a problem needed a bus ticket. Luckily, sometime photographer Michelangelo "Mage" Magistrale is there to help her out. In exchange for his kindness, she gives him the key to her apartment. However this key is about to unlock an adventure of a different kind. It is no ordinary key; it unlocks any door and leads those who seek it out of greed directly to Mage. The thought of power like that can drive mortals to extremes but the mortal world quickly becomes the least of Mage's problems. On the run and under constant attack by ninja assassins, Yakuza thugs, and the most fearsome and loathsome otherworldly creations Japanese mythology can muster, Mage's only hope is to conquer the key and its power. He must master the art of arrow cutting in order to unleash his own magical power before the forces of darkness force him into oblivion. In a place where all the doors lead to fantasy, mythology and a terrifying reality, where do you run?

288 pages. 3.8 stars after 13 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Down by the Barn by *Will Hillenbrand - $1.99*

Down by the barn, early in the morning, a farmer drives his tractor, stopping along the way to pick up a calf, then a chick, then a pig. The group of animals grows and grows until at last they reach their destination...and find a surprise. Charming illustrations and rhythmic text filled with sound words make this the perfect read-aloud for young children.

17 pages. 4.3 stars after 27 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Uniform Justice: A Commissario Brunetti Novel (A Commissario Guido Brunetti Mystery) by *Donna Leon - $1.99*

As Uniform Justice opens, Venetian detective Commissario Guido Brunetti is called to investigate a parent's worst nightmare. A young cadet has been found hanged, a presumed suicide, in Venice's elite military academy. Brunetti's sorrow for the boy, so close in age to his own son, is rivaled only by his contempt for a community that is more concerned with protecting the reputation of the school, and its privileged students, than understanding this tragedy. The young man is the son of a doctor and former politician, a man of an impeccable integrity all too rare in Italian politics. Dr. Moro is clearly and understandably devastated by his son's death; but while both he and his apparently estranged wife seem convinced that the boy's death could not have been suicide, neither appears eager to talk to the police or involve Brunetti in any investigation of the circumstances in which he died. As Brunetti pursues his inquiry, he is faced with a wall of silence. Is the military protecting its own? And what of the other witnesses? Is this the natural reluctance of Italians to involve themselves with the authorities, or is Brunetti facing a conspiracy far greater than this one death?

275 pages. 3.8 stars after 69 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Starstruck Romance and Other Hollywood Tails: A Second Acts Novel by *Julia Dumont - $1.99*

As her Second Acts Dating Service truly takes off, Cynthia Amas discovers that in the heady world of high-end Hollywood romance, with success comes complexity. In this wildly seductive romp through the lush canyons and lavish neighborhoods of Los Angeles, the line between business and pleasure quickly blurs in a dizzying rush of sex and celebrity. Just as our heroine's uncanny genius for matching up her growing roster of exclusive love seekers continues to deepen, her own love life reaches a fever pitch. Things get complicated. And funny. And excruciatingly sensual.

Cynthia's high-maintenance lovelorn mother, her maddeningly hot ex-fling Max, a long-lost high school crush, and of course her best friend, the libidinous, star-crazed Lolita and her mysterious pack of telepathic canines, are all along for the ride. Not to mention one very rich, very famous film producer. On top of everything else, her newest, most important client is literally the biggest movie star in the world. In more ways than one. When it comes to extra curriculars, he is the hardest-working stud in show business. Try as Cynthia may to hook him up with any number of gorgeous ladies in waiting, his notoriously one-track mind is set on her. She's determined to steer the dating service to the next level, but it's hard to focus, let alone keep your hands on the wheel, when you're hot, bothered, and nearly driven to distraction along the steamy highways and byways of love and lust. What a way to make a living.

271 pages. 4.4 stars after 12 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Hate Mail from Cheerleaders: And Other Adventures in the Life of Reilly by *Rick Reilly - $0.99*

For years, many of Sports Illustrated's 21 million readers turned first to the magazine's last page, because that's where they find SI's most popular feature: the Life of Reilly column, written by best-selling author Rick Reilly. A 22-year veteran of Sports Illustrated and a 10-time National Sportswriter of the Year, Reilly took over SI's back page in 1998, and his column immediately attracted a devoted following, including the legions of fans who helped make his first collection, The Life of Reilly, a New York Times best seller in 2000. Now comes Hate Mail from Cheerleaders, 100 of Reilly's favorites, along with a new foreword and column postscripts by the author. Alternately sidesplitting and heartwarming but always opinionated and provocative, these pieces are the best work by the best columnist in the business.

318 pages. 4.7 stars after 55 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Honeymoon in Hell (The Galaxy Project) by *Fredric Brown - $0.99*

HONEYMOON IN HELL appeared in the second issue of GALAXY dated November 1950. (Brown's THE LAST MARTIAN had appeared in the first issue a month previous.) Brown's name on the table of contents of the first two issues, along with the names of other major contributors to ASTOUNDING--Clifford Simak, Isaac Asimov, Theodore Sturgeon, Fritz Leiber, Anthony Boucher--made clear that Gold was going directly after John W. Campbell's audience and the stories which he had printed were of a different order from what these writers had sold ASTOUNDING. They were darker, more socially aware, in cases (Fritz Leiber's COMING ATTRACTION) sexually frank in a fashion inconceivable in Campbell's magazine. This novelette, dealing frankly with copulation and its desired consequences, was managed in a way far less euphemistic than had been the Campbellian norm and Brown, as he was to do often in the stories to follow, used a satirical attack which if it did not question magazine taboos certainly parodied them. The covers of pulp magazines such as PLANET or STARTLING depicted monsters putting near-naked females in peril, but the narratives under the cover by design offered no equivalent. Brown's hastily married couple, sent to the Moon to see if they could breed a male child (all births on Earth over recent months have been female), encounter problems emotional as well as practical. Difficult as it may be to understand sixty years later, the employment of the word "hell" in a magazine cover title was also an act of provocation. The story was a provocation in its entirety, although, of course--and as Paul di Filippo suggests in his introduction--perhaps you had to be there.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Fredric Brown (1906-1972) was the only writer to achieve equal prominence in the mystery and science fiction. NIGHT OF THE JABBERWOCKY (1947) won the first MWA Edgar for first novel and all of his mysteries remain much in demand overseas where he has always been very popular. Several of those mysteries (THE SCREAMING MIMI, 195 were adapted for film. Brown's science fiction includes novels (WHAT MAD UNIVERSE, MARTIANS GO HOME!) and shorter work regarded as classics of the form (ARENA, THE STAR MOUSE, PLACET IS A CRAZY PLACE). He was also the acknowledged master of the short-short story; a famous collection, NIGHTMARES AND GEEZENSTACKS (1954) demonstrates his consistent mastery of a form self-limited to a top wordage of 500. ARENA (1944) was the basis of a famed Star Trek episode, MARTIANS GO HOME! was adapted for a 1992 film; THE LAST MARTIAN was adapted for Serling's THE TWILIGHT ZONE and starred Steve McQueen at the start of his career. Poor health (weak lungs) forced Brown into Arizona retirement in 1963 and he published only one short story in collaboration in his last eight years. His work, forty years after his death, is increasingly prominent.

ABOUT THE SERIES Horace Gold led GALAXY magazine from its first issue dated October 1950 to science fiction's most admired, widely circulated and influential magazine throughout its initial decade. Its legendary importance came from publication of full length novels, novellas and novelettes. GALAXY published nearly every giant in the science fiction field. The Galaxy Project is a selection of the best of GALAXY with new forewords by some of today's best science fiction writers. The initial selections in alphabetical order include work by Ray Bradbury, Frederic Brown, Lester del Rey, Robert A. Heinlein, Damon Knight, C. M. Kornbluth, Walter M. Miller, Jr., Frederik Pohl, Robert Scheckley, Robert Silverberg, William Tenn (Phillip Klass) and Kurt Vonnegut with new Forewords by Paul di Filippo, David Drake, John Lutz, Barry Malzberg and Robert Silverberg. The Galaxy Project is committed to publishing new work in the spirit GALAXY magazine and its founding editor Horace Gold.

150 pages. 4.2 stars after 17 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The King Must Die: A Novel by *Mary Renault - $1.99*

"Mary Renault is a shining light to both historical novelists and their readers. She does not pretend the past is like the present, or that the people of ancient Greece were just like us. She shows us their strangeness; discerning, sure-footed, challenging our values, piquing our curiosity, she leads us through an alien landscape that moves and delights us." -Hilary Mantel

In myth, Theseus was the slayer of the child-devouring Minotaur in Crete. What the founder-hero might have been in real life is another question, brilliantly explored in The King Must Die. Drawing on modern scholarship and archaeological findings at Knossos, Mary Renault's Theseus is an utterly lifelike figure-a king of immense charisma, whose boundless strivings flow from strength and weakness-but also one steered by implacable prophecy.

The story follows Theseus's adventures from Troizen to Eleusis, where the death in the book's title is to take place, and from Athens to Crete, where he learns to jump bulls and is named king of the victims. Richly imbued with the spirit of its time, this is a page-turner as well as a daring act of imagination.

Renault's story of Theseus continues with the sequel The Bull from the Sea.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Mary Renault including rare images of the author.

354 pages. 4.2 stars after 113 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Temporarily Yours (A Shillings Agency Novel) by *Diane Alberts - $0.99*

This marine's the perfect hoax...if she doesn't fall for him first. Stats whiz Kayla Moriarity knows her way around numbers and algorithms. Men, on the other hand, are unsolvable equations. Now Kayla's en route to her sister's wedding--without the fictional boyfriend she invented for her family. Fortunately, her plane comes complete with complimentary cocktails and a ridiculously hot ex-marine in the seat beside her. And that's all it takes for Kayla's inhibitions to go sailing out the airlock... Cooper Shillings has soft spot for people in trouble, but he certainly wasn't expecting to land in it himself--and definitely not while getting naughty mid-air with a sexy southern belle. When he hears Kayla's predicament, however, he offers his services as a stand-in boyfriend. After all, he's heading overseas soon...and how could he refuse a little no-strings wickedness? It's the perfect plan. And all Kayla has to do is ensure her family falls for the ultimate bluff, without falling for it--and Cooper--in the process...

212 pages. 4.5 stars after 98 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Decision Maker: Unlock the Potential of Everyone in Your Organization, One Decision at a Time by *Dennis Bakke - $1.99*

Who makes the important decisions in your organization? Strategy, product development, budgeting, compensationsuch key decisions typically are made by company leaders. That's what bosses are for, right? But maybe the boss isn't the best person to make the call.

That's the conclusion Dennis Bakke came to, and he used it to build AES into a Fortune 200 global power company with 27,000 people in 27 countries. He used it again to create Imagine Schools, the largest non-profit charter-school network in the U.S.

As a student at Harvard Business School, Bakke made hundreds of decisions using the case-study method. He realized two things: decision-making is the best way to develop people; and that shouldn't stop at business school. So Bakke spread decision-making throughout his organizations, fully engaging people at all levels. Today, Bakke has given thousands of people the freedom and responsibility to make decisions that matter.
In The Decision Maker, a leadership fable loosely based on Bakke's experience, the New York Times bestselling author shows us how giving decisions to the people closest to the action can transform any organization.

The idea is simple.

The results are powerful.

When leaders put real control into the hands of their people, they tap incalculable potential. The Decision Maker, destined to be a business classic, holds the key to unlocking the potential of every person in your organization.

225 pages. 4.2 stars after 61 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Echoes of Earth (The Orphans Trilogy Book 1) by *Sean Williams - $1.99*

On an alien world a very long way from home, Peter Alander is going out of his mind.

The Frank Tipler is just one of a thousand survey vessels sent out into the bubble of space surrounding Earth, seeking habitable worlds and signs of advanced life. Its crew has stumbled across artifacts left behind by a benevolent trader species, but the decision to study them is fraught with danger and uncertainty. The Tipler's crew consists of forty flawed electronic copies of human beings, some of them profoundly damaged-and Earth stopped responding to signals over a century ago.

Caught between madness and political machinations, Alander stands on the brink of what might be the greatest discovery humanity has ever made-and a gift that humanity can't afford to accept.

"ECHOES OF EARTH is a dazzling adventure, sweeping the reader along from marvel to wonder, and it includes one of the most heart-stopping moments I've encountered in a novel in years." -Jack McDevitt

"[The] book can't be discussed or even described without spoiling some of the surprises, which are mutually reinforcing as well as juicy in themselves. I will, however, give in to the temptation to drop a few more of the names that came to mind as I was reading: the Three Gregs (Bear, Benford, Egan), Linda Nagata, and Frederik Pohl&#8230;. As the first of a series... ECHOES promises to rev its Ideas right past the red-line and drive them hard." -Locus

"The science in Dix and Williams's work shines, entrancing with its glitter and innovation&#8230; and you won't find any of their novels without fully-fleshed out characters, complex plots, vivid settings and thoughtful exploration of issues." -SF Site

"The authors have already made a name for themselves as writers of intelligent space opera, and ECHOES OF EARTH is sure to further bolster that reputation. The book is chock full of marvelous events, cosmic significance, mysterious alien motivations, and the wonder of outer space." -Science Fiction Chronicle

Winner of the Ditmar Award.

432 pages. 4.0 stars after 22 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Truth about Truman School by *Dori Hillestad Butler - $1.99*

They just wanted to tell the truth.

When Zebby and Amr create the website thetruthabouttruman.com, they want it to be honest. They want it to be about the real Truman Middle School, to say things that the school newspaper would never say, and to give everyone a chance to say what they want to say, too.

But given the chance, some people will say anything-anything to hurt someone else. And when rumors about one popular student escalate to cruel new levels, it's clear the truth about Truman School is more harrowing than anyone ever imagined.

176 pages. 4.1 stars after 61 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Dracula's Guest: A Connoisseur's Collection of Victorian Vampire Stories by *Michael Sims - $1.99*

Before Twilight and True Blood, even before Buffy and Anne Rice and Bela Lugosi, vampires haunted the nineteenth century, when brilliant writers everywhere indulged their bloodthirsty imaginations, culminating in Bram Stoker's legendary 1897 novel, Dracula. Michael Sims brings together the very best vampire stories of the Victorian era-from England, America, France, Germany, Transylvania, and even Japan-into a unique collection that highlights their cultural variety. Beginning with the supposedly true accounts that captivated Byron and Shelley, the stories range from Edgar Allan Poe's "The Oval Portrait" and Sheridan Le Fanu's "Carmilla" to Guy de Maupassant's "The Horla" and Mary Elizabeth Braddon's "Good Lady Ducayne." Sims also includes a nineteenth-century travel tour of Transylvanian superstitions, and rounds out the collection with Stoker's own "Dracula's Guest"-a chapter omitted from his landmark novel. Vampires captivated the Victorians, as Sims reveals in his insightful introduction: In 1867, Karl Marx described capitalism as "dead labor, which, vampire-like, lives only by sucking living labor"; while in 1888 a London newspaper invoked vampires in trying to explain Jack the Ripper's predations. At a time when vampires have been re-created in a modern context, Dracula's Guest will remind readers young, old, and in between of why the undead won't let go of our imagination. Readers of Dracula's Guest may also enjoy Michael Sims' most recent collection, The Dead Witness: A Connossieur's Collection of Victorian Detective Stories.

478 pages. 4.2 stars after 23 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Master of Love by *Catherine LaRoche - $1.99*

Available on eBook-a sexy historical romance featuring a genteel book dealer who is commissioned to organize an impressive personal library in the home of London's most notoriously seductive lord.

Dominick Avery, Viscount Rexton, has a brilliant mind, yet is so intoxicatingly handsome no one ever takes him seriously as the philosopher he longs to be. He cultivates a wicked reputation as Lord Adonis, Master of Love, until his uncle sends him an irresistible bequest of books, on the condition he accept also the prim librarian who comes with them.

Miss Callista Higginbotham struggles to support her quirky household as a rare book dealer and librarian, while tottering on a dangerous edge of genteel poverty. But she quickly finds herself in greater danger yet, as her newfound desire flares for the infuriatingly flirtatious lord. Dominick wants nothing more than to unleash his luscious new librarian from her straight-laced propriety. He's learned, however, never to trust desire-let alone the consuming passion that soon bedevils him.

Both must learn not to judge a book by its cover. But when Callista discovers a plot against Dominick's life and risks all to save him, they both learn that love is the one lesson that cannot be learned from books&#8230;

283 pages. 3.8 stars after 12 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Read This Before Our Next Meeting by *Al Pittampalli - $1.99*

How many times have you dreaded going to a meeting either because you viewed it as a waste of time or because you weren't prepared. Dread no longer: _Read This Before Our Next Meeting_ not only explains what's wrong with "the meeting," and meeting culture, but suggests how to make meetings more effective, efficient, and worthy of attending. It assesses when it's necessary to skip the meeting and get right to work. Al Pittampalli shares examples of transforming workplaces by revamping the purpose of the meeting and a company's meeting culture. This book belongs on the shelf of any employee, employer and company looking to revolutionize what it means to do "work" all day and how to do it. Simply put: Stop wasting time. _Read This Before Our Next Meeting_ is the call to action you (or your boss) needs to create the company that does the meaningful work it was created to do.

Book Description: How many times have you dreaded going to a meeting either because you viewed it as a waste of time or because you weren't prepared. Dread no longer: _Read This Before Our Next Meeting_ not only explains what's wrong with "the meeting," and meeting culture, but suggests how to make meetings more effective, efficient, and worthy of attending. It assesses when it's necessary to skip the meeting and get right to work. Al Pittampalli shares examples of transforming workplaces by revamping the purpose of the meeting and a company's meeting culture. This book belongs on the shelf of any employee, employer and company looking to revolutionize what it means to do "work" all day and how to do it. Simply put: Stop wasting time.

82 pages. 4.0 stars after 121 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Shadows (Fianna Trilogy) by *Megan Chance - $1.99*

Grace Knox is about to turn seventeen, and the world of Victorian New York society should be opening to her-a time of dances and parties and boys vying for her heart and her hand. Instead, Grace's world is closing in: the family business is gone; her brother is drinking and gambling away whatever is left; her widowed mother cannot cope; and her grandmother is slipping into madness. And now Grace is having disturbing dreams of ancient battles. Grace's only hope is to marry Patrick Devlin and let his fortune save them all. But she isn't sure she loves Patrick, and she doesn't share his passion to free Ireland from British rule. Why look to Ireland when there is so much poverty and despair here? Then Grace meets Diarmid, an Irish stableboy. Being with him means losing everything. But the secrets and mystery surrounding him are too compelling to ignore. Soon Grace is drawn into his world of legend and heroes, magic and prophecy-the world of her dreams-where her own choice between faith and fear holds the greatest power of all.

400 pages. 4.0 stars after 20 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Hereafter by *Tara Hudson - $1.99*

Can there truly be love after death? Drifting in the dark waters of a mysterious river, the only thing Amelia knows for sure is that she's dead. With no recollection of her past life-or her actual death-she's trapped alone in a nightmarish existence. All of this changes when she tries to rescue a boy, Joshua, from drowning in her river. As a ghost, she can do nothing but _will_ him to live. Yet in an unforgettable moment of connection, she helps him survive. Amelia and Joshua grow ever closer as they begin to uncover the strange circumstances of her death and the secrets of the dark river that held her captive for so long. But even while they struggle to keep their bond hidden from the living world, a frightening spirit named Eli is doing everything in his power to destroy their newfound happiness and drag Amelia back into the ghost world . . . forever. Thrilling and evocative, with moments of pure pleasure, _Hereafter_ is a sensation you won't want to miss.

419 pages. 3.9 stars after 134 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Murder at the Breakers (A Gilded Newport Mystery) by *Alyssa Maxwell - $2.99*

As the nineteenth century comes to a close, the illustrious Vanderbilt family dominates Newport, Rhode Island, high society. But when murder darkens a glittering affair at the Vanderbilt summer home, reporter Emma Cross learns that sometimes the actions of the cream of society can curdle one's blood. . . Newport, Rhode Island, August 1895: She may be a less well-heeled relation, but as second cousin to millionaire patriarch Cornelius Vanderbilt, twenty-one-year-old Emma Cross is on the guest list for a grand ball at the Breakers, the Vanderbilts' summer home. She also has a job to do--report on the event for the society page of the Newport Observer. But Emma observes much more than glitz and gaiety when she witnesses a murder. The victim is Cornelius Vanderbilt's financial secretary, who plunges off a balcony faster than falling stock prices. Emma's black sheep brother Brady is found in Cornelius's bedroom passed out next to a bottle of bourbon and stolen plans for a new railroad line. Brady has barely come to before the police have arrested him for the murder. But Emma is sure someone is trying to railroad her brother and resolves to find the real killer at any cost. . .

305 pages. 4.2 stars after 46 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Dream Hunter by *Laura Kinsale - $1.99*

To love him is to face her deepest fear . . . In search of a legendary mare, Lord Winter enters the crucible of the red sands, forging unbreakable bonds of loyalty and trust with his young companion in the desert. But hidden beneath the ragged costume of a Bedouin boy is a remarkable young woman: Zenia Stanhope, daughter of the extraordinary Queen of the Desert.

Zenia wants nothing of the danger that Lord Winter lives for. She wants only to reach England, far from the blood and sand of the desert. But in one night of terror, condemned to death, their lives are irrevocably bound. Zenia escapes to an English world of elegance and comfort, leaving behind the lonely, fearless man who has changed her life and conquered her heart . . . until he returns to invade her sanctuary.

Now she must choose between safety and love, but can she find the courage to be the person she was truly born to be?

328 pages. 4.2 stars after 24 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Can't Forgive: My 20-Year Battle with O.J. Simpson by *Kim Goldman - $1.99*

Don't tell her she needs to find closure. Don't ask her to forgive and forget.
When Kim was just 22, her older brother, Ron Goldman, was brutally killed by O.J. Simpson. Ron and Kim were very close, and her devastation was compounded by the shocking not guilty verdict that allowed a smirking Simpson to leave as a free man.
It wasn't Kim's first trauma. Her parents divorced when she was young, and she and Ron were raised by their father. Her mother kidnapped her, telling her that her father didn't love her any more. When she was 14, she was almost blinded from severe battery acid burns on her face during an automobile accident, requiring three reconstructive surgeries. But none of these early traumas compared to the loss of her brother, the painful knowledge that his killer was free, and fact that she could not even grieve privately--her grief was made painfully public. Counseled by friends, strangers, and even Oprah to "find closure," Kim chose a different route. She chose to fight.
Repeatedly, Kim and her family pursued Simpson by every legal means. Foiled over and over again, they ultimately achieved a small measure of justice. Kim's story is one of tragedy, but also of humanity and, often, comedy. Living life as one of America's most famous "victims" isn't always easy, especially as a single mother in the dating market. She often had bizarre first date experiences, with one man even breaking down into tears and inconsolable with grief after realizing who she was.
Ultimately Kim's story is that of an ordinary person thrown into extraordinary circumstances at a very young age, and who had the courage-despite the discouragement of so many--to ignore the conventional wisdom and never give up her fight for justice.

260 pages. 3.9 stars after 66 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Shore of Women: The Classic Work of Feminist Science Fiction by *Pamela Sargent - $1.99*

This classic work of feminist science fiction finds the world reordered. Following a nuclear holocaust, women have used advanced technology to expel men from their cities, bringing them back only for purposes of loveless reproduction under the guise of powerful goddesses. When one young woman, Birana, questions her society's deception, she finds herself exiled amongst the very men she has been taught to scorn. As Birana and her reluctant male protector Arvil grow closer, their feelings for each other just might mend their fractured world--if they somehow manage to survive.

464 pages. 4.6 stars after 21 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Permanent Record by *Leslie Stella - $1.99*

Being yourself can be such a bad idea. For sixteen-year-old Badi Hessamizadeh, life is a series of humiliations. After withdrawing from public school under mysterious circumstances, Badi enters Magnificat Academy. To make things "easier," his dad has even given him a new name: Bud Hess. Grappling with his Iranian-American identity, clinical depression, bullying, and a barely bottled rage, Bud is an outcast who copes by resorting to small revenges and covert acts of defiance, but the pressures of his home life, plummeting grades, and the unrequited affection of his new friend, Nikki, prime him for a more dangerous revolution. Strange letters to the editor begin to appear in Magnificat's newspaper, hinting that some tragedy will befall the school. Suspicion falls on Bud, and he and Nikki struggle to uncover the real culprit and clear Bud's name. Permanent Record explodes with dark humor, emotional depth, and a powerful look at the ways the bullied fight back.

Q&A with Leslie Stella

How did you get inside the mind of a teenage boy?

Badi grew into a fully realized human being with each draft of the novel. I confess I never thought, "How do I get into the mind of a boy?" as much as I thought, "Who is this particular person?" The boys in my books are not typical pop-culture renditions of boys; neither are the girls. Badi is a little bit of the teenager I was and a lot of the person I wish I had been.

Is it difficult balancing the humor in the story with the more serious subject matter?

Sometimes, yes. I used to have a horror of inserting a message in my novels: "All right, boys and girls, get ready for the lesson!" Chalk it up to a certain immaturity on my part--this fear I had of being serious, perhaps of being taken seriously--because I don't take myself seriously at all. But I learned that there's a difference between taking yourself seriously and taking your work seriously. I find that now I do want to say something with my writing, and when you have complicated subjects such as the ones explored in Permanent Record, or a complicated main character, there is going to be a strange balance of humor and drama. Which is just like real life, you know? There is humor in pathos. There is comedy in sorrow. Badi's simultaneous good humor and crippling depression mirrors our messy lives.

What was the biggest challenge for you in writing this story?

The biggest challenge was reining in Badi when he became angry. Part of me wanted to let him inflict damage. But I realized that was my own problem, not his, that I struggled with disproportionate rage and elaborate revenge fantasies. He wouldn't pull pranks on people for no reason. He would not be cruel. So in a sense I had to rein myself in, too. I don't go in for the cheap thrills.

Did you let go of these characters or do you find yourself continuing their stories in your head?

I did let go of these characters. Maybe it's because I felt I told their entire stories, explored their arcs from beginning to end. For a book that can be at times a difficult read, it ends with renewed hope and strength for each character. I feel confident that they would go on to greater things, whole and positive lives, despite life's thorny twists. 
Do world events such as the recent Boston bombings make you think any differently about your characters and what happened in this story?[/B] I don't feel differently about my characters, but perhaps I feel differently about the world. Is Badi really so special and unusual with his complex views of good and evil, his ability to sort out his humanity--and others' humanity--from the baser human instincts? Maybe. It's depressing, actually, to realize how often we fail to measure up to these fictional characters who are supposed to reflect us. But then again, maybe there is a Badi out there, a quiet, unassuming, put-upon boy, who, despite all the disadvantages that the world throws at him, decides not to inflict damage on the rest of us. He changes his mind and goes on about his life, and none of us know how close we came to destruction. I have to believe he is out there.

286 pages. 4.6 stars after 44 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Fallen Angel: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 12) by *Daniel Silva - $1.99*

Art restorer, assassin, spy-Gabriel Allon returns in The Fallen Angel, another blockbuster espionage thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Daniel Silva. The acclaimed author of Portrait of a Spy, Silva ("a world class practitioner of spy fiction" -Washington Post is an undisputed master of the genre who has brought "new life to the international thriller" Newsday). A breathtaking adventure that races around the globe, The Fallen Angel begins in Rome, where Allon is called upon to investigate a murder at the Vatican, one with disastrous repercussions that could plunge the world into a conflict of apocalyptic proportions. If you haven't yet been drawn into Daniel Silva's thrilling universe of intrigue, danger, and exceptional spycraft, start here-and see why the Philadelphia Inqurer declares that, "The enigmatic Gabriel Allon remains one of the most intriguing heroes of any thriller series."

417 pages. 4.4 stars after 1296 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Extreme Measures (The Aegis Series) by *Elisabeth Naughton - $1.99*

Being prepared for any scenario is the trademark of any good CIA operative, and Eve Wolfe is one of the best. But when her latest mission literally explodes in her face, she wakes up labeled a traitor and-even more surprising-in the custody of elite Aegis Security operative and ex-lover Zane Archer. Although she still secretly has feelings for Zane, he's now demanding the one thing that she can't give him: the truth. When he caught her breaking the rules years ago, Zane let Eve walk away without an explanation. Now someone has not only sabotaged Aegis but also turned an American city into a war zone, and all signs point to Eve. Zane needs answers that can come only from Eve's still-tempting lips, and he finally has the elusive operative right where he wants her-at his mercy. The first book in bestselling author Elisabeth Naughton's new steamy romantic suspense series brings a spy in from the cold&#8230;and sets her heart ablaze.

331 pages. 4.4 stars after 84 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Promise: A Tragic Accident, A Paralyzed Bride, And The Power Of Love, Loyalty, And Friendship by *Rachelle Friedman - $1.99*

From a tragic accident comes a story of astounding friendship and resilience. Paralyzed from the chest down after being pushed into a pool on the night of her bachelorette party, Rachelle Friedman and her four best friends made a decision to never reveal the name of the friend who pushed her in. Facing the invasive and often cruel public eye, the girls formed a rare and special bond that led to Rachelle's recovery, a lifelong secret, and her eventual fairy-tale wedding.

224 pages. 4.5 stars after 66 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Zoo City by *Lauren Beukes - $1.99*

WHERE NO ONE ELSE DARE VENTURE&#8230; Zinzi has a Sloth on her back, a dirty online 419 scam habit - and a talent for finding lost things. But when her latest client, a little old lady, turns up dead and the cops confiscate her lastpaycheck, she's forced to take on her least favourite kind of job: missing persons An astonishing second novel from the author of the highly-acclaimed Moxyland. FILE UNDER: Modern Fantasy [Black Magic Noir / Pale Crocodile / Spirit Guardians / Lost Stars]

416 pages. 3.8 stars after 106 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Life As We Knew It (Life As We Knew It Series) by *Susan Beth Pfeffer - $1.99*

I guess I always felt even if the world came to an end, McDonald's still would be open. High school sophomore Miranda's disbelief turns to fear in a split second when an asteroid knocks the moon closer to Earth, like "one marble hits another." The result is catastrophic. How can her family prepare for the future when worldwide tsunamis are wiping out the coasts, earthquakes are rocking the continents, and volcanic ash is blocking out the sun? As August turns dark and wintery in northeastern Pennsylvania, Miranda, her two brothers, and their mother retreat to the unexpected safe haven of their sunroom, where they subsist on stockpiled food and limited water in the warmth of a wood-burning stove. Told in a year's worth of journal entries, this heart-pounding story chronicles Miranda's struggle to hold on to the most important resource of all-hope-in an increasingly desperate and unfamiliar world. An extraordinary series debut! Susan Beth Pfeffer has written three companion novels to Life As We Knew It, including The Dead and the Gone, This World We Live In, and The Shade of the Moon.
It's almost the end of Miranda's sophomore year in high school, and her journal reflects the busy life of a typical teenager: conversations with friends, fights with mom, and fervent hopes for a driver's license. When Miranda first begins hearing the reports of a meteor on a collision course with the moon, it hardly seems worth a mention in her diary. But after the meteor hits, pushing the moon off its axis and causing worldwide earthquakes, tsunamis, and volcanoes, all the things Miranda used to take for granted begin to disappear. Food and gas shortages, along with extreme weather changes, come to her small Pennsylvania town; and Miranda's voice is by turns petulant, angry, and finally resigned, as her family is forced to make tough choices while they consider their increasingly limited options. Yet even as suspicious neighbors stockpile food in anticipation of a looming winter without heat or electricity, Miranda knows that that her future is still hers to decide even if life as she knew it is over. Veteran author Susan Beth Pfeffer, who penned the young adult classic The Year Without Michael over twenty years ago, makes a stunning comeback with this haunting book that documents one adolescent's journey from self-absorbed child to selfless young woman. Teen readers won't soon forget this intimate story of survival and its subtle message about the treasuring the things that matter most--family, friendship, and hope.--Jennifer Hubert

360 pages. 4.0 stars after 505 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Scavenger's Daughters (Tales of the Scavenger's Daughters Book 1) by *Kay Bratt - $1.99*

Having survived torture and imprisonment during China's Cultural Revolution, Benfu escaped to find love with his compassionate and beautiful Calla Lily. Together they build a fulfilling life around the most menial of jobs-Benfu's work collecting trash. As he sorts through the discards of others, he regularly discovers abandoned children. With unwavering determination, he and Calli spend decades creating a family of hand-picked daughters that help heal the sorrow and brighten their modest home. But all is not perfect and when crisis threatens to separate their family, Benfu-or possibly his band of headstrong daughters-must find a way to overcome the biggest hardship yet. Inspired by a true story, and set against the backdrop of a country in transition, The Scavenger's Daughters is a sweeping present day saga of triumph in the face of hardship, and the unbreakable bonds of family against all odds.

241 pages. 4.6 stars after 716 reviews

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* A Man Above Reproach by *Evelyn Pryce - $1.99*

2013 Winner - Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award - Romance In 1830s London, scandalous whispers surround the pub known as the Sleeping Dove, a hidden bordello catering to nobles eager to shed the trappings of their stations. Josephine Grant knows the rumors are true-she plays piano at the Dove and is known only as the "Bawdy Bluestocking" to the pub's faithful. The reluctant Duke of Lennox is called "The Uncatchable" by society ladies, not that he cares for them or their nicknames. Elias Addison's estate was thrust upon him when his father died, and it has been little else but a burden. When a friend brings him to the Sleeping Dove in an attempt to lighten his mood, the Duke of Lennox finds himself at the Bawdy Bluestocking's piano, and together they begin to play a dangerous melody. Though Elias cannot resist courting her, she has a past to protect, a shaky future, and no time for frivolous nobility with soft hands. When the Duke uncovers the truth, will he wish he had never heard the tune?

226 pages. 3.8 stars after 190 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Thelonious Monk: The Life and Times of an American Original by *Robin Kelley - $2.99*

The first full biography of pianist/composer Thelonious Monk, written by noted historian,with full access to the family's archives and with dozens of interviews.

Winner - Hurston-Wright Legacy Award, Best Non-Fiction Book

Winner - Best Book About Jazz, Jazz Journalists Association, 2009

Winner - Music in American Culture Award, American Musicological Association

Winner - Ambassador Award for Book of Special Distinction, English Speaking Union

Winner - PEN Open Book Award, PEN American Center

Winner - ASCAP Deems-Taylor Award

Finalist, 2010 PEN USA Literary Award

624 pages. 4.4 stars after 67 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Seven Kinds of Hell (The Fangborn Series Book 1) by *Dana Cameron - $1.99*

Archaeologist Zoe Miller has been running from a haunting secret her whole life. But when her cousin is abducted by a vicious Russian kidnapper, Zoe is left with only one option: to reveal herself. Unknown to even her closest friends, Zoe is not entirely human. She's a werewolf and a daughter of the "Fangborn," a secretive race of werewolves, vampires, and oracles embroiled in an ancient war against evil. To rescue her cousin, Zoe will be forced to renew family ties and pit her own supernatural abilities against the dark and nefarious foe. The hunt brings Zoe to the edge of her limits, and with the fate of humanity and the Fangborn in the balance, life will be decided by an artifact of world-ending power. Zoe's mission takes her and her friends across the globe on a frenetic quest for no less than Pandora's Box.

374 pages. 3.8 stars after 173 reviews

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Eliza's Kindergarten Surprise by *Alice B. McGinty - $1.99*

Eliza has to go to school for the first time ever. But she doesn't want to leave Mommy. Mommy understands. She places a kiss on her fingertips and gently slides it into Eliza's pocket. But Eliza's pocket still feels empty inside. Then, at school, she sees things that remind her of her mother. She gets an idea and makes a mommy doll as a surprise for Mommy! Child-friendly illustrations using acrylic paint by Nancy Speir add charm and appeal as Mommy shows Eliza a surprise, too.

32 pages. 4.5 stars after 33 reviews

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Medicus: A Novel of the Roman Empire by *Ruth Downie - $1.99*

Divorced and down on his luck, Gaius Petreius Ruso has made the rash decision to seek his fortune in an inclement outpost of the Roman Empire, namely Britannia. In a moment of weakness, after a straight thirtysix-hour shift at the army hospital, he succumbs to compassion and rescues an injured slave girl, Tilla, from the hands of her abusive owner. Now he has a new problem: a slave who won't talk and can't cook, and drags trouble in her wake. Before he knows it, Ruso is caught in the middle of an investigation into the deaths of prostitutes working out of the local bar. Now Ruso must summon all his forensic knowledge to find a killer who may be after him next. With a gift for comic timing and historical detail, Ruth Downie has conjured an ancient world as raucous and real as our own.

418 pages. 3.9 stars after 206 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Darkness Before Dawn by *J. A. London - $1.99*

Only sunlight can save us. We built the wall to keep them out, to keep us safe. But it also makes us prisoners, trapped in what's left of our ravaged city, fearing nightfall. After the death of my parents, it's up to me-as the newest delegate for humanity-to bargain with our vampire overlord. I thought I was ready. I thought I knew everything there was to know about the monsters. Then again, nothing could have prepared me for Lord Valentine . . . or his son. Maybe not all vampires are killers. Maybe it's safe to let one in. Only one thing is certain: Even the wall is not enough. A war is coming and we cannot hide forever.

368 pages. 4.2 stars after 76 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* All Joy and No Fun: The Paradox of Modern Parenthood by *Jennifer Senior - $1.99*

Thousands of books have examined the effects of parents on their children. In All Joy and No Fun, award-winning journalist Jennifer Senior now asks: what are the effects of children on their parents? In _All Joy and No Fun_, award-winning journalist Jennifer Senior tries to tackle this question, isolating and analyzing the many ways in which children reshape their parents' lives, whether it's their marriages, their jobs, their habits, their hobbies, their friendships, or their internal senses of self. She argues that changes in the last half century have radically altered the roles of today's mothers and fathers, making their mandates at once more complex and far less clear. Recruiting from a wide variety of sources-in history, sociology, economics, psychology, philosophy, and anthropology-she dissects both the timeless strains of parenting and the ones that are brand new, and then brings her research to life in the homes of ordinary parents around the country. The result is an unforgettable series of family portraits, starting with parents of young children and progressing to parents of teens. Through lively and accessible storytelling, Senior follows these mothers and fathers as they wrestle with some of parenthood's deepest vexations-and luxuriate in some of its finest rewards.

Meticulously researched yet imbued with emotional intelligence, _All Joy and No Fun_ makes us reconsider some of our culture's most basic beliefs about parenthood, all while illuminating the profound ways children deepen and add purpose to our lives. By focusing on parenthood, rather than parenting, the book is original and essential reading for mothers and fathers of today-and tomorrow.

320 pages. 4.4 stars after 141 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The New Reality (Alex Pella Book 1) by *Stephen Martino - $1.99*

Author Stephen Martino delivers an action-packed medical thriller in a heart-stopping race to save humanity. In the year 2080, a deadly virus similar to EBOLA is inadvertently released upon the planet. Facing financial ruin and catastrophic loss of life, the world's nations turn to acclaimed neuroscientist Alex Pella and NIH expert Marissa Ambrosia. Assembling a team of experts, the scientists begin an international search for the cure while fighting off a foreign elite military unit sent to stop them at all costs. Guided by a code concealed within the Hebrew text of the Old Testament, the scientists must traverse ancient lands and solve a biblical riddle in their quest to save humanity from its eminent destruction. Drawing from both our nation's politically charged environment and the worldwide economic crisis, The New Reality follows Alex Pella on a journey that projects a frightening path for human existence in the twenty-first century.

338 pages. 4.8 stars after 26 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Hourglass (Evernight) by *Claudia Gray - $1.99*

Bianca will risk everything to be with Lucas. After escaping from Evernight Academy, the vampire boarding school where they met, Bianca and Lucas take refuge with Black Cross, a fanatical group of vampire hunters. Bianca must hide her supernatural heritage or risk certain death at their hands. But when Black Cross captures her friend-the vampire Balthazar-hiding is no longer an option. Soon, Bianca and Lucas are on the run again, pursued not only by Black Cross, but by the powerful leaders of Evernight. Yet no matter how far they travel, Bianca can't escape her destiny. Bianca has always believed their love could survive anything . . . but can it survive what's to come?

357 pages. 4.1 stars after 111 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Up at Butternut Lake: A Novel (The Butternut Lake Trilogy) by *Mary McNear - $1.99*

_New York Times_ and _USA Today_ Bestseller! In the tradition of Kristin Hannah and Susan Wiggs, Mary McNear introduces readers to the town of Butternut Lake and to the unforgettable people who call it home. It's summer, and after ten years away, Allie Beckett has returned to her family's cabin beside tranquil Butternut Lake, where as a teenager she spent so many carefree days. She's promised her five-year-old son, Wyatt, they will be happy there. She's promised herself this is the place to begin again after her husband's death in Afghanistan. The cabin holds so many wonderful memories, but from the moment she crosses its threshold Allie is seized with doubts. Has she done the right thing uprooting her little boy from the only home he's ever known? Allie and her son are embraced by the townsfolk, and her reunions with old acquaintances-her friend Jax, now a young mother of three with one more on the way, and Caroline, the owner of the local coffee shop-are joyous ones. And then there are newcomers like Walker Ford, who mostly keeps to himself-until he takes a shine to Wyatt . . . and to Allie. Everyone knows that moving forward is never easy, and as the long, lazy days of summer take hold, Allie must learn to unlock the hidden longings of her heart, and to accept that in order to face the future she must also confront-and understand-what has come before.

384 pages. 4.4 stars after 137 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Apart at the Seams (A Life From Scratch Novel) by *Melissa Ford - $1.99*

She had Mr. Right all sewn up . . . until Mr. Wonderful came along. Ethan is smart, funny, kind, gentle, great with Arianna's toddler son, a fantastic lover, and finally ready to settle down to a teaching job in Manhattan after years of nomadic work as a freelance photographer. Plus he's the adoring brother of Arianna's best friend, Rachel. He's a truly special man, and the time seems right for him to move in to Arianna's apartment. But traces of the old Ethan exist--there was the much better but stodgy job he turned down and the "let's take off for Nepal next year" impulses. Arianna is on the verge of graduating from a "finisher" at her fashion job--a highly paid seamstress--and is on her way to having her own designs produced. Suddenly her career is the central focus of her life--and into that focus walks Noah, a worldly, funny, sophisticated, and very successful writer for an award-winning television show. Their instant rapport leads to a design opportunity for Arianna and a friendship that slowly confuses her feelings for Ethan

226 pages. 4.8 stars after 16 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* TOPGUN Days by *Dave Baranek - $1.99*

Dave Baranek (callsign "Bio") was one of 850 young men to receive his Wings of Gold in 1980 as a naval flight officer. Four years later, seasoned by intense training and deployments in the tense confrontations of the cold war, he became the only one of that initial group to rise to become an instructor at the navy's elite Fighter Weapons School. As a Topgun instructor, Bio was responsible for teaching the navy's and Marine Corps's best fighter pilots how to be even better. He schooled them in the classroom and then went head-to-head with them in the skies.Then, in August 1985, Bio was assigned to combine his day-to-day flight duties with participation in a Pentagon-blessed project to film action footage for a major Hollywood movie focusing on the lives, loves, heartbreaks, and triumphs of young fighter pilots, titled Top Gun.Bio soon found himself riding in limousines to attend gala premieres, and being singled out by giggling teenagers and awed schoolboys who recognized the name "Topgun" on his T-shirts. The book ends with his reflections on his career as a skilled naval aviator and his enduring love of flight.

368 pages. 4.8 stars after 40 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dimension of Miracles by *Robert Sheckley - $1.99*

From the very beginning of his career, Robert Sheckley was recognized by fans, reviewers and fellow authors as a master storyteller and the wittiest satirist working in the science fiction field. E-Reads is proud to re-publish his acclaimed body of work, with nearly thirty volumes of full-length fiction and short story collections, all with striking new covers. Rediscover--or discover for the first time--a master of science fiction who, according to the New York Times, was "a precursor to Douglas Adams."

Thomas Carmody wins the Intergalactic Sweepstakes and leaves Earth behind. He ends up following his fast-talking Prize from place to place, seeing talking dinosaurs, a perfect city smothering its residents with motherly love, a giant slightly bored God and much more. The only problem is that Death is chasing closely after him and there seems to be no way to get safely home...

4.3 stars after 19 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Cool Dog, School Dog by *Deborah Heiligman - $1.99*

Tinka is a cool dog, a school dog, a breaking all the rules dog.A hall dog, a ball dog, a crash-into-the-wall dog. Join Tinka, a dandy, sandy Golden Retriever, as she unexpectedly visits her owner at school and helps his class learn to read. Bright illustrations rendered in acrylic paint add to the excitement in this playful back-to-school story about a boy and his "loves-to-hear-a-book" dog. The author and illustrator of Cool Dog, School Dog have donated this book to the Worldreader program

32 pages. 4.5 stars after 69 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Breakfast of Champions by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Breakfast of Champions (1973) provides frantic, scattershot satire and a collage of Vonnegut's obsessions. His recurring cast of characters and American landscape was perhaps the most controversial of his canon; it was felt by many at the time to be a disappointing successor to Slaughterhouse-Five, which had made Vonnegut's literary reputation.

The core of the novel is Kilgore Trout, a familiar character very deliberately modeled on the science fiction writer Theodore Sturgeon (1918-1985), a fact which Vonnegut conceded frequently in interviews and which was based upon his own occasional relationship with Sturgeon. Here Kilgore Trout is an itinerant wandering from one science fiction convention to another; he intersects with the protagonist, Dwayne Hoover (one of Vonnegut's typically boosterish, lost and stupid mid-American characters) and their intersection is the excuse for the evocation of many others, familiar and unfamiliar, dredged from Vonnegut's gallery.

The central issue is concerned with intersecting and apposite views of reality, and much of the narrative is filtered through Trout who is neither certifiably insane nor a visionary writer but can pass for either depending upon Dwayne Hoover's (and Vonnegut's) view of the situation. America, when this novel was published, was in the throes of Nixon, Watergate and the unraveling of our intervention in Vietnam; the nation was beginning to fragment ideologically and geographically, and Vonnegut sought to cram all of this dysfunction (and a goofy, desperate kind of hope, the irrational comfort given through the genre of science fiction) into a sprawling narrative whose sense, if any, is situational, not conceptual.

Reviews were polarized; the novel was celebrated for its bizarre aspects, became the basis of a Bruce Willis movie adaptation whose reviews were not nearly so polarized. (Most critics hated it.) This novel in its freewheeling and deliberately fragmented sequentiality may be the quintessential Vonnegut novel, not necessarily his best, but the work which most truly embodies the range of his talent, cartooned alienation and despair.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

"We are healthy only to the extent that our ideas are humane." So reads the tombstone of downtrodden writer Kilgore Trout, but we have no doubt who's really talking: his alter ego Kurt Vonnegut. Health versus sickness, humanity versus inhumanity--both sets of ideas bounce through this challenging and funny book. As with the rest of Vonnegut's pure fantasy, it lacks the shimmering, fact-fueled rage that illuminates Slaughterhouse-Five. At the same time, that makes this book perhaps more enjoyable to read. Breakfast of Champions is a slippery, lucid, bleakly humorous jaunt through (sick? inhumane?) America circa 1973, with Vonnegut acting as our Virgil-like companion. The book follows its main character, auto-dealing solid-citizen Dwayne Hoover, down into madness, a condition brought on by the work of the aforementioned Kilgore Trout. As Dwayne cracks, then crumbles, Breakfast of Champions coolly shows the effects his dementia has on the web of characters surrounding him. It's not much of a plot, but it's enough for Vonnegut to air unique opinions on America, sex, war, love, and all of his other pet topics--you know, the only ones that really count.

322 pages. 4.2 stars after 435 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Fireman Who Loved Me: A Bachelor Firemen Novel (The Bachelor Firemen of San Gabriel Book 1) by *Jennifer Bernard - $0.99*

The first book in Jennifer Bernard's Bachelor Firemen of San Gabriel series, _The Fireman Who Loved Me_ is sizzling hot and sure to fire up contemporary romance lovers everywhere! Set in a California firehouse where all the fire fighters are gorgeous and single, _The Fireman Who Loved Me_ follows the romantic exploits of Captain Brody of Station 52 who inadvertently becomes the prize at a charity "bachelor auction" and is won by a sweet, meddling old lady who turns him over to her husbandless, local TV news producer granddaughter. A great new voice with a very sexy edge, Jennifer Bernard is like the Kristin Higgins of firemen, and fans of Susan Elizabeth Phillips-and the fireman romances of Jo Davis-will be burning for more.

389 pages. 4.2 stars after 133 reviews

Five books in the Bachelor Firemen series at $0.99 each. (And who doesn't like a hot bachelor fireman?)

The first book shown above, the next four, in series order, shown below.

   ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Silent Tears: A Journey of Hope in a Chinese Orphanage by *Kay Bratt - $1.99*

Irrepressible memories. Vacant eyes. A child being dangled from a third story window. A boy tied to a chair. Children sleeping in layers of clothing to fight off the bitter cold. An infant dying from starvation. Some things your mind will never allow you to forget. Silent Tears is the true story of the adversity and triumphs one woman faced as she fought against the Chinese bureaucracy to help that country's orphaned children. In 2003, Kay Bratt's life changed dramatically. A wife and mother of two girls in South Carolina, Bratt relocated her family to rural China to support her husband as he took on a new management position for his American employer. Seeking a way to fill her days and overcome the isolation she experienced upon arriving in a foreign country, Bratt began volunteering at the local orphanage. Within months, her simple desire to make use of her time transformed into a heroic crusade to improve the living conditions and minimize the unnecessary deaths of Chinese orphans. Silent Tears traces the emotional hurdles and daily frustrations faced by Ms. Bratt as she tried to change the social conditions for these marginalized children. The memoir vividly illustrates how she was able to pull from reservoirs of inner strength to pursue her mission day after day, leaving the reader with the resounding message that everyone really can make a difference.

354 pages. 4.4 stars after 549 reviews

KB's own Kay Bratt!


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Big Trip Up Yonder (The Galaxy Project) by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

The editor of GALAXY magazine, Horace Gold, was obsessed with social trends and their extrapolation. The prototypical GALAXY story (often parodied in the magazine itself) would take a present-day, often overlooked trend, fad or demographic fact and posit a society in which they had become dominant. Thus Fred Pohl's THE MIDAS PLAGUE in which obsessive consumerism and its unpleasant acquisitiveness had become negative social values. Thus Damon Knight's BACKWARD TURN BACKWARD in which the lifespan reversed (from grave to cradle) becomes a mockery of 1950's youth obsession. And thus THE BIG TRIP UP YONDER (January 1954) in which the increasing of the lifespan has led to a future America in which the old dominate simply because they will not die and yield their share of the diminishing stock of possessions...a circumstance which leads to the inevitable infantilism of the deprived younger generations.

THE BIG TRIP UP YONDER is the second and last of the two stories which Kurt Vonnegut, a struggling mainstream writer and reluctant presence in science fiction, sold to GALAXY magazine. Characteristic of Vonnegut's work, it is framed as comedy but is deathly serious and confronts the issue of overextended mortality with unbending grimness. Vonnegut spent no more time hanging around the genre science fiction markets; it was another 18 years before THE BIG SPACE F--- appeared in AGAIN, DANGEROUS VISIONS and only did so because Vonnegut and that famous original anthology's editor, Harlan Ellison, were old friends.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II. Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak. Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES Horace Gold led GALAXY magazine from its first issue dated October 1950 to science fiction's most admired, widely circulated and influential magazine throughout its initial decade. Its legendary importance came from publication of full length novels, novellas and novelettes. GALAXY published nearly every giant in the science fiction field. The Galaxy Project is a selection of the best of GALAXY with new forewords by some of today's best science fiction writers. The initial selections in alphabetical order include work by Ray Bradbury, Frederic Brown, Lester del Rey, Robert A. Heinlein, Damon Knight, C. M. Kornbluth, Walter M. Miller, Jr., Frederik Pohl, Robert Scheckley, Robert Silverberg, William Tenn (Phillip Klass) and Kurt Vonnegut with new Forewords by Paul di Filippo, David Drake, John Lutz, Barry Malzberg and Robert Silverberg. The Galaxy Project is committed to publishing new work in the spirit GALAXY magazine and its founding editor Horace Gold.

46 pages. 4.2 stars after 49 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Chicken Soup for the Preteen Soul: Stories of Changes, Choices and Growing Up for Kids Ages 9-13 (Chicken Soup for the Soul) by *Jack Canfield - $1.99*

From remembering their own life experience or to watching their own children grow, most people recognize that the preteen years, ages nine to thirteen, can be one of the most awkward times in life-a period of tremendous physical and emotional change. At this age, youngsters are eager to leave the "kid" stage, yet are uncertain about what adolescence will bring; they'd rather listen to peers over parents, and hear all too often to "wait until you're older." Chicken Soup for the Preteen Soul will guide kids through this transition.

Written by and for preteens, this uplifting collection of stories touches on the emotions and situations they experience every day: making and losing friends, fitting in while keeping their personal identity, discovering the opposite sex, dealing with pressures at school including violence, and coping with family issues such as divorce.

Chapters include: On Love, On Family, On Friendship, On Choices, On Changes, On Overcoming Obstacles, Eclectic Wisdom, Tough Stuff, Attitude and Perspective, and Achieving Dreams. Contributors include: *NSYNC, Mia Hamm, Beverley Mitchell, and Karl Malone.

Whether first-time Chicken Soup readers or "graduates" of the bestselling Chicken Soup for the Kid's Soul, preteens are sure to include this in their backpacks and book bags.

Inspired by the many readers of Chicken Soup for the Kid's Soul (one of many in the Chicken Soup for the Soul series), the authors decided to reach out to young people at that incredibly confusing, exciting chapter of life, the preteen years. Readers between the ages of 9 and 12 (give or take a year) sometimes felt that the book for kids was too young, while the edition for teens (Chicken Soup for the Teenage Soul) was too old. In this warm, supportive anthology of true stories by and about preteens, the very issues that seem so complicated and insurmountable are addressed with intelligence and openness. Divorce, violence, death, friendships, school, family, attitudes, changes, dreams... preteens have a lot to offer and a lot to learn on these subjects. Many of the brief essays, cartoons, quotations, and introductions are witty as well as wise and touching; readers might devour the book from start to finish, drop in for a story here and there, or focus on a concern that is most important at the moment. The preteen years seem to be the perfect time to reach kids, before they are lost in teen angst and coolness. And who better to learn from than their own peers? For some added incentive to read, celebrities such as Mia Hamm, Karl Malone, and 'N Sync have contributed essays as well. (Ages 9 to 13) --Emilie Coulter

413 pages. 4.3 stars after 81 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's deals: 20 books by bestselling author Iris Johanssen, a sci-fi classic by William Gibson, romance, self-help and a great book for middle-graders.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Close Your Eyes by *Iris Johansen - $2.99*

In Close Your Eyes, The New York Times bestselling duo Iris Johansen and Roy Johansen are back with a suspenseful novel about a once-blind woman with a talent for tracking serial killers

The FBI doesn't usually consult with music therapists to solve their cases. But Kendra Michael's astonishing powers of observation and analysis have made her a favorite of law enforcement agencies all across the country. Blind for the first twenty years of her life, she cares little for investigative work but can't deny her unique skill, or the results she's been able to facilitate. Kendra learned at an early age to become hyper-aware of her surroundings, perfecting the art of picking up the most subtle audio, olfactory, and tactile cues in the world around her. Like a secret weapon, she is in high demand.

Former FBI agent Adam Lynch, known as The Puppetmaster, has weapons of his own. He's a notorious master manipulator, skillfully handling criminals and colleagues alike to get the results he wants. Now he needs Kendra's special brand of help, but she's not interested until Lynch reveals that Agent Jeff Stedler-Kendra's ex-is missing and may have run directly into the path of a serial killer. What began as a heinous murder investigation escalates into something even larger and more frightening: a multi-million dollar conspiracy to hide a secret that's worth killing for, again and again and again.

364 pages. 4.4 stars after 247 reviews

20 books by Iris Johanssen, including some she's written with her son Roy Johanssen. The first in the Kendra Michael series shown above.

For the rest of the Johannsen books available today, go here.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Forever Year by *Lou Aronica - $1.99*

USA TODAY BESTSELLER

Jesse Sienna doesn't believe that love can last. His parents' marriage was caring but passionless, and his own romantic history tells him that love can burn bright, but that it cannot burn for long. So when his elderly father, Mickey, moves in with him and seems unable to understand Jesse's no-strings-attached relationship with Marina, his current girlfriend, Jesse barely pays attention. It's just another example of how different they are  and more evidence that he and his father will never connect on any meaningful level.

But the truth is, Mickey Sienna knows more about love than most people learn in a lifetime. More than half a century ago, he discovered the endless rewards of investing your heart and soul in someone...and he knows the devastating costs of letting the perfect someone slip by.

When Mickey sees Jesse taking an extraordinary woman for granted, he decides it's time to tell Jesse his story  a story he's never shared with any of his children before. It is a story that will change both of them profoundly.

At once a stirring family drama and a touching romance, THE FOREVER YEAR is filled with richly drawn characters and powerful situations. You will respond personally to the people you meet in this novel, and you will find yourself deeply enmeshed in their stories. And you might find yourself looking at love in a new way.

370 pages. 4.5 stars after 106 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Neuromancer by *William Gibson - $1.99*

The Matrix is a world within the world, a global consensus- hallucination, the representation of every byte of data in cyberspace . . . Case had been the sharpest data-thief in the business, until vengeful former employees crippled his nervous system. But now a new and very mysterious employer recruits him for a last-chance run. The target: an unthinkably powerful artificial intelligence orbiting Earth in service of the sinister Tessier-Ashpool business clan. With a dead man riding shotgun and Molly, mirror-eyed street-samurai, to watch his back, Case embarks on an adventure that ups the ante on an entire genre of fiction. Hotwired to the leading edges of art and technology, Neuromancer ranks with 1984 and Brave New World as one of the century's most potent visions of the future.

Here is the novel that started it all, launching the cyberpunk generation, and the first novel to win the holy trinity of science fiction: the Hugo Award, the Nebula Award and the Philip K. Dick Award. With Neuromancer, William Gibson introduced the world to cyberspace--and science fiction has never been the same. Case was the hottest computer cowboy cruising the information superhighway--jacking his consciousness into cyberspace, soaring through tactile lattices of data and logic, rustling encoded secrets for anyone with the money to buy his skills. Then he double-crossed the wrong people, who caught up with him in a big way--and burned the talent out of his brain, micron by micron. Banished from cyberspace, trapped in the meat of his physical body, Case courted death in the high-tech underworld. Until a shadowy conspiracy offered him a second chance--and a cure--for a price....

288 pages. 4.0 stars after 813 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Tapping Solution: A Revolutionary System for Stress-Free Living by *Nick Ortner - $1.99*

Nick Ortner, founder of the Tapping World Summit and best-selling filmmaker of The Tapping Solution, is at the forefront of a new healing movement. In his upcoming book, The Tapping Solution, he gives readers everything they need to successfully start using the powerful practice of tapping - or Emotional Freedom Techniques (EFT). Tapping is one of the fastest and easiest ways to address both the emotional and physical problems that tend to hamper our lives. Using the energy meridians of the body, practitioners tap on specific points while focusing on particular negative emotions or physical sensations. The tapping helps calm the nervous system to restore the balance of energy in the body, and in turn rewire the brain to respond in healthy ways. This kind of conditioning can help rid practitioners of everything from chronic pain to phobias to addictions. Because of tapping's proven success in healing such a variety of problems, Ortner recommends to try it on any challenging issue. In The Tapping Solution, Ortner describes not only the history and science of tapping but also the practical applications. In a friendly voice, he lays out easy-to-use practices, diagrams, and worksheets that will teach readers, step-by-step, how to tap on a variety of issues. With chapters covering everything from the alleviation of pain to the encouragement of weight loss to fostering better relationships, Ortner opens readers' eyes to just how powerful this practice can be. Throughout the book, readers will see real-life stories of healing ranging from easing the pain of fibromyalgia to overcoming a fear of flying. The simple strategies Ortner outlines will help readers release their fears and clear the limiting beliefs that hold them back from creating the life they want.

257 pages. 4.7 stars after 518 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Remnants: Season of Wonder (A Remnants Novel) by *Lisa Tawn Bergren - $1.99*

Our coming was foretold by the elders- Those who would change the future, just as the planet teetered on the edge of darkness. Born on the prophesied day with birthmarks in the form of a crescent moon, they knew us immediately. Swaddled and screaming, we were spirited away by those who hid us, trained us, and kept us safe until our time came. They poured their lives into us. Some died to save us. And now we, the Remnants, protected by Knights of the Last Order, have gathered. Called until we breathe our last &#8230; to save the world.

414 pages. 4.4 stars after 105 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

An Icelandic murder mystery, a highland romance, mountain climbing, a fantasy series and a middle grade novel about nerd camp!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Sun On Fire by *Viktor Arnar Ingolfsson - $1.99*

When the gutted body of a businessman is discovered in the Icelandic embassy in Berlin, Iceland's best detectives are sent to Germany to investigate the crime. The stab wounds and the murder weapon-an elegant hunting knife-suggest a ritualistic killing. But the only suspects present in the sleek modern office building were some of the island nation's cultural elite, including Jón the Sun Poet and ceramics artist Lúdvík Bjarnason. The victim is someone few would miss, and investigators Birkir and Gunnar, joined by forensics expert Anna Thórdardóttir, wager they have an open-and-shut case on their hands. What they find is anything but: The crime reeks of premeditation and vengeance, and leads the team into a sordid tale of international child abuse, arson, and retribution.

324 pages. 4.0 stars after 51 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Highlander Avenged (Guardians of the Targe) by *Laurin Wittig - $1.99*

Although the English king tried to wrest it away, the Highland Targe-ancient relic and protector of Scottish lands-still lies safely in the hands of Clan MacAlpin. But for how long? Jeanette MacAlpin trained her entire life to become the next Guardian of the Targe, but that duty has now fallen to her cousin Rowan-a duty Rowan can't seem to master. Fearful for her clan's future, Jeanette seeks the solace of a sacred wellspring, and there encounters tawny-skinned Highland warrior Malcolm MacKenzie. Wounded in battle, Malcolm is desperate to regain the use of his sword arm and strikes a deal with Jeanette. In return for her skills as a healer, Malcolm will advise the MacAlpins in their resistance against the English. And when he can once again swing a blade, he'll return to the ranks of the Scottish army to fulfill his duty as a soldier. But as passion grows between the golden warrior and the fair-haired healer, duty collides with love. Will they follow their hearts, or will clan loyalties keep them forever apart?

273 pages. 4.4 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Annapurna: The First Conquest of an 8,000-Meter Peak by *Maurice Herzog - $1.99*

Mountaineer Maurice Herzog gives a gripping firsthand account of one of the most daring climbing expeditions in history

Annapurna I is the name given to the 8,100-meter mountain that ranks among the most forbidding in the Himalayan chain. Dangerous not just for its extreme height but for a long and treacherous approach, its summit proved unreachable until 1950, when a group of French mountaineers made a mad dash for its peak. They became the first men to accomplish the feat, doing so without oxygen tanks or any of the modern equipment that contemporary climbers use.

The adventure nearly cost them their lives. Maurice Herzog dictated this firsthand account of the remarkable trek from a hospital bed as he recovered from injuries sustained during the climb. An instant bestseller, it remains one of the most famous mountaineering books of all time, and an enduring testament to the power of the human spirit.

Before Everest, there was Annapurna. Maurice Herzog led an expedition of French climbers to the summit of this 26,000-foot Himalayan peak in 1950. At the time of the assault, it was the highest mountain ever climbed, a remarkable feat in itself made all the more remarkable by the fact that it had never previously been charted. Herzog and his team not only had to climb the darn thing, they had to find the route. As riveting as the tale of the ascent remains nearly half a century later, the story of the descent through virtually unsurvivable--think avalanche and frostbite, for starters--conditions is unforgettable. Herzog's masterful account, finally back in print, is a monument of courage and spirit, an epic adventure excitingly told.

336 pages. 79 stars after 92 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Enchantress (The Evermen Saga Book 1) by *James Maxwell - $1.99*

Ella and her brother, Miro, are orphans, their parents killed long ago in the ongoing struggle against the mad Emperor. From the day Ella witnesses an enchanter using his talents to save Miro from drowning, she knows what she wants to be. But the elite Academy of Enchanters expects tuition fees and knowledge. Determined, Ella sells flowers and studies every book she can. Meanwhile, Miro dreams of becoming one of the world's finest swordsmen, wielding his nation's powerful enchanted weapons in defense of his homeland. A dark force rises in the east, conquering all in its path, and Miro leaves for the front. When the void Miro left is filled by Killian, a charming stranger from another land, Ella finds herself in love. But Killian has a secret, and Ella's actions will determine the fate of her brother, her homeland, and the world. Revised edition: This edition of Enchantress includes editorial revisions. This is the first book in the epic Evermen Saga.

626 pages. 4.4 stars after 220 reviews

Three books in the Evermen Saga, $1.99 today. Book one, above; books two and three below.

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Nerd Camp by *Elissa Brent Weissman - $1.99*

Pack your sleeping bag, grab your calculator, and celebrate geekdom with this humorous and empowering middle grade novel by the acclaimed author of _Standing for Socks. Nerd Camp, here we come!

Ten-year-old Gabe has just been accepted to the Summer Center for Gifted Enrichment. That means he'll be spending six weeks at sleepaway camp, writing poetry and perfecting logic proofs. S.C.G.E. has been a summer home to some legendary middle-school smarty-pants (and future Jeopardy! contestants), but it has a reputation for being, well, a Nerd Camp. S.C.G.E = Smart Camp for Geeks and Eggheads.

But is Gabe really a geek? He's never thought about it much-but that was before he met Zack, his hip, LA-cool, soon-to-be stepbrother. Gabe worries that Zack will see him only as a nerd, until a wild summer at camp-complete with a midnight canoe ride to "Dead Man's Island"-helps Gabe realize that he and Zack have the foundations for a real friendship.

This clever, fun read from Elissa Brent Weissman is full of great minor characters (like a bunkmate who solves math problems in his sleep) and silly subplots (like the geekiest lice outbreak ever). Adjust your head-gear, pack your camp bag, and get ready to geek out!

272 pages. 4.8 stars after 18 reviews_
_

Happy Reading!

Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Temple of Gold: A Novel by *William Goldman - $1.99*

William Goldman's stunning debut novel about a young boy, adrift and alone, coming of age in a cruel world

Raymond Euripides Trevitt is not yet ten when he resolves to make his own way in life. When a new boy, Zock, moves in next door, he knows he has finally met his partner in life's great adventures. As they come of age in midwestern, midcentury America, Ray and Zock become the best of friends-even though they're opposites in many ways. Ray takes Zock hiking; Zock teaches Ray about poetry. Together, they run away to Chicago, hide out in movie theaters, and watch Gunga Din over and over.

They navigate high school together: double dating, learning about first love, getting into college. But during a summer visit home, a tragic accident leaves Ray racked with guilt and self-loathing. Broken and lost, Ray is left to find his way through life one blunder at a time, never giving up hope or relinquishing his quest for atonement.

This ebook features a biography of William Goldman.

224 pages. 4.0 stars after 60 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Fall With Me (Entangled Embrace) by *Julie Particka - $1.99*

A new adult novel from Entangled's Embrace imprint... Love is patient. Revenge is sweet. In the game of love&#8230; Dumped by her college boyfriend for her best friend, the last thing Jenna Brandt needs to deal with is working beside her backstabbing-BFF's hotter-than-hot brother. But when he offers her a chance to get some revenge on her ex, she can hardly say no--even if spending more time with Sutton puts her heart in jeopardy all over again. Someone's going to get hurt&#8230; Sutton Bell has had a thing for Jenna since they were in high school, but after one screwed-up night, she didn't want anything to do with him. Now, with just the summer before he leaves to begin his new career, Sutton's determined to convince Jenna he's not the player he used to be. But saving his sister from making an awful mistake may mean losing Jenna for good.

158 pages. 3.9 stars after 39 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* 101 Great Answers to the Toughest Interview Questions: Sixth Edition by *Ron Fry - $1.99*

Tough interview questions are inevitable in today's competitive job market. Ron Fry's 101 Great Answers to the Toughest Interview Questions has helped more than 500,000 job seekers pinpoint what employers are really asking with every question, and more importantly: what they want to hear in response. This no-nonsense guide will prepare you to leverage the trickiest questions to your advantage. Learn how to deal gracefully with complicated case interviews, various personality types, and even potentially illegal questions - all while avoiding common mistakes. Get the expert answers employers are looking for!

39 pages. 4.4 stars after 50 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Tales from the White Hart (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: Short Stories) by *Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

In the White Hart Pub in London just north of Fleet Street, Harry Purvis holds court-a consummate tall-tale teller who always has a good story up his sleeve. He is joined by science fiction writers Samuel Youd, John Wyndham, and Clarke himself-all under pseudonyms, and all trying to outdo each other with their outlandish tales of science and invention.

Inspired by the Jorkens collections by Lord Dunsany, this collection of stories is Clarke's third-and, while they were written in locations as diverse as New York and Sydney, they all have a distinctly English flavor. Written by one of the genre's most important authors, Tales of the White Hart is sure to delight Clarke fans, lovers of science fiction, and anyone who appreciates a good tall tale.

158 pages. 4.6 stars after 51 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Trains: Steaming! Pulling! Huffing! by *Patricia Hubbell - $1.99*

Trains, trains, trains! Giant engines snorting, puffing, steaming, pulling, rushing, huffing! All kinds of trains, from cabooses to hoppers and commuter trains to zoo trains, clickety-clack along the tracks. The mixed-media illustrations using clip art, etchings, original drawings, and maps will remind parents and grandparents of an earlier time. Children will enjoy the collages, puns, and delightful wordplay throughout.

32 pages. 4.7 stars after 29 reviews

Six charming kids' books, $1.99 each!

    ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Daily Deals include women's fiction, romance, a memoir of Tokyo, fantasy and a crafts book for kids.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Best of Us: A Novel by *Sarah Pekkanen - $1.99*

An all-expense-paid week at a luxury villa in Jamaica-it's the invitation of a lifetime for a group of old college friends. All four women are desperate not just for a reunion, but for an escape: Tina is drowning under the demands of mothering four young children. Allie is shattered by the news that a genetic illness runs in her family. Savannah is carrying the secret of her husband's infidelity. And, finally, there's Pauline, who spares no expense to throw her wealthy husband an unforgettable thirty-fifth birthday celebration, hoping it will gloss over the cracks already splitting apart their new marriage.

Languid hours on a private beach, gourmet dinners, and late nights of drinking kick off an idyllic week for the women and their husbands. But as a powerful hurricane bears down on the island, turmoil swirls inside the villa, forcing each of the women to reevaluate everything she knows about her friends-and herself.

357 pages. 3.9 stars after 164 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Send Me No Flowers by *Trish Jensen - $0.99*

When she was known as an overweight kid from a "loony" family, he often rescued her from bullies. Now she's come back home all grownup and gorgeous, and he's the one who will need rescuing. Sheriff Rob Townsend of Daredevil, South Carolina remembers Jenny Creighton as the girl mean kids called "Jumbo Jenny." He was compelled to protect her on more than one occasion, a brand of heroic kindness Jenny never forgot. Jenny's returned to the small town to claim an inheritance and open a flower shop. On the inside, however, she's still the chubby girl who doesn't want anyone to remember her humiliating past. Rob has turned into a hunk with a painful history of his own-one that makes him the biggest heartbreaker south of the Mason-Dixon line. When he becomes her best customer-buying flowers as goodbye gifts for a growing line-up of ex-girlfriends-the women in Daredevil begin to run from Jenny and her kiss-goodbye bouquets. How can she build a business when all the single gals in town are scared to see her on their doorsteps? And what are the secrets behind her childhood hero's love-'em-and-leave-'em lifestyle? Trish Jensen is the bestselling author of more than a dozen novels. Visit her at www.TrishJensen.com

162 pages. 4.2 stars after 24 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Tune In [URL=Tokyo:The]Tokyo:The Gaijin Diaries[/url] by *Tim Anderson - $1.99*

Everyone wants to escape their boring, stagnant lives full of inertia and regret. But so few people actually have the bravery to run - run away from everything and selflessly seek out personal fulfillment on the other side of the world where they don't understand anything and won't be expected to. The world is full of cowards. Tim Anderson was pushing thirty and working a string of dead-end jobs when he made the spontaneous decision to pack his bags and move to Japan. It was a gutsy move, especially for a tall, white, gay Southerner who didn't speak a lick of Japanese. But his life desperately needed a shot of adrenaline, and what better way to get one than to leave behind his boyfriend, his cat, and his Siouxsie and the Banshees box set to move to "a tiny, overcrowded island heaving with clever, sensibly proportioned people who make him look fat"? In Tokyo, Tim became a "gaijin," an outsider whose stumbling progression through Japanese culture is minutely chronicled in these sixteen hilarious stories. Despite the steep learning curve and the seemingly constant humiliation, the gaijin from North Carolina gradually begins to find his way. Whether playing drums on the fly in an otherwise all-Japanese noise band or attempting to keep his English classroom clean when it's invaded by an older female student with a dirty mind, Tim comes to realize that living a meaningful life is about expecting the unexpected...right when he least expects it.

294 pages. 4.9 stars after 174 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Sentinel Mage by *Emily Gee - $1.99*

"Dark and compelling. Emily Gee is a storyteller to watch." -- Nalini Singh, New York Times best-selling author

In a distant corner of the Seven Kingdoms, an ancient curse festers and grows, consuming everything in its path. Only one man can break it: Harkeld of Osgaard, a prince with mage's blood in his veins. But Prince Harkeld has a bounty on his head--and assassins at his heels. Her magic may be the only thing that can save a prince--and the Seven Kingdoms. In a distant corner of the Seven Kingdoms, an ancient curse festers and grows, consuming everything in its path. Only one man can break it: Harkeld of Osgaard, a prince with mage's blood in his veins. But Prince Harkeld has a bounty on his head--and assassins at his heels. Innis is a gifted shapeshifter. Now she must do the forbidden: become a man. She must stand at Prince Harkeld's side as his armsman, protecting and deceiving him. But the deserts of Masse are more dangerous than the assassins hunting the prince. The curse has woken deadly creatures, and the magic Prince Harkeld loathes may be the only thing standing between him and death. "Her haunting prose reads like Hans Christian Andersen for twenty-first century adults." -- Mindy Klasky, author of The Glasswrights series

Books in the Cursed Kingdoms Trilogy: 
1. The Sentinel Mage 
2. The Fire Prince 
3. The Blood Curse

512 pages. 3.8 stars after 23 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Loom Magic Xtreme!: 25 Spectacular, Never-Before-Seen Designs for Rainbows of Fun by *John McCann - $1.99*

From the authors of the instant bestseller Loom Magic! comes a second amazing project book with twenty-five totally new and extreme designs! Rainbow Looms are taking the world by storm, with devotees of all ages accessorizing their wrists, backpacks, and rooms with fun and creative projects.

These super imaginative, out-of-this-world projects will take your rubber band loom projects to the next level. Here are kid-tested step-by-step instructions and bright color photographs to show you how to make the coolest rubber band projects out there, including:
Twisty headband
Bouquet of flowers
Octopus
Decorated ponytail holder
Fashion jewelry stand
Glow-in-the-dark stars
Zipper decoration
Hockey stick
Bloodshot eyeballs
Black bat
And many more!

128 pages. 3.9 stars after 25 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry for the skipped days--I'm traveling, and the combination of time zone difference and iffy WiFi have caused some problems posting...


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Intern's Handbook: A Thriller by *Shane Kuhn - $1.99*

JOHN LAGO IS A HITMAN. HE HAS SOME RULES FOR YOU. AND HE' S ABOUT TO BREAK EVERY SINGLE ONE.

John Lago is a very bad guy. But he's the very best at what he does. And what he does is infiltrate top-level companies and assassinate crooked executives while disguised as an intern.

Interns are invisible. That's the secret behind HR, Inc., the elite "placement agency" that doubles as a network of assassins for hire who take down high-profile targets that wouldn't be able to remember an intern's name if their lives depended on it.

At the ripe old age of almost twenty-five, John Lago is already New York City's most successful hit man. He's also an intern at a prestigious Manhattan law firm, clocking eighty hours a week getting coffee, answering phones, and doing all the grunt work actual employees are too lazy to do. He was hired to assas­sinate one of the firm's heavily guarded partners. His internship provides the perfect cover, enabling him to gather intel and gain access to pull off a clean, untraceable hit.

Part confessional, part DIY manual, The Intern's Handbook chronicles John's final assignment, a twisted thrill ride in which he is pitted against the toughest-and sexiest-adversary he's ever faced: Alice, an FBI agent assigned to take down the same law partner he's been assigned to kill.

289 pages. 3.9 stars after 122 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Cinnamon and Roses by *Heidi Betts - $1.99*

Best-selling author Heidi Betts is known as a versatile author who writes what she loves&#8230;and makes readers fall in love all over again. Whether she's writing contemporary romance, paranormal, or historical, Heidi Betts never disappoints.

Caleb Adams is out of Rebecca's league. She's a fatherless seamstress with no business in the wealthy, extravagant city life of Caleb. Yet, the more he scandalizes her small Kansas cowtown, the more she pines for his raw male allure. Now Caleb finds himself less interested in the beautiful rich women of his past and more obsessed with Rebecca's innocent scent of cinnamon and roses. Will her fear of mothering a baby doomed to a fatherless upbringing and his fear of entrusting his heart to women be erased when their mutual desire is fulfilled?

"Heidi Betts scores with a sizzling tale of passion, intrigue, and enduring love." -- Merline Lovelace

"For a good story and unforgettable characters, you can't beat Heidi Betts. Hang on to your stetson&#8230;." -- Maggie Osborne

252 pages. 4.5 stars after 11 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Doc: A Memoir by *Dwight Gooden - $1.99*

A brutally honest memoir of talent, addiction, and recovery from one of the greatest baseball pitchers of all time. As a shy nineteen-year-old, Dwight Gooden swept into New York, lifting a team of crazy characters to World Series greatness and giving a beleaguered city a reason to believe. Then he threw it all away. Now, with fresh and sober eyes, the Mets' beloved Dr. K shares the intimate details of his life and career, revealing all the extraordinary highs and lows: The hidden traumas in his close-knit Tampa family. The thrill and pressure of being a young baseball phenom in New York. The raucous days and nights with the Mets' bad boys (and the real reason he missed the 1986 World Series Victory Parade). The self-destructive drug binges and the three World Series rings. His heartbreaking attempts at getting sober, the senseless damage to family and friends, and the unexpected way he finally saved his life-on VH1's Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew. In Doc, Gooden details his close friendships with many of baseball's greats: Pete Rose, George Streinbrenner, Joe Torre, and nephew Gary Sheffield. For the first time ever, he reveals the full story of his troubled relationship with fellow Mets superstar Darryl Strawberry. And he tells the moving story of the Yankees no-hitter he pitched for his dying father. Doc is a riveting baseball memoir by one of the game's most fascinating figures, and an inspiring story for anyone who has faced tough challenges in life.

309 pages. 4.3 stars after 287 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Through the Door (The Thin Veil Book 1) by *Jodi McIsaac - $1.99*

It's been seven years since the love of Cedar McLeod's life left with no forwarding address. All she has left of him are heart-wrenching memories of happier times and a beautiful six-year-old daughter, Eden. Then, one day, Eden opens her bedroom door and unwittingly creates a portal that leads to anywhere she imagines. But they're not the only ones who know of Eden's gift, and soon the child mysteriously vanishes. Desperate for answers, Cedar digs into the past and finds herself thrust into a magical world of Celtic myths, fantastical creatures, and bloody rivalries. Teaming up with the unlikeliest of allies, Cedar must bridge the gap between two worlds and hold tight to the love in her heart&#8230;or lose everything to an ancient evil. The first in the Thin Veil series, Through the Door is a pulse-pounding adventure that takes readers across the globe and deep into the hidden realms of Celtic lore.

294 pages. 4.3 stars after 1105 reviews

Three books in the Thin Veil series, $1.99 each. The first book is shown above.

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Kitty Cat, Kitty Cat, Are You Waking Up? by *Bill Martin Jr. - $1.99*

Kitty Cat should be getting ready for school, but instead, she's practicing her purr, looking for her socks, chasing a little mouse, and more. Will Kitty Cat make it out of the house in time for school? Adorable pastel illustrations rendered in watercolor paints and colored pencil bring Kitty Cat so close you'll want to reach out and touch her! The author and illustrator of Kitty Cat, Kitty Cat, Are You Waking Up? have donated this book to the Worldreader program

24 pages. 4.6 stars after 117 reviews

​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Opal Fire (A Stacy Justice Mystery Book 1) by *Barbra Annino - $1.99*

#1 Bestseller in the Kindle Store, August 2013 Stacy Justice is just your average green-eyed, redheaded, twenty-something witch who would rather focus on her job as a reporter than practice the crazy magic her grandmother and great-aunts are into. She's perfectly content to spend her free time hanging with her cop boyfriend and her gassy Great Dane and helping her cousin Cinnamon run the Black Opal bar. But when the Opal goes up in flames, Stacy may need that magic after all. The blaze was arson--and Cinnamon is the prime suspect. Determined to clear her cousin's name, Stacy digs deep into the crime and makes a shocking discovery amid the rubble. It's clear someone wants her dead--and she'll have to dodge everything from angry motorists to exploding chickens to survive. It's time to dust off her so-called magic skills. But will they be there when she needs them? With its strong, sexy heroine and her razor-sharp wit, and its collection of eccentric small-town characters, Opal Fire introduces a bewitching new mystery series.

276 pages. 4.2 stars after 558 reviews

I can personally recommend this series!

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Tiger's Eye (A Stacy Justice Mystery Book 3) by *Barbra Annino - $0.99*

Stacy Justice is looking forward to a lazy summer of hot dogs and beer; swims in the lake with her Great Dane, Thor; and hanging with her rekindled old flame, Chance. But when she gets a creepy anonymous call hinting that her father's "accidental" death fourteen years ago was actually a murder, she's too unsettled to relax. Stacy has blamed herself for his death all along-in fact, it's the reason she's fought so hard against being a witch. But who'd want to kill an innocent small-time newspaperman? That's the question on Stacy's mind when she casts a spell that goes horribly wrong. And between the white tiger that keeps appearing out of thin air, the body in the lake, the feisty razor-toothed Chihuahua, and the gun-toting maniac, she suddenly has her hands full once again. But solving the mystery of her father's death is Stacy's number-one priority&#8230;and avenging it, if necessary, is a very close second.

Continuing the thrilling Stacy Justice saga, Tiger's Eye drives the reluctant witch deeper into the mysteries of her family's past&#8230;and the darker regions of her soul.

279 pages. 4.5 stars after 11 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Why of Work: How Great Leaders Build Abundant Organizations That Win by *David Ulrich - $1.99*

According to studies, we all work for the same thing--and it's not just money. It's meaning. Through our work, we seek a sense of purpose, contribution, connection, value, and hope. Digging down to the meaning of work taps our resilience in hard times and our passion in good times. That's the simple but profound premise behind this groundbreaking book by renowned management expert Dave Ulrich and psychologist Wendy Ulrich. They've talked to thousands of people--from rank-and-file workers to clients and customers to top-level executives--and synthesized major disciplines to identify the "why" behind our most successful experiences. Using the model of the "abundant organization," they provide you with the "how" to create meaning and value in your own workplace. Learn how to:

Ask the seven questions that drive abundance
Understand the needs of your customers and staff
Personalize the work to motivate your employees
Build and grow your business in any economy

By following the Ulrichs' step-by-step guidelines, you will set off a chain reaction of positive and enduring effects. Employees who fi nd meaning in their work are more competent, committed, and eager to contribute-and their contribution will result in increased customer commitment, which delivers a winning performance on the bottom line. The Why of Work includes targeted checklists, questionnaires, and other useful tools to help you turn aspirations into action. Using the proven principles of abundance, you can coordinate your needs with those of your employers, your employees, and your customers--and create a vision that resonates for years to come. When you understand why we work, you know how to succeed.

304 pages. 4.8 stars after 29 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Stories from the Twilight Zone by *Rod Serling - $1.99*

When it first aired in 1959, The Twilight Zone was nothing less than groundbreaking television. Freed from the censors' strict oversight due to the show's classification as science fiction, the 156 episodes explored classic, powerful, and moving human themes-love, hate, pride, jealousy, terror-in a unique style. The program sparked the imaginations of countless writers and filmmakers around the world.

With this collection of 6 of Rod Serling's favorite spine-tingling stories, prepare yourself, in the words of Serling himself, "&#8230;to enter that fifth dimension, beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition. And it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call&#8230;The Twilight Zone."

177 pages. 4.5 stars after 55 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Thor Junior Novel by *Elizabeth Rudnick - $1.99*

A 128 page junior novel that retells the epic tale of the upcoming Marvel feature film , Thor.
128 pages. 4.0 stars after 7 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* River God: A Novel of Ancient Egypt (Novels of Ancient Egypt) by *Wilbur Smith - $1.99*

Tanus is the fair-haired young lion of a warrior whom the gods have decreed will lead Egypt's army in a bold attempt to reunite the Kingdom's shattered halves. But Tanus will have to defy the same gods to attain the reward they have forbidden him, an object more prized than battle's glory: possession of the Lady Lostris, a rare beauty with skin the color of oiled cedar--destined for the adoration of a nation, and the love of one extraordinary man.

International bestselling author Wilbur Smith, creator of over two dozen highly acclaimed novels, draws readers into a magnificent, richly imagined Egyptian saga. Exploding with all the drama, mystery, and rage of ancient Egypt, River God is a masterpiece from a storyteller at the height of his powers.

676 pages. 4.4 stars after 376 reviews

  ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Uncertain Magic by *Laura Kinsale - $1.99*

Roderica Delamore is an heiress and should be a prize catch-except for an embarrassing and magical secret. She has the ability to hear the thoughts of those around her and has never been able to trust anyone as a result. So she dedicates herself to raising her family's prize Thoroughbreds and resigns herself to a life without romance-until she meets Faelan Savigar, the Earl of Iveragh, a mysterious, roguish Irishman whose thoughts are entirely closed to her unusual perceptions. She discovers that she has finally met the man she has been waiting her whole life to discover.

He is called "the Devil Earl" and is as enigmatic to everyone else as he turns out to be to Roderica. He is also impoverished, damned in society by dark rumor and innuendo, and, for all she knows, he could be a liar, a swindler, or worse, but his secrets stir her and Roderica is prepared to entrust her life-and her heart-to an enchanting stranger.

pages. 3.8 stars after 52 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Battleground Prussia: The Assault on Germany's Eastern Front 1944#45 (General Military) by *Prit Buttar - $1.99*

The terrible months between the arrival of the Red Army on German soil and the final collapse of Hitler's regime were like no other in the Second World War. The Soviet Army's intent to take revenge for the horror that the Nazis had wreaked on their people produced a conflict of implacable brutality in which millions perished. From the great battles that marked the Soviet conquest of East and West Prussia to the final surrender in the Vistula estuary, this handsome volume from Osprey recounts in chilling detail the desperate struggle of soldiers and civilians alike. These brutal campaigns are brought vividly to life by a combination of previously unseen testimony and astute strategic analysis recognizing a conflict of unprecedented horror and suffering. Author Prit Buttar spins a mesmerizing tale accompanied by rare photographs and informative maps.

511 pages. 4.0 stars after 54 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Bluebeard: The Autobiography of Rabo Karabekian (1916-198 by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Bluebeard, published in 1987, is Vonnegut's meditation on art, artists, surrealism, and disaster. Meet Rabo Karabekian, a moderately successful surrealist painter, who we meet late in life and see struggling (like all of Vonnegut's key characters), with the dregs of unresolved pain and the consequences of brutality. Loosely based on the legend of Bluebeard (best realized in Bela Bartok's one-act opera), the novel follows Karabekian through the last events in his life that is heavy with women, painting, artistic ambition, artistic fraudulence, and as of yet unknown consequence.

Vonnegut's intention here is not so much satirical (although the contemporary art scene would be easy enough to deconstruct), nor is it documentary (although Karabekian does carry elements of Jackson Pollock and Mark Rothko). Instead, Vonnegut is using art for the same purpose he used science fiction cliches in Slaughterhouse-Five; as a filter through which he can illuminate the savagery, cruelty, and the essentially comic misdirection of human existence.

Readers will recognize familiar Vonnegut character types and archetypes as they drift in and out through the background; meanwhile, Karabekian, betrayed and betrayer, sinks through a bottomless haze of recollection. Like most of Vonnegut's late works, this is both science fiction and cruel contemporary realism at once, using science fiction as metaphor for human damage as well as failure to perceive. Readers will find that Vonnegut's protagonists can never really clarify for us whether they are ultimately unwitting victims or simple barbarians, leaving it up to the reader to determine in which genre this book really fits, if any at all.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

338 pages. 4.6 stars after 126 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Marvel 5-Minute Stories (5 Minute Stories) by *Marvel Press - $1.99*

Marvel Super Heroes are quite busy saving the day-from battling crooks and robbers to evil alien invaders, mutants, and super villains! Each of these twelve stories is the perfect length for reading aloud in about five minutes, making them perfect for jam-packed days. This treasury stars all your favorite Marvel Super Heroes-including Spider-Man and Iron Man-and features action-packed, full-page and spot illustrations. Now the Super Heroes's adventures are the way to go before bedtime, on the go, or any moment!

192 pages. 4.6 stars after 45 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Splendour Falls by *Susanna Kearsley - $2.99*

Praise for New York Times bestseller The Firebird: "Kearsley blends history, romance and a bit of the supernatural into a glittering, bewitching tale."-Kirkus

An Ancient Castle, a Tragic Love, and a Web of Secrets Begins to Unravel... Emily Braden has stopped believing in fairy tales and happy endings. When her fascinating but unreliable cousin Harry invites her on a holiday to explore the legendary own of Chinon, and promptly disappears-well, that's Harry for you. As Emily makes the acquaintance of Chinon and its people, she begins to uncover dark secrets beneath the charm. Legend has it that during a thirteenth-century siege of the castle that looms over the city, Queen Isabelle, child bride of King John, hid a "treasure of great price." And in the last days of the German occupation during World War II, another Isabelle living in Chinon, a girl whose love for an enemy soldier went tragically awry. As the dangers of the past become disastrously real, Emily is drawn ever more deeply into a labyrinth of mystery as twisted as the streets and tunnels of the ancient town itself.

"A mix of intrigue and adventure...in a style similar to that of Mary Stewart or Barbara Erskine, Kearsley does an excellent job evoking the atmosphere of Chinon with its brooding castle."-The Winnipeg Free Press 
"Kearsley's action-packed mystery-romance, set in a medieval French town, shows the same deft plotting that won Kearsley the Catherine Cookson prize for Mariana."-Chatelaine

386 pages. 3.8 stars after 218 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Angel Kin (The Angel Assassins) (Entangled Select) by *Tricia Skinner - $0.99*

While channeling Robin Hood's "steal from the rich and give to the poor" attitude at a local politician's house, ex-con Katie Logan witnesses a forced suicide. Dirty or not, supernatural or not, he didn't deserve to die, especially not by his own hand. But with her record, stepping forward as a witness isn't an option. On the run from the police and the murderer, she turns to The Bound Ones for help. When a beautiful woman comes to The Bound Ones, half-angel assassin Cain is immediately drawn to her. But when she fingers him as the killer, he can come to only one conclusion. The twin he thought was dead is very much alive&#8230;and trying to send him a message. Unfortunately, that message is: "You're next." It's a race against time as Cain fights to save the woman he's falling in love with before his brother Abel destroys them both.

183 pages. 4.3 stars after 35 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* American Crisis: George Washington and the Dangerous Two Years After Yorktown, 1781-1783 by *William M. Fowler Jr. - $0.99*

Most people believe the American Revolution ended in October, 1781, after the battle of Yorktown; in fact the war continued for two more traumatic years. During that time, the Revolution came closer to being lost than at any time in the previous half dozen. The British still held New York, Savannah, Wilmington, and Charleston; the Royal Navy controlled the seas; the states--despite having signed the Articles of Confederation earlier that year--retained their individual sovereignty and, largely bankrupt themselves, refused to send any money in the new nation's interest; members of Congress were in constant disagreement; and the Continental army was on the verge of mutiny.

William Fowler's An American Crisis chronicles these tumultuous and dramatic two years, from Yorktown until the British left New York in November 1783. At their heart was the remarkable speech Gen. George Washington gave to his troops evcamped north of New York in Newburgh, quelling a brewing rebellion that could have overturned the nascent government.

352 pages. 4.5 stars after 23 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Into the Black: Odyssey One [Remastered Edition] by *Evan Currie - $1.99*

This edition of Odyssey One has been completely edited and remastered to correct the typos and content issues that reviewers commented on in the original edition. Beyond the confines of our small world, far from the glow of our star, lies a galaxy and universe much larger and more varied than anyone on Earth can possibly imagine. For the new NAC spacecraft Odyssey and her crew, the unimaginable facets of this untouched world are about to become reality. The Odyssey's maiden voyage is an epic adventure destined to make history. Captain Eric Weston and his crew, pushing past the boundaries of security, encounter horrors, wonders, monsters, and people, all of which will test their resolve, challenge their abilities, and put in sharp relief what is necessary to be a hero. A first-rate military science fiction epic that combines old-school space opera and modern storytelling, Into the Black: Odyssey One is a riveting, exhilarating adventure with vivid details, rich mythology, and relentless pacing that will leave you breathlessly awaiting book two.

587 pages. 4.1 stars after 954 reviews

  ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Samphire Song by *Jill Hucklesby - $1.99*

When fourteen-year-old Jodie buys a wild horse at auction, she has no idea what she is taking on. Something has drawn her to Samphire-there's an instant bond between them. She recognizes he's a damaged horse who needs time to mend. Jodie understands all about pain, having lost her dad two years before. Slowly, she gains Samphire's trust, and Jodie begins to blossom with a new confidence. But when her younger brother Ed becomes very ill and needs an operation, Jodie is faced with the biggest decision of her life. In order to help her mother and brother, she must let Samphire go. She makes him a promise-as soon as she can, she will find him and bring him home. It's a promise that leads her into danger. But somewhere, Samphire is calling to her. She senses his life is at risk and there's not much time. She must rescue him, whatever the cost.

301 pages. 4.9 stars after 7 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The 13th Valley by *John M. Del Vecchio - $1.99*

A work that has served as a literary cornerstone for the Vietnam generation, The 13th Valley follows the strange and terrifying Vietnam combat experiences of James Chelini, a telephone-systems installer who finds himself an infantryman in territory controlled by the North Vietnamese Army. Spiraling deeper and deeper into a world of conflict and darkness, this harrowing account of Chelini's plunge and immersion into jungle warfare traces his evolution from a semi-pacifist to an all-out warmonger. The seminal novel on the Vietnam experience, The 13th Valley is a classic that illuminates the war in Southeast Asia like no other book.

609 pages. 4.4 stars after 78 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* I'll Be There by *Deborah Grace Staley - $1.99*

In Angel Ridge, Tennessee, not much goes on around town in the winter. After Christmas, folks usually hunker down and wait for spring to come to the Smokey Mountains. But given recent events, which included a bombing and newspaper publisher Jenny Thompson's disappearance, people in town are understandably on edge. Now Jenny's in hiding on a nearby mountain, waiting for trouble to catch up with her and none too sure it hasn't, when reclusive mountain man Cord Goins comes to her rescue. Stuck between a beginning and an ending, both she and Cord feel powerless to control the dangerous situation they've found themselves in, along with the unexpected consequences of falling in love. Deborah Grace Staley lives in the foothills of the Smoky Mountains in a circa 1867 farmhouse. She is hard at work on the next book in the award-winning Angel Ridge series.

221 pages. 4.2 stars after 21 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Muhammad Ali: His Life and Times by *Thomas Hauser - $1.99*

A sweeping biography of one of the greatest and most provocative athletes of all time

Decades after his final fight, Muhammad Ali remains larger than life in the imagination of hundreds of millions of people around the world. He won the heavyweight championship at age twenty-two by conquering Sonny Liston in dramatic fashion. The political establishment stripped him of his prize when he refused induction into the United States Army during the height of the war in Vietnam. Ultimately, Ali returned to reclaim his crown, prevailing in epic fights against the likes of Joe Frazier and George Foreman. His talent and charisma-and above all, his adherence to principle-made him a cultural icon and one of the most beloved sporting figures of all time.

But that is only half the tale. Muhammad Ali: His Life and Times is also the story of Ali, the man. Author Thomas Hauser got closer to Ali than any previous biographer. His work-told in Ali's own words and those of hundreds of family members, friends, rivals, and others who interacted with "The Greatest" over the decades-reveals a deeply spiritual, complex man, who gave new meaning to the word courage and changed forever our conception of what makes a champion.

This ebook includes rare photos authorized by Muhammad Ali Enterprises.

423 pages. 4.5 stars after 37 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Science of Herself (Outspoken Authors) by *Karen Joy Fowler - $0.99*

Widely respected in the so-called "mainstream" for her New York Times bestselling novels, Karen Joy Fowler is also a formidable, often controversial, and always exuberant presence in Science Fiction. Here she debuts a provocative new story written especially for this series. Set in the days of Darwin, The Science of Herself is a marvelous hybrid of SF and historical fiction: the almost-true story of England's first female paleontologist who took on the Victorian old-boy establishment armed with only her own fierce intelligence-and an arsenal of dino bones.

128 pages. 4.0 stars after 4 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Adventures of Beanboy by *Lisa Harkrader - $1.99*

Never underestimate the power of the bean. Tucker MacBean has been drawing comic books almost as long as he's been reading them. When his favorite comic has a contest for kids, he hopes he has finally found a way to fix his family-all he has to do is create the winning superhero sidekick . . . Introducing "Beanboy"-the first comic book character to truly harness the power of the bean for good. He is strong, he is relentless, he can double in size overnight (if given enough water). With thoughtful characterizations and copious comic book illustrations, this laughout-loud novel will have readers rooting for a superhero with true heart.

240 pages. 4.8 stars after 22 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Walk by *Lee Goldberg - $1.99*

"Can books be better than TV? You bet they can -- when Lee Goldberg's writing them. Get aboard now for a thrill ride," New York Times bestselling author Lee Child

It's one minute after the Big One. Marty Slack, a TV network executive, crawls out from under his Mercedes, parked outside what once was a downtown Los Angeles warehouse, the location for a new TV show. Downtown LA is in ruins. The sky is thick with black smoke. His cell phone is dead. The freeways are rubble. The airport is demolished. Buildings lay across streets like fallen trees. It will be days before help can arrive.

Marty has been expecting this day all his life. He's prepared. In his car are a pair of sturdy walking shoes and a backpack of food, water, and supplies. He knows there is only one thing he can do ... that he must do: get home to his wife Beth, go back to their gated community on the far edge of the San Fernando Valley.

All he has to do is walk. But he will quickly learn that it's not that easy. His dangerous, unpredictable journey home will take him through the different worlds of what was once Los Angeles. Wildfires rage out of control. Flood waters burst through collapsed dams. Natural gas explosions consume neighborhoods. Sinkholes swallow entire buildings. After-shocks rip apart the ground. Looters rampage through the streets.

There's no power. No running water. No order.

Marty Slack thinks he's prepared. He's wrong. Nothing can prepare him for this ordeal, a quest for his family and for his soul, a journey that will test the limits of his endurance and his humanity, a trek from the man he was to the man he can be ... if he can survive The Walk.

The book includes a free bonus excerpt from J.A. Konrath's best-selling, kick-ass thriller THE LIST.

CRITICAL ACCLAIM FOR LEE GOLDBERG

"You'll finish this book breathless!" New York Times Bestselling author Janet Evanovich

"Leaves you guessing right up until the heart-stopping ending," New York Times bestselling author Lisa Gardner

"Lee Goldberg can plot and write with the best of them," Mystery Scene Magazine

"Lee Goldberg gives THE WALK a richness and truthfulness that wouldn't exist if it were only about a cardboard man fighting exterior threats. The story becomes far more poignant because it is about the hero's moral courage as much as it is about a paralyzed world. This is memorable fiction." - Spur-Award winning author Richard Wheeler

"Entertaining and ruefully funny," Honolulu Star Bulletin

"When it comes to delivering a first-rate mystery, Lee Goldberg has the hands of a master surgeon," New York Times bestselling Author Rick Riordan

"THE WALK is a magnificent novel -- by turns hilarious, scary, sad, witty and ultimately wise on its judgments about the way so many of us live these days. And it's one hell of a page-turner, too," Author Ed Gorman, founder of Mystery Scene Magazine

"Harrowing and funny..." -Ellery Queen Mystery Magazine

"Lee Goldberg's hard-to-classify but not-be-missed THE WALK, set in the aftermath of a major Los Angeles earthquake, pokes fun at the TV industry in the midst of disaster..." -Jon Breen, The Year In Mystery and Crime Fiction

"With books this good, who needs TV?" Chicago Sun Times

"THE WALK is one of the very best novels you'll read this year or any other year." - Author James Reasoner

"You'd be hard-pressed to find another recent work that provides so many hip and humorous moments," Bookgasm

"More than anything, THE WALK is a story that makes us confront the fact that most of the time most of us can't save the day-we can only save ourselves." -The Unfanboy Blog

ABOUT THE AUTHOR - Lee Goldberg is a two-time Edgar Award nominee. His TV writing and/or producing credits include "Hunter," "SeaQuest," "Spenser For Hire," "Diagnosis Murder," "Martial Law" and "Monk." His books include "My Gun Has Bullets," "Man with the Iron-On Badge," "Successful Television Writing," and the "Diagnosis Murder" and "Monk"

195 pages. 3.9 stars after 806 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Harder They Fall by *Trish Jensen - $0.99*

"I laughed so hard I fell off the couch . . . . Don't read this book while eating or drinking, you might snarf something down the wrong way and hurt yourself. . . . on behalf of all fans of screwball comedies, I'd like to thank you Trish. More, please." - All About Romance Food fight, love match, or both? She's a lovable klutz trying to save her family's restaurant chain. He's a stuffed shirt angling to buy it. Who will trip up and fall in love first? Darcy Welham's dad is ready to sell his five-star restaurants and retire, but she's determined to prove she can be trusted to keep the family business going. Darcy's sure it's what her mother would have wanted. Only one problem: her life turns into a comedy show when she's nervous. Pratfalls, spills, slips and fires-all in a day's misadventures for Darcy. She can't even wait on tables without dumping food into the customers' laps. When supper lands on a sensitive area of businessman Michael Davidson's finely creased trousers, he tries to have his gorgeous but careless waitress fired, only to discover that she's the person he has to win over if he wants to buy the restaurant chain for his bosses. From that antagonistic start, Darcy and Michael soon find that there's more to each other than first expected. She's clumsy because she's got low self-esteem. She may be a disaster as a waitress, but she's a genius as a cook, with a talent for creating mouth-watering new dishes. Darcy begins to realize that Michael is not a stuffed shirt at heart-he's patient, strong and brave, which any man who dates Darcy has to be, because she turns into a Danger Zone every time he makes her heart flutter. Trish Jensen is the bestselling author of STUCK WITH YOU. Look for more funny and romantic Trish Jensen novels coming soon from Bell Bridge Books.

202 pages. 0.99 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Dogs I Have Met: And the People They Found by *Ken Foster - $1.99*

202 pages. 4.7 stars after 33 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Under the Empyrean Sky (The Heartland Trilogy Book 1) by *Chuck Wendig - $1.99*

Fear the Corn. Corn is king in the Heartland, and Cael McAvoy has had enough of it. It's the only crop the Empyrean government allows the people of the Heartland to grow-and the genetically modified strain is so aggressive that it takes everything the Heartlanders have just to control it. As captain of the Big Sky Scavengers, Cael and his crew sail their rickety ship over the corn day after day, scavenging for valuables. But Cael's tired of surviving life on the ground while the Empyrean elite drift by above in their extravagant sky flotillas. He's sick of the mayor's son besting Cael's crew in the scavenging game. And he's worried about losing Gwennie-his first mate and the love of his life-forever when their government-chosen spouses are revealed. But most of all, Cael is angry-angry that their lot in life will never get better and that his father doesn't seem upset about any of it. When Cael and his crew discover a secret, illegal garden, he knows it's time to make his own luck...even if it means bringing down the wrath of the Empyrean elite and changing life in the Heartland forever.

370 pages. 4.0 stars after 22 reviews

Two books in the Heartland Trilogy, $1.99 each today.

​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Creek by *Jennifer L. Holm - $1.99*

Caleb Devlin is a legend on Mockingbird Lane, the boy who terrorized an entire town before he got sent away. They say he hurt other kids, tortured animals, set fires, and did things grown-ups speak of only in whispers. But that was all before Penny and her little brother moved here. Now Caleb's back, older and more dangerous than ever, and terrible things have started happening again. The whole town knows he's responsible, but the police can't do anything without proof. So Penny and her friends have no choice but to try to stop him themselves. Except now he's after them. A sleepy summer is filled with dread in this tense and absorbing thriller by acclaimed Newbery Honor author Jennifer L. Holm.

288 pages. 4.3 stars after 26 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Something Borrowed by *Emily Giffin - $1.99*

Something Borrowed tells the story of Rachel, a young attorney living and working in Manhattan. Rachel has always been the consummate good girl---until her thirtieth birthday, when her best friend, Darcy, throws her a party. That night, after too many drinks, Rachel ends up in bed with Darcy's fiancé. Although she wakes up determined to put the one-night fling behind her, Rachel is horrified to discover that she has genuine feelings for the one guy she should run from. As the September wedding date nears, Rachel knows she has to make a choice. In doing so, she discovers that the lines between right and wrong can be blurry, endings aren't always neat, and sometimes you have to risk all to win true happiness. Something Borrowed is a phenomenal debut novel that will have you laughing, crying, and calling your best friend.

416 pages. 4.1 stars after 1119 reviews

Six romances by author Emily Griffin are $1.99 each today.

    ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Act Like You Love Me: An Accidentally in Love Novel by *Cindi Madsen - $0.99*

What would you do for a second chance at your first crush?

Brynn McAdams isn't the awkward geek she was in high school--she's grown up and confident, or at least she tries to be. But when her old crush, the impossibly handsome and impossibly unattainable Sawyer Raines, comes back to town to direct her community play, Brynn finds herself determined to be the glamorous girl she knows he'd want, not the shy girl he doesn't even recognize. Good thing she's an excellent actress.

After his bad breakup in NYC, the last thing Sawyer wants is to get involved with another actress. But the poised and beautiful Brynn draws him in, even though as her director, he knows she's off-limits. The few glimpses he gets of the goofy, carefree Brynn just makes her feel...familiar. Like home.

As Brynn's lies start to snowball, she struggles to stop acting and come clean. But what if Sawyer is already falling for the fake Brynn, not the Brynn she truly is?

262 pages. 4.2 stars after 54 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Roosevelt: The Lion and the Fox (1882-1940) by *James MacGregor Burns - $1.99*

This first of Burns's definitive and award-winning two-volume biography of Franklin Delano Roosevelt, mapping the personal and professional development of one of America's most brilliant politicians

Franklin Delano Roosevelt was the longest serving president in US history, reshaping the country during the crises of the Depression and World War II. But before his unprecedented run as president, there were decades of steady consolidation of power. Here, renowned historian James MacGregor Burns traces Roosevelt's rise and the peculiar blend of strength and cunning that helped make him such a uniquely transformative politician. Weaving together lively narrative and impressive scholarship, The Lion and the Fox is among the first-and most acclaimed-studies of Roosevelt's time, his talents, and his flaws.

547 pages. 4.5 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Annihilation, Book 1 by *Keith Giffen - $2.99*

Collects Annihilation Prologue & Annihilation: Nova #1-4. The Annihilation Wave has come! Annihilus, lord of the Negative Zone, has declared war! Hordes of loyal soldiers swarm from the center of the universe, and only a handful of heroes can resist destruction! As the Xandarian Nova Corps meets its doom, only Richard Rider - the man called Nova - survives. Drax the Destroyer returns from exile on Earth to mentor Nova - but wait until you see his dangerous new persona! Guest-starring Quasar, Ronan the Accuser, the Super-Skrull and Thanos!

256 pages. 4.2 stars after 38 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Mighty Avengers: An Origin Story by *Rich Thomas - $0.99*

When the world is overwhelmed with Super Villains, time traveling conquerors, alien invaders, mythical beasts and robots bent on the total destruction of humanity . . . the Earth calls upon its Mightiest Heroes: THE MIGHTY AVENGERS! Be here to witness the origin of the team as Iron Man, Thor, the Hulk, Ant-Man, and the Wasp assemble into the ultimate force for good!

48 pages. 4.7 stars after 10 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Child Thief: A Novel by *Dan Smith - $1.99*

In the tradition of City of Thieves and Child 44, a troubled First World War veteran races across the frozen steppe of 1930s Ukraine to save a child from a shadowy killer with unthinkable plans

Luka is a war veteran who now wants only to have a quiet life with his family. His village has, so far, remained hidden from the advancing Soviet brutality. But everything changes the day the stranger arrives, pulling a sled bearing a terrible cargo. When the villagers' fear turns deadly, they think they have saved themselves. But their anger has cursed them: in the chaos, a little girl has vanished. Luka is the only man with the skills to find out who could have stolen a child in these frozen lands-and besides, the missing girl is best friend to Luka's daughter. He swears he will find her. Together with his sons, Luka sets out in pursuit across lands ravaged by war and gripped by treachery. Soon they realize that the man they are tracking is no ordinary criminal, but a skillful hunter with the child as the bait in his twisted game. It will take all of Luka's strength to battle the harshest of conditions, and all of his wit to stay a step ahead of Soviet authorities. And though his toughest enemy is the man he tracks, his strongest bond is a promise to his family back home.

352 pages. 4.4 stars after 47 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Minerva (The Six Sisters Series, Vol. 1) by *M.C. Beaton - $1.99*

Poor Minerva. Prudish, self-righteous, and incredibly beautiful, she is to be sent to London to capture a wealthy husband. But Minerva doesn't know the first thing about flirting. The London dandies find her moralizing appalling and concoct a plan to assault her virtue-an assault that will scandalize all London society. Meanwhile. Lord Sylvester Comfrey, whom she met earlier through her father, has been keeping a careful eye on the girl. A fact which she resents. She dislikes Lord Sylvester. There is something about him that disturbs her. Now the plan to destroy Minerva's reputation begins to unfold. And Minerva stumbles headlong into the trap. But the plotters have reckoned without Lord Sylvester....

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

M.C. Beaton is the pen name of bestselling novelist Marion Chesney. She is a prolific writer of historical romances and small village mysteries. Born in Scotland, the author began her writing career as a fiction buyer for a Glasgow bookstore and has worked as a theater critic, newspaper reporter, and editor.

The author has written under various names, most notably as M. C. Beaton for her Hamish Macbeth and Agatha Raisin series. She also has written under the names Sarah Chester, Helen Crampton, Ann Fairfax, Marion Gibbons, Jennie Tremaine, and Charlotte Ward. The author lived in the United States, but now splits her time between the Cotswolds, England and Paris, France.

241 pages. 3.9 stars after 66 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* I Am Spartacus!: Making a Film, Breaking the Blacklist by *Kirk Douglas - $1.99*

From Kirk Douglas, Hollywood royalty and bestselling author of The Ragman's Son and My Stroke of Luck, comes the candid story of the making of Spartacus, the blockbuster film that broke the blacklist

One of the world's most iconic movie stars, Kirk Douglas has distinguished himself as a producer, philanthropist, and author of ten works of fiction and memoir. Now, more than fifty years after the release of his enduring epic Spartacus, Douglas reveals the riveting drama behind the making of the legendary gladiator film. Douglas began producing the movie in the midst of the politically charged era when Hollywood's moguls refused to hire anyone accused of Communist sympathies. In a risky move, Douglas chose Dalton Trumbo, a blacklisted screenwriter, to write Spartacus. Trumbo was one of the "Unfriendly Ten," men who had gone to prison rather than testify before the House Un-American Activities Committee about their political affiliations. Douglas's source material was already a hot property, as the novel Spartacus was written by Howard Fast while he was in jail for defying HUAC.

With the financial future of his young family at stake, Douglas plunged into a tumultuous production both on- and off-screen. As both producer and star of the film, he faced explosive moments with young director Stanley Kubrick, struggles with a leading lady, and negotiations with giant personalities, including Sir Laurence Olivier, Charles Laughton, Peter Ustinov, and Lew Wasserman. Writing from his heart and from his own meticulously researched archives, Kirk Douglas, at ninety-five, looks back at his audacious decisions. He made the most expensive film of its era-but more importantly, his moral courage in giving public credit to Trumbo effectively ended the notorious Hollywood blacklist.

A master storyteller, Douglas paints a vivid and often humorous portrait in I Am Spartacus! The book is enhanced by newly discovered period photography of the stars and filmmakers both on and off the set.

242 pages. 4.3 stars after 70 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Welcome to the Monkey House by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

This short-story collection Welcome to the Monkey House (196 incorporates almost completely Vonnegut's 1961 "Canary in a Cathouse," which appeared within a few months of Slaughterhouse-Five and capitalized upon that breakthrough novel and the enormous attention it suddenly brought.

Drawn from both specialized science fiction magazines and the big-circulation general magazines (Saturday Evening Post, Colliers, etc.) which Vonnegut had been one of the few science writers to sell, the collection includes some of his most accomplished work. The title story may be his most famous--a diabolical government asserts control through compulsory technology removing orgasm from sex--but Vonnegut's bitterness and wit, not in his earlier work as poisonous or unshielded as it later became, is well demonstrated.

Two early stories from Galaxy science fiction magazine and one from Fantasy & Science Fiction (the famous "Harrison Bergeron") show Vonnegut's careful command of a genre about which he was always ambivalent, stories like "More Stately Mansions" or "The Foster Portfolio" the confines and formula of a popular fiction of which he was always suspicious. Vonnegut's affection for humanity and bewilderment as its corruption are manifest in these early works.

Several of these stories (those which appeared in Collier's) were commissioned by Vonnegut's Cornell classmate and great supporter Knox Burger, also born in 1922.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

354 pages. 4.5 stars after 248 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Flicka, Ricka, Dicka and the Strawberries by *Maj Lindman - $1.99*

Flicka, Ricka, and Dicka are going wild-strawberry picking. Mother is going to pay them for every basket they gather. When they stop at a cottage along the way, they meet Mary, her baby brother, and Mary's mother. Mary and her family are very kind, but have patches on their clothes and no milk to drink. After the girls get home and help Mother make strawberry jam, they think of a special way to spend the money they have earned.

This is a fixed-format ebook, which preserves the design and layout of the original print book.

32 pages. 4.5 stars after 17 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Murder in Caney Fork by *Wally Avett - $1.99*

It's the trial of the century in a 1940's North Carolina town. Murder and vigilante justice. War hero and law student Wes Ross has to save his uncle--but hide the truth. Taught to shoot in the rough logging camps of the North Carolina swamps, Wes Ross remembers his lessons well. Dodging hostile gunfire with dozens of other young Marines, he storms a remote Pacific island as one of Carlson's Raiders in the first commando-style attack of World War II. He blasts several Japanese snipers from their palm-tree hideouts with buckshot before an enemy bullet sends him home. The Carolina homefront includes a new girlfriend and a new occupation, learning to be a rural lawyer in his uncle's law office, including courtroom intrigue and what goes on behind the scenes. Wes, like his uncles, is a good man, the kind who takes up for the poor and downtrodden, looking out for those who are easy prey for bullies.

Frog Cutshaw is the storekeeper in the Caney Fork backwoods, a swaggering ex-moonshiner who is deadly with his ever-present .45 auto pistol. Frog's daylight rape of a married woman and the brutal killing of her husband bring on Bible Belt vigilante justice, an eye for an eye, a life for a life.

Wally Avett is a retired newspaperman. He lives in North Carolina.

178 pages. 4.8 stars after 15 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Shame On You (Fool Me Once) by *Tara Sivec - $1.99*

War veteran Kennedy O'Brien is in the business of sticking it to the man-or at least any man who tries to cross a woman. After she returned home from Afghanistan and caught her husband in bed with the nanny, Kennedy lost her faith in men and started Fool Me Once Investigations with her two best friends. After all, there's no better bounty hunter than a woman scorned. When Kennedy takes a case to slap cuffs on a bail jumper turned dog-napper, she figures it'll be an easy paycheck. But trouble has a way of finding Kennedy. Enter the last man on the planet she'd willingly choose as a partner: her cheating ex-husband's best friend, Griffin Crawford. As gorgeous as he is unwelcome, Griffin has always had a thing for Kennedy, and after keeping quiet about her ex's cheating, he'll do anything to earn back her trust. Whether or not she wants to admit it, Kennedy will need help as the case of the Chihuahua thief spirals out of control. Griffin may be just her man-in more ways than one.

139 pages. 4.2 stars after 311 reviews

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Berry Bible: With 175 Recipes Using Cultivated and Wild, Fresh and Frozen Berries by *Janie Hibler - $1.99*

Few foods capture the sweetness of nature like fresh berries, whether eaten straight off the bush or baked to perfection beneath a flaky crust. Now berry lovers can maximize their enjoyment with The Berry Bible, the new offering from James Beard Book Award-winning author Janie Hibler. Part encyclopedia, part cookbook, The Berry Bible begins with an explanation of the health benefits of nutrient-rich berries and goes on to profile dozens of important culinary berries and berrylike fruits in the vibrantly illustrated "A-to-Z Berry Encyclopedia." Tips on how to remove berry stains and freeze for the off-season pave the way for 175 delectable recipes that use cultivated, wild, fresh, and frozen berries. From Blackberry-Blueberry Cardamom Muffins, Mango-Raspberry Summer Soup, and Boysenberry Applesauce to Blackberry-Port Lamb Shanks, Almond-Gooseberry Cream Pie, and The Perfect Strawberry Shortcake, these succulent dishes are sure to garner The Berry Bible a permanent spot in any kitchen.

286 pages. 4.0 stars after 51 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Twins (GemQuest, 1) by *Gary Alan Wassner - $1.99*

The mighty Lalas are dying. The great, sentient trees are departing the world that they have protected since the beginning of time, leaving the people bereft and confused. The fabric weaves of its own will, weaving around the Twins, binding them inextricably into the cloth, as they are violently thrust into a threatening world. Separated at birth, Davmiran and Tomas, heirs to the throne of Gwendolen, struggle to find the truth that will save their world. Assisted by a group of extraordinary warriors, scholars, magi and friends, Tomas chooses his battles and demonstrates his strength and fortitude. But Davmiran lies unconscious in the Heights of Lormarion, as the world awaits his revival so that he, too, can fulfill his unique and compelling destiny.

"For the first time in a long time, I lost myself in someone else's creation. We all remember fondly the words we grew up reading, be they Narnia, Middle Earth or Lankhmar. Mythical places that shaped our imaginations and our creative minds, became a part of who we are. In these book we were unfettered, free to dream, to strive, to escape the mundane world that would hold us prisoner. That is the storytelller's greatest gift. Gary Alan Wassner has that gift."--Steve Savile, author of the Ogmios Short Novels series, the Jack Stone Thrillers and the Salley Reardon Supernatural Mysteries

"This is epic fantasy at its best. Wassner masterfully weaves plot-lines and characters together to keep readers hooked from page one."--Dag Rambraut, owner of sffworld.com

379 pages. 4.6 stars after 9 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Must-Have Marvin! (Shine bright kids) by *Christy Ziglar - $1.99*

Marvin loves new things-he especially loves finding the latest, greatest, most awesome new things! Soon Marvin finds himself focusing on a new toy that he wants, to the exclusion of his friends. He lets them down when they need his help and nearly loses their friendship. Through a chat with a wise neighbor and a second chance to help, Marvin learns the important life lesson that people are more important than things.

32 pages. 5.0 stars after 8 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Discrete Charm Of Charlie Monk by *David Ambrose - $1.99*

'It was some moments before Charlie turned his gaze back to Control. When he did, there were tears in his eyes. "What have you done?"'

"Something that evolution wouldn't have accomplished in a million years, left to itself," Control replied calmly. "You're custom-built, Charlie, a hero for our time..."'

Charlie Monk is the ultimate superhero. He has no conscience. He has no fear. But he also has no memory. Dr Susan Flemyng has found a way to give memory back. In a world where even virtual reality is controlled, that is the most dangerous knowledge of all. Can she trust those she works for, or should she take the greatest risk and trust Charlie?

305 pages. 4.2 stars after 13 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Imagine by *Jill Barnett - $1.99*

After years imprisoned on Devil's Island for a murder he never committed, escaped convict Hank Wyatt knows how to survive and believes his luck has finally changed. But when he stows away on board a ship destined to sink, his luck turns bad. He doesn't know if he can last an hour when he is marooned on a deserted island with a beautiful, know-it-all blonde attorney and three orphaned children. Suddenly looking out for number one doesn't seem to be enough. San Francisco attorney Maggie Smith wants to have a good cry. Thoroughly modern, wealthy, and bright, her unwanted holiday turns bad when she is suddenly cast in the role of mother and forced to battle wits and hearts with the most arrogant, pig-headed man she's ever met. Fate has thrown this makeshift family Robinson together, and kismet tosses in a 2000 year-old floating bottle filled with magic. So now is the chance for a love more powerful than they could ever imagine is only a wish away? Father Goose meets Donovan's Reef in this funny and tender historical romance about misfits who find that life might not be so bad after all...if they can do the impossible, and find a way to be family.

352 pages. 3.8 stars after 43 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Berlin Diary: The Journal of a Foreign Correspondent 1934-1941 by *William L. Shirer - $2.99*

A radio broadcaster and journalist for Edward R. Murrow at CBS, William Shirer was new to the world of broadcast journalism when he began keeping a diary while in Europe during the 1930s. It was in 1940, still a virtual unknown, that Shirer wondered whether his reminiscences of the collapse of the world around Nazi Germany could be of any interest or value as a book.

Shirer's Berlin Diary, which is considered the first full record of what was happening in Germany during the rise of the Third Reich, first appeared in 1941. The book was an instant success. But how did Shirer get such a valuable firsthand account? He had anonymous sources willing to speak with him, provided their identity remained protected and disguised so as to avoid retaliation from the Gestapo. Shirer recorded his and others' eyewitness views to the horror that Hitler was inflicting on his people in his effort to conquer Europe. Shirer continued his job as a foreign correspondent and radio reporter for CBS until Nazi press censors made it virtually impossible for him to do his job with any real accuracy. He left Europe, taking with him the invaluable, unforgettable (and horrific) contents of his Berlin Diary.

Berlin Diary brings the reader as close as any reporter has ever been to Hitler and the rise of the Third Reich. Shirer's honest, lucid and passionate reporting of the brutality with which Hitler came to power and the immediate reactions of those who witnessed these events is for all time.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

William Shirer (1904-1993) was originally a foreign correspondent for the Chicago Tribune and was the first journalist hired by Edward R. Murrow for what would become a team of journalists for CBS radio. Shirer distinguished himself and quickly became known for his broadcasts from Berlin during the rise of the Nazi dictatorship through the first year of World War II. Shirer was the first of "Edward R. Murrow's Boys" - broadcast journalists - who provided news coverage during World War II and afterward. It was Shirer who broadcast the first uncensored eyewitness account of the annexation of Austria. Shirer is best known for his books The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich which won the National Book Award and Berlin Diary.

627 pages. 4.6 stars after 353 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Sirens of Titan by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

The Sirens of Titan (1959) is Vonnegut's second novel and was on the Hugo ballot with Robert Heinlein's Starship Troopers but lost in what Harlan Ellison has called a monumental injustice. Sirens of Titan is a picaresque novel which almost defies being synposized; it is an interplanetary Candide (lacking perhaps Voltaire's utter bitterness), the book follows lead character Malachi Constant, a feckless but kind-hearted millionaire as he moves through the solar system on his quest for the meaning of all existence.

Constant is aided by another tycoon, Winston Rumfoord, who with the help of aliens has actually discovered the fundamental meaning of life (the retrieval of an alien artifact with an inscribed message of greetings). With the assistance of Salo, an alien root and overseeing the alien race, the Tralmafadorians (who also feature in Slaughterhouse-Five), Constant attempts to find some cosmic sense and order in the face of universal malevolence. Together Constant and Rumfoord deal with the metaphysics of "chrono-synclastic infundibula", they deal with the interference of the Tralmafadorians; the novel is pervaded by a goofy, episodic charm which barely shields the readers (or the characters) from the sense of a large and indifferent universe.

All of Vonnegut's themes and obsessions (which are further developed and/or recycled in later work) are evident here in this novel which is more hopeful than most of Vonnegut's canon. It is suggested that ultimately Constant learns that only it is impossible to learn, and that fate (and the Tralmafodorians) are impenetrable, unavoidable circumstance.

On the basis of this novel, Vonnegut was wholly claimed by the science fiction community (as witnessed by the Hugo nomination), but Vonnegut did not likewise wish to claim the community for himself and the feelings were not reciprocal. He felt from the outset that being identified as a science fiction writer could only limit his audience and trivialize his themes. His recurring character, the hack science fiction writer, Kilgore Trout (who also features in Slaughterhouse-Five), represented to Vonnegut the worst case scenario of the writer he did not wish to become.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels - Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan - were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

338 pages. 4.2 stars after 471 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Into That Forest by *Louis Nowra - $1.99*

Two girls survive a terrible flood in the Tasmanian bush and are rescued by a pair of Tasmanian tigers who raise them in the wild. Their story of survival is remarkable, as they adapt to the life of the tiger, learning to hunt and to communicate without the use of human language. When they are discovered and returned to civilization, neither can adapt to being fully human after their extraordinary experience. Totally believable, their story will both shock and captivate readers as it explores the animal instincts that lie beneath our civilized veneer.

160 pages. 4.2 stars after 148 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Take Me With You by *Catherine Ryan Hyde - $1.99*

August Shroeder, a burned-out teacher, has been sober since his nineteen-year-old son died. Every year he's spent the summer on the road, but making it to Yellowstone this year means everything. The plan had been to travel there with his son, but now August is making the trip with Philip's ashes instead. An unexpected twist of fate lands August with two extra passengers for his journey, two half-orphans with nowhere else to go. What none of them could have known was how transformative both the trip-and the bonds that develop between them-would prove, driving each to create a new destiny together.

363 pages. 4.6 stars after 1544 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Caroline's Secret by *Amy Lillard - $1.99*

In Amy Lillard's poignant introduction to Wells Landing, a small Amish community is home to two brave souls hoping to forget their painful pasts and rebuild their faith in the future. . . Caroline Hostetler arrived in Oklahoma determined to forge a new life for herself and her daughter, Emma. As a single mother, she values the warmth and safety she's found in close-knit Wells Landing. She's even caught the eye of a handsome newcomer--a man who just may be the partner she longs for and the father Emma deserves. But the arrival of an Englisher threatens to lay bare the secrets she's worked so hard to leave behind. . . After losing his life-long sweetheart, Andrew Fitch moved to Wells Landing to work in his uncle's furniture business and nurse his broken heart. Finding love again seems all but impossible--until he meets Caroline and Emma. But his plans to join their lives together may be shattered when the truth of Caroline's past comes to light--unless, together, they can learn the true meaning of sacrifice and forgiveness. . .

384 pages. 4.8 stars after 20 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Thrilling Cities by *Ian Fleming - $1.99*

Ian Fleming's world travels, interests, as well as his journalism and wartime experiences, lent authority to everything he wrote. In 1959, the Sunday Times commissioned Fleming to write a series of dispatches from the world's most beguiling locales. The result was Thrilling Cities, a masterpiece of well-observed travelogue that stands ably alongside the author's Bond canon. Here are Fleming's highly personal observations of fourteen cities across Europe, Asia, and North America-from Vienna to Hong Kong to Chicago. At each stop, Fleming casts the guidebook aside, taking readers on an insider's tour of everything from a Tokyo geisha house led by the world's most beautiful women to a packed Las Vegas casino where fortunes ride on a roll of the dice, and beyond. Just like his most famous fictional creation, Ian Fleming was a well-traveled man of the world who knew where to go to find excitement, adventure&#8230;and danger. In Thrilling Cities, he takes us along on a journey of international intrigue worthy of James Bond. Originally published in 1963, this edition restores the original observations, maps, and language used at that time.

250 pages. 3.7 stars after 24 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Once Bitten by *Stephen Leather - $1.99*

There's a full moon over Los Angeles, and for police psychologist Jamie Beaverbook that can only mean one thing: the crazies will be out in force. But when he is called into the station for a consult in the middle of the night, even the jaded Beaverbrook can't believe his ears. The innocent-looking girl in the interview room doesn't look a day over fifteen, yet the cops say Terry Ferriman was discovered in an alley off of Sunset Boulevard, her mouth smeared with blood as she crouched over the body of a man whose throat was torn out. A basic psych evaluation convinces Beaverbrook of Terry's sanity and yet he can't ignore the evidence that seems to point in one extraordinary direction. He tells himself he doesn't believe in vampires, but after some digging, the good doctor begins to realize that the shadows of L.A. conceal a world where girls like Terry never age and where blood is more valuable than gold. Sharp, witty, and deliciously sinister, Once Bitten is a satisfying paranormal thriller from bestselling British author Stephen Leather.

241 pages. 3.8 stars after 22 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Scaredy Squirrel Makes a Friend by *Mélanie Watt - $1.99*

HERE'S THE STORY IN A NUTSHELL:

I DON'T have a friend. It's way too dangerous. I could get BITTEN.

But when I spot a perfectly safe candidate for a friend, I'm prepared. I have a name tag, mittens, a mirror and a lemon to make the PERFECT FIRST IMPRESSION. All goes well until my PLAN takes a surprising turn, and suddenly I'm pursued tooth and tail by a four-legged individual!

Will I survive this ordeal? Will I find my kindred spirit? Will I discover the true meaning of friendship?

READ MY NUTTY ADVENTURE TO FIND OUT . . .

*Caution: This story is not suitable for walruses.

This is a fixed-format ebook, which preserves the design and layout of the original print book.

32 pages. 4.8 stars after 49 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Those Who Save Us by *Jenna Blum - $1.99*

For fifty years, Anna Schlemmer has refused to talk about her life in Germany during World War II. Her daughter, Trudy, was only three when she and her mother were liberated by an American soldier and went to live with him in Minnesota. Trudy's sole evidence of the past is an old photograph: a family portrait showing Anna, Trudy, and a Nazi officer, the Obersturmfuhrer of Buchenwald.

Driven by the guilt of her heritage, Trudy, now a professor of German history, begins investigating the past and finally unearths the dramatic and heartbreaking truth of her mother's life.

Combining a passionate, doomed love story, a vivid evocation of life during the war, and a poignant mother/daughter drama, Those Who Save Us is a profound exploration of what we endure to survive and the legacy of shame.

497 pages. 4.4 stars after 599 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Bittersweet by *Noelle Adams - $1.99*

Love is the last thing on Zoe's mind. Widowed at only twenty-six, she's just trying to get through one lonely day at a time as she grieves her late husband, and finds the energy to take care of her infant son. As Zoe bravely tries to hold herself together, her husband's cousin and business partner, Adam, offers his support and friendship. Shattered by her loss, Zoe is distant and resentful at first, but Adam gently persists, and Zoe's reserve soon begins to crumble... Adam knows that Zoe needs time to heal but finds himself more and more attracted to her. He knows he must not act on these forbidden feelings, but they just won't go away... Noelle Adams's Bittersweet is a poignant, fearless exploration of friendship, loss, new beginnings, and the healing power of love.

277 pages. 4.2 stars after 203 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Unwind!: 7 Principles for a Stress-Free Life by *Michael Olpin - $1.99*

This book by Michael Olpin, a top-notch stress expert, and Sam Bracken, a no-longer-stressed-out writer, stands out from other books on stress management in one significant way: its "whole-person" approach. Unwind! is about optimizing your body, heart, mind, and soul, recognizing that any and all of these dimensions of your life affect your anxiety level. It helps you get clear about who you are as well as your priorities and goals. The authors show you how to take charge of your life and how to make better choices that will prevent stress in the first place. The authors explore seven key paradigm shifts, from reactive to proactive; unmotivated to inspired; pressured to prioritized; hassled to harmonious; anxious to empathic; defensive to diverse; and tense to tranquil. Delving deep into each of these paradigm shifts, readers learn how to prevent most of the daily stresses people typically experience, by getting at the roots of stressors.

194 pages. 4.5 stars after 12 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Cloud Dust: RD-1 by *Connie Suttle - $1.99*

I got out five years ago.

Untalented, they said.

In other words, they didn't know what to do with me, and murder usually leaves a mess.

I understood messes. Saw too many of them in my dreams. That's why I live where I do, still in their shadow but outside their walls. The conditions, of course, are that I have to move every five years, check in now and then and never, ever, talk about them to anyone.

It was time to move.

Cloud Dust is a secret, government program, in which ninety-five per cent of the volunteers are dead.

Meet the one who didn't volunteer&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

285 pages. 4.7 stars after 58 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Three Little Tamales by *Eric A. Kimmel - $1.99*

While the three little tamales cool off on a windowsill, a tortilla rolls by. "You'll be eaten. You'd better run!" he tells them. And so the tamales jump out the window. The first runs to the prairie and builds a house of sagebrush. The second runs to a cornfield and builds a house of cornstalks. The third runs to the desrt and builds a house of cactus. Then who should come along but Señor Lobo, the Big Bad Wolf, who plans to blow their houses down!Valeria Docampo's oil-and-pencil illustrations add zest and humor to this rollicking southwestern version of a popular tale.

40 pages. 4.5 stars after 70 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Bodyguard of Lies (The Cellar Book 1) by *Bob Mayer - $1.99*

West Point Graduate, former Green Beret, and NY Times, USA Today, Wall Street Journal Bestselling Author Bob Mayer

Over four million books sold. Translated into over a dozen languages.

"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies

"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies

"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill

Who polices the world of covert operations?

Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

Two women become inextricably involved in a dangerous web of lies, intrigue, and betrayal as they fight for their lives and the safety of their country. Neeley is the lover and protege of Gant, a Cellar operative, and is trying to pick up the pieces of her life after Gant's death and unveil a mystery that Gant always held close to his chest. Hannah, a housewife, is equally lost after her husband simply disappears. They soon learn that the men in their lives shared a dangerous secret, one some very powerful people would shed blood to protect. Neeley and Hannah's chance meeting sets a decades-old plan into motion and puts their lives at risk.

They couldn't come from more different worlds, but as they try to escape the people who seem determined to kill them, Hannah and Neeley discover they have at least one thing in common: they've both been living a lie.

Crisscrossing the globe, the women find themselves in a deadly game of survival, one that they must win in order to keep the United States safe not only from vicious acts of terror, but from its own powers that be. And if they ever hope to uncover the truth about the lovers they thought they knew, Neeley and Hannah first must learn the truth about themselves. But when the Cellar is involved, there is no such thing as coincidence, and the truth is always protected by a Bodyguard of Lies.

Book II in the Cellar Series: LOST GIRLS

Follow Hannah and Neeley's story as they team up with an elite special forces team who take care of the things that go bump in the night. A fast-past thrilling series by Bob Mayer: NIGHTSTALKERS

230 pages. 4.2 stars after 72 reviews

By KB Member Bob Mayer!


*Daily Romance Deal* Merely Magic (Casablanca Classics) by *Patricia Rice - $1.99*

"Patricia Rice is a master storyteller." -Mary Jo Putney, New York Times bestselling author of Never Less than a Lady

Magic is her birthright...

The daughter of one of the strongest magical lineages, Ninian Malcom Siddons is a powerful witch. Determined to only use her magic for good, she lives a simple, solitary life as a healer in her village, where she meets Drogo.

A man of science doesn't believe in anything he can't see...

Lord Drogo Ives believes only logic and science can explain the wonders of the universe and doesn't believe the local folklore about Malcolm witches and Ives men, until he meets Ninian.

Despite the odds against them and their (many) differences, the bond between Drogo and Ninian grows stronger each moment they are together... until the chaos and danger surrounding them forces each to decide: their love... or their lives...

"You can always count on Patricia Rice for an entertaining story with just the right mix of romance, humor, and emotion." -The Romantic Reader

351 pages. 4.1 stars after 34 reviews

4 books in the Casablanca Classics series (not necessarily the first four books in the series...)

  ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Killing Kind by *M. William Phelps - $2.99*

She was seventeen years old, a beautiful girl with a Hollywood smile and luminous brown eyes. Sprawled in a culvert just off the gravel road like an abandoned doll, she wore only toe socks, a sweatshirt, and a necklace. She was not the killer's first victim. Nor would she be his last.

The lush, green hills that mark the border of North and South Carolina are home to a close-knit community. When the savaged remains of high-spirited Heather Catterton and sweet-natured Randi Saldana were found and a local man was linked to their murders, residents were forced to face an evil in their midst. The killer was one of their own . . . Danny Hembree was far from being an upright, law-abiding citizen. But he was part of the fabric of the local scene, devoted to his mother and sister. No one saw him as a remorseless killer who preyed on those who trusted him. When questioned by police, Hembree didn't just play cat-and-mouse and then confess. He bragged. Taunted. Laughed about his merciless deeds.

In The Killing Kind acclaimed, award-winning investigative crime journalist M. William Phelps delves into the background of Hembree's victims, bringing readers into their lives in intimate detail. With exclusive information from detectives and prosecutors, Phelps reconstructs the chilling clues that led to Hembree's arrest, and the media sensation surrounding his trial, mistrial, and ultimate conviction. As the victims' loved ones attempt to heal, Hembree continues to widen the scope of his crimes from behind bars. M. William Phelps draws on interviews and correspondence with the serial killer himself, bringing readers into the mind of a murderer -- and into the heart of a real-life story of bloodshed, tears, and the long road to justice.

417 pages. 3.9 stars after 29 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Einstein's Secret by *Irving Belateche - $1.99*

"Original and totally captivating. I couldn't put it down... Full of surprises and twists. A bestselling thriller... with a literary touch." -- Andrew Myers

It's 1955, and Albert Einstein lies in a hospital bed, deathly ill. He suddenly stirs, asks his assistant for paper and pen, then scribbles something down. Minutes later, he dies.

History tells us that Einstein jotted down equations that night. But struggling scholar Jacob Morgan believes that history is wrong. He's convinced that Einstein wrote a deathbed confession that night--a secret that the great scientist didn't want to take to his grave. Jacob has spent his entire adult life obsessively hunting down that secret--with nothing to show for it but the scorn of his colleagues and the tattered remnants of a once-promising teaching career. But now, thanks to a lucky break, Jacob has a chance to get his life back on track. His appointment as an adjunct professor at the University of Virginia is a fresh start, and he's vowed to end his pursuit of Einstein's secret. Until history chooses this moment to deliver him one more clue. A clue that leads him to an impossible and unbelievable discovery: Time travel. And so begins the last leg of Jacob's desperate quest, one where history is not only changeable--it's changing. All by itself. And if Jacob doesn't rescue Einstein's secret, everything that he's ever known will disappear forever.

260 pages. 4.1 stars after 111 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* When the World Is Ready for Bed by *Gillian Shields - $1.99*

When the world / Is ready for bed / The sky grows dark / The sun glows red. The little flowers / Shut their eyes / The night birds sing / Their lullabies Told with a gently rhyming text, this lovely story of the world falling asleep is just right for soothing babies and toddlers at bedtime.

26 pages. 5.0 stars after 12 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* No Way Back: A Novel by *Matthew Klein - $2.99*

In the new thriller from critics' favorite Matthew Klein, Jimmy Thane thinks that his new job as the CEO of a failing company will help turn his life around. He should think again. Jimmy Thane knows all about crossroads. Every time he's faced with one he's taken the wrong path. At the peak of his career, he chose alcohol. When his job became shaky, he turned to drugs. And when his wife lost faith in him, he turned to other women. Now, Jimmy's clean, and he's at a new crossroad: he's landed the job of a CEO at a failing company in South Florida and has seven weeks to turn it around. Except, from the moment he enters the building, he senses there's something very wrong-the place is too quiet, too empty. When the police come calling about the disappearance of the former CEO, Jimmy begins to wonder what he got himself into.

Then he discovers surveillance equipment in his neighbor's house, looking straight into his living room. And he begins to notice that his wife isn't just tired, she's terrified, and trying to hide it.

Nothing is as it seems. Jimmy no longer feels like he's living the dream. Instead, he's plunged into the worst kind of nightmare there is. And when he finally gets to the truth, it's more shocking and terrifying than could be imagined.

465 pages. 3.9 stars after 33 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Bent by *H.B. Heinzer - $1.99*

There's one thing Julia Wilson has learned in life: you can't push aside your own dreams for anyone. Newly divorced, Julia returns to the small hometown she swore she'd left forever. She plans on enjoying the cheap rental a friend offers and staying there just long enough to figure out her next steps in life. But before long, Julia realizes she's made a big mistake. A decade ago, Micah Anderson promised Julia forever but broke her heart right before she left for college. Now, Julia's back in town, and he's going to have to tell her the truth about why he left her-it's impossible to hide a twelve-year-old child when you live in such a small town. Can Julia forgive Micah and start anew? Should she try to make a relationship work if Micah's past becomes a threat to her safety? Should she follow her dreams if it means giving up on a second chance with her first love?

266 pages. 4.1 stars after 179 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Secrets of Power Negotiating: 15th Anniversary Edition (Inside Secrets from a Master Negotiator) by *Roger Dawson - $1.99*

Roger Dawson's Secrets of Power Negotiating has changed the way American business thinks about negotiating. Thinking "win-win"-looking for that magical third solution in which everyone wins but nobody loses-can be a naive and ultimately unsuccessful approach in today's tough business environment. Power Negotiating teaches that the way you negotiate can get you everything you want and still convince the other side that they won also. This third edition has been completely revised and updated to reflect the changing dynamics of business today. New and expanded sections include:

Twenty sure-fire negotiating gambits.
How to negotiate over the telephone, by e-mail, and via instant messaging.
How to read body language.
Listening to hidden meanings in conversation.
Dealing with people from other cultures.
How to become an expert mediator.

Secrets of Power Negotiating covers every aspect of the negotiating process with practical, proven advice, from beginning steps to critical final moves: how to recognize unethical tactics, key principles of the Power Negotiating strategy, why money is not as important as everyone thinks, negotiating pressure points, understanding the other party and gaining the upper hand, and analyses of different negotiating styles.

353 pages. 4.7 stars after 146 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* No Peace for the Damned (Magnolia Kelch Series Book 1) by *Megan Powell - $1.99*

Magnolia Kelch is no stranger to pain. Beautiful and powerful, she's spent her entire life at the mercy of her sadistic father and the rest of the Kelch clan, who have tortured her and tested the limits of her powers. After one particularly heinous night that leaves Magnolia nearly dead, she finally sees her chance for escape&#8230; But this first taste of freedom is short-lived when she collides with Thirteen, head of the Network-a secret organization dedicated to fighting supernatural criminals-who recruits her into the group. Even as she's coming to grips with this new life and the horrific memories that still haunt her, she's conflicted by her growing attraction to fellow team member Theo and the emergence of new, untested abilities. After months of grueling training, her loyalty to the team is tested when she learns her target is the Network's most wanted: the Kelch family. Revenge may course through her veins, but so does the blood of the Kelches. And opposing her family may cost her the thing she treasures most. After all, Magnolia is still a Kelch. And the Kelch are damned.

"Make way for an engaging new voice in urban fantasy! Megan Powell explores the dark and evil in her gripping debut. You won't be able to put this down, and the ending will leave you wanting more..." -Sandy Williams, author of _The Shadow Reader_

259 pages. 4.0 stars after 195 reviews

Two books in the Magnolia Kelch series for $1.99 each

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Sitting In My Box by *Dee Lillegard - $1.99*

What happens when a boy with a book, a tall giraffe, an old gray elephant, a big baboon, a grumpy lion, and a hippopotamus try to squeeze into one tiny cardboard box? Ask the flea! Playful cartoon-like illustrations by Jon Agee follow the cumulative narrative and the boy's imagination as he reads about different wild animals.

36 pages. 4.4 stars after 75 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Yellow Crocus by *Laila Ibrahim - $1.99*

Moments after Lisbeth is born, she's taken from her mother and handed over to an enslaved wet nurse, Mattie, a young mother separated from her own infant son in order to care for her tiny charge. Thus begins an intense relationship that will shape both of their lives for decades to come. Though Lisbeth leads a life of privilege, she finds nothing but loneliness in the company of her overwhelmed mother and her distant, slave-owning father. As she grows older, Mattie becomes more like family to Lisbeth than her own kin and the girl's visits to the slaves' quarters-and their lively and loving community-bring them closer together than ever. But can two women in such disparate circumstances form a bond like theirs without consequence? This deeply moving tale of unlikely love traces the journey of these very different women as each searches for freedom and dignity. Revised edition: This edition of Yellow Crocus includes editorial revisions.

253 pages. 4.7 stars after 1986 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* SEAL Of My Dreams by *Stephanie Bond - $1.99*

All proceeds from sales of SEAL of My Dreams go to the Veterans Research Corporation, a non-profit fundraiser for veterans' medical research.

Honor, duty, courage, passion . . . the men of the Navy SEALs are a special breed of hero, and in these novellas by eighteen top romance authors the SEALs are celebrated not only as symbols of devoted service to their country but as the kind of men every woman wants to love. They'll rescue a damsel in distress and her lap dog, too. They'll battle hometown dramas and international bad guys. When it comes to giving away their hearts, they'll risk everything.

Between them, the authors of SEAL of My Dreams have won dozens of writing awards including multiple RITAs from Romance Writers of America. Their nearly 600 published novels have sold at least 35 million copies worldwide. The SEAL of My Dreams roster includes many of the best-known authors in modern romance fiction. In addition, many have strong family connections to the servicemen and women of our nation's military, and many specialize in novels featuring heroes and heroines from all branches of service.

380 pages. 4.4 stars after 60 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A Friend Like Henry: The Remarkable True Story of an Autistic Boy and the Dog That Unlocked His World by *Nuala Gardner - $1.99*

Now a _New York Times_ Bestseller!

"The incredible story of a family with an autistic son, Dale, who conquers his disability thanks to the special bond he forms with Henry, a golden retriever puppy ... This is a fascinating and inspiring real-life account."-Woman & Home A Friend Like Henry: The remarkable true story of an autistic boy and the dog that unlocked his world When Jamie and Nuala Gardner chose a puppy for their son, Dale, they weren't an ordinary family choosing an ordinary pet. Dale's autism was so severe that the smallest deviation from his routine could provoke a terrifying tantrum. Family life was almost destroyed by his condition, and his parents spent most of their waking hours trying to break into their son's autistic world and give him the help he so desperately needed. But after years of constant effort and slow progress, the Gardners' lives were transformed when they welcomed a new member into the family, Henry, a gorgeous golden retriever puppy. The bond between Dale and his dog would change their lives ...

"This touching story is an emotional rollercoaster." -_Book Review_ "Emotionally charged, this is a story that raises powerful issues in a deeply personal and insightful manner." -*Irish Examiner*

280 pages. 4.6 stars after 145 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Synchronic: 13 Tales of Time Travel by *Michael Bunker - $1.99*

Synchronic: 13 Tales of Time Travel introduces 13 varied and original takes on the pitfalls and paradoxes of time travel-from some of today's most talented voices.

From Michael Bunker's story of a father, a son, and the legendary Santa Anna Gold, to Jason Gurley's heart-wrenching tale of an astronaut forever torn from his young wife and daughter, these stories will keep you on the edge of your seat, and often have you guessing right up until the final word.

You'll meet a prison therapist who treats his patients by going back and preventing their crimes; a woman who can't stop reliving her life, no matter how much it hurts; a space marine suffering from a time-altering brain injury; a woman who will betray the man she loves to correct a horrible mistake; a vengeful soul from ages past; and a time cop charged with preserving the timelines of multiple universes.

You'll experience a world where time travel is so common, reality itself hangs by a thread; a love story that overcomes the unforgiving barriers of time; a thrilling encounter with a pack of T. rex; a historian's efforts to alter Roman history; and the first manned mission to the Red Planet-or is it?

So sit back and enjoy. Just be sure you've got plenty of time.

440 pages. 4.5 stars after 116 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Larklight by *Philip Reeve - $1.99*

Arthur (Art) Mumby and his irritating sister Myrtle live with their father in the huge and rambling house, Larklight, travelling through space on a remote orbit far beyond the Moon. One ordinary sort of morning they receive a correspondence informing them that a gentleman is on his way to visit, a Mr Webster. Visitors to Larklight are rare if not unique, and a frenzy of preparation ensues. But it is entirely the wrong sort of preparation, as they discover when their guest arrives, and a Dreadful and Terrifying (and Marvellous) adventure begins. It takes them to the furthest reaches of Known Space, where they must battle the evil First Ones in a desperate attempt to save each other - and the Universe. Recounted through the eyes of Art himself, Larklight is sumptuously designed and illustrated throughout.

416 pages. 4.5 stars after 56 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Sisters of Treason: A Novel by *Elizabeth Fremantle - $1.99*

From the author of Queen's Gambit, which People magazine called, "A must-read for Philippa Gregory fans," a gripping historical novel about two sisters who tread as dangerously close to the crown as their tragic sister, Lady Jane Grey, executed after just nine days on the throne.

Early in Mary Tudor's turbulent reign, Lady Catherine and Lady Mary Grey are reeling after the brutal execution of their elder seventeen-year-old sister, Lady Jane Grey, and the succession is by no means stable. In Sisters of Treason, Elizabeth Freemantle brings these young women to life in a spellbinding Tudor tale of love and politics.

Neither sister is well suited to a dangerous life at court. Flirtatious Lady Catherine, thought to be the true heir, cannot control her compulsion to love and be loved. Her sister, clever Lady Mary, has a crooked spine and a tiny stature in an age when physical perfection equates to goodness-and both girls have inherited the Tudor blood that is more curse than blessing. For either girl to marry without royal permission would be a potentially fatal political act. It is the royal portrait painter, Levina Teerlinc, who helps the girls survive these troubled times. She becomes their mentor and confidante, but when the Queen's sister, the hot-headed Elizabeth, inherits the crown, life at court becomes increasingly treacherous for the surviving Grey sisters. Ultimately each young woman must decide how far she will go to defy her Queen, risk her life, and find the safety and love she longs for.

From "a brilliant new player in the court of royal fiction," (People) Sisters of Treason brings to vivid life the perilous and romantic lives of two little known young women who played a major role in the complex politics of their day.

449 pages. 4.4 stars after 24 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Refining Felicity (The School for Manners Series Book 1) by *M. C. Beaton - $1.99*

The Misses Tribble, Amy and Effie, spinsters of a certain age, have lived for years on expectations of a great inheritance. When this fails to materialize, they are truly destitute. Desperate, they advertise that they will refine wild and unruly daughters, present them, and see them safely wed. This first volume concerns Lady Felicity Vane and the Marquess of Ravenswood in a love-hate courtship. The Tribbles are charmers and much more fun than their charges.

126 pages. 4.2 stars after 30 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Hollywood Book of Death: The Bizarre, Often Sordid, Passings of More than 125 American Movie and TV Idols by *James Parish - $1.99*

Discover the tantalizing details of Hollywood's famous and infamous fatalities The death of a celebrity is often as fascinating as--and sometimes more fascinating than--a star's actual life. From the grisly end of Sharon Tate at the hands of the Manson family and the mysterious demise of Bob Crane to the peaceful passings of Lucille Ball and George Burns, The Hollywood Book of Death is a captivating and appealingly packaged volume of more than 125 television and movie stars' final curtain calls. Arranged by manner of death, these well-researched accounts include details of celebrities' colorful lives and unusual deaths, their funerals, and the intriguing aftermath. With more than 100 rare photographs and a special "necrology" index of more than 6,000 stars and directors, along with a section revealing where Hollywood personalities are resting in eternal sleep, this enthralling reference promises to be on every film and television buff's "Top 10" gift list.

434 pages. 4.2 stars after 78 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Flash Vol. 1: Move Forward (The New 52) by *FRANCIS MANAPUL - $1.99*

Struck by a bolt of lightning and doused in chemicals, Central City Police scientist Barry Allen was transformed into the fastest man alive. Tapping into the energy field called The Speed Force, he applies a tenacious sense of justice to protect an serve the world as The Flash! The Fastest Man Alive returns to his own monthly series as part of the DC Comics-The New 52 event with the writer/artist team of Francis Manapul and Brian Buccellato. The Flash knows he can't be everywhere at once, but he has seemingly met his match when he faces DC Comic' hottest new Super Villain, Mob Rule, who really can be everywhere at once! As Mob Rule wages a campaign of crime across Central City, including an electromagnetic blast that plunges the city into darkness, The Flash learns the the only way he can capture Mob Rule and save Central City is to learn how to make his brain function even faster than before-but as much as it helps him, it also comes with a steep price.

192 pages. 4.3 stars after 79 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Agony of Alice by *Phyllis Reynolds Naylor - $1.99*

Life, Alice McKinley feels, is just one big embarrassment. Here she is, about to be a teenager and she doesn't know how. It's worse for her than for anyone else, she believes, because she has no role model. Her mother has been dead for years. Help and advice can only come from her father, manager of a music store, and her nineteen-year-old brother, who is a slob. What do they know about being a teen age girl?

What she needs, Alice decides, is a gorgeous woman who does everything right, as a roadmap, so to speak. If only she finds herself, when school begins, in the classroom of the beautiful sixth-grade teacher, Miss Cole, her troubles will be over. Unfortunately, she draws the homely, pear-shaped Mrs. Plotkin. One of Mrs. Plotkin's first assignments is for each member of the class to keep a journal of their thoughts and feelings. Alice calls hers "The Agony of Alice," and in it she records all the embarrassing things that happen to her.

Through the school year, Alice has lots to record. She also comes to know the lovely Miss Cole, as well as Mrs. Plotkin. And she meets an aunt and a female cousin whom she has not really known before. Out of all this, to her amazement, comes a role model -- one that she would never have accepted before she made a few very important discoveries on her own, things no roadmap could have shown her. Alice moves on, ready to be a wise teenager.

176 pages. 4.4 stars after 60 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Dangerous Games by *Michael Prescott - $1.99*

Maverick FBI special agent Tess McCallum (nicknamed "Super Fed" by an adoring media, the central investigator in previous novel Next Victim) is back, and she has got a new partner-one she does not want and does not trust. She is chasing a vicious kidnapper known as the "Rain Man," who leaves his victims chained up in a vast storm drain system underneath Los Angeles, doomed to drown unless their ransom is paid on time, and only by the City of Los Angeles, to his off-shore bank account. A freelance security agent named Abby Sinclair, who specializes in putting stalkers behind bars, often by extra-legal means, has already had her hooks in the case for a while and is working for a woman who may have been targeted-and who does not trust the authorities to protect her. Since a rainstorm has already started, the time available to save a woman's life is very brief-and there are already two dead victims to demonstrate the high cost of making mistakes or even just being too slow to act. Only by working together can the two investigators piece together the clues to help them figure out who (and maybe even how many people) the killer really is. Nail-biting suspense, unexpected story twists, and surprise piled upon surprise all work together to deliver an irresistible read and an incredible page-turner of a story.

404 pages. 4.2 stars after 79 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Love Rehab: A Novel in Twelve Steps by *Jo Piazza - $1.99*

For anyone who has ever overdosed on love-or planned the wedding before the second date-Jo Piazza's dazzling debut novel is a must-read

Cyber-stalking, drive-bys, drunken text messaging, creating fake email accounts-you're gonna have to face it, you're addicted to love.

Sophie isn't dealing with her breakup well. Dumped by her boyfriend, Eric, for his sexting, D-cupped, young Floozy McSecretary, Sophie leaves Manhattan and lands back in her hometown, crushed and pajama-clad, blaming herself and begging her ex for a second chance.

But when her best friend, Annie, gets in trouble for driving drunk and is forced to go to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting, something clicks in Sophie's strung-out mind. Women need love rehab, she realizes, to help fix the craziness that comes along with falling for someone.

If you start it, they will come. When she opens up her home to the obsessed and lovelorn, Sophie finds a way to help women out there who have overdosed on the wrong men-and she saves herself in the process.

Love is a drug and the only things that can save us are the steps, rules, and one another. Step one: Admit you have a problem, and keep the hell away from Facebook.

230 pages. 4.0 stars after 43 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Hal Moore: A Soldier Once . . . And Always by *Mike Guardia - $1.99*

Hal Moore, one of the most admired American combat leaders of the last fifty years, has until now been best known to the public for being portrayed by Mel Gibson in the movie We Were Soldiers. In this first-ever, fully illustrated biography, we finally learn the full story of one of America's true military heroes.

A 1945 graduate of West Point, Moore's first combats occurred during the Korean War, where he fought in the battles of Old Baldy, T-Bone, and Pork Chop Hill. At the beginning of the Vietnam War, Moore commanded the 1st Battalion of the 7th Cavalry in the first full-fledged battle between US and North Vietnamese regulars. Drastically outnumbered and nearly overrun, Moore led from the front, and though losing seventy-nine soldiers, accounted for 1,200 of the enemy before the Communists withdrew. This Battle of Ia Drang pioneered the use of "air mobile infantry"-delivering troops into battle via helicopter-which became the staple of US operations for the remainder of the war. He later wrote of his experiences in the bestselling book We Were Soldiers Once... and Young.

Following his tour in Vietnam, he assumed command of the 7th Infantry Division, forward-stationed in South Korea, and in 1971, he took command of the Army Training Center at Fort Ord, California. In this capacity, he oversaw the US Army's transition from a conscript-based to an all-volunteer force. He retired as a lieutenant general in 1977.

At this writing, Hal Moore is ninety years old and living quietly in Auburn, Alabama. He graciously allowed the author interviews and granted full access to his files and collection of letters, documents, and never-before-published photographs.

232 pages. 4.7 stars after 96 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Last God Standing by *Michael Boatman - $1.99*

When God decides to quit and join the human race to see what all the fuss is about, all Hell breaks loose. Sensing his abdication, the other defunct gods of Earth's vanquished pantheons want a piece of the action He abandoned. Meanwhile, the newly-humanised deity must discover the whereabouts and intentions of the similarly reincarnated Lucifer, and block the ascension of a murderous new God. How is he ever going to make it as a stand-up comedian with all of this going on&#8230;? File Under: Fantasy [ Gods Behaving Badly | Power Struggle | The Way He Tells 'Em | Simply Devine ]

400 pages. 3.8 stars after 15 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Summer I Found You by *Jolene Perry - $1.99*

Kate's dream boyfriend has just broken up with her and she's still reeling from her diagnosis of type 1 diabetes.

Aidan planned on being a lifer in the army and went to Afghanistan straight out of high school. Now he's a disabled young veteran struggling to embrace his new life.

When Kate and Aidan find each other neither one wants to get attached. But could they be right for each other after all?

261 pages. 4.1 stars after 53 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Spellman Files: Document #1 by *Lisa Lutz - $1.99*

The Spellman Files is the first novel in a winning and hilarious mystery series featuring Isabel "Izzy" Spellman (part Nancy Drew, part Dirty Harry) and her highly functioning yet supremely dysfunctional family of private investigators.

Meet Isabel "Izzy" Spellman, private investigator. This twenty-eight-year-old may have a checkered past littered with romantic mistakes, excessive drinking, and creative vandalism; she may be addicted to Get Smart reruns and prefer entering homes through windows rather than doors-but the upshot is she's good at her job as a licensed private investigator with her family's firm, Spellman Investigations. Invading people's privacy comes naturally to Izzy. In fact, it comes naturally to all the Spellmans. If only they could leave their work at the office. To be a Spellman is to snoop on a Spellman; tail a Spellman; dig up dirt on, blackmail, and wiretap a Spellman.

Izzy walks an indistinguishable line between Spellman family member and Spellman employee. Duties include: completing assignments from the bosses, aka Mom and Dad (preferably without scrutiny); appeasing her chronically perfect lawyer brother (often under duress); setting an example for her fourteen-year-old sister, Rae (who's become addicted to "recreational surveillance"); and tracking down her uncle (who randomly disappears on benders dubbed "Lost Weekends"). But when Izzy's parents hire Rae to follow her (for the purpose of ascertaining the identity of Izzy's new boyfriend), Izzy snaps and decides that the only way she will ever be normal is if she gets out of the family business. But there's a hitch: she must take one last job before they'll let her go-a fifteen-year-old, ice-cold missing person case. She accepts, only to experience a disappearance far closer to home, which becomes the most important case of her life.

372 pages. 4.2 stars after 322 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Home by Morning (A Powell Springs Novel) by *Alexis Harrington - $1.99*

October 1918: En route from New York to Seattle, Jessica Layton stops for a visit in her hometown of Powell Springs, Oregon, and comes face-to-face with Cole Braddock, her first and only love from years ago. Now Jessica is a highly accomplished clinical physician preparing for an exciting new job in Washington, and Cole is a successful horse breeder who is courting her sister Amy. Both are convinced they have moved beyond their youthful passion and the heartbreak it produced; nonetheless, they are grateful that Jessica's brief visit will leave little opportunity to rehash old wounds. But before Dr. Layton can leave town, Powell Springs is hit hard by the influenza epidemic ravaging the country. With no other doctors available, Jessica must remain in Oregon and tend to her friends and former neighbors. Her work brings her in constant contact with Cole, and with each passing day he finds it harder to convince himself that mild-tempered Amy can fill his heart as Jessica once did. Set against the gritty backdrop of World War I and the epidemic of 1918, Home by Morning is a raw, compelling story of betrayal, heartbreak, and redemption.

329 pages. 3.9 stars after 251 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* 2 Years to a Million in Real Estate by *Matthew A. Martinez - $1.99*

Quit your day job! Make a million in real estate! It's easier than you think!

A few years ago, Matthew Martinez was a lot like you - he worked hard to make as big a salary as he could. But it wasn't enough. He worked by the clock, and yearned to be his own boss. With a small amount of savings, he acquired his first rental property. Two years later, he was making more from his rentals than he was working 9 to 5, so he quit his day job to oversee his real estate investments. Today, he enjoys a multi-million-dollar collection of income-producing properties--and he's ready to share his money-making strategies so you can begin your own journey to career and financial independence.

Two Years to a Million in Real Estate shows you everything you need to know, including how to
-Invest small amounts early-on while working a full-time job
-Avoid real estate "bubble" risks
-Get others to pay your mortgage for you
-Pick a hot property (and spot others that will become hot)
-Simplify the ins-and-outs of financing
-Negotiate like a pro
-Screen for reliable tenants
-Understand how local tenant laws work
-Hire good people to manage your properties
-Know when to sell

256 pages. 4.4 stars after 126 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Contagious by *Jacqueline Druga - $1.99*

What starts as an emergence of a new virus quickly turns into Mother Nature's ultimate population control.

While attending a seminar at the Ambassador Hotel, Ava Mason is unknowingly exposed to a carrier of a highly contagious virus. The next morning, she wakes to a steady pounding on her door. Within minutes, her home is stormed and she and her three children are apprehended, placed in a van and taken away.

Quarantined.

They are told nothing. No one is. Ava, her children, and others are brought to the Ambassador and sealed in. It is one of many locations quarantined in an attempt to contain the virus . The outbreak rapidly spirals out of control and the world is thrown into chaos and economic collapse.

What was once their prison becomes their safe haven from a world besieged with violence, illness and a world that desperately stops at nothing to end the virus.

While quarantined, Ava and the others form a bond and they watch as not only the world, but those around them fall victim to the virus.

To Ava, what happens outside the hotel is minuscule compared to what happens inside. Everything she loves and cares about is in the Ambassador. She wants only to protect her children. But can she against such an invincible foe such as the virus that pushed the world to the brink of extinction.

295 pages. 4.2 stars after 89 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Bedtime for Mommy by *Amy Krouse Rosenthal - $1.99*

When it's Mommy's bedtime, she begs her little girl -- Five more minutes? Ok, but then brush your teeth! But then Mommy wants another glass of water...another story...luckily this little girl is very patient!A hilarious reversal of the classic bedtime routine in which a little girl puts Mommy (and then Daddy) to bed.

32 pages. 4.5 stars after 33 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* A Shade of Vampire by *Bella Forrest - $0.99*

THE SERIES WITH OVER A MILLION BOOKS SOLD Over 4,325 Five-Star Reviews (on Amazon & Goodreads). Recommended Read on USA Today's Happy Ever After blog. Amazon Overall Top 10 Bestseller. #1 Bestseller in Vampire Romance, Paranormal & Fantasy. "...an utterly enthralling, highly exciting and beautifully sensitive story... Five stars and a standing ovation for A Shade of Vampire and its wonderful author, Bella Forrest." -

Books For Tomorrow ★★★★★ On the evening of Sofia Claremont's seventeenth birthday, she is sucked into a nightmare from which she cannot wake. A quiet evening walk along a beach brings her face to face with a dangerous pale creature that craves much more than her blood. She is kidnapped to an island where the sun is eternally forbidden to shine. An island uncharted by any map and ruled by the most powerful vampire coven on the planet. She wakes here as a slave, a captive in chains. Sofia's life takes a thrilling and terrifying turn when she is the one selected out of hundreds of girls to join the harem of Derek Novak, the dark royal Prince. Despite his addiction to power and obsessive thirst for her blood, Sofia soon realizes that the safest place on the island is within his quarters, and she must do all within her power to win him over if she is to survive even one more night. Will she succeed? ...Or is she destined to the same fate that all other girls have met at the hands of the Novaks? Scroll up & click the buy button now to find out... "I challenge you to read this book and not love it." -

Get Lost In Fiction ★★★★★

155 pages. 4.3 stars after 3635 reviews

8 books by Bella Forrest, $0.99 each. First one above, the remainder below.

      ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Blackberry Summer (Hope's Crossing Book 1) by *Raeanne Thayne - $1.99*

Claire Bradford needed a wake-up call. What she didn't need was a tragic car accident. As a single mom and the owner of a successful bead shop, Claire leads a predictable life in Hope's Crossing, Colorado. So what if she has no time for romance? At least, that's what she tells herself, especially when her best friend's sexy younger brother comes back to town as the new chief of police. But when the accident forces Claire to slow down and lean on others-especially Riley McKnight-she realizes, for the first time, that things need to change. And not just in her own life. The accident-and the string of robberies committed by teenagers that led up to it-is a wake-up call to the people of Hope's Crossing. The sense of community and togetherness had been lost during those tough years. But with a mysterious "Angel of Hope" working to inspire the town, Riley and Claire will find themselves opening up to love and other possibilities by the end of an extraordinary summer&#8230;.

377 pages. 4.4 stars after 80 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Fifties by *David Halberstam - $1.99*

Exuberant and ambitious, The Fifties delves into a decade that remains a monumental and lasting turning point in American history

Joe McCarthy. Marilyn Monroe. The H-bomb. Ozzie and Harriet. Elvis. Civil rights. It's undeniable: The fifties were a defining decade for America, complete with sweeping cultural change and political upheaval. This decade is also the focus of David Halberstam's triumphant The Fifties, which stands as an enduring classic and was an instant New York Times bestseller upon its publication. More than a survey of the decade, it is a masterfully woven examination of far-reaching change, from the unexpected popularity of Holiday Inn to the marketing savvy behind McDonald's expansion. A meditation on the staggering influence of image and rhetoric, The Fifties is vintage Halberstam, who was hailed by the Denver Post as "a lively, graceful writer who makes you . . . understand how much of our time was born in those years."

This ebook features an extended biography of David Halberstam.

"In retrospect," writes David Halberstam, "the pace of the fifties seemed slower, almost languid. Social ferment, however, was beginning just beneath this placid surface." He shows how the United States began to emerge from the long shadow of FDR's 12-year presidency, with the military-industrial complex and the Beat movement simultaneously growing strong. Television brought not only situation comedies but controversial congressional hearings into millions of living rooms. While Alfred Kinsey was studying people's sex lives, Gregory Pincus and other researchers began work on a pill that would forever alter the course of American reproductive practices. Halberstam takes on these social upheavals and more, charting a course that is as easy to navigate as it is wide-ranging.

654 pages. 4.3 stars after 444 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Liege-Killer (Paratwa, 1) by *Christopher Hinz - $1.99*

Two hundred years after a nuclear apocalypse forced humanity to flee earth, humans still remember the most feared warriors of that planet--the Paratwa, genetically modified killers who occupy two bodies controlled by one vicious mind. The legendary Paratwa named Reemul, known as the Liege-Killer, was the strongest of them all. Now someone has revived Reemul from stasis and sent him to terrorize the peaceful orbital colonies of Earth. Is this an isolated incident, or has the one who unleashed this terrible power announced a gambit for control over the entire human race?

458 pages. 4.8 stars after 138 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Nick and Tesla's High-Voltage Danger Lab: A Mystery with Electromagnets, Burglar Alarms, and Other Gadgets You Can Build Yourself by *Bob Pflugfelder - $1.99*

Nick and Tesla are bright 11-year-old siblings with a knack for science, electronics, and getting into trouble. When their parents mysteriously vanish, they're sent to live with their Uncle Newt, a brilliant inventor who engineers top-secret gadgets for a classified government agency. It's not long before Nick and Tesla are embarking on adventures of their own-engineering all kinds of outrageous MacGyverish contraptions to save their skin: 9-volt burglar alarms, electromagnets, mobile tracking devices, and more. Readers are invited to join in the fun as each story contains instructions and blueprints for five different projects. In Nick and Tesla's High-Voltage Danger Lab, we meet the characters and learn how to make everything from rocket launchers to soda-powered vehicles. Learning about science has never been so dangerous-or so much fun!

242 pages. 4.5 stars after 64 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Unintended Consequences (Innocent Prisoners Project) by *Marti Green - $1.99*

Nineteen years ago, Indiana police found the body of a young girl, burned beyond recognition and buried in the woods. They arrested George Calhoun for murdering his daughter, and his wife testified against him at the trial. George maintains he didn't do it. That the body isn't his little Angelina. But that's all he's ever said-no other defense, no other explanation. The jury convicted him. Now his appeals have been exhausted, and his execution is just six weeks away.

Dani Trumball, an attorney for the Help Innocent Prisoners Project, wants to believe him. After all, there was no forensic evidence to prove that the body in the woods was George's daughter. But if the girl isn't Angelina, then who is it? And what happened to the Calhouns' missing daughter? Despite the odds, the questions push Dani to take the case. For nineteen years, George Calhoun has stayed silent. But he's ready to talk, and if the story he tells Dani is true, it changes everything.

292 pages. 4.2 stars after 928 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Wickedly Charming by *Kristine Grayson - $1.99*

"Wickedly entertaining! Light, witty, and original, Wickedly Charming is also a wry insider's view of publishing and the heady delights of being a booklover." -Mary Jo Putney, New York Times bestselling author of Never Less Than A Lady

He's given up on happily-ever-after... Cinderella's Prince Charming is divorced and at a dead end. The new owner of a bookstore, Charming has given up on women, royalty, and anything that smacks of a future. That is, until he meets up with Mellie...

But she may be the key to happily-right-now Mellie is sick and tired of stepmothers being misunderstood. Vampires have redeemed their reputation, why shouldn't stepmothers do the same? Then she runs into the handsomest, most charming man she's ever met and discovers she's going about her mission all wrong... It's only natural that sparks fly and magic ensues when these two fairy tale refugees put their heads-and vulnerable hearts-together...

Praise for Simply Irresistible "A sweet romance...Grayson's clever, humor-tinged writing is absolutely delightful." -Booklist

"Danger, humor, and passion are all here and in full force." -RT Bookclub Top Pick

384 pages. 3.8 stars after 40 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Great Siege: Malta 1565 by *Ernle Bradford - $1.99*

Suleiman the Magnificent, the most powerful ruler in the world, was determined to conquer Europe. Only one thing stood in his way: a dot of an island in the Mediterranean called Malta, occupied by the Knights of St. John, the cream of the warriors of the Holy Roman Empire. A clash of civilizations the likes of which had not been seen since Persia invaded Greece was shaping up. Determined to capture Malta and use its port to launch operations against Europe, Suleiman sent an armada and an overwhelming army. A few thousand defenders in Fort St. Elmo fought to the last man, enduring cruel hardships. When they captured the fort, the Turks took no prisoners and mutilated the defenders' bodies. Grand Master La Vallette of the Knights reciprocated by decapitating his Turkish prisoners and using their heads to cannonade the enemy. Then the battle for Malta began in earnest: no quarter asked, none given.

262 pages. 4.7 stars after 107 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Outer Rims by *Clint Morey - $1.99*

The universe is shrinking as humans spread throughout the stars. But expansion means contact with new worlds and species-and with them, new challenges. As a young boy, Matthew Wallace experienced this as the child of missionaries on the planet Altair, living a rugged existence on the undeveloped world. Undeveloped, but not uninhabited. For Altair was home to a proud race of warriors-the Ananke. The same warriors Matthew watched as they murdered his parents. Now he is the Marshal of the place he swore he'd never return to, his hatred for the Ananke only tempered by his desperation to treat his wife's terrible illness. For located on Altair is a clinic performing medical miracles, curing men and women of terminal diseases that even the most advanced technologies can't touch. And yet, nothing is without its price, and as Matthew learns more about the world where he's now charged with keeping the peace, he slowly realizes he's going to have to decide what is more important: The life of his wife&#8230;or the lives of an entire species. A sci-fi thriller that calls to mind the grand masters of the genre, The Outer Rims explores the morality of doing whatever is necessary and the question of whether humanity and sentience are one in the same.

Episode List

This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

389 pages. 4.0 stars after 104 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Columbus by *Demi - $1.99*

Born in 1451 in the seafaring nation of Genoa in northern Italy, Christopher Columbus grew up watching ships sail into the harbor loaded with riches from Egypt, Spain, England, and Belgium. Columbus was convinced that he could gain gold, silk, ivory, and much personal wealth for himself if he were to sail west from Europe to the East and trade with China and India. When Queen Isabella of Castile and King Ferdinand of Aragon finally provided him with three ships, a crew, and supplies for his journey, Columbus embarked on the first of four voyages to the East in 1492. Although he never reached Asia, he did land in Central and South America, establishing a firm foothold in America and opening up wider European exploration to the new continent and other foreign lands.

Demi portrays Columbus as a great navigator and explorer, but she also provides a balanced view of his accomplishments, describing his enslavement of the native Taino Indians of Central America and his mismanagement of the colonies that he established in the Indies. Using Chinese paintbrushes and inks, gold overlays, and Italian marbled paper from Florence, Italy, she paints Columbus's vast world with characteristic skill and beauty.

64 pages. 4.6 stars after 49 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Adventures of Henry Thoreau: A Young Man's Unlikely Path to Walden Pond by *Michael Sims - $1.99*

Henry David Thoreau has long been an intellectual icon and folk hero. In this strikingly original profile, Michael Sims reveals how the bookish, quirky young man who kept quitting jobs evolved into the patron saint of environmentalism and nonviolent activism. Working from nineteenth-century letters and diaries by Thoreau's family, friends, and students, Sims charts Henry's course from his time at Harvard through the years he spent living in a cabin beside Walden Pond in Concord, Massachusetts. Sims uncovers a previously hidden Thoreau-the rowdy boy reminiscent of Tom Sawyer, the sarcastic college iconoclast, the devoted son who kept imitating his beloved older brother's choices in life. Thoreau was deeply influenced by his parents-his father owned a pencil factory in Concord, his mother was an abolitionist and social activist-and by Ralph Waldo Emerson, his frequent mentor. Sims relates intimate, telling moments in Thoreau's daily life-in Emerson's library; teaching his neighbor and friend, Nathaniel Hawthorne, to row a boat; exploring the natural world and Native American culture; tutoring Emerson's nephew on Staten Island and walking the streets of New York in the hope of launching a writing career. Returned from New York, Thoreau approached Emerson to ask if he could build a cabin on his mentor's land on the shores of Walden Pond, anticipating the isolation would galvanize his thoughts and actions. That it did. While at the cabin, he wrote his first book, A Week on the Concord and Merrimack Rivers, and refined the journal entries that formed the core of Walden. Resisting what he felt were unfair taxes, he spent the night in jail that led to his celebrated essay "Civil Disobedience," which would inspire the likes of Gandhi and Martin Luther King. Chronicling Thoreau's youthful transformation, Sims reveals how this decade would resonate over the rest of his life, and thereafter throughout American literature and history.

385 pages. 4.6 stars after 13 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* It's Complicated by *Julia Kent - $1.99*

From New York Times and USA Today Bestselling Author Julia Kent: Hot make-out session? Check. With the dreamy obstetrician? Check. While her best friend is in labor? Um... It's Complicated. Josie Mendham never meant to have her own (radically different) set of gasps and moans a few doors down from where her best friend, Laura, was giving birth. And stealing away with the obstetrician who was consulting on Laura's case certainly wasn't part of any birth plan. When Dr. Alex Derjian watched the foursome enter the labor ward he did a doubletake: two dads? That defied biology as he knew it. Even more intriguing was the woman with the birthing mother and the fathers: Josie, the nurse he'd been watching from afar for months. One elevator kiss led to an on-call room soiree and soon he was breaking every romantic rule in his playbook. Finding his way into her pants wouldn't be hard. But into her heart? That would be a challenge. It's Complicated is the much-awaited novel that combines the stories of Laura, Mike, Dylan, Josie, and Madge from the Her Billionaires series with Darla, Trevor and Joe from the New York Times and USA Today bestseller Random Acts of Crazy, with Alex and Josie at the center of it all. Romantic Comedy meets New Adult romance in this novel that asks whether people can get out of their own way and learn that love isn't easy...but it's always worth it

512 pages. 4.2 stars after 182 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Hillbilly Heart by *Billy Ray Cyrus - $1.99*

Billy Ray Cyrus is an award-winning country music legend whose "Achy Breaky Heart" propelled his debut album, "Some Gave All," to the top of the charts for a record-breaking seventeen weeks. He's also father of Miley Cyrus, one of Hollywood's most successful young stars, who grew up on stage and on screen, most famously as the lead on the Disney Channel's "Hannah Montana," where Billy Ray Cyrus played her father. But sometimes the truth is even better than fiction. Now, for the first time, fans can read about Cyrus's tenacious and inspiring struggle to find his own way to faith, family, and the power of music. Hillbilly Heart opens during Cyrus's turbulent childhood in Kentucky, where he sought refuge in music and sports after his parents' divorce. He was a troublemaker in training, known more for pulling pranks than for following in his preacher grandfather's much-vaunted footsteps. But when he heard a voice telling him to get a left-handed guitar and start a band, this rebel found his cause. Ten years later, after tirelessly working the club circuit and knocking on the closed doors of music executives from Nashville to Los Angeles, Cyrus finally made a stratospheric breakthrough, becoming a multi-platinum selling artist and taking his rock-and-roll twist on country music to the world's stage. Cyrus fans have always been able to piece together the details of his life through his lyrics-the ups and downs, adventures and disappointments-but Hillbilly Heart gives them a front row seat for his most candid performance ever.

292 pages. 4.3 stars after 249 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Mirror Empire: Worldbreaker Saga 1 by *Kameron Hurley - $1.99*

A stunning new epic fantasy from two-time Hugo Award winner Kameron Hurley. On the eve of a recurring catastrophic event known to extinguish nations and reshape continents, a troubled orphan evades death and slavery to uncover her own bloody past... while a world goes to war with itself. In the frozen kingdom of Saiduan, invaders from another realm are decimating whole cities, leaving behind nothing but ash and ruin. At the heart of this war lie the pacifistic Dhai people, once enslaved by the Saiduan and now courted by their former masters to provide aid against the encroaching enemy. Stretching from desolate tundra to steamy, semi-tropical climes seething with sentient plant life, this is an epic tale of blood mages and mercenaries, emperors and priestly assassins who must unite to save a world on the brink of ruin. As the dark star of the cataclysm rises, an illegitimate ruler is tasked with holding together a country fractured by civil war; a precocious young fighter is asked to betray his family to save his skin; and a half-Dhai general must choose between the eradication of her father's people or loyalty to her alien Empress. Through tense alliances and devastating betrayal, the Dhai and their allies attempt to hold against a seemingly unstoppable force as enemy nations prepare for a coming together of worlds as old as the universe itself. In the end, one world will rise - and many will perish. File Under: Fantasy [ Orphaned Child | World at War | Blood Magic | The Fluidity of Gender] From the Trade Paperback edition.

544 pages. 4.2 stars after 34 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Eternal Night by *Carina Adly MacKenzie - $0.99*

There are gods among us... Six young gods are hiding in plain sight among mortals, living secretly in cities across the world. From lavish penthouse soirees to pulsing underground clubs, for them, the party literally never ends. Until now. On a hot June morning, the body of a beautiful girl is found floating in the rooftop pool of the Jefferson Hotel, her white-ink tattoos revealing the story of a life much longer than seems possible. Only the immortals know the truth: Nadia was the goddess of hope. Now she's gone, and the world as they know it is ending. The Hudson River has turned blood red. Storms rage overhead. Mania is rapidly spreading across the globe. It is up to the remaining gods-Lola, Dean, Weston, Mark, Nike and Peitha-to put aside centuries of betrayal and heartbreak, and stop the mysterious source of darkness that is taking over&#8230; before the sun sets forever. Carina Adly MacKenzie, writer for The CW's hit series "The Originals," has penned a steamy, romantic, and ultimately redemptive story of forgotten gods, the persistence of hope, and the power of love to save us. Praise for Eternal Night: "Seductive, smart, and beautifully paced. A must read for anyone who loves mythology." - Josie Angelini, internationally bestselling author of the STARCROSSED trilogy "All the fun of Gossip Girl, but the fabulous New Yorkers happen to be immortal gods tasked with saving the world. An emotional, sexy adventure." - Julie Plec, executive producer of The CW's hit shows "The Vampire Diaries" and "The Originals" "Compelling&#8230;She will no doubt be one of the voices of the next generation of YA storytellers." - Phoebe Tonkin, star of The CW's hit series, "The Originals" "&#8230;A real page turner with a chilling opening and epic end..." - Joseph Morgan, star of The CW's hit series, "The Originals"

341 pages. 3.8 stars after 23 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Slow Burn of Silence (A Snowy Creek Novel) by *Loreth Anne White - $1.99*

Winner of the National Readers' Choice Award for Romantic Suspense From award-winning romance author Loreth Anne White comes a story of justice, loyalty, and unbreakable bonds that is both a thrilling mystery and a moving love story. Newly exonerated ex-con Jeb Cullen is determined to prove his innocence to his former neighbors and win back the heart of Rachel Salonen, the only woman he's ever loved. Nine years after her testimony helped put Jeb behind bars, Rachel's life is finally getting back to normal. But it's turned upside down by the sudden death of her sister and her new responsibility for her sister's adopted daughter, Quinn. Now Jeb is back in his hometown, and he's willing to risk everything to discover who was really responsible for the crime he was accused of. But there are people in Snowy Creek who will do anything to keep the truth buried, a truth that could tear the sleepy town apart and cost Jeb everything he holds dear. Revised edition: Previously published as Pieces of You, this edition of The Slow Burn of Silence includes editorial revisions.

424 pages. 4.4 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* All the Little Things: 1 by *Heidi Sprouse - $1.99*

They've loved each other since childhood. Marriage has always been their destiny. But lately they've lost a fragile balance between them. Now he's given himself a deadline to win her back or lose her forever. They've been soulmates, best friends, and sweethearts since they were kids living next door to each other. Twenty years. Everyone in Cordial Creek, Vermont expects thirty-year-old Sam, an architect, and twenty-eight-year-old Megan, a paralegal, to tie the knot. They were about to do that until the untimely death of Sam's dad two years ago devastated Sam and settled him even deeper into the small town he loves. He threw himself into his construction company and took on new responsibilities as his mother's shoulder-to-lean-on. Megan adores him but is struggling with the changes in their relationship--and with some doubts about herself that she can't quite identify. One small, reckless mistake on her part--a silly ploy to shake Sam out of his doldrums--explodes into a painful turning point. He sets out to remind her of all the special bonds they share and why they're perfect together. If the memories don't solve Megan's crisis, all the little things that they love about each other may not be enough to keep them together. Heidi Sprouse writes romances about ordinary men who become extraordinary through their actions and the women who love them. She lives in historic Johnstown, a small upstate New York town on the fringe of the Adirondacks, with her husband, Jim, and son, Patrick. Please visit her at www.heidisprouse.wix.com/heidi-sprouse or find her on Facebook at Heidi Sprouse Writing "All the Little Things" and More.

164 pages. 5.0 stars after 18 reviews

Another book by the author is currently $0.99 (not in the same series):

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Highly Sensitive Person by *Elaine Aron - $2.99*

Are You A Highly Sensitive Person? Do you have a keen imagination and vivid dreams? Is time alone each day as essential to you as food and water? Are you "too shy" or "too sensitive" according to others? Do noise and confusion quickly overwhelm you? If your answers are yes, you may be a Highly Sensitive Person (HSP). Most of us feel overstimulated every once in a while, but for the HSP, it's a way of life. In this groundbreaking book, Dr. Elaine Aron, a clinical psychologist, workshop leader, and an HSP herself, shows you how to identify this trait in yourself and make the most of it in everyday situations. Drawing on her many years of research and hundreds of interviews, she shows how you can better understand yourself and your trait to create a fuller, richer life. Updated with a new Author's Note, including the latest scientific research, and a fresh discussion of anti-depressants for HSPs, this edition of The Highly Sensitive Person also includes: Self-assessment tests to help you identify your particular sensitivities

Ways to reframe your past experiences in a positive light and gain greater self-esteem in the process

Insight into how high sensitivity affects both work and personal relationships

Tips on how to deal with overarousal
Information on medications and when to seek help

Techniques to enrich the soul and spirit "Elaine Aron's perceptive analysis of this fundamental dimension of human nature is must reading. Her balanced presentation suggests new paths for making sensitivity a blessing, not a handicap." -Philip G. Zimbardo, author of Shyness "Enlightening and empowering, this book is a wonderful gift to us all." -Riane Ensler, author of The Chalice and the Blade
Are you an HSP? Are you easily overwhelmed by stimuli? Affected by other people's moods? Easily startled? Do you need to withdraw during busy times to a private, quiet place? Do you get nervous or shaky if someone is observing you or competing with you? HSP, shorthand for "highly sensitive person," describes 15 to 20 percent of the population. Being sensitive is a normal trait--nothing defective about it. But you may not realize that, because society rewards the outgoing personality and treats shyness and sensitivity as something to be overcome. According to author Elaine Aron (herself an HSP), sensitive people have the unusual ability to sense subtleties, spot or avoid errors, concentrate deeply, and delve deeply. This book helps HSPs to understand themselves and their sensitive trait and its impact on personal history, career, relationships, and inner life. The book offers advice for typical problems. For example, you learn strategies for coping with overarousal, overcoming social discomfort, being in love relationships, managing job challenges, and much more. The author covers a lot of material clearly, in an approachable style, using case studies, self-tests, and exercises to bring the information home. The book is essential for you if you are an HSP--you'll learn a lot about yourself. It's also useful for people in a relationship with an HSP. --Joan Price

274 pages. 4.2 stars after 421 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wildcatter: A Novel by *Dave Duncan - $1.99*

As long as there is money to be made, there will be wildcatters. Throughout human history, wildcatters, the first great explorers and prospectors to lay claim to newly discovered lands, have marched to the beat of a different drummer-motivated by a deep yearning to be the first to walk on uncharted land and benefit from treasures yet to be discovered.

In the future, wildcatters in space will travel to exoplanets, located in the Big Nothing, to search for new chemicals that, when transformed into pharmaceuticals, will bring untold wealth and fame to the individuals and corporations that stake their claim for exclusive exploitation rights. Such is the quest of the crew of the independent starship Golden Hind, whose mission is to travel a year and a half to "Cacafuego," beat the larger corporations to the exoplanet's resources, and strike it rich for themselves. But will a yellow warning flag, planted above the planet, stop them? Or will the Golden Hind's prospector foray to the planet's surface, possibly never to return alive?

Wildcatter is a raucous tale of mystery, greed, and passion, told by master storyteller Dave Duncan, who was once himself a real wildcatter!

172 pages. 4.2 stars after 12 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Ability by *M.M. Vaughan - $1.99*

Delve into the extraordinary abilities of the twelve-year-old mind in this thrilling start to a middle-grade series that expands the possibilities of power. No one has any confidence in twelve-year-old Christopher Lane. His teachers discount him as a liar and a thief, and his mom doesn't have the energy to deal with him. But a mysterious visit from the Ministry of Education indicates that Chris might have some potential after all: He is invited to attend the prestigious Myers Holt Academy. When Christopher begins at his new school, he is astounded at what he can do. It seems that age twelve is a special time for the human brain, which is capable of remarkable feats-as also evidenced by Chris's peers Ernest and Mortimer Genver, who, at the direction of their vengeful and manipulative mother, are testing the boundaries of the human mind. But all this experimentation has consequences, and Chris soon finds himself forced to face them-or his new life will be over before it can begin.

338 pages. 4.9 stars after 30 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Grave of Angels by *Michael Prescott - $1.99*

Kate Malick's first calling was as a Carmelite nun, a life devoted to prayer and faith. Now she runs a Hollywood security service dedicated to protecting its clients. But Kate's most troublesome client, teenage celebutante Chelsea Brewer, is a walking, talking, slow-motion train wreck who's testing that devotion. The poster child for the pitfalls of childhood fame and fortune, Chelsea careens from one party to the next, riding the ragged edge between celebrity&#8230;and fatality. When a huge bet is placed on her impending demise,Chelsea disappears, forcing Kate to leap into action. Searching Hollywood's darkest corners and seediest hiding places in a desperate attempt to find her client, Kate uncovers a tangled conspiracy of revenge and betrayal. But time is running out, and if Kate doesn't find Chelsea, the bet will leave one person rich, one woman shattered, and one young girl dead. Flying at a breakneck pace and full of unrelenting tension, Grave of Angels journeys full-tilt into the dark side of fame.

331 pages. 3.9 stars after 165 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Birthday Scandal by *Leigh Michaels - $1.99*

A Regency birthday party leads to love-and scandal! When Lucien, Isabelle, and Emily are invited to their great-uncle's seventieth birthday party, they hope the elderly duke's promise to make their lives easier means they'll be receiving cash. What they don't expect to find is love&#8230;and scandal! Lucien, incensed by his father's announcement that he's marrying a girl even younger than Lucien, resolves to convince the bride to back out-no matter what it takes. After a year of a marriage of convenience, Isabel is horrified to find her husband occupying the room next door-and making it clear he intends to move into her bed. And Emily, disillusioned by the whole notion of marriage after the death of her fiancé, decides it's time to take a lover instead&#8230; Three siblings, three romances-and three scandals-keep the ton buzzing in this Regency romp!

375 pages. 4.1 stars after 85 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* In the Land of Invisible Women: A Female Doctor's Journey in the Saudi Kingdom by *Qanta Ahmed - $1.99*

"In this stunningly written book, a Western trained Muslim doctor brings alive what it means for a woman to live in the Saudi Kingdom. I've rarely experienced so vividly the shunning and shaming, racism and anti-Semitism, but the surprise is how Dr. Ahmed also finds tenderness at the tattered edges of extremism, and a life-changing pilgrimage back to her Muslim faith." - Gail Sheehy The decisions that change your life are often the most impulsive ones. Unexpectedly denied a visa to remain in the United States, Qanta Ahmed, a young British Muslim doctor, becomes an outcast in motion. On a whim, she accepts an exciting position in Saudi Arabia. This is not just a new job; this is a chance at adventure in an exotic land she thinks she understands, a place she hopes she will belong. What she discovers is vastly different. The Kingdom is a world apart, a land of unparralled contrast. She finds rejection and scorn in the places she believed would most embrace her, but also humor, honesty, loyalty and love. And for Qanta, more than anything, it is a land of opportunity. A place where she discovers what it takes for one woman to recreate herself in the land of invisible women.

467 pages. 4.2 stars after 390 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dolfin Tayle by *J.R. Rain - $1.99*

From bestselling authors, Piers Anthony and J.R. Rain, comes a story of a dolphin and a girl...and the end of the world.

Astronomers from around the world are reporting the coming Pulse, a burst of energy that will incinerate the earth. And as the Pulse comes ever closer, help will arrive from a very unlikely source...aliens living in the oceans depths.

Now, armed with information to save the world, one dolphin and one girl must race to save mankind...that is is, if mankind doesn't destroy itself first.

**Acclaim for Piers Anthony and J.R. Rain**

"Anthony's most ambitious project to date. Well conceived and written from the heart."
-Library Journal on Piers Anthony's Isle of Woman

"Be prepared to lose sleep!"
-James Rollins, international bestselling author of The Eye of God on J.R. Rain's The Lost Ark

"Piers Anthony is a writer of passion. Volk is a masterpiece."
-Brad Linaweaver, author of Moon of Ice

"Dark Horse is the best book I've read in a long time!"
-Gemma Halliday, award-winning author of Spying in High Heels

"Piers Anthony is one of the more colorful personalities in the SF world."
-Science Fiction Chronicle

"Moon Dance is a must read. If you like Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum, bounty hunter, be prepared to love J.R. Rain's Samantha Moon, vampire private investigator."
-Eve Paludan, author of Witchy Business

150 pages. 4.1 stars after 12 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Mapmaker and the Ghost by *Sarvenaz Tash - $1.99*

Goldenrod Moram loves adventure, especially when it comes in the form of mapmaking. An avid fan of the legendary explorers Lewis and Clark, she decides to start her own exploring team, the Legendary Adventurers, and to spend her summer vacation discovering the unmapped forest right behind her home. This simple task is complicated by a series of unique events-a chance encounter with a mysterious old lady has her searching for a legendary blue rose. Another, more unfortunate, encounter lands her in the middle of a ragtag bunch of nicknamed ruffians. Throw in the trapped spirit of Meriwether Lewis himself and her well-meaning but nuisance of a little brother, and Goldenrod Moram is in for the quest of a lifetime . . .

256 pages.

4.5 stars after 14 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Wahoo Rhapsody (An Atticus Fish Novel Book 1) by *Shaun Morey - $1.99*

Take one sea-loving captain, a drug-smuggling first mate, and a novice deckhand with a secret, and you have the motley crew of the Wahoo Rhapsody, a ramshackle fishing charter plying the Pacific's waters off the coast of Cabo San Lucas. Captain Winston Weber makes an honest, if lean, living running fishing charters between Mexico and California, with no inkling of the fact that his first mate, Weevil Ott, is smuggling marijuana inside the yellowfin tuna stacked in the boat's hold. But when Weevil decides to skim a small fortune for himself, goons under orders from the mysterious drug lord known only as "La Cucaracha" descend upon the Wahoo Rhapsody. What ensues is a madcap romp that will catapult readers from Cabo San Lucas to Tucson and San Diego, as Winston, Weevil, and an expat American lawyer by the name of Atticus Fish try to outrun La Cucaracha's bloody reach. Fans of Carl Hiaasen and Elmore Leonard will relish this rollicking satirical adventure from award-winning writer Shaun Morey.

280 pages. 4.0 stars after 171 reviews

Three books in this series, $1.99 each.

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Perfect Affair (The Shady Sisters Trilogy Book 1) by *Lutishia Lovely - $2.99*

The Shady Sisters Trilogy In this thrilling new series, acclaimed author Lutishia Lovely dives into the scandalous heart of romantic obsession with a cunning, sexy seductress, and the object of her affections. . . Freelance writer Jacqueline Tate arrives in Los Angeles and soon meets brilliant, award-winning scientist Randall Atwater, the man she's come to cover at a conference on trends and technology. He is everything she's read about--brainy, witty, handsome, and cool. And after a week spent with the most fascinating man she's ever known, there's no way she can give him up. There's just one problem: Randall's wife of twenty years. No matter--men like Randall are few and far between. Jacqueline knows that with a few bold moves, she can win the man she loves. But what happens when her love story is not a love story? "There's drama, laughter, and little bit of naughtiness. . .An exceptional read." --Urban Reviews on All Up In My Business "The action, dialogue and well-crafted characters are so riveting that they'll make your heart race in anticipation . . ." --RT Book Reviews on Heaven Forbid

353 pages. 4.4 stars after 59 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* All Souls: A Family Story from Southie by *Michael Patrick Macdonald - $2.99*

A breakaway bestseller since its first printing, All Souls takes us deep into Michael Patrick MacDonald's Southie, the proudly insular neighborhood with the highest concentration of white poverty in America. Rocked by ****** Bulger's crime schemes and busing riots, MacDonald's Southie is populated by sharply hewn characters like his Ma, a miniskirted, accordion-playing single mother who endures the deaths of four of her eleven children. Nearly suffocated by his grief and his community's code of silence, MacDonald tells his family story here with gritty but moving honesty.

300 pages. 4.5 stars after 460 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Obsidian Eyes by *A.W. Exley - $1.99*

1836, a world of light and dark, noble and guild.

The two spheres intersect when seventeen-year-old Allie Donovan is placed at the aristocratic St Matthews Academy. More at ease with a blade than a needle, she finds herself ostracised by the girls and stalked by a Scottish lord intent on learning why she is among them. She begins to suspect why she is at the school when soldiers arrive to see her friend, Zeb, a mechanical genius. On the hunt for answers she breaks into his underground laboratory. There, Allie discovers he is not just constructing sentient mechanical creatures, he is building a devastating new weapon for the military. Used to relying on herself, Allie must cross the guild-noble divide to keep Zeb safe and stop the weapon falling into the wrong hands. However, the guilds want the device and she is caught in their trap. Once rescued from Newgate prison, now she must obey the overlord of the guild and deliver up her friend or he will return her to the gallows. Can she trust her new bonds of friendship to save both their lives?

264 pages. 4.3 stars after 37 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Forgotten Door by *Alexander Key - $1.99*

Lost in an unfamiliar world, a traveler searches for understanding

At night, Little Jon's people go out to watch the stars. Mesmerized by a meteor shower, he forgets to watch his step and falls through a moss-covered door to another land: America. He awakes hurt, his memory gone, sure only that he does not belong here. Captured by a hunter, Jon escapes by leaping six feet over a barbed-wire fence. Hungry and alone, he staggers through the darkness and is about to be caught when he is rescued by a kind family known as the Beans. They shelter him, feed him, and teach him about his new home. In return, he will change their lives forever.

Although the Beans are kind to Little Jon, the townspeople mistrust the mysterious visitor. But Jon has untold powers, and as he learns to harness them, he will show his newfound friends that they have no reason to be afraid.

146 pages. 4.8 stars after 94 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Tempting Fate by *Jane Green - $2.99*

From Jane Green, the New York Times bestselling author of such beloved novels as Jemima J, The Beach House, Another Piece of My Heart, comes an enthralling and emotional story about how much we really understand the temptations that can threaten even the most idyllic of relationships&#8230;.

Gabby and Elliott have been happily married for eighteen years. They have two teenaged daughters. They have built a life together. Forty-three year old Gabby is the last person to have an affair. She can't relate to the way her friends desperately try to cling to the beauty and allure of their younger years&#8230;And yet, she too knows her youth is quickly slipping away. She could never imagine how good it would feel to have a handsome younger man show interest in her-until the night it happens. Matt makes Gabby feel sparkling, fascinating, alive-something she hasn't felt in years. What begins as a long-distance friendship soon develops into an emotional affair as Gabby discovers her limits and boundaries are not where she expects them to be. Intoxicated, Gabby has no choice but to step ever deeper into the allure of attraction and attention, never foreseeing the life-changing consequences that lie ahead. If she makes one wrong move she could lose everything-and find out what really matters most. A heartfelt and complex story, Tempting Fate will have readers gripped until they reach the very last page, and thinking about the characters long after they put the book down.

350 pages. 3.9 stars after 284 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* These Old Shades (Alastair-Audley Book 1) by *Georgette Heyer - $1.99*

Set in the Georgian period, about 20 years before the Regency, These Old Shades is considered to be the book that launched Heyer's career. It features two of Heyer's most memorable characters: Justin Alastair, the Duke of Avon, and Leonie, whom he rescues from a life of ignomy and comes to love and marry.

The Duke is known for his coldness of manner, his remarkable omniscience, and his debauched lifestyle. Late one evening, he is accosted by a young person dressed in ragged boy's clothing running away from a brutal rustic guardian. The Duke buys "Leon" and makes the child his page. "Leon" is in fact Leonie, and she serves the Duke with deep devotion. When he uncovers the true story of her birth, he wreaks an unforgettable revenge on her sinister father in a chilling scene of public humiliation.



> A gentleman was strolling down a side street in Paris, on his way back from the house of one Madame de Verchoureux. He walked mincingly, for the red heels of his shoes were very high. A long purple cloak, rose-lined, hung from his shoulders and was allowed to fall carelessly back from his dress, revealing a full-skirted coat of purple satin, heavily laced with gold; a waistcoat of flowered silk; faultless small clothes; and a lavish sprinkling of jewels on his cravat and breast.


The gentleman in question is Justin Alastair, the Duke of Avon, known by friends and enemies alike as Satanas--the devil. On this particular evening, the dangerous rake crosses paths with Léon, a red-headed youth of low birth who is fleeing a certain beating at his brutal brother's hands. On a whim, Avon buys the boy and makes him his page. It soon becomes clear, however, that Léon is not what he seems, and that Avon has an ulterior motive for bringing him into his household. Set in pre-Revolutionary France, These Old Shades follows a twisting course as young Léon (or is it Léonie?) is swept up in a dangerous mystery: how to account for the page's amazing resemblance to the sinister Compte de Saint Vire, for example; and why will this man go to any lengths to get the youth in his power? Georgette Heyer's historical romances tend to fall into two different camps: later novels such as Cotillion, False Colours, and Sylvester feature larger-than-life comic characters and romantic pairings more akin to Beatrice and Benedick than Hero and Claudio. Earlier works such as These Old Shades, however, tend to be darker, tinged with mystery and overshadowed by very real menace. What both types share is Heyer's fine storytelling and encyclopedic knowledge of Regency mores and manners--her books are the next best thing to a time machine. These Old Shades's greatest asset, however, is the charming Léonie: beautiful, brave, and loyal to a fault, with a fondness for swordplay and pistols and a delightfully incomplete grasp of the English language. Heyer herself was so fond of this character that she featured her in two more novels, Devil's Cub and An Infamous Army. --Alix Wilber

384 pages. 4.5 stars after 247 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A Wolf Called Romeo by *Nick Jans - $2.99*

The unlikely true story of a six-year friendship between a wild, oddly gentle black wolf and the people and dogs of Juneau, Alaska

No stranger to wildlife, Nick Jans had lived in Alaska for nearly thirty years. But when one evening at twilight a lone black wolf ambled into view not far from his doorstep, Nick would finally come to know this mystical species-up close as never before.

A Wolf Called Romeo is the remarkable story of a wolf who returned again and again to interact with the people and dogs of Juneau, living on the edges of their community, engaging in an improbable, awe-inspiring interspecies dance and bringing the wild into sharp focus. At first the people of Juneau were guarded, torn between shoot first, ask questions later instincts and curiosity. But as Romeo began to tag along with cross-country skiers on their daily jaunts, play fetch with local dogs, or simply lie near Nick and nap under the sun, they came to accept Romeo, and he them. For Nick it was about trying to understand Romeo, then it was about winning his trust, and ultimately it was about watching over him, for as long as he or anyone could. Written with a deft hand and a searching heart, A Wolf Called Romeo is an unforgettable tale of a creature who defied nature and thus gave humans a chance to understand it a little more.

291 pages. 4.6 stars after 87 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Through Wolf's Eyes by *Jane Lindskold - $2.99*

Now including an exclusive first look at Jane Lindskold's upcoming scifi adventure Artemis Awakening.

Firekeeper only vaguely remembers a time when she didn't live with her "family," a pack of "royal wolves"-bigger, stronger, and smarter than normal wolves. Now her pack leaders are sending her back to live among the humans, as they promised her mother years ago.

Some of the humans think she may be the lost heir to their throne. This could be good-and it could be very, very dangerous. In the months to come, learning to behave like a human will turn out to be more complicated than she'd ever imagined.

But though human ways might be stranger than anything found in the forest, the infighting in the human's pack is nothing Firekeeper hasn't seen before. That, she understands just fine. She's not your standard-issue princess-and this is not your standard-issue fairy tale.

At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

600 pages. 4.2 stars after 86 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Ice Dogs by *Terry Lynn Johnson - $1.99*

Victoria Secord, a fourteen-year-old Alaskan dogsled racer, loses her way on a routine outing with her dogs. With food gone and temperatures dropping, her survival and that of her dogs and the mysterious boy she meets in the woods is entirely up to her.

The author Terry Lynn Johnson is a musher herself, and her crackling writing puts readers at the reins as Victoria and Chris experience setbacks, mistakes, and small triumphs in their wilderness adventure.

293 pages. 4.7 stars after 63 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Hard Target by *Alan Jacobson - $1.99*

National-bestselling author Alan Jacobson returns with a story as fresh as the headlines, a novel--his best in years--that moves him into the thriller writer elite

Hard Target by Alan Jacobson is a ticking time bomb that will keep you clinging to the edge of your seat . . . and turning the pages.

An explosion pulverizes the president-elect's helicopter on election night. It soon becomes clear that the group behind the assassination attempt possesses far greater reach than the FBI Joint Terrorism Task Force has yet encountered--and a plot so deeply interwoven in the country's fabric that it threatens to upend America's political system.

433 pages. 4.4 stars after 66 reviews

Two more books by Alan Jackson at $1.99 each!

 ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Thornbrook Park (A Thornbrook Park Romance) by *Sherri Browning - $1.99*

Fans of _Downton Abbey_ will adore this brand-new Edwardian-period romance series set at the grand estate of Thornbrook Park, seat of the Earl of Averford.

In a world poised for epic change...Disowned for marrying beneath her, Eve Kendal has returned to England destitute after her husband's death and the mysterious disappearance of their savings. She's looking for survival, not romance. But from London to the Yorkshire countryside to the elegant estate of Thornbrook Park, Eve's path seems destined to cross that of the dashing but violent Captain Marcus Thorne.

Anything can happen

For Marcus, a return home means facing the demons that drove him to war in the first place. As he and Eve begin a steamy affair, tensions that had been simmering just beneath the surface threaten to explode and shake the very foundations of Thornbrook Park.

Praise for Sherri Browning: "Browning gives the reader a most beguiling story and a classic plotline while capturing the atmosphere of the era." --_RT Book Reviews_

381 pages. 4.2 stars after 15 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Joy of Vegan Baking: The Compassionate Cooks' Traditional Treats and Sinful Sweets by *Colleen Patrick-Goudreau - $2.99*

Whether you want to bake dairy- and egg-free for health, ethical, or environmental reasons, The Joy of Vegan Baking lets you have your cake and eat it, too! Featuring 150 familiar favorites -- from cakes, cookies, and crepes to pies, puddings, and pastries -- this book will show you just how easy, convenient, and delectable baking without eggs and dairy can be. A seasoned cooking instructor and self-described "joyful vegan," author Colleen Patrick-Goudreau puts to rest the myth that vegan baking is an inferior alternative to non-vegan baking, putting it in its rightful place as a legitimate contender in the baking arena. More than just a collection of recipes, this informative cookbook is a valuable resource for any baker -- novice or seasoned. Learn just how easy it is to enjoy your favorite homespun goodies without compromising your health or values:

Chocolate Chip Scones
Cranberry Nut Bread
Lemon Cheesecake
Dessert Crepes
Strawberry Pie with Chocolate Chunks
Cinnamon Coffee Cake
Chocolate Peanut Butter Cupcakes
Raspberry Sorbet
Oatmeal Raisin Cookies
Soft Pretzels
Blueberry Cobbler
Chocolate Almond Brittle

Free of saturated fat, cholesterol, and lactose, but full of flavor, flair, and familiarity, each and every recipe will have you declaring I can't believe it's vegan! Complete with luscious color photos, this book will be an essential reference for every vegan.

288 pages. 4.6 stars after 331 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* A Thousand Perfect Things by *Kay Kenyon - $1.99*

Kay Kenyon's The Empire and the Rose was hailed as "a star-maker", "a magnificent book", "audacious", and "the most ambitious science fiction epic of the current decade", garnering starred reviews and comparisons to Larry Nivens and Stephen R. Donaldson.

In this epic new work, the award-winning Kenyon creates an alternate 19th century; two continents on an alternate earth: scientific Anglica (England) and magical Bharata (India.)

To claim the powers of the legendary golden lotus, Tori Harding, a Victorian woman, must journey to Bharata, with its magics, intrigues and ghosts, to claim her fate, and face a choice between two suitors and two irreconcilable realms.

It is 1857. After millennia of seafaring, and harried by the kraken of the deep, in a monumental feat of engineering Anglica has built a stupendous bridge to Bharata. Bharata's magical powers are despised as superstition, but its diamonds and cotton are eagerly exploited by Anglic colonials. Seething with unrest over its subjugation, Bharata strikes back with bloody acts of magical terrorism.

Despite these savage attacks, young Tori Harding yearns to know if Bharata's magics may also be a path to scientific discovery. Tori's parents hold little hope for her future because she has a club foot. Therefore they indulge her wish to have instruction in science from her famous botanist grandfather, even though, as a woman she will be denied a career in science by the male-dominated scientific societies. Though courted by a friend of the family, Captain Edmond Muir-Smith, Tori has taken to heart her grandfather's warning not to exchange science for "married slavery."

Emboldened by her grandfather's final whispered secret of a magical lotus, Tori crosses the great bridge with her father's regiment and Captain Muir-Smith. In Bharata she encounters her grandfather's old ally, the Rana of Kathore, his rival sons, and the ancient museum of Gangadhar, fallen to ruin and patrolled by ghosts.

In pursuit of the golden lotus, Tori finds herself in a magic-infused world of silver tigers, demon birds and the enduring gods of Bharata. As a great native mutiny sweeps up the Rana's household, her father's regiment and the entire continent of Bharata--Tori will find the thing she most desires, less perfect than she had hoped, and stranger than she could have dreamed.

"This has become my favorite of all Kay Kenyon's books. The science-driven men of Anglica have constructed a marvel of engineering--a bridge that crosses the ocean--but they don't understand the mystical forces they're facing in the dangerously seductive country of Bharata. As usual, Kenyon offers flawless world-building and a diverse cast of characters driven by conflicting and wholly believable desires. This is a rich, gorgeous, and marvelously detailed tapestry of a book." 
--Sharon Shinn, Author of Troubled Waters and Royal Airs

"Kay Kenyon has once again created a world into which one blissfully disappears, replete with magic and monsters, romance and reigning dynasties, set upon the fragile social scaffolding of mid-nineteenth century England. The story is, literally and figuratively, a bridge between the mystical and and the very real, with a young heroine who a delivers a deliciously vicarious ride. Brilliantly told with elegant yet occasionally jarring prose, A Thousand Perfect Things is a masterwork from the mind of one of our best authors of compelling alternate realities."
---Larry Brooks, Author of Story Physics: Harnessing the Underlying Forces of Storytelling

292 pages. 4.3 stars after 25 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Willow's Walkabout by *Sheila Cunningham - $1.99*

Imagine that you are Willow the Wallaby, who has come from Australia to live in the Stone Zoo New England, and all day long you overhear young visitors talking about all the great sights to see in the Boston area. After making a list, wouldn't you want to hop over your fence and set off on a walkabout (that's what Australians call a walking tour)?

Packing her notebook, pen and anything else she might need conveniently in her pouch, one foggy night, Willow hops over the fence and begins her mission to see as many of the interesting and fun places in the city as she can over the next several days. Setting up a little tent in the Boston Garden, she begins her adventure the next day on the famous Swan Boats, right away meeting a nice little boy who tells where to go next. Taking lots of notes, Willow goes from one fun-filled location to another even ending up hopping her way through the Boston Marathon, all the time collecting souvenirs to bring back to her many friends at the zoo.

There is so much to see in beautiful Boston, it is difficult to decide where to go first; so let Willow be your guide in this delightful book.

33 pages. 5.0 stars after 10 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Bedbugs by *Ben H. Winters - $1.99*

FOR RENT: Top two floors of beautifully renovated brownstone, 1300 sq. ft., 2BR 2BA, eat-in kitchen, one block to parks and playgrounds. No broker's fee.

Susan and Alex Wendt have found their dream apartment. Sure, the landlady is a little eccentric. And the elderly handyman drops some cryptic remarks about the basement. But the rent is so low, it's too good to pass up.

Big mistake. Susan soon discovers that her new home is crawling with bedbugs . . . or is it? She awakens every morning with fresh bites, but neither Alex nor their daughter Emma has a single welt. An exterminator searches the property and turns up nothing. The landlady insists her building is clean. Susan fears she's going mad-until a more sinister explanation presents itself: she may literally be confronting the bedbug problem from Hell.

260 pages. 3.8 stars after 100 reviews

The product page includes an interview with the author.


*Daily Romance Deal* Fear For Me: A Novel of the Bayou Butcher by *Cynthia Eden - $1.99*

She's the obsession two men share: one wants her love, the other wants her life. A shared passion for justice first brought Baton Rouge district attorney Lauren Chandler and US marshal Anthony Ross together-when each played their part in bringing down the infamous Bayou Butcher. The sparks flying between the two made it clear they weren't just a legal dream team. Then desire had to make way for duty, and what they had was done. But it would never be over. Five years later, it's none other than the Butcher who gets things started again, when his shocking jailbreak reunites the lawyer and the lawman&#8230;and reignites their love. But this time, the pair is in danger of being permanently parted-by a killer with revenge on his mind, and Lauren on the top of his list. As a new wave of terror sweeps through the streets and swamps of Baton Rouge, one man will pit his boundless passion against another's relentless hate, for the life of the woman who obsesses them both.

356 pages. 4.3 stars after 371 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Granny Square Book by *Margaret Hubert - $2.99*

Granny squares are to crochet what pieced squares are to quilting. They originated with pioneer women using up precious scraps of yarn to make blankets for their families, and over the years, many recognized, named patterns have been handed down from one generation to the next. Beyond this treasury of 75 different granny square motifs, Margaret Hubert shows the evolution of the granny square, how it can be used and interpreted in different ways with different yarns, and how today's crocheter can design her own projects using the granny squares of her choice with the yarn choices of today. Just as Margaret learned from her grandmother and mother and then passed the skill down to her daughter and granddaughter, each generation finds new uses and artistic ways to interpret granny squares.

178 pages. 4.8 stars after 160 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* MetaGame by *Sam Landstrom - $1.99*

Speculative science fiction at its finest, MetaGame by Sam Landstrom is a 'future gamers' field guide and a philosophical cyberpunk adventure. In this original and disturbingly irreverent prospective world, gaming is more than a diversion-and gamers are, literally, in it for life. The OverSoul, an enigmatic, unifying force, offers winners points that add up to currency. Reigning champs are given the gift of immortality-while losers are condemned to aging and death. D_Light is one of the best players in his Family and will do anything to win, even if it means committing murder. When he's invited to a MetaGame-an exclusive, high-stakes competition-he jumps at the chance. But after the first quest, D_Light's overly ambitious ways brand him a renegade. With a warped sense of freewill that is needed to prevail, D_Light must either kill someone he's grown to love-or lose everything.

424 pages. 4.2 stars after 236 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Scorched by *Mari Mancusi - $1.99*

Save the Dragon. Destroy the World.

Trinity Foxx is used to her grandfather's crazy stories, so she doesn't believe the latest treasure he brought home to their failing West Texas museum is a real dragon's egg. Not until Connor Jacks, a dragon hunter from the future, tells Trinity that the world is about to be wiped out by a fiery dragon war-unless they find a way to stop it.

Save the Dragon. Save the World

But Connor's not the only one after the egg. His twin brother Caleb believes dragons have the power to save mankind and must be protected. Caleb has seen too many dragons destroyed in the war-scorched future-he'll do whatever it takes to save this one. With a host of enemies hot on her heels, Trinity must decide who to believe. Connor the brave solider? Caleb the cocky rebel? Or the baby dragon that's starting to whisper to her...saying they are destined? The fate of the world may depend on her choice.

"Tense and action-packed. It's a brave new world, and I reveled in every page."-Sophie Jordan, New York Times bestselling author of _Firelight_

"A smoking triptych of time traveling, dubious double-crossing and enough dragons to sate the hungriest of gamers and fantasy fiends."-_Kirkus_

353 pages. 4.2 stars after 69 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* A Clean Kill in Tokyo (Previously Published as Rain Fall) (A John Rain Novel) by *Barry Eisler - $1.99*

Previously published as Rain Fall Name: John Rain. Vocation: Assassin. Specialty: Natural Causes. Base of operations: Tokyo. Availability: Worldwide. Half American, half Japanese, expert in both worlds but at home in neither, John Rain is the best killer money can buy. You tell him who. You tell him where. He doesn't care about why&#8230; Until he gets involved with Midori Kawamura, a beautiful jazz pianist-and the daughter of his latest kill. A Clean Kill in Tokyo was previously published as Rain Fall, the first in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.

John Rain, a Japanese American konketsu, or half-breed, learned his lethal trade as a member of the U.S. Special Forces. Although tortured by memories of atrocities he committed in Vietnam, he has become a paid assassin, a solitary man who lives in the shadows and trusts no one, even those who pay extraordinary sums for his ability to make murder look like natural death. But the aftermath of an otherwise routine hit on a government bureaucrat brings Rain to the attention of two men he knows from the old days in Vietnam: a friend who's now a Tokyo cop and an enemy who betrayed Rain long ago and is now the CIA's station chief in Japan. Like the gangster who hired Rain to kill Yasuhiro Kawamura, they want something the dead man had--a computer disk containing proof of high-level corruption, information that could destroy Japan's ruling political coalition. The search for the disk leads them to a woman Rain has come to love, a talented young jazz musician who also happens to be Kawamura's daughter. In this taut, brilliantly paced debut thriller, set in a vividly rendered Tokyo, the author manages an unlikely feat; he earns the reader's sympathy and concern for his protagonist, an amoral assassin who is one of most compelling characters in recent crime fiction. -Jane Adams

276 pages. 4.1 stars after 429 reviews

Six thrillers in the John Rain series. There is a seventh one, not on sale.

    ​
*Daily Romance Deal* You Own Me by *Shiloh Walker - $0.99*

It had always been her&#8230; Ten years had passed since the doors slammed shut behind Decker Calhoun, taking away his freedom, but more importantly, locking him away from Elizabeth Waters, the only woman he'd ever loved-the woman he'd given up everything for. The day he was sentenced, he'd looked at her and said, No regrets, Lizzie. But he lied, because he did have one. Although he's been out of jail for three years now, he was a year too late. Lizzie never knew how he felt and just months before he was released, she found somebody else and it's too late. Or maybe not. It seems that Lizzie's boyfriend wants an open relationship and two can play at that game. Now all Decker has to do is convince Lizzie that he's the better man&#8230;and has been all along.

92 pages. 4.4 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Power of Why: Breaking Out In a Competitive Marketplace by *C. Richard Weylman - $1.99*

Does your competitor always get the sale, even though your products and service are just as good, if not better? Why are some companies' once-trusted brands now deemed worthless? Do you have to continually sell to your existing customers as though they are brand new ones?

After many years of diligent research and work with a wide range of clients, consultant and speaker C. Richard Weylman has the answer to these questions. Customers don't care if a business is different or that its products are unusual. Trumpeting achievements such as "We were voted #1 again," "Rated best service three years running," or "We're experienced" doesn't engage buyers emotionally. It is seller-centric thinking in a buyer-centric world. When customers decide where to buy, they have one thing in mind: Why should I do business with this company? Will it solve my problem, today? Buyers want to do business with companies willing to make a customer-centric promise of expected outcome: up-front and unconditional. This isn't just a slogan; it has to be in the company's DNA, consistently delivered through all parts of the organization.

_The Power of Why_ shows readers how to elevate their business performance regardless of their situation or position. Offering the same actionable, hands-on strategies Weylman has used to help companies of all sizes grow in the toughest conditions, _The Power of Why_ is the new manual for business survival and growth.

178 pages. 4.3 stars after 50 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Dire Straits (Bo Blackman Book 1) by *Helen Harper - $1.99*

Bo Blackman is a rookie private investigator working for the London based firm of Dire Straits. She doesn't often get triber-based assignments, which is just as well. Vampires and daemons don't interest her as much as humans do. However, when she has to serve a summons on a dodgy daemon called Devlin O'Shea and she ends up saving his life instead of being framed for his murder, her life takes a shocking turn for the worse. And when the vampire Families start involving themselves too, Bo no longer knows where to turn...

383 pages. 4.4 stars after 25 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Hero Cat by *Eileen Spinelli - $1.99*

Five tiny kittens cry for their mama, as smoke begins to fill the abandoned warehouse that has been their home. But Mother Cat has left her cozy heap of kittens to go in search of food.Determined to save her babies, Mother Cat dashes into the burning building and follows the sounds of frightened mewing. In five daring acts, she saves each kitten-a true hero cat! This story, accompanied by beautiful illustrations rendered in pastel, honors the tenth anniversary of the real story of a homeless cat who rescued her kittens from a burning building in 1996.

32 pages. 4.4 stars after 16 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Under the Skin by *Michel Faber - $0.99*

Hailed as "original and unsettling, an Animal Farm for the new century" (The Wall Street Journal), this first novel lingers long after the last page has been turned.

Described as a "fascinating psychological thriller" (The Baltimore Sun), this entrancing novel introduces Isserley, a female driver who picks up hitchhikers with big muscles. She, herself, is tiny--like a kid peering up over the steering wheel. Scarred and awkward, yet strangely erotic and threatening, she listens to her hitchhikers as they open up to her, revealing clues about who might miss them if they should disappear. At once humane and horrifying, Under the Skin takes us on a heart-thumping ride through dangerous territory--our own moral instincts and the boundaries of compassion. A grotesque and comical allegory, a surreal representation of contemporary society run amok, Under the Skin has been internationally received as the arrival of an exciting talent, rich and assured.

In the opening pages of Under the Skin, a lone female is scouting the Scottish Highlands in search of well-proportioned men: "Isserley always drove straight past a hitch-hiker when she first saw him, to give herself time to size him up. She was looking for big muscles: a hunk on legs. Puny, scrawny specimens were no use to her." At this point, the reader might be forgiven for anticipating some run-of-the-mill psychosexual drama. But commonplace expectation is no help when it comes to Michel Faber's strange and unsettling first novel; small details, then major clues, suggest that something deeply bizarre is afoot. What are the reasons for Isserley's extensive surgical scarring, her thick glasses, her excruciating backache? Who are the solitary few who work on the farm where her cottage is located? And why are they all nervous about the arrival of someone called Amlis Vess? The ensuing narrative is of such cumulative, compelling strangeness that it almost defies description. The one thing that can be said with certainty is that Under the Skin is unlike anything else you have ever read. Faber's control of his medium is nearly flawless. Applying the rules of psychological realism to a fictional world that is both terrifying and unearthly, he nonetheless compels the reader's absolute identification with Isserley. Not even the author's fine short-story collection, Some Rain Must Fall, prepared us for such mastery. Under the Skin is ultimately a reviewer's nightmare and a reader's dream: a book so distinctive, so elegantly written, and so original that one can only urge everybody in earshot to experience it, and soon. --Burhan Tufail

338 pages. 3.9 stars after 270 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Last Good Man by *Kathleen Eagle - $1.99*

"A poignant, satisfying romance." -Library Journal "Compelling."-Booklist "A good man is hard to find, but a romance by Eagle is a good place to start." -Kirkus Reviews

Gorgeous, famous Savannah Stephens is back, and no one in her hometown, Sunbonnet, Wyoming, really knows why. Especially not Clay Keogh, the good-hearted rancher who has loved her from afar since they were kids. Savannah's young daughter looks just like Savannah's first love: local bad boy Kole Kills Crow, Clay's half-brother. Has Savannah come home to start a new relationship with Kole?Whatever her secrets, it's clear that she's deeply troubled and needs a shoulder to lean on. Clay is there for her, and she soon realizes that he's a very special man. But until she can bring herself to share the painful truth about her fall from stardom, the emotional distance between her and Clay may separate them forever. About the Author: Bestselling author Kathleen Eagle retired from a seventeen-year teaching career on a North Dakota Indian reservation to become a full-time novelist. The Lakota Sioux heritage of her husband and their three children has inspired many of her stories. Among her honors, she has received a Career Achievement Award from Romantic Times, the Midwest Fiction Writer of the Year Award, and Romance Writers of America's prestigious RITA Award. Library Journal named THE NIGHT REMEMBERS one of the five best romances of the year. Kathleen takes great pleasure in reading letters from readers who tell her that her books have tugged at their heartstrings, entertained, inspired, and even enlightened them.

260 pages. 4.0 stars after 93 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A Walk in the Clouds by *Kev Reynolds - $0.99*

A Walk in the Clouds: 50 Years Among the Mountains is a heartwarming, inspirational, and evocative collection of memories and short stories from Kev Reynolds, a prolific and celebrated guidebook author who has been roaming the mountains for a half-century. These recollections trail Reyonlds' journeys through some of his favorite and most memorable lessons learned on the mountains. The people met, experiences shared, and cultures bridged throughout Reynolds' travels make for an engaging read for hikers and non-hikers alike. Shadowing Reynolds across the Moroccan Atlas, the Pyrenees trails, the European Alps, and even the Himalayas gives the reader the feeling not only of hiking the trails, but also of forming the relationships and connections throughout the world that Reynolds was able to create. This book motivates the common reader to undertake something they have never done before because, as the reader learns from Reynolds, that is where some of the best experiences come from.

198 pages. 4.1 stars after 44 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Tesla Gate by *John D. Mimms - $1.99*

Thomas Pendleton loves his wife, Ann, and six-year-old son, Seth, more than anything, but his job often makes him an absent husband and father. One day, after Thomas leaves on a business trip, his wife and son are killed in a car accident. Thomas shuts himself off from the world and is at home grieving when a cosmic storm enters Earth's atmosphere. Scientists are baffled by its composition and origins, but not nearly as much as they are by the storm's side effect: Anyone who has died and chosen not to cross over is suddenly visible and can interact with the living.

Ann does not return, but Seth does, and Thomas sees it as a miraculous second chance to spend time with his son and keep the promises he had previously broken. They set out on a trip to the Air and Space Museum in Washington, DC, but little do they know that they are traveling headlong into a social and political maelstrom that will test Thomas in ways he could never imagine. Along the way, they come face to face with armed kidnappers who want Seth for his supernatural abilities, meet up with a medium, the ghost of a slave boy, and encounter none other than Abraham Lincoln.

Citing an overpopulation problem caused by the "Impalpables," the government begins to take drastic measures. Military scientists have a device called the Tesla Gate that is said to return "Impals" to where they were before the storm. Many have nicknamed the controversial machine "the shredder" because no one really knows if it will do what it is reputed to, or if it will instead shred the Impals-effectively destroying the soul. Thomas is determined to do everything possible to save Seth, or at the very least, ensure that Seth doesn't have to endure his sentence alone . . .

279 pages. 4.7 stars after 13 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Hostage Three by *Nick Lake - $1.99*

From the author of the Michael L. Printz award-winning novel In Darkness comes a critically-acclaimed, fast-paced thriller that's as dangerous as the seas on which it's set. The last thing Amy planned to do this summer was sail around the world trapped on a yacht with her father and her stepmother. Really, all she wanted was to fast-forward to October when she'll turn eighteen and take control of her own life. Aboard the Daisy May, Amy spends time sunbathing, dolphin watching and forgetting the past as everything floats by . . . until one day in the Gulf of Aden another boat appears. A boat with guns and pirates - the kind that kill. Immediately, the pirates seize the boat and its human cargo. Hostage One is Amy's father - the most valuable. Hostage Two: her stepmother. And Hostage Three is Amy, who can't believe what's happening. As the ransom brokering plays out, Amy finds herself becoming less afraid, and even stranger still, drawn to one of her captors, a teenage boy who wants desperately to be more than who he has become. Suddenly it becomes brutally clear that the price of life and its value are two very different things . . .

385 pages. 4.4 stars after 14 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just mentioned this to my endurance-hiking stepson and he said the author wrote the guidebook they used on their hike around Mount Blanc, the highest mountain in the Alps, so it should be a good one!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A Walk in the Clouds by *Kev Reynolds - $0.99*
> 
> A Walk in the Clouds: 50 Years Among the Mountains is a heartwarming, inspirational, and evocative collection of memories and short stories from Kev Reynolds, a prolific and celebrated guidebook author who has been roaming the mountains for a half-century. These recollections trail Reyonlds' journeys through some of his favorite and most memorable lessons learned on the mountains. The people met, experiences shared, and cultures bridged throughout Reynolds' travels make for an engaging read for hikers and non-hikers alike. Shadowing Reynolds across the Moroccan Atlas, the Pyrenees trails, the European Alps, and even the Himalayas gives the reader the feeling not only of hiking the trails, but also of forming the relationships and connections throughout the world that Reynolds was able to create. This book motivates the common reader to undertake something they have never done before because, as the reader learns from Reynolds, that is where some of the best experiences come from.
> 
> 198 pages. 4.1 stars after 44 reviews


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Disposables by *David Putnam - $1.99*

Bruno Johnson, a tough street cop, member of the elite violent crime task force, feared by the bad guys, admired by the good, finds his life derailed when a personal tragedy forces him to break the law. Now he's an ex-con and his life on parole is not going well. He is hassled by the police at every opportunity and to make matters even more difficult, his former partner, Robby Wicks, now a high-ranking detective, bullies him into helping solve a high profile crime - unofficially, of course. Meantime, Bruno's girlfriend, Marie, brings out the good, the real Bruno, and even though they veer totally outside the law, he and Marie dedicate themselves to saving abused children, creating a type of underground railroad for neglected kids at risk, disposable kids. What they must do is perilous they step far outside the law, battling a warped justice system and Bruno's former partner, with his own evil agenda.

277 pages. 4.9 stars after 30 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Gracie's Touch (Zion Warriors Book 1) by *S. E. Smith - $1.99*

Gracie Jones was little more than a child when the Earth was invaded by an alien species. Escaping into the subway tunnels of New York City, she hid in fear of being captured. Discovered by four men who became her protectors, she fought alongside them and they became known as the Freedom Five. At seventeen, she made a decision that turned the tide on the war between Earth and the Alluthans but in exchange she gave up all that she knew.

Kordon Jefe is a Zion Warrior and commanding officer in charge of the Confederation of Planets military. When an unknown species begins attacking some of their outer settlements, he is assigned to discover who they are and stop them&#8230;at any cost.

Gracie unknowingly finds herself stranded millions of light years and hundreds of years in the future in a distant galaxy on an undeveloped moon. When an old enemy threatens once more, she does not hesitant to use her knowledge to try to stop them once again. Only this time, it is not just Earth she will be saving but the Confederation itself.

When their two worlds are thrown together, Kordon is unsure what to do with the strange, delicate creature that fights and behaves unlike anything he has ever encountered before. One thing he does know, he plans to keep her.

By reading any further, you are stating that you are at least 18 years of age. If you are under the age of 18, please get a refund for this book. It is designed for the entertainment of mature readers only.

310 pages. 4.4 stars after 101 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Edward III: The Perfect King by *Ian Mortimer - $2.99*

Holding power for over fifty years starting in 1327, Edward III was one of England's most influential kings-and one who shaped the course of English history. Revered as one of the country's most illustrious leaders for centuries, he was also a usurper and a warmonger who ordered his uncle beheaded. A brutal man, to be sure, but also a brilliant one.

Noted historian Ian Mortimer offers us the first comprehensive look at the life of Edward III. The Perfect King was often the instigator of his own drama, but also overthrew tyrannous guardians as a teenager and ushered in a period of chivalric ideals. Mortimer traces how Edward's reforms made feudal England a thriving, sophisticated country and one of Europe's major military powers. Ideal for anyone fascinated by medieval history, this book provides new insight into Edward III's lasting influence on the justice system, artistic traditions, language, and architecture of the country.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR
Ian Mortimer is a British historian and historical fiction author. He holds a PhD from the University of Exeter and a Master's degree from the University of London, and is currently a Fellow of the Royal Historical Society. He is the author of the Sunday Times best-selling book A Time Traveler's Guide to Elizabethan London, as well as detailed biographies of Roger Mortimer, First Earl of March, Edward III, Henry IV, and Henry V. He is well known for developing and promoting the theory that Edward II did not meet his end in Berkeley Castle in 1327, as is held by conventional theory. His historical fiction novel, the first book in the Clarenceux Trilogy, was published under the alias of James Forrester.

537 pages. 4.6 stars after 31 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Cipher: 1 (A Crosspointe Novel) by *Diana Pharaoh Francis - $1.99*

"An original world, real people, and high-stakes intrigue and adventure. Great fun." --New York Times Bestselling Author Patricia Briggs Lucy Trenton's ability to sense majick is one of her most dangerous secrets. But only one. A blackmailer knows the other. Suddenly, Lucy is caught in a treasonous plot to destroy the crown, and she's trapped in the tentacles of a desperate, destructive majick. Her only hope is ship captain Marten Thorpe, who--by every account--cannot be trusted. With time running out, Lucy must find a way to win a dangerous game or lose everything she holds dear.

314 pages. 4.1 stars after 21 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* My Alien Parents by *R.L. Stine - $1.99*

Ten-year-old Rob thought he knew all there was to know about his parents, but suddenly things have changed. Why do Mom and Dad keep warning him not to ask too many questions? Could aliens from another world really have replaced his parents? And what's happened to Snappy, the family dog? Soon Rob's writing down all the latest weird developments in a notebook entitled REASONS WHY MY PARENTS ARE ALIENS FROM OUTER SPACE. Can he figure it out before it's too late? It's another eerily fun thriller from the inventive mind of R.L. Stine.

61 pages. 4.2 stars after 57 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Dog on It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery (The Chet and Bernie Mystery Series Book 1) by *Spencer Quinn - $1.99*

The first book of the New York Times bestselling Chet and Bernie mystery series, an "enchanting one-of-a-kind novel" (Stephen King) that is "nothing short of masterful" (Los Angeles Times).

Chet, the wise and lovable canine narrator of Dog on It, and Bernie, a down-on-his-luck private investigator, are quick to take a new case involving a frantic mother searching for her teenage daughter. This well-behaved and gifted student may or may not have been kidnapped, but she has definitely gotten mixed up with some very unsavory characters. With Chet's highly trained nose leading the way, their hunt for clues takes them into the desert to biker bars and other exotic locales-until the bad guys try to turn the tables and the resourceful duo lands in the paws of peril. Spencer Quinn's irresistible mystery kicks off a delightful new series that will have readers panting for more.

324 pages. 4.4 stars after 844 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* As Luck Would Have It by *Alissa Johnson - $1.99*

A WOMAN OF THE WORLD... After years of wild adventures overseas, Miss Sophie Everton is in no hurry to return home to the boring strictures of the ton. But she's determined to reclaim her family's fortune-even if she has to become a spy for the Prince Regent to do it. A MAN ON A MISSION... Before she can get her first assignment, she lands right in the lap of the dark and dashing Duke of Rockeforte. She's faced hungry tigers that didn't look nearly as predatory. Somehow the blasted man manages to foil her at every turn-and make her pulse thrum with something more than just the thrill of danger. AND THE FICKLE FINGER OF FATE Both are caught in a daring dance of espionage and desire. But to make a true love match, they'll have to learn to trust in each other...and, of course, a little bit of luck.

322 pages. 4.0 stars after 92 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Edgar Allan Poe: The Fever Called Living (Icons) by *Paul Collins - $1.99*

Looming large in the popular imagination as a serious poet and lively drunk who died in penury, Edgar Allan Poe was also the most celebrated and notorious writer of his day. He died broke and alone at the age of forty, but not before he had written some of the greatest works in the English language, from the chilling "The Tell-Tale Heart" to "The Murders in the Rue Morgue"-the first modern detective story-to the iconic poem "The Raven." Poe's life was one of unremitting hardship. His father abandoned the family, and his mother died when he was three. Poe was thrown out of West Point, and married his beloved thirteen-year-old cousin, who died of tuberculosis at twenty-four. He was so poor that he burned furniture to stay warm. He was a scourge to other poets, but more so to himself. In the hands of Paul Collins, one of our liveliest historians, this mysteriously conflicted figure emerges as a genius both driven and undone by his artistic ambitions. Collins illuminates Poe's huge successes and greatest flop (a 143-page prose poem titled Eureka), and even tracks down what may be Poe's first published fiction, long hidden under an enigmatic byline. Clear-eyed and sympathetic, Edgar Allan Poe is a spellbinding story about the man once hailed as "the Shakespeare of America."

144 pages. 4.4 stars after 31 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Tower of Glass by *Robert Silverberg - $1.99*

Simeon Krug is the king of the universe. A self-made man, he is the Bill Gates of the era, having built a megacommercial empire on the backs of his products: androids, genetically engineered human slaves. Having amassed incredible wealth, his next major goal is to communicate with aliens living in an uninhabitable world, sending a mysterious signal. This requires building a mile high tower in the arctic tundra.

The androids want civil equality with humans, but are divided on the best means to the goal-political agitation or religious devotion to Krug, their creator. And Krug's son, Manuel, is reluctant to step into his role as heir to his father's empire.

206 pages. 4.1 stars after 16 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Eleanor: Book 1 (The Unseen) by *Johnny Worthen - $1.99*

It was a gamble for Eleanor to rejoin humanity, but she was driven to it. She'd been too successful forgetting. The last vestiges of her family hung by a thread in her transformed brain and drove her to be reckless. Ten years later, Eleanor hides in plain sight. She is an average girl getting average grades in a small Wyoming town: poor but happy, lonely but loved. Her mother, Tabitha, is there for her and that's all she's ever needed. But now her mother is sick and David has returned. The only friend she'd ever had, the only other person who knows her secret, is back. And Eleanor again becomes reckless. Eleanor is a modest girl, unremarkable but extraordinary, young but old, malleable but fixed. She is scared and confused. She is a liar and a thief. Eleanor is not what she appears to be.

360 pages. 4.8 stars after 25 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Penmarric by *Susan Howatch - $1.99*

Among Mark Castallack's sons are men who want him dead-and this hardly promotes family harmony Mark Castallack may have the woman of his dreams, a large fortune, and Penmarric, a Victorian mock-castle on the cliffs of Cornwall, but his private life is heading for disaster. His marriage fails, and when he takes a mistress he winds up with two families who hate each other. As the twentieth century unfolds, his children are left struggling to save not only Penmarric but themselves, and their struggles are marked by greed, ambition, and murder. Howatch's magnificent novel was her first international bestseller and is as compelling as Daphne du Maurier's classic Rebecca.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Susan Howatch including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

704 pages. 4.5 stars after 59 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Untraceable (Tracers Book 1) by *Laura Griffin - $1.99*

ALEX LOVELL MAKES PEOPLE DISAPPEAR.

TURNS OUT, SHE'S NOT THE ONLY ONE.

Private investigator Alexandra Lovell uses computer skills and cunning to help clients drop off the radar and begin new lives in safety. Melanie Bess, desperate to escape her abusive cop husband, was one of those clients. But when Melanie vanishes for real, Alex fears the worst, and sets out to discover what happened. Using every resource she can get her hands on -- including an elite team of forensic scientists known as the Tracers, and a jaded, sexy Austin PD detective -- Alex embarks on a mission to uncover the truth.

As far as homicide cop Nathan Deveraux is concerned, no body means no case. But as much as he wants to believe that Alex's hunch about Melanie's murder is wrong, his instincts -- and their visceral attraction -- won't let him walk away. As a grim picture of what really happened begins to emerge, Nathan realizes this investigation runs deeper than they could ever have guessed. And each step nearer the truth puts Alex in danger of being the next to disappear....

404 pages. 4.3 stars after 72 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Incredible Victory: The Battle of Midway (Open Road) by *Walter Lord - $1.99*

Outgunned and outmanned on the Pacific Ocean, a small American fleet defied the odds and turned the tide of World War II

On the morning of June 4, 1942, doom sailed on Midway. Hoping to put itself within striking distance of Hawaii and California, the Japanese navy planned an ambush that would obliterate the remnants of the American Pacific fleet. On paper, the Americans had no chance of winning. They had fewer ships, slower fighters, and almost no battle experience. But because their codebreakers knew what was coming, the American navy was able to prepare an ambush of its own.

Over two days of savage battle, American sailors and pilots broke the spine of the Japanese war machine. The United States prevailed against momentous odds; never again did Japan advance. In stunning detail, Walter Lord tells the story of one of the greatest upsets in naval history.

306 pages. 4.7 stars after 80 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Garden of Stones (Echoes of Empire Book 1) by *Mark T. Barnes - $1.99*

Shortlisted for the 2014 Gemmell Morningstar Award - Best Debut Novel When the Shrīanese Empire explodes into civil war, fighters of all kinds flock to the banners of their lords. Indris, a skilled swordsman and brilliant sorcerer, seeks to end the bloodshed once and for all. He knows this war is simply a ruse-a power play by a ruling Family desperate to take control of the Empire by any means necessary. Indris cares little for the politics except to see that justice is upheld. But even he can't see the terrible price his opponents are willing to pay to secure their legacy. A true epic, the first book in the Echoes of Empire series creates a spellbinding new world. With its twisted politics, new races, compelling heroes and villains, and unique magic, The Garden of Stones is a lyrical fantasy on the grandest scale.

506 pages. 3.8 stars after 97 reviews

Three books in the Echoes of Empire series

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Secret Life of a Snowflake: An Up-Close Look at the Art and Science of Snowflakes by *Kenneth Libbrecht - $1.99*

Double Tap to Zoom. Before a snowflake melts on your tongue, it makes an epic journey. This is the story of that journey, step by step, from a single snowflake's creation in the clouds, through its fall to earth, to its brief and sparkling appearance on a child's mitten. Told by Kenneth Libbrecht, a scientist who knows snowflakes better than almost anyone, the story features his brilliant photographs of real snowflakes, snowflakes forming (in the author's lab), water evaporating, clouds developing, ice crystals, rain, dew, and frost--all the elements of the world and weather that add up, flake by flake, to the white landscape of winter. Aimed at readers from 6 to 12, this spectacular full-color e-book gets to the heart of one of nature's most magical phenomena while making the wonder of the snowflake all the more real.

50 pages. 4.9 stars after 26 reviews

For grades 3-6.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Rubber Soul: A Novel (Dust Bin Bob Book 1) by *Greg Kihn - $1.99*

Greg Kihn continues to pioneer the rock-thriller genre with Rubber Soul, a murder mystery and an action-packed ride through Beatlemania, featuring the Beatles themselves.

Dust Bin Bob runs a secondhand shop at the Flea Market at Penny Lane. He has an extensive rep of American R&B singles that he gets from merchant marines returning from Baltimore and New York. The action starts when he befriends some blokes by the names of John, Paul, George, and Ringo and becomes their lifelong friend sharing the vinyl that will start a revolution.

From then on, it's a rocket ride from their earliest days in Liverpool to six shows a night in Hamburg to the Cavern Club to full-fledged Beatlemania.

Along the way, Dust Bin Bob uncovers a plot by Marcos loyalists to assassinate the Fab Four in Manila after they snub Imelda Marcos, blowing off a reception at the palace and narrowly avoiding an international incident. It all could have happened!

100 percent historically accurate and including previously unpublished information about the Beatles' early days, Rubber Soul is inspired by Greg Kihn's radio interviews with Paul McCartney, Ringo Starr, Pete Best, Patti Harrison, and Yoko Ono. When he asked where the Beatles got those rare American R&B records that inspired their early music, he got his answer from merchant marines who brought them over from Baltimore to Liverpool.

From a serious Beatles fan who has read every word ever written about the group, Rubber Soul is a wild ride through rock 'n' roll history.

327 pages. 4.5 stars after 90 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Cowboy Come Home by *Eve Gaddy - $1.99*

A bittersweet reunion. A second chance at happiness. The daughter who may never forgive them both. Champion bronc rider Jake Rollins never intended to go back to Happy, Texas and its memories of lost love. That changes when he meets Leigh and suspects she's his daughter. Jake arrives in Happy determined to get to know her and to find out the truth. The only problem is, Anna Connor, Leigh's mother, doesn't want him in their lives. At first she won't even admit he's Leigh's father. Sixteen years ago, Jake left Anna with a phone call telling her he'd married another woman. Devastated and pregnant, Anna married Jake's best friend, Carl Connor. Together they raised the daughter Jake never knew about. But Anna's a widow now and even more irresistible than she'd been as a girl. Will it be enough for Jake to tell Anna that leaving her was the worst mistake he ever made? Can he convince her he's changed? Jake and Anna fall in love again, but it's far from smooth sailing. Leigh's response to the news that Jake is her biological father is anything but good. Jake and Anna must decide between their love for each other and the future of the daughter they love.

232 pages. 4.7 stars after 10 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* How to Live: Or A Life of Montaigne in One Question and Twenty Attempts at an Answer by *Sarah Bakewell - $1.99*

Winner of the 2010 National Book Critics Circle Award for Biography How to get along with people, how to deal with violence, how to adjust to losing someone you love-such questions arise in most people's lives. They are all versions of a bigger question: how do you live? How do you do the good or honorable thing, while flourishing and feeling happy? This question obsessed Renaissance writers, none more than Michel Eyquem de Monatigne, perhaps the first truly modern individual. A nobleman, public official and wine-grower, he wrote free-roaming explorations of his thought and experience, unlike anything written before. He called them "essays," meaning "attempts" or "tries." Into them, he put whatever was in his head: his tastes in wine and food, his childhood memories, the way his dog's ears twitched when it was dreaming, as well as the appalling events of the religious civil wars raging around him. The Essays was an instant bestseller and, over four hundred years later, Montaigne's honesty and charm still draw people to him. Readers come in search of companionship, wisdom and entertainment-and in search of themselves. This book, a spirited and singular biography, relates the story of his life by way of the questions he posed and the answers he explored. It traces his bizarre upbringing, youthful career and sexual adventures, his travels, and his friendships with the scholar and poet Étienne de La Boétie and with his adopted "daughter," Marie de Gournay. And we also meet his readers-who for centuries have found in Montaigne an inexhaustible source of answers to the haunting question, "how to live?"

401 pages. 4.4 stars after 132 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* To the Vanishing Point by *Alan Dean Foster - $1.99*

The Sonderberg family does not know it yet, but this is not going to be any ordinary road trip. After they pick up an unassuming hitchhiker, a quiet drive down Interstate 40 becomes a trip into an alternate reality. It turns out the family has just given a ride to an alien who has the fate of the universe resting on her shoulders. Now the Sonderberg family must fight evil alongside their new alien friend, in a desperate attempt to save the world they love.

320 pages. 4.2 stars after 19 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Twin's Daughter by *Lauren Baratz-Logsted - $1.99*

Lucy Sexton is stunned when her mother's identical twin sister shows up at the family's front door one day. Separated at birth, the two women have had dramatically different upbringings, and Lucy's mother, Aliese, will do anything to make it up to Helen-including taking Helen into their home and turning her into a lady that all of society will admire. Aunt Helen's transformation is remarkable. But is it just Lucy's imagination, or does Helen seem to enjoy being mistaken for Lucy's mother? Then, on New Year's Day, Lucy is horrified to find her aunt and mother tied to chairs in the parlor. One of them has been brutally murdered-but which twin has died? Surely her daughter will know... Filled with shocking twists and turns, The Twin's Daughter is an engrossing gothic novel of betrayals and secrets that will keep readers guessing until the end.

416 pages. 4.2 stars after 82 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Motion To Kill (Lou Mason Thrillers Book 1) by *Joel Goldman - $1.99*

Lee Child and Michael Connelly recommend Motion To Kill! If you like the action suspense and excitement in their books, you'll love Motion To Kill!

"The story line never skips a beat. Fans will set in motion a plea for Mr. Goldman to return with more Mason (Lou not Perry) legal thrillers."

"Lou Mason is the sexy, brilliant but flawed counselor who is thrown into chaos and finds order. The plot leads you to the edge."
Elizabeth Wenig

When two of his partners are killed, corruption, sex and murder fill trial lawyer Lou Mason's docket as he tracks the killer. Will Lou be the next victim? Find out in Motion To Kill, the action-packed, can't-put-it-down first book in the Lou Mason Thriller series!

Think Lee Child's Jack Reacher meets Michael Connelly's Mickey Haller and you'll get Joel Goldman's Lou Mason!

Joel Goldman is the real deal!"
John Lescroart, Bestselling author of the Dismas Hardy thriller series.

"A real page-turner with plenty of action and many surprising twists and turns along the way driven by the wise-cracking protagonist and a great supporting cast."
David A. Berman

"The plot races forward."
Amarillo Globe-News

Grab Motion To Kill, the knockout legal thriller that combines the best of Lee Child and Michael Connelly!

And don't miss the blistering action and thrilling suspense in the next books in the Lou Mason Thriller series, The Last Witness and Cold Truth!

Lou Mason is back in The Last Witness and this time it's personal when his surrogate father, Homicide Detective Harry Ryman, arrests his best friend, Wilson "Blues" Bluestone, Jr., for murder. Mason unearths secrets someone will do anything to keep as he closes in on a desperate killer, setting himself up as the next target.

When a troubled young woman turns herself in for murder in Cold Truth, Lou Mason takes the case - yet something about her story doesn't add up. To catch a killer, Lou dives into a sordid world of money, drugs and a devastating black market where the price for the truth is paid in blood.

And don't miss the Jack Davis Thriller series by Joel Goldman - Shakedown, The Dead Man and No Way Out!

340 pages. 4.2 stars after 63 reviews

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Wheel of Fortune by *Susan Howatch - $1.99*

Welsh heir Robert Godwin knows everything about his powerful family's interests, but what does he know of his own heart?

Tucked in the hills of South Wales is Oxmoon, the ancestral estate of the Godwin family. In the summers before 1914, music streams through the family home as the Godwins, at the height of their prosperity, dance in the ballroom with their guests. But despite the remarkable talents of heir-apparent Robert Godwin, the fates have a rough, tough ride planned for him and those he loves. Fortunes shift during two world wars, disastrous love affairs leave the family battered, and finally jealousy threatens to destroy Oxmoon and all it symbolizes. Based on a true story that has been updated to modern times, The Wheel of Fortune is a timeless tale of love, hatred, revenge, redemption, and forgiveness.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Susan Howatch including rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the author's personal collection.

992 pages. 4.5 stars after 86 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Happy Stories!: Real-Life Inspirational Stories from Around the World That Will Raise Your Happiness Level by *Will Bowen - $1.99*

In Happy This Year!, bestselling author Will Bowen shared his practical philosophy for achieving higher levels of happiness. He helped readers understand that the path to happiness is not determined by their circumstances, but by aligning their thoughts, words, and actions to focus on the goal of happiness. Now, through fifty true stories, Bowen shares how people have taken his philosophies to heart-and are becoming measurably happier! We all face adversity, setbacks, and stress in our everyday lives. In Happy Stories!, you will learn from people who have faced various hardships and have chosen to achieve happiness in spite of their circumstances. From a man who discovers happiness from the power of shared laughter to a woman who finds happiness through forgiveness, the stories in this collection inspire, entertain, and teach us remarkable lessons on how we can achieve higher and sustainable levels of happiness in our lives. This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

290 pages. 4.5 stars after 46 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* John Constantine, Hellblazer Vol. 1: Original Sins (Hellblazer New Editions) by *JAMIE DELANO - $1.99*

The very first Hellblazer collection ORIGINAL SINS is available in a new edition that includes John Constantine's appearances in SWAMP THING. This is the first of a series of new HELLBLAZER editions starring Vertigo's longest running antihero, John Constantine, England's chain-smoking, low-rent magus. This first collection is a loosely connected series of tales of John's early years where Constantine was at his best and at his worst, all at the same time.

304 pages. 4.1 stars after 37 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* At the Old Haunted House by *Helen Ketteman - $1.99*

At the old haunted house

In a room with no sun

Lived a warty green witch

And her wee witchy one. There are all kinds of creatures in the house: a big Ma monster and her wee monsters two, a scrawny black cat and her wee kittens three, a green Pa goblin and his wee goblins four, and more! Count along as the creatures prepare for the Halloween Fright. The text, written in the pattern of the popular poem "Over in the Meadow," makes reading aloud fun, while the cinematic illustrations set the scene for an unforgettable romp through the old haunted house. Trick or treat!

34 pages. 4.5 stars after 53 reviews

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Stoner (New York Review Books Classics) by *John Williams - $2.24*

William Stoner is born at the end of the nineteenth century into a dirt-poor Missouri farming family. Sent to the state university to study agronomy, he instead falls in love with English literature and embraces a scholar's life, so different from the hardscrabble existence he has known. And yet as the years pass, Stoner encounters a succession of disappointments: marriage into a "proper" family estranges him from his parents; his career is stymied; his wife and daughter turn coldly away from him; a transforming experience of new love ends under threat of scandal. Driven ever deeper within himself, Stoner rediscovers the stoic silence of his forebears and confronts an essential solitude. John Williams's luminous and deeply moving novel is a work of quiet perfection. William Stoner emerges from it not only as an archetypal American, but as an unlikely existential hero, standing, like a figure in a painting by Edward Hopper, in stark relief against an unforgiving world.

305 pages. 4.5 stars after 661 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* That Holiday Feeling: Silver Bells\The Perfect Holiday\Under the Christmas Tree (Virgin River Book  by *Debbie Macomber - $1.99*

_Silver Bells_ by Debbie Macomber In this classic story, Debbie brings those Manning men and Manning sisters home for a mistletoe marriage when a single dad finally says "I do."

_The Perfect Holiday_ by Sherryl Woods Will bachelor Trace Franklin become a groom-to-be by Christmastime? He sure will&#8230;if Savannah Holiday's aunt Mae has anything to do with it.

_Under the Christmas Tree_ by Robyn Carr When the folks of Virgin River discover a box of adorable puppies under the town's Christmas tree they call on local vet Nathaniel Jensen for help. But it's his budding romance with Annie McCarty that really has tongues-and tails-wagging!

336 pages. 4.6 stars after 82 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* No Greater Ally: The Untold Story of Poland's Forces in World War II (General Military) by *Kenneth K. Koskodan - $1.99*

There is a chapter of World War II history that remains largely untold, the story of the fourth largest allied military of the war, the only nation to have fought in the battles of Leningrad, Arnhem, Tobruk and Normandy. The story of millions of young men and women who gave everything for freedom and in the final victory lost all. In a cruel twist of history the monumental struggles of an entire nation have been forgotten, and even intentionally obscured. This book redresses the balance, giving a comprehensive overview of Poland's participation in World War II. Following their valiant but doomed defense of Poland in 1939, members of the Polish armed forces fought with the Allies wherever and however they could. With previously unpublished first-hand accounts, information never before seen in English, and rare photographs, this title provides a detailed analysis of the devastation the war brought to Poland, and the final betrayal when, having fought for freedom for six long years, Poland was handed to the Soviet Union. From the Hardcover edition.

304 pages. 4.3 stars after 73 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Woman Who Married a Cloud: The Collected Short Stories by *Jonathan Carroll - $1.99*

Nominated for a 2012 Bram Stoker Award and a 2013 British Fantasy Award: Thirty-eight extraordinary stories from award-winning author Jonathan Carroll

For more than thirty years, Jonathan Carroll's writing has defied genre conventions. Known for his novels-including The Land of Laughs, Bones of the Moon, Sleeping in Flame, and many other compelling and often surreal stories-Carroll has also created an eloquent body of short fiction. The Woman Who Married a Cloud brings his stories together for the first time. In the title story, a matchmaking effort goes awry and leads one woman to a harrowing moment of self-discovery. In "The Heidelberg Cylinder," Hell becomes so overcrowded that Satan sends some of his lost souls back to Earth. And in "Alone Alarm," a man is kidnapped by multiple versions of himself. By turns haunting, melancholic, and enchanting, Carroll's richly layered stories illuminate universal experiences, passions, and griefs. Described by NPR's Alan Cheuse as "so richly imaginative, so intellectually daring," The Woman Who Married a Cloud is essential reading for Carroll fans and short-story lovers alike.

This ebook contains an exclusive illustrated biography of the author including rare images from his personal collection.

600 pages. 4.5 stars after 25 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Fairest of All by *Serena Valentino - $2.99*

Why exactly is the wicked Queen so nasty, particularly to Snow White? Perhaps it has something to do with the creepy-looking man in the magic mirror who's not just some random spooky visage...

268 pages. 4.5 stars after 100 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* A Family Affair by *Fern Michaels - $2.99*

From #1 New York Times bestselling author Fern Michaels comes a captivating and heartfelt new novel, as a young dancer finds an unexpected partner--and gains the courage to live according to her heart. . . In a city built on dreams, Trisha Holiday makes her living moving like one. But out of her dancer's costume, she's as down-to-earth as they come. That's why she ignores the admiring note--and the accompanying $1000 bill--that arrives backstage after one of her ethereal performances. Yet the sender, a wealthy foreign prince, isn't easily dissuaded. Seven years living and studying in the United States have made Malik long for the freedom to choose his own bride--and the woman he wants is Trisha. After a breathtaking visit to Malik's kingdom culminates in a marriage proposal, Trish attempts to adjust to an opulent new lifestyle complete with servants, sumptuous surroundings, and vast wealth. None of that matters to Trish as much as Malik's love. With Malik's sister Soraya proving a trusted new friend, they plan a lavish wedding surpassing anything she could have imagined. Yet Trish's new life will have challenges too--adjusting to a new and complex culture, to the myriad demands of Malik's royal position, and to the expectations she faces as his wife. In the midst of her own major changes, Trish vows to help her sister, Emma, whose marriage has ended in a bitter breakup. And through it all, Trish will strive to stay true to what matters most--love, true friendship, and the ties that hold family together across the miles and the years.

273 pages. 4.6 stars after 165 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Scot on the Rocks by *Brenda Janowitz - $0.99*

"A breezy romantic comedy with plenty of laughs." --Booklist

When her ex-boyfriend, Trip, gets engaged to Hollywood's latest It Girl, Manhattan attorney Brooke Miller plans to attend the wedding. Who says a modern girl can't stay friends with her ex? Besides, Brooke's got her sexy Scottish fiancé, Douglas, to take as her date. Okay, so maybe he's not exactly her fiancé, but they're living together in his apartment, so she'll be getting the ring any minute, right?

Wrong.

After a fight leaves her without a boyfriend (much less a fiancé) just days before the wedding, Brooke faces the ultimate humiliation of attending her ex-boyfriend's nuptials alone. Desperate to find a replacement to fill Douglas's kilt, Brooke concocts an outrageous plan to survive the wedding and win the man of her dreams, all with her dignity ever-so-slightly intact.

304 pages. 4.2 stars after 42 reviews

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Heavens Are Empty: Discovering the Lost Town of Trochenbrod by *Avrom Bendavid-Val - $1.99*

A magical place, a lost history: Trochenbrod, the setting for Everything Is Illuminated, is now rediscovered for a new generation

Trochenbrod was the only freestanding, fully realized Jewish town in history. It began with a few Jewish settlers searching for freedom from the Russian Czars' oppressive policies, which included the forced conscriptions of one son from each Jewish family household throughout Russia. This scene of ethnic harmony was soon shattered, as Trochenbrod vanished in 1941-her residents slaughtered, her homes, buildings, and factories razed to the ground.

Yet even the Nazis could not destroy the spirit of Trochenbrod, which has lived on in stories and legends about a little piece of heaven, hidden deep in the forest.

257 pages. 4.4 stars after 46 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Strain Volume 1 by *David Lapham - $1.99*

When a Boeing 777 lands at JFK International Airport and goes dark on the runway, the Center for Disease Control, fearing a terrorist attack, calls in Dr. Ephraim Goodweather and his team of expert biological-threat first responders. Only an elderly pawnbroker from Spanish Harlem suspects a darker purpose behind the event--an ancient threat intent on covering mankind in darkness. In one week, Manhattan will be gone. In one month, the country. In two months--the world. This horrifying first chapter introduces an outbreak of diabolical proportions that puts a terrifying twist on the vampire genre! Collects issues #1 through #11.

152 pages. 4.0 stars after 44 reviews

  ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Alanna: The First Adventure (Song of the Lioness series Book 1) by *Tamora Pierce - $1.99*

From Tamora Pierce, the first book in the Song of the Lioness Quartet, honored with the Margaret A. Edwards Award.

"From now on I'm Alan of Trebond, the younger twin. I'll be a knight."

And so young Alanna of Trebond begins the journey to knighthood. Alanna has always craved the adventure and daring allowed only for boys; her twin brother, Thom, yearns to learn the art of magic. So one day they decide to switch places: Disguised as a girl, Thom heads for the convent; Alanna, pretending to be a boy, is on her way to the castle of King Roald to begin her training as a page. But the road to knighthood is not an easy one. As Alanna masters the skills necessary for battle, she must also learn to control her heart and to discern her enemies from her allies. Filled with swords and sorcery, adventure and intrigue, good and evil, Alanna's first adventure begins-one that will lead to the fulfillment of her dreams and make her a legend in the land.
Call it fate, call it intuition, or just call it common sense, but somehow young Alanna knows she isn't meant to become some proper lady cloistered in a convent. Instead, she wants to be a great warrior maiden--a female knight. But in the land of Tortall, women aren't allowed to train as warriors. So Alanna finds a way to switch places with her twin, Thom, and take his place as a knight in training at the palace of King Roald. Disguising herself as a boy, Alanna begins her training as a page in the royal court. Soon, she is garnering the admiration of all around her, including the crown prince, with her strong work ethic and her thirst for knowledge. But all the while, she is haunted by the recurring vision of a black stone city that emanates evil... somehow she knows it is her fate to purge that place of its wickedness. But how will she find it? And can she fulfill her destiny while keeping her gender a secret?

With Alanna: The First Adventure, veteran fantasy author Tamora Pierce has created a lively, engaging heroine who will charm middle-school readers with her tomboyish bravado and have them eagerly searching for the next book in the Song of the Lioness series. Like Brian Jacques's tales of Redwall, this popular quartet is an entertaining fantasy series for younger teens. (Ages 10 to 13) --Jennifer Hubert

240 pages. 4.7 stars after 708 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Because She Loves Me by *Mark Edwards - $1.99*

A gripping tale of jealousy, obsession and murder, from the No.1 Bestselling author of The Magpies. When Andrew Sumner meets beautiful, edgy Charlie, he is certain his run of bad luck has finally come to an end. But as the two of them embark on an intense affair, Andrew wonders if his grasp on reality is slipping. Items go missing in his apartment. Somebody appears to be following him. And as misfortune and tragedy strike his friends and loved ones, Andrew is forced to confront the frightening truth... Is Charlie really the girl of his dreams - or the woman of his nightmares?

352 pages. 4.2 stars after 106 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Forgotten Sister: Mary Bennet's Pride and Prejudice by *Jennifer Paynter - $1.99*

The third Bennet sister, Mary, steps into the spotlight in this graceful retelling of Pride and Prejudice. As a middle child flanked by two pairs of closely bonded sisters, marginalized by her mother, and ridiculed by her father, Mary Bennet feels isolated within her own family. She retreats to her room to read and play the pianoforte and, when obliged to mix in society, finds it safer to quote platitudes from books rather than express her real opinions. She also finds it safer to befriend those who are socially "beneath" her. When wealthy Mr. Darcy and Mr. Bingley glide into her sisters' lives, Mary becomes infatuated with an impoverished young musician, the son of her old wet-nurse, who plays the fiddle at the Meryton assemblies. It is only after her sisters tease her about her "beau with the bow" that Mary is forced to examine her real feelings and confront her own brand of pride and prejudice. An elegant accompaniment to Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice, The Forgotten Sister plucks the neglected Mary from obscurity and beautifully reveals her hopes and dreams.

440 pages. 4.1 stars after 292 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Proving Ground by *G. Bruce Knecht - $1.99*

In this 10th Anniversary edition, with a new afterword from the author, G. Bruce Knecht tells the harrowing story of a world-renowned sailing race gone fatally bad. On December 26, 1998, 115 sailboats crossed the starting line of the famous Sydney to Hobart Yacht Race. The 630-nautical-mile contest is among the most difficult races in the world, a test of strength and endurance like few others. But no one could have foreseen the tragedy that would befall the competitors, who sailed into a massive storm that tore apart the fleet with hurricane-force winds and eighty-foot waves. What began as a race for glory rapidly became a fight for survival. In this gripping insider's account, award-winning writer G. Bruce Knecht focuses on three yachts and their crews, weaving together an extraordinary story with vivid detail, outsized personalities, and high drama. Most importantly, he offers a glimpse into how people with very different backgrounds responded to something bigger than they were-and how it changed them forever. Hailed as "harrowing" by the New York Times, "pulse-pounding" by People magazine, and "the Perfect Storm of blue-water sailboat racing" by Walter Cronkite, The Proving Ground is a true-to-life adventure tale as thrilling as any work of fiction.

In The Proving Ground, journalist and lifelong sailor G. Bruce Knecht tells the staggering story of the 54th Sydney to Hobart yacht race--an annual event that is always an extreme test of courage and skill in some of the world's most treacherous seas, but which in 1998 would become the most disastrous race in modern yachting history.

Although he was already fifty feet from the boat, Brownie didn't have any trouble spotting Glyn. He looked small, and utterly helpless.... Glyn was already having a hard time keeping his head out of the water, and everyone quickly reached the same unthinkable conclusion--Glynn was going to die and there was nothing to do but watch.... Steve Kulmar was more shaken than anyone. When he first came on deck, he believed Glyn was looking directly back at him.

Of the 115 boats that started under clear skies in Sydney, just 43 would finish. Six sailors lost their lives, and a further 55 were plucked from the storm after the fleet had been decimated by unforecast hurricane winds and 80-foot-high waves. Knecht's style is novelistic, though measured, with a strong journalistic sensibility marshaling what must have been at times appallingly poignant eyewitness testimony into a coherent account of the disaster. His intended focus is beyond the headlines, and by concentrating on the experiences of a handful of individual crews, The Proving Ground succeeds in conveying the agonies of their desperate, sometimes futile struggles to survive--and offers some insight into what drew them to the sea in the first place, and why so many of the survivors have felt compelled to face it again. --Alex Hankin, Amazon.co.uk

292 pages. 4.4 stars after 111 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Punktown by *Jeffrey Thomas - $1.99*

Considered by many critics and readers as one of the new classics of SF collections, now reissued by DarkFuse for Kindle.

In the city they call Punktown, on a planet where a hundred sentient species collide, you can become a creator of clones. You can become a piece of performance art. You might even become a library of sorrows...

Table Of Contents:

The Reflections Of Ghosts
Pink Pills
The Flaying Season
Union Dick
Wakizashi
Dissecting The Soul
Precious Metal
Sisters Of No Mercy
Heart for Heart's Sake
The Ballad Of Moosecock Lip
Face
The Pressman
The Palace Of Nothingness
The Rusted Gates Of Heaven
Immolation
Unlimited Daylight
The Library Of Sorrows
Nom de Guerre
The Color Shrain

Like Ray Bradbury, Jeffrey Thomas writes dark science fiction at the border of horror, and like Bradbury's collection, The Martian Chronicles, Thomas's Punktown uses a shared setting to tell very different stories of very different characters, both human and alien. The Martian Chronicles follows the rise and fall of the human colonization of Mars, while Punktown's nine stories (seven previously unpublished) follow a more subtle arc, examining the course of human development, from destructive youth through the dangers of parenthood and career to late adulthood, when losses and the weight of memories bring their own horrors. As The Martian Chronicles uses the future to consider mid-American, midcentury concerns, Punktown uses the future to reflect a fin-de-siècle present shaped by brutally rapid change, by rampant abuse, by the dehumanizing acts of governments and corporations, and by serial-killer epidemics and schoolroom massacres. But in the end, Punktown little resembles The Martian Chronicles. And, though it is not in the same league as Bradbury's classic, Punktown demonstrates that Thomas is a rising talent of considerable power and imagination. In "The Reflections of Ghosts," an artist clones himself to make art for sadistic patrons, until he finds himself trapped in the ultimate self-absorption. The shadows of Poe and Lovecraft lie subtly over "The Palace of Nothingness," a mysterious, abandoned factory that may not be empty after all. And a chip-implanted detective who can forget nothing must examine mass-murder scenes in "The Library of Sorrows." --Cynthia Ward

224 pages. 4.8 stars after 16 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Snowflakes for all Seasons: 72 Fold & Cut Paper Snowflakes by *Cindy Higham - $0.99*

Snowflakes You Can Make is the best snowflake book ever created! Why make boring old, everyday cut-out snowflakes when you can customize them for any special situation? This craft book is perfect for kids of all ages, and will turn anyone into a snowflake pro. There are snowflake patterns for Valentines Day hearts, St. Patrick's Day shamrocks, birds and flowers for spring, the Liberty bell for Independence Day, leaves for fall, spiders and pumpkins for Halloween, pilgrims for Thanksgiving, Christmas trees, bells, and candles for Christmas, plus lots of fun "traditional" snowflakes (snowflakes that look like, well&#8230;snowflakes!) and more.

Perfect for scrapbooking, Snowflakes You Can Make is a crafter's dream, and no classroom should be without a copy. The book contains 64 full size patterns, instructions for folding, cutting and decorating your snowflakes, and a complete index.

After spending years showing people how to make paper snowflakes and copying hundreds of patterns for them, Cindy Higham decided to put her patterns in a book for everyone to enjoy. She lives in Utah with her family.

80 pages. 4.3 stars after 33 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry for the delay!


*Kindle Daily Deal* New Mercies by *Sandra Dallas - $1.99*

Natchez, Mississippi, in 1933 is a place suspended in time. The silver and china is still dented and cracked from Yankee invaders. And the houses have names...and memories. Nora Bondurant is running away--from her husband's death, from his secrets, and from the ghosts that dog her every step. When she receives a telegram informing her that she has an inheritance, Nora suddenly has somewhere to run to: a house named Avoca in Natchez, Mississippi. Now, she's learning that the lure of Natchez runs deep, and that, along with Avoca, she's inherited a mystery. Nora's aunt Amalia Bondurant was killed in a murder/suicide, and the locals are saying nothing more--except in hushed, honeyed tones. As Nora becomes more and more enmeshed in the community and in her family's history, she learns surprising things about the life and death of her aunt: kinship isn't always what it seems, loyalty can be as fierce as blood relations, and every day we are given new mercies to heal the pain of loss and love.

320 pages. 4.3 stars after 43 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Judas Silver by *J.R. Rain - $1.99*

Someone is stealing the cursed thirty coins paid to betray Christ. Disturbed by these events, the Vatican hires our hero, antiquities thief, Trey Jordan. Trey's mission is simple: find the coins first. And to combat the dark power contained within the cursed coins, Trey will be entrusted with a powerful weapon of his own, a weapon hidden deep with the Vatican's secret vaults.

As the adventure begins, he will team up with a past lover, the beautiful numismatist Eve Roberts, a coin collector herself and owner of one of the cursed Judas Coins. Their search begins with a famous sunken ship and will lead to a bizarre castle located in the middle of a Scottish loch. And waiting at every turn is the mysterious Draken, whose dark power multiplies with the acquisition of each new coin. In the end, when a seemingly victorious Draken brings together all thirty coins, when the Gates of Hell have been thrown wide open and the world has been plunged into darkness and chaos, a desperate Trey Jordan will unleash the ferocious power of the legendary Fourth Nail.

Acclaim for J.R. Rain:

"Gripping, adventurous, and romantic-J.R. Rain's The Lost Ark is a breakneck thriller that traces the thread of history from Biblical stories to current-day headlines. Be prepared to lose sleep!"
-James Rollins, international bestselling author of The Doomsday Key

"The Lost Ark is a wonderful adventure novel."
-Piers Anthony, international bestselling author of On A Pale Horse

126 pages. 4.3 stars after reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Lonely Vigil: Coastwatchers of the Solomons (Open Road Media) by *Walter Lord - $1.99*

In the bloodiest island combat of World War II, one group of men risked it all to fight from behind Japanese lines

The Solomon Islands was where the Allied war machine finally broke the Japanese empire. As pilots, marines, and sailors fought for supremacy in Guadalcanal, Bougainville, and the Slot, a lonely group of radio operators occupied the Solomon Islands' highest points. Sometimes encamped in comfort, sometimes exposed to the elements, these coastwatchers kept lookout for squadrons of Japanese bombers headed for Allied positions, holding their own positions even when enemy troops swarmed all around.

They were Australian-born but Solomon-raised, and adept at survival in the unforgiving jungle environment. Through daring and insight, they stayed one step ahead of the Japanese, often sacrificing themselves to give advance warning of an attack. In Lonely Vigil, Lord tells of the survivors of the campaign, and of what they risked to win the war in the Pacific.

268 pages. 4.6 stars after 128 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Strikers by *Ann Christy - $1.99*

One hundred and twelve years after the fall, the Republic of Texas is built on two foundations: total freedom and total responsibility. A law broken means a strike against the lawbreaker. Five strikes means execution. The only hope for the law breaker is to escape Texas-to go Striker-before justice comes for them.

Sixteen-year-old Karas Quick has never had it easy. The daughter of a Striker and an alcoholic mother, she's gotten everything she has the hard way - even the strike on her neck. Yet try as Karas might to stay above-board with the authorities, there are some things you just can't plan for.

Like seeing the face of her long-lost father paraded through the town square in chains.

In the blink of an eye, Karas's life changes forever. Potential strikes be damned, she has to see her father one last time. What she discovers propels her upon an unimaginable journey, one she can only hope she'll survive.

Age 14 and up.

332 pages. 4.7 stars after 48 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Pandemic by *Yvonne Ventresca - $1.99*

Even under the most normal circumstances, high school can be a painful and confusing time. Unfortunately, Liliana's circumstances are anything but normal. Only a few people know what caused her sudden change from model student to the withdrawn, doomsayer she has become, but her situation isn't about to get any better. When people begin coming down with a quick-spreading illness that doctors are unable to treat, Liliana's worst fears are realized. With her parents called away on business before the contagious outbreakher father in D.C. covering the early stages of the disease and her mother in Hong Kong and unable to get a flight back to New JerseyLiliana's town is hit by what soon becomes a widespread illness and fatal disaster. Now, she's more alone than she's been since the incident" at her school months ago. 
With friends and neighbors dying all around her, Liliana does everything she can just to survive. But as the disease rages on, so does an unexpected tension as Liliana is torn between an old ex and a new romantic interest. Just when it all seems too much, her living nightmare comes flooding back. Will Liliana survive the outbreak and overcome her personal demons? In this thrilling debut novel from author Yvonne Ventresca, you will follow Liliana to the brink of humanity and her own sanity. But there's no telling if you'll make it through alive.

Contemporary fiction for teens (ages 13 to 17) is growing in popularity, and parents, teachers, and librarians will find that Pandemic is a solid addition to this growing genre. Liliana is a relatable teen character who is struggling with real-life issues: friendship, identity crisis, sexual abuse, fear of death, etc. And her coming-of-age tale amid this very real-life threat is sure to resonate with teens (and even adults) interested in contemporary fiction. While the primary audience will be teenage girls, teenage boys may also be drawn to the book with its bleak plot, the realistic boy secondary characters, and the similarities between this and the movie Contagion.

352 pages. 4.5 stars after 39 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* A Pint of Murder (The Madoc and Janet Rhys Mysteries) by *Charlotte MacLeod - $1.99*

A killer wielding poisonous green beans terrorizes a small Canadian town

Agatha Treadway has done her own preserving ever since the day her husband was done in by a can of supermarket tomatoes. And after four vigilant decades canning everything from peaches to spinach, it is her own green beans that kill her. Inspecting the fatal jar, Janet Wadman finds it has been tampered with, so that toxic botulism was allowed to seep in. But before she can tell the town doctor that Mrs. Treadway was murdered, the doctor joins the widow in untimely death.

To investigate, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police sends Madoc Rhys, a Mountie who doesn't look the part. Masquerading as a relative, this squat Welshman helps Janet dig into the town's dark side. And what they find is a deadly secret that proves even more poisonous than botulism.

318 pages. 4.4 stars after 35 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Cooper's Folly by *Mary Strand - $1.99*

He may not be Mr. Mom, but he could be Mr. Perfect. One burned-out lawyer applying to work as a nanny. One stressed-out single mom desperate for help. Two kidlets looking for a daddy. Crazy? But they might just make a family.

Molly's eyes took another quick sweep of him. Gorgeous. But she needed a nanny not a stud, and she needed one today. "This isn't a joke? You're serious about this job?" He nodded. Molly reviewed her options one last time. Unfortunately, with her job on the line and two small children depending on her, she had just one. This man. This--okay--tall, very attractive, very blond, very tempting man. She had neither the time nor the tolerance for casual or even not-so-casual flings, but she appreciated a gorgeous man when she saw one. She wasn't dead yet. Cooper Meredith was clearly not dead yet, either. More Saturday-night-date material than nanny material, but maybe she could make this work until she got home from New York. "Well, Mr. Meredith? What's your answer?" "Ms. Perrell, it's a resounding yes."

162 pages. 4.8 stars after 18 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A Moveable Feast (Lonely Planet Travel Literature) by *Anthony Bourdain - $2.99*

From bat on the island of Fais to chicken on a Russian train to barbecue in the American heartland, from mutton in Mongolia to couscous in Morocco to tacos in Tijuana - on the road, food nourishes us not only physically, but intellectually, emotionally,and spiritually too. It can be a gift that enables a traveler to survive, a doorway into the heart of a tribe, or a thread that weaves an indelible tie; it can be awful or ambrosial - and sometimes both at the same time. Celebrate the riches andrevelations of food with this 38-course feast of true tales set around the world. Edited by Don George

297 pages. 4.1 stars after 34 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Starship Grifters (A Rex Nihilo Adventure) by *Robert Kroese - $1.99*

A space-faring ne'er-do-well with more bravado than brains, Rex Nihilo plies the known universe in a tireless quest for his own personal gain. But when he fleeces a wealthy weapons dealer in a high-stakes poker game, he ends up winning a worthless planet&#8230;and owing an outstanding debt more vast than space itself! The only way for Rex to escape a lifetime of torture on the prison world Gulagatraz is to score a big payday by pulling off his biggest scam. But getting mixed up in the struggle between the tyrannical Malarchian Empire and the plucky rebels of the Revolting Front-and trying to double-cross them both-may be his biggest mistake. Luckily for Rex, his frustrated but faithful robot sidekick has the cyber-smarts to deal with buxom bounty hunters, pudgy princesses, overbearing overlords, and interstellar evangelists&#8230;while still keeping Rex's martini glass filled.

251 pages. 4.3 stars after 87 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* You Are Not Small by *Anna Kang - $1.99*

Two fuzzy creatures can't agree on who is small and who is big, until a couple of surprise guests show up, settling it once and for all! The simple text of Anna Kang and bold illustrations of New Yorker cartoonist Christopher Weyant tell an original and very funny story about size-it all depends on who's standing next to you. Interior images shown on the product page.

32 pages. 4.5 stars after 48 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* My Year as a Clown: A Novel by *Robert Steven Williams - $0.99*

With My Year as a Clown, Williams introduces us to the Philadelphia Eagles-obsessed Chuck Morgan, reeling after being blindsided by the abrupt collapse of his 20-year marriage. Morgan is a new kind of male hero, imperfect and uncertain, who-like his favorite football team-is fumbling forward into uncertainty. The 2013 Silver Medal Winner for Popular Fiction from the Independent Publisher Book Awards. Initially, Chuck worries he'll never have a relationship again, that he could stand in the lobby of a brothel with a hundred dollar bill plastered to his forehead and still not get lucky. But as his emotionally raw, 365-day odyssey unfolds, Chuck gradually relearns to live on his own, navigating the minefield of issues faced by the suddenly single-new routines, awkward dates, and even more awkward sex. Clown will attract fans of the new breed of novelists that includes Nick Hornby, Jonathan Tropper and Tom Perrotta. Like others in that distinguished group, Robert Steven Williams delivers a painfully honest glimpses into the modern male psyche while writing about both sexes with equal ease and grace in a way that's both hilarious and heartbreaking at the same time.

312 pages. 4.4 stars after 45 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* A Match Made in Heaven by *Colleen Coble - $1.99*

"Coble is a great writer, she knows what readers want and she does not disappoint."-Romantic Times As a successful interior designer, Callie's tired of men who pursue her for her money&#8230;so she's said good-bye to love. But Grandma insists she go on just one date with a particular architect - after all, he doesn't like "hard-headed" businesswomen! Will love unexpectedly enter their plans? A sweet novella you'll love. Be sure to read Colleen Coble's new book, ROSEMARY COTTAGE on sale July 9th

63 pages. 4.2 stars after 72 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Fosse by *Sam Wasson - $2.99*

"Wasson is a smart and savvy reporter, and his book abounds with colorful firsthand tales." - Janet Maslin, New York Times

"Fascinating . . . Wasson has taken complete control of his subject." - Wall Street Journal

The only person ever to win Oscar, Emmy, and Tony awards in the same year, Bob Fosse revolutionized nearly every facet of American entertainment. His signature style would influence generations of performing artists. Yet in spite of Fosse's innumerable-including Cabaret, Pippin, All That Jazz, and Chicago, one of the longest-running Broadway musicals ever-his offstage life was shadowed by deep wounds and insatiable appetites.

To craft this richly detailed account, best-selling author Sam Wasson has drawn on a wealth of unpublished material and hundreds of sources: friends, enemies, lovers, and collaborators, many of them speaking publicly about Fosse for the first time. With propulsive energy and stylish prose, Fosse is the definitive biography of one of Broadway and Hollywood's most complex and dynamic icons.

"Spellbinding." -Entertainment Weekly

"Impeccably researched." -Vanity Fair
An NPR Best Book of the Year

757 pages. 4.5 stars after 111 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Aranya (Shapeshifter Dragons Book 1) by *Marc Secchia - $1.99*

Chained to a rock and tossed off a cliff by her boyfriend, Aranya is executed for high treason against the Sylakian Empire. Falling a league into the deadly Cloudlands is not a fate she ever envisaged. But what if she did not die? What if she could spread her wings and fly?

Long ago, Dragons ruled the Island-World above the Cloudlands. But their Human slaves cast off the chains of Dragonish tyranny. Humans spread across the Islands in their flying Dragonships, colonising, building and warring. Now, the all-conquering Sylakians have defeated the last bastion of freedom-the Island-Kingdom of Immadia.

Evil has a new enemy. Aranya, Princess of Immadia. Dragon Shapeshifter.

Series Note
There is a companion series to Aranya, set in the same unique Island-World above the Cloudlands. Aranya is the last of the Dragons - or is she? Find out why the Dragons disappeared in The Pygmy Dragon, now available on Kindle.

Map Update
The map of Aranya's Island-World is available! Please update your e-reader device to receive the latest Aranya book file. (8th October)

454 pages. 4.6 stars after 55 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Undone by *Brooke Taylor - $1.99*

When Kori Kitzler, the "dark angel" of the eighth grade, tells Serena Moore that they are more alike than she thinks, Serena is instantly intrigued. But after their friendship solidifies and a twist of fate yanks Kori away from Serena, she will need to find a way to complete her best friend's life left undone.

320 pages. 4.6 stars after 24 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Because We Are by *Ted Oswald - $1.99*

Ten-year-old orphan Libète has been hardened by the daily struggle to survive in Cité Soleil, Haiti's most infamous slum. But when she and her best friend, Jak, discover a young mother and her baby brutally murdered in a nearby marsh, it's unlike anything she's encountered before. Though initially shocked, the adults of Cité Soleil move on quickly from the event; after all, death is commonplace in this community. Undaunted, Libète takes action with Jak in tow, plunging herself into a dangerous, far-reaching plot that will change her irrevocably and threaten everything she holds dear. Because We Are is a profound and mesmerizing tale of a young girl's search for justice in an unjust world, set against the vivid and tumultuous backdrop of modern-day Haiti.

482 pages. 4.5 stars after 77 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* King's Throne (String of Fate Book 2) by *Bianca D'Arc - $1.99*

A woman living in secret, hiding her true nature...

Gina is a medical doctor in New York City. What nobody knows is that she's also tiger-shifter royalty, living in exile. Keeping her secret has kept her safe, but all that is about to change.

An injured soldier who heals in a way that makes him more than he ever was before...

Mitch is injured and out of the action. He wakes up in a strange place, with a beautiful woman. Normally, not a problem, but this woman is special. She's a white tiger and daughter of the lost tiger king. She's too good for the likes of him, but there's an undeniable spark of attraction drawing them closer and closer.

A love that will make the very earth tremble beneath their feet...

When evil challenges, Mitch will fight to keep Gina safe. A harrowing journey to the side of a living volcano brings secret knowledge and a power none of them ever expected. Will it be enough to prevail?

Only victory will keep his lady safe. And only victory will allow Gina to claim the man she truly loves.

232 pages. 4.3 stars after 56 reviews

The first book in the series is available for $4.24, below.

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Home Before the Leaves Fall: A New History of the German Invasion of 1914 (General Military) by *Ian Senior - $1.99*

The German invasion of France and Belgium in August 1914 came within an ace of defeating the French armies, capturing Paris, and ending the First World War before the autumn leaves had fallen. But the German armies failed to score the knock-out blow they had planned. The war would drag on for four years of unprecedented slaughter. There are many accounts of 1914 from the British point of view. The achievements of the British Expeditionary Force were the stuff of legend, but in reality there were only four divisions in the field; the French and Germans had more than 60 each. The real story of the battle can only be told by an author with the skill to mine the extensive German and French archives. Ian Senior does this with consummate skill, weaving together strategic analysis with diary entries and interview transcripts from the soldiers on the ground to create a remarkable new history. In addition, all previous classic histories on the subject either focus virtually exclusively on the British experiences or are now very out-of-date such as Barbara Tuchman's Guns of August (1962) or Sewell Tyng's Campaign of the Marne (1935). Supported by up numerous sketch maps, extensive archival research and poignant first-hand accounts, Home before the leaves fall is an accessible, narrative account of the German invasion that came within an ace of victory, that long hot summer.

400 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Tears in Rain by *Rosa Montero - $1.99*

Death is inevitable. Especially when you have an expiration date. As a replicant, or "techno-human," Detective Bruna Husky knows two things: humans bioengineered her to perform dangerous, undesirable tasks; and she has just ten years on the United States of Earth before her body automatically self-destructs. But with "anti-techno" rage on the rise and a rash of premature deaths striking her fellow replicants, she may have even less time than she originally thought. Investigating the mysterious deaths, Bruna delves into the fractious, violent history shared by humans and replicants, and struggles to engage the society that fails to understand her-yet created her. The deeper she gets, the deadlier her work becomes as she uncovers a vast, terrifying conspiracy bent on changing the very course of the world. But even as the darkness of her reality closes in, Bruna clings fiercely to life.

418 pages. 4.0 stars after 300 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Aphrodite the Beauty (Goddess Girls Book 3) by *Joan Holub - $1.99*

Well-researched and true to the original myths, each volume in the Goddess Girls series addresses contemporary issues like friendships and relationships from a classically accurate-and entertaining-persepective.

In Aphrodite the Beauty, Aphrodite, goddessgirl of love, must deal with jealousy after giving Athena a makeover. It doesn't seem fair that the godboys pay more attention to her friend when Aphrodite is supposed to be destined for love! She also copes with a crush from an unlikely source-the nerdy Hephaestus (god of the smith)-and learns that love comes in many forms.

178 pages. 4..6 stars after 59 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The View From Here by *Cindy Myers - $2.99*

In this heartfelt, beautifully written novel, a woman with nothing left to lose finds the courage to start over in the last place she ever expected. . . Newly divorced Maggie Carter has little to show for her marriage except a pile of boxes and regrets. So when she learns she's inherited an old house and an abandoned gold mine in Eureka, Colorado, she doesn't hesitate to leave Houston behind. In Colorado, she can learn about her estranged father and take stock of her life. After all, where better to decide what your next move should be than in a cabin 10,000 feet above sea level? Eureka is a tiny hamlet with a café, a library, and plenty of intriguing locals. There's the colorful town mayor, Lucille, and her prodigal daughter Olivia, bitter librarian Cassie, and handsome, enigmatic Jameso Clark, who had a fascinating love-hate relationship with Maggie's father. Then there are the soaring views of distant mountains and clear blue sky, of aspen trees and endless stars. Piece by piece, Maggie is uncovering her father's past--and reconciling with her own. And in this small mountain town, she just might find a place where she truly belongs. "Cindy Myers strikes gold with this warm-hearted novel about friendship, family, and second chances." -New York Times bestselling author, Deborah Smith Cindy Myers worked as a newspaper reporter, travel agent, and medical clinic manager before turning to writing full time. She's written both historical and contemporary romance, as well as dozens of short stories and nonfiction articles. Former president of San Antonio Romance Authors, Cindy is a member of Romance Writers of America, Novelists Inc., and Rocky Mountain Fiction writers. She is in demand as a speaker, teaching workshops and making presentations to both local and national writing groups. She and her husband and their two dogs live in the mountains southwest of Denver.

337 pages. 4.4 stars after 35 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* DIRTY (Jackie Mercer Book 1) by *Debra Webb - $1.99*

"Some girls just know how to have fun and Jackie Mercer is one of them!" Sandra Brown, New York Times Bestseller

"Smart, savvy, sexy and a slammin' great read. I LOVE Jackie Mercer!" Cindy Gerard, New York Times Bestseller

DECEPTION
Jackie Mercer can't abide deception. Hey, a woman who single-handedly built the Mercer Detective Agency from the ground up has a right to expect honesty in a relationship. Tell that to the creep who, only this morning, she thought might be Mr. Right. Wrong!

DANGER
Her day only gets worse from there. An ominous message arrives accompanied by the photo of a man she hasn't seen in ten years: You were the last one to see him alive.

DESIRE
Jackie's own first rule is simple: never mix business with pleasure. Unfortunately the only applicant for the investigator position she badly needs filled is a hunky younger man. Derrick Dawson has pleasure written all over his rock-hard body and soon both her business and her world quickly spin way out of control. Time for chocolate and a shot of Old No. 7-not necessarily in that order.

DISASTER
She's in real trouble when a second message, this one including a dead body, drops into the mix. Jackie does what any smart Texas woman would do: she kicks butt and takes names, while the mystery spiraling around her long lost lover and her attraction to Derrick Dawson plunge her into a tangled web of shocking secrets and deadly deceptions.

Jackie has her hands full and her heart on the line-time to play DIRTY.

236 pages. 4.2 stars after 45 reviews

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Five Days That Shocked the World: Eyewitness Accounts from Europe at the End of World War II by *Nicholas Best - $2.99*

In the momentous days from April 28 to May 2, 1945, the world witnessed the death of two Fascist dictators and the fall of Berlin. Mussolini's capture and execution by Italian partisans, the suicide of Adolf Hitler, and the fall of the German capital signaled the end of the four-year war in the European Theater. In Five Days That Shocked the World, Nicholas Best thrills readers with the first-person accounts of those who lived through this dramatic time.

In this valuable work of history, the author's special achievement is weaving together the reports of famous and soon-to-be-famous individuals who experienced the war up close. We follow a young Walter Cronkite as he parachutes into Holland with a Canadian troop; photographer Lee Miller capturing the evidence of Nazi atrocities; the future Pope Benedict returning home and hoping not to get caught and shot after deserting his infantry unit; Audrey Hepburn no longer having to fear conscription into a Wehrmacht brothel; and even an SS doctor's descriptions of a decadent sex orgy in Hitler's bunker.

In skillfully synthesizing these personal narratives, Best creates a compelling chronicle of the five earth-shaking days when Fascism lost it death grip on Europe. With this vivid and fast-paced narrative, the author reaffirms his reputation as an expert on the final days of great wars.

384 pages. 4.5 stars after 22 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Player Piano by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Player Piano (1952), Vonnegut's first novel, embeds and foreshadows themes which are to be parsed and dramatized by academians for centuries to come. His future society--a marginal extrapolation, Vonnegut wrote, of the situation he observed as an employee of General Electric in which machines were replacing people increasingly and without any regard for their fate--is mechanistic and cruel, indifferent to human consequence, almost in a state of merriment as human wreckage accumulates. Paul Proteus, the novel's protagonist, is an engineer at Ilium Works and first observes with horror and then struggles to reverse the displacement of human labor by machines.

Ilium Works and Paul's struggles are a deliberately cartoon version of labor's historic and escalating struggle to give dignity and purpose to workers. The novel embodies all of Vonenegut's concerns and what he takes to be the great dilemma of the technologically overpowered century: the spiritual needs of the population in no way serve the economies of technology and post-technology. Vonnegut overlies this grotesque comedy over tragedy, disguising his novel in the trappings of goofiness.

Not published--at Vonnegut's insistence--as science fiction, the novel was nonetheless recognized and praised by the science fiction community which understood it far better than a more general readership, a dilemma which Vonnegut resentfully faced throughout his career. Bernard Wolfe's dystopian Limbo and Player Pianowere published in the same year to roughly similar receptions; two "outsiders" had apotheosized technophobia as forcefully as any writer within the field. Throughout his career, Vonnegut was forced to struggle with his ambivalence about science fiction and his own equivocal relationship with its readers.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers.

354 pages. 4.2 stars after 59 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Tempest Rising (Tempest series Book 1) by *Tracy Deebs - $1.99*

Tempest Maguire wants nothing more than to surf the killer waves near her California home; continue her steady relationship with her boyfriend, Mark; and take care of her brothers and surfer dad. But Tempest is half mermaid, and as her seventeenth birthday approaches, she will have to decide whether to remain on land or give herself to the ocean like her mother. The pull of the water becomes as insistent as her attraction to Kai, a gorgeous surfer whose uncanny abilities hint at an otherworldly identity as well. And when Tempest does finally give in to the water's temptation and enters a fantastical underwater world, she finds that a larger destiny awaits her-and that the entire ocean's future hangs in the balance.

353 pages. 4.1 stars after 77 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Unthinkable (The Detective Jane Candiotti Series) by *Clyde Phillips - $1.99*

For homicide lieutenant Jane Candiotti, stress is part of the job. But now that she and her husband are expecting their first child, Jane is under strict instructions to take it easy. A tall order on an average day, yet never more so than when a mass shooting at a local restaurant claims six victims--including her teenaged nephew. Jane's always been professional. But this time, it's personal. Before she can bring a baby into this world, Jane vows to hunt down the monster who didn't think twice about shooting an innocent kid. But every thread of evidence leads her deeper into a tangled web of deception, violence, and murder. Her only hope of navigating the twisting turns of this case is to enlist the help of a dangerous ex-con, one who could shed light on the connection between the death of her nephew and a decades-old murder case--eventually leading her to the most shocking discovery of her career.

323 pages. 4.6 stars after 262 reviews

This is one of 50 mysteries and thrillers on sale today, including a whole bunch of Ed McBain 87th Precinct Mysteries


*Daily Romance Deal* Cursed by *J.R. Rain - $1.99*

Yes, Amazon says this is the Romance deal of the day. Somehow, that doesn't seem right...but I'm going with it!

Albert Shipway is an ordinary guy who's made an extraordinary mistake...a mistake that has left a family in ruins. Unfortunately for Albert, he picked the wrong family.

Now he thinks the past is forgotten and today is just another day, another lunch, another order of kung pao chicken. Little does he know that he's about to meet a little old lady who knows his greatest fear. A little old lady who knows what's hiding in his heart. A little old lady who dishes up a big stew of supernatural revenge.

In just a matter of minutes, Albert's simple life is about to be turned upside down. Indeed, Albert is about to enter a world where magic and evil lurk just beneath the fabric of southern California, where all his past choices have brewed a perfect storm of broken hearts, broken promises, and shattered families...and he's about to pay the ultimate price.

Unless he can start righting some wrongs...and fast.

**Acclaim for the novels of J.R. Rain and Scott Nicholson**

"Gripping, adventurous, and romantic--J.R. Rain's The Lost Ark is a breakneck thriller that traces the thread of history from Biblical stories to current-day headlines.Be prepared to lose sleep!"
--JAMES ROLLINS, international bestselling author of The Doomsday Key and Altar of Eden

"Like Stephen King, Scott Nicholson knows how to summon serious scares."
--BENTLEY LITTLE, international bestselling author of His Father's Son and The Store

"I love this!"
--PIERS ANTHONY, international bestselling author of A Spell for Chameleon and On a Pale Horse on J.R. Rain's Moon Dance

"Scott Nicholson is a writer who always surprises and always entertains."
--JONATHAN MABERRY, bestselling author of Patient Zero and The Dragon Factory

"Dark Horse is the best book I've read in a long time!"
--GEMMA HALLIDAY, Rita and Golden Spur award-winning author of Scandal Sheet and Spying in High Heels

"Scott Nicholson is a wonderful storyteller."
--SHARYN MCCRUMB, bestselling author of The Ballad novels and Lovely in Her Bones

"Powerful stuff!"
--AIDEN JAMES, author of Cades Cove and Deadly Night on J.R. Rain's Arthur

"Keep both hands on your pants, because Nicholson is about to scare them off."
--J.A. KONRATH, bestselling author of Shaken and Cherry Bomb

238 pages. 4.4 stars after 29 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Resource Revolution: How to Capture the Biggest Business Opportunity in a Century by *Stefan Heck - $1.99*

What do shale gas, Elon Musk's Tesla, and the global apparel chain Zara share in common? In Resource Revolution, management experts Stefan Heck and Matt Rogers describe how each in its own way exemplifies a resource revolution--a use of natural resources so effective it defies conventional wisdom and enables breakthrough performance where others see only limits and shortcomings. Resource Revolution shows how to take what is being seen as a worldwide crisis and turn it into the biggest business opportunity of the past one hundred years. The rapid urbanization of a new 2.5-billion-person middle class in Asia will create an unprecedented demand for oil, steel, land, food, water, cement, and other commodities over the next two decades. Heck and Rogers explore the ways in which innovators, including start-ups and global leaders from Cree to GE, have answered the challenge with practical steps to guide managers everywhere.

272 pages. 4.0 stars after 20 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Light is the Darkness by *Laird Barron - $1.99*

Conrad Navarro is a champion of the Pageant, a gruesome modern day gladiatorial exhibition held in secret arenas across the globe. Indentured by a cabal of ultra-rich patrons, his world is one of blood and mayhem, an existence where savagery reigns supreme while mercy leads to annihilation. Conrad's sister has vanished while traveling in Mexico. Imogene, a decorated special agent for the FBI, was hot on the trail of a legendary scientist whose vile eugenics experiments landed him on an international most-wanted list. Imogene left behind a sequence of bizarre clues that indicate she uncovered evidence of a Byzantine occult conspiracy against civilization itself -- a threat so vast and terrible, its ultimate fruition would herald an event more inimical to all terrestrial life than mere extinction. Now, Conrad is on the hunt, searching for his missing sister while malign forces seek to manipulate and destroy him by turns. It is an odyssey that will send this man of war from the lush jungles of South America, to the debauched court of an Aegean Prince, to the blasted moonscape of the American desert as he becomes inexorably enmeshed within a web of primordial evil that stretches back unto prehistory. All the while struggling to maintain a vestige of humanity; for Conrad has gazed into an abyss where the light is the darkness, and he has begun the metamorphosis into something more than human.

216 pages. 4.2 stars after 29 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Like Pickle Juice on a Cookie by *Julie Sternberg - $1.99*

When Eleanor's beloved babysitter, Bibi, has to move away to take care of her ailing father, Eleanor must try to bear the summer without Bibi and prepare for the upcoming school year. Her new, less-than-perfect babysitter just isn't up to snuff, and she doesn't take care of things like Bibi used to. But as the school year looms, it's time for new beginnings. Eleanor soon realizes that she will always have Bibi, no matter how far away she is.Written in a lyrical style with thoughtful and charming illustrations throughout, this remarkable debut novel tells a poignant story of friendship and the bittersweet feelings of growing up.

128 pages. 4.8 stars after 33 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Kindle Daily Deal* Unthinkable (The Detective Jane Candiotti Series) by *Clyde Phillips - $1.99*
> 
> For homicide lieutenant Jane Candiotti, stress is part of the job. But now that she and her husband are expecting their first child, Jane is under strict instructions to take it easy. A tall order on an average day, yet never more so than when a mass shooting at a local restaurant claims six victims--including her teenaged nephew. Jane's always been professional. But this time, it's personal. Before she can bring a baby into this world, Jane vows to hunt down the monster who didn't think twice about shooting an innocent kid. But every thread of evidence leads her deeper into a tangled web of deception, violence, and murder. Her only hope of navigating the twisting turns of this case is to enlist the help of a dangerous ex-con, one who could shed light on the connection between the death of her nephew and a decades-old murder case--eventually leading her to the most shocking discovery of her career.
> 
> 323 pages. 4.6 stars after 262 reviews
> 
> This is one of 50 mysteries and thrillers on sale today, including a whole bunch of Ed McBain 87th Precinct Mysteries


This looks good, but it's #4. . . . for those who'd like to start at the beginning, here's the first in the series:



Also only $1.99 right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Winston's War: A Novel of Conspiracy by *Michael Dobbs - $1.99*

From Michael Dobbs, author of the book that inspired the smash hit Netflix series _House of Cards_, comes _Winston's War_, a thrilling novel about the dawn of WWII and Winston Churchill's rise to power. At the beginning of WWII, Neville Chamberlain believes he has bought "peace for our time" from Adolph Hitler, who has just seized Czechoslovakia's Sudetenland. The English are alarmed by the huge German army, while the soldiers that would defend London don't even have steel helmets. For many, compromise and appeasement seem to be England's best defense. But there are a few leaders who don't agree. Among them is Winston Churchill, who understands that the relentless march of fascism will be democracy's death knell. In October 1938, Churchill pleads his case in the press to the BBC's Guy Burgess. One of these two will become the most revered man of his time, and the other will be known as the greatest of traitors. This stunning novel brings to life the surprising political intrigues that set the stage for World War II, and brings alive the passionate, grumpy, whiskey-drinking Winston Churchill, as he inspires his fellow countrymen to take on the world's mightiest army. Includes bonus reading group guide

Praise for Michael Dobbs, bestselling author of _House of Cards_, the book that inspired the Netflix series starring Kevin Spacey: "An intriguing tale of espionage and treason... this is a work to enthrall."-_Daily Mail_ "An author who can bring historical happenings so vitally back to life and made all the more impressive by being historically accurate in every respect."-_Times of London_ "A fascinating tale of conspiracy, blackmail, and treachery."-_Irish Independent_ "Dobbs takes us so far inside the mind of Winston Churchill that we feel as though we actually are him."-_Booklist_ "Dobbs infuses dramatic tension, inventive plots, and heady pacing in the narration of a British icon's noblest hours."-_Publishers Weekly_ "Dobbs has done a brilliant job in evoking the drama and despair of Britain hovering on the edge of the abyss."-_Sunday Express_

707 pages. 4.2 stars after 134 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Helen of Pasadena by *Lian Dolan - $1.99*

Social commentary about modern upper-middle-class life meets a strong story of midlife reinvention. A very funny modern novel.

306 pages. 4.4 stars after 72 reviews

Two books by author Lian Dolan, on sale today for $1.99

​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Defining Moments: Stories of Character, Courage and Leadership by *Gordon Zacks - $1.99*

I was born the year Hitler came to power. There was no Israel. There was a Holocaust. Six million Jews were slaughtered for the crime of being born, and hardly a blip registered on the world's conscience. The world was indifferent-it pretended not to know. Israel was created in 1948, and I decided I wanted to be part of the rebirth of the Land and the redemption of the People of Israel. That has been my passion . . . and my purpose. That was my defining moment.I have had the privilege to work with some extraordinary and courageous people who taught me valuable lessons about leadership and life. These stories are first-hand accounts of how people-some famous, some not-followed their passion, lived their purpose, and aspired to be part of something greater than their selves. These people had the courage to seize their moment and make the world a better place, revealing valuable lessons on the path to a more rewarding life.

324 pages. 4.1 stars after 17 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Mongoliad (The Mongoliad Cycle Book 1) by *Greg Bear - $1.99*

With bonus material! This Kindle edition features extra content only found in the Collector's Edition of The Mongoliad: Book One, including an illustrated character glossary, a Foreworld map, and Sinner, a prequel to the Mongoliad series. The first novel to be released in The Foreworld Saga, The Mongoliad: Book One, is an epic-within-an-epic, taking place in 13th century. In it, a small band of warriors and mystics raise their swords to save Europe from a bloodthirsty Mongol invasion. Inspired by their leader (an elder of an order of warrior monks), they embark on a perilous journey and uncover the history of hidden knowledge and conflict among powerful secret societies that had been shaping world events for millennia. But the saga reaches the modern world via a circuitous route. In the late 19th century, Sir Richard F. Burton, an expert on exotic languages and historical swordsmanship, is approached by a mysterious group of English martial arts aficionados about translating a collection of long-lost manuscripts. Burton dies before his work is finished, and his efforts were thought lost until recently rediscovered by a team of amateur archaeologists in the ruins of a mansion in Trieste, Italy. From this collection of arcana, the incredible tale of The Mongoliad was recreated. Full of high adventure, unforgettable characters, and unflinching battle scenes, The Mongoliad ignites a dangerous quest where willpower and blades are tested and the scope of world-building is redefined.

A note on this edition: The Mongoliad began as a social media experiment, combining serial story-telling with a unique level of interaction between authors and audience during the creative process. Since its original iteration, The Mongoliad has been restructured, edited, and rewritten under the supervision of its authors to create a more cohesive reading experience and will be published as a trilogy of novels. This edition is the definitive edition and is the authors' preferred text.

502 pages. 3.7 stars after 499 reviews

   ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Jungle Bullies by *Steven Kroll - $1.99*

Even bullies can learn to shareWhy should a large animal get away with bullying a smaller one? That's what happens when Elephant takes Hippo's spot in the pond, which causes Hippo to pick on Lion, Lion to pick on Leopard, and Leopard to pick on Monkey. Vincent Nguyen's illustrations-a mix of watercolor, charcoal pencil, and digital techniques-enrich the story as Monkey asks his mother for advice, and she comes up with just the right solution to solve the problem.

34 pages. 4.7 stars after 118 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Boy Who Said No by *Patti Sheehy - $0.99*

As a boy Frank Mederos' grandfather teaches him to fish, to navigate the seas, and to think for himself, much needed skills under the new Castro regime.

342 pages. 4.8 stars after 188 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Sourdough Creek by *Caroline Fyffe - $1.99*

SOURDOUGH CREEK - (Western Historical Romance) Cassie Angel is used to taking care of herself. With a spirit of adventure, and a need to stay out of harm's way, she departs a dying Nevada town for the golden opportunities that await in California--along with a new life. When charming Sam Ridgeway shows up, claiming to know her uncle, and offers her protection in her travels, she has no idea there is an ulterior motive involved.

Other Western Historical Romances by Caroline Fyffe

The McCutcheon Family Series in Order:

Book One - MONTANA DAWN
Book Two - TEXAS TWILIGHT
Book Three - MAIL-ORDER BRIDES OF THE WEST: EVIE
Book Four - MAIL-ORDER BRIDES OF THE WEST: HEATHER

"A fun romp through history, this book was as entertaining as it was romantic." ~Englishrose, Clean Romance Reviews

"I am now a fan and cannot wait to get my hands on another Caroline Fyffe novel!" ~Crystal, Books Are Sanity

363 pages. 4.5 stars after 160 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Jimmy Stewart: Bomber Pilot by *Starr Smith - $2.99*

Of all the celebrities who served their country during World War II -and they were legion -Jimmy Stewart was unique. On December 7th, when the attack on Pearl Harbor woke so many others to the reality of war, Stewart was already in uniform - as a private on guard duty south of San Francisco at the Army Air Corps Moffet Field. Seeing war on the horizon, Jimmy Stewart, at the height of his fame after Mr. Smith Goes to Washington and his Oscar-winning turn in The Phadelphia Story in 1940, had enlisted several months earlier. Jimmy Stewart, Bomber Pilot chronicles his long journey to become a bomber pilot in combat.

Author Starr Smith, the intelligence officer assigned to the movie star, recounts how Stewart's first battles were with the Air Corps high command, who insisted on keeping the naturally talented pilot out of harm's way as an instructor pilot for B-17 Flying Fortresses and B-24 Liberators. By 1944, however, Stewart managed to get assigned to a Liberator squadron that was deploying to England to join the mighty Eighth Air Force. Once in the thick of it, he rose to command his own squadron and flew twenty combat missions, including one to Berlin.

"My father would feel honored by this book." --Kelly Stewart Harcourt, daughter of Jimmy Stewart

"We would have made Jimmy a group commander [equivalent to an army regiment] if the war had lasted another month." - General Jimmy Doolittle.

"An excellent biography of a distinguished airman and fine human being." - Roger Freeman, author of The Mighty Eighth: A History of the U.S. 8th Air Force.

"How wonderful it is that Starr Smith has finally directed a literary light on the personal history of Jimmy Stewart. . . . I welcomed Starr's book. It is needed and wanted. Bravo!" - Gay Talese.

"This is a very well researched and written book. . . . It fills a place in history about no mere actor but a courageous and selfless man, Brigadier General Jimmy Stewart, USAF." - General Michael E. Ryan, former Chief of Staff of the Air Force.

"I have met a few movie stars, but of them all, I think that Jimmy Stewart was most like those modest heroes he portrayed. Now journalist Starr Smith has raised the curtain on Stewart's gallant service as a bomber pilot and air combat commander in World War II." --Walter Cronkite, from the Foreword

288 pages. 4.2 stars after 67 reviews

I picked up this book right away--I'm a HUGE Jimmy Stewart fan.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Artful (Shadows of the City Book 1) by *Wilbert Stanton - $1.99*

"Fascinating post-apocalyptic tale with plenty of action and intrigue." ~Michael Levy (Goodreads Review)

New York City, 2025: Everything is changed. The city that never sleeps is now a land of death and decay. A rampant virus has taken over and the survivors have become carriers, quarantined from the rest of the world.

Twist and Dodger grew up in the streets, the sewers and underground tunnels - their playground. They aren't heroes. They just like attention; and stealing meds from the rich and giving them to the poor is their golden ticket.

On their latest raid, they unknowingly steal a cure that puts them square between the ailing Emperor of Manhattan and the war hungry Governor of Brooklyn and forces them on a quest into the darkest shadows of their putrefying world.

215 pages. 4.3 stars after 44 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Even Monsters Need Haircuts by *Matthew McElligott - $1.99*

Just before midnight, on the night of a full moon, a young barber stays out past his bedtime to go to work. Although his customers are mostly regulars, they are anything but normal-after all, even monsters need haircuts. Business is steady all night, and this barber is prepared for anything with his scissors, rotting tonic, horn polish, and stink wax. It's a tough job, but someone's got to help these creatures maintain their ghoulish good looks. Perfect for Halloween, this is a hilarious story about a boy who follows in his father's footsteps . . . in his own monstrously unique way.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter by *Carson McCullers - $1.99*

With the publication of her first novel, THE HEART IS A LONELY HUNTER, Carson McCullers, all of twenty-three, became a literary sensation. With its profound sense of moral isolation and its compassionate glimpses into its characters' inner lives, the novel is considered McCullers' finest work, an enduring masterpiece first published by Houghton Mifflin in 1940. At its center is the deaf-mute John Singer, who becomes the confidant for various types of misfits in a Georgia mill town during the 1930s. Each one yearns for escape from small town life. When Singer's mute companion goes insane, Singer moves into the Kelly house, where Mick Kelly, the book's heroine (and loosely based on McCullers), finds solace in her music. Wonderfully attuned to the spiritual isolation that underlies the human condition, and with a deft sense for racial tensions in the South, McCullers spins a haunting, unforgettable story that gives voice to the rejected, the forgotten, and the mistreated -- and, through Mick Kelly, gives voice to the quiet, intensely personal search for beauty.

Richard Wright praised Carson McCullers for her ability "to rise above the pressures of her environment and embrace white and black humanity in one sweep of apprehension and tenderness." She writes "with a sweep and certainty that are overwhelming," said the NEW YORK TIMES. McCullers became an overnight literary sensation, but her novel has endured, just as timely and powerful today as when it was first published.

THE HEART IS A LONELY HUNTER is Carson McCullers at her most compassionate, endearing best.

371 pages. 3.9 stars after 508 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Resisting the Rancher: A Three River Ranch Novel (Entangled Bliss) by *Roxanne Snopek - $0.99*

She's his best friend's sister, but he's ready to break all the rules... Country veterinarian Celia Gamble is in trouble. A misunderstanding from her past is rearing its ugly head and the only person she can turn to is Jonah Clarke-her family's lawyer and, as it turns out, her brother's best friend and her childhood crush. She always wanted Jonah to see her as a bona fide woman, but as a woman who's being blackmailed for seducing a married man? Not on her life. Jonah is happy to help Little CeeCee Gamble, if only she'd come clean about why she's being blackmailed. But with his best friend Zach's wedding on the horizon, and Zach's fashionista fiancée Desiree giving CeeCee a makeover, the little duckling Jonah remembers is turning into a definite swan. And the unwritten law on sisters is clear-hands off. Jonah must resist or lose the only true family he's ever known.

260 pages. 4.1 stars after 43 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Vintage Spirits and Forgotten Cocktails: From the Alamagoozlum to the Zombie 100 Rediscovered Recipes and the Stories Behind Them by *Ted Haigh - $2.99*

In this expanded and updated edition of Forgotten Cocktails and Vintage Spirits, historian, expert, and drink aficionado Dr. Cocktail adds another 20 fine recipes to his hand-picked collection of 80 rare-and-worth-rediscovered drink recipes, shares revelations about the latest cocktail trends, provides new resources for uncommon ingredients, and profiles of many of the cocktail world's movers and shakers. Historic facts, expanded anecdotes, and full-color vintage images from extremely uncommon sources round out this must-have volume. For anyone who enjoys an icy drink and an unforgettable tale.

354 pages. 4.8 stars after 85 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* War To The Knife (Laredo War Trilogy Book 1) by *Peter Grant - $1.99*

Laredo's defenders were ground down and its people ruthlessly slaughtered when the Bactrians invaded the planet. Overwhelmed, its Army switched to guerrilla warfare and went underground. For three years they've fought like demons to resist the occupiers. They've bled the enemy, but at fearful cost. The survivors are running out of weapons, supplies, and places to hide.

Then a young officer, Dave Carson, uncovers news that may change everything. An opportunity is coming to smash the foe harder than they've ever done before, both on and off the planet. Success may bring the interplanetary community to their aid - but it'll take everything they've got. Win or lose, many of them will die. Failure will mean that Bactria will at last rule unopposed.

That risk won't stop them. When you're fighting a war to the knife, in the end you bet on the blade.

308 pages. 4.3 stars after 76 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Some Boys by *Patty Blount - $1.99*

Some girls say no. Some boys don't listen.

When Grace meets Ian, she's afraid. Afraid he'll reject her like the rest of the school, like her own family. After she accuses Zac, the town golden boy, of rape, everyone turns against her. Ian wouldn't be the first to call her a slut and a liar. Except Ian doesn't reject her. He's the one person who looks past the taunts and the names and the tough-girl act to see the real Grace. He's the one who gives her the courage to fight back. He's also Zac's best friend.

"A bold and necessary look at an important, and very real, topic. Everyone should read this book." - Jennifer Brown, author of _Thousand Words_ and _Hate List_

A gut-wrenching, powerful love story told from alternating points of view by the acclaimed author of _Send_.

347 pages. 4.5 stars after 16 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Rendition by *Albert Ashforth - $1.99*

The brutal secret war to win Kosovo's freedom from Serbia is in full swing when The Rendition takes readers behind the headlines for an inside look at the United States' involvement. Alex Klear, a veteran intelligence officer, is sent to the Balkans on a hastily planned rendition which goes terribly bad. Alex decides it's time to retire. However, when he is persuaded to go to Germany as part of an operation connected to the rendition, he finds himself caught between two dynamic women, an old girlfriend and the female colonel running the 'op.' While there, he becomes a target of the Kosovo Liberation Army, a murder suspect to the German police, and for his superiors the perfect fall guy to take the heat for a badly botched secret operation. With Kosovo's independence declaration coming closer by the day, the secret war heats up and Alex comes to realize that he is at the center of a murky conspiracy aimed at making the United States an international pariah.

358 pages. 4.5 stars after 46 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* All I Need Is You (An Over the Edge Novel) by *Julia London - $1.99*

Previously available as Wedding Survivor (Thrillseekers Anonymous series). When a wedding planner's first gig teams her up with a sexy stuntman, will she crash and burn&#8230;or be airlifted to love? Tall, lithe ex-stuntman Eli McCain may speak with a Texas drawl, but this modern-day cowboy prefers hurricane windsurfing to herding cattle. Along with three friends, he cofounded Thrillseekers Anonymous, an extreme sports club that caters to the ultrarich and superfamous. But when the club agrees to stage a huge-and hugely profitable-extreme sports-themed celebrity wedding, Eli gets furious; he's still bitter about getting jilted at the altar and wants nothing to do with veils or vows. Copper-haired chatterbox Marnie Banks dove headfirst into wedding planning after she was laid off from a dot-com start-up. The union of megawatt stars Olivia Dagwood and Vincent Vittorio may be her first solo wedding job, but it could make all her dreams come true: She'll make Hollywood connections. She'll finally move out of her parents' house. And she'll meet a decent guy, for once. But when the wedding turns from extreme to extremely disastrous, Eli and Marnie must work together against the elements, their bickering clients, and their own smoldering attraction to save the day. Will the sparks flying between them ignite into something real and passionate&#8230;or will they both end up burned?

384 pages. 4.2 stars after 97 reviews

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Edible: An Adventure into the World of Eating Insects and the Last Great Hope to Save the Planet by *Daniella Martin - $1.99*

Insects. They're what's for dinner. Can you imagine a world in which that simple statement is not only true but in fact an unremarkable part of daily life? Daniella Martin, entomophagist and blogger, can. In this rollicking excursion into the world of edible insects, Martin takes us to the front lines of the next big trend in the global food movement and shows us how insects just might be the key to solving world hunger. Along the way, we sample moth larvae tacos at the Don Bugito food cart in San Francisco, travel to Copenhagen to meet the experimental tasters at Noma's Nordic Food Lab, gawk at the insects stocked in the frozen food aisle at Thailand's Costco, and even crash an underground bug-eating club in Tokyo. Martin argues that bugs have long been an important part of indigenous diets and cuisines around the world, and investigates our own culture's bias against their use as a food source. She shines a light on the cutting-edge research of Marcel Dicke and other scientists who are only now beginning to determine the nutritional makeup of insects and champion them as an efficient and sustainable food source. Whether you love or hate bugs, Edible will radically change the way you think about the global food crisis and perhaps persuade you that insects are much more than a common pest. For the adventurous, the book includes an illustrated list of edible insects, recipes, and instructions on how to raise bugs at home.

267 pages. 4.5 stars after 51 reviews

Edible insects....not sure I can go there. 


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Jack and the Giants by *Piers Anthony - $1.99*

In a unique retelling to the classic fairy tale "Jack and the Beanstalk," Piers Anthony and J.R. Rain take you back to the magical land beyond the clouds. Back to the land of the Giants. Back to adventure and sorcery and awe-inspiring wonder.

In the real world, Jack works for a jerk. Luckily, the pretty receptionist makes his days bearable. But when Jack discovers he's been fired, his simple life crumbles around him; that is, until he comes across the magic beans.

Now with a giant beanstalk growing outside his downtown New York apartment, Jack has a choice to make: follow the beanstalk up or pretend it's not there. After all, he does seem to be the only one who can see it. Moreover, the beanstalk almost beckons him...

Putting aside his fears, Jack climbs out from his apartment window and onto the beanstalk, where climbs up and up and up...finally emerging through the clouds and into a land of dreams. Literally.

Almost immediately, he's confronted by a hungry giant...and someone else. Someone he never expected. Someone he had long admired from afar. Now a team, Jack and Harriet seek answers to their dilemma, and find themselves in the middle of an age-old war for the land beyond the clouds. Battling evil kings, gods and giants, Jack is about to discover that he's much more than he ever dreamed...and that he may never return home again. And that's just fine by him.

After all, the land beyond the clouds isn't that bad. Of course, he just has to survive first...

146 pages. 4.3 stars after 18 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Duck in the Fridge by *Jeff Mack - $1.99*

It's time for bed, but that doesn't mean it's time for the same old boring bedtime story. This one starts with a boy who discovers a duck in his fridge. Soon there are more ducks, and the only thing they are interested in is having fun. So the boy gets some dogs to scare them away...but things don't go quite the way he planned. More and more animals arrive, and soon there's a party. Will the boy ever be able to get to sleep? Filled with puns and loads of visual humor, the silliness pours off each page of this rollicking story.

1 pages. 4.2 stars after 31 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Rithmatist by *Brandon Sanderson - $1.99*

From #1 New York Times bestselling author Brandon Sanderson: his debut novel for the young adult audience More than anything, Joel wants to be a Rithmatist. Chosen by the Master in a mysterious inception ceremony, Rithmatists have the power to infuse life into two-dimensional figures known as Chalklings. Rithmatists are humanity's only defense against the Wild Chalklings--merciless creatures that leave mangled corpses in their wake. Having nearly overrun the territory of Nebrask, the Wild Chalklings now threaten all of the American Isles.

As the son of a lowly chalkmaker at Armedius Academy, Joel can only watch as Rithmatist students study the magical art that he would do anything to practice. Then students start disappearing--kidnapped from their rooms at night, leaving trails of blood. Assigned to help the professor who is investigating the crimes, Joel and his friend Melody find themselves on the trail of an unexpected discovery--one that will change Rithmatics--and their world--forever.

Bestselling author Brandon Sanderson brings his unique brand of epic storytelling to the teen audience with an engrossing tale of danger and suspense--the first of a series. With his trademark skills in world-building, Sanderson has created a magic system that is so inventive and detailed that that readers who appreciate games of strategy and tactics just may want to bring Rithmatics to life in our world. A Kirkus Reviews Best Book of 2013 A New York Times Book Review Notable Children's Book of 2013

At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

384 pages. 4.6 stars after 32 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* A Demon Bound (Imp Series Book 1) by *Debra Dunbar - $1.99*

Samantha Martin is an imp, enjoying an extended vacation from Hell. All she wants to do is drink beer by the pool, play mischievous pranks on the humans, and get her hot neighbor in the sack. It's a relaxing break from her infernal home as long as she manages to avoid the angels, who won't hesitate to execute her on sight.

But when her naughty hellhound lands her in trouble with the local werewolf pack, Sam is blackmailed into helping track and catch a killer. The steps she must take to appease the werewolves will put her right in the crosshairs of the angels. And with angels, there is no second chance.

295 pages. 4.6 stars after 111 reviews

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Carrots Love Tomatoes: Secrets of Companion Planting for Successful Gardening by *Louise Riotte - $1.99*

This classic has now taught generations of gardeners how to use the natural benefits of plants to protect and support each other. Here is a reader's complete reference to which plants nourish the soil, which keep away bugs and pests, and which plants just don't get along. Here is a complete guide to using companion planting to grow a better garden. 555,000 copies in print.

This gardening classic was first published in 1975, and now a second generation of gardeners who prefer pest-resistant planning to chemicals will find a place for it on the shelves. Not only does it tell what to plant with what, but also how to use herbal sprays to control insects, what wild plants to encourage in the garden, how to grow fruit and nut trees, how to start small plots or window-box gardens, and much more. It's one of the most practical books around for any gardener of edibles, no matter how serious or casual.

224 pages. 4.5 stars after 259 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The City and the Stars (Arthur C. Clarke Collection: Vanamonde) by *Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

A billion years into the future, Earth's oceans have evaporated-and humanity has all but vanished. The inhabitants of the City of Diaspar believe theirs is the last city-but there is no way to find out for sure. The city is completely closed off by a high wall, and nobody has left in millions of years.

The last child born in the city in millions of years, Alvin is insatiably curious about the outside world. He embarks on a quest that leads him to discover the truth about the city and humanity's history-as well as its future.

The City and the Stars is a rewrite of Clarke's first novel, Against the Fall of Night. While the author assumed that the old version would be replaced by the new version and eventually go out of print, he was surprised to find that the older version was popular enough to stay in wide circulation. Today, both stories are equally popular.

Any fan of Clarke's would find this book a fascinating read, not just for the intriguing story and Clarke's singular futuristic vision, but also for the purpose of comparing his approach to the same story at different points in his writing career. While The City and the Stars shares the general plot of Against the Fall of Night, many details are different-making an interesting study of Clarke's progression as a writer.

254 pages. 4.4 stars after 157 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Dark Lord: The Early Years by *Jamie Thomson - $1.99*

When Dirk Lloyd awakens in the middle of a small town he's never seen before, he is confounded. What is this strange place and why is he powerless against these humans who insist on finding his parents? Could it be that Dirk Lloyd is really the earthly incarnation of a Dark Lord who, after a cataclysmic final battle with his arch nemesis, was hurled into the Pit of Uttermost Despair? Or is he just a confused boy from the cozy town of Whiteshields?

320 pages. 4.5 stars after 26 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Turn of Mind by *Alice LaPlante - $1.99*

A stunning first novel, both literary and thriller, about a retired orthopedic surgeon with dementia, Turn of Mind has already received worldwide attention. With unmatched patience and a pulsating intensity, Alice LaPlante brings us deep into a brilliant woman's deteriorating mind, where the impossibility of recognizing reality can be both a blessing and a curse.

As the book opens, Dr. Jennifer White's best friend, Amanda, who lived down the block, has been killed, and four fingers surgically removed from her hand. Dr. White is the prime suspect and she herself doesn't know whether she did it. Told in White's own voice, fractured and eloquent, a picture emerges of the surprisingly intimate, complex alliance between these life-long friendstwo proud, forceful women who were at times each other's most formidable adversaries. As the investigation into the murder deepens and White's relationships with her live-in caretaker and two grown children intensify, a chilling question lingers: is White's shattered memory preventing her from revealing the truth or helping her to hide it?

A startling portrait of a disintegrating mind clinging to bits of reality through anger, frustration, shame, and unspeakable loss, Turn of Mind is a remarkable debut that examines the deception and frailty of memory and how it defines our very existence.

320 pages. 4.2 stars after 313 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Santa's Angels by *Janet Kaderli - $1.99*

No one knows the local celebrity who is playing Santa at Filmore's department store in downtown Dallas, Texas. Not even Janie Langston, the 'elf' who takes pictures of the kids sitting in Santa's lap. If the single mom knew that the young Santa was actually Nick Klaus, TV sports commentator and reckless man about town, she'd keep him at arm's length. As it is, however, she's starting to fall for Santa's charming ways. For Nick, the Santa suit is a way of hiding until the publicity from his latest scrape dies down. What he didn't count on was being changed by the suit. Everyone, including Janie and her four-year-old daughter, Carrie, responds to him as if he actually were the jolly old elf! He begins to live up to Santa's reputation, leaving life in the fast lane behind. As his priorities change, he begins to realize his true feelings for Janie. Unfortunately, he must keep his identity a secret until Christmas and hope that Janie will forgive his deception and grant them both their Christmas wish.

210 pages. 4.3 stars after 22 reviews

20 romances for the holidays. For the complete list, go here.


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Bailout Over Normandy: A Flyboy's Adventures with the French Resistance and Other Escapades in Occupied France by *Ted Fahrenwald - $1.99*

A daredevil pilot in the famed 352nd Fighter Squadron, the author of this remarkable memoir bailed out of his burning Mustang two days after D-Day and was launched on a thrilling adventure on the ground in Occupied France.

After months living and fighting with the French Resistance, Fahrenwald was captured by the Wehrmacht, interrogated as a spy, and interned in a POW camp--and made a daring escape just before his deportation to Germany. Nothing diminished this pilot's talent for spotting the ironic humor in even the most aggravating or dangerous situations--nor his penchant for extracting his own improvised and sometimes hilarious version of justice.

A suspenseful WWII page-turner and an outrageously witty tale of daring and friendship, this book brings to vivid life the daily bravery, mischief, and intrigues of fighter pilots, Resistance fighters, and other Allies in the air and on the ground. The Greatest Generation at its best!

The author recorded his swashbuckling adventures at age twenty-four, after his discharge and return to the States. He spent his life in the business world and never again put pen to paper; but his immediate reminiscence of his wartime experience reveals a rare literary talent.

287 pages. 4.4 stars after 146 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Second only to Slaughterhouse-Five of Vonnegut's canon in its prominence and influence, God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater (1965) presents Eliot Rosewater, an itinerant, semi-crazed millionaire wandering the country in search of heritage and philanthropic outcome, introducing the science fiction writer Kilgore Trout to the world and Vonnegut to the collegiate audience which would soon make him a cult writer.

Trout, modeled according to Vonnegut on the science fiction writer Theodore Sturgeon (with whom Vonnegut had an occasional relationship) is a desperate, impoverished but visionary hack writer who functions for Eliot Rosewater as both conscience and horrid example. Rosewater, seeking to put his inheritance to some meaningful use (his father was an entrepreneur), tries to do good within the context of almost illimitable cynicism and corruption.

It is in this novel that Rosewater wanders into a science fiction conference--an actual annual event in Milford, Pennsylvania--and at the motel delivers his famous monologue evoked by science fiction writers and critics for almost half a century: "None of you can write for sour apples... but you're the only people trying to come to terms with the really terrific things which are happening today." Money does not drive Mr. Rosewater (or the corrupt lawyer who tries to shape the Rosewater fortune) so much as outrage at the human condition.

The novel was adapted for a 1979 Alan Menken musical.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel Slaughterhouse-Five has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's Catch-22 to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.

Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--Player Piano and The Sirens of Titan--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.

Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

ABOUT THE SERIES

Author Kurt Vonnegut is considered by most to be one of the most important writers of the twentieth century. His books Slaughterhouse-Five (named after Vonnegut's World War II POW experience) and Cat's Cradle are considered among his top works. RosettaBooks offers here a complete range of Vonnegut's work, including his first novel (Player Piano, 1952) for readers familiar with Vonnegut's work as well as newcomers."

290 pages. 4.2 stars after 163 reviews

A second book from Kurt Vonnegut, also $1.99 today:

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Sun Moon Star by *Kurt Vonnegut - $1.99*

Sun Moon Star is the story of the birth of Jesus-as told by Kurt Vonnegut. This children's book takes the newborn Jesus' perspective, offering beautiful and insightful descriptions of the world from someone newly born into it. In this book, we follow Jesus and meet the people most important to his life-presented in new and surprising ways. A powerful departure from Vonnegut's more adult work, Sun Moon Star gives readers a rare glimpse of the writer's talent in a format that's unique and unexpected. This book's well-crafted simplicity is sure to make it a favorite-with both children and adult readers who are Vonnegut fans.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR Kurt Vonnegut is a unique voice in the American canon-a writer whose works are hard to categorize, often straddling the space between literature and science fiction, and filled with cutting satire and dark humor. Like Mark Twain before him, Vonnegut's reputation and impact on American writing and reading will continue to grow steadily and increase in relevance as new insights are made. Vonnegut was born in 1922 in Indianapolis, and studied at the University of Chicago and the University of Tennessee. In the Second World War, he became a German prisoner of war and was present during the bombing of Dresden. This experience provided inspiration for his most successful and influential novel, Slaughterhouse-Five. Vonnegut-admired as much for his views and his "Vonnegutisms" as for his publications-wrote extensively in many forms, including novels, short stories, essays, plays, articles, speeches, and correspondence, some of which was published posthumously.

ABOUT THE ILLUSTRATOR Ivan Chermayeff is a renowned illustrator, designer, and artist. He has studied design at Harvard University and the Institute of Design in Chicago, and holds a degree from Yale. His illustrations, art installations for contemporary buildings, and gra phic design work has won numerous awards and accolades, including gold medals from the Society of Illustrators and the American Institute of Graphic Arts. He is also the winner of the Yale Arts Medal and the Industrial Art Medal from the American Institute of Architects. He has been a trustee of the Museum of Modern Art in New York for the past twenty years.

64 pages. 3.7 stars after 13 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* I Do Solemnly Swear by *D.M. Annechino - $1.99*

After only eight months on the job, President David Rodgers dies from an apparent heart attack, and Katherine Ann Miles, Rodgers's VP, becomes the first woman to occupy the Oval Office. As she tries to calm a grieving nation and adjust to her new role, Katherine must also contend with an unrelenting power struggle with Congress--the ultimate boys' club. With Iran making grave threats against Israel, their troops positioned on the Israeli border, poised to attack, the new president faces her first test in quelling the explosive situation without resorting to major military options. Yet it seems danger lurks closer to home: Clues emerge, suggesting President Rodgers's death wasn't so natural. And whoever wanted him dead has Madam President in the crosshairs--and at close range. A traitor lies in wait as a widespread conspiracy infiltrates the highest level of government in D.M. Annechino's third novel, a bold, fast-paced political thriller.

301 pages. 3.8 stars after 133 reviews

20 mysteries and thrillers. See the complete list here.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Seventh Victim (Texas Rangers Book 1) by *Mary Burton - $1.99*

If At First You Don't Succeed It's been seven years since the Seattle Strangler terrorized the city. His victims were all young, pretty, their lifeless bodies found wrapped in a home-sewn white dress. But there was one who miraculously escaped death, just before the Strangler disappeared. . . Kill Lara Church has only hazy memories of her long-ago attack. What she does have is a home in Austin, a job, and a chance at a normal life at last. Then Texas Ranger James Beck arrives on her doorstep with shattering news: The Strangler is back. And this time, he's in Austin. . . And Kill Again. . . He's always craved her, even as he killed the others. For so long he's been waiting to unleash the beast within. And this time, he'll prove he holds her life in his hands--right before he ends it forever. . . "Dark and disturbing, a well-written tale of obsession and murder."--Kat Martin, New York Times bestselling author

399 pages. 4.3 stars after 124 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Long Way Back to the River Kwai: Memories of World War II by *Loet Velmans - $1.99*

Loet Velmans was seventeen when the Germans invaded Holland. He and his family fled to London on the Dutch Coast Guard cutter Seaman's Hope and then sailed to the Dutch East Indies-now Indonesia-where he joined the Dutch army. In March 1942, the Japanese invaded the archipelago and made prisoners of the Dutch soldiers. For the next three and a half years Velmans and his fellow POWs toiled in slave labor camps, building a railroad through the dense jungle on the Burmese-Thailand border so the Japanese could invade India. Some 200,000 POWs and slave laborers died building this Death Railway. Velmans, though suffering from malaria, dysentery, malnutrition, and unspeakable mistreatment, never gave up hope. Fifty-seven years later he returned to revisit the place where he should have died and where he had buried his closest friend. From that emotional visit sprung this stunning memoir. Long Way Back to the River Kwai is a simply told but searing memoir of World War II-a testimonial to one man's indomitable will to live that will take its place beside the Diary of Ann Frank, Bridge over the River Kwai, and Edith's Story.

256 pages. 4.2 stars after 66 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Actuator: Fractured Earth by *James Wymore - $1.99*

On a secret military base tucked in a remote desert mountain, a dangerous machine lies hidden from the American public.

Known as "The Actuator", this machine is capable of transforming entire communities into alternate realities. In theory, these often terrifying realities are reversible. The scientists in charge of this machine employ operatives called Machine Monks, who attune their minds to manifest single ideas from the realms of fantasy and science fiction. These ideas are then superimposed upon sparsely inhabited areas for testing.

For a while, the enigmatic Actuator cooperates with the experiments, using dampeners to limit the affected area. But those in charge of the project eagerly anticipate exploring the full potential of this amazing device. Experiments progress to where they feed more than twenty different genre ideas simultaneously into the Actuator's database.

Meanwhile, an unknown saboteur dismantles the dampeners. The effect is catastrophic. The entire world is plunged into chaos, and familiar landscapes become a deadly patchwork of genre horrors. Overnight, the Actuator becomes the worst menace the earth has ever seen, claiming lives in staggering numbers.

Can a few surviving Machine Monks band together to set things right again? It all depends on whether Red McLaren and the Monks can survive their journey through the various realms that separate them from the Actuator, where ever-present orcs, aliens, pirates, and vampires seek to destroy them.

They must move quickly, as time is running out to stop the Actuator and the villain who controls it and the earth's destiny.

278 pages. 4.4 stars after 22 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Captain Raptor and the Space Pirates by *Kevin O'Malley - $1.99*

Planet Jurassica is under siege. The sinister space pirates have raided the Imperial palace and stolen the famous Jewels of Jurassica. This looks like a job for . . . Captain Raptor!. . . hero of a thousand space missions; champion of truth, justice, and dinosaurs in space throughout the galaxy. If anyone can track down those marauding space pirates, it's Captain Raptor and the fearless crew of the Megatooth!

32 pages. 4.8 stars after 11 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Assembler of Parts: A Novel by *Raoul Wientzen - $1.99*

From the start of this extraordinary first novel, eight-year-old Jess finds herself in heaven reviewing her short life. She is guided in this by a being she calls the Assembler of Parts, and her task, as she understands it, is to glean her life's meaning. From birth, it was obvious that she was unlike other children: she was born without thumbs. The Assembler left out other parts too, for she suffers from a syndrome of birth defects that leaves her flawed. But soon it becomes apparent that by her very imperfections she has a unique ability to draw love from-and heal-those around her, from the team of doctors who rally to her care, to the parents who come together over her, to the grandmother whose guilt she assuages, to the family friend whom she helps reconcile with an angry past. With a voice full of wisdom and humor, she tells their stories too. Yet, only when she dies suddenly and her parents are suspected of neglect, unleashing a chain of events beyond her healing, does the meaning of her life come into full focus. And only then does the Assembler's purpose become clear.

With prose that is rich in emotion-from laughter to tears to outrage to joyful relief-and an eloquence that distills poetry from the language of medicine and the words for ordinary things, Raoul Wientzen has delivered a novel of rare beauty that speaks to subjects as profound as faith, what makes us human, and the value of a life.

336 pages. 4.9 stars after 56 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Doctor in Petticoats (Sophie's Daughters Book 1) by *Mary Connealy - $0.99*

What happens when an idealistic student nurse encounters an embittered army doctor in a stagecoach accident? How will she react when she learns her training didn't prepare her for tragic reality? How will he, an army deserter, respond to needs when he vowed to never touch another patient? Can these two stubborn mules find common ground on which to work and bring healing to West Texas?

322 pages. 4.7 stars after 63 reviews

Three books in the Sophie's Daughter series, at $0.99 each.

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Where Are They Buried?: How Did They Die? Fitting Ends and Final Resting Places of the Famous, Infamous, and Noteworthy (Revised & Updated) by *Tod Benoit - $2.99*

The perennially best-selling guide to the lives, deaths, and final resting places of our most enduring cultural icons, now revised and completely updated to include 25 entries of the newly dead. Where Are They Buried? has directed legions of fervent fans and multitudes of the morbidly curious to the gravesides, monuments, memorials, and tombstones of the nearly 500 celebrities and antiheros included in the book. By far the most complete and well-organized guide on the subject, every entry features an entertaining capsule biography full of little-known facts; a detailed description of the death; and step-by-step directions to the site of the grave, including not only the name of the cemetery but the specific roads and trails to take within the cemetery to reach the gravesite. The book also provides a handy index of grave locations organized by state, province, and country to make planning a grave-hopping road trip easy and efficient.
New entries include Steve Jobs, Whitney Houston, Neil Armstrong, Elizabeth Taylor, Dick Clark and twenty more.

641 pages. 4.3 stars after 101 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Harrowing (A Ghost Story) by *Alexandra Sokoloff - $1.99*

---- Bram Stoker and Anthony Award Nominee for Best First Novel ----

Baird College's Mendenhall echoes with the footsteps of the last home-bound students heading off for Thanksgiving break, and Robin Stone swears she can feel the creepy, hundred-year-old residence hall breathe a sigh of relief for its long-awaited solitude. Or perhaps it's only gathering itself for the coming weekend.

As a massive storm dumps rain on the isolated campus, four other lonely students reveal themselves: Patrick, a handsome jock; Lisa, a manipulative tease; Cain, a brooding musician; and finally Martin, a scholarly eccentric. Each has forsaken a long weekend at home for their own secret reasons.

The five unlikely companions establish a tentative rapport, but they soon become aware of a sixth presence disturbing the ominous silence that pervades the building. Are they the victims of a simple college prank taken way too far, or is the unusual energy evidence of something genuine---and intent on using the five students for its own terrifying ends? It's only Thursday afternoon, and they have three long days and dark nights before the rest of the world returns to find out what's become of them. But for now it's just the darkness keeping company with five students nobody wants and no one will miss.

----------------------------------------------------------

Reviews:

"Poltergeist meets The Breakfast Club as five college students tangle with an ancient evil presence. Plenty of sexual tension... quick pace and engaging plot."
--- Kirkus Reviews

'Absolutely gripping...It is easy to imagine this as a film...Once started, you won't want to stop reading'
---London Times

'Sokoloff's debut novel is an eerie ghost story that captivates readers from page one. The author creates an element of suspense that builds until the chillingly believable conclusion."' 
--Romantic Times

What better thing could strangers isolated in a big, near-deserted building while a raging storm takes out the electricity and compels the use of flickering candles possibly discover than an ancient, charred Ouija board? The previously unacquainted in question are five students sitting out Thanksgiving weekend in a 100-year-old residence hall. And that Ouija board turns wicked, of course, when it manifests a ghost named Zachary, who turns the place into a chaotic battleground for the forces of evil versus cosmic goodness and light. What seemed a sick joke one of the five was playing on the others has morphed into a situation in which no one can be trusted. Sokoloff sustains pace and suspense while encouraging the reader to identify with Robin, a young woman from a poor, alcohol-ravaged family, who yearns for acceptance. Will she get it from the all-American jock she lusts for; the slutty tease; the quiet, intellectual rabbi's son; and the brooding musician who are her companions for this scary ordeal? Good, engrossing fun.

--- Booklist, Whitney Scott (© American Library Association)

"The Harrowing is a real page-turner, a first novel of unusual promise."
---Ira Levin

"The Harrowing is a find: fast, original, and genuinely creepy."
---F. Paul Wilson

"Alexandra Sokoloff conjures up a demon older than time and humanity and yet rooted in modern psychology. She brings all her skills as a screenwriter to a tale of supernatural terror as swift as a film."
---Ramsey Campbell

"Sokoloff's debut novel is a furiously paced, deftly plotted joy, bursting at the seams with disquieting imagery and carrying a disturbingly dark undercurrent. It gave me a nightmare&#8230;and that's rare."
---Tim Lebbon

---------------------------------------------------------
About the Author

ALEXANDRA SOKOLOFF is the Thriller Award-winning author of THE UNSEEN, THE PRICE, THE SHIFTERS, THE SPACE BETWEEN, THE HARROWING and the Huntress FBI series (HUNTRESS MOON). She is a produced screenwriter and the author of the writing workbooks SCREENWRITING TRICK

245 pages. 4.0 stars after 108 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* 1-2-3 Va-Va-Vroom! by *Sarah Lynn - $1.99*

Lap One! Checkered flag. Seatbelt strapped! Helmet snapped! Screeching down the lane! Three kids imagine themselves driving on a racetrack in superfast cars. They zoom around 10 laps, counting toward the finish. Along the way, they Smash! Crash! and Splash! . . . until they scream down the lanes for their final lap. Who will reach the finish line first? The rhyming text and bright digital illustrations bright to life this exciting race. Get in your car, and let's race! Va-va-vroom!

32 pages. 3.9 stars after 55 reviews

For ages 3-6

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* The Memory Thief by *Don Donaldson - $1.99*

"With his in-depth knowledge of science and medicine, Don Donaldson is one of very few authors who can write with convincing authority." -Tess Gerritsen, author of the Rizzoli and Isles series.

Don Donaldson pens a gripping, psychological thriller. . .

Nothing in this mysterious asylum is what it seems. She's being destroyed by an unknown opponent-- one memory at a time. Dr. Marti Segerson's appointment to the staff of the isolated and rural Tennessee Gibson State Mental Hospital was no accident. Years ago, Marti watched a mad man, serial killer Vernon Odessa, murder her sister. Marti never forgot the horror. Never gave up on revenge. Gibson State may finally hold the key to justice. Odessa is incarcerated within the gloomy, medieval-walled asylum. He's within her reach, but her carefully planned retribution may get her killed. Only days after her arrival, her memory is suddenly riddled with holes. Someone's carefully orchestrated mind games are blurring the line between illusion and reality. Soon, she's not certain whether she'll get justice for her sister or become the next victim. Don holds a Ph.D. in human anatomy. In his professional career, he has taught microscopic anatomy to over 5,000 medical and dental students and published dozens of research papers on wound healing. He is also the author of seven published forensic mysteries and five medical thrillers. He lives in Memphis, Tennessee with his wife and two West Highland Terriers.

238 pages. 4.2 stars after 57 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Maiden and the Monster by *Michelle M. Pillow - $1.99*

Winner of the 2006 RT Reviewer's Choice Award!
Medieval Historical Romance
Long Novel

Vladamir of Kessen, Duke of Lakeshire Castle, is feared as a demon in the land of Wessex. The Kings have granted him a title of nobility in exchange for his part as a political prisoner. Discontent, he bides his time in his new home until war will once again rip through the land. But boredom soon turns to devious pleasure as the daughter of his most hated enemy is left for dead at his castle gate. Now the monster bides his time plotting revenge.

Lady Eden of Hawks' Nest doesn't know what to think of the man who saved her life, but she can't wrench her thoughts away. His words are those of a tyrant, true to his vicious reputation, but his touch is that of a man, stirring passion and lust when there should only be fear. It would seem the infamous monster is not as monstrous as he appears.

Rating: Contains graphic sexual content, adult language, and violence.

Length: Long Novel
Heat Level: Very Sensual

This book contains complementary extended excerpts after the story.

362 pages. 3.9 stars after 60 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Strange Beautiful Music: A Musical Memoir by *Joe Satriani - $1.99*

Go behind the scenes with the musician The New York Times called a guitar God!" Oft-hailed as the Jimi Hendrix of his generation, living guitar legend Joe Satriani has long transcended stylistic boundaries with a sound that raises the bar like a new horizon for the broader genre of instrumental guitar rock. Joe's 6-string secrets have astounded listeners around the world for nearly 30 years.

In Strange Beautiful Music: A Musical Memoir, Satriani and coauthor, music biographer Jake Brown, take fans on their first authorized tour of the story behind his climb to stardom and the creative odyssey involved in writing and recording a storied catalog of classics including Surfing with the Alien," Summer Song," Satch Boogie," Always With Me, Always With You," The Extremist," Flying in a Blue Dream," Crowd Chant," and more.

Featuring previously unpublished photos and hours of exclusive, firsthand interviews with Satriani, Strange Beautiful Music offers a unique look inside the studio with Joe, giving fans a chance to get up close and personal like never before. With insider details about his collaboration with multi-platinum supergroup Chickenfoot, exclusive interviews with Sammy Hagar and Michael Anthony of Van Halen and Chad Smith of the Red Hot Chili Peppers, commentary from fellow guitar legends such as Steve Vai, Metallica's Kirk Hammett, Primus's Larry LaLonde, and legendary music producers including Glynn Johns and the late Andy Johns, this memoir offers a rare inside look for die-hard Satriani fans, guitar enthusiasts, and anyone who loves to rock.

306 pages. 4.4 stars after 41 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Gates of Thread and Stone (Gates of Thread and Stone series Book 1) by *Lori M. Lee - $1.99*

In the Labyrinth, we had a saying: keep silent, keep still, keep safe. In a city of walls and secrets, where only one man is supposed to possess magic, seventeen-year-old Kai struggles to keep hidden her own secret-she can manipulate the threads of time. When Kai was eight, she was found by Reev on the riverbank, and her "brother" has taken care of her ever since. Kai doesn't know where her ability comes from-or where she came from. All that matters is that she and Reev stay together, and maybe one day move out of the freight container they call home, away from the metal walls of the Labyrinth. Kai's only friend is Avan, the shopkeeper's son with the scandalous reputation that both frightens and intrigues her. Then Reev disappears. When keeping silent and safe means losing him forever, Kai vows to do whatever it takes to find him. She will leave the only home she's ever known and risk getting caught up in a revolution centuries in the making. But to save Reev, Kai must unravel the threads of her past and face shocking truths about her brother, her friendship with Avan, and her unique power. Lori M. Lee makes her debut with this captivating YA fantasy.

Q&A with author Lori M. Lee

*In Gates of Thread & Stone, Kai struggles to keep her special abilities hidden while trying to find her "brother" Reev. What do you like most about Kai? Least?*

I like that she lives in the moment. Yes, she has questions about her past and her brother, and she worries about their future, but she's learned not to dwell on questions that have no answers. Like she says in the book, there's no point torturing herself. Instead, she prefers to focus on things she can control which allows her to find humor and happiness in her day-to-day life. I don't particularly dislike anything about Kai. She's not perfect. She can be quick to judge and a bit selfish sometimes but I suppose one of her qualities that I find most questionable is her utter devotion to Reev. Her love for him edges into the territory of hero worship, and it often blinds her to his faults or causes her to too easily excuse them.

*What inspired the city of Ninurta?
*
What came first wasn't Ninurta but the Labyrinth, which resides in Ninurta's East Quarter. The Labyrinth was inspired by a documentary about the Kowloon Walled City in Hong Kong. I knew immediately that that was where Kai lived. After that, I asked, "In what sort of city would this place exist?"

*Was there any point in the story that was particularly difficult to write? Why? 
*
The ending was both the most fun and the most difficult to write. As much as I enjoy torturing my characters, I do love them and I have to remind myself not to take it easy on them.

*The sequel to Gates of Thread & Stone releases in 2015. How did that factor into your writing Book One? Can you tell us a little bit about Kai's future?
*
I only had a vague idea of what Kai's future would hold beyond the first book, so I let myself write freely. I didn't want to tie myself to any one direction. As to what Kai might face in the sequel&#8230;let's just say there will be repercussions to what she does at the end of Book One 

349 pages. 4.0 stars after 73 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Jackaby by *William Ritter - $1.99*

"Miss Rook, I am not an occultist," Jackaby said. "I have a gift that allows me to see truth where others see the illusion--and there are many illusions. All the world's a stage, as they say, and I seem to have the only seat in the house with a view behind the curtain."

Newly arrived in New Fiddleham, New England, 1892, and in need of a job,Abigail Rook meets R. F. Jackaby, an investigator of the unexplained with a keen eye for the extraordinary--including the ability to see supernatural beings. Abigail has a gift for noticing ordinary but important details, which makes her perfect for the position of Jackaby's assistant. On her first day, Abigail finds herself in the midst of a thrilling case: A serial killer is on the loose. The police are convinced it's an ordinary villain, but Jackaby is certain it's a nonhuman creature, whose existence the police--with the exception of a handsome young detective named Charlie Cane--deny.

Doctor Who meets Sherlock in a debut novel, the first in a series, brimming with cheeky humor and a dose of the macabre.

"The rich world of this debut demands sequels." -Kirkus Reviews, starred review

305 pages. 4.4 stars after 139 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* What It Is Like to Go to War by *Karl Marlantes - $1.99*

From the author of the award-winning, best-selling novel Matterhorn, comes a brilliant nonfiction book about war

In 1968, at the age of twenty-three, Karl Marlantes was dropped into the highland jungle of Vietnam, an inexperienced lieutenant in command of a platoon of forty Marines who would live or die by his decisions. Marlantes survived, but like many of his brothers in arms, he has spent the last forty years dealing with his war experience. In What It Is Like to Go to War, Marlantes takes a deeply personal and candid look at what it is like to experience the ordeal of combat, critically examining how we might better prepare our soldiers for war. Marlantes weaves riveting accounts of his combat experiences with thoughtful analysis, self-examination, and his readings-from Homer to The Mahabharata to Jung. He makes it clear just how poorly prepared our nineteen-year-old warriors are for the psychological and spiritual aspects of the journey.

Just as Matterhorn is already being acclaimed as acclaimed as a classic of war literature, What It Is Like to Go to War is set to become required reading for anyone-soldier or civilian-interested in this visceral and all too essential part of the human experience.

Amazon Best Books of the Month, September 2011

With unflinching honesty, bestselling author Karl Marlantes captures What It Is Like to Go to War in his compassionate, powerful narrative on Vietnam. Marlantes does not shy away from recounting experiences that, outside the arena of war, are horrifying or embarrassing and addresses a soldier's self-imposed "code of silence" as an attempt to fit back in to a society that "simply wants us to shut up about all of this." While American pop culture celebrates the warrior spirit and winning the battle, "reconciling the moral conduct we are taught&#8230;with the brutal acts we do in war has been a problem for warriors of good conscience for centuries." Marlantes tempers the brutal truths of fear, power games, and courage with a thoughtful prescription for our soldiers' well-being; caring for our soldiers and their families differently will benefit society as a whole. In What It Is Like to Go to War, Marlantes sets a new standard for understanding the experience of war. --Seira Wilson

273 pages. 4.3 stars after 337 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* The Scarlet Letter Society by *Mary T. McCarthy - $1.99*

Every fairy tale seems to end with a woman finding love after years of pining away for the Man of Her Dreams. They then settle down, buy a house with a white picket fence, have 2.4 children and live happily ever after. Well buckle up, because this is what really happens after I Do'.

Meet Maggie, Eva and Lisa, founders of The Scarlet Letter Society. Named as such due to their various infidelities, both physical and emotional, the SLS' is these womens' refusal to be shamed like Hester Prynne in Nathaniel Hawthorne's classic tale of forbidden longing. Maggie is twice-divorced and juggling three loversone of whom is her first ex-husband. Eva is trapped in a loveless marriage and has turned to her young intern and a seductive French chef for satisfaction. Lisa dreams of one day becoming a mother, but her husband has more romantic interest in her footwear than he does in her.

Once a month, these women meet at their local bookstore to discuss love, life and literature. Through their friendships and liasons, they attempt to gain insight into the curveballs life has thrown their way, and how each of them can find emotional and sexual fulfillment. Over the course of a year these women, plus several others who look to the Scarlet Letter Society for help with their own romantic dilemmas, will find lust and love, happiness and heartbreak, in the most unexpected places.

A witty, insightful and steamy novel about a group of women who have chosen to forge their own paths, and must deal with the ramifications of their past and present choices, The Scarlet Letter Society will appeal to anyone who's found their fairy tale isn't quite what Disney had in mind.

154 pages. 4.6 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Principle-Centered Leadership by *Stephen R. Covey - $1.99*

This book asks the fundamental question, how do we as individuals (and organizations), not only survive but thrive amid tremendous change? More, why are our efforts to improve continuing to fail despite the millions of dollars we spend in time, capital, and human effort every year? How do we combat all of this by unleashing the full measure of our creativity, talent, and energy in the midst of this pressure? Is it realistic to believe that we can find balance in our personal life, family life, and professional life?

Author Stephen R. Covey shows that the answer to these concerns is Principle-Centered Leadership; a long-term, inside-out approach to developing people and organizations. Covey tells that the key to dealing with the challenges that we face today is the recognition of a principle-centered core within not only each of us, but within our organizations. Covey offers insights and guidelines that demonstrate how we can apply these principles both at work and at home which will lead not only to an increase in our productivity and the quality of our work, but also to a new appreciation of the importance of establishing more personal and professional relationships as we strive to enjoy a more balance, more rewarding and ultimately more effective life.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Dr. Stephen R. Covey is a renowned authority on leadership, a family expert, teacher, organizational consultant, and vice chairman of FranklinCovey Co. He has a B.S. from the University of Utah, an M.B.A. from Harvard University, and a Ph.D. from Brigham Young University.

Dr. Covey's insightful advice has helped millions. His book The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People has sold millions of copies and was named one of the most influential business books by Forbes magazine. Covey has authored numerous other works. He has been named one of Time magazine's 25 Most Influential Americans and has been awarded eight honorary degrees.

340 pages. 4.1 stars after 101 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Light Who Shines (Bluebell Kildare Series Book 1) by *Lilo Abernathy - $1.99*

When Supernatural Investigation Bureau agent Bluebell Kildare (a.k.a. Blue) arrives at the scene of the crime, it's obvious the grotesquely damaged body of the deceased teenage boy was caused by far more than a simple hit and run. Using her innate sixth sense, Blue uncovers a powerful magical artifact nearby. She soon discovers it acts as a key to an ancient Grimoire that was instrumental in the creation of the Vampire breed and still holds the power to unravel the boundaries between Earth and the Plane of Fire. Blue and her clever wolf Varg follow a trail that starts at the Cock and Bull Tap and leads all through the town of Crimson Hollow. Between being sidelined by a stalker who sticks to the shadows and chasing a suspect who vanishes in thin air, the case is getting complicated. If that isn't enough, Dark Vampire activity hits a record high, and hate crimes are increasing. However, it's Blue's growing feelings for Jack Tanner, her magnetic Daylight Vampire boss, that just might undo her. While Blue searches for clues to nail the perpetrator, it seems someone else is conducting a search of their own. Who will find whom first? Danger lurks in every corner, and Blue needs all her focus in this increasingly dangerous game or she risks ending up the next victim.

ABOUT THIS STORY Rating R: a few scenes contain explicit sex and graphic violence; recommended for 17+ years Genre: Urban Fantasy / Paranormal Romance

372 pages. 4.7 stars after 154 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Chick 'n' Pug by *Jennifer Sattler - $1.99*

Chick lives for adventures. Pug lives for, well, sleep. In Chick's eyes, however, Pug can do no wrong. In fact, he is WONDERPUG! But with danger around every corner and a hero who's a little low on energy, it may be up to Chick to save the day and earn the prized role of sidechick (er, sidekick . . .) From an exceptional new talent, this is a funny, heartwarming story of misplaced hero worship as well as the beginning of a beautiful friendship.

30 pages. 4.4 stars after 29 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* They're Watching by *Gregg Hurwitz - $2.99*

"Riveting, emotionally rich, original, and beautifully written, this book kept me up too late reading, had me sneaking in pages the next day. They're Watching reminded me what it's like to be in the thrall of a great story: helpless until the end, loving every minute of it."-Lisa Unger, New York Times bestselling author of Die for You

Patrick Davis is a man with troubles. First his Hollywood dreams crumble and then his storybook marriage hits a snag. Now, DVDs start being delivered to his house-DVDs which show that someone is watching him and his wife, that the two of them are being stalked and recorded by cameras hidden in their house. Then the e-mails start, and someone offers to fix everything, to take the mess his life has become and make it all right. Patrick figures it's the offer of a lifetime.

But Patrick couldn't be more wrong. With every step he falls deeper into a web of intrigue that threatens everything he values in this world. Before he knows it, he's in and in deep-and his only escape is to outwit and outplay his unseen opponents at their own game.

368 pages. 4.2 stars after 123 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Unto These Hills by *Emily Sue Harvey - $1.99*

"A subtle tale deep with character and southern atmosphere to die for. Emily Sue Harvey has a sure touch and strong voice. She's a talent to watch." - Steve Berry, New York Times bestselling author

"Unto These Hills is strong in its characterization and Emily Sue Harvey captures the humor and heartbreak of Southern Culture. The scenes are real and the emotions deep. A wonderfully readable novel." - Kay Allenbaugh, bestselling author of Chocolate for a Woman's Soul

"Emily Sue Harvey creates a strong Southern voice, vibrant characters, and a story that moves us from commonplace life to the brink of emotional destruction and back to salvation." - Gwen Hunter, author of Ashes to Ashes

Unto These Hills is an unforgettable novel of love, scandal, family, and roots by one of the most emotionally authentic authors of our time. Taking us into the deep South's Tucapau Mill Hill, it introduces us to the unforgettable Sunny Acklin. Betrayed, abandoned, and violated, Sunny faces one seemingly insurmountable challenge after another. But she never loses her spirit or the memory of the love that once so richly illuminated her world. As years go by, Sunny does everything she can to make something of her life until at last an opportunity arises, one charged with promise...and undeniable risk.

From its vivid evocation of mill hill life to its pitch perfect rendering of the complexities of family and relationships, Unto These Hills is at once epic and intensely intimate. It is the richest novel yet from a writer who fluently speaks the language of our deepest feelings.

442 pages. 4.0 stars after 35 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* College Unbound: The Future of Higher Education and What It Means for Students by *Jeffrey J. Selingo - $1.99*

What is the value of a college degree? The four-year college experience is as American as apple pie. So is the belief that higher education offers a ticket to a better life. But with student-loan debt surpassing the $1 trillion mark and unemployment of college graduates at historic highs, people are beginning to question that value. In College (Un)bound, Jeffrey J. Selingo, editor at large of the Chronicle of Higher Education, argues that America's higher education system is broken. The great credential race has turned universities into big business and fostered an environment where middle-tier colleges can command elite university-level tuition while concealing staggeringly low graduation rates, churning out graduates with few of the skills needed for a rapidly evolving job market. Selingo not only turns a critical eye on the current state of higher education but also predicts how technology will transform it for the better. Free massive online open courses (MOOCs) and hybrid classes, adaptive learning software, and the unbundling of traditional degree credits will increase access to high-quality education regardless of budget or location and tailor lesson plans to individual needs. One thing is certain-the Class of 2020 will have a radically different college experience than their parents. Incisive, urgent, and controversial, College (Un)bound is a must-read for prospective students, parents, and anyone concerned with the future of American higher education.

261 pages. 4.3 stars after 117 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Red Alert (RosettaBooks into Film) by *Peter Bryant - $1.99*

Peter Bryant's 1958 novel Red Alert tells the terrifying tale of just how close to nuclear destruction the world can be. Here, we are faced with the worst possible of all worst-case scenarios in the Cold War; an American general loses his reason and orders a full-scale nuclear attack on the Soviet Union. Air Force Brigadier General Quinten is a dying man suffering from the paranoid delusion that he can make the world a better place by setting in motion this catastrophic attack with Strategic Air Command bombers armed with nuclear weapons.

Once they get wind of it, the President of the United States and his advisors work frantically in all efforts to stop the attack. They order the American bombers shot down, and they succeed - all but with one frightening exception - a lone bomber called the "Alabama Angel" escapes destruction. The crew of the Angel ignore the President's orders and continue on with their deadly mission.

This book was originally published in the U.K. under the title Two Hours to Doom (written by Peter Bryant, the penname of writer Peter George). This intricately plotted and well-thought out novel conjures the vision of apocalyptic threat of nuclear war and illustrates just how absurdly easy such an attack can be triggered.

A virtual genre of such fiction sprang up in the late 1950s, led by Nevil Shute's On the Beach, of which Red Alert was among the earliest and finest examples. Eugene Burdick and Harvey Wheeler's later bestseller, Fail Safe, so closely resembled Red Alert in premise and tone that George sued on plagiarism charges and actually won an out-of-court settlement. Both novels would inspire very different films that were both released in 1964.

ABOUT THE AUTHOR

Peter Bryant was the pen-name of author Peter George. George's reputation rests largely on his novel Red Alert and the screenplay of the film that it inspired, Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying, which George co-wrote with Stanley Kubrick and Terry Southern. A pessimistic Englishman deeply committed to the campaign for Nuclear Disarmament in the 1950s, George has previously served in the Royal Air Force. He drew on this first-hand knowledge of the new age of nuclear defense and felt compelled to publish under a pseudonym. With the interest in such stories peaking around the time of Stanley Kramer's film version of On the Beach in 1959, the film rights to Red Alert were sold that same year but only to be handed off from producer to producer until Stanley Kubrick bought the rights in 1962, reportedly for as little as $3,500.

In the beginning, George collaborated with Kubrick on writing the film's script; Terry Southern's involvement and satirical overhaul would come later. Apparently, George disliked the ironic tone of Kubrick's film, though he wrote a new novelization of it that he directed to the director.

For the rest of his life, the threat of nuclear catastrophe continued to haunt George. He later wrote about life after nuclear war in a book entitled Commander-I and was at work on a novel entitled Nuclear Survivors when he ultimately committed suicide in 1966.

166 pages. 4.4 stars after 46 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Turkey Trouble by *Wendi Silvano - $1.99*

Turkey is in trouble. Bad trouble. The kind of trouble where it's almost Thanksgiving . . . and you're the maincourse. But Turkey has an idea--what if he doesn't look like a turkey? What if he looks like another animal instead? After many hilarious attempts, Turkey comes up with the perfect disguise to make this Thanksgiving the best ever! Wendi Silvano's comical story is perfectly matched by Lee Harper's watercolors.

40 pages. 4.8 stars after 149 reviews

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Dollface: A Novel of the Roaring Twenties by *Renée Rosen - $1.99*

America in the 1920s was a country alive with the wild fun of jazz, speakeasies, and a new kind of woman-the flapper. Vera Abramowitz is determined to leave her gritty childhood behind and live a more exciting life, one that her mother never dreamed of. Bobbing her hair and showing her knees, the lipsticked beauty dazzles, doing the Charleston in nightclubs and earning the nickname "Dollface." As the ultimate flapper, Vera captures the attention of two high rollers, a handsome nightclub owner and a sexy gambler. On their arms, she gains entrée into a world filled with bootleg bourbon, wailing jazz, and money to burn. She thinks her biggest problem is choosing between them until the truth comes out. Her two lovers are really mobsters from rival gangs during Chicago's infamous Beer Wars, a battle Al Capone refuses to lose. The heady life she's living is an illusion resting on a bedrock of crime and violence unlike anything the country has ever seen before. When the good times come to an end, Vera becomes entangled in everything from bootlegging to murder. And as men from both gangs fall around her, Vera must put together the pieces of her shattered life, as Chicago hurtles toward one of the most infamous days in its history, the St. Valentine's Day Massacre. READERS GUIDE INCLUDED

417 pages. 4.5 stars after 62 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* One Rogue Too Many (Rival Rogues Book 1) by *Samantha Grace - $1.99*

"Another winning marriage of romance and wit in this delightful Regency."--Publishers Weekly Starred Review of Lady Vivian Defies a Duke

From the Betting Book at Brook's Gentleman's Club: Wager: £2,000 that Lord Ellis will throw the first punch when he discovers Lord Throne is wooing a certain duke's sister.

All Bets Are Off When the Game is Love

Lady Gabrielle is thrilled when Anthony Keaton, earl of Ellis, asks for her hand in marriage. She's not so pleased when he then leaves the country and four months pass without a word. Clearly, the scoundrel has changed his mind and is too cowardly to tell her. There's nothing to do but go back on the marriage mart... When Anthony returns to town and finds his ultimate rival has set sights on Gabby, his continual battle of one-upmanship with Sebastian Thorne ceases to be a game. Anthony is determined to win back the woman who holds his heart--but he's not expecting Gabby herself to up the stakes...

353 pages. 4.1 stars after 29 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Cookie Dough Lover's Cookbook: Cookies, Cakes, Candies, and More by *Lindsay Landis - $2.99*

Food blogger Lindsay Landis has invented the perfect cookie dough. It tastes great. It's egg free (and thus safe to eat raw). You can whip it up in minutes. And, best of all, you can use it to make dozens of delicious cookie dough creations, from cakes, custards, and pies to candies, brownies, and even granola bars. Included are recipes for indulgent breakfasts (cookie dough doughnuts!), frozen treats (cookie dough popsicles!), outrageous snacks (cookie dough wontons! cookie dough fudge! cookie dough pizza!), and more. The Cookie Dough Lover's Cookbook features clear instructions and dozens of decadent full-color photographs. If you've ever been caught with a finger in the mixing bowl, then this is the book for you!

160 pages. 4.8 stars after 71 reviews

This one's for Cinisajoy!


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Lethal Code (A Lana Elkins Thriller) by *Thomas Waite - $1.99*

America's worst nightmare has come true: a "cyber-Pearl Harbor" attack by unknown terrorists has crippled the nation's power grid-and brought the land of the free to its knees. As widespread panic and violence ravage the country, its ruthless captors issue their ultimatums&#8230;and vow an apocalyptic reckoning. A defenseless nation scrambles to fight an invisible invasion. Chief among America's last line of defense is Lana Elkins, head of a major cyber-security company-and former top NSA operative-who returns to her roots to spearhead the Agency's frantic efforts to combat the enemy's onslaught on its own terms. While she and her superiors take action to infiltrate a terrorist hotbed overseas, much closer to home ruthless jihadists with a nuclear bomb hijack a busload of schoolchildren-including Lana's daughter-and race toward a rendezvous with Armageddon in America's greatest city. With Lethal Code, Thomas Waite raises the international techno-thriller to dangerously exciting levels-introducing a valiant new action heroine, and initiating a series that brings a harrowing new edge of realism to sensational speculative fiction.

370 pages. 4.1 stars after 106 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Balloons over Broadway: The True Story of the Puppeteer of Macy's Parade (Bank Street College of Education Flora Stieglitz Straus Award (Awards)) by *Melissa Sweet - $1.99*

Everyone's a New Yorker on Thanksgiving Day, when young and old rise early to see what giant new balloons will fill the skies for Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. Who first invented these "upside-down puppets"? Meet Tony Sarg, puppeteer extraordinaire! In brilliant collage illustrations, Caldecott Honor artist Melissa Sweet tells the story of the puppeteer Tony Sarg, capturing his genius, his dedication, his zest for play, and his long-lasting gift to America-the inspired helium balloons that would become the trademark of Macy's Parade. Winner of the 2012 Robert F. Sibert Medal and the NCTE Orbis Pictus Award.

40 pages. 4.5 stars after 127 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*There are a ton of books in different genres on sale today, including "must reads," mystery & thrillers, nonfiction and literary fiction. For the complete list, see here.* Below is one of them. Click on the above links to see the others.  Off to go shopping!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Katherine by *Anya Seton - $1.99*

"An inspiration and the benchmark by which I judge historical novels." -- Alison Weir

"A glorious example of romance in its most classic literary sense: exhilarating, exuberant, and rich with the jeweled tones of England in the 1300s." -- Austin Chronicle

Katherine is an epic novel of the love affair that changed history--that of Katherine Swynford and John of Gaunt, Duke of Lancaster, the ancestors of most of the British royal family. Set in the vibrant 14th century of Chaucer and the Black Death, the story features knights fighting in battle, serfs struggling in poverty, and the magnificent Plantagenets--Edward III, the Black Prince, and Richard II--who ruled despotically over a court rotten with intrigue. Within this era of danger and romance, John of Gaunt, the king's son, falls passionately in love with the already married Katherine. Their affair persists through decades of war, adultery, murder, loneliness, and redemption. Anya Seton's vivid rendering of the lives of the Duke and Duchess of Lancaster makes Katherine an unmistakable classic.

516 pages. 4.7 stars after 613 reviews

A ton of books on sale for $1.99 today, including several by Anya Seton.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## deckard

Plus 2 by Philip K. Dick----both recommended for those who enjoy his writing, bizarre as it might be at times.

Also, I would recommend The Mosquito Coast by Paul Theroux.

Deckard


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy seems to be taking the morning off, but I'll mention that I read the Kindle eInk version of today's Audible Deal of the Day, and enjoyed it. I'm not really into the superhero genre, but liked this. Reminded me a lot of Harry Harrison's Stainless Steel Rat stories. If you think you might like this, my prediction is that you're right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not!!!  Working on it now.  The Free App of the Day took longer as I had to test an app for the KBAAD, and hubby and Alexa kept interrupting me.

But thanks for the Audible deal!  I have a coupon.. (thanks to the Claw...)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, got it done!!!! Whew, there were a lot of books. I'm pooped!  To see all of the Kindle Daily Deals, go here or check out genre-specific links below.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Mercury (The Grand Tour) by *Ben Bova - $2.99*

The closest planet to our Sun, Mercury is a rocky, barren, heat-scorched world. But there are those who hope to find wealth in its desolation.

Saito Yamagata thinks Mercury's position will make it an ideal orbit point for satellites that could someday create enough power to propel starships into deep space. He hires Dante Alexios to bring his dreams to life. Astrobiologist Victor Molina thinks the water at Mercury's poles may harbor evidence of life, and hopes to achieve fame and glory by proving it. Bishop Elliot Danvers has been sent by the powerful Earth-based "New Morality" to keep close tabs on Molina's endeavors, which threaten to produce results contrary to fundamentalist teachings.

Three of these men are blissfully unaware of their shared history and how it ties into one of mankind's greatest tragedies. Years before, visionary engineer Mance Bracknell made his own attempt to help man progress into space by building a ladder to the stars: a glistening tower stretching thousands of miles into the air, anchored by spans of steel to a satellite in geosynchronous orbit. But technological endeavor was no match for human passions, and greed and jealousy provoked terrorists to an act of sabotage that resulted in the death of millions.

There's no telling how many more will have to die before Mance has his revenge...

At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

332 pages. 3.9 stars after 29 reviews

There are a bunch of Sci-Fi and Fantasy for $2.99 each. Find the complete list here.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Imager: The First Book of the Imager Portfolio by *L. E. Modesitt Jr. - $2.99*

Imager is the beginning of a whole new fantasy in a whole new magical world from the bestselling creator of Recluce. Although Rhennthyl is the son of a leading wool merchant in L'Excelsis, the capital of Solidar, the most powerful nation on Terahnar, he has spent years becoming a journeyman artist and is skilled and diligent enough to be considered for the status of master artisan-in another two years. Then, in a single moment, his entire life is transformed when his master patron is killed in a flash fire, and Rhenn discovers he is an imager-one of the few in the entire world of Terahnar who can visualize things and make them real.

He must leave his family and join the Collegium of Imagisle. Imagers live separately from the rest of society because of their abilities (they can do accidental magic even while asleep), and because they are both feared and vulnerable. In this new life, Rhenn discovers that all too many of the "truths" he knew were nothing of the sort. Every day brings a new threat to his life. He makes a powerful enemy while righting a wrong, and begins to learn to do magic in secret. Imager is the innovative and enchanting opening of an involving new fantasy story.

At the publisher's request, this title is being sold without Digital Rights Management software (DRM) applied.

433 pages. 4.2 stars after 146 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Darius: Lord of Pleasures (The Lonely Lords) by *Grace Burrowes - $1.99*

A story that breaks all the rules...

Darius is a gripping and remarkable tale of desperation, devotion, and redemption from award-winning _New York Times_ and _USA Today_ bestselling author Grace Burrowes. Her gorgeous writing and lush Regency world will stay with you long after you turn the final page... With his beloved sister tainted by scandal, his widowed brother shattered by grief , and his funds cut off, Darius Lindsey sees no option but to sell himself-body and soul. Until the day he encounters lovely, beguiling Lady Vivian Longstreet, whose tenderness and understanding wrap his soul in a grace he knows he'll never deserve...

"Grace Burrowes's writing is comfort food for the romantic soul."-_Yankee Romance Reviews_ 
"Burrowes creates memorable heroes...intelligent, sensual love stories show us this author knows what romance readers adore."-_RT Book Reviews_

385 pages. 4.3 stars after 167 reviews

Three in the Lonely Lords series for $1.99 each. Shown in series order.

 ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Let's Talk Turkey . . . And All the Trimmings: 100 Delicious Holiday Recipes, Tips, and Ideas from America's Top Magazines by *Hearst - $0.99*

One hundred delicious holiday recipes, tips, and ideas from America's top magazines

Whether you're hosting your first turkey dinner or you're a time-tested pro, you'll find new recipes and ideas in this collection from Good Housekeeping, Redbook, Country Living, and Woman's Day that will make this year's holiday meal super-delicious-and practically stress-free. Tips and illustrated how-tos will guide you every step of the way. There are ideas for easy ways to set a beautiful table, a guide to carving, and help for Turkey Day troubles (like what to do when guests are late). Plus you'll find menus for the perfect meal, whether you're serving four or twenty-four. Choose from more than a dozen recipes-both classic and exotic-including mouthwatering dishes such as:

Roast Turkey with Giblet Gravy
Roast Turkey with Cocoa-Spice Rub
Pomegranate-Lacquered Roast Turkey

Feast on all the delicious trimmings, too, with recipes including:
Savory Bread Stuffing with Pears
Sour-Cream Smashed Potatoes
Maple Sweet Potatoes with Pecans
Ginger-Cranberry Sauce

Soups, salads, vegetable sides, and desserts (not just pumpkin pie!) round out the meal. Finally, there are great recipes to use to gobble up any leftovers. Make this year's holiday gathering one you and your guests will never forget!

235 pages. 4.4 stars after 29 reviews

There are a whole bunch of cookbooks for $1.99 or less! This is for you, Cinisajoy! For the whole list, go here


*Daily Youth Deal* Big Nate: The Crowd Goes Wild! (amp! Comics for Kids) by *Lincoln Peirce - $1.99*

Aspiring cartoonist Nate Wright is the star of Big Nate, the daily and Sunday comic strip, which has been nationally syndicated since 1991. Nate is 11 years old, four-and-a-half feet tall, and the all-time record holder for detentions in school history. He's a self-described genius and sixth grade Renaissance Man. Nate, who lives with his dad and older sister, enjoys pestering his family and teachers with his sarcasm. To draw Big Nate, Peirce relies on memories of his own childhood and the experiences he collected teaching art at a New York City high school. Peirce occasionally turns his pen over to his creation, and readers get to see life through Nate's eyes as he doodles his adventures in his notebook.

224 pages. 4.7 stars after 29 reviews

13 Big Nate books for $1.99 each! Find the complete list here.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## ElaineOK

BTW, thank you Betsy.  This takes time and devotion to get done.  It is appreciated.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Elaine, thanks for the kind words!

A lot of books again today! And some I couldn't resist!


*Kindle Daily Deal* Asylum Harbor (A Rachel Scott Adventure Book 1) by *Traci Hohenstein - $1.99*

Amber Knowles, a beautiful high school senior and Florida governor John Knowles's daughter, has everything going for her until she disappears during a cruise to the Bahamas. After an extensive search of the ship SeaStar, it's clear that Amber has vanished without a trace. When Governor Knowles receives the distressing news, he asks for Rachel Scott's help. The teenager's disappearance represents every parent's worst fear, and Rachel, founder of Florida Omni Search, knows only too well what losing a daughter feels like. Her three-year-old, Mallory, went missing five years ago. As she works with FBI special agent, Drake Reynolds, Rachel discovers an organized crime ring linked to the cruise line. The last person known to see Amber aboard the ship was an incognito DEA agent, who also has vanished. Where is he? And where is Amber? Finally, where is Mallory? Traci Hohenstein's Asylum Harbor draws inspiration from the disappearance of Natalee Holloway in 2005 and delves deeply into the mysteries and suspense of missing-person investigations and organized crime detection. The first in a series, Asylum Harbor introduces Rachel Scott and her team and compels readers to follow Florida Omni Search and all their investigations.

207 pages. 3.8 stars after 195 reviews

Three by Traci Hohenstein and four by Alan McDermott, $1.99 today.

 

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* When Darkness Comes (Guardians of Eternity) by *Alexandra Ivy - $1.99*

Never Tempt Fate It's been a hell of a day for Abby Barlow. In just a few hours, she's survived an explosion, watched her employer die, had a startling dream, and now she finds herself in a seedy Chicago hotel with the sexy, unearthly Dante, a man she both desires and fears. For 341 years, Dante has stood as guardian to The Chalice, a mortal woman chosen to hold back the darkness. A terrible twist of fate has now made Abby that woman. Three hours ago, Dante would have used all his charms to seduce her. Now she is his to protect. And he will do so until his very death. A terrifying plan has been set in motion, one that will plunge Dante and Abby into an epic battle between good and evil--and a desperate race to save their love...

"A sizzling paranormal romance...an affair so hot it burns up the page." --Savannah Russe, USA Today bestselling author of Beyond the Pale 
"Alexandra Ivy is already in a league of her own." --Lynn Viehl, author of Dark Need

384 pages. 3.9 stars after 137 reviews

Ten books in Alexandra Ivy's Guardians of Eternity series at $1.99 each.

        ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* A Street Cat Named Bob: And How He Saved My Life by *James Bowen - $2.99*

The Instant _New York Times Bestseller!_

James is a street musician struggling to make ends meet. Bob is a stray cat looking for somewhere warm to sleep. When James and Bob meet, they forge a never-to-be-forgotten friendship that has been charming readers from Thailand to Turkey.

A Street Cat Named Bob is an international sensation, landing on the bestseller list in England for 52 consecutive weeks and selling in 26 countries around the world. Now, James and Bob are ready to share their true story with the U.S. in this tale unlike any you've ever read of a cat who possesses some kind of magic.

When street musician James Bowen found an injured cat curled up in the hallway of his apartment building, he had no idea how much his life was about to change. James was living hand to mouth on the streets of London, barely making enough money to feed himself, and the last thing he needed was a pet. Yet James couldn't resist helping the strikingly intelligent but very sick animal, whom he named Bob. He slowly nursed Bob back to health and then sent the cat on his way, imagining that he would never see him again. But Bob had other ideas.

Perfect for fans of Marley & Me: Life and Love with the World's Worst Dog and Dewey: The Small-Town Library Cat That Changed the World, this instant classic about the power of love between man and animal has taken the world by storm and is guaranteed to be a huge hit with American fans as well

320 pages. 4.7 stars after 1068 reviews

7 heartwarming true animal tales, including the one above.

    ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Fluency (Confluence Book 1) by *Jennifer Foehner Wells - $1.99*

NASA discovered the alien ship lurking in the asteroid belt in the 1960s. They kept the Target under intense surveillance for decades, letting the public believe they were exploring the solar system, while they worked feverishly to refine the technology needed to reach it.

The ship itself remained silent, drifting.

Dr. Jane Holloway is content documenting nearly-extinct languages and had never contemplated becoming an astronaut. But when NASA recruits her to join a team of military scientists for an expedition to the Target, it's an adventure she can't refuse.

The ship isn't vacant, as they presumed.

A disembodied voice rumbles inside Jane's head, "You are home."

Jane fights the growing doubts of her colleagues as she attempts to decipher what the alien wants from her. As the derelict ship devolves into chaos and the crew gets cut off from their escape route, Jane must decide if she can trust the alien's help to survive.

"Author Jennifer Wells' writing genius comes from her vast knowledge of the highly technical subject matter and her ability to put the reader in the middle of it without losing him/her in technical jargon while creating characters that seem completely natural and believable." --reviewer, Jean Fisher for Independent Publisher News

373 pages. 4.3 stars after 1509 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Enclave (Razorland Book 1) by *Ann Aguirre - $1.99*

New York City has been decimated by war and plague, and most of civilization has migrated to underground enclaves, where life expectancy is no more than the early 20's. When Deuce turns 15, she takes on her role as a Huntress, and is paired with Fade, a teenage Hunter who lived Topside as a young boy. When she and Fade discover that the neighboring enclave has been decimated by the tunnel monsters--or Freaks--who seem to be growing more organized, the elders refuse to listen to warnings. And when Deuce and Fade are exiled from the enclave, the girl born in darkness must survive in daylight--guided by Fade's long-ago memories--in the ruins of a city whose population has dwindled to a few dangerous gangs.

Ann Aguirre's thrilling young adult novel is the story of two young people in an apocalyptic world--facing dangers, and feelings, unlike any they've ever known.

272 pages. 4.3 stars after 666 reviews

Three books in a young adult dystopian series.

 ​
Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, too many books to use the usual format! Over 2000 books up to 80% off. Books include fiction--Pat Conroy (Prince of Tides!), Leon Uris (Exodus!), mysteries, thrillers, sci-fi, fantasy, non-fiction, kids' books and more!










Link to complete list of over 2000 books

Mystery and Thrillers

Sci-Fi and Fantasy

Literary Fiction

Romance

Biographies and Memoirs

For Teens

For Kids

Happy reading! I'm off to shop!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* House of Bathory by *Linda Lafferty - $1.99*

In the early 1600s, Elizabeth Báthory, the infamous Blood Countess, ruled Čachtice Castle in the hinterlands of Slovakia. During bizarre nightly rites, she tortured and killed the young women she had taken on as servants. A devil, a demon, the terror of Royal Hungary-she bathed in their blood to preserve her own youth. 400 years later, echoes of the Countess's legendary brutality reach Aspen, Colorado. Betsy Path, a psychoanalyst of uncommon intuition, has a breakthrough with sullen teenager Daisy Hart. Together, they are haunted by the past, as they struggle to understand its imprint upon the present. Betsy and her troubled but perceptive patient learn the truth: the curse of the House of Bathory lives still and has the power to do evil even now. The story, brimming with palace intrigue, memorable characters intimately realized, and a wealth of evocative detail, travels back and forth between the familiar, modern world and a seventeenth-century Eastern Europe brought startlingly to life. Inspired by the actual crimes of Elizabeth Báthory, The House of Bathory is another thrilling historical fiction from Linda Lafferty (The Bloodletter's Daughter and The Drowning Guard). The novel carries readers along with suspense and the sweep of historical events both repellent and fascinating.

486 pages. 3.9 stars after 654 reviews

Two historical fiction novels by Linda Lafferty.

(Isn't the term "Historical fiction novel" redundant? But that's the way Amazon describes these. Just sayin'.)

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Lord and Lady Spy by *Shana Galen - $1.99*

"Galen strikes the perfect balance between dangerous intrigue and sexy romance." -_Booklist_

No man can outsmart him...

Lord Adrian Smythe may appear a perfectly boring gentleman, but he leads a thrilling life as one of England's most preeminent spies, an identity so clandestine even his wife is unaware of it. But he isn't the only one with secrets... She's been outsmarting him for years...

Now that the Napoleonic wars have come to an end, daring secret agent Lady Sophia Smythe can hardly bear the thought of returning home to her tedious husband. Until she discovers in the dark of night that he's not who she thinks he is after all...

"FANTASTIC! Ms. Galen really knows how to wrench our hearts." -_History Undressed_ 
"Galen sets a quick pace that enthralls the reader from the first page." -_The Romance Studio_ 
"Vividly intense and totally absorbing...Shana Galen brings her characters to life through the expertise of her writing." -_A Romance Review_

384 pages. 4.3 stars after 115 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Monster by *Steve Jackson - $1.99*

"One of the best books short of the famous Ann Rule works." --True Crime Book Reviews On a snowy winter evening in 1982, twenty-one-year-old Mary Brown accepted a ride from a handsome stranger in the resort town of Breckenridge, Colorado. The trip ended with her brutally beaten and raped. Mary survived, but her predator's violence had only just begun. After ten years in prison, Tom Luther was released a far more vicious criminal. Soon, from the Rockies to West Virginia, like Ted Bundy, Luther enticed a chain of women into his murderous trap. In this gripping new edition of a true crime masterpiece, acclaimed author Steve Jackson recounts the intriguing pursuit and long awaited conviction of a charismatic, monstrous psychopath--one who remains a suspect in three other crimes, and has never given up hope of escape. "Steve Jackson is a born storyteller. He makes you sweat. . .and turn the page." --Ron Franscell, author of The Darkest Night Includes 16 Pages Of Dramatic Photos

528 pages. 4.3 stars after 259 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Rewinder by *Brett Battles - $1.99*

You will never read Denny Younger's name in any history book, will never know what he's done.

But even if you did, you'd never believe it.

The world as you know it wouldn't be the same without him.

Denny was born into one of the lowest rungs of society, but his bleak fortunes abruptly change when the mysterious Upjohn Institute recruits him to be a Rewinder, a verifier of personal histories. The job at first sounds like it involves researching old books and records, but Denny soon learns it's far from it.

A Rewinder's job is to observe history.

In person.

Embracing his new life with enthusiasm, Denny witnesses things he could never even imagine before. But as exciting a life as this is, there are dangers, too. For even the smallest error can have consequences.

Life-altering consequences.

Time, after all, is merely a reference point.

"Brett Battles can write anything. One of my favorite thriller writers is back with something absolutely new, a time-hopping dazzler set in a (possibly) alternative future. Not only does the story take off like a rocket, but it held me to the last word. REWINDER has it all - characters, settings, reversals, and a couple of scenes that could rank among the best in 'Orphan Black.'"

- Timothy Hallinan, author of the Poke Rafferty thrillers and the Junior Bender mysteries

300 pages. 4.4 stars after 176 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Raven Boys by *Maggie Stiefvater - $1.99*

Every year, Blue Sargent stands next to her clairvoyant mother as the soon-to-be dead walk past. Blue never sees them--until this year, when a boy emerges from the dark and speaks to her. His name is Gansey, a rich student at Aglionby, the local private school. Blue has a policy of staying away from Aglionby boys. Known as Raven Boys, they can only mean trouble. But Blue is drawn to Gansey, in a way she can't entirely explain. He is on a quest that has encompassed three other Raven Boys: Adam, the scholarship student who resents the privilege around him; Ronan, the fierce soul whose emotions range from anger to despair; and Noah, the taciturn watcher who notices many things but says very little. For as long as she can remember, Blue has been warned that she will cause her true love to die. She doesn't believe in true love, and never thought this would be a problem. But as her life becomes caught up in the strange and sinister world of the Raven Boys, she's not so sure anymore.

468 pages. 4.4 stars after 195 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm sure I read "House of Bathory" . . . I show a rating of 4 stars at kindle.amazon.com but can't find it in MYC&D. I bet I borrowed it on Prime.

I should figure out a way to keep track of that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sure I read "House of Bathory" . . . I show a rating of 4 stars at kindle.amazon.com but can't find it in MYC&D. I bet I borrowed it on Prime.
> 
> I should figure out a way to keep track of that.


Yeah, I wish they would let us track Prime and KU reads...off to make that suggestion.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I wish they would let us track Prime and KU reads...off to make that suggestion.
> 
> Betsy


MYC&D does show anything I borrowed from a library and returned . . . . . seems like it wouldn't be hard to show what was borrowed via Prime as well. As it is, if I borrow something with Prime and then return it, there's no way for me to know that I've done so . . . . nothing says I purchased it on the product page of course, and nothing in MYC&D saying I borrowed it in a previous month. All I _can_ see is what I'm borrowing NOW. There is a Kindle Unlimited section -- does that show everything you ever read or just the 10 you currently have out?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> MYC&D does show anything I borrowed from a library and returned . . . . . seems like it wouldn't be hard to show what was borrowed via Prime as well. As it is, if I borrow something with Prime and then return it, there's no way for me to know that I've done so . . . . nothing says I purchased it on the product page of course, and nothing in MYC&D saying I borrowed it in a previous month. All I _can_ see is what I'm borrowing NOW. There is a Kindle Unlimited section -- does that show everything you ever read or just the 10 you currently have out?


Yeah, the library thing is why I thought it would do the same thing for KU. The KU section just shows the ones I currently have out. 


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Barkeep by *William Lashner - $1.99*

Justin Chase is the perfect barkeep, tending bar as he lives his life, in a state of Zen serenity. At least until Birdie Grackle, a yellow-haired, foul-mouthed alcoholic from Texas, walks into his bar, orders a Mojito, and makes a startling confession. Six years ago Justin's life was ripped apart when he discovered his mother's bludgeoned corpse in the foyer of the family home. Now Justin's father is serving a life sentence and Justin, after a stint in the asylum, drowns his emotions in a pool of inner peace. But when Birdie Grackle claims to be the hit man who murdered Justin's mother for the money, Justin is hurled back to the emotions, back to the past, and, most frighteningly of all, back to the father he has tried to leave behind. Who hired Birdie Grackle to kill Justin's mother? As Justin pieces together the truth, a merciless killing machine begins stalking the barkeep, leaving a trail of dead in his wake. Someone wants to bury the truth, and maybe Justin, too. As the terror closes in, Justin had better find some answers and find them fast, because the stakes have been raised, his life is on the line, and murder is so not Zen.

466 pages. 4.0 stars after 2468 reviews

​
*Daily Romance Deal* Christmas Eve at Friday Harbor by *Lisa Kleypas - $2.99*

***This book has recently been republished under the title Christmas With Holly.*** New York Times bestselling author Lisa Kleypas's new series begins during the most magical time of year

ONE LITTLE GIRL NEEDS A FAMILY 
One rain-slicked night, six-year-old Holly lost the only parent she knew, her beloved mother Victoria. And since that night, she has never again spoken a word.

ONE SINGLE MAN NEEDS A WIFE 
The last thing Mark Nolan needs is a six-year-old girl in his life. But he soon realizes that he will do everything he can to make her life whole again. His sister's will gives him the instructions: There's no other choice but you. Just start by loving her. The rest will follow.

SOMETIMES, IT TAKES A LITTLE MAGIC&#8230; 
Maggie Collins doesn't dare believe in love again, after losing her husband of one year. But she does believe in the magic of imagination. As the owner of a toy shop, she lives what she loves. And when she meets Holly Nolan, she sees a little girl in desperate need of a little magic.

&#8230;TO MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE 
Three lonely people. Three lives at the crossroads. Three people who are about to discover that Christmas is the time of year when anything is possible, and when wishes have a way of finding the path home&#8230;

BONUS MATERIAL INCLUDED: 1st chapter of Lisa Kleypas's newest novel RAINSHADOW ROAD, coming February 2012.

RAINSHADOW ROAD: Lucy Marinn is a glass artist living in mystical, beautiful, Friday Harbor, Washington. She is stunned and blindsided by the most bitter kind of betrayal: her fiancé Kevin has left her. His new lover is Lucy's own sister. Lucy's bitterness over being dumped is multiplied by the fact that she has constantly made the wrong choices in her romantic life. Facing the severe disapproval of Lucy's parents, Kevin asks his friend Sam Nolan, a local vineyard owner on San Juan Island, to "romance" Lucy and hopefully loosen her up and get her over her anger. Complications ensue when Sam and Lucy begin to fall in love, Kevin has second thoughts, and Lucy discovers that the new relationship in her life began under false pretenses. Questions about love, loyalty, old patterns, mistakes, and new beginnings are explored as Lucy learns that some things in life-even after being broken-can be made into something new and beautiful.

221 pages. 3.9 stars after 308 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* 366 Days in Abraham Lincoln's Presidency: The Private, Political, and Military Decisions of America's Greatest President by * - $1.99*

In a startlingly innovative format, journalist Stephen A. Wynalda has constructed a painstakingly detailed day-by-day breakdown of president Abraham Lincoln's decisions in officeincluding his signing of the Homestead Act on May 20, 1862; his signing of the legislation enacting the first federal income tax on August 5, 1861; and more personal incidents like the day his eleven-year-old son, Willie, died. Revealed are Lincoln's private frustrations on September 28, 1862, as he wrote to vice president Hannibal Hamlin, The North responds to the [Emancipation] proclamation sufficiently with breath; but breath alone kills no rebels."

366 Days in Abraham Lincoln's Presidency includes fascinating facts like how Lincoln hated to hunt but loved to fire guns near the unfinished Washington monument, how he was the only president to own a patent, and how he recited Scottish poetry to relieve stress. As Scottish historian Hugh Blair said, It is from private life, from familiar, domestic, and seemingly trivial occurrences, that we most often receive light into the real character."
Covering 366 nonconsecutive days (including a leap day) of Lincoln's presidency, this is a rich, exciting new perspective of our most famous president. This is a must-have edition for any historian, military history or civil war buff, or reader of biographies.

652 pages. 4.3 stars after 19 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Z 2134 (Z 2134 Series Book 1) by *Sean Platt - $1.99*

It is the year 2134 in a dystopian America, following a series of zombie plagues which infected and decimated much of the world's population starting 100 years ago. Those left, formed six walled Cities throughout the continent, all under the rule of a totalitarian government which enforces strict control over its populace. You must obey your government. You must be a good citizen. You must be a productive citizen. You must not break the law. Or The City Watch will find you and arrest you. Jonah Lovecraft, a former Watcher, was arrested for the murder of his wife. And like most criminals, he has one chance at freedom - to participate in The Darwin Games, a televised survival show which pits two players from each city against one another in The Barrens, the uninhabited areas outside the City Walls. He'll also have to face another enemy - the zombies which still roam The Barrens. As he fights for his freedom against impossible odds, his daughter, Anastasia, stumbles into people who have information about her father - information which will change her life forever. But it will also put her in the crosshairs of her father's enemies. Z 2134 is the first part of a new dystopian thriller from the bestselling authors of Yesterday's Gone. Make sure to check out Z 2135, the next chapter of this harrowing tale, out now, and the final part of the trilogy, Z 2136, out in Spring 2014!

296 pages. 3.8 stars after 272 reviews

 ​
*Daily Youth Deal* Blackbriar by *William Sleator - $1.99*

Danny can feel something sinister about his new home, Blackbriar, an old, abandoned cottage in the English countryside. The residents of a nearby town refuse to speak of the house and can barely look Danny in the eyes. Then Danny begins to have strange dreams of fire and witches, and awakes to shrieks of laughter that seem to come from another time and place. With help from his friend, Lark, Danny begins to unravel the mysteries of Blackbriar and its frightening past, through the discovery of an ancient doll and a chilling list of names and dates carved on the cellar door. But what might be most terrifying of all is the mystery that does not lie in the past but in the here and now ...

224 pages. 4.0 stars after 57 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* Before I Burn: A Novel (Lannan Translation Selection (Graywolf Hardcover)) by *Gaute Heivoll - $1.99*

An international literary sensation about an arsonist on the loose in rural Norway and the young man haunted by the story

In 1970s Norway, an arsonist targets a small town for one long, terrifying month. One by one, buildings go up in flames. Suspicion spreads among the neighbors as they wonder if one of their own is responsible. But as the heat and panic rise, new life finds a way to emerge. Amid the chaos, only a day before the last house is set afire, the community comes together for the christening of a young boy named Gaute Heivoll. As he grows up, stories about the time of fear and fire become deeply engrained in his young mind until, as an adult, he begins to retell the story. At the novel's apex the lives of Heivoll's friends and neighbors mix with his own life, and the identity of the arsonist and his motivations are slowly revealed. Based on the true account of Norway's most dramatic arson case, Before I Burn is a powerful, gripping breakout novel from an exceptionally talented author.

336 pages. 3.3 stars after 23 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* Hot Property (The Molly DeWitt Mysteries Book 1) by *Sherryl Woods - $0.99*

The first book in the Molly DeWitt Romantic Mystery Series, Hot Property introduces Molly DeWitt, a recent divorcee and single mother who recently moved from Miami to the wealthier enclave of Key Biscayne in hopes of finding a safe home for herself and her son, and far from the violence of the Miami cartels.

Rather than the peace and quiet Molly had hoped for, trouble seems to have followed her. Right after Molly moves in, she finds the body of Allan Winecroft, the highly disliked condo president, in the card-room of her new apartment complex. But Molly's luck turns from bad to worse when the knife in Allan's back proves to be hers and soon finds herself as the prime suspect. Molly must rely on handsome, homicide detective Michael O'Hara to clear her name. And if he can't help her, then she'll just have to find the killer herself. But there is an undeniable chemistry between the two, and Molly soon finds herself giving her heart to Michael O'Hara&#8230;

About The Author
Sherryl Woods is the creator of two mystery book series, the Molly DeWitt Romantic Mystery Series and the Amanda Roberts Mysteries. Each of these was optioned for television. Woods first began publishing in 1982 under the names Alexandra Kirk and Suzanne Sherrill. Since 1985 she has published under her name Sherryl Woods and has more than 110 romance and mystery novels to her credit.

306 pages. 4.0 stars after 40 reviews

Four books in the Molly DeWitt Mystery Series

  ​
*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Walking Home: A Pilgrimage from Humbled to Healed by *Sonia Choquette - $2.99*

Life was falling apart. Within the space of three years, Sonia Choquette had suffered the unexpected death of two close family members, seen her marriage implode, and been let down by trusted colleagues. And sympathy was not forthcoming. "You're a world-renowned spiritual teacher and intuitive guide," people jeered. "How could you not have seen this coming?" Having intuitive abilities didn't make her superhuman, however. Nor did it exempt her from being wounded or suffering the pain of loss and the consequences of our all-too-human traits such as anger, resentment, and pride-traits that can lead even the best of us to stray from our spiritual path. In order to regain her spiritual footing, Sonia turned to the age-old practice of pilgrimage and set out to walk the legendary Camino de Santiago, an 820-kilometer trek over the Pyrenees and across northern Spain. Day after day she pushed through hunger, exhaustion, and pain to reach her destination. Eventually, mortification of the flesh gave way to spiritual renewal, and she rediscovered the gifts of humility and forgiveness that she needed to repair her world. In this riveting book, Sonia shares the intimate details of her grueling experience, as well as the unexpected moments of grace, humor, beauty, and companionship that supported her through her darkest hours. While her journey is unique, the lessons she learned-about honoring your relationships with others as well as with your own higher self, and forgiving all else-are universal.

361 pages. 4.6 stars after 201 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Seven Forges by *James A. Moore - $1.99*

Captain Merros Dulver is the first in many lifetimes to find a path beyond the great mountains known as the Seven Forges and encounter, at last, the half-forgotten race who live there. And it would appear that they were expecting him. As he returns home, bringing an entourage of strangers with him, he starts to wonder whether his discovery has been such a good thing. For the gods of this lost race are the gods of war, and their memories of that far-off cataclysm have not faded. The people of Fellein have live with legends for many centuries. To their far north, the Blasted Lands, a legacy of an ancient time of cataclysm, are vast, desolate and impassable, but that doesn't stop the occasional expedition into their fringes in search of any trace of the ancients who had once lived there... and oft-rumored riches.

400 pages. 4.0 stars after 105 reviews

Books 1 and 2 of the Seven Forges series

​
*Daily Youth Deal* Go Ask Alice by *Anonymous - $1.99*

Alice COULD BE ANYONE.

Alice COULD BE SOMEONE YOU KNOW.

Alice USES DRUGS.

With over a million copies in print, Go Ask Alice has become a classic of our time. This powerful real-life diary of a teenager's struggle with the seductive -- often fatal -- world of drugs and addiction tells the truth about drugs in strong and authentic voice. Tough and uncompromising, honest and disturbing -- and even more poignant today -- Go Ask Alice is page-turning and provocative reading.

The torture and hell of adolescence has rarely been captured as clearly as it is in this classic diary by an anonymous, addicted teen. Lonely, awkward, and under extreme pressure from her "perfect" parents, "Anonymous" swings madly between optimism and despair. When one of her new friends spikes her drink with LSD, this diarist begins a frightening journey into darkness. The drugs take the edge off her loneliness and self-hate, but they also turn her life into a nightmare of exalting highs and excruciating lows. Although there is still some question as to whether this diary is real or fictional, there is no question that it has made a profound impact on millions of readers during the more than 25 years it has been in print. Despite a few dated references to hippies and some expired slang, Go Ask Alice still offers a jolting chronicle of a teenager's life spinning out of control.

192 pages. 4.3 stars after 1603 reviews

Ages 12 and up

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Brownskins

I am confused about today's daily deal.  It is just the Ms. Peregrine books (2) and Henrietta Lacks?  I think I've seen these before...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brownskins, there are repeats in the Kindle Daily Deals. And this week Amazon has started their Twelve Days of Christmas--two featured books and a bunch of specials below it. In my post below, you'll find the two featured books in the first deal, and some others I picked from the $2 specials:


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Angela's Ashes: A Memoir by *Frank McCourt - $2.99*

"When I look back on my childhood I wonder how I managed to survive at all. It was, of course, a miserable childhood: the happy childhood is hardly worth your while. Worse than the ordinary miserable childhood is the miserable Irish childhood, and worse yet is the miserable Irish Catholic childhood."

So begins the luminous memoir of Frank McCourt, born in Depression-era Brooklyn to recent Irish immigrants and raised in the slums of Limerick, Ireland. Frank's mother, Angela, has no money to feed the children since Frank's father, Malachy, rarely works, and when he does he drinks his wages. Yet Malachy-- exasperating, irresponsible and beguiling-- does nurture in Frank an appetite for the one thing he can provide: a story. Frank lives for his father's tales of Cuchulain, who saved Ireland, and of the Angel on the Seventh Step, who brings his mother babies.

Perhaps it is story that accounts for Frank's survival. Wearing rags for diapers, begging a pig's head for Christmas dinner and gathering coal from the roadside to light a fire, Frank endures poverty, near-starvation and the casual cruelty of relatives and neighbors--yet lives to tell his tale with eloquence, exuberance and remarkable forgiveness.

Angela's Ashes, imbued on every page with Frank McCourt's astounding humor and compassion, is a glorious book that bears all the marks of a classic.

"Worse than the ordinary miserable childhood is the miserable Irish childhood," writes Frank McCourt in Angela's Ashes. "Worse yet is the miserable Irish Catholic childhood." Welcome, then, to the pinnacle of the miserable Irish Catholic childhood. Born in Brooklyn in 1930 to recent Irish immigrants Malachy and Angela McCourt, Frank grew up in Limerick after his parents returned to Ireland because of poor prospects in America. It turns out that prospects weren't so great back in the old country either--not with Malachy for a father. A chronically unemployed and nearly unemployable alcoholic, he appears to be the model on which many of our more insulting cliches about drunken Irish manhood are based. Mix in abject poverty and frequent death and illness and you have all the makings of a truly difficult early life. Fortunately, in McCourt's able hands it also has all the makings for a compelling memoir.

532 pages. 4.4 stars after 2437 reviews

As part of Amazon's Twelve Days of Christmas, two books--Angela's Ashes from Amazon's 100 books to read in a lifetime and Rising from Amazon's Best Books of 2014

​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Ladies' Room by *Carolyn Brown - $2.00*

Secrets told in the church ladies' room are supposed to stay in the ladies' room. But that doesn't mean that what Trudy overhears there during her great-aunt Gertrude's funeral won't change the rest of her life. Trudy has a daughter in the middle of a major rebellion, a two-timing husband who has been cheating for their entire married life, and a mother with Alzheimer's residing in the local nursing home. She doesn't really need a crumbling old house about to fall into nothing but a pile of memories and broken knickknacks. Billy Lee Tucker, resident oddball in Tishomingo, Oklahoma, lived next door to Gert, and in her will she leaves him the funds to help Trudy remodel the old house. That's fine with Billy Lee, because he's been in love with Trudy since before they started school. And just spending time with her is something he'd never ever allowed himself to dream about. A beautiful home rises up from the old house on Broadway, and right along with it rises up a relationship. But is Trudy too scarred from what she heard in the ladies' room to see a lovely future with Billy Lee?

226 pages. 4.4 stars after 2671 reviews

From 50 books for $2 or less. Click here for complete list.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Scavenger's Daughters (Tales of the Scavenger's Daughters Book 1) by *Kay Bratt - $2.00*

Having survived torture and imprisonment during China's Cultural Revolution, Benfu escaped to find love with his compassionate and beautiful Calla Lily. Together they build a fulfilling life around the most menial of jobs-Benfu's work collecting trash. As he sorts through the discards of others, he regularly discovers abandoned children. With unwavering determination, he and Calli spend decades creating a family of hand-picked daughters that help heal the sorrow and brighten their modest home. But all is not perfect and when crisis threatens to separate their family, Benfu-or possibly his band of headstrong daughters-must find a way to overcome the biggest hardship yet. Inspired by a true story, and set against the backdrop of a country in transition, The Scavenger's Daughters is a sweeping present day saga of triumph in the face of hardship, and the unbreakable bonds of family against all odds.

241 pages. 4.6 stars after 812 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Wool: The Graphic Novel (Silo Saga) by *Hugh Howey - $2.00*

Wool as you've never read it before: The New York Times bestselling novel now told in graphic novel format, featuring full-color illustrations by Hugo Award-nominated artist Jimmy Broxton, and as adapted by fan-favorite writers Jimmy Palmiotti and Justin Gray. This contemporary dystopian classic-hailed by Justin Cronin, New York Times bestselling author of The Passage, as "an epic feat of imagination"-will captivate readers both familiar and new. This is the story of mankind clawing for survival, of mankind on the edge. The world outside has grown unkind, the view of it limited, talk of it forbidden. But there are always those who hope, who dream. These are the dangerous people, the residents who infect others with their optimism. Their punishment is simple. They are given the very thing they profess to want: They are allowed outside. This collection includes over 20 pages of bonus material: Jimmy Broxton's sketchbook, variant covers by Darwyn Cooke, and more! This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book.

160 pages. 3.7 stars after 73 reviews


*Kindle Daily Deal* Off to Be the Wizard (Magic 2.0 Book 1) by *Scott Meyer - $2.00*

An io9 Can't Miss Science Fiction and Fantasy title in March 2014. Martin Banks is just a normal guy who has made an abnormal discovery: he can manipulate reality, thanks to reality being nothing more than a computer program. With every use of this ability, though, Martin finds his little "tweaks" have not escaped notice. Rather than face prosecution, he decides instead to travel back in time to the Middle Ages and pose as a wizard. What could possibly go wrong? An American hacker in King Arthur's court, Martin must now train to become a full-fledged master of his powers, discover the truth behind the ancient wizard Merlin&#8230;and not, y'know, die or anything.

387 pages. 4.4 stars after 524 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tons of books on sale for the holiday season! Find them all here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (Charlie Bucket Book 1) by *Roald Dahl - $1.99*

Willy Wonka's famous chocolate factory is opening at last! But only five lucky children will be allowed inside. And the winners are: Augustus Gloop, an enormously fat boy whose hobby is eating; Veruca Salt, a spoiled-rotten brat whose parents are wrapped around her little finger; Violet Beauregarde, a dim-witted gum-chewer with the fastest jaws around; Mike Teavee, a toy pistol-toting gangster-in-training who is obsessed with television; and Charlie Bucket, Our Hero, a boy who is honest and kind, brave and true, and good and ready for the wildest time of his life!

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory and its sequel, Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator, along with Roald Dahl's other tales for younger readers, make him a true star of children's literature. Dahl seems to know just how far to go with his oddball fantasies; in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, for example, nasty Violet Beauregarde blows up into a blueberry from sneaking forbidden chewing gum, and bratty Augustus Gloop is carried away on the river of chocolate he wouldn't resist. In fact, all manner of disasters can happen to the most obnoxiously deserving of children because Dahl portrays each incident with such resourcefulness and humor. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is a singular delight, crammed with mad fantasy, childhood justice and revenge, and as much candy as you can eat. The book is also available in Spanish (Charlie y la Fabrica de Chocolate). (The suggested age range for this book is 9-12, but nobody this reviewer has met can resist it, including New York City bellhops, flight attendants, and grumpy teenagers.)

180 pages. 4.6 stars after 885 reviews

Note that the audiobook is also available for $9.49 if you've purchased the ebook.


*Daily Romance Deal* The Remedy for Love: A Novel by *Bill Roorbach - $1.99*

"One of the best novels of this or any year . . . A flat-out funny, sexy, and poignant romantic thriller." -David Abrams, author of Fobbit

They're calling it the "Storm of the Century," so Eric stops at the market for provisions on his way home from work. But when the unkempt and seemingly unstable young woman in front of him in line comes up short on cash, a kind of old-school charity takes hold of his heart-twenty bucks and a ride home is the least he can do, right? Trouble is, Danielle doesn't really have a home. She's squatting in a cabin deep in the woods, no electricity, no heat, nothing but the nearby river to sustain her. She'll need food, water, firewood, and that's just to get her through the storm: there's a whole Maine winter ahead.

So he gets her set up, departs with relief, climbs to the road, but his car has been towed with his phone inside, and the snow is coming down with historic speed and violence. There's no choice but to return to the cabin. Danielle is terrified, then merely hostile-who is this guy with his big idea that it's she who needs rescuing? As the snow keeps mounting, they're forced to ride out the storm together. For better and for worse.

The Remedy for Love is a harrowing story about the truths we reveal when there is no time or space for artifice.

"The Remedy for Love is not the remedy for sleep deprivation. You'll stay up all night . . . It is relentless and brilliant. Leave it to Roorbach to tease out the subtlest nuances in the progress of love while stoking a tale that is as gripping as any Everest expedition--and that is also tender and terrifying and funny and, in the end, so true it seems inevitable. I'm not sure there's another American writing today who can lay down a love story, or any story, with the depth and appeal and freshness of Bill Roorbach." -Peter Heller, author of The Dog Stars

*An Amazon Best Book of the Month, October 2014*: Roorbach's previous book, _Life Among Giants_, was an Amazon Best of the Month "spotlight" pick and one of my favorites of 2012. _In The Remedy for Love_, he again creates believably damaged, oddball characters: a buttoned-up, cuckolded small-town stud (Eric), and a bruised, half-starved mystery girl (Danielle). Eric is a lawyer. He does pro bono work. He's separated from his wife. Danielle is&#8230; well, we're not sure who she is. She looks homeless, but we soon catch glimpses of her "retractable beauty, like a cat's claws." Eric feels responsible for her somehow-"a moral tug." So after buying her groceries, and carrying them to her cabin in the woods, Eric returns to the cabin as a snowstorm begins to shut the roads and blanket the town white. In no time, the two are locked inside as the snow piles higher. Cynical readers may need to make a leap of faith here. (I found myself once asking, "Really?") Even Danielle seems freaked out by Eric's irrational helpfulness. "Get the f**k out!" she screams at him. "You're so nicey-nice, you f**king creeper." The story then finds its theatrical groove, with crackling, smart dialogue that made me think Taylor-Burton in Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolfe? ("I like when you call me Eric." "Then I'll stop.") Within the chilled and claustrophobic confines of the cabin, as Danielle's mysteries unfold and the storm outside rages, you think you know where things are headed, but how Roorbach gets us there is unexpected, sexy, and intense. Edgy and quite moving, the story stuck with me for many days. -Neal Thompson

321 pages. 3.5 stars after 71 reviews

Romance from today's monthly deals.


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien by *J.R.R. Tolkien - $2.99*

This collection will entertain all who appreciate the art of masterful letter writing. The Letters of J.R.R Tolkien sheds much light on Tolkien's creative genius and grand design for the creation of a whole new world: Middle-earth. Featuring a radically expanded index, this volume provides a valuable research tool for all fans wishing to trace the evolution of THE HOBBIT and THE LORD OF THE RINGS.

Scholars and fans of the great mythologist will find a rich vein of information in Humphrey Carpenter's The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien. Tolkien was a prodigious letter writer all his life; the sheer mass of his correspondence would give pause to even the most stalwart archivist (one shudders to think what he would have done with e-mail). But with the able assistance of Tolkien's son Christopher and a healthy dose of determination, Carpenter manages find the cream of the crop--the letters that shed light on Tolkien's thoughts about his academic and literary work, as well as those that show his more private side, revealing a loving husband, a playful friend, and a doting father. The most fascinating letters are, of course, those in which he discusses Middle-Earth, and Carpenter offers plenty of those to choose from. Tolkien discussed the minutia of his legend--sometimes at great length--with friends, publishers, and even fans who wrote to him with questions. These letters offer significant insights into how he went about creating the peoples and languages of Middle-Earth.



> I have long ceased to invent (though even patronizing or sneering critics on the side praise my 'inventions'): I wait till I seem to know what really happened. Or till it writes itself. Thus, though I knew for years that Frodo would run into a tree-adventure somewhere far down the Great River, I had no recollection of inventing Ents. I came at last to the point, and wrote the 'Treebeard' chapter without any recollection of any previous thought: just as it is now. And then I saw that, of course, it had not happened to Frodo at all.


This new edition of letters has an extensive index, and Carpenter has included a brief blurb at the beginning of each letter to explain who the correspondent was and what was being discussed. Still, we strongly recommend buying the companion volume, J.R.R. Tolkien: A Biography, in order to better understand the place these correspondents had in Tolkien's life and get a better context for the letters. --Perry M. Atterberry

512 pages. 4.7 stars after 66 reviews

From today's Monthly deals for $3.99 or less

   ​
*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter by *Seth Grahame-Smith - $1.99*

Indiana, 1818. Moonlight falls through the dense woods that surround a one-room cabin, where a nine-year-old Abraham Lincoln kneels at his suffering mother's bedside. She's been stricken with something the old-timers call "Milk Sickness." "My baby boy..." she whispers before dying. Only later will the grieving Abe learn that his mother's fatal affliction was actually the work of a vampire. When the truth becomes known to young Lincoln, he writes in his journal, "henceforth my life shall be one of rigorous study and devotion. I shall become a master of mind and body. And this mastery shall have but one purpose..." Gifted with his legendary height, strength, and skill with an ax, Abe sets out on a path of vengeance that will lead him all the way to the White House. While Abraham Lincoln is widely lauded for saving a Union and freeing millions of slaves, his valiant fight against the forces of the undead has remained in the shadows for hundreds of years. That is, until Seth Grahame-Smith stumbled upon The Secret Journal of Abraham Lincoln, and became the first living person to lay eyes on it in more than 140 years. Using the journal as his guide and writing in the grand biographical style of Doris Kearns Goodwin and David McCullough, Seth has reconstructed the true life story of our greatest president for the first time-all while revealing the hidden history behind the Civil War and uncovering the role vampires played in the birth, growth, and near-death of our nation.
Indiana, 1818. Moonlight falls through the dense woods that surround a one-room cabin, where a nine-year-old Abraham Lincoln kneels at his suffering mother's bedside. She's been stricken with something the old-timers call "Milk Sickness." "My baby boy..." she whispers before dying. Only later will the grieving Abe learn that his mother's fatal affliction was actually the work of a vampire. When the truth becomes known to young Lincoln, he writes in his journal, "henceforth my life shall be one of rigorous study and devotion. I shall become a master of mind and body. And this mastery shall have but one purpose..." Gifted with his legendary height, strength, and skill with an ax, Abe sets out on a path of vengeance that will lead him all the way to the White House. While Abraham Lincoln is widely lauded for saving a Union and freeing millions of slaves, his valiant fight against the forces of the undead has remained in the shadows for hundreds of years. That is, until Seth Grahame-Smith stumbled upon The Secret Journal of Abraham Lincoln, and became the first living person to lay eyes on it in more than 140 years. Using the journal as his guide and writing in the grand biographical style of Doris Kearns Goodwin and David McCullough, Seth has reconstructed the true life story of our greatest president for the first time-all while revealing the hidden history behind the Civil War and uncovering the role vampires played in the birth, growth, and near-death of our nation..

340 pages. 4.2 stars after 1416 reviews

See the full list of Sci Fi deals here.


*Daily Youth Deal* Ten-Gallon Bart by *Susan Stevens Crummel - $1.99*

Ten-Gallon Bart, the sheriff of Dog City, has plans to retire . . . until he hears that Billy the Kid is headed to town. Billy is the roughest, toughest, gruffest goat in the country. If he reaches Dog City, he'll gobble up the whole town!Ten-Gallon Bart must stop him. With the help of Miss Kitty and the other animals, he works up the courage to face the big bully. Dorothy Donohue's illustrations rendered in textured paper bring this Wild West story about unlikely heroes to a satisfying conclusion.

32 pages. 4.4 stars after 19 reviews

The big deal today is Kindle books for Kids. See the whole list here

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tons of books on sale right now! Click here for the full listing.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Interpreter of Maladies by *Jhumpa Lahiri - $1.99*

Navigating between the Indian traditions they've inherited and the baffling new world, the characters in Jhumpa Lahiri's elegant, touching stories seek love beyond the barriers of culture and generations. In "A Temporary Matter," published in The New Yorker, a young Indian-American couple faces the heartbreak of a stillborn birth while their Boston neighborhood copes with a nightly blackout. In the title story, an interpreter guides an American family through the India of their ancestors and hears an astonishing confession. Lahiri writes with deft cultural insight reminiscent of Anita Desai and a nuanced depth that recalls Mavis Gallant. She is an important and powerful new voice.

Mr. Kapasi, the protagonist of Jhumpa Lahiri's title story, would certainly have his work cut out for him if he were forced to interpret the maladies of all the characters in this eloquent debut collection. Take, for example, Shoba and Shukumar, the young couple in "A Temporary Matter" whose marriage is crumbling in the wake of a stillborn child. Or Miranda in "Sexy," who is involved in a hopeless affair with a married man. But Mr. Kapasi has problems enough of his own; in addition to his regular job working as an interpreter for a doctor who does not speak his patients' language, he also drives tourists to local sites of interest. His fare on this particular day is Mr. and Mrs. Das--first-generation Americans of Indian descent--and their children. During the course of the afternoon, Mr. Kapasi becomes enamored of Mrs. Das and then becomes her unwilling confidant when she reads too much into his profession. "I told you because of your talents," she informs him after divulging a startling secret.

198 pages. 4.3 stars after 766 reviews

This is one of Amazon's 100 books to read in a lifetime.


*Kindle Daily Deal* Fives and Twenty-Fives: A Novel by *Michael Pitre - $1.99*

It's the rule-always watch your fives and twenty-fives. When a convoy halts to investigate a possible roadside bomb, stay in the vehicle and scan five meters in every direction. A bomb inside five meters cuts through the armor, killing everyone in the truck. Once clear, get out and sweep twenty-five meters. A bomb inside twenty-five meters kills the dismounted scouts investigating the road ahead. 
Fives and twenty-fives mark the measure of a marine's life in the road repair platoon. Dispatched to fill potholes on the highways of Iraq, the platoon works to assure safe passage for citizens and military personnel. Their mission lacks the glory of the infantry, but in a war where every pothole contains a hidden bomb, road repair brings its own danger. 
Lieutenant Donavan leads the platoon, painfully aware of his shortcomings and isolated by his rank. Doc Pleasant, the medic, joined for opportunity, but finds his pride undone as he watches friends die. And there's Kateb, known to the Americans as Dodge, an Iraqi interpreter whose love of American culture-from hip-hop to the dog-eared copy of Huck Finn 
he carries-is matched only by his disdain for what Americans are doing to his country. 
Returning home, they exchange one set of decisions and repercussions for another, struggling to find a place in a world that no longer knows them. A debut both transcendent and rooted in the flesh, Fives and Twenty-Fives is a deeply necessary novel.

An Amazon Best Book of the Month, September 2014:
Normally, working a road crew would be the ultimate mundane job. But in Iraq, where every pothole carries the threat of a deadly booby trap, the duties of a road repair platoon are as fraught as a firefight. The title of this unflinching and important debut-written by an ex-Marine who served two tours in Iraq-refers to the platoon's ground rules on bomb searching. When they stop to repair a pothole, they first scan the immediate five meters; a bomb detonated in that circle would obliterate them all. Next they sweep the twenty-five meters in every direction. In putting us right in the heat and the dust, inside the helmets and Kevlar vests that chafe the skin, Michael Pitre shows us that the battlefields of modern warfare are far more complex and bizarre than the American public might imagine. The story is told from three perspectives: the platoon leader, his medic, and their Iraqi translator, a fan of hip-hop and Huck Finn, all of them looking back on the catastrophe that shattered their world. Pitre is a nervy, funny writer, with an ear for dialogue and banter. And he's not shy about commenting on America's role in the world, and on the haunted postwar lives of its soldiers. In this bold novel, he's added his voice to the collection of vital works by veterans of the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. -Neal Thompson

401 pages. 4.5 stars after 103 reviews

This is one of Amazon's Best Books of 2014.


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Starting At Zero: His Own Story by *Jimi Hendrix - $1.99*

It took just four years in the spotlight for Jimi Hendrix to become an international cultural icon. The sheer impact and originality of his music and his unique mastery of the guitar placed him forever amongst musical giants. But what of the man behind the public image? Modest and intensely private by nature, Jimi was shrouded in intrigue from the moment he first came into the public eye, and the mystery has only grown with time.

Much has been written about him by experts, fans, and critics, some of it true and some of it not. He did, however, leave his own account of himself, locked away like a Chinese puzzle in his many interviews, lyrics, writings, poems, diaries, and even stage raps. Starting at Zero brings all these elements together in narrative form. The result is an intimate, funny, and poetic memoir-one that tells, for the first time, Jimi's own story as only he could tell it.

257 pages. 4.5 stars after 27 reviews

This is one of 22 Biographies & Memoirs on sale today on Amazon. See the complete list here.


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* The Shadow Ryana (The Shadow Sisters Book 1) by *C. R. Daems - $1.99*

Ryana, a worthless girl-child, is sold to a mysterious woman who takes her to the home of the Shadow Sisters who are prized for their abilities as spies and assassins. She survives years of training in spite of being unconventional: adopting poisonous bats as familiars--something no one else would dare to do; choosing the blow dart as her weapon of choice--a weapon the Sisters don't teach; and relying on intuition rather than logic.

As she completes her training, the Shadow Sisters are under attack. The senior Sister selects Ryana to find out who is killing Sisters and why--because her intuitive approach has proved effective, even though her youth and inexperience makes it unlikely she will survive.

As she travels through the kingdom as a member of a gypsy clan, she finds the only way she can protect the Sisters and hope to discover the underlying plot is through ever more violence and killing. As she proceeds through the provinces, her secret enemies come to call her the Sister of Death and become desperate to find and kill her. But in her desperate fight to protect the Sisterhood, the gypsies she's come to love, and the kingdom, Ryana fears that she has destroyed herself and the only life she ever wanted.

257 pages. 4.3 stars after 92 reviews

This is one (by CRDaems and KB member JRTomlin) of nearly 40 Sci Fi books on sale today. Click here for a complete list.

The second book in the series by JRTomlin and CRDaems is also on sale today, below.

​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Fifth Vertex (The Sigilord Chronicles Book 1) by *Kevin Hoffman - $1.99*

Urus Noellor--a boy born deaf who is about to be publicly branded as a burden, incapable of being the warrior his people demand--stands upon a rooftop, poised to throw himself over the edge. His failed attempt at suicide unlocks within him a long-dormant form of magic thought to have died out thousands of years before, a power that may be the key to saving the world from an equally ancient enemy.

Urus and his companions--Goodwyn, the greatest warrior in Kest, and Cailix, a mysterious orphan--must find a way to stop a powerful group of sorcerers from destroying the five long-hidden vertices that ward the world against threats from beyond, while fighting off threats from within. They soon learn that the scope of the coming danger may be more dire than any of them could have imagined. As the battle for the vertices spreads to the neighboring realms, Goodwyn must face the realities of war and death; Cailix discovers a devastating truth that could change everything; and Urus discovers his uncanny gifts and courage as he peels away clues to his true identity. But even as Urus gains the power he has always craved, he experiences it all in profound, lonely silence.

299 pages. 4.5 stars after 53 reviews

This is one of about twenty teen books on sale today. Click here to see the complete list

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tons of books are available today as part of the Kindle Daily Deal, including books by Max Allan Collins, JR Rain, Vincent Zandri, Arthur C Clarke and many others. See the whole list here.


*Kindle Daily Deal* The Righteous (Righteous Series) by *Michael Wallace - $1.99*

Deep in the Utah desert, the small polygamous community of Blister Creek has a history of protecting its own. Even when a young woman is brutally murdered just blocks from her home, the residents of the conservative enclave close ranks. But just because they don't want outside law enforcement in their business doesn't mean the murder will go unpunished. More than a thousand miles away, Jacob Christianson, a medical student and son of a devout church elder, learns of his cousin Amanda's murder. Though Jacob is skeptical of many of the community's fundamentalist beliefs, his sharply analytical mind and family connection to the victim earns him the assignment of investigator into Amanda's death. Jacob heads to Blister Creek, accompanied by his inquisitive younger sister, Eliza, to probe the bizarre circumstances of their cousin's violent death. It doesn't take long for the pair to realize that Amanda's murder was no random act; rather, it is part of a covert plot to overthrow the church's leaders. Chilling and engrossing, _The Righteous_ has been hailed as a "first rate suspense thriller," a tightly plotted novel about the dark secrets hiding behind the veil of religion.

339 pages. 3.8 stars after 467 reviews

Most of the Righteous Series by KB member Michael Wallace are part of the 34 books in today's Kindle Daily Deal.

See the whole list here.

The other books in the Righteous series are shown below. Books 2-7 are on sale for $1.99; Book 8, the last in the series, was released yesterday and is $4.99.

      ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Red Wolf's Prize (Medieval Warriors Book 1) by *Regan Walker - $1.99*

"Medieval romance at its best!"

HE WOULD NOT BE DENIED HIS PRIZE

Sir Renaud de Pierrepont, the Norman knight known as the Red Wolf for the beast he slayed with his bare hands, hoped to gain lands with his sword. A year after the Conquest, King William rewards his favored knight with Talisand, the lands of an English thegn slain at Hastings, and orders him to wed Lady Serena, the heiress that goes with them.

SHE WOULD LOVE HIM AGAINST HER WILL

Serena wants nothing to do with the fierce warrior to whom she has been unwillingly given, the knight who may have killed her father. When she learns the Red Wolf is coming to claim her, she dyes her flaxen hair brown and flees, disguised as a servant, determined to one day regain her lands. But her escape goes awry and she is brought back to live among her people, though not unnoticed by the new Norman lord.

Deprived of his promised bride, the Red Wolf turns his attention to the comely servant girl hoping to woo her to his bed. But the wench resists, claiming she hates all Normans.

As the passion between them rises, Serena wonders, can she deny the Norman her body? Or her heart?

"Ms. Walker has the rare ability to make you forget you are reading a book...the characters become real, the modern world fades away and all that is left is the intrigue, drama and romance." Straight from the Library

"An engrossing love story grounded in meticulous research. Regan Walker makes the transition from Regency London to Anglo Norman England with consummate ease." Glynn Holloway, author of 1066 What Fates Impose

275 pages. 4.4 stars after 48 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Home Sweet Anywhere: How We Sold Our House, Created a New Life, and Saw the World by *Lynne Martin - $1.99*

Reunited after thirty-five years and wrestling a serious case of wanderlust, Lynne and Tim Martin decided to sell their house and possessions and live abroad full-time. They've never looked back. With just two suitcases, two computers, and each other, the Martins embark on a global adventure, taking readers from sky-high pyramids in Mexico to Turkish bazaars to learning the contact sport of Italian grocery shopping. But even as they embrace their new home-free lifestyle, the Martins grapple with its challenges, including hilarious language barriers, finding financial stability, and missing the family they left behind. Together, they learn how to live a life--and love--without borders. From glittering Georgian mansions in Ireland to the windswept coasts of Portugal, this euphoric, inspiring memoir is more than a tale of second chances.

Recently featured on NPR's Here and Now and in the _New York Times_, _Home Sweet Anywhere_ is a road map for anyone who dreams of turning the idea of life abroad into a reality.

321 pages. 3.9 stars after 195 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Islands in the Sky (Space Trilogy Book 1) by *Arthur C. Clarke - $1.99*

Roy Malcolm has always been fascinated by space travel. And when he wins a voyage to the Inner Space Station as a game show prize, he's sure it's the trip of a lifetime. Before long, Roy is taken in by the young crew-and shares their adventures and lives.

One of Arthur C. Clarke's earliest novels, Islands in the Sky is particularly noteworthy for its description of geostationary communications satellites. While this technology was nonexistent during the writing of this book, it later became commonplace-and Clarke is credited with the first practical descriptions of such technology. This book is compelling not just as a fictional tale, but as an example of the prescient power of Clarke's vision.

208 pages. 3.9 stars after 27 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* The Missing Pieces of Me by *Jean Van Leeuwen - $1.99*

More than anything, ten-year-old Weezie wants to please her momma. She babysits her spoiled half-sister, Ruth Ann, and little Jackson. She makes tea for Momma in Gramma Emmeline's beautiful teapot. She even tries to cook dinner. But nothing turns out quite right. And Momma is never pleased. Hard times and a daddy who ran off before she was born seem to have stolen all of Momma's love. If only Weezie could find her daddy, she's sure her life would be happier. Tired of making up stories about a parent she knows nothing about, Weezie teams up with her bike-riding buddy, Calvin, and new friend, Louella, to find her mysterious father. Does he drive a truck? Sing country and western songs? Why, her real daddy might even be better than the made-up father she's been telling lies about at school! Now, all she has to do is find him. Jean Van Leeuwen's poignant, powerful novel introduces a feisty heroine whose brave search proves that even a life that's missing important pieces can be chock full of things that matter.

240 pages. 4.5 stars after 31 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* From Here to Eternity: The Restored Edition (The World War II Trilogy Book 1) by *James Jones - $1.99*

James Jones's epic story of army life in the calm before Pearl Harbor--now with previously censored scenes and dialogue restored

At the Pearl Harbor army base in 1941, Robert E. Lee Prewitt is Uncle Sam's finest bugler. A career soldier with no patience for army politics, Prewitt becomes incensed when a commander's favorite wins the title of First Bugler. His indignation results in a transfer to an infantry unit whose commander is less interested in preparing for war than he is in boxing. But when Prewitt refuses to join the company team, the commander and his sergeant decide to make the bugler's life hell.

An American classic now available with scenes and dialogue considered unfit for publication in the 1950s, From Here to Eternity is a stirring picture of army life in the months leading up to the attack on Pearl Harbor.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of James Jones including rare photos from the author's estate.

This is a long, satisfying, commanding novel of the soldiers who were poised on the brink of real manhood when World War II flung them unceremoniously into that abyss. Private Robert E. Lee Prewitt is the nonconformist hero who refuses to box at Schofield Barracks and is slowly destroyed by his own rebelliousness. Around him, others are fighing their own small battles--and losing. It's worth noting that Jones' 1951 audience was shocked by his frank language and the sexual preoccupations of his characters.

866 pages. 4.2 stars after 158 reviews

Several first of the series books are on sale today. See the complete list here.

       ​
*Daily Romance Deal* Wildflower Hill by *Kimberley Freeman - $1.99*

Hailed by bestselling author Kate Morton as "a gorgeous story of family and secrets and the redemptive power of love,"

Wildflower Hill is s compelling and romantic novel spanning three generations and half the world, from modern day London to Australia in the 1930s.

Emma is a prima ballerina in London and at a crossroads after an injured knee ruins her career. When she learns of her grandmother Beattie's death, and her own strange inheritance--an isolated sheep station in rural Australia--Emma is certain she has been saddled with an irritating burden. But when she returns to Australia, forced to rest her body and confront her life, she realizes that she had been using fame as a substitute for love and fulfillment.

Beattie also found herself at a crossroads as a young woman, but she was pregnant and unwed. She eventually found success--but only after following an unconventional path that was often dangerous and heartbreaking. Beattie knew the lessons she learned in life would be important to Emma one day, and she wanted to make sure Emma's heart remained open to love, no matter what life brought. She knew the magic of the Australian wilderness would show Emma the way.

Wildflower Hill is a compelling, atmospheric, and romantic novel about taking risks, starting again, and believing in yourself. It's about finding out what you really want and discovering that the answer might be not at all what you'd expect.

546 pages. 4.5 stars after 150 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* The 5 Levels of Leadership: Proven Steps to Maximize Your Potential by *John C. Maxwell - $1.99*

True leadership isn't a matter of having a certain job or title. In fact, being chosen for a position is only the first of the five levels every effective leader achieves. To become more than "the boss" people follow only because they are required to, you have to master the ability to invest in people and inspire them. To grow further in your role, you must achieve results and build a team that produces. You need to help people to develop their skills to become leaders in their own right. And if you have the skill and dedication, you can reach the pinnacle of leadership-where experience will allow you to extend your influence beyond your immediate reach and time for the benefit of others.

The 5 Levels of Leadership are: 
1. Position - People follow because they have to. 
2. Permission - People follow because they want to. 
3. Production - People follow because of what you have done for the organization. 
4. People Development - People follow because of what you have done for them personally. 
5. Pinnacle - People follow because of who you are and what you represent.

Through humor, in-depth insight, and examples, internationally recognized leadership expert John C. Maxwell describes each of these stages of leadership. He shows you how to master each level and rise up to the next to become a more influential, respected, and successful leader.

284 pages. 4.8 stars after 160 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* We Are All Completely Fine by *Daryl Gregory - $1.99*

Harrison is the Monster Detective, a storybook hero. Now he's in his mid-thirties and spends most of his time not sleeping. Stan became a minor celebrity after being partially eaten by cannibals. Barbara is haunted by the messages carved upon her bones. Greta may or may not be a mass-murdering arsonist. And for some reason, Martin never takes off his sunglasses.

Unsurprisingly, no one believes their horrific tales until they are sought out by psychotherapist Dr. Jan Sayer. What happens when these questionably-sane outcasts join a support group? Together they must discover which monsters they face are within, and which are lurking in plain sight.

194 pages. 4.4 stars after 32 reviews

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* To Find a Mountain by *Dani Amore - $1.99*

Benedetta Carlessimo is no stranger to hardship. Ever since her mother died, the sixteen-year-old Italian girl has cared for her rambunctious younger siblings without complaint. Then World War II arrives on her doorstep, leaving her face-to-face with the most terrible evil she has ever witnessed. With the Germans and Americans fighting furiously to control a strategic swath of Italy, Nazi forces seize Benedetta's village, turning her home into a command center-and forcing her beloved father to choose between fleeing or fighting on the front lines. In the midst of great deprivation, Benedetta struggles to feed both her family and the Nazis, all the while keeping her father's whereabouts secret. Yet her blossoming love for a handsome young Italian man hiding in the mountains brings a sliver of joy to her life. But with the Americans advancing and the Germans growing increasingly desperate and cruel, Benedetta knows that one misstep could bring horrible repercussions&#8230;and only an extraordinary act of courage can save her family. Revised edition: This edition of To Find a Mountain includes editorial revisions.

226 pages. 4.3 stars after 203 reviews


*Daily Romance Deal* More to Give (An Anchor Island Novel) by *Terri Osburn - $1.99*

Callie Henderson had to fight to put her tragic past behind her, but now the up-and-coming player in the hospitality industry is well on her way to happiness. She has her sights set on the lead renovation position at the Sunset Harbor Inn-an inn that just happens to be owned by Sam Edwards, the man who comforted her in her grief and gave her one night of passion before walking away. Sam is searching for someone who can turn his quaint inn into a premier boutique hotel. He just never expected that someone to be the one woman who knows his deepest secrets. But he needs Callie, and Callie needs the job. Throw in a talking parrot with a cracker addiction, some uncooperative islanders, and enough sexual sparks to light a beachside bonfire, and they've got their work cut out for them&#8230; More to Give is a story of heartbreak and healing, of facing the past&#8230;and having the courage to believe in a future.

306 pages. 4.7 stars after 77 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Seven Letters from Paris: A Memoir by *Samantha Vérant - $1.99*

Twenty years, seven letters, and one long-lost love of a lifetime.

At age 40, Samantha Verant's life is falling apart-she's jobless, in debt, and feeling stuck... until she stumbles upon seven old love letters from Jean-Luc, the sexy Frenchman she'd met in Paris when she was 19. With a quick Google search, she finds him, and both are quick to realize that the passion they felt 20 years prior hasn't faded with time and distance.

Samantha knows that jetting off to France to reconnect with a man that she only knew for one sun-drenched, passion-filled day is crazy-but it's the kind of crazy she's been waiting for her whole life.

269 pages. 4.5 stars after 73 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Seed by *Ania Ahlborn - $1.99*

With nothing but the clothes on his back-and something horrific snapping at his heels-Jack Winter fled his rural Georgia home when he was still just a boy. Watching the world he knew vanish in a trucker's rearview mirror, he thought he was leaving an unspeakable nightmare behind forever. But years later, the bright new future he's built suddenly turns pitch black, as something fiendishly familiar looms dead ahead. When Jack, his wife Aimee, and their two small children survive a violent car crash, it seems like a miracle. But Jack knows what he saw on the road that night, and it wasn't divine intervention. The profound evil from his past won't let them die&#8230;at least not quickly. It's back, and it's hungry; ready to make Jack pay for running, to work its malignant magic on his angelic youngest daughter, and to whisper a chilling promise: I've always been here, and I'll never leave. Country comfort is no match for spine-tingling Southern gothic suspense in Ania Ahlborn's tale of an ordinary man with a demon on his back. Seed plants its page-turning terror deep in your soul, and lets it grow wild.

246 pages. 3.9 stars after 871 reviews


*Daily Youth Deal* Katie and the Cupcake Cure (Cupcake Diaries) by *Coco Simon - $1.99*

This first book in The Cupcake Diaries is told through the perspective of Katie Brown. We find Katie miserable on the first day of middle school. Her best friend Callie came back from camp boy-crazy and part of a whole new group of friends. When it's made clear that Callie is in the PGC (Popular Girls Club) and Katie is not invited to join, Katie suddenly feels incredibly alone. Katie realizes if she's going to survive middle school she needs to seriously regroup and find some new friends. But how? She bites into the cupcake her mother packed her for lunch and for a second closes her eyes. The sweet treat makes her happy-finally something goes right! Looking around her table, Katie notices the other students seeming a bit lost, as well. Which gives her an idea&#8230;With three new friends Katie forms a club as a way to spread the cupcake love and earn some cupcake cash.

162 pages. 4.6 stars after 43 reviews

Ages 8-12

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Kindle Daily Deal* No Time for Goodbye by *Linwood Barclay - $1.99*

Fourteen-year-old Cynthia Bigge woke one morning to discover that her entire family-mother, father,brother-had vanished. No note, no trace, no return. Ever. Now, twenty-five years later, she'll learn the devastating truth. Sometimes it's better not to know. . . . Cynthia is happily married with a young daughter, a new family. But the story of her old family isn't over. A strange car in the neighborhood, untraceable phone calls, ominous "gifts"-someone has returned to her hometown to finish what was started twenty-five years ago. And no one's innocence is guaranteed, not even her own. By the time Cynthia discovers her killer's shocking identity, it will again be too late . . . even for goodbye.

BONUS: This edition includes an excerpt from Linwood Barclay's No Safe House.

482 pages. 4.4 stars after 365 reviews

Note that you can add the audiobook for these books for either $0.99 or $1.99, depending on the book.

   ​
*Daily Romance Deal* The Grand Sophy (Regency Romances) by *Georgette Heyer - $1.99*

_New York Times_ Bestseller! Sophy sets everything right for her desperate family in one of Georgette Heyer's most popular Regency romances. When Lady Ombersley agrees to take in her young niece, no one expects Sophy, who sweeps in and immediately takes the ton by storm. Sophy discovers that her aunt's family is in desperate need of her talent for setting everything right: Ceclia is in love with a poet, Charles has tyrannical tendencies that are being aggravated by his grim fiancee, her uncle is of no use at all, and the younger children are in desperate need of some fun and freedom. By the time she's done, Sophy has commandeered Charles's horses, his household, and finally, his heart.

387 pages. 4.5 stars after 207 reviews


*Daily Non-Fiction Deal* Cruel Death by *M. William Phelps - $1.99*

"Phelps is one of America's finest true-crime writers." --Vincent Bugliosi "Phelps is the Harlan Coben of real-life thrillers." -Allison Brennan It was Memorial Day weekend, the start of the summer season. Thousands headed to Ocean City, Maryland, to enjoy its scenic beaches, lively boardwalk, and trendy nightclubs. Among the bright-spirited vacationers was a couple with a much darker idea of fun. Erica Sifrit, a former honor student, was packing a gun in her Coach bag. Her husband, B.J., an ex-Navy SEAL, was trained in violence. What started as a chance encounter with another couple ended with two dismembered victims buried in a Delaware landfill. M. William Phelps updates this modern-day "Bonnie and Clyde" saga to create a haunting account of money, madness, sex, and murder. . . Praise for M. William Phelps "Phelps's writing reads like a mystery novel." --Suspense Magazine "One of our most engaging crime journalists." --Katherine Ramsland Includes 16 Pages Of Dramatic Photos

449 pages. 4.4 stars after 130 reviews


*Daily Science Fiction/Fantasy Deal* Feed (Newsflesh Book 1) by *Mira Grant - $1.99*

*SPECIAL INTRODUCTORY PRICE* The year was 2014. We had cured cancer. We had beat the common cold. But in doing so we created something new, something terrible that no one could stop. The infection spread, virus blocks taking over bodies and minds with one, unstoppable command: FEED. Now, twenty years after the Rising, Georgia and Shaun Mason are on the trail of the biggest story of their lives-the dark conspiracy behind the infected. The truth will out, even if it kills them. FEED is the electrifying and critically acclaimed novel of a world a half-step from our own---a novel of geeks, zombies, politics and social media.

593 pages. 4.2 stars after 538 reviews

Five Regency romances by Georgette Heyer.

   ​
*Daily Youth Deal* The Book of a Thousand Days by *Shannon Hale - $1.99*

Based on a classic Grimm's fairy tale, this is the story told by Dashti, a maid from the steppes of a medieval land, who sacrifices her freedom to accompany her mistress into exile. Imprisoned in a remote tower after Lady Saren refuses to marry the man her father has chosen, the maid and the lady have almost nothing in common. But the loyalty that grows between the two, the man they love in different ways for different reasons, and the lies they tell because of and in spite of each other, combine to evoke the deepest bonds, transcend the loneliest landscapes, and erupt in a conclusion so romantic, so clever, and so right that no reader will be left dry-eyed.

336 pages. 4.4 stars after 247 reviews

For middle grade students.

Happy Reading!

Betsy


----------

